# Welcome to the Nut Hut!



## AnakeRose

Hi everyone, 
Starting this thread to merge together several threads of awesome ladies. Come join us no matter what point of your cycle you're in.


----------



## confetti83

Ola I am here :smile:


----------



## FTMommy01

Here I am, just as crazy as the month before LOL :wacko:


Is it Friday yet?? Ugh I dont even want to test early because I just have a strange feeling its a no and I dont want the dissapointment feeling. My best girlfriend is like :test: but im not doing it till Friday!! If we are not pregannt this month I think im going to try Preseed and Fertilitea. ANythign can help huh? :shrug:

Glad to be back in the NUT HUT :hi:


----------



## AnakeRose

Can you buy PreSeed at any pharmacy? or is it an online order thing?


----------



## FTMommy01

I'm not sure if you can buy it at the pharmacy but I'm going to order mine online.

SO another symptom that I just thought about:

The last three nights I have been woken up in the middle of the night having to rush to the bathroom to pee (thank goodness we have a bathroom in our bedroom or I may not have made it some of those times!) This NEVER happens and it has happened three nights in a row now! I even made sure to go before bed last night and was still woken up in the middle night with the urge to go. May not be a GREAT sign but possibly??!!


----------



## AnakeRose

FTMommy01 said:


> I'm not sure if you can buy it at the pharmacy but I'm going to order mine online.
> 
> SO another symptom that I just thought about:
> 
> The last three nights I have been woken up in the middle of the night having to rush to the bathroom to pee (thank goodness we have a bathroom in our bedroom or I may not have made it some of those times!) This NEVER happens and it has happened three nights in a row now! I even made sure to go before bed last night and was still woken up in the middle night with the urge to go. May not be a GREAT sign but possibly??!!

hmm maybe...You're still in right? I get that if I drink more than a mouthful after 9pm.


----------



## FTMommy01

Yes Im still in. AF is supposed to arrive Sunday so we will see how it goes this weekend. I plan on testing Friday morning though. I have one more FRER test left so hoping its the lucky one!!


----------



## AnakeRose

Cool. I just ordered a OPK/HPT value pack from www.early-pregnancy-tests.com so I'll be covered for awhile :D Can I fast forward the next 2 weeks!? I really need to get going on Christmas stuff since I'm not working right now due to a back injury :(


----------



## FTMommy01

I was looking at the combo pack they have too!! LOL They are so much cheaper than the stores so if we are trying again next cycle I will probably do the same!


----------



## AnakeRose

FTMommy01 said:


> I was looking at the combo pack they have too!! LOL They are so much cheaper than the stores so if we are trying again next cycle I will probably do the same!

I bought Combo Pack #3


----------



## Tigger1723

FTMommy01 said:


> I'm not sure if you can buy it at the pharmacy but I'm going to order mine online.
> 
> SO another symptom that I just thought about:
> 
> The last three nights I have been woken up in the middle of the night having to rush to the bathroom to pee (thank goodness we have a bathroom in our bedroom or I may not have made it some of those times!) This NEVER happens and it has happened three nights in a row now! I even made sure to go before bed last night and was still woken up in the middle night with the urge to go. May not be a GREAT sign but possibly??!!

Oh good sign!!! Woohooo

Af is over, going to start OPKS on Friday incase I O again early! I am determined to know when I o this time :) Not just by the chart!!!


----------



## AnakeRose

Yeah I'm starting with OPK's this month too


----------



## Tigger1723

AnakeRose said:


> Yeah I'm starting with OPK's this month too

I used them last month, but I think I started them on CD13 when FF thought I O'd then, but I actually think I might of O'd on CD11, based on having a shorter cycle of 24 days. I wonder if I will stay short or have a longer one. I hate having irregular cycles. So hard. I am going to start my clearblue digital smileys on Friday!!! Based on FF I should be fertile from Sunday through next Wednesday. I am going to try to BD as much as we can with our schedules from 12/1-Christmas or until I know for sure I O'ded!!! LOL Nut case here. Hoping to catch the eggie!! 

Would love a present from Santa by 12/23 or 12/24. If a 30 day cycle my AF should be due right then. If I have a shorter cycle again AF is due around 12/18! YIKES I am hoping!!! :xmas6:


----------



## AnakeRose

yeah, I'm on CD3 so I should O around the 10th week and the TWW would end between Christmas and New Years.


----------



## lsmarie143

I am Here!! Woohoo! :dance:


----------



## IndiBump

hello =)


----------



## AnakeRose

Welcome ladies!


----------



## Angel wings13

I finally made it!
Hello ladies!

Ft mommy, good luck!
Isn't b mike still in? If I remember, she thought she was going to be out, but I don't recall her saying so...

Well I am moody,crampy...
Not good...

I am VERY tired though... Not a pms symptom for me...though sometimes with Grave's it makes me feel blah and worn out. So hard to say. I keep grabbing my boobs to see if they hurt,lol. Slightly tender, not much... But I'm doing it so much I got caught feeling myself up at work...
:dohh:


----------



## Angel wings13

Come and join the Nut Hut, where we are not just co-founders, we are also members!

:rofl:

This public service announcement was brought to you by The Nut Hut 


----------



## Wugz22

Hey gang! I like our new home!!! :) 

In response to an earlier post, you can buy Preseed at the drug store, I got mine at Walgreens!


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> I keep grabbing my boobs to see if they hurt,lol.

Whew glad I'm not the only one that does that!


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> Come and join the Nut Hut, where we are not just co-founders, we are also members!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> This public service announcement was brought to you by The Nut Hut 

OMG I spat out my milk when I read that!!!

:rofl:


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> I keep grabbing my boobs to see if they hurt,lol.
> 
> Whew glad I'm not the only one that does that!Click to expand...

:winkwink:
Really?? I thought you guys might think I was joking, but I'm dead serious! LOL. Maybe the slight tenderness comes from all the man-handling I'm doing!

Seriously though, they really feel more like "uncomfortable" while wearing a bra than actually hurt. I wish they would hurt already. :growlmad:


----------



## Wugz22

Angel wings13 said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> I keep grabbing my boobs to see if they hurt,lol.
> 
> Whew glad I'm not the only one that does that!Click to expand...
> 
> :winkwink:
> Really?? I thought you guys might think I was joking, but I'm dead serious! LOL. Maybe the slight tenderness comes from all the man-handling I'm doing!
> 
> Seriously though, they really feel more like "uncomfortable" while wearing a bra than actually hurt. I wish they would hurt already. :growlmad:Click to expand...

Ummmmmm I totally do that. :wacko:


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> I keep grabbing my boobs to see if they hurt,lol.
> 
> Whew glad I'm not the only one that does that!Click to expand...
> 
> :winkwink:
> Really?? I thought you guys might think I was joking, but I'm dead serious! LOL. Maybe the slight tenderness comes from all the man-handling I'm doing!
> 
> Seriously though, they really feel more like "uncomfortable" while wearing a bra than actually hurt. I wish they would hurt already. :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Ummmmmm I totally do that. :wacko:Click to expand...

It's ok. I know I'm wacko,lol.
Hence the birth of Nut Hut

:D

You don't have to be crazy like us to join, you just have to tolerate us,lol.

I am having serious mood swings, which I USUALLY don't get for PMS...

But I will admit work is stressful, and my fiance and I got in a bit of an argument - nothing severe, and not about pregnancy, but he keeps saying I'm acting weird
:shrug:

I think HE is acting weird,lol.

He's the one who at first wanted a baby for at least 3 yrs now. Now that I'm on board finally, I'm giving it all I got. He still wants a baby, but I think he's struggling with the concept that I went from "not ready...maybe never" to " give me a baby NOW!" He just struggles with my POAS addiction... I think.


----------



## Nazz4

Angel wings13 said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> I keep grabbing my boobs to see if they hurt,lol.
> 
> Whew glad I'm not the only one that does that!Click to expand...
> 
> :winkwink:
> Really?? I thought you guys might think I was joking, but I'm dead serious! LOL. Maybe the slight tenderness comes from all the man-handling I'm doing!
> 
> Seriously though, they really feel more like "uncomfortable" while wearing a bra than actually hurt. I wish they would hurt already. :growlmad:Click to expand...

I was just stalking this thread, but had to say something when I saw a woman WISHING HER BOOBS WOULD HURT! :xmas13: This thread is hilarious... anyways I'm testing on dec 10 btw, not really sure when I O'd, it was either while we were home for thanksgiving, or I'm about to very soon. :shrug: fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## ciaramoy

Haha you guys are hilarious!! I secretly wish my boobs hurt but would never say that to my DH - he would think I was :wacko: 

I am on 10dpo (maybe 9dpo) and so far I have had LOTS of symptoms - have a feeling they are mostly in my head though :dohh: !!
My most recent is today - my right leg is killing me, stabbing pins and needly type pains in my calf. Not sure how it could be pregnancy related but hoping it is?!?! 

Did a test last night....I know WAYYYY too early and needless to say it was BFN! Am going to do another tomorrow morning so FX.

GL everyone :flower:


----------



## AnakeRose

LOL hence the name of the thread :D

Oh I want AF to go away! 

angel wings, when are you testing?!

We need to get some of the ladies from that other thread on here....


----------



## confetti83

Lol just catched up with the missed posts. Welcome to the new ladies. 

Re the boob issue I think I know every vein there is in mine cause I used to inspect them every day lol. Once I also asked my hbto have a lool lol he sure didnt mind.:rofl:

Cd2 today af still here I have another day usually and than at cd7 it is back to business!!!!


----------



## B Michaelson

Im here. A little slow haha. My boobs have been hurting since O. Sometimes this happens so its hard to know if it would ever be a symptom. DH tried to give me a piggy back down the stairs the other night but I leaned on his back and decided there was no way i could jump on without smushing them and it freakin hurt.

So ladies I have a big decision to make. Will elaborate more later. Too tired right now. This might delay my ttc journey. Kinda bummed, not sure what to do. Wishing it had worked this month.


----------



## 2ndtry04

Hi everybody :) AnakaRose, thanks for the invite
Great thread, I love it !!!

hate that most of you guys are overseas, so i can't have RL conversation with you, but i still enjoy reading all the stuff that was written while i was sleeping ...

and the boobs grabbing stuff....i do that so often, that i make them hurt .... good to know that there are others as well :lol:


----------



## grandcoeur

Hey ladies I'm here...I've been feeling pretty down...but your posting are making me feel a lot better...thanks for all the laughs


----------



## B Michaelson

grandcoeur said:


> Hey ladies I'm here...I've been feeling pretty down...but your posting are making me feel a lot better...thanks for all the laughs

:hugs:


----------



## FTMommy01

Well ladies get this!

I woke up this morning thinking "should I test or sleep in for an extra five minutes?" I naturally decided to sleep for another five mins and OF COURSE dream that I am peeing on a stick and it was positive!!! 
...theeeenn I woke up. Peed on a stick and what do you know? BFN :dohh: 

With AF supposed to be starting on Sunday and no sign of a BFP Im getting so discouraged. DH says "Well lets just have a good Christmas and hope for a good surprise after the new year" yeah easy for him to say. I really felt like this was our month, I guess Im not out until AF shows I just feel like there is no hint of even faint lines. UGH just wanting AF to show early so I can get this over with and be back at it again. 

Glad to have you girls along for the journey, sorry for the venting just feeling really bummed this month!


----------



## AnakeRose

grandcoeur said:


> Hey ladies I'm here...I've been feeling pretty down...but your posting are making me feel a lot better...thanks for all the laughs

:hugs::flower:


----------



## AnakeRose

FTMommy01 said:


> Well ladies get this!
> 
> I woke up this morning thinking "should I test or sleep in for an extra five minutes?" I naturally decided to sleep for another five mins and OF COURSE dream that I am peeing on a stick and it was positive!!!
> ...theeeenn I woke up. Peed on a stick and what do you know? BFN :dohh:
> 
> With AF supposed to be starting on Sunday and no sign of a BFP Im getting so discouraged. DH says "Well lets just have a good Christmas and hope for a good surprise after the new year" yeah easy for him to say. I really felt like this was our month, I guess Im not out until AF shows I just feel like there is no hint of even faint lines. UGH just wanting AF to show early so I can get this over with and be back at it again.
> 
> Glad to have you girls along for the journey, sorry for the venting just feeling really bummed this month!

No problems girl! That's what we're here for :) Hopefully we all have September babies :D


----------



## Angel wings13

ciaramoy said:


> Haha you guys are hilarious!! I secretly wish my boobs hurt but would never say that to my DH - he would think I was :wacko:
> 
> I am on 10dpo (maybe 9dpo) and so far I have had LOTS of symptoms - have a feeling they are mostly in my head though :dohh: !!
> My most recent is today - my right leg is killing me, stabbing pins and needly type pains in my calf. Not sure how it could be pregnancy related but hoping it is?!?!
> 
> Did a test last night....I know WAYYYY too early and needless to say it was BFN! Am going to do another tomorrow morning so FX.
> 
> GL everyone :flower:

You seem like an excellent candidate for The Nut Hut.
Over looking for signs, wishing for painful boobs -
Got ourselves a keeper! :rofl:

Seriously though, welcome to the thread. Anyone can come, mostly a bunch of POAS aholics. 

:dust:


----------



## Angel wings13

angel wings, when are you testing?!

....[/QUOTE]
Um,..... Why do you ask? What have you heard? I didn't test yet!

Ok, so I tested a couple times! It didn't mean anything I swear - I'm only 7 dpo! Plus, they were dollar store sticks! Cheap things!

-using a good test at 11 dpo I think... I know it's early though.. -

:winkwink:


----------



## Angel wings13

FTMommy01 said:


> Well ladies get this!
> 
> I woke up this morning thinking "should I test or sleep in for an extra five minutes?" I naturally decided to sleep for another five mins and OF COURSE dream that I am peeing on a stick and it was positive!!!
> ...theeeenn I woke up. Peed on a stick and what do you know? BFN :dohh:
> 
> With AF supposed to be starting on Sunday and no sign of a BFP Im getting so discouraged. DH says "Well lets just have a good Christmas and hope for a good surprise after the new year" yeah easy for him to say. I really felt like this was our month, I guess Im not out until AF shows I just feel like there is no hint of even faint lines. UGH just wanting AF to show early so I can get this over with and be back at it again.
> 
> Glad to have you girls along for the journey, sorry for the venting just feeling really bummed this month!

I'm starting to get a bad feeling too,FT. :hugs:

The past couple days I've been moody and bloated and crampy. I am usually only like that the day before AF, if at all, not for 3 days.

My temp is above coverline, but lowish.

I read somewhere that could mean a progesterone problem. 

Again though, when I woke up, I was in the middle of a nightmare again, and I was tossing and turning.... 

Not s sure if I'm going to pay too much attention to my temps. My body always seems to run a little difderent from others...
Maybe next cycle I'll do the "bd every 3rd day thing"...


----------



## FTMommy01

Angel, only 4 days until you get to use the good test! Woohoo!! At this point im really hoping for a "late BFP" I heard it happens so I dont sound tooooooo crazy :wacko:


PS Angel, your picture of your kitties looks exactly like mine! love the furballs!<3


----------



## Tigger1723

Ladies!!! I am hoping for your BFP's :)

I am gearing up for O soon :) Whoop whoop

I check for my boobs hurting too, all my pregnant friends said that was their dead give away! I'm not super chesty so I dunno. :(


----------



## confetti83

FTmommy you are not out until the witch shows and Angel poas is an addiction whic can only be cured with a nice BFP lol. 

Do you know how to attach pics in posts? It would ve nice to post the test ti have a second opinion when the time comes.


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> Um,..... Why do you ask? What have you heard? I didn't test yet!
> 
> Ok, so I tested a couple times! It didn't mean anything I swear - I'm only 7 dpo! Plus, they were dollar store sticks! Cheap things!
> 
> -using a good test at 11 dpo I think... I know it's early though.. -
> 
> :winkwink:

Ohhh my bad I thought you were further in your cycle :D


----------



## AnakeRose

confetti83 said:


> FTmommy you are not out until the witch shows and Angel poas is an addiction whic can only be cured with a nice BFP lol.
> 
> Do you know how to attach pics in posts? It would ve nice to post the test ti have a second opinion when the time comes.

I use Photobucket to upload my pictures. You just upload the photo there and then link it here.


----------



## confetti83

Tigger hope ur eggie shows up pretty soon!!

With my son I was not planning to get preg but I remember that I had a wild hens night everyone was exhausted but I seemed posessed :rofl: even my hb told me how dark my npls where. Erm can I write that full word or is it inappropriate? Or i can say the center of my boobies lol


----------



## FTMommy01

Confetti, nothing is inapproriate at the Nut Hut!! :haha:


----------



## Tigger1723

confetti83 said:


> Tigger hope ur eggie shows up pretty soon!!
> 
> With my son I was not planning to get preg but I remember that I had a wild hens night everyone was exhausted but I seemed posessed :rofl: even my hb told me how dark my npls where. Erm can I write that full word or is it inappropriate? Or i can say the center of my boobies lol

Is it harder with a short LP phase? How often or when should I BD?


----------



## confetti83

Everyday in the fertile window if there is no problem with sperm count. everyother day is good too. For a short Lp a lot of ladies take vitamin b6 mine was 14 this month 12. I read that from 10 days on ir is fine.


----------



## Tigger1723

confetti83 said:


> Everyday in the fertile window if there is no problem with sperm count. everyother day is good too. For a short Lp a lot of ladies take vitamin b6 mine was 14 this month 12. I read that from 10 days on ir is fine.

Okay! I might next month if a no go this month. I am taking

800MGS folic acid prenatal vitamin
Vitamin C ( not every day tho )
Calcium Tablets (2 a day- I don't drink a lot of milk and have always had thinner bones- premiee baby myself- I am an identical twin)

Anything else should I take???


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> FTmommy you are not out until the witch shows and Angel poas is an addiction whic can only be cured with a nice BFP lol.
> 
> Do you know how to attach pics in posts? It would ve nice to post the test ti have a second opinion when the time comes.

Lol! Never thought about my addiction that way. Nut Hut it is then, until I get my bfp!

definitely would love to see a pic of everyone's bfp's!


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> Um,..... Why do you ask? What have you heard? I didn't test yet!
> 
> Ok, so I tested a couple times! It didn't mean anything I swear - I'm only 7 dpo! Plus, they were dollar store sticks! Cheap things!
> 
> -using a good test at 11 dpo I think... I know it's early though.. -
> 
> :winkwink:
> 
> Ohhh my bad I thought you were further in your cycle :DClick to expand...

It's ok, I'm on cd28, but last month I had a 40 day cycle! O'd ( I think) on day 21 both months.


----------



## confetti83

Tigger1723 said:


> confetti83 said:
> 
> 
> Everyday in the fertile window if there is no problem with sperm count. everyother day is good too. For a short Lp a lot of ladies take vitamin b6 mine was 14 this month 12. I read that from 10 days on ir is fine.
> 
> Okay! I might next month if a no go this month. I am taking
> 
> 800MGS folic acid prenatal vitamin
> Vitamin C ( not every day tho )
> Calcium Tablets (2 a day- I don't drink a lot of milk and have always had thinner bones- premiee baby myself- I am an identical twin)
> 
> Anything else should I take???Click to expand...

That sounds fine. I am taking multivitamins, folic,agnus castus, and ginseng for a little energy boost.

I am a fraternal twin, supposedly triplets but one did not make it.


----------



## 2ndtry04

confetti83 said:


> Tigger hope ur eggie shows up pretty soon!!
> 
> With my son I was not planning to get preg but I remember that I had a wild hens night everyone was exhausted but I seemed posessed :rofl: even my hb told me how dark my npls where. Erm can I write that full word or is it inappropriate? Or i can say the center of my boobies lol

:laugh2: center of boobies :haha:

my back hurts whole day and I thought that's pg symptom... :lol: forgot I was CD1 today


----------



## Tigger1723

confetti83 said:


> Tigger1723 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> confetti83 said:
> 
> 
> Everyday in the fertile window if there is no problem with sperm count. everyother day is good too. For a short Lp a lot of ladies take vitamin b6 mine was 14 this month 12. I read that from 10 days on ir is fine.
> 
> Okay! I might next month if a no go this month. I am taking
> 
> 800MGS folic acid prenatal vitamin
> Vitamin C ( not every day tho )
> Calcium Tablets (2 a day- I don't drink a lot of milk and have always had thinner bones- premiee baby myself- I am an identical twin)
> 
> Anything else should I take???Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds fine. I am taking multivitamins, folic,agnus castus, and ginseng for a little energy boost.
> 
> I am a fraternal twin, supposedly triplets but one did not make it.Click to expand...

Awesome!!!


----------



## Angel wings13

FTMommy01 said:


> Confetti, nothing is inapproriate at the Nut Hut!! :haha:

Lol! True! :headspin:

Anyone else get the feeling we're in wonderland and trying to have a tea party? Lol!


----------



## Angel wings13

2ndtry04 said:


> confetti83 said:
> 
> 
> Tigger hope ur eggie shows up pretty soon!!
> 
> With my son I was not planning to get preg but I remember that I had a wild hens night everyone was exhausted but I seemed posessed :rofl: even my hb told me how dark my npls where. Erm can I write that full word or is it inappropriate? Or i can say the center of my boobies lol
> 
> :laugh2: center of boobies :haha:
> 
> my back hurts whole day and I thought that's pg symptom... :lol: forgot I was CD1 todayClick to expand...

"forgot" :haha:

Yep, nut hut :)


----------



## Angel wings13

Wow , 2 twins posting, I was "going" to have twins...

Small world!


----------



## Wugz22

I just added B6 to my regimen of morning pills... I'm starting to remind myself of my grandma. Soon I'll have to carry the pill organizer with all the days of the week to keep them all straight!!! 

:dohh:


----------



## Wugz22

Angel Wings, just noticed your trademark!!!! LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Angel wings13

Sore nips! I have sore nips! AND I wasn't grabbing at them either! I had my hand on the corner of the wall, and was sticking my head into my boy's room, and when I leaned against my hand I said "ow!"

So THEN I grabbed the girls upstairs, but apparently the tenderness is only centrally located...

Tmi alert: I still have EWCM, more than I did a week ago! What's that about? It's quite a bit, mostly when I wipe.
Crap! What if my chart is wrong? Maybe I didn't o yet. We didn't BD for like 5 days! We've been too tired! Well, tomorrow is our 5th anniversary, I know we will BD tomorrow, lol, but what if releasing an egg RIGHT NOW? That would be nuts though, on cd 28! Cd 21 is late enough as it is! If you don't mind sharing, how long after ovulation do you ladies have EWCM? I remember last month before AF I did NOT have ewcm.


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> FTMommy01 said:
> 
> 
> Confetti, nothing is inapproriate at the Nut Hut!! :haha:
> 
> Lol! True! :headspin:
> 
> Anyone else get the feeling we're in wonderland and trying to have a tea party? Lol!Click to expand...

After all the TMI things we've seen, unless it's really really bad I'm sure no one will get offended. Makes us realize that we all go through the same things :D


----------



## AnakeRose

Wugz22 said:


> I just added B6 to my regimen of morning pills... I'm starting to remind myself of my grandma. Soon I'll have to carry the pill organizer with all the days of the week to keep them all straight!!!
> 
> :dohh:

Oh right I should buy a bottle of these too.


----------



## AnakeRose

Ok call me crazy (not literally), but is it possible to have a period like bleed and then find out you're pregnant? I'm still feeling the 'symptoms' I felt before what I thought was a heavy period...I'm so confused right now. No I haven't tested yet.


----------



## Nazz4

AnakeRose said:


> Ok call me crazy (not literally), but is it possible to have a period like bleed and then find out you're pregnant? I'm still feeling the 'symptoms' I felt before what I thought was a heavy period...I'm so confused right now.

I feel the same way... I've been soooo hungry, and also emotional at times... my period was only 3 days and light though, and I only took one hpt on the day my AF was due bc I hate getting BFN's over and over. I don't think I'm pregnant though, just wishful hoping :haha:. Anyways I used to be friends with a chick, she didn't know she was pregnant for 3 months bc she was still bleeding at the time of her period so who knows. Also some people never get + hpt's and some people don't even get + blood tests, so I really don't know how some people ever know they're pregnant.


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> Ok call me crazy (not literally), but is it possible to have a period like bleed and then find out you're pregnant? I'm still feeling the 'symptoms' I felt before what I thought was a heavy period...I'm so confused right now.
> 
> I feel the same way... I've been soooo hungry, and also emotional at times... my period was only 3 days and light though, and I only took one hpt on the day my AF was due bc I hate getting BFN's over and over. I don't think I'm pregnant though, just wishful hoping :haha:. Anyways I used to be friends with a chick, she didn't know she was pregnant for 3 months bc she was still bleeding at the time of her period so who knows. Also some people never get + hpt's and some people don't even get + blood tests, so I really don't know how some people ever know they're pregnant.Click to expand...

Hmm, thanks. I'll see how I feel in the morning.


----------



## B Michaelson

I read about a study on IB and they said people are actually more likely to bleed at the time they normally get AF rather than at implantation. Some women bled for a few days others just spotted. I'll see if i can find the link. It was interesting.


----------



## Angel wings13

Yep, I read the same....
Neg urine tests are more common then neg blood tests, but either is possible...

Last cycle (since it was 40 days) I read all types of stuff about bfn's on hpts- but still being preggo. Apparently, though rare, some women don't metabolize the hcg the right way.

I am having full blown symptom.spot psychosis. I have almost every early symptom possible....too bad those symptoms are also indicative of AF arrival....

I'm still surprised by the sore nips though :haha:


----------



## B Michaelson

https://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/content/18/9/1944.full


----------



## AnakeRose

B Michaelson said:


> I read about a study on IB and they said people are actually more likely to bleed at the time they normally get AF rather than at implantation. Some women bled for a few days others just spotted. I'll see if i can find the link. It was interesting.

Thanks, I'd like to read that. It's probably wishful thinking, but I don't remember feeling like this after my period the last 3 cycles. Wouldn't that be wild!?


----------



## Angel wings13

B Michaelson said:


> I read about a study on IB and they said people are actually more likely to bleed at the time they normally get AF rather than at implantation. Some women bled for a few days others just spotted. I'll see if i can find the link. It was interesting.

Yep! Some women say they "get their period" the whole time they are pregnant, but obviously it's not really a period....

But they DO bleed... Probably mind over matter...i had spotting with both my kids... Around 3 months with #1, and 7 and 8 months with #2! I was told it's "old blood", or by some it was from the stress on uterus....

So if you only bled for a few days (and normally bleed more), you could still be preggo! 

Ok, you need to
Test, or I will go up to Canada and shove a stick in your stream/cup of pee... Lol!


----------



## AnakeRose

B Michaelson said:


> https://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/content/18/9/1944.full

Great article! Thanks for posting it :thumbup:


----------



## Angel wings13

Thanks from me too! With all the reading I did, I never came across that one...

:shrug: women! Why are we so complex?


----------



## AnakeRose

angel wings13 said:


> thanks from me too! With all the reading i did, i never came across that one...
> 
> :shrug: Women! Why are we so complex?

exactly!


----------



## AnakeRose

Ok, I caved and tested :bfn: If I was pregnant I'd be at 15dpo. Oh well


----------



## confetti83

AnakeRose said:


> Ok, I caved and tested :bfn: If I was pregnant I'd be at 15dpo. Oh well

Re implantation bleeding I had it the exact day of af I used only one pad and was never bright red. plus I had no af cramps but just like sharp pokes.


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> Ok, I caved and tested :bfn: If I was pregnant I'd be at 15dpo. Oh well

sorry hun :hugs:

I swear it's our minds playing tricks- we want it so
Badly, we over analyze - I know I do!

These sore nips but not tender boobies are sorta confusing...

I also read that any unusual symptoms for pms (for each woman specifically) may be the key...
For example, I have only had sore bb's like 3 times my while life ....

So today when the nips started to hurt, I wondered...

I officially HATE the 2ww! Now I'm reading non stop repetitive drivel about this sign or that sign - I have 15 out of 18 possible "preggo" signs 

BIG FAT DISCLAIMER! Early preggo signs and pms are so similar...
Yet last cycle was about 40 days! I KNOW I o'd last cycle when I think I did... O pain , ewcm, temp spike, you name it!
Now, 7dpo, I'm having gobs (flinch) of EWCM...

Apparently many women experience ths. Though, like most women, every symptom can be indicative of af :witch:

Why can they not invent a test that can pick up like 10 hcg us beyond me.....
Ugh! I'm so tired, I don't even wanna temp :blush:
To be honest, I totally don't think I'm preggo ....


----------



## B Michaelson

I'm 15 dpo. I hate having a long LP.


----------



## confetti83

B Michaelson said:


> I'm 15 dpo. I hate having a long LP.

Wow temp still up! Good sign!!!!


----------



## Nazz4

Angel wings13 said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> Ok, I caved and tested :bfn: If I was pregnant I'd be at 15dpo. Oh well
> 
> sorry hun :hugs:
> 
> I swear it's our minds playing tricks- we want it so
> Badly, we over analyze - I know I do!
> 
> These sore nips but not tender boobies are sorta confusing...
> 
> I also read that any unusual symptoms for pms (for each woman specifically) may be the key...
> For example, I have only had sore bb's like 3 times my while life ....
> 
> So today when the nips started to hurt, I wondered...
> 
> I officially HATE the 2ww! Now I'm reading non stop repetitive drivel about this sign or that sign - I have 15 out of 18 possible "preggo" signs
> 
> BIG FAT DISCLAIMER! Early preggo signs and pms are so similar...
> Yet last cycle was about 40 days! I KNOW I o'd last cycle when I think I did... O pain , ewcm, temp spike, you name it!
> Now, 7dpo, I'm having gobs (flinch) of EWCM...
> 
> Apparently many women experience ths. Though, like most women, every symptom can be indicative of af :witch:
> 
> Why can they not invent a test that can pick up like 10 hcg us beyond me.....
> Ugh! I'm so tired, I don't even wanna temp :blush:
> To be honest, I totally don't think I'm preggo ....Click to expand...

There actually IS a test thats 10 hcg and one thats 20, but you have to buy them online. The site they were talking about earlier in this thread has them. Others have them too though.


----------



## B Michaelson

confetti83 said:


> B Michaelson said:
> 
> 
> I'm 15 dpo. I hate having a long LP.
> 
> Wow temp still up! Good sign!!!!Click to expand...

Its been slowly dropping which is typical for me. BFNs and starting to get browner cm and there is very little of it. I can always tell way before AF shows up that shes's coming so I'm out this month. Now I just have to wait and wait for AF. 16 dpo is my longest LP so far so tomorrow or the next day she should show.


----------



## childofgod10

I purchased some next to lubricants at walgreens drug store today it was hidden behind a price tag lol


----------



## Angel wings13

B Michaelson said:


> I'm 15 dpo. I hate having a long LP.

I hear ya! 19 days last month...

It's just more days to be crazy.


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> Ok, I caved and tested :bfn: If I was pregnant I'd be at 15dpo. Oh well
> 
> sorry hun :hugs:
> 
> I swear it's our minds playing tricks- we want it so
> Badly, we over analyze - I know I do!
> 
> These sore nips but not tender boobies are sorta confusing...
> 
> I also read that any unusual symptoms for pms (for each woman specifically) may be the key...
> For example, I have only had sore bb's like 3 times my while life ....
> 
> So today when the nips started to hurt, I wondered...
> 
> I officially HATE the 2ww! Now I'm reading non stop repetitive drivel about this sign or that sign - I have 15 out of 18 possible "preggo" signs
> 
> BIG FAT DISCLAIMER! Early preggo signs and pms are so similar...
> Yet last cycle was about 40 days! I KNOW I o'd last cycle when I think I did... O pain , ewcm, temp spike, you name it!
> Now, 7dpo, I'm having gobs (flinch) of EWCM...
> 
> Apparently many women experience ths. Though, like most women, every symptom can be indicative of af :witch:
> 
> Why can they not invent a test that can pick up like 10 hcg us beyond me.....
> Ugh! I'm so tired, I don't even wanna temp :blush:
> To be honest, I totally don't think I'm preggo ....Click to expand...
> 
> There actually IS a test thats 10 hcg and one thats 20, but you have to buy them online. The site they were talking about earlier in this thread has them. Others have them too though.Click to expand...

I knew there were 20 - not 10 iu/ml

But not 10! I need some if those!


----------



## B Michaelson

Angel wings13 said:


> B Michaelson said:
> 
> 
> I'm 15 dpo. I hate having a long LP.
> 
> I hear ya! 19 days last month...
> 
> It's just more days to be crazy.Click to expand...

Wow. I think I would die of insanity with 19. I'm already done in at 11 or 12. 

:wacko:


----------



## confetti83

soooooooo
af getting lighter
cant symptom spot 
cant bd

what to do? what to do?!

I decided to start do some serious cleaning I was like a woman possessed!!:wacko:

If you lived near me I would have knocked on your door begging you to let me clean your house :laundry: :dishes: :iron: 

Cant wait to start bding, hb BEWARE lol!!


----------



## 2ndtry04

confetti83 said:


> soooooooo
> af getting lighter
> cant symptom spot
> cant bd
> 
> what to do? what to do?!
> 
> I decided to start do some serious cleaning I was like a woman possessed!!:wacko:
> 
> If you lived near me I would have knocked on your door begging you to let me clean your house :laundry: :dishes: :iron:
> 
> Cant wait to start bding, hb BEWARE lol!!

I hear you dear! I am one day after, but following in huge steps....
These AF days are the longest, cannot wait to start examining, BDing, biting my nail, symptom obsessing......

My house will be the cleanest over next few days :happydance:


----------



## Nazz4

confetti83 said:


> soooooooo
> af getting lighter
> cant symptom spot
> cant bd
> 
> what to do? what to do?!
> 
> I decided to start do some serious cleaning I was like a woman possessed!!:wacko:
> 
> If you lived near me I would have knocked on your door begging you to let me clean your house :laundry: :dishes: :iron:
> 
> Cant wait to start bding, hb BEWARE lol!!

You can come clean mine lol I've been too busy! Hang in there though you have like a month of waiting and trying ahead of you, you can't crazy yet!


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> Ok, I caved and tested :bfn: If I was pregnant I'd be at 15dpo. Oh well
> 
> sorry hun :hugs:
> 
> I swear it's our minds playing tricks- we want it so
> Badly, we over analyze - I know I do!
> 
> These sore nips but not tender boobies are sorta confusing...
> 
> I also read that any unusual symptoms for pms (for each woman specifically) may be the key...
> For example, I have only had sore bb's like 3 times my while life ....
> 
> So today when the nips started to hurt, I wondered...
> 
> I officially HATE the 2ww! Now I'm reading non stop repetitive drivel about this sign or that sign - I have 15 out of 18 possible "preggo" signs
> 
> BIG FAT DISCLAIMER! Early preggo signs and pms are so similar...
> Yet last cycle was about 40 days! I KNOW I o'd last cycle when I think I did... O pain , ewcm, temp spike, you name it!
> Now, 7dpo, I'm having gobs (flinch) of EWCM...
> 
> Apparently many women experience ths. Though, like most women, every symptom can be indicative of af :witch:
> 
> Why can they not invent a test that can pick up like 10 hcg us beyond me.....
> Ugh! I'm so tired, I don't even wanna temp :blush:
> To be honest, I totally don't think I'm preggo ....Click to expand...

Breathe girl breathe! :winkwink:


----------



## AnakeRose

confetti83 said:


> soooooooo
> af getting lighter
> cant symptom spot
> cant bd
> 
> what to do? what to do?!
> 
> I decided to start do some serious cleaning I was like a woman possessed!!:wacko:
> 
> If you lived near me I would have knocked on your door begging you to let me clean your house :laundry: :dishes: :iron:
> 
> Cant wait to start bding, hb BEWARE lol!!

Oddly enough I feel like cleaning today too!! 

Hey is that you that sent me a friend request on Facebook?


----------



## confetti83

AnakeRose said:


> confetti83 said:
> 
> 
> soooooooo
> af getting lighter
> cant symptom spot
> cant bd
> 
> what to do? what to do?!
> 
> I decided to start do some serious cleaning I was like a woman possessed!!:wacko:
> 
> If you lived near me I would have knocked on your door begging you to let me clean your house :laundry: :dishes: :iron:
> 
> Cant wait to start bding, hb BEWARE lol!!
> 
> Oddly enough I feel like cleaning today too!!
> 
> Hey is that you that sent me a friend request on Facebook?Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## AnakeRose

Ok just checking. I figured it was since I don't know anyone else from Malta :D


----------



## FTMommy01

I had the worst "pinches" last night in my lower uterus. Ive never had that before! AF supposed to be here on Sunday and BFN yesterday so we shall see what happens. Im done testing unless AF isnt here by Monday then I will buy more :winkwink: waiting is the worst...I just wanna knowwww!!


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> soooooooo
> af getting lighter
> cant symptom spot
> cant bd
> 
> what to do? what to do?!
> 
> I decided to start do some serious cleaning I was like a woman possessed!!:wacko:
> 
> If you lived near me I would have knocked on your door begging you to let me clean your house :laundry: :dishes: :iron:
> 
> Cant wait to start bding, hb BEWARE lol!!

You want to do house work? Well I think it sounds like an excellent time to come to Disney in Orlando! I'm only like 20 min away!


----------



## Angel wings13

FTMommy01 said:


> I had the worst "pinches" last night in my lower uterus. Ive never had that before! AF supposed to be here on Sunday and BFN yesterday so we shall see what happens. Im done testing unless AF isnt here by Monday then I will buy more :winkwink: waiting is the worst...I just wanna knowwww!!

I had pinches too! No joke! Late last night I started thinking maybe...

But today I have cramps again. My temp is still kinda low, but above coverline still... So confused! 8 dpo, I need an answer! Took a test, and full blown psychosis is back. Swore I saw a faint line...did this last month too. Probably an evap line. From here on out, I'm testing with cheap tests every morning till I know I see a line... At 11 or 12 dpo I'll use a good test. Still have a cbe digital from last cycle that I'm dying to use. I went through them too fast last month, and those tests will tick you off if you're not pregnant, since it says so. Seeing "not pregnant" instead of seeing one line, is a real bummer! I even yelled at one of the tests " What do YOU know?!"


----------



## Angel wings13

FTMommy01 said:


> I had the worst "pinches" last night in my lower uterus. Ive never had that before! AF supposed to be here on Sunday and BFN yesterday so we shall see what happens. Im done testing unless AF isnt here by Monday then I will buy more :winkwink: waiting is the worst...I just wanna knowwww!!

:hugs: I so know how you feel! with your daughter, did you ttc? This is my first time ttc - the others "just happened".... I thought about trying to let it just happen, but I can't turn back now. I would always be calculating things in my head, symptom spotting, etc...

POAS is a one way street I'm afraid.


----------



## Nazz4

Have any of you guys ever had frequent urination and then a bfn? Whenever I think I'm pregnant I get this and I don't understand bc its not like frequent urination can be psychological like most other symptoms right? And its not infections or anything either... So weird.:wacko:


----------



## confetti83

Nazz4 said:


> Have any of you guys ever had frequent urination and then a bfn? Whenever I think I'm pregnant I get this and I don't understand bc its not like frequent urination can be psychological like most other symptoms right? And its not infections or anything either... So weird.:wacko:

The last cycle it felt like I had a uti I went to the bathroom very frequently. Maybe it was just psychological.


----------



## Angel wings13

Ok. Big fat TMI alert (whoop whoop) <--sirens

Well just went to pee, and a LOT of ewcm came out, I mean a LOT. Mega. I have googled this last night as the last couple days I've had more ewcm than I did last week.
It's either A) big time fertile sign
Or

B) pregnant, possibly from formation of mucus plug.

I told my fiance, poor guy, he said "well do we need to do it now?" :blush:

I said maybe, but time to pick up Jake from school! :dohh:

This amount only happened one other time - before my last pregnancy. However, I don't remember if it was just before finding out I was pregnant, or if it was a couple weeks before...

Thoughts? Anyone? I'm tempted to buy an opk.


----------



## Angel wings13

How crazy if I hadn't ovulated yet! I did come across something rare...some women ovulate in "phases".

In other words, they gear up for ov, even get the signs, but may get a neg opk. Some get a pos opk, then a week later symptoms repeat and they get a pos opk again, or for those who had all the signs but nothing on opk, finally get their pos opk...

Oh, and naz, about frequent urination, I pee a lot anyways, cuz I intake a lot of fluids. I also read thats a possible o sign, even pms sign, and pg sign! Like everything else, it's open for interpretation!

:dust:


----------



## confetti83

Noooo Angel I must belive it is a preg sign! We need a bfp we need hope!

But bd just in case:rofl:


----------



## Nazz4

:dohh: if all symptoms for af and preg are the same and sometimes you can get bfn when you are preg, how does anyone ever know they're pregnant?!?! Lol gahh so frustrating!


----------



## Tigger1723

Angel wings13 said:


> Ok. Big fat TMI alert (whoop whoop) <--sirens
> 
> Well just went to pee, and a LOT of ewcm came out, I mean a LOT. Mega. I have googled this last night as the last couple days I've had more ewcm than I did last week.
> It's either A) big time fertile sign
> Or
> 
> B) pregnant, possibly from formation of mucus plug.
> 
> I told my fiance, poor guy, he said "well do we need to do it now?" :blush:
> 
> I said maybe, but time to pick up Jake from school! :dohh:
> 
> This amount only happened one other time - before my last pregnancy. However, I don't remember if it was just before finding out I was pregnant, or if it was a couple weeks before...
> 
> Thoughts? Anyone? I'm tempted to buy an opk.

Just BD in case!!! for sure :) Fingers crossed my dear! Sorry crazy at work here. I will have to read all the posts again and get caught up!!!


----------



## AnakeRose

Tigger1723 said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> Ok. Big fat TMI alert (whoop whoop) <--sirens
> 
> Well just went to pee, and a LOT of ewcm came out, I mean a LOT. Mega. I have googled this last night as the last couple days I've had more ewcm than I did last week.
> It's either A) big time fertile sign
> Or
> 
> B) pregnant, possibly from formation of mucus plug.
> 
> I told my fiance, poor guy, he said "well do we need to do it now?" :blush:
> 
> I said maybe, but time to pick up Jake from school! :dohh:
> 
> This amount only happened one other time - before my last pregnancy. However, I don't remember if it was just before finding out I was pregnant, or if it was a couple weeks before...
> 
> Thoughts? Anyone? I'm tempted to buy an opk.
> 
> Just BD in case!!! for sure :) Fingers crossed my dear! Sorry crazy at work here. I will have to read all the posts again and get caught up!!!Click to expand...

BD! never a bad excuse to do it :)


----------



## FTMommy01

Angel- No I did TTC for our daughter, of course it just happened out of the blue! So much easier this this two tweek wait nonsense :wacko: these pinches have been on and off all day too!! Ive also had A LOT of ewcm?? UGH, torture I tell ya!

Nazz- Ive had a ton of frequent urination which is not normal for me at all. I swear I have to get up everynight in the middle of the night to go even if I go before bed. Its crazy! Hoping its a good sign for us both!!


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> Noooo Angel I must belive it is a preg sign! We need a bfp we need hope!
> 
> But bd just in case:rofl:

Lucky for me, it's our anniversary! Bd for sure hehe!

I'm scared to hope... I hate this!


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> :dohh: if all symptoms for af and preg are the same and sometimes you can get bfn when you are preg, how does anyone ever know they're pregnant?!?! Lol gahh so frustrating!

exactly! That's why we're in The Nut Hut

:)


----------



## Angel wings13

FTMommy01 said:


> Angel- No I did TTC for our daughter, of course it just happened out of the blue! So much easier this this two tweek wait nonsense :wacko: these pinches have been on and off all day too!! Ive also had A LOT of ewcm?? UGH, torture I tell ya!
> 
> Nazz- Ive had a ton of frequent urination which is not normal for me at all. I swear I have to get up everynight in the middle of the night to go even if I go before bed. Its crazy! Hoping its a good sign for us both!!

I still feel pinching too- also, and this is new, almost like an "itch" inside in the ovary area...weird!

Still have a "full" feeling...

If this is ov, then my body is screaming for me to BD,lol!

Normally, for o, I get some ewcm, and a slight pang ing in my right (my only) ovary...

I got ovary pain, bloating, full feeling , ewcm like you wouldn't believe ( I can't stretch -no pun intended- how MUCH there is!)

Fingers crossed this IS a pregnancy sign...

But I'll settle for an o sign I guess. :shrug:

But I wanna :bfp: !


----------



## AnakeRose

Oh AF go away, I don't want to see you till next October!! 

I can't wait till I get my OPK/HPT pack in the mail. Had a slight panic a few minutes ago! I didn't know they tested the fire alarm system on the last Friday of the month. I'd stuffed my poor cat into her carrier, scooped the passports and essential papers and my purse and was out the door in less than a minute. Oh well, at least I know what to grab if I have to get out!


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> Oh AF go away, I don't want to see you till next October!!
> 
> I can't wait till I get my OPK/HPT pack in the mail. Had a slight panic a few minutes ago! I didn't know they tested the fire alarm system on the last Friday of the month. I'd stuffed my poor cat into her carrier, scooped the passports and essential papers and my purse and was out the door in less than a minute. Oh well, at least I know what to grab if I have to get out!

Wow! Bet your kitty was scared too!
At least you passed the drill!

I'm seriously hoping we all go no af the next 9 or so months!

Just say no to aunt flo!

Maybe that can be The Nut Hut slogan...

Or maybe mission. I guess our slogan is the previously stated "where the owners are not just co-founders, but members too!"
" Our mission at The Nut Hut is to welcome all POAS addicts with open arms, allow tmi whenever needed, and to just say no to aunt flo"


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> all go no af the next 9 or so months!
> 
> Just say no to aunt flo!
> 
> Maybe that can be The Nut Hut slogan...
> 
> Or maybe mission. I guess our slogan is the previously stated "where the owners are not just co-founders, but members too!"
> " Our mission at The Nut Hut is to welcome all POAS addicts with open arms, allow tmi whenever needed, and to just say no to aunt flo"

:rofl::headspin:


----------



## WannaBeAMum89

hey ladies :hi: just joined BnB, saw the nut hut and thought it sounded about right for me hehe :winkwink: so decided to introduce myself, im chrissy, 23 and me and my man are currently TTC our 1st baby :thumbup: x


----------



## AnakeRose

WannaBeAMum89 said:


> hey ladies :hi: just joined BnB, saw the nut hut and thought it sounded about right for me hehe :winkwink: so decided to introduce myself, im chrissy, 23 and me and my man are currently TTC our 1st baby :thumbup: x

Welcome to the madness! The ladies here are really supportive so feel free to talk about anything you want to.


----------



## Nazz4

WannaBeAMum89 said:


> hey ladies :hi: just joined BnB, saw the nut hut and thought it sounded about right for me hehe :winkwink: so decided to introduce myself, im chrissy, 23 and me and my man are currently TTC our 1st baby :thumbup: x

Hey there! I'm 22 almost 23 and ttc first too! Yay buddies!


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> WannaBeAMum89 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies :hi: just joined BnB, saw the nut hut and thought it sounded about right for me hehe :winkwink: so decided to introduce myself, im chrissy, 23 and me and my man are currently TTC our 1st baby :thumbup: x
> 
> Hey there! I'm 22 almost 23 and ttc first too! Yay buddies!Click to expand...

I'm 34 :D


----------



## Angel wings13

WannaBeAMum89 said:


> hey ladies :hi: just joined BnB, saw the nut hut and thought it sounded about right for me hehe :winkwink: so decided to introduce myself, im chrissy, 23 and me and my man are currently TTC our 1st baby :thumbup: x

Hey there! Welcome to The Nut Hut! :headspin: 

I'm 32...


----------



## TexasMomma

hey yall!
im 24, DH is 26 we have a 3 year old son and just lost our 2nd son in Oct at 16 weeks, delivered him on Oct 13. we only had to try once to conceive #2 but after the mc i am so afraid either i wont be able to conceive or i will lose another :( that was our 1st mc but it scares me very much! we are currently TTC, BD'ing it up since i got off of my 1st AF since mc.. not sure how to calculate OV after the mc so we are just doing it every day or every other day.. my lmp was Nov 17 so im assuming BD'ing til Dec 10 should be long enough, what do yall think?? im pretty new to the whole TTC thing, i never imagined i would have to worry about it, but here we are! im so glad i found this site, its very encouraging to read all of your stories! thanks in advance! :D


----------



## confetti83

WannaBeAMum89 said:


> hey ladies :hi: just joined BnB, saw the nut hut and thought it sounded about right for me hehe :winkwink: so decided to introduce myself, im chrissy, 23 and me and my man are currently TTC our 1st baby :thumbup: x

Welcome! I am 29 but feel 100 and act like a 16yr old;-)


----------



## confetti83

TexasMomma said:


> hey yall!
> im 24, DH is 26 we have a 3 year old son and just lost our 2nd son in Oct at 16 weeks, delivered him on Oct 13. we only had to try once to conceive #2 but after the mc i am so afraid either i wont be able to conceive or i will lose another :( that was our 1st mc but it scares me very much! we are currently TTC, BD'ing it up since i got off of my 1st AF since mc.. not sure how to calculate OV after the mc so we are just doing it every day or every other day.. my lmp was Nov 17 so im assuming BD'ing til Dec 10 should be long enough, what do yall think?? im pretty new to the whole TTC thing, i never imagined i would have to worry about it, but here we are! im so glad i found this site, its very encouraging to read all of your stories! thanks in advance! :D

I think it is normal to be scared. We will be here when you need to vent about anything. In the meantime bding every other day should be fine. How long where your cycles before? Do you temp?

Lots of :dust:


----------



## WannaBeAMum89

thanks everyone =D nazz4 yay :thumbup: haha confetti83 im a bit like that i say that im gonna be forever 19 lol :winkwink: AnakeRose love your santa thing in the signiture, me and the man keep saying that were gonna write a letter to santa asking him for a BFP lol x


----------



## AnakeRose

TexasMomma said:


> hey yall!
> im 24, DH is 26 we have a 3 year old son and just lost our 2nd son in Oct at 16 weeks, delivered him on Oct 13. we only had to try once to conceive #2 but after the mc i am so afraid either i wont be able to conceive or i will lose another :( that was our 1st mc but it scares me very much! we are currently TTC, BD'ing it up since i got off of my 1st AF since mc.. not sure how to calculate OV after the mc so we are just doing it every day or every other day.. my lmp was Nov 17 so im assuming BD'ing til Dec 10 should be long enough, what do yall think?? im pretty new to the whole TTC thing, i never imagined i would have to worry about it, but here we are! im so glad i found this site, its very encouraging to read all of your stories! thanks in advance! :D

Welcome TexasMomma :wave:
Have you ever tried to use Fertility Friend? I only started using it last month and it has been a definite help. I just got off of b/c pills in August and my cycles have been wacky. 

The ladies here are awesome and are super supportive so feel free to ask us anything!


----------



## confetti83

The :witch: is gone, now it is time for :sex:.

Hope the :spermy: do their work this month or I will get them fired!

:muaha:


----------



## WannaBeAMum89

confetti83 said:


> The :witch: is gone, now it is time for :sex:.
> 
> Hope the :spermy: do their work this month or I will get them fired!
> 
> :muaha:

haha Goodluck fingers xd for you :thumbup: im in the 2ww boo :wacko: x


----------



## AnakeRose

confetti83 said:


> The :witch: is gone, now it is time for :sex:.
> 
> Hope the :spermy: do their work this month or I will get them fired!
> 
> :muaha:

:haha::thumbup: 

AF is still hanging on for me (ugh), 5 days is a little longer than I'm used to!!


----------



## AnakeRose

WannaBeAMum89 said:


> confetti83 said:
> 
> 
> The :witch: is gone, now it is time for :sex:.
> 
> Hope the :spermy: do their work this month or I will get them fired!
> 
> :muaha:
> 
> haha Goodluck fingers xd for you :thumbup: im in the 2ww boo :wacko: xClick to expand...

keep us posted on your symptoms! I hate that TWW. It's always seems to take forever because you just don't know and you do everything you can think of so AF can't find you (though inevitably she does!!):shrug:

I just wish the weather was a tad nicer out there. I can handle it when it's cold out, but cold and rainy yuck....I'd rather it snowed!

FF just gave me December 24th as my testing date!


----------



## Angel wings13

I got some opk's due to yesterdays symptoms. I got my first pos Opk, VERY positive! Dtd so we are covered, and again tonight!

I swore I was having pg symptoms though...

Anyone heard of opk's as a way to determine pregnancy?


----------



## Angel wings13

TexasMomma said:


> hey yall!
> im 24, DH is 26 we have a 3 year old son and just lost our 2nd son in Oct at 16 weeks, delivered him on Oct 13. we only had to try once to conceive #2 but after the mc i am so afraid either i wont be able to conceive or i will lose another :( that was our 1st mc but it scares me very much! we are currently TTC, BD'ing it up since i got off of my 1st AF since mc.. not sure how to calculate OV after the mc so we are just doing it every day or every other day.. my lmp was Nov 17 so im assuming BD'ing til Dec 10 should be long enough, what do yall think?? im pretty new to the whole TTC thing, i never imagined i would have to worry about it, but here we are! im so glad i found this site, its very encouraging to read all of your stories! thanks in advance! :D

I'm so sorry about your mc....
I went through it in september, naturally no d&c, it was horrible. I saw the heart beat the week before ...

I'm now in full blown baby mode, can't stop POAS... I KNOW I'm supposed to have my baby.

I know when my egg gets caught and implants, and I finally get a bfp, I will be constantly scared of losing it. I totally understand.


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> The :witch: is gone, now it is time for :sex:.
> 
> Hope the :spermy: do their work this month or I will get them fired!
> 
> :muaha:

Haha! :thumbup: and GL!

Guess I'm "back" in the 2ww...

Guess I'll just draw in the sand box by myself...

Who am I kidding? Lol! I'm still thinking I might be pg! I read up on opk's and it is possible, but not dependable, to be pg and get a pos opk before the real :bfp: !

Here's to hope!


----------



## Angel wings13

Oh and due to the pos opk, ff stole my crosshairs. Even they don't get my cycle!


----------



## confetti83

Angel wings13 said:


> Oh and due to the pos opk, ff stole my crosshairs. Even they don't get my cycle!

Positive opks can def mean preg!!


----------



## B Michaelson

AF finally showed up. Took long enough!

OPKs can be a sign. But I read the HPT will usually show pos before the OPK.


----------



## B Michaelson

Oh ladies, what to do, what to do.

I love my work but I hate my job right now. My super awesome boss is leaving and the people that are left are completely frustrating and don't know what they are doing. We are overloaded with work and most of it lands on my plate. I may have an opportunity elsewhere but if I get a BFP then I won't have mat leave at the new job. I don't want to give up on having a family so quickly but I worry the stress of my current job will be just as damaging.

I don't know if I should put up with the stress and try and stick it out or leave and possibly wait another 6 months before we ttc again. Ugh! I'm not getting any younger and what if my body is already messed up and I don't know it. Do you have to wait 12 consecutive months before seeing an RE?

I think I'm fine to take a very short leave and DH take parental leave (he loves the idea), but just mentioning we want kids makes employers cringe. It's a no no. Still can't decide what to do.


----------



## Angel wings13

B Michaelson said:


> AF finally showed up. Took long enough!
> 
> OPKs can be a sign. But I read the HPT will usually show pos before the OPK.

Sorry about the :witch: :hugs:

I've read non stop, apparently, opks can hint to pregnancy - lh and hcg are almost the same - hcg has an extra molecule...

So it is possible. Some women also get an lh surge before af. So like everything else it goes either way.
:shrugs:

I just really don't want to be in the start of tww again!

Sigh, waiting til monday to take my digital


----------



## AnakeRose

B Michaelson said:


> Oh ladies, what to do, what to do.
> 
> I love my work but I hate my job right now. My super awesome boss is leaving and the people that are left are completely frustrating and don't know what they are doing. We are overloaded with work and most of it lands on my plate. I may have an opportunity elsewhere but if I get a BFP then I won't have mat leave at the new job. I don't want to give up on having a family so quickly but I worry the stress of my current job will be just as damaging.
> 
> I don't know if I should put up with the stress and try and stick it out or leave and possibly wait another 6 months before we ttc again. Ugh! I'm not getting any younger and what if my body is already messed up and I don't know it. Do you have to wait 12 consecutive months before seeing an RE?
> 
> I think I'm fine to take a very short leave and DH take parental leave (he loves the idea), but just mentioning we want kids makes employers cringe. It's a no no. Still can't decide what to do.

I'm in the same boat right now although mine is due to an injury. I've been told to look for different line of work, but to do that I'd have to quit my job at a warehouse now.


----------



## Angel wings13

B mike & anakerose -

I can relate to both of you. I hate my job and it stresses me out big time.

I also have health concerns like Grave's, and severe scoliosis - my spine is cork screwed, not s shaped - as well as herniated discs. When I got pregnant with my mc, the ob said my pain would get worse from carrying a baby, and that due to scoliosis, I may not be able to safety get an epidural and may need general anesthesia for my c section...

Go with your hearts. There is never a "perfect" time. There will always be something that can holds you back...

I say do what feels right to you. :dust:


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> B mike & anakerose -
> 
> I can relate to both of you. I hate my job and it stresses me out big time.
> 
> I also have health concerns like Grave's, and severe scoliosis - my spine is cork screwed, not s shaped - as well as herniated discs. When I got pregnant with my mc, the ob said my pain would get worse from carrying a baby, and that due to scoliosis, I may not be able to safety get an epidural and may need general anesthesia for my c section...
> 
> Go with your hearts. There is never a "perfect" time. There will always be something that can holds you back...
> 
> I say do what feels right to you. :dust:

yeah I have disc degeneration and spondylolisthesis


----------



## confetti83

Before we stared ttc I worked part time. The co workers lied about me ( like I went away from work to have a manicure done grrrrrr) and everything I did was wrong for them. I realised someone started a lie that I was talking about a co worker behind her back. Instead of being a lady and tell me what she heard she made my life hell. 

when the boss fired me my husband told me that we should consider having a baby now. Here we have very good public healthcare so no health insurace needed.


----------



## confetti83

I am sry af came B Michaelson. 

OH ladies wish life was easier. Angel and Anake I hope everything goes well. Recently I saw a program she was preg but paralysed from waist down she would really give you hope. B michaelson I know the clock is ticking but stress is not good to get preg or even during preg.


----------



## B Michaelson

Angel wings13 said:


> I've read non stop, apparently, opks can hint to pregnancy - lh and hcg are almost the same - hcg has an extra molecule...
> 
> So it is possible. Some women also get an lh surge before af. So like everything else it goes either way.
> :shrugs:

Really? I never knew you could surge before AF. Isn't it typical that any possible sign could go either way. So frustrating.

FX u get your BFP!


----------



## B Michaelson

confetti83 said:


> Before we stared ttc I worked part time. The co workers lied about me ( like I went away from work to have a manicure done grrrrrr) and everything I did was wrong for them. I realised someone started a lie that I was talking about a co worker behind her back. Instead of being a lady and tell me what she heard she made my life hell.
> 
> when the boss fired me my husband told me that we should consider having a baby now. Here we have very good public healthcare so no health insurace needed.

Wow, thats low. How horrible people can be. Sorry that happened Confetti.

The good thing is this boss is awesome and I know he would do what he could for me. The company I work with now is ok and the people are nice, just not super competent. I love my work but its so stressful. The new job will most likely be stressful as well but in a different way. I don't want to box myself in career wise but my I really want to start my family. We have waited 8.5 years already.

I would still get EI, thank goodness and we have benefits, but it's such a tough decision knowing that if I take the new job and get a bfp they don't have to hold it for me so I could be in a difficult position coming back.


----------



## Angel wings13

B Michaelson said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> I've read non stop, apparently, opks can hint to pregnancy - lh and hcg are almost the same - hcg has an extra molecule...
> 
> So it is possible. Some women also get an lh surge before af. So like everything else it goes either way.
> :shrugs:
> 
> Really? I never knew you could surge before AF. Isn't it typical that any possible sign could go either way. So frustrating.
> 
> FX u get your BFP!Click to expand...

Thank you...
And yes, "the signs" are annoying !

The surge before af is rare and more common in women with pcos.

Lol, I was very studious today.

All a part of my POAS habit...

Tomorrow when I use the opk, and it's the same or even darker (today it was slightly darker than control), then it is a decent sign... Just not reliable.

I am stocking up on dollar stores tests til I know wth is going on,lol.

The women who opks DID work for, said they got a pos opk around 8 dpo (I'm 9)... Then a pos hpt around 3-4 days later. The others got AF.


----------



## Angel wings13

:growlmad:
Dollar store was out of tests! I know I played a big hand in that, but sheesh!

Guess I'm going to target. Anyone have a preference or "heard" of a specific brand that was consistent with early detection? Frer? I've bought so many, I can't even remember which ones I liked. Probably since I hated all of them last cycle with their "selfish attitude" about not showing me my line! Darn stupid tests! I have a love/hate thing going on...


----------



## Nazz4

Angel wings13 said:


> :growlmad:
> Dollar store was out of tests! I know I played a big hand in that, but sheesh!
> 
> Guess I'm going to target. Anyone have a preference or "heard" of a specific brand that was consistent with early detection? Frer? I've bought so many, I can't even remember which ones I liked. Probably since I hated all of them last cycle with their "selfish attitude" about not showing me my line! Darn stupid tests! I have a love/hate thing going on...

lol I just posted this link in another thread too... https://www.cbsnews.com/2100-500165_162-538075.html

anyways, I just googled best pregnancy test and all the sites I saw came up with this one, the First Response Early Result.


----------



## Tigger1723

I've heard opks can pick up pregnancy too!! Welcome everyone :) hoping for bfp's for Xmas too. Dh 32, I'm almost 27. We have a 6 year old from his first marriage. I've been off bc for 3 months now. Gearing up for fertile peak soon!! Lots of BDing n looking for positive opks :) aghh then TWW! Yikes. No positive opks yet or temp dip/spike.


----------



## Angel wings13

I would like to add that I have been very weepy. Cried at 3 different parts of the new twilight movie we saw last night, and got teary at another...(at least 2 of which I know was silly to cry at)

Cried at a pic on fb

Cried at a video on fb- understandable, it was awful, this lady was beating her 9 month old! (hard for anyone to see, but ttc makes it worse! This bi+ch-excuse my language- has a baby she's beating, and here I am waiting for a baby to holds and love?!!!!?)

Cried at commercials for SPCA.

Cried over VERY minor argument with OH

Cried this afternoon for no reason I can think of

Cried again this afternoon as I thought about the name Kyla, as that is what we wanted to name our baby, had the baby made it and been a girl...then totally sobbed at the mc thing, now 2 1/2 months ago....

Crying again as I write this!


----------



## Nazz4

Good luck Tigger!

Okay I have to complain for a minute since I have nobody in real life to complain to lol. I hate the TWW!!! Since I had 1 or 2 (not sure) MCs in the past I've been trying not to talk to OH about all these little symptoms I've been having bc I don't want to get his hopes up. I've been eating A LOT (which he has noticed lol) I only weigh 100 pounds so I really don't eat much normally, but I just can't get enough food now! I've been super tired. I'm normally a tired person anyways, but not this bad. I will take 1-2 naps during the day that are 1-3 hours long plus sleeping 6-12 hours at night! Even when I'm up I just feel tired. Yesterday I had cramping, like AF kind of, but I never get AF symptoms until the day before and yesterday was 9 days before. Today I didn't have any. I have milky discharge, not normal. Whenever I'm laying down and I stretch I get this weird like muscle spasm in my lower abdomen or uterus or something, like fluttering or vibration. Yesterday I got a metallic taste in my mouth. I've been peeing more frequently. TMI--- And today I had the worst gas literally I've ever had in my whole life and I have not eaten anything out of the norm. It smells really bad I have to walk away from myself lol. I've been staying away from OH so he doesn't smell it hahaha. I'm not normally a gassy person. At all. :wacko: I just wanna POAS already and find out.

Oh yeah and the night before last I cried for like 3 hours over silly crap... I feel ya angelwings! OH was like "what's wrong with you stop crying!!!"


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz, you sound like me, and have a lot if classic symptoms! I am too- except the metallic taste - I've never ever had that...

My sense of smell yesterday was like a blood hound! 

:dust: and fx to you!

Where is FTmommy? Her and I are the only ones left! (from the other thread I mean - nothing against the new girls, we're here for you too! :D )

This weepy thing is not normal for me.

I forgot to add earlier that I also teared up at work when I saw a pregnant lady. This was common just after my miscarriage, but until the last couple says I've been under control!


----------



## Nazz4

It's abnormal for me to be weepy too, if you ask any of my friends they will tell you I'm the most unemotional girl they've ever known. I wish there was something that happened to you right when you get pregnant, like your nails turn green or something lol. So unfair, makes me wonder how animals know they are pregnant, and how did people back before tests know they were pregnant?Did they just figure it out when they ballooned up?? Screw TWW!!!


----------



## GrassRoots

Hey everyone! I'm pretty new around here, have mostly lurked but will be posting more now that we can actively TTC! :) So excited! I am hoping and praying we get pregnant this month or next for a lot of reasons timing-wise but I'm just so excited to get started! I won't be ovulating next until sometime around Dec 27th-ish which feels like forever from now! So , I'll be waiting alongside all of you in the various parts of your cycle! Baby dust to all! :) Happy to be here.


----------



## Angel wings13

Welcome grass roots!


----------



## confetti83

Welcome grass roots!

Angel and Nazz you have great symptoms!!!! I would be sooooooo happy if someone got a bfp!! Obviously we would get mine and the others straight after so we would all be bump buddies.
:dust:


----------



## Angel wings13

10 dpo - blaring positive opk
Neg hpt (or isit ? I hate this . I see lines that I think are faint but I think I'm imagining them)


----------



## confetti83

You could post a pic of the test if you want.


----------



## Nazz4

FF won't chart my O day :wacko: on the calendar it says either cd 12, 13, or 14. Can yall check out my chart and tell me what you think? I should mention on cd 13 and 16 and 17 the opks were just almost positive, but not quite. Thanks for the help its driving me nuts!


----------



## AnakeRose

Wow I've sure missed a lot here! Hi to the new ladies! :wave:
I'm really crossing my fingers for you ladies that are in the TWW. I'm on CD7 and hopefully I'll get my OPK's soon! For all I know they're stuck in customs at the border grrr. My period has been really weird this month. I don't usually go for 7 days, it's usually 4-5 days. We should be able to start BD'ing soon. Hopefully this cold I seem to be getting doesn't take hold too hard (lots of burning going on and I have asthma).

My chart sure looks different this month from last month. Not sure if that's a good thing or bad.


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> FF won't chart my O day :wacko: on the calendar it says either cd 12, 13, or 14. Can yall check out my chart and tell me what you think? I should mention on cd 13 and 16 and 17 the opks were just almost positive, but not quite. Thanks for the help its driving me nuts!

It might be because you're missing a lot of days before CD14. If I had to guess I'd say you may have O'd on CD14 or CD18.


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> FF won't chart my O day :wacko: on the calendar it says either cd 12, 13, or 14. Can yall check out my chart and tell me what you think? I should mention on cd 13 and 16 and 17 the opks were just almost positive, but not quite. Thanks for the help its driving me nuts!

I think you didn't get crosshairs because of the dashed line, and it appears you missed a temp...

My cross hairs took awhile to show, and when they did I got dotted red crosshairs... Conflicting signs it said :shrug:

I'm starting to think this temp thing is not for me. I don't know if it's my erratic sleep, or my grave's or what....

I'm only using it as a guide at this point since I used to write everything down, it's a paper saver.

My body is telling me something right now - just don't know if it's trolling me " bd! You ovulated REALLY late"
Or
" you did it! Preggo!"

It's gotta be one our the other....
I have this weird feeling...

It goes beyond the addiction,lol.
I didn't have this weird feeling last cycle.

Gl to ya hun! Just keep bd'ing every other day, you'll be great! :sex:

I missed last night, but we dtd fri night, sat morning...so I doubt not doing it last night matters :D

I was exhausted, if I'm too tired for :sex:, then that means I am REALLY tired! :haha:

But since opk is still positive ( man the line is almost black!)
we will bd tonight for sure! All bases covered. At least I KNOW I ovulated this cycle. Ff wasn't sure, but either I did, and I'm pregnant now, or I'm ovulating now!

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Angel wings13

Darn phone! "telling me" not "trolling me" :rofl:
Maybe my body is trolling me!


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> You could post a pic of the test if you want.

I'm actually in the parking lot at work right now, so it would be too late when I get home...

I will with tomorrows test though!

And later I will post my back to back pos opk's!


----------



## Angel wings13

Apparently opk's don't "lose" their lines. But they fade just a bit - but equally with the control and test, so you can see that the lines are the same. Or that my test is a tad darker.


----------



## Nazz4

I know I missed like a whole week of temps because I went out of town and didn't want to worry about all this while I was on my holiday. Thanks for looking though, the temps jut don't make sense to me because I haven't had three consecutive higher temps until now, just all over the place. Well thanks for the help! Hoping we caught that egg... And hoping my body isn't trolling me as well!!! lmao!


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> Darn phone! "telling me" not "trolling me" :rofl:
> Maybe my body is trolling me!

:rofl: yeah I took a double take when I read that but figured you meant 'telling'.


----------



## B Michaelson

Sometimes temping is almost more confusing. 

My charts are ok but because I'm a slow riser my O dates could still be a few days off. The other crappy thing is I can tell based on my temps if AF is coming way before she arrives. It makes the wait unbearable and I find it more disappointing than getting a BFN. 

Thinking I might try v temping this cycle. If we don't get pg in another 2 cycles I am debating if I should continue the obsession or just BD often and not stress so much on the details. 

Nazz/Angel - hard to know for sure if either of you O'd yet with those spikes and drops. Keep BDing just in case!


----------



## B Michaelson

Angel wings13 said:


> 10 dpo - blaring positive opk
> Neg hpt (or isit ? I hate this . I see lines that I think are faint but I think I'm imagining them)

Line eye. I suffer from this the entire 2ww.


----------



## Nazz4

Well I feel like with my cycles being only 26-28 days long it is now too late for me to O right? There would be no time for implantation and whatever else the body does... Maybe I'm wrong, I'll go jump OH in a minute lol.


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> Well I feel like with my cycles being only 26-28 days long it is now too late for me to O right? There would be no time for implantation and whatever else the body does... Maybe I'm wrong, I'll go jump OH in a minute lol.

I'm sure he won't complain :D


----------



## confetti83

Nazz4 said:


> Well I feel like with my cycles being only 26-28 days long it is now too late for me to O right? There would be no time for implantation and whatever else the body does... Maybe I'm wrong, I'll go jump OH in a minute lol.

Ready steady attack lol


----------



## Nazz4

Hahaha he did actually complain at first, "I'm too tired!" then I said "I'll be on top you can just lay there" and he was okay with it then:haha:. Although I was only on top for about 10 minutes and then I guess he woke up (thankfully bc I heard it's easier to preg if you're on bottom). Sorry TMI! His junk was like a pale off white/yellow though... which happens to him sometimes, wonder what that means... :shrug:


----------



## B Michaelson

Nazz4 said:


> Well I feel like with my cycles being only 26-28 days long it is now too late for me to O right? There would be no time for implantation and whatever else the body does... Maybe I'm wrong, I'll go jump OH in a minute lol.

If you O late your cycle would just longer because your LP shouldn't change much, so chances are you already O'd. But hey, you can never go wrong by BDing more ;)


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> Hahaha he did actually complain at first, "I'm too tired!" then I said "I'll be on top you can just lay there" and he was okay with it then:haha:. Although I was only on top for about 10 minutes and then I guess he woke up (thankfully bc I heard it's easier to preg if you're on bottom). Sorry TMI! His junk was like a pale off white/yellow though... which happens to him sometimes, wonder what that means... :shrug:

OMG a first! A guy saying "I'm too tired" :haha: (just kidding) I thought that was a woman's trick ;)


----------



## Nazz4

Well he can be quite a lady sometimes :xmas13: haha jk he would kill me if he knew I just said that. But really when ttc you know, men get tired of us having sex with them all the time just for their sperm hehe.


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> Well he can be quite a lady sometimes :xmas13: haha jk he would kill me if he knew I just said that. But really when ttc you know, men get tired of us having sex with them all the time just for their sperm hehe.

LOL actually come to think of it, my husband asked for a night off last month...:blush:


----------



## 2ndtry04

Angel wings13 said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> Oh AF go away, I don't want to see you till next October!!
> 
> I can't wait till I get my OPK/HPT pack in the mail. Had a slight panic a few minutes ago! I didn't know they tested the fire alarm system on the last Friday of the month. I'd stuffed my poor cat into her carrier, scooped the passports and essential papers and my purse and was out the door in less than a minute. Oh well, at least I know what to grab if I have to get out!
> 
> Wow! Bet your kitty was scared too!
> At least you passed the drill!
> 
> I'm seriously hoping we all go no af the next 9 or so months!
> 
> Just say no to aunt flo!
> 
> Maybe that can be The Nut Hut slogan...
> 
> Or maybe mission. I guess our slogan is the previously stated "where the owners are not just co-founders, but members too!"
> " Our mission at The Nut Hut is to welcome all POAS addicts with open arms, allow tmi whenever needed, and to just say no to aunt flo"Click to expand...

I love it!!! :happydance:


----------



## 2ndtry04

i missed 2 days of temping, but since i'm just cd4 i hope FF would not make a big deal of it.... can't wait to BD, AF is almost gone, which is weird, usually it lasts 5 days....but this moonth it started Wed. late afternoon with some light blood, but only when i wipe, pad was completely clear the next morning....than it started a full blow....and today is going away already....weird?

and about a job...i'm on a "medical leave" right now 'cause i had a nervous breakdown 2 weeks ago, literally crying over even small problems....now I hope for a BFP so I can be out of there for a while (1st pregnancy was high risk due to bleeding, so my OB-GYN wants me home and resting trough whole thing :) )


----------



## GrassRoots

Any of y'all have tips on keeping DH from getting over-stressed and feeling pressure? WAY TMI but he *goes* every single time if we're not trying to get pregnant. But when we are actively TTC, it's like it just completely shuts him down and it drives me crazy! I DO NOT talk about it when him, and when he brings it up, I reassure him that things are fine and blah blah blah but what I reeeeally want to say is 'SERIOUSLY?!?! You go 100% of the time, EXCEPT when we're actively TRYING??'. 

Frustrating for both of us. Any tips? Anyone else been in our shoes?


----------



## AnakeRose

GrassRoots said:


> Any of y'all have tips on keeping DH from getting over-stressed and feeling pressure? WAY TMI but he *goes* every single time if we're not trying to get pregnant. But when we are actively TTC, it's like it just completely shuts him down and it drives me crazy! I DO NOT talk about it when him, and when he brings it up, I reassure him that things are fine and blah blah blah but what I reeeeally want to say is 'SERIOUSLY?!?! You go 100% of the time, EXCEPT when we're actively TRYING??'.
> 
> Frustrating for both of us. Any tips? Anyone else been in our shoes?

yeah that's a tough one. Is he 100% sure he wants a baby? There must be something going on in his head while you guys are BD'ing that is halting him.


----------



## GrassRoots

Oh yes, he definitely wants one. He talks about it all the time and has wanted another baby for well over a year or more. He was ready for another baby wayyy before I was! Lol


----------



## AnakeRose

GrassRoots said:


> Oh yes, he definitely wants one. He talks about it all the time and has wanted another baby for well over a year or more. He was ready for another baby wayyy before I was! Lol

The reason I asked was my husband wasn't entirely sure, but one day he came to me and said he was ready. I would say take BD'ing back to basics and just have fun and don't make the end goal of having a baby, just enjoy each other :) The first few times we did it without protection, my husband didn't go because it was like "holy crap we're actually doing this". But, after a few times it figured itself out :)


----------



## GrassRoots

That's what I'm hoping for! Thanks. I think it's his own self-inflicted pressure because I make a point to not talk about TTC at alllll because I don't want him to feel any pressure and I don't want it to feel like a task, kwim? We haven taken a few months off from TTC so I hope once we resume later this month that things will be different. Here's hoping anyway!! :)


----------



## AnakeRose

GrassRoots said:


> That's what I'm hoping for! Thanks. I think it's his own self-inflicted pressure because I make a point to not talk about TTC at alllll because I don't want him to feel any pressure and I don't want it to feel like a task, kwim? We haven taken a few months off from TTC so I hope once we resume later this month that things will be different. Here's hoping anyway!! :)

Yeah, it might be his manly ego playing tricks on his brain too. Since you guys have been trying for a year, maybe there's a little voice inside his subconscious, questioning his potency and it's distracting him. FX for you two!


----------



## Nazz4

I don't have any advice, unfortunately, but I watched a stand up comedian once that was talking about when him and his wife started trying to have a baby... and he said he just couldn't do it, he was like, "I spent my whole life trying NOT to cum in women and now I'm SUPPOSED to??" I was lmao, I know my OH felt like this when we started actively trying this cycle... and he got all mopey the other day bc he was like "you got pregnant that one time when I pulled out and you were on BCP, we got lucky... and then you had a MC. Now we're actually trying and nothing is happening!" Then I had to explain to him that this is our first cycle ttc and we haven't even found out yet if I am or not pregnant, and he is overreacting. Men get weird about ttc IMO. He also doesn't get that theres like a 25% chance of getting pregnant every month, he thinks sperm goes in vagina... pregnant. So he is convinced something is wrong with him :xmas19: anyways just do what anake said, relax and have fun, maybe you can't have oral anymore which really sucks lol, but you can still try to forget about the baby at the end of the tunnel and just let loose. :happydance:


----------



## Angel wings13

Ok, I THINK I just changed my avatar pic, it's me holding up my opk's. No line eye with these,lol! They are authentic!!


----------



## Angel wings13

Took the pic from my web cam on my lap top, so it's a little hard to see, and color is washed out a bit, but it's obvious that test and control lines are the same :)

Now if I could get this 2 more days, followed with a :bfp: on a HPT, then I wil;l be REAL happy!!

:headspin:
:dust:


----------



## Nazz4

Aww you're pretty! lol prettiest OPK pic ever!


----------



## Angel wings13

2ndtry04 said:


> i missed 2 days of temping, but since i'm just cd4 i hope FF would not make a big deal of it.... can't wait to BD, AF is almost gone, which is weird, usually it lasts 5 days....but this moonth it started Wed. late afternoon with some light blood, but only when i wipe, pad was completely clear the next morning....than it started a full blow....and today is going away already....weird?
> 
> and about a job...i'm on a "medical leave" right now 'cause i had a nervous breakdown 2 weeks ago, literally crying over even small problems....now I hope for a BFP so I can be out of there for a while (1st pregnancy was high risk due to bleeding, so my OB-GYN wants me home and resting trough whole thing :) )

High risk sucks, I know! At least you already know. Same with me... I think it would be harder to think everything was smooth and then have an issue...glad you and your doc aren't taking chances :thumbup:


----------



## Angel wings13

GrassRoots said:


> Any of y'all have tips on keeping DH from getting over-stressed and feeling pressure? WAY TMI but he *goes* every single time if we're not trying to get pregnant. But when we are actively TTC, it's like it just completely shuts him down and it drives me crazy! I DO NOT talk about it when him, and when he brings it up, I reassure him that things are fine and blah blah blah but what I reeeeally want to say is 'SERIOUSLY?!?! You go 100% of the time, EXCEPT when we're actively TRYING??'.
> 
> Frustrating for both of us. Any tips? Anyone else been in our shoes?

How aware of your cycle and fertile days is he? Maybe don't mention to him that you are ovulating. Maybe tell him " this month let's just bd 3x's a week, and see what happens"

Maybe then he won't feel the pressure, but it means going thru poas w/o him- but it's not sneaky, he wants a baby too. 
I was worried my OH would have that problem too, but I couldn't stop blabbing about every tidbit of info. He recently learned more than he wanted about ewcm,lol. On friday when I explained what happened in the bathroom (the huge glob of ewcm), I was hesitant, didn't want to gross him out , but he just asked if we should do it now! So I know he can handle it now. 

I'm sure what you are experiencing is VERY normal - guys and their "performance anxieties" - smh - you'd think after thrive been with you so long, there wouldn't be anxiety, but I guess it's similar to a woman's insecurities about her body...

Btw, none of this directed at anyone per se, but people in general.

:sex: and :dust:


----------



## Angel wings13

:rofl: @ ":spermy: goes into vagina = pregnant!" 

I wish!


----------



## Nazz4

Angel wings13 said:


> :rofl: @ ":spermy: goes into vagina = pregnant!"
> 
> I wish!

I know right... I'm sure we all wish lol. It's almost like he expects that we BD and the next morning I wake up looking like I have a beach ball under my shirt haha... I know he doesn't really think that, but he is more impatient than I am sometimes. Which I find odd for a man, especially one so young.:haha:


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> :rofl: @ ":spermy: goes into vagina = pregnant!"
> 
> I wish!

:rofl:


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: @ ":spermy: goes into vagina = pregnant!"
> 
> I wish!
> 
> I know right... I'm sure we all wish lol. It's almost like he expects that we BD and the next morning I wake up looking like I have a beach ball under my shirt haha... I know he doesn't really think that, but he is more impatient than I am sometimes. Which I find odd for a man, especially one so young.:haha:Click to expand...

Well ladies, sounds like we have an honorary male member of The Nut Hut TM


----------



## Nazz4

Hahaha pretty much, whenever he see's me on B&B he's like "Ooh what are you all talking about?" I think he's jealous of us :winkwink:!


----------



## Angel wings13

STILL crying!! WTH????

I'm just sitting here, googling away (like always), and I was actually reading a POSITIVE story about OPKs then a bfp on HPT....and I cried! THEN I read a story about positive OPKs, pos HPT, then M/C! Cried again - thought about my babies that were taken from me...

Currently in the middle of reading a long thread where a woman in a similar situation (about 9dpo, I'm 10dpo) and is getting pos OPKs...AFTER pos OPKs at around cd15....

OF COURSE, I CRIED! :(

This is either my month or I am gearing up for one HELL of an AF!!


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> Hahaha pretty much, whenever he see's me on B&B he's like "Ooh what are you all talking about?" I think he's jealous of us :winkwink:!

My fiance usually asks me too, especially if I giggle or something. 

Oh! I forgot to tell you guys!! Friday, for our anniversary, I found this card that had 2 peanuts on it - one male one female - and the little peanuts were hugging, the inside said "Still nuts over you"... I had told him about our Nut Hut, so after writing in the card I signed with a heart, my name, and even added 
The Nut Hut TM

:rofl:

:blush:
(yes, my moods are swinging)
:muaha:


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> Nazz4 said:
> 
> 
> Hahaha pretty much, whenever he see's me on B&B he's like "Ooh what are you all talking about?" I think he's jealous of us :winkwink:!
> 
> My fiance usually asks me too, especially if I giggle or something.
> 
> Oh! I forgot to tell you guys!! Friday, for our anniversary, I found this card that had 2 peanuts on it - one male one female - and the little peanuts were hugging, the inside said "Still nuts over you"... I had told him about our Nut Hut, so after writing in the card I signed with a heart, my name, and even added
> The Nut Hut TM
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> :blush:
> (yes, my moods are swinging)
> :muaha:Click to expand...

Happy Anniversary! Maybe by then you can put a baby peanut in the middle :) FX!


----------



## TexasMomma

confetti83 said:


> TexasMomma said:
> 
> 
> hey yall!
> im 24, DH is 26 we have a 3 year old son and just lost our 2nd son in Oct at 16 weeks, delivered him on Oct 13. we only had to try once to conceive #2 but after the mc i am so afraid either i wont be able to conceive or i will lose another :( that was our 1st mc but it scares me very much! we are currently TTC, BD'ing it up since i got off of my 1st AF since mc.. not sure how to calculate OV after the mc so we are just doing it every day or every other day.. my lmp was Nov 17 so im assuming BD'ing til Dec 10 should be long enough, what do yall think?? im pretty new to the whole TTC thing, i never imagined i would have to worry about it, but here we are! im so glad i found this site, its very encouraging to read all of your stories! thanks in advance! :D
> 
> I think it is normal to be scared. We will be here when you need to vent about anything. In the meantime bding every other day should be fine. How long where your cycles before? Do you temp?
> 
> Lots of :dust:Click to expand...

my cycles were pretty normal, usually the same day each month if not a day for two before or after.. i always knew when it was about to hit. it seems still right on track mid month, but ive only had one since mc so not sure if theyre regulated still or not. i do not temp, dont even know where to start with that! but also i dont want to get too into it to where i am stressing out, at least not yet! we conceived on the first try with my last pregnancy so im hoping its easy again, just so afraid of losing another baby :( but all of yall on here are a big help! even if i dont write in, just reading on here helps :) sorry it took a little while to respond i try not to get on here on weekends when hubby is off work to spend more time together :)


----------



## TexasMomma

AnakeRose said:


> TexasMomma said:
> 
> 
> hey yall!
> im 24, DH is 26 we have a 3 year old son and just lost our 2nd son in Oct at 16 weeks, delivered him on Oct 13. we only had to try once to conceive #2 but after the mc i am so afraid either i wont be able to conceive or i will lose another :( that was our 1st mc but it scares me very much! we are currently TTC, BD'ing it up since i got off of my 1st AF since mc.. not sure how to calculate OV after the mc so we are just doing it every day or every other day.. my lmp was Nov 17 so im assuming BD'ing til Dec 10 should be long enough, what do yall think?? im pretty new to the whole TTC thing, i never imagined i would have to worry about it, but here we are! im so glad i found this site, its very encouraging to read all of your stories! thanks in advance! :D
> 
> Welcome TexasMomma :wave:
> Have you ever tried to use Fertility Friend? I only started using it last month and it has been a definite help. I just got off of b/c pills in August and my cycles have been wacky.
> 
> The ladies here are awesome and are super supportive so feel free to ask us anything!Click to expand...

No maam i havent tried Fertility Friend, but i will def be checking it out this evening, thanks! :) i have only had one af since my mc so im not sure if they are messed up or not but i also cant really pin point ov since i dont have much to go off of, but i can tell by cm (i think). we are still BD'ing even tho ewcm is been gone, i just want to be sure we do it when needed.. i have been having slight cramps these past few days and a few twinges in left ovary.. not wanting to make too big of a deal out of ANY symptoms yet because i really dont want to get my hopes up at all, i dont know if i can take my heart being broken again. anyways!!... i dont post here too often but i DO read yalls posts and conversations all the time and it helps alot even without me chiming in!


----------



## TexasMomma

Angel wings13 said:


> STILL crying!! WTH????
> 
> I'm just sitting here, googling away (like always), and I was actually reading a POSITIVE story about OPKs then a bfp on HPT....and I cried! THEN I read a story about positive OPKs, pos HPT, then M/C! Cried again - thought about my babies that were taken from me...
> 
> Currently in the middle of reading a long thread where a woman in a similar situation (about 9dpo, I'm 10dpo) and is getting pos OPKs...AFTER pos OPKs at around cd15....
> 
> OF COURSE, I CRIED! :(
> 
> This is either my month or I am gearing up for one HELL of an AF!!

i have nooo clue how many dpo i am if any yet.. not sure when i ov this cycle because this is my first cycle since mc but we are BD'ing every other day just so we dont miss it ;) anyway my point here is that ive been having some light cramps (very light) and a few twinges in my left ovary.. but starting today i am crying over songs on the radio, thinking about how much i love my DH or my son, just stuff that is rediculous haha! not symptom spotting this cycle because i dont want to get my hopes up at all, but thought it was odd that i am tearing up over dumb stuff right in the middle of my cycle.. lmp was Nov17.. i am lost!


----------



## Angel wings13

TexasMomma said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> STILL crying!! WTH????
> 
> I'm just sitting here, googling away (like always), and I was actually reading a POSITIVE story about OPKs then a bfp on HPT....and I cried! THEN I read a story about positive OPKs, pos HPT, then M/C! Cried again - thought about my babies that were taken from me...
> 
> Currently in the middle of reading a long thread where a woman in a similar situation (about 9dpo, I'm 10dpo) and is getting pos OPKs...AFTER pos OPKs at around cd15....
> 
> OF COURSE, I CRIED! :(
> 
> This is either my month or I am gearing up for one HELL of an AF!!
> 
> i have nooo clue how many dpo i am if any yet.. not sure when i ov this cycle because this is my first cycle since mc but we are BD'ing every other day just so we dont miss it ;) anyway my point here is that ive been having some light cramps (very light) and a few twinges in my left ovary.. but starting today i am crying over songs on the radio, thinking about how much i love my DH or my son, just stuff that is rediculous haha! not symptom spotting this cycle because i dont want to get my hopes up at all, but thought it was odd that i am tearing up over dumb stuff right in the middle of my cycle.. lmp was Nov17.. i am lost!Click to expand...

My one and only af after my september mc was 11/2

It was hard to pick a day one, but I looked online and general consensus for a natural mc was the day heavy bleeding started...
My cycle was 40 days from that, with o at cd 21 - 19 day luteal phase.

Thinking I would snap back to the regularaty i had before bc and mc, I thought I would o around the 15th.

Nope.

O'd.on thanksgiving I think.

Just read an interesting article
About a second lh surge...

To help my anxiety and get my pee stick fix, I used another opk this evening (mine specifically say use fmu, and I've been "very" pos) with urine so diluted, almost clear...like water with a lemon squeezed in it...
Even then got a pretty darn near opk pos! Test line was immediate and just slightly lighter than control line.

Oh caught some stomach bug(sympathy symptoms I couldn't help but wonder?), and has been asleep...think I will wake him, just in case my o is waiting an insane amount of time to happen..(cd 32 atm!!) :sex: until the :witch: sings!


----------



## Angel wings13

TexasMomma said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> STILL crying!! WTH????
> 
> I'm just sitting here, googling away (like always), and I was actually reading a POSITIVE story about OPKs then a bfp on HPT....and I cried! THEN I read a story about positive OPKs, pos HPT, then M/C! Cried again - thought about my babies that were taken from me...
> 
> Currently in the middle of reading a long thread where a woman in a similar situation (about 9dpo, I'm 10dpo) and is getting pos OPKs...AFTER pos OPKs at around cd15....
> 
> OF COURSE, I CRIED! :(
> 
> This is either my month or I am gearing up for one HELL of an AF!!
> 
> i have nooo clue how many dpo i am if any yet.. not sure when i ov this cycle because this is my first cycle since mc but we are BD'ing every other day just so we dont miss it ;) anyway my point here is that ive been having some light cramps (very light) and a few twinges in my left ovary.. but starting today i am crying over songs on the radio, thinking about how much i love my DH or my son, just stuff that is rediculous haha! not symptom spotting this cycle because i dont want to get my hopes up at all, but thought it was odd that i am tearing up over dumb stuff right in the middle of my cycle.. lmp was Nov17.. i am lost!Click to expand...

I don't want to falsely get your hopes up, but there are quite a few women that conceive before getting an af! :dust: and :fx: !


----------



## confetti83

TexasMomma I truly hope this will be your month too.

I am currently cd6 temping like a hawk. Woke up this morn quite unbalanced and dizzy. looks like I am going to spendva day in bed cause usually when I feel this way I need to rest a lot it is either my bp orvthe water behind my eardrums again.


----------



## 2ndtry04

I'm totally obsessing over this short bleeding in this cycle! should I keep Thu. as CD1 or change it back to Wed? Now it looks like I should move it back up since it was just spotting yesterday and today?!?!?
Does it affect charting? I don't think so.....I will O somewhere between Mon-Wed next week...... Why am I going nuts over this???? Aaaaaaa


----------



## confetti83

2ndtry04 said:


> I'm totally obsessing over this short bleeding in this cycle! should I keep Thu. as CD1 or change it back to Wed? Now it looks like I should move it back up since it was just spotting yesterday and today?!?!?
> Does it affect charting? I don't think so.....I will O somewhere between Mon-Wed next week...... Why am I going nuts over this???? Aaaaaaa

It is not imp. The imp thing is to take your temp daily so you can find when u ovulated and hopefully start your 2ww.


----------



## Wugz22

Hi ladies!! Sorry I've been absent all weekend! We just moved into a new house and I'm having fun playing decorator. 

Have I missed anything?????

So FF says this is the big BD weekend coming up!!!! Very optimistic with all my new supplements and BD strategies! My DH goes out of town on the day of my predicted O (of course he does :growlmad:) so we are going to BD that morning before he leaves and PRAY that my O is on schedule or early! 

Can't wait to see if this B6 really lengthened my LP!

Whats up with you girls??


----------



## AnakeRose

:wave: welcome back Wugz, congrats on the new house!
Thanks for reminding me about the B6, I'm going to grab some today. How much are you taking?


----------



## TexasMomma

Angel wings13 said:


> TexasMomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> STILL crying!! WTH????
> 
> I'm just sitting here, googling away (like always), and I was actually reading a POSITIVE story about OPKs then a bfp on HPT....and I cried! THEN I read a story about positive OPKs, pos HPT, then M/C! Cried again - thought about my babies that were taken from me...
> 
> Currently in the middle of reading a long thread where a woman in a similar situation (about 9dpo, I'm 10dpo) and is getting pos OPKs...AFTER pos OPKs at around cd15....
> 
> OF COURSE, I CRIED! :(
> 
> This is either my month or I am gearing up for one HELL of an AF!!
> 
> i have nooo clue how many dpo i am if any yet.. not sure when i ov this cycle because this is my first cycle since mc but we are BD'ing every other day just so we dont miss it ;) anyway my point here is that ive been having some light cramps (very light) and a few twinges in my left ovary.. but starting today i am crying over songs on the radio, thinking about how much i love my DH or my son, just stuff that is rediculous haha! not symptom spotting this cycle because i dont want to get my hopes up at all, but thought it was odd that i am tearing up over dumb stuff right in the middle of my cycle.. lmp was Nov17.. i am lost!Click to expand...
> 
> My one and only af after my september mc was 11/2
> 
> It was hard to pick a day one, but I looked online and general consensus for a natural mc was the day heavy bleeding started...
> My cycle was 40 days from that, with o at cd 21 - 19 day luteal phase.
> 
> Thinking I would snap back to the regularaty i had before bc and mc, I thought I would o around the 15th.
> 
> Nope.
> 
> O'd.on thanksgiving I think.
> 
> Just read an interesting article
> About a second lh surge...
> 
> To help my anxiety and get my pee stick fix, I used another opk this evening (mine specifically say use fmu, and I've been "very" pos) with urine so diluted, almost clear...like water with a lemon squeezed in it...
> Even then got a pretty darn near opk pos! Test line was immediate and just slightly lighter than control line.
> 
> Oh caught some stomach bug(sympathy symptoms I couldn't help but wonder?), and has been asleep...think I will wake him, just in case my o is waiting an insane amount of time to happen..(cd 32 atm!!) :sex: until the :witch: sings!Click to expand...

well i really hope this is your month!!!! the pos opks sound promising!! just keep BD'ing!!!!


----------



## AnakeRose

Man my chart is all over the place this month. Can't wait for my OPK's to get here!


----------



## TexasMomma

confetti83 said:


> TexasMomma I truly hope this will be your month too.
> 
> I am currently cd6 temping like a hawk. Woke up this morn quite unbalanced and dizzy. looks like I am going to spendva day in bed cause usually when I feel this way I need to rest a lot it is either my bp orvthe water behind my eardrums again.

I hope you get to feeling better, yes do get plenty of rest!


----------



## TexasMomma

Question!... 

considering that i dont really know when im supposed to ov, if i already did, or if i AM.. my lmp was Nov17 so according to calculator (between a 28 day cycle and 35 day cycle) i am supposed to ov anywhere between Nov29-Dec10 (no clue, so BD'ing til AF) do yall think it would be crazy for me to start hpt'ing??? (with dollar store tests ofcourse, or id make DH go broke hehe) or is that a bit nuts!?? after all this is the "Nut Hut" ;P maybe ill wait until Dec15.. but not sure if i cannnnn!


----------



## Angel wings13

2ndtry04 said:


> I'm totally obsessing over this short bleeding in this cycle! should I keep Thu. as CD1 or change it back to Wed? Now it looks like I should move it back up since it was just spotting yesterday and today?!?!?
> Does it affect charting? I don't think so.....I will O somewhere between Mon-Wed next week...... Why am I going nuts over this???? Aaaaaaa

It's all part of The Nut Hut, sweetie. When you click this thread and we all talk about our symptoms, we get crazy. Don't feel bad I would obsess too! You think I'm bad now, you should have seen me when they told me the baby had no hb! I was in 100% denial. I went to the er the next day, THEY found a hb, but said it was 96. Also said my hcg looked good. But I had an sch and an enlarged yolk sac, dx: "threatened miscarriage, f/u scan and beta in 3 days"

meanwhile I find all these women online that were about to get a d&c, then at the final u/s bam! Hb showing! The earlier tech didn't see it...
So I was still in denial. 5 days later, still half hoping, is when it started, and no one would have been able to deny that. Sep 12th was the day no heart beat was found. I m/c on sep 23rd officially. I read so much about conceiving right away... I'm a woman possessed now.

Oh, and btw, got another imaginary line ( I think - I even dismantled the thing to see the strip - I swear there was a faint blue line. Probably just the anti-body strip)

Opk- test line now about 4 shades darker than control.

Now I have crampy af cramps! Bb's slightly heavy, not tender, at times (this is weird) I feel a strange sensation, almost like a little lightning bolt deep inside - from behind my nip, all the way back toward my breast bone...odd)


----------



## Angel wings13

Texas momma- I wouldn't hpt yet.... Maybe b buy some opk's? Especially since you aren't sure when you will o.
:sex: every other day is always a good plan, especially if your schedule allows! 

We :sex: last night, technically around 1am this morning, not sure how I should mark it on ff - think I'm going with sun pm, since I hadn't gone to bed yet...


----------



## Wugz22

I take 100mg of B6 a day, plus whatever is in my prenatal sup.


----------



## Angel wings13

My crosshairs are back. Same o date. Hmm...

According to fertility "friend" (using friend loosely, I don't think it's very accurate for me - unless I get a bfp or af by when it says)

Can't really blame them though. My temp times/sleep patterns are too erratic. But it is easier than keeping a journal. 

:growlmad:

I don't even know for sure if I'm in the 2ww or not - how many days would I get a pos opk if it was positive for ovulation? 3 seems like a lot, especially when today was darker, AND I used SMU, as I got up to pee around 6ish then went back to sleep. Pee was not as concentrated as last 2 days.

This weepy emotional stuff is for the birds! I hate it! I need a :bfp: or :witch: soon or even The Nut Hut  might not contain me! :haha:


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> I take 100mg of B6 a day, plus whatever is in my prenatal sup.

Hey wugz! Nice to see ya back! How was the move?


----------



## AnakeRose

Wugz22 said:


> I take 100mg of B6 a day, plus whatever is in my prenatal sup.

Ok thanks, can't hurt I guess :)


----------



## confetti83

Feeling better now. Hey Wugz welcome back!!

Angel I feel like I am in the 2ww with you lol!! pls :bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## 2ndtry04

we are all in 2ww with angel :)


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> Feeling better now. Hey Wugz welcome back!!
> 
> Angel I feel like I am in the 2ww with you lol!! pls :bfp::bfp::bfp:

Being the obsessed nut that I am, 
:headspin: I found that some women have a second lh surge. Usually an egg is released in the first, but NOT always. It is technically POSSIBLE to get pregnant just before af is due...

I get how you feel! I would be thinking, what if I had a lt period, cuz an egg just got fertilized? Ib ?

What if, what if, what if.... :rofl:

Arrgghh! So frustrating! I just want to know where I am in my cycle! I know I'm cd 32, but AM I 11dpo?
Idk! Maybe I'm 3 days past! Maybe my body still didn't o ! :brat:

Maybe all this obsessing is stressing my ovary out,lol


----------



## Angel wings13

I don't like these cramps I keep getting off and on.
Normally before af I get cramps (bad ones) 1-2 days before. I've been crampy for like 6 days! But it comes and goes! And they vary! Some are identical to pms cramps, some are like o pain, also pinching and pu lling...

:brat:

I have my digital test still. I THINK I'm going to use it tomorrow. @12dpo. The only reason I've held out so long is because I had other tests, and I hate seeing "not pregnant" even more than
" :bfn: "
I mean there's nothing to interpret, you'd think that would be better, but I actually get angry at the digital test. Truly PO'd!


----------



## Angel wings13

2ndtry04 said:


> we are all in 2ww with angel :)

That's sweet, and by the looks of your chart, you almost look like you nay have had ib? Are any of you peeing on sticks of any kind? I'm beginning to feel like head nut. I'm even what if'ing other peoples stuff! :dohh:


----------



## Angel wings13

I should add that if the pinching and pulling are from a little sticky bean, then I do not hate them, but embrace them!


----------



## Nazz4

I know how you feel, and FF still won't tell me when I O'd and my AF is almost due!! I don't get how you can get pregnant right before your period bc would your LP be too short to do implantation or any of that since implantation takes 6-12 days??


----------



## Nazz4

Also I know what you mean by the pinching/pulling, I've been having that in my right side a few times today (But I think I O'd from the left:shrug:). A few days ago I had bad cramps, worse than my usual AF ones, and also when I would stretch if I was laying down I would get this weird vibration or fluttering or something in my lower abdomen/uterus whatever. Last night I had to go pee like every half hour, but now my peeing is back to normal whatever that means. It keeps going back and forth between frequent and normal... and last night I was nauseous, but it might have had something to do with me staying up so late doing homework, even though I never get nauseous. I think I've had every symptom in the book now (even metallic taste) except for sore boobs. Which is odd because by now I should have sore boobs before AF and I would think being pregnant would make them like double sore or something! Right?! I need to go buy a few sticks lol...


----------



## AnakeRose

2ndtry04 said:


> we are all in 2ww with angel :)

I'm not yet, I'm 1-2 weeks behind you guys :) I'm only on CD8. Wish my OPK's would show up!


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> I know how you feel, and FF still won't tell me when I O'd and my AF is almost due!! I don't get how you can get pregnant right before your period bc would your LP be too short to do implantation or any of that since implantation takes 6-12 days??

I just read this study - I wondered the same thing.

It said out of ( I think) 75 women, who had blood and us scan done daily for whole cycle, Every one of them had 2 LH surges. 50 of them produced an egg on one surge, not the other. Usually the first surge. 13 produced 2 eggs and 5 had 3 surges, but only eggs from 1 or 2 of them. 7 produced no egg.

Apparently, the "luteal phase" WILL begin on the first surge, egg or not.

On the second surge, an egg release is very un likely, unless the first surge didn't produce one.

When I get home I'll try to find the article and link it. Might still be in my history. It was very interesting. It's relatively new, and they are going to expand on those findings and do more studies. They are theorizing that a lot of couples with "unexplained infertility" may just be giving up when af is due...

They called the surges "ovulation waves"

There was a woman who had once a month conjugal visits with her husband. She dtd one day before her period started. Even had a period. 2 wks later she had pregnancy symptoms, took a test for the hell of it, :bfp: ! Doc confirmed conception with a dating us scan. Just one if those things!

It is rare though. Just goes to show, dtd every other day (at least during o week) or every 3 days even after supposed "o".

Also, on POAS.com they explain that ALL charting techniques have a margin of error +/- 3days! So don't fret if your temp dipped at a weird time. 

Also on FF, it mentions that "triphasic" charts (showing a 2nd thermal shift, "assumed" to be from imp, but apparently not 100% confirmed) are 127% more likely to result in pregnancy.

My chart is tri-phasic this cycle, with a dip 5dpo - yet if that was really implantation, I would "most likely" get a bfp by now, but not always. Also, after my dip, my temp went up, and has stayed above my cover line, although barely on some days. Saturday my temp SOARED to 98.7! This has made me doubt my thanksgiving "o"...
Though it IS possible to o twice...

It's also known that women with a recent m/c are usually "extra fertile". With my long cycles since, I'm thinking I am surging twice...

Are 2 eggs coming out? Doubt it, but it's a nice thought :D

Sorry for the novella, just wanted to share what I've learned. When I get to my lap top I will link the interesting stuff. Or just google things like "what causes a 2nd lh surge" or "is it possible to ovulate just before af" etc....

:dust: for all!


----------



## AnakeRose

That's great! I'd love to read that article if you can find it :D

Now I REALLY want my OPK's to show up!


----------



## WannaBeAMum89

ye sounds quite intresting, id probably also read that article, rooting for you Angel wings13 :thumbup: hope you get your BFP. this 2ww seems to be going so slow for me feel like its been forever and im only 4dpo lol, think i have most definatly lost my marbles :wacko: x


----------



## Angel wings13

WannaBeAMum89 said:


> ye sounds quite intresting, id probably also read that article, rooting for you Angel wings13 :thumbup: hope you get your BFP. this 2ww seems to be going so slow for me feel like its been forever and im only 4dpo lol, think i have most definatly lost my marbles :wacko: x

Well, we thoroughly search all members for any remaining marbles before entrance to The Nut Hut.


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> WannaBeAMum89 said:
> 
> 
> ye sounds quite intresting, id probably also read that article, rooting for you Angel wings13 :thumbup: hope you get your BFP. this 2ww seems to be going so slow for me feel like its been forever and im only 4dpo lol, think i have most definatly lost my marbles :wacko: x
> 
> Well, we thoroughly search all members for any remaining marbles before entrance to The Nut Hut.Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Angel wings13

I'm having all types of baby dreams...

My fiance, cuz of my pos opks, believes I o'd this past friday...

Either way, we are covered 
:happydance:

Dtd day before and of/after thanksgiving "o"

Dtd friday evening, and sunday.

Sorry for the in depth look to my :sex: life... :headspin:

At this point, whatever!

The more we care, the more we share, lol... The nuttier we can be! 

Quick vote...

Should I use my digital test tomorrow at 12dpo ...

Or just keep using opks til I get a neg?


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> I'm having all types of baby dreams...
> 
> My fiance, cuz of my pos opks, believes I o'd this past friday...
> 
> Either way, we are covered
> :happydance:
> 
> Dtd day before and of/after thanksgiving "o"
> 
> Dtd friday evening, and sunday.
> 
> Sorry for the in depth look to my :sex: life... :headspin:
> 
> At this point, whatever!
> 
> The more we care, the more we share, lol... The nuttier we can be!
> 
> Quick vote...
> 
> Should I use my digital test tomorrow at 12dpo ...
> 
> Or just keep using opks til I get a neg?

Agreed! I don't have a lot of people I can talk to about this so I'm glad I found you ladies :D


----------



## WannaBeAMum89

Angel wings13 said:


> WannaBeAMum89 said:
> 
> 
> ye sounds quite intresting, id probably also read that article, rooting for you Angel wings13 :thumbup: hope you get your BFP. this 2ww seems to be going so slow for me feel like its been forever and im only 4dpo lol, think i have most definatly lost my marbles :wacko: x
> 
> Well, we thoroughly search all members for any remaining marbles before entrance to The Nut Hut.Click to expand...

 haha love it :rofl: iv never actually tried opks? would you recommend using them? we just :sex: on average 4/5 times a week anyways :blush: x


----------



## Wugz22

So last month I had literally zero CM leading up to O and I was pretty much PRAYING for something watery or even the holy grail of EWCM, and got zilch! Now, I'm only CD 9 (and typically don't O till CD 17) and watery CM is like pouring out of me! Is it normal to have fertile CM this far before O??


----------



## AnakeRose

Wugz22 said:


> So last month I had literally zero CM leading up to O and I was pretty much PRAYING for something watery or even the holy grail of EWCM, and got zilch! Now, I'm only CD 9 (and typically don't O till CD 17) and watery CM is like pouring out of me! Is it normal to have fertile CM this far before O??

Yep, you can ovulate at any point of your cycle before AF shows up. In this situation I'd listen to your body cues instead of your temperature :) BD!


----------



## Nazz4

Angel wings13 said:


> I'm having all types of baby dreams...
> 
> My fiance, cuz of my pos opks, believes I o'd this past friday...
> 
> Either way, we are covered
> :happydance:
> 
> Dtd day before and of/after thanksgiving "o"
> 
> Dtd friday evening, and sunday.
> 
> Sorry for the in depth look to my :sex: life... :headspin:
> 
> At this point, whatever!
> 
> The more we care, the more we share, lol... The nuttier we can be!
> 
> Quick vote...
> 
> Should I use my digital test tomorrow at 12dpo ...
> 
> Or just keep using opks til I get a neg?

I've been having crazy baby dreams too! This is how you know I'm crazy--- My OH and I went to a psychic once, a long time ago, and she told us we were going to have 1 pregnancy but 2 boys (aka twins). Anyways I know psychics are whatever, but I had a dream a few nights ago that I was out of town with my family and I video chatted with OH's mom and she had twin boys (not identical though) sitting with her... They were probably around 2 years old and she was asking them what their favorite word to say was lol I don't remember what the first one said, but the second one said "triangle"! And I remember thinking in my head in my dream "They are so beautiful". It was the cutest thing ever I woke up crying! OH said that he thinks one of the boys I saw was probably his sisters kid, maybe he's right, but to me they looked the exact same age.:shrug: Anyways, maybe it's all psychological from the psychic telling us that, but either way I'm officially NUTS!!!:yipee: I'm about to go out and buy preg tests, I think I'm going to take one in the morning... According to FF I'm either 9, 10, or 11 dpo tomorrow.


----------



## Nazz4

p.s. think it's too early to test? Should I hold off? Tomorrow my period will be due in 5 or 6 days...


----------



## Angel wings13

here is some info - but not what I am looking for... I'm determined and WILL find it - this merely mentions it:

"Ten per cent of the women studied released two eggs in the same month. And all the women examined by researchers at the University of Saskatchewan in Saskatoon, Canada showed at least two waves of maturing eggs in their ovaries in the same month"
On a personal note, this happened to ME recently, which is why I researched it and found this out. I took very long to ovulate, and my monitor was showing NO estrogen or LH surges day after day. But, I could tell from other signs (EWCM, libido, cramps, moods, acne, ie signs of surging estrogen) that I WAS building toward ovulation - and my fertility acupuncturist confirmed this from my pulses.
Finally, one day I went to her and said I think I just need help popping this out, which she confirmed from my pulses, she put in the needles and immediately my right ovary started pinging away, like rapid fire fluttery cramps. She read my pulse and said yep you just ovulated. When i got home, a couple hours later, I got my teltale, never-fail sign of ovulation which is a thin bright red streak/line of blood in my cervical mucus.
Next day I woke up and was v confused b/c now suddenly I felt an impending OV on the LEFT side. I called up my acupuncturist and she said, it's a v small chance but come in just in case, and sure enough, my pulses showed I had another egg waiting to release on the opposite side. She did her needles, and immediately PING my left ovary started firing; two hours later - yep, red streak. Double ovulation! ALthough, since theywere almost within 24 hours of eachother, that might be considered "single ovulation, two eggs".
If I had conceived on that cycle (we didn't) it would have been twins who were a day apart in gestational age (assuming they had implanted at same time). And if I'd been messing around on my hubby, I could have been one of those news stories you hear about where a woman has twins from two different fathers! 
PS - My fertility doctor insisted it's highly unlikely but I just knew it had happened to me so I researched it online and got the above study, and also the following:
https://pregnancy.lovetoknow.com/wiki/Can_You_Ovulate_Twice_in_One_Cycle
...It used to be that twins were either fraternal or identical. However, with more advances in genetic testing, scientists are learning that there are perhaps more possibilities for twinning (and, therefore, ovulating twice in one cycle) than meets the eye. 
Fraternal Twins of Different Gestational Ages?

In general, fraternal twins are the result of two eggs released within the same 24 hour period and then fertilized by two different sperm. However, in superfetation, a mother releases one egg, gets pregnant, and then releases another egg in a different cycle--her cycle not stopping during pregnancy the beginning of pregnancy. If both eggs are fertilized, this results in twins that have different gestational ages. It has been reported to have occurred, but is extremely rare.


----------



## Angel wings13

Ah, here's one of them!!!!

https://www.newscientist.com/article/dn3927-women-can-ovulate-more-than-once-a-month.html

The long post I made about an hour ago, I was condensing info from several sources, but quite a bit from this link! Very interesting!


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> Wugz22 said:
> 
> 
> So last month I had literally zero CM leading up to O and I was pretty much PRAYING for something watery or even the holy grail of EWCM, and got zilch! Now, I'm only CD 9 (and typically don't O till CD 17) and watery CM is like pouring out of me! Is it normal to have fertile CM this far before O??
> 
> Yep, you can ovulate at any point of your cycle before AF shows up. In this situation I'd listen to your body cues instead of your temperature :) BD!Click to expand...

SOOOOO true!!!!:kiss:

:flower:

So rest up :sleep:
so you have energy for :sex:
:thumbup:

And....(sing song voice) don;t forget our mission! 

"Just say NO to AF! " :af:


----------



## confetti83

Oh my that is interesting! I love twins but I am sooo scared of getting preg and having more than 2. So many risks for babies and mothers. Last cycle my temp was weird it got down and up down the day after nd than it rose normally hmmmmmm.


----------



## Angel wings13

So sorry for the non-stop updates,lol....

Out of curiosity (again), I took an OPK after work, my pee was VERY diluted, practically clear, and STILL positive!!!

HPT: :bfn: :shrug:

:brat: I'm losing it big time. I just keep running in my mind the anecdotal stories of women that had a week of positive OPKs THEN FINALLY a REAL :bfp: !!! SO hoping that is me!!!

My body has so many "issues" who knows???

I have been trying to find out the sensitivity of target brand OPKs - the one in the tubes- because if their sensitivity threshold is a low MIU, then that means they will, by nature, show more positives - unlike HPT's, typically speaking you want an opk to have a HIGH threshold before a pos.... for example, if the test gives a positive around 10-20 MIU/ml, you will get more positives for o'ing. The ones that turn positive at 100 are actually "better" , because if THEY are positive, they can be counted on for being able to pick up your surge about 12 - 24 hours before a released egg.... and also the more LH, the more likely the egg will ACTUALLY RELEASE. Sometimes we gear up for O, but then our ovary "stalls". Therefore, you can keep getting pos OPKs, cause LH is just a FLARING! BUT once the egg IS released, the OPK should start going negative....

So....can't help but wonder if my non stop positive (since Saturday, with Sunday darker, and today even darker) DOES mean I'm preggers....

According to FF, and my last cycle, my luteal phase is like 19 days... I figured FF would still want me to test at 14 or 15 DPO...but nope. My "countdown" starts in 2 days, but my target test date is supposedly like a week away!!! Does a long luteal phase mean that I may be a slow riser? As in HCG?? If you look up charts for "normal" hcg levels in the first month of pregnancy, it's pretty broad!!!! I saw it was possible to be 3 weeks pregnant and have an hcg of like 29!! That's the low end, obviously, but I believe the high end of normal for the same length of pregnancy was like 1000!!!


----------



## Nazz4

Just went to walmart and bought some FRER's and Reese's :xmas13:... I could tell the guy checking me out was trying so hard not to laugh at me! Then when I went home, OH was outside smoking, we went in, I told him our place smells like shit and I kept asking him if he smells it and what is it... All he said was, "I don't smell anything, and you don't need that test." Haha ohh boy, if I'm not pregnant OH is in for an ugly AF!!!


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> Just went to walmart and bought some FRER's and Reese's :xmas13:... I could tell the guy checking me out was trying so hard not to laugh at me! Then when I went home, OH was outside smoking, we went in, I told him our place smells like shit and I kept asking him if he smells it and what is it... All he said was, "I don't smell anything, and you don't need that test." Haha ohh boy, if I'm not pregnant OH is in for an ugly AF!!!

:rofl:

I am right with you!!! Between the tears, the minor spats....and an apparent need to stuff my face in the evening, I want to lean towards pregnancy....

I don't EVER have PMS symptoms (except SOMETIMES bloating) more than 2 days before AF!!!

I've been so weir for awhile now....

I read that the increased progesterone from the corpus luteum can mimic pg symptoms, and progesterone is ALSO responsible for pg symptoms! So I know there is literally NO POINT to symptom spot, since they are the same, but I can't help it when I don't PMS this long!!!

I want a :bfp: that is sticky so I can have my August :baby:


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> Just went to walmart and bought some FRER's and Reese's :xmas13:... I could tell the guy checking me out was trying so hard not to laugh at me! Then when I went home, OH was outside smoking, we went in, I told him our place smells like shit and I kept asking him if he smells it and what is it... All he said was, "I don't smell anything, and you don't need that test." Haha ohh boy, if I'm not pregnant OH is in for an ugly AF!!!

You know what's funny? I had that same thing happen to me yesterday morning when driving. I actually stopped, got out and checked my shoes and the floor mats of my car to see whether there was any poop on them and nothing. I could have sworn that there was poop! I'm only on CD8, but I've been having some weird stuff going on. I took an HPT on CD5 and it was negative so I don't know whats going on!!


----------



## Angel wings13

Omg, I just felt a weird "flutter"! Yes, I realize my psycho butt is now posting like this is a twitter account,lol.

Probably gas :haha:


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> Omg, I just felt a weird "flutter"! Yes, I realize my psycho butt is now posting like this is a twitter account,lol.
> 
> Probably gas :haha:

LOL post away girl. We're here to try to keep you sane!!


----------



## Nazz4

The only AF symptoms I ever get is sore boobs, usually about a week or week and half before AF (which my boobs are not sore at all now... very weird) and the day before I'll have a little bit of cramping.

I'm also still wondering if I'm preg from my last cycle. I took a clearblue digital I had left over from a while ago supposedly a few days before AF and it was negative, then AF came the next day (2 days early) was very light and only lasted 3 days... I haven't taken another test because I hate seeing the BFN. 

Anyways I've had every symptom I think possible now except for sore boobs. Idk why my boobs are not sore though bc I thought if I get sore boobs every month from AF then preg would make them 5x more sore. I keep grabbing them like "why aren't you sore???" But I've even had the metallic taste in my mouth a few days ago that some people talk about. Crazy. If I'm not pregnant I'm going to be pretty surprised and let down. :wacko:


----------



## jodcay

Hi ladies.

Aaaarrrrggggghhhhh!

That is all.


----------



## Nazz4

Angel wings13 said:


> Omg, I just felt a weird "flutter"! Yes, I realize my psycho butt is now posting like this is a twitter account,lol.
> 
> Probably gas :haha:

A few days ago when I would lay down and stretch, I would get a weird flutter or vibration type feeling down there. Only that day though and only when I stretched. Today when I stretch I get the pinch/pull cramps which are more annoying to me, but hey if that means I got a sticky bean in there then cramp away!


----------



## AnakeRose

jodcay said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> Aaaarrrrggggghhhhh!
> 
> That is all.

Pull up a chair girl! The ladies here are awesome :thumbup:


----------



## jodcay

Thanks! Just frustrated - bored of TTC. Blah blah - the usual. Sounds like someone might have something awesome going on though!


----------



## Nazz4

Anake have you thought that maybe your HCG levels are just so low that you cant test pos yet? How long is your LP? And what test did you use?


----------



## Angel wings13

jodcay said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> Aaaarrrrggggghhhhh!
> 
> That is all.

'nuff said! Lol


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> Omg, I just felt a weird "flutter"! Yes, I realize my psycho butt is now posting like this is a twitter account,lol.
> 
> Probably gas :haha:
> 
> LOL post away girl. We're here to try to keep you sane!!Click to expand...

Well bless your hearts,lol...

I would need a group to keep me from coming totally un-hinged!


----------



## Angel wings13

Jokes aside, the "flutter" was very weird. Very low, like just above pubic bone. I know that IF I am pregnant, I'd still be at least a couple months from movement... But I've heard other "flutter" stories...

I wonder how many AREN'T posting, due to knowing they aren't pregnant, compared to us goons posting every tiny thing! 

Btw, I always fall asleep on my left side, and once asleep roll to my back (know this cuz OH told me)...now by morning it's a crap shoot - fitful dreams,etc, cause me to move around.

So don't be surprised if tomorrow I think it's a symptom just because I fall asleep on my right side tonight,lol! :haha:


----------



## Angel wings13

Oh, and I lost my first 2 ov sticks ! I think I set them down yesterday after the pic and my kitten got them! I have both of todays, which are both positive...but I wanted all of them! Just in case I get a :bfp:, I would have a little stick story line!


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> Anake have you thought that maybe your HCG levels are just so low that you cant test pos yet? How long is your LP? And what test did you use?

I had my period so that's why I'm really confused. It was heavy for 2 days and then spotted for 5. If I'm pregnant that would be awesome, but I'd be worried about it. I took and HPT 4 days ago just for the heck of it and it was negative so I dunno :shrug: I just used a cheapie HPT test.


----------



## Nazz4

AnakeRose said:


> Nazz4 said:
> 
> 
> Anake have you thought that maybe your HCG levels are just so low that you cant test pos yet? How long is your LP? And what test did you use?
> 
> I had my period so that's why I'm really confused. It was heavy for 2 days and then spotted for 5. If I'm pregnant that would be awesome, but I'd be worried about it. I took and HPT 4 days ago just for the heck of it and it was negative so I dunno :shrug:Click to expand...

Well idk some people still get their periods when they are pregnant, I know a girl who had hers for 3 months of pregnancy and then didn't have one the 4th month, she didn't even test because she was still having them so she did not know she was pregnant until 4 months. Also some people just don't get positive HPTs... I'm sure you've heard all those stories and yeah it's rare but it happens.


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> Oh, and I lost my first 2 ov sticks ! I think I set them down yesterday after the pic and my kitten got them! I have both of todays, which are both positive...but I wanted all of them! Just in case I get a :bfp:, I would have a little stick story line!

Let's just hope she doesn't pull them out of their hiding spot and starts playing with them when you have company over....


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazz4 said:
> 
> 
> Anake have you thought that maybe your HCG levels are just so low that you cant test pos yet? How long is your LP? And what test did you use?
> 
> I had my period so that's why I'm really confused. It was heavy for 2 days and then spotted for 5. If I'm pregnant that would be awesome, but I'd be worried about it. I took and HPT 4 days ago just for the heck of it and it was negative so I dunno :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Well idk some people still get their periods when they are pregnant, I know a girl who had hers for 3 months of pregnancy and then didn't have one the 4th month, she didn't even test because she was still having them so she did not know she was pregnant until 4 months. Also some people just don't get positive HPTs... I'm sure you've heard all those stories and yeah it's rare but it happens.Click to expand...

Yeah. My temps are all over the place though. Wouldn't they be consistently high if I was pregnant?


----------



## Nazz4

Hell if I know, I've never temped before this month, and mine are also all over the place.


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> Hell if I know, I've never temped before this month, and mine are also all over the place.

Yeah I'm in the same boat. This is only my second month temping. Last month I had a 29 day cycle, O'd on CD19 and had a 10 day LP.


----------



## TexasMomma

Angel Wings- yeah youre right, i may either get some opks or try try try to wait it out!! i think i should be able to test by Dec17 since my lmp was Nov 17, right? ahhhh this is frustrating! i just want to be pregnant again!!! i should be 6 months along right now!!! :(


----------



## confetti83

Just woke up. btw my last post here was like at 3am here lol. But I could not sleep well and thought of you ladies.

Soooo temped as usual and waiting for some hint of ov. Since taking agnus castus my temps pre ov are already diff like more stable. have a nice day ladies!xx


----------



## TexasMomma

ohhh i can never sleep at night, only think about wanting to be pregnant again :\ but really i just wish i still was. better try to go to sleep as it takes for ever. goodnight ladies


----------



## 2ndtry04

CD 6 today but obsessing with all of you lol

AF finally gone away, and now I can start obsessing over cm, cp, temp etc.......


----------



## Nazz4

So this morning I had a dream that I POAS and it was positive, and then I cutely ran into the bedroom and jumped OH and said "guess what?" and then shoved the test in his face. I woke up and I was like well that must be a good omen right? So I POAS and BFN!!! FML!!! I knew I shouldn't have tested so early :cry: so I'm not testing again unless :witch: doesn't show her face like the 9th or 10th.


----------



## gabbygabz

I've been stalking this thread and highly amused for a few days now and finally thought I'd chime in when I realized this is the place for me. This is only my 2nd month really TTC rather than NTNP and I know I've gone a little bonkers when I realize that I've basically been trying to science my DH into not whining about how much sex I suggest we have. He wants a :baby: as much if not more than I do but he's a little older than I am (38 to my 31) and the poor dear is tired! :haha: I'm a lawyer so maybe the arguing comes naturally but if he even hints at taking a night off, I feel like I have 1 million reasons ready for why it's time to :sex:! And so so many of the great reasons have come from reading these boards! I even resorted last night to telling him that if he complied, I'd give him tonight off!

Here's hoping O happens today as suspected and I can safely enter the TWW and go absolutely bananas, but at least my DH can sleep!


----------



## Angel wings13

gabbygabz said:


> I've been stalking this thread and highly amused for a few days now and finally thought I'd chime in when I realized this is the place for me. This is only my 2nd month really TTC rather than NTNP and I know I've gone a little bonkers when I realize that I've basically been trying to science my DH into not whining about how much sex I suggest we have. He wants a :baby: as much if not more than I do but he's a little older than I am (38 to my 31) and the poor dear is tired! :haha: I'm a lawyer so maybe the arguing comes naturally but if he even hints at taking a night off, I feel like I have 1 million reasons ready for why it's time to :sex:! And so so many of the great reasons have come from reading these boards! I even resorted last night to telling him that if he complied, I'd give him tonight off!
> 
> Here's hoping O happens today as suspected and I can safely enter the TWW and go absolutely bananas, but at least my DH can sleep!

Welcome! Looking at your chart, you had a nice dip, maybe today is your day!
bet you will get your spike soon!

Just keep up the bd, that's the best way. :sex:

So ladies, cd 33, with 5 positive opk's! Um....12dpo? Last night I had a something of a fit and took my last cheapie AND my digital! 

So all I had this morning was my new bff, the opk stick, those lil' guys really like me! I get to see a :bfp: with those things! It's nice!

So....hoping that using my stupid diluted pee at yesterday's 11dpo is why I didn't get a positive hpt

Ugh! This is SO annoying!


----------



## Angel wings13

TexasMomma said:


> Angel Wings- yeah youre right, i may either get some opks or try try try to wait it out!! i think i should be able to test by Dec17 since my lmp was Nov 17, right? ahhhh this is frustrating! i just want to be pregnant again!!! i should be 6 months along right now!!! :(

I definitely suggest getting the opks, I got a tube of 20 at target for $15. The hpts get expensive, and the :bfn: is irritating, even though I realize a LOT of women don't get their positive until 14dpo or even later...

But with the opk's read the instructions, some say to use fmu, some don't.


----------



## AnakeRose

Good morning ladies! How is everyone today?

My chart is starting to look like an EKG :( 
and my bbs are getting MORE sore and they have a burning like sensation...maybe I'm getting close to O. Come on OPK's GET HERE!


----------



## Nazz4

AnakeRose said:


> Good morning ladies! How is everyone today?

SHITTY!!! bfn :(


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> So this morning I had a dream that I POAS and it was positive, and then I cutely ran into the bedroom and jumped OH and said "guess what?" and then shoved the test in his face. I woke up and I was like well that must be a good omen right? So I POAS and BFN!!! FML!!! I knew I shouldn't have tested so early :cry: so I'm not testing again unless :witch: doesn't show her face like the 9th or 10th.

2 nights ago I dreamt that I was about 6 months pregnant with a girl, and she was kicking up a storm, then bounced like when they get hiccups - in the dream my fiance and I had our hands on my belly and were laughing.

One of those dreams that are so good you don't want to wake up and realize it was just a dream.

I guess wishful thinking, but I secretly would love a boy - I know my fiance would love to have a girl-
Obviously, it doesn't really matter, but I can't help but lean towards one way.... Then again I have 2 boys so a girl would be nice :)


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies! How is everyone today?
> 
> SHITTY!!! bfn :(Click to expand...

:( :hugs:


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> Nazz4 said:
> 
> 
> So this morning I had a dream that I POAS and it was positive, and then I cutely ran into the bedroom and jumped OH and said "guess what?" and then shoved the test in his face. I woke up and I was like well that must be a good omen right? So I POAS and BFN!!! FML!!! I knew I shouldn't have tested so early :cry: so I'm not testing again unless :witch: doesn't show her face like the 9th or 10th.
> 
> 2 nights ago I dreamt that I was about 6 months pregnant with a girl, and she was kicking up a storm, then bounced like when they get hiccups - in the dream my fiance and I had our hands on my belly and were laughing.
> 
> One of those dreams that are so good you don't want to wake up and realize it was just a dream.
> 
> I guess wishful thinking, but I secretly would love a boy - I know my fiance would love to have a girl-
> Obviously, it doesn't really matter, but I can't help but lean towards one way.... Then again I have 2 boys so a girl would be nice :)Click to expand...

I'm wanting a girl right now :)


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> Good morning ladies! How is everyone today?
> 
> My chart is starting to look like an EKG :(
> and my bbs are getting MORE sore and they have a burning like sensation...maybe I'm getting close to O. Come on OPK's GET HERE!

I'm just as anxious as I've been. This totally sucks!


----------



## Nazz4

Well I _think_ I'm 6 dpo, if I O'd on cd 17, but if I O'd earlier then I'm like 9 dpo... so I'm hoping it's just too early for bfp. I guess now I know I wasn't pregnant from last cycle though! Ha... I still hate testing though. I want a boy as this would be our first kid, I always wanted a boy and then a girl so she could have a protective big brother! But I want at least 3 kids... I'm starting to get discouraged though on the baby making and this is only first cycle actively trying! OH got mad at me last night and told me I only want to have sex with him to have a baby :( makes me just want to give up.


----------



## Angel wings13

So my fiance is running errands right now, so I texted him and asked him to pick up some dollar store tests, and he told me I need to detox,
:rofl: :rofl:

See, I he knew I still had that digital, plus another cheap store brand test - so I had to explain about me using them last night with diluted pee...
:dohh:

:blush:
I actually feel like a junkie who is begging their dealer "for just one more" :haha:

I responded that he couldn't just cold turkey me, and that i'm still getting round the clock positives on opks (for more than 4 days!)...

He caved! :winkwink:

I saved my fmu, :haha:

It should still be good right?


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> Well I _think_ I'm 6 dpo, if I O'd on cd 17, but if I O'd earlier then I'm like 9 dpo... so I'm hoping it's just too early for bfp. I guess now I know I wasn't pregnant from last cycle though! Ha... I still hate testing though. I want a boy as this would be our first kid, I always wanted a boy and then a girl so she could have a protective big brother! But I want at least 3 kids... I'm starting to get discouraged though on the baby making and this is only first cycle actively trying! OH got mad at me last night and told me I only want to have sex with him to have a baby :( makes me just want to give up.

:hugs:

Don't feel bad, there's even a thread on here about that...

My fiance has been wanting a baby badly for years, he's psyched I'm finally on board - even though I know he thinks I'm a little crazy and went from no to gimme a baby now!

I know it was the last mc that did it. Ten weeks in, you get attached, even though that pregnancy was an accident, I was happy...

It's like this big hole in my heart. Dang it! Water works again!!


----------



## Nazz4

Angel wings13 said:


> Nazz4 said:
> 
> 
> Well I _think_ I'm 6 dpo, if I O'd on cd 17, but if I O'd earlier then I'm like 9 dpo... so I'm hoping it's just too early for bfp. I guess now I know I wasn't pregnant from last cycle though! Ha... I still hate testing though. I want a boy as this would be our first kid, I always wanted a boy and then a girl so she could have a protective big brother! But I want at least 3 kids... I'm starting to get discouraged though on the baby making and this is only first cycle actively trying! OH got mad at me last night and told me I only want to have sex with him to have a baby :( makes me just want to give up.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Don't feel bad, there's even a thread on here about that...
> 
> My fiance has been wanting a baby badly for years, he's psyched I'm finally on board - even though I know he thinks I'm a little crazy and went from no to gimme a baby now!
> 
> I know it was the last mc that did it. Ten weeks in, you get attached, even though that pregnancy was an accident, I was happy...
> 
> It's like this big hole in my heart. Dang it! Water works again!!Click to expand...

Same thing with us, he's been wanting a baby, but I didn't want one. We had a MC a little less than a year ago (accident) and then this summer I was like 2 weeks late so we though I was pregnant (accident) even though kept getting negatives, and then I got a period... not sure if it was an MC but either way ever since the first MC he's been wanting a baby and then his sister had a baby which made him want one even more, she had hers about the time we would have been having ours. So I finally gave in this month to ttc and now I really want one and so does he, but he's being a big old poop head!


----------



## Angel wings13

I officially cannot find those other pos opks...glad I have pics so I know they are real. I've looked under couches, behind this toy chest in my living room (it's flat on top, and has all the toys my kids don't play with, but can't part with either) where the cat and kittens food dishes are, in my closet, behind the toilet, you name it! I hope the kitten didn't eat the darn things cuz he eats everything! He got into my manicure box and ate pieces of a cotton ball the other day! When I pull ed it from his mouth, some was still hanging out, I went to get it and he swallowed it! He also islike a puppy, he begs and tries to snatch ANYTHING we eat...

He find the darndest things to put in his mouth. My boys never even did this!


----------



## Angel wings13

[email protected] big old poop head!
:rofl:


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> I officially cannot find those other pos opks...glad I have pics so I know they are real. I've looked under couches, behind this toy chest in my living room (it's flat on top, and has all the toys my kids don't play with, but can't part with either) where the cat and kittens food dishes are, in my closet, behind the toilet, you name it! I hope the kitten didn't eat the darn things cuz he eats everything! He got into my manicure box and ate pieces of a cotton ball the other day! When I pull ed it from his mouth, some was still hanging out, I went to get it and he swallowed it! He also islike a puppy, he begs and tries to snatch ANYTHING we eat...
> 
> He find the darndest things to put in his mouth. My boys never even did this!

My kitty loves my emery boards! I can't keep those things in the house without her going mental when I use one.


----------



## Nazz4

I've never had a cat, but my dog loves snack on my panties. :growlmad: Most expensive snack ever.


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> I've never had a cat, but my dog loves snack on my panties. :growlmad: Most expensive snack ever.

:rofl: hopefully not when you have company! Geo used to carry socks and underwear around the house. I swear she has a stash somewhere. She's sleeping on top of the bookshelf right now.

I must be getting ready to O, did another HPT and got a BFN, so I'm most likely not pregnant from my last cycle. I just wish my body would cooperate already!!


----------



## Nazz4

Haha no, she's good when company is around, she likes to show off for company. It's when nobody is around she turns into a little devil!


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> Haha no, she's good when company is around, she likes to show off for company. It's when nobody is around she turns into a little devil!

:xmas23: sounds like my cat! 

:mail: OOOH! Canada Post is here! Hopefully my OPK's have arrived!


----------



## Nazz4

Do you usually O early on or late?


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> I officially cannot find those other pos opks...glad I have pics so I know they are real. I've looked under couches, behind this toy chest in my living room (it's flat on top, and has all the toys my kids don't play with, but can't part with either) where the cat and kittens food dishes are, in my closet, behind the toilet, you name it! I hope the kitten didn't eat the darn things cuz he eats everything! He got into my manicure box and ate pieces of a cotton ball the other day! When I pull ed it from his mouth, some was still hanging out, I went to get it and he swallowed it! He also islike a puppy, he begs and tries to snatch ANYTHING we eat...
> 
> He find the darndest things to put in his mouth. My boys never even did this!
> 
> My kitty loves my emery boards! I can't keep those things in the house without her going mental when I use one.Click to expand...

I take armour thyroid since my thyroidectomy (tried synthroid first, didn't work), and it comes from a pig and the pills stink. But for some reason, my 3 yr old cat loves the smell, lol, I would come home and find the pill bottle in the living room... It took me awhile to figure it out, I keep those on my night stand since I take them when I wake up...then one day I caught him, sniffing like crazy, knocking the bottle over!

On a side note, I found my opks , for a reason unknown to me, I set them on the journal I used before ff, and that journal is on to of my microwave...lol....should have known I was the one to blame!


----------



## confetti83

Lol I do not have a cat I have a dog so lazy that when he is walking down the corridor he stops half way for a nap :rofl:

TMI ALERT
I am only cd7 but today I had some snot like cm yellowish. Hope it is a sign that ov is near.


----------



## AnakeRose

:brat: UGH! Not here yet! According to USPS it's still in Washington. GRRRR

Guess I'm going to the dollar store to get a few to tide me over till it gets here. Probably will take another 2-3 days. It's in Redmond, WA right now and then it'll most likely go to Vancouver for sorting and then here to Kelowna (if the Coquihalla highway is decent).


----------



## Wugz22

Hey Nut Hutters! 

Paranoid that I am going to O early because of the B6, so the BDing begins tonight, despite being 7 days away from when my O usually is!

Can't hurt I guess. 

Who else is gearing up for O this week?


----------



## lsmarie143

Well....It looks like I'm back. I jumped to the First Trimester thread for a week. Turns out my period ...who has been on time for the last 2 years... was more than a week late. Go Figure! So...I'm stepping back into the Nut Hut. Hey Ladies!! Ready to get this cycle over so we can get back to :sex:

LOL!


----------



## Nazz4

BD as much as you can!

So I just googled (of course!) the spot where I've been having the pulling/pinching pain, not sure if this is the same spot for you angelwings, but apparently it's called the inguinal ligament. So this is what I found...
"The round ligament of the uterus, which is a band of tissue that supports the uterus during pregnancy, passes through the inguinal canal. When the uterus expands during pregnancy, it may put pressure on the round ligament. This could give rise to ligament pain during pregnancy."
Read more at Buzzle: https://www.buzzle.com/articles/inguinal-ligament-pain.html

I know it's bad to symptom spot this deep, but maybe I still have a glimmer of hope for this month! And you too Angelwings!


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> Lol I do not have a cat I have a dog so lazy that when he is walking down the corridor he stops half way for a nap :rofl:
> 
> TMI ALERT
> I am only cd7 but today I had some snot like cm yellowish. Hope it is a sign that ov is near.

Yes! That is a great sign! Very similar to what I had friday!
What's weird us I thought I would get a bfp on the 30th...now it appears I might have o'd around then, in which case my premonition about a bfp on our anniversary was off a bit- oh keeps saying he thinks last friday was it. He says he thinks we did it but I'm testing too early. Hmm....


----------



## AnakeRose

Wugz22 said:


> Hey Nut Hutters!
> 
> Paranoid that I am going to O early because of the B6, so the BDing begins tonight, despite being 7 days away from when my O usually is!
> 
> Can't hurt I guess.
> 
> Who else is gearing up for O this week?

Me!


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> Hey Nut Hutters!
> 
> Paranoid that I am going to O early because of the B6, so the BDing begins tonight, despite being 7 days away from when my O usually is!
> 
> Can't hurt I guess.
> 
> Who else is gearing up for O this week?

Definitely start BDing!! There is no telling when you will o, if this month doesn't work out for me, I will BD every 3rd day until my anticipated o week, then I will bd every other day.

I'm gearing up for something!!! Hopefully/fx a :bfp: but who knows??? I am on cd 33, i have had 6 positive OPKs in the course of 4 days. Got a :bfn: on the HPT though....

The cramps and stuff don't seem to mean AF - unless something has happened that caused damage since the MC - For AF, I get cramps 1, maaybe 2 days before, the day of and day after... not a week before!!

Plus I have all sorts of cramps. Pings and pangs, pulling,pinching....that weird flutter last night that lasted 7 seconds....
All these tears and crying spells are odd too - I don't think I'm "forcing" that symptom,lol. I know I didn't last month. 

I just "feel different". :shrug:

Last cycle, as I turned into a POASaholic, my fiance REPEATEDLY said "I don't think it's going to happen, I'm sorry. I think we have to just try again next month" He was obviously right, as I got my AF on 11/2... Oddly, it was a different AF for me than usual. Heavy (that part is normal for me), but very bright red...sorry TMI, usually it's very dark and even clumpy the first couple days,sorry way tmi....

I heard that was good though - bright red and little/no clots = healthy lining.

This month, OH has a positive outlook, and although he doesn't agree with my thanksgiving O, he DOES think we got that egg.... He was right last cycle, hopefully he's right this cycle....

He does have dumb luck and is good at picking up vibes....normally I am very good at picking up my body's signals, but the MC took that from me and I'm walking around in the dark.:wacko:

Sooo... here we all are, still waiting on our bfp's... How awesome if we all get BFPs for xmas???? I figure any bfp this month will be counted as a xmas bfp!

:dust: for all!

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> BD as much as you can!
> 
> So I just googled (of course!) the spot where I've been having the pulling/pinching pain, not sure if this is the same spot for you angelwings, but apparently it's called the inguinal ligament. So this is what I found...
> "The round ligament of the uterus, which is a band of tissue that supports the uterus during pregnancy, passes through the inguinal canal. When the uterus expands during pregnancy, it may put pressure on the round ligament. This could give rise to ligament pain during pregnancy."
> Read more at Buzzle: https://www.buzzle.com/articles/inguinal-ligament-pain.html
> 
> I know it's bad to symptom spot this deep, but maybe I still have a glimmer of hope for this month! And you too Angelwings!

Very interesting BTW!!

We have a whole network of TTCers to roam the net for info!! 

We should all put up a link when we find something interesting!! :thumbup:


----------



## confetti83

AnakeRose said:


> Wugz22 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Nut Hutters!
> 
> Paranoid that I am going to O early because of the B6, so the BDing begins tonight, despite being 7 days away from when my O usually is!
> 
> Can't hurt I guess.
> 
> Who else is gearing up for O this week?
> 
> Me!Click to expand...

Me too hopefully!


----------



## confetti83

lsmarie143 said:


> Well....It looks like I'm back. I jumped to the First Trimester thread for a week. Turns out my period ...who has been on time for the last 2 years... was more than a week late. Go Figure! So...I'm stepping back into the Nut Hut. Hey Ladies!! Ready to get this cycle over so we can get back to :sex:
> 
> LOL!

Welcome back


----------



## FTMommy01

Hi Ladies!!

Sorry its been awhile since Ive posted, busy week last week at work and just starting to slow down, phew! So AF was due Sunday took a HPT...BFN :cry: My periods are like clock work so its crazy that im late...today makes it two days and no sign of AF. Waiting till Friday to test again but getting a BFN two days ago makes me think its on to cycle 4 for us. Will keep you guys updated!!


----------



## Wugz22

Angel Wings, that all sounds very promising!!!! FX!

FTMommy, late is a good thing! Don't give up hope!!!

For all of us Oer's, enjoy your BD time before the insane stress and craziness of the TWW takes over our lives!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tigger1723

Wugz22 said:


> Hey Nut Hutters!
> 
> Paranoid that I am going to O early because of the B6, so the BDing begins tonight, despite being 7 days away from when my O usually is!
> 
> Can't hurt I guess.
> 
> Who else is gearing up for O this week?

Wugz!! I am. I've had negative OPKS, but I am CD11 today, but last month I either O'd on CD11 or CD13. So I am preparing for a lot of BDing. I did a lot this past weekend and am going to continue to ALL week!!! Hoping to catch an eggie. 

I apologize everyone I've been going NUTS literally on my own. I went out of town and was super busy with work. I need to read a few previous posts to get caught up. 

Angelwings I hear you are still in the running! Whooop whoop when are you testing?

When is everyone else gearing up for O???


----------



## Angel wings13

FTMommy01 said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> 
> Sorry its been awhile since Ive posted, busy week last week at work and just starting to slow down, phew! So AF was due Sunday took a HPT...BFN :cry: My periods are like clock work so its crazy that im late...today makes it two days and no sign of AF. Waiting till Friday to test again but getting a BFN two days ago makes me think its on to cycle 4 for us. Will keep you guys updated!!

I've been wondering! We are the only 2 from the other thread that haven't gotten af! Although confetti had a super light one, so idk...

Fx for everyone!

Nice to see you!

Oh and wb lisa!


----------



## AnakeRose

I'm just waiting for my crosshairs :D


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> Angel Wings, that all sounds very promising!!!! FX!
> 
> FTMommy, late is a good thing! Don't give up hope!!!
> 
> For all of us Oer's, enjoy your BD time before the insane stress and craziness of the TWW takes over our lives!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Thanks, I keep thinking it looks promising as well, but I have lost the ability to distinguish "real" and "fantasy" symptoms.... At least with the opk's I know something is happening!
Another odd symptom (sorta):
On saturday, I was sitting on my bed, leaning over to grab my water, and my cat, out of nowhere was behind me and purring very loudly. He is not a loud purrer... His purrs are so quiet that usually you feel them more than hear them. This cat never even "meowed" til he was 2! He's very smart, we even have him trained to do tricks - he will sit, give you his paw, sit up on his back legs with one arm up ( we say "nugget, up!"), lay down&roll, and if we say "gimme kiss", he'll lick us, just like a dog!
Anyways, the kitten, however, purrs VERY loud. So when I heard the purring, I assumed it was Tank. I turn around and saw nugget, and said whoa! What's with you? He then started bumping my shoulder, purred louder, so I start petting him, and he then CRAWLED INTO MY LAP. In his 3 yrs 3 mos we have had him, he has never ever done that! He proceeded to purr like crazy, and cuz he's pretty fat I had to re-situate myself so he could fit on my lap, he didn't mind, he just rested his head against me, purring like crazy!

I know that this falls into Nut Hut madness, but if you knew my cat, you'd understand. My oh barely believed me when I told him!

He said maybe nugget was using his 6th sense... Crazy, yeah I know...

How odd it was the day after the bd that my OH thinks we have conceived on... Man, if I catch a bfp before af, I sure do have a lot of stories! 

But , to be safe, we're bd'ing every other day as long as that opk is positive! I also had a big temp spike that day...so maybe I just caught a second LH surge... But I'm still positive on opk! I swear I used to be sane! :wacko:


----------



## Angel wings13

Tigger! Welcome back! I've been testing lol! These pos opks are confusing me! Neg on hpt, very pos opk, a couple were a lot darker than the control line! 

:sex: and :dust:


----------



## Wugz22

Angel wings I've heard lots of family and friend stories about a pet being overly affectionate during pregnancy! I'd call that a really promising sign!!!:dust:


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> Wugz22 said:
> 
> 
> Angel Wings, that all sounds very promising!!!! FX!
> 
> FTMommy, late is a good thing! Don't give up hope!!!
> 
> For all of us Oer's, enjoy your BD time before the insane stress and craziness of the TWW takes over our lives!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Thanks, I keep thinking it looks promising as well, but I have lost the ability to distinguish "real" and "fantasy" symptoms.... At least with the opk's I know something is happening!
> Another odd symptom (sorta):
> On saturday, I was sitting on my bed, leaning over to grab my water, and my cat, out of nowhere was behind me and purring very loudly. He is not a loud purrer... His purrs are so quiet that usually you feel them more than hear them. This cat never even "meowed" til he was 2! He's very smart, we even have him trained to do tricks - he will sit, give you his paw, sit up on his back legs with one arm up ( we say "nugget, up!"), lay down&roll, and if we say "gimme kiss", he'll lick us, just like a dog!
> Anyways, the kitten, however, purrs VERY loud. So when I heard the purring, I assumed it was Tank. I turn around and saw nugget, and said whoa! What's with you? He then started bumping my shoulder, purred louder, so I start petting him, and he then CRAWLED INTO MY LAP. In his 3 yrs 3 mos we have had him, he has never ever done that! He proceeded to purr like crazy, and cuz he's pretty fat I had to re-situate myself so he could fit on my lap, he didn't mind, he just rested his head against me, purring like crazy!
> 
> I know that this falls into Nut Hut&#8482; madness, but if you knew my cat, you'd understand. My oh barely believed me when I told him!
> 
> He said maybe nugget was using his 6th sense... Crazy, yeah I know...
> 
> How odd it was the day after the bd that my OH thinks we have conceived on... Man, if I catch a bfp before af, I sure do have a lot of stories!
> 
> But , to be safe, we're bd'ing every other day as long as that opk is positive! I also had a big temp spike that day...so maybe I just caught a second LH surge... But I'm still positive on opk! I swear I used to be sane! :wacko:Click to expand...

LOL maybe he senses you're fertile. I think pheromones work the same across all the species. Might be a good sign :D

Mine just wants to cuddle when I'm talking on the phone LOL


----------



## Wugz22

Tigger I'm CD 10 and am looking forward to a nice, big spike this weekend or early next week!

Weird question, but I guess there are no weird questions on here... Last month my period was seriously like 8 days long. I started taking maca root and now the B6 and my period was super heavy on day 1 and then extremely light for 2 more days and then gone. Having a shorter period wouldn't have any effect on O, right? Like it wouldn't come sooner just because my period was only 3 days instead of 7-8?


----------



## AnakeRose

Wugz22 said:


> Tigger I'm CD 10 and am looking forward to a nice, big spike this weekend or early next week!
> 
> Weird question, but I guess there are no weird questions on here... Last month my period was seriously like 8 days long. I started taking maca root and now the B6 and my period was super heavy on day 1 and then extremely light for 2 more days and then gone. Having a shorter period wouldn't have any effect on O, right? Like it wouldn't come sooner just because my period was only 3 days instead of 7-8?

Not sure, I was going to start the B6 today, but I forgot my wallet at home so I had to leave everything. My period was really heavy for about a day and then light-ish for a day and then I spotted for 3-4 days. A couple of my friends told me to take an HPT because that's what happened to them and nothing. My chart is starting to look like an EKG lol.


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz - your period shouldn't effect your ovulation. The supplements will hopefully regulate your cycle though. Of course it never hurts to :sex: just in case ! 

I want to know if having a long luteal phase effects anything. Would that mean I have to wait longer to test (lol! I can't "wait" to test either way ), I mean test positive. Like my uterine functions are in slow mo?

I did just read a story where this lady , after ovulation, tested pos on opks for 7 days before getting her bfp! I really hope that happens for me!

Rose, you'll have to let us know how your opks work for you!


----------



## AnakeRose

Yep I will (when I get them!!). Going back to the store tonight to get my B6.


----------



## Nazz4

What does b6 do? Are you guys taking any other drugs like prenatals and junk?


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> What does b6 do? Are you guys taking any other drugs like prenatals and junk?

I take a pre-natal and also one baby aspirin. The baby aspirin helps thin the blood, I think once you confirm pregnancy you are supposed to stop unless you have a clotting disorder. 

I noticed a difference in my AF right away. Also, with my m/c, I had a sub-chorionic hemmorhage, meaning my membrane tore a bit from the uterine wall. Apparently it's pretty common and rarely leads to m/c. The blood from the tear caused a clot in my uterus - making the membrane tear more as the sac grew... most people, the body absorbs the blood, and the membrane will heal. Since mine clotted up, I figured the baby aspirin thing was a good way to go. It's listed along with grapefruit juice and soy as being helpful for fertility - I think just because it keeps the uterine wall stronger - no effect on ovulation or anything.

Ok, so I took a pic of yesterdays opk, which is the one that was MUCH darker than the control - in the pic it's the top line, and now that it is dry, it's lightened up a bit, but still clearly darker. I also took a couple snapshots with my phone of my dollar store pg test, that I took tonight, not with FMU. I also have a pic from yesterday's hpt..... There is a dark blue line (control) on the left, and on the far right a medium blue line that is part of the "wick", in the middle (test line), I swear I see blue...even in the photo...

Um, how do I upload a pic??


----------



## Angel wings13

https://s1325.beta.photobucket.com/user/Stick_Pics/library/?


----------



## Angel wings13

I know I'm most likely imagining that ever so faint (due to it not existing :p)
pink line....and the blue one.....

BUT I KNOW that OPK is more than positive!!! I am either 12dpo or 4dpo.....

so if no AF by next week or no bfp, I will be pulling my hair out!!! I'm SO sick of moving back my TWW! It's now like the 3 ww, and soon it will 4ww!! A lot of you will probably be just getting ready to test AGAIN around the time I get a bfp or af!


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> What does b6 do? Are you guys taking any other drugs like prenatals and junk?

Yep I've been taking prenatals since July along with calcium, fish oil, Vit D (it's a northern thing), and just started B6 (apparently it's supposed to lengthen your LP to help an egg implant, but I've also been told it helps with weight loss too).


----------



## B Michaelson

So it looks like I'm probably going to take this job, which is good for my career, but not so good for TTC. DH and I think we might need to take this cycle off to see what happens. Might not have news until after Dec 17 which is after my O date. Pretty bummed about this but it's just a month, or a few months. Sigh. 

Hopefully this all goes by quickly and things settle. Life is good but it's chaotic. In the last few months we got married, moved into a new house we built, started TTC and now new job. Don't get me wrong, I'm not complaining, just all these changes so quickly are giving me vertigo lol.


----------



## Nazz4

Angel wings13 said:


> https://s1325.beta.photobucket.com/user/Stick_Pics/library/?

I see the blue one faintly, but not the pink one. Blue ones get evap btw, I never use them.

I take a prenatal, fish oil, vitamin c, and also juiceplus pills bc I don't eat fruits or veggis. I have b complex pills but I never take them bc they make me throw up.


----------



## confetti83

Angel wings13 said:


> Nazz4 said:
> 
> 
> What does b6 do? Are you guys taking any other drugs like prenatals and junk?
> 
> I take a pre-natal and also one baby aspirin. The baby aspirin helps thin the blood, I think once you confirm pregnancy you are supposed to stop unless you have a clotting disorder.
> 
> I noticed a difference in my AF right away. Also, with my m/c, I had a sub-chorionic hemmorhage, meaning my membrane tore a bit from the uterine wall. Apparently it's pretty common and rarely leads to m/c. The blood from the tear caused a clot in my uterus - making the membrane tear more as the sac grew... most people, the body absorbs the blood, and the membrane will heal. Since mine clotted up, I figured the baby aspirin thing was a good way to go. It's listed along with grapefruit juice and soy as being helpful for fertility - I think just because it keeps the uterine wall stronger - no effect on ovulation or anything.
> 
> Ok, so I took a pic of yesterdays opk, which is the one that was MUCH darker than the control - in the pic it's the top line, and now that it is dry, it's lightened up a bit, but still clearly darker. I also took a couple snapshots with my phone of my dollar store pg test, that I took tonight, not with FMU. I also have a pic from yesterday's hpt..... There is a dark blue line (control) on the left, and on the far right a medium blue line that is part of the "wick", in the middle (test line), I swear I see blue...even in the photo...
> 
> Um, how do I upload a pic??Click to expand...

 I see the second blue line. But I do not like blue dye tests.
:dust:


----------



## confetti83

B Michaelson said:


> So it looks like I'm probably going to take this job, which is good for my career, but not so good for TTC. DH and I think we might need to take this cycle off to see what happens. Might not have news until after Dec 17 which is after my O date. Pretty bummed about this but it's just a month, or a few months. Sigh.
> 
> Hopefully this all goes by quickly and things settle. Life is good but it's chaotic. In the last few months we got married, moved into a new house we built, started TTC and now new job. Don't get me wrong, I'm not complaining, just all these changes so quickly are giving me vertigo lol.

Good luck and hope you will settle soon in your new routine. Xxxx


----------



## confetti83

Sooo still waiting for ovulation. Count me in the ov waiting list ladies! Hb injured his leg yest playing a football game for charity grrr. Still will trt to bd but on top for me:blush: is not very ideal for baby making.


----------



## Angel wings13

I don't care for blue line tests myself...but I had both...

I'm pretty sure I'm testing too early, but I'm incapable of even skipping one day of testing. Lol. I'm going to continue poas till something happens that for sure! Cd 34 when I wake up...either 13 or 5 dpo. Ugh!

Bmike, sorry things are hectic! Maybe the month you take off and get a new job will be your month! Although, I know you probably have mixed emotions about that...

We're here for you :)
:hugs:


----------



## 2ndtry04

CD7.....and O is expected around CD13-15.....I have to wait whole one week!!! i don't know what is more boring....2ww or waiting to O! we'll it's BD time!


----------



## confetti83

Brrrrr freezing. Managed to bd although husbands leg hurts. Flew like a jet to lie down a bit to help the swimmers. That was quite an akward moment. My dh just looked at me like woooot?! but in baby making mode everything can happen. By the way it is freezing cause I have to wait 10 mins more to get up and I cant get my cozy blanket and I am ashamed to ask my dh cause he would think I am going mad.


----------



## Wugz22

2ndtry04 said:


> CD7.....and O is expected around CD13-15.....I have to wait whole one week!!! i don't know what is more boring....2ww or waiting to O! we'll it's BD time!

I was thinking the same thing! I think waiting for O is worse because part of me is always terrified that I just won't O, totally irrational I know! 

I'm thinking I'll O next Tuesday... More like praying I'll O next Tuesday since DH is going away on business that night until Thursday night! It would be my luck to O on Wednesday and miss the eggie.... I told him we are going to be BD the minute before he leaves and BD the minute he gets back! He's fine with that:blush:


----------



## confetti83

Wugz22 said:


> 2ndtry04 said:
> 
> 
> CD7.....and O is expected around CD13-15.....I have to wait whole one week!!! i don't know what is more boring....2ww or waiting to O! we'll it's BD time!
> 
> I was thinking the same thing! I think waiting for O is worse because part of me is always terrified that I just won't O, totally irrational I know!
> 
> I'm thinking I'll O next Tuesday... More like praying I'll O next Tuesday since DH is going away on business that night until Thursday night! It would be my luck to O on Wednesday and miss the eggie.... I told him we are going to be BD the minute before he leaves and BD the minute he gets back! He's fine with that:blush:Click to expand...

My hb has to go to Brussels for a day and I told him the same lol. I feel like a sx maniac. :rofl:


----------



## slefebvre

Hi,

I've been following this thread's antics for a while, and finally feel like I have something to add to it.

A couple days ago, Up was on TV, and I asked my husband to record it, cause I hadn't seen it, and last night, after dinner, I told him we were going to watch it. Within 10 minutes, I was sitting there, sobbing, and my poor husband had NO idea of what to do. 

(For those of you that haven't seen it - the woman finds out that they can't conceive, and then life gets in the way and she never gets to have the adventure she always wanted) Even typing that made me cry again.

I'm currently on d13 and my cycles have been really erratic since I got of BC... who knows what this means....


----------



## Nazz4

Lol I cry every time I see that movie! It's sad, but happy also, I love it.


----------



## Wugz22

Welcome Slef!!! I also bawled my eyes out in the first few minutes of Up! Also in the first few minutes of Finding Nemo when all the eggs and the momma get eaten up.... Pixar knows how to play at the heart strings of women TTC!!!


----------



## Tigger1723

Hi ladies! Sounds like lots of BDing for everyone. I think waiting for o is frustrating because u don't want to miss it, while TWW makes me go insane and double guess myself. 

So last night I couldn't sleep. Then had sharp pain like pop on side. Could it have been ovulation? I'm cd12, last month FF said I ovulated on cd13. Anyone got advice based on my chart. Should I start taking b6 mid cycle to help? 

Ugh even dh last night said while watching tv, "wouldn't it be nice to have a baby to hold n cuddle right now" ugh wanted to cry/ melted my heart. Want so bad :(

Any updates?? Angel wings n mommy how you two doing? Tests??


----------



## Tigger1723

Ps: these videos were good 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/m2/videos.html


----------



## AnakeRose

slefebvre said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been following this thread's antics for a while, and finally feel like I have something to add to it.
> 
> A couple days ago, Up was on TV, and I asked my husband to record it, cause I hadn't seen it, and last night, after dinner, I told him we were going to watch it. Within 10 minutes, I was sitting there, sobbing, and my poor husband had NO idea of what to do.
> 
> (For those of you that haven't seen it - the woman finds out that they can't conceive, and then life gets in the way and she never gets to have the adventure she always wanted) Even typing that made me cry again.
> 
> I'm currently on d13 and my cycles have been really erratic since I got of BC... who knows what this means....

:wave: Hi slefebvre
I stopped BC pills in August and my cycles have been all over the place too. 

The ladies here are awesome, so don't be afraid to ask anything :)


----------



## Angel wings13

2ndtry04 said:


> CD7.....and O is expected around CD13-15.....I have to wait whole one week!!! i don't know what is more boring....2ww or waiting to O! we'll it's BD time!

Well at least you can relax more an d just :sex: your booty off! :D

The pre-o, for me, is more of an excited anxious. This wait crap is horrible. It truly makes me nutty, and I'm truly starting to wonder if I o'd friday, or at all! Damn these opks! :growlmad: today it was a few shades darker than control, and the test line showed up in about 3 seconds, the "control" took about 10 seconds!


----------



## Wugz22

Tigger1723 said:


> Ps: these videos were good
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/m2/videos.html

Thanks!!


----------



## Angel wings13

Tigger1723 said:


> Hi ladies! Sounds like lots of BDing for everyone. I think waiting for o is frustrating because u don't want to miss it, while TWW makes me go insane and double guess myself.
> 
> So last night I couldn't sleep. Then had sharp pain like pop on side. Could it have been ovulation? I'm cd12, last month FF said I ovulated on cd13. Anyone got advice based on my chart. Should I start taking b6 mid cycle to help?
> 
> Ugh even dh last night said while watching tv, "wouldn't it be nice to have a baby to hold n cuddle right now" ugh wanted to cry/ melted my heart. Want so bad :(
> 
> Any updates?? Angel wings n mommy how you two doing? Tests??

Still no :witch:
No :bfp:
Very pos opks, I now take them with fmu and at night. Always positive.

Since I had that strong desire on friday, along with a TON of ewcm(plus a good amount of ewcm for about 3 days before that), plus the sore nips(not boobs though), plus nausea, I'm starting to think oh was/is right. I think I o'd friday-ish. I'm well covered for that :winkwink:

But that pushes my wait back, so possibly 5dpo? My temps are a little crazy, next month I'm going vjj. I heard that can be more accurate for erratic sleepers like me.

Are you supposed to get a different thermometer for that? I experimented with it today (yes I cleaned it first) and only got the tip in(sorry, tmi) about 1/2 inch I think, because it hurt! I felt like I was stabbing myself. Maybe I nerd to practice or something. Maybe my fiance can help and that may lead to more bd :rofl:

Still having moods swings
:muaha:


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> Maybe my fiance can help and that may lead to more bd :rofl:

:rofl: And that's a problem? :winkwink:


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> Maybe my fiance can help and that may lead to more bd :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: And that's a problem? :winkwink:Click to expand...

Not at all :winkwink:
May help too, since he's more if a day person, I'm more of a night person.


----------



## AnakeRose

Ugh looks like my OPK's are still in the states. GRRR....so much for 2-6 day service!!


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> Ugh looks like my OPK's are still in the states. GRRR....so much for 2-6 day service!!

I know! It seems like a long time ago that you ordered! I wonder if you can get a partial refund.

Btw, your Geo looks a lot like my Sylvester that passed away in 2000
He was.an awesome cat.


----------



## Angel wings13

Omg, off topic, but speaking of cats, I saw an episode of hoarders that was the worst I've ever seen! I thought the lady with the goats was bad, since they chewed through her house and came in and out as they pleased, but this was BAD. 

This lady had a seriously disgusting house(makes me feel better that I didn't dust furniture this week :haha:)

She had 50 cats mixed in the clutter. Her toilet, which she called porcelain princess, hadn't worked in years, and she had to dump water from the tub faucet into it, and you could see "remnants" of use in there - just thinking about it makes me wanna puke - she would stir it around after putting in water! She had not one litter box despite the 50 cats. Her entire kitchen counter was covered like 4 inches deep in cat pee and poop. There was pee and poop everywhere, but mostly the counter. Here's the kicker: her "fav" cats, she stored in the fridge after they died! She had at least a dozen! She even had her FIRST cat in the freezer! She still petted them too. The kittens were the worst looking. It was sad. I know she has a mental disease, but I'm an animal lover myself, I don't get how anyone could think that hoarding like that equals love. She had one kitten die shortly after the ammonia in the air caused his eyes to pop out! I had to stop it was so upsetting.


----------



## Wugz22

OMG I can't get enough of hoarders. Its like a car wreck, I can't look away! I always have the urge to clean odd things after I watch it... like under the microwave plate or behind the fridge. Ha!


----------



## Angel wings13

again, off topic, but this is guaranteed to make you laugh. I check this site out once a month, I swear your stomach will hurt from laughing...

https://www.damnyouautocorrect.com/13603/the-25-funniest-autocorrects-of-dyacs-first-year/


----------



## Tigger1723

OMG, this is hilarious because I already have a tad bit of OCD for cleaning and now I feel like I always have to clean. DH was like....honey calm down everything is clean. You don't have to clean always. Ha ha

Random questions. What is the difference between DH and OH? Husband???? Abbreviations\/ Aconynoms confuse me sometimes


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> Ugh looks like my OPK's are still in the states. GRRR....so much for 2-6 day service!!
> 
> I know! It seems like a long time ago that you ordered! I wonder if you can get a partial refund.
> 
> Btw, your Geo looks a lot like my Sylvester that passed away in 2000
> He was.an awesome cat.Click to expand...

Thanks :D She's a strange cat...lovable one minute, trying to hamstring you the next. She's been cuddly today....and meowing, staring at the wall...strange cat!

Can't really blame the company, they had my order in the mail that day. It's the USPS that's being slow. I sent a letter to Florida once and it took 8 weeks to get there!!


----------



## AnakeRose

Tigger1723 said:


> OMG, this is hilarious because I already have a tad bit of OCD for cleaning and now I feel like I always have to clean. DH was like....honey calm down everything is clean. You don't have to clean always. Ha ha
> 
> Random questions. What is the difference between DH and OH? Husband???? Abbreviations\/ Aconynoms confuse me sometimes

I was wondering that myself


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> again, off topic, but this is guaranteed to make you laugh. I check this site out once a month, I swear your stomach will hurt from laughing...
> 
> https://www.damnyouautocorrect.com/13603/the-25-funniest-autocorrects-of-dyacs-first-year/

:rofl: OMG I nearly fell off the couch I was laughing so hard! Thanks girl, I needed that :thumbup:


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> Tigger1723 said:
> 
> 
> OMG, this is hilarious because I already have a tad bit of OCD for cleaning and now I feel like I always have to clean. DH was like....honey calm down everything is clean. You don't have to clean always. Ha ha
> 
> Random questions. What is the difference between DH and OH? Husband???? Abbreviations\/ Aconynoms confuse me sometimes
> 
> I was wondering that myselfClick to expand...

OH = Other Half
Can mean husband, boyfriend, fiance,etc. I also think it's used in same sex situations.

I hate Using the word "fiance" non stop, it starts sounding weird. But we've been together more than 5 yrs, engaged more than 2.... We originally had planned on getting married last spring, but I was still going through health issues, then he was laid off.... But now he's working again, and we're looking for a new place. Hoping this spring we can finally get married! He already calls me his wife anyways.


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> again, off topic, but this is guaranteed to make you laugh. I check this site out once a month, I swear your stomach will hurt from laughing...
> 
> https://www.damnyouautocorrect.com/13603/the-25-funniest-autocorrects-of-dyacs-first-year/
> 
> :rofl: OMG I nearly fell off the couch I was laughing so hard! Thanks girl, I needed that :thumbup:Click to expand...

:rofl: I know!! I've read it like 3 times, and I laugh every time!! They have a bunch of different categories too.... I just got done reading the "epic fail break-up texts" or somehting like that. I don't know if you saw, but at the top you can click on the link for the #26 - #50 best of the year...the main page is the top 25...
:rofl:

I have a droid, not an iPhone, so I don't know if I can submit, but my phone once said "Ever since junkies said he was farting a donkey"

When I meant to say "Ever since Jimmy said he was GETTING a donkey"
LOL, we were talking about how cute miniature donkeys are... started a whole round of me and my friends talking about farting out farm animals!! LMAO :rofl:


----------



## Tigger1723

Ok I am starting to freak out when Ovulation will happen. I have no CM signs of it. I feel the same as last cycle. I am going to try to BD as often as I can, but UGH. We get tired with our crazy schedule and gearing up for Christmas. I am hoping to BD every other day or every day. This weekend we are out of town again for a party so hopefully at least BDing in our hotel room twice! Friday night I work late so probably not. I must am to BD again tonight or tomorrow to cover then. Frustrated. Just wanting to be covered and O then wait for my TWW and enjoy Bding more. :) As bad as that sounds. 

I am on month three of No BC and this is what we were afraid of. Not getting BFP right away. We should of gotten of sooner. I am just worried my cycles will be all out of wack. First cycle I didn't track and was around 30days, last one was 24. I am hoping to be around the same but just so confused. Anyone experience this or have advice. 

Am I not ovulating or do you think I am? I've gotten my period both times. Could I still not be ovulating? I am using OPKS all the time each day and just worried I'll never get a positive one. :(


----------



## AnakeRose

I'm trying to stay motivated today, but it's been tough. I have to clean up the spare room before we can start putting up christmas decorations (need a spot to put my husbands inversion table). I'd better get the outside lights done before the snow starts flying!


----------



## AnakeRose

Tigger1723 said:


> I am on month three of No BC and this is what we were afraid of. Not getting BFP right away. We should of gotten of sooner. I am just worried my cycles will be all out of wack. First cycle I didn't track and was around 30days, last one was 24. I am hoping to be around the same but just so confused. Anyone experience this or have advice.
> 
> Am I not ovulating or do you think I am? I've gotten my period both times. Could I still not be ovulating? I am using OPKS all the time each day and just worried I'll never get a positive one. :(

I'm going through the same thing. My first cycle was 16 days, second was 24 days, third was 33 days and my last one was 29 days. I must have been having some kind of withdrawl from the pills because I felt like hell for over a month. I was nauseous and my bbs hurt all of the time. 

I haven't started doing the OPK's yet because I haven't gotten them in the mail. 

I've kind of come to the realization that this month is a NTNP month because of my back. Everything is so up in the air with work because I don't know if I'll be able to go back there. Bad time of the year to try and find another job or try to go back to school. Everything starts in September and most jobs are going through a slow period (unless you're in retail). I was thinking of going to school to be a travel agent.


----------



## Angel wings13

@tigger- just keep bd'ing, every other day is supposedly best. Keeps the :spermy: count high, and also makes them nice and strong :D

As far as the bc thing goes, I don't think there is any set thing.... My best friend was on bc for 12 years, took her a year to get pregnant! (conceived after we all went out for my 30th bday!, they were going to start treatments the following month!)

I went off bc in may, had a very bad/heavy cycle after having no cycle for the 2 yrs I was on it. Then, about 5 wks later, I had a heavy yet short cycle, totally stopped after 3 days. When I started suspecting I was pregnant (around the first of august) I couldn't remember my lmp! My oh and I literally took down the calendar trying to remember - the 2 cycles I had after bc were wacky, and I wasnt charting. I tested and got a faint pos around aug 1st, but still doubted I was pregnant- in the next 3 days my boobs hurt and got huge - that fast - although like I said, not even sure when conception was, and the faint positive was a test at night with diluted pee. So I re-tested 4 days later, thinking if I couldn't even remember my lmp, then it was probably awhile back...that's when I got a blaring positive! I cried. I was confused and didn't think I wanted a baby then. By the next day I changed my mind, and hence the birth of my poas syndrome after my m/c....

Now my cycle still isn't "normal". But I don't know if it's the bc pills or the m/c, or both. So confusing!


----------



## FTMommy01

AF is now 3 days late and nooo signs. Trying not to get my hopes up maybe I ovulated late??? UGH!


----------



## Tigger1723

Angel wings13 said:


> @tigger- just keep bd'ing, every other day is supposedly best. Keeps the :spermy: count high, and also makes them nice and strong :D
> 
> As far as the bc thing goes, I don't think there is any set thing.... My best friend was on bc for 12 years, took her a year to get pregnant! (conceived after we all went out for my 30th bday!, they were going to start treatments the following month!)
> 
> I went off bc in may, had a very bad/heavy cycle after having no cycle for the 2 yrs I was on it. Then, about 5 wks later, I had a heavy yet short cycle, totally stopped after 3 days. When I started suspecting I was pregnant (around the first of august) I couldn't remember my lmp! My oh and I literally took down the calendar trying to remember - the 2 cycles I had after bc were wacky, and I wasnt charting. I tested and got a faint pos around aug 1st, but still doubted I was pregnant- in the next 3 days my boobs hurt and got huge - that fast - although like I said, not even sure when conception was, and the faint positive was a test at night with diluted pee. So I re-tested 4 days later, thinking if I couldn't even remember my lmp, then it was probably awhile back...that's when I got a blaring positive! I cried. I was confused and didn't think I wanted a baby then. By the next day I changed my mind, and hence the birth of my poas syndrome after my m/c....
> 
> Now my cycle still isn't "normal". But I don't know if it's the bc pills or the m/c, or both. So confusing!

Thanks guys! I just need support. DH says no kids after 35. I am just worried. He is going to be 32 soon and if we don't get pregnant I'm afraid I won't get 2 babies. Stress. He just doesn't want to be an old dad and with having our 6 year old from his first marriage. I can see why he wouldn't want a big age gap. Just frustrating. I wish we would've come of birth control before we got married. UGH. I just hope I ovulate this month. I keep getting negative OPKS. So frustrating. I just want to know I am ovulating at least. Then its all about practice makes perfect!! 

I think I want a BFP more than ever for Xmas. He would be so thrilled. I want nothing more than a little girl. Although health before anything. Since we already have a boy from his first marriage. We are both hoping for a princess! 

Random question. I am having a hard time distinquishing between different CM's. Anyone found any good pictures. Can you really see the wet/EWCM/Creamy cm on toliet paper or underwear? Sorry! I just feel like I am still sticky, but don't know for sure. When I stuck my finger up (sorry TMI) I pulled out and got nothing but a watery feeling, but not like dripping wet? Is that Wet CM or not? Sorry so confused on the CM charting more than the OPKS and BBT. UGH


----------



## Wugz22

@Tigger - I am going on 3 months off BCP too. My first cycle was all over the place awful, and then the next one I had brown spotting for wayyyyy to long after my period, so then I started taking Maca root. I would recommend it to anyone with a funky cycle, I really feel like it got me back on track. Its supposed to balance out your hormones quickly. My spotting cleared up the day after I took it, and this cycle seems much more normal. I have observable CM for the first time, and my temps are very steady. Just a thought!


----------



## Wugz22

FTMommy01 said:


> AF is now 3 days late and nooo signs. Trying not to get my hopes up maybe I ovulated late??? UGH!

3 days late!!!!! Awesome!!! When will you test??!


----------



## AnakeRose

FTMommy01 said:


> AF is now 3 days late and nooo signs. Trying not to get my hopes up maybe I ovulated late??? UGH!

:thumbup: Keep us posted!


----------



## Nazz4

Sooo I have a dentist appointment to get some fillings done, you think that is a bad idea if I might be pregnant??


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> Sooo I have a dentist appointment to get some fillings done, you think that is a bad idea if I might be pregnant??

Probably not. I know people who didn't even know they were pregnant and had major procedures done and there was no ill effects to their babies. If you're worried though, maybe ask your dentist what they would suggest. Regular dental work is fine after your first trimester.


----------



## Angel wings13

Tigger1723 said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> @tigger- just keep bd'ing, every other day is supposedly best. Keeps the :spermy: count high, and also makes them nice and strong :D
> 
> As far as the bc thing goes, I don't think there is any set thing.... My best friend was on bc for 12 years, took her a year to get pregnant! (conceived after we all went out for my 30th bday!, they were going to start treatments the following month!)
> 
> I went off bc in may, had a very bad/heavy cycle after having no cycle for the 2 yrs I was on it. Then, about 5 wks later, I had a heavy yet short cycle, totally stopped after 3 days. When I started suspecting I was pregnant (around the first of august) I couldn't remember my lmp! My oh and I literally took down the calendar trying to remember - the 2 cycles I had after bc were wacky, and I wasnt charting. I tested and got a faint pos around aug 1st, but still doubted I was pregnant- in the next 3 days my boobs hurt and got huge - that fast - although like I said, not even sure when conception was, and the faint positive was a test at night with diluted pee. So I re-tested 4 days later, thinking if I couldn't even remember my lmp, then it was probably awhile back...that's when I got a blaring positive! I cried. I was confused and didn't think I wanted a baby then. By the next day I changed my mind, and hence the birth of my poas syndrome after my m/c....
> 
> Now my cycle still isn't "normal". But I don't know if it's the bc pills or the m/c, or both. So confusing!
> 
> Thanks guys! I just need support. DH says no kids after 35. I am just worried. He is going to be 32 soon and if we don't get pregnant I'm afraid I won't get 2 babies. Stress. He just doesn't want to be an old dad and with having our 6 year old from his first marriage. I can see why he wouldn't want a big age gap. Just frustrating. I wish we would've come of birth control before we got married. UGH. I just hope I ovulate this month. I keep getting negative OPKS. So frustrating. I just want to know I am ovulating at least. Then its all about practice makes perfect!!
> 
> I think I want a BFP more than ever for Xmas. He would be so thrilled. I want nothing more than a little girl. Although health before anything. Since we already have a boy from his first marriage. We are both hoping for a princess!
> 
> Random question. I am having a hard time distinquishing between different CM's. Anyone found any good pictures. Can you really see the wet/EWCM/Creamy cm on toliet paper or underwear? Sorry! I just feel like I am still sticky, but don't know for sure. When I stuck my finger up (sorry TMI) I pulled out and got nothing but a watery feeling, but not like dripping wet? Is that Wet CM or not? Sorry so confused on the CM charting more than the OPKS and BBT. UGHClick to expand...

I go by the tp. For me, creamy cm I see in my under wear. Usually the ewcm I see on the tp.... Sometimes I use the tp and kind of "dig around"....

the ewcm on tp looks like clear slime, or literally like raw egg white, when I touch the toilet paper, I try to see if it stretches. When it stretches I mark ewcm. Last friday I had that huge glop of it - kinda clear but a little whitish/yellow streak... I hear thats best..

But watery is good too. Sticky is not fertile and is too acidic- though it can be confused with ewcm. "sticky" means more like tacky. Like if you touched it , it would feel like touching almost dry elmers glue...

The ewcm is more slippery...even though you can stretch it between your fingers, it's not actually "sticky", more slime like.

The creamy stuff is like lotion. Usually a sign the good cm is about to show - either watery or ewcm.

I think there is a tutorial on ff.

I got all this info by researching so much on google now that I'm obsessed. I had to give my fiance a crash course the other day,lol - I felt awkward, but he was cool with it. Now he just asks about my opks and if I'm still seeing "stuff like you got last week?" Lol

It's nice that this cycle he is much more optimistic. My poas last month I think made him feel pity for me or something. He kept saying he didn't think it happened. I felt alone and bummed...

Now he just thinks I'm poas too early, and even told me today my bb's looked a little swollen.

Idk, I'm still grabbing them and they don't hurt, but there is a slight heaviness...


----------



## Nazz4

Phew good because I've been putting it off too long...


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> Phew good because I've been putting it off too long...

I'd get it done sooner than later though. You're not pregnant till you get that positive. (I should take my own advice too!)


----------



## Angel wings13

@ wuggz - do you have to go to a vitamin shop/gnc for the maca root? I have also heard there are natural supplements to help with progesterone. I think I'm going to go and get some stuff if :witch: shows up after this long cycle...

I just want my rainbow baby, and I know that he/she is patiently waiting to arrive too. I know I'm meant to have one more. I can totally visualize it. I can never visualize things that I'm doubtful about, or have a hard time believing....
I want my :bfp:! I want all of us to get our :bfp:!

Ft mommy- are you testing? Did you continue to bd even after you think you o'd?

I can't help but wonder if the stress of all this is a factor too, but there's nothing I can do now that the obsessive little seed has been planted in my head...


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz, I'm sure filings are fine, but like rose said, just ask the dentist. Or your ob/gyn.


----------



## Wugz22

I got my Maca Root at GNC... I think you can get it at vitamin world too, or whole foods if you have one around you. I've read nothing but good things about it! We'll see if it works for me...


----------



## Nazz4

Heh, just reading about your CM post... I've never had the sticky cm, only ew, wet, or creamy. :shrug: 
Just went out to the craft store to get a few things for my class and of course there are all these people there with their kids and babies or buying things for their kids. :( sigh.


----------



## Nazz4

So my temp this morning was 2 degrees lower than it was yesterday morning. I just took my temp a few minutes ago and it was back in the high 97's so idk why it was so low earlier. Lowest it's been this whole cycle, any ideas?


----------



## Wugz22

An evening temp doesn't play any role on your chart. It'll change all through the day, up, down, and everything in between, but that first morning temp after a good rest is the only one that matters. 

The big dip could be due to O coming? I know that many women see a dip before O, so that could be a hint to BD tonight! :sex::happydance::happydance:


----------



## AnakeRose

I'm patiently waiting for my dip :) My chart is wacky right now


----------



## Nazz4

I already O'd on CD 17 (I think)!!! I'm already cd 24 out of 26-28...I'm PRAYING it's an implantation dip, but I doubt it since I didn't have any cramps like that today, just the same pulling cramps I've been having lately! I don't think it's normal, period, for your temp to be at 95... That seems unhealthily low to me.


----------



## confetti83

Nazz fingers crossed your temp shoots up today that would be a really good sign.

My cm has changed from yellow strechy to clear a bit strechy. Eggie pls hurry!! temp going down slowly. 

Ft mommy you are late! oh I am so excited for you. Angel have you tested again cause although I do not like blue dye tests I def saw a line. Anake dont give up our dip will come soon.


----------



## 2ndtry04

confetti, i'm one day behind you.....and temps are similar....

cleaning up a house, taking out all the dishes, moving fridge, dusting, vacuuming lol......never been cleaner! DH says one can tell i'm going nuts :)


----------



## Wugz22

Had a big old temp drop today. For those of you who get a dip before O, can you look at my chart and tell me what you think? DTD last night and the night before... Will BD again tonight in case this is the real deal!:happydance:


----------



## confetti83

Wugz22 said:


> Had a big old temp drop today. For those of you who get a dip before O, can you look at my chart and tell me what you think? DTD last night and the night before... Will BD again tonight in case this is the real deal!:happydance:

if temo stays up for 3 days after it will be a deffo ov dip. looking good!


----------



## WannaBeAMum89

afternoon ladies, had thee worst night lastnight, the scarest dream then woke up with really bad back ache :wacko: hows everyone today? can anyone recommend any supplements for next cycle if i dont get my BFP this cycle?x


----------



## FTMommy01

Angel wings13 said:


> @ wuggz - do you have to go to a vitamin shop/gnc for the maca root? I have also heard there are natural supplements to help with progesterone. I think I'm going to go and get some stuff if :witch: shows up after this long cycle...
> 
> I just want my rainbow baby, and I know that he/she is patiently waiting to arrive too. I know I'm meant to have one more. I can totally visualize it. I can never visualize things that I'm doubtful about, or have a hard time believing....
> I want my :bfp:! I want all of us to get our :bfp:!
> 
> Ft mommy- are you testing? Did you continue to bd even after you think you o'd?
> 
> I can't help but wonder if the stress of all this is a factor too, but there's nothing I can do now that the obsessive little seed has been planted in my head...


Well AF was due on Sunday and I tested Sunday and got a BFN so Im going to wait until Sunday again and officially be a week late to test again. My Birthday is Saturday so how awesome would that be!! Today is four days late and it is killing me not to test!! BUT those BFN's have their way of wrecking my whole week so I figure Im safe if I wait until Sunday to test. We did continue to BD after I thought I O'ed so my only guess is that I O'ed late. Staying hopeful!!


----------



## Tigger1723

Wugz22 said:


> Had a big old temp drop today. For those of you who get a dip before O, can you look at my chart and tell me what you think? DTD last night and the night before... Will BD again tonight in case this is the real deal!:happydance:

Yes, looks good! See if temp stays up!! Bd!! I'm hoping to o soon. Had major right pain and couldn't sleep. Hoping to bd again soon and get a positive oPk soon. 

Ladies you a killing me not testing.... Suspense!! Wishing for your bfp's!! 

Funny story. I was trying to see inside for cervix n cm. I had one leg on toilet n holding a mirror n other leg on sink when dh walked in bathroom and started laughing. What?? Gotta check it out right??


----------



## Nazz4

My temp DID shoot back up today to 97.7 something... Buy I've been having af type cramps which usually means she will show her face no later than tomorrow morning... I guess we'll see, I'm gonna punch that bitch in the face haha. Sorry language.


----------



## AnakeRose

Wugz22 said:


> Had a big old temp drop today. For those of you who get a dip before O, can you look at my chart and tell me what you think? DTD last night and the night before... Will BD again tonight in case this is the real deal!:happydance:

Yes that's looking promising! It might go down even further tomorrow and then shoot back up


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> My temp DID shoot back up today to 97.7 something... Buy I've been having af type cramps which usually means she will show her face no later than tomorrow morning... I guess we'll see, I'm gonna punch that bitch in the face haha. Sorry language.

That's right tell that witch who's boss!! :af::witch:


----------



## Angel wings13

FTMommy01 said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> @ wuggz - do you have to go to a vitamin shop/gnc for the maca root? I have also heard there are natural supplements to help with progesterone. I think I'm going to go and get some stuff if :witch: shows up after this long cycle...
> 
> I just want my rainbow baby, and I know that he/she is patiently waiting to arrive too. I know I'm meant to have one more. I can totally visualize it. I can never visualize things that I'm doubtful about, or have a hard time believing....
> I want my :bfp:! I want all of us to get our :bfp:!
> 
> Ft mommy- are you testing? Did you continue to bd even after you think you o'd?
> 
> I can't help but wonder if the stress of all this is a factor too, but there's nothing I can do now that the obsessive little seed has been planted in my head...
> 
> 
> Well AF was due on Sunday and I tested Sunday and got a BFN so Im going to wait until Sunday again and officially be a week late to test again. My Birthday is Saturday so how awesome would that be!! Today is four days late and it is killing me not to test!! BUT those BFN's have their way of wrecking my whole week so I figure Im safe if I wait until Sunday to test. We did continue to BD after I thought I O'ed so my only guess is that I O'ed late. Staying hopeful!!Click to expand...

wow! I bow down to your will power! Lol - seriously, I literally have to test everyday! 

Soo...ff changed me AGAIN. Apparently they don't know what to do to me. Now it's saying last friday I o'd, like my fiance thinks.
:shrug:
We missed regular scheduled programming last night :growlmad:

I'm still getting :bfp: on opk, so I want to keep bd'ing every other day , just in case... Ooohhhh, if it turns out that I o'd last night I will be angry! I guess we have a shot at being covered, since we bd'd mon morning... I just don't know what to make of 7 pos opks in a row! Actually 10,lol, but for 7 days...sometimes I did an evening one with diluted pee.

Well IF I o'd last friday, I have read this one girl got a pos opk, bd'd and got opk's for another 7 days then her REAL bfp..

I also have been looking into metformin. It's a prescription mainly used in diabetics, but recently for infertility and pcos. I read a highly medical article I got the gist of, then a bunch of stories of women that used it with success - mostly pcos, but also women like me with long cycles and unclear ovulation.

I think I'm going to try it. Apparently it is also good for women who have had multiple mc's (again, like me). Supposed to take it until you get pregnant, then some docs say stop, some say don't stop, but MOST say take it thru the first tri-mester. They did a study, and women on metformin, that cont'd taking it through the first trimester had a mc rate of 11%, vs the 30% of women who stopped.


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> Had a big old temp drop today. For those of you who get a dip before O, can you look at my chart and tell me what you think? DTD last night and the night before... Will BD again tonight in case this is the real deal!:happydance:

Definitely looks good! :sex:

I read an important reminder on ff.
ALL forms of charting/o predicting have a +\- 3day margin of error!

So also bd tomorrow! :dust:


----------



## Angel wings13

Sorry! Meant to say I read the reminder on POAS.com


----------



## FTMommy01

7 positive OPK's, HAS to be a sign!!!


----------



## Tigger1723

Yes for sure a sign!!!!


----------



## Tigger1723

Did you all pay for FF after the free one expired? I am really confused now.


----------



## AnakeRose

Tigger1723 said:


> Did you all pay for FF after the free one expired? I am really confused now.

I did, I didn't like how little info they had on the free version. I only bought 90 days (hopefully I won't need all of it!)


----------



## Tigger1723

Can I add it after this month if no BFP? Or do I have to today since it expired? sorry confused


----------



## Tigger1723

Will it still give me crosshairs or no?


----------



## Angel wings13

It still gives you crosshairs, and lets you write notes, it takes away the specifics and stuff, and that little traffic light indicating your chances.


----------



## AnakeRose

Tigger1723 said:


> Can I add it after this month if no BFP? Or do I have to today since it expired? sorry confused

You should be able to add it still. I did it 2 days after it expired.


----------



## Tigger1723

No positive OPKS yet :( Ugh. Hoping to BD again tonight to stay on track for being covered!!!


----------



## Angel wings13

That's the spirit tigger! :sex:
Bd only helps, never hurts ! Already told my fiance we missed last night, and well NOT miss tonight! If I o'd last night I'll be pissed! I think I already o'd , but who knows? Ff took my crosshairs away, then gave them back, then took them away, and gave them back today with a new date! Last night out of nowhere, I got a very strong pinch on the right side - way stronger than anything so far! Idk if that was an egg popping out, or an egg implanting, or what....it was very sharp feeling, very painful,, and lasted like 10 seconds!

Sooo.... Cd 35, possible o on 11/22, or 11/30, or the darn egg won't release! I know I don't have pcos, at least, as of late september I didn't, doubt it suddenly sprung up!

These pos opk's are annoying! They are giving me too much hope! If af shows before a :bfp: it will be a bigger disappointment than last cycle! I'm really hoping, if ff is to be trusted at ALL , and those opk's, then I should be pregnant. Then I'll be scared to lose the baby. I read that only 1% of couples have 3 consecutive m/c's...we've had 4....albeit 4 in 4 yrs... And 3 were only "chemical"...but I can't go through a loss of a baby or babies again. It was REALLY bad. I honestly think I would give up if it happens again. I'm so annoyed and anxious right now! It's like going blind! I used to ALWAYS know my body, and ever since the mc I just don't know what's going on...

Ok, rant over.


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> That's the spirit tigger! :sex:
> Bd only helps, never hurts ! Already told my fiance we missed last night, and well NOT miss tonight! If I o'd last night I'll be pissed! I think I already o'd , but who knows? Ff took my crosshairs away, then gave them back, then took them away, and gave them back today with a new date! Last night out of nowhere, I got a very strong pinch on the right side - way stronger than anything so far! Idk if that was an egg popping out, or an egg implanting, or what....it was very sharp feeling, very painful,, and lasted like 10 seconds!
> 
> Sooo.... Cd 35, possible o on 11/22, or 11/30, or the darn egg won't release! I know I don't have pcos, at least, as of late september I didn't, doubt it suddenly sprung up!
> 
> These pos opk's are annoying! They are giving me too much hope! If af shows before a :bfp: it will be a bigger disappointment than last cycle! I'm really hoping, if ff is to be trusted at ALL , and those opk's, then I should be pregnant. Then I'll be scared to lose the baby. I read that only 1% of couples have 3 consecutive m/c's...we've had 4....albeit 4 in 4 yrs... And 3 were only "chemical"...but I can't go through a loss of a baby or babies again. It was REALLY bad. I honestly think I would give up if it happens again. I'm so annoyed and anxious right now! It's like going blind! I used to ALWAYS know my body, and ever since the mc I just don't know what's going on...
> 
> Ok, rant over.

:hugs:


----------



## Wugz22

Tigger I'm about to lose my VIP FF trial too! Not sure if I'll pay or not, I guess I'll wait and see what I miss.


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> Tigger I'm about to lose my VIP FF trial too! Not sure if I'll pay or not, I guess I'll wait and see what I miss.

Me too... They flashed me a message on my phone app, saying if I buy now, I'll get a discount....

I'm not going to buy though. Especially with my cycles being everywhere, and all the info that can be found through google....


----------



## Angel wings13

Ugh, I know you guys are probably hoping something hurries up and happens for me,lol :haha: If you think I sound nuts here, just imagine my thought process!

:headspin: :muaha: :brat: :rofl: :growlmad: :headspin:

^^
A look into my moods I rotate thru every hour! This last week at work I made a new friend, and also an enemy- bitch(pardon me) messed with me and my patience at a bad moment! I'm trying not to obsess, but it's SO hard. 

@FTmommy - I need some of your patience! Pretty please?

:dust: for everyone awaiting o time!

:dust: for those of us in the 2ww, or for me, the EWW,(eternally waiting weeks)
CD 35 
Dpo 14?
Dpo 6?
10 consecutive opk's and counting!(over the last 7 days, with a couple done twice a day)


----------



## Angel wings13

:wacko: don't know what I'd do without you guys! Not sure how I made it thru til my first af after mc! :hugs:


----------



## Nazz4

Angle wings idk how you deal with it for that long of a cycle! I'm going bat shit crazy over here and my cycles are never longer than 28 days! Even if I've just come off birth control, or had a mc, my cycles always stay the same! Maybe it has something to do with how young I am, but still, I could not handle having cycles so long I'd poke my eyes out. 

SO have a TMI thing over here... definitely a strange TMI thing at that...
So today I was giving OH a BJ (I haven't all cycle bc of what spit does to ttc, and I figured since I already O'd over a week ago might as well treat him, eh?) So like half a minute or so after I started I just got this bloody/metallic taste in my mouth... I told him and there was no blood in my mouth or on his dingdong or anywhere, so I just continued anyways for a good few minutes until I just couldn't take it anymore and we started :sex:. I only had the taste in my mouth for maybe another half minute or minute or something and then it went away, what does this mean?? It only happened when I was doing that, so I don't get it...

Also my AF cramps were only this morning and that's it... no more, and no :witch: so I'll see if she comes tomorrow, but if not then I'm lost as to what the cramps meant! Hopefully implantation since I had that huge dip, but I'm not too confident about it FXFXFX!!!


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> Angle wings idk how you deal with it for that long of a cycle! I'm going bat shit crazy over here and my cycles are never longer than 28 days! Even if I've just come off birth control, or had a mc, my cycles always stay the same! Maybe it has something to do with how young I am, but still, I could not handle having cycles so long I'd poke my eyes out.
> 
> SO have a TMI thing over here... definitely a strange TMI thing at that...
> So today I was giving OH a BJ (I haven't all cycle bc of what spit does to ttc, and I figured since I already O'd over a week ago might as well treat him, eh?) So like half a minute or so after I started I just got this bloody/metallic taste in my mouth... I told him and there was no blood in my mouth or on his dingdong or anywhere, so I just continued anyways for a good few minutes until I just couldn't take it anymore and we started :sex:. I only had the taste in my mouth for maybe another half minute or minute or something and then it went away, what does this mean?? It only happened when I was doing that, so I don't get it...
> 
> Also my AF cramps were only this morning and that's it... no more, and no :witch: so I'll see if she comes tomorrow, but if not then I'm lost as to what the cramps meant! Hopefully implantation since I had that huge dip, but I'm not too confident about it FXFXFX!!!

Metallic taste...hmmmm


----------



## confetti83

Nazz metallic taste is a very good sign. 
Angel hope u ovulated already did u take another hcg test?.
Today ny temp went lower again so maybe today or tom ov but the strange thing is that I suddenly went dry!!!! never happened to me before. I will def bd today and tomm. Cant wait to b in the 2ww!!!!


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> Angle wings idk how you deal with it for that long of a cycle! I'm going bat shit crazy over here and my cycles are never longer than 28 days! Even if I've just come off birth control, or had a mc, my cycles always stay the same! Maybe it has something to do with how young I am, but still, I could not handle having cycles so long I'd poke my eyes out.
> 
> SO have a TMI thing over here... definitely a strange TMI thing at that...
> So today I was giving OH a BJ (I haven't all cycle bc of what spit does to ttc, and I figured since I already O'd over a week ago might as well treat him, eh?) So like half a minute or so after I started I just got this bloody/metallic taste in my mouth... I told him and there was no blood in my mouth or on his dingdong or anywhere, so I just continued anyways for a good few minutes until I just couldn't take it anymore and we started :sex:. I only had the taste in my mouth for maybe another half minute or minute or something and then it went away, what does this mean?? It only happened when I was doing that, so I don't get it...
> 
> Also my AF cramps were only this morning and that's it... no more, and no :witch: so I'll see if she comes tomorrow, but if not then I'm lost as to what the cramps meant! Hopefully implantation since I had that huge dip, but I'm not too confident about it FXFXFX!!!

Hun, I don't really deal with it well! Especially since I used to have textbook cycles. I honestly don't know whats going on! It does drive me nuts! I'm in the never ending wait! It SUCKS


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> Nazz metallic taste is a very good sign.
> Angel hope u ovulated already did u take another hcg test?.
> Today ny temp went lower again so maybe today or tom ov but the strange thing is that I suddenly went dry!!!! never happened to me before. I will def bd today and tomm. Cant wait to b in the 2ww!!!!

I've read it's totally normal to go from fertile cm to dry right after ov.
Do you (if you want to answer) check cm with fingers, or tp?

I use tp, mostly cuz it hurts me when my cervix is touched. However, I do use the tp and "go in" a bit...

I think doing a true test , using fingers, is more accurate though. The stuff I examine on tp I figure can come out maybe like 2 days later - I know the vjj is self cleansing, hence discharge, but I would think it's not shooting out of there,lol. But man-o-man, these long cycles are killing me! I can't seem to find an answer to long luteal phase effecting implantation, or effecting pg tests - they do consider it a fertility disorder (LPD- LUTEAL PHASE DEFECT), but from what I read, it's only considered "bad" because a lot of women with long luteal phases or long cycles can accidentally miss their fertile window.

So annoying! I really hate that LITERALLY every "early pg symptom" can also be an o symptom or pms! So why bother with symptom spotting? It's a crap shoot either way.


----------



## Angel wings13

I know metallic taste is a symptom, although I must say I've never had it. But like all other symptoms, some get them, some don't!


----------



## confetti83

I check with tp and also fingers. I rechecked and it is lotiony cm pffff well if tomm temp goes up and stays up than I will be going mad and obsessing and googling all symptoms lol.


----------



## 2ndtry04

how do you check cm after BD-ing? We did it 2 days ago, and now i cannot tell my cm, cause it's just wet, not watery wet like before O, just wet.....little bit stretchy and wet....
i think bd-ing makes it all weird.....


----------



## Tigger1723

I went lower today! Is that a good sign o is coming??


----------



## confetti83

2ndtry04 said:


> how do you check cm after BD-ing? We did it 2 days ago, and now i cannot tell my cm, cause it's just wet, not watery wet like before O, just wet.....little bit stretchy and wet....
> i think bd-ing makes it all weird.....

usually I dont rely on my cm after bding.


----------



## confetti83

Tigger1723 said:


> I went lower today! Is that a good sign o is coming??

 good sign but with temping usually do not know u have ov until temp rises.


----------



## confetti83

Ladies I was worried cause my temp is getting down and I had no fertile cm. sooo googled a bit and seemed that an ingredient in the expectorant Mucinex helps to produce more cm that can help the spermies.sooo took a spoonful and 1hr later it is like I broke and egg in my undies greeeeat bd time!


----------



## Nazz4

That's pretty cool confetti, instant lol.

So af hasn't shown which surprised me given the cramps yesterday. This morning OH and I got up and I bent down to pick up our doggy and I threw up a little in my mouth lol it was super gross... But I had no nausea so I don't know if that means anything.


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> Ladies I wax worried cause my trmp is gettibg down and I had no fertile cm. sooo googled a bit and seemd that an ingredient in the expectorant Rhinathiol helps to produce more cm that can help the spermies.sooo took a spoonful anf 1hr later it is like I broke and egg in my undies greeeeat bd time!

Wow! That is fast! What is the active ingredient in that? I've heard to take robitussin here, or mucinex....probably the same thing, but different names since you are in a different country...
Is it guafinestin?


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> That's pretty cool confetti, instant lol.
> 
> So af hasn't shown which surprised me given the cramps yesterday. This morning OH and I got up and I bent down to pick up our doggy and I threw up a little in my mouth lol it was super gross... But I had no nausea so I don't know if that means anything.

Sounds like acid reflux...that can also happen when you're preggo, usually later on, but (sigh) like everything else, it CAN happen early!

Still positive opk's, but today with fmu. I took one late last night with VERY diluted pee, and it was almost positive, but not quite. I'm 99% sure I have ovulated at some point in the last 7 days.... Just not sure when. Looks like last friday, temp wise.


----------



## Angel wings13

The FIRST time I thought I o'd maybe I geared up but didn't release...the temp dip and rise last.week was MUCH bigger, and I'm staying higher than my coverline. After round one, I got a high temp and barely stayed above my cover. I also don't agree with ff on my coverline...it says 97.8, I think it should be 97.7. Oh well.


----------



## Angel wings13

At tigger-you are probably getting ready to o, bd and pray for a temp rise! Then bd again for the next few days to allow for margin of error.


----------



## Angel wings13

I am not a nap taker, even when tired, I just can't seem to fall asleep....
I have to get ready for work now, and all I want is a nap! I hope this is a good sign, and I know it's not a symptom I can "think" myself into having. Ive been online and my alarm (to get ready for work) went off, and boom! All of a sudden I desperately want a nap!


----------



## Wugz22

confetti83 said:


> Ladies I wax worried cause my trmp is gettibg down and I had no fertile cm. sooo googled a bit and seemd that an ingredient in the expectorant Rhinathiol helps to produce more cm that can help the spermies.sooo took a spoonful anf 1hr later it is like I broke and egg in my undies greeeeat bd time!

Awesome! I will have to try this!!! Does it make you sleepy at all?


----------



## confetti83

Wugz22 said:


> confetti83 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I wax worried cause my trmp is gettibg down and I had no fertile cm. sooo googled a bit and seemd that an ingredient in the expectorant Rhinathiol helps to produce more cm that can help the spermies.sooo took a spoonful anf 1hr later it is like I broke and egg in my undies greeeeat bd time!
> 
> Awesome! I will have to try this!!! Does it make you sleepy at all?Click to expand...

It can be any expectorant that contains guainefesin. I had actifed and it did not make me sleepy. just google EXPECTORANT TO GET PREGNANT there was a link to babycentre it was very helpful.


----------



## confetti83

I just edited some mistakes in the expectorant post. It was not rhinatiol but mucinex. sry for all the spelling mistakes most of the times I am on my android and I am still not used to it.


----------



## FTMommy01

Well ladies I dont have a computer at home so normally I am only on during the week but I will tryand get online on my phone Sunday to let you know the results of when I test!! Today is 5 days late for AF woohoo!! Hoping it stays away all weekend and Sunday brings a BFP...will update you guys as soon as possible!!!


----------



## Angel wings13

I hear ya with the phone errors! Some, like "of/if " "or/our/out" get used interchangeably on my phone and I get tired of fixing it. Did you see the link I put up for that site? www.damnyouautocorrect.com
It's hilarious!


----------



## Nazz4

Good luck ftmommy!


----------



## AnakeRose

OMG I wish my OPK's would get here!! Feeling like O is getting close.


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> OMG I wish my OPK's would get here!! Feeling like O is getting close.

Omg, STILL waiting? Have you called them? Seems like it's been like 2 wks! At least!


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> OMG I wish my OPK's would get here!! Feeling like O is getting close.
> 
> Omg, STILL waiting? Have you called them? Seems like it's been like 2 wks! At least!Click to expand...

10 days! :brat:


----------



## confetti83

FTMommy01 said:


> Well ladies I dont have a computer at home so normally I am only on during the week but I will tryand get online on my phone Sunday to let you know the results of when I test!! Today is 5 days late for AF woohoo!! Hoping it stays away all weekend and Sunday brings a BFP...will update you guys as soon as possible!!!

I admire you if it was me I would have tested at 12dpo xxxxxx good luck :dust:


----------



## confetti83

Angel wings13 said:


> I hear ya with the phone errors! Some, like "of/if " "or/our/out" get used interchangeably on my phone and I get tired of fixing it. Did you see the link I put up for that site? www.damnyouautocorrect.com
> It's hilarious!

 that link is great after I read some hilarious conversations I went to sleep still laughing :rofl:


----------



## confetti83

Today temp went up a bit. Managed to bd :sex: yesterday but today it is quite impossible as hb comes from work at 2pm and goes back again at 5pm so he will need to rest. Will bd tomm just in case.


----------



## Wugz22

I have been so vigilant about BDing this time around, and OF COURSE we don't BD last night and I temp this morning and get a big jump. Grrrr. Two questions:


1. I usually temp around 5:45-6:00am but slept in a little this morning and didn't temp until 7:00. What is your girls range of temping times in the AM and how much do you think it effects temp?

2. If this was really O (guess we won't know until I get a couple more high temps) and it would have been CD 13, but we didn't actually BD CD 13, but DID BD CD 10, 11, and 12... Still a good shot?

Ugh. What a way to start the weekend! STRESSED!


----------



## confetti83

Wugz22 said:


> I have been so vigilant about BDing this time around, and OF COURSE we don't BD last night and I temp this morning and get a big jump. Grrrr. Two questions:
> 
> 
> 1. I usually temp around 5:45-6:00am but slept in a little this morning and didn't temp until 7:00. What is your girls range of temping times in the AM and how much do you think it effects temp?
> 
> 2. If this was really O (guess we won't know until I get a couple more high temps) and it would have been CD 13, but we didn't actually BD CD 13, but DID BD CD 10, 11, and 12... Still a good shot?
> 
> Ugh. What a way to start the weekend! STRESSED!

I try to temp at 6 am just like you. but sometimes it happens and wake late. I think as long as you have just woken up it should be fine but I have to google a bit cause I am curious too.


----------



## Wugz22

So I'm officially beyond nuts today. After my temp rise today, I kept thinking about how all my signs and symptoms had me thinking on CD 12 I was definitely Oing. I had pain, a dip, etc... So I was really expecting a big temp rise on CD 13... So much so that I woke up and temped at 4:45 instead of my usual 6:00 and then got my usual run-of-the-mill temp. But now I'm reading stuff online telling me that if you temp that much earlier than you need to adjust your temp with the FF corrector! I did this, and now it's giving me a temp that I like much better and makes way more sense on my chart. I don't know how accurate it is but I'm taking it! Anyone else use the temp adjuster??? Or just me:wacko:


----------



## Tigger1723

Wugz22 said:


> I have been so vigilant about BDing this time around, and OF COURSE we don't BD last night and I temp this morning and get a big jump. Grrrr. Two questions:
> 
> 
> 1. I usually temp around 5:45-6:00am but slept in a little this morning and didn't temp until 7:00. What is your girls range of temping times in the AM and how much do you think it effects temp?
> 
> 2. If this was really O (guess we won't know until I get a couple more high temps) and it would have been CD 13, but we didn't actually BD CD 13, but DID BD CD 10, 11, and 12... Still a good shot?
> 
> Ugh. What a way to start the weekend! STRESSED!

I think you O'd on CD12!!! Let's see...keep BDing to be safe. I am hoping I o soon. I keep dipping down. Hoping for a BIG Spike soon :) Talk about stressing. I hear ya chica!


----------



## Tigger1723

Angel Wings did you test? Any BFP???!!!!


----------



## Tigger1723

FTMommy did you test??? BFP?? Common ladies!!! NEWS :)


----------



## Nazz4

FF finally gave me crosshairs, but I think they're wrong! CD20?!?! I had a positive opk on cd 17 (I think) and O cramps on like cd 13, 14, and 18. On top of that I did not have 3 higher temps after cd 20! But I did after cd 17! I think FF is trolling me, and I'm only 7 dpo if this is when is I O'd... but whatever I don't even care I just want to be pregnant this month! Pleeeeaaaaase!!! :brat:


----------



## AnakeRose

My chart is really confusing me this month. I had the classic chart last month, but this one is all over the place. Confetti, yours is looking good!

Those of you in the TWW, updates!!


----------



## confetti83

Nazz4 said:


> FF finally gave me crosshairs, but I think they're wrong! CD20?!?! I had a positive opk on cd 17 (I think) and O cramps on like cd 13, 14, and 18. On top of that I did not have 3 higher temps after cd 20! But I did after cd 17! I think FF is trolling me, and I'm only 7 dpo if this is when is I O'd... but whatever I don't even care I just want to be pregnant this month! Pleeeeaaaaase!!! :brat:

Wow that dip at 4dpo is amazing!!


----------



## FTMommy01

Have not tested yet! Waiting until tomorrow, today is my birthdayy so I dont want to take the risk of getting a BFN and putting a damper on the day. Hubby surprised me with flowers some ugg boots breakfast in bed and a nice back massage! Cant let anything ruin this day ;) will test first thing tomorrow morning and update you guys right away...6 days late today woo hoo!!


----------



## WannaBeAMum89

Any news ladies? 9DPO and iv just been so light headed and faint for the past couple of days and iv been so emotional its ridiculous :wacko: my man doesnt want me to read into things too much cause he knows il be really disapointed if i start AF this month so thought id share with you guys :winkwink: x


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> OMG I wish my OPK's would get here!! Feeling like O is getting close.
> 
> Omg, STILL waiting? Have you called them? Seems like it's been like 2 wks! At least!Click to expand...
> 
> 10 days! :brat:Click to expand...

It's like the 2ww! :rofl:


----------



## WannaBeAMum89

ohh and iv been having like a weird fluttering in my lower abdomen aswell :wacko: anybody else had this before?x


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> Wugz22 said:
> 
> 
> I have been so vigilant about BDing this time around, and OF COURSE we don't BD last night and I temp this morning and get a big jump. Grrrr. Two questions:
> 
> 
> 1. I usually temp around 5:45-6:00am but slept in a little this morning and didn't temp until 7:00. What is your girls range of temping times in the AM and how much do you think it effects temp?
> 
> 2. If this was really O (guess we won't know until I get a couple more high temps) and it would have been CD 13, but we didn't actually BD CD 13, but DID BD CD 10, 11, and 12... Still a good shot?
> 
> Ugh. What a way to start the weekend! STRESSED!
> 
> I try to temp at 6 am just like you. but sometimes it happens and wake late. I think as long as you have just woken up it should be fine but I have to google a bit cause I am curious too.Click to expand...

tigger- even if you o'd yesterday, I think you are covered. :dust:

From what I understand, as I wake up at different times, the main thing is to TRY to take it at the same time, AND after 5 hrs of sleep. Sooo... If it wad only a couple hrs, but you got the same amount of sleep, you should be ok. I did read somewhere that for every hour you deduct or add .1
I can't remember which way it went, I think add .1 for each hour earlier, subtract .1 for each hour later, but I am not sure. 

I have insomnia, and go thru bouts of bad sleep, so I'm only putting so much weight on whatt ff says - however, last friday my temp was 97.7 and saturday went to 98.7! A full degree


----------



## Angel wings13

Tigger1723 said:
 

> Angel Wings did you test? Any BFP???!!!!

Well, STILL positive opk's! But :bfn: on hpt - however my o date was changed, so I am only 8dpo right now. I still take tests "just in case" lol... I want to see the first real line, then see a nice dark :bfp:!
The moment that happens I will post it here! Fx and dust to you o'ers!

Sticky dust for those of us in the whatever wait! Hehe


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> OMG I wish my OPK's would get here!! Feeling like O is getting close.
> 
> Omg, STILL waiting? Have you called them? Seems like it's been like 2 wks! At least!Click to expand...
> 
> 10 days! :brat:Click to expand...
> 
> It's like the 2ww! :rofl:Click to expand...

LOL Tell me about it!!


----------



## Angel wings13

I can't help but feel depressed about these long cycles. Normally I would be happy, but it's frustrating when ttc. If I get the :witch: before I get pregnant, I'm definitely going to the doc! Well I guess I'm going to the doc either way!


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> FF finally gave me crosshairs, but I think they're wrong! CD20?!?! I had a positive opk on cd 17 (I think) and O cramps on like cd 13, 14, and 18. On top of that I did not have 3 higher temps after cd 20! But I did after cd 17! I think FF is trolling me, and I'm only 7 dpo if this is when is I O'd... but whatever I don't even care I just want to be pregnant this month! Pleeeeaaaaase!!! :brat:

Charting still has a margin of error of 3 days! Poas.com has info on that


----------



## Angel wings13

WannaBeAMum89 said:


> ohh and iv been having like a weird fluttering in my lower abdomen aswell :wacko: anybody else had this before?x

Yes! I had the same flutter earlier this week! The next day I had an extremely sharp painful jab on my right side, but lower than my ovary, and not THAT far to the right...i know implantation can be more to one side than another. With my mc
my beans were on the left - that's the side where my ovary and tube were removed...i have some scar tissue on my uterus there. I had other probs too- sch and an enlarged yolk sac. I'm hoping that sharp pain to the right may have been the start of implantation??

Arghh.... I'm setting myself up for disappointment with all this "hope"


----------



## WannaBeAMum89

Angel wings13 said:


> WannaBeAMum89 said:
> 
> 
> ohh and iv been having like a weird fluttering in my lower abdomen aswell :wacko: anybody else had this before?x
> 
> Yes! I had the same flutter earlier this week! The next day I had an extremely sharp painful jab on my right side, but lower than my ovary, and not THAT far to the right...i know implantation can be more to one side than another. With my mc
> my beans were on the left - that's the side where my ovary and tube were removed...i have some scar tissue on my uterus there. I had other probs too- sch and an enlarged yolk sac. I'm hoping that sharp pain to the right may have been the start of implantation??
> 
> Arghh.... I'm setting myself up for disappointment with all this "hope"Click to expand...

well hopefully it is implantation pains for you :thumbup: ye i keep setting myself up for disappointment every cycle, hopefully sometime soon all this hope isnt gonna lead to disapointment but joy :winkwink: x


----------



## Angel wings13

WannaBeAMum89 said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WannaBeAMum89 said:
> 
> 
> ohh and iv been having like a weird fluttering in my lower abdomen aswell :wacko: anybody else had this before?x
> 
> Yes! I had the same flutter earlier this week! The next day I had an extremely sharp painful jab on my right side, but lower than my ovary, and not THAT far to the right...i know implantation can be more to one side than another. With my mc
> my beans were on the left - that's the side where my ovary and tube were removed...i have some scar tissue on my uterus there. I had other probs too- sch and an enlarged yolk sac. I'm hoping that sharp pain to the right may have been the start of implantation??
> 
> Arghh.... I'm setting myself up for disappointment with all this "hope"Click to expand...
> 
> well hopefully it is implantation pains for you :thumbup: ye i keep setting myself up for disappointment every cycle, hopefully sometime soon all this hope isnt gonna lead to disapointment but joy :winkwink: xClick to expand...

:hugs:
I really hope this is everyone's month!
:dust:


----------



## Wugz22

I'm praying this is everyone's month too! :happydance: I keep thinking about how fun it would be to get a BFP a few days before X-mas (I think that's when I'll be testing) and then running out to get DH a 'world's best dad' shirt or mug or something to wrap up and let him open it as an early gift to give him the news! Probably jinxing myself by even saying that...


----------



## Nazz4

I got that fluttering feeling quite a bit ago, but it lasted ALL day. Now I keep having cramping, light headed, nausea usually whenever I'm in the car, and I threw up yesterday morning. I've been soooo tired my OH is getting annoyed with it and telling me I'm just being lazy, but it's like I can't get myself to be more than half awake. Yesterday my cramping felt like it was in my tube which kind of scared me, but I guess I'll play it out and see what happens. Don't want to think about any of it too much as I probably am not even pregnant. If the witch doesn't come this week then I'll test, but I'm sure she will. Praying she won't though.


----------



## Angel wings13

https://FertilityFriend.com/home/408a67

If you want to see my crazy chart!


----------



## Angel wings13

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/408a67/thumb.png

Dang, I'm trying to get my chart to show...


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> I got that fluttering feeling quite a bit ago, but it lasted ALL day. Now I keep having cramping, light headed, nausea usually whenever I'm in the car, and I threw up yesterday morning. I've been soooo tired my OH is getting annoyed with it and telling me I'm just being lazy, but it's like I can't get myself to be more than half awake. Yesterday my cramping felt like it was in my tube which kind of scared me, but I guess I'll play it out and see what happens. Don't want to think about any of it too much as I probably am not even pregnant. If the witch doesn't come this week then I'll test, but I'm sure she will. Praying she won't though.

ugh, I know the feeling! :hugs:

I have zero AF signs, and pg signs come and go. I don't know what to make of myself! I'm hoping I can even get pg! AND keep it ! 

This is SO frustrating!


----------



## Nazz4

I know about the whole getting pg and keeping it worry... That's the one thing I'm scared of getting pregnant is if this one will stay... I don't want to go through that again. And of course OH is convinced he can't have kids. Today I jokingly told him I'm going to rip his balls off (harsh I know) and he was like "I don't care I have no use for them anyways," which doesn't make sense to me, how could we mc if his junk didn't work, but whatever hopefully he's wrong! He has a little bit of hope since I haven't gotten AF yet, but really I just can't wait to test again... Praying the witch leaves me alone this month and I have a little bean in there instead! Since my O was so late I don't know when to test though... I was going to test on the 10th, the last possible day AF should come, but now that seems too early. I'm going to have to wait until after AF was supposed to come and go to get a good test result I think. SO the tww has turned into the three ww...


----------



## Nazz4

So I just looked up on FF "charts like mine" so I did the same O day as mine (at least the O day according to FF) and I added Negative HPT before a Positive HPT... most of these people didn't get a positive until cd 30 (or 10 dpo) a few a little earlier, a few a little later, so I guess I will wait till cd 30 to test if no AF which is really only a few more days. I think I can do it! lol 
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> https://FertilityFriend.com/home/408a67
> 
> If you want to see my crazy chart!

That is a wacky chart. I'd go nuts!


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> https://FertilityFriend.com/home/408a67
> 
> If you want to see my crazy chart!
> 
> That is a wacky chart. I'd go nuts!Click to expand...

:wacko: I am going nuts! At first I thought I o'd on the 22nd, had a temp rise the next day, a dip 5dpo, thought implantation, then it states pretty low,, went below coverline and I thought AF...then made a huge spike on dec 1st! Since then, I've stayed up more than before.

Anyone know how long implantation lasts? I know imp. Usually occurs 6-12dpo, but I mean how long from when it starts to burrow til it is fully implanted....

I saw somewhere that it can take 2 full days til implantation is "complete", I don't know if that's common, or just possible... Then, on average, it takes 2 days to register on blood test , and another1-4 days to get a pos hpt!
Plus if you look at hcg charts, the ranges are so wild! I think an "acceptable" low range of normal for 3 wks post conception is like 27 mIU..... OR, you could have 27 in a week! It's all over the place!

I think it sucks being a woman! (and no I'm not a tomboy) so much crap goes on in our body....


----------



## Angel wings13

Oh, quick side note! When I opened my dollar store hpt today, they accidentally put 2 tests in there instead of one! I know it's just a buck, but the way I tear through sticks it actually made me happy,lol!

Tomorrow, I'm going to try REALLY HARD to not test... I'm getting superstitious now and starting to think testing everyday	is like "a watched pot never boils".... I gotta stop trying so hard,lol. Fx and hope to get through in the morning and not test!


----------



## Nazz4

From what I've read the "it takes 6-12 days for implantation" means that is how long it takes for implantation to COMPLETE not START. So 6-12 dpo you should have already completed implantation. Confusing.


----------



## AnakeRose

My chart has me puzzled. It looks nothing like my chart last month. I'm almost thinking I'm not going to ovulate this month :( Unless that dip at CD6 was my O and FF doesn't detect it. I guess we'll see in the next 5-7 days. I didn't O until CD19 last month (if I did at all).


----------



## Angel wings13

Are you positive you o'd last cycle? Maybe it's didn't cuz you ARE going to o...

Just don't stress the ff thing too much.... 

I still think that bding as much as possible is the way to go. That way you aren't putting all your eggs in one basket so to speak.


----------



## Angel wings13

Oh and mine doesn't resemble last mon th's at all! 
Last month, other than a long cycle, it was almost perfect.

This month I've had 2 temp shifts - so I'm hoping it not being like last month is a good thing. In one of the tutorials they say that charting can be most trusted after like 6 months....then you can get better averages. Plus the extra stress from trying so hard to conceive is probably messing us all up!


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> Oh and mine doesn't resemble last mon th's at all!
> Last month, other than a long cycle, it was almost perfect.
> 
> This month I've had 2 temp shifts - so I'm hoping it not being like last month is a good thing. In one of the tutorials they say that charting can be most trusted after like 6 months....then you can get better averages. Plus the extra stress from trying so hard to conceive is probably messing us all up!

Yeah that's a good point. Crossing my fingers!


----------



## AnakeRose

I am going slowly crazy.....


----------



## Angel wings13

Oh my God - I obviously forgot about last month's temp debacle ...... Just looked at the previous chart and it is WAY crazy!!! I also had a cold just before halloween that might have effected things, IDK.... by comparison, THIS cycle looks almost normal! 

My chart is called "tri-phasic" because I had a second thermal shift. Looks like I "geared up" to ovulate, then didn't..... But after the big rise last week, I'm 90% sure I ovulated. AND my temps are looking much better than last cycle, and much better than my first temp shift... so FX and :dust:

I'm becoming seriously obsessed about having my rainbow baby. I look at pregnant women with envy, but when I see a little baby, it's all I can do not to cry STILL. Just when I think I'm better, I have a setback. It's so horrible. I just feel really depressed I guess....


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> I am going slowly crazy.....

I just looked closer at your chart, and I would say either you O'd CD 9, or not yet.... I think the only thing messing things up for you is that you had a couple high temps while on AF.... I bet if, just to see, you altered those temps, if it would mark the cd 9?? Or maybe it's waiting for a few more temps elevated since you didn't have 3 in a row that went up or stayed the same...that one went down, but just a tad....

If you are consistent with temp taking, and weren't sick to cause those high temps, you may just have an estrogen/progesterone imbalance. But don't fret too much - from what I have read things like that are easily corrected with meds, nothing invasive. sending you some ovulation vibes and :dust: !!

:flower:

:hugs:

:flower:


----------



## confetti83

Grrrr charts I think I didnt ovulate still as my temp did not rise today. Fortunately my hb will be home 2 day so I will def :sex:

Strange thing is my bbs feel warm, bigger and kind of lumpy like when I used to breastfeed.


----------



## Nazz4

That is strange, sure you didn't O on cd 10 where that little dip is?? 

I'm going crazy wishing I could test already! It's so hard not to think about all this crap 24/7!


----------



## confetti83

Nazz4 said:


> That is strange, sure you didn't O on cd 10 where that little dip is??
> 
> I'm going crazy wishing I could test already! It's so hard not to think about all this crap 24/7!

When temp began to slowly rise at cd11 I thought so too but today it got stuck pffff.


----------



## confetti83

Ft mommy it is testing time!!!!!! Good luck!!!!


----------



## Nazz4

Well I think all of your charts look better than mine at least... I have the chart from hell!


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> Grrrr charts I think I didnt ovulate still as my temp did not rise today. Fortunately my hb will be home 2 day so I will  def :sex:
> 
> Strange thing is my bbs feel warm, bigger and kind of lumpy like when I used to breastfeed.

Well, last cycle it said you ovulated after just a .2 spike.... which you have now.... I bet if tomorrow is also high they might hit you with the crosshairs!:thumbup:


----------



## confetti83

Nazz4 said:


> Well I think all of your charts look better than mine at least... I have the chart from hell!

I think agnus castus has stabilised my hormones a bit. I know they say it should take a while to work but there def is a diff from my last cycles.plus my acne has subsided.


----------



## Angel wings13

FT mommy better update us tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## Wugz22

I got my crosshairs today! I O-ed way earlier than expected, so I'm going to have to say I officially love B6! If my cycle is still 26 days, then my LP would have gone from 9 days to 14 days exactly. Yay B6!:happydance:


----------



## Tigger1723

Hmmmm do much for me to read! 

No o yet... Ugh temp all over. No spike yet. Trying to stay consistent on BDing. I started to get better cm so maybe I'll I late. Just hope my phase will be long enough. 

What dpo are you angel wings? Any tests done? 

Ftmommy did u have a good birthday? Your dh sounded precious. I want new uggs. Did u get any bfp's today???

I'll write more later. Leaving a short trip now. Time to drive in the snow....ugh


----------



## AnakeRose

FF gave me dashed crosshairs at CD11! Now I'm totally confused.


----------



## Tigger1723

If my temp keeps going higher will I have o'd on cd15?? Fingers crossed! I feel like a BDing machine!


----------



## Wugz22

Tigger1723 said:


> If my temp keeps going higher will I have o'd on cd15?? Fingers crossed! I feel like a BDing machine!

There is a good chance! GL! Keep DtD for day or two just in case! :happydance:


----------



## Angel wings13

FF gave me dashed crosshairs at CD11! Now I'm totally confused.[/QUOTE]
I thought so! 3 high temps after 6 lower ones generally triggers the crosshairs.....


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> Tigger1723 said:
> 
> 
> If my temp keeps going higher will I have o'd on cd15?? Fingers crossed! I feel like a BDing machine!
> 
> There is a good chance! GL! Keep DtD for day or two just in case! :happydance:Click to expand...

Yes definitely! :happydance:

You guys all sound so positive!

I am (probably) 9dpo, and of course I tested, but got a :bfn:
Woke up today with sore boobs -without grabbing at them,lol

I swear I'm getting more hopeful by the day, I was going all thru FF and reading a lot of their stuff, and I didn't realize this but "average" bfp is 14dpo - even with "sensitive" tests! I keep seeing these women with bfp on 8-10 dpo, but it's actually rare. They even strongly recommend testing at 18dpo..


----------



## confetti83

I am soooooo angry at my hb. Last cycle I had to explain that women have like 3 days that we need to bd to at least have a chance for a baby. I do not know where they get the mentality that every day is ok for concieving. This cycle I reminded him about these 3 days. My hb has been working very hard I know and he works on a shift basis. Today he has to go for night shift so he usually sleeps for an hour or so before he goes. I told him I would wake him up personally at 7pm. I went to wake him and he is still very sleepy I told him how could he be sleepy if I left homeat about 2.30pm he said he would go to sleep! instead he watched a football match and went to sleep at 5pm. Soooo for football he has the energy for me no.! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr If I could I would honestly diy bd but obviously for biological reasons I need him. MEN MEN MEN:growlmad::trouble:


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> I am soooooo angry at my hb. Last cycle I had to explain that women have like 3 days that we need to bd to at least have a chance for a baby. I do not know where they get the mentality that every day is ok for concieving. This cycle I reminded him about these 3 days. My hb has been working very hard I know and he works on a shift basis. Today he has to go for night shift so he usually sleeps for an hour or so before he goes. I told him I would wake him up personally at 7pm. I went to wake him and he is still very sleepy I told him how could he be sleepy if I left homeat about 2.30pm he said he would go to sleep! instead he watched a football match and went to sleep at 5pm. Soooo for football he has the energy for me no.! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr If I could I would honestly diy bd but obviously for biological reasons I need him. MEN MEN MEN:growlmad::trouble:

That sucks! Love the little icon with the bat...lol

I had come up with some crazy idea that (for some reason I spoke out loud) that if he hurried up and "collected" his :spermy: I would use a baby med syringe and squirt it in me, :haha: thinking I could do it with so much force it would HAVE to make it up there, :rofl:

I know, the sperm can't love outside the body for more than a couple minutes, if that... Just sometimes my obsessive nuttiness comes out :blush:

He responded : "What?!" And just laughed...

The first time I did a head stand on the bed after, he thought that was funny, so now I wait for him to leave the room (he smokes a cigarette after)....even though I always have to pee after, I hold it as long as I can.
Can't wait to get my bfp already and be in my 2nd trimester.


----------



## AnakeRose

If I O'd there, then it probably won't happen this month. We'll have to see what I get tomorrow morning.


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> If I O'd there, then it probably won't happen this month. We'll have to see what I get tomorrow morning.

Well, it shows you DTD 2 days before, and day after... I would say you are well covered!! A lot of sperm live 72 hours! A few longer...

plus, if you actually o'd ;ate on CD11, then doing the deed the next day could STILL make it possible, in addition to the spermies left from a couple days prior!! FX and :dust: Also on FF, on one of the features (pregnancy monitor maybe?? I forget) it shows a 4 day block chart labeled " - 2days, -1 day, o day, oday +1.......and marks when you DTD then gives you a rating. I am marked at the 2 day before, the day of, and day after..... but, with these pos OPKs and the fact that I continued to have EWCM for a few days after my O date (although MUCH less.... I had literall globs last friday, sorry TMI), we still DTD every other day, so 3 times in the 6 days following O...just in case. But now my cm dried up finally around last wednesday or so, and the cm is now only a little, and creamy (ah! I know TMI) ...but FF said that was an early pg sign for 27.8% of women at my DPO.... :shrug:

I think you are covered, if it doesn't happen, it's not from anything you did or didn't do - it's just that it didn't happen. So don't blame yourself hun. I hope that came out right - I know that I definitely covered my bases, even if I o'd a little later, but every fertilized egg doesn't implant, for whatever reason. It sucks (trust me I know!) , but it's like we are all doing all we can, and then have to sit back and hope it sticks!!

Well, I am happy to not be in the wait alone.... the sucky thing is I've been "in the wait" since the last time all of you were!!! I hate these long cycles!!
This graphic is perfect :bike: Ha! My "cycle" literally squashing me and my chance!! It's like losing a chance.... If I only get my AF every other month, then I can only even possibly get pregnant like 6 times out of the year!!! I feel like my chances are cut in half or something....
:hugs: just hang in there....
These mood swings are getting pretty bad with me. I was weepy again last night, but I had this feeling last night and this morning like this was going to be my month...but now I'm back down and feel like it's not going to happen. My body can'y make up it's mind, I can't make up my mind, and I'm sick of crying!!! :muaha: 

I wish I could relax and do the whole NTNP thing, but now that it's in my head, I can't pretend I'm not thinking about it!!


----------



## AnakeRose

Yeah thanks Angel Wings. I never did get the EWCM so I'm not sure what that means. Had a few strings of EWCM this morning, but I had to go looking for it. The pregnancy monitor says Good.

Having some weird lower abdomen stuff today and I'm craving chocolate chip cookie dough....doesn't help there's some in the freezer lol I'm probably just imagining it.


----------



## FTMommy01

Had a great birthday but got a BFN today :( Not sure whats going on with my body Im NEVER late not even a day and today makes it a week. UGH! Frustrated....


----------



## Angel wings13

FTMommy01 said:


> Had a great birthday but got a BFN today :( Not sure whats going on with my body Im NEVER late not even a day and today makes it a week. UGH! Frustrated....

That's strange! I understand the frustration ! I used to have identical cycles myself and it's been a crapshoot since I stopped bc pills in may(and I was only on them about 2 yrs), then the mc... Starting to think I'm stressed from the mc and wanting a baby so badly that I'm delaying my ovulation. OH does say I have a stubborn mind,lol. Well I think my body must be trying to show my mind who's boss. Basically telling me to take my previously regular cycles and shove it ! 

Initially I figured since I got pregnant on accident while having wonky cycles, then it should be easy if I "tried". Ha! So much for that!


----------



## Angel wings13

FT mommy- are you going to call your doc? Is there anything in your chart that indicates you MAY have o'd later?


----------



## Nazz4

confetti83 said:


> Nazz4 said:
> 
> 
> Well I think all of your charts look better than mine at least... I have the chart from hell!
> 
> I think agnus castus has stabilised my hormones a bit. I know they say it should take a while to work but there def is a diff from my last cycles.plus my acne has subsided.Click to expand...

Well I also was taking the BCP last cycle, only for that cycle, and came off this cycle when we decided to try... so my hormones might be going crazy. That's another reason I'm not going to go crazy if my AF is late, even though it's never late whenever I stop BC, but you never know.



confetti83 said:


> I am soooooo angry at my hb. Last cycle I had to explain that women have like 3 days that we need to bd to at least have a chance for a baby. I do not know where they get the mentality that every day is ok for concieving. This cycle I reminded him about these 3 days. My hb has been working very hard I know and he works on a shift basis. Today he has to go for night shift so he usually sleeps for an hour or so before he goes. I told him I would wake him up personally at 7pm. I went to wake him and he is still very sleepy I told him how could he be sleepy if I left homeat about 2.30pm he said he would go to sleep! instead he watched a football match and went to sleep at 5pm. Soooo for football he has the energy for me no.! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr If I could I would honestly diy bd but obviously for biological reasons I need him. MEN MEN MEN:growlmad::trouble:

My OH plays video games until the wee hours of the morning and then is always super tired when he gets up for work and is always almost late... so annoying, he could just be bding with me and then go to sleep :growlmad:... don't get me wrong, I love video games too, but he is addicted for sure. I'm just addicted to wanting a baby, is that so bad?! lolol

Anyways AF hasn't shown so if she doesn't show tomorrow then officially late. I think I'm going to wait to test on Thursday morning if no AF by then so I can get a good test. And I'm going out of town on Thursday to go hang out with the family for awhile so I'd like to know before that... Although I don't know if I would tell them yet or not because I don't want to break the news so early if it turns out ectopic or chemical or MC or whatever. I will probably go to the doc first.


----------



## AnakeRose

My cat has been extremely weird today. She's been super cuddly (which is weird) and she's been sitting on me a lot today (again, weird). It's probably my imagination lol


----------



## Angel wings13

Angel wings13 said:


> FT mommy- are you going to call your doc? Is there anything in your chart that indicates you MAY have o'd later?

Oh, and happy bday! Mine is the 26th. Hopefully I will be the designated driver! :winkwink: ( we meet up with my bff and her husband every year on my bday, and on hers, for dinner and.cocktails)


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> My cat has been extremely weird today. She's been super cuddly (which is weird) and she's been sitting on me a lot today (again, weird). It's probably my imagination lol

Don't know if you remember, by my cat was acting weird the DAY after my alleged o... He likes to sleep in our bed, and is generally a good cat, but that day was like nothing he had ever done, ever, to anyone! He is not a lap cat and was purring so loud and going out if his way to get in my lap. He's fat and didn't fit,lol, but I tried to adjust, he still was hanging over each side of me,lol. He had another moment of weirdbess a few days ago. I was lying on the couch, he was lying by my feet. He got up and curled up on my chest - now he does this every night for about 5 min when I go to bed, never any other time, and this was the very first time he did this to me during the day, on the couch... Not as significant as the other day, which literally was nothing like him, but still odd...

I hope he is sending something and not preparing to "comfort me". He did NOT due this with my mc pregnancy, but he did lay on the bed with me for the 3 hours I screamed in agonizing pain....

Hope he's not picking up on that. Either a total fluke, or maybe this is the real thing, and he feels protective or something...

Ugh, I'm reading signs in my cat now! Please hide the tea leaves and the tarot cards before I'm committed!


----------



## confetti83

Ft Mommy maybe you ovulated later than you thought fingers crossed for you xx. 
Nazz good luck.
Angel hope those tests decide to give you 2 lines!
Anake I think animals know when something is going on so hopefully this time itbis a baby your cat is sensing.

Today my temp got up I think if my temp stays up ff will give me crosshairs yesterday.


----------



## 2ndtry04

hi everybody! Wasn't here 'cause I had really busy weekend, had a wedding party yesterday, and I have sciatica pain in my lower back, so I can hardly move, but even though, we manage to BD these 3 days (even this morning before DH went to work :) )

I have soooo much to read here ....


----------



## Wugz22

Here I am, with FF saying our chance of conception this month is "high" and we had perfectly timed BD, chart was looking perfect.... And then today my temp dips so low that FF takes away my crosshairs. I am so upset. What does that mean? We'll BD again tonight but that's probably our last chance, since DH leaves on business tomorrow for the rest of the week. I thought this was my month.:nope:


----------



## FTMommy01

:witch: arrived today, boooo!!! On to the next cycle, I have no idea what to think now that I was so late this last cycle. Im debating on either not doing anything this next cycle as far as ovulation tests and whatnot and trying to "relax" about the whole thing or if I should go all out and try some new things! LOL Hopefully the witch doesnt stay long so I can get this cycle going!!


----------



## Nazz4

I'm sorry ftmommy :( what a bummer. This happened to me in the summer except AF was like 3 weeks late or something, and I had spotting in between that I thought was implantation. I figured I was one of those people that had low HCG levels that couldn't be detected on a HPT... Keep trying though, you'll get that sticky!


----------



## AnakeRose

:hugs: sorry FTmommy that stinks. 

My chart took a big dip today and my crosshairs disappeared. Maybe this is the O I thought was coming :D Need to try and convince DH to BD tonight.


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> Here I am, with FF saying our chance of conception this month is "high" and we had perfectly timed BD, chart was looking perfect.... And then today my temp dips so low that FF takes away my crosshairs. I am so upset. What does that mean? We'll BD again tonight but that's probably our last chance, since DH leaves on business tomorrow for the rest of the week. I thought this was my month.:nope:

Maybe it will go back up tomorrow
:hugs: as they say, you aren't out til the :witch: sings! Some pregnancy charts are triphasic anyways...fx!


----------



## Angel wings13

:flower: Ftmommy, I'm sorry! :hugs:

Maybe you well be able to conceive on christmas!


----------



## FTMommy01

Thanks ladies. Big bummer :shrug: Has anyone else been this late and I guess AF hasnt completley shown up yet, when I wipe there is brown discharge so Im just assuming by tomorrow morning AF will be here? Definitely a weird month for me, Ive never had this happen before.


----------



## confetti83

FTMommy01 said:


> Thanks ladies. Big bummer :shrug: Has anyone else been this late and I guess AF hasnt completley shown up yet, when I wipe there is brown discharge so Im just assuming by tomorrow morning AF will be here? Definitely a weird month for me, Ive never had this happen before.

I had that happen when I was preggy with my son. Fingers crossed af does not show tomm.


----------



## confetti83

Managed to bd today. Last month had a day witb some great ewcm but this month I had to take the expectorant to have some good cm. If temp is up tomm than I might be 2dpo.


----------



## AnakeRose

confetti83 said:


> FTMommy01 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies. Big bummer :shrug: Has anyone else been this late and I guess AF hasnt completley shown up yet, when I wipe there is brown discharge so Im just assuming by tomorrow morning AF will be here? Definitely a weird month for me, Ive never had this happen before.
> 
> I had that happen when I was preggy with my son. Fingers crossed af does not show tomm.Click to expand...

Yeah, brown is good. If it goes away then you're still in :flower: FX for you!


----------



## Wugz22

Nazz, you have a similar drop on 4 DPO as me... what do you make of it??? FF took away my crosshairs when I entered my temp today, but you have crosshairs... is that because your temp went back up to normal?


----------



## AnakeRose

Wugz22 said:


> Nazz, you have a similar drop on 4 DPO as me... what do you make of it??? FF took away my crosshairs when I entered my temp today, but you have crosshairs... is that because your temp went back up to normal?

Yeah I lost mine today too, but when I put in a normal temp tomorrow it puts them back where they were. Is 4dpo too early for implantation?


----------



## Angel wings13

I read something that said they don't have "concrete" evidence that the dip is an actual"implantation" dip...
It's a theory. They studied a whole bunch of charts, and the "dip" was found on both pg and non pg charts....

It also did say that although not necessarily caused by implantation, if your chart dips down then goes back up, especially if it goes up higher than the day before the dip, that these "tri-phasic" charts were 127% more likely to end in pregnancy! 

So, even though 4dpo may be a bit early, if it goes back up, it's definitely a good thing! 

I don't recall where I read it, but I was googling things about implantation dips and read a lot. 

That's why if you put a temp in for tomorrow, that is where it was before the dip, they give you the crosshairs back.
I need to learn about cervical position/firmness,etc...

Before just recently, I never have it much thought, but I'm not sure if when the day I checked it seemed soft, but I have nothing to compare it to. As for if it's high or low, I definitely don't know !


----------



## Wugz22

I've read that 4 DPO is probably too soon for implantation. I can't wait to go to sleep so I can wake up and temp! I'm hoping for a big old number!!!! My DH thinks I'm crazy. After I temped and saw this big dip I went out to find him in the kitchen to tell him and just immediately started crying. He pretends to understand how BBT works but obviously doesn't, since he told me to just take it again! He tries :)


----------



## 2ndtry04

nice thing is that he is trying :), but I can understand how annoyed you must feel....

I hate that I couldn't take temps properly these two days!


----------



## Angel wings13

2ndtry04 said:


> nice thing is that he is trying :), but I can understand how annoyed you must feel....
> 
> I hate that I couldn't take temps properly these two days!

Mine gets the whole temp when you wake up, but he can't seem to remember I'm not supposed to move or talk. My parents won this cruise for 4, and had taken my boys with them. Well yesterday was their day to come home, and my phone ringing woke me up, but of course I didn't answer the phone, I grabbed my thermometer and stuck it in my mouth. Well, DF grabs my phone and starts saying "babe, babe....hey jenn, Jenn! Babe your mom is on the phone, babe your mom!" He was looking at the caller id, idk why he didn't answer, I just grunted since the thermometer was in my mouth...
Finally it beeped, I pull it out and was kinda annoyed (we've been over this so much) and said" I am not supposed to move or talk til I take my temp. " ( I woke up on my left side, facing away from him, so between my back to him and me making a grunt sound he thought I was being bitchy,lol - he didn't say that, but I could tell)

Then he apologized and said he forgot " I " was.so anal about that! Hello! I didn't invent BBT! Lol

But he DOES understand what the temps mean and stuff.

So, today is CD 39, 10dpo(probably)

And of course, :bfn:

This is day 2 of waking up to sore bb's. The soreness diminishes as the day goes on though....they are also now SLIGHTLY tender to the touch.

I only have one test left. I keep saying I'll wait, and I REALLY thought I was going to wait...but since my boobs were hurting, I caved, thinking maybe I'll see a faint line...which of course I think I always see a faint line :haha:

FT mommy- maybe you o'd late, and you're having a bit of IB! 

If you are implanting now, that's why your hpt is negative! 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/408a67/thumb.png

Does this link take you to my chart?


----------



## Wugz22

Haha! That hilarious! God, now I'm terrified someone will call me early in the morning and ruin my BBT! I'll add it to my list of TTC worries :thumbup:


----------



## 2ndtry04

thanks angel......i just adjusted them, but just for the record they were flat these two days even though i woke up at different times.....

and what's up with that phone in the morning, last week it happened to me like 3 times....i never picked it up, since i had the thermometer in my mouth, like you, but still!!!!


----------



## FTMommy01

Maybe Angel! I sure hope so, this month has been full of ups and downs...I either want AF to show fully and get this show on the road or for something to show on an HPT. MY mother in law asked me AGAIN last night when we are going to start trying for another one. She literally asks me everytime she sees me and I dont think she even realizes how much she has asked me, I dont ever give her a straight answer I just always say "who knows, maybe soon!" when I really want to say "IM TRYING OK, SOMETIMES IT JUST DOESNT WORK!!" LoL ugh, vent over! 

We need some BFP's soons!! Hoping by the end of the week AF will show up in full force or I will get some other symptoms of being Pregnant.


----------



## AnakeRose

FTMommy01 said:


> Maybe Angel! I sure hope so, this month has been full of ups and downs...I either want AF to show fully and get this show on the road or for something to show on an HPT. MY mother in law asked me AGAIN last night when we are going to start trying for another one. She literally asks me everytime she sees me and I dont think she even realizes how much she has asked me, I dont ever give her a straight answer I just always say "who knows, maybe soon!" when I really want to say "IM TRYING OK, SOMETIMES IT JUST DOESNT WORK!!" LoL ugh, vent over!
> 
> We need some BFP's soons!! Hoping by the end of the week AF will show up in full force or I will get some other symptoms of being Pregnant.

Holy crap that sounds like my mother in law!! The only two people that know we're trying is my mom and my best friend.


----------



## Wugz22

We haven't told anyone that we're TTC, and I like it that way... although DH didn't realize that telling his best friend that I'm "off the pill" is just about the same as telling someone your TTC.... nice work :dohh:


----------



## Tigger1723

Ha ha!! 

Ok my first ever positive opk!! Ladies what should I do? Bd tonight based on chart or did I miss it?? Confused.


----------



## AnakeRose

Ok seriously...she NEVER does this 
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/GeoLap.jpg


----------



## FTMommy01

aw how cute is that!!! I really do think animals sense stuff, my cat is the biggest cuddle bug anyway so he never really gives me any signs haha . 

So update, this afternoon the brown spotting is GONE! there is now nothing there when I wipe not even a little bit :headspin: Im going crazy, what does this mean?? UGH Im so sick of waiting for answers. If AF still doesnt show by Friday I need to make a doctors appointment.


----------



## Tigger1723

FTMommy01 said:


> aw how cute is that!!! I really do think animals sense stuff, my cat is the biggest cuddle bug anyway so he never really gives me any signs haha .
> 
> So update, this afternoon the brown spotting is GONE! there is now nothing there when I wipe not even a little bit :headspin: Im going crazy, what does this mean?? UGH Im so sick of waiting for answers. If AF still doesnt show by Friday I need to make a doctors appointment.

I would say implantation or a sign!!!


----------



## Angel wings13

My cat is still being weird too!
Nothing as odd as that first day....
This will probably sound gross, and since my cat has chronic bad breath, it is pretty gross...

Nugget has always been a licker - first cat I've ever had that liked to lick people, but whatever. Well, lately, when he lays on my chest (that IS normal), he has been licking me on the lips and literally IN my nostrils!! So I'm hit with his breath full force!! 

Normally, he will lick my chin or forehead. He has NEVER licked my LIPS (eeewww) or IN MY NOSE (again, eeeww)

Ok, now, based on some of his odd behavior, I did a little test, which makes me totally certifiable as a nut :blush:
Seeing how he wants to lick my lips, as a scientific experiment ONLY, I approached him where he was laying (instead of waiting for him to come to me), and licked my lips, and (God, I'm sorry I'm even sharing this, it's pretty embarassing) let out a little bit of saliva,lol, :blush: and sorta rubbed it past the corners of my mouth.... Ok, see, telling this story is making it seem much worse in hindsight, anyways, I did that and kneeled down next to the chair he was sleeping on, and actually said "Nugget, is mommy having a baby?" He looked up, licked my saliva off my face and then started licking inside my nose!! WTF??

I realize I did something out of character myself,lol.....but I wanted to see if maybe he just happened to be licking my lips and nostrils during our cuddle time at night, or if he was liking some sort of scent coming out of me....

Now, although a licker, he only does this when HE comes to ME, and if I go to HIM, I normally just pet him and he likes it for a mintue then usually leaves the area....

Weird I know! Laugh, I don't blame you!! 

Also, part of what gave me this idea was because the first time (2nights ago) he started licking my lips, I had by chance just happened to lick my own lips - they felt dry like I needed some chap stick..... Well, my over worked brain got to thinking, is there something in my saliva?? Hence the little experiment....

:rofl: I just read this and it must REALLY sound like I'm crazy!!!

@Rose: you have ovulated right?? Cuz my cat started his weirdness the day after my O.


----------



## Angel wings13

FTMommy01 said:


> aw how cute is that!!! I really do think animals sense stuff, my cat is the biggest cuddle bug anyway so he never really gives me any signs haha .
> 
> So update, this afternoon the brown spotting is GONE! there is now nothing there when I wipe not even a little bit :headspin: Im going crazy, what does this mean?? UGH Im so sick of waiting for answers. If AF still doesnt show by Friday I need to make a doctors appointment.

I think you should make an appt right away! It's not unheard of to get a neg HPT but still be pregnant!

Time for some blood work I think! :test:

:dust:


----------



## Angel wings13

Tigger1723 said:


> Ha ha!!
> 
> Ok my first ever positive opk!! Ladies what should I do? Bd tonight based on chart or did I miss it?? Confused.

When in doubt, BD!!

Pos OPK, maybe the O is coming!!!:thumbup:


----------



## AnakeRose

FF took my crosshairs away today, but I'm starting to get the EWCM feeling down there so maybe I haven't O'd yet. Going to jump the hubby tonight regardless!


----------



## Tigger1723

anakerose said:


> ff took my crosshairs away today, but i'm starting to get the ewcm feeling down there so maybe i haven't o'd yet. Going to jump the hubby tonight regardless!

me too!!!!


----------



## Nazz4

My dog has been pretty interesting the past few days as well. Whenever we go to bed (she sleeps in bed with us) she always cuddles and sleeps with OH, not me. Lately she has been cuddling with him when we fall asleep, but by the time we wake up she's cuddled up with me instead, either on my pillow next to my head or curled up in my stomach (I sleep on my side). Pretty weird, but I'm not sure it means anything.


----------



## Nazz4

Wugz22 said:


> Nazz, you have a similar drop on 4 DPO as me... what do you make of it??? FF took away my crosshairs when I entered my temp today, but you have crosshairs... is that because your temp went back up to normal?

Hell Idk what my chart means at all anywhere. First I thought I O'd cd 13, then I thought cd 17, now FF is telling me cd 20 :shrug:. That dip freaked me out there because it went all the way down to 65.9 something or whatever... really low and I even re temped afterwards to see if my thermometer was wonky, but it was the same. The only thing I could think of was that were was a ghost next to me when I was sleeping that night lol.


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz and Rose - there is a lot of info on animals and early pregnancy if you google it. Most of what I have found so far is anecdotal, not actual studies, but I'm sure animals can smell the difference. My kitten hasn't acted funny, but we've only had him about a month. I don't think he would as in tune with me as my Cat.... definitely something to think about. Also my 6 yr old asked me last night if we were going to have a baby, and that he wanted a baby sister! We were not talking about it or anything. Today he asked me if I had a baby in my tummy....

I asked him why, and if he thought I looked bigger, he said no, he can just feel it. I will admit my 6 yr old has a huge imagination.


----------



## AnakeRose

yeah kids and pets have this sixth sense that we have lost as adults. She's snuggled up beside me on the couch right now and that's another thing she hasn't done since she was a kitten. She won't let me pet her though, but I don't care, she's there :) I'm also on a cooking kick today. Making fresh bread and home made chicken soup. LOL again probably my imagination, but it is definitely strange!! If I O'd when FF said I'd only be at 4dpo. We'll see!

Oh yeah and my OPK/HPT kit is STILL not here!! :brat: I got an email from the company saying there have been some delays at customs for all of their Canadian packages. I would have loved to have known that BEFORE I ordered! LOL watch this, I won't even need them.


----------



## Angel wings13

Yumm....fresh home made bread sounds really good! 

I bet you are right about the opks... Before my mc pregnancy I bought a super plus box of tampons only to find out I was preggo a week later!
I considered doing that again, but I don't think it works if you purposely by tampons. :rofl:

Man I am turning into one superstitious chick! If no af or bfp a week from now, I'll still be asking my cat his opinion, reading tea leaves and maybe even using one of those magic 8 balls :rofl:

I haven't even told my fiance about my cat experiment...lol, after this "home made" hpt I made last cycle that almost blew up the bathroom, I don't think he cares for my experiments. FYI: despite what you may find online, do NOT add bleach to your cup of pee or vice versa. It creates a toxic gas and also produces enough heat to melt a disposable plastic cup and burn your hand when you pick it up....and the foam goes everywhere... :rofl:

True story! I love you all, but I'm really starting to think I should be head nut..lol...not cuz I want to be some leader, but because I do seem to be the craziest....


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> Yumm....fresh home made bread sounds really good!
> 
> I bet you are right about the opks... Before my mc pregnancy I bought a super plus box of tampons only to find out I was preggo a week later!
> I considered doing that again, but I don't think it works if you purposely by tampons. :rofl:
> 
> Man I am turning into one superstitious chick! If no af or bfp a week from now, I'll still be asking my cat his opinion, reading tea leaves and maybe even using one of those magic 8 balls :rofl:
> 
> I haven't even told my fiance about my cat experiment...lol, after this "home made" hpt I made last cycle that almost blew up the bathroom, I don't think he cares for my experiments. FYI: despite what you may find online, do NOT add bleach to your cup of pee or vice versa. It creates a toxic gas and also produces enough heat to melt a disposable plastic cup and burn your hand when you pick it up....and the foam goes everywhere... :rofl:
> 
> True story! I love you all, but I'm really starting to think I should be head nut..lol...not cuz I want to be some leader, but because I do seem to be the craziest....

Glad you're ok but :rofl: on that home made HPT. Mental note never to do that. Just curious, what was supposed to happen if you're pregnant? or is that what happens if you are?


----------



## Nazz4

Haha homemade test... I found this site actually a week or so ago because I was curious as to how people used to find out they were pregnant before tests existed... I really want some wheat and barley seeds to test out this Egyptian theory :)

https://history.nih.gov/exhibits/thinblueline/timeline.html


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> Yumm....fresh home made bread sounds really good!
> 
> I bet you are right about the opks... Before my mc pregnancy I bought a super plus box of tampons only to find out I was preggo a week later!
> I considered doing that again, but I don't think it works if you purposely by tampons. :rofl:
> 
> Man I am turning into one superstitious chick! If no af or bfp a week from now, I'll still be asking my cat his opinion, reading tea leaves and maybe even using one of those magic 8 balls :rofl:
> 
> I haven't even told my fiance about my cat experiment...lol, after this "home made" hpt I made last cycle that almost blew up the bathroom, I don't think he cares for my experiments. FYI: despite what you may find online, do NOT add bleach to your cup of pee or vice versa. It creates a toxic gas and also produces enough heat to melt a disposable plastic cup and burn your hand when you pick it up....and the foam goes everywhere... :rofl:
> 
> True story! I love you all, but I'm really starting to think I should be head nut..lol...not cuz I want to be some leader, but because I do seem to be the craziest....
> 
> Glad you're ok but :rofl: on that home made HPT. Mental note never to do that. Just curious, what was supposed to happen if you're pregnant? or is that what happens if you are?Click to expand...

I first read about these home made hpt's on poas.com..... Before trying the one I did, I googled "home made pg tests" and sure enough that came up, but with mixed results...lol.

Supposedly if you put some pee in a cup, then added bleach, and it really foamed, then you were probably pregnant... well I was not pregnant, but holy cow did it foam! A small amount of pee
with a cap of bleach caused the cup to overflow with foam!

There was another one, with leaves from a a dandelion. It said if you poured your pee on the leaves (with plastic or ceran wrap under them) and within an hour if red blisters appeared on the leaves, it meant positive,lol. There was also something with pine-sol but I forget that one.

@nazz- I saw the wheat barley thing, but what I read was supposed to determine gender. It said if you planted grain, and peed on the soil, if you were pregnant it would sprout quickly, and wheat meant boy and barley meant girl, or vice versa, don't recall which way it went.

Can't believe I even tried the bleach thing....

Ammonia plus bleach is KNOWN to produce toxic gas, but I used such a tiny amount I figured it couldn't hurt...:haha:

I'm thinking the women these worked for it was just coincidental...but a lot were like 60+ years ago home tests...i think by the time women tried that, they were probably a month late or something, so that's why they thought it was reliable. This day and age more women want to know, and want to know.NOW,LOL

Idk, I'm back down again, thinking it's not going to happen. I'm really bummed out. This friday will be 14 dpo, if I don't get my bfp or af by then, then I'm probably going to make an appointment.... Something has got to give!


----------



## confetti83

Had a lot to read this morn.

Thanks Angel for telling us the bleach experiment I was going to try it this cycle!!

Ft Mommy I have read that after ib it takes 2 days for a preg test to show positive.

My temp still up today cant wait to start testing.


----------



## 2ndtry04

confetti, your temps look great! If they stay up tomorrow, it looks like you O'd on Sun.

Angel, I cried reading that! OMG, can't believe that you even tried that "home made" experiment!!!! :)

I freaked out this morning, my temps went up, but they were supposed to go down today, I always O on CD13, and they should be lowest this morning, but ..... :wacko::shrug: I don't know what this means, it can be either way....I could have O'd yesterday, but than I never got EWCM (or bding covered it up)....i think it was sort of stretchy last night, but just a small amount, but not this morning....
and if I am still waiting to O, this morning's temp looks totally weird, can't imagine that they will be so high that this one can stay among lower ones....

Aaaaa, loosing my mind over this!


----------



## FTMommy01

Well AF has FINALLy shown her ugly head this morning. Im just glad something has come and we can get started with our 4th cycle. I have always been so regular 33 day cycles exactly and now this last one was 42 days, hope I go back to 33 days those long ones stink!! I only had the 7 day ovulation tests last month so this month im doing the 25 day tests so I can be sure EXACTLY when I ovulate and hope for the best!!


----------



## AnakeRose

Sorry FTMommy :hugs: at least you know now.

Confetti, your chart looks great! 

I think I may have ovulated in the middle of the night last night :happydance: had a sharp pinpoint pain in my left side. Good thing we BD'd last night :D Temp went down again so I'm probably on my way to getting the good crosshairs.


----------



## confetti83

Sooo sorry Ft mommy I hope you get your Bfp nxt cycle. 

I am not positive at all that we did it as we did not bd enough. It would be so great to give everyone the news on Xmas day but maybe I am just dreaming dont know why but I feel so low today.


----------



## Angel wings13

2ndtry04 said:


> confetti, your temps look great! If they stay up tomorrow, it looks like you O'd on Sun.
> 
> Angel, I cried reading that! OMG, can't believe that you even tried that "home made" experiment!!!! :)
> 
> I freaked out this morning, my temps went up, but they were supposed to go down today, I always O on CD13, and they should be lowest this morning, but ..... :wacko::shrug: I don't know what this means, it can be either way....I could have O'd yesterday, but than I never got EWCM (or bding covered it up)....i think it was sort of stretchy last night, but just a small amount, but not this morning....
> and if I am still waiting to O, this morning's temp looks totally weird, can't imagine that they will be so high that this one can stay among lower ones....
> 
> Aaaaa, loosing my mind over this!

:dohh: which one? When I asked my cat and he licked my saliva or the mad scientist that created a mini bomb? :rofl:

As for o with only a little ewcm - the same thing happened to me this cycle the "first" time I got crosshairs. I only had very little cm... After 5 days ( I think) my temps dipped a bit, stayed down, then I started getting a LOT of ewcm, and had almost a full degree temp spike! Got a new set of crosshairs! Through google, it seems I geared up to 
Ovulate, but it didn't actually happen. With the second set of crosshairs I got, on cd 29, I had all the signs, and my temp has been up for 11 days straight. 

I would just keep :sex: every other day, if possible, that way you can't miss fertile days.

FTmommy: darn! :hugs: at least you have an answer, even though it's not the one you want, and yes long cycles are annoying! :growlmad:

I woke up crampy today, which is scary, but my temp is still good... Now I'm biting my nails for tomorrows temp...

My crazy chart :
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/408a67/thumb.png


----------



## AnakeRose

FTMommy...I just noticed you got married on 5/12/12 :D
My DH and I married on 5/5/12 :D

I played around with my chart this morning and it almost always gives me today as O day :D


----------



## Tigger1723

FTMommy01 said:


> Well AF has FINALLy shown her ugly head this morning. Im just glad something has come and we can get started with our 4th cycle. I have always been so regular 33 day cycles exactly and now this last one was 42 days, hope I go back to 33 days those long ones stink!! I only had the 7 day ovulation tests last month so this month im doing the 25 day tests so I can be sure EXACTLY when I ovulate and hope for the best!!

FTMommy- I bought the big box this month to. Look how many negatives I got until a positive. I was getting worried, but looks like I am going to O later than normal to. Since BC my cycles are wonky. I guess OPKS help track. Sorry dear. :hugs: Hoping this is your lucky cycle!!! I use clearblue digitals with the smileys. I can't figure out the other ones. They aren't a clear of a Positive OPK.


----------



## Tigger1723

Angel wings13 said:


> 2ndtry04 said:
> 
> 
> confetti, your temps look great! If they stay up tomorrow, it looks like you O'd on Sun.
> 
> Angel, I cried reading that! OMG, can't believe that you even tried that "home made" experiment!!!! :)
> 
> I freaked out this morning, my temps went up, but they were supposed to go down today, I always O on CD13, and they should be lowest this morning, but ..... :wacko::shrug: I don't know what this means, it can be either way....I could have O'd yesterday, but than I never got EWCM (or bding covered it up)....i think it was sort of stretchy last night, but just a small amount, but not this morning....
> and if I am still waiting to O, this morning's temp looks totally weird, can't imagine that they will be so high that this one can stay among lower ones....
> 
> Aaaaa, loosing my mind over this!
> 
> :dohh: which one? When I asked my cat and he licked my saliva or the mad scientist that created a mini bomb? :rofl:
> 
> As for o with only a little ewcm - the same thing happened to me this cycle the "first" time I got crosshairs. I only had very little cm... After 5 days ( I think) my temps dipped a bit, stayed down, then I started getting a LOT of ewcm, and had almost a full degree temp spike! Got a new set of crosshairs! Through google, it seems I geared up to
> Ovulate, but it didn't actually happen. With the second set of crosshairs I got, on cd 29, I had all the signs, and my temp has been up for 11 days straight.
> 
> I would just keep :sex: every other day, if possible, that way you can't miss fertile days.
> 
> FTmommy: darn! :hugs: at least you have an answer, even though it's not the one you want, and yes long cycles are annoying! :growlmad:
> 
> I woke up crampy today, which is scary, but my temp is still good... Now I'm biting my nails for tomorrows temp...
> 
> My crazy chart :
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/408a67/thumb.pngClick to expand...

Confetti- Your chart looks good! Keep BDing. 

Angelwings your wonky cycle actually looks promising. When are you going to test again?!?!? I really hope you get a BFP. Some body needs one for us ladies!!! 

I also read somewhere. I'll try to find the link that you should BD every day. Only BD every other day if you are 100% sure your partner has low male sperm count. They said its always better to BD every day to better be covered unless low sperm count. So now I am really confused. Thoughts ladies? :shrug:

My temp went up a little more today, so hopefully I O'd yesterday or today. I don't have my crosshairs. Maybe they will give them to me tomorrow! I hope. I am going to try to BD again tonight to be sure. I had to literally JUMP my man last night. He was tired and not feeling it, but I was not about to let this get away. So I tried before he took a shower and he was not having it, thus having to pee. After dinner and once my stepson went to bed (he was exhausted) we were watching football and I just started. He wasn't quite into it, but then he got into it! I was so glad I got him to. Men, they just don't get it. If we miss a day it could cost our whole month. I'm like sorry baby, If I could take your sperm and let you sleep I would!!! Ha ha :haha:

Nut case here.... we are all wearing off on each other!!!


----------



## Tigger1723

How long are we typically suppose to get positive OPKS? 1-3 days? On average ladies?? I know some of us are different. Just curious.


----------



## Angel wings13

Ok, now my kitten is all over me. However, IDK how to read into that since he is only 3 months old or so, and only had him about 5 weeks.... I'm on my lap top for a change, and he was sitting on the other couch, about to take a nap, and then jumped over to me. I started petting him, and then turned to type, now he is all in my way, and keeps pawing at my face (not using his nails) and head butting me. 

Arggghh!!! I'm starting to think this just isn't happening this month though - I just have this feeling of impending doom - like :witch: showing up, totally uninvited!

The last couple days I have been incredibly anxious!! Literally. I keep finding myself pacing in the kitchen, not sure what to do - I feel like I'm waiting for something - which obviously I'm waiting for a BFP, but besides that, I still just feel antsy, it's hard to explain. It's mixed with a bit of depression as I'm just losing hope with all this. The MC, the long cycle, one ovary - I just feel depressed.


----------



## Angel wings13

Tigger1723 said:


> How long are we typically suppose to get positive OPKS? 1-3 days? On average ladies?? I know some of us are different. Just curious.

It depends on the sensitivity of your test... with OPKs, for accuracy, a higher sensitivity is better....

But yes, from what I read, 1-3 days is about average. Don't know why I had so many....Guess my ovary was being stingy with the egg!



:help:


----------



## Angel wings13

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/408a67/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart

:help:


----------



## Nazz4

Idk I gave up on OPKs lol. I tried them this month, got a few that were almost positive, and one that I think was positive but not really sure. Anyways I said screw it.

Still no AF, but every morning the past three when I wake up and go to the bathroom and get ready I start getting these AF like cramps, except worse. Today it was so bad I had to squat on the ground and hold my stomach. I keep feeling like it's going to come, but then it doesn't. Normally I only get cramps the day before and that's it so idk what's going on. If there is a baby in there he/she sure isn't a morning person lol. I can tell OH is kind of scared that there's no AF yet, he wan'ts a baby, but you know it's one of the scariest things for a man to go through. And I don't think he totally comprehends it all, but there is no way he will until it happens. So excited/scared to test on Thursday if no AF by then... fxfx


----------



## Tigger1723

Angel wings13 said:


> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/408a67/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> :help:

Test today!!! :shrug:


----------



## Angel wings13

I tested this morning, 11dpo(probably) and again, I think I see the tiniest little line with frer.... I also noticed something odd.... You know how you can see a dent like place where the test line is? Well there was a dent, but it was at the very tip of the window...not towards the center...nowhere near the control. I tried to take a pic, but I either get a glare or a shadow, and no matter what that weird dent won't show on a picture... I looked and there is no dent where the test line should be. There us either a very faint pinkish line, or there is nothing. Every other bfn I've seen, I can see the strip where it would be positive.


----------



## Tigger1723

Hmmm test later or tomorrow!!!


----------



## AnakeRose

That is strange. Definitely test tomorrow!

I'm not sure why, but I'm in an extremely good mood right now.....Might be because I'm watching Michael Buble, but I haven't felt this good in weeks!


----------



## FTMommy01

AnakeRose said:


> FTMommy...I just noticed you got married on 5/12/12 :D
> My DH and I married on 5/5/12 :D
> 
> I played around with my chart this morning and it almost always gives me today as O day :D


Congrats to you!! How cool! We have been together 4 years total, cant believe we have been married for 7 months already, its flying by!!



Tigger1723 said:


> FTMommy01 said:
> 
> 
> Well AF has FINALLy shown her ugly head this morning. Im just glad something has come and we can get started with our 4th cycle. I have always been so regular 33 day cycles exactly and now this last one was 42 days, hope I go back to 33 days those long ones stink!! I only had the 7 day ovulation tests last month so this month im doing the 25 day tests so I can be sure EXACTLY when I ovulate and hope for the best!!
> 
> FTMommy- I bought the big box this month to. Look how many negatives I got until a positive. I was getting worried, but looks like I am going to O later than normal to. Since BC my cycles are wonky. I guess OPKS help track. Sorry dear. :hugs: Hoping this is your lucky cycle!!! I use clearblue digitals with the smileys. I can't figure out the other ones. They aren't a clear of a Positive OPK.Click to expand...

I am definitely going to go with digital this month too, no more guessing games this last month put me over the edge LoL!


----------



## Tigger1723

Yes, the smileys are easy! I LOVE them. I got one yesterday and today. I will try to BD again tonight to be covered! Then see if I am still positive the next few days or watch for a continued temp spike!!! Crossing ym fingers. Really wanting my BFP for Xmas!!!!


----------



## AnakeRose

FTMommy01 said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> FTMommy...I just noticed you got married on 5/12/12 :D
> My DH and I married on 5/5/12 :D
> 
> I played around with my chart this morning and it almost always gives me today as O day :D
> 
> 
> Congrats to you!! How cool! We have been together 4 years total, cant believe we have been married for 7 months already, its flying by!!Click to expand...

We've been together 9 years (10 in March). Got a pretty late start on everything. Michael was finishing school and we were both living in different cities.


----------



## Angel wings13

I just messed with ff, and if I take away that 98.7 temp, my crosshairs change, and have me o'ing last wednesday. :growlmad:
IF I did o last wednesday, then I don't feel fully covered. We dtd last monday, and missed wednesday, but dtd last thursday.... :shrug:
I think I need to make an appt. I can't take this anymore! :wacko: I'm losing it! This is so ridiculous! 

I did just go on ff and did a chart overlay, with people that had a long cycle, late o, and a pos hpt after 15 days but a neg hpt before then, to rule out people who just happened to test late...

Found one chart that was almost identical to mine, didn't get a positive til 18dpo, our temps were different, but rose and dipped almost exactly the same, so our pattern was so close... They even had an "m" looking spot, and a real high temp that marked her o on cd 29 like me, as well as a couple days if same temps, followed by another small rise...

Maybe we both o'd later...

Oh, and we bd'd around the same times too!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/408a67/thumb.png
My wonky chart


----------



## Angel wings13

I swear if you ladies lap me again, I will pull my hair out!
:hissy:

My mood is definitely bad today. And these waterworks haven't left. For some reason I cried when I found the chart like mine.
I cried last night watching gossip girl( it's my vice, I'm hooked on that show and only one episode left! Boo!)

My DH has had to work really late the last 3 nights, so if my egg came out recently, we are screwed. Ha! Screwed for not screwing! Sorry, lame dirty joke...


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> I swear if you ladies lap me again, I will pull my hair out!
> :hissy:
> 
> My mood is definitely bad today. And these waterworks haven't left. For some reason I cried when I found the chart like mine.
> I cried last night watching gossip girl( it's my vice, I'm hooked on that show and only one episode left! Boo!)
> 
> My DH has had to work really late the last 3 nights, so if my egg came out recently, we are screwed. Ha! Screwed for not screwing! Sorry, lame dirty joke...

Breathe girl breathe!

I might lap you. I'm almost certain I O'd last night. It was the weirdest feeling that I can't recall ever having. Geo is still sitting on me at times today and she's being a little brat around the tree giving me the "I'm innocent not doing anything, but I will when you look away" look.


----------



## Tigger1723

ha ha my cat is the same way with the TREE!!! ha ha ;)


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> That is strange. Definitely test tomorrow!
> 
> I'm not sure why, but I'm in an extremely good mood right now.....Might be because I'm watching Michael Buble, but I haven't felt this good in weeks!

I was in a GREAT mood around my o date, along with increased libido. Guess that sorta goes hand in hand, especially ttc!


----------



## Nazz4

I got another dip in my chart yesterday and it went up a little bit today... I thought it going down meant AF coming, but she hasn't come. What do all these damn dips mean!? gahh I need to stop thinking about all this haha!


----------



## Angel wings13

My cat is very good about the decorations, but we've held off on the tree, the kitten is VERY energetic and plays with EVERYTHING.... I'm thinking we will have limited tree decor. Hoping he doesn't decide to chew the lights!


----------



## AnakeRose

My OPK/HPT kit FINALLY showed up!
Tried one of the OPK's and I got a very faint line. So either I've already O'd or I haven't yet. Weird.

Had to laugh because on the package it says Made in Canada, but yet I bought it from a US store.


----------



## confetti83

Anake finally they have arrived.

I feel like the Sahara desert right now woke up soooo thirsty mouth dry drank loads today but still thirsty and loads of gas which I am not very proud of. :blush:


----------



## AnakeRose

confetti83 said:


> Anake finally they have arrived.
> 
> I feel like the Sahara desert right now woke up soooo thirsty mouth dry drank loads today but still thirsty and loads of gas which I am not very proud of. :blush:

Yeah thanks, Now to see if they actually work for me.


----------



## Nazz4

lol You might have already O'd since you're already cd 16! How is everyone feeling tonight? I took a 6 hour nap!!! WTF???


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> lol You might have already O'd since you're already cd 16! How is everyone feeling tonight? I took a 6 hour nap!!! WTF???

Yeah I passed out for an hour just now. DH woke me up. I feel like I'm getting a wicked cold. 

I may have O'd already, but last cycle I got my crosshairs on CD18.


----------



## confetti83

Yay I got my crosshairs I am officially 3dpo.


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> lol You might have already O'd since you're already cd 16! How is everyone feeling tonight? I took a 6 hour nap!!! WTF???

I fell asleep at 8! My soon and I were watching cartoons and next thing I know, it's 847, he was ready for bed, and he likes to fall asleep next to me or my OH in our bed, then we move him.... I fell right back to sleep! I normally don't go to bed til like 2 am. Now I'm up, it's 1230 and now that I had a 4 hr nap, idk when I'll go back to bed! I have to be up early tomorrow too. Figures. I have a doc appt, so I have to be up in enough time to get kids ready for school, take a shower, etc, and be out the door by 745. (not an ob/gyn doc, my regular doc)

@rose- figures! I'd say there is a good chance you already o'd....


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> Anake finally they have arrived.
> 
> I feel like the Sahara desert right now woke up soooo thirsty mouth dry drank loads today but still thirsty and loads of gas which I am not very proud of. :blush:

I have been extremely thirsty about a week ago, then yesterday and today. I wanted to mark "drinking" on ff, but then didn't cuz I didn't know if it meant alcohol,lol.. I figured it should say "thirsty"


----------



## Angel wings13

Yea! Confetti :happydance:


----------



## Wugz22

Got my crosshairs back.... It's crazy how FF can have you thinking that you haven't Oed one day and the next day you are magically 6DPO... But I'll take it!


----------



## confetti83

I really didn t want to symptom spot but I feel really sick feel like throwing up alk day. maybe it is just a bug.


----------



## AnakeRose

Wugz22 said:


> Got my crosshairs back.... It's crazy how FF can have you thinking that you haven't Oed one day and the next day you are magically 6DPO... But I'll take it!

LOL well at least now you only have to wait 8 days instead of 14 for the TWW :D That's some dip there too! hmmm

I just hope my temps cooperate enough to give me my crosshairs! I had dashed ones, but that low dip took them away.


----------



## Wugz22

confetti83 said:


> I really didn t want to symptom spot but I feel really sick feel like throwing up alk day. maybe it is just a bug.

That's a big symptom though!!!! I would definitely be spotting that! Haha I would LOVE to feel really sick right around 14 DPO....


----------



## Wugz22

AnakeRose said:


> Wugz22 said:
> 
> 
> Got my crosshairs back.... It's crazy how FF can have you thinking that you haven't Oed one day and the next day you are magically 6DPO... But I'll take it!
> 
> LOL well at least now you only have to wait 8 days instead of 14 for the TWW :D That's some dip there too! hmmm
> 
> I just hope my temps cooperate enough to give me my crosshairs! I had dashed ones, but that low dip took them away.Click to expand...

Yeah the dip was weird. I noticed I had a dip on my last chart at the same DPO, but not as deep. Maybe this is just my pattern of having a Secondary Estrogen surge? Or fallback rise? Is that the same thing?


----------



## AnakeRose

Wugz22 said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wugz22 said:
> 
> 
> Got my crosshairs back.... It's crazy how FF can have you thinking that you haven't Oed one day and the next day you are magically 6DPO... But I'll take it!
> 
> LOL well at least now you only have to wait 8 days instead of 14 for the TWW :D That's some dip there too! hmmm
> 
> I just hope my temps cooperate enough to give me my crosshairs! I had dashed ones, but that low dip took them away.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah the dip was weird. I noticed I had a dip on my last chart at the same DPO, but not as deep. Maybe this is just my pattern of have a Secondary Estrogen surge? Or fallback rise? Is that the same thing?Click to expand...

I don't know that, but I'd be interested to hear anyone's answer :)


----------



## Tigger1723

Wugz22 said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wugz22 said:
> 
> 
> Got my crosshairs back.... It's crazy how FF can have you thinking that you haven't Oed one day and the next day you are magically 6DPO... But I'll take it!
> 
> LOL well at least now you only have to wait 8 days instead of 14 for the TWW :D That's some dip there too! hmmm
> 
> I just hope my temps cooperate enough to give me my crosshairs! I had dashed ones, but that low dip took them away.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah the dip was weird. I noticed I had a dip on my last chart at the same DPO, but not as deep. Maybe this is just my pattern of having a Secondary Estrogen surge? Or fallback rise? Is that the same thing?Click to expand...

Maybe implantation dip! I hear some woman get it and others don't. Look through chart galleries similar to yours. I do all the time!!! Hoping I O'd Today or last night. Gonna try to BD again tonight, but OH is really tired. I might be covered since i have a lot. What do you ladies think? SHould I still try or will I be covered enough. Fingers crossed! Praying temp spikes tomorrow :)


----------



## AnakeRose

Tigger1723 said:


> Wugz22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wugz22 said:
> 
> 
> Got my crosshairs back.... It's crazy how FF can have you thinking that you haven't Oed one day and the next day you are magically 6DPO... But I'll take it!
> 
> LOL well at least now you only have to wait 8 days instead of 14 for the TWW :D That's some dip there too! hmmm
> 
> I just hope my temps cooperate enough to give me my crosshairs! I had dashed ones, but that low dip took them away.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah the dip was weird. I noticed I had a dip on my last chart at the same DPO, but not as deep. Maybe this is just my pattern of having a Secondary Estrogen surge? Or fallback rise? Is that the same thing?Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe implantation dip! I hear some woman get it and others don't. Look through chart galleries similar to yours. I do all the time!!! Hoping I O'd Today or last night. Gonna try to BD again tonight, but OH is really tired. I might be covered since i have a lot. What do you ladies think? SHould I still try or will I be covered enough. Fingers crossed! Praying temp spikes tomorrow :)Click to expand...

You're probably covered :D


----------



## Nazz4

Still no AF this morning... OH wanted me to test today, but then I had to explain to him the DPO thing and the FMU thing lol... boys are so naive when it comes to this stuff! I think I might chicken out tomorrow though too, I won't test any later than Friday though for sure. Because I need to know before I go out of town and want to get drunk haha. Although if it's negative and no AF then I will still be worrying so I guess it really doesn't matter. 

Been trying to look at charts like mine on FF but nothing seems to have that double dip after O like mine does. Well specifically with a more than 1.5 degree dip... I wish I had a ttc expert with me at all times instead of the internet. :haha:


----------



## Wugz22

Tigger1723 said:


> Wugz22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wugz22 said:
> 
> 
> Got my crosshairs back.... It's crazy how FF can have you thinking that you haven't Oed one day and the next day you are magically 6DPO... But I'll take it!
> 
> LOL well at least now you only have to wait 8 days instead of 14 for the TWW :D That's some dip there too! hmmm
> 
> I just hope my temps cooperate enough to give me my crosshairs! I had dashed ones, but that low dip took them away.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah the dip was weird. I noticed I had a dip on my last chart at the same DPO, but not as deep. Maybe this is just my pattern of having a Secondary Estrogen surge? Or fallback rise? Is that the same thing?Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe implantation dip! I hear some woman get it and others don't. Look through chart galleries similar to yours. I do all the time!!! Hoping I O'd Today or last night. Gonna try to BD again tonight, but OH is really tired. I might be covered since i have a lot. What do you ladies think? SHould I still try or will I be covered enough. Fingers crossed! Praying temp spikes tomorrow :)Click to expand...

You look covered to me Tigger!


----------



## FTMommy01

Well Im officially on CD 2 ughh HATE starting over :growlmad: Isnt it crazy how when we all met and started talking we were semi on the same schedule and now my cycle just started some of us are waiting for O, some of us are in the TWW and some of us can be testing anytime now. Oh the joys of being women :wacko: I think I was so upset this month because I could tell DH was a little upset that it was a no go too, its hard but to see him upset makes me sad because I can tell he really wants it. He just bought me the conception pack with 25 ovulation tests 10 preggo tests and then a container of evening primrose oil, guess its worth it shot! If my cycle is as long as this last month I wont be able to test until Jan 21st, YIKES that seems far!! But my normal cycles are 33 so that would be around Jan. 11th...guess we will see!! PLEASE, SOMEONE GET THEIR BFP THIS MONTH!!! :happydance:


----------



## Angel wings13

I feel ya FTmommy! I'm STILL waiting!

After my wonky 9/23 cycle, once I started on 11/2, I thought I would snap right back to 28 day cycles...but here I am twiddling my thumbs, cd freakin 41, (possibly)12dpo, still :bfn:

So, just holding out hope that my chart will follow in the footsteps of others that o'd late... For some reason there were a bunch of cd 29 o'rs that got bfn's until 15-18dpo... Argh! Ff is telling me to wait til next wednesday to test!


----------



## Angel wings13

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/408a67/thumb.png


----------



## Wugz22

FTMommy, I was thinking the same thing! We are all at such different places. 

Too bad its not like in real life when you spend a lot of time with the same women and your cycles sync up (or is that a myth??)!


----------



## AnakeRose

Wugz22 said:


> FTMommy, I was thinking the same thing! We are all at such different places.
> 
> Too bad its not like in real life when you spend a lot of time with the same women and your cycles sync up (or is that a myth??)!

I don't think it's a myth. I work with 5 other women and we've all sync'd up. It's nasty once a month lol.


----------



## Wugz22

haha I bet!


----------



## Tigger1723

Same all my co-workers of mine are within 3-5 days of each other!


----------



## Tigger1723

I hope I can test by Christmas! UGH :( Fingers crossed for a BFP


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> Wugz22 said:
> 
> 
> FTMommy, I was thinking the same thing! We are all at such different places.
> 
> Too bad its not like in real life when you spend a lot of time with the same women and your cycles sync up (or is that a myth??)!
> 
> I don't think it's a myth. I work with 5 other women and we've all sync'd up. It's nasty once a month lol.Click to expand...

It totally happens! I used to be real close to a few girls at my old job, and my body was so clock work, that these other girls started rotating towards mine... I think it has something to do with pheromones...

Now, online friends, THAT would be crazy! Maybe my body was holding out for you guys,lol! Now we're waiting... FT mommy's body must have been trying so hard! It's still possible for everyone to get their :bfp: real close together!

I'm still feeling down, I just thought I would have tested positive by now... This cycle is already passing the length of my last cycle!


----------



## Wugz22

Never had it... EVER! Until today!!!!! Just discovered (TMI).... how exciting.... except for one tiny little fact that I AM ALREADY 6DPO!!!! Why does EVERYTHING about my cycle have to conflict with everything else!??!


----------



## AnakeRose

Wugz22 said:


> Never had it... EVER! Until today!!!!! Just discovered (TMI).... how exciting.... except for one tiny little fact that I AM ALREADY 6DPO!!!! Why does EVERYTHING about my cycle have to conflict with everything else!??!

You might be ovulating now instead of when FF said you did. Enter all the info and see what happens. I didn't get my crosshairs last month till CD19


----------



## FTMommy01

Are you doing ovulation tests at all?? I would BD just to be sure. Hubby bought me the evening primrose oil and thats supposed to make you have a lot of EWCM which I guess makes everything easier in making babies LoL, hope so!! I would say thats good news though Wugz!


----------



## AnakeRose

I tried another OPK today and now I'm not getting a line at all. I must have ovulated already. Maybe the original O date I got was the correct one.


----------



## FTMommy01

That stinks Anake, did you have your BDing covered? I just ordered from there so Im hoping mine come in right away I ordered the 25 O tests so Im hoping to use them all and get an accurate date this month


----------



## Tigger1723

See I'm a little confused. I think I have EWCM, but then I don't know. Is that bad. I got 2 days of Positive OPKS (I took two yesterday even, both positive smileys). Now today Negative with the temp dip. I really hope I have enough CM for baby making. I just get so frustrated when I look through the chart galleries and some people BD on time, Get Positive OPKS and everything looks AMAZING and NOTHING BFN. Oh how frustrating out bodies can be. Like then you see charts with barely ANY BDing and they are preggers. Our bodies must be messed up.


----------



## Tigger1723

Can someone post a pic or a link of EWCM....I only see a little in undies/TP. So do I not have enough?!?!?!? Oh NOOOOO :(


----------



## FTMommy01

I know what you mean Tigger. My best girl friend is TTC right now too. She will be testing Monday morning. This was her first month using OPK's got two positives plus used preseed and BD the nights leading up to O the nights of O and the nights after. Shes so excited to test and is non stop talking about being pregnant and whats shes going to do and how shes going to tell people, I am excited for her I just dont want to see her be let down because we all know sometimes it just doesnt work. I want to say "dont get too excited people do things right every month and still get BFN's" but I know that sounds mean and the last thing I want to do is rain on her parade, I just dont want to see her get her hopes up so easily :shrug:


----------



## AnakeRose

FTMommy01 said:


> That stinks Anake, did you have your BDing covered? I just ordered from there so Im hoping mine come in right away I ordered the 25 O tests so Im hoping to use them all and get an accurate date this month

I think so. I believe it gave it to me on CD10 or 11 so it's possible. If that's the case I'm on 6dpo. I feel like hell today. Feels like I'm getting a cold and my stomach is turning. I had some tuna earlier for lunch with no problem, but after an hour I could smell the leftover bowl from the living room. Not sure what to think here.


----------



## Wugz22

Tigger - I fond these pictures really helpful for all the different types of CM

https://www.babycenter.com/101_what-cervical-mucus-looks-like-through-your-cycle_10351429.bc


----------



## Wugz22

And really gross:haha:

I never seem to have anywhere near the amount of CM pictured!


----------



## Tigger1723

Wugz22 said:


> And really gross:haha:
> 
> I never seem to have anywhere near the amount of CM pictured!

NEITHER do I. When I check most of what was is already dried up on my underwear. Althought during the last few days I have felt "Wet" down there. So maybe just inside I am and not enough actually comes out. Is that bad?!?!? Should I be dripping with this stuff. I have no idea. :shrug:


----------



## Tigger1723

DH says I felt extra wet, thats a bonus maybe! Maybe I don't have EWCM then..... :( Sad


----------



## Wugz22

I don't think it's supposed to be dripping out. I usually just have a couple of times during the day when I'll feel some wet sensation and I'll go check it out. And I usually just see a wet spot in my undies so I call that watery? I guess? Sometimes I can definitely tell if its creamy. But EWCM.... Doesn't really happen for me.


----------



## AnakeRose

Wugz22 said:


> I don't think it's supposed to be dripping out. I usually just have a couple of times during the day when I'll feel some wet sensation and I'll go check it out. And I usually just see a wet spot in my undies so I call that watery? I guess? Sometimes I can definitely tell if its creamy. But EWCM.... Doesn't really happen for me.

me neither. I'll only see it on toilet paper or if I go in to get it


----------



## Tigger1723

Okay, me too! I see creamy more often then any....well at least I guess right


----------



## AnakeRose

I don't even get creamy like it showed there....I get a little, but nothing that looks like that


----------



## Tigger1723

Oh No, me either. Not THAT much. I think it is exaggerated just a bit. I want to call them up and ask....."Is that really CM"....ha ha or did you shove a spoon up there to get that much. LOL 

CRAZY HERE


----------



## Nazz4

The only time I've ever had a lot of ewcm was last cycle when I had started on BCP again (oddly enough) the last week or week and a half of that cycle ewcm was just oozing out of me everywhere (sorry lol, but it's true) I was having to wear panty liners it was so bad. Never had that much before and haven't again. This cycle I barely had any cm, period, at all.


----------



## AnakeRose

kitten is making bread on me right now. another thing she never does!
She laid down on my hip, but wouldn't let me pet her.


----------



## Wugz22

I am so friggin thirsty, cannot stop drinking water.... Woke up in the middle of the night last night with an insanely dry mouth.... Dehydrated? or has anyone ever heard of super thirst as a pre-preg symptom?


----------



## AnakeRose

Same here, I can't get that dry feeling to go away. And I feel completely wiped out. I might go to bed early tonight.


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> Tigger - I fond these pictures really helpful for all the different types of CM
> 
> https://www.babycenter.com/101_what-cervical-mucus-looks-like-through-your-cycle_10351429.bc

Imagine (tmi sirens here ) that first pic, of ewcm, and multiply that by like 20, that's what happened to me in nov 30th just when I wiped! It scared me! 

Now that I've seen creamy and sticky, I'm not so sure I get either...and idk but I feel a little sick.... Something about it on the finger was nauseating...


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> I am so friggin thirsty, cannot stop drinking water.... Woke up in the middle of the night last night with an insanely dry mouth.... Dehydrated? or has anyone ever heard of super thirst as a pre-preg symptom?

Idk! But that happened to me at like 2dpo, then again the last 2 nights. I kept waking up very thirsty. I keep a water bottle by my bed for my morning thyroid med, but the room temp water wouldn't do.... I have been wondering if thats a sign too, if so, it didn't happen to me before


----------



## Angel wings13

We all have weird and similar symptoms! 6 months ago, I would have known. I always did before the test. Now, the mc not only stole my babies, but stole my own body knowledge :trouble: I can't tell if I'm making too much of things or what! All I know is that if this doesn't end up as a baby, it's going to be one hell of a :witch: and I will be on a war path!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/408a67/thumb.png


----------



## Angel wings13

Don't forget our mission as nut hutters!

Just say no
to Aunt Flo!
:af:

Lol, I had to edit this, my phone put "yo aunt flo" :rofl:


----------



## Angel wings13

For.some reason that really gave me the giggles. "Yo! Aunt Flo! I need to have a little chat!" :trouble: :bodyb: :trouble:


:rofl:


----------



## Angel wings13

Yeah, so uh.... Still having some mood swings....

:muaha:


----------



## Angel wings13

So , I saw my primary care doc today, and she was far from optimistic about me having a baby. She went on and on about health risks, and that I would be high risk, which I already know that...

I don't mind her medical opinion, but it was almost like she was trying to talk me out of it... 

See, besides all my back issues, i have to have a c section and it's supposed to be with general anesthesia because my spine is cork screwed from scoliosis. So I can't get an epidural. To look at me, you can't tell - it's such a tight twisting it can only be seen on x ray, but it's caused me to have a lot of problems. I also have congenital narrowing of the spinal canal, which adds to the risk. Both doctor's are worried what sort of physical condition I'd be in once I'm big. But that's my decision. I live with pain everyday if my life, and.at least this would be for a purpose - at least when I'm stuck in bed cuz my back is locked up, it won't be so scary to my 6 yr old, who doesn't have xray/mri vision to see my damage....
It just sort of bummed me out.


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> For.some reason that really gave me the giggles. "Yo! Aunt Flo! I need to have a little chat!" :trouble: :bodyb: :trouble:


:rofl:


----------



## AnakeRose

Geo's on my hip again :D
Oh I hope this is a sign!!


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> Geo's on my hip again :D
> Oh I hope this is a sign!!

I hope so too... For both of us :D

That's sorta what Nugget attempted, but he was slung over both legs...like just hanging there. It totally stunned me. Not once in his 3 years has he laid in ANYONE'S lap - not even my.fiance, who up to about 6 months ago was his "favorite"....weird...now that I think of it, he didn't start laying on my chest til about 6 months ago, right before I was pg with my mc....
And I became his favorite since then...

Oh, AGAIN my 6 yr old, out of nowhere, said " I really think you are preg-a-nant" either this kid has a 6th sense or what I've been marking as "bloating" is actually weight gain :haha:


----------



## Nazz4

Just went to the bathroom and when I wiped there was a spot of light brown... So I guess either AF is coming or IB :shrug: I really hope it's IB, I don't want to be out!!! I would be so upset :cry: I'm already getting upset thinking about it. Plus my nipples are sore which I know can be an either way sign, but that always happens before AF (except usually the boobs are sore, not just the nips). Everyone pray to the baby making gods tonight for all of us and say "hell no to aunt flow" for me!!!


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> Just went to the bathroom and when I wiped there was a spot of light brown... So I guess either AF is coming or IB :shrug: I really hope it's IB, I don't want to be out!!! I would be so upset :cry: I'm already getting upset thinking about it. Plus my nipples are sore which I know can be an either way sign, but that always happens before AF (except usually the boobs are sore, not just the nips). Everyone pray to the baby making gods tonight for all of us and say "hell no to aunt flow" for me!!!

I'm saying that for everyone.... I'm 12dpo.... I can only be "dpo" for so long before something happens! :hugs: brown doesn't count you out! Not yet! Did you have a temp dip?


----------



## Nazz4

You can look at my chart- my temp dipped down 2 days ago, went up a little bit yesterday, and then up back to what it was today. Soo Idk if a dip 2 days ago counts...


----------



## confetti83

No :witch: no :witch:

Nazz you are not out yet! Ft Mommy it sucks to be cd2 again but hopefully the coming festive days we will all be so busy that we wont see the time go by HOPEFULLY.

yesterday I was invited at a friends house for drinks. Right infront of me there was the wife of a friend of ours 8 months preg. I just wished I had her bump. 
Today 4dpo and still feeling blehhhhh.


----------



## 2ndtry04

confetti your temps look great! and I also got my O day, as I expected, and even I am confused with my chart, I am happy, because we managed to BD right on time....now I only have to pray and hope that we did it!

Nazz, can't wait for you to test, maybe that dip was implantation? And hope that brown is IB :)

Angel, my 9yr old doesn't predict stuff, but he would really be happy if he would finally got a "stepsis'" :) so he talks about that all the time, making me nervous even more ..... good thing i don't havve cat, I would obsess over that too :) 

FT, head up, confetti is right, these holiday days will keep you busy!


----------



## Tigger1723

Fingers crossed ladies! My temp spiked!!! Dh didn't get home til 1am so we didn't bd last night but I hope I'm covered :) now temp needs to stay up!!!


----------



## Wugz22

Yay Tigger!!! 

Nazz - FX for IB!!!! 

I am 7 DPO today and symptom spotting like cray cray!!! I usually don't do this! 

So question for you ladies... how long/consistent does a "symptom" have to last before you consider it a symptom? 

For example, last night, I noticed some twinges of boob pain, and a twinge of nipple pain, probably only noticed it for 10 minutes. And then noticed another twinge with an itch on the same boob this morning... which seems like nothing I'm sure, but I never have that, so I really noticed it... can I even consider it anything if it was that short???


----------



## Tigger1723

Wow my boobs have been sore since yesterday during ovulation.N I am an A cup!


----------



## AnakeRose

TMI Alert!

I had to wear one of my period pads last night because I was VERY moist down there! Never experienced that before. Still no crosshairs on my chart yet :( So either I'm now fertile (going to BD tonight just in case!) or this is an early PG sign.

Played with FF a bit over the next 3 days and if I get higher temps I'll get today as my O day :D


----------



## WannaBeAMum89

hows everyone getting on? been busy busy busy with christmas stuff for past couple of days, finally come to the end of my 2WW, AF was due lastnight/this morn but nothing yet! gonna wait a few more days before testing though! fingers crossed :thumbup: x


----------



## WannaBeAMum89

Nazz4 said:


> Just went to the bathroom and when I wiped there was a spot of light brown... So I guess either AF is coming or IB :shrug: I really hope it's IB, I don't want to be out!!! I would be so upset :cry: I'm already getting upset thinking about it. Plus my nipples are sore which I know can be an either way sign, but that always happens before AF (except usually the boobs are sore, not just the nips). Everyone pray to the baby making gods tonight for all of us and say "hell no to aunt flow" for me!!!

got my fingers crossed for you hun :winkwink: x


----------



## Nazz4

So before I went to bed last night I went to the bathroom and again a little bit of brown on the TP so I put a panty liner in as I figured the old AF was coming, but there was nothing on it when I woke up! I'm still in! OH tried to get me to test this morning, but I told him I'm too scared and I'm going to do it tomorrow. Hopefully I don't chicken out again, and hopefully AF doesn't come before that. I'm not having any symptoms the past couple days though except the occasional cramping and sore nips. And I had another temp drop today. I hate waiting!!! I just wish that when you get pregnant your nails turn blue or something so there is no question!


----------



## Wugz22

WannaBeAMum89 said:


> Nazz4 said:
> 
> 
> Just went to the bathroom and when I wiped there was a spot of light brown... So I guess either AF is coming or IB :shrug: I really hope it's IB, I don't want to be out!!! I would be so upset :cry: I'm already getting upset thinking about it. Plus my nipples are sore which I know can be an either way sign, but that always happens before AF (except usually the boobs are sore, not just the nips). Everyone pray to the baby making gods tonight for all of us and say "hell no to aunt flow" for me!!!
> 
> got my fingers crossed for you hun :winkwink: xClick to expand...

Yay Wannabe!!!! Let us know before you test! So exciting!


----------



## Nazz4

WHAT?! I just put in my temp drop on FF and it moved my cross hairs to cd 24, which would mean I'm only 8 dpo... WTF... Fertility Fiend is more like it... Driving me crazy!!! We didn't even BD except 2 days before that and a day after UGGGH! I guess I'm probably out...


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> So before I went to bed last night I went to the bathroom and again a little bit of brown on the TP so I put a panty liner in as I figured the old AF was coming, but there was nothing on it when I woke up! I'm still in! OH tried to get me to test this morning, but I told him I'm too scared and I'm going to do it tomorrow. Hopefully I don't chicken out again, and hopefully AF doesn't come before that. I'm not having any symptoms the past couple days though except the occasional cramping and sore nips. And I had another temp drop today. I hate waiting!!! I just wish that when you get pregnant your nails turn blue or something so there is no question!

Hmm...that big temp dip doesn't look good :(


----------



## Tigger1723

Nazz4 said:


> WHAT?! I just put in my temp drop on FF and it moved my cross hairs to cd 24, which would mean I'm only 8 dpo... WTF... Fertility Fiend is more like it... Driving me crazy!!! We didn't even BD except 2 days before that and a day after UGGGH! I guess I'm probably out...

OH NO!!! Finger crossed for you dear! Let's hope it doesn't stay down. Stay away :witch:

All of us need :bfp: SOON!!! ahhhh I hate the TWW. Going to try to remain calm. 

Yeah right, who am I kidding!


----------



## Nazz4

Blah, I don't even see how I could have O'd on cd 24 when I only have 26-28 day cycles and I had a positive OPK on cd 17... FF is making me nuts.


----------



## Tigger1723

I hear yah Nazz!


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> Blah, I don't even see how I could have O'd on cd 24 when I only have 26-28 day cycles and I had a positive OPK on cd 17... FF is making me nuts.

The lines are dashed, so it's only approximating. You may have ovulated when you had a + OPK. I wouldn't give up just yet :)

I just wish I'd get mine


----------



## confetti83

I am getting lots of lotiony like cm. I always wear a pantyliner cause I am quite active down there. Around ov I usually have ewcm without poking around I just feel very wet down there and when I check I am soaked. This cycle I did not have loads just one day and I had to take the expectorant as I said before. feeling so out already.

I have seen loads of charts on ff and most of them get a positive on 10 to 12 dpo so I decided that I will test on saturday I know I will be just 7dpo but that will at least curb my addiction for a day or two and at 10dpo usually I start spottin 2 days before af sooo fingers crossed.

I have been smelling everything a bit fishy today. I was cooking pasta and smelt fish even yesterday.


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> Blah, I don't even see how I could have O'd on cd 24 when I only have 26-28 day cycles and I had a positive OPK on cd 17... FF is making me nuts.

Well, stress can delay ovulation....

Many pages back, I posted a link about LH surges, in Canada they did a study, and out of these 100 women, ALL of them had TWO surges. Like 75 released an egg on the first surge, 12 women released on the 2nd surge - 5 of these 12 released an egg in BOTH surges !
6 women had THREE surges, but only produced an egg on one of the surges, and 7 didn't release any egg. I'll try to find the link later unless someone can recall where on this thread I posted it... The brown spotting @ 8dpo can be a good thing, maybe implantation!

@ confetti, your chart looks really great! Fx and :dust:

As for symptoms (whoever asked) I don't think there really is a time limit. Especially in the 2ww..... Hormones are cranking up, and I think that's why they come and go.


----------



## Tigger1723

Ladies,

I feel really crampy! I'm afraid AF will come soon. Last cycle was 24days. I am CD19 today and looks like I will have O'd on CD18 if my temp stays up for 3 days and I get crosshairs. I hope my progesterone is high enough to build for an eggy to attach. Little worried. :( If not this cycle I am going to try the B6 supplements to help! Just wanting so bad. I feel crampy like AF is coming tho. UGH UGH! Boobs are a little sore still tho! I usually don't get that.


----------



## Tigger1723

Angelwings, what CD are you?


----------



## Angel wings13

WannaBeAMum89 said:


> hows everyone getting on? been busy busy busy with christmas stuff for past couple of days, finally come to the end of my 2WW, AF was due lastnight/this morn but nothing yet! gonna wait a few more days before testing though! fingers crossed :thumbup: x

I have been a mess! This wait is killing me! But I can proudly say I did NOT poas today! :blush: however I am out of tests...lol, but I had to go to the pharmacy today and managed to NOT buy more tests! 

Keep your chin up Mum89! Same to you Nazz!

:dust:


----------



## Angel wings13

Tigger1723 said:


> Angelwings, what CD are you?

Ugh! 

I'm on CD 42! Should be 13dpo....

:growlmad: long cycles suck! 

I tried to post this earlier, but I'm not seeing it......

But when I woke up this morning, my thermometer was missing! Still is, too! I keep it tucked under my mattress, with half sticking out, so when I wake up, I just reach my hand.down and grab it....

No one else has used it. I'm thinking my spunky, energetic kitten might have gotten to it and maybe batted at it all over the house or something! I'm not mad I have to buy another, it's the fact I missed a temp! Grrrrr.....


----------



## Angel wings13

Tigger1723 said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I feel really crampy! I'm afraid AF will come soon. Last cycle was 24days. I am CD19 today and looks like I will have O'd on CD18 if my temp stays up for 3 days and I get crosshairs. I hope my progesterone is high enough to build for an eggy to attach. Little worried. :( If not this cycle I am going to try the B6 supplements to help! Just wanting so bad. I feel crampy like AF is coming tho. UGH UGH! Boobs are a little sore still tho! I usually don't get that.

Tigger, just remember our mission statement as certified nut hutters!

Just say NO
To Aunt Flo!
:af:

Same to you others, like nazz and mum89!

I think that :witch: deserves a nice old fashioned beat down! We need to incapacitate her for the next 9 months! Grab your pitchforks and torches ladies! We got ourselves a :witch: trying to move in amongst us! :trouble:


----------



## WannaBeAMum89

Angel wings13 said:


> WannaBeAMum89 said:
> 
> 
> hows everyone getting on? been busy busy busy with christmas stuff for past couple of days, finally come to the end of my 2WW, AF was due lastnight/this morn but nothing yet! gonna wait a few more days before testing though! fingers crossed :thumbup: x
> 
> I have been a mess! This wait is killing me! But I can proudly say I did NOT poas today! :blush: however I am out of tests...lol, but I had to go to the pharmacy today and managed to NOT buy more tests!
> 
> Keep your chin up Mum89! Same to you Nazz!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

haha ye iv only got 1 left in the house so wanna use it wisely :winkwink: plus im so nervous this cycle, for some reason OH said to me today "i think this is the month" hes so excited cause he really as a gut feeling that i am and he never usually mentions anything about possible pregnancies because he doesnt like getting my hopes up, dont wanna let him down :wacko: sounds silly i know but true. and thanks hun same to you angel wings :thumbup: x


----------



## Nazz4

Thanks, I think we all need to keep our chins up! Maybe if we all think we're pregnant hard enough it will happen! lol Screw science! 

And if stress makes O late, than my O should have been late every damn cycle lol!

I know what you mean about not wanting to let your man down... Mine wants this just as much if not more than I do! And I know if I'm not pregnant he's going to think it's because of his testicle thing (even though in reality it would probably be because he won't BD with me enough :haha:) but I don't want him feeling like it's his fault or feeling down about it. He's very sensitive when it comes to being manly, and you know not being able to conceive makes men feel less manly... and even though this is only our first time ttc I know it will really get to him. He's already upset that I haven't gotten "accidentally" pregnant while we were ntnp. 

I'm nervous about testing to say the least... I have 2 tests so if tomorrows is negative and AF doesn't come while I'm out of town then I will take the second when I come home after xmas. Is anyone else going to test this week?


----------



## Tigger1723

I have to wait til Wednesday at least!!! That will most likely be 8DPO and I'll cave


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> Thanks, I think we all need to keep our chins up! Maybe if we all think we're pregnant hard enough it will happen! lol Screw science!
> 
> And if stress makes O late, than my O should have been late every damn cycle lol!
> 
> I know what you mean about not wanting to let your man down... Mine wants this just as much if not more than I do! And I know if I'm not pregnant he's going to think it's because of his testicle thing (even though in reality it would probably be because he won't BD with me enough :haha:) but I don't want him feeling like it's his fault or feeling down about it. He's very sensitive when it comes to being manly, and you know not being able to conceive makes men feel less manly... and even though this is only our first time ttc I know it will really get to him. He's already upset that I haven't gotten "accidentally" pregnant while we were ntnp.
> 
> I'm nervous about testing to say the least... I have 2 tests so if tomorrows is negative and AF doesn't come while I'm out of town then I will take the second when I come home after xmas. Is anyone else going to test this week?

I still haven't gotten my O date yet, but I think I'll be testing on Christmas Day if not Boxing Day (Dec 26). That would be CD30 and CD31. Hopefully we did it this month! I won't be crushed, but it will be disappointing if we don't do it. My doctor said if I'm not pregnant by the end of February then come see her. 

SAY NO TO :af:!!!


----------



## WannaBeAMum89

haha angel wings love it :haha: haha iv got my pitch fork at the ready hehe! :thumbup:


Nazz4 said:


> Thanks, I think we all need to keep our chins up! Maybe if we all think we're pregnant hard enough it will happen! lol Screw science!
> 
> And if stress makes O late, than my O should have been late every damn cycle lol!
> 
> I know what you mean about not wanting to let your man down... Mine wants this just as much if not more than I do! And I know if I'm not pregnant he's going to think it's because of his testicle thing (even though in reality it would probably be because he won't BD with me enough :haha:) but I don't want him feeling like it's his fault or feeling down about it. He's very sensitive when it comes to being manly, and you know not being able to conceive makes men feel less manly... and even though this is only our first time ttc I know it will really get to him. He's already upset that I haven't gotten "accidentally" pregnant while we were ntnp.
> 
> I'm nervous about testing to say the least... I have 2 tests so if tomorrows is negative and AF doesn't come while I'm out of town then I will take the second when I come home after xmas. Is anyone else going to test this week?

well iv seriously got my fingers crossed for you that you get your BFP tomorrow, i think il only be able to hold out until sat then probably test :winkwink: well i previously TTC for 2 and a half years with my ex husband :wacko: and as my current partner is fully aware of it and were on our 4th cycle i think hes worried that history is going to repeat itself :dohh: and he possibly feels a bit of added presure as he knows how long iv been wanting a baby, i just think everything happens for a reason and its gonna happen when it happens, hopefully soon lol :winkwink: x


----------



## AnakeRose

I almost bought baby christmas decorations today, but decided not to so I don't jinx it!


----------



## Tigger1723

I want to buy something baby for the hubby but don't want to jinx it either. I am really hoping for a BFP by Xmas for the Surprise/Gift!!! He would be sooooo happy :)


----------



## AnakeRose

and my cat is sprawled out on me again....


----------



## Tigger1723

Do any of you ladies know what kind of CM you should have if pregnant after Ovulation?

Dry, Sticky, Creamy, Etc? I know after Ovulation you normally Dry up! Is there a clue there?!?!?


----------



## AnakeRose

Tigger1723 said:


> Do any of you ladies know what kind of CM you should have if pregnant after Ovulation?
> 
> Dry, Sticky, Creamy, Etc? I know after Ovulation you normally Dry up! Is there a clue there?!?!?

Good question...I'd like to know that too.

FF has not given me an O date, but today I'm extremely moist down there. It's unusually abundant.


----------



## Angel wings13

Boxing day is my b day!


----------



## Nazz4

I thought if you're pregnant your cm can be lotiony or creamy and might be yellowish... but I know some people don't get that since everyones body is different. 

Thanks for all the good luck guys! fxfxfxfx :dust:


----------



## Wugz22

If you search through FF pregnancy charts, you'll see that all CMs have been observed before a BFP, so I don't know if one happens more than the others or what, but I definitely wouldn't count myself out if I did or didn't notice CM! :thumbup:


----------



## Angel wings13

Tigger1723 said:


> Do any of you ladies know what kind of CM you should have if pregnant after Ovulation?
> 
> Dry, Sticky, Creamy, Etc? I know after Ovulation you normally Dry up! Is there a clue there?!?!?

I've seen some women say it went creamy, others said it stayed ewcm, so I think it's different for everyone.

Last month after o mine was creamy forever, then AF. 
But not creamy like in that photo..."my" creamy does resemble like a milky lotion, but not a glob. Then again, I look via TP, not my finger. I typically have creamy leading up to Af, and then like a day.before go dry...

This cycle I went from gobs of ewcm, to watery, to bone dry (at least as far as my underwear and tp)... I've been bone dry almost a week ...so that's different for me. Today I had the milky lotion/creamy...but it was thinner than lotion (when I have creamy it's always thinner )... But normally my "dry" time is just before and after AF. One day before, and like 5 days or so after...

I'm hoping this odd dry week after o is a good thing - just because it's not the norm for me.


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> If you search through FF pregnancy charts, you'll see that all CMs have been observed before a BFP, so I don't know if one happens more than the others or what, but I definitely wouldn't count myself out if I did or didn't notice CM! :thumbup:

I agree 100%! Especially given the uniqueness of every woman...

Like you, I saw pg charts with varying cm. I'd say if you have something different than usual, then that may be good...


----------



## confetti83

Help help. NEVER had a dip like this before at 5dpo when I wiped felt like there was liads of cm and cause of the dip I just thought grrrr it is ewcm and I ov late. It was just lots of lotiony cm.

Cant wait till tomn to temp!

Nazz did u test? Angel?


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> Help help. NEVER had a dip like this before at 5dpo when I wiped felt like there was liads of cm and cause of the dip I just thought grrrr it is ewcm and I ov late. It was just lots of lotiony cm.
> 
> Cant wait till tomn to temp!
> 
> Nazz did u test? Angel?

I.did not test today for the first time in a long time!

If your temp goes up again, then the dip is a good sign, tri-phasic charts were 127% more likely to result in pregnancy ! When mine dipped, it only went up a little, they took my crosshairs away, adjusted them to 9 days later...and now they've stayed up! (grr...still very mad about my thermometer missing and me losing a temp! I.just bought a new one.


----------



## Nazz4

Confetti that dip looks beautiful compared to all my millions of dips! I'd say either O or Implantation or something, but I'm no expert as I just started all this ttc madness. 

I'm testing in the morning with fmu, getting nervous...


----------



## confetti83

I am shocked cause usually my temp is quite steady once it goes up. Googled a lot and it is not very common to implant at 5dpo. Going to wait a few days if my temp shoots up than I will test.

Angel hope u find ur thermometer.


----------



## Nazz4

A little more brown spotting tonight... I hardly ever spot before AF and if I do it always starts right before she comes full blown and it's always pink/red... Nothing like this before, hopefully it's a good sign. Really nervous now about POAS, better go to bed so I don't stress about nothing.


----------



## Wugz22

Confetti, I had a giant dip at 4dpo, and I'm calling it a fallback rise. I got one last cycle too, they are super common and don't indicate PG one way or the other. It'll go back up tomorrow!

Had a small dip today at 8 DPO, still above the coverline though. I think I'll call it an implantation dip... Regardless of it being true!! :happydance:


----------



## Nazz4

Well... BFN of course, and the bleeding is more now and red... :( Guess I'm out. Just hoping the bleeding doesn't stop and go giving me false hope.


----------



## confetti83

Nazz4 said:


> Well... BFN of course, and the bleeding is more now and red... :( Guess I'm out. Just hoping the bleeding doesn't stop and go giving me false hope.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wugz22

Sorry Nazz :( Have you considered taking any supplements to lengthen your LP? I had a 9 day LP last cycle too and started taking B6 to work on it, seems to be working so far! Super cheap and easy.


----------



## confetti83

TMI ahead 
Today I had loads of lotiony cm (I had to change the pantyliner cause it felt wet) but than in the afternoon I wiped and there was snot like cm. I have had ovulation like pains so I am soooooooo confused. I cant bd today as dh is working late and tomm he has o be up very early so the max I can bd is tomm.:cry:

It is very unusual for me to ovulate on cd17 I wish I had opks right now. I am obsessing I have sensitive nips and today my stomach began making the most loudest of noises I had to eat which is very unusual for me also.


----------



## Wugz22

Confetti - If it truly is a "fallback rise" or "Secondary Estrogen Surge" then you'll get symptoms like it's O again, EWCM, etc, because of the estrogen levels that brought down your temp. I had the same concerns with my drop. Have you BDed in the last 3 or so days just in case? I am BARELY covered if my second dip was my real O, since DH was out of town during that time :( FX that your first rise was the real one!!!


----------



## confetti83

Wugz22 said:


> Confetti - If it truly is a "fallback rise" or "Secondary Estrogen Surge" then you'll get symptoms like it's O again, EWCM, etc, because of the estrogen levels that brought down your temp. I had the same concerns with my drop. Have you BDed in the last 3 or so days just in case? I am BARELY covered if my second dip was my real O, since DH was out of town during that time :( FX that your first rise was the real one!!!

no we havent bd since the 10th hb was super busy a friend of his passed away and ha had a lot of xtra work.

We will see GOOD LUCK


----------



## FTMommy01

Sorry Nazz :hugs: this month was really depressing for me, I had the same thing with the brown before the AF, ugh!

Well CD 4 and AF is gone, probably start using my O tests mid next week, really hoping my cycles goes back to 33 days instead of the 42 but I guess we shall see!

Maybe we will get some BFP's this weekend or early next week...Angel, WannaBe??


----------



## AnakeRose

:hugs: sorry Nazz that stinks :(

I'm pretty sure I O'd in the last couple of days. So here's hoping. I won't test till Christmas Eve though (if I can handle it that long!) I was a little drier last night and this morning, but most of yesterday and the night before I thought I was pee'ing myself CM was coming out a lot. Never did get a positive OPK so maybe they don't work for me (too bad because I bought 50 of them!). Nips are REALLY sore today

Ugh, woke up to a thick blanket of SNOW this morning and it's still coming down. No worse sound than realizing at 4:45am that there's a snow plow outside and knowing there's enough snow on the ground to need one! I didn't get up because I didn't want to mess up my temp lol.


----------



## WannaBeAMum89

aww so sorry Nazz4 :hugs: really was hoping and praying for you hun, fingers crossed for this new cycle, AF hasnt showed up for me yet, really wanted to test tomorrow if i hadnt started but OH made me promise not to test until monday :wacko: x


----------



## Angel wings13

So sorry nazz! :hugs:
My temp is 98.6 today, boobs still sore , mostly when I wake up. Still irritated I missed a temp yesterday. Also, ff gave my today temp as a white dot, even though I took it right on time! Wth?

Oh well, I know it should be blue, guess thats what matters.

Confetti, did your temp go back up?

Rose, if your opk only turns positive at like 100 mIU, then it's possible to miss it, especially if your surge is short and your egg comes right out... Were you testing once a day or twice?


----------



## Nazz4

Thanks guys! Actually I used to take B complex pills for other reasons, but they started to make me throw up because they smell and taste so bad... but maybe I'll try again. Ready to start this cycle, I think we're going to try BD every other day... I want to try the "sperm meets egg plan" but I don't feel like doing the OPK BS again lol... we'll see.


----------



## Tigger1723

Guys, my temp is not rising very quick! I have not even made it into 98.0....is that bad? No crosshairs yet. Tomorrow if I get another high one I get crosshairs. So furstrating. 

Also for those of you taking Vitamin B. My prenatal ones have 200% (2.5mg), should I still take a B supplement? If this cycle doesn't work to lengthen my phase. 

If pregnant should your cervix be soft, hard or what? Mine felt soft still today. HMMMMM


----------



## Tigger1723

Sorry NAzz....I hope you get your BFP next cycle. We all need some Bfp's around here. WTH!!!!


----------



## Wugz22

Tigger - it doesn't have to reach 98.0! Your chart looks good, don't stress!

The B6 supplement I take gives you 5000% of your needed B6 (seems like a little overkill, huh?) but I've read that you need to be taking about 100mg to lengthen the LP. My prenatal also has 2.5 mg, but its fine to mix them together.


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> So sorry nazz! :hugs:
> My temp is 98.6 today, boobs still sore , mostly when I wake up. Still irritated I missed a temp yesterday. Also, ff gave my today temp as a white dot, even though I took it right on time! Wth?
> 
> Oh well, I know it should be blue, guess thats what matters.
> 
> Confetti, did your temp go back up?
> 
> Rose, if your opk only turns positive at like 100 mIU, then it's possible to miss it, especially if your surge is short and your egg comes right out... Were you testing once a day or twice?

I was doing it twice a day, but I didn't start till late because they didn't get here. I'm not even getting a second line now. I was to start with.


----------



## Angel wings13

Tigger1723 said:


> Guys, my temp is not rising very quick! I have not even made it into 98.0....is that bad? No crosshairs yet. Tomorrow if I get another high one I get crosshairs. So furstrating.
> 
> Also for those of you taking Vitamin B. My prenatal ones have 200% (2.5mg), should I still take a B supplement? If this cycle doesn't work to lengthen my phase.
> 
> If pregnant should your cervix be soft, hard or what? Mine felt soft still today. HMMMMM

As for the b vitamin, idk. But, I just so happened to look up stuff about cervix positioning, etc, because I never checked that really. 
But I do know the cervix is supposed to be soft and slightly open while fertile (to help the spermies), then it usually goes back to closed and firm. If your cervix stays hard closed throughout the whole luteal phase, then that's good...., because it changes just before AF. In pregnant women it becomes hard, stays tightly shut, to protect the baby.

So basically, if it's hard/ closed now, it may be due to you having completed ovulation. Go figure! Another "sign" that mimics another thing. :wacko: it can make you crazy! I've been symptom spotting like crazy! It sucks that half of pg signs mimic ovulation signs, and the other half mimics PMS. 

Going for worlds biggest ff chart, lol.... I can't believe last month was 40 days, and I am currently on day 43! I really need something to happen! This wait is SO annoying! Most of you have lapped me!
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/408a67/thumb.png


----------



## Angel wings13

Tigger - it's totally normal if your bbt doesn't get to 98! As long as you stay above your coverline, you are good! 

I really hope we start getting some :bfp: around here. Even if it's not me, I would still be happy that someone gets it! It will give us all some hope!

:dust: :dust:
:dust:

Fx and sticky dust! 

I say the next :witch: that shows up, we steal her cocky little broomstick and beat her on the head with it! :growlmad: :trouble: :bodyb: :trouble: :growlmad: 

Thats the crew I have on stand by in case the uninvited :witch: rears her ugly head!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/408a67/thumb.png


----------



## Tigger1723

I agree angel wings!! 

I've been super gassy and I am not al all :) I hate symptom spotting....


----------



## AnakeRose

Tigger1723 said:


> I agree angel wings!!
> 
> I've been super gassy and I am not al all :) I hate symptom spotting....

Yeah me too. It's enough to drive you mad :headspin:
(wait I'm already there...those are my initials now! Michelle Anne DeGroot)


----------



## WannaBeAMum89

Angel wings13 said:


> Tigger - it's totally normal if your bbt doesn't get to 98! As long as you stay above your coverline, you are good!
> 
> I really hope we start getting some :bfp: around here. Even if it's not me, I would still be happy that someone gets it! It will give us all some hope!
> 
> :dust: :dust:
> :dust:
> 
> Fx and sticky dust!
> 
> I say the next :witch: that shows up, we steal her cocky little broomstick and beat her on the head with it! :growlmad: :trouble: :bodyb: :trouble: :growlmad:
> 
> Thats the crew I have on stand by in case the uninvited :witch: rears her ugly head!
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/408a67/thumb.png

i suggest you all get in your positions ready to grab her because iv started spotting :cry: gutted x


----------



## AnakeRose

oh no! So sorry girl :hugs:
So who does that leave? I'm just at the O +/- a few days stage....who else is still in this month?
(If I get a 36.3 C temp for the next 2 days I O'd yesterday, which is what I thought)


----------



## Tigger1723

I will be 3 DPO tomorrow if my temp stays up!


----------



## Tigger1723

WannabeaMom- Has your spotting picked up?!?!? I hope you are not out. WE NEED BFP's around here!!! Someone :) Give us some hope.....


----------



## AnakeRose

If I O'd yesterday then on Christmas Eve I'll be 10dpo which is when I'll start testing :)


----------



## WannaBeAMum89

thanks AnakeRose



Tigger1723 said:


> WannabeaMom- Has your spotting picked up?!?!? I hope you are not out. WE NEED BFP's around here!!! Someone :) Give us some hope.....

yep AF as offically got me :growlmad: so im out of the running for a christmas BFP :cry: we need to get atleast one christmas BFP ladies :wacko: if not then fingers crossed we all get our BFP's in the new year x

:dust:​


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> oh no! So sorry girl :hugs:
> So who does that leave? I'm just at the O +/- a few days stage....who else is still in this month?
> (If I get a 36.3 C temp for the next 2 days I O'd yesterday, which is what I thought)

Me! I'm STILL here from last month!


----------



## Angel wings13

So sorry, mum89! :hugs:
I took that :witch: 's broom, broke it in half and cracked her on the skull....told her next time I'll shove it where the sun don't shine!


----------



## AnakeRose

ugh, I closed my eyes for what felt like seconds and woke up 3 hours later today. I'm nauseous and bloated and my boobs hurt...makes me wonder if I'm still not out from LAST month. I have 15 tests so if I still feel like crap tomorrow I might do a test to see if it comes up positive.

Went and saw The Hobbit tonight and the guy who plays Thorin Oakenshield is FREEKING HOT! I could lose myself in those eyes!


----------



## confetti83

:hugs: Wannabe.

GRRRRRRR the witch is really getting on my nerves. We want a Bfp we want a Bfp!

So Anake great symptoms!
Angel hope your long wait will come to a great Bfp!

I am 6dpo today temp shot up plus loads of lotiony cm.


----------



## WannaBeAMum89

haha angel wings, good hopefully we wont have another visit from her for a while, should atleast scare her off for 9/10 months :winkwink: if not then shes tougher than i thought :haha:

thanks ladies, still got a few ladies in for a BFP near christmas then :thumbup: x


----------



## AnakeRose

confetti83 said:


> :hugs: Wannabe.
> 
> GRRRRRRR the witch is really getting on my nerves. We want a Bfp we want a Bfp!
> 
> So Anake great symptoms!
> Angel hope your long wait will come to a great Bfp!
> 
> I am 6dpo today temp shot up plus loads of lotiony cm.

LOVE that dip on your chart Confetti!!

Mine is pissing me off! :growlmad:

If I haven't O'd yet, I doubt it'll happen this month. Michael's grandma was put into ICU last night due to a heart attack (she's 93). I don't think he'll be interested in BD'ing much (which is perfectly ok).


----------



## Wugz22

OMG so we had a house warming party at our new place last night and people were throwing their coats on our bed.... And wouldn't you know my cousin, who is a nurse, notices my thermometer on the night stand and casually asks me if we're TTC. Damn damn damn! I told her not to tell anyone because we didn't want it announced, my own mother doesn't even know. How could I forget to put it away!?!:dohh:


----------



## AnakeRose

Wugz22 said:


> OMG so we had a house warming party at our new place last night and people were throwing their coats on our bed.... And wouldn't you know my cousin, who is a nurse, notices my thermometer on the night stand and casually asks me if we're TTC. Damn damn damn! I told her not to tell anyone because we didn't want it announced, my own mother doesn't even know. How could I forget to put it away!?!:dohh:

It's your bedroom :) I'm sure your cousin will keep your secret.


----------



## Angel wings13

Sorry to hear about your hubby's grandma :hugs:


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> Sorry to hear about your hubby's grandma :hugs:

Thanks :hugs:


----------



## Angel wings13

Does anyone think maybe I ovulated where it says 6dpo?

I'm wondering if that big spike was a random fluke. My fiance was ill at that time, I never really got sick, but sometimes I partially catch stuff for a day then my body fights it off....
https://www.FertilityFriend.com/home/408a67


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> Does anyone think maybe I ovulated where it says 6dpo?
> 
> I'm wondering if that big spike was a random fluke. My fiance was ill at that time, I never really got sick, but sometimes I partially catch stuff for a day then my body fights it off....
> https://www.FertilityFriend.com/home/408a67

Possibly, but I think the line might be in the right spot. 

I did an OPK today and got a line that I think was the same darkness as the control line. With all of the stuff happening, I don't think we'll do it this month.


----------



## Angel wings13

I've seen a bunch of bfp stories where women think they blew it a certain month, then ended up getting a bfp afterall! So just keep up the :sex: cuz you never know! Never let ff rule you out! It's a great guide, and really helps us understand our bodies, but keep up the bd. Plenty of women have conceived with no idea when they ovulated. Like that one lady who's husband was in prison! They had sex during a conjugal visit, she got her period the next day, then a few weeks later her bfp! Turned out she was one if those women that released an egg on the second lh surge! (that story is what prompted me to research all that stuff) luckily she had short periods, so by the time her period was over, the ebg was still in her tube... I'm surprised her uterine lining was able to be thick enough, but maybe her body only shed a small amount of lining, I bet there are a lot of chemical reactions going on even before implantation. I mean, look at all these people that have symptoms at 2dpo! There's other stuff going on in our bodies that the medical world still doesn't know about I'm sure.


----------



## AnakeRose

:cry: hubby's grandma passed away about an hour ago.


----------



## AnakeRose

:cry: hubby's grandma passed away about an hour ago.


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> :cry: hubby's grandma passed away about an hour ago.

:hugs: Omg! I'm so sorry! :hugs:

How's your husband doing?


----------



## Tigger1723

I'm so sorry! Let's hope for your bfp and some more for Xmas spirit!! I might take first test at 8 dpo. I'm addicted to knowing. TWW is horrible. 

How's everyone doing in their cycle??


----------



## confetti83

Anake I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## confetti83

7dpo temp still up.Yesterday I had to use a pantyliner and changed it once cause I had lots of litiony/creamy cm blehhhhh. I also had like a pinching feeling all day but it did not hurt it was more like ticklish lol. 3 more days and it is testing time!


----------



## Wugz22

So sorry for your loss :cry:

So I'm 10 DPO today with the highest temperature yet and super crampy like pain. Don't usually get cramps before the witch. And last cycle my LP was only 9 days, so I'm super pumped to be at 10 DPO with no sign of AF! Figured I wouldn't test until 14 DPO. I read that you wouldn't get a BFP until 3 days after implantation, and if that little dip yesterday was it, then it's probably too soon to test!:happydance:


----------



## Tigger1723

Hey ladies! Keep us posted on testing this week. What does a white dot on your chart mean vs blue??? Temp up again at 4dpo!!! 

Had little bit of pink in cm late last night. Like snot cm with tint of pink. Non this am, the witch better stay away!!! I'm hoping that was a good sign!!


----------



## AnakeRose

Thanks everyone, Michael's doing OK. It all happened so suddenly. 

We had a conversation this morning that it would be interesting if I ended up pregnant this month. We'd have to use his grandmas name somewhere. 

My temp went back down again today. Not sure what to think about that!! and I'm a little crampy today...hope it's not AF making her unwanted visit!!!


----------



## Nazz4

I'm sorry anake :( I hope you guys are doing ok.

I'm sorry for everyone else who go witched too.

Af only lasted 2 days... Driving me insane, never in my whole life was af that short. Won't be seeing OH again until Christmas and probably won't be able to start bding until the day after or so... Hoping I don't O early this time! I'm not temping while I'm out of town either so who knows. Good luck to the upcoming testers!!


----------



## Tigger1723

Wugzz your chart looks good!! Bump


----------



## Wugz22

Thanks Tigger! Just bought my first $ store tests. Can you use these as early as 11 or 12 DPO or are they only good for after a missed period?


----------



## Tigger1723

What kind did u buy? I can use mine 6 days before with first response 6 day sooner n clear blue digital 6 day sooner too! I will start testing 8 dpo through bfp or af...which better not come


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> Thanks Tigger! Just bought my first $ store tests. Can you use these as early as 11 or 12 DPO or are they only good for after a missed period?

Most dollar store brands are 25mIU. It's on poas.com they even have pics where someone got a faint bfp at 9dpo, then showed each day getting stronger!


----------



## Angel wings13

So I'm 16dpo or maybe 10 d po.....
Just went to the bathroom and had the smallest speck of pink/brown.... I don't have cramps, but I do have a full uterus feeling - not good....
I can't believe the long cycle I have had only to get disappointed


----------



## Wugz22

Oh no! Fingers crossed that's the end of it. Good thoughts sent your way! :flower:


----------



## Angel wings13

Ok. So, the pink blood got heavier, though is still light. Its pink mixed with cm.

I have never had cm with my af.

I also never had IB.

I just took a pregnancy test, and for real this time, there is a faint pink line. My fiance not only saw it too, but when I showed it to him, he said, " I do see the line, and it's pink too!"

Now I'm terrified this may be a chemical pregnancy. How many mc's do I have to go thru? I know a chemical pregnancy is different, but still....

I finally get the faint line I've been waiting for, and bleed the same day.


----------



## Wugz22

OMG!!! So exciting angel wings! This is huge!!!


----------



## Wugz22

Why do you think it's a chemical?


----------



## Tigger1723

Omg huge!! Go in today/ tomorrow!! Keep testing for line. Maybe the bleeding will stop


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> Why do you think it's a chemical?

I'm worried because of the pink in my cm. and when I wipe. I had a small.spot(the size of a dime, almost) in my underwear. That's how I know it's mixed with cm. I'm getting a little crampy too.


----------



## Tigger1723

Maybe implantation at 10dpo. The say it can take 5-12 days to implant. You are not out yet!! I had little bit last night n went away. None now! I'm 4 dpo


----------



## Wugz22

Yeah that doesn't sound too worrying to me! I hear a lot of women have some light bleeding around the time they normally get their period and still have BFP! Positive thoughts!!


----------



## AnakeRose

Just catching up on posts. SO exciting Angel Wings!!! Keep us posted :)

What do you ladies think of my chart? The big dip today is confusing me.


----------



## Wugz22

Anake how long are your cycles typically?


----------



## AnakeRose

They've been between 29 and 33 days


----------



## Wugz22

I've had a dip this cycle and last cycle around 4 DPO but it always goes back up, I'm sure you'll see it spike back tomorrow!


----------



## Tigger1723

Wugz22 when u testing???


----------



## Angel wings13

The pink has turned bright red. :cry:
I think maybe this will cure my poas disease.

No more early testing. If I didn't take that stupid test I would've just thought the :witch: got me.. 

I'm so tired. I'm tired of the losses, my body is tired, my mind is exhausted ....

I know I should be grateful for my 2 healthy boys, and I am. My fiance and I really want a baby .... He views and treats them like his own, but we still want a baby that is from us, (my 2 boys are from my ex husband who is a total dead beat.) 
I just want to have a baby that is symbolic of our love and the connection between us. My youngest calls my fiance (Jay) , "daddy", and has been doing so since he was 15 months old. Now he is 6.

Maybe I can manage to NT/NP, 
But I doubt it. I will keep trying, but I'm not doing the whole testing at 8dpo crap - even if I have every little symptom possible. 

this just sucks :sadangel:


----------



## Tigger1723

I'm sorry angel wings! How long have you two been trying??


----------



## AnakeRose

OMG girl I'm SO sorry!! :hugs: That plain sucks!!

Are you still going to hang around?


----------



## confetti83

So sry Angel. Maybe you can still continue to ttc without opk and preg tests. Good luck we will be here for u.


----------



## Angel wings13

Tigger1723 said:


> I'm sorry angel wings! How long have you two been trying??

only "actively" trying for 3 months. Started nt/np in May. The sep mc was horrible. I still can't even talk about it...

But before that, I have had 3 "chemical" pregnancies.

I don't know if I add this to the tally or not. I literally got a faint pos and spotted within the same hour. I had fx it was ib just making it's way out. When it progressed to red, and not just when I wiped, my heart broke. 

Oh, and I had another cat story to share. This morning just before I has to get up to go to work, nugget woke me by sitting next to me on the bed, purring loudly again. The second I opened my eyes he leaned in and cuddled. It was like he had been watching me sleep. I've been pretty depressed the last few hours, and my kitten, Tank, has been all over me. He kept following me and meowing ! Finally I just picked him up and was petting him and he wouldn't let me put him down....he's only a few months old, so I just carried him in one hand while I did a few things. 

Right now I'm just lying in bed, and Tank is balled up at my head and now Nugget is between my.calves,lol! Normally nugget won't come around for attention when the kitten is around, and normally the kitten wants to eat, play hard for 3 hours or so, snuggle for about 15 minutes, eat again, then crashes.

I guess they know I need some comfort. 

Crazy how our pets can be .

Well, I Guess I'm out. I even updated my ff to reflect the positive test - I know I saw a line for real ! Especially since jay saw the line too, and he.never gets "line eye" 

My temp didn't drop today though....
Maybe it will tomorrow...

https://www.FertilityFriend.com/home/408a67


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> OMG girl I'm SO sorry!! :hugs: That plain sucks!!
> 
> Are you still going to hang around?

Thanks everyone. Of course I'll be hanging around! 

I still want to.see you you guys get your :bfp: s!


----------



## Wugz22

Sorry Angel wings :(

I think I'll wait until Thursday to test, then I'll be 14 DPO, and if AF doesn't get me first thing in the morning, I'll test. Temp is still above the CL this morning, but they still seem to be super erratic!

Even if this cycle is a BFN, I'm happy that I've lengthened my LP. 11 days and counting now!


----------



## FTMommy01

Anake, so sorry for you loss :hugs:

Angel :cry:!! So sorry!! :hugs: Maybe once you "stop" trying it will happen?!

CD 7 here, starting OPK's on Wednesday. REALLY hoping this it our month, lets hope it goes by quickly!


----------



## AnakeRose

FF still has not given me my crosshairs. If I ovulated, what day do you ladies think it happened? 

DH is more on board with TTC after his grandma died. If we have a girl her first or middle name will be Aksanka (grandma's first name).

Angel, is the witch still hanging around? I hope not!


----------



## AKNoelle

Love the title of this thread because I feel absolutely crazy.

I tested too early at the behest of a friend and now a) I want to test every day and b) I'm like "well what if I'm not?"

But with all the symptoms I have, if I'm NOT pregnant, I might be dying or something.


----------



## AnakeRose

AKNoelle said:


> Love the title of this thread because I feel absolutely crazy.
> 
> I tested too early at the behest of a friend and now a) I want to test every day and b) I'm like "well what if I'm not?"
> 
> But with all the symptoms I have, if I'm NOT pregnant, I might be dying or something.

Welcome Noelle :flower:

We're all POAS addicts and a little nutty here. Fee free to ask and talk about anything. 

I had all the classic symptoms of pregnancy last month, but nothing. So don't drive yourself crazy thinking you're going to die :) If in doubt, ask your doctor. Are your cycles pretty regular?


----------



## Wugz22

AnakeRose said:


> FF still has not given me my crosshairs. If I ovulated, what day do you ladies think it happened?
> 
> DH is more on board with TTC after his grandma died. If we have a girl her first or middle name will be Aksanka (grandma's first name).
> 
> Angel, is the witch still hanging around? I hope not!

Anake maybe CD 16 or 18?


----------



## Angel wings13

Hi guys. Full blown "out". Heavy bleed and serious cramps. did take a test just to see, and it was bfn. I'm thinking I'm just counting this as af, despite the faint pos yesterday. Temp still up .... Which is weird.


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> Hi guys. Full blown "out". Heavy bleed and serious cramps. did take a test just to see, and it was bfn. I'm thinking I'm just counting this as af, despite the faint pos yesterday. Temp still up .... Which is weird.

Hmm...How many dpo did you think you were?


----------



## Wugz22

I can't imagine how frustrating that must feel Angel Wings! Keep your head up and stay positive!


----------



## Tigger1723

Yes , we are all here for each other!! 

Nauseous today, not getting hopes up tho yet


----------



## AnakeRose

Tigger1723 said:


> Yes , we are all here for each other!!
> 
> Nauseous today, not getting hopes up tho yet

Your chart is looking good!


----------



## Wugz22

I have the most embarrassing tummy gurgles today. Like everyone stops what their doing and stares at me at work. I've only eaten cereal and some pasta for lunch. Probably nothing to do with anything, but I can't help but associate EVERYTHING with being PG! Achey thigh pain, even a sneeze... it all means your preggo right? haha. :dohh:


----------



## Wugz22

Tigger1723 said:


> Yes , we are all here for each other!!
> 
> Nauseous today, not getting hopes up tho yet

Nauseous!!! Lucky duck!!! I want to be nauseous :thumbup:


----------



## Wugz22

AKNoelle said:


> Love the title of this thread because I feel absolutely crazy.
> 
> I tested too early at the behest of a friend and now a) I want to test every day and b) I'm like "well what if I'm not?"
> 
> But with all the symptoms I have, if I'm NOT pregnant, I might be dying or something.

Welcome! How many DPO are you?


----------



## Tigger1723

Wugz22 said:


> Tigger1723 said:
> 
> 
> Yes , we are all here for each other!!
> 
> Nauseous today, not getting hopes up tho yet
> 
> Nauseous!!! Lucky duck!!! I want to be nauseous :thumbup:Click to expand...


I have the same Tummy loud girgles too! I felt nauseous for like 30 minutes. I don't know if its associated with being busy at work or eating later. I dunno. Weird. I rarely ever get it tho. I hope the :witch: stays away. Last cycle my phase was only 10. I am pushing for longer!!! Sticky bean please


----------



## Tigger1723

Wugz, did you use OPKS this month?


----------



## Wugz22

Nope, don't use them (yet). I'm guess if I have another cycle or two with no luck, I'll probably invest in them!


----------



## confetti83

Great symptoms ladies!

I am 9dpo temp still up felt very strange feeling yest. I have never been constipated but I felt like I wanted to go to for num 2 but hadnt any and was quite bloated too.


----------



## 2ndtry04

confetti83 said:


> Great symptoms ladies!
> 
> I am 9dpo temp still up felt very strange feeling yest. I have never been constipated but I felt like I wanted to go to for num 2 but hadnt any and was quite bloated too.

OMG confetti, our charts look so similar....I'm just following you, but the pattern is the same! 2dpo fallback rise temp, and I didn't manage to temp at 5dpo, but it might have been a drop....and spike on 6dpo and 8dpo.... weird!

Angel, I'm so sorry that AF got you, ugh, the same day as + .... :( just hold on, it really might happen as you just relax ...but I know that's hard...:flower:

Anake, sorry for the loss....but nice idea for the name.... :flower:

Tigger, hope that nausea lasts.... :)


----------



## confetti83

2ndtry04 said:


> confetti83 said:
> 
> 
> Great symptoms ladies!
> 
> I am 9dpo temp still up felt very strange feeling yest. I have never been constipated but I felt like I wanted to go to for num 2 but hadnt any and was quite bloated too.
> 
> OMG confetti, our charts look so similar....I'm just following you, but the pattern is the same! 2dpo fallback rise temp, and I didn't manage to temp at 5dpo, but it might have been a drop....and spike on 6dpo and 8dpo.... weird!
> 
> Angel, I'm so sorry that AF got you, ugh, the same day as + .... :( just hold on, it really might happen as you just relax ...but I know that's hard...:flower:
> 
> Anake, sorry for the loss....but nice idea for the name.... :flower:
> 
> Tigger, hope that nausea lasts.... :)Click to expand...

Lol that is true our charts have the same pattern hopr they both end up in green that is pregs!


----------



## 2ndtry04

i'm imagining things....and I've said that I wouldn't do that! But, my back hurts so bad (maybe just from sitting), and I have weird feeling in my abs (this can be imaginary, I know), and I have lotion/watery cm (!?!), and I hade these twinges yesterday (bu not since), and I thought that my pee smelled weird last time I was in.... but still.....
Aaaaaaaaaa, tne NutHut def!


----------



## Wugz22

Everyone's charts are looking good! What DPO are you guys testing???

12 DPO and still elevated here! I'm so nervous about waking up to a temp drop!


----------



## Tigger1723

I'm 6-7 dpo here! I'm testing Friday @ 9 dpo through Christmas because I want to know unless af shows up.... Stay away!!! You should test!!! Give us some hope & bfp :)


----------



## 2ndtry04

Wugz, your chart looks so different from last month's!!!!! Hope you get BFP soon!

I wanna try not to test until next Wed. (AF due date), but I just know that I will cave in and test like Thu od Fri (10 or 11 dpo)... i know it's probably early but I want it soooo baaaaadly!

And what about this cm? It's wet in there (tmi), and there is not so much of it, but is watery/clear/little white...looks lotiony, but not in a huge amounts..... All I read is that preggo ladies have creamy and cloudy and lots of it.....


----------



## confetti83

2ndtry04 said:


> Wugz, your chart looks so different from last month's!!!!! Hope you get BFP soon!
> 
> I wanna try not to test until next Wed. (AF due date), but I just know that I will cave in and test like Thu od Fri (10 or 11 dpo)... i know it's probably early but I want it soooo baaaaadly!
> 
> And what about this cm? It's wet in there (tmi), and there is not so much of it, but is watery/clear/little white...looks lotiony, but not in a huge amounts..... All I read is that preggo ladies have creamy and cloudy and lots of it.....

I know the feeling I had lots of creamy/lotiony cm after ovulation sometimes I have the odd snot like cm but mostly it is lotion like.

Tomm is 10dpo I am sooooo anxious usually I start spottind 2 days before af. Last time I started spotting at 10dpo and lots of sites say that implantation happens from 6 to 12 dpo so maybe if I had a longer LP I would have more chances for implantation. Hope my supplements have worked.

If the :witch: does not show up I will test on Sunday


----------



## Wugz22

2ndtry04 said:


> Wugz, your chart looks so different from last month's!!!!! Hope you get BFP soon!
> 
> I wanna try not to test until next Wed. (AF due date), but I just know that I will cave in and test like Thu od Fri (10 or 11 dpo)... i know it's probably early but I want it soooo baaaaadly!
> 
> And what about this cm? It's wet in there (tmi), and there is not so much of it, but is watery/clear/little white...looks lotiony, but not in a huge amounts..... All I read is that preggo ladies have creamy and cloudy and lots of it.....

I know!!! Zero consistency between the charts!!! It makes it difficult to say what's "normal" for me! Hoping its a good sign though??


----------



## AnakeRose

2ndtry04 said:


> i'm imagining things....and I've said that I wouldn't do that! But, my back hurts so bad (maybe just from sitting), and I have weird feeling in my abs (this can be imaginary, I know), and I have lotion/watery cm (!?!), and I hade these twinges yesterday (bu not since), and I thought that my pee smelled weird last time I was in.... but still.....
> Aaaaaaaaaa, tne NutHut def!

You didn't have asparagus did you? What we eat can affect the scent of our pee.


----------



## AnakeRose

My temp is still down this morning although it's slowly rising. I'm not sure what to think this month. DH is still into BD'ing so that's good. Watch me not get crosshairs at all and get a BFP! I haven't found any charts on FF that show that and there's not really a way to search for it. 6 more days till I'm going to start testing (24th). Maybe I'll have good news to tell everyone, but I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## Wugz22

Yeah I'm not really a big fan of my chart this cycle either. My temps are above the CL but they keep going up and down by a couple of degrees every few days!!! So annoying! I want a pretty chart :)


----------



## AnakeRose

LOL and I had the pretty chart last month and nothing. After viewing some of the pregnancy charts on the FF gallery some are so wacko. Maybe that's a good sign :)


----------



## AnakeRose

Uh oh....getting cramps :sad1:


----------



## Tigger1723

I'm hoping so, mine keeps climbing....but it is all over the place! I just want my BFP :)

Baby Dust, Fingers Crossed! 

When is other people testing, lots of us have good looking charts. 

Angel wings how are you doing?!?!?


----------



## AnakeRose

Tigger1723 said:


> I'm hoping so, mine keeps climbing....but it is all over the place! I just want my BFP :)
> 
> Baby Dust, Fingers Crossed!
> 
> When is other people testing, lots of us have good looking charts.
> 
> Angel wings how are you doing?!?!?

Tigger your chart is looking great! Love that temp rise :D


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys. Full blown "out". Heavy bleed and serious cramps. did take a test just to see, and it was bfn. I'm thinking I'm just counting this as af, despite the faint pos yesterday. Temp still up .... Which is weird.
> 
> Hmm...How many dpo did you think you were?Click to expand...

I was either 16 dpo or 10dpo on sunday when af got me. My temp is STILL up, even higher - 98.5


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> Uh oh....getting cramps :sad1:

Don't let that count you out! 

I missed a few pages, anyone get a bfp?


----------



## Angel wings13

Tigger1723 said:


> I'm hoping so, mine keeps climbing....but it is all over the place! I just want my BFP :)
> 
> Baby Dust, Fingers Crossed!
> 
> When is other people testing, lots of us have good looking charts.
> 
> Angel wings how are you doing?!?!?

Ugh- crappy! But thanks for asking. I'm still cramping pretty bad. This af is not normal. I don't know if the mc is still messing with me or what. Last cycle my temp plummeted. Now it's still up? And I started bleedng BEFORE cramping. Still cramping , normally wouldn't still be cramping.


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> Yeah I'm not really a big fan of my chart this cycle either. My temps are above the CL but they keep going up and down by a couple of degrees every few days!!! So annoying! I want a pretty chart :)

I liked my chart .... Not sure what to make of this new one. Last time I got af my temp dropped to 97.5, then was mostly 97.7....

I'm still puzzled why I haven't dropped. I've actually gone up. 

My chart:
https://www.FertilityFriend.com/home/408a67


----------



## Wugz22

Extremely itchy left nipple today. All during lunch at work... it was awkward trying to relieve it without anyone noticing... 

Anyone heard of that as a symptom? I know painful is a symptom but itchy?!?!


----------



## Tigger1723

Angel wings13 said:


> Wugz22 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm not really a big fan of my chart this cycle either. My temps are above the CL but they keep going up and down by a couple of degrees every few days!!! So annoying! I want a pretty chart :)
> 
> I liked my chart .... Not sure what to make of this new one. Last time I got af my temp dropped to 97.5, then was mostly 97.7....
> 
> I'm still puzzled why I haven't dropped. I've actually gone up.
> 
> My chart:
> https://www.FertilityFriend.com/home/408a67Click to expand...

Mine didn't really drop until after :witch: last time. Look at my chart. It was wacky too!! Sorry dear


----------



## Tigger1723

What do the White dots on FF mean vs the Blue dots????


----------



## Angel wings13

Update on that faint positive. I saved it, and it is STILL holding it's pink color, looks exactly the same as it did 3 minutes after the test! Of course, being crazy, I googled around, and found people who got a positive followed by "af" - turned out not being af, then still had a bfp! However, I took my last test after the bleed, it was neg, but I will say it was not fmu, and my pee was diluted, it was the night of the day I got that faint positive. I tried to take a pic to show you guys, but it was a light positive, I kept getting a glare or a shadow. I finally got one pic that you could see it, but couldn't get it to upload onto photo bucket! I just wanted the documentation to prove it really was positive! Although my fiance agreeing with me was reassurance enough,lol! 

My mood is slightly better today. I was miserable sunday and monday. I decided not to mark mc on my chart, and will not be adding this to my official m/c stats - but it's permanently filed in my mind. Perhaps that's why this AF is pretty heavy with cramps from hell. Some doctors theorize that 40% of pregnancies are m/c's, mostly due to chemical pregnancies. A lot of women, especially those not ttc, will be a day late and/or have a heavy flow and just brush it off. :shrug:

Since my body is so weird, I think this time I might just bd every 3rd day til my fertile week, then bd everyday that week, then after I think I o'd go back to every 3rd day. Just to be covered. This cycle my luteal phase went from 19 days to 16 days, so at least that's good! I would live for my body to get back in my "every 4 sundays" routine I used to have....


----------



## Angel wings13

Tigger1723 said:


> What do the White dots on FF mean vs the Blue dots????

It means your temp was recorded at a different time.


----------



## AnakeRose

Wugz22 said:


> Extremely itchy left nipple today. All during lunch at work... it was awkward trying to relieve it without anyone noticing...
> 
> Anyone heard of that as a symptom? I know painful is a symptom but itchy?!?!

Oh I hate that feeling!!!


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! I hope AF takes a hike and you get your BFP after all. Keep us posted.


----------



## confetti83

Angel hope you get some answers :hugs:


----------



## AnakeRose

hmm....I'm getting little pinching pains in my V area and some about 2 inches to the right of my belly button....weirdness!


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> Angel I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! I hope AF takes a hike and you get your BFP after all. Keep us posted.

I'm pretty sure it was wishful thinking on my part.... Tmi - passed a large clot in the bathroom, about 3in long, 1 in wide. I doubt that's good. Our original plan was to try after the new year anyways, so maybe next month....


----------



## Tigger1723

Sorry angel, I really hope you get your bfp next month then! We are cheering for you. 

Let's get some more bfp's soon ladies for some hope


----------



## AnakeRose

Yeah I'm not holding much hope we did it this month. There's always the new year.


----------



## confetti83

10dpo getting super sick of waiting.


----------



## 2ndtry04

I rushed here just to see your chart, confetti.... :) but I don't follow you any more, my temps are slowly rising, but yours look more promising! GL, I sooo wish you BFP this month!

Today no symptoms at all....woke up with this feeling that my boobs are hurting, but not as much as I would like them to, it's just on the sides an if I grab them! lol

still sore throat and some sneezing, feels like cold....
last night even my hips hurt, but this morning nothing! :(


----------



## 2ndtry04

Tigger1723 said:


> What do the White dots on FF mean vs the Blue dots????

you've put "sleep deprived" on those two days, so FF marks them as well....it counts that maybe your temps these two mornings weren't as relevant as others....


----------



## 2ndtry04

Angel wings13 said:


> Wugz22 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm not really a big fan of my chart this cycle either. My temps are above the CL but they keep going up and down by a couple of degrees every few days!!! So annoying! I want a pretty chart :)
> 
> I liked my chart .... Not sure what to make of this new one. Last time I got af my temp dropped to 97.5, then was mostly 97.7....
> 
> I'm still puzzled why I haven't dropped. I've actually gone up.
> 
> My chart:
> https://www.FertilityFriend.com/home/408a67Click to expand...

your temps look weird, I admit it.... but maybe your body needs time to adjust :(
just keep in there, and time will tell....I wish you GL this cycle girl! :flower:


----------



## AnakeRose

Well my chart shot up today. Bbs are SORE! OMG sore! Maybe I'm ovulating later than I expected. Crappy timing with DH's grandmas funeral coming up :( Oh well if it's not meant to be this month I'm ok with that. If I get another high temp tomorrow FF gives me my cross hairs on CD22, so I should be covered. That just means my TWW JUST started! :brat:


----------



## Wugz22

Why did I test???? Why??? I was feeling so hopeful, and now totally disappointed. 13 DPO today and BFN. I PROMISED myself I'd wait until 14 or 15 but after I temped in the morning and saw that it was still elevated, I was so excited and anxious! Now I'm just sad :(


----------



## FTMommy01

Sorry Wugs :hugs: your not out just yet though!! I know its hard to not get upset though :nope:

Anake, that sucks that it JUST started for you!!! Im still waiting to O though so it could be worse lol!

Confetti are you waiting to test??


----------



## AnakeRose

Wugz22 said:


> Why did I test???? Why??? I was feeling so hopeful, and now totally disappointed. 13 DPO today and BFN. I PROMISED myself I'd wait until 14 or 15 but after I temped in the morning and saw that it was still elevated, I was so excited and anxious! Now I'm just sad :(

:hugs: sorry girl. I'll keep my FX for you! Try again in a few days and Just say No to AF!


----------



## AnakeRose

FTMommy01 said:


> Sorry Wugs :hugs: your not out just yet though!! I know its hard to not get upset though :nope:
> 
> Anake, that sucks that it JUST started for you!!! Im still waiting to O though so it could be worse lol!
> 
> Confetti are you waiting to test??

Thanks, I still think I O'd on CD18 though because I had some weird shooting pains in my side. My temps just don't agree. I'll do a test on the 24th just in case. If I just O'd I won't be done the TWW till Dec 31st. I was hoping to have a summer baby because my birthday is in the summer, but I'm OK with September :) 

If I get a temp tomorrow of 36.2 C or higher I get my cross hairs.


----------



## AnakeRose

2ndtry04 said:


> I rushed here just to see your chart, confetti.... :) but I don't follow you any more, my temps are slowly rising, but yours look more promising! GL, I sooo wish you BFP this month!
> 
> Today no symptoms at all....woke up with this feeling that my boobs are hurting, but not as much as I would like them to, it's just on the sides an if I grab them! lol
> 
> still sore throat and some sneezing, feels like cold....
> last night even my hips hurt, but this morning nothing! :(

That temp dip at 7dpo looks promising! FX for you!


----------



## 2ndtry04

wugz, FX for you, it's not over yet!

AnakeRose, like that you want a summer baby, I'm also a summer kid :)

I am soooo tired today, we were at my mom's, I took a 2hour nap this afternoon, and still yawning after! My back hurts like crazy, hip/back/kidney kind of pain, and I fill full in my lower abs....and I am thirsty last few hours, maybe meal was too spicy (I'm trying not to get too excited)....
Boobs are sore a bit, but that is common for me before AF.....


----------



## Wugz22

2ndtry04 said:


> wugz, FX for you, it's not over yet!
> 
> AnakeRose, like that you want a summer baby, I'm also a summer kid :)
> 
> I am soooo tired today, we were at my mom's, I took a 2hour nap this afternoon, and still yawning after! My back hurts like crazy, hip/back/kidney kind of pain, and I fill full in my lower abs....and I am thirsty last few hours, maybe meal was too spicy (I'm trying not to get too excited)....
> Boobs are sore a bit, but that is common for me before AF.....

That all sounds good!!!!! FX


----------



## Angel wings13

2ndtry04 said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wugz22 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm not really a big fan of my chart this cycle either. My temps are above the CL but they keep going up and down by a couple of degrees every few days!!! So annoying! I want a pretty chart :)
> 
> I liked my chart .... Not sure what to make of this new one. Last time I got af my temp dropped to 97.5, then was mostly 97.7....
> 
> I'm still puzzled why I haven't dropped. I've actually gone up.
> 
> My chart:
> https://www.FertilityFriend.com/home/408a67Click to expand...
> 
> your temps look weird, I admit it.... but maybe your body needs time to adjust :(
> just keep in there, and time will tell....I wish you GL this cycle girl! :flower:Click to expand...

 Temp finally nose-dived, and af isi packing her bags. She just seems to have left a sock here and there :D

She was a rude biatch this visit, and I hope she took the hint that she's not welcome for the next 10 months ! :rofl:

I am glad to be done with my insane mood swings!


----------



## AnakeRose

2ndtry04 said:


> My back hurts like crazy, hip/back/kidney kind of pain, and I fill full in my lower abs....and I am thirsty last few hours, maybe meal was too spicy (I'm trying not to get too excited)....
> Boobs are sore a bit, but that is common for me before AF.....

Woah! same cramps here! That's why I think I O'd earlier than FF says.


----------



## Tigger1723

Wugz22 said:


> Why did I test???? Why??? I was feeling so hopeful, and now totally disappointed. 13 DPO today and BFN. I PROMISED myself I'd wait until 14 or 15 but after I temped in the morning and saw that it was still elevated, I was so excited and anxious! Now I'm just sad :(

I caved and tested, BFN!!! UGH I know its early.....Keep testing Wugz, you are not out yet!!! :hugs:


----------



## confetti83

Wugz and Tigger dont give up we are not out yet. I plan to test on Xmas eve fingers crossed.

Anake hope ff gives u crosshairs tomm.
Angel hope nxt cycle will be it.

Good luck everyone and :dust:


----------



## Wugz22

Thanks for the positivity, ladies!!! 

I'm buying a FRER tonight. No more dollar store tests!!!!


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> Why did I test???? Why??? I was feeling so hopeful, and now totally disappointed. 13 DPO today and BFN. I PROMISED myself I'd wait until 14 or 15 but after I temped in the morning and saw that it was still elevated, I was so excited and anxious! Now I'm just sad :(

:hugs: you caved cuz you are a nut hutter with poas syndrome like the rest of us! It's totally possible it's too early! Don't let it get you down hun. Some people don't get a bfp til 18dpo or even later. It's not over til af shows!


----------



## Tigger1723

Angel wings13 said:


> Wugz22 said:
> 
> 
> Why did I test???? Why??? I was feeling so hopeful, and now totally disappointed. 13 DPO today and BFN. I PROMISED myself I'd wait until 14 or 15 but after I temped in the morning and saw that it was still elevated, I was so excited and anxious! Now I'm just sad :(
> 
> :hugs: you caved cuz you are a nut hutter with poas syndrome like the rest of us! It's totally possible it's too early! Don't let it get you down hun. Some people don't get a bfp til 18dpo or even later. It's not over til af shows!Click to expand...

Yes, I stocked up on First Response 6 days sooner and Clear Blue "Not Pregnant or Pregnant" Digital 5 day sooner ones! Its expensive, but I can't stand it! Trying to only use 1 a day. I have 8 left!!! Hoping for some BFP's here :)


----------



## 2ndtry04

confetti83 said:


> Wugz and Tigger dont give up we are not out yet. I plan to test on Xmas eve fingers crossed.
> 
> Anake hope ff gives u crosshairs tomm.
> Angel hope nxt cycle will be it.
> 
> Good luck everyone and :dust:

your temps look amazing! GL girl :flower:


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> FTMommy01 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry Wugs :hugs: your not out just yet though!! I know its hard to not get upset though :nope:
> 
> Anake, that sucks that it JUST started for you!!! Im still waiting to O though so it could be worse lol!
> 
> Confetti are you waiting to test??
> 
> Thanks, I still think I O'd on CD18 though because I had some weird shooting pains in my side. My temps just don't agree. I'll do a test on the 24th just in case. If I just O'd I won't be done the TWW till Dec 31st. I was hoping to have a summer baby because my birthday is in the summer, but I'm OK with September :)
> 
> If I get a temp tomorrow of 36.2 C or higher I get my cross hairs.Click to expand...

Go with your instinct. Ff /my temps didn't agree with my body either...my temp finally went down today, and I'm on cycle day 4!


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FTMommy01 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry Wugs :hugs: your not out just yet though!! I know its hard to not get upset though :nope:
> 
> Anake, that sucks that it JUST started for you!!! Im still waiting to O though so it could be worse lol!
> 
> Confetti are you waiting to test??
> 
> Thanks, I still think I O'd on CD18 though because I had some weird shooting pains in my side. My temps just don't agree. I'll do a test on the 24th just in case. If I just O'd I won't be done the TWW till Dec 31st. I was hoping to have a summer baby because my birthday is in the summer, but I'm OK with September :)
> 
> If I get a temp tomorrow of 36.2 C or higher I get my cross hairs.Click to expand...
> 
> Go with your instinct. Ff /my temps didn't agree with my body either...my temp finally went down today, and I'm on cycle day 4!Click to expand...

We'll see :) I'd LOVE to get a BFP on Christmas Eve. I already have the gifts I'm giving everyone ready to go, I just need the positive!!


----------



## AnakeRose

CD 23 and I'm getting low cramps like my period is going to start, my boobs HURT and I'm extremely bitchy. Hope this is a good sign!!


----------



## Angel wings13

So....af is gone. Lasted exactly 72 hours. Usually lasts 6 days for me. Hmmm....

Before my last pregnancy I had a weird 3 day period. But that one was short and light. This one was short and heavy. My son is still telling me I have a baby in my tummy. But he follows that with " I hope it's a girl, cuz I want a sister and I'll get to be the boss" lol!


----------



## Tigger1723

I'm tired, bloated, some gurgles/cramps, little skin break out and little nauseous but hmmmm ... Feel like its more pre Pms symptoms than bfp :( grrrr 

I'll retest in am until af arrives....


----------



## Tigger1723

Have no clue how long cycle will be since off bc has me all over


----------



## GrassRoots

Ok, I've been out for a few weeks with the craziness of this time of year but I'm back! Hope it's okay to jump back in! I can't wait for the next few days to pass so we can baby dance like crazy. I can't wait to start peeing on OPKs....doesn't that sound nerdy? At least then I feel like I'm doing SOMETHING other than waiting and just wishing the days would pass sooner! :D I will likely ovulate the day after Xmas or the 27th so that's a busy few days trying to get jiggy with it, too! LOL


----------



## FTMommy01

Grassroots I also have a three year old daughter and Will O around the same time as you :) Im going to start my OPK's on Saturday. I cant wait to get this process going!!


----------



## Angel wings13

I'm hoping I o around new years....with my last few cycles bring nutty idk. I really hope I'll be back on my 28 day cycle, which would have me o'ing around the 29th....

Arghh

Sucks being in limbo!


----------



## Angel wings13

Welcome back grassroots!
Where has nazz ran off to?


----------



## confetti83

Welcome back grassroots.

Tigger think positive!

Ft mommy, Angel and all ladies waiting for that eggie GOOD LUCK.

I am 11dpo no spotting yet I have gone completely dry usually before af I have ewcm and spotting.


----------



## 2ndtry04

10dpo today....keep turning aroung whole night, restless sleep, once going to pee and in my mind it was morning already so I took a temp and then I realize it was 2AM!!! 
Waking up finally with headache and stuffy nose, but boobs are not sore at all (were only yesterday).... weird cycle completely!


----------



## confetti83

Oh my oh my I caved in tested there is like a shadow. I will try to take a pic


----------



## confetti83

cant seem to make it show on photo. It had a little pink on the 3 min mark now it only a shadow after about 30 mins.:cry::cry:

:shrug::shrug:

If af comes this weekend I will need a glass of :wine:


----------



## Wugz22

Temp dropped a tiny bit with a tiny bit of spotting this morning. I'm out, ladies, and completely exhausted :(

Confetti, FX this will be your BFP!


----------



## Tigger1723

I'm sorry wugzz.... Hugs

I'm feeling like I will be too soon, major temp drop n more cramps. Feels like Pms I'm afraid. Ugh. :(


----------



## AnakeRose

Well I got my cross hairs! My temp sure has spiked. I still think I O'd a lot earlier than it says. I got the EWCM around CD 18 and the last 3 days have been creamy to sticky. The 24th can't come soon enough!


----------



## confetti83

I am spotting it is very light pink so I think the line I saw was just a shadow and af will be visiting me soon.:cry:

I feel emotionally and physically exhausted I just wish to have a BFP nxt cycle just before I turn 30. I think I will try TTC for 2 more cycles than I will start NTNP.


----------



## AnakeRose

confetti83 said:


> I am spotting it is very light pink so I think the line I saw was just a shadow and af will be visiting me soon.:cry:
> 
> I feel emotionally and physically exhausted I just wish to have a BFP nxt cycle just before I turn 30. I think I will try TTC for 2 more cycles than I will start NTNP.

:hugs: aww sorry girl. Stay away AF!!


----------



## 2ndtry04

confetti, I still hope that this IS your cycle! Try testing again tomorrow....

I also feel out, I don't have any more symptoms, just tiredness and white/watery discharge, but that isn't enough to keep my spirit up..... :(


----------



## FTMommy01

Im sorry Confetti & Wugz :hugs:
UGH why cant any of us get a BFP?? We need some hope around here!!


----------



## Tigger1723

No kidding :( I feel like one of us needs a BFP to raise our spirits for Christmas!!! 

Common!!!!


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> Temp dropped a tiny bit with a tiny bit of spotting this morning. I'm out, ladies, and completely exhausted :(
> 
> Confetti, FX this will be your BFP!

Dang! :hugs: so sorry!
I just got an xray and mri done, so I got to poas for free , yea! :rofl:
Bfn, of course... Af stopped yesterday but made a quick, short reappearance today. I'm debating if I want to buy opk.s or not....

I do want to look into supplements though. What is that one, angus catus or something? What does it do? And where can I get preseed?


----------



## Tigger1723

I am hoping today is My Implantation Dip and that it goes back UP otherwise I will most likely be out. Man this SUCKS :(


----------



## Wugz22

Tigger your dip is in the ideal spot!!! I wouldn't worry about that for a second! If you want to see some crummy dips, look at this lady's chart :thumbup:

Angel Wings, I got Preseed at Walgreens. I think you can get it at most any drugstore, right next to the OPKs and Preg tests, for course!


----------



## Tigger1723

I'm Praying!!!


----------



## FTMommy01

A little off subject but we bought a kitten for our daughter for Christmas last night, The kitten will be staying with my in-laws until Christmas Eve so we can surprise her Christmas morning. Well heres the deal, I have a 2 year cat who is the biggest snuggler and sweetest boy ever, he would never hurt a fly. Well I brought the kitten home yesterday just to see how they would act with each other and they both just kept hissing at each other. Eventually they finally touched noses and kind of smelled each other but you could tell my 2 year old cat was not happy. Has anyone else been through this?? Will they eventually get used to eachother?? The kitten could care less, shes not intimidated at all she trots right by him lol I just hope eventually then become friends!!


----------



## Tigger1723

Yes, they will get along! Happened with my family growing up! Although one is more relaxed than the other. My oldest rarely hisses, the younger one does on occasion now. Ha ha ;)


----------



## Wugz22

We got another dog to go with our 3 year old rat terrier and the rat terrier was mean to him at first, but that was a year ago and they are best friends now. I'm sure cats a very similar, the older one might be hesitant at first but he'll get used to it!

Ugh I wish AF wouldn't play with my mind. Of course I haven't had another drop of brown since this morning. Completely dry. She either needs to come in full force or not come at all! I don't want to keep thinking "Maybe there's still hope" when deep down I know there isn't!!


----------



## Tigger1723

You never know. How much spotting did you have?


----------



## Wugz22

Not a lot, I noticed a couple of drips when I used the bathroom first thing in the morning and a few more spots that same hour, then nothing for the last 6-7 hours. 

Hopefully by talking about it I'll jinx myself and get some major flowage later tonight to put my poor mind at ease!!!


----------



## Angel wings13

FTMommy01 said:


> A little off subject but we bought a kitten for our daughter for Christmas last night, The kitten will be staying with my in-laws until Christmas Eve so we can surprise her Christmas morning. Well heres the deal, I have a 2 year cat who is the biggest snuggler and sweetest boy ever, he would never hurt a fly. Well I brought the kitten home yesterday just to see how they would act with each other and they both just kept hissing at each other. Eventually they finally touched noses and kind of smelled each other but you could tell my 2 year old cat was not happy. Has anyone else been through this?? Will they eventually get used to eachother?? The kitten could care less, shes not intimidated at all she trots right by him lol I just hope eventually then become friends!!

You'll be fine. Cats are actually very adaptable, they just don't like to adapt. Lol. Kinda like swimming. All cats can swim, if you threw a xat in the pool, the cat would swim, but be ticked off. I just got a kitten last month. The kitten is also more interested in my cat than vise versa. They play fight, and I don't stop them unless the kitten makes a mewing sound- which isn't often, and if I break them up cuz it looks like my cat is too dominant, the kitten runs after him and jumps on his back again anyways! So I realized as bad as it looks, if the kitten were truly afraid, he would hide, or avoid the big guy, but he always follows him around.


----------



## confetti83

Tigger that dip reallt looks promising. 
Wugz it seems af likes to torture us af if the tww is not enough. My temp still went up today no spotting when I wiped but it is still morning and I cramped lots yest. che sara sara!


----------



## AnakeRose

Ok I would have bet you money in the last 2 days that my period was coming!! I had some serious cramps and nothing. Not reading into it, but I found it interesting.


----------



## Wugz22

Still no AF!!! Arrrggg. Anyone think maybe that second dip could have been O? Or do we agree with FF? If it was the second dip that might explain why my AF is late, since there is no way my LP should be this long! It was 9 last cycle! Maybe I'm only 10 or 11 DPO? 

Haha or maybe AF will be here any minute (the most reasonable guess).


----------



## Wugz22

Annnddd she literally showed up as I posted that last one. Ha. Well at least I know. CD 1, looking like I'll O around New Years! At least now I can safely DRINK this holiday season! :happydance::wine:

Baby dust to everyone! :dust:


----------



## confetti83

so sry Wugz but you had a great Lp. 

I am still in the tww limbo cramps are here but no af maybe tomm.


----------



## FTMommy01

Sorry Wugz...hopefully I'll be O'ing around the same time as you...CHEERS :xmas9::wine:


good luck confetti!!


----------



## AnakeRose

:hugs: Sorry Wugzz, well at least you can now indulge and not feel guilty!

Confetti, your chart looks great! FX for you!!

I had a bit of wine 2 nights ago and I felt ill after (which is not normal) so now I'm not drinking anything just in case.


----------



## Wugz22

I'm excited for all you ladies with these good looking charts to start testing!

Me on the other hand, well I just e-mailed my DH a schedule of days we have to DTD this cycle to add to his calendar. How romantic is that?????? :wacko:


----------



## AnakeRose

Wugz22 said:


> I'm excited for all you ladies with these good looking charts to start testing!
> 
> Me on the other hand, well I just e-mailed my DH a schedule of days we have to DTD this cycle to add to his calendar. How romantic is that?????? :wacko:

A woman on a mission! You can still make it romantic :winkwink:

I'm on the biggest cleaning kick I've been on in months. My laundry room and kitchen are spotless. Just taking a quick break to watch a show and then I'm cleaning the bedrooms and bathrooms and then if I still have the urge, I'll vacuum....what the heck is wrong with me! 

:laundry::dishes:


----------



## 2ndtry04

hahaha, Anake, at least your house will be perfect clean for the holidays :)

Wugz, sorry for AF, and GL in this cycle....it will be NYr baby maybe 

confetti, your chart still looks amazing! Fx for you....

my temps are still up, but i have no more symptoms! only sort of tender and fuller boobs, but that's usual preAF for me..... :(


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> Annnddd she literally showed up as I posted that last one. Ha. Well at least I know. CD 1, looking like I'll O around New Years! At least now I can safely DRINK this holiday season! :happydance::wine:
> 
> Baby dust to everyone! :dust:

I think I'll o around new years too! I'm h hoping my cycle is regular again...


----------



## Angel wings13

My temps are wacky though :wacko:


----------



## Angel wings13

Wow 2ndtry, your chart looks good! When are you testing?


----------



## AnakeRose

2ndtry04 said:


> hahaha, Anake, at least your house will be perfect clean for the holidays :)
> 
> Wugz, sorry for AF, and GL in this cycle....it will be NYr baby maybe
> 
> confetti, your chart still looks amazing! Fx for you....
> 
> my temps are still up, but i have no more symptoms! only sort of tender and fuller boobs, but that's usual preAF for me..... :(

Your temps are still going up so maybe this is your second temp shift :D


----------



## Tigger1723

confetti83 said:


> Tigger that dip reallt looks promising.
> Wugz it seems af likes to torture us af if the tww is not enough. My temp still went up today no spotting when I wiped but it is still morning and I cramped lots yest. che sara sara!

OMG Ladies! I got my :bfp: A very faint line, but it is there!! Going to keep testing until XMAS and then surprise Him with the clearblue digital one that says "Pregnant" wrapped up with some other ideas I am starting to plan. 

I still can't believe it. I will stay with you guys! I love our thread :)

Baby dust!!!


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> My temps are wacky though :wacko:

Geez! you're not kidding!


----------



## 2ndtry04

AnakeRose said:


> 2ndtry04 said:
> 
> 
> hahaha, Anake, at least your house will be perfect clean for the holidays :)
> 
> Wugz, sorry for AF, and GL in this cycle....it will be NYr baby maybe
> 
> confetti, your chart still looks amazing! Fx for you....
> 
> my temps are still up, but i have no more symptoms! only sort of tender and fuller boobs, but that's usual preAF for me..... :(
> 
> Your temps are still going up so maybe this is your second temp shift :DClick to expand...

I hope that you are right, but last month I even had a triphasic chart and still AF came :( so, we'll see


----------



## AnakeRose

Tigger1723 said:


> confetti83 said:
> 
> 
> Tigger that dip reallt looks promising.
> Wugz it seems af likes to torture us af if the tww is not enough. My temp still went up today no spotting when I wiped but it is still morning and I cramped lots yest. che sara sara!
> 
> OMG Ladies! I got my :bfp: A very faint line, but it is there!! Going to keep testing until XMAS and then surprise Him with the clearblue digital one that says "Pregnant" wrapped up with some other ideas I am starting to plan.
> 
> I still can't believe it. I will stay with you guys! I love our thread :)
> 
> Baby dust!!!Click to expand...

HOLY CRAP! THAT'S AWESOME!!! :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::juggle::wohoo::rain:\\:D/:xmas8::xmas12:

Can you post a pic??

I REALLY want to test, but I MUST wait till the 24th!


----------



## Tigger1723

Ladies stay strong! It can happen. Mine was @ 9DPO....I'll try to post a picture!!


----------



## 2ndtry04

Tigger1723 said:


> confetti83 said:
> 
> 
> Tigger that dip reallt looks promising.
> Wugz it seems af likes to torture us af if the tww is not enough. My temp still went up today no spotting when I wiped but it is still morning and I cramped lots yest. che sara sara!
> 
> OMG Ladies! I got my :bfp: A very faint line, but it is there!! Going to keep testing until XMAS and then surprise Him with the clearblue digital one that says "Pregnant" wrapped up with some other ideas I am starting to plan.
> 
> I still can't believe it. I will stay with you guys! I love our thread :)
> 
> Baby dust!!!Click to expand...

Congrats dear :) :) :)
Hope it gets darker every day :happydance::happydance:


----------



## 2ndtry04

Angel wings13 said:


> Wow 2ndtry, your chart looks good! When are you testing?

AF is due Mon-Wed next week, so not before that.....if I keep my strong will :)
my temps can still go down, like they did last time.....


----------



## Wugz22

SO EXCITiNG TIGGER! A million congrats!!:dance:


----------



## Angel wings13

Tigger1723 said:


> confetti83 said:
> 
> 
> Tigger that dip reallt looks promising.
> Wugz it seems af likes to torture us af if the tww is not enough. My temp still went up today no spotting when I wiped but it is still morning and I cramped lots yest. che sara sara!
> 
> OMG Ladies! I got my :bfp: A very faint line, but it is there!! Going to keep testing until XMAS and then surprise Him with the clearblue digital one that says "Pregnant" wrapped up with some other ideas I am starting to plan.
> 
> I still can't believe it. I will stay with you guys! I love our thread :)
> 
> Baby dust!!!Click to expand...

Yea! Congrats! :happydance:
Finally someone got one! Happy 9 months to you!

Ladies lets follow her lead! :dust:

Fx for you tww'rs! Fx for those of is waiting to o! :dust:

Rose, maybe your wacky chart will be a good thing, since your pretty chart last month didn't work! Hoping same for me! My chart looked great after o, but it failed :(

Now I'm off to a weird start... Hoping my body just has some extra progesterone in it left over from my faint pos, and it's causing temp spikes!

Seriously thinking about sorta ntnp this cycle - I will still time my bd around o, but I want to try to bd a lot more before and after, just in case.....


----------



## Angel wings13

2ndtry04 said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> Wow 2ndtry, your chart looks good! When are you testing?
> 
> AF is due Mon-Wed next week, so not before that.....if I keep my strong will :)
> my temps can still go down, like they did last time.....Click to expand...

You have amazing will power! I test like a maniac! Last cycle I even tested before my actual o, just to see if I o'd a week earlier ( I had a sudden pain in my ovary, but no temp spike... So I had to be thorough!) :rofl:
Just say no to Aunt Flo!
:af:


----------



## confetti83

Congrats Tigger xxxxxx

at last sone hope may you have a happy and healthy pregnancy xxxxxx


----------



## confetti83

I am still waiting temp up and I am completely dry yest no spotting but had cramps.

I think that af is playing some cruel game this month.


----------



## AnakeRose

ok I'm not going to read too much into it, but I got sick tonight :(
Decided to test and got a BFN. Maybe it's just the combination of foods I've been eating the last few days.


----------



## Angel wings13

Idk rose, even a small amount of hcg can cause nausea! The day after my positive and my bleed, I got sick once myself..... Not much, more like a burp that turned into more...

Plus the extra hormones can cause a queasy stomach!
:dust:


----------



## 2ndtry04

well, thanks, but I tested last month like crazy also, and all I was getting were BFNs, and my temps were looking great.....
today temp drop 0.2F , still way high, but that is just my usual pattern :(


----------



## confetti83

Good luck 2ndtry dont give up!!

I am tempted to test but these cramps are sooo af.

Usually I spot for 2days it is still early today so we will see what the day brings.


----------



## 2ndtry04

confetti83 said:


> Good luck 2ndtry dont give up!!
> 
> I am tempted to test but these cramps are sooo af.
> 
> Usually I spot for 2days it is still early today so we will see what the day brings.

OMG, your temp are still way high and looking great.....if AF doesn't show up 2day, test in the morning, that looks so promising! :)

i don't feel a single symptom.....only slightly tender boobs, but other than that.....none~ :wacko:


----------



## confetti83

Spotting returned and it is red now. I am counting myself out.


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> Idk rose, even a small amount of hcg can cause nausea! The day after my positive and my bleed, I got sick once myself..... Not much, more like a burp that turned into more...
> 
> Plus the extra hormones can cause a queasy stomach!
> :dust:

I tested yesterday and got a clear BFN so who knows. I may test tomorrow morning. I'm really dry this morning and my cervix is closed and really hard (feels like a marble). My temp is coming back down...I think I may turn my FF calendar back to where it was.


----------



## AnakeRose

confetti83 said:


> Spotting returned and it is red now. I am counting myself out.

:sad1: sorry girl :hugs: that just plain sucks


----------



## Angel wings13

Darn confetti! That sucks! :hugs:

Tigger, looks like you'll have a huge cheerleading squad your first month,lol.


----------



## Angel wings13

Oh and I caved and bought the tube of 20 opks from target again. I'm wondering if my normal luteal phase will mean this cycle will be more normal. I hope so. I'll probably wait til cd 10 to start testing. I swear, if I get a million positives again, I'm calling the company!


----------



## Angel wings13

Oh, and I woke up to my cat purring and kneading my hair, and then standing on me. What is with him? I just finished af, I doubt I'm ovulating, whats his deal?


----------



## 2ndtry04

confetti83 said:


> Spotting returned and it is red now. I am counting myself out.

I hate spotting with high temps :(


----------



## 2ndtry04

my boobs hurt and i'm hungry! think this is AF announcement..... :(


----------



## Angel wings13

2ndtry04 said:


> my boobs hurt and i'm hungry! think this is AF announcement..... :(

:hugs: fx it's a baby announcement!

I tell you, it's getting harder.and harder to see newborns. I'm so envious. I got over my envy of pregnant women, but can't shake the feelings I get when I see a little baby. As anyone with a m/c knows, you feel robbed...


----------



## Tigger1723

Angel wings13 said:


> Darn confetti! That sucks! :hugs:
> 
> Tigger, looks like you'll have a huge cheerleading squad your first month,lol.

Well ladies it is official! I got my CLEAR BLUE DIGITAL TEST to read "PREGNANT"!! OMG :bfp: 

Still in shock! Dropped the guys of to drink last night. I went home. Had a horrible migrain and was so tired. Otherwise I feel okay so far besides cramping that did totally feel like AF was coming FYI, but I've heard they are similar with your uterus expanding. I am so excited to tell DH on XMAS!!! I hope I can hold out that long. He as no clue, even with me being sick and not tagging along to drink with everyone :) He thinks we are out this month. 

Hang in there ladies! What really worked for me was using the 20 OPKS and literally when I got the surge BDing! I temped every morning around 6:30-7:30. It was not super consistant though. I think OPKS really helped me, and the smiley more expensive ones did. I couldn't analyze the lines if my life depanded on it. Just a thought for those of you to try next month to see if it helps!!! I am crossing my fingers for everyone :) :hugs: I am here for you all :)

Happy Holidays!!! Let's hope some of you are Oing and BDing like crazy over the Holidays/New Year!!!! Get your grove on ladies.....:happydance:


----------



## Angel wings13

I got the strip OPKs again, but I like these because it wants you to use fmu. The other ones I just couldn't do. I drink a lot of fluids, and always have diluted pee except FMU. The other tests said to try to wait til after noon, and limit fluid intake and and not pee for 4 hours!! I just CAN'T do that.

I just have a feeling that my body is now regulated, and I'm happy because after 3 full months of not being " in tune" with my body, I finally feel in tune now!!! I used to ALWAYS know when I ovulated and when my af was coming - I got the OPKs just as back up, and to make sure my body is normal again - I know it's at least CLOSE to normal...

Maybe my cat is sensing a hormone change in me :D

We always had planned to start after the new year, and wouldn't that be funny if that's when it worked finally???

:dust:

Hoping for a New Year BFP!!

If that doesn't work, going for a Valentine Baby! 

AND if THAT doesn't work, I will come up with a cute name for any month - spring baby, Easter Baby, etc :rofl:


----------



## AnakeRose

hmmm....any of you have stomach issues before you got a BFP? I feel like hell today!!


----------



## confetti83

Tigger I am soooo excited for you!

Anake seems this month you have great symptoms!! Fingers crossed. 
We want more bfp's!


----------



## AnakeRose

confetti83 said:


> Tigger I am soooo excited for you!
> 
> Anake seems this month you have great symptoms!! Fingers crossed.
> We want more bfp's!

I hope so! Either that or I'm getting the flu :(


----------



## confetti83

Temp going down still spotting but now pink.
Grr I wish the witch could just come so that I csn start again.

I just ordered some opks and maybe I will try pre seed also.


----------



## 2ndtry04

confetti :(

mine going down too....i mean, went down already! ... just haven't decided what day :(


----------



## confetti83

2ndtry04 said:


> confetti :(
> 
> mine going down too....i mean, went down already! ... just haven't decided what day :(

Seem that we will be cycle buddies again. Nxt cycle we will deffo get a bfp together I have to think postitive.


----------



## confetti83

Things I will do diff this cycle.

I will temp vaginally.
I will take green tea and stop agnus castus the day ov is confirmed.
Opks.
I will bd every day from cd9 until cd 15 abd every other day before.


----------



## confetti83

Still spotting pink. 4days of spotting before af is getting unberable!! :cry:


----------



## AnakeRose

:bfn: this morning. I'll keep trying over the next 5 days :)


----------



## GrassRoots

Hope it's a BFP in the coming days, AnakeRose!! :) 

So excited to see my ticker finally say 'fertile period'! I've been waiting for these fertile days for months, so excited! Oh, how I hope I get pregnant this cycle!!!


----------



## GrassRoots

Tigger1723 said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> Darn confetti! That sucks! :hugs:
> 
> Tigger, looks like you'll have a huge cheerleading squad your first month,lol.
> 
> Well ladies it is official! I got my CLEAR BLUE DIGITAL TEST to read "PREGNANT"!! OMG :bfp:
> 
> Still in shock! Dropped the guys of to drink last night. I went home. Had a horrible migrain and was so tired. Otherwise I feel okay so far besides cramping that did totally feel like AF was coming FYI, but I've heard they are similar with your uterus expanding. I am so excited to tell DH on XMAS!!! I hope I can hold out that long. He as no clue, even with me being sick and not tagging along to drink with everyone :) He thinks we are out this month.
> 
> Hang in there ladies! What really worked for me was using the 20 OPKS and literally when I got the surge BDing! I temped every morning around 6:30-7:30. It was not super consistant though. I think OPKS really helped me, and the smiley more expensive ones did. I couldn't analyze the lines if my life depanded on it. Just a thought for those of you to try next month to see if it helps!!! I am crossing my fingers for everyone :) :hugs: I am here for you all :)
> 
> Happy Holidays!!! Let's hope some of you are Oing and BDing like crazy over the Holidays/New Year!!!! Get your grove on ladies.....:happydance:Click to expand...


Congrats to you!!!!!!! Very thrilled for you. I am using the smiley face Clear Blue tests and hope we have as much luck as you did. :) I start using them today!


----------



## AnakeRose

Thanks, I'm still thinking I O'd earlier than FF says so who knows. That's why I'm starting to test this early. If I O'd where I think I did I'm only on 10dpo


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> Still spotting pink. 4days of spotting before af is getting unberable!! :cry:

I've been spotting for 4 days, but AFTER af. I don't get it! Usually my af is 6 days, with day 5 and 6 light or spotting. I have never bled 72 hours then just keep on spotting! This is weird!


----------



## AnakeRose

TMI Alert

Did anyone ever get really bad constipation before a BFP? OMG nothing is working!!


----------



## confetti83

Anake constipation is a preg symptom!!!

Angel I think our cycles are going crazy just to make us more nutty!

This morn more pink spotting but creamy like temp gone down by .1 so maybe tomm af will come pffff


----------



## confetti83

If af comes today than I would have had a 14 day lp. so agnus castus seems to have worked now I know what to expect nxt cycle.


----------



## FTMommy01

TIGGER COGRATS!!! :happydance:


----------



## AnakeRose

Another :bfn: this morning. I'll wait a few days and try again. 

Tigger, let us know how you told your DH! How are you feeling today?


----------



## 2ndtry04

So, AF came today first thing in the morning ....

confetti, we are cycle buddies for real again lol


anake, hopefully that could be preg sign....:)


----------



## AnakeRose

2ndtry04 said:


> So, AF came today first thing in the morning ....
> 
> confetti, we are cycle buddies for real again lol
> 
> 
> anake, hopefully that could be preg sign....:)

Yeah me too! I'm going to check again tomorrow.


----------



## Angel wings13

Used my first opk, not positive (for once! Lol). I'm thinking my fertile week will be the 27th - 3rd, approximately. Fx and :dust:
Already know my new years resolution! Lol. Baby! :baby:


----------



## confetti83

Finally cd1. So approx 12 days to go for the 2ww. 

cant wait for my opks to come at least I can poas and see two lines. hopefullt.


----------



## AnakeRose

confetti83 said:


> Finally cd1. So approx 12 days to go for the 2ww.
> 
> cant wait for my opks to come at least I can poas and see two lines. hopefullt.

at least you can indulge a bit with some beverages :)


----------



## 2ndtry04

i'm bored completely! have so much problems at work...and now AF came and i have worst tummy pain.....can't wait for holiday and to try again......12 more days ....i will O on 5th!....


----------



## confetti83

Happy Christmas!!!

May you have a great day filled with love and laughter.

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel wings13

Merry christmas ladies! I am officially done with santa duties - including laying out reindeer food and cookie crumbs from santa with a little note ! I'm so tired and know I have to be up around 6 hrs from now, and have christmas plans all day tomorrow! Plus my bday is the 26th


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> Merry christmas ladies! I am officially done with santa duties - including laying out reindeer food and cookie crumbs from santa with a little note ! I'm so tired and know I have to be up around 6 hrs from now, and have christmas plans all day tomorrow! Plus my bday is the 26th

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! :flower:


Merry Christmas ladies :D


I'm on CD30 with no sign of AF. Got another :bfn: this morning.


----------



## 2ndtry04

Anake, if you're 8dpo, it's still too early for BFP.....Fx for you nex couple of days!

Marry Christmas ladies!!!!!

CD2 here, heavy, heavy flow for me....but can't wait for BDing to start.... no idea what to do differently this cycle, maybe to BD every second day?!? No idea really.....


----------



## AnakeRose

2ndtry04 said:


> Anake, if you're 8dpo, it's still too early for BFP.....Fx for you nex couple of days!
> 
> Marry Christmas ladies!!!!!
> 
> CD2 here, heavy, heavy flow for me....but can't wait for BDing to start.... no idea what to do differently this cycle, maybe to BD every second day?!? No idea really.....

Yeah I know. I thought I may have O'd earlier than FF says. Maybe not. All I know is I'm freeking constipated!!


----------



## confetti83

Happy birthday Angel!!!! 

Flow still heavy so still waiting.


----------



## FTMommy01

Happy birthday Angel!!

Hoping to O this week or weekend, I tried starting my OPKs last week but have been so busy only actually got to test twice so hopefully I didnt O yet :dohh: Hoping to be in the TWW soon!!


----------



## AnakeRose

Good morning ladies! 

I'm starting to think I'm out this month although there's no sign of AF yet. I just want to know why I'm so constipated! (sorry TMI). Bbs have that burning tender feeling today. I had to throw out my temp this morning because I forgot to take it when I woke up and did it after I went to the bathroom.


----------



## Nazz4

Hey ladies! Just got back from my holiday, what did I miss, any BFPs yet? 

On my end, had a short period followed by random spotting for a few days. Then on Xmas eve I was at OH's parents house, I cut my finger (like a drop of blood really) and I went to the bathroom to wash it, OH was behind me and while I was washing I just passed out and he caught me. While I was passed out I pissed myself!!! Most embarrassing thing ever, but everyone was really nice about it lol... So because of this OH's mother was thinking maybe I was pregnant and she had a dream that night that we told her I was. :( It sucks bc I was hoping we were going to be able to tell everyone I was pregnant on Xmas, made me feel bad. Then it got me wondering if maybe I really am pregnant anyway even though I had a period. I've never passed out before in my life, and even though I don't like blood I'm not THAT bad about it. I'm sure there's no way I'm pregnant though :cry: the whole situation made me pretty sad. Well now that I'm back home it's time to start trying again. Hoping it works this time!


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> Hey ladies! Just got back from my holiday, what did I miss, any BFPs yet?
> 
> On my end, had a short period followed by random spotting for a few days. Then on Xmas eve I was at OH's parents house, I cut my finger (like a drop of blood really) and I went to the bathroom to wash it, OH was behind me and while I was washing I just passed out and he caught me. While I was passed out I pissed myself!!! Most embarrassing thing ever, but everyone was really nice about it lol... So because of this OH's mother was thinking maybe I was pregnant and she had a dream that night that we told her I was. :( It sucks bc I was hoping we were going to be able to tell everyone I was pregnant on Xmas, made me feel bad. Then it got me wondering if maybe I really am pregnant anyway even though I had a period. I've never passed out before in my life, and even though I don't like blood I'm not THAT bad about it. I'm sure there's no way I'm pregnant though :cry: the whole situation made me pretty sad. Well now that I'm back home it's time to start trying again. Hoping it works this time!

Been wondering about you! Funny thing is I also had a short period, followed by 4 days of random spotting. I did poas just in case, but negative. I started my opks , so far neg, temp still low, but opk today was CLOSE to positive. I believe I will o by the weekend. Pretty sure my body has regulated again .

On a different note, BOTH my cats were crawling on me and purring this morning while I was in bed. they woke me up
so, my cat seems to act weird around when I ovulate, and again about 2 weeks later....must be the hormone change. He just Started this last cycle, and before that my cycles were all over, and before that, I was on bc with no period. So I really do think they sense a smell change.


----------



## GrassRoots

I ovulated early this month! We DTD Christmas Eve afternoon and by about 10pm that night, I had some pretty strong ovulation cramping. I woke up on Xmas Day and still felt light cramping from ovulation and we DTD again Xmas morning so I am hoping and praying I get a belated Xmas gift w/ a BFP in a few days!


----------



## AnakeRose

GrassRoots said:


> I ovulated early this month! We DTD Christmas Eve afternoon and by about 10pm that night, I had some pretty strong ovulation cramping. I woke up on Xmas Day and still felt light cramping from ovulation and we DTD again Xmas morning so I am hoping and praying I get a belated Xmas gift w/ a BFP in a few days!

:flower: FX big time for you!! 

I might be in a few days if all goes well. 

Symptoms: Very sore boobs, constipation, moody, uncontrollable urge to clean and organize things (which isn't really a bad thing lol), my cat is being cuddly to me....


----------



## confetti83

Good morning ladies.

Good luck Grass roots and Anake! who else is in the 2ww.


I am cd4 and spotting so it will be over soon. Opks still on the way hurry up plssssss.


----------



## AnakeRose

hmmm....I may have been seeing things, but there MAY have been a very very light line on my HPT this morning!! I'll try again tomorrow. I'm going to TRY and not get my hopes up :)


----------



## Tigger1723

AnakeRose said:


> Another :bfn: this morning. I'll wait a few days and try again.
> 
> Tigger, let us know how you told your DH! How are you feeling today?

Good Morning Ladies! Sorry I missed a bunch of treads! So I told DH on Xmas Eve Night after the little guy had gone to bed. I said I want you to open 3 early Christmas gifts. He didn't want to for a bit, but then I said YOU have to. So the first one was a small box with the Number 252 written on Yellow Cardstock....He was like Hmmmm totally clueless. Then the second one was a picture ( I had a photographer use a picture of the three of us outside in the snow (our Christmas Card) and then edit in a bow around me with a "Due not open until" on a tag and then in the back round she edited in a BUMP AHEAD yellow sign. It was so cute. I had it made 16 X 24 and framed it. He started Crying and was like "Are you serious?". It was so sentimental. Then we came up with our plan to hide from people for a few more weeks to make sure its a sticky bean. He was all lovey dovey and cute. He is so excited. Then the last present he opened was the proof of my clear blue digital pregnancy test! I couldn't of asked for a better surprise and way he said! I was so happy :)

Now I am just anxious for appointments and to know if we are having twins...since they run in my family. More than likely its only one tho. I am feeling okay. Really tired, crampy still and a little nausea has kicked in. 

How was everyone's Christmas/Holiday? Any news or new BFP's :bfp:


----------



## Angel wings13

I'm doing well. My opk was MAYBE positive, I did have a temp spike, but was out late celebrating my bday and slept in big time, so I don't know if the temp spike counts. If tomorrow is low, I will discard today's temp. Dtd last night and this morning just in case :D

My nips are sensitive and full uterus feeling, I know o is close if not happening right now. SO glad to be "back on track"!


----------



## Angel wings13

Tigger, I'm so happy for you! Sounds like you are your way to a happy healthy 9 months!

:happydance:

Btw ladies, I have started metformin, 500mg a day, because I am showing pcos symptoms, although no official diagnosis. I feel great and my body just feels "right". I am actually in a good mood with some energy, which I haven't had in months. I really think things are possible this month. Here's hoping!


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> hmmm....I may have been seeing things, but there MAY have been a very very light line on my HPT this morning!! I'll try again tomorrow. I'm going to TRY and not get my hopes up :)

Did you ask hubby if he saw a line? I find that helps me. Even though a lot of women get a bfp at like 9dpo, plenty get a bfp at 18dpo! Good luck and :dust:


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> hmmm....I may have been seeing things, but there MAY have been a very very light line on my HPT this morning!! I'll try again tomorrow. I'm going to TRY and not get my hopes up :)
> 
> Did you ask hubby if he saw a line? I find that helps me. Even though a lot of women get a bfp at like 9dpo, plenty get a bfp at 18dpo! Good luck and :dust:Click to expand...

Sadly no I didn't, he wasn't home at the time. I'm not getting too excited yet, I was probably just in need of a strong coffee at the time lol :coffee:

I'll just have to see if my temp keeps going up. I threw out yesterdays temp because I forgot to test and did it after I'd gone to the bathroom.


----------



## 2ndtry04

CD4 here ....boring time..... :(

Tigger, that is so nice with all presents :)


----------



## Nazz4

Eh, so I've been having some nice ewcm and pretty horny. Feel like I might be Oing soon if not now, but since FF told me last cycle I didn't O until cd 24, and then had a longer than normal cycle not sure what to think. Maybe last months was longer because I just got off BC or something... even though I only took it for 3 weeks before we said "f*** it" lol. I might also just be horny because we hadn't done it in like 2 weeks before xmas... I don't even know, but I'm very wet these past few days for sure. We did it twice yesterday and once the day before so hopefully we're covered if I'm Oing, he's too tired to bd tonight. I really hope something happens in there this cycle... and I hope my cycle goes back to the normal 28ish days...

Congrats Tigger! I totally missed all of that! Keep us updated!


----------



## AnakeRose

Hmmmm.....EWCM today at CD 33....


----------



## AnakeRose

light :bfp:!!!!!

Ok maybe I wasn't seeing things yesterday!! There's a definite light line there!! :happydance: I haven't told Michael yet. I'm going to do one more test tomorrow and maybe tell him on New Years (if I can hold it in!). I think we conceived on Dec 16 or Dec 18. His grandma passed away on the 15th. Somewhere Grandma is smiling!!


----------



## slefebvre

Congrats Anake! :happydance: Hopefully even darker tomorrow to make sure it's really there.

I'm holding off until Sunday - I'll be 3 days late then, but my cycle has been so wonky since I went off the ring in August that I have no idea if that means anything.


----------



## AnakeRose

slefebvre said:


> Congrats Anake! :happydance: Hopefully even darker tomorrow to make sure it's really there.
> 
> I'm holding off until Sunday - I'll be 3 days late then, but my cycle has been so wonky since I went off the ring in August that I have no idea if that means anything.

Thanks :D

I'm really trying not to get too excited, but I can't stop smiling! I hope I don't blow it today. I just knew there was something going on :) Tomorrow can't come soon enough. I should have a better line tomorrow.

I have a photo frame that says "I love my Daddy" on it, so if I get a good line I'll get a photo of it, I'll get it printed at one of the 1 hour places and put it in that and give it to him. He works New Years Eve so this could work out perfectly!


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> light :bfp:!!!!!
> 
> Ok maybe I wasn't seeing things yesterday!! There's a definite light line there!! :happydance: I haven't told Michael yet. I'm going to do one more test tomorrow and maybe tell him on New Years (if I can hold it in!). I think we conceived on Dec 16 or Dec 18. His grandma passed away on the 15th. Somewhere Grandma is smiling!!

Aww! Congrats! :happydance:
So exciting ! :baby:

There is lots of.dust flying around!

:dust:


----------



## Angel wings13

How crazy if we all end up with bfp's this cycle! I know we are at different places, but you know what I mean. My temp went down lower, so I changed yesterdays temp to the first temp ( I woke up at 830 to pee, but went back to sleep until 230 - my first temp was low, my 230 temp was high)

Stronger ovarian cramps today. Yesterday my opk was either positive or very close to positive (half the test line was darker than control, the other half was a quarter shade lighter - mixed things online - some say as long as 50% of line is positive than you are good) today opk was negative. So I'm thinking I surged yesterday, and will be o'ing today or tomorrow (test says within 36 hours of a positive). 
OH was so cute today , he caught a bug that our son had, and felt like crap last night. Since we dtd yesterday morning, I didn't think we were going to last night. Today he said "why did you let me fall asleep? Your test looked positive to me I thought we were going to keep doing it?" :D
I figured he was tired. Anyway he just said we'll make sure it happens tonight "even if it's just quick" (lol) since he still feels like crap and we both work tonight. So nice to have a man that is totally onboard! He's being a trooper. I give him props,lol.
:sex: wed night 
:sex: thur morning
:sex: later tonight
:rofl: that is the plan! This egg WILL be caught! :spermy:


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> light :bfp:!!!!!
> 
> Ok maybe I wasn't seeing things yesterday!! There's a definite light line there!! :happydance: I haven't told Michael yet. I'm going to do one more test tomorrow and maybe tell him on New Years (if I can hold it in!). I think we conceived on Dec 16 or Dec 18. His grandma passed away on the 15th. Somewhere Grandma is smiling!!
> 
> Aww! Congrats! :happydance:
> So exciting ! :baby:
> 
> There is lots of.dust flying around!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

I just did a second test and the line came up quicker. I'm trying to take a photo. You can just barely see it on my cell phone camera. I'll try our actual camera.


----------



## AnakeRose

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/IMG_6808sm_zps4dad00d7.jpg

Top one is FMU bottom is 2MU. The actual tests are way darker than here. Please tell me I'm not imagining this?!


----------



## AnakeRose

slefebvre said:


> Congrats Anake! :happydance: Hopefully even darker tomorrow to make sure it's really there.
> 
> I'm holding off until Sunday - I'll be 3 days late then, but my cycle has been so wonky since I went off the ring in August that I have no idea if that means anything.

:dust: to you! I stopped Alesse in August so I know how you feel.


----------



## Nazz4

Congrats Anake!!! Definitely not imagining! Hopefully your baby dust will shed on all of us too! :D IDK how you're going to wait that long to tell him, I wouldn't be able to lol.


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> Congrats Anake!!! Definitely not imagining! Hopefully your baby dust will shed on all of us too! :D IDK how you're going to wait that long to tell him, I wouldn't be able to lol.

I have no idea how I'm going to keep this in for 3 whole days!! I want a darker test for a photo because I want to do this picture frame idea...I'll just wrap it up like a Christmas present and say I forgot one :haha:. 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Nazz4

Yeah you def want a darker one bc if your man is anything like mine, with that pic he would be like "what is this?" But if there were 2 distinct lines he would be like "are you serious!!!" and get all excited right away. hehe.


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/IMG_6808sm_zps4dad00d7.jpg
> 
> Top one is FMU bottom is 2MU. The actual tests are way darker than here. Please tell me I'm not imagining this?!

Definitely a :bfp: !!!

Love how it got darker! 
:headspin: How exciting! You guys are getting me excited! I hope more of us become bump buddies!


----------



## slefebvre

I completely agree with Angel that the lines looks real, and that a darker line will be SO much more effective with your hubby.

I could never pull that off a surprise test with my hubby - I knew I had to take one on the morning of Christmas eve, cause I like having some wine at family events. I woke up at 2:30am to pee, and that woke up my husband, who told me that 2am pee counts as FMU. :wacko:


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/IMG_6808sm_zps4dad00d7.jpg
> 
> Top one is FMU bottom is 2MU. The actual tests are way darker than here. Please tell me I'm not imagining this?!
> 
> Definitely a :bfp: !!!
> 
> Love how it got darker!
> :headspin: How exciting! You guys are getting me excited! I hope more of us become bump buddies!Click to expand...

Thanks :) He was all cuddly this morning too...maybe subconsciously he knows!


----------



## AnakeRose

slefebvre said:


> I completely agree with Angel that the lines looks real, and that a darker line will be SO much more effective with your hubby.
> 
> I could never pull that off a surprise test with my hubby - I knew I had to take one on the morning of Christmas eve, cause I like having some wine at family events. I woke up at 2:30am to pee, and that woke up my husband, who told me that 2am pee counts as FMU. :wacko:

You know what's weird....I LOVE wine and I had a half a glass on Christmas day and I HATED it. I knew something was up then. I then had an uncontrollable urge to clean 2 nights ago. I mean my house was spotless (not so much today).


----------



## AnakeRose

Tigger1723 said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> Darn confetti! That sucks! :hugs:
> 
> Tigger, looks like you'll have a huge cheerleading squad your first month,lol.
> 
> Well ladies it is official! I got my CLEAR BLUE DIGITAL TEST to read "PREGNANT"!! OMG :bfp:
> 
> Still in shock! Dropped the guys of to drink last night. I went home. Had a horrible migrain and was so tired. Otherwise I feel okay so far besides cramping that did totally feel like AF was coming FYI, but I've heard they are similar with your uterus expanding. I am so excited to tell DH on XMAS!!! I hope I can hold out that long. He as no clue, even with me being sick and not tagging along to drink with everyone :) He thinks we are out this month.
> 
> Hang in there ladies! What really worked for me was using the 20 OPKS and literally when I got the surge BDing! I temped every morning around 6:30-7:30. It was not super consistant though. I think OPKS really helped me, and the smiley more expensive ones did. I couldn't analyze the lines if my life depanded on it. Just a thought for those of you to try next month to see if it helps!!! I am crossing my fingers for everyone :) :hugs: I am here for you all :)
> 
> Happy Holidays!!! Let's hope some of you are Oing and BDing like crazy over the Holidays/New Year!!!! Get your grove on ladies.....:happydance:Click to expand...

Tigger! Wanna be bump buddies? :bunny:

(Sorry for flooding the page guys!)


----------



## Nazz4

Anake and Tigger- were you guys taking anything this cycle? Like any pills or herbs/spices? I'm thinking about trying soy next cycle if nothing happens this cycle. What do all you ladies think about soy, yay or nay?


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> Anake and Tigger- were you guys taking anything this cycle? Like any pills or herbs/spices? I'm thinking about trying soy next cycle if nothing happens this cycle. What do all you ladies think about soy, yay or nay?

I've been taking a prenatal for months, but I added Vit D and B6. I always take Vit D in the winter because of the reduced sun we get here and the B6 I read lengthens your leutal phase. I'll find out from my doctor on the 4th what I should be taking in addition. I like soy, but some of it doesn't agree with me. I can eat edamame beans and tofu but that's it.

I seriously don't have a clue how I'm going to get through to Dec 31!!! I'm BUSTING to tell him, but I want to be sure first :D


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> Tigger1723 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> Darn confetti! That sucks! :hugs:
> 
> Tigger, looks like you'll have a huge cheerleading squad your first month,lol.
> 
> Well ladies it is official! I got my CLEAR BLUE DIGITAL TEST to read "PREGNANT"!! OMG :bfp:
> 
> Still in shock! Dropped the guys of to drink last night. I went home. Had a horrible migrain and was so tired. Otherwise I feel okay so far besides cramping that did totally feel like AF was coming FYI, but I've heard they are similar with your uterus expanding. I am so excited to tell DH on XMAS!!! I hope I can hold out that long. He as no clue, even with me being sick and not tagging along to drink with everyone :) He thinks we are out this month.
> 
> Hang in there ladies! What really worked for me was using the 20 OPKS and literally when I got the surge BDing! I temped every morning around 6:30-7:30. It was not super consistant though. I think OPKS really helped me, and the smiley more expensive ones did. I couldn't analyze the lines if my life depanded on it. Just a thought for those of you to try next month to see if it helps!!! I am crossing my fingers for everyone :) :hugs: I am here for you all :)
> 
> Happy Holidays!!! Let's hope some of you are Oing and BDing like crazy over the Holidays/New Year!!!! Get your grove on ladies.....:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Tigger! Wanna be bump buddies? :bunny:
> 
> (Sorry for flooding the page guys!)Click to expand...

Don't apologize! I'm excited for you! You and tigger getting your bfp has definitely given me hope!
Went up to 500mg metformin 2x day... I guess it gives some people stomach issues, that's why they increase.slowly...but I've been responding well. Truth be told I feel better than I have in months! I'm getting bloodwork done before my jan 9th appt, which will either confirm/rule out the possibility of pcos.


I've done a TON of research, and found that I was totally wrong to assume I would have been diagnosed back in aug/sep with all those u/s's done. It's mostly diagnosed hormonally. I AM very symptomatic , and have an awesome doctor, so I'm happy she was willing to give me a one month trial based off of symptoms, and trusting me to stop the med IF I begin showing signs of hypoglycemia. Back when I was hyperthyroid, I am well aware of low blood sugar signs!

But the grave's disease just makes you feel like crap all the time, with major fatigue.... It's a hormonal thing, and I found out that having one auto-immune disorder (like grave's) often leads to another - lupus, diabetes, anything in the endocrine system. I've been on the metformin about 10 days and feel GREAT. I've read a lot of success stories ttc with it. So excited!
:headspin:

@ rose - don't you dare apologize
For posting! And you better still visit us non preggos too! :bodyb:


----------



## Angel wings13

Oh, and thanks to confetti, I started taking mucinex, (guafinestin) because of yesterdays opk and getting small amounts of creamy cm, then watery cm. today it worked, and I officially have ewcm! Based on previous cycles, my ewcm starts day of or often AFTER o, so maybe the :spermy: just couldn't make it...
:help: <--- (from :spermy:)
So.... OH has fallen asleep on the couch after work....he said I should have woke him up last night....hmm.... I feel bad, or like maybe he won't be "in the mood", but that's the nut hutter in me coming out. I know by our morning talk that he doesn't want to miss an opportunity!

So....planning.....

:sex:


----------



## Angel wings13

Sooooo want to be bump buddies! :bunny:

:dust:

For everyone! Be nice to all be within a month of each other!


----------



## confetti83

Congrats Anake !!!!!

Sry for not posting sooner but my son wad admitted to hospital he has an irritable hip. xxxxxx

Have a happy and healthy 9 months!!!


----------



## Tigger1723

AnakeRose said:


> Nazz4 said:
> 
> 
> Anake and Tigger- were you guys taking anything this cycle? Like any pills or herbs/spices? I'm thinking about trying soy next cycle if nothing happens this cycle. What do all you ladies think about soy, yay or nay?
> 
> I've been taking a prenatal for months, but I added Vit D and B6. I always take Vit D in the winter because of the reduced sun we get here and the B6 I read lengthens your leutal phase. I'll find out from my doctor on the 4th what I should be taking in addition. I like soy, but some of it doesn't agree with me. I can eat edamame beans and tofu but that's it.
> 
> I seriously don't have a clue how I'm going to get through to Dec 31!!! I'm BUSTING to tell him, but I want to be sure first :DClick to expand...

Yes, lets be bump buddies! Congrats so happy to see more coming!!! Wooohooo
I know the feeling of waiting. Its a killer. Haha Wooop Wooop Congrats!!!


----------



## Tigger1723

PS- All I took was digital OPKS with the smileys & Prenatal Vitamins and timed lots of BDing!!! This was 2nd FULL cycle off BC...I guess I lucked out :) I hope it is a sticky bean! Setting up OB apts this week :)


----------



## Nazz4

Tigger1723 said:


> PS- All I took was digital OPKS with the smileys & Prenatal Vitamins and timed lots of BDing!!! This was 2nd FULL cycle off BC...I guess I lucked out :) I hope it is a sticky bean! Setting up OB apts this week :)

This is my second cycle off BC too, hopefully I'll luck out with you fxfx. I'm getting a dip in my chart right now so maybe I'm Oing earlier than I did last cycle, what do you nut hutters think? Last night I felt like I was about to get af for some reason, very odd, just that heavy uterus feeling. I guess if nothing happens this cycle I want to try the soy, I'm too impatient. :)


----------



## AnakeRose

Good morning Ladies!! 

OF COURSE I'LL STICK HERE! You ladies are awesome :)

I took another HPT this morning and it's still really light. I'm using the internet cheapies so maybe that's why. Would anyone recommend a good but relatively inexpensive test, I'm going out to get a box this morning. I want that photo! Trying to figure out a reason to go out this morning lol

Confetti, I hope your son feels better soon! I also have a bad hip so I know what he feels like sometimes. 

To be perfectly honest ladies, we were not actually trying this month with everything that was going on. Since we conceived shortly after DH's grandma passed away I'm sensing a girl. Her real Ukranian name was Ksenka (but we're going to spell it Aksenka for clarity). I'm not sold on it as a first name because our last name is dutch, so it'll be at least a middle name. 

Tigger, how are you feeling today? Light nausea has started on my end. 

Well that was interesting...tried to have a cup of coffee and it tasted like crap! LOL Smell didn't bother me, but it just tastes awful.


----------



## AnakeRose

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/IMG_6814sm_zps958a5e09.jpg

Went out and bought a First Response. Not much doubt anymore!!


----------



## Nazz4

nice, now that's a good pic!


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> nice, now that's a good pic!

Thanks! I used that one for my surprise gift. Now if only DH would go out so I can finish it!! Does anyone know where I could get an Uncle type shirt (baby sized). I found Grandma, Grandpa, Daddy and Auntie, but nothing for Uncle.


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> Nazz4 said:
> 
> 
> nice, now that's a good pic!
> 
> Thanks! I used that one for my surprise gift. Now if only DH would go out so I can finish it!! Does anyone know where I could get an Uncle type shirt (baby sized). I found Grandma, Grandpa, Daddy and Auntie, but nothing for Uncle.Click to expand...

I'm sure you can find one online. If not, you could always order one or have one made. A lot of the malls around me have kiosks that sell specialty shirts, you pick the color, words, etc...


----------



## Angel wings13

Soo.... If temp stays up the next 2 days, then I o'd friday, dtd wed night/thur morning/friday night :happydance:
I know I'm covered, just fx that a :spermy: caught my egg!
We are going to keep dtd at least every other night to be safe though. :D

I really hope I did O, out would be perfect plus I used to always o on fri or sat, start af on Sun(this month af started on a sunday)....this would mean I am back to regular cycles ! Hopefully this will not result in another cycle! :dust:


----------



## AnakeRose

Whoa the sense of smell and nausea has kicked it up a notch! I'm not sure I can hide this from Michael until the 31st. Pictures are ordered so I'll go pick them up and finish making the photo frame.


----------



## AnakeRose

Ok I couldn't wait and I gave him the picture frame....dammit he already figured it out! I thought I was doing so good too! He told his sister and now we're trying to figure out how to tell his mom. My parents were ecstatic (to put it mildly), they've been waiting for this for a long time :) My younger brother dropped the phone, it was cute. 

OMG now I know what they mean about the heightened sense of smell and the metallic taste in your mouth! I couldn't drink my coffee this morning because it tasted like dish water.


----------



## Nazz4

I had that taste in my mouth last cycle during the tww, but wasn't pregnant... and I even threw up one morning, so strange! Wish my body would not play tricks on me like that!


----------



## confetti83

Morning managed to temp in the hospital bathroom. Hope we are going home today.


----------



## Nazz4

GL confetti, hope your son is doing better.

My temp went down a little more today... hoping for a nice spike here soon to go with yesterdays O pain. So far my temps seem to be more stable than last cycle, even though I missed almost 2 weeks... maybe it was just from getting off the BC or something idk. :shrug:


----------



## Angel wings13

I hope you guys get to go home too! Fx! :hugs:

Rose and tigger, so happy!
I had every sign that I o'd friday. Sat temp increase, opk pos, ewcm, o pain - but my temp went down .2! Although I will say AGAIN (2nd day now) my kitten woke me up EARLY this morning by purring and kneading my face, hair, boobs, and headbutting my face. He was DEMANDING attention. He messed up my sleep, I didn't temp then, and I should have. I went back to sleep for like 3 more hours. So idk if my temp is good today.... Fx it's high tomorrow. Rose, your chart gives me hope! I see you had some lowish temps and may have ovulated at a different day - sigh. :shrug: I hope everything will work out for me!


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> I hope you guys get to go home too! Fx! :hugs:
> 
> Rose and tigger, so happy!
> I had every sign that I o'd friday. Sat temp increase, opk pos, ewcm, o pain - but my temp went down .2! Although I will say AGAIN (2nd day now) my kitten woke me up EARLY this morning by purring and kneading my face, hair, boobs, and headbutting my face. He was DEMANDING attention. He messed up my sleep, I didn't temp then, and I should have. I went back to sleep for like 3 more hours. So idk if my temp is good today.... Fx it's high tomorrow. Rose, your chart gives me hope! I see you had some lowish temps and may have ovulated at a different day - sigh. :shrug: I hope everything will work out for me!

:dust: FX for you girl. 

I'm not doing all that bad this morning. I have light nausea and my boobs are KILLING me. I think it's time to try the sports bra trick. 

I get to watch the Canada/USA game at the World Junior Hockey Championships this morning :D


----------



## AnakeRose

confetti83 said:


> Morning managed to temp in the hospital bathroom. Hope we are going home today.

FX for you and your son. Hope you can go home soon :)


----------



## Tigger1723

Congrats Anake!! 

Wow ladies! So glad we can share stories and our journey! I can't wait for my first apt. Couldn't even get in until next week for blood test.... Ugh I hope my numbers are doubling! I'm an identical twin so I'm curious to see if I have more than one. I'm guessing one, but since this is my first I'm clueless. Twins run on both sides hugely in my family. 

As of me I am extremely tired, nauseous here n there (only vomitted once so far) emotional, little crampy on days and mild constipation so far. Overall feeling ok. Some foods have me turned off... Like chocolate which I used to love and crave and some coffee.. How are you ladies doing? 

Some charts look good for ovulating!! Whoop whoop. Let's get some more bfp's :)


----------



## Nazz4

Tigger1723 said:


> Congrats Anake!!
> 
> Wow ladies! So glad we can share stories and our journey! I can't wait for my first apt. Couldn't even get in until next week for blood test.... Ugh I hope my numbers are doubling! I'm an identical twin so I'm curious to see if I have more than one. I'm guessing one, but since this is my first I'm clueless. Twins run on both sides hugely in my family.
> 
> As of me I am extremely tired, nauseous here n there (only vomitted once so far) emotional, little crampy on days and mild constipation so far. Overall feeling ok. Some foods have me turned off... Like chocolate which I used to love and crave and some coffee.. How are you ladies doing?
> 
> Some charts look good for ovulating!! Whoop whoop. Let's get some more bfp's :)

I've heard that only fraternal twins are hereditary and usually skip a generation. :shrug: They run in my family too.


----------



## AnakeRose

Tigger1723 said:


> Congrats Anake!!
> 
> Wow ladies! So glad we can share stories and our journey! I can't wait for my first apt. Couldn't even get in until next week for blood test.... Ugh I hope my numbers are doubling! I'm an identical twin so I'm curious to see if I have more than one. I'm guessing one, but since this is my first I'm clueless. Twins run on both sides hugely in my family.
> 
> As of me I am extremely tired, nauseous here n there (only vomitted once so far) emotional, little crampy on days and mild constipation so far. Overall feeling ok. Some foods have me turned off... Like chocolate which I used to love and crave and some coffee.. How are you ladies doing?
> 
> Some charts look good for ovulating!! Whoop whoop. Let's get some more bfp's :)

Thanks Tigger!

I'm going to the walk-in clinic tomorrow to get a requisition for a blood test. I already had a doctors appointment for the 4th, but I want confirmation ASAP lol. I'm sure my doctor will order another round of blood tests anyways. I'm getting to the point where I don't even need FMU to get a strong line on a test anymore :D 

I haven't vomited yet, but I've had waves of nausea. Coffee tasted like dirty dish water to me yesterday which sucks because I LOVE coffee, constipation has all but gone (it was BAD, I didn't go for like 4 days), my friend was drinking a beer last night at the hockey game and I nearly lost it there (she doesn't know), I'm feeling a little bitchy today, but that could be because I didn't eat lunch until late. We're trying to figure out supper, but I'm not interested. I just started feeling tired today and I have a mild headache. 

Working is going to be a challenge because I'm off on medical leave right now with my back. So to qualify for maternity I'd need to work another 120 hours. Should prove interesting.


----------



## Angel wings13

Love the ticker Rose! Can't wait to have a fruit comparison chart! Lol, that just sounds funny, but I mean it! BTW, I love that you're still POAS! :rofl:


----------



## Nazz4

Angel wings13 said:


> Love the ticker Rose! Can't wait to have a fruit comparison chart! Lol, that just sounds funny, but I mean it! BTW, I love that you're still POAS! :rofl:

I would still be POAS too! Not trying to scare anyone, but all the chemicals you hear about on this forum OMG I'd be peeing like every day on that damn stick!!!


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> Love the ticker Rose! Can't wait to have a fruit comparison chart! Lol, that just sounds funny, but I mean it! BTW, I love that you're still POAS! :rofl:

Yeah I had one test left over so why not :haha:

I thought the fruit chart was pretty cute too!
:dust: to you Angel!


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> Love the ticker Rose! Can't wait to have a fruit comparison chart! Lol, that just sounds funny, but I mean it! BTW, I love that you're still POAS! :rofl:
> 
> I would still be POAS too! Not trying to scare anyone, but all the chemicals you hear about on this forum OMG I'd be peeing like every day on that damn stick!!!Click to expand...

I think I'm still at that point where I think I'll wake up and it'll all have been a dream. As soon as I get the blood test I'll feel better :D using my LMP I'm 5 weeks tomorrow WOOT!


----------



## GrassRoots

Congrats AnakeRose !!! Soo happy for you!!!

I am DYING to take a test! One minute I'm sure I'm pregnant and the next I'm feeling pretty down and just sure I'm not. I had some crazy REAL feeling dreams that I took, like, a million pregnancy tests and they were all positive. Praying that's a premonition dream!! :) I'm not sure when I should start testing, really, I have a bunch of internet cheapies but IDK!


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> Tigger1723 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Anake!!
> 
> Wow ladies! So glad we can share stories and our journey! I can't wait for my first apt. Couldn't even get in until next week for blood test.... Ugh I hope my numbers are doubling! I'm an identical twin so I'm curious to see if I have more than one. I'm guessing one, but since this is my first I'm clueless. Twins run on both sides hugely in my family.
> 
> As of me I am extremely tired, nauseous here n there (only vomitted once so far) emotional, little crampy on days and mild constipation so far. Overall feeling ok. Some foods have me turned off... Like chocolate which I used to love and crave and some coffee.. How are you ladies doing?
> 
> Some charts look good for ovulating!! Whoop whoop. Let's get some more bfp's :)
> 
> I've heard that only fraternal twins are hereditary and usually skip a generation. :shrug: They run in my family too.Click to expand...

Oh geez, both my mom and sister in law mentioned twins today! I don't even want to go there right now lol.


----------



## AnakeRose

GrassRoots said:


> Congrats AnakeRose !!! Soo happy for you!!!
> 
> I am DYING to take a test! One minute I'm sure I'm pregnant and the next I'm feeling pretty down and just sure I'm not. I had some crazy REAL feeling dreams that I took, like, a million pregnancy tests and they were all positive. Praying that's a premonition dream!! :) I'm not sure when I should start testing, really, I have a bunch of internet cheapies but IDK!

I was only ever able to get a very faint line with the internet cheapies. I ended up paying the money to get a First Response and it came up literally in 5 seconds :D I felt exactly like you last week. I was sure I was out. FX for you! 

:dust:


----------



## confetti83

Good morning ladies. Finallay home sweet home my son has been discharged he need lots of rest now until he can walk unaided again. 

I was really getting a bit scared of ttc when I saw all the sick children at hospital but than I saw X factor there was a girl who talked about her big brother and how much she loved him her mum had a stroke and he was her main support. So we bd last night.

It seems that I will ovulate early this cycle cause I had lots of watery and strechy cm yesterday and my temp is dropping.

Anake and Tigger camt wait to hear more about ur progressing bumps. Hope we will all be bump buddies this cycle xxxxx :dust:


----------



## confetti83

yay opks have arrived and just in time cause I think tomm the test will be positive!


----------



## slefebvre

So I'm out this month - because my cycle shifted by 2 days, we didn't even hit the window. I was trying for every other day, but then my husband got tired. 

Seriously?

Every month when I'm on my period he says "next month is going to be the best month ever!!!" (he really REALLY hated sex with condoms), and then he doesn't follow through. *sigh* 

Maybe I have to start feeding him fresh oysters. Or somehow convince him that the news is less interesting than having a kid.


----------



## confetti83

slefebvre said:


> So I'm out this month - because my cycle shifted by 2 days, we didn't even hit the window. I was trying for every other day, but then my husband got tired.
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> Every month when I'm on my period he says "next month is going to be the best month ever!!!" (he really REALLY hated sex with condoms), and then he doesn't follow through. *sigh*
> 
> Maybe I have to start feeding him fresh oysters. Or somehow convince him that the news is less interesting than having a kid.

I had that problem because my husband works on a shift and somedays he is just too tired or he is tired but there is football on tv. This month although we had the hospital break it seems that it did us good cause yest he could not wait to bd today he has no excuse cause it is NYE we have to celebrate lol and tomm he has a day off.

I plan to bd everyday in the week that is most fertile I usually ov on cd 12-13 so 4more days of bding.

Nxt month is my 30th b'day so I think he will do his best to help me get my pressie this month.


----------



## Nazz4

I had that problem last cycle, didn't even hit the window after FF changed my cross hairs. On that note, I was looking at FF charts the other day and I saw one, the most puzzling chart I've ever seen, but it might give you hope: This woman only had sex 5 times that cycle, the first time was 6 days before O the 2nd time was 3 days after O and then 3 more times every few days after that. Yes she was pregnant, I was like WTF, how did this woman get pregnant at all?? Then I thought maybe she got pregnant the cycle before and didn't know it, but she had had like a week long heavy period so... And she had been ttc for a long time too so I was like, why and how?

I've been having O pain the past couple days and OH and I kind of got into a spat last night so he didn't want to BD. This morning when I temped it went up just a little bit and I was like "no way am I missing this if I'm Oing" So I got up, went to the bathroom and put some preseed in, and basically raped OH in his sleep. He enjoyed it and woke up enough to get on top half way through lol. Then after, he said that was the best sex we've had in a while, which is exciting since I just watched "the great sperm race" and they say better sex=better sperm or more sperm or something like that. Really hope the temp keeps going up and up.


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> Love the ticker Rose! Can't wait to have a fruit comparison chart! Lol, that just sounds funny, but I mean it! BTW, I love that you're still POAS! :rofl:
> 
> Yeah I had one test left over so why not :haha:
> 
> I thought the fruit chart was pretty cute too!
> :dust: to you Angel!Click to expand...

Thanks. I really thought this cycle would be "normal", but now I guess not. I need to see a doctor. I had the perfect temp spike, but now my temp is low. Had ewcm too- almost wish I never started temping. It's just not seeming to work right. even this cycle, I bled for 3 days before my temp dropped!


----------



## confetti83

Happy new year ladies hope 2013 bring lots of BFP s.!!

I just realised that if I get preggy soon my due date could be near my sons bday lol. xxx


----------



## AnakeRose

confetti83 said:


> Happy new year ladies hope 2013 bring lots of BFP s.!!
> 
> I just realised that if I get preggy soon my due date could be near my sons bday lol. xxx

That would be pretty cool :D Still only 12:15pm on the 31st where I'm at so we have another 11h 45m left of 2012 :D

:dust: Happy New Year Ladies! :dust:


----------



## AnakeRose

I think I may have had my first pregnancy craving today. I went to make lunch and all I wanted was scrambled eggs with tomatoe, onion and cheese on it. I swear I'm ALWAYS hungry!


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> Good morning ladies. Finallay home sweet home my son has been discharged he need lots of rest now until he can walk unaided again.
> 
> I was really getting a bit scared of ttc when I saw all the sick children at hospital but than I saw X factor there was a girl who talked about her big brother and how much she loved him her mum had a stroke and he was her main support. So we bd last night.
> 
> It seems that I will ovulate early this cycle cause I had lots of watery and strechy cm yesterday and my temp is dropping.
> 
> Anake and Tigger camt wait to hear more about ur progressing bumps. Hope we will all be bump buddies this cycle xxxxx :dust:

well my spike on saturday was a fluke (only went to 97.9 anyway, my other o temps were above 98) I dropped all the way to 96.9, much let than my base line, and tmi, have a LOT of ewcm all of a sudden. Also have twinging in my right side. We dtd wed, thur, and so late friday it was technically sat, so it's been 2 1/2 days , I just texted him (he's working tonight) and said no sleeping after work! I may have sent some R rated pics too :blush: lol, but not X rated, I wanted to leave a little to the imagination!

:sex: going for a new year baby! Hope tonight isn't too late, or hope maybe I still have some spermies holding their own in there ;)

So metformin 500mg x2 day, pre natal, baby aspirin, and guanifestin once a day for the last 3 days. I also dropped 5 lbs, although I'm not overweight - I used to be 125, and in the last 4 months went to 140...no change in diet - another symptom of insulin resistance/pcos.
Fx and :dust:

I am super excited for some reason!


----------



## Angel wings13

Oh and I'm happy your son is home now confetti! :happydance:


----------



## Angel wings13

Everyone is shooting off fireworks around me! Happy new year! I'm pretending those fireworks are huge giant baby dust bombs! Lol

:dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust:


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> Everyone is shooting off fireworks around me! Happy new year! I'm pretending those fireworks are huge giant baby dust bombs! Lol
> 
> :dust: :dust:
> :dust: :dust:
> :dust: :dust:

Happy New Year to you!

:dust:


----------



## Angel wings13

Can't believe it's 2013! :D

My boobs are slightly tender, not swollen. Still pos on opk, I'm grateful for ff, cuz I never realized the bb's were tender around o time, or the full uterus feeling. I always thought your lining thickened after o, through some info on ff I found out that the lining starts rebuilding in the beginning of your cycle from 1mm, to about 6mm BY ovulation. Once you ovulate, it doesn't thicken anymore. I always assumed the opposite!

We dtd last night, and I had a .5 spike today - just waiting for it to stay up! Guess my egg takes awhile to shoot out the gate! Come on egg! I REALLY want a :bfp: !


----------



## confetti83

Hi still no pos opk today but temp went up. Maybe it is too early for ov.


----------



## AnakeRose

confetti83 said:


> Hi still no pos opk today but temp went up. Maybe it is too early for ov.

I got the internet OPK's and they never actually worked for me. Keep watching your chart, that should be a better indicator. That's a nice temp shift! I sure had one today :)


----------



## Nazz4

Ahh, confused about my chart as always, someone help me... My temp went from 97.22 to 97.28 yesterday, and today up to 97.42... Do you think that could still indicate that I O'd or is that rise not enough? I read your temp should go up by at least .2 after O :dohh: ttc is killing me lol.

On that note, happy 2013 everyone!!! Last night OH and I were boring and just stayed in. I made dinner and cake and we just played video games while drinking rum and coke lol. I told him "I bet there are 40-year-olds with kids out partying tonight and look at us!" We enjoy being home though. :)


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> Ahh, confused about my chart as always, someone help me... My temp went from 97.22 to 97.28 yesterday, and today up to 97.42... Do you think that could still indicate that I O'd or is that rise not enough? I read your temp should go up by at least .2 after O :dohh: ttc is killing me lol.
> 
> On that note, happy 2013 everyone!!! Last night OH and I were boring and just stayed in. I made dinner and cake and we just played video games while drinking rum and coke lol. I told him "I bet there are 40-year-olds with kids out partying tonight and look at us!" We enjoy being home though. :)

Don't feel bad, we stayed in last night and did pretty much the same thing....minus the rum and coke of course!

I'm not feeling all that hot today. Stomach is very queasy.


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz, usually the temp spike is higher, but not always. Hopefully, it will go up again, and then you'll know! Fx for you!


----------



## confetti83

Cd10 temping vaginally and my chart is crazy!?!


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> Cd10 temping vaginally and my chart is crazy!?!

I feel like mine is too. At this point I have a general idea of when I'm ovulating, and pretty much am using ff to keep notes, track symptoms, and as a double check for my approximate o date. 

I know I've said it before, but we just have to remember that all forms of fertility charting/watching/etc, have a 3 day margin of error. I'm almost certain I ovulated yesterday, if not then must have been last wednesday. Had ewcm off and on for the last week, but yesterday I had a LOT. Today is watery and barely there at all. Can't wait for my doc appt next week. Not that I'm looking forward to hearing I have pcos, but due to my symptoms I probably do. I'm getting more blood drawn next week, to find out for sure. But IF I do test positive for it , st least I have my sample pak of metformin I've been using, so I'm sorta a step ahead - 
Even if I don't get my bfp just yet, I'm just feeling better in general. I truly believe this will happen for me, I just wish it would hurry up! I'm 33, I don't want to ttc for the next 2 yrs straight! Just want a baby born from me and my OH. 

I just know that baby I did see on u/s before I miscarried is just waiting to come back and try again!
Although they were twins, I didn't know about the other until afterwards, and turns out the 2nd one was even less.developed than the other (the baby we could see was measuring 6wks 3days even though I was actually 10 1/2 weeks), so underdeveloped it want even an embryo yet , not really. Not trying to sound cold or anything. I was VERY devastated at that time. But venting/talking about it, as well as time, has helped me a lot. 

I really hope the next one is a sticky bean, and wants to rent my womb for 9 months !


----------



## confetti83

I am going Nutty!

When I concieved my son we had just a one time whoopsie in the shower and after we went to a hike.

Today 6yrs after we babydanced in thw shower cause hubby was in a hurry to get to work and all I am thinking about is all the spermies being lost. Now I found out that if you douche after you might just push the spermies up not get rid of them. I just wish to be in the 2ww but still havent ov yet.


----------



## Nazz4

Yeah I was reading about douching and for people who douche often you probably won't get pregnant bc it messes with the ph in your snatch and douching makes you more likely to have ectopic of you do get pregnant bf it can push the egg back up in there.

Anyways my temp spiked up today! Do you guys think I ovd? If I did it was a few days earlier than last time which is very good. And I officially start the madness of the tww. Unfortunately we did not bd yesterday, hopefully it doesn't matter though.


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> Yeah I was reading about douching and for people who douche often you probably won't get pregnant bc it messes with the ph in your snatch and douching makes you more likely to have ectopic of you do get pregnant bf it can push the egg back up in there.
> 
> Anyways my temp spiked up today! Do you guys think I ovd? If I did it was a few days earlier than last time which is very good. And I officially start the madness of the tww. Unfortunately we did not bd yesterday, hopefully it doesn't matter though.

I'd say so :) There's a large gap in temp days, did you not enter it?


----------



## AnakeRose

Oh I'm not doing great this morning. Of all the feelings you can have, I hate nausea the most! 7-9 more weeks of this....yikes! (ok I know I shouldn't complain!)


----------



## Tigger1723

AnakeRose said:


> I think I may have had my first pregnancy craving today. I went to make lunch and all I wanted was scrambled eggs with tomatoe, onion and cheese on it. I swear I'm ALWAYS hungry!

Make sure you cook your eggs really well my dear :)


----------



## Tigger1723

Feeling sick and really tired today ladies... :(


----------



## AnakeRose

Tigger1723 said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> I think I may have had my first pregnancy craving today. I went to make lunch and all I wanted was scrambled eggs with tomatoe, onion and cheese on it. I swear I'm ALWAYS hungry!
> 
> Make sure you cook your eggs really well my dear :)Click to expand...

yep, i always do with scrambled. I hate the texture of creamy eggs. Did poached this morning and they were almost totally solid so I threw them in the microwave. Mother-in-law made a dessert last night with raw egg white in it and I couldn't have any :( one of my favs too!! She forgot. 



Tigger1723 said:


> Feeling sick and really tired today ladies... :(

Fatigue has kicked it up a notch today and nausea is a little worse. I just don't want to puke!!

If I use my LMP, I'm only 1 day behind you :)


----------



## Angel wings13

Tigger and rose - I'm SO jealous! Lol, really though I'm happy for you. Rose, you may not have the nausea that long.
It's different for everyone. With my first, I thought I was blessed- no morning sickness, nausra, not even queasy! 
Well, at around 17 (yes 17) weeks, I was walking across a parking lot and this car drove by with really bad exhaust fumes. My stomach turned. I had just made it inside this store, and I puked right on the floor, I couldn't make it to the bathroom! From then on , about 6 more weeks, 4 of which were BAD, I was sick so much I lost like 8 lbs! 

With my youngest, I was queasy earlier, around 8 wks, but never actually vomited. 

Hmm, maybe all that sounded bad, but my point was you never know!


----------



## Angel wings13

Do you guys think I ov on cd 13, or 16?


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> Do you guys think I ov on cd 13, or 16?

FF says CD22, but who knows. I'm still charting until I get my blood test, then I'll stop.

We had a family dinner last night and we started talking names. Now I'm going through the books :)

Does anyone have favourite names?


----------



## FTMommy01

SO much has happened since Ive been gone! (I didnt really go anywhere just really really busy) CONGRATS TO TIGGER AND ANAKE, sooo happy for you guys! We are finally starting to get some hope around here :happydance:

Ive been using internet cheapies for my OPKs and still not a positive, thinking it has to be within the next week or so. That would leave me testing around January 20th, ugh really hoping for this month. Normally I am all about testing and reading and obsessing over getting preggo and this past month I have no been at all, maybe too busy with the holidays who knows. Hoping since Ive "relaxed" a bit something good will come of it.


----------



## Nazz4

AnakeRose said:


> Nazz4 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I was reading about douching and for people who douche often you probably won't get pregnant bc it messes with the ph in your snatch and douching makes you more likely to have ectopic of you do get pregnant bf it can push the egg back up in there.
> 
> Anyways my temp spiked up today! Do you guys think I ovd? If I did it was a few days earlier than last time which is very good. And I officially start the madness of the tww. Unfortunately we did not bd yesterday, hopefully it doesn't matter though.
> 
> I'd say so :) There's a large gap in temp days, did you not enter it?Click to expand...

No I didn't enter them because I was out of town and I know I O late anyways so I didn't think it would matter.


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> Do you guys think I ov on cd 13, or 16?
> 
> FF says CD22, but who knows. I'm still charting until I get my blood test, then I'll stop.
> 
> We had a family dinner last night and we started talking names. Now I'm going through the books :)
> 
> Does anyone have favourite names?Click to expand...

I think ff says that cuz my last 2 cycles were wacky and long, I o'd late. I think it was due to coming off a m/c.

If I enter the same temp tomorrow, it crosshairs me at cd 13


----------



## Tigger1723

I would've said CD16, but I could be wrong


----------



## Nazz4

I'd say 16 bc your temp went down lower than it was on 12 and now it's staying up (hopefully).

I entered in a temp on FF for tomorrow and then it gives me cross hairs on cd 18, woohoo! hopefully temp stays up so that can happen. And hopefully FF doesn't change my cross hairs 20 times like it did last cycle and screw me over!


----------



## Angel wings13

Tigger1723 said:


> I would've said CD16, but I could be wrong

I think 16 too. That was the day of a LOT of ewcm, and my lowest temp. Cd17 my temp went up .5, then up again..... Also, on cd 12 my opk was basically positive - test line matched control line, but the very iddy biddy tip of the test line faded.

Cd 15, opk was VERY positive, with test line strong , darker and quicker than control. :D


----------



## GrassRoots

When do y'all start taking tests? I am so impatient! Tomorrow morning, I will be either 9 or 10DPO (I either ovulated late on Xmas Eve or on Xmas day) and I know my chances are low of getting a positive test that early but I'm so impatient! And then I just realized this morning that I am running WAY low on pregnancy tests - I have exactly one internet cheapie and 1 clear blue digital. Ahhhh! That makes it even harder because I know I should wait but I don't wanna! LOL


----------



## Angel wings13

GrassRoots said:


> When do y'all start taking tests? I am so impatient! Tomorrow morning, I will be either 9 or 10DPO (I either ovulated late on Xmas Eve or on Xmas day) and I know my chances are low of getting a positive test that early but I'm so impatient! And then I just realized this morning that I am running WAY low on pregnancy tests - I have exactly one internet cheapie and 1 clear blue digital. Ahhhh! That makes it even harder because I know I should wait but I don't wanna! LOL

I always am impatient to test. Plus, I get some mixed signals, so I'm usually torn between 2 dates....
:shrug:
If you have a sensitive cheapie, I know I would test tomorrow :D

I am going to REALLY try to wait 10dpo. I would wait longer, but I know it's not possible for me, I'm trying to make a goal that I may be able to reach,lol.


----------



## confetti83

Cd11 I think ov is near even temp is standing still today. 

Where is 2ndtry????

Grassroots I have 3ics which came with the ov tests. ermmmmm actually I had 4 but I had to pee on one soooo addicted.

I will try and hold on and test at 9 dpo seems so far away right now.


----------



## confetti83

Soooo this morn after I temped I decided to take an ov test. Picked one half asleep and left in the drawer to see later when I wake up.

At approx 9am remembered about the test and my jaw dropped as it was completely not even a shadow negative until I realised I had taken an hcg test instead grrrrrr.


----------



## AnakeRose

confetti83 said:


> Soooo this morn after I temped I decided to take an ov test. Picked one half asleep and left in the drawer to see later when I wake up.
> 
> At approx 9am remembered about the test and my jaw dropped as it was completely not even a shadow negative until I realised I had taken an hcg test instead grrrrrr.

Woops! I did that, but in reverse...I freaked out because it came up negative.


----------



## Tigger1723

ha ha! I think each person is different. I started testing and go my first BFP early on. So I think some people's shows up early and others takes awhile. I was addicted so I started early. Ended up using 12 tests! Even the other day DH still wanted me to use one to re-see the words Pregnant pop up! Haha. He also made me do another brand to be poisitve still since I can't get in until Next Wednesday. It is driving me crazy not to know my levels etc!!!! How are you ladies doing ??? 

Anyone testing soon?!?!?


----------



## confetti83

erm I am thinking of doing something quite extreme tonight usually at this date I would have had some fertile cm but I had none yet I may ovulate and the spermies have no way of getting there cause of my cm. I have not had chance to go out of the house from Sunday as I have been looking after my son making sure he rests. He is ok now and tomm we will go out for some shopping etc but if I ovulate tonight it would be too late.

Have you ever heard of ladies usind raw eggwhites instead of preseed? hmm I am just in the verge of doing it could I? should I?

Sry for the long post but this our 4th month of ttc and nxt month I will turn 30 and feel old I really hoped that I would have a baby that would be close to my sons due date I have so many nice things I could use again. Am I just being silly?


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> erm I am thinking of doing something quite extreme tonight usually at this date I would have had some fertile cm but I had none yet I may ovulate and the spermies have no way of getting there cause of my cm. I have not had chance to go out of the house from Sunday as I have been looking after my son making sure he rests. He is ok now and tomm we will go out for some shopping etc but if I ovulate tonight it would be too late.
> 
> Have you ever heard of ladies usind raw eggwhites instead of preseed? hmm I am just in the verge of doing it could I? should I?
> 
> Sry for the long post but this our 4th month of ttc and nxt month I will turn 30 and feel old I really hoped that I would have a baby that would be close to my sons due date I have so many nice things I could use again. Am I just being silly?

Hey I just turned 33! Lol
I have personally never heard of it, I have no idea if that would work. 

Be careful. I got a little batty and did that experiment that almost blew up my bathroom! :rofl:


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> confetti83 said:
> 
> 
> erm I am thinking of doing something quite extreme tonight usually at this date I would have had some fertile cm but I had none yet I may ovulate and the spermies have no way of getting there cause of my cm. I have not had chance to go out of the house from Sunday as I have been looking after my son making sure he rests. He is ok now and tomm we will go out for some shopping etc but if I ovulate tonight it would be too late.
> 
> Have you ever heard of ladies usind raw eggwhites instead of preseed? hmm I am just in the verge of doing it could I? should I?
> 
> Sry for the long post but this our 4th month of ttc and nxt month I will turn 30 and feel old I really hoped that I would have a baby that would be close to my sons due date I have so many nice things I could use again. Am I just being silly?
> 
> Hey I just turned 33! Lol
> I have personally never heard of it, I have no idea if that would work.
> 
> Be careful. I got a little batty and did that experiment that almost blew up my bathroom! :rofl:Click to expand...

I'm 34 (35 in June).

Got my due date today, September 4 :D


----------



## confetti83

sry ladies I am not saying that you are old but I think it is just the fear of saying goodbye to the 20s.

That is great Anake September here we come!! xx


----------



## Nazz4

How exciting! Just think, this time next year (anake and tigger) you're going to have a little bundle! (And hopefully the rest of us will too....)


----------



## GrassRoots

I caved and use one my one IC. LOL. And now I'm so mad at myself because it was negative! Sniff, sniff. I thought I had better self control than that, ughhh! Trying not to get discouraged even though I know I'm only 9 or 10 DPO today. 

Thank God for Amazon Prime, though, I just ordered 25 more through Amazon for $8 & some change and then paid the extra $3,99 overnight shipping so I can have them by tomorrow. Wheeee! LOL. So I can test again on Saturday which will be either 11 or 12 DPO. Is it bad that I'm embarrassed to buy the pregnancy tests in person? I'm such a nerd! LOL


----------



## AnakeRose

GrassRoots said:


> I caved and use one my one IC. LOL. And now I'm so mad at myself because it was negative! Sniff, sniff. I thought I had better self control than that, ughhh! Trying not to get discouraged even though I know I'm only 9 or 10 DPO today.
> 
> Thank God for Amazon Prime, though, I just ordered 25 more through Amazon for $8 & some change and then paid the extra $3,99 overnight shipping so I can have them by tomorrow. Wheeee! LOL. So I can test again on Saturday which will be either 11 or 12 DPO. Is it bad that I'm embarrassed to buy the pregnancy tests in person? I'm such a nerd! LOL

At that price I'd buy them from Amazon too!


----------



## GrassRoots

They are Wondfo (?) brand so hopefully they are okay. They said they are 25miu and had pretty good reviews!


----------



## FTMommy01

Yayyyy! 2nd month using opks the first month I did it wrong and this month I got the darkest positive ever today! Yesterday it was negative and today it was really dark so I'm guessing I will ovulate tonight into tomorrow. To be safe the next three days will be baby dancing mayhem!! Lol .... Hoping to catch that egg and officially be in the TWW starting Saturday :):happydance:


----------



## AnakeRose

FTMommy01 said:


> Yayyyy! 2nd month using opks the first month I did it wrong and this month I got the darkest positive ever today! Yesterday it was negative and today it was really dark so I'm guessing I will ovulate tonight into tomorrow. To be safe the next three days will be baby dancing mayhem!! Lol .... Hoping to catch that egg and officially be in the TWW starting Saturday :):happydance:

FX for you girl!


----------



## GrassRoots

FTMommy01 said:


> Yayyyy! 2nd month using opks the first month I did it wrong and this month I got the darkest positive ever today! Yesterday it was negative and today it was really dark so I'm guessing I will ovulate tonight into tomorrow. To be safe the next three days will be baby dancing mayhem!! Lol .... Hoping to catch that egg and officially be in the TWW starting Saturday :):happydance:

Burrow in, little swimmers! FX for you!!


----------



## confetti83

Go Ft mommy!!!!

What did u do diff this month with the opks? I just started using them and seems that I missed my surge cause I may have ovulated yest.


----------



## confetti83

Just after I posted I went to pee and decided not to waste it so i poas lol. The Lh test is nearly pos I will try to hold it and test in 4 hrs time. My temp went up today so maybe I ovulated this night if the test gets lighter I will know. We bd yest but today is a sure no no cause my husband has very long shift. I am sooo excited and relieved.


----------



## AnakeRose

confetti83 said:


> Just after I posted I went to pee and decided not to waste it so i poas lol. The Lh test is nearly pos I will try to hold it and test in 4 hrs time. My temp went up today so maybe I ovulated this night if the test gets lighter I will know. We bd yest but today is a sure no no cause my husband has very long shift. I am sooo excited and relieved.

FX for you girl!


----------



## confetti83

POSITIVE!!! 

FT mommy looks like we are going to be in the 2ww together. 

:dust:
:dust:


----------



## FTMommy01

confetti83 said:


> POSITIVE!!!
> 
> FT mommy looks like we are going to be in the 2ww together.
> 
> :dust:
> :dust:

YAY!! Hopefully this is our month!! :thumbup: I still have 20 OPK's left so Im going to use them for the next few days so I can be positive it was pinned down to a 1 to 2 day span of ovulation. The last couple months Ive been so confused what was going on with my body, so happy to finally get some confirmation! TWW here we come!!:happydance:


----------



## Angel wings13

Got my crosshairs! I'm in 2ww too!
Yesterday I was SUPER SICK.
I have some sort of stomach flu.... At first I thought maybe I did o last wed, and that's why I'm throwing up... Even my fiance asked if it was too early to be sick like that- I said yes it's too early,lol. I probably slept 20 out of the last 24 hours. I still feel crappy, but I seem to be holding things down now. 

So, nazz, ft mommy, confetti, and I are all in 2ww right? Woo hoo! Need some more bfp's


----------



## confetti83

GO ON BFPs! for all pls pls pls

I feel positive that we are going to have more BFPs this cycle maybe it wont be mine but I will be happy for all the ladies here you are such great support. xxxxxxxxxx

My my I am in such a loving mood today xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AnakeRose

That would be so awesome if you all got your BFP this cycle!


----------



## AnakeRose

Here's how I'm going to tell my Ringette team :D Going to TRY and wait till the end of January :D

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/IMG_20130104_161615_zpsa77498c3.jpg


----------



## confetti83

That is so sweet !


----------



## AnakeRose

confetti83 said:


> That is so sweet !

Thanks! Everyone has some wacky name on their jersey. I used to be GUARD DOG when I was a goaltender, but ever since I hurt my knee I've been in need of a new nickname :)


I had to break down and buy some sports bras today. The girls are just WAY too sensitive to leave free :)


----------



## GrassRoots

Love the jersey!! :) 

Gotta tell y'all, I'm starting to think this isn't my month. :'( I got my tests in the mail today, and today is either 10-DPO or 11DPO and I took a test this evening and it was clearly negative. I'm taking another one tomorrow morning but that'll be 11/12DPO and if it's negative again (bet it will be :( ) that pretty much means my chances of a positive are pretty low, huh?? I only have 27 day cycles and I'm very regular so there's no chance that I ovulated later than usual or anything, I had the ovulation cramping and positive OPK tests . :( This sucks, Im getting really discouraged already.


----------



## Angel wings13

Cute jersey! :thumbup:


----------



## AnakeRose

GrassRoots said:


> Love the jersey!! :)
> 
> Gotta tell y'all, I'm starting to think this isn't my month. :'( I got my tests in the mail today, and today is either 10-DPO or 11DPO and I took a test this evening and it was clearly negative. I'm taking another one tomorrow morning but that'll be 11/12DPO and if it's negative again (bet it will be :( ) that pretty much means my chances of a positive are pretty low, huh?? I only have 27 day cycles and I'm very regular so there's no chance that I ovulated later than usual or anything, I had the ovulation cramping and positive OPK tests . :( This sucks, Im getting really discouraged already.

FX for you girl. Hopefully you just get a late BFP :hugs:


----------



## confetti83

GrassRoots said:


> Love the jersey!! :)
> 
> Gotta tell y'all, I'm starting to think this isn't my month. :'( I got my tests in the mail today, and today is either 10-DPO or 11DPO and I took a test this evening and it was clearly negative. I'm taking another one tomorrow morning but that'll be 11/12DPO and if it's negative again (bet it will be :( ) that pretty much means my chances of a positive are pretty low, huh?? I only have 27 day cycles and I'm very regular so there's no chance that I ovulated later than usual or anything, I had the ovulation cramping and positive OPK tests . :( This sucks, Im getting really discouraged already.

It is never late you are not out until the witch shows :hugs:


----------



## confetti83

So cd 13 thought my temo would go up but I think today is ov day got pos opk yest got a bit lighter this morn. It is better for me cause yest I could not bd today I think I can managevto convince dh.

My temp are like a roller coaster and today I feel like really bloated af cramps and the feeling you get before num 2. Maybe the spermies and eggy are having a party!


----------



## Nazz4

I was having af like cramping when I was around ov a few days ago too, so maybe it is the sperms and egg having a party lol idk. I sure do hope so.

I wouldn't test tomorrow if you got a bfn today, I'd wait it out a few more days. I know it's hard for us POAS addicts, but you're just lining yourself up for disappointment I think.

I'm trying not to test until af should be due. Although that's what I did last cycle and af ended up being 4 days late... but I'm going to wait as long as I can!


----------



## AnakeRose

confetti83 said:


> So cd 13 thought my temo would go up but I think today is ov day got pos opk yest got a bit lighter this morn. It is better for me cause yest I could not bd today I think I can managevto convince dh.
> 
> My temp are like a roller coaster and today I feel like really bloated af cramps and the feeling you get before num 2. Maybe the spermies and eggy are having a party!

OOH! I had that! I would have bet you money my period was going to shop up on Dec 19. It may have been when I implanted. 

Ugh, I know I have to eat, but I'm just not hungry this morning! I need to get some food in me because I have to ref 2 games today! (skating for 2 hours).

There was an earthquake just off the coast of Alaska last night (far from me), but we felt it here in Kelowna! I couldn't sleep last night and all of a sudden my bed felt like small waves were going through it.


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> I was having af like cramping when I was around ov a few days ago too, so maybe it is the sperms and egg having a party lol idk. I sure do hope so.
> 
> I wouldn't test tomorrow if you got a bfn today, I'd wait it out a few more days. I know it's hard for us POAS addicts, but you're just lining yourself up for disappointment I think.
> 
> I'm trying not to test until af should be due. Although that's what I did last cycle and af ended up being 4 days late... but I'm going to wait as long as I can!

I had a BFN at 9dpo and then got my BFP at 10dpo. It can change one day to the next :)


----------



## Angel wings13

Weird....just yesterday I kept getting strong "pressure" feelings, sorta like I had to use the bathroom ( already did) and I tried to go but I guess didn't have to . Also, tmi, but I also have pressure pushing downward in my hoo ha, I felt around down there (sorry, it just felt odd), and the pressure seemed to be on my pubic bone. Still there too. With my last m/c pg, I had pressure too!


----------



## Angel wings13

I wonder what wugz is up to...


----------



## confetti83

Wugz and 2ndtry where are you?


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> Weird....just yesterday I kept getting strong "pressure" feelings, sorta like I had to use the bathroom ( already did) and I tried to go but I guess didn't have to . Also, tmi, but I also have pressure pushing downward in my hoo ha, I felt around down there (sorry, it just felt odd), and the pressure seemed to be on my pubic bone. Still there too. With my last m/c pg, I had pressure too!

Ooh I had that! FX for you!!


----------



## Angel wings13

I don't have the "gotta poop" feeling today :rofl:
But ALL day yesterday I did.

I hate the 2ww! Hate it! I symptom spot like crazy! Even took a hpt "just in case" I o'd on cd 13 not 16 - although today would only be 8dpo for cd 13 lol. POAS syndrome sucks too. :growlmad:

At least by day 2 of af I have accepted things, and for a.couple days after, I just feel excited to start again. Then it's all about hurry up and bd, and am I ovulating, or not yet...
Then it's " I ovulated" but was it this day or that day, then it's poas mayhem! 

Arghh! Rant over


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> I don't have the "gotta poop" feeling today :rofl:
> But ALL day yesterday I did.
> 
> I hate the 2ww! Hate it! I symptom spot like crazy! Even took a hpt "just in case" I o'd on cd 13 not 16 - although today would only be 8dpo for cd 13 lol. POAS syndrome sucks too. :growlmad:
> 
> At least by day 2 of af I have accepted things, and for a.couple days after, I just feel excited to start again. Then it's all about hurry up and bd, and am I ovulating, or not yet...
> Then it's " I ovulated" but was it this day or that day, then it's poas mayhem!
> 
> Arghh! Rant over

rant away girl, that's what we're here for :)


----------



## Angel wings13

Just found out my mngr, who also had mc issues/fertility issues, just got her bfp , she's 6 wks! I'm hoping this is baby season! Every year, it seems like a bunch of people get pregnant together that I know. This is the first year that I've been ttc.... 
:dust:


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> Just found out my mngr, who also had mc issues/fertility issues, just got her bfp , she's 6 wks! I'm hoping this is baby season! Every year, it seems like a bunch of people get pregnant together that I know. This is the first year that I've been ttc....
> :dust:

Yeah I noticed that too. A friend of mine mentioned that awhile ago because there's 6 women pregnant where she works.


----------



## AnakeRose

My kitty is being all cuddly and affectionate today. I'm at the computer and she's curled up on the desk beside the screen. Getting a lot of head bumps lately. It's weird, she won't bite or scratch at my hand anymore. She goes to do it and then pulls back. It's like she knows not to hurt me :)


----------



## Nazz4

My sister and I noticed a bunch of people got pregnant last winter and had their babies this fall. She was like, "I guess people just get bored in the winter because they're inside all the time and have nothing better to do" lol.


----------



## confetti83

Lol usually 9 months after Christmas there is a baby boom.

Temp up today I so fingers crossed.


----------



## AnakeRose

confetti83 said:


> Lol usually 9 months after Christmas there is a baby boom.
> 
> Temp up today I so fingers crossed.

Yep, September has a higher than average birth rate, at least in Canada. Mine was before Christmas, but still September :)

I got creative tonight and pulled out the yarn that I've been saving and started knitting a blanket. I love to knit, but I'm only good at blankets and scarves. This kid is going to have lots of blankets lol.


----------



## Nazz4

I knitted OH's sister 2 baby hats that I gave her at her baby shower... she never used them -_- talk about rude... I would at least use them when the person who made them was around haha.


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> I knitted OH's sister 2 baby hats that I gave her at her baby shower... she never used them -_- talk about rude... I would at least use them when the person who made them was around haha.

Yeah that is kinda rude :winkwink:

Hopefully no one gives me knitted blankets. If they know me at all they know I love to make them! Knitted clothing on the other hand...:)

Well it's 11pm...g'night ladies!


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz your chart looks nice! :D

As for the US, August has the most babies, lol, so not too far off!

But we also have plenty of well populated states that barely get winter! I wonder if it's somehow linked to the rotation if the earth or something,lmao! 

I know I'm still waiting for what seems to be every star in the universe to align in order to conceive! :rofl:


----------



## confetti83

So yesterday I thought my opk was negative but I tested in the evening and it was positive even this morn and this afternoon. My trmp has been goinh up and down like a yoyo weird cycle.


----------



## Angel wings13

I can't trust my temp today. Figures. 6dpo.


----------



## Angel wings13

:sex: tonight just in case I guess....


----------



## confetti83

Maybe implantation dip Angel?


----------



## AnakeRose

confetti83 said:


> Maybe implantation dip Angel?

Yeah that was my thought too. I had a temp drop at 5dpo so it's possible! FX for you Angel!


----------



## confetti83

Cramping really bad feels like when af on the way.


----------



## Nazz4

Thanks angel, it's a little zigzaggy now, but waayayyyayayyyy better than last cycles chart! OMG so different. Hoping it goes up and up.

I can't get OH to do "it" lately... practically since I O'd... Which thankfully, we did it then, but holy cow I have the sex drive of a teenage boy pretty much and he doesn't.:brat:


----------



## AnakeRose

confetti83 said:


> Cramping really bad feels like when af on the way.

I hate to always say "that happened to me", but really this did happen to me. On Dec 19 and 20th I would have bet you money my period was coming. We were out of town and I even went and bought pads and never got to use them.


----------



## confetti83

AnakeRose said:


> confetti83 said:
> 
> 
> Cramping really bad feels like when af on the way.
> 
> I hate to always say "that happened to me", but really this did happen to me. On Dec 19 and 20th I would have bet you money my period was coming. We were out of town and I even went and bought pads and never got to use them.Click to expand...

I really appreciate you sticking round this thread although you got your bfp xxx

I just realised that this month wes the month that we bd most during the fertile period yay!


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> confetti83 said:
> 
> 
> Maybe implantation dip Angel?
> 
> Yeah that was my thought too. I had a temp drop at 5dpo so it's possible! FX for you Angel!Click to expand...

That's what I'm hoping.... But with my body who knows? For all I know I o'd today or something! (though I doubt that) I went to stock up on dollar tests and they had ovulation tests too. I bought 2 opks just to see, cuz the target opks I'm almost always positive.

So, friday night, I did the dollar store opk and holy crap was that line dark! So we dtd that night (technically 2am sat morning). I took my 2nd dollar opk today and was actually negative for a change! I really hope I didn't start my 2ww over .... :growlmad:

But since I'm in the process of being tested for pcos who knows? I definitely o'd though, and no matter when it was I should be covered. Dtd 6 times in 10 days.
"hello sperm, meet egg! Now kiss and get used to each other!"


----------



## AnakeRose

confetti83 said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> confetti83 said:
> 
> 
> Cramping really bad feels like when af on the way.
> 
> I hate to always say "that happened to me", but really this did happen to me. On Dec 19 and 20th I would have bet you money my period was coming. We were out of town and I even went and bought pads and never got to use them.Click to expand...
> 
> I really appreciate you sticking round this thread although you got your bfp xxx
> 
> I just realised that this month wes the month that we bd most during the fertile period yay!Click to expand...

Of course I'll stick around! You ladies are awesome! :D


----------



## Angel wings13

Rose, just saw that you had a dream it was a girl! With my first I just had this feeling it would be a boy, and it was confirmed at 16 wk us. My 2nd I didn't get any certain "feeling", but I had a very vivid dream about a newborn boy, then 2 wks later it was confirmed on u/s. With my lost pregnancy, its weird - I saw my fiance picking the baby up and putting it over his.shoulder. I saw the baby's face clearly in that dream. The image is seared in my brain. But I don't know what the gender was ...the baby had a white onesie with animal prints - like noah's ark animals - so unisex. Somehow I just KNOW that the "dream baby" was real - I know that's what my baby will look like. Now I just need my eggs to cooperate. It's like I pre-ordered a customized wedding gown, know what it will look like, but can't set a wedding date cuz they won't deliver the dress even though I know the dang dress is ready! And now the tears...
Arg! This started friday night, the weeping. Just like last month. That was also the day I got my first issue (just now!) Of american baby magazine that I ordered in August. I forgot I even ordered it. Hard to believe the mc was 4 months ago. I should be 6 1/2 months now. :(


----------



## Nazz4

I'm sorry angelwings... this post almost made me cry. I know how mc is, I should have a baby already by now bc mine was last january. Don't give up.


----------



## confetti83

:hugs: Angel.


----------



## confetti83

Opk still positive!!!!

Since last night I have been having pains on my lower right back side just near the hip area like constant coming and going.

I also played a bit with ff temps snd if tomm my temp is still up yhan I am 2dpo today. But the opk is strange will try to bd today just in case.


----------



## AnakeRose

confetti83 said:


> :hugs: Angel.

I'll second that!! :hugs:


----------



## Angel wings13

Thanks guys! Really, I love all the support here!

Nazz! I just realized ff gave us crosshairs on the same date!


----------



## Angel wings13

Temp shot back up, thank god! I literally couldn't sleep til late last night cuz I was anxious about this morning's temp lol!


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> Temp shot back up, thank god! I literally couldn't sleep til late last night cuz I was anxious about this morning's temp lol!

Your chart is looking good! :thumbup: FX for you!

UGH It's freeking snowing AGAIN. We had over 10cm last night and another 10-15cm expected for today.


----------



## confetti83

I have never seen snow. Here when there is a storm everyone panics lol


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> I have never seen snow. Here when there is a storm everyone panics lol

I haven't seen snow in 18 years - I went to North Carolina when I was 15, Denver when I was.4....

Its flurried here in cen Fl a few times, but only like 4 times and I always missed it. But we only get cold weather in snaps, so when it flurries the snow melts the instant it his the ground.

My bb's are tingly. Never felt that before. Also a little tender to the touch, only on the sides. Yes I.still grab them to check,lol. But not hard - just a light squeeze or push.

Also, unlike last month when my cat was being weird, this time, my unfixed male kitten is. He's literally coming to sit with me everytime I'm on the couch, and he's laying with his head near my belly. He's a bengal mix and VERY energetic. He's cuddly but never sits still unless he is crashed out. He keeps lying by me, still, purring. He gets down to eat them comes right back. Hmm...


----------



## WannaBeAMum89

hey ladies, been missing this cycle as me and OH made a last min decision to have a ttc break for the holidays and just relax and enjoy the holidays without thinking about making babies lol! it has actually done the trick tho as im usually all up tight and stressed at this point in my cycle but right now im nice and relaxed ready to start again when AF shows up, so happy to see we got a couple of BFP's while i was away! actually made my day! congrats ladies :thumbup: xx


----------



## AnakeRose

confetti83 said:


> I have never seen snow. Here when there is a storm everyone panics lol

We can get snow pretty well from October to May. Last year it rained all summer


----------



## FTMommy01

FX Angel!!


Today is 3 DPO for me. I know its too early to tell but i have had REALLy mild cramping and back aches on and off all day (could just be my brain, wishing :wacko: ) lol I have 10 IC preggo tests for this month so I think I will start testing on Sunday and go throughout all of next week. I feel really good about this month because I knew exactly when I Oed but I guess that doesnt say too much, it all depends on if the :spermy: meets the egg! (wheres the egg icon!!) Welcome back Wannabe, glad you had a relaxing few weeks!

Confetti when will you start testing?!


----------



## AnakeRose

DH and I have decided to start telling the extended family on Feb 1. I'll be just over 9 weeks. My Ringette team is next on the 6th (only because that's the night we get ice time), and then Facebook on the 7th. I can't wait!! 3 weeks 4 days till I can spill the beans!


----------



## Angel wings13

I went grocery shopping today so I picked up a 2 pack of frer tests. I have coupons from the other ones I bought before lol. Tomorrow is 8dpo, but I really want to wait til 10dpo, doubt I'll be able to. Maybe I'll hold myself over with the opks I have left so I can pee and test. That may help :rofl:


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz, since we're the same dpo, when are you testing?


----------



## Nazz4

Well FF is telling me af is due on the 9th, Wednesday, but I don't think I could get a good test that soon right? I only have one frer and don't feel like having to buy more especially for bfn haha. So I must use it wisely... It's confusing because my cycle is normally 26-28 days, but the last one was 32 and now FF is saying this one will be 26. That birth control messes everything up, but I'm thinking I might just wait until like 14 dpo if no af which is the 14th, Monday.


----------



## Angel wings13

That's crazy it's telling you that, it should have only counted your luteal phase and added that to your o date. I am going to try not to test tomorrow. It will be hard knowing that som e women get their bfp at 8dpo...


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> DH and I have decided to start telling the extended family on Feb 1. I'll be just over 9 weeks. My Ringette team is next on the 6th (only because that's the night we get ice time), and then Facebook on the 7th. I can't wait!! 3 weeks 4 days till I can spill the beans!

That's my sons bday!


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> That's crazy it's telling you that, it should have only counted your luteal phase and added that to your o date. I am going to try not to test tomorrow. It will be hard knowing that som e women get their bfp at 8dpo...

Remember when I said I thought there was a faint line and I thought I was seeing things? That was 8dpo. I got a better line a 9dpo though.


----------



## Angel wings13

I just thought of something. Yesterday at work I had to fill in for the bartender-she didn't show up- I haven't been a bartender in like 2 years. I wonder if that's why the outer side of my boobs hurt? Maybe I used a muscle that hasn't been used in awhile...now I'm kinda bummed


----------



## confetti83

Nazz and Angel your charts look great!

Ft mommy I will strat testing on Monday I will be 10dpo if ff gives me cross hairs on the 4th. Usually by 10 dpo I start spotting so fingers crossed.

Welcome back Wannabe.

Anake after you tell the family and friends they will magically change lol if they see you standing suddenly a chair is offered and you will be constantly offered food and lots of xtra care. lol


----------



## Angel wings13

I agree, I think nazz has a great chart! She's starting a 3rd temp shift which is a good sign! I'm hoping I get higher temps too. I caved and got the VIP to ff. I wanted to chart compare. There are a lot of funky charts that don't fit the "norm"...makes you not worry about your chart too much,lol. Ugh I feel bloated. Today for the first time in my life have a dull ache in my back where my kidneys are. Weird! I think it's weird that my bb's are sore(now even without touch) but not swollen. Usually I get both together or neither...


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> I agree, I think nazz has a great chart! She's starting a 3rd temp shift which is a good sign! I'm hoping I get higher temps too. I caved and got the VIP to ff. I wanted to chart compare. There are a lot of funky charts that don't fit the "norm"...makes you not worry about your chart too much,lol. Ugh I feel bloated. Today for the first time in my life have a dull ache in my back where my kidneys are. Weird! I think it's weird that my bb's are sore(now even without touch) but not swollen. Usually I get both together or neither...

Yes that 3rd temp shift looks promising! 

Hell look at my chart! It looks like an EKG. I had the pretty chart the cycle before and this one was wacko.


----------



## Angel wings13

Just found some GREAT info on supplements that help increase progesterone! I cross checked with my prenatals and they don't have nearly enough vit C , E, or beta carotene check it out:

https://sites.google.com/site/misca...sterone-research/how-to-increase-progesterone


----------



## Angel wings13

Also mentions sellenium, which I have done from back when I took synthroid after my thyroidectomy cuz it helps convert t4 into t3. Once I switched to armour thyroid I stopped the selenium.


----------



## Nazz4

Thanks ladies, although I should say I had a glass of drank last night so that might be why my temp was higher this morning. I hope not though. Honestly I think if this month is BFN we are going to stop TTC... A lot of things happened today and I realized he just is not ready yet like he said he was. :cry:


----------



## Angel wings13

I'm going to start these supplements ASAP! Since my hormones are out of whack, any boost will help and progesterone is SO important in the first 10 wks or so until the placenta is formed and then products it on it's own. I just hope the results are immediate, as I really think my eggy is fertilized, but not so sure on the implantation. I read that with correct intercourse timing, like 80% of eggs are fertilized...it's just that a lot never implant.


----------



## confetti83

So sorry Nazz but if you are preggy this month I think reality will make him get ready to be a dad.


----------



## confetti83

Temp went uo yay! So I am counting myself as 3dpo. 

I really should stop doing opks cause they are still positive. I have just marked the first one on ff but they are still going strong. I had a lot of ov signs like pain cramps tender breasts and ewcm, now I dried up so could it be I did not ov? If I didnt temp shouldn't go up!


----------



## Angel wings13

Sorry to hear you are having a rough time nazz :hugs:

@confetti, yea! Welcome to the eternal wait! Lol
My first 16 days went by much quicker than these last 8 days! I really want to test! But only if it's a :bfp: :D

I always say I'll wait and not get my hopes up, but I do anyways. Symptom spot like a total lunatic. Since a lot of really early pg symptoms are like pms- and caused by progesterone like Pms , I'm thinking maybe I've always been like this post Oing but didn't realize since this is my first ttc baby. My wonderful boys were not planned, so I'm sure there were a bunch of symptoms I didn't even pay attention to.

Ah what the hell. I think I will test tomorrow when I get up:haha: I'm kidding myself by saying I'll wait. 
Now I just need to go to bed so I can wake up, temp, and poas :)

Still no wugz... :/


----------



## confetti83

Did you ever do some exercise and the day after you have that muscle pain you get after. I have that in my abdominal area especially when I breath in and I havent done any exercise. Also I am very :sleep: today and have a runny nose all day. Hope it is not the flu coming.

:flasher::flasher::flasher: lol I really like this smilie


----------



## Angel wings13

:brat: I caved and got a stupid :bfn: !

I should have known! I DO know, but I don't listen! POAS has it's claws in me! :brat:

IF that temp drop was an implantation dip, then I most likely won't get a pos til 10 dpo... I read that after implantation ( which can take a day or sometimes even 2) your blood is positive 2 days later, and urine positive (usually) 2 days after that....

Dang! One frer now. My luteal phase last month was 15 days, so going by that I shouldn't start testing til 10dpo even with frer! Oh well tomorrow I go to my reg doc for bloodwork(tempted to ask her to run a beta :haha:)
And for results of my mri's and xray's...


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> :brat: I caved and got a stupid :bfn: !
> 
> I should have known! I DO know, but I don't listen! POAS has it's claws in me! :brat:
> 
> IF that temp drop was an implantation dip, then I most likely won't get a pos til 10 dpo... I read that after implantation ( which can take a day or sometimes even 2) your blood is positive 2 days later, and urine positive (usually) 2 days after that....
> 
> Dang! One frer now. My luteal phase last month was 15 days, so going by that I shouldn't start testing til 10dpo even with frer! Oh well tomorrow I go to my reg doc for bloodwork(tempted to ask her to run a beta :haha:)
> And for results of my mri's and xray's...

Don't beat yourself up too much, you're only 8dpo :) :hugs:


Woke up last night with the worst nausea I've felt so far. Good thing I have a container of soda crackers and a water bottle on my head board. 6 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## Tigger1723

Hi Ladies, 

Sorry I've had a crazy week! I am super excited for my my first FIRST APT tomorrow! Where I get my blood test, scan and due date! It is driving DH and I crazy not to know how far along we are a due date and just to get the for sure PREGNANT....even tho we've taken a test every 5 days to make sure. He is such a worry wart, but cute! Everyone's charts are looking promising!

Angel Wings hang in there. When are you planning on testing again?
Did you use OPKS? What about the digital OPKS?


----------



## Angel wings13

Just now started cramping. Now I'm wondering if I DID o on cd 13....

:witch: stay away! Don't plan on seeing her til around halloween, where she belongs.


----------



## Angel wings13

Hey tigger! Gl tomorrow! Keep us updated! I'm NOT testing tomorrow, but maybe Thursday, at 10dpo. Fx


----------



## Angel wings13

no I didn't use the digital opk's. I will next month though. Also going to temp vaginally. And add supplements to my prenatals like vit c and selenium


----------



## FTMommy01

Sorry Nazz :hugs: Hopefully things will get better with time!

Angel, dont count yourself out just yet! just repeat our motto or "slogan" every night before bed :thumbup:

Confetti I will be testing monday too, hopefully next week at some point we get out BFp's!


----------



## Nazz4

confetti83 said:


> So sorry Nazz but if you are preggy this month I think reality will make him get ready to be a dad.

I'm 90% sure that this is true. Part of me wants to keep TTC because he wants a baby even more than I do... but there is still that 10% of me saying he needs another year or 2 to grow up more. I don't want to go off my 90% self and then the 10% be right and have a kid with a dead beat dad or something. We are still young so waiting is not bad, but I always wanted to be a young mom. I'm confused and frustrated, but I know whatever happens in the end will be the right thing. We might just start NTNP so we can meet in the middle. I really hope I am pregnant this month though either way. Not really having any symptoms this month except the hunger and random twinges. I guess that is good though because last month I had every damn symptom and BFN. I can't wait to test, but I'm still going to try and wait until the 14th. My birthday is on the 20th too so it would be the best birthday present I ever got! FF says AF due tomorrow, but I think it is wrong because I feel nothing. I guess my luteal phase is lengthening since coming off the pill.


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> confetti83 said:
> 
> 
> So sorry Nazz but if you are preggy this month I think reality will make him get ready to be a dad.
> 
> I'm 90% sure that this is true. Part of me wants to keep TTC because he wants a baby even more than I do... but there is still that 10% of me saying he needs another year or 2 to grow up more. I don't want to go off my 90% self and then the 10% be right and have a kid with a dead beat dad or something. We are still young so waiting is not bad, but I always wanted to be a young mom. I'm confused and frustrated, but I know whatever happens in the end will be the right thing. We might just start NTNP so we can meet in the middle. I really hope I am pregnant this month though either way. Not really having any symptoms this month except the hunger and random twinges. I guess that is good though because last month I had every damn symptom and BFN. I can't wait to test, but I'm still going to try and wait until the 14th. My birthday is on the 20th too so it would be the best birthday present I ever got! FF says AF due tomorrow, but I think it is wrong because I feel nothing. I guess my luteal phase is lengthening since coming off the pill.Click to expand...

So sorry to hear that Nazz, that has to be tough. 

-------

I booked my first appointment today for this Thursday.


----------



## Angel wings13

Can anyone explain the "metallic taste"?
Like a penny? Or like metal metal?

Ugh cramping is seriously escalating.


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> Can anyone explain the "metallic taste"?
> Like a penny? Or like metal metal?
> 
> Ugh cramping is seriously escalating.

I don't always notice it, but yeah like sucking on a penny or a spoon. I had really bad cramping and I would have bet money my period was going to start. As long as the witch doesn't arrive you're golden!

And the snow is coming down AGAIN....another 20cm expected tonight :( ugh! I hate snow!


----------



## AnakeRose

This is the view from my balcony right now....Did I mention that I HATE SNOW?!

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/PANO_20130108_153536_zps4a7d0f49.jpg


----------



## Nazz4

Whenever I had the metallic taste in my mouth last month it was more like iron, like the taste of blood almost.


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> Whenever I had the metallic taste in my mouth last month it was more like iron, like the taste of blood almost.

Well 2 days ago I had a coppery/almost like blood taste, but what I kept thinking was it seemed like I was sucking on a penny. It went away and I've never had that symptom before. Then today, I was drinking my morning Mountain Dew(not a coffee drinker, mt dew is my coffee and you don't want to be in my zipcode until I've had my dew lol) and I could taste metal, like the metal of the aluminum can...
My boobs are still tender, only on the outer side. I really don't see any swelling, but when I got dressed my bra was snug and looked like I had a push up bra on, kinda. Yet those cramps were so bad around 3ish I could hardly stand up straight. They finally went away, now I just have the full uterus feeling. I had to work with the girl who is pregnant (found out the same time I did back in august), and my manager who is freshly pregnant - I get envious....she was covering her nose at the smell of coffee...couldn't help but think I wish that was me! Oh and this guy I work with, his wife just had a baby saturday - I saw the pictures today. So cute! I am SO ready for my own baby! My 6 yr old is still on his kick of wanting to be a big brother , lol, it's so cute, but also add s to the pressure.


----------



## Angel wings13

So... Since I got my bfn today, I figured it was ok to have a glass of wine. I hope you guys don't think thats awful - I like a glass of wine in the evening, and figured it can't really hurt, and from what I've read, a glass of wine, before you know you're preggo isn't going to do anything...
Well first sip it tasted funny. Kinda watery and stale somehow. It was a pinot noir, which it was one of my fav's, but last few times I had any wine it was merlot and pinot is a lighter bodied wine....

Anyway, after 3 more sips, I got nauseous as hell. I laid down for the last hour and just now got up cuz I'm hungry.

Now, I don't want to jump and think this is a "sign", as I also added extra vitamins today, including vit c which I read can be hard on the stomach . However, I have never had any med or supplement make me nauseous. Even the metformin I take makes lots of women sick but hasn't done a thing to me.

I'm so confused and scared to hope! My target opks have been positive 15 out of the 18 I took. 1( first one) was neg, and 2 were iffy. So I bought the dollar store brand one again today and it was negative like it should be. There was still a decent pink line, but definitely not dark as control.

So no more target opk's for me! Definitely digitals next month!
Psst... I also couldn't help myself and took a dollar store test (hcg) and, as usual , :haha: swear there's a little line there, but only at certain angles... So I know I'm imagining it. plus I took it tonight, not even with fmu. Saving mY frer though. Now I have my 3 dollar store tests, so I will wait til friday (11dpo) to use the frer I think. Hopefully I'll wait til sat :winkwink:

NOW I'm worried that my 6dpo "dip" was my o date. But I've had definite post -o symptoms since before that, so I don't really think so. Since my egg seems to have trouble getting out of the gate ... I used my bs target opk's MOST positive (line was almost black) and sure enough had a temp dip than rise on the next day. Do I think my ff.chart is correct. Since women have 2 surges I think the dollar store one 5 days ago picked either that up OR was just positive from the excess LH I produce to get that egg poppin' lol.


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> So... Since I got my bfn today, I figured it was ok to have a glass of wine. I hope you guys don't think thats awful - I like a glass of wine in the evening, and figured it can't really hurt, and from what I've read, a glass of wine, before you know you're preggo isn't going to do anything...
> Well first sip it tasted funny. Kinda watery and stale somehow. It was a pinot noir, which it was one of my fav's, but last few times I had any wine it was merlot and pinot is a lighter bodied wine....
> 
> Anyway, after 3 more sips, I got nauseous as hell. I laid down for the last hour and just now got up cuz I'm hungry.
> 
> Now, I don't want to jump and think this is a "sign", as I also added extra vitamins today, including vit c which I read can be hard on the stomach . However, I have never had any med or supplement make me nauseous. Even the metformin I take makes lots of women sick but hasn't done a thing to me.
> 
> I'm so confused and scared to hope! My target opks have been positive 15 out of the 18 I took. 1( first one) was neg, and 2 were iffy. So I bought the dollar store brand one again today and it was negative like it should be. There was still a decent pink line, but definitely not dark as control.
> 
> So no more target opk's for me! Definitely digitals next month!
> Psst... I also couldn't help myself and took a dollar store test (hcg) and, as usual , :haha: swear there's a little line there, but only at certain angles... So I know I'm imagining it. plus I took it tonight, not even with fmu. Saving mY frer though. Now I have my 3 dollar store tests, so I will wait til friday (11dpo) to use the frer I think. Hopefully I'll wait til sat :winkwink:
> 
> NOW I'm worried that my 6dpo "dip" was my o date. But I've had definite post -o symptoms since before that, so I don't really think so. Since my egg seems to have trouble getting out of the gate ... I used my bs target opk's MOST positive (line was almost black) and sure enough had a temp dip than rise on the next day. Do I think my ff.chart is correct. Since women have 2 surges I think the dollar store one 5 days ago picked either that up OR was just positive from the excess LH I produce to get that egg poppin' lol.

You know what's funny? The wine thing was my first indicator. I love wine too and I just couldn't drink it. Felt sick to my stomach too.


----------



## Nazz4

Last month I had that taste randomly just for a few seconds. Then like a week or so later, as very strange as this sounds, I was going down on OH and I tasted it again... I couldn't even do it for more than a minute. I obviously wasn't pregnant though so idk what was up.

My bbs are very sore and my hoo-ha is really tight too, but I guess those are normal pre af symptoms.

So OH really wants to keep TTC, I just don't really know what to do.


----------



## confetti83

Angel and Nazz I hope we see ur bfp soon. I am only 4dpo and evertyhing is a symptom lol but in my mind I say ' hey you you are not preg until you get a bfp so stop obsessing' I have to do do so or else I get insane.


----------



## AnakeRose

confetti83 said:


> Angel and Nazz I hope we see ur bfp soon. I am only 4dpo and evertyhing is a symptom lol but in my mind I say ' hey you you are not preg until you get a bfp so stop obsessing' I have to do do so or else I get insane.

True enough on that. Your chart looks good though!

BRRR...I"M FREEZING TONIGHT...STILL snowing UGH!


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> So... Since I got my bfn today, I figured it was ok to have a glass of wine. I hope you guys don't think thats awful - I like a glass of wine in the evening, and figured it can't really hurt, and from what I've read, a glass of wine, before you know you're preggo isn't going to do anything...
> Well first sip it tasted funny. Kinda watery and stale somehow. It was a pinot noir, which it was one of my fav's, but last few times I had any wine it was merlot and pinot is a lighter bodied wine....
> 
> Anyway, after 3 more sips, I got nauseous as hell. I laid down for the last hour and just now got up cuz I'm hungry.
> 
> Now, I don't want to jump and think this is a "sign", as I also added extra vitamins today, including vit c which I read can be hard on the stomach . However, I have never had any med or supplement make me nauseous. Even the metformin I take makes lots of women sick but hasn't done a thing to me.
> 
> I'm so confused and scared to hope! My target opks have been positive 15 out of the 18 I took. 1( first one) was neg, and 2 were iffy. So I bought the dollar store brand one again today and it was negative like it should be. There was still a decent pink line, but definitely not dark as control.
> 
> So no more target opk's for me! Definitely digitals next month!
> Psst... I also couldn't help myself and took a dollar store test (hcg) and, as usual , :haha: swear there's a little line there, but only at certain angles... So I know I'm imagining it. plus I took it tonight, not even with fmu. Saving mY frer though. Now I have my 3 dollar store tests, so I will wait til friday (11dpo) to use the frer I think. Hopefully I'll wait til sat :winkwink:
> 
> NOW I'm worried that my 6dpo "dip" was my o date. But I've had definite post -o symptoms since before that, so I don't really think so. Since my egg seems to have trouble getting out of the gate ... I used my bs target opk's MOST positive (line was almost black) and sure enough had a temp dip than rise on the next day. Do I think my ff.chart is correct. Since women have 2 surges I think the dollar store one 5 days ago picked either that up OR was just positive from the excess LH I produce to get that egg poppin' lol.
> 
> You know what's funny? The wine thing was my first indicator. I love wine too and I just couldn't drink it. Felt sick to my stomach too.Click to expand...

Do you remember what dpo you were? Or how long after til your bfp? I took my dollar store test today and bfn. I was hopeful since I was nauseous last night.... :(


----------



## FTMommy01

Angel yours symptoms are looking promising!! 

Confetti Im in the same boat, every little thing that happens I think oh what could that be? The TWW stinks!!! :hissy:

Nazz, how old is OH? MY OH is 28 and even after our first child he still wasnt completley "grown up" ...do they ever truly GROW UP? LOL but he had a lot of changing to do and thankfully he got his act together, he was always an amazing father but we got pregnant threee months after we started dating so it took awhile for us to get to know eachother and really mesh and learn about eachother. Luckily we are now married and happier than ever but hes a man, so of course he still knows how to push my buttons! :pop: I hope everything works out for you guys and you get your BFP soon! :hugs:


----------



## Nazz4

We are both 22, almost 23. Really young I know which is why I really wouldn't mind waiting too much, but he does mind waiting. He just does some things that I'm like why would he do this if he wants a baby? Makes no sense to me.


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> So... Since I got my bfn today, I figured it was ok to have a glass of wine. I hope you guys don't think thats awful - I like a glass of wine in the evening, and figured it can't really hurt, and from what I've read, a glass of wine, before you know you're preggo isn't going to do anything...
> Well first sip it tasted funny. Kinda watery and stale somehow. It was a pinot noir, which it was one of my fav's, but last few times I had any wine it was merlot and pinot is a lighter bodied wine....
> 
> Anyway, after 3 more sips, I got nauseous as hell. I laid down for the last hour and just now got up cuz I'm hungry.
> 
> Now, I don't want to jump and think this is a "sign", as I also added extra vitamins today, including vit c which I read can be hard on the stomach . However, I have never had any med or supplement make me nauseous. Even the metformin I take makes lots of women sick but hasn't done a thing to me.
> 
> I'm so confused and scared to hope! My target opks have been positive 15 out of the 18 I took. 1( first one) was neg, and 2 were iffy. So I bought the dollar store brand one again today and it was negative like it should be. There was still a decent pink line, but definitely not dark as control.
> 
> So no more target opk's for me! Definitely digitals next month!
> Psst... I also couldn't help myself and took a dollar store test (hcg) and, as usual , :haha: swear there's a little line there, but only at certain angles... So I know I'm imagining it. plus I took it tonight, not even with fmu. Saving mY frer though. Now I have my 3 dollar store tests, so I will wait til friday (11dpo) to use the frer I think. Hopefully I'll wait til sat :winkwink:
> 
> NOW I'm worried that my 6dpo "dip" was my o date. But I've had definite post -o symptoms since before that, so I don't really think so. Since my egg seems to have trouble getting out of the gate ... I used my bs target opk's MOST positive (line was almost black) and sure enough had a temp dip than rise on the next day. Do I think my ff.chart is correct. Since women have 2 surges I think the dollar store one 5 days ago picked either that up OR was just positive from the excess LH I produce to get that egg poppin' lol.
> 
> You know what's funny? The wine thing was my first indicator. I love wine too and I just couldn't drink it. Felt sick to my stomach too.Click to expand...
> 
> Do you remember what dpo you were? Or how long after til your bfp? I took my dollar store test today and bfn. I was hopeful since I was nauseous last night.... :(Click to expand...

It was on Christmas Day and I got my BFP on the 28th soooo that would have put me at 8dpo. I had trouble with the internet cheapies. I never got a very dark line until I went to my doctor.


----------



## AnakeRose

FTMommy01 said:


> Angel yours symptoms are looking promising!!
> 
> Confetti Im in the same boat, every little thing that happens I think oh what could that be? The TWW stinks!!! :hissy:
> 
> Nazz, how old is OH? MY OH is 28 and even after our first child he still wasnt completley "grown up" ...do they ever truly GROW UP? LOL but he had a lot of changing to do and thankfully he got his act together, he was always an amazing father but we got pregnant threee months after we started dating so it took awhile for us to get to know eachother and really mesh and learn about eachother. Luckily we are now married and happier than ever but hes a man, so of course he still knows how to push my buttons! :pop: I hope everything works out for you guys and you get your BFP soon! :hugs:

My DH is 33 and it took the death of his grandma for him to realize that he's not getting any younger. His tag line was always "we'll get there"....


----------



## Angel wings13

Weird, so it happened at the same dpo.


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> Weird, so it happened at the same dpo.

FX that's a good sign!!!


----------



## Nazz4

I guess I should also mention the reason OH wants to TTC now is because testicular fibrosis runs in his family. His dad had 3 kids despite it, and his doctor was shocked he had any kids let alone 3. He had his kids young too. OHs uncle waited until his 30's to have kids and had to do IVF. I had a MC about a year ago so we know it is possible, but obviously it is very hard since it hasn't happened since then when we were NTNP for a long time.


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> I guess I should also mention the reason OH wants to TTC now is because testicular fibrosis runs in his family. His dad had 3 kids despite it, and his doctor was shocked he had any kids let alone 3. He had his kids young too. OHs uncle waited until his 30's to have kids and had to do IVF. I had a MC about a year ago so we know it is possible, but obviously it is very hard since it hasn't happened since then when we were NTNP for a long time.

You never know. I had cancer in my left ovary and fallopian tube when I was 18- my right ovary was biopsied and had pre cancer cells. Due to my age they only removed the left. Said 50/50 I could have kids. I had my 2 boys (both oopsies but I know -especially now- how blessed I am to have had them.
Just sucks they were with my ex husband. My fiance and I wanted to get married last year, but my dead beat ex is impossible to find or get to cooperate. In may it will be 7 years since we split, and I think I can file divorce without him on grounds of abandonment. Idk, we're working on it.

He owes me several thousands of dollars in child support, but my fiance wants to adopt my boys, my 6 yr old calls him daddy anyhow, and my 11 yr old gets him stuff for fathers day and both of then refer to their bio dad by his first name.

We just want a baby that is born from our union.


----------



## Angel wings13

My temp is going down a bit, and I still have cramps pretty bad. I still can't find any pre-seed anywhere.


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> My temp is going down a bit, and I still have cramps pretty bad. I still can't find any pre-seed anywhere.

Hopefully it goes back up tomorrow! This is when I got my BFP so I'll keep my FX for you :hugs:


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> My temp is going down a bit, and I still have cramps pretty bad. I still can't find any pre-seed anywhere.
> 
> Hopefully it goes back up tomorrow! This is when I got my BFP so I'll keep my FX for you :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks. :hugs: you guys are awesome. It's nice to vent and/or rant ya know? 

Well, I have 2 dollar store tests, I really really really want to try to skip 2 days of testing. I know, I know :haha: but if I van hold out to saturday, that will be 12 dpo. 

If I cave like usual, then by saturday I will have my frer...

I'm starting to get superstitious again. Like testing everyday is like how a watched pot never boils type thing... The 2ww is just freaking awful!


----------



## Angel wings13

Ok, so REAL WEIRD SYMPTOM. Maybe. I'm at work, and my left boob started hurting SO bad. From behind the nip all the way to my rib cage. Like the size of an apple core. I could barely breathe it hurt so bad. Same pain on the right, but not severe. No lie, the was nuts


----------



## Nazz4

That is weird angel. My nips hurt like hell to the touch. Guess af is coming.


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> Ok, so REAL WEIRD SYMPTOM. Maybe. I'm at work, and my left boob started hurting SO bad. From behind the nip all the way to my rib cage. Like the size of an apple core. I could barely breathe it hurt so bad. Same pain on the right, but not severe. No lie, the was nuts

I get searing pain like that when I'm skating. Not sure if it's due to cold or my bra. I'm liking your symptoms!!


Well, I had my first food aversion today :( cucumber and red pepper. All I wanted tonight was chicken fajita pizza and salad...weirdness.


----------



## Nazz4

OH said my nips look huge :thumbup: hopefully HE isn't symptom spotting now... :haha:


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> OH said my nips look huge :thumbup: hopefully HE isn't symptom spotting now... :haha:

Fx! I still think your chart looks great!
I'm so bummed that my temp is going down. Although I had to get up really early for me - and woke up 3 times between 2 - 6 to pee ; I still managed to get almost 7 hrs of sleep so idk.... I didn't discard the temp, but I did mark it with a white dot. Sigh. I'm going to bed earlier than usual too - I have insomnia and I'm a natural night owl - but I've made it in to bed 3 nights in a row before 1 AM, which is great for me! 

Oh but these cramps! I just want af to get it over with, so I can start a new month! Got my supplements, gonna get the smiley opk's, and I WILL find that elusive preseed if I have to order it!


----------



## Nazz4

Don't buy any of that yet lol you seem like you might be pregnant (don't we all...) and you might need to save that money for doc appointments lol. Or more sticks to pee on when you don't believe the BFP.


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> Don't buy any of that yet lol you seem like you might be pregnant (don't we all...) and you might need to save that money for doc appointments lol. Or more sticks to pee on when you don't believe the BFP.

Ha! I wish! I'm already armed with the extra vitamins and minerals, and with these cramps plus my temp dropping, I am pretty sure I'm out! I did only buy the 1 month membership to ff though. Plus there's my track record of chemical pregnancies and miscarriage. I'm symptom spotting cuz I can't help it. I think it goes hand in hand with my big time stick-aholic disease. Tonight at work was baby night it seemed. Saw a ton of babies, most seemed to be around 2-6 months old. Too cute!

Remember how I was talking about when I cried when I saw my baby magazine finally came? Well I thought I had hidden those tears, but my sweet fiance I guess noticed...
Today we were talking about things we need/want when we move into our new place, and checking out some estate sales. That got me nostalgic, talking about some of the cute stuff the boys had when they were infants. Well, right then my fiance goes and pulls something down from the cabinet over the fridge. It was a baby store catalog, and he said it came for me in the mail a couple days ago, and that there was cute stuff in there but that he hid it because he didn't want me to cry when I saw it. How sweet! Of course it made me a little teary - from the gesture AND cuz of the catalogue.... :blush:.well and also cuz I'm getting weepy like last 
Month...


----------



## Angel wings13

I'm just tired., cranky, and over this wait. I need a fresh start.

Omg, I was going thru some charts on ff, and this one chick (she got pg) literally BD'd everyday from the last day of her cycle to her 4 days of pos hpt's. In fact, there were only like 6 days that they dtd once. Everything else was marked "xx"! Who jas that kind of energy? I'm tired thinking about it....


----------



## confetti83

Lol Angel my husband was like 'give me a break plssssss' after ov it was like he looked at me begging for mercy and some rest. He is working sone xtra shifts and had been knackered.

My temp is the same today 5dpo lots and lots of creamy cm and yesterday I had like pulling sensations just below my belly button. I am not positive we did it this month. 5 days more if no spotting than it is testing time!


----------



## AnakeRose

confetti83 said:


> Lol Angel my husband was like 'give me a break plssssss' after ov it was like he looked at me begging for mercy and some rest. He is working sone xtra shifts and had been knackered.
> 
> My temp is the same today 5dpo lots and lots of creamy cm and yesterday I had like pulling sensations just below my belly button. I am not positive we did it this month. 5 days more if no spotting than it is testing time!

FX for you!


----------



## confetti83

Forgot to say that this morn I did an opk and it was positive. Maybe I will try and get dh to bd just in case.


----------



## FTMommy01

the days are going by so slowly!! 6 DPO :wacko: 4 more days until testing day. With a lot of you getting more positive OPKs at different times of the month has me worried, after my positive I tested a couple more days after and all were negative, maybe I should test today and make sure they are still negative?!


----------



## Nazz4

When I woke up this morning I had cramps like AF was coming, but she isn't here yet. Then I went and smoked a cigarette (I know I'm bad, I'm just stressed out lately) and it made me dizzy and nauseous and I felt like I was about to throw up... ended up just burping.


----------



## AnakeRose

confetti83 said:


> Forgot to say that this morn I did an opk and it was positive. Maybe I will try and get dh to bd just in case.

You know what's funny? For the heck of it last night I POAS with one of my OPK's and holy crap did I get a DARK line and it started to show up in literally 3 seconds. The line was at least twice as dark as the control line lol. I never was able to get them to work during my cycle so that makes it even more strange.


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> Forgot to say that this morn I did an opk and it was positive. Maybe I will try and get dh to bd just in case.

Welcome to the "Forever positive opk club©" - a lil committee inside the nut hut.

I now hate the target brand opk and want my money back. Last and month and this month was all positive except for one!

I had a couple left, I checked today, still positive! I took a dollar store one, negative! Like it should be! I used solar store ones sporadically, and only got ONE positive. Around 5 dpo - I think I might change my opk info in ff. I wasn't going to, but it's looking like target is.crap!


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> confetti83 said:
> 
> 
> Forgot to say that this morn I did an opk and it was positive. Maybe I will try and get dh to bd just in case.
> 
> You know what's funny? For the heck of it last night I POAS with one of my OPK's and holy crap did I get a DARK line and it started to show up in literally 3 seconds. The line was at least twice as dark as the control line lol. I never was able to get them to work during my cycle so that makes it even more strange.Click to expand...

On poas.com it explains how you can be preggo with dark opk's, which is one reason I got so excited last month. But I was using that target brand and the nut hutter inme wants to stand in that aisle with a sandwich board on, yelling, boycotting that brand!


----------



## Angel wings13

Glad my temp went up! Maybe yesterday was a fluke due to getting up so early.


----------



## sg0720

i just wanted to stop by and say i love the name of this thread the Nut Hut lol 


good luck and lots of baby dust to everyone


----------



## Nazz4

I used the Target brand the one month I tried to use opks and I wasn't getting positives, but I think I did them too early and I O'd after I ran out lol.

Thanks stopper-by-er, good luck to u 2!


----------



## AnakeRose

sg0720 said:


> i just wanted to stop by and say i love the name of this thread the Nut Hut lol
> 
> 
> good luck and lots of baby dust to everyone

You're more than welcome to join us Nutters :D


----------



## Angel wings13

Rose, do you have an u/s scheduled yet? 

@ confetti- I like how your temp keeps rising!


----------



## FTMommy01

STILL at 6 dpo!! :haha: guess nothing much has changed since this morning!! The only symptoms Ive had are mild cramps and lower backache which we all know could be anything! Ive been a little stressed out lately, since I already O'ed I hope it doesnt affect my body too much...

A couple days ago, my DH left to drop some stuff off at our friends house (both our friends and ourselves are remodling our homes so we are sharing tools dumpsters trucks and about all the paint and materials in the world right now!) so while he left to do that I was upstairs giving our daughter a bath and then started to cook dinner. My DH was gone for an hour at the most and when he came home he noticed someone had came into our garage which is attached to our home and stole his air compressor and the beer out of our garage fridge! :growlmad: We just moved to the nicest neighborhood ever and we have a cop that lives right next door to us so I was SHOCKED this happened. He did leave the garage open when he left, so someone had just walked right in and helped themselves. I guess it just scares me that me and my daughter were just inside and anything could have happened. I almost felt violated and a ton of "whats ifs" have been running through my head the last couple of days. Im trying not to stress out about it, the cops said since they took beer instead of the thousands of dollars in tools my husband has it was probably just some punk teenagers but who knows. I just hope me worrying so much about this wont delay anything, the TWW is torture enough!!


Sorry for the novel I wrote LOL, just wanted to vent a little!!


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> Rose, do you have an u/s scheduled yet?
> 
> @ confetti- I like how your temp keeps rising!

Yep! Feb 8 (10 weeks) for dating and Apr 15 (20 weeks) for gender/dating :D :happydance:

All I want to do is sleep today though :(


----------



## Angel wings13

Omg ftmommy! Thats crazy!
Something similar happened to my uncle. He has a mini fridge in his garage and had some sort of expensive tool thingy, might have been a compressor, I'm not sure. But hid son was visiting from college and went out one night and didn't close the garage. Well they didn't even notice til the next day, but sure enough, his beer from the fridge was gone plus the compressor. Kids then too, cuz literally right next to the fridge he had just gotten a case of johnny walker blue scotch. The liter bottles. Each bottle is like 300$ and he had a case! They didn't touch it.

Glad you are all ok!


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> Rose, do you have an u/s scheduled yet?
> 
> @ confetti- I like how your temp keeps rising!
> 
> Yep! Feb 8 (10 weeks) for dating and Apr 15 (20 weeks) for gender/dating :D :happydance:
> 
> All I want to do is sleep today though :(Click to expand...

How exciting! I'm so happy for you! I really hope I'll be joining you soon. Those massive cramps I had the last 2 days are gone. My boobs are just slightly tender now, and slightly full. That's not usually an af sign for me, but sometimes it is. :/

I'm with you FT! 2ww is awful! It seems like eons ago that I was on my period, but it's only been like 3 wks!


----------



## confetti83

Ft mommy I am sry you had that ecperience. Hope you get a bfp to compensate ! 

Anake I remember my 1st ultrasound with my son I felt like I was holding my breath until we heard the heartbeat and than I totally relaxed. I was like sooo jittery that day lol like she said the ultrasound was 20 and I thought she said 120 and was going to pay her lol.


----------



## AnakeRose

confetti83 said:


> Ft mommy I am sry you had that ecperience. Hope you get a bfp to compensate !
> 
> Anake I remember my 1st ultrasound with my son I felt like I was holding my breath until we heard the heartbeat and than I totally relaxed. I was like sooo jittery that day lol like she said the ultrasound was 20 and I thought she said 120 and was going to pay her lol.

Oh you guys have to pay for ultrasounds? Ours is covered under our government medical plans. Only crappy thing is we have to wait a long time for stuff.


----------



## confetti83

Usually we open a file at 2 1/2 months preg and than they do everything but there are done that go immediately. I prefer to do the first us private.


----------



## confetti83

Btw opk this morn still positive I am worried now. Plus usually I am very regular with my num 2. Every 7 till 8 am but yest nada and today still nothing.


----------



## AnakeRose

confetti83 said:


> Btw opk this morn still positive I am worried now. Plus usually I am very regular with my num 2. Every 7 till 8 am but yest nada and today still nothing.

OOOH Constipation was my first symptom! :thumbup:


----------



## FTMommy01

Confetti, maybe POS OPK's mean you should try a HPT?? Your symptoms seem so promising!!


----------



## confetti83

I will try and not test until monday cause I dont want to see a bfn and ruin the weekend.


----------



## sg0720

AnakeRose said:


> sg0720 said:
> 
> 
> i just wanted to stop by and say i love the name of this thread the Nut Hut lol
> 
> 
> good luck and lots of baby dust to everyone
> 
> You're more than welcome to join us Nutters :DClick to expand...

Thank you. i am currently not ttc but i am more praying it just happens..but i think im just fooling myself since it hasnt happened in like the last 3years already....my period is 4 days late...when it has been early every month for the last 6months...and i tested yesterday and BFN...i am so heartbroken and tired of this....i just dont understand y i cant be like alot of other women and just get pregnant....


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> confetti83 said:
> 
> 
> Ft mommy I am sry you had that ecperience. Hope you get a bfp to compensate !
> 
> Anake I remember my 1st ultrasound with my son I felt like I was holding my breath until we heard the heartbeat and than I totally relaxed. I was like sooo jittery that day lol like she said the ultrasound was 20 and I thought she said 120 and was going to pay her lol.
> 
> Oh you guys have to pay for ultrasounds? Ours is covered under our government medical plans. Only crappy thing is we have to wait a long time for stuff.Click to expand...

Here it depends on your insurance. Florida is good about providing free prenatal care - thru medicaid- I don't qualify for it normally, they have an income cap - but I have insurance thru my work, but it only covers a little bit and medicaid covers the rest once I'm pregnant.

Some insurances completely cover pre-natal care, and some have a co-pay, usually $20 per visit.


----------



## Angel wings13

Ugh! I have zero self control! Seriously.just poas.- BOTH dollar store AND frer! 3 min later- no line on frer, possible line on cheapie, but probably just false hope. I swore I would buy less tests this time, but nope. That dip plus another opk is really nagging at me - like I might not be as many dpo as I thought. :brat: I hate this insanity!


----------



## AnakeRose

sg0720 said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sg0720 said:
> 
> 
> i just wanted to stop by and say i love the name of this thread the Nut Hut lol
> 
> 
> good luck and lots of baby dust to everyone
> 
> You're more than welcome to join us Nutters :DClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you. i am currently not ttc but i am more praying it just happens..but i think im just fooling myself since it hasnt happened in like the last 3years already....my period is 4 days late...when it has been early every month for the last 6months...and i tested yesterday and BFN...i am so heartbroken and tired of this....i just dont understand y i cant be like alot of other women and just get pregnant....Click to expand...

:hugs: well if you need to vent, that's what we're here for! The ladies here are awesome. Everyone is in different stages of TTC and pregnancy.


----------



## AnakeRose

confetti83 said:


> I will try and not test until monday cause I dont want to see a bfn and ruin the weekend.

I hear ya, but I'd be going mental waiting. Your chart looks really good by the way!


----------



## sg0720

congrats to everyone that is pregnant and good luck to all of us hoping and trying to get pregnant


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> Ugh! I have zero self control! Seriously.just poas.- BOTH dollar store AND frer! 3 min later- no line on frer, possible line on cheapie, but probably just false hope. I swore I would buy less tests this time, but nope. That dip plus another opk is really nagging at me - like I might not be as many dpo as I thought. :brat: I hate this insanity!

hmm....a possible line may still be a line! Try again tomorrow :)


----------



## confetti83

sg0720 said:


> congrats to everyone that is pregnant and good luck to all of us hoping and trying to get pregnant

Welcome


----------



## Nazz4

Well my temp dropped today, although OH had the ceiling fan on and stole all the blankey from me so that might be a factor, but I'm guessing I'm probably out.


----------



## confetti83

Nazz4 said:


> Well my temp dropped today, although OH had the ceiling fan on and stole all the blankey from me so that might be a factor, but I'm guessing I'm probably out.

Your Lp is longer than last cycle. The witch is still not there so hang on.


----------



## confetti83

Have any of you ladies seen The sperm Race on youtube it is great.


----------



## Angel wings13

ok, I know I'm crazy

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/tg/entry/7625276.html


----------



## Angel wings13

I had to switch to my lap top, can't find my camera and my phone camera sucks. So that pic was taken with web cam. I STILL see a line, though barely!


----------



## Angel wings13

Sorry, this was the zoom in version:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/tg/entry/7625275.html

I know - if you have to post in a gallery and zoom in, then you are seeing lines


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> ok, I know I'm crazy
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/tg/entry/7625276.html

Hmmm...hard to say. Any way of getting one that's a little closer?


----------



## AnakeRose

angel wings13 said:


> sorry, this was the zoom in version:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/tg/entry/7625275.html
> 
> i know - if you have to post in a gallery and zoom in, then you are seeing lines

oooh!!! I think i see a line!! I'd definitely try again tomorrow! :D


----------



## Angel wings13

I THINK I see a line too, but IDK. It could be an evap line, but the pic was taken at exactly 8 minutes later...so technically still in the window, it sorta reminds me of my last pregnancy, which the first test was iffy.... Since I wasn't trying then, I actually waited 3 days and tried again,lol. Not sure I'll be able to this time. I really do wanna TRY though...


----------



## Angel wings13

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/cg/...le=2012-12-16&pattern=0&Action=Update+Overlay

I'm searching charts on ff that look like mine - this one has a different temp but VERY similar pattern


----------



## confetti83

Have any of you ladies seen The sperm Race on youtube it is great.


----------



## Angel wings13

Plus I have to keep in my that crazy SUPER DARK positive opk at 4 DPO. I have it in my notes, but not on the chart.... it's POSSIBLE I am only 7dpo, which sucks! 

I keep saying it, but I really am going to call the number on the box of those target OPKs!!
BTW, it's the 20 pak ones that come in the tube, not the 7 pack ones that resemble an FRER test. Last month AND this month together I only got TWO negatives in TOTAL!! That's CRAZY ! Plus it got me SO excited and worked up last month.... I spent easily a $100 in hcg tests last month. This month I have spent $13 in pg tests. At least with FRER they give you a coupon for next time. Last week while at Target, they had a special 2pk of tests for FRER that actually came with a free 3rd test for 8.99, and I had a $2 off coupon, so I got 3 FRERs for $7 which isn't bad at all! I should have got another box like that cuz there were only a few left. However, it was hard to see - I didn't notice right away that it said "plus one free test" - it was towards the bottom and they just had it in small print and in the bottom corner it said "Includes 2 Tests!" in Big, bold writing, but the little icon under showed a circle with 2 little tests in it, and there was a line through it, you know a line like this :af: .... underneath THAT, there was a little icon showing 3 tests in the pic with small lettering saying "one extra test FREE". Man I really wish I got 2 boxes.... at the time I was still lying to myself about waiting til 10dpo and blah blah, so I just bought the one. :blush: I did however "hide" the other box with the free test back behind the regular boxes, lol, so maybe it'll still be there. I have another $2 coupon too. 

I give into POAS temptation so easily for many reasons,lol, but a big reason is that there is a dollar store directly behind my restaurant, there's a big Movie Theatre and shopping center and as I walk to my car I gaze over to the Dollar Tree and just say, " ah F it! Only a buck!" I have to work today so I'm sure I'll be going in again. It sucks because the last 3 times in a row that I went there, I keep getting the same cashier (they usually only have one or two working), and she's my fiance's brother's ex-girlfriend. Last time she said "Nothing STILL?" which I thought was a little rude - but she's only like 20. :shrug:


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> Have any of you ladies seen The sperm Race on youtube it is great.

I saw something on youtube, IDK the name of it - does it have like an orchestra playing for background music??


----------



## Angel wings13

If any of you get a chance, tell me what you think about the chart I overlayed mine with.


----------



## Angel wings13

Confetti, I really like how your temps are , post-O. Have you gone thru the galeries on ff?


----------



## AnakeRose

Ugh...now I can add chicken to my food aversions to go along with cucumber. Doesn't help that we just bought a huge box from Costco. Having burgers tonight so crossing my fingers that I can stomach that! I'm craving hot dogs right now for some reason.


----------



## FTMommy01

GUESS WHAT GUYS?!?!?!??!?!?!




!!!!IM 7 DPOS!!!! :rofl:


Just thought I would "spruce" it up a little...lol


oh the awful TTW is getting the best of me!!


----------



## FTMommy01

Im even spelling wrong! 


TWW***


----------



## AnakeRose

FTMommy01 said:


> GUESS WHAT GUYS?!?!?!??!?!?!
> 
> 
> !!!!IM 7 DPOS!!!! :rofl:
> 
> 
> Just thought I would "spruce" it up a little...lol
> 
> 
> oh the awful TTW is getting the best of me!!

Aww damn! don't do that!! but YAY for 7dpo! :winkwink::thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Nazz4

So... funny you guys were talking about constipation because I'm backed up now too lol. Haven't been eating differently or anything. Also I've had panty liners in for the past 2 days expecting AF to come, and I just looked at mine and there is a little bit of yellow tinted CM on it. I would say it is creamy I guess. Any Ideas what that is?

I have seen The Great Sperm Race, I loved it and definitely a must see for TTCers.

Angel I see that line if I tilt my laptop screen up or down! Good luck and I hope it is real and not tricking you! Also if it is real I hope it is very sticky! haha


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> So... funny you guys were talking about constipation because I'm backed up now too lol. Haven't been eating differently or anything. Also I've had panty liners in for the past 2 days expecting AF to come, and I just looked at mine and there is a little bit of yellow tinted CM on it. I would say it is creamy I guess. Any Ideas what that is?
> 
> I have seen The Great Sperm Race, I loved it and definitely a must see for TTCers.
> 
> Angel I see that line if I tilt my laptop screen up or down! Good luck and I hope it is real and not tricking you! Also if it is real I hope it is very sticky! haha

Lol, yeah, I had to do the same. I'm not letting that get my hopes up though. May just be a shadow line. The frer I took I didn't see a line no matter how I looked at it ....they are both supposed to be 25 mIU though. Plus I can't help but wonder if I o'd a couple days later than I thought


----------



## confetti83

Angel when I click on the link it does not lead me to a chart.

BTW lady!!!!!!!! I see a line I nearly fell off my bed when I saw it. Hope it gets darker.


----------



## confetti83

AnakeRose said:


> Ugh...now I can add chicken to my food aversions to go along with cucumber. Doesn't help that we just bought a huge box from Costco. Having burgers tonight so crossing my fingers that I can stomach that! I'm craving hot dogs right now for some reason.

Chicken and pork where my enemies when preg. I used to eat restaurant size jars of gherkins lol.


----------



## confetti83

Angel wings13 said:


> Confetti, I really like how your temps are , post-O. Have you gone thru the galeries on ff?

My temps always went up that way after ov the only diff is that usually at 4-5dpo there is a dip.


----------



## AnakeRose

confetti83 said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> Ugh...now I can add chicken to my food aversions to go along with cucumber. Doesn't help that we just bought a huge box from Costco. Having burgers tonight so crossing my fingers that I can stomach that! I'm craving hot dogs right now for some reason.
> 
> Chicken and pork where my enemies when preg. I used to eat restaurant size jars of gherkins lol.Click to expand...

Thankfully ground beef is still OK. Made burgers tonight.


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> Angel when I click on the link it does not lead me to a chart.
> 
> BTW lady!!!!!!!! I see a line I nearly fell off my bed when I saw it. Hope it gets darker.

Really? Idk what to think! I will probably test tomorrow even though I REALLY want to skip just ONE day,lol. I just don't have it in me! No will power at all.....
I tried to relax and have a glass of wine again last night. It didn't make nauseous like it did 3 days.ago, but I only drank a little cuz I just didn't want it. :shrug: in a weird way I was hoping it would make me nauseous. Lol. I remember how miserable the morning sickness can be, yet I really wish I had it! I want to be puking and have painful boobs! They still hurt on the sides, like they have been for awhile, but it hasn't gotten any worse, still the same. If it was really a symptom, I would think it would get worse, you know?

As for the link, it worked for me - I wonder if it only works for me? Maybe since it's my chart? Idk. I just copied the address and pasted it. I really wanted you guys to see it because the pattern is SO similar to mine! Darn. 

When are you testing? Cuz your temps look great! They just keep going up and up! :thumbup:

This is the longest 2 weeks ever!


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> Confetti, I really like how your temps are , post-O. Have you gone thru the galeries on ff?
> 
> My temps always went up that way after ov the only diff is that usually at 4-5dpo there is a dip.Click to expand...

That may be a good thing then! I read that a lot of.women who get a dip on non-pg months won't usually get a dip when pg! Usually anything different than what's normal for YOU, is a good sign!


----------



## Nazz4

Well just went to the bathroom and when I wiped there was a little blood. I'm guessing the bitch got me unless it's IB. fxfx.


----------



## confetti83

:hugs: nazz I hope it is jus Ib.


----------



## confetti83

This night I dreamt that I had Implantation spotting and in another that I got a bfp. Even my dreams are getting nutty it was the only time of day I thought I switched off from ttc.


----------



## Nazz4

Well the bitch came full blown this morning :cry: I actually almost wonder if I had a chemical because it was crimson red and practically gushing out... TMI sorry... Well idk what the near future will hold as far as TTC, but I'm still gonna stick around either way if we're NTNP or TTC still.

Confetti your chart looks really good. Good luck everyone waiting!


----------



## confetti83

Usef my last opk today I had 2left I held my pee for 3hrs and you know what no lines!! The test was faulty. Tmi ahead. So I squeezed some few drops and used my last opk and it was nearly positive.


----------



## confetti83

so sorry Nazz :hugs:


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> Well just went to the bathroom and when I wiped there was a little blood. I'm guessing the bitch got me unless it's IB. fxfx.

:hugs: hope it clears up for you hun.

At least your cycle and temps made a huge improvement in just a month. That in and of itself is at least progress!


----------



## Angel wings13

Dang, I made that post too soon.

But the second part is still true - look how normal your chart looks!


----------



## Angel wings13

So, I did it! I did not POAS today! 

Though I will say I collected my urine in a cup and it was so light colored - I did get up to pee about 2 hrs before waking up - so the only reason I didn't test is cuz the pee was diluted. :rofl: but I'm taking credit anyways!

I am excited over my temp however! That was taken a couple hours early too, cuz I had an early meeting at work.


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> Well the bitch came full blown this morning :cry: I actually almost wonder if I had a chemical because it was crimson red and practically gushing out... TMI sorry... Well idk what the near future will hold as far as TTC, but I'm still gonna stick around either way if we're NTNP or TTC still.
> 
> Confetti your chart looks really good. Good luck everyone waiting!

Sorry the :witch: got you this month Nazz. :hugs:


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> So, I did it! I did not POAS today!
> 
> Though I will say I collected my urine in a cup and it was so light colored - I did get up to pee about 2 hrs before waking up - so the only reason I didn't test is cuz the pee was diluted. :rofl: but I'm taking credit anyways!
> 
> I am excited over my temp however! That was taken a couple hours early too, cuz I had an early meeting at work.

Angel and confetti, I really like the looks of your charts!


----------



## Angel wings13

So I've been wearing a panty liner to help monitor any cm or ib. So far it's just been a bit of creamy, not much. Well just used the bathroom, and there is the smallest, tiniest smidgeon of.... Peach? I don't know, possibly diluted brown, but honestly looks sorta peach colored. Also having slight cramps, with a full uterus feeling. I'm scared... This MAY be the start of af...typically I get bad cramps the day before, sometimes the day of - but it usually starts with (tmi) a bit of blood when I wipe - usually brownish, then gets heavy fast.... I'm SO disappointed... :(


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> So I've been wearing a panty liner to help monitor any cm or ib. So far it's just been a bit of creamy, not much. Well just used the bathroom, and there is the smallest, tiniest smidgeon of.... Peach? I don't know, possibly diluted brown, but honestly looks sorta peach colored. Also having slight cramps, with a full uterus feeling. I'm scared... This MAY be the start of af...typically I get bad cramps the day before, sometimes the day of - but it usually starts with (tmi) a bit of blood when I wipe - usually brownish, then gets heavy fast.... I'm SO disappointed... :(

Your temps are still going up though so don't give up just yet! If you have a big drop then I'd say you're out, but not yet!


----------



## Nazz4

Thanks guys... The only upside is that I can drink on my Birthday lol. If we even do anything on my Birthday that is...


----------



## FTMommy01

Sorry Nazz :hugs:
:beer: cheers to your upcoming birthday! 


So today I've been crampy all day and an hour ago when I wiped there was a tiny of peach color so I wiped again harder this time and there was a tiny dot of red. Today is 8 dpo so it would be prime time for IB and I'm not supposed to start AF till Friday. Really hope this is a good sign!


----------



## Angel wings13

FTMommy01 said:


> Sorry Nazz :hugs:
> :beer: cheers to your upcoming birthday!
> 
> 
> So today I've been crampy all day and an hour ago when I wiped there was a tiny of peach color so I wiped again harder this time and there was a tiny dot of red. Today is 8 dpo so it would be prime time for IB and I'm not supposed to start AF till Friday. Really hope this is a good sign!

so you had peach too? I've never had that before af, but I'm 12dpo(most likely). I definitely had cramping today, although not as bad as a few days ago


----------



## confetti83

Nazz may you have a great birthday!

Angel your temps were so promising maybe you ov later and it is just ib.
Ftmommy fingers crossed in a few days you should get a bfp if it is ib.

:dust:


----------



## Angel wings13

I keep getting a wet feeling, and cramps - after the odd peach spot, i had a wipe incident and ever so slightly brownish on the liner and when I wiped. I have now been cgecking obsessively. No more "spotting, still cramping....


----------



## confetti83

The tww is so mentally exhausting. Last cycle I spotted for 4 days.


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> I keep getting a wet feeling, and cramps - after the odd peach spot, i had a wipe incident and ever so slightly brownish on the liner and when I wiped. I have now been cgecking obsessively. No more "spotting, still cramping....

I know what you mean! Your temps still look really good, so FX!!


----------



## confetti83

Today I drank some water and it tasted like metally. I tried the other bottle and the samevI drank from one yest and it was fine. I am going to cave in and test tomm. I am not very optimistic but at least I will satisfy my poas addiction.


----------



## FTMommy01

Confetti I'm testing tomorrow too, I figure ill test Monday Wednesday and Friday hopefully we get our BFP's this week!


----------



## Angel wings13

So, cramps are back. Gotta tmi post here:

Cramping, but possibly due to constipation (it's been FOUR days), creamy cm but back to white - not sure if it's creamy exactly, it's a tad sticky(sorry - gave the tmi.warning) . Now I'm starting to think I might be 7dpo. That "dip" came right after the other brand of opk gave a STRONG positive, where as the target opk gave me a LOT of positives.... Also, that would mean I o'd on the same cd as last month.

So ftmommy may have been right. I may have o'd later. Yesterday might have been IB! I'm trying not to get excited, but it's hard....

I tested today and bfn, I guess the friday test was some sort of shadow line.

With my new theory, I'm going to wait til tuesday til test. If yesterday was ib, that would suck at 12 dpo - that late of implantation statistically isn't good. Although I also read that ib can take a few days to come out though


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> So, cramps are back. Gotta tmi post here:
> 
> Cramping, but possibly due to constipation (it's been FOUR days), creamy cm but back to white - not sure if it's creamy exactly, it's a tad sticky(sorry - gave the tmi.warning) . Now I'm starting to think I might be 7dpo. That "dip" came right after the other brand of opk gave a STRONG positive, where as the target opk gave me a LOT of positives.... Also, that would mean I o'd on the same cd as last month.
> 
> So ftmommy may have been right. I may have o'd later. Yesterday might have been IB! I'm trying not to get excited, but it's hard....
> 
> I tested today and bfn, I guess the friday test was some sort of shadow line.
> 
> With my new theory, I'm going to wait til tuesday til test. If yesterday was ib, that would suck at 12 dpo - that late of implantation statistically isn't good. Although I also read that ib can take a few days to come out though

I see FF changed your crosshairs. Maybe it was IB :) So let's see...there's 3 of you still in it right? 

Nazz, hope you have a Happy Birthday!


----------



## Angel wings13

It changed the crosshairs cuz I took away the pos opk from cd 15 (due to it coming from the target opk - I used the darkest of the dark for those, but in reality I had like 7 super strong positives, and about 9 positives) I put the positive down from the other opks - with those I got one mega positive and the rest were negative. luckily I got those other ones, cuz we dtd twice afterwards, otherwise I would have completely missed this month! I decided to erase the other positives, but I was sure to add them in my notes, just in case. I don't like how high they made my coverline though.


----------



## Angel wings13

Me, Confetti, FTmommy - wth happened to wugz? Hope she is ok! And where on earth is Tigger??? Her appt was wednesday! I'm sure she is busy, but I want an update! I pray everything is ok!! (NOT trying to sound like a pessimist, but if you had been through a bunch of bad pregnancies you just can't help but be fearful!)

IF I get my BFP, I'm going to be freaking terrified for a solid 12 weeks!


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> Me, Confetti, FTmommy - wth happened to wugz? Hope she is ok! And where on earth is Tigger??? Her appt was wednesday! I'm sure she is busy, but I want an update! I pray everything is ok!! (NOT trying to sound like a pessimist, but if you had been through a bunch of bad pregnancies you just can't help but be fearful!)
> 
> IF I get my BFP, I'm going to be freaking terrified for a solid 12 weeks!

Yeah I was just thinking about Wugz and Tigger. Hopefully everything is OK with them!


----------



## confetti83

Angel I decided to take away the pos opk from my chart after you said ff moved you cross hairs and it did the same also to mine. I have been having so many positive opks that I really do not think if I can rely on them. I am also starting to chart orally too and keeping a diff chart. I would be 6dpo that sucks cause I planned a lot of the bding for before.


----------



## WannaBeAMum89

so much for my nice relaxing cycle off trying to conceive AF's 3 days late, guess she couldnt resist teasing me, hows everyone getting on?x


----------



## Angel wings13

Well I think I spoke too soon. I really thought I had a shot. Started to "spot" literally just now. Fell asleep with my son around 845 (pretty rare I fall asleep that early) just now woke up and went to pee and I'm technically "spotting" but it's definitely reddish, which is how my af starts, before I go to bed it well be full swing. :(
stupid :witch:

Well, on a positive note, that makes my cycle 28 days. Just like they used to be. So I'll wait til she arrives "fully" before changing, but I guess I'll be moving crosshairs back. (by adjusting opk)
Sooo...
This cycle - I'll keep up with all my supplements, and, just to be sure, I'll purchase digital opks. Pretty sure this cycle being 28 days is a big sign that my body is now "ready". Not counting mc bleed, this only my 3rd af! 

Hopefully the opk's will only provide back up to what I already "know" about my body. I guess that last positive opk picked up my 2nd surge. I wonder if my temp will take 3 days to drop again.
I'm barely crampy now for some odd reason. Yesterday and thursday were killer! Normally I'd be real crampy day before and days 1 - 2. Well, there's always tomorrow, she just barely made it in today.


----------



## confetti83

:hugs: Angel.

I will test today just in case.


----------



## confetti83

WannaBeAMum89 said:


> so much for my nice relaxing cycle off trying to conceive AF's 3 days late, guess she couldnt resist teasing me, hows everyone getting on?x

Have you tested?af late= maybe bfp!


----------



## Angel wings13

WannaBeAMum89 said:


> so much for my nice relaxing cycle off trying to conceive AF's 3 days late, guess she couldnt resist teasing me, hows everyone getting on?x

Test!


----------



## Nazz4

Well now I'm confused... AF is already gone. What in the world? When I'm not on BC it is usually at least 5 days if not a week long. And now it was only like a day and a half long?? I'm sure I'm not pregnant, my boobs aren't sore anymore or anything, but it is really strange...


----------



## confetti83

Are you sure you are not preg because you tested? Cause your temp stayed above your coverline although you missed some temps.


----------



## confetti83

Waiting for time come so that I go preg test shopping. Still I may be 9dpo or 7dpo. I know vaginal temps are high but tmI found a chart that ended with a bfp exactly like mine.


----------



## Angel wings13

Confetti I think you are golden.


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> Well now I'm confused... AF is already gone. What in the world? When I'm not on BC it is usually at least 5 days if not a week long. And now it was only like a day and a half long?? I'm sure I'm not pregnant, my boobs aren't sore anymore or anything, but it is really strange...

Did you even test? Maybe ib? 

I know for me with af, the first couple days are heavy, then light, then literally stops a day, and then spot for a few...

There's no way you could have a one day af! It's either holding back our you are maybe preggo!


----------



## confetti83

Hmmm bfn if I am 9dpo it is not good but if I am 7dpo it is too early.

Ft momy did you test?


----------



## FTMommy01

BFN for me too :wacko: Im thinking if it was IB on Saturday though it may be too early to show up on an HPT. Rooting for something on Wednesday or Friday ahhh so nerve racking!


----------



## Nazz4

I haven't tested, I was going to today if no af, but she came and went. I never even had a 1 day period even on bc. but it was really heavy Saturday when it started the a little spotting yesterday and now nothing. Could ib be really heavy like that??


----------



## AnakeRose

Wow lots has happened this morning! FX for you ladies! Gotta love mother nature. 

I was a dummy and forgot to take snacks with me last night to scorekeep and now I've been having trouble keeping stuff down. Lovely.


----------



## AnakeRose

hmmm....I was talking to a friend of mine about when I may have conceived and she asked me what day I took a picture of my cat sitting on me and that was Dec 10 which is the other time where I think I ovulated. I may be a week further along than I think I am!


----------



## WannaBeAMum89

Angel wings13 said:


> WannaBeAMum89 said:
> 
> 
> so much for my nice relaxing cycle off trying to conceive AF's 3 days late, guess she couldnt resist teasing me, hows everyone getting on?x
> 
> Test!Click to expand...

OH made me promise never to test unless im atleast a week late :wacko: so the 2ww is always gonna be a 3 week wait for me to be able to get a BFP :dohh: owell im sure i can hang on in there until either AF shows up or im a week late so i can test! had to go to doctors last week aswell been urinating way too much and had lower back ache thought it was a UTI, they did test for bacteria in urine but couldnt find anything they said it might be cystitis should of cleared up by now tho surely :nope: xx


----------



## Angel wings13

Wow, don't know how you can wait that long, kudos! Lol! But really that is best. Takes away just about any chance of testing too early. I've seen enough bfn's for a life time!

On a positive note, no more constipation! :rofl:

I'm actually in a really good mood, and excited to try again. I can't believe my FIRST month on metformin and boom! Back to regular 28 day cycle! It's supposed to help regulate your hormones, but my previous cycle was 44 days! I went ahead and tossed that cycle, and the post mc cycle out of my stats on ff. I know that those weren't normal for me. After my af on december 16th, I even told oh that I could "feel" my body retuning to normal, and sure enough I did!


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> hmmm....I was talking to a friend of mine about when I may have conceived and she asked me what day I took a picture of my cat sitting on me and that was Dec 10 which is the other time where I think I ovulated. I may be a week further along than I think I am!

I would totally believe that could be true! Pets can definitely sense things, and even if your o day isn't earlier than ff said, your cat might have been in touch with things to come. No I'm not some crazy "cats are 4 legged gods" person, but they are definitely more sensitive to subtle things than we are.


----------



## WannaBeAMum89

i cant face seeing BFN's so would much rather wait a week and see what happens anyway :winkwink: 

yeaa im so pleased your cycles are back on track angelwings :thumbup: its such a positive thing! x​


----------



## Angel wings13

I wouldnt be surprised if your cat ends up "watching over" your baby too! Once you're further along, your furball will probably curl up next to your belly, and once the baby arrives, she may even hold watch over the threshold in your baby's room during naps - or things like that. My cat Jewel(rip) used to love to jump in Dylan's crib when he wasn't in there. A lot of times when I was changing him in his room or rocking him in the rocking chair, she would be nearby. And this cat was NOT a people person. She liked her family, but would hide when people came over and took a looong time to get used to "other" people. But she seemed to understand with the baby.

I read something where one theory as to why they like to curl up on/near your belly in the last trimester is because they can hear the baby's hb. Cat's hearing is more than a 100 times more sensitive than a DOG I recently found out. That makes them, idk, like a thousand times more sensitive than our ears! No wonder cats really hate being yelled at and they say not to "discipline" a cat by yelling. 

I have found that, like children, cats respond well to "time outs". My kitten, when amped up gets pretty destructive, and shredding an entire roll of tp is a favorite thing of his. We even had to take the tp off the roller in the hall bathroom, and place it on the counter. We try to remember to close that door, but the boys seem to forget a lot, and I am guilty of it myself. Well that stinker tore up 2 full rolls in less than 8 hrs, so I showed him the mess, said NO!, then put him in the adjoining shower room, which has a door to seperate it from the rest of the bathroom. I kept him in there for like an hour, then opened the door, he didn't even run out ,, he just laid there. I had to pick him up. He seemed so sad from his time out that I cuddled with him on the couch for like an hour. He maintained perfect behavior that day. Lol.


----------



## confetti83

I think nxt cycle I wont test until I am late. A bfn really is depressing. If af does not show up on monday than I will test I will be either 14dpo or 16.


----------



## FTMommy01

My boobs are sooo sore today, Im going to be SO dissapointed if I do not get my BFP within the next week with all these symptoms. This waiting is torture!!


----------



## Nazz4

Well spotting some more today :shrug: I guess the old witch just wanted to tease me this month! The only thing that has me thinking is that I have a friend who has a son... when she missed a period she tested and found out she was pregnant, when she went to the doctor they told her she was already a few months along. She was having regular "periods" for 3 months while she was pregnant. Makes you think.


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> Well spotting some more today :shrug: I guess the old witch just wanted to tease me this month! The only thing that has me thinking is that I have a friend who has a son... when she missed a period she tested and found out she was pregnant, when she went to the doctor they told her she was already a few months along. She was having regular "periods" for 3 months while she was pregnant. Makes you think.

That happened to my mom. She was 13 weeks before she found out. Blood tests were negative and she was getting what she thought was her period.


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> I haven't tested, I was going to today if no af, but she came and went. I never even had a 1 day period even on bc. but it was really heavy Saturday when it started the a little spotting yesterday and now nothing. Could ib be really heavy like that??

 Not usually, but it IS possible. If you google it you can find all sorts of info on it. I've read stories where women bled fairly heavy for 3 days, only to find out they were pregnant like a week later. It's not common, but does happen. Might be worth a test.


----------



## Nazz4

Well I just don't "feel" pregnant so I don't think that is what's going on.


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> Well I just don't "feel" pregnant so I don't think that is what's going on.

I didn't feel any real 'symptoms' until a week or so after I found out. My boobs had been tender for weeks before so that wasn't anything new.

Nausea is kicking me in the ass now :( Guess it doesn't help that I had a craving for Vietnamese food today!

YAY! We're finally going public with our pregnancy :D (About freeking time too!!). I just can't wait anymore, and it's become the worst kept secret anyways lol

mmm...my supper tonight consisted of a potatoe and edamame.


----------



## Angel wings13

Is your u/s appt this friday rose? You must be so excited!


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> Is your u/s appt this friday rose? You must be so excited!

Nope, not till Feb 8. First OB appointment is on Jan 24th.


----------



## Angel wings13

Ah, oh ok. I thought I remembered you saying you had a scam for 7wk5days, but that must have been my manager.


----------



## confetti83

Temp seems to be settling if I am 10dpo tomm spotting may start. I will never use the chepie opks again maybe I will just buy the digital ones.


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> Temp seems to be settling if I am 10dpo tomm spotting may start. I will never use the chepie opks again maybe I will just buy the digital ones.

I wasted a total of 32$ on target opks. Ha! :growlmad:

I'm buying the 7 pk of digitals myself. If for some reason I miss my surge, which I don't think will happen, I will buy the dollar store ones, at least they don't give me all positives! 

So this cycle also took to day 3 to drop below cover...although yesterday was right on it weird..


----------



## Angel wings13

I'm getting worried about tigger. I pmd bmichaelson last month, she said she was busy and ntnp. I think I'll try to message wugz too. I think it email alerts you when you have a message.


----------



## confetti83

Even 2ndtry04 is missing. Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## AnakeRose

I hoping that they're all OK too!!


----------



## Wugz22

Hi ladies! A million congrats Anake! So very happy for you!

What else have I missed? I had to take a break from the Internet for a while. I felt like it was really making this whole journey super intense... Googling every symptom, searching hundreds of pregnancy charts, seeing Facebook friend after Facebook friend announce their pregnancies online.... I just needed a little break to get some perspective.

Feeling much better now, taking this whole process a day at a time and doing my best not to feel frustrated or discouraged. CD 2 now, and staying optimistic for this cycle!:flower:

What's new with everyone?


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> Hi ladies! A million congrats Anake! So very happy for you!
> 
> What else have I missed? I had to take a break from the Internet for a while. I felt like it was really making this whole journey super intense... Googling every symptom, searching hundreds of pregnancy charts, seeing Facebook friend after Facebook friend announce their pregnancies online.... I just needed a little break to get some perspective.
> 
> Feeling much better now, taking this whole process a day at a time and doing my best not to feel frustrated or discouraged. CD 2 now, and staying optimistic for this cycle!:flower:
> 
> What's new with everyone?

so glad you posted! I'm cd3 so right there with ya! My last cycle(and first time on metformin) was 28 days again! Like it used to be! I feel so positive! I really think I have ashot now , I say within 3 months. "getting" pg was never my problem, just making it sticky. With my cycle regulated I won't be all over the place. I feel confident I will o between cd 13-15. I'm buying digitals and will start testing on cd 10 or 11.


----------



## Angel wings13

Sooo...2ndtry and tigger...where art thou?


----------



## confetti83

Welcome back Wugz :hugs:

Dont know what to think if I am 11dpo than af is near and if I am 9 dpo maybe implantation dip? Only time will tell I am taking my temp orally too and never had a dip at this point my temp usually goes down at the last moment.


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> Welcome back Wugz :hugs:
> 
> Dont know what to think if I am 11dpo than af is near and if I am 9 dpo maybe implantation dip? Only time will tell I am taking my temp orally too and never had a dip at this point my temp usually goes down at the last moment.

Fx for you! Even though you'te temp is down, it's way above cover, so I wouldnt worry yet!

Just say no
To aunt flo
:af:


----------



## Angel wings13

I can't even begin to tell you all the crazy charts I browsed through on ff! I saw people bd'ing almost everyday AND showed clear ovulation and NOTHING. Also saw SEVERAL that the couple only bd once or twice, but got a bfp!

Fx this cycle is my last of the year! Or second to last!


----------



## confetti83

The first month of charting I had a triphasic chart got excited all for nothing.

For day or two I have been having a wierd feeling a little pressure on my left side. hmmmm hope it is a beany and not that witch.


----------



## Wugz22

Awesome Angel wings! Sounds like some very positive changes!!

Confetti fX for you!

My cycle has gotten 2 days shorter since I started... Down to 24 days. Which makes me worry if its normal, but also less waiting time within the cycle so I don't know what to make of it. Should O next weekend!


----------



## FTMommy01

So happy to hear from you again Wugz :hugs:

Saturday I had one stripe of red and then nothing it would have ben 8 DPO so I thought for sure IB well BFN that last two days and now last night and this morning I have brown and light pink when I wipe :nope: SO sad. The weird thing is that my boobs hurt sooo bad and they have never hurt before. Today would be 12 DPO so Im HOPING HOPING HOPING maybe last night into today is IB and it will be gone tomorrow :winkwink: unfortunately though something deep down is telling me the :witch: will be here any day now :cry:


FX for you confetti!!

If AF does show for me, I might be taking a break like Wugz did. Not use OPKs take a break from the internet and just relax and have fun this next month, I told DH maybe we could just make sure to BD 3-4 times a week to make sure we're covered and then wait it out without symptom spotting and going all crazy, who knows....we will see!


----------



## AnakeRose

Wugz22 said:


> Hi ladies! A million congrats Anake! So very happy for you!
> 
> What else have I missed? I had to take a break from the Internet for a while. I felt like it was really making this whole journey super intense... Googling every symptom, searching hundreds of pregnancy charts, seeing Facebook friend after Facebook friend announce their pregnancies online.... I just needed a little break to get some perspective.
> 
> Feeling much better now, taking this whole process a day at a time and doing my best not to feel frustrated or discouraged. CD 2 now, and staying optimistic for this cycle!:flower:
> 
> What's new with everyone?

Thanks Wugz!! I'm glad everything is good with you. We were wondering what happened to you :)

Nausea and exhaustion has been kicking me in the ass lately.

I hear you guys when you say you want to take a break. Honestly we were not really trying that hard in December and it just happened. So who knows! I mean you can see how many times we actually BD'd and one just worked. I still think I O'd on December 10th, so that would mean I conceived right when DH grandma died. Maybe she was guiding the baby to us on her way out.


----------



## Angel wings13

@ftmommy fx for ya!

I'll still be charting and opk'ing, but I already told my fiance since I seem regulated, we probably should just dtd next wednesday, skip thursday, then dtd fri&sat, skip sun, then monday for good measure. The opk will be for cross checking, and other than those specific days, just bd when we want. It's still "planning" but at least it's not waiting for what a chart or a stick says - I know those days will cover us.


----------



## Angel wings13

Oh and I finally watched the great sperm race. Pretty neat. I had seen something else on you tube, but it was all scientific like computer animated to look like what really goes on, that was neat too but no narrative.


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> Oh and I finally watched the great sperm race. Pretty neat. I had seen something else on you tube, but it was all scientific like computer animated to look like what really goes on, that was neat too but no narrative.

I think that was on TV here awhile ago.


----------



## Angel wings13

2 days in a row, same temp, woo hoo! I heart regularity!


----------



## AnakeRose

*I HATE Nausea!!!!*


----------



## Wugz22

FTMommy01 said:


> So happy to hear from you again Wugz :hugs:
> 
> Saturday I had one stripe of red and then nothing it would have ben 8 DPO so I thought for sure IB well BFN that last two days and now last night and this morning I have brown and light pink when I wipe :nope: SO sad. The weird thing is that my boobs hurt sooo bad and they have never hurt before. Today would be 12 DPO so Im HOPING HOPING HOPING maybe last night into today is IB and it will be gone tomorrow :winkwink: unfortunately though something deep down is telling me the :witch: will be here any day now :cry:
> 
> 
> FX for you confetti!!
> 
> If AF does show for me, I might be taking a break like Wugz did. Not use OPKs take a break from the internet and just relax and have fun this next month, I told DH maybe we could just make sure to BD 3-4 times a week to make sure we're covered and then wait it out without symptom spotting and going all crazy, who knows....we will see!

Taking some time to really take it down a notch will help so much. My DH was getting worried about the effect all this was having on me... Rushing to the computer to google every twinge I felt, getting so depressed when AF came... We just had a really good talk that if it happens this month, great, but if it takes some time, it's not the end of the world. It will happen! Positive thoughts to all of you! :dust:


----------



## confetti83

Anake hope your nausea eases.

Angel seems that your temps are behaving now hope this cycle is the one.

Wugz I finally decided that we will try and not plan bding nxt month and I will not use chepie opks only the digital ones they take less time and it is either a smiliey face or not.

Ft mommy if you feel that you need a break do so maybe you will end up preg not knowing how. If not at least you can restart ttc with more energy cause it is so draining.

Temp is going up no spotting yet so if I am 12dpo it is a very good sign.


----------



## confetti83

Tmi ahead

Lots of lotiony cm this morn usually before af I have eggwhite cm with spotting. Usually I always count with ff the dpos but this time I am really confused about the opks grrrrrrr. 

So 10dpo or 12dpo?

I guess by teusday I shall know.


----------



## FTMommy01

well ladies the witch got me :cry: I wasnt supposed to start until Friday so yesterday I was a little surprised, I guess I would rather be early than late and not pregnant though. On to cycle 5 we go. boo!!

So DH and I talked and for the next few months we are going to NTNP. I just think it will be easier on me. Im going to start working out more and eat more healthy try to get some energy back in me and if I get my BFP along the way then great! I will probbaly not be on here as much and we are not using OPK's or anything to do with "trying" we are gonna try our best to still BD 3-4 times a week but if we dont we're not gonna stress over it. Hopefully this will help us relax a little bit. We didnt try with our first and she happened in less than 2 months so who knows!! 

I will still check back periodically to say hi and catch up with you ladies, I really hope we all get our BFP's soon!! 


:dust: to all!!!


----------



## confetti83

:hugs: Ft mommy hope u get ur bfp soon.


----------



## Wugz22

GL FTmommy! Enjoy yourself!

Confetti, chart looks great. I can't get a temp to stay up past 10 DPO!


----------



## AnakeRose

Good morning ladies! Hardly any nausea this morning! Tried taking 100mg of B6 last night and that seemed to work :D I might actually get something done around the house today instead of lying on the couch. 

1 week till my first doctors appointment and I might be able to hear the heartbeat then! and 21 days till my scan :D

How is everyone today?


----------



## Angel wings13

Hello ladies! Confetti I have all my fingers crossed, and toes, for you! Fx &TX lol


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> Hello ladies! Confetti I have all my fingers crossed, and toes, for you! Fx &TX lol

Me too!!


----------



## Angel wings13

I'm so excited for your appt coming up! You better update us! Tigger still has me worried!


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> I'm so excited for your appt coming up! You better update us! Tigger still has me worried!

Oh I will :D


----------



## confetti83

Thanks ladies. I said that I would not test until teusday but nxt sunday is my father-in-laws bday. I really dont know what pressie to get him. A thought came to my mind that if only I had a bfp I would give him that as a surprise. My boobs are super veiny sign of af grrr why are nearly all preg symptoms signs of af.

Anake keep us informed xxxxxx for your beanie xxx


----------



## AnakeRose

confetti83 said:


> Thanks ladies. I said that I would not test until teusday but nxt sunday is my father-in-laws bday. I really dont know what pressie to get him. A thought came to my mind that if only I had a bfp I would give him that as a surprise. My boobs are super veiny sign of af grrr why are nearly all preg symptoms signs of af.
> 
> Anake keep us informed xxxxxx for your beanie xxx

I will girl :) Everything looks great so far!


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> Thanks ladies. I said that I would not test until teusday but nxt sunday is my father-in-laws bday. I really dont know what pressie to get him. A thought came to my mind that if only I had a bfp I would give him that as a surprise. My boobs are super veiny sign of af grrr why are nearly all preg symptoms signs of af.
> 
> Anake keep us informed xxxxxx for your beanie xxx

I know! I think it's the progesterone .... It causes boob tenderness and stuff - then early amounts of hcg mimic progesterone... It's SO annoying!

One more week til we try again! Really really hoping this month works! I've now had one complete normal cycle, and I've read SO many stories of women getting pg quickly after m/c...especially after their 1st "normal" cycle! I'm ready!
:happydance:


----------



## confetti83

Angel wings13 said:


> confetti83 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies. I said that I would not test until teusday but nxt sunday is my father-in-laws bday. I really dont know what pressie to get him. A thought came to my mind that if only I had a bfp I would give him that as a surprise. My boobs are super veiny sign of af grrr why are nearly all preg symptoms signs of af.
> 
> Anake keep us informed xxxxxx for your beanie xxx
> 
> I know! I think it's the progesterone .... It causes boob tenderness and stuff - then early amounts of hcg mimic progesterone... It's SO annoying!
> 
> One more week til we try again! Really really hoping this month works! I've now had one complete normal cycle, and I've read SO many stories of women getting pg quickly after m/c...especially after their 1st "normal" cycle! I'm ready!
> :happydance:Click to expand...

I heard that too hope this will be your case.


----------



## confetti83

Temp still up 11dpo or 13dpo no spotting yet but it is still early. I do not have af cramps only a feeling of fullness.


----------



## Angel wings13

Sounds really good confetti!


----------



## AnakeRose

Yes it does! FX for you girl!

Well I can safely say the libido is back....holy sensation Batman! Upped my B6 because the nausea was really getting to me and I feel great. The only time I don't feel so good is right before taking my vitamins (guess it's worn off).


----------



## confetti83

My friend just gave birth a month ago and she too was very very interestred in bding while preg. Her husband was hiding from her sometimes cause she sucked all his energy.


----------



## AnakeRose

confetti83 said:


> My friend just gave birth a month ago and she too was very very interestred in bding while preg. Her husband was hiding from her sometimes cause she sucked all his energy.

:rofl: sucked all his energy :haha:


----------



## Angel wings13

You know, I didn't get the pg libido with either of my boys- although my ex was probably why. By the time I found out I was pg with my youngest, I was already thinking about divorce :/

Before I got pregnant, we had been separated for over a year. I thought he had changed and we reunited. But, he didn't change, and by the time I regretted our getting back together, I found out I was preggo. So I stayed with the ass(excuse my language) throughout my pregnancy, but finally called it quits 10 months later. Best decision I ever made.

Now I have a great fiance, a wonderful Daddy to our boys. Jake was so young when Jay and I started dating that he was calling him daddy in a few months. Their real father is total scum. Always getting arrested, drug abuse, and was verbally and emotionally abusive to me - as for physically there was one incident, and he was also a massive liar and cheater. I married too young, at 20. But at least I have my boys, who mean the world to me, so I can't say I'd change the past.

Sorry for the mini novel of my life,lol. Now if I could just get the ass to sign the divorce papers, I could marry my soulmate. We've been together 5 1/2 yrs and want our union to be "officially recognized" by the gov't. We consider ourselves married anyhow. I'm just rambling on today huh? Sorry!


----------



## confetti83

Angel so sorry for the tough past you had to go through. Like you said the good thing that came out are your wonderful kids. 

We are here not only for ttc talk. I have never seen u girls but really wish we lived near. Since I have married I have lost loads of friends and the one I called friend was a backstabbing b****h. Everyone has baggage Angel but as long as you come out stronger than at least you have got something good from the experience.

My father died from leukemia when I was 15. I was not there when he passed away I was waiting in the balcony fir someone to come for me to see him but it was too late. I have learnt that familiy comes first in life. 

Hope you get the divorce. Why dont you do something just you and him like a symbolic ceremony. That would be nice aaaaahh romance.


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel you sound exactly like my best friend! She has 2 awesome kids with her asshole druggie husband and she's finally getting her divorce after 10 years because he hasn't responded to the papers he was served. She's been seeing this guy for the past 4 years and the kids call him dad and they even want to be adopted by him. 

I definitely wish we all lived closer together, but I think that's why we get along so well, we're different, but we're going through the same stuff.


----------



## Angel wings13

Sorry to hear about your Dad :(
I'm close to my parents, they live like 15 minutes from me. The boys stay with them every friday night since we both work. So they are close to them too. I can't imagine what that must be like.

:hugs:

It would be neat if we all lived closer! Especially if we all get pg soon! We would have a little play group!


----------



## confetti83

The Nutty play group! Lol

Temp up no spotting still 12dpo or 14dpo. The last four or five cycles they where from 24-26 days so today I am like late?!

I will buy a test today but I will onlt test tomm morn so if I am preg I will give everyone a surprise tomm cause everyone knows I always have wine during a family do.


----------



## AnakeRose

confetti83 said:


> The Nutty play group! Lol
> 
> Temp up no spotting still 12dpo or 14dpo. The last four or five cycles they where from 24-26 days so today I am like late?!
> 
> I will buy a test today but I will onlt test tomm morn so if I am preg I will give everyone a surprise tomm cause everyone knows I always have wine during a family do.

OOOOHH!! Lookin good!! :thumbup:

I love the Nutty Play Group!


----------



## confetti83

I caved in and tested.


And?!!!!!


----------



## confetti83

It seemd that my eggo is preggo!


----------



## AnakeRose

confetti83 said:


> It seemd that my eggo is preggo!

YAY!!!! :wohoo: 

Congrats girl!!! :happydance:


----------



## confetti83

Thanks it came up immediately. And the test is not even an early detection one. I will retest in the morn to be sure and tomm I will post a pic of the test. It was only a 2hr hold and afternoon!

My dh is not happy until he sees a second test.


----------



## AnakeRose

confetti83 said:


> Thanks it came up immediately. And the test is not even an early detection one. I will retest in the morn to be sure and tomm I will post a pic of the test. It was only a 2hr hold and afternoon!
> 
> My dh is not happy until he sees a second test.

Pretty safe to say that one will be + too if you didn't even use FMU! So happy for you!! So that puts you around Sept 30th :D. Yay we can be month buddies!


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> It seemd that my eggo is preggo!

I knew it! Yea! :happydance:

How exciting! Congrats!


----------



## Angel wings13

Pick me pick me! I want in the game next coach!


----------



## Angel wings13

Confetti, do you mind if I ask how your bd was timed? Like day before and day of o? Or every other day?


----------



## Angel wings13

Love the pic!! You know you have to buy the digi that says "pregnant" right? :D


----------



## confetti83

Yes I do. We bd on cd 7,8,10,11 and 13. Remember I said I was going to use eggwhite?! I did it once on the 11th.


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> Yes I do. We bd on cd 7,8,10,11 and 13. Remember I said I was going to use eggwhite?! I did it once on the 11th.

Really? Never knew you actually did it! Wow. You know I've been looking non stop for preseed and it's just not around here. May have to order it online


----------



## AnakeRose

YOU'RE NEXT Angel!!


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> YOU'RE NEXT Angel!!

I hope your super-heightened preggo senses are saying that, and not just you trying to be supportive! Lol...nothing wrong with being supportive of course, but kinda like our pets, pregnancy seems to make women "just know" certain things..... So that's why I hope your hormones just said that!
:rofl: clearly I'm still certifiable if I'm using your hormones as a crystal ball...here's a thought...have your hubby ask your belly. Focus on the question, and see if your bean predicts "yes it will happen" or "no not yet" or "sorry, ask again later" lol like a magic 8 ball! :rofl:

God I need help....


----------



## confetti83

Yes Angels eggies come on!!


----------



## Angel wings13

4 days til the bd-athon. :rofl:
I just went over the plan with him again. We begin on cd 10, then 12&13, then 15, if I'm not sure if I o'd by 16, then we will also bd 16&17. I'm positive that will cover us.

I REALLY don't want to symptom spot this month! I know I will, especially with ff dangling it in my face! Told Jay to start taking multi vitamins too. I feel like a bd general, giving out commands. But that's why I'm telling him in a advance, that way it can still be spontaneous, since he got notice in advance - it's not like I'm waiting for a certain day then saying "do it NOW!" 

So it's planned spontaneity,lol.


----------



## confetti83

Lol. :dust: Angel.

I heard pineapple helped with implantation and milk. I drank pineapple juice everyday after ov and milk also. 

Now I just wish that everyone has a bfp too.I will def continue to stalk thus thread.


----------



## Angel wings13

Milk I drink but pineapple juice not so much. I don't like that stuff. I heard the same thing about pineapple though, I might be able to force a few bites...yeck..

I I feel really good about this month, especially since my cycle is normal. I know I keep saying that- but it's just such a relief! For some reason I just feel very excited this month


----------



## Angel wings13

I know I keep saying this, but I'm really worrying about tigger. IF (god forbid) something isn't going well, I wish she would just stop in and say something - I know how it feels, and it's much better to talk about it - I realize she has her "real" friends, but I've found that in an odd way, sometimes, certain things are easier to say to people you only know online...
I how she is just busy, but I'm just worried! And I wouldnt mind being a listening ear for her if she needs it. God knows I've been there enough myself! 

It's been four months since my recent miscarriage, and I STILL have crying episodes. I still replay that horror in my mind all the time.

I SO hope that's NOT why she is MIA. Maybe she thread jumped to a pregnancy thread...

Even nazz hasn't been posting... And 2ndtry...

Thank you rose and confetti for sticking by! I really appreciate it! Since ft mommy is going ntnp this month, as is wugz, I feel like I'm on the ttc train by myself! 
Hopefully 3 wks from now I'll be right there with you guys!


----------



## confetti83

Angel, Nazz is ok if you want you can click on a profile and see all posts made she just posted on a thread today.

Tigger has not posted anything in 10 days. Hopefully she had a very busy time or maybe she had no internet.

As I said in previous posts you are the best friends I never had. I will stick around and annoy you for a very long time. Hopefully In 3wks time you and the others will get bfps and this will become a preg thread!


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> YOU'RE NEXT Angel!!
> 
> I hope your super-heightened preggo senses are saying that, and not just you trying to be supportive! Lol...nothing wrong with being supportive of course, but kinda like our pets, pregnancy seems to make women "just know" certain things..... So that's why I hope your hormones just said that!
> :rofl: clearly I'm still certifiable if I'm using your hormones as a crystal ball...here's a thought...have your hubby ask your belly. Focus on the question, and see if your bean predicts "yes it will happen" or "no not yet" or "sorry, ask again later" lol like a magic 8 ball! :rofl:
> 
> God I need help....Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> I know I keep saying this, but I'm really worrying about tigger. IF (god forbid) something isn't going well, I wish she would just stop in and say something - I know how it feels, and it's much better to talk about it - I realize she has her "real" friends, but I've found that in an odd way, sometimes, certain things are easier to say to people you only know online...
> I how she is just busy, but I'm just worried! And I wouldnt mind being a listening ear for her if she needs it. God knows I've been there enough myself!
> 
> It's been four months since my recent miscarriage, and I STILL have crying episodes. I still replay that horror in my mind all the time.
> 
> I SO hope that's NOT why she is MIA. Maybe she thread jumped to a pregnancy thread...
> 
> Even nazz hasn't been posting... And 2ndtry...
> 
> Thank you rose and confetti for sticking by! I really appreciate it! Since ft mommy is going ntnp this month, as is wugz, I feel like I'm on the ttc train by myself!
> Hopefully 3 wks from now I'll be right there with you guys!

Of course I'll stick around! We have to keep you sane somehow!


----------



## Angel wings13

Why thank you, and that's quite a task! Lol!


----------



## confetti83

I tested again this morn deffo bfp. I have bought a digi to do with my husband. Let the journey begin!


----------



## Angel wings13

Awesome confetti! I just bought my digital opks last night. $32 for 20 tests, but I figure it's worth it ! Tested today (just in case), no smiley. I don't expect to get one for a few days


----------



## AnakeRose

my new favourite kitchen gadget is my smoothie blender! I'm having trouble getting enough veggies because I just can't stomach them so I tried adding some to my smoothie....So right now I have a mango, strawberry, banana, spinach and OJ smoothie and it actually tastes pretty darn good! You can't even taste the spinach and other than the green colour of the smoothie you'd never know it was there :D
Eat your heart out Booster Juice!


----------



## Angel wings13

<a href=https://www.peeonastick. com/blinkies.html> <img src=https://www.peeonastick.com/blinkies/seelines.gif></a>

Hehe, just found this. It so describes me starting 8dpo


----------



## Angel wings13

Huh. Didn't work.


----------



## confetti83

AnakeRose said:


> my new favourite kitchen gadget is my smoothie blender! I'm having trouble getting enough veggies because I just can't stomach them so I tried adding some to my smoothie....So right now I have a mango, strawberry, banana, spinach and OJ smoothie and it actually tastes pretty darn good! You can't even taste the spinach and other than the green colour of the smoothie you'd never know it was there :D
> Eat your heart out Booster Juice!

Lol
I will prepare some home made veg soup and will have a bowl every lunch time. Mmmmmm that smoothie sounds good!

I have a super cold I am sneezing galore and I am a bit feverish. Last Teusday a hail storm passed on Malta I went outside to cover the door and the wind was so strong I got locked outside hail the size of a 2 coin falling, no shoes on, only a polo neck which was not very thick. I had to cross the road with about 3cms ice, socks all frozen. Fortunately my neighbour was in the garage. I called my hb and he came to the rescue.
While I was waiting I thought GREAT!!! NOW THIS WILL BE MY BFP MONTH AND I WILL SPEND IT IN A HOSP BED WITH PNEUMONIA!!!GRRRR


----------



## confetti83

Angel wings13 said:


> Awesome confetti! I just bought my digital opks last night. $32 for 20 tests, but I figure it's worth it ! Tested today (just in case), no smiley. I don't expect to get one for a few days

Hope you get a smiley soon! Have you bought preseed or concieve plus?. I really think that if I hadnt done that eggwhite thingy I wouldnt have gotten my eggy. 

Do you like greentea? I have read lots of reviews that it helps with ewcm production. I forgot that I took green tea morn and evening.

Sry for all the questions but I really want you to get ur bfp. I will cont searching as if I am ttc myself.

ONCE A NUTTER ALWAYS A NUTTER! :rofl:


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> Awesome confetti! I just bought my digital opks last night. $32 for 20 tests, but I figure it's worth it ! Tested today (just in case), no smiley. I don't expect to get one for a few days
> 
> Hope you get a smiley soon! Have you bought preseed or concieve plus?. I really think that if I hadnt done that eggwhite thingy I wouldnt have gotten my eggy.
> 
> Do you like greentea? I have read lots of reviews that it helps with ewcm production. I forgot that I took green tea morn and evening.
> 
> Sry for all the questions but I really want you to get ur bfp. I will cont searching as if I am ttc myself.
> 
> ONCE A NUTTER ALWAYS A NUTTER! :rofl:Click to expand...

Lol!
I can't find preseed anywhere. I'm tempted to try the egg thingy...you used it like lube? Did you come up with it on your own or heard of someone else doing it? I also wondered if I should get that product "rePHresh"....it's a vaginal moisturizer that keeps you ph balanced...but I don't know if it would help the sperm or not...i think it's to keep you less acidic, so I don't think it could hurt, but I'll have to look into it.

Jay feels positive about this month too, which is good... Oddly, this would actually be 5 yrs to the DAY from my first chemical pregnancy, IF I end up preggo. I remember the date cuz it was just before valentines day that I found out I was pg, testing one day after af was due. I was freaking out because we had only been together like 4 months, I had a 1 1/2 yr old, plus I conceived after a drunken night, lol... Not even a week later I lost it, my hcg was 162 when I went to the hospital, and 63 2 days later... it was an odd time for me, because it was a definite "oopsy", and I was NOT wanting a baby....yet losing it was still sad. Of course at that time I didn't know we were going to be together forever...

His mother doesn't have any grandkids yet (well she calls my boys her grandkids), and REALLY is rooting for us. On the opposite end, my parents don't know we're trying. My mom worries because of grave's disease and my multiple back issues and what carrying a baby would do to my spine... So to avoid lectures since I am 33, I just don't mention it. But I really can't wait to get my bfp and I know it will happen, just wish it would hurry up! I've gotten pregnant on accident 6 times, so I figure me putting my mind to it like I am shouldn't take long! I just need it to stick! At least the recent m/c seemed to be caused by random chromosome abnormality, and was completely unrelated to my 3 chemicals, which happened when I was severely hyperthyroid.

My chart post-o last month looked pretty good, so now jay needs to get those spermies ready! Out with the old first off, and in with the new!


----------



## Angel wings13

Never thought I'd say "can't wait for the 2ww!" Lol...

I also can't wait for it to end in pregnancy!


----------



## Angel wings13

Omg, I did it! I found pre-seed! Stopped at a walgreens (not my usual one ) for milk, and figured I would check. Bingo! And I found l-arginine, a supplement to raise progesterone! Now I have everything! I am one prepared nut hutter! I mean business !


----------



## confetti83

Oh yeah lady! Bring on the bding!!

I found details of the ewcm thingy on a site there is a video and lots of reviews from ladies who had tried it. I did it cause I did not order preseed, ov was near and usually I have lots of fertile cm so I panicked and did it.


----------



## Angel wings13

Ugh! I totally used my digital wrong today! I forgot, you have to open the package the stick is in, insert it the reader, THEN dip in pee for 15 sec. I'm so used to sticking just sticks in my pee, I messed it up. So, frantically, I got another stick, put it in the reader, put that in my pee, waited, and got an error sign! I think I didn't hold it in pee for the full 15 seconds. Instead of tearing thru another, should I wait til this afternoon or til tomorrow? Wednesday is when I plan to bd, I seriously doubt I'll o before that - I'm thinking fri-sun.....but what if I'm wrong?


----------



## confetti83

Have you thrown the others away. They should have 2 lines like opks.check if thet are the same as yesterdays.

I think you should test this afternoon if you have a 28 day cycle now you should bd today. Sperm live to a max of 7 days so start building the sperm bank!!


----------



## confetti83

Angel wings13 said:


> Ugh! I totally used my digital wrong today! I forgot, you have to open the package the stick is in, insert it the reader, THEN dip in pee for 15 sec. I'm so used to sticking just sticks in my pee, I messed it up. So, frantically, I got another stick, put it in the reader, put that in my pee, waited, and got an error sign! I think I didn't hold it in pee for the full 15 seconds. Instead of tearing thru another, should I wait til this afternoon or til tomorrow? Wednesday is when I plan to bd, I seriously doubt I'll o before that - I'm thinking fri-sun.....but what if I'm wrong?

I just checked ff gallery ov tests. They have 2lines like opks and there are some good examples in there if you want to see.


----------



## FTMommy01

Came back to check in on you confetti, CONGRATS!!!!!! SOOO HAPPY FOR YOU!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


Hope everyone is doing good!


----------



## confetti83

FTMommy01 said:


> Came back to check in on you confetti, CONGRATS!!!!!! SOOO HAPPY FOR YOU!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is doing good!

Thanks!

Hope you are relaxing this cycle maybe you will not havr to ttc again cause you will get a bfp together with Angel.


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> Have you thrown the others away. They should have 2 lines like opks.check if thet are the same as yesterdays.
> 
> I think you should test this afternoon if you have a 28 day cycle now you should bd today. Sperm live to a max of 7 days so start building the sperm bank!!

Yeah I looked at the lines. Slightly darker than yesterday, but not positive, so I'll wait til tomorrow. But I agree bding starts tonight ! Gotta get these old sperm out of him so the new crop is ready.


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> FTMommy01 said:
> 
> 
> Came back to check in on you confetti, CONGRATS!!!!!! SOOO HAPPY FOR YOU!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is doing
> 
> Hope you are relaxing this cycle maybe you will not havr to ttc again cause you will get a bfp together with Angel.
> 
> that would be awesome! I think her and I are only one day apart in our cycle too....
> 
> Had another baby dream last night. I keep catching myself day dreaming at work about it too. Doesn't help that one girl just had a baby, and one girl is pregnant (that found out the same time as me with my mc pg) and now my manager is pregnant....Click to expand...


----------



## confetti83

I think when you are ttc everything seems ro be preg. Even the ads on tv or a series you used to watch one of the characters gets preg.


----------



## AnakeRose

Hey ladies, sorry I haven't been very talkative lately. 

Had a very upsetting dream last night that I'd miscarried and I woke up thinking it was real. Took me a good 20 minutes of outright bawling before my husband could convince me it was a dream. :cry: Damn these vivid dreams! I'd rather have the sex dreams than those!!

On a brighter note, 8 weeks today! :happydance:

My only complaint right now is I have what feels like a pulled muscle on my lower right side. Every time I cough or sleep on my left side it hurts :(


----------



## confetti83

:hugs: Anake

Hope the discomfort eases off soon. Maybe it is jyst the uterus adjusting.

Do you have a bloat bump? I feel bloated like 3x more than when af is coming.


----------



## AnakeRose

confetti83 said:


> :hugs: Anake
> 
> Hope the discomfort eases off soon. Maybe it is jyst the uterus adjusting.
> 
> Do you have a bloat bump? I feel bloated like 3x more than when af is coming.

Thanks girl :hugs:

I'm kinda overweight already so a bloat won't be as noticeable.


----------



## Angel wings13

With my 2 boys I didn't even have a tiny bump til 4 months, but with my last pg, I literally had to buy maternity pants at 7 wks! I was super bloated! I heard it's more common after you've already been pg. the ironic part is I kept worrying I had twins, but the doc said only one (despite extremely high hcg)...
It was a surprise for the ER when I lost another. I guess	deep down I knew.


----------



## Angel wings13

So sorry rose! :hugs:
I'm a vivid dreamer in general, I know how it feels to wake up and still think the dream is real. It can be bad or bittersweet- I've had some super real dreams about being pregnant, especially after the mc...sometimes I would wake up, just laying there, happy, then stand up and realize that my boobs stopped hurting the week before, and it was like re-living a night mare again. 

I'm sure it's just fatigue.and new stress on your body.


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> So sorry rose! :hugs:
> I'm a vivid dreamer in general, I know how it feels to wake up and still think the dream is real. It can be bad or bittersweet- I've had some super real dreams about being pregnant, especially after the mc...sometimes I would wake up, just laying there, happy, then stand up and realize that my boobs stopped hurting the week before, and it was like re-living a night mare again.
> 
> I'm sure it's just fatigue.and new stress on your body.

Yeah probably. I wish I could sleep more at night time. Seems I can sleep during the day with no problems...weird. I have a skype board meeting tonight with our provincial Geocaching association and I'm SO ready for bed already! I gave up scorekeeping because I wasn't getting home till after midnight and I was freezing cold most of the time.


----------



## Angel wings13

That fatigue mixed with insomnia is a killer! The best advice I can give is to get sleep while you can. 

There's an old wives tale about being cold means a girl...although I guess thats hard to gauge in winter,lol.


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> That fatigue mixed with insomnia is a killer! The best advice I can give is to get sleep while you can.
> 
> There's an old wives tale about being cold means a girl...although I guess thats hard to gauge in winter,lol.

hmm...I'm good with that! I really want a girl :) but, I'll be just as happy with a boy :) They'll both learn how to skate at an early age anyways!!


----------



## confetti83

I did anothet test today it is getting darker. The only symptoms I have is fatigue sooo tired all the time and my bbobs are super veiny and have gotten bigger.


----------



## AnakeRose

confetti83 said:


> I did anothet test today it is getting darker. The only symptoms I have is fatigue sooo tired all the time and my bbobs are super veiny and have gotten bigger.

:thumbup: that's great. I just want to take another test to see how quickly it would come up :haha:

Today I'm feeling pretty decent. My stomach is still pretty queasy, but I think I had a better sleep last night. Hubby has noticed my boobs have gotten bigger and thankfully they didn't hurt this morning :winkwink:


----------



## Angel wings13

So, back to weird animals...
My kitten just started , um, humping my arm...?
He's done it 6 times in the last 24 hrs! It's freaking me out! Opk -, but maybe he's sensing that I'm almost "ready"? He's only 4 months old! I've never had a cat do this! It's creepy, and when I tucked my arm under the blanket he went beserk- pawing, mewing, crying, and trying to "dig" my arm from the blanket! He even wraps his front paws around me and bites my wrist, and he hunches his back! It is freaky!


----------



## Angel wings13

Dtd with preseed last night for first time. I only used a little (1.5) due to me reading about some people saying to be careful not to use too much. OH couldn't feel the difference, so I will use the recommended amount of 3 next time. On the bright side , it allowed me to check my cervix position for first time, and it is high! Not sure about soft or open, but using the applicator I was able to determine the height. Interesting.


----------



## confetti83

Sry for the double post


----------



## AnakeRose

Geez, I just laid down on the couch and closed my eyes for what felt like 2 seconds and it's 2 hours later....


----------



## Angel wings13

You need the sleep!


----------



## AnakeRose

LOL I know! I just wish I could get that sleep at night time!


----------



## confetti83

Angel I am sleeping but somehow I am waking up at about 1am and 4 am for half an hour than in the mirn I feel like a truck hit me.

Angel I never seen a cat do the things you said. I just feel ov is near for you!


----------



## Angel wings13

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q80qCVf3vTA&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

I tried to record his recent "act", it's a bit too hard to see cuz I was filming with my "free" arm,lol...so I was blocking the light. I put it on you tube lol


----------



## Angel wings13

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGkObZJLX6A&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Angel wings13

Sorry, the first link didn't work


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> Angel I am sleeping but somehow I am waking up at about 1am and 4 am for half an hour than in the mirn I feel like a truck hit me.
> 
> Angel I never seen a cat do the things you said. I just feel ov is near for you!

When I was pg with both my boys, I remember waking up a lot through the night, but always to pee...anywhere from 2 - 6 times!


----------



## AnakeRose

Ok that is one wacky kitten!! He must sense your hormones....


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> Ok that is one wacky kitten!! He must sense your hormones....

He has never done this before! I googled it, and the theories range from a female in heat nearby, (that's not it, everyone on our block has fixed cats) to them "liking" their human's pheromones, and some just say it's like early puberty,lol.


----------



## AnakeRose

maybe

man I had a huge craving for anything coconut today. I bought a bag of young coconut and a can of coconut water (which I can't decide if I liked it or not).


----------



## confetti83

:rofl: the kitten just doesnt give up!! Poor kitty he just wants one more try lol. Sooo cute.

Anake I have no cravings yet, it is so early but I have been eating more healthier and I dropped like a kilo in water weight. I drop the initial weight very easily but the rest is very stubborn. I plan to try and stay the same in the first tri cause I am a bit overweight. Its a pity cause before I started to have probs at work I dropped 12kilos an was a size 10. But I am an emotional eater and the festivities didnt help either.


----------



## AnakeRose

confetti83 said:


> :rofl: the kitten just doesnt give up!! Poor kitty he just wants one more try lol. Sooo cute.
> 
> Anake I have no cravings yet, it is so early but I have been eating more healthier and I dropped like a kilo in water weight. I drop the initial weight very easily but the rest is very stubborn. I plan to try and stay the same in the first tri cause I am a bit overweight. Its a pity cause before I started to have probs at work I dropped 12kilos an was a size 10. But I am an emotional eater and the festivities didnt help either.

Oh what I wouldn't give to be a Size 10 :winkwink:


----------



## Nazz4

Hey ladies, sorry I haven't posted in awhile. CONGRATS CONFETTI!!! How exciting!!!

Well I was just taking a mini-break from BnB so I could clear my mind a little, and it was my birthday on Sunday so I didn't want to think about babies and such this week. Of course I would have much rather been pregnant on my b-day than drunk, but hey I guess I have to wait for that one. OH was kind of annoying me too, saying that something must be wrong with one of us (and he was hinting at me), but we've only been TTC for 2 months!!! That's something you say if you've been TTC for like 8 months at the earliest. Plus he's the one who has testicular fibrosis running in his family, and I'm the one who has the fertile myrtle family! He's nuttier than I am! 

Anyways he still wants to TTC so I guess I'm giving in lol. The only thing is that after March if not pregnant I think we're going to have to take a break. Kind of hard to explain, but if I got preg in March then the baby would be due in December which is perfect because that is when I am on break from school in between semesters. After that the baby would be due during my last semester (which is when I have to do student teaching and I really CAN'T miss any days of that) so we will have to take a break until like September so that the baby could be due after I graduate. So on that note I really hope I get pregnant here before April rolls around so that I don't have to take a half year break! I don't know if OH and I could even handle that, we're both too baby crazy!

Sorry for the essay guys, it's been awhile...


----------



## Angel wings13

Nice to see you nazz !
Happy birthday! :D
I couldn't even kid myself into taking a break,lol. It would always be in my mind! At least I c can vent here


----------



## Angel wings13

Oh and yes, your bf is crazy to think after 2 months there is a "problem". My best friend was on bc forever and ended up taking a year to conceive. They say in any given month, a couple has a 20% chance of conceiving. Assuming they aren't using protection I mean. At your age I would give it a year before worrying about "problems". 

This is cycle 3 for me, and I'm hoping third time's a charm!

I'm on so many vitamins and supplements, plus metformin, this has to work or I really feel like I can't take it! 
Nut hutter for real! I feel like babies are the only thing I think about. It's just so bizarre, just a few years ago I was dead set against more kids....funny what mc can do. I feel like I was screwed over, robbed - I know I said it before, but it's crazy how strongly I changed my mind. I'm going to be wearing my fiance out big time. Hell, after "fertile" week, we're both worn out! Between work and kids - the bd'ing perfectly timed, it's exhausting! Not to mention the ENDLESS hours I now spend online - that started during last pregnancy when I w as diagnosed as "threatened" mc..... I had to look up SCH, enlarged yolk sac, etc, etc... I even paid $40 to some stupid online "doctor" explaining my situation, and if I was holding on to false hope - only to be told "never lose hope, I'd say it's 50/50" uh....that was $40 I'll never get back and NO help at all! That's when the desperation REALLY got bad, and hasn't left. I was still in denial after losing the twin... I'd read random stories about women getting a d&c, only to keep having pg symptoms... Turned out some had a twin no one saw that survived, some actually OVULATED just after/before d&c and were getting bfp's in 2 weeks!

I held to hope for awhile...
But eventually I had to accept it. 

And here I am, a woman on a mission, fighting to get back what was taken from me!


----------



## confetti83

Welcome back Nazz!!

We were ntnp in September and this was our 4 cycle ttc it takes a while to concirve even a year forn healthy couples. 

Yay now I can wish for 2 bfps yours and Angels this cycle!! What cycle day are you Nazz?


----------



## confetti83

Silly me for asking I just saw your ov chart. You can be in the tww together girls!


----------



## B Michaelson

Hi Ladies! It's been awhile. I had to take a break till I knew what was going on with my life. So it's official, I have a new job. It's awesome because it's a 25% raise but sucks because TTC is now for sure on hold for a lot longer than I had hoped. I turned down 2 offers and decided I wanted to TTC again but they came back with such a good offer I had to take it.

I see a couple of you ladies got your BFP. Congrats Anake and Confetti!! I hope I haven't missed anyone.

I'm getting a little nervous that I have to wait and hoping I'm still able to conceive after waiting. Starting to wonder if I should freeze some eggies lol. I know I'm only 32, but I'm no spring chicken.

Well I will try and check in now and then but I think being on bnb might be difficult knowing that I can't participate yet :(

Take care and baby dust to you guys!!

:dust:


----------



## Angel wings13

Last night I had a weird scratchy feeling in my ovary... this morning I got a smiley!!! I knew I would somewhere between wed-fri!! According to the instructions, the smiley USUALLY indicates that you will ovulate in 12-48 hrs, with 36 being average.

@Confetti - IDK if we would have dtd monday night if it weren't for your sperm bank building comment!! I was going to start today, thinking I will O by friday for sure...but you never know, maybe I'll O as early as tonight! DEFINITELY still dtd today, but with this smiley we are NOT skipping Thursday - no way! Tonight, tomorrow AND friday! Saturday we are taking the boys to Monster Jam, and usually come home EXHAUSTED. I was worried I might O that day and miss out - but now I'm sure I'll O no later than Friday!


----------



## confetti83

Thanks B Michealson. I think freezing eggies might be a bit extreme you should maybe focus on getting fit and eating healthy so when you ttc you are all ready to go!

Angel I saw you got a smiley face!!!! I knew it would happen soon xxxxx bd bd bd if he is tired rape him lol just kidding. If he is tired just try to seduce him to the point of no return lol.


----------



## Nazz4

Thanks for the welcome back committee guys lol... I didn't expect anything less from you nutters of course. Angel and I have like the same cycle, but she O's way before I do (about a week before) Although my Oing seems to be getting earlier and earlier since coming off BC so we will see. Temps have been crazy so far this cycle :nope: last cycles temps were so nice looking. Maybe I should temp vaginally. Also I have noticed the days when I have low temps are the days when OH kept the ceiling fan on all night. He goes to bed after me so I never know it until I wake up and stick the thermometer in my mouth.


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> Thanks for the welcome back committee guys lol... I didn't expect anything less from you nutters of course. Angel and I have like the same cycle, but she O's way before I do (about a week before) Although my Oing seems to be getting earlier and earlier since coming off BC so we will see. Temps have been crazy so far this cycle :nope: last cycles temps were so nice looking. Maybe I should temp vaginally. Also I have noticed the days when I have low temps are the days when OH kept the ceiling fan on all night. He goes to bed after me so I never know it until I wake up and stick the thermometer in my mouth.

I read about cold rooms possibly effecting temp. we like it cold when we sleep, air blasting and fan on, so I tuck my thermometer under the mattress. Keeps it away from cold air, and all I have to do is drop my left arm and pull it up - I barely move at all!


----------



## FTMommy01

Stopping by to say hi!! (cant stay gone for too long) lol. Last week I started working out and eating really healthy and have continued all the way into this week. Even though its only been two weeks I already feel so much more energy and just feel a lot better. Its so hard to NTNP, how do you turn your mind off when it comes to thinking about this kind of stuff! Oh well, we have been BDing a lot in the past couple weeks too (maybe THATS why my energy is up) :haha: I dont normally Ovulate until the end of the month though so for right now we are just having fun.

FX Angel, hope you catch your egg!!!


----------



## Wugz22

Congrats confetti! Happy and healthy 9 months to you!

Expecting to O this weekend! Cutting out all pre-o caffeine intake and alcohol... Last few months I have just been staying away from it during the TwW, but thought It couldn't hurt to just avoid all together. Green tea is my new best friend! Too bad it doesn't taste that Great...


----------



## Angel wings13

I'm addicted to mountain dew in a can. I've tried cutting back, but can't! I do cut back a bit in the 2ww, this time I think I'll cut down to half. Getting dull twinges in my ovary. Probably o tomorrow, hoping for a friday temp spike!


----------



## Wugz22

Omg I LOVE Mountain Dew in a can. Suddenly cravings it now....


----------



## AnakeRose

Never could get the taste for mountain dew. I love Dr. Pepper though!

First doctors appointment tomorrow!! 

Today has NOT been a good day. My stomach has been so queasy that I've been lying on the couch all day, which in turn has made me very sore :(


----------



## confetti83

Welcome back Wugz!!! 

Yay so now Angel, Nazz and Wugz are in the game, and you could all be in the 2ww together.

Ft Mommy switching off completelty from ttc mode is impossibe at least you can relax and have fun bding.

Anake hope you feel better I am obsessing that I do nit gave many preg symptoms. I must stop thinking about it but it is hard feeling preg when symptoms are so little. With my son it was the same I had no nausea cant resist testing tomm to see if line is darker.


----------



## AnakeRose

confetti83 said:


> Welcome back Wugz!!!
> 
> Yay so now Angel, Nazz and Wugz are in the game, and you could all be in the 2ww together.
> 
> Ft Mommy switching off completelty from ttc mode is impossibe at least you can relax and have fun bding.
> 
> Anake hope you feel better I am obsessing that I do nit gave many preg symptoms. I must stop thinking about it but it is hard feeling preg when symptoms are so little. With my son it was the same I had no nausea cant resist testing tomm to see if line is darker.

Thanks girl. Right now I'm munching on some honey nut cheerios and a glass of milk. Food has not been my friend today :(


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> Welcome back Wugz!!!
> 
> Yay so now Angel, Nazz and Wugz are in the game, and you could all be in the 2ww together.
> 
> Ft Mommy switching off completelty from ttc mode is impossibe at least you can relax and have fun bding.
> 
> Anake hope you feel better I am obsessing that I do nit gave many preg symptoms. I must stop thinking about it but it is hard feeling preg when symptoms are so little. With my son it was the same I had no nausea cant resist testing tomm to see if line is darker.

I guess no one knew what they were in for with this POAS disease... I thought a bfp was the cure!

Confetti, don't worry if you don't have symptoms, on average, women don't get symptoms til 6-8 weeks anyways, we are all obsessed so you are more aware...plus I read up to 25% of pregnant women get no early symptoms! Just think of all the women who don't even know they are pregnant til like 4 months !


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> confetti83 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome back Wugz!!!
> 
> Yay so now Angel, Nazz and Wugz are in the game, and you could all be in the 2ww together.
> 
> Ft Mommy switching off completelty from ttc mode is impossibe at least you can relax and have fun bding.
> 
> Anake hope you feel better I am obsessing that I do nit gave many preg symptoms. I must stop thinking about it but it is hard feeling preg when symptoms are so little. With my son it was the same I had no nausea cant resist testing tomm to see if line is darker.
> 
> I guess no one knew what they were in for with this POAS disease... I thought a bfp was the cure!
> 
> Confetti, don't worry if you don't have symptoms, on average, women don't get symptoms til 6-8 weeks anyways, we are all obsessed so you are more aware...plus I read up to 25% of pregnant women get no early symptoms! Just think of all the women who don't even know they are pregnant til like 4 months !Click to expand...

I felt great until 7 weeks and then boom....


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> Never could get the taste for mountain dew. I love Dr. Pepper though!
> 
> First doctors appointment tomorrow!!
> 
> Today has NOT been a good day. My stomach has been so queasy that I've been lying on the couch all day, which in turn has made me very sore :(

:(
Sorry to hear that.... Just think, you're more than half way thru 1st trimester, pg women usually feel great during their second trimester!


----------



## Angel wings13

I feel ya, Rose. Hope you start feeling better soon. :hugs:


----------



## Nazz4

Man I'm so jealous of you preggo gals ^.^ I'd give anything to be nauseous and queasy and laying on the couch all day if it meant a bun in the oven! Of course I'm sure everyone says that until it happens.


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> Man I'm so jealous of you preggo gals ^.^ I'd give anything to be nauseous and queasy and laying on the couch all day if it meant a bun in the oven! Of course I'm sure everyone says that until it happens.

Sorry Nazz :(


----------



## confetti83

Nazz4 said:


> Man I'm so jealous of you preggo gals ^.^ I'd give anything to be nauseous and queasy and laying on the couch all day if it meant a bun in the oven! Of course I'm sure everyone says that until it happens.

I understand Nazz I was a bit jealous of all the preg ladies until I got my bfp. I think its normal, bd bd bd so we have 3 more preggo ladies in this thread.


----------



## Nazz4

It's ok, my time will come sooner or later (hopefully sooner). I think if I was the same age as you guys I would be a lot more impatient, no offence, but since we are both still quite young I'm trying not to sweat it. The only real worry is if OH has testicular fibrosis and then we would have to do invitro. If he does then its like were doing all this trying for nothing. anyways we have a lot of time to figure stuff out, but hopefully something happens in my uterus here soon!!! I want to go on this journey with all of you!


----------



## AnakeRose

I just spent the last 2 hours trying to keep something in my stomach...Finally I'm able to keep down a peanut butter sandwich and ginger tea....I wouldn't wish morning sickness on my worst enemy! (yes I know I'm being dramatic lol!)


----------



## Angel wings13

With my oldest son, I thought I was one of the lucky few with no morning sickness... I was 16 weeks and doing GREAT. Them at 17 wks, I was walking through a parking lot, and this car started up with really bad exhaust fumes... . The smell was awful! I had just walked in the store, and just puked right there! From that moment on, screw "morning sickness", I was stuck the minute I woke up til I went to sleep. This went on strong for about 3 weeks, then continued not as strong for 3 more. I lost about 10 lbs and was scared I was too skinny for being almost 5 months pregnant.... My lips were chapped, cracking and swollen from dehydration, I couldn't even keep 2 oz of water down before noon. By lunch, I was both starving and dying of thirst! I learned the hard way to eat VERY slow...
Those few weeks were rough!

With my second, I was very nauseous, but never actually sick, lost my appetite for my first trimester...


----------



## Angel wings13

Day 2 of smiley - that thing better not be positive for more than 3 days...or I'm going to have a meltdown


----------



## confetti83

:hugs: Anake

Angel I have heard of some women who get 2 smileys it is normal.


----------



## AnakeRose

20 min till my first appointment! wish me luck :D


----------



## confetti83

Sry Anake but I have been falling asleep quite early.

News?????


----------



## Angel wings13

How goes the appt Rose?

As for 2 smileys, that's ok, I'll even be ok with one more - but if out keeps up then I'll be in the same boat as prior months....REALLY hoping for a temp spike tomorrow or saturday. I've had ovarian pain off and on all day. I also wiped earlier and got a peach spot, which has only happened to me once before during o... Hoping this is good and "the one" :dust:


----------



## AnakeRose

Appointment went well. Everything looks fine. She did a papp because I can't remember my last one (I hate those!). I may be further along than 8 weeks (which I figured). Won't know that till my ultrasound. She put me on some meds for nausea which seems to be working, but the side effect is drowsiness (like I need more of that!). No fetal heart beat monitor on site today :( 2 more weeks till my scan. I don't know how I'm going to keep this pregnancy a secret from my new job with all the appointments scheduled. No one works in the evening!!:growlmad:


----------



## Angel wings13

Yea Rose! Happy everything was well! Maybe you popped out an egg just before your af, who knows , it happens!


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> Yea Rose! Happy everything was well! Maybe you popped out an egg just before your af, who knows , it happens!

Yeah maybe. :)


----------



## Angel wings13

So....being the nut hutter that I am, I did my usual dollar store run :rofl: and bought 4 opks and 4 pg tests. As you all know, I got smiley #2 on my expensive opks today....well...drum roll please...

Dollar store opk tonight - negative! VERY negative! The sensitivity is only 20mIU, so technically one could get a few days of positives with those...my digi I think is 50 miU...
So I'm NOT surging! That peach spot and constant o pain must mean the egg just popped! Yes! So, we dtd late mon/early tues, wed pm, and tonight! So, like 2 1/2 days before, day before, day of, and plan to tomorrow as well!

Of course the POAS in me will still do the digi tomorrow. Just to check, lol. 
Here's to hoping I wake up with a temp spike!! Wish me luck!

:dust:


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> Yea Rose! Happy everything was well! Maybe you popped out an egg just before your af, who knows , it happens!
> 
> Yeah maybe. :)Click to expand...

Even if they had the doppler heart monitor, they aren't as strong as u/s, and usually can't pick up the hb before 10 wks, sometimes 12. The u/s can detect it much earlier! So excited for you! When you get your scan, faster hb usually means girl, and slower means boy - usually, and only if it's at least 10 wks - early on is too hard to tell. Not exactly fact, but not just an old wives tale either- it's statistics.


----------



## GrassRoots

Hey girls, I've been away for a couple of weeks but I'm back in the TWW! I will be 8DPO on Sunday and plan to start testing then. I hope this is my month! I would loooove an October baby, it's my fav month! Our timing was really good again this month so hopefully this will be it!


----------



## AnakeRose

GrassRoots said:


> Hey girls, I've been away for a couple of weeks but I'm back in the TWW! I will be 8DPO on Sunday and plan to start testing then. I hope this is my month! I would loooove an October baby, it's my fav month! Our timing was really good again this month so hopefully this will be it!

Good luck girl!! FX for some October babies!


----------



## GrassRoots

You share a due date with my SIL, girly! She told us the news at Christmas and I thought you right away!


----------



## confetti83

I am happy your appt went fine Anake. My appt is on the 20th of feb I went to see my doc on Monday just to check my bp cause with my son I had low blood pressure and heart palpitations also had lots of dizzy spells and difficulty breathing so they had me wear a heart monitor for a day. Hope I do not have thd same complications cause I would have to givr up driving


----------



## confetti83

Angelif you look at my chart and see the dip and than 2 steady temps ff gave me crosshairs there. Yay hope your temp goes up.

Grassroots good luck..


----------



## Angel wings13

UGH! My fiance and I rarely fight but we had an argument tonight.... I would want to bd anyway, but I got a little over-emotional about it..... so no BD tonight :(

Just praying that last night's will have done the trick. Any how, I have Bd'd the day of O with zero luck so far, so maybe this routine change up will be good.

Oddly I feel like I am 5dpo right now - pressure in my lower abdomen, emotional,etc...weird! I'm sure my temp sill spike tomorrow or the next day though


----------



## confetti83

My dh and I had a fight also the day after ov lol. Maybe it is a sign. Have you started drinking pineapple juice and milk? They help with implantation.


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> My dh and I had a fight also the day after ov lol. Maybe it is a sign. Have you started drinking pineapple juice and milk? They help with implantation.

No on pineapple, yes on milk! Plus :
Prenatals, vit c 500, b complex , vit E, L-arginine, baby aspirin, and of.course metformin.

Negative opk this morning ! Woo hoo! :happydance: FINALLY! 2 POSITIVES FOLLOWED BY A NEGATIVE! FIRST TIME EVER! MY HORMONES SEEM BALANCED!
:thumbup:


----------



## AnakeRose

Whoever invented Diclectin needs a medal! That stuff works wonders on nausea!! I feel like myself (although tired), but I'm getting laundry done and a pot of soup on the stove and cleaning up. I haven't felt this good in nearly 3 weeks :D

My house smells SO good right now! Making ham and split pea soup. Cooking the ham hock to make stock right now. Saw the recipe on the Food Network (one of Michael Smith's).


----------



## Angel wings13

Ok, all signs point to O yesterday, although my temp only went up a little. Ewcm yesterday and today, neg opk, but my ovary has a strange burning sensation....never had that. I always get o pain/cramps, never burning. I googled (of course,lol) and seems that it can be a ruptured cyst (not likely), an irritated cyst - IF af was due, or I also saw that "burning" after o COULD be the corpus luteum, and that a "strong" ov can sometimes produce a bigger, stronger CL.... Which means good progesterone...I'm hoping that's what it is, cuz all these supplements I'm ramming down my mouth are supposed to help progesterone. Any one here had that?
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/cycle-1358056800z4z15z28z17.png


----------



## confetti83

I had like a Uti feeling after ov dont know if it is like you are describing but if you google ignore the bad things. I havent enjoyed my preg because of all the chemical pregs and mcs I found about. That is why I am praying for symptoms. Today I realised my son accidentally hit my bboby and it hurt sooooo bad! good sign.

HOPE YOUR TEMP GOES UP AGAIN ANGEL


----------



## confetti83

AnakeRose said:


> Whoever invented Diclectin needs a medal! That stuff works wonders on nausea!! I feel like myself (although tired), but I'm getting laundry done and a pot of soup on the stove and cleaning up. I haven't felt this good in nearly 3 weeks :D
> 
> My house smells SO good right now! Making ham and split pea soup. Cooking the ham hock to make stock right now. Saw the recipe on the Food Network (one of Michael Smith's).

I am happy yoy feel better Angel. mmmmmmmm soup! I am a soupaholic.


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> I had like a Uti feeling after ov dont know if it is like you are describing but if you google ignore the bad things. I havent enjoyed my preg because of all the chemical pregs and mcs I found about. That is why I am praying for symptoms. Today I realised my son accidentally hit my bboby and it hurt sooooo bad! good sign.
> 
> HOPE YOUR TEMP GOES UP AGAIN ANGEL

Well my only ovary is my right ovary, but funny you said that, cuz I thought to myself " I wonder if this is what a uti feels like"

I've had 3 UTI's in my life, all while pg, and all of them discovered before I had any painful symptoms. I was peeing a lot, but since I was pg, thought nothing of it lol.

But since this is the right side, I know it's not that.

@rose- I'm happy to see the med is working so well for you! Now you get to nourish your bean!


----------



## AnakeRose

Yes! Now that I can tolerate eating food I'm going to make up for lost time (well maybe not literally:haha:). Made an amazing ham and split pea soup for supper tonight. I've really been lacking veggies lately.


----------



## GrassRoots

Is it a possible pregnancy symptom to be peeing CONSTANTLY at 6-7dpo? It could totally just be a coincidence but I feel like all I did was pee today and I did NOT drink any more than I normally do. I shouldn't psyche myself up with what are probably phantom symptoms but it has me kinda wonderin! :)


----------



## confetti83

GrassRoots said:


> Is it a possible pregnancy symptom to be peeing CONSTANTLY at 6-7dpo? It could totally just be a coincidence but I feel like all I did was pee today and I did NOT drink any more than I normally do. I shouldn't psyche myself up with what are probably phantom symptoms but it has me kinda wonderin! :)

If it is not your norm peeing constantly can be a preg symptom. You can implant in 6dpo some ladies even had ib at 5dpo!

:dust:


----------



## confetti83

Living with me yest was dangerous ladiea. So I prayed for preg symptoms and I had the worst gas attack INHUMANE! My husband heard my guts rumbling all the time and after booooom.


----------



## Nazz4

I always pee more in the tww, idk why. And there is usually like a few days where I just pee about once an hour. Anyways, can somebody PLEASE tell me what's going on with my chart? I think its trying to spell something. :haha: 

Congrats on the appt rose!


----------



## Angel wings13

GrassRoots said:


> Is it a possible pregnancy symptom to be peeing CONSTANTLY at 6-7dpo? It could totally just be a coincidence but I feel like all I did was pee today and I did NOT drink any more than I normally do. I shouldn't psyche myself up with what are probably phantom symptoms but it has me kinda wonderin! :)

Sorta what nazz said.... If it's a new tww symptom for you, that is a good thing. I pee a lot as it is. I have to ask my fiance if he thinks I'm peeing more :rofl:


----------



## Angel wings13

Lol confetti!
@nazz - have you been taking your temp at the same time? 
I noticed your chart looks like your one from the month before last. Are you using opk's? God :blush: I sound like your mother! Lol.... Sorry just wondering....
It looks like you might have o'd yesterday!


----------



## AnakeRose

confetti83 said:


> Living with me yest was dangerous ladiea. So I prayed for preg symptoms and I had the worst gas attack INHUMANE! My husband heard my guts rumbling all the time and after booooom.

LOL join the club! I'm ALWAYS gassy!! I'm starting to sound like a guy :blush:


----------



## Nazz4

Angel wings13 said:


> Lol confetti!
> @nazz - have you been taking your temp at the same time?
> I noticed your chart looks like your one from the month before last. Are you using opk's? God :blush: I sound like your mother! Lol.... Sorry just wondering....
> It looks like you might have o'd yesterday!

I take it around the same time every day, on weekdays I wake up at like 6:30/7 am but on weekends I wake up around 10 so a little later. It didn't seem to matter last cycle though.I tried opks my first cycle ttc and I gave up on them because they were driving me and even OH crazy lol. It was funny before he understood how they work he though they were like preg tests where a line is a line and he was like why do you keep Oing?? Then once he got it he was just like me, wanting to put them under a microscope trying to figure out which is darker. Anyways I gave up on them and don't feel like dishing out the money for digis. I figure plenty of people get preg without even trying so why should I need to try sooo hard lol :dohh: but yeah this chart does look like my first unfortunately, and idk if maybe I already O'd which would be big difference from the past 2. I did feel a twinge in my ovaries though either yesterday or the day before after we bd (can't remember which time lol).


----------



## confetti83

Angel looks like you may be getting crosshairs soon!

Nazz I agree opks made me go crazy hope you get your crosshairs soon!


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> Angel looks like you may be getting crosshairs soon!
> 
> Nazz I agree opks made me go crazy hope you get your crosshairs soon!

Yep! I entered a temp in for tomorrow, and it crosshairs me for thur, day 2 of my smiley! Aldo had that peach spot. Then my ovary burned yesterday, that's gone now. Took both brands of opk still negative! It's such a relief ! 

Nazz I know how you feel. The last 2 cycles I used those stupid target opk's and literally got 16 positives out of 20, 2 negative, and 2 that I couldn't decide.

I decided to go ahead and cough up the money for the digital. Thanks to those and the metformin, I KNOW I ovulated, and I know that it was either thursday or friday , most likely thursday since I had that tiny spot.

For the first time, ff gave me a pregnancy rating of "excellent".

We dtd 3 days before o, 2 days before, day before, skip one, then day after - which depending on exactly when the egg released, even dtd friday could work! I used a small amount of preseed the first 2 times, a generous amount the 3 rd time, and a CRAZY amount the final time. I had Jay watch the great sperm race too. After our no bd thurs evening and my mini fit I threw, lol, I just wanted him to umberstand WHY it was SO important. He was cracking me up- saying things like" look what you're doing to my poor sperm!" And " I feel bad for putting my swimmers in such a dangerous place!" And "80% dead in just SECONDS! You murderer!" :rofl: he was kidding, not actually yelling at me... I am definitely lucky to have a man so on board . We are backwards from a lot of couples - he always says if w had the money, he would want to be a stay at home Dad - typical traits of a cancer male. Just like other capricorns, I'd love to be out there making enough money on my own so he could be a stay at home Dad. But, though not poor, we aren't well off, and both have to work. He's also an early bird and I'm a night owl. It works perfectly. He gets the boys ready for school every morning, then I help them with homework every afternoon, and do baths /tuck into bed things if I'm off work since I usually work at 430. It's nice, he gets up early, I get to sleep in, then he takes a quick nap in the afternoon (why is it men seem to need naps?).... A nice balance. Just hoping we keep a balance once we have a newborn! :baby:


----------



## Angel wings13

Omg, confetti : look at our charts just before and after o! (imagine seeing my o cd 12)
They are identical for the 2 days before and after o! I mean line wise. We had the same dip and the same rise!


----------



## Wugz22

What do you girls know about Vitex? I just started reading about it. Would it be wise for someone to start taking it who doesn't technically have a diagnosed fertility problem? It seems like there are some amazing stories about it out there, but at the same time, I would hate to screw up my hormones because I'm impatient... We've only been TTC for 3 cycles and I appear to be ovulating... Possibly an LP on the shorter side, 10-13 days... But other than that I think most of the problems are in my head... Any thoughts on it?


----------



## GrassRoots

I know nothing about Vitex. :( I'm sure some of the ladies here will, though!

Would any of you mind checking out my thread with pics from my pregnancy test this morning? It's probably all in my head but I'd love a few extra pairs of eyes checking it out with me! :) I will be testing again tomorrow morning (about 12 hours from now) so I will hopefully know better by then. Praying for a distinguishable line!!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/1703877-means-nothing-right-7-8-dpo.html


----------



## AnakeRose

I'm not sure what to make of that test GrassRoots. That line does seem to be out of place. The only thing I did different the month we conceived was take 50mg of B6 to help lengthen my LP because it was coming up short.


----------



## confetti83

Angel your chart does look like mine at the time of ov and after! :dust:

Wugz I took Vitex ( Agnus Castus) the cycle before this one. I had a Lp of 14 days although I spotted the last 4. That cycle we did nit time bding well enough. This cycle I did not take it but just cause I forgot to buy it.


----------



## confetti83

GrassRoots said:


> I know nothing about Vitex. :( I'm sure some of the ladies here will, though!
> 
> Would any of you mind checking out my thread with pics from my pregnancy test this morning? It's probably all in my head but I'd love a few extra pairs of eyes checking it out with me! :) I will be testing again tomorrow morning (about 12 hours from now) so I will hopefully know better by then. Praying for a distinguishable line!!
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/1703877-means-nothing-right-7-8-dpo.html

hey I see a second line not the dye of piil at end but where it is suppised to be!!! Keep us updated!


----------



## Nazz4

I don't know anything about vitex either. I see that line! I can't tell if it's a real line or an evap though... I've never used the internet cheapies before. Take one in the morning tomorrow!


----------



## GrassRoots

I definitely will! Would an evap line show up within 1-2 minutes? I honestly do not know!


----------



## Nazz4

IDK I've never had an evap before, honesty I didn't even know they existed until I started coming on BnB lol. I do know they are more common with the cheapies and with the blue-dye's though. Here is a site about preg tests with pictures and how frequent evaps and what not are... IDK if internet cheapies are on there or not. https://www.peeonastick.com/hpts.html


----------



## Angel wings13

GrassRoots said:


> I know nothing about Vitex. :( I'm sure some of the ladies here will, though!
> 
> Would any of you mind checking out my thread with pics from my pregnancy test this morning? It's probably all in my head but I'd love a few extra pairs of eyes checking it out with me! :) I will be testing again tomorrow morning (about 12 hours from now) so I will hopefully know better by then. Praying for a distinguishable line!!
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/1703877-means-nothing-right-7-8-dpo.html

I see the line for sure, have you used that test before? Maybe that's where the line shows on that brand. Or sometimes it can vary. I took a test one time and the control line was in the middle, lol, I had to break the test to even try to see the test line! If it's an IC maybe something similar happened... It doesn't look like a smear - I've had that before too, almost mistook it for a bfp, then realized it was because there was too much urine - but yours looks like a bfp to me!


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> What do you girls know about Vitex? I just started reading about it. Would it be wise for someone to start taking it who doesn't technically have a diagnosed fertility problem? It seems like there are some amazing stories about it out there, but at the same time, I would hate to screw up my hormones because I'm impatient... We've only been TTC for 3 cycles and I appear to be ovulating... Possibly an LP on the shorter side, 10-13 days... But other than that I think most of the problems are in my head... Any thoughts on it?

Idk.... Your luteal phase may be short cuz of the bc pills, that can make things screwy...

I would ask your doc before taking it. I came across some info on it, not much, while I was researching ways to naturally raise progesterone, and certain supplements, like vit E , C, B complex , etc, are sage to take while trying to conceive, but I did read that "otc fertility treatments" should be confirmed by a.doc that you need them. Some of them, can't remember if it was was the agnus castus or the black cohosh, are actually controversial, and one of them I saw that iut was
Important to only take on certain cycle days....
Wish I could remember more...
It's quite possible that your body just needs time.


----------



## Angel wings13

GrassRoots said:


> I definitely will! Would an evap line show up within 1-2 minutes? I honestly do not know!

An evap would rarely show that fast, and definitely not the correct color AND correct time frame... I think you got yourself a bfp! Congrats! :dust:

Praying to fertility Gods that I will be joining you in a week or so!!!

:dust:


----------



## Angel wings13

I've been trying the countdown to pregnancy site, it has some useful info, but I don't like their format as much as ff....plus I'm actually happy with my nut hutters, lol.. And I was just looking for a ticker....
Can't put it in my sig line on my phone though....

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/cycle-1358056800z4z15z28z17.png


----------



## confetti83

I just found this preg pic thought I would use it as an avatar. I was 39 weeks hope it brings me some luck.


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> I just found this preg pic thought I would use it as an avatar. I was 39 weeks hope it brings me some luck.

I was getting ready to say whoa! You look more than 5 wks! Lol...

But, 39wks? You don't look that far along either! You look like how I carried both my boys - more like a block than like a basketball....


----------



## Angel wings13

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/cycle-1358056800z4z15z28z17.png

Everytime I see this - "13 days till testing" I laugh...

Can't help I ovulated a couple days early! I am going to try to show a little restraint, but I know I can't wait til 16dpo! :rofl:


----------



## confetti83

Maybe you can wait at least until 10dpo?! I waited 2days after my dip.


----------



## Nazz4

Yeah you do not look 39 weeks in that pic IMO! You look good though, like you didn't gain much weight everywhere else, just the bump lol.

So I temped this morning and it was 97.83 so I was like hmm... annoyed that it went back down again, and I decided to try doing it vaginally. Came out to 98.16, same as yesterdays. So I think I'm going to temp vaginally from now on; it seems to be more steady that way. I'm still wondering if I O'd yet or not...


----------



## confetti83

I think if you have another high temp you shoul have crosshairs soon.Yay more ladies in the tww!


----------



## AnakeRose

Good Morning Ladies!

Lots of chatter this morning :D


----------



## Nazz4

lol chatter chatter. Well I guess I keep Oing earlier and earlier then huh. I didn't even get to use my preseed this cycle because I thought I would O around cd 18. -_- I bet I'm out again.


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> Maybe you can wait at least until 10dpo?! I waited 2days after my dip.

My goal was to wait til 10dpo.

Tmi: ok, I Know this sounds nuts, but I just used the restroom, and when I wiped there was what looked like ewcm AND pinkish/brownish smeared in! Now I'm all excited - but how is it even POSSIBLE to have ib bleed this early???

I have never ever had any spotting at this point in my cycle. EVER. Nothing in my underwear, but a decent glob(sorry!) On the tp! WTH? 
Now I'm totally freaking out! Wed I did have a pos opk, we dtd around 2am, technically thursday morning but I marked wed pm, it was about 30 min later when I wiped and had a small, tiny, peach tinge on tp - it seemed to be a small amount of blood from maybe o'ing right then and there?!?

Also I woke up with cramps this morning...not bad, kinda like af, not exactly. Now this? Omg, I promised NOT to be so nutty this month, and this had to happen??

:brat:

Wth?? What if I'm actually o'ing now or something? Idk what to think! :help:


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> Good Morning Ladies!
> 
> Lots of chatter this morning :D

Lol, well settle in, cuz I foresee a google frenzy in my future! And I'll share any info! :haha:


----------



## Angel wings13

Ok, so far, I have found that although very uncommon, it is possible to implant at 3dpo... Plus, the implant process can take a couple days, so technically, I may be starting to implant, and it may have popped a blood vessel while doing so...and may not actually be "implanted" for a couple days still....

God I wonder if this is bad! What if the cells didn't have enough time to divide before implanting, that can cause chromosomal abnormalities!(that plus the sch were the starring roles of my mc!)

Now I'm scared I could get a bfp....
This is crazy. Last night at the monster truck show, I decided to have one beer, but kept burping up what tasted like stomach acid and it made me queasy. I didn't finish the beer. I didn't even really want it to begin with, lol, something about being in a stadium makes me think I should have a beer lol!

Damn! I REALLY didn't want to be worked up too bad for this 2ww! But between the burning ovary in friday, weird digestion yesterday, and now this today! :brat: this will be the worst 2ww yet!


----------



## Wugz22

Angel wings why do you think you had a 3 DPO implant? Your chart looks good!

Mini-spike today, and I expected to O this weekend so hoping/praying I can keep this temp up and begin my TWW. If I did O yesterday, it would be the first time I've ever gotten the BD right on O day!


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> Angel wings why do you think you had a 3 DPO implant? Your chart looks good!
> 
> Mini-spike today, and I expected to O this weekend so hoping/praying I can keep this temp up and begin my TWW. If I did O yesterday, it would be the first time I've ever gotten the BD right on O day!

Idk if I'm implanting, I'm just saying this afternoon, 
When I wiped, I had pink/brown cm! I KNOW I o'd already...i even took an opk today just in case , totally negative, just had pos opks on wed and thur, temp up friday...
But what would cause pink/brown cm glob a few days after ovulation?

I'm excited and scared at the same time.


----------



## Wugz22

Angel wings13 said:


> Wugz22 said:
> 
> 
> Angel wings why do you think you had a 3 DPO implant? Your chart looks good!
> 
> Mini-spike today, and I expected to O this weekend so hoping/praying I can keep this temp up and begin my TWW. If I did O yesterday, it would be the first time I've ever gotten the BD right on O day!
> 
> Idk if I'm implanting, I'm just saying this afternoon,
> When I wiped, I had pink/brown cm! I KNOW I o'd already...i even took an opk today just in case , totally negative, just had pos opks on wed and thur, temp up friday...
> But what would cause pink/brown cm glob a few days after ovulation?
> 
> I'm excited and scared at the same time.Click to expand...

Oh I see! Hmmm. That is interesting! Could it be spotting from O that just took a few days to discharge? I've never spotted with O so I have no idea what it would look like or when it would show up!


----------



## Angel wings13

I only got a peach spot at o time twice ever, and one of those times was this month, very early thurs/late wed...

Idk what to think!


----------



## Angel wings13

Tmi update: since the spotting, I've peed like 3 times and nothing. Just got home from taking my boys to use their gift cards, peed again, this time a slight peach spot! 

Ugh. I'm still reading, and finding a few stories, it's possible, but very unlikely.


----------



## Wugz22

Don't stress yourself out angel wings! Googling will make you go crazy! It could mean something, it could mean nothing.

I know it's hard, positive thoughts sent your way!


----------



## AnakeRose

See and I didn't have implantation bleeding at all.


----------



## Nazz4

Agreed, I'm the same way where I have to google everything, but you have to try to put it out of your mind because stressing won't do anything good for you. And I've found that when I stress about things period comes either late or early and I guess it probably makes it harder to conceive or sustain a brand new baby. I feel like maybe that's why teens get pregnant so easily, they aren't even thinking about it or worrying about much of anything usually.

I on the other hand just flipped out on OH! We went to get fast food and they messed up my order (I'm a very picky eater) and I went craaaazyyyy! 10 minutes later I told him idk what's wrong with me, but that was a freak out like I was on my period times 100. I'm hoping it means my hormones are cooking something up in my uterus, but not getting my hopes up because I know it's too early for stuff like that... I think...


----------



## Angel wings13

Just to show I'm not getting this 3dpo implanting idea from other women (although I've seen those stories too,lol, but there's always that margin of error!)

https://www.wikihealth.com/Implantation_spotting


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz,wugz - you guys are sweet and trust me I know I shouldn't go crazy, but that ship sailed back in september after my mc.

I told myself not to go TOO crazy this month, and I was doing just fine til this afternoon....tomorrow I have to go to my co-worker's baby shower, the one that found out she was pg same time as me.... I almost cried in the baby section ! I don't like this weepy emotional thing I've turned into while in the 2ww... I'm considering dropping off her gift and leaving... I don't want to cry. Plus my freshly pg mngr will be there too.....

I think I'm too hormonal for the whole thing...


----------



## Wugz22

Haha I found the last sentence of this article to be incredibly accurate:

"Trying to guess or inspect what the body might be doing is enough to drive any pregnancy-desiring female crazy."

Isn't this FUN!?! :)


----------



## AnakeRose

Yep FUN FUN FUN! 

OMG I was craving sushi tonight, but I know you're not allowed to have any with raw fish (spicy tuna roll is my FAV), so I bought this veggie one and it's pretty good. Who'd a thunk it that carrot and avocado rolls would be so good :)

OMG I WANT A BEER! Not gonna happen though! Guess I'll stick with my cranberry ginger ale :)


----------



## confetti83

Angel if it was not for the positive opks I think ff woukd move your crisshairs backwards by 2days cause that was what happened with mine.


----------



## confetti83

Nazz look at your chart now yours too is beginning to look like mine!!

Whst happened to grassroots?


----------



## Nazz4

confetti83 said:


> Nazz look at your chart now yours too is beginning to look like mine!!
> 
> Whst happened to grassroots?

Ya think so? Yours looks more like it slowly crawled up, mine just kind of shot up... Idk the thing is OH and I have been having oral sex this whole time before BDing, which we usually don't during my "week" because it messes with the sperm, but I thought I was going to O around CD 18 and now I'm scared I already O'd and messed it all up. :dohh: Wouldn't it be crazy if I didn't... I hope my chart starts to look like yours though. When do you think you implanted confetti? 

Angel I would say it is very possible you already implanted. Maybe it's not common, but hey, if its possible its possible.


----------



## confetti83

I had a dip at 9dpo and they say usually it takes 2days after implantation for a test to show I had a bfp at 11dpo so that should be 9dpo


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> Angel if it was not for the positive opks I think ff woukd move your crisshairs backwards by 2days cause that was what happened with mine.

I actually was wondering the same.
The spotting had stopped,
but just now I cramped again, (tmi alert) and went to pee and this time ( I'm so sorry) before wiping I looked in the toilet and saw 2 drops of brown blood fall. Very tiny, I only know it was brown cuz when I wiped it was brown. Earlier was pink/brown ewcm stufg, this was watery/brown.

I also got crazy hungry and made too much to eat I think cuz no I'm nauseous. Like REAL nauseous. I'm beat and typing this in bed. Idk what's going on, but none of this is normal at all for me. I felt feverish earlier and temped, I was only 99, but I rarely get fevers at all. If I feel like this tomorrow then I'm definitely not going to the baby shower. I feel yucky and also think it will just be too much at the moment. I got her a giraffe shaped rattle with a rubber teething handle and a set of sleeping gowns with matching scratch mittens...so cute...so wish it was mine....:blush:

hoping I ate too much and will feel better tomorrow....


----------



## confetti83

Angel you have to try this link it is hilarious there are women who have experienced implantation very early, there is drama cause if you continue reading they fight and there is a virgin involved also :rofl:

https://m.steadyhealth.com/Implantation_bleeding_3_5_dpo_t53749.html?page=4


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> Angel you have to try this link it is hilarious there are women who have experienced implantation very early, there is drama cause if you continue reading they fight and there is a virgin involved also :rofl:
> 
> https://m.steadyhealth.com/Implantation_bleeding_3_5_dpo_t53749.html?page=4

:rofl: I personally enjoyed the.spell check police that bashed someone for their spelling, then spelled "scientifically" AND "average" wrong. Love how they put avrge! Hehe!

Of all the things to argue about, I'm surprised more people didn't jump on the virgin girl "banging her head against a wall". I think that might have been someone messing around....


----------



## Angel wings13

Update: wore a liner to sleep, woke up with 2 tiny dots of brown(each smaller than the eraser at the top of a pencil)

Still small amount of watery brown upon wiping.

I am either having a super wacked cycle, which seems odd because my opks and temps are fine, or something is going on, maybe the start of implantation.... I also read that pink cm can be from a "strong" ovulation, and that the egg can burst through the follicle with more force than usual. Then , may take a couple days "to exit"(the blood I mean) since it's coming from the ovary...funny, cuz I also read that "burning" ovary after o CAN be due to a stronger corpus luteum....

So 2 things to suggest a good o. I hope that also equals a good, mature egg.

Feel better this morning than last night. Bbs aren't exactly tender to the touch, but heavy, and a dull ache, I am also more "aware" of them if that makes sense. Actually, when I woke up, before getting out of bed, they felt heavy and sore like they did when I was pg, but when I stood up that went away.


----------



## Angel wings13

Not long after posting I felt better, I became nauseous, had a bit more brown cm, cramps, then a mini panic attack.

I feel weird. Something is going on, I really think I am pregnant, and when that thought struck me, and I saw brown spotting, idk , I freaked out. I was crying and everything. I re-lived my usual mc nightmare, except I was awake and it is only in my head. 

Then my kitten embarked on a 30 minute attempt to mount my arm, which at least got me laughing and grossed out...he was more demanding than before


----------



## Angel wings13

Hello? Echo....echo...echo


Jk. :D


----------



## confetti83

I think you should leave aother day and test! Your spotting is sooo unusual.


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> Hello? Echo....echo...echo
> 
> 
> Jk. :D

:rofl: sorry I thought that was funny :)


----------



## AnakeRose

confetti83 said:


> I think you should leave aother day and test! Your spotting is sooo unusual.

Yes, maybe try to wait a few days (hard I know!). Still way to early yet.


----------



## Nazz4

Really all you can do is wait angel... We aren't like the virgin mary who has an angel that comes and tells her when she conceived. Unfortunately... wouldn't that be a lot easier?
Funny though I felt the same as you last night. I was feeling kind of weird all day and then when I laid down to go to bed I got dizzy and nauseous. 

My left ovary has been hurting today though, so now I'm thinking I'm Oing now or haven't yet, IDK!!! Maybe Oing a second time?! Driving me nuts. FF gave me crosshairs today though for CD 14.

Do any of you guys adjust your temps if you woke up at a different time than normal? I used it today because I woke up at 5:30 am and I am actually quite pleased, but IDK how accurate the temp adjusters are...


----------



## AnakeRose

I never adjusted my temperature. 

(**Emotions Rant Alert**)
Ugh I need to back myself away from this other thread I'm on. Everyone on there is boasting how many scans they had and how many times they've been able to hear their babies heart beat. I'm 9 weeks and haven't been offered any of that! I guess some of them are for good reasons, but I feel cheated! Some of them are all like I'm 34 and this is my first baby...well, yeah me too! Damn our medical system :(
(**End Emotions Rant**)

Sorry, I feel like I have PMS x 100 today


----------



## Wugz22

Nazz I am wondering the EXACT same thing! My alarm is set for 5:45 but if I wake up before that, it's hard for me to fall back asleep. I have adjusted in the past, but when it's an important temp, like around O, I hate adjusting! 

Anake, sorry to hear your frustration! Find a way to relax, it's better for baby :)


----------



## Angel wings13

I know the spotting is VERY odd. Only brown, haven't had cramps since around 2. Only had one panty liner on today, no where NEAR half full. Really just a small patch of brown. When I wipe it seems almost dry brown, which is odd. I've been reading this 22 page long thread (I'm about halfway through) and women are sharing their ib followed by bfp stories. It really ranges woman to woman and pg to pg - plus only 20-30% of women ever experience it anyhow.....

Now I just have random twinges and some pressure. Not cramping though. Last night and earlier today felt just like af cramps, but I know thats not a possibility! At least not yet....
Fx this is headed towards a bfp and not something wrong with me!
I was texting a friend of mine, and she kept saying test, test, test! Lol... I was trying to wait! I told her she was an enabler and promised her I'll test with dollar store test in the morning, but I know that it will be too early... So getting a bfn tomorrow won't make me upset or anything. After that I will wait til fri, which is 8 or 9 dpo. I was going for 10, but I'm only kidding myself and breaking the rule tomorrow a anyways!


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> I never adjusted my temperature.
> 
> (**Emotions Rant Alert**)
> Ugh I need to back myself away from this other thread I'm on. Everyone on there is boasting how many scans they had and how many times they've been able to hear their babies heart beat. I'm 9 weeks and haven't been offered any of that! I guess some of them are for good reasons, but I feel cheated! Some of them are all like I'm 34 and this is my first baby...well, yeah me too! Damn our medical system :(
> (**End Emotions Rant**)
> 
> Sorry, I feel like I have PMS x 100 today

What we're here for :) :hugs:

Getting early scans is NOT all it's cracked up to be, trust me! With my boys I got only 2 scans and a 3rd with my youngest.... They didn't even attempt to hear the heart beat til 10 wks! 

All those "early" and t/v scans will be forever linked to mc in my brain, cuz of all the ups and downs
i went through in a short time. No hb, wait there is a hb, now no hb, there's only one, now there's 2, now there's none - it was a long drawn out catastrophe! I realize that my experience isn't everyone's, but I've met women who feel the same. 

I know it seems long now, but just think - only last month you were in the 2ww! By the time you have the baby you won't even know where that 9 months went!


----------



## Wugz22

Angel wings FX for you!!!!


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> I never adjusted my temperature.
> 
> (**Emotions Rant Alert**)
> Ugh I need to back myself away from this other thread I'm on. Everyone on there is boasting how many scans they had and how many times they've been able to hear their babies heart beat. I'm 9 weeks and haven't been offered any of that! I guess some of them are for good reasons, but I feel cheated! Some of them are all like I'm 34 and this is my first baby...well, yeah me too! Damn our medical system :(
> (**End Emotions Rant**)
> 
> Sorry, I feel like I have PMS x 100 today
> 
> What we're here for :) :hugs:
> 
> Getting early scans is NOT all it's cracked up to be, trust me! With my boys I got only 2 scans and a 3rd with my youngest.... They didn't even attempt to hear the heart beat til 10 wks!
> 
> All those "early" and t/v scans will be forever linked to mc in my brain, cuz of all the ups and downs
> i went through in a short time. No hb, wait there is a hb, now no hb, there's only one, now there's 2, now there's none - it was a long drawn out catastrophe! I realize that my experience isn't everyone's, but I've met women who feel the same.
> 
> I know it seems long now, but just think - only last month you were in the 2ww! By the time you have the baby you won't even know where that 9 months went!Click to expand...

:hugs: thanks girl


----------



## GrassRoots

**hugs** Anake! That is frustrating, I'd feel the same way. Vent away, that's what we're here for! 


As for me, nothing to update today, I'm afraid. More of the same, which is really discouraging because I'm 9dpo and I'd think if I was actually pregnant 'the line'/squinter (if it's there) would be getting darker, you know? So upset. I will be 10dpo tomorrow morning and I guess I can probably assume I'm out for this month if there is not an obvious line by then. My period is due in five days (four, tomorrow) so I guess tomorrow is my last ditch effort. So sad.


----------



## AnakeRose

GrassRoots said:


> **hugs** Anake! That is frustrating, I'd feel the same way. Vent away, that's what we're here for!
> 
> 
> As for me, nothing to update today, I'm afraid. More of the same, which is really discouraging because I'm 9dpo and I'd think if I was actually pregnant 'the line'/squinter (if it's there) would be getting darker, you know? So upset. I will be 10dpo tomorrow morning and I guess I can probably assume I'm out for this month if there is not an obvious line by then. My period is due in five days (four, tomorrow) so I guess tomorrow is my last ditch effort. So sad.

Don't give up just yet! I got my first line at 11dpo.


----------



## Angel wings13

Got a sharp pain, followed by RED blood...not heavy, but more than spotting. How could I get AF after 15 days? Wth is that????
SO CONFUSED! FEEL LIKE CRAP AND TEMP IS GOOD!


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> Got a sharp pain, followed by RED blood...not heavy, but more than spotting. How could I get AF after 15 days? Wth is that????
> SO CONFUSED! FEEL LIKE CRAP AND TEMP IS GOOD!

Hmm...looking at your chart I think they got the O date wrong (I think mine was wrong too)....might be a good sign! FX for you!


----------



## confetti83

Angel can you get some professional medical advice? I really cant imagine the confusion you are going through now wish I was there with you.Hope this all ends in a Bfp! Xxxx:hugs:

Note for witch:
Have you ever encountered a raging bull Nooooo? Well with my hormones all over I am worse so stat away from thus thread!


----------



## confetti83

AnakeRose said:


> I never adjusted my temperature.
> 
> (**Emotions Rant Alert**)
> Ugh I need to back myself away from this other thread I'm on. Everyone on there is boasting how many scans they had and how many times they've been able to hear their babies heart beat. I'm 9 weeks and haven't been offered any of that! I guess some of them are for good reasons, but I feel cheated! Some of them are all like I'm 34 and this is my first baby...well, yeah me too! Damn our medical system :(
> (**End Emotions Rant**)
> 
> Here we get our first scan at like 12 weeks. I usually go private once at 8 or 9 weeks but the gyne orders me to do so since I am a triplet. If there would be 3 I would need more mointoring and a bit of xtra vitamins that is why.
> 
> Hope you get your scan soon Anake but meanwhile enjoy your preg. :hugs:


----------



## AnakeRose

Saw a lady wearing this shirt behind Canucks coach Alain Vigneault during the Canucks/Kings game tonight on TV. I WANT ONE!!

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/FutureCanucksFan_zpsec538a48.jpg


----------



## Angel wings13

I just go back and forth between "must be pregnant" to " I must have some serious health issue" or BOTH. This can't be normal! At all! Pg or not!


----------



## confetti83

AnakeRose said:


> Saw a lady wearing this shirt behind Canucks coach Alain Vigneault during the Canucks/Kings game tonight on TV. I WANT ONE!!
> 
> https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/FutureCanucksFan_zpsec538a48.jpg

lol it is so cute!


----------



## confetti83

Angel put your mund at rest and get visited. But pls think positive I really think it is still ib cause lots of ladies spot for a few days.


----------



## confetti83

There is a chart in ff she had lots of spotting early and ended up preg. I will find it as soon as I get back hone.


----------



## Nazz4

Angel I would call your gyno if I were you... Just to put your mind at rest, I bet it is IB though.

I was in yoga class today and many positions just didn't "feel right" anymore. Especially this one, you lay on your belly and then grab both your ankles and lift up your legs and chest, balancing only on your stomach. It wasn't that I couldn't do it, but something in my belly was telling me not to, like something was in there. And I had not eaten anything yet and only drank a little bit of water before class... I know I'm probably crazy, but I wasn't even thinking about being pregnant or babies or anything at all and it was like out of nowhere my body was like "better not do that!" and it just felt so odd... :wacko: I'm glad we have this thread because I feel like a total nut posting that!


----------



## Angel wings13

I woke up, and first thing had to pee - go to the bathroom, NO MORE BLOOD ON LINER! O ( I changed it before I went to bed, and just before going to sleep, a spot the size and color of a penny was there)

Tmi / gross : I go to pee, happy, and some more red comes out. :cry: I can't do this! It's freaking me out! That's twice with reddish stuff, but only when going to the bathroom. I swear this is like my mc except I haven't got a bfp. I'm losing it!


----------



## Angel wings13

Here's the thing. I literally "fired" my last ob/gyn, I went through so many horrible things in his office with his staff - I won't give you a play by play, but I'll just say the 3 trips to the ER I had to take I was not only treated with some dignity and respect, but openly told what was going on. ... So I've been waiting to see a new ine. Anytime I say "my doc" I mean my primary care.


----------



## FTMommy01

Stopping by to see how everyone is. 

Angel Im so sorry your going through this :hugs: I really hope its nothing serious and hopefully something even positive for you, you really deserv it.

Confetti & Anake, Happy to hear all things are well...enjoy your cravings and sore boobies :happydance: !!

Nazz & Grassroots, FXFXFXFX Hope you ladies get upir BFP's soon! Grass, dont give up if you dont see anything by 10 DPO you just never know!!

As for me still not testing with OPK's or anything but thinking I will O sometime next week. Kind of a boring month when your not consistantly POAS or symptom spotting lol :haha:


----------



## Wugz22

Angel Wings this all sounds very frustrating for you! Hoping this is all just leading up to your BPF!

So I need to seriously vent/rant really quick to get some feedback.

I had a really rough morning. Around my O time, I just CANNOT sleep in the mornings! I wake up an hour and half early, SO ANXIOUS to check my temp to see if I O'd, and then cant fall back to sleep! Then I worry my temp won't be accurate and I end up taking it an hour early after lying awake for 15 minutes, and I pretty much know this is completely inaccurate by that point. It's happened the last two mornings and I'm so freaking stressed, woke my DH up crying, why can't I just sleep till my normal time?!?!!?!? Now can't figure out if I just haven't O'd or I'm just taking my temp to early.

So thoughts on this ladies. What I need to do is just take my temperature right when I wake up, even if it is an hour or more early, because I'm clearly not falling back to sleep. Will I still be able to see a thermal shift if I do this? I might not see as big of a jump but I would still see a shift, right????

HELP!!!!


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz, it may not be as big of a jump, maybe you could try going to bed an hour early, and do what I do: I always have to pee before I wake up, so I set a "pee alarm" lol. Sounds crazy, but I set it for about 2 1/2 hrs after I well be asleep, this way I still have a solid block of sleep before temping.

I also get anxious feelings around o time, but usually in the afternoon for some reason.


----------



## Angel wings13

I just want this bleed to stop! If it would just stop I would feel so much better! Its only been 48 hours.


----------



## confetti83

Hi Ft mommy enjoy you relaxing month.

Wugz just chart the temps when you wake up or yse the bbt adjuster I know it wont be the real thing but dont stress yourself. Bd regularly just to be covered and even if you temp a bit early you temo will shift and you will still notice it.


----------



## confetti83

Angel :hugs: will u test tomm? I know it is hard but try and maybe get some relax time no ttc in your mind at least an hour of just you time.


----------



## Angel wings13

Ok well I got an appt at a highly recommended ob/gyn and they are able to see me tomorrow! That is impressive! My fiance called for me, I wrote everything down for him, lmp, what cd, dpo, etc,etc, and the bleeding...

I know I won't have a definitive answer tomorrow, as they will need tests ran, but I'm glad they.will see me now instead of "waiting to see"
Still minimal spotting, but bleed everytime I go to pee. When I wipe its brown/red


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> Ok well I got an appt at a highly recommended ob/gyn and they are able to see me tomorrow! That is impressive! My fiance called for me, I wrote everything down for him, lmp, what cd, dpo, etc,etc, and the bleeding...
> 
> I know I won't have a definitive answer tomorrow, as they will need tests ran, but I'm glad they.will see me now instead of "waiting to see"
> Still minimal spotting, but bleed everytime I go to pee. When I wipe its brown/red

:hugs: good luck girl. FX everything is OK.


----------



## Angel wings13

I was reading this thread:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/763593-thought-you-had-period-then-bfp.html

Probably so I can grasp at non existing straws


----------



## Nazz4

Angel wings13 said:


> I was reading this thread:
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/763593-thought-you-had-period-then-bfp.html
> 
> Probably so I can grasp at non existing straws

I'm still wondering if I might be pregnant from LAST cycle because I had that heavy period for less than one day and then a few days of spotting. I never tested because I don't want to see a BFN and I'm sure I am not, but I remember mentioning to you guys about my friend who had her "period" for 3 months when she was pregnant and didn't know she was pregnant until she was about 4 months. Nothing is impossible.


----------



## Nazz4

@ Wugz
I have adjusted my temp the last 2 days now. Idk if adjusting is totally accurate, but to me it is better than putting in a temp that is earlier than your norm. I'm going to adjust my temps from now on because I think it will make them more steady for the days I wake up early or late.


----------



## confetti83

Angel hope you get some answers.


----------



## confetti83

Nazz maybe you should test if you are preg from before it would show. Good luck!


----------



## Nazz4

Nah, I think if I were my temps would have stayed up earlier this cycle, right? No need to waste a test lol.


----------



## Angel wings13

See, that's what else I don't get...my temps are almost a full degree higher than pre-o


----------



## Nazz4

Mine too Angel, what's wrong with that?


----------



## AnakeRose

I'm on such a baking kick in the last few days. Yesterday was chocolate chip cookies, tonight is banana muffins...


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> Mine too Angel, what's wrong with that?

Nothing...
I mean I don't get what's going on here with me - IDK if you saw, but I spotted brown 3dpo and 4 dpo, then have had a light bleed off and on, only when I pee all day today....although that has gotten lighter too....

I've only wore one pad all day. Not close to full. What bothers me is the blood coming out when i pee...

I was just saying, that despite being only 5 dpo, that this CAN'T be AF cuz my temp is so high....

So, nothing wrong with temps, but still having a hard time dealing with this unheard of (for me) bleeding:shrug:


----------



## Angel wings13

I did come across some threads where women went through similar situations.... although very very few happened THIS early....

Anyhow, one lady's doc told her that some people have too much "decidual" lining. Apparently thats a specific type of uterine lining. If an embryo is trying to implant, or if your body gets the signal there is a fertilized egg, sometimes your hormones work in harmony too shed the excess lining. Too much lining makes it difficult for the blastocyst to burrow, and too little doesn't give it a nice cozy "room", so apparently, some pregnancies cause a woman to have to shed her decidual lining - this is NOT implantation bleeding, and is similar to AF but often has dark brown/blackish thicker cm with it. This is EXACTLY what is going on now! I know it sounds gross, but all I see on the pad is a tiny bit of dark, grape jelly looking stuff (sorry!) , but 3/4 of the times when I go pee, some brown/red blood droplets out...

I know I've been rambling on about it, it's just SO odd!!

I seem to have finally calmed down and haven't cried since my fiance made my appt for me. IDK if that's coincidence, or if I just feel good to unload all this onto a doctor.

I'm hoping I will at least be given a list of possibilities tomorrow - as well as a good blood work up, FSH, LH, Progesterone, Testosterone, Estrogen, maybe even some hCG?? ;)

I'd love to get an Ultra sound as well, to rule out any cysts. I'm going to be really giving the poor doc an earful,lol.

Hope they don't want a pap - I had one 5 months ago which was fine, and actually they have all been fine and I HATE them!!

I'm sure he will want to do at least a rudimentary pelvic exam, but those paps hurt me..


----------



## Angel wings13

Also, my cramps are no longer like AF like they were Sunday. They are now more of a stabbing type pain, and definitely more to my right side and STILL getting ovary twinges...
IDK, lots of stuff is happening it seems! I didn't think my boobs were fuller, but today I wore a bra I just bought a couple weeks ago and it looks ridiculous! My boobs are mashed together AND popping out over the top, the cup part is actually mushing them! AND I'm only a B cup, and this particular bra is a 36B and normally I am a 34 B! I used to barely fill those out, but ever since I put on 15 pounds back in September, it won't go away it seems and made me a regular B instead of a barely B,lol.


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> I'm on such a baking kick in the last few days. Yesterday was chocolate chip cookies, tonight is banana muffins...

Yum on the chocolate chip!!! 
Hey, so when you are far enough to get a gender scan are you going to find out or stay team yellow??

Personally, I can barely wait til the scan, I could never wait the whole time!!

Plus, when you go through a nesting phase, you'll probably end up asking your doc to tell you anyway. You'll be so pre-occupied with getting the nursery "just right" that it will probably drive you nuts if you don't know!!

For some odd reason, I have never been a fan of baby pink, so once I get pg, if I have a girl, we're going to keep the theme lavender. :kiss:


----------



## confetti83

Mmmmm muffins! I am not particularly hungry in fact I lost a kilo since knowing I was preg mainly cause I ate better. But in the evening I am craving Ice, strange lol cause baby it is cold outside lol.


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> Mmmmm muffins! I am not particularly hungry in fact I lost a kilo since knowing I was preg mainly cause I ate better. But in the evening I am craving Ice, strange lol cause baby it is cold outside lol.

Some pg women crave ice, I used to work with one ! Do you like water? I heard a theory that women who don't like water will craze ice


----------



## confetti83

Yes I like water. As long as I cravr ice that is fine at lesdt it wont get me fat.

Good luck for your docs appt Angel! I will be thinking and praying for a good outcome.


----------



## Wugz22

Why haven't I ovulated?? Freaking me out so much ladies! Last 3 cycles tis been like clockwork and now Cd 17 and nothing? What's wrong? Help I am freaking out!


----------



## Angel wings13

Don't lose hope yet wugz, stress can delay o! Since you've been ovulating I would say this month may come later. That's more likely than randomly not o'ing.

I'm getting ready for my doc appt. I'm a mess. What is going on? Just after waking up, AGAIN, nothing on liner, but when I went to pee, a decent amount of blood came out! Dark /thick looking.

I'm so scared. I have enough health issues I don't need another. Maybe it will be something easily corrected, and this was my body's way of getting me to a doc.... Idk...

I'm really really scared. No one should bleed like this, temp still up and only about 6dpo. :(


----------



## confetti83

Wugz as Angel said maybe you are ovulating late. 

Angel keep us updated xxx


----------



## FTMommy01

Hope everythings ok Angel, please keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## AnakeRose

Yes, Angel keep us updated!

We're going to find out what the sex is. I'd go mental not knowing! Strange thing is, wanting to find out has not been a popular choice (but it's not their baby!). I'm exactly the same way about pink. I hate that pastel pink colour. I LOVE darker pinks and magentas. Purple sounds like a fun idea. I was thinking of doing a green & brown coloured room. We're going to hit the yard sales this spring for furniture :) My parents are buying the crib, but we don't see the point in spending that much money on stuff. I'm pretty crafty, so I can always paint stuff to make it match.


----------



## Angel wings13

Ok, just got back and LOVE the new doc!
Basically, shortest version possible, he said that this is "breakthru" bleeding, confirms ovulation, and that some women experience this almost every month. He said he sees on average, one woman every week, that is usually ttc, has this happen and comes in like me, flipping out. He was very nice and reassuring. He said that with over 20 types of estrogen in our bodies that just one or two being a little wacky can cause this, and that although I'm not likely pg, it is.still possible, but said based on my charts, the fact that I quit bc and had a mc in the last year, everything is normal - basically that it's "normal to not be normal". He said the fact that I had 2 kids is a great sign, and that if I don't get pg in the next 4 months, he'll run tests, but that he expects to see me back before that saying I'm pregnant, said he feels very positive, and that despite mc history that it's a good sign, means my body is recognizing an imperfect embryo and miscarrying on my own means my body is working. 
So I feel a lil disappointed that this might not be my month, but I definitely feel more calm. I think I needed it to come from a doc...


----------



## Angel wings13

Rose- I love green! I agree about pink too, darker pink is fine, you are the first person that agreed on the baby pink! Lol.


----------



## Wugz22

Angel wings13 said:


> Ok, just got back and LOVE the new doc!
> Basically, shortest version possible, he said that this is "breakthru" bleeding, confirms ovulation, and that some women experience this almost every month. He said he sees on average, one woman every week, that is usually ttc, has this happen and comes in like me, flipping out. He was very nice and reassuring. He said that with over 20 types of estrogen in our bodies that just one or two being a little wacky can cause this, and that although I'm not likely pg, it is.still possible, but said based on my charts, the fact that I quit bc and had a mc in the last year, everything is normal - basically that it's "normal to not be normal". He said the fact that I had 2 kids is a great sign, and that if I don't get pg in the next 4 months, he'll run tests, but that he expects to see me back before that saying I'm pregnant, said he feels very positive, and that despite mc history that it's a good sign, means my body is recognizing an imperfect embryo and miscarrying on my own means my body is working.
> So I feel a lil disappointed that this might not be my month, but I definitely feel more calm. I think I needed it to come from a doc...

That's great news! That's way more reassuring than the conversation I had with my Dr.'s office today. I just wanted to touch base with my gyn, said I had some fertility questions, and they said I couldn't come in until I'd been off BC for one year. I just had some questions! I wasn't asking for tests or anything like that! Grr. It's going to be a long year ladies!


----------



## Nazz4

Angel I'm glad you got some good educated advice! It's better than continuing googling and looking at forums that are just "this happened to me once, blah blah" with no real answer. It's also good news that you should get a BFP within 4 months! Hopefully it's very sticky this time!

I love the lavender idea for a girl! Purple is my favorite color so I would probably do something like that too. I don't mind the baby pink, but I personally would hate to have a room where everything is that color. Makes me think if pepto bismol haha. I can't stand when people only dress their baby in baby pink or baby blue for a boy, it drives me nuts! Let the kid have some variety! Plus I have never met a grown boy or man who likes the color baby blue... and I haven't met too many girls who's favorite color is pink when they are grown. I don't see why girls can't wear blue and green and red. :shrug:

OH and I just had lunch with a friend of ours and he was talking about him and his wife's baby and stuff... she asked him to get her some coconut water on the way home because it's good for breastfeeding, idk anything about that, but it made me feel kind of pouty like "I want a little tot too! Why not me!" Nobody knows we are ttc so we didn't talk about it at all... Sometimes it's hard keeping it all inside, but I'd rather that than telling people, and it taking a long time, and everyone asking about it all the time. That would make me feel worse I'm sure. Can't wait for this TWW to be over, and hopefully with a happy ending without AF for a good 9 months.


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz, can you get a new doc? My old doc was great as a gyno, but the way him and his staff handled my pregnancy and miscarriage was abysmal. They should answer your questions. Even today he told me exactly this:" we don't typically look into fertility treatments until you've been ttc for 12 cycles, but that does NOT mean i'm going to shove you out the door and say don't call til october! I just ask that you give it 3 months, and inuring you are ttc at that point I will work with you on that. In the mean time, you can always call if you have any questions"

That is what they should say! My last doc was always brushing me off, this guy came recommended to me buy several girlfriends of mine who lived in this area longer than me, and he is also rated 5 stars on health grades. I see why. Ttc is stressful enough, your doc should be there fir you


----------



## Angel wings13

Sorry for these dang typos. Smart phones aren't that smart lol. Stupid auto correct


----------



## Nazz4

Angel our charts are looking kind of similar aren't they? Interesting.


----------



## confetti83

Angel I am so happy you put your mind at rest and found a great doc.

Anake I personally like neutral colours like creams and soft greens. I wish to find out the sex also but hb does nit want to know and I am sure that if I know I would tell him one way or another.

Wugz seems like you need a new doc. Honestly sometimes I just wish they get a taste of their own medicine. 

Nazz just before knowing I was preg I had to buy presents for 2 newborns. I was nearly in tears in the shop wishing I was there to buy things for my baby.

:dust: to everyone


----------



## Wugz22

Yeah I want Angel's doctor!!!!! 

Luckily, I took a Natural Family Planning class as a requirement for my wedding last spring (Catholics :haha:), and my instructor had been studying charts for about a million years. I just emailed her and she said she'd be happy to look at my charts and answer my questions. Probably knows more about fertility/charting than most doctors!!!

Question for all the ladies - what is your range of days that you O? Is it always around the same 2 or 3 cycle days? Or is your range wider?


----------



## Nazz4

@ confetti- it was really hard for me buying things for OH's sisters shower this summer because she had gotten preg a month after me, and I mced at about 3 months. Even at the shower OH's mom was like "I thought we would be having one of these for you too" it almost felt like she was rubbing it in or something, I know she wasn't trying to, but I almost cried when she said that.

@ Wugz- Since I started tracking (and keep in mind I had taked BC pills for one month before tracking) I went from Oing on cd 24 to 18 and now 14. Hoping it stays around 14 now.

I just woke up from a nap a bit ago and when I got up to go take a wee I started having these uncomfortable cramps in my uterus and they are still going on slightly. Almost like af, but different. They were worse while I was peeing... did either of you pregnant nuts have this early on? (give me some hope here!)


----------



## Angel wings13

Thanks everyone for listening to my freak outs! I'm so happy I found this site, and we have such a cool group here ! :flower: :hugs:


----------



## AnakeRose

@ Wugz - yes I did feel little cramps, although I also had constipation from hell too at the same time. (TMI sorry), but I also feel those little cramps after we DTD :blush:. I still get those cramps from time to time and the range in intensity. They're most likely uterine stretching and round ligament pain.


----------



## Angel wings13

@rose- yep , pregnancy is just filled with lots of fun stuff huh? 

in my last trimesters, I would get weird, random little electric shock like feelings inside - like in cervix/vaginal area! Hard to describe, I asked my ob at the time, and he said it's just the way the baby may be sitting on certain nerves... I remember asking other women back then if they ever felt the "inner crotch zapping" and only one girl knew what I meant :rofl: everyone else looked at me with the same expression you guys probably have now that you read that!

My oldest would totally karate chop me! And kick! Sometimes I got bruised from his kicks! My youngest was more of a fidgeter, and a big time pusher! I swore that kid was trying to come out by bursting from my abdomen! Hurt like hell! Its cute though when they push and sometimes you can tell it's like their elbow, even their butt sometimes lol! It seemed like the little guy was stretching or doing some sort of calisthenics! 
The CRAZIEST thing I ever felt (yep, crazier than the inner crotch electric shock ) was with my oldest. I would "hear" this odd clicking sound from inside me. To me it seemed loud enough that others could hear it, but they never could. Sometimes I felt the click when I heard it. No one could figure out what it could possibly be. Well, when he was 2 days old , I was changing his clothes, and when I lifted his little arm to put in a sleeve, his shoulder "popped" - it made the EXACT same clicking noise i heard in my last few weeks pg! It happened on and off for about a month after he was born, I couldn't believe that's what had made the click! I have a lot of neck/back/joint problems, and asked his ped. Ay his 2wk check up, but he said not to worry, sometimes their joints just aren't as well oiled as ours... How crazy is that though?!

All this reminiscing is making me nostalgic!


----------



## AnakeRose

LOL my ankle does that! It's bloody loud and sounds painful when it cracks.


----------



## Nazz4

Are my temps getting too high???:wacko:


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> Are my temps getting too high???:wacko:

High temps are good :thumbup:


----------



## Angel wings13

I am really hoping for a temp spike tomorrow ...


----------



## Angel wings13

I am really hoping for a temp spike tomorrow ... I know at this point it's silly to even hope, but I can't help it. But after talking to the doc I think I'll be ok with getting a bfn. Disappointing, but I'm not going to go nuts. My boobs are still heavy and sore, but that could just be my hormones being wacked out.


----------



## Nazz4

I looked at your chart angel, you're still spotting today? Within 4 months is really soon in the long run.... it's better than some of the people on here at least that wait for years to get a BFP. I haven't told my gyno I'm ttc because I feel like he would be mad at me since I'm so young and not married and still in college. I know it's silly to think that and that it isn't any of his business, but idk... Last time I saw him a few months ago I got a years prescription for BC pills too lol! He would be like WTF?! I feel like not telling family and friends I'm ttc is one thing, but keeping it from my gyno seems kind of crazy to me haha, but I can't help it, I don't want to be judged. I wish I could talk to him though and I know a lot of people get preliminary tests done before TTC to make sure everything is ok, wish I could do that.


----------



## Angel wings13

Yep still spotting. Very weird. No painful cramps, just some little twinges here and there. Still like almost nothing on the liner. It's when I use the bathroom.... Sometimes when I cough. It's totally different from af, but I guess that's cuz it's not af. I'm thinking af is gonna be lighter than usual....doc said that is most likely, but either way to expect it to be different - usually af is pretty heavy for me with killer cramps, and since he thinks my af will be different than usual, I'm assuming it will be lighter, but we'll see.


----------



## Nazz4

That's pretty weird angel. I've never had break through bleeds before even on BC. I'd be freaking out lol, hopefully it's just a big old implantation bleed... When are you testing?

So how old were all of you when you had your first kid... out of curiosity... If you had any already that is.


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> That's pretty weird angel. I've never had break through bleeds before even on BC. I'd be freaking out lol, hopefully it's just a big old implantation bleed... When are you testing?
> 
> So how old were all of you when you had your first kid... out of curiosity... If you had any already that is.

Nazz, your temps are looking good! :thumbup:

I'm 34 and this is my first. Met my DH in 2003, but we both were not living on our own yet and he was in school (and we lived in different cities). We bought a condo nearly 5 years ago and moved in together.


----------



## Nazz4

AnakeRose said:


> Nazz4 said:
> 
> 
> That's pretty weird angel. I've never had break through bleeds before even on BC. I'd be freaking out lol, hopefully it's just a big old implantation bleed... When are you testing?
> 
> So how old were all of you when you had your first kid... out of curiosity... If you had any already that is.
> 
> Nazz, your temps are looking good! :thumbup:
> 
> I'm 34 and this is my first. Met my DH in 2003, but we both were not living on our own yet and he was in school (and we lived in different cities). We bought a condo nearly 5 years ago and moved in together.Click to expand...

Thanks rose. I feel like they are so high though, I mean yours haven't even gotten that high and you ARE pregnant! Maybe I'm just getting a fever? :dohh: must.stop.thinking. Can't wait for this TWW to be over with already! Wish I had some internet cheapies to pee on to give me something to do lol!


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazz4 said:
> 
> 
> That's pretty weird angel. I've never had break through bleeds before even on BC. I'd be freaking out lol, hopefully it's just a big old implantation bleed... When are you testing?
> 
> So how old were all of you when you had your first kid... out of curiosity... If you had any already that is.
> 
> Nazz, your temps are looking good! :thumbup:
> 
> I'm 34 and this is my first. Met my DH in 2003, but we both were not living on our own yet and he was in school (and we lived in different cities). We bought a condo nearly 5 years ago and moved in together.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks rose. I feel like they are so high though, I mean yours haven't even gotten that high and you ARE pregnant! Maybe I'm just getting a fever? :dohh: must.stop.thinking. Can't wait for this TWW to be over with already! Wish I had some internet cheapies to pee on to give me something to do lol!Click to expand...

I stopped recording, but periodically I'll take my temp in the morning and I'm consistently between 36.8 and 37.3 (Celsius).


----------



## Angel wings13

I was wondering why my temp dipped, because I've been getting hot flashes throughout the last few days, but I woke up at 6, 645, 745, temped then, and laid down for an hour, re temped, 98.9

So I adjusted, and it gave me 98.4, but I put .1 less, and made a mark in my notes. I wonder how accurate the adjuster is. I guess they base it on averages...


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> That's pretty weird angel. I've never had break through bleeds before even on BC. I'd be freaking out lol, hopefully it's just a big old implantation bleed... When are you testing?
> 
> So how old were all of you when you had your first kid... out of curiosity... If you had any already that is.

Not sure when I'll test. Maybe tomorrow at 8dpo, but probably not until the spotting stops. Today it is back to being mixed with ewcm. Very strange. I feel like I'm running an experiment everytime I pee :rofl:

For the FEW women who bled like this and then got a bfp, it was between 2-14 days later. So I'll probably wait til this stops.

I was 21 when I had my first. I'm 33 now.


----------



## Nazz4

Angel wings13 said:


> Nazz4 said:
> 
> 
> That's pretty weird angel. I've never had break through bleeds before even on BC. I'd be freaking out lol, hopefully it's just a big old implantation bleed... When are you testing?
> 
> So how old were all of you when you had your first kid... out of curiosity... If you had any already that is.
> 
> Not sure when I'll test. Maybe tomorrow at 8dpo, but probably not until the spotting stops. Today it is back to being mixed with ewcm. Very strange. I feel like I'm running an experiment everytime I pee :rofl:
> 
> For the FEW women who bled like this and then got a bfp, it was between 2-14 days later. So I'll probably wait til this stops.
> 
> I was 21 when I had my first. I'm 33 now.Click to expand...

I looked up cramping at 5 dpo (like I had last night and a little today) and there were a whole bunch of people who said they cramped around then and then got a BFP 7-10 dpo, but I am not testing that early. I'm going to wait for AF like I did last month, it kept my sanity a little bit. Although if I had a bunch of cheapies I wouldn't mind testing, but our dollar stores don't sell preg tests. :growlmad:

So you're kids are going to have quite a gap in them! My siblings and I had gaps too, I'm the youngest and my brother is 4 years older than me, sisters are 10 and 12 years older than me. We kind of hated it because I felt like I had 2 extra moms, and they kind of felt like they raised my brother and I (neither of them are having kids now haha). But everyone is different, I'm sure it was just our personalities along with the age gap that did us in. We all love each other though and have great fun together, it is just sad that it turned my sisters off to having kids (so far). Hopefully they change their minds.


----------



## Angel wings13

There is 5 1/2 yrs between my boys, and my youngest asks me all the time when "will you get preg-a-net?" He says he wants a little sister, and he wants to be the boss,lol.

Mostly I would like one more so that my fiance and I can have one together, and ever since my mc I have had baby fever. Clearly, lol


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz- I thought this one dollar store by me didn't have tests either, turned out they keep them behind the register, I guess to prevent theft?


----------



## confetti83

I had my son at 23 he is now 6. 

Nazx your temps are high but look fine are you temping orally?


----------



## Nazz4

I'll have to try and see if there are any behind the register.... did you just ask or did you see them? I would be embarrassed to ask haha especially if they don't have them...

I'm sure that age gap will be better with boys too, especially if you have a little girl, boys are usually protective and caring of their little sisters. It also had to do with the fact that my parents worked A LOT so it was usually the 4 of us until night time. I wouldn't say my sisters "raised" us, but they definitely did a lot more child care than any child should ever have to lol. I'm sure you won't put that burden on your kids.

Confetti I have been temping vaginally for I think almost a week now because it seemed to make my temps more steady (you can see how crazy they were before I O'd compared to after). I've also been adjusting them if I wake up late or early. I was skeptical about adjusting, but I looked up and found a lot of positive things on it. This one lady said she started adjusting and just to see if it worked she temped early, adjusted it, and then went back to bed and woke up a good few hours later and temped again and she said the adjusted temp and her later temp were exactly the same. So I am sold!


----------



## Nazz4

Also thanks for sharing your ages with your first kids :flower: makes me feel less ashamed for trying at 23... although maybe yours were accidents idk, but either way it makes me feel a lot better.


----------



## confetti83

It was an oopsie yes but we were freshly married and would only have waited to start ttc maybe after our 1st anniversary.

I had high temos also before my dip.


----------



## Angel wings13

So I was browsing through ff charts and was looking at pg charts with spotting, in the first 2 pages, I found one with 6 days of scattered spotting, one with 7 consecutive days, and even one with 7 days spotting and a day marked L for bleeding. I was afraid to mark L because I thought it would start a new chart....as dumb as this sounds, I don't remember if ff starts a chart automatically or not, lol! I thought it did, but this lady had an L and kept temping on the same chart.
One thing I noticed was that most of them had either low temps, barely above coverline, or very erratic temps post o. Idk what this all means for me but I'm kind of frustrated really. At this point I just want to get started on a new cycle. I want this month behind me. It's so annoying really.


----------



## Angel wings13

Mine was an oopsie as well, but since I had one ovary and tube removed due to cancer by then, and was told it was unclear if I could even have kids, I decided it was a blessing in disguise :)


----------



## FTMommy01

Everytime I jump on here I feel like so much has happened! So funny how this group never runs out of things to talk about :haha: 

Angel so happy you talked to your doctor, Im sure the word "normal" was such a relief. Seems like you found a good doctor too!! 

Nazz- Had my first at 23, she was an oopsie but Im now 26 and trying for another so everything worked out good!! When are you testing??


----------



## AnakeRose

mmm...my new favourite snack (well it's one I've had for years) is canned tuna with chopped pickles on crackers :) Just can't have it too often because of mercury levels in tuna.


----------



## Wugz22

26 and TTC #1! My temperature was up today, and I actually got some solid sleep, but I refuse to interpret that to mean anything, since the last time my temperature spiked, it did a complete nose dive the next day.

My new strategy to deal with my BBT anxiety is to skip days of temping where I know I'm not sleeping or going to get an accurate reading. Taking it 3 hours early made it worse than not taking it at all, because then you're thinking "did I not ovulate or did I just take it too early?!?!?". I figure even if I have a few gaps in my days, I should still be able to see a shift. I'm mostly upset because my charts were so pretty before and now they'll be hideous!!! :dohh: 

Anyone had experience taking something to help them sleep? Do you know if Tylenol PM or something along those lines would effect your BBT?


----------



## Nazz4

OH and I would be married if we could be -_- it's a long story, but it is illegal for us to be married for another... year and a half I think. It's very confusing and hairy. We wanted to wait until we could get married, but then we were just like screw it. We want babies lol.

I'm not going to test unless AF doesn't show up... so I guess I have about 9 or 10 more days.


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> 26 and TTC #1! My temperature was up today, and I actually got some solid sleep, but I refuse to interpret that to mean anything, since the last time my temperature spiked, it did a complete nose dive the next day.
> 
> My new strategy to deal with my BBT anxiety is to skip days of temping where I know I'm not sleeping or going to get an accurate reading. Taking it 3 hours early made it worse than not taking it at all, because then you're thinking "did I not ovulate or did I just take it too early?!?!?". I figure even if I have a few gaps in my days, I should still be able to see a shift. I'm mostly upset because my charts were so pretty before and now they'll be hideous!!! :dohh:
> 
> Anyone had experience taking something to help them sleep? Do you know if Tylenol PM or something along those lines would effect your BBT?

I can answer your last set of questions. Ibuprofen suppresses progesterone, which can lower bbt, so don't take it or advil pm post o. Tylenol is totally fine, the catch is the pm part. Otc sleep medd are either doccixlyine succinate or, more commonly, diphenhydramine hcl(which is exactly the same as benadryl) are both anti-histamines and won't effect your temp BUT can dry up CM, so don't take it before you O.

So pre-o, stick with supplements like melatonin and tryptophan 
to aid in sleep, so you don't mess up your CM.
After o, stay away from ibuprofen, but both tylenol and.any anti histamine is fine.

Hope that helped!

Oh and valerian root with melatonin will also naturally lower anxiety.

Hope this helps!

Sources: chronic insomniac for 20 yrs or so, google,etc


----------



## Wugz22

Angel wings13 said:


> Wugz22 said:
> 
> 
> 26 and TTC #1! My temperature was up today, and I actually got some solid sleep, but I refuse to interpret that to mean anything, since the last time my temperature spiked, it did a complete nose dive the next day.
> 
> My new strategy to deal with my BBT anxiety is to skip days of temping where I know I'm not sleeping or going to get an accurate reading. Taking it 3 hours early made it worse than not taking it at all, because then you're thinking "did I not ovulate or did I just take it too early?!?!?". I figure even if I have a few gaps in my days, I should still be able to see a shift. I'm mostly upset because my charts were so pretty before and now they'll be hideous!!! :dohh:
> 
> Anyone had experience taking something to help them sleep? Do you know if Tylenol PM or something along those lines would effect your BBT?
> 
> I can answer your last set of questions. Ibuprofen suppresses progesterone, which can lower bbt, so don't take it or advil pm post o. Tylenol is totally fine, the catch is the pm part. Otc sleep medd are either doccixlyine succinate or, more commonly, diphenhydramine hcl(which is exactly the same as benadryl) are both anti-histamines and won't effect your temp BUT can dry up CM, so don't take it before you O.
> 
> So pre-o, stick with supplements like melatonin and tryptophan
> to aid in sleep, so you don't mess up your CM.
> After o, stay away from ibuprofen, but both tylenol and.any anti histamine is fine.
> 
> Hope that helped!
> 
> Oh and valerian root with melatonin will also naturally lower anxiety.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> Sources: chronic insomniac for 20 yrs or so, google,etcClick to expand...

Wow! Hello expert! Great to know... I had no idea! So totally throwing my ibuprofen out the window. And I actually love Benadryl as a sleep aid... Not any more!:dohh:

Thanks Angel. These are the simple questions my doctor refused to answer!


----------



## Angel wings13

My primary care doc also has a degree in homeopathic medicine, I've learned a lot from her. Plus, like I said, I've struggled with sleep issues since I was like 12. Grave's disease made it worse, I also am prone to night terrors, sleep paralysis, and the occasional sleepwalking(although I sleep walk rarely now, a lot when I was a kid)

After years of trying all sorts of regimens, I finally got.somewhat "stable" on klonopin. Been on that for 3 years, the ONLY thing that suppresses my terrors and sleep paralysis. I'm slowly tapering down ( used to take 2 a day), but for me the benefits far outweigh any risks. There.were poorly done studies in the late 70s saying they can cause cleft palate, but more recent in depth study found that in a study of 10, 000 women, 7 would have a baby with cleft palate, compared to 6 out of 10,000 births to non medicated women. .001 of an increase is not statistically significant. 

Upon a second look at the infamous study in the 70s, turned out a lot.of the women were either abusing their medication, on various other meds, and/or street drug users. 

But just in case, I'm working on slowly tapering. 

Really though, look into melatonin and valerian root, I know melatonin is even save during pregnancy, at least as needed(maybe not daily), but idk for the valerian root. But definitely good while waiting for your bfp!


----------



## confetti83

Anake I really like your cravings. Wheb I was preg with my son I used to buy restaurant sized jars of gherkins mmmmm.


----------



## confetti83

Angel you are full of knowledge!

You really had a though time in the past. I was nearly a registered nurse I left 3 months before I graduated. I was so depressed my dad told me to become a midwife but the courses closed when it was my turn. Yest was his birthday he would have been so proud to become a grandpa again. That is life you know that song living years it is made for me ' i wasnt there that morning when my father passed away, I didnt get to tell him all the things I had to say'.


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> Anake I really like your cravings. Wheb I was preg with my son I used to buy restaurant sized jars of gherkins mmmmm.

Lol...
I'm a very boring, plain e eater....
I don't like pickles, and never went through odd cravings. I did crave beef hardcore with my youngest, aye burgers and.steak non stop...actually protein in general, but only stuff similar to what I always ate...
I remember reading "what to expect when you're expecting" and it said some women will crave things like dirt, clay, paper, and -get this- chimney soot! :rofl: omg when I read that I could not stop laughing! I can just picture a pg lady, hungry, not sure what she has a taste for, and then the smoldering embers in the fire place catch her eye...then she starts scooping out the black soot and shoving it in her mouth! :rofl:

Doesn't matter how many years ago I read it, I'll never forget it, and cracks me up everytime! :rofl:


----------



## Nazz4

Uggh FF just changed my xhares... Not sure what to think or why, do you guys think its right or was cd14 right? We definitely were not covered for cd 18... Guess I'm probably out again!


----------



## AnakeRose

@ Nazz - I didn't agree with my O date when I got pregnant. Did you have any O symptoms around CD14? FF is an estimate, it's not set in stone. 
FX for you. 

@ Confetti - I couldn't stand pickles up until earlier in the week, then I just wanted them. I haven't had any really strange craving combinations yet (I'm sure those will come :haha:).


Oh I want some warmer weather! I'm so not a cold weather girl. I mean it hasn't been 'cold' here like it has been in central Canada, but I'd love a few days of sunshine. I want my flip flops, shorts and tank tops back dammit! 

Starting to get some ideas for the baby's room. When it gets warmer we're going to start getting it ready. Going to do a day trip to Vancouver one weekend to go to Ikea and Old Navy (4 hour drive each way over 2 high mountain passes). We don't have those stores here in the Okanagan. 

Hopefully I'll start working soon. I want to see if I can get a weekend off somewhere to take off with Michael. I so want a hot tub right now, but I know that's not safe.


----------



## Nazz4

Rose, I had some ovary pains, I didn't record when, but I'm pretty sure it was like cd 15... maybe even 16 so it can really go either way... but with the temps it looks more like an O on cd 14 because my temp shot up cd 15, ya know? And then its been crawling up since then. And then I told you guys about the weird AF sort of cramps I had the other night, which was 5 dpo (now 1 dpo) and those cramps have been coming off and on since, but a lot more dull and subtle. I was hoping maybe implantation cramps, but who knows now. Either way, my temps have not gotten this high that past 2 cycles I've been charting so I'm really hoping it means something is cookin' in my belly. :haha:
Oh, I forgot to add that I didn't notice any fertile CM this cycle like AT ALL! Usually I have something, but I was pretty dry all cycle. Every now and then I would have a tiny little bit of watery cm, but nothing to write home about so that's why I didn't mark any on my chart.

OH and I were just talking the other day about how Canada would be a nice place to live, but we don't think we could handle the weather up there!! We live way down in the south east US and we are complaining when it gets cold here (which is nothing!) This winter has been the warmest we've ever had. It keeps jumping back and forth though, one day I'll be wearing flip flops and shorts and the next I'll have to wear boots and a coat. Never experienced anything like it. I can't wait to be able to go lay on the beach again though, we live about 30 minutes from one beach and about an hour from another. The closer one allows alcohol, but no dogs, and the farther one doesn't allow alcohol, but it does allow dogs! So it is a toss up. I'd rather have my dog with me than drinks though personally.


----------



## Angel wings13

You guys gotta see this. I first saw it on Tosh.0, it's hysterical

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YGT3m4ltCU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Angel wings13

Ok, now I'm hoping for a little spike tomorrow... Todays temp was taken at normal time. And it went down a bit...

STILL "spotting" with "bleed" when I pee. No cramps since like tuesday. It's bizarre.. This better not be my body's "new thing" and firefly just an "off" month.

I did find a lot of women who got pg a month or 2 after an off month...maybe that's why my doc said that...


----------



## Angel wings13

I have hit a mile stone! 8dpo and did not test! Maybe the bleeding is necessary to help poas frenzy


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz, I liked your crosshairs where they were before...

I'm trying to be positive. Maybe my body is flushing itself out (in a gross way) to make room for next month's bean!


----------



## AnakeRose

@ Nazz - It's not cold everywhere up here. BC usually stays pretty mild. We're at a higher elevation so we get snow. Today is gorgeous! Central Canada (Alberta, Saskatchewan, Manitoba) they get COLD. Ontario east can vary. I only live about 60 miles from Washington state. If we do have a crappy winter, we definitely make up for it in the summer :D They call us her in the Okanagan the California of the north.

Found this site on how to make your own maternity pants! https://grosgrainfabulous.blogspot.ca/2009/09/maternity-pants-tutorial.html I am SO doing that. The prices they ask for maternity clothing is insane! I live right next to a Value Village (kinda like Salvation Army, but money goes to the Boys & Girls Club), and I can get pants for like $3. Found an actual pair of maternity jeans capri's for $3.99 too. I'll need to make a few pairs of pants for work. I found lots of XL size, but I need about a 2XL cause my hips are kinda big :blush:. 

Finally had a good sleep last night :sleep:. I ditched my pillow and bought a new one and it made all the difference.


----------



## Angel wings13

Maternity work pants are expensive! At the same store, they are on average $15 more! Crazy!


----------



## Nazz4

@angel, way to go on the no testing! Although I'm sure you will cave within the next 2 or 3 days :haha: and I also saw that video on Tosh, so funny. I just went to the dollar store right by my house, and you were right, they do keep the tests behind the counter, but all they had were clearblue and some other kind, the clear blue were 3 tests for $5 something, and the others were 2 tests for $6 something... I was hoping they had the actual dollar store cheapies that are like a dollar a pop... so I didn't get any. I have one FRER and if I really need to pee on more sticks I'll go to walmart and use my FRER coupon that comes in the box. Lol the lady at the counter assumed I didn't buy any because I'm too poor to spend 5 bucks on some tests, so she told me the clinic gives them out for free! Kind of embarrassing... I politely told her "Your prices are the same as walmarts, and walmart has better brands, I was hoping you had the dollar tests." In all fairness I DO look young, I mean I AM young, but I really do look like a high schooler, so she probably thought I was some possibly knocked up teenager. :dohh:

@rose- that's a pretty cool idea for maternity pants, unfortunately I'm not so good with the sewing machine. I've tried over and over. I'm too impatient for the damn thing! You'll be saving plenty of money for baby though with that!


----------



## Nazz4

Oh, rose I just remembered something I saw on TV once and I looked it up. It's called a belly belt. You should look it up, that is probably what I would use myself so I could still wear all my pants.


----------



## Wugz22

Nazz - if you put in some lower temps for those two days you don't have a temp, does it take your O back? One cycle I hadn't recorded enough low temps to satisfy FF so I just made some up:haha:

Looks like you're still covered either way! Although I hate when they do that and you feel like you went back in time.


----------



## Nazz4

Hey! I just put in 97.5 and then 97.2, and it put my cross hares back to cd 14! Is that what you meant by "lower temps" or do you mean even ...lower...? IDK how all that "what if" charting works... but I am NEVER skipping temping again! lol. It's weird that it would do that... But what temps exactly would you put in those two days?


----------



## Wugz22

I'd say those temps look about right! Just whatever your average pre-O temp is. When I took my natural family planning class, you had to have 6 temperatures lower than your spike before you could count it as O, so maybe FF has a similar rule?


----------



## Angel wings13

I read that ff tends to crosshair once there has been 3 high temps that cpme after 6 "low " temps...although I saw charts where they couldn't do that, but I think they try


----------



## Nazz4

Idk all this charting stuff is too confusing for me, I don't do much math lol. On another note you know how I was saying I haven't really had an CM all cycle? Well just went wee and there was a good amount of creamy CM, like lotiony kind of :wacko: crazy stuff my body is pulling.


----------



## Angel wings13

I got the charting down to a science, lol...

That being said, my body still plays tricks! I honestly thought my light bleed was stoping, literally wore one very thin pad all day, then like an hour ago, I was laughing at something my fiance said, and I felt a gush....
Went to the bathroom, and sure enough, not only "bleeding", but odd color blood mixed with ewcm....
But (god I'm SO sorry for all this tmi!) When I wiped, I had a longish "string?" Of stuff that quite literally looked like grape jelly.

Honestly, I may not test at all this cycle, as this "shedding" has lasted 4 full days, although on and off, plus 2 days of actual spotting first.

I am always a tampon girl, but do know not to use them in the 2ww or while pg...

Having said that, I'm not sure how to evaluate the pads (super thin Always pads/liners) I know that my real periods ate always heavy for 48 hours - I literally ho thru like 6 super plus tampons on those days, and by day 3 ish I switch to about 6 supers. After that it lightens up.....
Idk how to compare that to pads. I have only used one thin one per day, changing at night just to be clean....

I thought this bleed stopped, ad I had no new blood on liner, or the last few times I.pee'd. Then came the "gush" complete with small clots, similar to my af...but haven't cramped for a few days...

Idk why , after 20 yrs of cycles, mine wants to mess with me now!ugh! Never thought I'd wish for af...hell, it goes against our.slogan! 

If I'm bleeding still on Sunday, I will make a new chart. Really I'm just waiting for my bbt to drop. When out nose dives, I'll mark it as af.

Already planning to dtd cycle day 9, 11, (basically every other day til I know I'm surging )then wait for pos opks and dtd everyday for 3 -5 days while in fertile window. We timed everything so perfect this cycle! I'm asking my egg and his sperm for a re-match !


----------



## confetti83

Cant blame you for being confused Angel! Hope your cycle will settle soon, last cycle before getting af I spotted for 4 days before I had af I never spotted that long and the wait drove me nuts.


----------



## Wugz22

Ugh! I can FINALLY join the TWW club. What an obnoxious cycle!

Don't you hate how you never have as good of BD coverage around O as you do around the time you THOUGHT you'd have O?


----------



## Nazz4

Angel don't give up in this cycle, maybe your body is just shedding some lining or just being crazy because you are pregnant...? 

@wugz- I was expecting to O closer to CD 18 so we didn't really go crazy with the BDing when I actually O'd. This has happened every month since TTC because when I first started charting I thought I would O around CD 14, turned out to be CD 24. Then next cycle I thought I would still O around 24, then it changed to 18, so now I was thinking 18, and now it is 14... I guess my body is just adjusting, but idk how only one month of birth control can mess me up so bad. Just hoping it stays at 14 now! I'm sick of not knowing when I O.


----------



## Wugz22

It's so frustrating! But the positive side is that we ARE ovulating, which is the most important thing. Thank goodness we're charting or I'd never come close!


----------



## Wugz22

I had a friend tell me the other day that they just started TTC, and she read that women O on the 14th CD so they are just going to DTD then, she's never heard of BBT's or OPK's and all that. I wanted to scream NOOO but at the same time, I'm kind of jealous of couples who are blissfully unaware of how challenging this actually is.


----------



## Angel wings13

Weird you mention that confetti, because most of the stories I find on this, the lady gets pg the next month - just like you.

Think I'm getting sick... Woke up with a nasty sore throat, hurts to swallow...


----------



## Nazz4

@wugz- I read that most people who are having trouble ttc and go to the doctor for it end up finding out that they just weren't BDing at the right time. I'm glad I found out about charting because otherwise I would be going by those ovulation calculators online that do the typical "if you're on a 28 day cycle you will O on the 14th day" type thing. It is nice know that we ARE Oing though, I just need it to stop changing now so I can plan better! I want to try SMEP in March/April for our last hoorah before we take a break. That is if I don't get pregnant before then.

@angel- I had a sore throat last night and a stuffy nose this morning and I've heard of people getting a BFP after that type of thing. Apparently when you conceive your immune system weakens so that it doesn't try to fight the pregnancy and it can lead to you getting a little sick. I hope that's what it is for both of us! FF is saying my period is due on Tuesday, I guess since I O'd earlier, but I think it's wrong, I think my LP is also lengthening so I'm assuming its due around Friday. Especially since I don't have sore boobies yet. Can't for this TWW to be over!


----------



## Angel wings13

I heard the same about sorw throats, but OH also woke up with sore throat, but I also have a runny nose.

I honestly can't see being pg after this .... My af is projected for wed, but looking at my chart, I may have o'd a day before ff says, and with my hormones being wacky I don't think I can rely on anything. Just waiting for temp drop to start a new chart.

Bleed is all but gone, but thought the same yesterday then had that one heavy episode :/
:wacko:

This better not happen again, it's ridiculous to bleed this many days and still have af around the corner.

The :witch: better go easy on me this month! We're going to Busch Gardens next weekend for my son's b day, and I don't want to bleed heavily while there. Plus I'm thinking the :witch: cast an evil spell on me. :haha:

Maybe she foresees a bean in my future and wanted to give me a good dose of her worst brew? 

Boy I have been moody too! My OH rarely says anything about me having pms - typically before my period I have cramps, fatigue, low energy...but not mood swings... Well this temporary hormonal imbalance makes me feel like I have a split personality! He has mentioned a few times that I'm emotional...
:muaha:
:rofl:
:trouble:
:dohh:
:muaha:
:D
:cry:

Argh!


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz, a lot of pg charts I see show a curved line, going up, just like yours!


----------



## Nazz4

Angel wings13 said:


> Nazz, a lot of pg charts I see show a curved line, going up, just like yours!

Haha I feel like it looks like the top of a roller coaster right now and it's just going to go dowwwwwn now. I really hope it doesn't though!


----------



## Nazz4

angel, I'm sure you already know this, but I just realized in the chart gallery on FF one of the options you can choose is mid cycle spotting. It might help you to see other charts... Idk.


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> angel, I'm sure you already know this, but I just realized in the chart gallery on FF one of the options you can choose is mid cycle spotting. It might help you to see other charts... Idk.

Yes, I used that and implantation spotting to search charts. That's where I found one where someone spotted for 6 days, sporadically; another for 6 days consecutively and another that spotted 7 days plus one day of bleeding! That was in the first couple pages then I stopped looking. I just wanted to see if people got pregnant after several days of spotting, and indeed they did!
Hate to jinx it, but it appears bleeding has stopped , no spotting even, except once this morning and it was mixed with ewcm like yesterday. 
From all my research, and by talking to my doc, what happened to me was "decidual" bleeding. It often happens early in pregnancies and can vary in intensity. It can also happen to non pregnant women, it's an abnormal hormone fluctuation (which is why it can happen in pg, your hormones are wacky) that "triggers" the shedding of the decidua - the superficial layering of tissue in the uterus. Characterized by being heavier than IB, and ranges in color, and will usually have tiny clots. I literally had little blackish specks for clots, except that one string like one. After the one heavy bleeding episode yesterday, just one instance then gone, my liner has only dark brown. Nothing more has come out when I pee thank God. I was starting to worry I would lightly bleed although til af! But now it looks like I'll get a 5 day break, give or take. I'm assuming af will be light for me. Doc said to expect the unexpected when af shows, due to my hormonal fluctuation.

I just REALLY want this to never happen again! :trouble: my hormones really have it coming to them! I'm pissed at my uterus, ovary, pituitary gland, and anything else responsible for this nightmare of confusion!


----------



## Nazz4

Well your temps are still looking good, and since other women had the bleeding before a BFP then maybe it's even a good thing...

I've been super tired all day, slept for 10 hours last night and then took a 3 hour nap today lol. I've also been eating a butt load! Although I usually do get hungrier in the TWW for some reason. And the first cycle we ttc I was very hungry too so I'm sure it means nothing. My dog keeps snuggling with me the past few days and laying her head on my belly, it's so cute. I just wish there was a little bump there to make it even cuter. I already know this next week is going to be rough trying not to POAS.


----------



## Angel wings13

I hear ya! Still haven't tested... The only reason I'm showing restraint is cuz if the bleeding is an impending sign of a chemical pg, I'd honestly rather not know. So i'm not testing til next wed, my projected af date. Besides, on the VERY slim chance I end up pregnant, I read that decidual bleeding is somehow linked to late bfp's. I think I'm going to use opk's starting monday, sounds weird I know, but since a second lh surge is common, and my hormones are amok, I figure why not check.... Can't help but think of that one lady that got her bfp after dtd ONCE, just before af, her husband was in prison and they only got one day a month, I know it's a long shot but clearly my body is wonky this month so I don't want to rule out anything....
Plus I get to pee on something :haha:


----------



## Nazz4

Right now I would actually like to know if I had a chemical just to see if we CAN conceive in the first place. I know we did over a year ago, but maybe things have changed since then who knows. my tummy is killing me right now, and its low down but I can't tell if its my uterus or stomach. I did have a glass of 2% milk with dinner because I'm out of my lactose free milk so I'm drinking OH's real milk and that might be why. Dairy hasn't made me sick in a long time though.


----------



## Angel wings13

Well my doc said that getting pg, even if it ends in mc or chem, there is a good possibility that you are fertile.
A lot of mc are due to the body recognizing a problem...

I honestly believe the minute your cycle really regulates, you will get pg real quickly after.

Hopefully this month! I am really liking your gradual temp increase!


----------



## Angel wings13

Oh yeah, and if the problem turns out to be getting a sticky bean, as opposed to true infertility, the tests and procedures ate much cheaper than a truly infertile couple.

My mngr had re-curring unexplained mc's, did a histography of her uterus and they found uterine fibroids. She got then removed and got her bfp the next month!


----------



## Nazz4

I know my mother had quite a few MCs, but I never really talked to her about it because I know how much it sucks... But I was thinking maybe its hereditary ya know?


----------



## Angel wings13

Well I used my digi opk, got a smiley. Wtf? Idk, probably just my second lh surge. Last month I took a cheap opk a week before my af and got a pos....


----------



## Nazz4

Do people usually get a second surge? Have you ever read this: https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html 

I know you already know all that, as did I, but it's fun the way they put it.


----------



## confetti83

Angel and Nazz your charts look great.

Yest I had a little scare we went out for dinner to celebrate my 30th bday tomm. At home I went to pee and when I wiped there was a tiny red spot of blood. I have no cramps and temp is still up. Today I had none but I plan to rest a lot tomm and take it easy. Cant wait for 1st scan on the 18th.


----------



## Angel wings13

Yes, I read an article and most women have a 2nf surge, but don't produce an egg usually


----------



## Nazz4

confetti83 said:


> Angel and Nazz your charts look great.
> 
> Yest I had a little scare we went out for dinner to celebrate my 30th bday tomm. At home I went to pee and when I wiped there was a tiny red spot of blood. I have no cramps and temp is still up. Today I had none but I plan to rest a lot tomm and take it easy. Cant wait for 1st scan on the 18th.

Happy Birthday! I bet it's just some of your lining shedding or something... If there is no cramping with it I wouldn't worry too much. 

Well by now on my other 2 charts my temps dropped already, so I hope this is it! Hopefully the witch isn't faking me out with the temps...


----------



## AnakeRose

Hey ladies,
Nazz & Angel, Loving the charts!

Today has not been a good day for me :( I think I managed 2 hours of sleep last night. I guess I learned my lesson not to have Chai Tea for supper. 

BRR...rink was chilly this morning and I have another game to ref in 45 minutes. Hope I can get through it. U16A vs U19A is going to be a FAST game.

10 weeks tomorrow! (I get the Prune)


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> confetti83 said:
> 
> 
> Angel and Nazz your charts look great.
> 
> Yest I had a little scare we went out for dinner to celebrate my 30th bday tomm. At home I went to pee and when I wiped there was a tiny red spot of blood. I have no cramps and temp is still up. Today I had none but I plan to rest a lot tomm and take it easy. Cant wait for 1st scan on the 18th.
> 
> Happy Birthday! I bet it's just some of your lining shedding or something... If there is no cramping with it I wouldn't worry too much.
> 
> Well by now on my other 2 charts my temps dropped already, so I hope this is it! Hopefully the witch isn't faking me out with the temps...Click to expand...

Nazz I really think your chart looks great!

So, over 24 hrs and no bleed! I'm wondering if I should bd cuz of the opk, but I don't want to disturb anything down there


----------



## Angel wings13

Happy bday confetti! I'm sure you are fine, tiny spot of blood plus no cramps is normal. I've come across it several times while researching what was going on with me.


----------



## Nazz4

Wow rose, I can't believe you're already coming up on the second tri! You and confetti need to show us bump pics when you get them!

I'm really enjoying my temps too lol they've never been this high before and never lasted high this long, but I'm really not having any symptoms I can pick out. I think I'm a little constipated and I've been eating a lot... That's really it, no sore boobs or anything obvious so I don't really think this is it for me. OH keeps asking me if I've tested yet lol he doesn't understand the whole process of waiting... But I'm getting pretty impatient too, do you guys think I should wait till Friday 14 dpo or should I do it earlier?


----------



## confetti83

Thanks for the bday wishes!

Nazz I think you should at least wait to test until 11dpo a lot of charts in ff get their positive there. I dont want you to get a bfn and discourage yourself cause it was just too early.

Angel maybe you should try a preg test I know I said to Nazz it is early but in your case thr bleeding and that dip it would shoe by now. Just to be safe if you are preggy if it turns out bfn than bd.


----------



## confetti83

Anake happy 10 weeks ans kisses to your pruney xxx hey at 12 wks you should get a bump name for the bubs. 

I called my son Wayde cause if he was a boy we would call him Wayne and girl Jade.


----------



## Angel wings13

I'm toughing it out I decided. All the bfn's can be a bummer! Plus I don't want to see a + just to ble ed the next day... If it's going to be chemical if rather not know anymore.
Wednesday will be 13dpo, so if no af by then, maybe I'll test. But really I want to wait til friday. By 15 dpo I feel confident I will get either af or bfp. I just found a few more stories where women went through a weird bleed then got a bfp... It's getting my hopes up too much. I've had a bit of ewcm the last couple days, not sure what to make of that. Last cycle I was very dry for like a week leading up to af, except a very small amount here and there.

The last time I had ewcm days before af was that month I got a faint positive and bled the same day. That's another reason I don't want to test early. All this talking about it is really making me twitchy lol, the poas in me is screaming for me to test! Lol
:test:


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> Wow rose, I can't believe you're already coming up on the second tri! You and confetti need to show us bump pics when you get them!

Unfortunately it's going to be awhile before I start showing noticeably. I'm fairly overweight and have a lot of excess 'body' in my tummy area. My coat is already feeling a little tight, but that could be from weight gain/bloating.


----------



## Nazz4

I know how you feel angel... I was a POAS addict before we started actually trying haha, I think it was me subconsciously wanting a +... but it was also after the MC, I just wanted to so bad to make up for it, and then I believe I had a chemical this summer too. Didn't get AF for 2 months, never got a + hpt and I even went and got a quantitative blood, but that was also - so I believe that my levels just weren't rising enough to sustain the pregnancy. Of course I wasn't taking any vitamins or anything, and I was probably drinking on weekends too. 

Anyways... enough sad stuff, I want to wait until Friday too, a good 14 dpo, but something inside me is just aching to test. Especially after those cramps I had 5/6 dpo, I want so badly for them to be implantation cramps. And reading up online about it I found women getting a BFP a couple days after implantation cramps which would mean I could already get one by now if that's what it was. I was doing so well last cycle, never even tested once, just waited for AF to come.


----------



## Nazz4

Just had a twinge in the right side followed by a tiny bit of cramping for a minute... going nuts over here; I'm glad I'm in the right place for it.


----------



## Angel wings13

For the last couple days I've been getting mild stab like pains very low in my abdomen, slightly to my right.

Well after all that talk I went bonkers. I grabbed my purse , threw on some shoes and told oh I was going to target - no reason given...
I'm sure you all know why ;)

Anyhow I bought the digital kind and couldn't resist lol.
"not pregnant"
Idk how to explain it, but despite the reading, I was suddenly convinced I AM pregnant. :wacko:
(hey my hormones are crazy this month - doc verified!)
This only gets worse :/

In some sort of frenzy, I tore the blasted thing apart, chipped a nail in tge process and had to use tweezers. Those suckers are DURABLE! I think if my house was bombed these tests would remain intact!

Anyhow...
I finally get the strip out and there is in fact a 2nd blue line, faint as hell, NOT an evap, and every bit as thick as the control.

Yes, I read "secret of the digital" on poas.com

HOWEVER...

It was written 7 yrs ago, and these digi's are different than the old ones. I checked.

The confusion is this: to save money on patents, clearblue is "theoretically" using the same strips for their opk as their pg test. How so I wondered? That would mean I could use the pg test.to confirm pending o?? Doesn't sound right at all.

Lucky for me, I have both digi's on hand!

I compared (same pee) my o strip to my hcg strip, and my second line on o strip is much darker than my second line on hcg strip...

Upon deeper reading, I have found stories, as usual, that go both ways. One reason could be just that some women were.actually pg but too early, like coincidence...

I think, that the "reader" is what is patented, called a chromameter, specifically used.to "read" the presence of the amount of dye that reacts to the antibody strip.

Now I'm not saying I AM pregnant,(although my brain is screaming just that), just saying it's interesting. Now this was also late afternoon pee, and not fmu. I got 4 tests left...

I did take a pic, but you can only see the second line as a thin blue line, when it's actually a thin darker line,with lighter blue making up the rest of the width of the strip.

So, I'll wait and see. One thing for SURE is that it is not an evap, it was there in a couple minutes (maybe sooner, it took a couple minutes to open :haha:) and wasn't gray or dented, it was blue.

So.... Do I test with fmu tomorrow, or wait til tuesday?

Also, found a woman who got a "pregnant" result with a level of 8, and another who had a faint pos with frer, and "not pregnant" with these - blood same day confirmed hcg at 34!

So, these digitals are not consistent it seems...


----------



## Angel wings13

Also, my last "bleed" was that one instance a couple days ago, and I have 2 rising temps....if 8dpo was "implantation", then it would take 2-4 days to show...

So much for will power and not getting hopes up :dohh:


----------



## Nazz4

No angel you caved!!! Right after you said you were going to tough this one out! I think you should test tomorrow with FMU... but telling you that makes me want to whip out my FRER in the morning with you... my one and only test lol! I think I just might do it...


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> No angel you caved!!! Right after you said you were going to tough this one out! I think you should test tomorrow with FMU... but telling you that makes me want to whip out my FRER in the morning with you... my one and only test lol! I think I just might do it...

:rofl: you called it a couple days ago! Oh well, I've never lasted this long before. Progress is good :thumbup:

If you only have one, try to save it - lol, ya know, do as I say and not as I do lol

Normally I hate the digital cuz seeing "NOT PREGNANT" makes me feel like the test is mocking me..lol

Despite the negative, I'm actually in good spirits, I don't know what came over me! Literally solid resolve one second, then an extreme urge to test! All part of the hormonal package! :muaha:

I am Nut Hut for sure! 

I swype I wouldnt buy a digi til I got a bfp... Oh well!


----------



## Nazz4

I hate the digis :growlmad: anyways OH wants me to test tomorrow morning, but I would hate to see a BFN... at the same time I am also curious. I am truly torn.


----------



## Angel wings13

Not swype, "swore" sheesh


----------



## Nazz4

Well, OH told me to listen to you guys lol... So I think I'm going to do an inbetweener and test on Wednesday. A good 12 dpo, plus I read that only like 10% of pregnant women get their BFP at 10 dpo and most people get them at 12-14.


----------



## confetti83

Angel digis are not the first tests I would use. What sensitivity where the ones you used? I think if clearblue than 25. 

I have thrown mine away I would have taken s pics of the lines for you to compare. Fmu is better but some lades say that they get better results with smu.


----------



## Angel wings13

The "published" sensitivity is 50, but if you call them they say 25...

I think they aren't very consistent.

In the us we only have "pg" or "not pg".... I was reading that parts of europe have a third line, that guesses 1-2 wks conception or 2-3 weeks...

I always thought when people said that they had the fertility monitor or something,lol, cuz the ones I see just give an answer, now i know why! Did yours tell you?


----------



## confetti83

yes I did a digi the day after I got my bfp it said pregnant 1-2weeks


----------



## FTMommy01

Good morning ladies!! Angel & NAzz I am rooting for you guys!!

Thinking I will O this week or next but staying away from OPK's still this month so we plan to just BD often. Its going to be hard not knowing exactly when Im in the TWW or when I can start testing but I have to get in at least one good "relax" month before we are full on trying again! 

Has anyone heard from Tigger??


----------



## AnakeRose

FX for you Angel & Nazz!!

YAY!! 10 Weeks today!!

I went to put my coat on yesterday and it's getting a little tight :dohh:, oh well. I might go over to the thrift store today to find some jeans to make into maternity jeans. I don't need them yet, but might as well get prepared. Can't wait till the snow melts on the passes! I want to do my Old Navy and IKEA run.


----------



## Nazz4

Welp my temp started dropping today although my room was really cold :wacko: glad I didn't test because I bet I'm out. Just had a little cramp in there, but so close to AF that could be all it means. Guess I'll have to wait till tomorrow to see how the temps are doing and then I'll decide if I should still test Wednesday. FF says I'm getting AF tomorrow, but I think it's wrong, no sore boobs yet.

Happy 10 weeks Rose!


----------



## Angel wings13

Digi was neg, I didn't break it apart though, lol. At least not yet.

Idk what came over me yesterday! How crazy! I'm a lot more calm today.

Now I'll wait the recommended 3 days :)

Nazz, my temp went down a bit too. I also woke up with af cramps.


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> Welp my temp started dropping today although my room was really cold :wacko: glad I didn't test because I bet I'm out. Just had a little cramp in there, but so close to AF that could be all it means. Guess I'll have to wait till tomorrow to see how the temps are doing and then I'll decide if I should still test Wednesday. FF says I'm getting AF tomorrow, but I think it's wrong, no sore boobs yet.
> 
> Happy 10 weeks Rose!

If you look at my chart, it yo-yo'd up and down in my TWW so unless AF shows up, you're still in the game :) FX for you!


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> Digi was neg, I didn't break it apart though, lol. At least not yet.
> 
> Idk what came over me yesterday! How crazy! I'm a lot more calm today.
> 
> Now I'll wait the recommended 3 days :)
> 
> Nazz, my temp went down a bit too. I also woke up with af cramps.

(trying to be positive!!) I had AF like cramps off and on starting at 3dpo (I would have bet you money AF was going to start). Your chart has an M in it like mine did so maybe that's a good sign? :shrug:

Weee had a coffee for the first time in like 3 weeks and boy can I feel it! :coffee:


----------



## Nazz4

Thanks Rose, that makes me feel better! I mean I had cramps at 5 and 6 dpo, and then little ones here and then since then. I also noticed I have a little bit more of the white CM today... its not lotiony anymore though, more just sticky. :shrug:

So I had the strangest dream last night... I was hanging out with OH when my best friend called me who lives in another state, and told me she was pregnant, and wasn't even trying. I was super jealous... oh what is my mind doing to me haha!


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> Digi was neg, I didn't break it apart though, lol. At least not yet.
> 
> Idk what came over me yesterday! How crazy! I'm a lot more calm today.
> 
> Now I'll wait the recommended 3 days :)
> I
> Nazz, my temp went down a bit too. I also woke up with af cramps.
> 
> (trying to be positive!!) I had AF like cramps off and on starting at 3dpo (I would have bet you money AF was going to start). Your chart has an M in it like mine did so maybe that's a good sign? :shrug:
> 
> Weee had a coffee for the first time in like 3 weeks and boy can I feel it! :coffee:Click to expand...

True.... My temp is still above coverline, well above...

The last 2 cycles it took 2 days or so for my temp to drop, so who knows?

I see the low part of your "m" is also 2 days before projected af...


----------



## Nazz4

:-s Wait I lost you guys... where is this "M"?


----------



## Angel wings13

Uh, so, strong desire to see something on a stick, and feeling a poking in my ovary, I tried my opk again
And another damn smiley!

:brat:

What to do? OH thinks we should bd to be safe, and I agree. This cycle is so screwy anyways.


----------



## Nazz4

It couldn't hurt to BD again, who knows maybe you're Oing again with another set of twins coming!


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> :-s Wait I lost you guys... where is this "M"?

In my temps, post o.
Click on rose's link, and her temps made.an "m" too


----------



## Nazz4

OH :dohh:


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> OH :dohh:

Lol, it's ok. You have no idea how long it took me to figure out what BD stood for :rofl: I knew what it meant by the context used, but could not figure out what it stood for! Same with "DH" when people would say dh (this was months ago) I thought they were talking about a doctor,lol!


----------



## Angel wings13

Now that I know what I know about the US version of digi's, I guess I'll be making a trip to the dollar store...
Really don't want to see my BIL ex girlfriend though....she always says "STILL no?!"

Sorry! I'm not 22!


----------



## Nazz4

lol when I first started trolling the pregnancy forums I ended up having to google "pregnancy forum acronyms" :rofl: OH will sometimes try to read our little nut hutter thread, but he can't haha, he doesn't know what ANYTHING means which I kind of like... its like we're talking in secret "no boys allowed" code. :haha:

Well not much going on over here still... been gassy for 2 days now :blush: I'm really getting tired of it actually. Had a little bit of AF type cramps while driving earlier. It is kind of weird though because I usually don't get cramps until the morning AF starts, like right before, every now and then I'll feel it a little the night before. And when I peed a bit ago I swear I had a tint of brown/red when I wiped, and being the nut I am, I shoved my finger up there... nothing but white cm. Jeez I hope :witch: doesn't make a visit tomorrow! Or ever! I think I'm going to go take a nap so I can forget about all this lol.


----------



## Wugz22

Arg! Testing is still an eternity away for me! Jealous of you girlies!


----------



## Wugz22

Hoping my temps give me a hint one way or the other by this weekend. We're having a party Friday, and not that I'd tell people if I was, but if I wasn't... I'd sure as hell have some drinks!!!:wine:


----------



## Angel wings13

Positive on dollar store opk too... In the morning I will use the hpt

The pos opk was with super diluted pee too.


----------



## Wugz22

Very exciting angel wings! Can't wait to hear about you hpt results!!


----------



## Nazz4

Fx angel.
So I just went to pick up OH from work and he got in the car smoking a cigarette... It smelled so bad I had to roll the window all the way down even though its cold. Then half way home I almost threw up I couldn't stand it, it turned out to just be a burp though. Strange, but still not getting my hopes up.


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> Very exciting angel wings! Can't wait to hear about you hpt results!!

Thanks, but with s o many
Screwy things going on this cycle, I am thinking it's going to be held off. Maybe next month. Maybe in 2 weeks, if for some odd reason I actually AM ovulating right now....

Cannot rule it out, since everything is askew! :wacko:

I just can't picture getting af this wednesday as projected, not after all that decidual bleeding. So bizarre...

Really wish my temp didn't go down today :(


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> :-s Wait I lost you guys... where is this "M"?

If you compare my chart to Angels, we both have an M shape on it. Probably doesn't mean anything...I just thought it was interesting.


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> Positive on dollar store opk too... In the morning I will use the hpt
> 
> The pos opk was with super diluted pee too.

You know what's funny? I pee'd on an OPK for the hell of it yesterday and the line was at least three times darker than the control line.

Bought myself a couple of bathing suits today for this summer. They won't be in the stores when I'll need them so I might as well get one that I actually like. Most likely won't ever wear the biggest one ever again (unless we have another one). Found a few cute tops at the thrift store for $3 each. Hehe who says you have to pay that much for maternity clothing!


----------



## Nazz4

Of course you need to have more babies rose! Don't stop at 1, that would be crazy!

Been nauseous off and on and having heart pain... Like painful heartbeats sometimes. Kind of scary actually.


----------



## Angel wings13

Took another opk tonight, test line much darker than control. Oh is sleeping but will be woken up soon...lol

I have ewcm too...
Hmm...


----------



## confetti83

Fingers crossed for all of you Angel, Nazz and Wugz even Ft mommy.

Anake we do not have a lot of stores like those. But I have a lot of tops and dresses that are fine for a preg in summer. Also I have found some tops that I stored after I had my son.


----------



## Nazz4

Well I guess my temp is over compensating from yesterday lol... Or do I just have a fever? Idc, very happy it didn't nose dive just yet.


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> Well I guess my temp is over compensating from yesterday lol... Or do I just have a fever? Idc, very happy it didn't nose dive just yet.

Wow! that is a spike! If it stays up there wait a day or two and then test. FX for you!


----------



## Nazz4

I'm testing tomorrow morning! Unless I chicken out... I was in yoga this morning and once again some of the poses just didn't feel right to do... Then I started wondering if there are some poses you are not supposed to do when pregnant. Of course I googled it, and all the poses I found mentioned are the ones that did not feel right. Jeez I'm getting really nervous about testing now. I know I said I wouldn't get my hopes up, but I think I already have.


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz, your chart has looked great, and your new spike is promising ...
I think you should use that frer tomorrow!


----------



## Nazz4

Thanks guys! 

Angel your chart is starting to remind me of Rose's with all the zig zagging... when are you testing again?


----------



## Angel wings13

Too scared to waste my other tests.

I did however take an opk.
Big fat smiley! Test line darker than control.

AF due between tomorrow and friday. (ff says wed, but I think they got my o wrong by 2 days last month, I don't think my luteal is 12 days, I think it is 14)


----------



## Nazz4

Angel wings13 said:


> Too scared to waste my other tests

Never thought I'd hear you say that :haha:


----------



## Angel wings13

Lol, well I didn't test 8 or 9 dpo, caved 10 & 11.... Now I'm holding out. Til friday. Pretty sure af will arrive by then. I don't have cramps, but I have weird pressure, same thing I had with my last pg, although I had it 2 months ago too...
Like my uterus wants to fall out or something. The doc did say to expect a weird af - like opposite. Normally I cramp severely just before, and for cd 1-2....hopefully I won't cramp at all! Also I always start by brown spotting, then within 10 hrs of that af comes on heavy for 2 days then tapers off.

Fx for no cramps and light af!


----------



## PDubs10612

Hey there...new to the site...me and DH have been TTC since October...Had 4 months of super wonky cycles (8-10 days of AF and then 8-10 days nothing, then repeat)..AWFUL

This round had regular 5 days of AF to start and CM lined up with O'ing on CD 14 (I dont' temp chart because I don't sleep steady enough to get the 3-4 hours solid before testing)

Am now on CD30...had a bit of spotting on CD28 but nothing since then...nips have been super sore for a week and super tired (passing out on the couch)...going to test tomorrow with FMU

*Fingers Crossed*


----------



## Angel wings13

PDubs10612 said:


> Hey there...new to the site...me and DH have been TTC since October...Had 4 months of super wonky cycles (8-10 days of AF and then 8-10 days nothing, then repeat)..AWFUL
> 
> This round had regular 5 days of AF to start and CM lined up with O'ing on CD 14 (I dont' temp chart because I don't sleep steady enough to get the 3-4 hours solid before testing)
> 
> Am now on CD30...had a bit of spotting on CD28 but nothing since then...nips have been super sore for a week and super tired (passing out on the couch)...going to test tomorrow with FMU
> 
> *Fingers Crossed*

Welcome! And good luck!

Did you see a doc about the every 2 wk thing? Maybe you weren't o'ing before... This month sounds good though!


----------



## Nazz4

Good luck PDubs, I guess I have a testing buddy for tomorrow. :flower:

Been feeling queasy this afternoon, and still gassy from both ends :blush:, been sneezing a lot and hiccuping every now and then. :shrug: Must.Stop.Symptom.Spotting.


----------



## AnakeRose

PDubs10612 said:


> Hey there...new to the site...me and DH have been TTC since October...Had 4 months of super wonky cycles (8-10 days of AF and then 8-10 days nothing, then repeat)..AWFUL
> 
> This round had regular 5 days of AF to start and CM lined up with O'ing on CD 14 (I dont' temp chart because I don't sleep steady enough to get the 3-4 hours solid before testing)
> 
> Am now on CD30...had a bit of spotting on CD28 but nothing since then...nips have been super sore for a week and super tired (passing out on the couch)...going to test tomorrow with FMU
> 
> *Fingers Crossed*

:wave: Hi there! Welcome!

Feel free to talk about whatever you want in the TTC topic. Trust me we've heard/said it all lol. The ladies here are in various stages of TTC and pregnancy.


----------



## AnakeRose

Ugh, I tried to reduce the number of Diclectin I take per day to see if my nausea is starting to go away and I definitely need to keep taking the 3 every day. I only have medical coverage through Michael right now till I start working and they only cover half of it. 10 days for $25.20. Yikes! Oh well, right now I don't care how much because it lets me function.


----------



## Angel wings13

That's good they gave you something Rose.

I was SO sick with my oldest I lost about 10lbs. And my sickness didn't start til later- I already knew he was a "he" lol. No clue why it took so long for me to get nauseous...


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz, I'm dying for you to test!
If you wake up and temp is up, I say :test:

I am now totally having pms style cramps. More of.fullness and pressure, less painful, but very similar. pretty sure I'm out.

I'm ok with it, ready to move on to next month!


----------



## Angel wings13

If I bleed mid cycle again, however, I will not be ok with that! :trouble:


----------



## Nazz4

Well ladies, temp still up quite high but I tested and a damn bfn. :( I'm really hoping its just too early because I'm still not having any pms symptoms, I always get sore boobs about a week before af but my boobs are perfectly fine now, just kind of itchy. I usually get a few pimples too and none of that either. No cramps except the little twinges here and there. When I tested I swore I saw a faint line as the pee was running across, but I guess it was just the spot where a line would be if pregnant. I'm almost determined to go out and buy like 5 different brands lol. Anyways I guess I just have to wait it out and see what happens.

Sorry about your nausea rose, I would be scared to take drugs while preg but I guess if they gave them to you its fine lol.


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> Sorry about your nausea rose, I would be scared to take drugs while preg but I guess if they gave them to you its fine lol.

Yeah they're fine. They even have a little picture of a pregnant lady on them. Basically they're a combination of B6 and an antihistamine. Somehow it works. 

Ugh I keep pulling a muscle (or ligament) in my lower abdomen when I cough or sneeze really hard. Stomach is starting to feel like there's something in there now :D Scan is on Friday!


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz, some women don't get a positive for a few weeks, as long as there is no af, you are still in! :dust:

I had an early doc appt today, my temp is down, so I guess af will be here any day. Last 2 months my temp fell AFTER af, but this cycle has been a bust from the start.. :shrug:

I meant to pee on an opk but forgot. Maybe later. I am so tired, I only got 2 1/2 hrs of sleep. Maybe that's why my temp was down. I didn't log it yet, was deciding if I should use the adjuster...
But I not only got up early, I didn't get enough sleep...

Found out besides arthritis with bone spurs, my knee also has abnormal cartilage and degeneration, and I have a big ole baker's cyst behind my knee cap. 

I dislocated it back in September, and now it's all kinds of messed up. Bummer.


----------



## Angel wings13

Duh :dohh:
Obviously my temp is wacky! Clearly I am tired and not thinking correctly at all,lol.

I just entered it into the adjuster and that actually made my temp spike a bit. I made a note that I used the.adjuster, and marked "sleep deprived"....dang! I wish I knew for sure what my temp was! A true spike would be nice...


----------



## Nazz4

Well I had to run to Walmart earlier to get some prilosec for OH, his stomach ulcers started acting up and he has been very sick :sick: poor guy. Anyways, idk if any of you have ever been to a Walmart or have this at yours, but our Walmart has a section right next to all the vitamins where everything is $1, drugs, cream, etc., so I decided to see if they have the cheapy preg tests they are always sold out of... and they did! So I bought 4 so I can take one day until 16 dpo (or af, whichever comes first) and not feel bad lol.


----------



## confetti83

Sry for your bfn Nazz but it is still early.


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> Well I had to run to Walmart earlier to get some prilosec for OH, his stomach ulcers started acting up and he has been very sick :sick: poor guy. Anyways, idk if any of you have ever been to a Walmart or have this at yours, but our Walmart has a section right next to all the vitamins where everything is $1, drugs, cream, etc., so I decided to see if they have the cheapy preg tests they are always sold out of... and they did! So I bought 4 so I can take one day until 16 dpo (or af, whichever comes first) and not feel bad lol.

I always hear about these cheap wal mart tests, but never find them! I never looked in the bin though - our walmart has a bin too, but it's 88¢, I've looked through it before just to see what they had, but I just sorta skimmed it. Man I was just there last night too! 

Well today iss ff projected af day, but I have zero cramps, but I think that last month I o'd 2 days before they said I did...so by luteal phase I would be due for af more like friday.

Or, if I'm truly on a regular cycle again, not til Sunday. But my money is on Friday, guess I'll know by tomorrow cuz I'll get cramps. Shoot, or maybe I WONT get cramps since this month is whack!
:wacko:

Funny how excited I get after af to bd and o, except once that happens then I'm in the crappy 2ww! It's like what 2ww? You get af, then in a 2ww for o, then 2ww part 2 for that elusive bfp. Only to get rejected by the :witch:

:af: <--- they should make a bumper sticker.


----------



## AnakeRose

Ok I think I just had my first 'craving'. All I wanted to eat for lunch was yam sushi rolls and yam tempura lol. mmmm I must have been deficient in whatever vitamin is in yams.


----------



## Nazz4

Thanks guys! Angel- ours is 88 cent too, idk why I said dollar I was just rounding I guess lol... but they are called "First Signal" and they hide them pretty well... They're in a purple box, and they make OPK's too that are the same price. I've heard both good and bad things about the tests, so I'll see how it goes. 

I've decided I'm probably not going to test tomorrow because I feel like I should probably give it a couple days to build up HCG (if there is any). I'm still seriously gassy today, burping, farting, hiccuping, sneezing, kind of constipated... driving me nuts, and I ended up having to take OH to the ER because he was so sick... I hate that place, and to be like that on top of having to be there for hours... AGONY. Plus my boobs are getting more and more itchy, I've been trying to sneakily scratch them over the shirt lol I'm sure I just look like a crack pot.


----------



## Nazz4

...aaaaand my constipation just took a complete 360 and became diarrhea. What.Is.Happening.:growlmad:


----------



## PDubs10612

well I tested this morning and I got BFN too...hopefully just too early as still no sign of AF...though I do think I am now getting a yeast infection which is annoying haha...

You guys are so lucky to have 88 cent pregnancy tests...I paid $16 for 2 the other day ACK! I guess I could get the 1.25 ones from Dollarama but I just don't trust them...will wait another whole week to test.....just want a positive or AF so I can just get on with it...


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> ...aaaaand my constipation just took a complete 360 and became diarrhea. What.Is.Happening.:growlmad:

LOL at least you're not constipated! I went 5 days without a bowel movement before my BFP and holy crap I thought I was going to die!


----------



## AnakeRose

PDubs10612 said:


> well I tested this morning and I got BFN too...hopefully just too early as still no sign of AF...though I do think I am now getting a yeast infection which is annoying haha...
> 
> You guys are so lucky to have 88 cent pregnancy tests...I paid $16 for 2 the other day ACK! I guess I could get the 1.25 ones from Dollarama but I just don't trust them...will wait another whole week to test.....just want a positive or AF so I can just get on with it...

Do you track your temperatures? How many DPO are you?

I hated the dollar store ones too. I bought a pack off of Early Pregnancy Tests and they seemed to work well. https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com


----------



## PDubs10612

I dont track temps because I'm a light sleeper and never seem to get the solid 3-4 hours before waking up...but I do track CM and had an increase at CD 14 that is my only indication that I maybe O'd

If that was the case I would be 17 dpo I think...still could just be too early to test, but with my history of wonky cycles I have my doubts....


----------



## AnakeRose

PDubs10612 said:


> I dont track temps because I'm a light sleeper and never seem to get the solid 3-4 hours before waking up...but I do track CM and had an increase at CD 14 that is my only indication that I maybe O'd
> 
> If that was the case I would be 17 dpo I think...still could just be too early to test, but with my history of wonky cycles I have my doubts....

0DPO is counted on the day you ovulate not the first day of your cycle. I got my + at 11dpo. So if you think you O'd on CD14, you'd be 3dpo today, definitely too early to test. It usually takes 6-12 days after ovulation to implant. Do you have consistent cycle lengths? Mine were so screwy after coming off birth control pills that I started charting to see if I actually was O'ing. Only took 4 months (but 7 cycles) to conceive.


----------



## PDubs10612

CD14 I believe I O'd and today is CD31 - is that not 17 dpo? how is it 3dpo?

For a long time I was running cycles between 32-43 days...then I went through cycles of 18 days for several months...I have never been consistent....been off Depo for 4 years


----------



## PDubs10612

and I just ordered more Pre-seed and preggo tests from that site you posted :)


----------



## AnakeRose

PDubs10612 said:


> CD14 I believe I O'd and today is CD31 - is that not 17 dpo? how is it 3dpo?
> 
> For a long time I was running cycles between 32-43 days...then I went through cycles of 18 days for several months...I have never been consistent....been off Depo for 4 years

Ahh ok I thought you said you were on CD17 today. By 17dpo you should have something...unless you ovulated later than CD14. The two months I was able to temp I O'd on CD18 and CD22.


----------



## AnakeRose

PDubs10612 said:


> and I just ordered more Pre-seed and preggo tests from that site you posted :)

It comes from the states so it might take a few weeks to get to you. I had to laugh at the tests. They're made in Canada, but distributed near Seattle, WA and then they come back to Canada. Took them 3 weeks.


----------



## PDubs10612

Yeah I'm not sure about the O date as my OPKs all came negative...this time when I start getting CM I'm going to start testing twice a day I guess...


----------



## AnakeRose

PDubs10612 said:


> Yeah I'm not sure about the O date as my OPKs all came negative...this time when I start getting CM I'm going to start testing twice a day I guess...

I gave up on OPK's. Even in the month I got pregnant, they never showed an LH surge.


----------



## Nazz4

Not everybody gets something at 17 dpo, some people never even get a + but I would say once you are a week or so late go to the doc. I did some research on the 88 cent tests from walmart and apparently they can be iffy too, so I guess we aren't all that "lucky" lol. 

Well my boobs and nips started feeling a teeny bit sore... or tender idk, and I had a little cramping (not sure if af, preg, or diarrhea haha). I started feeling nauseous so I was heading to the bathroom thinking I might puke, and then I let out a huge burp and felt all better lol. I feel like a baby myself lately with all these bodily functions. OH is in for one hellofa period if I'm not pregnant... and if I am he's in for one hellofa 9 months.:haha:


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> OH is in for one hellofa period if I'm not pregnant... and if I am he's in for one hellofa 9 months.:haha:

LOL That's what I said to mine. I definitely wasn't prepared for everything that's associated with being pregnant!! Basically I feel like I have the flu all of the time.


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> Nazz4 said:
> 
> 
> ...aaaaand my constipation just took a complete 360 and became diarrhea. What.Is.Happening.:growlmad:
> 
> LOL at least you're not constipated! I went 5 days without a bowel movement before my BFP and holy crap I thought I was going to die!Click to expand...

 on day 3 myself :blush: soon to be day 4...


----------



## Nazz4

I don't think I've ever been constipated for 5 days... No thank you on that one lol. Everything seems to be feeling better though for now (wonder how long that will last). Temp dropped more today, but it is still above 99. Last night OH asked if I tested yet, and I lied and said I haven't. I feel bad lying to him, but I don't want to let him down until I KNOW I'm not. Plus if I get a positive I decided I'm going to go to Target real quick and buy a little onesie that says something like "I <3 dad" or whatever and wrap it up and give it to him. I just can't help feeling like a bad person for lying to him though. :(


----------



## PDubs10612

Don't feel too bad...you have his best interest at heart! *fingers crossed*


----------



## Angel wings13

14dpo temp is up....but tested with frer and bfn.

No sign of af.


----------



## confetti83

Angel you had a really bad cycle with the spotting but your temps are so good. Grrrr hey witch dont show we want a BFP!

I am going on a surprise weekend break tomm organised by my hb. It is an all inclusive stay in a 4 star hotel so yay no cooking or cleaning till Monday!


----------



## confetti83

Welcome PDubs sry it is a bit late!


----------



## Nazz4

Maybe it's still too early Angel... I'm testing tomorrow again with one of the walmart cheapies, but I'm scared of that stark white BFN. My right ovary has been hurting today, is it possible for me to ovulate again? I read that the cyst formed when you're pregnant can make your ovary hurt, but I could have sworn I O'd from the other side because that's where I felt it. Plus what if I'm not pregnant? I'm getting scared I have one of the bad kind of cysts that make you not get your period and has to get removed. 

Confetti I'm pretty jealous of you right now! I'd love to go stay in a hotel and not have to cook for a weekend! Good job to your dh! :thumbup:


----------



## AnakeRose

Hubby and I are planning a Vancouver trip when the snow melts and I know my work schedule. I need a vacation!


----------



## PDubs10612

Thanks Confetti!

So excited for everyone's vacations...I wish I was going on one...DH and I are going to Value Village tomorrow instead haha....sooooo not the same :)

still no AF for me...fingers crossed for you Angel!


----------



## Nazz4

Well still no af and another bfn this morning. I think I'm out idk what's wrong with my period though.


----------



## PDubs10612

Same here Nazz...going to wait to retest until next week though...late next week if I can..maybe my body is back to 40+ day cycles after 4 cycles at 19 days...

Anyone else get a blizzard last night?


----------



## AnakeRose

PDubs10612 said:


> Same here Nazz...going to wait to retest until next week though...late next week if I can..maybe my body is back to 40+ day cycles after 4 cycles at 19 days...
> 
> Anyone else get a blizzard last night?

Nope, it's spring-like out here in BC.


----------



## AnakeRose

PDubs10612 said:


> Thanks Confetti!
> 
> So excited for everyone's vacations...I wish I was going on one...DH and I are going to Value Village tomorrow instead haha....sooooo not the same :)
> 
> still no AF for me...fingers crossed for you Angel!

I have a Value Village literally next door to me. I've already found a few maternity clothes. I might have to make my own pants, because I need at least a 2X and I haven't found any that are not $40+


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> Well still no af and another bfn this morning. I think I'm out idk what's wrong with my period though.

Your chart has the classic dip and temp shift so don't count yourself out just yet.


----------



## PDubs10612

Brutal snow here today...but I shouldn't complain we've had basically nothing this winter...plus my boss says I can leave at 2 :)

Value Village is the best..I used to work at one of ours YEARS AGO so I'm used to searching for the good stuff ...I don't buy too much clothes there because plus size used clothes are always REALLY used...plus I'm taller than most plus sized girls so I would just end up with a lot of make-shift capris with worn thighs and elastic waist bands - pretty, right? I love repurposing stuff from VV though...going to make myself a wire tiered basket thing for our bathroom...can you say Pinterest? :)

that was an odd rant...apologies...


----------



## Nazz4

I mean I've heard of people getting a BFP 2 weeks after missed period, and even never, you know, but I never imagined I would be one of those people, it just does not seem very common. If I am pregnant I have a feeling maybe my HCG is just too low and I'm going to have an early MC, just like that other time I thought I might have been pregnant and didn't get my period for 2 months and never got a positive. Earlier I felt wet and thought it was AF but it wasn't. 

I'll probably phone my doctor in about a week if nothing happens by then and see what they say. They think I'm on birth control though so who knows what they will tell me. Last time they let me come in and do a blood so hopefully they will let me do that again. I hated waiting for that blood result though, it felt like forever! I'm glad of it though, I heard other places they won't let you do a blood until you've missed your period for 6 months!!! What doctors in the right mind would do that? You would already be most of the way through your pregnancy!!!


----------



## AnakeRose

5 hours till my scan! :happydance:


----------



## Nazz4

AnakeRose said:


> 5 hours till my scan! :happydance:

Good luck! Tell us what happens!


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> Well still no af and another bfn this morning. I think I'm out idk what's wrong with my period though.

Same here. I used the walmart brand one, it has blue dye and I wish I didn't buy them. They are tricksters. 

Yesterday when I took a frer, the same thing happened to me that happens to you! Looked like a positive, then the pee line kept moving, and took the "positive" with it. I had 2 seconds of excitement

no cramps since tuesday...


----------



## Nazz4

The walmart cheapies I got are pink dye, they're called first signal. Yeah I wonder why the FRER does that? It's never done that to me before... It was like "ehh maybe positivvvvve.... no nvm sorry." -_- Well I'm going to try to hold off testing until Sunday. I think an every other day pattern should be good even though I'm going to be thinking about it all day tomorrow.


----------



## Angel wings13

They say luteal phase is consistent, but since I started charting I have had a different luteal phase every month! It's never less than 12, or more than 17 days, but wth?


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> The walmart cheapies I got are pink dye, they're called first signal. Yeah I wonder why the FRER does that? It's never done that to me before... It was like "ehh maybe positivvvvve.... no nvm sorry." -_- Well I'm going to try to hold off testing until Sunday. I think an every other day pattern should be good even though I'm going to be thinking about it all day tomorrow.

It's weird! it's not even the start of the pee line, it's a little behind it, right as it crosses the "positive" part...just weird!

Idk if you guys remember, I think I may have linked it, but that one study that showed women have a second surge, well a small % of them produced an egg on the second surge .... I know I surged twice, cuz the opks, we dtd just once in the second surge. How annoying if I am in the start of a new tww!

Nazz, like you, I worry about mc too. This 2ww has been so odd. I know I keep saying this, but I just want the wait over, get af and start over!

With every single pregnancy (well except maybe the last one, my cycles were crazy coming off bc) I tested the day after I missed my period, and got a dark positive each time. I'm sure had I been ttc, I could have tested early and gotten a positive.


----------



## Nazz4

My LP hasn't been consistent since charting either. 8 then 11 and now 14? I mean I'm glad it's lengthening, but it goes against everything we learn when TTC and it's just annoying and I haven't been taking any B vitamins or anything to help lengthen it. I highly doubt that taking birth control for 3 weeks prior to all this messed me up that bad. 

I want to say maybe the batch of FRER's lately have been faulty, but that was the 3rd one in my pack, the other two I had taken two months ago and they did not do that, and I watched them develop lol.

Well I was looking at charts of course on FF and saw people that got their + between 16-20 dpo and one that was even like 25, but there is no way I'm waiting another 2 weeks for that. I will definitely hit my doc up in about a week if nothing happens. I also can't help but wonder exactly why my ovary was hurting yesterday. I hope I didn't have another surge too angel lol! We haven't even BD'd in like 5 or 6 days.


----------



## Angel wings13

We've only dtd once since my fertile week - although I had that bleed for 6 of those days after o... Between work and kids it's difficult.


----------



## AnakeRose

Heading to my scan ladies! Wish me luck :D


----------



## confetti83

fingers crossed Anake!


----------



## PDubs10612

Good Luck Anake!


----------



## AnakeRose

Scan went great! They measured the baby at 9w5d so a week earlier. Sept 8 is my new due date :) I'll post a pic later.


----------



## PDubs10612

yay :) that's my sister's birthday...good day :) can't wait to see a pic!


----------



## Nazz4

Awesome, does that mean ovulated later than you thought or something?


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> Awesome, does that mean ovulated later than you thought or something?

Yeah it makes no sense if you look at my chart. I was expecting her to say I was further along.


----------



## Nazz4

Hmm. Maybe you just implanted later. Or maybe you just got a big baby lol.


----------



## AnakeRose

at least it's only one :D Everyone's been bugging me that it would turn out to be twins.


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> Scan went great! They measured the baby at 9w5d so a week earlier. Sept 8 is my new due date :) I'll post a pic later.

I'm at work, but wanted to say congrats! How exciting! Yea!


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> Hmm. Maybe you just implanted later. Or maybe you just got a big baby lol.

It gets confusing because some docs/ ultra sound techs mean "gestational" age, and some mean fetal age...


----------



## Angel wings13

Whoever came up with the "fact" that the luteal phase never changes (at least not by more than 24 hrs) is close minded. With so many things different from woman to woman, idk why they think it's impossible to have a variation.

While researching mid cycle bleeds, I came across a few women that said they got their bfp about a week after bleeding stopped. That would mean tomorrow for me...

I'm starting to wonder if, despite my doc saying its impossible, if that bleed was my af...and the pos opk thing was due to me o'ing again, after my bleed....

What sucks is we only dtd once, after my 2nd positive opk...so that's not a lot of chances! Arg!! I just wanna hit reset and start with a fresh cycle


----------



## Nazz4

I was just reading somewhere yesterday that "if your LP is 3 or more days longer than your last one then you are probably pregnant". lol, I've already debunked that one last cycle! Idk what to tell you though angel, you had a very strange cycle... hopefully it means a baby or a baby very soon!

I had something strange happen last night... and this is definitely a TMI alert!!! OH and I dtd last night and while we were in the middle of it I felt some wetness on the sheets... I thought it was probably just a little bit of CM and didn't care, but when we were done, there was literally a PUDDLE of CM on the bed. We had to change the sheets and everything. And we know it was not his... junk... at all. It was very sticky too, I had some in between my legs and when I closed my legs and then pulled them back apart they like stuck together for a second, like wet glue. Anyone have this before or know what or why this is? This has never happened to me before. EVER.


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> I was just reading somewhere yesterday that "if your LP is 3 or more days longer than your last one then you are probably pregnant". lol, I've already debunked that one last cycle! Idk what to tell you though angel, you had a very strange cycle... hopefully it means a baby or a baby very soon!
> 
> I had something strange happen last night... and this is definitely a TMI alert!!! OH and I dtd last night and while we were in the middle of it I felt some wetness on the sheets... I thought it was probably just a little bit of CM and didn't care, but when we were done, there was literally a PUDDLE of CM on the bed. We had to change the sheets and everything. And we know it was not his... junk... at all. It was very sticky too, I had some in between my legs and when I closed my legs and then pulled them back apart they like stuck together for a second, like wet glue. Anyone have this before or know what or why this is? This has never happened to me before. EVER.

Yep, I get those periodically now. Enough that I have to wear a light pad because it soaks through my underwear.


----------



## Nazz4

Oh goodness.. but it only happened when we dtd, I mean I have been having a little CM in my panties lately, but this was SO much. I didn't know if it was just a ton of arousal fluid or if it was CM, and I know that some people get more CM when pregnant, but do they also get more arousal fluid? I don't even know if arousal fluid can be sticky like that. omg, can I just get a BFP or AF already?! I'm going to be bald in a week from all the stress of not knowing haha.:brat:


----------



## PDubs10612

that sounds crazy...when is the last time you did a HPT? 

Still no AF for me...just feel wet a lot but there's nothing there...annoying...waiting till V-Day to retest HPT


----------



## AnakeRose

Holy cow! All I want to do is sleep today!

Doesn't help that I have to ref 2 games tonight :( Last 2 of the season for me.


----------



## Nazz4

PDubs10612 said:


> that sounds crazy...when is the last time you did a HPT?
> 
> Still no AF for me...just feel wet a lot but there's nothing there...annoying...waiting till V-Day to retest HPT

Yesterday. I'm doing one every other day until something happens. Why are you waiting that long to test? That's forever I'd go crazy. Why don't you just call your doc?


----------



## Nazz4

AnakeRose said:


> Holy cow! All I want to do is sleep today!

That's literally all I've done today too lol.


----------



## PDubs10612

Nazz4 said:


> PDubs10612 said:
> 
> 
> that sounds crazy...when is the last time you did a HPT?
> 
> Still no AF for me...just feel wet a lot but there's nothing there...annoying...waiting till V-Day to retest HPT
> 
> Yesterday. I'm doing one every other day until something happens. Why are you waiting that long to test? That's forever I'd go crazy. Why don't you just call your doc?Click to expand...

I only have one test left until the ones I mail ordered come in, and as DH says, I wouldn't do anything different if I knew I was...I'm eating well, not drinking caffeine or alcohol...

As for not going to the doctor, My cycle is so wonky I don't think I am because of lack of major signs and I've been in for worse before and it was nothing so at this point I feel like a real nutcase haha


----------



## AnakeRose

PDubs10612 said:


> Nazz4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PDubs10612 said:
> 
> 
> that sounds crazy...when is the last time you did a HPT?
> 
> Still no AF for me...just feel wet a lot but there's nothing there...annoying...waiting till V-Day to retest HPT
> 
> Yesterday. I'm doing one every other day until something happens. Why are you waiting that long to test? That's forever I'd go crazy. Why don't you just call your doc?Click to expand...
> 
> I only have one test left until the ones I mail ordered come in, and as DH says, I wouldn't do anything different if I knew I was...I'm eating well, not drinking caffeine or alcohol...
> 
> As for not going to the doctor, My cycle is so wonky I don't think I am because of lack of major signs and I've been in for worse before and it was nothing so at this point I feel like a real nutcase hahaClick to expand...

If you ordered them off that site I suggested it might take 3 or more weeks to get to you unless you chose the rush option.


----------



## PDubs10612

yeah just regular delivery for me....feel like I've been in this "late" position so many times and it's never a baby so I guess I'm just pesimistic...Will test on V-Day and if nothing a week after that I may have to buy a few more tests while I wait...but they're so expensive...figure if I start getting a lot of nausea or something I will really start to get excited about testing all the time..


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> I was just reading somewhere yesterday that "if your LP is 3 or more days longer than your last one then you are probably pregnant". lol, I've already debunked that one last cycle! Idk what to tell you though angel, you had a very strange cycle... hopefully it means a baby or a baby very soon!
> 
> I had something strange happen last night... and this is definitely a TMI alert!!! OH and I dtd last night and while we were in the middle of it I felt some wetness on the sheets... I thought it was probably just a little bit of CM and didn't care, but when we were done, there was literally a PUDDLE of CM on the bed. We had to change the sheets and everything. And we know it was not his... junk... at all. It was very sticky too, I had some in between my legs and when I closed my legs and then pulled them back apart they like stuck together for a second, like wet glue. Anyone have this before or know what or why this is? This has never happened to me before. EVER.

You know what, the same thing happened to me a couple weeks ago - not so much on the sheet, but between my legs and it was more watery like and a tad creamy, runny really. I thought it was odd...


----------



## Angel wings13

I just.can't figure out wth is up with me. I guess I'll pee on some opk's to see if I surge again... This is so bizzare. If preggo, I would think I'd have a bfp by now , but nope. Tender boobs, creamy cm, and only very minimal cm today.

If I get a surge soon, then I'll know that my mid cycle bleed did reset my cycle somehow....
2 sundays ago vwas the spotting, then tue, wed, thur lt bleed, then friday spotting.

But spot free for over a week


----------



## Nazz4

It is weird though angel, I mean even if your cycle did start over with that bleed why would you have already O'd again? Although I guess nothing about your cycle right now make sense so who knows.


----------



## Angel wings13

Idk, it's so annoying!


----------



## Nazz4

Well another BFN today and temp went back up. I'm really starting to think that something is just wrong with me because my ovary was hurting yesterday again and now today. I think I might call my doc tomorrow... if it's an ectopic or something really bad I would rather not wait until I have to go the ER.


----------



## Wugz22

Nazz sorry about the BFN! Your chart looks so promising, FX it'll just be a late BFP! Same with you Angel Wings! 

11 DPO for me. Last month my LP was only 10 days, so anything past now is making me hopeful. I'll test Tuesday/Wednesday if AF hasn't shown.

I am having the WORST breast pain of my entire life. I've never had anything even close to this before. The pain kept me up most of the night. Throbbing, aching, all over pain on my left BB. Under my armpit hurts, all around my boob hurts, its weird. Its like an AF cramp in my boob! Hoping this isn't some new PMS symptom I get to enjoy every month from now on!


----------



## Angel wings13

So, opk was VERY negative, which I think means that I just may have o'd last monday...the second day of positive opks.

My chart never dropped temp. The bad thing is we only bd'd last monday. I guess I'm going for world's longest luteal phase!


----------



## Angel wings13

Congrats wugz! Maybe that b6 is working now!


----------



## Angel wings13

Don't know how long I should wait til calling the doc...

Already went in once fearing something wrong....

Guess I'll wait a week, putting me at a 35 day cycle with 23 dpo!


----------



## confetti83

Angel wings13 said:


> Don't know how long I should wait til calling the doc...
> 
> Already went in once fearing something wrong....
> 
> Guess I'll wait a week, putting me at a 35 day cycle with 23 dpo!

Angel I dont think the spotting was the beginning of another cycle your temps have always stayed high. I think you should wait abit as long as you are not in pain or any discomfort and take a test than if it is BFN (which I hope not) go talk to your doc.


----------



## confetti83

Wugz22 said:


> Nazz sorry about the BFN! Your chart looks so promising, FX it'll just be a late BFP! Same with you Angel Wings!
> 
> 11 DPO for me. Last month my LP was only 10 days, so anything past now is making me hopeful. I'll test Tuesday/Wednesday if AF hasn't shown.
> 
> I am having the WORST breast pain of my entire life. I've never had anything even close to this before. The pain kept me up most of the night. Throbbing, aching, all over pain on my left BB. Under my armpit hurts, all around my boob hurts, its weird. Its like an AF cramp in my boob! Hoping this isn't some new PMS symptom I get to enjoy every month from now on!

Good luck for your testing :dust:


----------



## confetti83

Nazz, Wugz and Angel I wouldnt be surprised if you all get BFP's this month. This has been the longest tww all your LPs have gotten super long, something must be brewing hmmm maybe baby!!???


----------



## PDubs10612

Good luck to all of us this month...Monday Morning, CD 36, 22dpo? No AF yet...fingers crossed this is a good sign...come on BFPs all around!


----------



## Wugz22

No AF but temp dropped today and pretty much completely devastated. I had really convinced myself that that was it. I know DH is going to be so disappointed :(


----------



## Angel wings13

Sorry wugz, hang in there :hugs:
Well, 18dpo wth?! Did not test today. Only have one digi left, used last frer yesterday.
Confetti- doc said to not count that as af, so I didn't, just wondering if my hormones (some of them) reset somehow...my bb's are tender, especially nips, I get random heartburn and mild nausea. For the last 5 days I've woken up with a head ache, yesterday and today I woke up with a sore throat, though mild. I also have a toothache in my lower left molar that could be the cause of the headaches. Just read a thread where.some lady got her bfp 19dpo, and again 20dpo then bled. I'm scared due to my history..


----------



## Nazz4

:hugs: I'm sorry wugz, but hey you're not out until the b*tch sings, so don't give up just yet.

I called my doc today and I'm going in a couple of hours to get a pelvic exam done... apparently if I have a cyst or anything like that they will be able to feel it and if they feel something they are going to order me an ultrasound. I think they might be doing blood work too because they said they want to rule out the possibility of an early pregnancy that can't be detected by a HPT yet... OH and I are pretty nervous... It's either going to be bad news, good news, or nothing. fxfx... [-o&lt;


----------



## PDubs10612

Fingers crossed for good new Nazz! Keep us posted when you get back!


----------



## Angel wings13

At least you'll get some answers nazz!

I'm going to wait a week then call my doc. By next monday I will be 8 days late according to last cycle, and.about 11 days late according to ovulation. I'll be 25 dpo, and I want either a blood test or u/s. I'm sure they would do blood test first.

Basically from what I've been reading, 18 dpo and no af means either pregnant or a cyst. But typically a cyst would cause an anovulatory cycle, and there's no doubt I o'd. I was thinking back to my last pg (the twin mc one), and my cycles were wacky from coming off bc. I took a test the day pregnancy occurred to me, and the line was so so faint, I'm not sure it.was there. Since we weren't ttc then, I waited 3 or 4 days and tested again at night and got a strong bfp. I got a blood test 2 wks later and my hcg was over 19 thousand. US put me at 5.wk3days, fetal age, meaning 7 1/2 wks gestational. So basically I got a somewhat negative test at 3 wks fetal age, 5 wks gestational (so about 21 dpo), and got my strong positive at 5 1/2 wks gestational. Weird!

I've found several women who got their bfp about 2 wks after af was due, and they ended up with twins! 
Someone said something about twins and that hcg didn't secrete the correct metabolite for urine tests. I guess out also can happen in single pregnancy. just not common... although nothing is common about this cycle!


----------



## AnakeRose

:flower: I hope you ladies get your answers soon!! I can't imagine how frustrated you are. 

OK I just had the weirdest sensation right where bubs is sitting. I was kinda like a light fluttering muscle spasm and it's something I've never felt before. I made me jump it was that strange and kinda gave me the willies....


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> :flower: I hope you ladies get your answers soon!! I can't imagine how frustrated you are.
> 
> OK I just had the weirdest sensation right where bubs is sitting. I was kinda like a light fluttering muscle spasm and it's something I've never felt before. I made me jump it was that strange and kinda gave me the willies....

It's probably what they call "quickening" - basically light butterfly wings sensation. Usually starts around 10 wks, although first time mother's usually don't feel it til closer to 12wks.... Aster you have a baby, your uterus is softer than before, which is why subsequent pregnancies can usually "feel" more sensations. But everyone is different, so I would bet that's what you are feeling. Just means bubs is moving around a little bit, which is a good thing! :thumbup:


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> :flower: I hope you ladies get your answers soon!! I can't imagine how frustrated you are.
> 
> OK I just had the weirdest sensation right where bubs is sitting. I was kinda like a light fluttering muscle spasm and it's something I've never felt before. I made me jump it was that strange and kinda gave me the willies....
> 
> It's probably what they call "quickening" - basically light butterfly wings sensation. Usually starts around 10 wks, although first time mother's usually don't feel it til closer to 12wks.... Aster you have a baby, your uterus is softer than before, which is why subsequent pregnancies can usually "feel" more sensations. But everyone is different, so I would bet that's what you are feeling. Just means bubs is moving around a little bit, which is a good thing! :thumbup:Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Nazz4

Well I just got back from the doc. I think I'm even more frustrated than I was before. They did a urine test, negative of course, which I told them it would be. Then the doc checked my cervix, fine, then she did a pelvic exam to see if I had any ovarian cysts or anything else, fine. She asked me if I'm more stressed than usual, I told her no I'm always stressed. She said she doesn't know why this happening, and she prescribed me an anti-inflamitory because she said maybe my ovary is inflamed and that is why it is cramping sometimes.

I asked her if she thinks I might be pregnant and she said no. She said only 1 out of 100,000 pregnant women get negative urine tests because the HCG doesn't make it into their urine and she had one patient who was like that and statistically that will be the only patient she will ever see like that. She also said my uterus did not feel enlarged and it probably would be by now since I would be 5 weeks. She said some peoples uterus enlarges later, but it is not common. She told me I can order a blood test if I want peace of mind. -_-

She never mentioned anything about women who get a late BFP. I understand women who never get a BFP is very uncommon, but I have seen way too many women posting on the internet about late BFPs to believe that is very uncommon. And then you have to think about the women who get late BFPs and don't post about it on the internet... there are probably more of those than the ones who do post about it. Well I've decided I'm going to give AF one more week to come along and if she doesn't show then I will order a blood test. So annoyed right now. I'm sorry for the rant and bad mood guys... :sad1:


----------



## Nazz4

Oh and angel, I read that too, if you're 18 dpo or more with high temps then you are either pregnant or have cysts. Well I don't have cysts, and if I'm not pregnant, then what is this?


----------



## Nazz4

Actually, I just found this from a thread on another forum...

So folks, as it turns out, it can be quite possible that your temps can stay high for 23 DPO or more without actually being preg and without anything being "wrong" with you. Contrary to what many of us have learned, high temps for 18 DPO (or 21 DPO or even 25 DPO, depending on where you're getting your info) DOES NOT neccessarily indicate pregnancy. That's according to the doc I just saw, who was very nice and not alarmed in the slightest. I felt kind of stupid for even going in, but she was understanding and took blood for HCG and thyroid testing just in case.

Actually, she later says that FF took away her crosshairs so that cycle was anovulatory, and then she ovulated after (without ever getting her period) and got a BFP... maybe this will happen to you angel... here's the link https://www.aphroditewomenshealth.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=124293&page=1


----------



## confetti83

:hugs: Nazz

Anake your bubs is dancing mummy Yay!

I am trying to sleep think I have fever my throat is on fire, bones all achy and feel so hot. I am afraid to even take a little paracetamol stupid me.


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> Oh and angel, I read that too, if you're 18 dpo or more with high temps then you are either pregnant or have cysts. Well I don't have cysts, and if I'm not pregnant, then what is this?

Thats odd, since I had pos opk, clear spike	and o pain, plus when I went to the doc he said I for sure o'd. He said the breakthru bleed was most likely caused by super strong o, which can make hormones go awry, however, it's weird that I got pos opks last week too. We dtd once during that time. A lot during the first time.

I read that 1% of pregnant women can get a bfn at 18dpo or more. I've seen it on several sites, so I think your doc had her stats wrong...

I would have wanted the blood test,lol. No sign of af coming at all. Cramps are gone. No pms.

I am bloated, sore bbs - mostly in the AM, heartburn and mild nausea. The more I think about last time, the more I wonder, and get my hopes up. But that pg turfed out bad so it also scares me


----------



## Nazz4

I know what you mean angel... I feel like even if I was pregnant I don't have the HCG to sustain it if it won't show up. My boobs have been sore the past few days, but omg as of tonight they hurt the worst they have ever hurt in my whole life... idk even know if that's a correct sentence lol, but I can't even touch my nips without scrunching up my face, and I have to hold my boobs when walking down the stairs. I hope it's a good thing :/ and not a new PMS symptom I get to have from now on.


----------



## Nazz4

confetti83 said:


> :hugs: Nazz
> 
> Anake your bubs is dancing mummy Yay!
> 
> I am trying to sleep think I have fever my throat is on fire, bones all achy and feel so hot. I am afraid to even take a little paracetamol stupid me.

Thanks conf, feel better, you need to be a healthy oven!!! :flower:


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz, I am at wal mart right now, and sure enough, found tge cheapies! 88¢! I took all 8 of em! :happydance:


----------



## Mii

Hey I was wondering.. what exactly is a chemical pregnancy? I mean I've heard of women getting them but Ive never been told what they are. (sorry if this strikes a nerve with anyone ;(


----------



## confetti83

Hi Mii

The term chemical pregnancy means that the miscarriage happened at a point that a missed period and biochemical tests, such as an*hCG blood test *or a home pregnancy test (checking hCG in urine), were the only evidence that you were pregnant. The miscarriage happened before an*ultrasound *could have shown agestational sac . When the pregnancy develops to the point that ultrasound could confirm the existence of the pregnancy, the term becomes clinical pregnancy. Thus, a chemical pregnancy would be a miscarriage before the fifth week of gestation -- or within about week after your missed menstrual period.


----------



## Wugz22

Nazz4 said:


> I know what you mean angel... I feel like even if I was pregnant I don't have the HCG to sustain it if it won't show up. My boobs have been sore the past few days, but omg as of tonight they hurt the worst they have ever hurt in my whole life... idk even know if that's a correct sentence lol, but I can't even touch my nips without scrunching up my face, and I have to hold my boobs when walking down the stairs. I hope it's a good thing :/ and not a new PMS symptom I get to have from now on.

Nazz I thought the same thing! For two days all I could do was lay on the couch with a heating pad or ice on my chest, my boobs hurt so bad! Like nothing I have ever experienced. DH was convinced I was PG, and almost had me believing too. But I believe AF is here today, some spotting this morning and boob pain has gone away. So excited that I get to experience that during every TWW now . 

After a day of deep depression about another failed cycle, I always like to find the silver lining and move on. 

Positives: I'm ovulating consistently, and my LP seems to be in the "normal" range now.

Next Steps: We seem to be doing everything right, the only thing I am missing is EWCM. So maybe try some Robitussin this cycle? Any experience with this ladies?

Positive thoughts to all of you ladies :)


----------



## PDubs10612

So I caved and tested this morning...couldn't sleep last night and DH was tossing and turning, and I was in a bitchy mood so I slept on the couch...did test and BFN, and as I'm waiting for that news I notice the date on the test wrapper says 2013-01...so I guess I was sold expired tests (awesome) but I'm sure it's still a negative...feeling very bitchy lately and AF must be coming...at least it was a long cycle this time...now to wait for the witch....


----------



## Nazz4

I'm sorry Wugz :hugs: I know you'll get that baby soon!

Well FF changed my crosshairs today (to cd 18 like it had it before I cheated and put in a couple fake temps :blush:) idk why it changed it, but apparently I'm back at 14 dpo now instead of 18... awesome -_-... At least now I can have the hope that I have been testing early haha :rofl: yeah right.

I'm glad you found the cheapies angel! I only have 2 left so I may need to go back soon and hope that they aren't sold out like they usually are (because of people like you :rofl:).


----------



## Nazz4

PDubs10612 said:


> So I caved and tested this morning...couldn't sleep last night and DH was tossing and turning, and I was in a bitchy mood so I slept on the couch...did test and BFN, and as I'm waiting for that news I notice the date on the test wrapper says 2013-01...so I guess I was sold expired tests (awesome) but I'm sure it's still a negative...feeling very bitchy lately and AF must be coming...at least it was a long cycle this time...now to wait for the witch....

Hang on! None of us are out yet until the :witch: comes!


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> I'm sorry Wugz :hugs: I know you'll get that baby soon!
> 
> Well FF changed my crosshairs today (to cd 18 like it had it before I cheated and put in a couple fake temps :blush:) idk why it changed it, but apparently I'm back at 14 dpo now instead of 18... awesome -_-... At least now I can have the hope that I have been testing early haha :rofl: yeah right.
> 
> I'm glad you found the cheapies angel! I only have 2 left so I may need to go back soon and hope that they aren't sold out like they usually are (because of people like you :rofl:).

:rofl:
I went over to the bin totally expecting not to see them. But sure enough, one was right on top! It's called "first signal", but is identical to the one Dollar General sells for $2. The Dollar Tree sells slightly different ones for $1. But.wow, 88¢! Some customer was looking at me like I was batty (a wise lady she was,lol), and I just kept digging and digging...
I was actually bummed I only got 8. I took one last bought when I got home, bfn, and again this morning, bfn. 19dpo!

Aster reading that article about second surges and how some women produced an egg in the second surge, I'm wondering if I did that. I also found a atory where that actually happened to someone and they got preggers! I really wish we had bd'd more. But, that would put me at 8dpo, or 8 dp2ndO, lol. I mean Idk what else to make of this. And, my temp did go up just a bit after that round 2 pos opk. That would.also mean I started getting the sore boob wake up at about 5dpo...I'm thinking of discarding previous temps, because I would have gotten af or bfp by now. I wanna see if that changes my crosshairs. I also had some ewcm just before and during those opk's. Not a lot.


----------



## Angel wings13

Well how's that for a chart, lmao!

I did keep notes about the toss out days however.


----------



## GrassRoots

Took my ovulation tests this morning, I'm so painfully consistent, I dont know why I bother taking these anymore. I get positives on Day 11 every month, lol!!


https://i.imgur.com/dQXdhwp.jpg


What I would give for two dark lines like that in about 10-11 days ... :D Got our baby dancin' in yesterday and today and I will probably ovulate tomorrow or early Thurs, hoping this is our month! It would be our second Valentines Day baby!


----------



## Nazz4

Oh my goodness angel, that chart lol. Well I was thinking about what you were saying about a second LH surge/O today because this morning I went to yoga class and felt really wet... I thought I got AF, but when I went home and looked, just a ton of EWCM. Soooo of course I went and raped OH just in case haha! He was kind of mad because I woke him up... but it was totally worth it... to me at least... :haha: It is weird though because I have been dry all cycle until lately, the last 2 days my CM was like dried up rubber cement. I've used rubber cement a lot, being an art major and all, so that was exactly what it reminded me of. And then today EW... so strange. Well I'm still praying AF doesn't come and I get a BFP soon despite my doc crushing all my hopes and dreams lol.


----------



## Nazz4

Good luck grassroots! BDBDBDBD!!


----------



## PDubs10612

I have started with increased CM again so I'm all confused...still getting all neg. on OPKs and HPTs...can't catch a break haha


----------



## confetti83

Wow what a change in your chart Angel! Fingers crossed you get a Bfp in a few days.

Hope you all get a Bfp!

Grassroots you will be soon in the tww so bd bd


----------



## Angel wings13

Well I decided it's ridiculous to be 20dpo and no af or bfp, so i'm going with my second round of opk's. I'm sure I'll get af or a bfp in a week. Fx that one bd did the trick, but I doubt it. Just ready to move on already!


----------



## Angel wings13

I have a killer toothache and had to take alleve - I hope it doesn't lower progesterone like ibuprofen. Guess I'll know by tomorrow if my temp is still up or not.


----------



## Tassiegal

Hey girls Just wanted to pop in here and say hi! Just read through your whole thread and this seems like an awesome place to be.
DF and i are on our 13th cycle of trying for our first baby (I have 4 others 3 girls and a boy). I made the mistake of having depo in 2011 and last cycle was my first normal one since. On our second round of Clomid 50 mg this month - and just waiting for FF to confirm O date then i can be officially in the TWW.
Look forward to getting to know you all and having someone to chat to!


----------



## PDubs10612

Welcome Tassie!


----------



## Wugz22

Welcome, welcome!!!! 

We are definitely the most fun bunch of girls here. In my opinion. :happydance:

Angel Wings, your cycle keeps getting more and more interesting!!! It's like a soap opera! Looks like you hit that BD on the head with the second surge though, I wouldn't be surprised at all after all this, you get your BPF!


----------



## AnakeRose

:wave: Welcome Tassiegal!


----------



## confetti83

Welcome Tassie be prepared to get nutty!


----------



## Angel wings13

Welcome Tassie!

Thanks wugz, I'm not very optimistic though. I hate how it was only one time. I'm lucky we dtd even once that 2nd round. At the time I thought maybe, just maybe, it was picking up hcg....
But I was 12 or 13 dpo and bfn on frer, plus I had atiny spike in temp. Today my temp hit 98.6, highest of the month! Thats with taking alleve! Last few nights I feel almost feverish, but cooler when I wake up


----------



## Nazz4

Welcome Tassie!

Well ladies, the old AF got me today. I'm a little bummed, but not too much because the timing right now would not have been perfect... In a perfect world I will get pregnant in April/May with a December due date. Although I am still confused as to why I had EWCM yesterday... but at least it looks like my LP is getting longer.


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> Welcome Tassie!
> 
> Well ladies, the old AF got me today. I'm a little bummed, but not too much because the timing right now would not have been perfect... In a perfect world I will get pregnant in April/May with a December due date. Although I am still confused as to why I had EWCM yesterday... but at least it looks like my LP is getting longer.

Yay for a 14 day LP! but sucks that it didn't end in a BFP :(

At least you know now. I used to get really horny (with ewcm) the day before AF all of the time. That was how I knew it was coming (even though I was in denial for the last few months!).


----------



## PDubs10612

I've heard it's quite common to get increased CM right before AF...sorry that you're out Nazz...new cycle though :) positive thoughts!


----------



## AnakeRose

Thought I'd post this before I forget :D :happydance:

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/Sonogram1_zps76e1f870.jpg


----------



## PDubs10612

crazy :) That's amazing Anake!


----------



## confetti83

awwwww how cute! God bless Anake.


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> Welcome Tassie!
> 
> Well ladies, the old AF got me today. I'm a little bummed, but not too much because the timing right now would not have been perfect... In a perfect world I will get pregnant in April/May with a December due date. Although I am still confused as to why I had EWCM yesterday... but at least it looks like my LP is getting longer.

:hugs: at least you can start fresh...

Your post o temps are looking better each month!


----------



## Nazz4

Wow anake, I mean I have NO IDEA what I'm looking at there... well I know it's your baby, but you know what I mean, very cool though. Can't wait til I get one of those too some day!


----------



## PDubs10612

hey Nutt Hutt crowd...anyone experiencing extremely oily skin out of nowhere? past couple of days I feel just gross but it's not causing any actual breakouts...weird right?


----------



## AnakeRose

PDubs10612 said:


> hey Nutt Hutt crowd...anyone experiencing extremely oily skin out of nowhere? past couple of days I feel just gross but it's not causing any actual breakouts...weird right?

I get those every few weeks or so along with extremely oily hair. I have to colour my hair to keep the oils down, but I haven't been able to lately. Doctor wants me to wait till at least 15 weeks before colouring it.


----------



## Angel wings13

Anake, LOVE the pics! 

As for oily skin, mine is dry, but I get hot easily so the sweat can clog my pores, but I have to put lotion on my face everyday. A couple months ago I got a faint positive and bled the same day- that cycle I got 3 zits on my chin plus one on my forehead, which is rare for me


----------



## Tassiegal

Hi girls - thansk for the welcome!! 
Confetti - I am pretty nutty as a rule anyway  so i should fit in here perfectly lol

Angel Wings - Your temp today looks great! Its had a huge spike! Hopefully you only have another few days to wait and you could get your BFP!

Nazz - Glad your LP is getting longer (I am praying for mine to be longer this month too) But bummer about AF coming *hugs* 

Anake - Those scan piccies are gorgeous! Cant wait until i can have my own! So cute!

PDubs - I haven't had any breakouts lately - which isn't like me at all! Nothing whatsoever. And usually i have at least two or three major zits a month. I figure mine must be due to the Clomid changing my body chemistry...

As for me - nothing major going on here - FF says i am 3 DPO today - it gave me a solid line for O this month instead of Crosshairs - which i am happy about. I think i Oed a day later than they say i did though - but i am just glad to be Oing - no matter when i do. So now its waiting time. *sigh* Just hoping it ends up in a BFP this month. It gets harder to see BFN's and AF every month that it doesn't happen for us.
On the up side - my grandmothers estate was finally finalised today - so i should have the money from that in the next few days. Am going to buy a smaller car and pay off some debts. Will be good to be debt free for a change. Still got my aunts estate to go though - and that is a sticky one. Not looking forward to that!


----------



## Wugz22

So the worst breast pain of my life turned out to be something totally different. Doctor says I have a Pleurisy! Yeah... I'd never heard of it either. Hurts like hell though. Haven't slept a wink all night.


----------



## AnakeRose

Wugz22 said:


> So the worst breast pain of my life turned out to be something totally different. Doctor says I have a Pleurisy! Yeah... I'd never heard of it either. Hurts like hell though. Haven't slept a wink all night.

I actually had to look that word up. Interesting condition. What do they think caused it?


----------



## PDubs10612

Wugz22 said:


> So the worst breast pain of my life turned out to be something totally different. Doctor says I have a Pleurisy! Yeah... I'd never heard of it either. Hurts like hell though. Haven't slept a wink all night.

I had to look it up too...can they give you some kind of meds for that? how scary for you :hugs:


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> Wow anake, I mean I have NO IDEA what I'm looking at there... well I know it's your baby, but you know what I mean, very cool though. Can't wait til I get one of those too some day!

Yeah I wish she'd taken a better photo. If she didn't point out what everything was I would have been clueless. The red dot is the heart :) which was fluttering away. I never did get the heart rate. I might invest in a dopler.


----------



## confetti83

I have my scan nxt Monday. My hb is seriously thinking that I am preg with twins! I guess we will see Monday. 

Wugz I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## AnakeRose

confetti83 said:


> I have my scan nxt Monday. My hb is seriously thinking that I am preg with twins! I guess we will see Monday.
> 
> Wugz I hope you feel better soon.

Yeah that was my only concern when I went for my scan. I was able to relax when she said there was only one :)


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> I have my scan nxt Monday. My hb is seriously thinking that I am preg with twins! I guess we will see Monday.
> 
> Wugz I hope you feel better soon.

Sometimes the twin is behind, like with me back in sep) so don't rule it out at an early scan.

I didn't look it up. What is pleurisy? Actually, I'm sure I'll look it up before anyone can answer, but I'm sorry wugz! It's especially tough dealing with a condition when ttc.


----------



## Wugz22

Its like swelling and friction of the tissue around the lungs I guess? It can come from an infection, like a cold or the flu. I haven't really noticed any of those symptoms, probably because I'm so fixated on PG symptoms! 

At least I get the day of work :thumbup:

Happy Valentine's Day ladies!


----------



## Nazz4

Huh, that's weird Wugz... I was diagnosed with costochondritis when I was a teen, sounds kind of similar... it comes and goes.

As for the twin thing, I actually have a friend and when her mom was pregnant with her she was actually pregnant with twins, but my friend was behind the other twin. They never saw her until her mom had a miscarriage and lost the other baby and they could still hear a heart beat. They searched around and found her... If she had not MC'd they would not have known she was there until birth.


----------



## AnakeRose

:cloud9: more flutters in the tummy today! 

FX for you ladies still in it. I'm rooting for you! Stay away :witch:


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> Its like swelling and friction of the tissue around the lungs I guess? It can come from an infection, like a cold or the flu. I haven't really noticed any of those symptoms, probably because I'm so fixated on PG symptoms!
> 
> At least I get the day of work :thumbup:
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day ladies!

So will it go away then? Sorry you're in pain. :(
Tested today, 10dp2ndO,lol, and negative, but there was a shadow sorta. I hate when that happens cuz I can't help but wonder if the "shadow" is an "almost" line. But seeing how I've had shadow lines here and there and no bfp, I guess they don't mean anything. So weird though, different from an evap, cuz they show up in a minute or 2, giving false hope. They need to come out with another thing to test for. I mean hcg takes awhile then has to increase, but obviously stuff is happening before that in our bodies. They need to figure out what, so we can test earlier and not have to go thru a 2ww!


----------



## confetti83

I think that if thet come up with earlier things to test more chemical pregs would be detected. They just need to invent something for the ladies to forget that thet are in the tww. 

Hope you get an answer soon.


----------



## Tassiegal

Yeah - forgetting we are in the TWW would be awesome.. Cant think about anything but the TWW at the moment :(

My temps are looking ok - at least i think so. Comparing this month to last month i dont think i even did O at all last month. Totally different to this months chart. Its evening time here now - so i cant wait to wake up tomorrow and be 5DPO now. lol Its a never ending circle of just wanting to sleep so i can take my temp lol


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> I think that if thet come up with earlier things to test more chemical pregs would be detected. They just need to invent something for the ladies to forget that thet are in the tww.
> 
> Hope you get an answer soon.

Thats a good point. I just hate waiting, I feel like a kid on xmas eve or something. Except there is a big chance I won't be getting what I want. :brat:


----------



## Angel wings13

My temps look good, but it has looked great before and all I get are bfn's. When you look at pg charts on ff, a lot of them aren't "pretty" charts. Some look like it would be impossible to result in a bfp. My chart looks funky since I took out the temps from ov#1. But my post 2nd O temps.are great. Can't wait for this cycle of bizarre to be over. I did a lot of research blush: who,me? Who would have thought! Lol) and although it's not common, apparently up to 3% of women ovulate twice. Some do like every month, some do so only occasionally. Usually it's within a couple days of the first, and that's when both ovaries release an egg. But I only have one ovary, so it's what they call "hyper ovulation", or overactive ovarian syndrome. There was another term used, something like superdefuction - I know I just butchered that spelling,lol.

I just think it happened to me this month due to the mid cycle bleed and funky hormones. About a week ago my fiance made a remark about PMS part 2,lol. I was in a bitchy mood that day for some reason. But I was able to say "blame it on my hormones" and truly mean it-hey, doc said they were imbalanced this cycle! Lol


----------



## Angel wings13

Ff just let me know that based on todays temp, I may be going triphasic. I was surprised at my temp today. Since charting thats my highest temp ever, not counting the day I was 99.1 but had a cold a couple months back.


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> Ff just let me know that based on todays temp, I may be going triphasic. I was surprised at my temp today. Since charting thats my highest temp ever, not counting the day I was 99.1 but had a cold a couple months back.

Yes you are definitely having a bizzaro cycle!! It'll all be worth it when you get your BFP


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> Ff just let me know that based on todays temp, I may be going triphasic. I was surprised at my temp today. Since charting thats my highest temp ever, not counting the day I was 99.1 but had a cold a couple months back.
> 
> Yes you are definitely having a bizzaro cycle!! It'll all be worth it when you get your BFPClick to expand...

Thanks for your support hun! :hugs: I really don't see it happening this month though...but I'm already keeping fx for next cycle! We are trying to plan a cruise for the end of March, so if I stay on track cycle wise, it will most likely fall in my fertile window! Unless of course I get pg before then. I can't wait! We had a family reunion cruise in 2011, and had a lot of fun, but we also didn't get much free time since we all had to meet for dinner each night, etc, plus with the boys, we couldn't hit up the casino or bars at night. We've been dying to go on one just us.


----------



## confetti83

Angel we are not giving up hope on anyone in this Nutty thread. I still hope you get ur bfp this cycle but if not holiday bding might just be what u need!


----------



## PDubs10612

good luck to all of us...

CD40 I think for me today...still no AF, tested Tuesday and got a BFN with what I later discovered was an expired test so may buy a FRER on the weekend...Long Weekend :)


----------



## FTMommy01

Stopping by to say hello!!

Welcome to all the new ladies :flower:

Nazz, sorry AF got you this month, ugh she just wont stay away!!!

Wugs, hope you start feeling better :hugs:

ANgel, really hope you get your BFP soon, even if you are feeling defeated you never know what could happen!! 

Confetti & Rose glad to see things going well. Let us know when you get your scan confetti!! Rose that picture is BEAUTIFUL!!! :dance:

CD31 for me, the longest Ive had is 42 so we'll see how this month turns out. Havent done any OPKs or anything this month it was a nice time to relax but now im ready to get AF over with and start trying again!!!


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> Ff just let me know that based on todays temp, I may be going triphasic. I was surprised at my temp today. Since charting thats my highest temp ever, not counting the day I was 99.1 but had a cold a couple months back.
> 
> Yes you are definitely having a bizzaro cycle!! It'll all be worth it when you get your BFPClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks for your support hun! :hugs: I really don't see it happening this month though...but I'm already keeping fx for next cycle! We are trying to plan a cruise for the end of March, so if I stay on track cycle wise, it will most likely fall in my fertile window! Unless of course I get pg before then. I can't wait! We had a family reunion cruise in 2011, and had a lot of fun, but we also didn't get much free time since we all had to meet for dinner each night, etc, plus with the boys, we couldn't hit up the casino or bars at night. We've been dying to go on one just us.Click to expand...

OOOOH Where ya goin?! Michael and I have done 2 cruises to Alaska on Princess and it was AWESOME!!!


----------



## PDubs10612

just got the good news...I'm going for heart valve surgery in 2 weeks :)


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> Ff just let me know that based on todays temp, I may be going triphasic. I was surprised at my temp today. Since charting thats my highest temp ever, not counting the day I was 99.1 but had a cold a couple months back.
> 
> 
> Yes you are definitely having a bizzaro cycle!! It'll all be worth it when you get your BFPClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks for your support hun! :hugs: I really don't see it happening this month though...but I'm already keeping fx for next cycle! We are trying to plan a cruise for the end of March, so if I stay on track cycle wise, it will most likely fall in my fertile window! Unless of course I get pg before then. I can't wait! We had a family reunion cruise in 2011, and had a lot of fun, but we also didn't get much free time since we all had to meet for dinner each night, etc, plus with the boys, we couldn't hit up the casino or bars at night. We've been dying to go on one just us.Click to expand...
> 
> OOOOH Where ya goin?! Michael and I have done 2 cruises to Alaska on Princess and it was AWESOME!!!Click to expand...

I wish I could afford alaska! Coming from fl it's too expensive.

Probably western caribbean /grand cayman islands . Maybe the bahamas.


----------



## Angel wings13

PDubs10612 said:


> just got the good news...I'm going for heart valve surgery in 2 weeks :)

Oh wow! :hugs: so sorry! I have to get surgery on my knee, but thats nothing compared to yours!


----------



## AnakeRose

It definitely helps that we're near the ports that go to Alaska. Princess goes out of Seattle and Vancouver. It would be the same for us if we wanted to do the Caribbean or the Atlantic runs. Cost of the flight would be more than the cruise!


----------



## confetti83

Still at home sick no fever at least. Hopefully we will all be better by monday. 

Pdubs I will pray for you on d day!

Ft Mommy cu soon in full nutty mode!


----------



## Wugz22

Pdubs, positive thoughts sent your way for your surgery! 

Confetti, feel better soon!

Spent last night in the ER for this stupid pleurisy. It was unbearably painful! Thankfully they gave me some amazing wonder-drug shot in my butt that made the pain go away and made the inflammation in my chest go down. I asked if I could take some of it home and they said no... sent me home with some Vicodin and a regimen of 600mg of ibuprofen 3 times a day instead...

So question to Angel wings, I know you're good with all the drugs and TTC... I know that ibuprofen can screw with ovulation. But if I stop taking it a week or so before O, will everything go on as normal? I almost don't want to take it at all, but then again I won't be doing ANY BDing if this pain doesn't stay away. Thoughts?


----------



## PDubs10612

Thanks all for the well wishes and prayers...I'm super psyched for this to be done..been waiting for a long time for it to be fixed and it will make pregnancy so much easier and safer :) I haven't had the valve changed since I was 5! I think I'm overdue ;)


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> Pdubs, positive thoughts sent your way for your surgery!
> 
> Confetti, feel better soon!
> 
> Spent last night in the ER for this stupid pleurisy. It was unbearably painful! Thankfully they gave me some amazing wonder-drug shot in my butt that made the pain go away and made the inflammation in my chest go down. I asked if I could take some of it home and they said no... sent me home with some Vicodin and a regimen of 600mg of ibuprofen 3 times a day instead...
> 
> So question to Angel wings, I know you're good with all the drugs and TTC... I know that ibuprofen can screw with ovulation. But if I stop taking it a week or so before O, will everything go on as normal? I almost don't want to take it at all, but then again I won't be doing ANY BDing if this pain doesn't stay away. Thoughts?

The ibuprofen can suppress progesterone, so in case there's an egg implanting, you just don't want to take it after O...
I don't remember if taking it before o delays o or not.
You are post O now right? Maybe take the vicodin for pain and a baby aspirin for inflammation? Otherwise just take the ibuprofen if your really inflamed, it's not a for sure way of stopping implantation, it is possible, but I'm sure many women have taken ibuprofen in 2ww not knowing they are pg and turned out fine.... I wools think in your condition the benefit outweighs the risk. May as well get it taken care of, do it doesn't come back wirse next month, you know?
Sorry for typos, I'm on my phone and don't feel like fixing them lol

Was the wonder drug dilaudid? Lol, I had that after my thyroidectomy and it was awesome! Those 3 days in the hospital were the only 3 days in the last 10 years I had ZERO back/neck or hip pain! No med ever takes all the pain away, but that iv dilaudid sure did! I see how people can get addicted! Not to mention hospital beds aren't the most comfy and it STILL took care of my pain!


----------



## Wugz22

Haha I can't remember the name of the wonder drug but it definitely had the affect that you're talking about! I was in love with it!

I am pre-O now so I feel Ok about the ibuprofen. I'm only CD 4, and will stop taking it around CD 7 at the latest. O shouldn't come until CD 15, so hopefully it'll all be out of my system by them. Feeling so much better today!


----------



## AnakeRose

Hi ladies! How is everyone doing today?


----------



## confetti83

I had a great day indoors with Wayne, DH was working today and I wont see him until tomm but at least he will make it for the ultrasound appt. Sooooo excited.


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz, so glad you are feeling better, and I'm sure you are fine taking the ibuprofen early in your cycle. I do for cramps.


----------



## AnakeRose

Ugh, I'm not sure if my MS medication is working anymore. I've been feeling like hell the last 2 days :(


----------



## confetti83

I am so sry Anake. Some ladies in other thread mention some ginger drops that help. I am so stupid I wished I had some preg symptoms just cause I was afraid my preg is not normal without. I have an embarassing symptom since getting preg lots and lots of gas!


----------



## confetti83

Wugz hope you get better soon.

Angel any news? your chart looks so promising.


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> Wugz hope you get better soon.
> 
> Angel any news? your chart looks so promising.

 the chart is looking good, but I'm not feeling it. Af due in the next day or so. Sigh.


----------



## Angel wings13

Got a positive opk today, lmao! One big smiley. According to my history, I'm either gonna o again, or af is REAL close. I get a pos opk about a day before af. Otherwise I get a couple and a new temp spike lol. I can't sleep and am getting delirious
:rofl:


----------



## FTMommy01

Well Im back in! It was nice to take the month off but Im so ready to start trying full time again. CD1 for me today and this will be our 6th cycle TTC. I just ordered 20 digi OPKs my ovulatuion days and cycle lengths have been so crazy hopefully these will work and I can pinpoint something lol.


----------



## AnakeRose

confetti83 said:


> I am so sry Anake. Some ladies in other thread mention some ginger drops that help. I am so stupid I wished I had some preg symptoms just cause I was afraid my preg is not normal without. I have an embarassing symptom since getting preg lots and lots of gas!

Consider yourself lucky there girl!! I know you want to have symptoms, but really you don't! 

I'm experimenting with a theory. I cut out coffee cold turkey and I'm thinking that might be the cause of my headaches. I'm trying to have a single cup at least every other day to see if that helps. I was having 3-4 cups a day before I found out I was pregnant. 

Still on the job search. I've blanketed every Tim Horton's (coffee shop) and Subway in the area. I might put one in at Walmart or Michael's (crafts). I just need to work SOMEWHERE. 

Planning to head to Vancouver in April after we find out the baby's sex. I can't wait to go to IKEA and get stuff for the room :D


----------



## confetti83

Good luck for ur job hunt Anake. 

Welcome back Ft Mommy!

scan went well. Only one baby 1.7cms and I am exactly 8 wks. Heard heartbeat phew everything is in its place. It sounds funny but now it is real, I thought they would find nothing lol.


----------



## confetti83

I will post a pic tomm as my hb has the laptop today.


----------



## Angel wings13

Wow congrats confetti! I THOUGHT I saw a line on the stupid test, tried to take.a pic, couldn't see it and just said never mind and threw it away,lol. Ugh! This is SO annoying!


----------



## AnakeRose

Hmm...that happened to me the day before I got a clear BFP. I thought I was seeing things. Maybe try in a day or two :)


----------



## Wugz22

Welcome back FTmommy! How was your month off?

Confetti, did you use Guaifenesin at some point? I can't remember who in here used it!! But I will be giving it a shot this cycle.


----------



## confetti83

Yes I tried it this cycle and the one before and I also used the EXTREME Raw eggwhite experiment which I think did it this cycle.


----------



## AnakeRose

Last night while in bed, I was rubbing my stomach and started to prod where bubs is sitting and I felt a light little bump against my fingers! It was the strangest feeling, but I immediately broke into a smile and started laughing. I've read it is possible to feel small movements at 12 weeks, but I didn't believe it till last night.


----------



## Angel wings13

So cute, isn't it? Just wait til your further along and when the little one moves you can make out specific parts, like butt, elbow, head


----------



## Angel wings13

Bfn again! Wth!!??! This is just crazy! 15dpo (2nd o?) , NO sign of af at all. I feel like my body has just stalled and I'm stuck in neutral! This sucks! If no af tomorrow, then this will officially be my longest luteal phase ever! I am bloated, slightly sore bbs(though they seem to tiny bit more full, although not that heavy), NO cramps, but I do feel odd sensations now and then, but honestly I would THINK if I was pg, a test would show by now! Arg! Temp still way up, I even feel feverish throughout the day, off and on. I wish the :witch: would come on already!


----------



## Angel wings13

I'm really starting to wonder if I have a cyst or something. Idk at what point I should phone the doc. I've heard other people say that they don't want to see you until you are 2 wks passed a missed period. Technically I should have had af by the 10th, but then cane roubd 2 of pos opk with a second temp spike, :brat: I just want to scream!


----------



## confetti83

I think if you exceed 18dpo u should request a blood test.


----------



## Wugz22

Yeah I'd call the doc in a couple day Angel Wings. Have you ever had a cyst before? It could still be BFP!


----------



## Angel wings13

I had cancer on my other (now removed) ovary....

Otherwise,no. I'm just frustrated


----------



## Angel wings13

Well I think I'm finally out. Woke up with a little cramping and light spotting. I'm sure in a couple hours :witch: will make a full visit. Thank god. This had been the worst 40 some days! I'm so ready to re-start!


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> Well I think I'm finally out. Woke up with a little cramping and light spotting. I'm sure in a couple hours :witch: will make a full visit. Thank god. This had been the worst 40 some days! I'm so ready to re-start!

Damn witch! Well at least you know and can start again. :hugs:


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> Well I think I'm finally out. Woke up with a little cramping and light spotting. I'm sure in a couple hours :witch: will make a full visit. Thank god. This had been the worst 40 some days! I'm so ready to re-start!
> 
> Damn witch! Well at least you know and can start again. :hugs:Click to expand...

Yep! This cycle was.so crazy I was pretty sure I wouldn't get a bfp, so it's all good! I just want a new start!


----------



## Angel wings13

Uh, well spotting stopped..?
:brat: OMG just get on with it already!


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> Uh, well spotting stopped..?
> :brat: OMG just get on with it already!

](*,) OMG girl!!

I'd be going flat out mental right now.


----------



## confetti83

Pffffffffffffffffffff I really wished you got a BFP Angel but like you said hope af shows soon so you can start again. Are you considering taking some supplements like Agnus Castus (Vitex)? Some women take it when they have long cycles and it helps to bring on af they say. There is a thread about agnus castus in this site I read it all before taking it.


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> Uh, well spotting stopped..?
> :brat: OMG just get on with it already!
> 
> ](*,) OMG girl!!
> 
> I'd be going flat out mental right now.Click to expand...

:wacko: yeah that describes me real well about now! Put a liner on, waiting, not a drop on it, twice when I webt to pee there was a pink/brown spot


----------



## Angel wings13

This has to be :witch:, messing with me...usually I'll get one "warning" spot, then bam! Well warning spot came on around 4am, then when I woke up for real nothing! Then a couple more trips to the bathroom, nothing, then once when I peed a warning spot, since then, nothing! Doc did say my af would probably be different - usually I get real bad cramps the day before, today I cramped a bit when I woke up, that's it. Cramps gone. Spotting? To be continued? Arg!


----------



## Angel wings13

Confetti- yeah, I heard about that. My cycles are all over, I thought I got regular since my last cycle was 28 days, but nope. I take prenatals, baby aspirin, vit e, c, b complex....


----------



## PDubs10612

I feel for you Angel...I hate AF's evil mind games...I got the slight spotting on CD28 and nothing since then...now on CD 42? ugh...just reset already haha


----------



## Angel wings13

Ugh! I'm just so tired of this! Af I'm begging you!(unless of course there is a bean in there,:haha:) but hutter has to hold out hope!


----------



## Angel wings13

Well day 1 official! We just signed a lease on a great house that has so much more room! Master bath has garden tub and shower stall plus separate his/hers vanity! :happydance:


----------



## confetti83

congrats on your new home!

Hurray for new beginnings esp the beginning of a new cycle which will have to end in a BFP!!


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> Well day 1 official! We just signed a lease on a great house that has so much more room! Master bath has garden tub and shower stall plus separate his/hers vanity! :happydance:

Sounds great!! Best we're doing is we're locking in our mortgage for the next 5 years :) Can't see us moving before then anyways.


----------



## FTMommy01

Congrats on the new house Angel!! We are close in cycles this month again, I am on CD4 tomorrow should be the end of AF and hopefully on to a BFP!


----------



## Angel wings13

Thanks everyone! We are excited. 
Ft- yep! We are close! I'm so happy to finally get onto the next cycle. Not so sure if we're going to go on our cruise now, but we have been needing a bigger place for awhile, and the boys are excited. I'll be making sure moving does not effect bd, plus the new place needs to be "christened" lol


----------



## Angel wings13

P dubs- I know how you feel! Have you been testing? Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## AnakeRose

Been having fun converting jeans and capris from the thrift store and making them into maternity pants! Used a $4.99 pair of jeans and a $3.99 t-shirt material fitted sheet (because it already has the elastic!) and went to it They turned out really great and I'm not even a sewer. 

I have found a job!! Only part time, but it's better than nothing.


----------



## confetti83

Well done Anake! I think a part time job is best for the moment cause you can rest and still do other stuff. Preparing for a baby is mentally and physically challenging so enjoy ur new job and the spare time!


----------



## PDubs10612

Angel wings13 said:


> P dubs- I know how you feel! Have you been testing? Good luck and keep us posted.

Yes I've been doing OPKs because I'm sure I didn't ovulate last time since no BFP...but I've been testing for that too...got a BFN today...

so just kinda sitting pretty now...I am having valve replacement surgery next friday and on the 21st me and DH go to our first fertility appt. :)

so hopefully stuff starts rolling soon :)


----------



## Angel wings13

Aw, p dubs, it's probably best to get that done first anyhow. A healthy mommy = healthy baby! I'm STILL waiting on my dang knee surgery!


----------



## AnakeRose

Product of my sewing spree today. The pair on the left is one I bought from a thrift store already made and the pair on the right is one I just finished :) I think I'm all ready to go for clothing and it's not even warm out yet.

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/IMG_20130221_212006_zpsfa3ec22f.jpg


----------



## Angel wings13

Rose- if/when I get my bfp, I'll be hitting you up! It would be just my luck to get pregnant at moving time! That's what happened with my oldest!


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> Rose- if/when I get my bfp, I'll be hitting you up! It would be just my luck to get pregnant at moving time! That's what happened with my oldest!

Would you believe that's a pair of regular jeans and a T-shirt material sheet? They're not pretty up close, but no one will notice when I put a shirt over it. I wasn't about to spend $40-50 on a pair of plus size pants from Motherhood. Heck for that I have 2 jeans, 3 capris and 2 black dress pants. And would you believe I failed sewing badly? No joke!


----------



## Angel wings13

Lol, for your first, you certainly have a great plan!


----------



## Angel wings13

Yeah, even target marks up maternity wear. Simple black work pants for me cost like 15 more $ than regular pants!


----------



## PDubs10612

Angel wings13 said:


> Aw, p dubs, it's probably best to get that done first anyhow. A healthy mommy = healthy baby! I'm STILL waiting on my dang knee surgery!


Agreed, me and DH just weren't going to wait because I've been "waiting" for this surgery since I was 15 haha...and been pleading for them to do it since I was 25 so that it wouldn't be an issue for pregnancy...hard to wait when they say it shouldn't affect the pregnancy one day and the next they say you should wait, yet they don't book it...

Well they finally came through and booked it with less than 2 weeks notice so yes we are ok that we aren't pg yet for that reason, but who knew :shrug:
at least all this "trying" was able to help me get data for the fertility doctor so we can get in early since there is definitely something wrong

too bad about your knee surgery, hopefully it gets booked soon...i know how annoying it is to wait...seems like everyone around me is getting in super quick for procedures once they decide they are going to do something


----------



## Angel wings13

Well :witch: is hitting me hard today! :growlmad: hate that when I have to work. Just want to fast forward to I time. Got my new set of digis! I o'd early last month, so I'll probably start testing CD 10. 8 more days!


----------



## confetti83

morning ladies woke up feeling like a truck hit me. Yest an old 'friend' that gave me loads of trouble at my ex work place called out of the blue. It seems she did not say sry or anything but if she did not feel guilty she wouldnt have called herself. I have fought with friends in the past and some say it was my fault but nearly all of them come back to say sry themselves. I just realised I am too honest and most people get offended with the truth. Hey decide do you want a real friend or just asomeone to nod yes to all you say!

sry for the rant but you ladies seem to be the best friends I never had.


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> morning ladies woke up feeling like a truck hit me. Yest an old 'friend' that gave me loads of trouble at my ex work place called out of the blue. It seems she did not say sry or anything but if she did not feel guilty she wouldnt have called herself. I have fought with friends in the past and some say it was my fault but nearly all of them come back to say sry themselves. I just realised I am too honest and most people get offended with the truth. Hey decide do you want a real friend or just asomeone to nod yes to all you say!
> 
> sry for the rant but you ladies seem to be the best friends I never had.

Aww :hugs:
I wish we were all closer! I know we'd get along! I'm so sick of people at work asking me "no luck yet?" Or "any babies?" Uh, hello, I will let you know! I especially hate the younger girls with wide eyes.that say " STILL nothing?"

Not for lack if trying, and sorry that my first time actually ttc, my body decides to go hormonally corrupt!


----------



## Angel wings13

If it weren't for my Poas addiction, then I'd probably go ntnp, but that's not possible at this point.


----------



## Wugz22

I've been so busy lately that O time has snuck up on me! Distractions are nice:thumbup:

Doing some home remodeling, the house is a mess but it'll be worth it in the end.

So looks like we'll need to be DTD big time for the rest of the week. Here we go again!


----------



## Wugz22

Very cute pants anake!!


----------



## confetti83

Thanks Angel ppl who are not ttc themselves do not understand what you are going through esp if they are still young.

Wugz enjoy bding it is nice to be dustracted before ov hope you get distracted in the tww also.


----------



## AnakeRose

confetti83 said:


> morning ladies woke up feeling like a truck hit me. Yest an old 'friend' that gave me loads of trouble at my ex work place called out of the blue. It seems she did not say sry or anything but if she did not feel guilty she wouldnt have called herself. I have fought with friends in the past and some say it was my fault but nearly all of them come back to say sry themselves. I just realised I am too honest and most people get offended with the truth. Hey decide do you want a real friend or just asomeone to nod yes to all you say!
> 
> sry for the rant but you ladies seem to be the best friends I never had.

:hugs: aww thanks girl. Yes I really wish we were closer together! That's the power of the internet though! I have a few friends that I've talked to for years and we're really good friends and we've never met each other.


----------



## Angel wings13

I'm hoping I'll be distracted since well be moving in the next 2 wks. Just hope we aren't too tired! My temps stay high during Af for done reason, until she lightens up. I'll probably discard the higher temps later, so Af doesn't blow my coverline.


----------



## confetti83

Maybe the being distracted thing really works. I think I got preg just after my son was released from hospital. It wasnt the ideal distraction but it was our month.

We need BFPs in this thread maybe at least 1, 2, 3, 4, all of the remaining ladies!!!  pffff I still stalk the pregnancy thread area and get excited for other ladies when I see two lines.


----------



## AnakeRose

confetti83 said:


> Maybe the being distracted thing really works. I think I got preg just after my son was released from hospital. It wasnt the ideal distraction but it was our month.
> 
> We need BFPs in this thread maybe at least 1, 2, 3, 4, all of the remaining ladies!!!  pffff I still stalk the pregnancy thread area and get excited for other ladies when I see two lines.

OMG I totally agree! When Michael's grandma died all the ttc obsession was out the door. We just happened to BD at the right time. He was so stressed and wanted to do it more than I did that night. Now I'm glad we did. I can pretty well narrow it down to 2 nights.


----------



## Angel wings13

Wow that's a good point! Both of you had stuff going on just before bfp!


----------



## Angel wings13

6 more days before I get to pee on (Opk) sticks! Yes! So excited! Someone at work today asked me if I.was pregnant! First off, I'm on the petite side, and until 6 months ago I was "skinny", but I randomly put on 15 lbs and am now average...I guess I was standing weird or something. Idk. I said no, and she just said "it's ok, I get that sometimes too" while pointing to my belly. Wtf? I looked down and didn't have a pooch, but whatever. I am a bit bloated from Af. Oddly, today my OH said he thought I was losing weight. Well, despite their comments, I'm actually exactly the same! Smh...I really regret so many people at work knowing I'm trying.


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> 6 more days before I get to pee on (Opk) sticks! Yes! So excited! Someone at work today asked me if I.was pregnant! First off, I'm on the petite side, and until 6 months ago I was "skinny", but I randomly put on 15 lbs and am now average...I guess I was standing weird or something. Idk. I said no, and she just said "it's ok, I get that sometimes too" while pointing to my belly. Wtf? I looked down and didn't have a pooch, but whatever. I am a bit bloated from Af. Oddly, today my OH said he thought I was losing weight. Well, despite their comments, I'm actually exactly the same! Smh...I really regret so many people at work knowing I'm trying.

ooooh talk about awkward! The only person that knew we were trying was my mom.


----------



## confetti83

Maybe you can make a comment thar you are taking a break so they can take a break too from the comments!


----------



## Nazz4

Hey ladies! Glad that everyone is doing alright. Sorry AF hit you angel, but it's better than being in limbo right? And nice pants Rose! And good luck on surgery PDubs!

Well my sister came in town to visit this weekend and I also just started a new job this past week so I've been pretty busy. It's nice to have a distraction from TTC though because like most people say, it probably does help things along to not think about it as much and stress. Probably not Oing for another 6 days of course, but I'm gonna try to get him to BD every other day and then more around that time just in case. Didn't temp at all this weekend because nobody knows were TTC so I didn't want my sis to see a BBT thermometer lol, and I had to hide my prenatals and preseed too.... :blush:. Well I hope this is a good cycle for the TTCers in here. :dust:


----------



## AnakeRose

Got a job!!! :happydance:


----------



## PDubs10612

Question about OPKs...I use the cheap ones, normally I test after work around 5 and I have been testing everyday for the past 45 days or so (I'm on CD50) and have not a anything close to a positive. Yesterday I tested around 11 and it was a lot darker, not *quite* as dark as the control, but the darkest I have ever gotten. So I retested at 7:30 when I got home last night and it was back to being super faint again. So I decided maybe I always need to test in the morning? I tested just now at 9:30 (I know you shouldn't test before 10am but I get up at 6:30 and already peed 3 other times),...anyway, I got what I think is a positive...is this normal? I obviously will test again when I get home and have another test...or maybe I should suck it up and buy a digi at lunch...

Thoughts on this?
 



Attached Files:







Thames Centre-20130225-00211.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## AnakeRose

I found they didn't work for me. Mine only got as dark as yours, but obviously I ovulated.


----------



## FTMommy01

Starting my digital OPK's today, I got the 20 pack so hopefully we get something in the next 20 days!!

Pdubs, I would BD for sure tonight and keep testing through the next few days. Last time I used the cheapies and had one the looked like that then the next day it was obviously wayyy darker. good luck!!


----------



## confetti83

I had 4 days of positive opks. Nearly got crazy I think the digital opks are the best.


----------



## PDubs10612

confetti83 said:


> I had 4 days of positive opks. Nearly got crazy I think the digital opks are the best.

I've heard that alot, unfortunately having totally whack cycles including possible ovulation around day 50 this cycle would be pretty expensive, though I did get some digis at lunch to use when I get darker lines on the cheapies.

Will dtd tonight if DH is up to it...Have my surgery on Friday with some GA being used so not overly pushy to go into 4dpo with potential bean


----------



## Angel wings13

Congrats rose!
Good point about people at work confetti!

P dubs, it's possible you just didn't catch the peak when you peed on the stick,lol. I think you are getting ready to o. That's very close to positive. Before I went digital, id get a stick like that and then the next day bam! So start bd'ing and test again tomorrow! How exciting! 

Af is on her way out, barely spotting now, my temp is pretty high still, not sure what to make of that, but before o I usually get a big dip, so I think things will be ok:)


----------



## PDubs10612

yep excited for sure...been waiting along time to see proof of O :) and I went shopping after work because our goodwill had 50% off sale and I ended up buying 13 onsies, a blanket and some leg warmers for $14....gotta hide it from DH...he already thinks I'm a lil baby crazy :)


----------



## confetti83

I am sooooo preoccupied right now. Today we bd after ages and I bleed it was red blood mixed with the sperm sry tmi but if everthing is ok there will be a sex ban for the rest of the preg.


----------



## PDubs10612

oh no! I'm so sorry to hear that confetti...I've never been pg so I don't know how "normal" that is, but I hear lots of weird discharges can occur that seem troublesome but turn out to be nothing...keep us posted...fx that all is well!


----------



## AnakeRose

confetti83 said:


> I am sooooo preoccupied right now. Today we bd after ages and I bleed it was red blood mixed with the sperm sry tmi but if everthing is ok there will be a sex ban for the rest of the preg.

My doc said that it can happen because your cervix is sensitive. I'd check with your Dr to see if you're still OK for sex. :hugs:

I haven't had any bleeding (knock on wood), but it can be scary!


----------



## AnakeRose

So we're finally starting to get things organized for the baby's room! Told Michael that we needed to get a new desk that closes up for the computer if we're putting it in the living room. The one we have was a yard sale item and it looks kinda junky compared to the rest of the stuff in the living room. We've decided on a 5 pc baby gear set from Costco. It's blue-ish, but who cares! It's a GOOD price. Now to get this room cleared out so I can paint it!


----------



## FTMommy01

Keep us posted Confetti, Im sure you will be fine! :hugs:

Was supposed to start my OPK's yesterday but was so sick I went straight home from work and went to bed, my body ached so bad I could barely make it up the stairs. Still feeling under the weather today but a little better so I think I will start today!


----------



## Nazz4

Nooo confetti don't ban sex! That just sounds horrible...


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> confetti83 said:
> 
> 
> I am sooooo preoccupied right now. Today we bd after ages and I bleed it was red blood mixed with the sperm sry tmi but if everthing is ok there will be a sex ban for the rest of the preg.
> 
> My doc said that it can happen because your cervix is sensitive. I'd check with your Dr to see if you're still OK for sex. :hugs:
> 
> I haven't had any bleeding (knock on wood), but it can be scary!Click to expand...

Yep! My cervix is ALWAYS sensitive, and really when I'm pregnant - I think I told the story, but with my first, I was at work when I went into labor. Being my first, I was determined to not be "that girl" that ran to the hospital every time I had a Braxton Hicks contraction...
Well, these were WAY worse, and my manager kept asking if I was ok, cuz I would grip the desk, look down, and had sweat pouring down my face. Pain big time. I called the doc, even though I was just there 2 days prior for my weekly check up (docs here have you come in once a week the last 6 weeks or so). I drove myself, get there, and sure enough, 4 cm dilated! But just his checking, I screamed and even cried it hurt so bad. He was scaring me, saying to hurry to the hospital, typically your first labor is the longest, but there's no way to know for sure...
I had to drive myself, called my mom and husband who were both at work and met me there, cried on the phone, contractions were do intense! (the scarring on my uterus from the cancer I had causes contractions to be more painful, while the uterus contracts, the scar tissue doesn't, so you risk tearing it) 
Ok, I got side tracked, but point being confetti, that I would of course mention it to your doc, but try not to worry. Plus, once you've seen the hb, the pregnancy has higher than 90% success rate. Your doc can do a scan, and if it's due to an sch, he may put you on pelvic rest (read:no sex), but most likely you just aggravated the sensitive area. I'm sure you are fine hun! :hugs:


----------



## Angel wings13

FTMommy01 said:


> Keep us posted Confetti, Im sure you will be fine! :hugs:
> 
> Was supposed to start my OPK's yesterday but was so sick I went straight home from work and went to bed, my body ached so bad I could barely make it up the stairs. Still feeling under the weather today but a little better so I think I will start today!

Tomorrow is cd 7 for me, I MIGHT pee on an opk, just cuz my "first" o last month was early...but more than likely I'll wait to CD 9. At least with the digi's .... Maybe I'll get a couple $ store ones till then...
I feel so overwhelmed with all that's going on. Moving, switching all bills...we are only moving like maybe 5 miles, but it just so happens to cross the city border, so I have to switch electric, water, and turn on gas, cuz the hot water heater runs on gas, everything else is electric. Odd, cuz the house is only 7 yrs old! I may try to put together a before/after album...

We've been cramped in a 2 bedroom, the boys sharing a room, and went through a couple years of rough times in our declining economy...

But, thank God, we are back on our feet and SO ready fore this upgrade! Man I really wish you ladies were by me, to stop by and hang out! If you ever come to Fl, hit me up, we could always let you stay, and you'd save on hotel fees! Just 20 min from Disney! :D


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> Nooo confetti don't ban sex! That just sounds horrible...

 holy crap! How are you in o time already? I could have sworn we were only a day or so apart! 

Well maybe my weird cycle
Last month is the culprit...


----------



## confetti83

Thanks ladies for the support. I never had bleeding with my son. Today nothing in site phew I decided that I will put a sex ban until 12 weeks than we will try once and see.

Angel I might visit some day! If only the flights werent sooo expensive. I have a small house only 2 bef but if someone comes to Malta you have a free tourgide and cook at your disposition.


----------



## FTMommy01

Angel wings13 said:


> FTMommy01 said:
> 
> 
> Keep us posted Confetti, Im sure you will be fine! :hugs:
> 
> Was supposed to start my OPK's yesterday but was so sick I went straight home from work and went to bed, my body ached so bad I could barely make it up the stairs. Still feeling under the weather today but a little better so I think I will start today!
> 
> Tomorrow is cd 7 for me, I MIGHT pee on an opk, just cuz my "first" o last month was early...but more than likely I'll wait to CD 9. At least with the digi's .... Maybe I'll get a couple $ store ones till then...
> I feel so overwhelmed with all that's going on. Moving, switching all bills...we are only moving like maybe 5 miles, but it just so happens to cross the city border, so I have to switch electric, water, and turn on gas, cuz the hot water heater runs on gas, everything else is electric. Odd, cuz the house is only 7 yrs old! I may try to put together a before/after album...
> 
> We've been cramped in a 2 bedroom, the boys sharing a room, and went through a couple years of rough times in our declining economy...
> 
> But, thank God, we are back on our feet and SO ready fore this upgrade! Man I really wish you ladies were by me, to stop by and hang out! If you ever come to Fl, hit me up, we could always let you stay, and you'd save on hotel fees! Just 20 min from Disney! :DClick to expand...

Still really sick, didnt use my OPK last night either. I think I may have strep throat its the worst!!!

Ive had to take Ibuprofen every six hours just to reduce the swelling and soreness in my throat, will that do anything to my ovulation??


Angel, DH and I are taking out 3 year old to Disney in may!! We are staying in Kissamee! :happydance:


----------



## Angel wings13

FTMommy01 said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FTMommy01 said:
> 
> 
> Keep us posted Confetti, Im sure you will be fine! :hugs:
> 
> Was supposed to start my OPK's yesterday but was so sick I went straight home from work and went to bed, my body ached so bad I could barely make it up the stairs. Still feeling under the weather today but a little better so I think I will start today!
> 
> Tomorrow is cd 7 for me, I MIGHT pee on an opk, just cuz my "first" o last month was early...but more than likely I'll wait to CD 9. At least with the digi's .... Maybe I'll get a couple $ store ones till then...
> I feel so overwhelmed with all that's going on. Moving, switching all bills...we are only moving like maybe 5 miles, but it just so happens to cross the city border, so I have to switch electric, water, and turn on gas, cuz the hot water heater runs on gas, everything else is electric. Odd, cuz the house is only 7 yrs old! I may try to put together a before/after album...
> 
> We've been cramped in a 2 bedroom, the boys sharing a room, and went through a couple years of rough times in our declining economy...
> 
> But, thank God, we are back on our feet and SO ready fore this upgrade! Man I really wish you ladies were by me, to stop by and hang out! If you ever come to Fl, hit me up, we could always let you stay, and you'd save on hotel fees! Just 20 min from Disney! :DClick to expand...
> 
> Still really sick, didnt use my OPK last night either. I think I may have strep throat its the worst!!!
> 
> Ive had to take Ibuprofen every six hours just to reduce the swelling and soreness in my throat, will that do anything to my ovulation??
> 
> 
> Angel, DH and I are taking out 3 year old to Disney in may!! We are staying in Kissamee! :happydance:Click to expand...

I live in Clermont, which borders Kissimmee! Oh's mom works at Disney and we get in free! 
Since I'm born and raised Cen Fl, I grew up going to Disney all the time,lol. I know the main parks like the back of my hand! May is a good time to go, unless it's memorial day weekend. The rest of may, it's usually not that crowded. Summertime you'd wait an hour on average for rides.


----------



## Angel wings13

Hey, maybe we could meet up for lunch or dinner, wouldn't that be neat?


----------



## PDubs10612

I'm so jealous...I want to go on vacation :( I've never been to Florida or Disney or anywhere exciting at all really...maybe when we have some young kiddies we will go...my sister's boyfriend lives in Florida somewhere, I should hitch a ride there...

If anyone wants to come to Ontario in Canada email me haha


----------



## AnakeRose

Same with Kelowna, BC in western Canada :D


----------



## FTMommy01

Angel wings13 said:


> FTMommy01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FTMommy01 said:
> 
> 
> Keep us posted Confetti, Im sure you will be fine! :hugs:
> 
> Was supposed to start my OPK's yesterday but was so sick I went straight home from work and went to bed, my body ached so bad I could barely make it up the stairs. Still feeling under the weather today but a little better so I think I will start today!
> 
> Tomorrow is cd 7 for me, I MIGHT pee on an opk, just cuz my "first" o last month was early...but more than likely I'll wait to CD 9. At least with the digi's .... Maybe I'll get a couple $ store ones till then...
> I feel so overwhelmed with all that's going on. Moving, switching all bills...we are only moving like maybe 5 miles, but it just so happens to cross the city border, so I have to switch electric, water, and turn on gas, cuz the hot water heater runs on gas, everything else is electric. Odd, cuz the house is only 7 yrs old! I may try to put together a before/after album...
> 
> We've been cramped in a 2 bedroom, the boys sharing a room, and went through a couple years of rough times in our declining economy...
> 
> But, thank God, we are back on our feet and SO ready fore this upgrade! Man I really wish you ladies were by me, to stop by and hang out! If you ever come to Fl, hit me up, we could always let you stay, and you'd save on hotel fees! Just 20 min from Disney! :DClick to expand...
> 
> Still really sick, didnt use my OPK last night either. I think I may have strep throat its the worst!!!
> 
> Ive had to take Ibuprofen every six hours just to reduce the swelling and soreness in my throat, will that do anything to my ovulation??
> 
> 
> Angel, DH and I are taking out 3 year old to Disney in may!! We are staying in Kissamee! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I live in Clermont, which borders Kissimmee! Oh's mom works at Disney and we get in free!
> Since I'm born and raised Cen Fl, I grew up going to Disney all the time,lol. I know the main parks like the back of my hand! May is a good time to go, unless it's memorial day weekend. The rest of may, it's usually not that crowded. Summertime you'd wait an hour on average for rides.Click to expand...

We are going May 8th through the 13th! we are celebrating our one year Anniversary there :) we should totally try and do lunch or something how cool would that be!! We're taking our three year old to Magic Kingdom for the day she is princess obsessed so I cant wait to see the look on her face!! :yipee:


----------



## Angel wings13

Oh yeah, magic kingdom is awesome for kids! Last time we went to Disney, we went in early May, and the longest line was only 30 minutes. Several rides were 10 minutes or less! It will be hot, but nowhere near as hot as August! We'll have to exchange numbers as you get closer to may....where do you live?


----------



## FTMommy01

I live in Ohio. Not much to do or see here so Im sure none of you will be visiting! lol unless its family!


----------



## Wugz22

Angel Wings I am obsessed with Disney. My DH has never been to Disney World and says he has no interest until we take (future) kids! I keep trying to tell him its fun without kids (maybe more fun!?)!! I haven't been since high school though.

FTmommy, I had to take ibuprofen at the beginning of this cycle as well. I took it from CD 4 through like 7 or 8, and I took A LOT. I don't expect it to have any affect on O. Just try an avoid it right around O.


----------



## Nazz4

Hey I live in savannah, ga! Only like 4 hours from you angel! My best friends bf works at Disney and they live there so I've been trying to figure out a way for oh and I to get over there sometime... It's hard for him to take off work though. If we ever get down there then well have to meet up! I haven't been to Disney since I was 6 and hardly remember it so I would love to go. Oh and if anyone ever wants to come to savannah we are about to move to a new place with an extra bedroom and bathroom! 

Angel I can hardly believe I'm at o time already either... Your cycle was superrrr loooong girl! I thought mine was long... But no... It didn't hit me until I had ewcm yesterday and I was like, is it that time again? I'm almost dreading going into another tww after the last one lol but I'm going to TRY to be more calm and nanchalante about it this time.


----------



## Angel wings13

Oh wow, nazz, yeah you aren't that far either! My boys visit their aunt/cousins that moved to Georgia , at least twice a year. They live in Forsythe. Like 60 miles south of Atlanta I think.


----------



## Angel wings13

FTMommy01 said:


> I live in Ohio. Not much to do or see here so Im sure none of you will be visiting! lol unless its family!

I have an online friend in Ohio, actually 2, they've been saying the snow has been real bad. Don't remember what part of Ohio they are in though.....


----------



## Angel wings13

Temp dipped to my normal pre-o range....yea! Usually will be around 97.5-97.8 for a few days, then go a bit lower just before the spike....I'm guessing in 3- 5 days.... Will be peeing on opk soon! :D


----------



## AnakeRose

Midwest is covered in snow and we're (southern interior of BC) experiencing spring like conditions. I don't think I've even worn a coat for the last few days! Today is a little overcast and gloomy out, but we've had nothing but sun for the last week. 

I'm on another thread and I can't believe how many of those women are completely freaking out about every little twinge and cramp they have. It just doesn't make any sense to me. 

Scan today. I'm getting the down syndrome test done and there's a scan involved. Hopefully I'll get a better photo than last time.


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> Midwest is covered in snow and we're (southern interior of BC) experiencing spring like conditions. I don't think I've even worn a coat for the last few days! Today is a little overcast and gloomy out, but we've had nothing but sun for the last week.
> 
> I'm on another thread and I can't believe how many of those women are completely freaking out about every little twinge and cramp they have. It just doesn't make any sense to me.
> 
> Scan today. I'm getting the down syndrome test done and there's a scan involved. Hopefully I'll get a better photo than last time.

The NT scan. 
Something to do with the formation of the
Neck or something at this stage. Apparently it can only be seen in the 12-14 week range. I'm sure you'll be fine rose. :thumbup:

If those women had been through multiple miscarriages, I guess I could understand - I know how scared I'll be when I finally get my bfp, but little twinges normal, I'd think women ttc would know that, considering all the reading we do! Blood I can understand, but even that's common in normal pregnancies. 

....I KNEW you were sneaking off to other threads! Jk! I would be too, I think it's awesome that you and confetti have both continued to hang here!


----------



## confetti83

I will continue to hang here until you all get a Bfp and even after to hear about your bumps. I am like chewing gum soo hard to get rid of :rofl:


----------



## AnakeRose

You can't get rid of us that easily! 

Scan went really well today, numbers all look good. Went for a blood test and the vein she poked just wouldn't stop bleeding! Going to have a nice bruise there :wacko: 

Yeah I guess if you put it that way Angel I can understand those points of view. This is my first and it's been going pretty smoothly so far. 
 
My mom went into the room with me and she snapped a few photos with her cell phone. Baby has definitely moved up out of my pelvis and is sitting in my abdomen now :)

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/IMG_20130228_125737_zps5b57f895.jpg


----------



## Nazz4

cool rose! :thumbup:


----------



## FTMommy01

Yay Rose, glad everything went well!:thumbup:

Ohio is getting a lot of snow mixed with rain and sleet everyother day its something new :wacko:

CD12 for me today, have been taking my OPKs for a couple days now and doesnt look like its anytime close but I will keep taking them every day just in case. I had to finally go to the urgent care yesterday since Ive been in so much pain all week, turns out I have a double ear infection and the drainage from that went into my throat and infected my throat. I would wake up everynight crying in so much pain from my ibuprofen wearing off its was awful but a day after antibiotics I am almost back to normal thank goodness!! Hopefully I can be back to 100 percent before ovulating so none of the meds im on affects it. :shrug:


----------



## Angel wings13

Congrats rose! My opk yesterday was negative, but looked real close...
Almost time for today's opk!


----------



## Angel wings13

Positive opk, gotta smiley, but I think actual o will be a couple days a way. Maybe Sunday. :happydance:

I have to work tonight and tomorrow night, but kids are going to their grandparents!


----------



## Nazz4

Well I can tell I'm about to O... Not because of O pain, but because I'm looking at every man I see twice. Which I never do except during O. OH is definitely getting it tonight! Lol!


----------



## confetti83

Anake I am happy your scan went well! 

Come on girls get bding!!! Nazz you are a man eater right now lol. I remember the feeling at ov time even.my dreams turned hot.


----------



## Wugz22

Ugh I lost it tonight! Had more than a few drinks (first time in a few months) and was having a wonderful evening out with DH. We came home and one of our close friends a had announced their PG on Facebook and I bawled my eyes out. I am horrible!

Moral of the story: no more heavy drinking! 

Wish I'd just hurry up and O!


----------



## Nazz4

Sorry Wugz :( It'll be ok, especially when it is your turn. :hugs:

I'm actually starting to get nervous because this is our 5th cycle actively ttc... If I don't get pg this cycle or next cycle then we will have to take a break from it until like August/September because of my student teaching next spring that I really can't miss... It's really not that long of a break, only like 3/4 months, but I just don't want to go back on BC again and then have it screw everything up again when we start TTC again. Ugh, and on top of that, as I'm sure you guys know, when you start crawling towards that 6 month mark it really makes you start wondering if something is wrong with you or him. I'm just really hoping that this cycle or next cycle is it so I can avoid the whole situation of it all...


----------



## AnakeRose

Wugz22 said:


> Ugh I lost it tonight! Had more than a few drinks (first time in a few months) and was having a wonderful evening out with DH. We came home and one of our close friends a had announced their PG on Facebook and I bawled my eyes out. I am horrible!
> 
> Moral of the story: no more heavy drinking!
> 
> Wish I'd just hurry up and O!

:hugs: Sorry girl.


----------



## AnakeRose

So I got a great deal on a crib today so we picked it up :D 

Total craving for popcorn with cinnamon sugar on it with a big glass of milk lol


----------



## Wugz22

Nazz we are totally synced up! Our 5th month as well, and it looks like we are both on CD 18 and had a spike today! How did that happen?:happydance:


----------



## Wugz22

And similar BD pattern! This has got to be a sign that it's both our months!


----------



## Angel wings13

Weird, negative opk. Hope I didn't o yesterday, we only dtd Wednesday! Supposed to last night but I fell asleep! Definitely will tonight though, just hope it's not too late! Yesterday's smiley was odd though - I didn't think the test line was as dark as control. I'm hoping I haven't O'd, maybe it just caught the start of a surge, and I'm still gearing up. Fx!


----------



## Nazz4

I hope you're right wugz! That is totally weird though, I didn't realize you started AF the same day as me until now! We plan on BDing tonight too, and hopefully tomorrow night if OH can handle it lol. He usually can't handle more than every other day so we'll see how my plan goes... :D

Oddly I haven't had O pain like I normally do. Only yesterday when I was stretching and this morning I sneezed and had the worst O pain ever, I swear it felt like the sneeze forced an egg out. Is that possible or am I totally bonkers?

Gratz on the crib Rose!

Angel and Wugz :sex::sex::sex:


----------



## PDubs10612

Congrats on the Crib Anake :) So exciting to get to start filling up the baby room I bet :)

Hopefully we get a few more BFPs this month

AFM, had my valve surgery for my heart and the pressure went from 100 to 15 on the right side so that should make a big difference in my energy and hopefully help with my metabolism and weight loss too....plus, safer for baby making now :)

Sore today, but mostly my throat from the big tube camera they shoved down there...on the popsicle/pudding diet and it feels like I'm getting over mono...taking it easy this month and won't do much until we see the fertility specialist on march 21st

I'm on on CD 55? and think I O'd on CD52, but we weren't trying this cycle due to the procedure, should get AF end of this week or soon after :)


----------



## Angel wings13

Got a positive opk smiley :)
This time the lines matched. I think I'm going to toss that other one out, it was only CD 9, and didn't look positive to me. Bd'd early this morning, and probably tonight :sex: in my future!


----------



## Angel wings13

Pdubs-- so glad your surgery was a success! :hugs:

How long is recovery time?


----------



## PDubs10612

recovery is a few days for most things but no dtd for a couple weeks since they went in through the groin and it will be quite core for a while...and pretty bruised


----------



## AnakeRose

Glad your surgery went great PDubs! :thumbup:

I'm finally starting to feel human again. Aside from still being really tired, I feel like myself finally. I need to get out to the grocery store, but my legs won't move lol


----------



## Nazz4

So, my little BD plan didn't work. OH told me to go to bed last night and when he felt like it he would come wake me up, sure enough I wake up at 6 am and he is in the other room playing video games... Then when I went to work this morning I made him a to-do list for the day, and when I got home from work at 5 pm he was STILL asleep!!! Needless to say I was so frustrated with it on top of having a bad day at work. AND THEN he told me that when I ask for sex it turns him off... But a few months ago I would hardly ever ask him for it, and he hated that too... so I give up, I'm done. Probably not pregnant again, and I honestly just don't give a s*** because I'm in such a bad mood. Sorry for the rant ladies, but I don't really have any friends I can talk about all this stuff too :( I'm gonna go have a nap.


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> So, my little BD plan didn't work. OH told me to go to bed last night and when he felt like it he would come wake me up, sure enough I wake up at 6 am and he is in the other room playing video games... Then when I went to work this morning I made him a to-do list for the day, and when I got home from work at 5 pm he was STILL asleep!!! Needless to say I was so frustrated with it on top of having a bad day at work. AND THEN he told me that when I ask for sex it turns him off... But a few months ago I would hardly ever ask him for it, and he hated that too... so I give up, I'm done. Probably not pregnant again, and I honestly just don't give a s*** because I'm in such a bad mood. Sorry for the rant ladies, but I don't really have any friends I can talk about all this stuff too :( I'm gonna go have a nap.

:hugs: that's what we're here for girl


----------



## confetti83

Pdubs hope you have a short recovery I am happy everything went well now rest and charge youself for some serious baby making ;-).

Nazz I had quite a few episodes like yours once I literally broke down crying cause my opk was positive for long and he told me either I was crazy or lying. He was tired worked till midnight and when he saw me waiting for him he gave up . He felt also that it was getting forced.


----------



## FTMommy01

Glad to hear everything went well pdubbs!!

Sorry to hear your having a rough time nazz :hugs: I hope things get better for you!

There should be a lot of BDing going on for most of you :happydance: this should be the fun part! lol Im on CD 15 today and no positive OPKs yet, most months I do not O until around CD 20-CD25 though ughhh hate waiting! Its nice to have the digi OPKs though takes so much guessing out. I also have a big tube of preseed to use this month, once I see my OPKs start to get a little darker I will start using that.


Hoping for some BFP's this month!!


----------



## PDubs10612

Nazz4 said:


> So, my little BD plan didn't work. OH told me to go to bed last night and when he felt like it he would come wake me up, sure enough I wake up at 6 am and he is in the other room playing video games... Then when I went to work this morning I made him a to-do list for the day, and when I got home from work at 5 pm he was STILL asleep!!! Needless to say I was so frustrated with it on top of having a bad day at work. AND THEN he told me that when I ask for sex it turns him off... But a few months ago I would hardly ever ask him for it, and he hated that too... so I give up, I'm done. Probably not pregnant again, and I honestly just don't give a s*** because I'm in such a bad mood. Sorry for the rant ladies, but I don't really have any friends I can talk about all this stuff too :( I'm gonna go have a nap.

I totally know how you feel Nazz! OH does that to me all the time...never goes to bed with me due to his later work schedule and is always too tired to have sex unless its the weekend...sleeps in super late and never seems to be able to help out with chores, and always seems to be my fault we never dtd as much as we used to...I know I just get moody sometimes but it makes me feel like if we had a child I'd "be on my own" and that he won't change...makes me want to stop trying sometimes but then we have such wonderful days and I remind myself it won't be like this forever and things will get better...stay positive :hugs:


----------



## PDubs10612

Thanks everyone for the support, whether it's surgery, relationship problems, or general life frustrations you ladies are always here :) Positive Vibes bring Positive Moments so come on BFPs for my ladies! :)


----------



## Angel wings13

2ND positive opk, but had a little temp spike...however, normally my temps are over 98 post-o ...so I'm thinking my temp will go up again. Dtd yesterday and today. Hoping I can get another :sex: session before o!


----------



## Nazz4

Thanks guys :hugs: I'm lucky to have you all! I'm feeling a lot better now. PDubs I know exactly what you mean, mine is on a later work schedule as well and it's the same story... He has been helping more with chores lately though since I've been getting really frustrated with it. I understand that it's a turn off to like "plan" sex, but if we're ttc then it's not going to happen without BDing at the right time... duh! But FF put my crosshairs in on CD 17 which luckily was the day we did BD so at least that's good! Now all I can do is hope and wait...


----------



## AnakeRose

Ugh, you're having trouble with your DH, I'm so frustrated with my mother in law!!

She had a major freakout (happens regularly) when she found out that I'd bought myself a glider rocker. Apparently she had an old rocking chair that belonged to her mom that she wanted to give us. I didn't even know about this chair and I've never seen it. Apparently she's pissed off that I didn't run buying the crib by her before we got it. It was $150 off and they only had 5 in stock. I wouldn't have got it if I'd waited! Oh and she wanted to know why I haven't told her every single detail about my doctors appointments! WTH, I haven't even told my own mother that much information. There's no way I'm telling her that my mom went with me to my last sonogram, MIL would go ballistic!! And....she wants to see the baby name list and approve it before we choose one....where does she get off on that one!? There's no way I'm going to pass up a name because someone with that same name wronged her 20 years ago or something stupid like that. It doesn't help that my DH can't put his foot down when it comes to his mom. I'm just so fricken tired of trying to make her happy all the time. 

Oh and we don't visit enough. Hello! we live in a different city and gas is $1.30/L right now (approx $5.00/gal). I haven't even been to MY parents home (again different city) since Christmas! 

And she informed me that she wants to have a huge family get together in the middle of September to introduce the baby. I'm going to have to put my foot down on that one if she brings it up again. It's not her baby and I'm not parading it around for her amusement. 

I just want to scream!!! :brat:

Sorry I think this is a hormone day.


----------



## Angel wings13

Wow, rose I can understand your frustration! Sounds like you have the "typical" crazy monster in law! My own mom can be a bit crazy, but in a different way.....she is always asking me if I remember this or that for one if my boys- or if I called and did "this" yet, etc,etc.... Uh, I put my big girls pants on a loooong time ago! Even with our new house, which Jay is painting the living room thus week - I was telling her about some last minute stuff that came up, and that our plans to get the keys to the new house Friday was going to actually happen Saturday - she says "figures! Not even in yet and already you can't keep your word! "then chuckles..... Uh, our lease begins on MARCH 15, the gut was nice enough to give us a free 2 weeks, but my 6 yr old got the stomach flu and I had to keep him home from school Friday, which changed my shift, and worked out so that instead of Friday evening, weed get the keys Saturday morning. Who cares? We silk weren't going to begin moving and painting till this week! Ugh!


----------



## Angel wings13

This darn phone! Sorry for the typos!


----------



## confetti83

Anake at leasr she lives far away so when the baby is born she wont be there all the time.

I live 10 mins by car from my MIL and 5mins from my Mum. But thanks God I am lucky they do not interfere. The only downfall I have is when I say no to something and they do not have that word in their vocabulary so my son goes to Grandma after mum and mosrt of the times gets what he wants.


----------



## Angel wings13

We have a good bd pattern, but given my history, it never amounts to anything. Plus with all this moving stress, I wouldn't be surprised if my o gets delayed, despite what opk's and temp says....wouldn't be the first time I "think" o happened only to get a full second surge!
Until the weird bleed last month, I felt SO positive! I really thought we did it. 

This month, idk, I just don't think it took. On the bright side, I probably won't go nuts on hpt's...that'll be a nice and cheaper change! Tomorrows temp is important, and like usual when I have an important temp coming up, I have to get up hours earlier than usual- so I guess I'll use the temp corrector, which sucks cuz I'd really like it to be accurate. I pre-entered temps for the next 2 days, and sure enough, it marks Sunday as o day....but I don't agree with Sunday. Not when my.opk was negative Saturday, then positive Sunday and today.... I would think.o was today....:shrug: either way, I guess it doesn't matter. I just am not feeling it this month for some reason.

Maybe next month when we're settled in our new house, with a bedroom far away from the boys, plus an "extra"door since we have our own little hallway too, that has a door shutting it off from the rest of the house...ooh, and the AWESOME Garden tub, which will be romantic! <3


----------



## PDubs10612

Your new place sounds wonderful :)


----------



## PDubs10612

Oh MILs indeed...I am dreading how mine will be with baby when it happens...she basically opted out of being a mom to DH and ever since me an him got together she's been back in the picture (which was my doing I must admit, couldn't stand the thought that she didn't even call or send a card on his birthday or christmas for over 3 years...) anyway, she is slightly overbearing when it comes to wanting to know everything...with the recent surgery she was constantly asking when i was going in, how long i'd be there, what hospital, what valve they were using, when was i coming home, when was i going back to work and a gazillion questions that even DH didn't ask...


----------



## FTMommy01

Sorry Rose :hugs: sounds like a classic case! lol My MIL can be a bit much too. When DH and I had our daughter we live on the very next street and it was CONSTANT reminding me what to do when it came to my own child! I know she was just trying to help but how was I supposed to learn with her always there telling me what to do. Luckily we bought our first home and moved about 25 miles away so its much better now. But she is getting to be much lately with the "are you guys still trying" "it hasnt happened yet" "maybe youre trying to hard" "im so ready for another baby" soooo annoying!!


----------



## PDubs10612

FTMommy...I hear you on the buggin about baby...this will be the first grandchild on both sides for us and we've kind of put it off like we aren't trying yet to ease up on the pressure and questions from family on DHs side...my parents know whats going on as my sister has also been trying (for 4 years :() so they know better than to bug as they know how hard it is on us. Hang in there, everyone has good intentions I'm sure :)


----------



## Angel wings13

Looks like I'm 1dpo. I feel bummed out. I don't know why I can't explain it... just this weird feeling. Our timing was great, but I just don't think it worked. I think my body likes to play tricks on me, I'm scared I'll have a weird bleed like last month, this whole thing is really stressing me out. The digis and preseed are getting expensive and I'm starting to wonder if I'll ever get pregnant. Maybe just ntnp from now on, idk. Just frustrated


----------



## Wugz22

Angel wings your chart looks perfect, don't stress!

Me on the other hand... HELP!!!! I think the ibuprofen I took for my pleurisy really screwed with O!!!! I have had no temperature shift at all yet! This is late, really late for me! I usually go between 13-17 at the latest.

I thought if I took ibuprofen before O it wouldn't effect it, but was I wrong? Or maybe I took it too close to O time? I took the maximum dosage all the way up to cycle day 8 or 9.

My body hates me. I had a little flu bug last night and my temperature got all the way up to 101.5, but of course I wake up in the morning and it's still at silly, average pre-O 97.5. BLAH.


----------



## Angel wings13

It's ok,wugz! Maybe it delayed it, but if say more than likely stress did. They say things like sickness or being in the hospital can affect o. Are you using opk's?


----------



## Angel wings13

I had to use the temp adjuster today, which sucks.... I actually cheated and put a lower temp...it adjusted me to 98.9! So I just met my actual temp in the middle of the adjusted temp,lol. I figured that was more than fair. I had high temps during Af, and I didn't wasn't that raising my coverline either, so that's why I recorded them but discarded them. I'm just scared I'll have another long cycle, and just when I think I'm 8doo, my temp will drop again, and then have a round two surge. Starting 2ww over again really sucks, and I'm sick of it! Only one normal cycle since my MC in September! :brat:


----------



## Wugz22

I hear you! I feel like each cycle is more jacked up than the last! What I wouldn't give to have my nice, normal O on day 15 cycle back.

Going to go back on the maca root supplement tomorrow. My cycles were like clockwork when I was taking it. I only stopped because I ran out and didn't feel like it was worth the 10 bucks a bottle since I wasn't PG yet, but at least I was regular!


----------



## Nazz4

Looks like we're all having a rough O time (or almost O time)... I'm also just not feeling it Angel... I'm also pretty sure I O'd cd 18, not 17 like FF is saying... but either way I'm just not very positive about this time. I'm also feeling a little under the weather today, sore throat and kind of nauseous or dizzy I guess. Which I don't take as a sign of pregnancy lol because it is wayyy too early for that nonsense. The only thing keeping my hopes up just a teeny bit is all those posts you see of women who say they were so sure they were out that cycle and didn't feel pregnant at all, and then they were. 

I was also kind of discouraged last night, my mother called and during the call she was like, "so I got a bill from the doctor saying you got a pregnancy test..." and in my head I was like, "s*** why are they sending my bills to my parents house?!?" I just told her I got a regular pap and they just always do a preg test (which is true, they do always do a preg test at my paps) I didn't feel like telling her that I was late on my period and my ovaries were hurting and I thought I might have a cyst and they did a preg test... anyways after my mom was like, "ok good because when I saw that I was like, 'nooo my babyyy!'" Which kind of made me feel like she will be upset if I do get pregnant anytime in the near future... :nope: I hate letting my parents down. I know I'm young, but I ALWAYS wanted to be a young mother (probably due to my own mother having me at an older age and not being able to do all the things all my friends moms were doing). It just makes me feel so torn.

On that note, I love all the MIL talk :haha: as some of you might know, OH's sister had a baby this past summer and I remember in the beginning she told OH and I that she sometimes felt like their stepmom was practically stealing her baby. She's totally obsessed with the little guy, but I think OH's sister is glad about it now because she really helps her out a ton. And being obsessed is better than the opposite I guess. She never had kids of her own so maybe that is part of why she is so gaga over it. She told me a while back that she wants 10 grand kids... I was like :wacko: honestly though, I would have no problem with that many kids if she got us a large house, a nanny, and college money haha. Which is not happening...


----------



## Angel wings13

Just a bummer of a month I guess. Funny, the same thought crossed my mind- when others thought they were"out" but ended up pregnant,lol....then I realized that exact story is what has made me hold onto false hope, even when I bleed for a week at 3dpo.....

So I know that's not what's going on. I'll still monitor my temp, but I'm not buying anymore digi opk's....if my temp nose dives again, before Af and only like a week after o, I'm throwing in the towel and going ntnp. I'm beat, I'm so sick of obsessing, been almost 6 months of poas addiction, I can't take it anymore! Idk, maybe after we're moved I'll change my mind, but I'm just too stressed from other things. I'm sure the stress isn't helping. Opk's aren't helping, preseed isn't helping, but when I WASN'T thinking about it I seemed to get pregnant easily! Just not sure how to NOT think about it....
I did just get breaking dawn 2, which I've already seen 3 times, but now I own it,lol, AND I got a new book. That and moving should help. I'll order done used books off Amazon to get me through next month :D

I sat through a 9 hour class today for work, to be a CT, "certified trainer", so hopefully I'll be conducting some classes soon.


----------



## Nazz4

I'm sorry Angel :hugs: I've been thinking the same thing about NTNP although it did not work for us before. Although we have to stop ttc at all after this month for a while so I think I can go one more month and then a break will be good for us if nothing happens. I think everyone needs a break from everything once in a while, NTNP is a very good idea. No more worrying about when you O or when you BD or counting down the days... plus as I'm sure you've all seen on BnB a ton of people get preg after they stop trying and stop stressing about it.

Well my boobs are sore and I'm feeling kind of AFy... at 4 dpo... Normally I would be all like "ooh maybe this is it", but this time I'm just like, "I don't need my body playing stupid tricks on me and teasing me!" UGH. 

Also we just video chatted with OH's family... we commented on how cute his sister's baby is and his cute little outfit he was wearing, and they were like, "don't get any ideas now"... I'm just really starting to feel like if we got pregnant nobody would be happy. I mean I'm sure they would come around, but it would probably be uncomfortable. I know his step mom wants us to have a baby, but I'm sure they would all rather us wait about a year or so. Of course my family would want us to wait until we're married... Ok I need to stop thinking, sorry for talking so much guys lol.


----------



## confetti83

Nazz if you feel like talking than do so we are here for this.

Angel I understand sometimes you have to take a break. I was going to not use opks and maybe not plan bding if I didnt get preg that cycle. It is a bit hard Ntnp cause even cm tells you what is going on. Hope this is your month!


----------



## Angel wings13

Yeah, my cm is weird this month. I normally have ewcm for like 3 days...this time, I might have had it once, or (TMI) it was semen. Otherwise I've had a lot of watery. Like ever since Saturday. Sunday and Monday I had.a LOT of watery. The no ewcm is bothering me. Idk, I just can't picture it. Oh well. No matter what I decide, I'll be posting here, since I love you guys!


----------



## PDubs10612

so we weren't really trying this month because of the surgery last week but I still believe we o'd last monday or tuesday which would make me like 8dpo and today I had brown spotting in the morning and now nothing...can't wait to get better....get to leave the apartment today and mom is taking me to walmart :)


----------



## Angel wings13

PDubs10612 said:


> so we weren't really trying this month because of the surgery last week but I still believe we o'd last monday or tuesday which would make me like 8dpo and today I had brown spotting in the morning and now nothing...can't wait to get better....get to leave the apartment today and mom is taking me to walmart :)

I went to Walmart Monday, and I guess they haven't restocked it since I raided it last month of pregnancy tests, cuz there wasn't any 88 cent tests left. 

Do you usually spot? If not, that sounds like a good sign, 8dpo would be perfect for a bit of IB!


----------



## PDubs10612

unfortunately my cycles including spotting is all over the map, so spotting is not uncommon for me...though this *little* of spotting in not normal, and this early is also different....could be a good sign but I won't hold my breath...could be scary if it sticks with all the chemicals that went through my body last week haha


----------



## Wugz22

I'm so over this cycle, it's almost made me less stressed now that O is not coming. I've just accepted that its not our time. All of our couple-friends are openly TTC right now, so before it felt like a race to pregnancy, but now I'm thinking let's just take it easy and see where we're at by the end of the year. It's not a race, it'll happen when its supposed to happen. 

I'm starting some graduate classes this spring in addition to working so I'll be busy. Maybe that's just what my mind and body need... something to do other than BD all the time!


----------



## AnakeRose

Hey ladies!
Just checking in to see how you all are doing. Sorry some of you are having some bad times :(


----------



## Angel wings13

It's weird how we're all "over it",ya know? I mean wugz, I'm sure you'll o, it's just getting delayed, and p dubs, if you ARE pregnant, I wouldn't worry about your surgery messing things up. It would be way too early - not even hooked to your blood stream.

But I understand where you're all coming from - I really just don't feel into it anymore. I'm going to consider myself already taking a break. It "appears" I've o'd but who knows? I've been tricked before! Short of me having STRONG symptoms, I swear I'm not testing before 14 dpo. I'm not even in a hurry anymore. The whole thing is wearing me out. Bd'ing is getting scientific. I've only "allowed" missionary position so gravity doesn't have to fight the sperm! I'm out of control! Ntnp is going to be my thing for at least 3 months. For my own sanity. I'd LOVE to bee pregnant sill, don't get me wrong, I just don't want to be crazy anymore. The other night, after I got my positive opk, I was in such a hurry to get home, I paid someone $40 to work the rest of my shift! I'm nuts and don't like it. Need. A. breather


----------



## FTMommy01

CD 18 for me today and still no O. I using digitals and when I take it out the line barely is even there so I dont even think Im close to O! Hopefully by the end of next week, ugh I HATE long cycles. 

Ive been working out a lot lately so that might even delay O even longer, oh how these waits are awful :wacko:


----------



## FTMommy01

Well I spoke to soon! Yesterday the line was barely even there and today it was sooo dark with a smiley :happydance: we BD'ed 2 days ago so we will tonight friday saturday and sunday to be sure and use preseed for all four days....hoping this is our month!! DH's sister comes in from out of town on the 22nd, maybe I will get a BFP by then and be able to share the news!!


----------



## Angel wings13

Yea! Maybe you surge hard and sudden, which is a God thing add loooong as you catch it, seems like you did! :thumbup:


----------



## PDubs10612

Good luck FTMommy :) FXd for you and DH :)


----------



## Angel wings13

Omg, I just had about 10 minutes of INTENSE cramping! I actually had to clutch my abdomen and bend over, taking deep breaths. Then it just left. 

How do I ntnp when I symptom spot automatically?!


----------



## Angel wings13

Now I'm scared I'm going to have a weird bleed....last cycle at 3 dpo I started spotting and cramping.... Plus I think I o'd Monday, not Sunday. I swear if that happens again I really will be taken to the Nut Hut padded room!


----------



## Wugz22

Angel Wings, cramps are a good sign, right? Finally got a spike today. But this spike was huge... my post O temps usually rise slowly and I don't see this kind of temp until 5 or 6 DPO. 

Since I'm "not stressing" any more, I was actually able to sleep until my usual 6:00 am and take my temperature at the RIGHT time. Which leads me to believe.... am I mid-TWW but didn't see a temp shift because I've been waking up so freaking early to temp? Like between 4:20-4:45 is when I've taken the last weeks worth. I thought I could see a shift regardless of when I woke up, but maybe I was wrong. Who knows :shrug:


----------



## AnakeRose

:happydance: Heard my LO's heart beat for the first time today!


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz- I usually have a big spike, but then it comes down, then stats creeping up again - maybe you finally o'd from not being stressed. But, on the other hand, if your sleep pattern was messed up, I'm sue it's possible that you just missed the initial spike. That would be nice, to jump straight to mid way thru the 2ww!


----------



## Angel wings13

Yea rose! How exciting! What was the heart rate?? Higher rates tend to be a girl, lower a boy! That's not an old wives take, but not "fact" either, but it IS statistically true! Just not a sure bet....


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> Yea rose! How exciting! What was the heart rate?? Higher rates tend to be a girl, lower a boy! That's not an old wives take, but not "fact" either, but it IS statistically true! Just not a sure bet....

159bpm at my sonogram and 156bpm today.


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> Yea rose! How exciting! What was the heart rate?? Higher rates tend to be a girl, lower a boy! That's not an old wives take, but not "fact" either, but it IS statistically true! Just not a sure bet....
> 
> 159bpm at my sonogram and 156bpm today.Click to expand...

Darn! You have a trickster! Lol....
Typically boys are around 140-155 at around 12 wks, girls are usually 165 - 175....
Closer to a girl, yet in the neutral range! Don't be surprised if your LO has his/her legs crossed at the next U/s! 

Both my boys had hb of around 145, and both were "wide open" for the gender scan :rofl:
My oldest kept moving, so it took a minute to get a "still" shot, but my youngest seemed to know what was going in and pretty much said"here you go! Look at me!"
:rofl:

To this day, my 6 yr old lives to be naked,lmao! When he gets home from school, he changes out of school clothes and loves to go "commando" in just basket ball shorts...weather permitting of course...
Still, I'd say you're closer to girl..

That's my official guess!


----------



## Angel wings13

Hmm...though 156 is close to boys ...
Can't wait to find out! After the bfp, that's the most exciting part of pregnancy!


----------



## confetti83

Anake that is the best sound ever! I heard it at my ultrasound and cant wait for my nxt doc visit she said we can hear it on the doppler. My you are nearly 15 weeks already, time is flying by.

I really hope we get more BFPs we neef some
:dust:
:dust:


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> Anake that is the best sound ever! I heard it at my ultrasound and cant wait for my nxt doc visit she said we can hear it on the doppler. My you are nearly 15 weeks already, time is flying by.
> 
> I really hope we get more BFPs we neef some
> :dust:
> :dust:

Well, probably won't be from me...the bfp I mean. Not this month. I think my body has something going on with it. Starting to think my doc shouldn't have brushed off what happened last cycle. Right now I just want to worry about moving. Jay got the painting done at the new house, it looks nice! Now comes the yucky part- packing and UN packing!


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> confetti83 said:
> 
> 
> Anake that is the best sound ever! I heard it at my ultrasound and cant wait for my nxt doc visit she said we can hear it on the doppler. My you are nearly 15 weeks already, time is flying by.
> 
> I really hope we get more BFPs we neef some
> :dust:
> :dust:
> 
> Well, probably won't be from me...the bfp I mean. Not this month. I think my body has something going on with it. Starting to think my doc shouldn't have brushed off what happened last cycle. Right now I just want to worry about moving. Jay got the painting done at the new house, it looks nice! Now comes the yucky part- packing and UN packing!Click to expand...

Just you watch, with all the stress of moving I bet it'll happen this month!! You won't be thinking about it and boom it'll happen :flower:


----------



## Nazz4

Grats on the heart beats ladies!! How exciting knowing that they're thumping and everything is ok!

Angel, its weird that we are both moving at the same time! I'm moving into my new place the 14th and 15th and just like you all I'm thinking about is the packing and unpacking... I know the unpacking is harder and I feel like OH probably won't be helping much since he always "checks out" after work.

Well I'm also still pretty sure I am out this month, but my boobs are still sore and are getting more sore every day. Since 4 dpo... I want to think its a good sign and be excited, but I just can't get my hopes up like I do every month for nothing... I'm tired of it. whatever happens happens right?


----------



## Angel wings13

Idk why, but ff change d my o date to Monday, which is when I thought, but look how high my cover line is! Why would it be so high?


----------



## Nazz4

Hm that is a really high coverline... idk enough about how charting works to know why it would be like that.

My boobs are still sore and only getting worse... I feel like maybe I just have a lot of progesterone this cycle...? This has never happened before so early on in the TWW, but every cycle I have some "new symptom" so I'm just brushing it off. 

Yesterday I went to Target and of course I strolled through the baby section like I usually do every 2 or 3 months just to see what kinds of things I would want. I wasn't expecting it, but it just made me kind of sad. And of course I got all these sideways looks from the 30 some year old pregnant women probably thinking that I'm like 16 or something. :neutral:


----------



## Angel wings13

All the free baby stuff I signed up for when I was pregnant is starting to arrive :cry:
Just got a sample feeder kit. My "due date" would be next month....
Depressing.


----------



## Angel wings13

According to ff, they use an average of the 6 previous temps before o.... It WAS at 97.5. I don't understand why changing my o date would change my cover line, and 97.9 is higher than my pre-o temps! I'm still confused what caused them to change my o date, although I agree with the change, I don't understand WHY they would change it by one day, 6 days after ovulation.


----------



## Wugz22

Angel wings13 said:


> All the free baby stuff I signed up for when I was pregnant is starting to arrive :cry:
> Just got a sample feeder kit. My "due date" would be next month....
> Depressing.

:hugs: thoughts go out to you!


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> All the free baby stuff I signed up for when I was pregnant is starting to arrive :cry:
> Just got a sample feeder kit. My "due date" would be next month....
> Depressing.
> 
> :hugs: thoughts go out to you!Click to expand...

Thanks. Just when I think I'm emotionally "healed" something happens to make me weepy. Of course, things like this in the 2ww are even worse than usual - especially since I apparently now am prone to crying as a new Pms symptom....I never used to be like this, don't know if my hormones are different now, or if it's leftover from the MC, or the stress of ttc. Probably a mixture. I can't stand it though! But thanks for the cyber hug :flower:


----------



## Angel wings13

Ok, so now ff changed my crosshairs back to Sunday and lowered my coverline. All I did was put in lower temps (dropped .1 from days 4-8, since really that isn't important since I KNOW I O'd) so I just wanted my coverline lower ( when they had my o at Monday, that o temp was 97.7 yet they made my cover 97.9)
Ugh! I guess I could do what I did last month, and change the o detector from "advanced" to "by opk") then it lets you pick a cover line....but I want to know what it should be! I know 97.9 is way too high!


----------



## Angel wings13

Whew! Ok, so here's what I did,lol. I changed the setting to FAM "fertility awareness method" which is a widely accepted charting method, and THEY put my o at Monday, coverline at 97.5!
So....I then changed it to manual override, and just put my coverline at the half way point between "advanced" and FAM. Funny, when I read ff's explanation, they said their advanced method is very similar to FAM, but that ff makes their coverline lower to avoid unnecessary stress! Lmao! Well not in my case! .4 of a difference! So anyways, that's how I came up with the blue lines. I didn't want to just "pick" a coverline. It's too bad though, I really like the b red crosshairs,lol. Seems more legit,lol. Oh yeah, I'm doing really well with my nonchalant ntnp plan huh? :rofl:


----------



## Angel wings13

God I'm losing it. Lol. Ok. So, I didn't like the blue lines, and felt like I tampered with my chart. So here's what I did this time, lol.

Idk if you guys remember, but last Tuesday I used the temp corrector, and it said 98.9, which I felt was way too high, and I decided to average it. Well, I thought about that, and went back to that day and discarded that temp. Then I reset my chart method to the regular setting. Now it puts my cover at 97.7, which is about normal for me, and o back to Sunday, which looks right based on me throwing out Tuesday's temp. It sucks, that was an important temp, but since I spiked on Monday, and had A positive opk, then it doesn't really matter if it is marked on Sunday or Monday . Either way, I o'd, and I'm also covered with bd.

In conclusion, lol, if I had just discarded that temp, I wouldn't have done all that crap. That should never have been recorded, since I only had 4 hours of sleep, and not all at once either. Plus I woke up hours earlier than normal.

:headbang:


----------



## Angel wings13

God I'm losing it. Lol. Ok. So, I didn't like the blue lines, and felt like I tampered with my chart. So here's what I did this time, lol.

Idk if you guys remember, but last Tuesday I used the temp corrector, and it said 98.9, which I felt was way too high, and I decided to average it. Well, I thought about that, and went back to that day and discarded that temp. Then I reset my chart method to the regular setting. Now it puts my cover at 97.7, which is about normal for me, and o back to Sunday, which looks right based on me throwing out Tuesday's temp. It sucks, that was an important temp, but since I spiked on Monday, and had A positive opk, then it doesn't really matter if it is marked on Sunday or Monday . Either way, I o'd, and I'm also covered with bd.

In conclusion, lol, if I had just discarded that temp, I wouldn't have done all that crap. That should never have been recorded, since I only had 4 hours of sleep, and not all at once either. Plus I woke up hours earlier than normal.

:headbang:


----------



## Nazz4

Goodness Angel... Even I feel crazy reading all that :rofl: I think you need a vacation hahaha! I'm going a little mad myself though, my boobs hurt like hell and OH agreed that they and my nips look bigger. I just want the next few days to go by quickly. FF is saying af is due on Tuesday, but FF I think has been wrong about that every cycle so far so I'm banking on Thursday. No signs of af either... Although last cycle I didn't have any signs until about 15 mins before she came and then the cramps suddenly took me over. Why can't every cycle just be the same??? I'm tired of having different things every time!!!


----------



## confetti83

sry ladies I have been a bit absent but it was election fever here.

Angel I think you should leave the chart as it is and relax hopefully you will get an answer soon. Fingers crossed for you Nazz and who else is still waiting?


----------



## PDubs10612

I'm still waiting...tested yesterday and BFN ...AF is due i dunno when...maybe today...maybe last Friday...FF doesn't have enough data to come up with any dates that make sense since I had those 4 20-day cycles before Christmas...I think surgery just throws everything off anyway...I think I am 14 dpo..not 100% sure when I ovulated as I don't temp but got +OPKs on 02/24 and 02/25...should be any day for me


Also, Angel, you're losing it  take a break and maybe don't go on FF for a bit :hugs:


----------



## PDubs10612

Oh and I just have to mention that I totally miss sex...been almost 2 weeks and it's killing me...celebrated steak and bj day yesterday a few days early :) made me feel a little better, but not a lot....can't wait to be better :)


----------



## AnakeRose

Well I had a bit of a frightening experience last night. I hadn't been feeling all that well all day (stomach) and right before heading to bed I lost pretty much everything I'd eaten yesterday. While I was over the toilet I was going pretty hard and all of a sudden I had a black spot form in the middle of my right eye. I freaked out, but couldn't stop. Thankfully it came back! Went to bed and when I woke up this morning, the soft part under my eye is all blotchy and red (I look like someone socked me). Guess I broke a bunch of blood vessels and I'm going to get a black eye. Lovely now I have to make up a convincing story at work why. I'm just going to say I had a bad coughing fit (not very far from the truth, it's what started the vomiting). Hope no one thinks Michael hit me


----------



## PDubs10612

Oh no Anake :( I vomit quite a bit from my migraines and have ruptured blood vessels in my eye before, but never "around" my eye...try and ice it at night when you get home


----------



## AnakeRose

PDubs10612 said:


> Oh no Anake :( I vomit quite a bit from my migraines and have ruptured blood vessels in my eye before, but never "around" my eye...try and ice it at night when you get home

Yeah I've been icing both eyes. Looks like I blew blood vessels around both eyes! Lovely, now to get weird looks at work!


----------



## Angel wings13

When Jay and I had only been dating like 6 months, I was playing around with my youngest (about 1 1/2 then) and I was tickling him, well he kicked his leg out and his heel of his foot hit me dead center of the nose with a terrible crunching sound..it HURT. To this day my nose has a tiny little bony fragment just off center at the top. Anyways, we used to work at the same restaurant, and me getting hit in the nose so hard gave me 2 black eyes! When I went into work, someone asked me what happened and jokingly(well I am a smart ass and sometimes what I think is funny, others don't) I said " well, Jay and I had our first fight, but I see now that he was right " :rofl: ok, I want to be clear that I don't find domestic violence funny, at all, but I just wanted to see peoples reactions,lol. I had 3 people starting at me totally shocked, jaws on the floor. I quickly said I was just kidding, that my toddler accidentally kicked me while we were playing...

I actually ended up getting head butted in the nose by him s shortly after, again while playing, but not nearly as bad, just a little swelling.

It sucks when s woman has a black eye, people will wonder the worst....

3 years ago ( I'm extremely accident prone) I had an extensive sleep walking episode. I used to sleep walk when I was younger all the time, and have done so as an adult probably about 10 times over the last 15 yrs. 
Well, one morning, I wake up and have a bloody piece of stuck to my eyebrow, as well as a little bit of blood on my pillow. I was totally confused, since my last memory was going to bed. Fast forward to Jay coming home from work: He asks me what I was trying to do the night before, when he woke up that morning, every light in the house was on, every cabinet in the kitchen was open, my sliding glass door was open (talk about scary!), I had random utensils throughout the house, and put the spices and peanut butter in the fridge which the door was also open, and finally, there were crumpled up balls of tissue with blood on them on the bathroom counter and in the toilet. I had NO memory of this obviously. I split my eyebrow open on something, but whatever it was I even wiped it up, so e couldn't tell where I hurt myself. :rofl: that was one hell of a sleep walk! Of coursepeople asked me what happened to my eye, and being a woman, a lot of people assume you were hit. Luckily, my family and friends know how much of a klutz I am, and I'm pretty sure everyone believed me. Earlier that day I had taken xanax, because I was getting my thyroid tumors biopsied, and was scared of the procedure. However that was inn the morning, by dinnertime I didn't experience any side effects of the medicine, and had 2 glasses of red.wine with dinner. Idk if the stress plus the medication caused my wacky stroll in the night or what, but I wish it had been video taped! Sorry for the novel, lol, just thought I'd share. :D


----------



## Angel wings13

Sorry that happened to you Rose! I bet it was scary! Glad the spot in your vision cleared up.

P dubs- I know it must suck not knowing when you ovulated. When do you think you will test?

Confetti - yes I'm leaving my chart alone. The temps I messed with I put back up the .1 I messed with. Just discarding the temp from a morning after practically no sleep, different wake up time, etc. can't believe you're almost done with first trimester!!


----------



## Angel wings13

PDubs10612 said:


> I'm still waiting...tested yesterday and BFN ...AF is due i dunno when...maybe today...maybe last Friday...FF doesn't have enough data to come up with any dates that make sense since I had those 4 20-day cycles before Christmas...I think surgery just throws everything off anyway...I think I am 14 dpo..not 100% sure when I ovulated as I don't temp but got +OPKs on 02/24 and 02/25...should be any day for me
> 
> 
> Also, Angel, you're losing it  take a break and maybe don't go on FF for a bit :hugs:

Yeah, I really had a frenzy last night. I'm ok now,lol. I usually have some sort of meltdown in the 2ww, but this was worse than usual , and normally it's due my I date being changed or something o related. Idk what came over me! :wacko:


----------



## FTMommy01

SHould be about 3 DPO, testing next week, if nothing happens this month I think I am going to make a doctors appointment just to make sure everything is working right :) Anyone else ready to test next week?


----------



## PDubs10612

FTMommy01 said:


> SHould be about 3 DPO, testing next week, if nothing happens this month I think I am going to make a doctors appointment just to make sure everything is working right :) Anyone else ready to test next week?

I'll be testing once a week until AF comes, I get a BFP, or I have my fertility appt.


----------



## Wugz22

Haha angel I always have some sort of crazy reasoning for my temping strategies during TWW too.

I had some spotting today... Which if FF is correct I am 6 DPO? I never spot that early so I think FF is wrong. I bet I'm farther into my TWW and this is AF. If that first mini spike was O then I'd be about 10 DpO which makes more sense to have spotting. Either that or I have the shortest LP ever!


----------



## Angel wings13

FTMommy01 said:


> SHould be about 3 DPO, testing next week, if nothing happens this month I think I am going to make a doctors appointment just to make sure everything is working right :) Anyone else ready to test next week?

Me, if I can hold out. I moved almost all my bathroom stuff to the new house today, including my 3 pregnancy tests. But....we should be moved in by Friday, 11 or 12 dpo, so I may test...I know I said I'd wait till 14.dpo, and hopefully I will have some restraint!


----------



## Nazz4

I'm 10 dpo so I'll be testing Friday if I can hold out that long...

Sorry about that madness rose, I would be freaking out.


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> Haha angel I always have some sort of crazy reasoning for my temping strategies during TWW too.
> 
> I had some spotting today... Which if FF is correct I am 6 DPO? I never spot that early so I think FF is wrong. I bet I'm farther into my TWW and this is AF. If that first mini spike was O then I'd be about 10 DpO which makes more sense to have spotting. Either that or I have the shortest LP ever!

Or it could be IB if you are 6dpo!


----------



## AnakeRose

Hi ladies, Hope everyone is well (and mostly sane) today :)

My eyes are SO sore today from last night. I think I pulled all the muscles around both eyes. Thankful that the broken blood vessels didn't turn into black eyes. The worst of it is hundreds of little red dots that radiate about 2 inches from each eye. You can't really see them unless you're up close.


----------



## Angel wings13

So sorry hun, happy it didn't turn into black eyes ! The ice probably helped!


----------



## Angel wings13

So, I'm sure it's nothing, but I thought this happened yesterday, and I know out happened today- my cm is slightly brown, so slight yesterday I disregarded it on the tp, but today it happened again, and there was definitely a tan hue. The cm seemed slightly egg white mixed with creamy... I wish I had my opk here! I already moved it! That was stupid! My body likes to mess with me, I should have left that here! Also boobs slightly sore. That used to rarely happen to me before Af, now it seems to happen every month. It does seem a tiny bit more than last month...sorta like the day before Af, and not a week before Af. Fell asleep at 9 last night (unheard of for me) but then woke up around 1. Stayed up till 245 am. Didn't wake up till 12:45 pm! I feel like I could still sleep! But I have to work :(

I'm still thinking this is not my month, I'm just hoping that I have a normal cycle. I've only spotted (if you can even call it that) twice at this part of my cycle. The first time it happened, I ended up having another.surge and apparently either a second o or just a late O. Made my cycle 44 days! The second time, last cycle, I'm sure you all remember - I ended up bleeding at CD 14 - 3 dpo, for like 5 days ! I hope this isn't either one of those! Plenty of women have mid.cycle light spotting..... I just never used to be one of them ..... This better not be my pre Af spotting! Too early! Yesterday it was only once (if at all), so far today only once. Obviously I'm hoping a fertilized egg is getting snugly,lol. But I think it's just my wacky hormones. :wacko:


----------



## Angel wings13

Ok, TMI, but just used the bathroom again, and when I wiped, had a bit more brown cm, it's barely there. Nothing in my underwear. I feel like deja vu...lol....I said this same thing last cycle, but at 3 dpo....this better not turn into bleeding, cuz I have had a consistent 15 day luteal phase. If Af starts in a day or 2 I'll be pissed! Not because of no bfp, but because my luteal phase will be wacked out! That's the only sane part of my cycle! I can't lose my one piece of normalcy!


----------



## Nazz4

I know how you feel, my boobs have been sore since 4 dpo. Temp drop today and a tiny bit of cramping so I'm assuming AF is on her way. Could be implantation though if I'm lucky. Also I had the fan on last night so that could be a reason for temp drop. 

I've been really stressed now because not only are we moving... but OH called me yesterday saying that a guy he works with had to leave his apartment because his roommates (who are his cousins) keep fighting... 2 of them went to jail apparently for fighting. Anyways OH told me he was staying in a hotel and needed somewhere to stay for about a week. I told him I was unsure so OH convinced me to go have dinner with the guy so I could meet him and we could all talk about it. I felt bad for him so I was like ok. Then when we get to our place the guy says his sister stays in our same apt complex AND he needs to crash for like 3 months!!! First of all, why can't he stay with his sister?? Second of all he's from here and all his family is here so why can't he stay with any of his family?? Thirdly THREE MONTHS!!! NO WAY!!! So I told OH something is not right about this guy and he has to be out by Friday after we move. It would be different if this guys was a friend or family... but I never met him before and OH has never hung out with this guy outside of work, so that's a big no no. I guess I should also mention my house was robbed a couple years ago so now I'm really paranoid about it. I woke up about once every hour last night because I was so paranoid. (Maybe another reason for temp drop actually).:wacko: Can't wait to move and get settled in and hopefully be stress-free... ish...


----------



## PDubs10612

That sounds super weird Nazz...I don't blame you on the paranoid thing...I am super protective about where I live...I am in an apartment in a building that my family owns and when we moved in it was also to easily evict the guy that was living here who hadn't paid rent in months....anyway...once we moved in I was super anxious and paranoid that he was going to come back and rob us or torch the apartment...didn't sleep well for at least the first month...luckily nothing happened and we've never heard from the guy since...in fact ALL of his mail still seems to come here so who knows where he ended up moving, that was last July....


----------



## Nazz4

Yeah, it is super weird. And as we speak he is eating Taco Bell ON MY DESK. I didn't want him in our office to begin with, let alone EAT AT MY DESK. NOT OKAY. We have a kitchen for a reason. I'm going bonkers over here. Friday can't come soon enough.


----------



## Angel wings13

Sorry nazz, talk about unwanted stress! I'm glad you're putting you're foot down!

So, every time I go pee, there's a bit of brown cm, along with some cramping. Even though I almost always spot just before Af (like day before, or morning of), it's like a once, maybe 2 time occurrence. I'm guessing I'm out. A part of me wishes it was IB, but I never had it with my boys.... I guess Af is making an early appearance for some reason. And off to.a super slow start. I don't even need a liner (knock on wood]

Sigh. Why can't I just have NORMAL cycles? Maybe I'm pre menopausal. It can technically happen, plus I always wondered if having one ovary would cause early menopause.....


----------



## FTMommy01

Sorry for the stressful situation Nazz :hugs: hopefully Friday comes quickly for you, I would be the exact same way!! Does he know he needs to be out by Friday or is he still thinking 3 months??

ANgel, anything different today?? Normally thats how AF starts out for me, I so hope thats not the case. We need some more BFP's this month!! 

5 DPO for me today, had a little cramps and lower backache this morning but thats just me symptom spotting, it could be anything! I was going to test next Wednesday which would be 12DPO but I think Im going to try really really hard to wait until Friday 14DPO.


----------



## Nazz4

I think he knows, if OH told him, which I really hope he did. He does know he can't stay long anyways, because when he said 3 months OH an I were both like "uhhhh NO." 

My temp dropped below cover line so I guess I'm out. :nope: Last night we dtd and when I wiped after I had brown tinted CM, or whatever all was up there lol. So I guess I'm just waiting for :witch: to come on now. I was thinking after this next cycle when we have to take a break for the summer I might have us go to a fertility doc and get us both checked out. I know it can take a year to get preg, but for some reason I never imagined it taking more than half a year for people who are in their early 20's. Something just doesn't seem right to me and I would rather know than keep hoping for nothing.


----------



## Nazz4

Well AF just got me... first time FF was actually right about my period! I'm surprised, I thought it would be Friday. I really can't help but feel like something is wrong though, with one or both of us. Especially with the testicular fibrosis running in his family, maybe it got him early. I already looked up fertility docs in our area and found one that is supposed to be really great. I asked them about pricing and they said it is 225 for an initial consultation and 95 for sperm test. :wacko: Sounds like a lot for a consultation where they might just tell us to eat healthier and keep trying... I think maybe I will try soy iso's this month...


----------



## Angel wings13

:hugs: sorry nazz. I'm.hoping nothing is wrong with me, like a cyst or something that causes hormonal imbalances..


----------



## PDubs10612

sorry AF got you Nazz...still waiting for my witch to show..FF said yesterday but now has disappeared completely, not that FF has enough consistent data to have a clue what's going on, just like me!


----------



## Angel wings13

Fx dubs!

Well, ff has moved my o back to Monday, and raised my coverline to 97.9 again! So today I relive 9 dpo


----------



## PDubs10612

Angel wings13 said:


> Fx dubs!
> 
> Well, ff has moved my o back to Monday, and raised my coverline to 97.9 again! So today I relive 9 dpo

yay...relive the waiting to test again :) fingers crossed for you!

I really wish I could temp...I think I'm going to try and do it next cycle despite my inconsistent wakeup times


----------



## Wugz22

Third day of spotting! If this is AF, hurry UP! I haven't been able to take my temp because I've had such a terrible cold... I've hardly slept and then when I do finally fall asleep, I wake up with my mouth WIDE open because I can't breathe, and I know that screws up BBT so I haven't even attempted. 

So I have no idea whats going on with my chart! Totally screwed up for sure.


Can't wait for it to be SPRING!!!!


----------



## 2ndtry04

Hi everybody! :)
Wasn't here for a very long time (OK, few months), so I have tons to read...

But just to let you know, I'm 14dpo today,AF due tomorrow, haven't been temping this month, but I checked my temps lest 2 days and they are over 98! Even now (6PM) it's like I'm running some fever (almost 99!!!) but I'm not sick at all....
And on Monday (11dpo) I had what I think was implantation bleeding, I spotted just a bit in the morning (red blood, but size of a dime), later that day only brownish as I wiped and nothing since! I also had so vivid dreams that night (Sunday).....
And no other symptoms, no AF, no PMS symptoms either..... 
My boobs are sort of sensitive, but not too much and even though they usually hurt really badly week before AF, this time that was only for 1 day on Sunday....

I tested on 12dpo and today afternoon and two BFNs :( :( :(
Not loosing hope, but getting really anxious....


----------



## Angel wings13

My spotting stopped last night. Now it's nothing. Weird right? Just cramps. And I had to use a tampon yesterday (only one) even though I know that's bad unless you know it's your period, but all my products were at the other house, I was at work, and got a reddish spot, thought here we go, all I had was as tampon In my purse. But, when I took it out there was literally a penny sized spot on it, and nothing since! Wtf?


----------



## PDubs10612

Angel wings13 said:


> My spotting stopped last night. Now it's nothing. Weird right? Just cramps. And I had to use a tampon yesterday (only one) even though I know that's bad unless you know it's your period, but all my products were at the other house, I was at work, and got a reddish spot, thought here we go, all I had was as tampon In my purse. But, when I took it out there was literally a penny sized spot on it, and nothing since! Wtf?

maybe it's not really AF..if it doesn't show tomorrow you should test on Saturday :)

maybe you O'd on the 15th and the spotting on 8dpo would be IB :) wishful thinking!


----------



## Angel wings13

Not liking my temp drop. Oh well, as long as Af doesn't come for a few more days I'll be happy. We got a new king size bed ;) :sex: lol, our old one was a queen.


----------



## Angel wings13

Ok...so ff put me back to o on Sunday (so weird they can't make up their mind, even more than a week later!)

Had one teeny spot of brownish cm, decided not to mark it, it was so small and gone when I tried to wipe again. I read a thread where someone else went through this (normal luteal phase, yet weird bleeds a few days after o, sometimes a week after o), and he thought that she was getting pregnant but didn't have the progesterone to sustain it. Well I wouldn't be surprised if I'm in the same boat! If real Af holds off a few more days, and is very heavy ( like a chemical) them I will insist I get my progesterone level checked! Oddly, my boobs were real sore and tingly ( NEVER had tingly boobs) before, now just a tad sore and tingly when I wake up. That's it. I've had a short temper, but I think that's from moving and all the stress, plus on to if big moving day, my son had a project due, he did the work, just had to print it, well, our printer is wire lessly hooked to our computer , and had already moved the router to the new place, poor thing had to be dropped of at the library and hurry home to finish! This week had been SO stressful!


----------



## Angel wings13

2nd try! We were wondering about you! Glad you're back!
:)


----------



## PDubs10612

Angel wings13 said:


> Not liking my temp drop. Oh well, as long as Af doesn't come for a few more days I'll be happy. We got a new king size bed ;) :sex: lol, our old one was a queen.

Oooh I love our King Bed...best decision we ever made :) Should make for an enjoyable weekend :)


----------



## FTMommy01

Welcome back 2nd try, hopefully you get some good news soon!!

Today is 7DPO for me and yesterday and today i have been really crampy and my lower back has been aching. I know its a sign of AF too so Im not getting too excited but AF isnt due for another 7 days so to start having signs for that this early is not common for me at all! Im going to try really really hard to hold off until next friday unless my boobs start hurting bad or anythign other signs pop up then I might try on Wednesday. 

:dust: for us all!!


----------



## AnakeRose

Hi ladies :wave: glad to see some of you back on here! Haven't seen confetti for awhile. I should send her a facebook message.


----------



## Angel wings13

So, no more spotting...almost hard to not get excited. I'll test tomorrow. I'll be 13 or 14 dpo. I can't believe this - this is how my MC pregnancy started. Had what I thought was a weird light period (off and on, light, for a few days) that I attributed to coming off BC pills. The only other time this happened was way different- I bled much more, starting at 3 dpo. Maybe the 8 dpo is a good time to spot ? Or maybe I don't produce enough progesterone. Last time it was a couple weeks after my "weird period" that I had major symptoms, tested, and got a faint positive, tested a few days later and got a huge bfp with a blue dye test! Test line was super dark and immediate. Damn it! I swore I wouldn't get excited!


----------



## Angel wings13

Couldn't temp today, couldn't find my thermometer! I was so pissed! Especially after the dip, I was hoping for a spike!


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> Hi ladies :wave: glad to see some of you back on here! Haven't seen confetti for awhile. I should send her a facebook message.

Oh God....wasn't she having a scan? 
I've been so busy, but I'm pretty sure get scan was this week! I hope I'm wrong!


----------



## 2ndtry04

Wow, Anake and confetti are pregnant! yeeeeey! congrats girls....
OMG I have so much to catch up here :)

Angel, find that thermometer ASAP...that dip can be nothing or maybe implantation.... hopefully your temps will bbe up tomorrow...

I'm 16dpo today, still no AF, nada, zilch! Boobs not sore this morning, but no other symptoms neither... Cervix high, kind of soft and tilted, cm white, creamy, but not so much of it.... Last night I had a low grade fever, well almost all day, but last night I fell asleep around 10PM (I never do that) because of that fever.... and we were up by 4AM so I didn't temp right....

At this point I just want to know what is going on...I'm never ever late, my cycles are always from 26-28 days, and today it's CD29... And even if I get AF, what the hack was that red blood spotting 11dpo morning? Somewhere I read that it could be from ovarian cyst (early or late AF), but would I spot for 1 morning from it (if I have it, which I don't know).....


----------



## confetti83

hi ladies sry I was a bit absent lately. I have been sleeping loads and always feel tired. I wake up at 7 am and after I take my son to school I sleep again. Also I had some probs with my balance I was very dizzy couldnt manage to look at a computer screen or my mob. Usually I take tablets and I am ok but as I couldnt do so, it took a bit longer to feel better. I have a docs visit on Wed and on Friday I have to open a file at our hospital. 

Lots of ladies in the dreaded tww hope we get more Bfps.


----------



## Angel wings13

Confetti! What's up ! So glad you are ok! Don't leave like that!

Well, no temp today either! :growlmad:

But, I did find my thermometer an hour after waking up, :dohh:

I had just had my morning mountain dew. So I couldn't even attempt an adjusted temp. Sigh. Took a test, thought I saw a squinter, (like usual) lol, but pretty sure it's just an evap. Took an opk just cuz, almost positive, so Af should be here by Monday. I've had no more spotting, no cramps. So weird cuz my boobs were tingly all week till a couple days ago. :shrug:


----------



## AnakeRose

confetti83 said:


> hi ladies sry I was a bit absent lately. I have been sleeping loads and always feel tired. I wake up at 7 am and after I take my son to school I sleep again. Also I had some probs with my balance I was very dizzy couldnt manage to look at a computer screen or my mob. Usually I take tablets and I am ok but as I couldnt do so, it took a bit longer to feel better. I have a docs visit on Wed and on Friday I have to open a file at our hospital.
> 
> Lots of ladies in the dreaded tww hope we get more Bfps.

Hey girl :wave: I was wondering about you!! I felt exactly the same way...it started to lift around 13 weeks for me (I'm nearly 16 now). I'm almost totally of the diclectin, but I still need one here and there. Hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## Angel wings13

Ok, so took temp, it was pretty high, ran it through the adjuster. Changed my o AGAIN (never seen so many changes! Lol!) I have been looking at my chart, and it is possible I o'd on the 6th. When I put my chart through the "research" method, that's where it marked it. I would barely be covered ....that preseed better do it's job, lol.


----------



## Angel wings13

Sorry, I meant the 8th, hats what the "research" said cuz that's when my temp started to raise. Before that my temp just plateaud ...


----------



## Angel wings13

Now I'm thinking Tuesday may have been o day. I don't typically get a positive opk the same day as o . Tuesday had a messed up temp I threw out, but kept note, it was 98.9! But that wad adjusted temp, actual temp was 98 I believe, but after almost no sleep and getting up 4 hours early, which is why I adjusted, then later threw out that temp. I'm going to put it back in just to see. Lol


----------



## Angel wings13

Well entering that day's temp changed me. I have to agree though, Tuesday makes sense. I have a feeling due to the slight spike, then down, then spike, I probably o'd late Monday, early Tuesday.....

So either one is probably accurate. I had ewcm Monday afternoon, and watery all day Tuesday (of the week before). Creamy ever since


----------



## confetti83

Anake you will be half way soon! Time is flying by.

Angel I temped vaginally and it was more accurate.


----------



## AnakeRose

LOL if you want a good laugh, check this blog out!

10 Things You Don't REALLY Need for Baby


----------



## 2ndtry04

Aaaaaaaa, I'm loosing my mind! 17dpo, BFN again with FMU!
And all the symptoms are still there - sore boobs in the afternoon, super high cervix, low grade fever all day - 98.6 ... and no sign of AF or any PMS symptoms.....

I'm mad on myself for not temping this month, cause now i don't know when or if I O'd....


----------



## Angel wings13

2ndtry04 said:


> Aaaaaaaa, I'm loosing my mind! 17dpo, BFN again with FMU!
> And all the symptoms are still there - sore boobs in the afternoon, super high cervix, low grade fever all day - 98.6 ... and no sign of AF or any PMS symptoms.....
> 
> I'm mad on myself for not temping this month, cause now i don't know when or if I O'd....

Yeah, always a good idea to temp, but I think that curve you have is pretty common post-o! I think you definitely O'd! Now WHEN might be a tad harder!

My cervix is high too! Normally I only can tell during Af that it's low cuz of "resistance" when using tampons. Then, around o time I know it's high cuz of the preseed applicator - SO high that even with that scary long applicator I still can't feel it! Last week when I spotted for 2 days, and had to use a tampon, due to no other options, I felt no resistance at all...so that's Howe I knew I was very high sill. Is high cervix a possible PG sign? I know how the cervix relates to o and to Af and in labor, but im not sure how/if it's a PG indicator...


----------



## Angel wings13

2ndtry04 said:


> Aaaaaaaa, I'm loosing my mind! 17dpo, BFN again with FMU!
> And all the symptoms are still there - sore boobs in the afternoon, super high cervix, low grade fever all day - 98.6 ... and no sign of AF or any PMS symptoms.....
> 
> I'm mad on myself for not temping this month, cause now i don't know when or if I O'd....

What did you use to determine ovulation? I want to say
You may have ovulated late, like CD 26, just before that curve! I'm waiting for Af so I can pinpoint my o date, because I have had a consistent 15 say luteal phase that has yet to change. Even after my MC! Ff keeps changing mine from sun to Mon to Tue, and back again, so if I get Af tomorrow, then Sunday was correct, if I get Af Tuesday, then Monday is correct, and Wednesday means Tuesday us correct...or something like that, lol.
I have no sign of impending Af, so inn thinking the Tuesday is correct, as I don't
Get cramps and PM'S till the day before Af. At most 2 days before. Sometimes not till morning of!


----------



## Angel wings13

Oh, I forgot to mention, I had been using a regular, run of the mill digital thermometer :blush: , cuz what I read said it just needed to read to the tenth decimal spot, and thermometers marked "bbt" are 4 times the price! Still only like 8 bucks, lol, but I figured what's the difference? Lol, but now that I'm in cycle 5 ttc, I caved and bought the bbt....:haha: So idk if switching thermometers is messing me up, but I just switched like 6 days ago, so it didn't effect my o temp.....
Confetti- I will temp vaginally next cycle. It's more accurate, especially since I keep my room cold when I sleep, and just recently found out that I sometimes sleep with my mouth open, which us weird, cuz when I have a cold and can't breathe thru my nose, it takes FOREVER for me to fall asleep breathing through my mouth! But apparently after I fall asleep, (always on my side), I roll to my back and open my mouth..explains the chapped lips lol!

But yeah, next month for sure I'm going vag! Lol


----------



## confetti83

temp vag is not very nice as the first thought when you wake is 'hey I have to stick that thermometer up my .....' but as I also sleep with my mouth open tping vaginally was the answer. Good luck ladies!


----------



## FTMommy01

Happy Monday ladies, 

10 DPO today, still trying to stay strong until Friday. Only symptoms so far are random cramps and random boob aches so we will see!

Friday will be a big day for me, AF is due so either I will have spotting or full on flow orrrr a BFP! Sister in law will be in town that day also so we are having a big family gathering it would be nice to have some good news!!


----------



## Angel wings13

Fx for you ft mommy!
I could have sworn I had a test, but can't find it. I took one Saturday but can't seem to find another! Maybe I'll pee on an opk just cuz :p


----------



## PDubs10612

Angel wings13 said:


> Fx for you ft mommy!
> I could have sworn I had a test, but can't find it. I took one Saturday but can't seem to find another! Maybe I'll pee on an opk just cuz :p

LOL...you make me feel more sane :):haha:


----------



## 2ndtry04

Thanks Angel! I'm not sure about anything in this cycle, I just assumed that i O'd on CD14, which is around my usual O time and because I had usual horrible cramps that afternoon...
well, I also had cramps near right ovary on CD24 and the next day I had that bleeding...

No more sore boobs here, some soreness this morning, cervix still high, but hard, and no AF still....
right now I have no more symptoms at all.....

I'm going to RE tomorrow for ultrasound, hopefully he'll tell me what the hack is going on here.....




OMG PDubs, CD71! I feel ashamed right now for going nuts over 3days late 28 cycle.....


----------



## PDubs10612

Haha 2nd try...I'm getting used to the long cycles...its either really long or really short for me...can't wait to start doing some tests and getting some answers so I can feel like we have a hope in h*ll of getting preggers...


----------



## Angel wings13

My insurance isn't the best, idk if it would even cover anything outside of blood work. I suppose if my doc suspected a cyst, an u/s would be covered. My manager got a histogram done and she had uterine fibroids. They scraped it out and she got pregnant the next month! I've read other stories where women got pregnant right after that procedure too.


----------



## Angel wings13

PDubs10612 said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> Fx for you ft mommy!
> I could have sworn I had a test, but can't find it. I took one Saturday but can't seem to find another! Maybe I'll pee on an opk just cuz :p
> 
> LOL...you make me feel more sane :):haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: it's the Nut Hut for a reason!


----------



## Angel wings13

Found my test, will test tomorrow with fmu. Not exactly hopeful, not letting myself be..... But that darn spotting at a week post o is nagging at me...


----------



## Angel wings13

Would love a temp spike tomorrow at 14 dpo! Sill no Af sign looming over me...


----------



## Angel wings13

Ugh, I wish I knew my o date! There is like a 4 day range that ff can'teven seem to decide! I felt a mild twinging in my ovary, so, just be sure, I'm going to opk test too!
I will accept my (most likely) bfn tomorrow ....

And yeah I know plenty of women get a second surge just before Af. ..


----------



## FTMommy01

Not feeling very hopeful anymore :cry:

Woke up with AF like cramps and have a light pink tinge to the toliet paper when I wiped. Have a feeling AF is right around the corner. Used digital OPK's this month AND preseed, ugh so frustrating! I know there is a little chance it could be IB but being 11 DPO I feel like its more likely AF...on to cycle number 7 :growlmad:


----------



## PDubs10612

well the receptionist at my fertility specialist office got our appt mixed up and I almost had to wait another week, but now I'm in tomorrow, 1 day early :)


----------



## Angel wings13

FTMommy01 said:


> Not feeling very hopeful anymore :cry:
> 
> Woke up with AF like cramps and have a light pink tinge to the toliet paper when I wiped. Have a feeling AF is right around the corner. Used digital OPK's this month AND preseed, ugh so frustrating! I know there is a little chance it could be IB but being 11 DPO I feel like its more likely AF...on to cycle number 7 :growlmad:

:hugs:
I also woke up with cramps. If my o date is correct, Af will start tomorrow, or today if it's a day late on ff.


----------



## Angel wings13

Oh yeah plus my temp went down a bit.


----------



## Angel wings13

Oh yeah, and tested this morning, bfn obviously, lol, you all would have known if it were a bfp! Lol

How odd that I would lightly spot a week after o. Before that happened I was just convinced this wasn't my month. Just going through the stress of moving and stuff...
Then I had what seemed like IB, I mean that had only happened to me one other time, last summer before I knew I was pregnant! Though I will say I didn't test till like 3 weeks after that, and the first test was so faint, but the one 3 days later was DARK. 

I have read stories where women had what they thought were light periods, tested bfn, only to get their bfp the next month and be a monti further than they thought!


----------



## PDubs10612

fingers crossed for you that it was IB :) We need a BFP around here to get spirits up :)


----------



## Wugz22

Isn't spotting before AF the WORST? Angel Wings, I had my hopes up too when I had spotting at 6 DPO! But then mine kept on going... lol, so I knew that wasn't a good sign. Yours does look like a perfect case of IB.... FX for you! 

CD 5 today... wondering if my cycle is going to play nice this month or if its going to drive me insane like the last two. Here's hoping for a nice, normal cycle!!!!!


----------



## 2ndtry04

Angel, so sorry to see your temps going down :( But maybe tomorrow they will rise again...hopefully....

I went to RE today, everything looking great as he says. Ovaries and uterus in great shape and size, and with that relief I got my AF almost half an hour after I got back in my office :)
On to the next cycle :)
And I got myself new thermometer, so I can't wait to start temping tomorrow!!!!


----------



## PDubs10612

2ndtry04 said:


> Angel, so sorry to see your temps going down :( But maybe tomorrow they will rise again...hopefully....
> 
> I went to RE today, everything looking great as he says. Ovaries and uterus in great shape and size, and with that relief I got my AF almost half an hour after I got back in my office :)
> On to the next cycle :)
> And I got myself new thermometer, so I can't wait to start temping tomorrow!!!!

Glad everything looks good for you...FX for this cycle for you...me and DH go in for our first appointment tomorrow with fertility specialist...the receptionist called and our FS is very ill but they said to come in anyway and they will start the process by booking tests, bloodwork and ultrasounds :) I'm excited!


----------



## Angel wings13

Glad everything looks good, 2nd try!

Yes, wugz, it sucks. Sounds like you are experiencing what happened to me last cycle. I spotted at 3dpo, then by 5dpo it was an actual bleed. Doc said it's not Af, it's break thru bleeding and is caused by a hormonal imbalance that is usually temporary. This cycle, I spotted at perfect IB time, but if that was IB, I should get a bfp by now! So wth was that? Ugh, just ready for Af so I can start over! 
Af should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Wugz22

Yeah I stopped by GNC and got myself some of my beloved Maca root for this cycle. I used it in my first 3 cycles, which were perfectly predictable. The two cycles I didn't take it, I ovulated late, spotted, and my temps were all over the place... so I really think it helps balance out my wacky hormones. Guess I'll know for sure if it works if my cycle looks normal this month while I'm back on it. So lets see...

Maca, B6, prenatals, robitussin, pressed, and green tea... come on, somethings gotta WORK!!!


----------



## 2ndtry04

PDubs10612 said:


> Glad everything looks good for you...FX for this cycle for you...me and DH go in for our first appointment tomorrow with fertility specialist...the receptionist called and our FS is very ill but they said to come in anyway and they will start the process by booking tests, bloodwork and ultrasounds :) I'm excited!

I'm not happy that you have to go through all of that, but it is nice when you finally start the process, it gives you the idea that something is happening....

I have 2 pregnancies behind me, (only 1 child though), and my doc said that it shouldn't be a problem to make it again....that we just have to increase our sex life :happydance: I have to believe him, and DH was almost jumping with joy from that "prescription" :winkwink:


----------



## Angel wings13

My doc said something similar. He said that my 4 miscarriages ( 3 of which were chemical PG) after having 2 successful pregnancies just means my body is working. Up to 50 percent of pregnancies don't make it, most of them mistaken for a heavy period. My chemical PG I literally tested at 1 day late, got a positive, and in less than a week lost it. Now my recent MC was much more brutal. He said secondary infertility is very rare (secondary meaning that once you've had kids, unassisted, it's very rare to suddenly go infertile). Sigh, I'm not patience.


----------



## Nazz4

Sorry I've been gone for a bit guys! Was so busy with moving and then St. Patrick's day we had some friends in town. Well I didn't get to try the soy iso's this month like I wanted because I never even had time to go the store and get them :( but oh well. This is our last month trying before we take a break so I'm hoping this is it, but I know it's just going to be another month of hoping and waiting for nothing... 

I don't think OH is really into it anymore anyways... He says he is, but he won't take his vitamins or try to eat healthier or anything, and I'm sure if he has low sperm count/motility that's probably why. All he eats is junk food and soda. Plus the smoking. Something just tells me that if he REALLY wanted a baby he would be trying as hard as I am.

I was thinking that maybe if we went to a fertility specialist and he heard the facts from a professional instead of me it might wake him up, but who knows. I'm tired of trying to remind him to take his vitamins and trying to get him to eat better and have sex at the right time and him just brushing it off. I think a break will be good for us anyways as much as I wish we didn't have to.

Well I hope everyone is doing well! Hope to see some BFP's soon and some ultrasound pics!


----------



## PDubs10612

Good to see you back Nazz...sorry about OH..I think sometimes our guys feel like if they don't give it their all in the preparing that when BFP doesn't happen they can tell themselves it's because of unhealthy eating/vitamins etc. instead of feeling like they aren't "man" enough or whatever...if that makes any sense at all...maybe I'm just reaching and trying to defend guys...just feel like it's hard on them too

I hope everyone gives their DH/OHs big hugs tonight and remind them that we love them regardless of how this crazy TTC roller coaster turns out


----------



## Angel wings13

Hi nazz! Glad you stopped in! I'm considering ntnp next cycle myself. I'll continue to temp, because I want to keep up with patterns....might use opk's since I have plenty left over, but once those are gone, I'm going ntnp for sure! Every other time I got b pregnant it was an accident, I thought by "trying" I could get it done quick but that has back fired. I did just but a new box of preseed, and will use that regardless. I bought a complete multi vitamin for men for OH, but he never remembers to take them. Actually I haven't taken my own vitamins for almost a week from being so busy! I can't believe we're STILL not 100% unpacked! Mostly cuz I bought a bunch of organizers from target, the wooden stackable type, and only one has been built. Living room is done, kitchen almost done, youngest boy's room done, oldest almost done...
Just some minor stuff from our bedroom as well as all my bathroom stuff - I'm addicted to bath and body works, lol! Plus I tend to have several shampoos and conditioners and body washes...lol, but I'll finish my bathroom tomorrow. Finally got our cable and internet hooked up. I usually use my phone anyway (hence my typos), but the boys need the computer.


----------



## confetti83

morn ladies. 

Just peed in a cup and off I go to take my son 2 school and my visit after. Hope I hear the heatbeat.


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> morn ladies.
> 
> Just peed in a cup and off I go to take my son 2 school and my visit after. Hope I hear the heatbeat.

Yea! Can't wait! Are you getting a scan, or just having the doppler sound machine? If it's a scan, even if you can't hear it, you'll see it! But the doppler is tricky. I was lucky and heard my first son's hb at 10 wks....
But sometimes it takes 12 weeks.

Question!

I have only begun checking cervix position last cycle and this cycle. Well, since Af is due tomorrow, I decided to check now, (normally I notice during Af, and around ovulation cuz if the preseed applicator) and my cervix is so high I couldn't find it! After my usual research, I found that, although not totally reliable, "typically" early pregnancy will have SHOW! (soft,high,open, wet)
Idk if mine is open, cuz I couldn't reach, but a LOT (sorry) of ewcm came out! Ever since I keep feeling wet....sorry again
I find this odd with Af due sometime tomorrow.....
I KNOW for Af my cervix is low. But I also read the positioning can change greatly from one day to the next. Anyone know more about this? Apparently PG women will get a high cervix - some just after conception, some not till 6 wks.

Go figure, another "maybe it is, maybe it isn't sign!"

Now I have never checked my cervix at this point in my cycle, BUT I do NOT get tons if ewcm right before Af! When I pulled my fingers apart, it stretched a good 3 inches! Totally clear too. And, that was add far up as I could go...

But, all these "signs" and I tested negative today!

SO frustrating. And by marking ewcm on my chart, it have me dashed cross hairs on ff. I have NEVER had them change my stuff around so much. Maybe a good sign? It's like all prior info has gone out the window! I do know that typically anything different from the "norm" is usually a good sign...or a very bad one, as it could mean your system is out of whack! 

I just want an answer! Either Af or bfp! I feel like my time is close...maybe not this month, but maybe next? Idk, but I used my last PG test today, so tomorrow I will definitely pee on an opk! Not only for my poas, but due to the massive ewcm! Maybe I geared up but never let the egg out! (though temps are up) maybe I'm O'img again...sounds crazy, but I did o twice last cycle - doc confirmed!

Plus this was the first time I barely had ewcm at o time.... Maybe I'm getting a second chance! This means a possible new 2ww, but also possibly skipping the o wait! Lol, oh yeah, I'm nutty!


----------



## Angel wings13

I should add to above post, 12 weeks FETAL age, not gestational. Just depends on their equipment. But on u/s you will for sure see it, and depending on equipment, possibly hear it too! How exciting!


----------



## confetti83

The doc used the doppler and heard the heartbeat everything is fine phew! Maybe they will schdule an ultrasound at the hospital nxt friday if not I will book a private one.

Angel I have no clue on cervix position. But usually I used to have ewcm again before af came. Sry did not want to be a downer but bd just in case not everyone is the same. If you get preg and have a girl you should really consider the name Angel soooo cute.


----------



## FTMommy01

Day number 2 of spotting, I wish AF would just start full on so I can get this next cycle started!!


----------



## Angel wings13

Great news to hear confetti! What was the hb?

I do get ewcm here and there, but usually not day of or day before Af. I'm looking at my convoluted mess if a chart, wondering if my o was on the 8th, when the curve started.
Not as well planned, but you know what's weird? Normally after bd / o time, we're too tired to bd for awhile. Lol. Well that day I totally jumped on oh out of nowhere. Hmm...bad thing being that IF that's my o, we did it day of, and FOUR days before, which limits chances...


----------



## Angel wings13

Oh yeah and took an opk due to the amount of ewcm last night, it was negative, but whoa look at that temp


----------



## PDubs10612

crazy spike Angel :)


----------



## PDubs10612

Had my fertility specialist appt. today...didn't get to see doc cause he was sick but had blood drawn for both me and DH, had vaginal ultrasound, and got DH setup for his SA...don't know too much until the doctor looks at my notes and some bloodwork but the nurses think he will put me on metformin ..yay :)


----------



## Angel wings13

PDubs10612 said:


> crazy spike Angel :)

Yeah, a little too crazy! I woke up a few hours early to pee, and my temp was 98.6, went back to sleep, woke up, temp was 99.8! That seemed ridiculous , so I put the average temp between the 2.


----------



## Angel wings13

My luteal phase is always 15 days, so I have a feeling ff will be changing my o date soon. Sigh. :shrug: watch, it will change to the 8th, the day we dtd after NOT dtd for 4 days. Dropping my "high" possibility on ff to "good" which really just means "well you got it in there at one point!"


----------



## Angel wings13

:rofl:
So (TMI) after peeing, when I wiped and looked (of course!) I saw a thin red line and was thinking noooo! Then I realized I have red underwear on, they are new, and it was a small thread from my underwear :dohh:


----------



## Angel wings13

Hope all goes well with your test results dubs!


----------



## PDubs10612

Angel wings13 said:


> :rofl:
> So (TMI) after peeing, when I wiped and looked (of course!) I saw a thin red line and was thinking noooo! Then I realized I have red underwear on, they are new, and it was a small thread from my underwear :dohh:

LOL about the red underwear :)


----------



## Nazz4

Glad everyone is doing well! And nice temp angel, maybe it means something! lol red underwear... Not to be a downer, but the name Angel always makes me think of a stripper haha. I like Angela or Angelina though... 

Grats on the fertility doc btw, I feel like I will be in there soon enough also.

Well I've been trying to "sneak" healthy food in OH by getting like whole grain pasta and healthy bread and stuff lol. He will never know unless he reads the labels which he won't. Not sure if it will do much though, he's still not getting all the nutrients he should be getting like from his vitamins.

Can't believe im CD 8 already... like 9 or 10 days till O... Hoping it's a good one.


----------



## confetti83

:rofl: the red underwear reminded me of a funny episode. 6 yrs ago after I delivered my son I took a shower my hb was there in case I was dizzy I used a new blue facecloth and after a few secs he turned white mouth wide open. He than said ' I know you had a though delivery but should the veins pop up like that?!'. I looked down and my body was so veiny like a map! the facecloths colour was coming out! :rofl: poor hb he nearly had a heart attack lol


----------



## Angel wings13

Lol confetti


----------



## AnakeRose

LOL at the red undies Angel. Hope all goes well with the tests PDubs!. 
Confetti, I know what you mean about having to pee all the time (per your FB status)....my new catch phrase is "BRB I have to pee". 

Been feeling a bit more movement today :D I can't believe it's already 4 months! 26 more days till we find out what we're having!!

My tummy was really upset tonight so my supper consisted of cottage cheese, and celery with peanut butter.


----------



## FTMommy01

Da 3 of spotting :( its only there when I wipe and it has been between brown and light pink, its starting to get annoying!! I just wish AF would start already, Ive never spotted this much before AF. Going insane over here :wacko:


----------



## 2ndtry04

lol girls .... red undies.... blue facecloth :)

I loooove my new thermometer.... :kiss:
and of course, can't wait for period to be over, so we can start doing it :blush:

PDubs, GL :flower:

Angel, weird temp huh.... but I remember saying that it can go up again :happydance: :thumbup:


----------



## 2ndtry04

FTMommy01 said:


> Da 3 of spotting :( its only there when I wipe and it has been between brown and light pink, its starting to get annoying!! I just wish AF would start already, Ive never spotted this much before AF. Going insane over here :wacko:

FT, when is your Af due date?


----------



## FTMommy01

it was due yesterday, since this is day three of spotting (which its only when i wipe) I thought for sure I would have woke up to a full on AF but its almost getting less and less now. Ive been reading a lot about people spotting before their BFP, I havent tested all week so Im thinking maybe I should just to make sure it is AF thats doing this.


----------



## PDubs10612

FTMommy01 said:


> it was due yesterday, since this is day three of spotting (which its only when i wipe) I thought for sure I would have woke up to a full on AF but its almost getting less and less now. Ive been reading a lot about people spotting before their BFP, I havent tested all week so Im thinking maybe I should just to make sure it is AF thats doing this.

:test: :)


----------



## Angel wings13

Uh, so....yeah.
:trouble:
Look at my chart! :brat:
Wtf?! :brat:
Since I startedcharting, my temp doesn't drop till AFTER I get Af.

Wth is this?

Last cycle I had to erase the first set of o temps, since that odd bleed came. And I apparently ovulated again.

So....did I already o, and here it is again? Or did the egg never come out? But why were my temps up for 2 weeks?


----------



## Angel wings13

Ft mommy
:test:


----------



## Angel wings13

Rose: 6 days? How exciting!


----------



## PDubs10612

Angel...looks like you're trying to O again...I guess dtd again some more? so confusing for you..I feel for you! :hugs:


----------



## FTMommy01

Ok, so I tested and BFN...Im so confused...this spotting is slowly going away, I just returned from the bathroom and there was BARELY anything there and that stuff that was there was brown :wacko: Im thinking within the next couple days either AF is going to come in full force or this spotting is just going to end. Hopefully by Monday if it just ends I will be able to test again? Of course Ive been reading all day about getting a BFP after spotting so I still have a tiny bit of hope!!


----------



## Angel wings13

At this point maybe we need to make a Nut Hut spotting committee©
Damn spotting!

I can't believe my temp spiked SO high, then dipped so low. Freaking weird! Af is supposed to be here today, no sign of her at all! I'm usually dry before Af, and I'm definitely in an ewcm situation!


----------



## Angel wings13

This just sucks doesn't it, FT? I don't have any hpt's so I figured I'll pee on opk's.

Sigh.


----------



## FTMommy01

Hahah OPKs can cure the craving for now!

Why do our bodies have to play games, like either give us a BFP or give us the witch, this in between stuff is killing me! :haha:


----------



## 2ndtry04

here is one vote for the spotting committee!!!

FT, test again in a few days, maybe AF won't show at all :)
and Angel, how about some more BD since it looks like O now?


----------



## Angel wings13

Yeah, to be safe, plus after a loooong hectic moving week we could use the lovin' lol
Been so busy I didn't realize its been so long, lol. Now, I'm wondering if the 8th was o? Maybe I'm not due for a few more days? I literally have zero cramps or any sign of Af.
I know my temp went low, but idk what to make of it. I haven't had a temp.that low in a very long time! What's weird is I felt very warm the last few days, so I also temped at other times, and I've been in the 98.6 range, pre-o throughout the day I am typically 97.9

I know that doesn't mean anything, I'm just surprised my temp would fall so far. Usually takes a couple days into Af before it drops below coverline!


----------



## Angel wings13

I just don't understand how my temp could shift and remain up for 2 weeks if I never o'd to begin with? Cuz the corpus luteum that covers your ovary after ovulation is what produces progesterone, which raises your temp! If understand if my temps were erratic, but for 2 weeks they were normal post o temps! How crazy that I only have one ovary but could possibly be that rare person that o's twice? I even read a story about A . lady that had twins and they were conceived 2 weeks apart! She gave birth at like 36 wks, making the other baby a premie at 34 weeks! How insane is that! I wonder if my one ovary is working overtime, lol. Maybe I'm pre menopausal. Maybe I really do have pcos. My regular doc had me on it, but the next month I had that weird bleed, so I stopped taking it, but now I'm having another weird month! I'm half tempted to go back on BC for 3 months , cuz I need to regulate. Plus I apparently got pregnant really fast last time! I wish I had an hpt....
Guess I will :sex: tonight, and poas (opk) again tomorrow....
Otherwise, I guess my o date might actually be the 8th, making me "due" Saturday or Sunday, not today. Ugh its annoying!


----------



## Angel wings13

Oh, and I have had serious heart burn today. I get it very mildly in 2ww, although I never used to, so its probably imagined or something, but the last several days, and especially today, I've had bad heart burn!


----------



## PDubs10612

Angel I wish I lived closer so I could deliver you a hpt :) FX that all this nonsense ends in a :bfp:


----------



## Angel wings13

Walmart isn't far, I could easily get one, but I've done really well with not poas too much...
IF ff got my o wrong (whether by 3 days, which is what I'm thinking, or I'm just o'ing now) then I wouldn't necessarily have a bfp just yet. I will say that the ewcm seems to have disappeared. Guess it was just an estrogen surge or something. TMI, but I was very wet feeling last night and today, but that's gone I think. Cervix still high and soft, but at last check there was milky cm. Like literally looked like I had a drop of milk on my finger (sorry)....

Which , btw, if ff has me wrong by 3 days, then getting a positive opk around now is.ALMOST right....I have gotten positive opk's a couple days before Af before. That temp drop is strange though, can't wait to temp tomorrow!


----------



## AnakeRose

FTMommy01 said:


> it was due yesterday, since this is day three of spotting (which its only when i wipe) I thought for sure I would have woke up to a full on AF but its almost getting less and less now. Ive been reading a lot about people spotting before their BFP, I havent tested all week so Im thinking maybe I should just to make sure it is AF thats doing this.

I haven't had any bleeding since November thankfully :) (lol sorry that sounded bitchy didn't it:haha:)


----------



## Angel wings13

No, not bitchy, lol, just a happy preggo lady! 
:hugs:
I'm happy for you and confetti, you both got bfp's


----------



## Angel wings13

^
Whoops! Accidentally hit reply! Dang phone!

Anyways, you guys got your bfp's so close together, the rest of us are in limbo. :(

I LOVE that you both stuck around for our craziness!

I can't believe its been MONTHS and no one else has got their bfp! 

Someone needs to soon!


----------



## AnakeRose

happy doesnt even come close to describing it! thanks though.
I'm really hoping for you ladies!! Confetti and can't have all the fun!
:hugs:


----------



## Angel wings13

Can't argue with that! ARGH...how can I be a clock work cycle my whole life, then when finally ttc, everything is crazy ?!
This is why I really should go ntnp. You know what, after I get Af, I'm not going to temp next cycle. I'm starting to think I'm not even a good candidate for temping I go to sleep and wake up at very inconsistent times, I do keep my room cold plus have a fan on, throw grave's disease with no thyroid in the mix, and that's just too many curve balls!

I will be a Weird charter.... I may temp just as my opk's are almost positive, then temp after to verify, then just stop! I'm tired if worrying about my temp, and adjusting it cuz I only got 3 hours of sleep, or because I had to wake up early, or on my days I sleep in! 
So, I'll get Af, I'll use opk's at CD 10, and that's when I'll temp, just until I get crosshairs, then stop.

I think all the stress of timing everything is playing a big role. 

Oh, and I'm only using opk's till the ones I have run out. Otherwise , just preseed. I think that us a good idea since it can keep sperm alive.

So, that's the plan. Lets see if I stick to it! Lol!

I am making progress! Only did a couple PG tests this month! (I was taking a couple EVERY day at about 10 dpo!)
Now, I'll wait till Sunday....that's the date Af would be due if.I o'd on the 8th.

I'm just tired of spending do much money just to see bfn.


----------



## confetti83

obviously I am happy I am preggo cant believe the 1st tri is coming to an end and Anake is in the 2nd. I really wish more bfps come in this thread it would be naughty but nice to hear you talk about the preg perks. like gas, pee all the time lol. Hey I want to be an honorary long distance auntie!


----------



## PDubs10612

I'm not going to get anymore OPKs after I run out either...unless the specialist suggests that I do...and I'm already a weird charter since I don't temp at all, for the exact reasons you said Angel..though I'm starting to think I should just suck it up and do it anyway and do the adjustments...have been sleeping better since I found my earplugs...maybe next cycle whenever it actually starts grrrr


----------



## FTMommy01

The witch came in full flow this morning and I was actually excited lol finally we can get on to the next cycle!!


----------



## Angel wings13

I know what you mean ft mommy! I still don't have cramps but my uterus feel really full. I'm thinking in 2 days I'll get Af. Just did am opk for the hell of it, waiting on answer. I just woke up!


----------



## Angel wings13

Positive opk. Again. :growlmad:
Darker than yesterday. 
I accidentally feel asleep last night, we didn't dtd, I wish he would have woke me up.

I feel like my body is playing tricks on me. I swear my boobs are sore and tingly, almost itchy. I KNOW my nipples are sore. Heartburn the last few days. Over sleeping...

Idk what is going on!

I refuse to get my hopes up, especially when my chart is a mess.


----------



## confetti83

I really dont know what to tell you Angel. Your temps are sooo not your usual and the pos opks are really confusing. Maybe baby??? :dust:


----------



## Angel wings13

I know....this chart looks nothing like my others. My other ones go up like pointy stairs, this one curves, then just goes amok. 

My sleeping pattern is not consistent.

If I did o on the 8th, then that would have made me like 10 dpo the last test I took. I haven't tested in 4 days.


----------



## Angel wings13

Idk if I should discard the high and low temp?


----------



## Angel wings13

So I just thought Af got me, TMI, but I'm at work and suddenly felt WET. but it was just a LOT of lotion like cm.

I'm having a hard time not getting my hopes up.

I'm so bloated I could barely button my work pants.

I almost caved and bought a test.

This cycle is different, and different is supposed to be good....
I hate this. My bra hurts to o


----------



## AnakeRose

You sound like I did! You're not constipated are you?


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> You sound like I did! You're not constipated are you?

Yeah, a little actually. That's probably not helping the bloat...

I'm a little queasy, but sometimes I get queasy around ovulation. Ugh, God, what if I really am ovulating again, or just now? Today had a real dark test line, yesterday was iffy to me, but it gave me a smiley.

I'm so mad I fell asleep last night! With that dip, then back up, I wonder if I missed my chance? 

But I wouldn't think so since today (around 230 pm) Mt opk was super positive....


----------



## Angel wings13

Just got home from work and Jason is asleep, lol. Odd thing is, I don't feel like waking him up to dtd. I'm exhausted even though I woke up real late. I know I should though, to not miss a possible chance....
The thought of it makes me more tired


----------



## Angel wings13

Another smiley, SUPER dark opk! Managed to bd last night, this morning afterall. 

Temp.down, I think I'm o'ing now, this happened back inn November when I first met you ladies! (well rose and confetti) pos opk's mid November....2 wks later nothing, except more positive opk's, ended up o'ing 11/30!

:brat:

This sucks


----------



## Angel wings13

Omg, my son and I are in am ambulance he'd getting emergency surgery on his throat.
Phrase keep him in your thoughts


----------



## confetti83

You will be in our prayers.


----------



## Angel wings13

Thanks.
Surgery went well. He had a cyst on his tonsil that turned into an abscess. Cyst and tonsils were removed. Staying the night in the hospital, I'm glad we dtd last night!


----------



## AnakeRose

OMG! Glad to hear your son is recovering. :hugs:


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> OMG! Glad to hear your son is recovering. :hugs:

Thanks guys.
I was SO
Scared! 

He said yesterday his throat hurt a little bit, had a slight fever, gave him ibuprofen.....he stayed the night at my mom's cuz we were working. I get a call thus morning saying he couldn't even swallow medicine, his throat was so sore, anything he tried to drink dribbled out. So my mom takes him, I'm on my way, and I get a call that he has to be sent via ambulance to another hospital! For emergency surgery! That was the scariest phone call I've ever had in my life. Turns out that hospital didn't have an ear/nose/throat pediatric surgeon on duty , and the abscess , were it to bust or keep growing would cause SERIOUS problems.

I'm so tired, Jason and I are staying at the hospital tonight, I'm just glad he's ok. It was real scary at first. They think he can go home tomorrow afternoon, as long as nothing happens. He may be six, but he's still my :baby:


----------



## confetti83

I know how you feel Angel when my son was in hospital I was worried sick. Thanks God it was the tonsils those things sometimes are so troublesome my bro had them removed at 6yrs old he was sick all the time before. 

Hey I concieved around the time Wayne was sent home from hosp! maybe same will happen for you.


----------



## Wugz22

Praying everything is OK Angel Wings!


----------



## Angel wings13

On my way home and today's opk negative. Had SHARP O pain around 1am....
Temp unreliable, got about 3 hours of sleep last night. I still took it, I just have to run it through the corrector.

Jake is a bit cranky, but speaking and eating well considering his surgery . :)


----------



## Angel wings13

My nipples feel like they are on fire! Oddly, back in November, when I "showed" ovulation, them 2 weeks later, o again, lol, round 2 was much stronger symptom wise. I've had pinching today, and my nips hurt. Also, my uterus sorta hurts, feels like a rock, however, "sorta" constipated has now turned into "definitely" constipated! TMI! But what isn't? Lol. Don't mind me I'm half delirious from back to back nights of almost no sleep, plus moving last week, then add an emergency surgery and that = exhausted beyond belief!
The temp corrector doesn't work on my phone, so for now I put in the temp I got this morning...my son is hogging the computer :)


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> My nipples feel like they are on fire! Oddly, back in November, when I "showed" ovulation, them 2 weeks later, o again, lol, round 2 was much stronger symptom wise. I've had pinching today, and my nips hurt. Also, my uterus sorta hurts, feels like a rock, however, "sorta" constipated has now turned into "definitely" constipated! TMI! But what isn't? Lol. Don't mind me I'm half delirious from back to back nights of almost no sleep, plus moving last week, then add an emergency surgery and that = exhausted beyond belief!
> The temp corrector doesn't work on my phone, so for now I put in the temp I got this morning...my son is hogging the computer :)

Ok this all sounds oddly familiar!!


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> My nipples feel like they are on fire! Oddly, back in November, when I "showed" ovulation, them 2 weeks later, o again, lol, round 2 was much stronger symptom wise. I've had pinching today, and my nips hurt. Also, my uterus sorta hurts, feels like a rock, however, "sorta" constipated has now turned into "definitely" constipated! TMI! But what isn't? Lol. Don't mind me I'm half delirious from back to back nights of almost no sleep, plus moving last week, then add an emergency surgery and that = exhausted beyond belief!
> The temp corrector doesn't work on my phone, so for now I put in the temp I got this morning...my son is hogging the computer :)
> 
> Ok this all sounds oddly familiar!!Click to expand...

That's encouraging, butI'm like 1 dpo! Maybe 2....
didn't you have those symptoms more around testing time?

Clearly I did not ovulate at CD 13, or t even 16 for that matter, unless I'm some weird case of not showing a positive PG test - 
I'm either ovulating again, or it geared up and didn't happen before.

It sucks to be in the 2ww from the beginning again, but, at least I skipped an Af :)
Thank God I decided to use opk's again! I've done some reading on bbt charting, and its accuracy. Its not clear cut. Its better for women with reasonable regular cycles. There are a LOT of things that can effect your bbt, not just sleep patterns! 

So, I take back what I said about not using opk's once these are gone.

I know now my body may have an LH surge without producing an egg, but so far, I know that one of my surges will produce an egg, I'll still temp and chart to do it, but I'm not going to freak if my temp doesn't line up with the rules. Probably just temp a few days before I think I'll surge, then continue after the surge. When my temp drops, I will re use opk's, instead of coming up with an excuse for the drop. 
I'm also going to use the opk/manual methods to detect ovulation. This whole time I've been blaming the MC on not knowing my body, but really I think charting caused me to doubt myself! So I'm going to listen to my signals from now on, and use the opk's, and chart cuz I think its interesting, and I do like keeping track of certain signs.
Now, since my last (and SUPER.dark opk) was Saturday, and I had that severe pain at 1 am Sunday (yet I hadn't gone to sleep), I am not sure if I should mark Saturday or Sunday as o day. I guess I'll mark Saturday? Since for me, it was the same day? Well if I don't get a bfp, I'll know in 2 weeks, since my one constant is a 15 day luteal phase. Don't you just LOVE my charts? :rofl:


----------



## PDubs10612

Glad your son is doing better Angel :hug:


----------



## FTMommy01

So glad to hear your son is doing good Angel :hugs: what a scary thing to go through!!

My weekend was HORRIBLE. So I spotted all last week, tuesday wednesday and thursday which all were barely spotting... then finally friday AF came on full force, I was happy to just get it over with. So Friday night I come home from work and get violently ill couldnt even leave the bathroom for 6 straight hours. Woke up Saturday still woozy and weak but finally stopped vomitting and AF is gone! ONE DAY?!?!?! REALLY>??? AF is normally with me for a good 5 days. I got so sick out of the blue, I was fine all day then it just hit me hard. I took a test yesterday and it was negative so Im guessing I just had a bug and an irregular period?? Crazy weekend for sure, hoping the rest of this month goes smoothly!!


----------



## 2ndtry04

Angel, glad that your son is feeling better.... and OMG what a cycle for you....

FT, what with that 1day AF? do you think about visiting ob/gyn ? 

I'm temping and waiting.....


----------



## Angel wings13

Ft we are I'm very similar situations! I had that 2 day spotting, around CD 20, with a one time red blood issue, but it turned into nothing, temp stayed up 16 days, dropped for like 2, positive opk's, temp back up....wth?

Every morning I wake up and my boobs hurt. After about 15 minutes its just my nipples. I am still bloated however. I can't tell if my boobs are a but bigger or not - they don't feel heavy, but they seem a tad Fuller....

And thanks to everyone about my little guy! He's home and taking it easy!


----------



## Angel wings13

Ugh! Positive opk AGAIN.

THIS IS ANNOYING


----------



## FTMommy01

Yes I made an appointment with my ob/gyn but they cant get me in until April 30th so I guess we'll just see what happens!


----------



## Angel wings13

I'm thinking of making an appointment also. I'm going to maybe give it a week, so I will be officially 2 weeks late. Well officially 2 weeks late based on my first surge. 
My ovary is still pinching off and on. I'm wondering if maybe I have a uti. I've only had them while pregnant, but last time when I had one the nurse was.surprised I didn't have physical symptoms - she said most people feel a dull ache in their lower abdomen. Well I have a dull ache, more of a rock feeling, in the general area of my uterus. I also read that some people think a uti can mask an early bfp- not sure how true that is though. All I know is that I'm very "aware" of my uterus and my boobs, and I've been very tired. I fell asleep last night at 9, early for me, woke up around 1 am, back to sleep 230, slept till 1230. Could have slept longer! And the last couple weeks have been really hard for me to get motivated for work. :shrug: idk what's with me. Wonder what nazz is up to. You know, tigger still never came back...


----------



## FTMommy01

I hope we both get some answers soon!


----------



## Nazz4

So once again I disappear for a few days and a million things have happened!!! I'm glad everyone is doing ok and Angels son too. Hopefully everyone gets answers soon because I see some worrysome posts. Just wait it out! And then go to your doc if need be. 

I've been trying to be very relaxed about the ttc thing this cycle. I guess I'm cd 14 now, but I'm going home this weekend and I will probably O Friday or Saturday so I'm going to try and dtd Thursday and Friday. Actually we just dtd a bit ago and now I'm lying in bed letting the little guys get up there lol and I thought getting on bnb would be a good way to keep me laying down. my temps have been kind of nuts this time -_- but oh well. This is our last time to try before taking our break! Makes me feel nervous that it just won't happen but whatever is meant to be will be right? Good luck everyone else!


----------



## PDubs10612

good luck..and glad to hear you are well and just taking it easy...I'm sure it will be nice to go home for a few days :)

My parents farm equipment auction is this weekend so me and DH will be helping with that and the yard sale my mom is having for the household stuff...can't believe the farm is no longer :S


----------



## Angel wings13

Opk negative, yea!
No smiley!
I should say that yesterday didn't look positive to me, but it gave me a smiley...
Plus Sunday was negative, Saturday crazy dark!

Definitely sticking with Saturday o

Hi nazz!
Nice to see ya!

Just to be safe, we dtd last night cuz of the opk.


----------



## Angel wings13

Took a PG test, just in case, bfn of course...
How weird, I must have ovulated before, cuz I had 16 days of high temps - then I guess before Af could be triggered, I ovulated again...
Now, if no Af or bfp 15 days from o, I will go to doc.


----------



## Angel wings13

Where is everyone?
Hello! Hello...hello....(hello)
Echo! Echo....echo....(echo)


----------



## PDubs10612

LMAO Hey Angel...how's it going? No one ever posts during the day...I figure everyone is sleeping/other side of the world?


----------



## confetti83

hello!!!!!!! 

so seems you are at the start of the tww again Angel. You deserve a medal for your patience. 

I got addicted to a show called 'one born every minute' there are some episodes on youtube but I have seen them all pfffff


----------



## Angel wings13

PDubs10612 said:


> LMAO Hey Angel...how's it going? No one ever posts during the day...I figure everyone is sleeping/other side of the world?

Lol....I feel like no one posts when I do, and when I come on I'm usually a page back! Not today though.

I feel weird. Like somethings up hormonally. Of course I Hope pregnancy, lol, but I'm not sure if that's it.... I just feel different. :shrug:


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> hello!!!!!!!
> 
> so seems you are at the start of the tww again Angel. You deserve a medal for your patience.
> 
> I got addicted to a show called 'one born every minute' there are some episodes on youtube but I have seen them all pfffff

Idk if I should be grateful for no Af, and skipping straight to ovulation, or mad that my 2ww restarted!
Yet another bizarre cycle. I'm convinced I didn't just "gear up" to o, but didn't....due to the fact I had so many high temps....I truly think I ovulated twice, and I can't help but wonder if there is a reason Af never came in between - just wishful thinking I'm sure, but maybe there was a hormonal signal to NOT shed the uterine lining, although maybe that signal was just cuz an egg was coming, not necessarily fertilized....


----------



## Wugz22

OK this might be a totally rookie question... but how are twins made? Is it when you release two eggs? Or is it the same egg?


----------



## Angel wings13

Fraternal twins are when 2 eggs are released. Identical is when the fertilized egg makes a complete genetic copy of itself.


----------



## Angel wings13

Fraternal twins are when 2 eggs are released. Identical is when the fertilized egg makes a complete genetic copy of itself.


----------



## Angel wings13

Sorry for the double post! My phone is acting up


----------



## confetti83

Angel I know I may have asked you this before but I have a very bad memory. What supplements are you taking? cause it seems that Vitex might help regulate your cycles. I concieved the month after trying it. 

Have you tried pineapple after ov? they say it helps implantation.

I tried so many things last cycle pineapple juice, eggwhites, herbal supplements, opks, putting a pillow under my bum after bding etc etc lol. I really dont know which one did the trick.


----------



## Angel wings13

I take pre-natals, plus vitamin E, B complex, vitamin.C every other day, ( I heard vitamin c can boost progesterone, but TOO much can fight sperm off) and L-arginine

Alkyl the separate vitamins are supposed to boost progesterone

I take them ALL after ovulation, pre natals every day, b complex and e vitamin every other day until ovulation, then take those every day, vit C every other day AFTER o,
And make sure I drink milk every day after o, I can't drink it plain, but if I have 2-3 cookies, I can down a 16 oz glass of milk....


----------



## Angel wings13

I usually put either a pillow under after bd, or lift my legs in a sorta head stand, lol. Plus started with pre seed about 2 months ago - so.fingers crossed something will work!

Seriously I feel SOMETHING happening - just not sure if its bad our good....
But I saw the doc in January, and he thought 3-4 months till I called for a pre natal appt...
Almost there....
I guess I have to wait one more cycle before he will help me....


----------



## confetti83

I wish I was a baby fairy I would give a baby to all of you ladies.

I very hopeful for all of you !!

:hugs:


----------



## Angel wings13

I usually have dreams in the 2ww that I'm already pregnant, or that I just got a bfp...
Last night I dreamt that I was a day late and taking a test, and so sure it would be positive, and it was a bfn! I've NEVER had a dream with a bfn! It was so real, it took me awhile to realize it didn't happen! I was sitting here thinking "I can't believe that test was.so negative" - I mean in my dream I didn't even have that minute of psychosis where I "think" I see a line....
I just now realized I didn't even test, I'm only around 5 dpo!


----------



## PDubs10612

Angel wings13 said:


> I usually have dreams in the 2ww that I'm already pregnant, or that I just got a bfp...
> Last night I dreamt that I was a day late and taking a test, and so sure it would be positive, and it was a bfn! I've NEVER had a dream with a bfn! It was so real, it took me awhile to realize it didn't happen! I was sitting here thinking "I can't believe that test was.so negative" - I mean in my dream I didn't even have that minute of psychosis where I "think" I see a line....
> I just now realized I didn't even test, I'm only around 5 dpo!

Well they say different is good when it comes to getting preggers so maybe it's a good sign :) FX...when will you test? or will you?


----------



## PDubs10612

totally random post but does anyone know anything about Art Deco Pottery from England in the 1920's? LMAO I inherited a piece last night and it's beautiful but I can't find anything about it online :(


----------



## confetti83

PDubs10612 said:


> totally random post but does anyone know anything about Art Deco Pottery from England in the 1920's? LMAO I inherited a piece last night and it's beautiful but I can't find anything about it online :(

sry cant help I am hopeless in things like these.


----------



## FTMommy01

Sorry pdubbs, no clue about any of that! 

ANgel hang in there!! FX!!

DH has been so into BDing lately, not that he wasnt before but like almost everynight recently! I told him last night he better be like during ovulation time! lol 

Hoping to O around April 8th or 11th, we will see!!


----------



## Angel wings13

So, just got sent home from work. I literally puked right in the kitchen in the nearest trash can. Came out of nowhere...Jay had my car and had taken the boys to get pizza, so I went outside waiting for them to come back and get me, and then I REALLY puked...

Home now and just feel weak. Its impossible to be from PG, too early, guess I have a stomach bug ....

Now I just feel weak... :(


----------



## Angel wings13

FTMommy01 said:


> Sorry pdubbs, no clue about any of that!
> 
> ANgel hang in there!! FX!!
> 
> DH has been so into BDing lately, not that he wasnt before but like almost everynight recently! I told him last night he better be like during ovulation time! lol
> 
> Hoping to O around April 8th or 11th, we will see!!

My "official" test date is the 8th, if I can hold out....
Fx for you too!


----------



## confetti83

Get well soon Angel.

Today here in Malta it is Good Friday and there are lots of things going on. I am just cleaning a bit so I can take my son to see the procession that is typical in Malta in airous towns. People dressed as characters from the bible and statues go through certain roads to remember what Jesus went through. I am also going to buy the traditional bread for today as it will be our main meal bread and butter. My father died the day before Good Friday so at least this is not a happy feast it helps me a bit.
 



Attached Files:







images[11].jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 0









images[10].jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 0









imagesCAZ8F8UZ.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Angel wings13

Sound like a nice tradition :)
Even if it reminds you of a sad event, it helps remember a loved one

Well after googling, cuz after I posted yesterday about getting sick I slept a few hours (I rarely , RARELY take naps) I found out that stony"strong ovulation" (meaning a strong corpus luteum) leads to high progesterone levels and can cause random nausea and vomiting, and now I'm hoping that v this strong ovulation is supporting a little bean....

Unlike last o, where I was CONVINCED it didn't work, idk I'm scared to Hope, but I have stronger symptoms than usual and have never puked in the 2ww(let alone 3 times in an hour)

I also never had the reverse dream of getting a bfn...

My nipples still hurt really bad, Jay says they are erect all the time ..idk I knew I felt different, guess its all the progesterone...Fx its for a reason and not just cuz!


----------



## Wugz22

Thanks for sharing, Confetti! My family has a big celebration for Easter. My DH will be dressing up as the Easter Bunny to entertain all the little ones in my extended family. Children adore him, I can't wait to give him his own :winkwink:


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> Thanks for sharing, Confetti! My family has a big celebration for Easter. My DH will be dressing up as the Easter Bunny to entertain all the little ones in my extended family. Children adore him, I can't wait to give him his own :winkwink:

Awwww, that sounds so cute!
Fx for you!


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz, are you using opk's? You should be o'ing any day now right?


----------



## Wugz22

I haven't don't the OPKs yet. But I'm concidering them... I should hopefully be Oing sometime this weekend! 

Angel are you still feeling nauseous? That's the only 'symptom' that I have never experienced during a TWW, so if I ever felt that I'd be freaking excited!


----------



## AnakeRose

Hi ladies! wow I go away for a few days and lots happens. Things are going well for me and bubs. Haven't felt bubs move for the last few days, but that's normal for this time. I've been feeling stuff on and off since 12 weeks. Still 17 days till I have my scan, but it'll probably be longer than that till I find out the results. You have to make a doctors appointment to find anything out.


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> I haven't don't the OPKs yet. But I'm concidering them... I should hopefully be Oing sometime this weekend!
> 
> Angel are you still feeling nauseous? That's the only 'symptom' that I have never experienced during a TWW, so if I ever felt that I'd be freaking excited!

I was nauseous when I woke up, but only a little. Oddly I was hungry within an hour of waking. I typically don't eat until 5 pm or later. Wasn't positive I'd hold it down though
So I waited a couple hours (supposed to wait a couple hours after my thyroid meds to eat anyways)
Now I'm not nauseous at all. My nipples still really hurt. Ooh and had REALLY bad Af style cramps for about an hour, which is not normal this early for me. Also yesterday I kept saying my legs hurt, especially inner thigh, like I had worked out- I didn't even know that was a possible symptom till today, do I know I didn't imagine it. Well, I know I didn't imagine the vomiting yesterday either - I got to work, and was asking people if they were hot, out seemed so hot in there- then bam! I broke a sweat and blew cookies! It was embarassing really. Wish I had made it to the bathroom :blush: I went outside waiting for oh and had a paper bag, started vomiting again as another Co worker pulled up- the bag didn't exactly "hold" its contents, do there was a gross trail coming from it....my manager brought me back inside and gave me a bucket. More embarrassment. I'm sure people were divided over whether or not I was hung over (definitely not, lol) or if I'm pregnant....


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> Hi ladies! wow I go away for a few days and lots happens. Things are going well for me and bubs. Haven't felt bubs move for the last few days, but that's normal for this time. I've been feeling stuff on and off since 12 weeks. Still 17 days till I have my scan, but it'll probably be longer than that till I find out the results. You have to make a doctors appointment to find anything out.

That sucks you have to make a separate appointment! Whenever I had scans at around that time frame, the tech will tell me what they see (not do much at early "dating"scans, that nasty tech scared me away from early scans for life!)


----------



## Angel wings13

Well, after looking forward to a day of laziness, I just got done sweeping, dusting, vacuuming, bleaching the bathrooms, cleaning sinks, counters, window sills. Have no clue where the energy burst came from but now I'm beat!


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! wow I go away for a few days and lots happens. Things are going well for me and bubs. Haven't felt bubs move for the last few days, but that's normal for this time. I've been feeling stuff on and off since 12 weeks. Still 17 days till I have my scan, but it'll probably be longer than that till I find out the results. You have to make a doctors appointment to find anything out.
> 
> That sucks you have to make a separate appointment! Whenever I had scans at around that time frame, the tech will tell me what they see (not do much at early "dating"scans, that nasty tech scared me away from early scans for life!)Click to expand...

I've heard that around here it all depends on who you get. They may give clues. I'd LOVE to be able to tell Michael's family on the wednesday after because everyone is together to place grandmas headstone now that the snow is gone.


----------



## Angel wings13

Well Fx you get your answer! You must be bursting with excitement! I remember barely being able to sleep days before the gender scan!

Side note:
:dishes: :laundry: ---> :sleep:

After my cleaning frenzy I crashed and took a 2 hour nap, AGAIN. Something is up. Fx its a lil bean and not my usually wacky hormones or a thyroid mishap....:wacko:

Can't believe I have at least 4 days till testing! :growlmad:


----------



## Angel wings13

4 days will be about 10 dpo - but due to my "string" of opk's, I may have o'd one day earlier (Hope not, for bd sake ) OR up to 2 days later....
But I'm 90 percent sure I o'd late Saturday night before bed, though technically about 1 am Sunday....

Since my luteal phase is 15 days though, I'm kinda hoping to wait till 12 dpo. If I really get will power, I'll wait till 13 dpo, cuz 13 has always been my lucky number, plus, with previous pregnancies, I got DARK bfp's at 1 day late, so I'm pretty sure I could get.a bfp 2 days early! 

:dust:

For some reason I feel very nervous/excited....I actually even CRIED today at the thought if being pregnant- cried in a SCARED way, not happy! I played "what if" , and suddenly felt how if imagine a teen mom would feel, which is silly! Idk what's wrong with me. Also cried while watching breaking dawn part 2 for the tenth time, really, how many times can you cry Arty the same movie?!:cry:
AND cried over 2 different songs I added to my play list. To be fair, one if them has ALWAYS made me teary- but not the other! :muaha: 

Hormones!


----------



## confetti83

Anake I with my first I didnt want to know the sex but this time I cant wait to know.I still havent felt any movements they say that the 2nd preg you feel baby earlier but I still feel nothing. I have developed a little bump which is more like I am fat than preg hope it rounds up soon and my boobs are ginormous.

Angel I am prayjng for you so much !!! this month with all these symptoms I am very hopeful. 

Wugz hope you ov soon. 

Ladies Good luck!


----------



## Angel wings13

I Hope so confetti....between Thursday vomit and Friday nausea and hunger, and BOTH days napping ( VERY odd!) I'm cautiously hopeful...yet scared to Hope....our bodies play tricks especially mine!

Anake/Confetti, honestly, before your bfp, did you feel at all different? Like even a small part of you saying "I must be pregnant"....like different than any other 2ww? Cuz I can't tell if I'm just losing it or honestly assessing my "symptoms" correctly.
I'm so tired of hoping and imagining things that aren't there!
This while thing makes me crazy :wacko:


----------



## 2ndtry04

hi there ladies :)

Angel, hope that there is a strong reason for your condition...praying that in few days there will be BFP for you :) and all those symptoms :):):)

Anake, aaa, gender appointment :) how the time runs fast sometimes.... you're already there ..... I'm so excited to see how yours and confetti's pregnancy is going ....


----------



## confetti83

Angel wings13 said:


> I Hope so confetti....between Thursday vomit and Friday nausea and hunger, and BOTH days napping ( VERY odd!) I'm cautiously hopeful...yet scared to Hope....our bodies play tricks especially mine!
> 
> Anake/Confetti, honestly, before your bfp, did you feel at all different? Like even a small part of you saying "I must be pregnant"....like different than any other 2ww? Cuz I can't tell if I'm just losing it or honestly assessing my "symptoms" correctly.
> I'm so tired of hoping and imagining things that aren't there!
> This while thing makes me crazy :wacko:

I remember Anake had constipation and I had mentioned it also. I was sick with flu when I got my bfp so I could not symptom spot a lot but at night I was waking up at midnight and fell asleep three hours later so I woke up knackered. Plus I cried while watching toy story with my son sooooo silly.


----------



## confetti83

2ndtry04 said:


> hi there ladies :)
> 
> Angel, hope that there is a strong reason for your condition...praying that in few days there will be BFP for you :) and all those symptoms :):):)
> 
> Anake, aaa, gender appointment :) how the time runs fast sometimes.... you're already there ..... I'm so excited to see how yours and confetti's pregnancy is going ....

I think nxt week I will post my first bump pic than one every week. You will have the honour to see me expand FREE WILLY 2


----------



## Angel wings13

I constipated, then wasn't, now I am a bit...

I'm a vivid dreamer anyhow, but my dreams stem more vivid and longer , instead of hopping around each one us long and detailed. I still think the bfn dream was real weird.

Idk, I hate to do these symptom spotting and it always ends up nothing. But this is definitely the most sore/sensitive my nips have ever been since ttc. They are always hard too (sorry). I've had way more sensations in my uterus than before. Alternates between tightness, then severe cramping just like Af, even though she's over a week away - mostly noticeable upon waking up. I've had some sort of head ache for the last several days which is also unusual. I just KNOW something is going on. Could just be weird hormones though do I'm trying to keep my Hope in check. Its so hard though, especially after ttc 6 months. 
I'm always fatigued in 2ww, but the fact that I napped 2 days back to back NEVER happens . Actually I feel like I could nap now. Last night when I woke up from my nap I was starving, and wanted fried chicken, but the thought of even smelling French fries made me queasy- just thinking about it! All I could think of was rancid oil for some reason


----------



## Angel wings13

Confetti I think that's a great idea about bump pics!


----------



## AnakeRose

Ok Angel, you sound just like me before I got my +. I'm not kidding! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! 

I'm nearly 18 weeks and because I'm already overweight I don't really look like I'm pregnant yet :( I just look like I'm gaining weight. Had to finally ditch the regular pants and wear my maternity pants/shorts. I just wish they weren't so expensive! I found a few pairs over at the thrift store, but they're so hit and miss. I need at least a 2X pant in the maternity sizes and you rarely see them there. I don't want to pay over $30 for a pair that I'll only use for a few months.


----------



## Angel wings13

I used to wear a lot of my brother's polo shirts with my maternity jeans, idk, it kinda looked cute. Cheaper too.

Maternity stuff is so expensive. Its ridiculous.


----------



## Angel wings13

See, now that I ate a while lot of food, all my earlier symptoms ( except sore nips) seem gone. This happened last night as well. Then when I woke up, it was massively sore nips, sore throat, uterine tightness, cramps, queasiness, etc....

I feel so different for awhile then just snap back to almost normal. I went from half way convinced I was pregnant, to seriously doubting it. :(

Guess I'll see what tomorrow brings. I hate this so much.


----------



## Angel wings13

Earlier I asked oh if he had microwaved chicken and cheese, that's all I could smell...he said no, just chicken, but all could smell was nasty cheese....had to leave the room, then the next room smelled like it, so I went outside. He comes out saying how he couldn't finish the CHEESE burger he reheated from yesterday! I knew I smelt cheese! Once confronted he told me he said no cuz I specifically asked about chicken and cheese...smh...men!


----------



## Angel wings13

Since I went from sleepy to wide awake, I decided to pour a glass of wine. Uck! Tasted like watered down grape juice. Maybe its just the guilt if drinking at this point in the 2ww....


----------



## confetti83

Angel all this food talk is making me feel hungry yummmmmm.


----------



## Angel wings13

I woke up a bit ago and am FIGHTING to keep eyes open. No nap yesterday and 9 1/2 hours of sleep is apparently not enough! Must. Get. Up. 
Back pain/cramps/ boob pain/ oddly intense movie like dreams/sore throat : back with vengeance


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> Angel all this food talk is making me feel hungry yummmmmm.

Lol, I don't think you'd wasn't that nasty cheese I smelled yesterday!.it took over the house! Ugh, I'm burping just laying here remembering..ew


----------



## 2ndtry04

i also feel hungry reading all this food stuff Angel, and I'm only in ovulation phase myself lol

i have so weird temps this cycle, or maybe that is the real deal since i have that new thermometer....now i don't know when to expect to O, it should be today or tomorrow, but it doesn't look that way now.....


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> I woke up a bit ago and am FIGHTING to keep eyes open. No nap yesterday and 9 1/2 hours of sleep is apparently not enough! Must. Get. Up.
> Back pain/cramps/ boob pain/ oddly intense movie like dreams/sore throat : back with vengeance

Either you're subconsciously manifesting symptoms or you've got something going on!!


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> I woke up a bit ago and am FIGHTING to keep eyes open. No nap yesterday and 9 1/2 hours of sleep is apparently not enough! Must. Get. Up.
> Back pain/cramps/ boob pain/ oddly intense movie like dreams/sore throat : back with vengeance
> 
> Either you're subconsciously manifesting symptoms or you've got something going on!!Click to expand...

Yeah, I can't decide. I fell back asleep after those posts, for like an hour. About a half got after that, I felt sick, sore throat, boobs/nips KILLING me, bad Af cramps, runny nose, what felt like stabbing pain in my bladder area (no avast on that side, I'm assuming bladder?), felt feverish, I was 99.8! Had to get dressed to go to store before my parents house and got SUPER dizzy doing so.

Then, just like the last few days, I ate dinner, and poof! Symptoms gone except sore nips! Basically I'm waking up feeling like crap. Then it goes back and forth....


----------



## Angel wings13

Jay mentioned Friday that my nips seemed bigger, which they do, but for whatever reason it made me mad at the time. Well at my mom's, my nips started hurting REAL bad, I went to the bathroom, took a peek, and my jaw dropped! TMI, but holy crow those suckers (lol, suckers!) Were BIG and there was a very prominent vein STICKING OUT in my left nipple! Looked like you could have drawn blood there! I was telling Jay just now and showed him, and he was like, I know, I already told you, but I said "yeah? Well look" and he said "whoa! What's that vein?"

I may be crazy, but I'm not imagining that this cycle us WAY different....
Just hoping it's different for all the RIGHT reasons!
:dust:
Now the doofus keeps walking by making little smacking sounds with his mouth. Lol. Idiot.


----------



## Angel wings13

:blush:Oh yeah I'm a little bitchy too

Lol.... Started a few days ago, and I normally don't get Pms till 1-2 days before Af. 
:dust: and fx


----------



## Angel wings13

I'm scared to test, like if I test tomorrow, 9 dpo (possibly 8, still not sure if o was sat or sun) chances are I'd get a bfn. But I know that's early, for some reason I'm afraid just testing early will ruin it, which is stupid, I know. Plenty of people get bfn's before bfp's....

I'm just REALLY letting my hopes get up and want my :bfp:


----------



## Angel wings13

Sooo, just did my nightly cervix check, and OW! So far, it's usually high, sometimes medium, and I mark low during Af cuz I can tell cuz of my tampon (TMI sorry)....
Well, I've done more checking thus month than ever before, and I poked myself with my fingernail! It still hurts! Now I feel dumb :blush: but normally I just check around o and a couple days after, NEVER actually felt low...

I have no idea what to make of it, but you ladies are used to me having a ******* moment every 2ww, :haha: so I figured I'd share....lol. Cm still looking like drops of milk btw(TMI again)


----------



## Angel wings13

And....tonight, I can't sleep! After days of exhaustion, I am amped! Feel like I just woke up! Wth?? I'm sure when I DO wake up, I'll be tired. Go figure. And I keep bouncing from "must be pregnant" to "no way"

I'm a mess. As the last 9 posts, all by me, may have told ya, lol!
:rofl:
Note: posting to myself in the nut Hut

Yep, I think I'm ready for my padded room!


----------



## confetti83

hmmmmm I really cant wait for you to test Angel.!!!!


----------



## 2ndtry04

lol, Angel, that is weird, and we are all waiting for you to test!!!

here, i'm loosing my mind! what is going on with my temps? just had a weirdest dream that my temps elevated today, but when i actually woke up they were....blah....


----------



## PDubs10612

Can't wait for your test too Angel...do you think you have that many symptoms there must be enough of the HCG in your system for a positive? :)


----------



## Angel wings13

Well I caved, tested, and I think bfn....
I swear there us a line but I think it's an evap ......or.overactive imagination :D

8 or 9 dpo , just dumb. Smh

2nd try - I think my symptoms can be explained by increased progesterone, I don't think, even if pregnant it's hcg related.....but elevated progesterone can mean strong o or early PG.....I really should stuck with my 13 dpo test date....

Woke up tired, like usual, boobs/nips HURT, boobs feel heavy but this seems to go away through out the day. Possibly due to putting a bra on? No matter what else, sore nips stay. The vein in my left nip is creepy, there is now a smaller one in my right,, as well as a CLUSTER of purplish varicose looking veins on the side of my right boob that was NOT there yesterday, I know cuz I checked my boobs intensely like 6 times!


----------



## Angel wings13

I read that it's "often" caused by pregnancy, because it's "always" caused by drastic hormonal changes - I mean duh, I haven't felt right for like 5 days! 

No matter if it's Af or bfp I will be making an appointment.


----------



## Angel wings13

Idk why my last 3 temps have white dots...


----------



## PDubs10612

Angel wings13 said:


> Idk why my last 3 temps have white dots...

From FF:

What do the open circles on my chart mean?

The open circles or clear dots on your chart mean that you have entered something in your data that may make those temperature points unreliable. In most cases it is the time the temperature was taken or that you entered that you were sleep deprived.

Please refer to the Chart Legend for full details on all the symbols and annotations displayed on your chart.

Hope that helps :)


----------



## PDubs10612

Got my metformin script today and also one for Progestrone something for getting AF to show up...and once AF comes I can have CD3 bloodwork and he will also book me for an HSG :) Yay stuff is getting done ...he also said my "issue" is not easy to fix but it is the EASIEST to fix...so that feels promising :)

Oh and DH's swimmers are excellent :)


----------



## confetti83

PDubs10612 said:


> Got my metformin script today and also one for Progestrone something for getting AF to show up...and once AF comes I can have CD3 bloodwork and he will also book me for an HSG :) Yay stuff is getting done ...he also said my "issue" is not easy to fix but it is the EASIEST to fix...so that feels promising :)
> 
> Oh and DH's swimmers are excellent :)

That sounds really promising!!


----------



## Angel wings13

PDubs10612 said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> Idk why my last 3 temps have white dots...
> 
> From FF:
> 
> What do the open circles on my chart mean?
> 
> The open circles or clear dots on your chart mean that you have entered something in your data that may make those temperature points unreliable. In most cases it is the time the temperature was taken or that you entered that you were sleep deprived.
> 
> Please refer to the Chart Legend for full details on all the symbols and annotations displayed on your chart.
> 
> Hope that helps :)Click to expand...

Thanks, but that's not it :(
In the earlier part of my chart, the white dots are from either sleep deprived or taken at the wrong time, but the last 3 temps were taken at correct time and no sleep deprivation or anything. I don't get it....


----------



## AnakeRose

I got my BFP at 11 DPO so don't give up yet!!


----------



## Angel wings13

PDubs10612 said:


> got my metformin script today and also one for Progestrone something for getting AF to show up...and once AF comes I can have CD3 bloodwork and he will also book me for an HSG :) Yay stuff is getting done ...he also said my "issue" is not easy to fix but it is the EASIEST to fix...so that feels promising :)
> 
> Oh and DH's swimmers are excellent :)

That's great! Are you starting out on 500mg then working your way up? 

It's nice to hear your doc is ready to work with you! That's what I'm hoping for too! Just gotta wait for Af or bfp...but I know chances are Af, and my hormones are just wacky...but back in January he said the fact I already had kids and that I do ovulate, even with irregular cycles, are good signs. So hopefully all I need is an hsg or something...
Fx for us!


----------



## Angel wings13

Jason and I rarely fight, but he just pissed me off again. Then I almost cried (but didn't) for the same reason as the other day: what if I am pregnant but I SHOULDN'T be? What if I suddenly just can't stand him or something? Never thought I'd say that but right now I can picture it! Sometimes I wonder if he really even IS ready for a baby! I mean he's the one who's been wanting one for years....I know for sure he WANTS a baby, but now I'm having flashbacks of my ex and how I had to do everything! Work full time and the only one that for up during the night ( a LOT - both my boys were bad sleepers that didn't sleep thru the night till they were well past a year old!)

I swear if I have a baby and have to do everything for one WEEK I will leave! No, I love this house , HE will leave!

Ugh! Did I mention I feel bitchy?! For a guy that's been begging me for a baby for years he just doesn't seem supportive during 2ww, and that's stressful enough!
Sigh
Rant over


----------



## 2ndtry04

Angel, I totally understand you, about having thoughts on man being supportive.... And I can relate, my ex was always away, always had something more important......sometimes I think if the history will repeat itself with DH, but than....

FF gave me my O date and I am confused as hell! CD9? Are you kidding me? than moved it up to CD11! And I feel like nothing is happening up there....I don&#263;t feel like I O'd at all


----------



## PDubs10612

Angel wings13 said:


> PDubs10612 said:
> 
> 
> got my metformin script today and also one for Progestrone something for getting AF to show up...and once AF comes I can have CD3 bloodwork and he will also book me for an HSG :) Yay stuff is getting done ...he also said my "issue" is not easy to fix but it is the EASIEST to fix...so that feels promising :)
> 
> Oh and DH's swimmers are excellent :)
> 
> That's great! Are you starting out on 500mg then working your way up?
> 
> It's nice to hear your doc is ready to work with you! That's what I'm hoping for too! Just gotta wait for Af or bfp...but I know chances are Af, and my hormones are just wacky...but back in January he said the fact I already had kids and that I do ovulate, even with irregular cycles, are good signs. So hopefully all I need is an hsg or something...
> Fx for us!Click to expand...

Yep took my first Met pill last night with dinner (no side effects :) yay!) also took Prometrium for getting period to start so FX for us indeed :)


----------



## PDubs10612

I feel the unsupportive male too...I don't have past history with kids but it's just a weird feeling I get when I think about all the housework and stuff...but then I just sit around like he does and nothing gets done and he clues in that it's his turn to do SOMETHING...I also just know that he is one of those guys that will be changed with kids...I see it everytime we visit friend's with kids :)


----------



## Angel wings13

Jay is actually great with the boys, but with a newborn who knows? 
I feel better today than I have been, bb and nips still sore and veiny.

The more I think about it, the more I think my progesterone is just really high this cycle - maybe since it appears I've o'd twice? Idk.

But I would like bloodwork done. Something figured out. Average time to conceive is 6 months, and it's been 6 months. 

I know it's just an average, but I've gotten pregnant so easily before, and all accidents, and now that I'm trying, I'm NOT getting pregnant. It's just so frustrating.

Took an frer and I don't like those, I swear there is always like a shadow line, like I can see right where the positive is. Weird. But at 10 dpo(if that's what I am) with a 15 day luteal phase, today is technically the first day I can even try to use an frer. I need the strength to wait till like Friday, I just don't have the will power.


----------



## Angel wings13

No sooner did I post about feeling better and now I feel light headed and queasy. Smh
These long cycles suck cuz it takes forever till you can try again! So annoying!


----------



## 2ndtry04

Angel, can you take a pic of that shadow line for us to see?


----------



## Angel wings13

2ndtry04 said:


> Angel, can you take a pic of that shadow line for us to see?

I'm at work now, my camera phone sucks, but I can probably use the lap top and show you. It looks the same as it did one minute into the test. It's not an evap, but I think it's more like you can see the antibody strip, if that makes sense ?


----------



## Angel wings13

Rose, remember how one day you said you accidentally took an Lh test, and freaked cuz our was negative, thinking it was hcg? Did you get NO line, or super light?

I was getting some ovary pain, so to be SURE, lol, given my history, I took a cheap o test, and of my hundreds of opk's, I have NEVER had one so blank. I had to hold it to the light, squint and even then, not sure....lol, just weird cuz I always have a second line.....

Was wondering if maybe, if pregnant, lh drops significantly, since you won't be needing it....I know opk's can detect hcg, but it was weird to see a CHEAP (20 mU sensitivity) come up all but blank...
Anyhow, also took a dollar store PG test, and AGAIN, shadow line ...
Really it's SO lame I can't get it on film, and I don't think I have any "tweaking" features....
One month I was on an hpt gallery site, and a couple faint positives were seen better in negative, there was a light grey line....I had one I wasn't sure of , posted, viewed in negative, but I had no grey line...
Wish I remembered the site so I could do that now


----------



## 2ndtry04

you can do it on www.countdowntopregnancy.com , I mean the gray ones .....


----------



## Angel wings13

I had to get up in a little bit anyway, but my cat just HAD to wake met up one hour before my alarm! I hate that! So of course I had to pee, I'm trying to decide if want to test it or not...
I lay back down, only got like 3 hours of sleep, but I know IF I fall back to sleep, I'll feel more tired in an hour. But, my cat was licking my arm. Jay was snoring. I got nugget to stop licking me, but then he just purred loudly and started kneading so hard it seemed like my legs were going back and forth (he was right next to me).

Not a nice start. I'm so tired. :sleep:


----------



## 2ndtry04

you could have tested today, you're 11 dpo, but it can wait (of course, if YOU can wait :) ) ... but your cat is all over you again? that sounds promising..

FF moved my O day to sunday, but looking at chart I think it will be monday (cd14)....
now the 2ww ....boooooriiiiiiiing!


----------



## Angel wings13

Sunday seems much better.
I ended up testing with 6am pee, but I don't usually get up till 10, went to sleep at 3, so that's not exactly my fmu. I swore I saw a super faint line, showed Jay, he said he thinks he sees it! That's not normal,lol.

But now I'm looking at it, and now I don't see it :/

To me the faint line looks yellow, like my pee clustered up there or something. Idk. I wish I could just stop the testing and WAIT.

This long cycle is making me anxious. I'm still running lie grade fevers throughout the day. 
I put my temp in the adjuster and it said 99.8! So I didn't use that, lol..
My temp was up there anyways.

Idk, I gotta make an appt. Something is up either way.


----------



## Angel wings13

Not sure how well/if you can see anything. I'm outside my doc office and the sun is making a bad glare, doing this from my phone too, maybe someone on a computer can tweak it,lol.

I know I'm certifiable. My poas came back with a vengeance


----------



## Wugz22

Did your Dr have you take a test?


----------



## PDubs10612

image is too small :(


----------



## Angel wings13

Oh, it was my regular doc, primary care, I didn't mention anything.

But got my routine bloodwork back, somehow my vitamin D and B 12 is low, despite my vitamin intake, and my thyroid levels are out of whack, which may be why I'm having long cycles. So were adjusting my meds.


----------



## confetti83

Angel I copied the image it is a bit blurry but I see something pink! fingers crossed.


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> Angel I copied the image it is a bit blurry but I see something pink! fingers crossed.

When Jay said " Oh yeah, I do see a line I think" I couldn't believe it, so I said is it pink? "
He looked at me like I was crazy and said well yeah isn't it suppose to be?"

Too worried to get my hopes up just yet. Especially now that I know about my thyroid levels, that could be causing the fatigue...

But it wouldn't cause my other 2ww, except maybe irritability. Idk if I'm bitchy or not but I've gotten in more arguments with oh in the last week than the last year.

I really wish my "fmu" (laughable, I peed right before bed at 3, woke up 3 hours later :/) wasn't so diluted!

I'm nervous because one of the medications I take for my back/neck has to be altered slightly if pregnant. I can still take it, but while pregnant I have to split my dosing. ....

Well I guess since I'm not "late" yet, I couldn't possibly be far along IF pregnant....

I also want to know early so I can take it easy at work.


----------



## Wugz22

FX Angel Wings! 

Ok question for you OPK users. My BFF just told me she is preggo, and attributes it all to her clear blue OPK. They fell preggo after cycle 2! So happy for them, and praying we can be preggo at the same time! She gave me the rest of her OPKs, and I already think I O'd this cycle (on the day of the dip? Agree?) but i tried the OPk yesterday and today just to test it out. It was pretty close to positive yesterday, and then pretty faint today. Would that be what you'd expect to see if I O'd three days ago?


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> FX Angel Wings!
> 
> Ok question for you OPK users. My BFF just told me she is preggo, and attributes it all to her clear blue OPK. They fell preggo after cycle 2! So happy for them, and praying we can be preggo at the same time! She gave me the rest of her OPKs, and I already think I O'd this cycle (on the day of the dip? Agree?) but i tried the OPk yesterday and today just to test it out. It was pretty close to positive yesterday, and then pretty faint today. Would that be what you'd expect to see if I O'd three days ago?


More than likely, but from what I've seen each woman and each cycle can vary widely!

Save the rest of the opk's for next cycle! Fx :dust:


----------



## AnakeRose

confetti83 said:


> Angel I copied the image it is a bit blurry but I see something pink! fingers crossed.

I tried to enhance it, but it's too small and it just pixelates. I do see something though!! Test again tomorrow!! 

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/2013-04-03_zps40bbce2d.jpg


----------



## Nazz4

OMG once again I'm super busy and a million things have happened over here! Grats on the metoformin PDUbs! And grats on the possibly positive Angel! I can't wait to see more pics of the stick and see what happens!

I'm only 7 dpo... idk when I'll start testing... when do you ladies think I should test?

TMI Tonight OH was ...erm... going down on me... and he stopped because he said my junk was too creamy and I was like, "wth do you mean??" And he wiped his finger down there, showed me and there was a big glob of creamy/lotion off white cm! And he said there was just a ton of it! Hoping that's a good sign! My temps have been sky rocketing, but I'm pretty sure I just had a fever today or something lol. 

Oh and as you all know, I know all about the "guy who says he wants kids, but doesn't really act like it". I've just pretty much stopped talking about ttc and babies etc this cycle hoping that maybe it will relieve some stress with both of us and I believe it has worked. I know it isn't ideal, but I think I realized in our situation there is no point in talking about it much unless I actually do fall pregnant. Then I can talk and bitch at him all I want. :haha: But of course this was our last cycle ttc until August probably, so I really really really hope the sperm and egg became friends this time around!!! If not, I'm not really sure what we're going to do because I really don't want to go back on BC, and we can't use condoms either (they always break :blush:). Blah! 

Good luck Angel! Post pics right when you get them please!


----------



## confetti83

sooo are you testing today Angel?

Wugz I used opks only one cycle had more than one positive and after the positives the lines stayed nearly positive. I think if your temp stays up you should save them for nxt cycle.


----------



## confetti83

Nazz a change from your usual cm is always a good sign. I just went dry before my bfp and it was very unusual for me. I thought I was out cause lots of ladies say they jad lots of creamy cm before but I had lots of it the cycles before. Good luck.


----------



## Angel wings13

Well I don't have any tests now, lol...so not tomorrow, but I'm sure I will Friday. I'm thinking by Friday I should have an answer. Af is due Monday, IF my o date is correct. I think since back when I wasn't ttc, but conceived and I would test one day late, my bfp was pretty dark, so I'm thinking 3 days before I'm due shouldn't be unreasonable. At that point I just Hope I cam"accept" a bfn and not go totally insane buying tons of tests,lol....

Thanks for the tweaking rose! Your pic of my pic (lol) almost has me convinced!
Seriously keeping fingers crossed and doing the baby dusty dance! :dust:

Now that I know my thyroid levels have been out of whack, I'm thinking some of my "symptoms may be from that. hoping that is also the cause of my irregularcycles, if so, at least the fix to that is easy!


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> Nazz a change from your usual cm is always a good sign. I just went dry before my bfp and it was very unusual for me. I thought I was out cause lots of ladies say they jad lots of creamy cm before but I had lots of it the cycles before. Good luck.

I wish I had been checking my.CP and cm the right way before, instead of just checking tp....

Creamy cm.is normalin 2ww for me, BUT, that's based v on my underwear and what I see on tp (sorry for TMI:....
Now that I'm checking the more trusted way, I really wish I'd been doing this all along! I silk have creamy BUT mine is (again sorry) usually a tad thicker, almost pasty creamy, and comes out randomly in my panties, but this month I THOUGHT I was unusually dry, but turns out it's very milky. No better word. Like drops of milk, and for scientific value, I do rub it between my fingers and it literally is like lotion in that it dissolves.... Yes, I wash my hands! Lol!

I hear a lot of PG women claim the lotion cm, but I get creamy in 2ww anyway, but this month it seems different

So nazz, yours sounds encouraging. Different is good, there are basically only 2 possible causes - pregnancy (of course) OR hormonal changes , but even hormonal changes cam be a sign I'm and of itself! I got fingers crossed and prayers for everyone!

Pdubs, I'm SO happy you're getting your cycle jump started. Metformin works for lots of women! 

Nazz, you're not so far from me!

Wugz and second try, I think you guys are about the same place, 3 dpo? I wonder what's up with FT mommy?

Thanks for always listening to my rants guys :) 

I really love our group here! <3


----------



## Wugz22

So excited for you to test again Angel!


FINALLY got my cross hairs! If that O date is right, then we have good coverage!


----------



## FTMommy01

Good morning ladies!

Im still waiting to O, on CD 14 now but normally I dont O until CD18-CD23. Started my OPK's yesterday got a negative so will continue until I see a positive. Im taking prenatals and tomorrow we are going to start BDing using preseed and I also got mucinex. Hoping to O sometime next week, will keep you guys updated!


FX Angel, cant wait for you to test again!!


----------



## Nazz4

Well, I know I've had creamy cm before in the tww, and even a lot (like the time we had to change the sheets because I had so much) but this was thicker than any of those times. Especially if OH noticed it then that means something is definitely up. I have a feeling I'm out though because my boobs aren't very sore at all. The last 2 cycles my boobs were much more sore than this. I'm guessing that means I don't have much progesterone which means I'm probably not preg. But who knows. I'm still hoping.


----------



## Wugz22

Nazz4 said:


> OMG once again I'm super busy and a million things have happened over here! Grats on the metoformin PDUbs! And grats on the possibly positive Angel! I can't wait to see more pics of the stick and see what happens!
> 
> I'm only 7 dpo... idk when I'll start testing... when do you ladies think I should test?
> 
> TMI Tonight OH was ...erm... going down on me... and he stopped because he said my junk was too creamy and I was like, "wth do you mean??" And he wiped his finger down there, showed me and there was a big glob of creamy/lotion off white cm! And he said there was just a ton of it! Hoping that's a good sign! My temps have been sky rocketing, but I'm pretty sure I just had a fever today or something lol.
> 
> Oh and as you all know, I know all about the "guy who says he wants kids, but doesn't really act like it". I've just pretty much stopped talking about ttc and babies etc this cycle hoping that maybe it will relieve some stress with both of us and I believe it has worked. I know it isn't ideal, but I think I realized in our situation there is no point in talking about it much unless I actually do fall pregnant. Then I can talk and bitch at him all I want. :haha: But of course this was our last cycle ttc until August probably, so I really really really hope the sperm and egg became friends this time around!!! If not, I'm not really sure what we're going to do because I really don't want to go back on BC, and we can't use condoms either (they always break :blush:). Blah!
> 
> Good luck Angel! Post pics right when you get them please!


Nazz, I know a lot of couples use BBT charting to help them avoid pregnancy too. I had to take a class about it before the Catholic Church would let us marry there. Now that you have a good feel for your chart, just abstain from sex 4 or so days before you usually O, and then once you confirm O, go crazy! 

Hopefully you won't even have to worry about it because you'll get preg this cycle!


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> Well I don't have any tests now, lol...so not tomorrow, but I'm sure I will Friday. I'm thinking by Friday I should have an answer. Af is due Monday, IF my o date is correct. I think since back when I wasn't ttc, but conceived and I would test one day late, my bfp was pretty dark, so I'm thinking 3 days before I'm due shouldn't be unreasonable. At that point I just Hope I cam"accept" a bfn and not go totally insane buying tons of tests,lol....
> 
> Thanks for the tweaking rose! Your pic of my pic (lol) almost has me convinced!
> Seriously keeping fingers crossed and doing the baby dusty dance! :dust:
> 
> Now that I know my thyroid levels have been out of whack, I'm thinking some of my "symptoms may be from that. hoping that is also the cause of my irregularcycles, if so, at least the fix to that is easy!

[-o&lt;:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> Well, I know I've had creamy cm before in the tww, and even a lot (like the time we had to change the sheets because I had so much) but this was thicker than any of those times. Especially if OH noticed it then that means something is definitely up. I have a feeling I'm out though because my boobs aren't very sore at all. The last 2 cycles my boobs were much more sore than this. I'm guessing that means I don't have much progesterone which means I'm probably not preg. But who knows. I'm still hoping.

Not out till
:witch: flies in!

Not everyone gets sore boobs, sometimes they aren't sore till like 6 weeks. With my oldest son, my boobs got slowly bigger, but didn't really hurt at all, until AFTER birth- the first couple weeks after he was born my boobs became huge, and when the milk comes in THAT hurts....

I keep going from convinced I'm PG, to thinking I'm so out of whack hormonally that my symptoms are just because my body is messed up.

Well, I took a nap again yesterday, them couldn't go to sleep till almost 4, and I slept till almost 4 pm! (oh usually gets the boys ready in the morning, since I sleep such odd hours, then I get them in the afternoon, at which point he always has a nap) our arrangement may seem odd, but it works for us!

With the exception of another slight fever , and heartburn, I feel like my symptoms are much weaker today :(

So I'm thinking AF will be arriving on schedule. Sigh.

I can't believe how STRONG :bodyb:
My symptoms were - until today. I haven't got much Hope now, but of course it's impossible to not hope, but looking like my symptoms were just due to a powerful ovulation. But I'm thinking that nosperm managed to fertilize it...

OH is looking into TRT - testosterone replacement therapy. A. couple years ago


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> Well, I know I've had creamy cm before in the tww, and even a lot (like the time we had to change the sheets because I had so much) but this was thicker than any of those times. Especially if OH noticed it then that means something is definitely up. I have a feeling I'm out though because my boobs aren't very sore at all. The last 2 cycles my boobs were much more sore than this. I'm guessing that means I don't have much progesterone which means I'm probably not preg. But who knows. I'm still hoping.

Not out till
:witch: flies in!

Not everyone gets sore boobs, sometimes they aren't sore till like 6 weeks. With my oldest son, my boobs got slowly bigger, but didn't really hurt at all, until AFTER birth- the first couple weeks after he was born my boobs became huge, and when the milk comes in THAT hurts....

I keep going from convinced I'm PG, to thinking I'm so out of whack hormonally that my symptoms are just because my body is messed up.

Well, I took a nap again yesterday, them couldn't go to sleep till almost 4, and I slept till almost 4 pm! (oh usually gets the boys ready in the morning, since I sleep such odd hours, then I get them in the afternoon, at which point he always has a nap) our arrangement may seem odd, but it works for us!

With the exception of another slight fever , and heartburn, I feel like my symptoms are much weaker today :(

So I'm thinking AF will be arriving on schedule. Sigh.

I can't believe how STRONG :bodyb:
My symptoms were - until today. I haven't got much Hope now, but of course it's impossible to not hope, but looking like my symptoms were just due to a powerful ovulation. But I'm thinking that nosperm managed to fertilize it...

OH is looking into TRT - testosterone replacement therapy. A. couple years ago, his testosterone was a little low, and he had to get injections every 2 weeks for a couple months. E weren't ttc back them, but the doc said that we better be careful if not ttc, cuz the added hormone would make him very potent. So he's going to get a blood test and see. We could use some supersperm about now !
I don't think I can take much more ttc, it's so stressful ! I seem to have better luck when not trying!


----------



## Nazz4

I have heard of charting to avoid pregnancy of course, but it seems pretty risky! Especially since with charting you can O like up to 3 days before or after it says you did... which would mean I would want to not dtd for like a whole week, and idk if we can withstand that much abstinence lol. It seems like a perfect way to get accidentally pregnant, which I would love, but the timing would be HORRIBLE! and would probably put me a semester behind graduating.


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz, that second temp shift is also a good sign! They say triphasic charts are 112% more likely to result in pregnancy!

My chart is triphasic this month also!
One other time it was triphasic, but that was the cycle I had a faint line on my test and bled later that day :(

Normally my temps go up in pointy stairs, lol mine seems more "wavy " this time around.
Fx that the "symptoms" we have that differ from other months are different due to a little bean :baby: 

:dust:


----------



## PDubs10612

So DH started smoking again...I am officially not TTC at this point...so frustrating but I cannot be pregnant if he's smoking...I'll probably come on once and a while to see how things are going with you ladies and I hope you get your BFPs soon :)


----------



## Angel wings13

PDubs10612 said:


> So DH started smoking again...I am officially not TTC at this point...so frustrating but I cannot be pregnant if he's smoking...I'll probably come on once and a while to see how things are going with you ladies and I hope you get your BFPs soon :)

I'm sorry, sounds like this is something that you've talked with him about before.
Maybe in a couple of days you can reason with him...
:hugs:
Maybe when you stop trying it will just happen!


----------



## Angel wings13

Woke up with REALLY sore bbs. 
Last night I had re heated a slice of pizza, and accidentally burned it a little, ate it anyway, it was pretty crisp, but A PIECE OF MY TOOTH CHIPPED OFF! 
Omg I wanna die. It's a bottom tooth not in the middle but almost! AND I'm having car problems, so idk if I can afford getting it capped or whatever it is they do. I don't have dental coverage. 
Luckily I have the type of smile where only my top teeth show. And I was practicing talking in the mirror, it's hard to see unless I laugh.

How embarassing! At least it's only chipped, but still!


----------



## Nazz4

I'm sorry pdubs :( maybe he will realize he's being an idiot soon.

Omg angel lol, I chipped one of my teeth once on a beer bottle... Only a teeny bit though you can't notice unless I tell you. And yes I was drunk.

I was looking at my past charts and it looks like I've had one other cycle that was triphasic... Hmm... Just keeping my fx. I expect to see a preg test pic today angel!


----------



## Wugz22

Angel - I chipped my front tooth last year and they just shaved it down to make it straight, it took like 5 minutes And they only charged me the cost of an office visit. I'm sure it feels so weird!

Have you tested?!.


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> Angel - I chipped my front tooth last year and they just shaved it down to make it straight, it took like 5 minutes And they only charged me the cost of an office visit. I'm sure it feels so weird!
> 
> Have you tested?!.

This took like the top off, I'd say about 1/3 of it! So I think I need to have it crowned what's weird is it doesn't hurt or anything, I didn't even know right when it happened!
But my tongue was feeling something weird, I thought maybe I needed a tooth pick , that food was stuck....so I go to my bathroom sink and when I saw it I started crying. 

I never got anymore tests, so guess I'll be testing tomorrow. I really think that test the other day was misleading. It was just a dollar store test


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> Wugz22 said:
> 
> 
> Angel - I chipped my front tooth last year and they just shaved it down to make it straight, it took like 5 minutes And they only charged me the cost of an office visit. I'm sure it feels so weird!
> 
> Have you tested?!.
> 
> This took like the top off, I'd say about 1/3 of it! So I think I need to have it crowned what's weird is it doesn't hurt or anything, I didn't even know right when it happened!
> But my tongue was feeling something weird, I thought maybe I needed a tooth pick , that food was stuck....so I go to my bathroom sink and when I saw it I started crying.
> 
> I never got anymore tests, so guess I'll be testing tomorrow. I really think that test the other day was misleading. It was just a dollar store testClick to expand...

I just had the dollar store tests. Only bought a first response when I thought I had a line.


----------



## Nazz4

Nooo Angel I was hoping to log in and see your test!!! :growlmad: 

When do you guys think I should test? Tomorrow is 10 dpo...


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> Nooo Angel I was hoping to log in and see your test!!! :growlmad:
> 
> When do you guys think I should test? Tomorrow is 10 dpo...

I got mine at 11dpo so maybe try to wait till Sunday to let any HCG build up. I got a VERY faint line at 10dpo, but I thought I was seeing things. Didn't get a definite line till 11. :flower:


----------



## Nazz4

Hmmm... I think I'm going to do one tomorrow just to get it out of my system! I didn't test last cycle at all, just waited for AF to come, so I'm kind of craving some POAS action! I still have two of my walmart 88 cent cheapies anyways. I can always get more (if they're not sold out). If nothing shows up tomorrow then I will wait a couple more days I guess. AF is due on Monday or Tuesday anyways, so I'm not too far off. I'm sure I'm not preg anyways, I just always have this little hope in the back of my head that eats away at me!


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> Hmmm... I think I'm going to do one tomorrow just to get it out of my system! I didn't test last cycle at all, just waited for AF to come, so I'm kind of craving some POAS action! I still have two of my walmart 88 cent cheapies anyways. I can always get more (if they're not sold out). If nothing shows up tomorrow then I will wait a couple more days I guess. AF is due on Monday or Tuesday anyways, so I'm not too far off. I'm sure I'm not preg anyways, I just always have this little hope in the back of my head that eats away at me!

You know what's funny...I didn't think I was pregnant either. Other than the fact that I was constipated as hell I didn't have a lot of pregnancy symptoms.


----------



## Nazz4

It's kind of funny because as you all know, every single month I have some "new" symptom and some long list of all kinds of symptoms... This time I really have nothing going on besides the creamy cm I think. And I'm not really sure how unusual that is for me. I guess I've gotten so used to it being nothing that I'm so sure this is... just another month... really hope I'm wrong though!


----------



## confetti83

Nazz4 said:


> It's kind of funny because as you all know, every single month I have some "new" symptom and some long list of all kinds of symptoms... This time I really have nothing going on besides the creamy cm I think. And I'm not really sure how unusual that is for me. I guess I've gotten so used to it being nothing that I'm so sure this is... just another month... really hope I'm wrong though!

 I hope you are wrong too. I want more bfps in this thread!!


----------



## 2ndtry04

Nazz, I hope that you're wrong, and that you'll get your BFP in a few days!

Angel, your temps look great also :)

Here, 5dpo, nothing going on..... I just hope for some symptoms, or BFP without symptoms, but I feel like it's not my month 'cause my shift wasn't so obvious....


----------



## Wugz22

2ndtry... I read on fertility friend today that the your temperatures just after O have NO indication of PG or not PG! Just as long as there's a shift, you're good! I'm 5 DPO today too:happydance:


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> Nooo Angel I was hoping to log in and see your test!!! :growlmad:
> 
> 
> When do you guys think I should test? Tomorrow is 10 dpo...

:dohh:
As impossible as it seems, I forgot to get a test yesterday too!! 

BUT - I peed in a cup, and OH just had to run an errand, so I asked him to pick me up a FRER. I would do dollar store for now, but the dollar tree by my house is a ZOO during the day!! I normally get off work around 9 during the week, and run over to dollar tree, cuz it's empty at that hour, but it's in a big shopping center with 5 restaurants, a movie theatre, JC Penny's, etc....

So during the day that place is packed!!
I figure IF I am 14 dpo like ff thinks, then I should see something! So just counting down the minutes til he gets back.....

BBs still REAL sore, a little bigger/heavier.... yet somehow I just can't picture having a bfp. After 6 months and countless tests, it just seems impossible.

If it weren't for charting and OPKs I'd be pulling hair out! Since my LMP was feb 20!!

At least something good has come out of this craziness! A year ago I would have been in a tail spin if I was this late!


----------



## confetti83

ooooooo waiting waiting


----------



## Angel wings13

Jason just got home.

:bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:


----------



## Angel wings13

OMG I'm crying, I can't believe it!!! I'm so scared now, I feel like I'm going to throw up, I swear, I CANNOT GO THRU ANOTHER MISCARRIAGE.


----------



## confetti83

Yay !!!!!!!! oh my I am nearly in tears so excited for you!!!! xxxxx :hugs:
no bad thoughts lady think positive.
can you post a pic of the test?

congrars and God bless !!!!!!!


----------



## confetti83

Yay again!!


----------



## Angel wings13

Ok, the picture is kinda dull, I'm on my porch and used the web cam, but it's not even a real faint line, came up in like 30 seconds!!! My phone is dead and charging, and I'm looking for my digital camera, but hopefully you can kind of see it... I wish you could see the line better though, cuz it's a very decent line!!!!!
:happydance: :happydance:

:dust:

:bfp:


----------



## Wugz22

:happydance: OMG! A million congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## confetti83

obvious bfp!!!!!!


----------



## Angel wings13

I am such a crazy mix of emotions!!!
I KNEW that cramping I had for like 4 days, from about 6-10 dpo (especially at 7 dpo) meant SOMETHING was happening - I was too scared to jinx it and kept thinking "I bet the egg is fertilized, and maybe TRYING to implant, but can't"

Plus, I've never had my nipples hurt SO much so early in the 2ww.....
Every morning I wake up and after temping when I sit up, the first thing I notice is my boobs!Basically, I didn't have too many symptoms that were different from my other 2ww's ....they just started earlier, and were more intense. The headaches and bad heart burn were new, not mention I threw up at 6 dpo - oh and last night, I was calling my cat, and as I sort of leaned over saying "Come on Nugget, come see mommy" I burped, and IDK how to explain it, but the burp turned into like a spit up...my head was tilted to the side, and a very small amount of puke came out my nose! No warning, wasn't nauseous, but I did have heartburn/acid reflux.....

I went out with a co-worker last night after work, and had 2 drinks, I was really thinking nothing was going to happen - But since my period isn't even due til monday, I don't think the alcohol will be destructive. My little bean isn't even a bean yet,lol.

I just pray it's a sticky bean!! Seriously, I went through hell last September, and do NOT want to repeat it. OH and I already decided that if (God forbid) something goes wrong this time, we are going to stop. I'm already terrified, and I know stress isn't good.... but after 3 chemicals and one MC of twins, it's impossible not to be scared!!

I really hope this dust is sticky! :dust:

Nazz - FX for you, now we all have to wait on your test, with wugz and 2nd try right behind you!! I know FT mommy is also in the dreaded wait....

FX crossed for all of you ladies too!

Last time it seemed like bfp's all came in a spurt, tigger, Rose, Confetti - seemed like they were all pretty close together, I need a bump buddy!


----------



## confetti83

I will say it again THINK POSITIVE! Now all you have to do is rest and take care of yourself. If you were near me I would hug and squeeze you lol maybe it is the hormones. 

xxxxxxxxx going to sleep now and pray for your beany xx


----------



## Angel wings13

:hugs:
Thanks confetti! Once I'm thru first trimester I will be a lot more at ease. I'm still in shock. I mean I knew I felt different, kept d saying it, but just couldn't picture it. Jason asked me if I needed him to hide the other frer, so I wouldn't pee on it tomorrow, lol. I told him not to worry, now that I have my clear bfp, I'll wait a few days then use it to see the line even darker. Although the picture really didn't do it justice. It's a not faint. Just a little lighter than control!

Now I feel queasy, cuz of over excitement, lol. 

:headspin:


----------



## Nazz4

OMG ANGEL!!! SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!! Amazing!! And your doc was right all along btw, within 3 months right?

I used my 88 cent cheapie this morning and as the dye passed through it was positive, but then as it kept going the test line was swept away... :nope: and then it became completely stark white negative. I guess that makes it negative since you're supposed to read it after like 3 minutes. So I'm pretty sure I'm out, but I'll test again in a few more days if no AF. Looking in the mirror this morning I noticed my left nipple/areola is bigger than normal and my right nipple/areola is a little bigger, but it is also pretty dark... not sure why it is darker than the other nipple lol kind of strange. They are also really sore as of today, that is not unusual though before AF. Just waiting waiting waiting... I want to be your bump buddy sooooo baaaad angel!!!


----------



## Nazz4

I took a pic of my test this morning, and I've been playing with it on Pixlr.com (a photo editing site) and every now and then when I make adjustments I can swear I see some kind of line... But I think I'm just going crazy lol. I guess I need to stop thinking!


----------



## Nazz4

Ok... call me nuts... but that's why I joined this thread! :haha: I uploaded my test pic onto a site where you can tweak the pic and people can vote on if it's positive or not etc. If you ladies want to take a look here's the link: https://www.canyouseealine.com/view_home_pregnancy_test.php?testID=28482

When I do invert and tilt my laptop screen back I swear I can almost see something... tell me if I'm crazy or not lol.


----------



## confetti83

Nazz you are not crazy there is something. Hope it is the start of a BFP!


----------



## PDubs10612

Congratulations Angel! sooooo happy for you :) so exciting for you to have a BFP and here is hoping for a very sticky bean and a happy and healthy 9 months :)


----------



## Nazz4

Oh thank goodness confetti... I really thought I was seeing things! Hopefully it builds up and isn't a chemical or a fluke! <3 What would I do without you guys???

I can't get over Angel's blessing! When OH got home from work I was like, "Guess what? Angel is pregnant!" and he had no clue what I was talking about lol and then I explained... and he's like, "oh yeah, those baby bump friends!" And then he smiled.


----------



## Angel wings13

Hmm...no, you aren't crazy,, I voted not sure, because I almost see something... Sorta looks like my frer did at 9 dpo....like a shadow line.....since it came up in the right time frame, it's not an evap. I'd test again in 3 days.. .you're only 10 dpo, maybe it's the start of something! My 10 dpo test was a maybe....then at 14 very clear. I think it would have Bern visible at 12 - so don't count yourself out just yet! Not till (if) Af arrives!


----------



## 2ndtry04

OMG Angel, I'm so happy for you!!!!! BFP BFP BFP!!!!!!

H&H 9months and a sticky bean!!!!! It has to be sticky this time!!!!!

I can't stop smiling, DH is confused, but I can't explain to him how happy I feel right now :lol:




And yes, there should be some bump buddies for you this cycle....hopefully all of us :lol:


----------



## 2ndtry04

and what a nice triphasic chart you have this month!!!! :)


----------



## confetti83

2ndtry04 said:


> OMG Angel, I'm so happy for you!!!!! BFP BFP BFP!!!!!!
> 
> H&H 9months and a sticky bean!!!!! It has to be sticky this time!!!!!
> 
> I can't stop smiling, DH is confused, but I can't explain to him how happy I feel right now :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, there should be some bump buddies for you this cycle....hopefully all of us :lol:

Yes 2ndtry we need more BFPs. Angel needs bump buddies. I am hopeful for Nazz cause I think I saw a hint of a line in her test. When will you test ?


----------



## confetti83

LOL yesterday I was driving near a pharmacy and I thought 'maybe I should buy a preg test' it suddenly hit me 'erm I am preg why do I need to test ?!!!' I think the poas addiction never leaves you.


----------



## 2ndtry04

confetti83 said:


> Yes 2ndtry we need more BFPs. Angel needs bump buddies. I am hopeful for Nazz cause I think I saw a hint of a line in her test. When will you test ?

It's still too early for me to test, I'm 6dpo, I think I'll probably try to wait until friday to test ..... if I can wait that long :lol:

I still don't feel a thing...no constipation, no sore boobs, no nothing.....that makes me feel like it's not my month :( but hope never dies :lol:


----------



## Wugz22

2ndtry, we're at the same point! I'll test this weekend if my temps stay elevated. They always start to dip at 10 DPO, so I never have any need to test...


----------



## AnakeRose

Omg! I just saw!! I knew it!!!

:hugs: CONGRATULATIONS!! :hugs:

See I knew you weren't seeing things! That's exactly how my test showed the day before I got a clear BFP! and you had SOOO many of the same symptoms (or lack of) that I had....SO happy for you girl!!


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> I went out with a co-worker last night after work, and had 2 drinks, I was really thinking nothing was going to happen - But since my period isn't even due til monday, I don't think the alcohol will be destructive. My little bean isn't even a bean yet,lol.

I wouldn't worry about that too much. I had several glasses of wine and beer over the holidays...although the glass of wine at Christmas dinner didn't sit all that well...(I knew something was up then!)




Angel wings13 said:


> Last time it seemed like bfp's all came in a spurt, tigger, Rose, Confetti - seemed like they were all pretty close together, I need a bump buddy!

I'll be your bump buddy till you get one that's closer to your baby's gestation ;) that way we can compare notes :D


SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!


----------



## Angel wings13

2ndtry04 said:


> OMG Angel, I'm so happy for you!!!!! BFP BFP BFP!!!!!!
> 
> H&H 9months and a sticky bean!!!!! It has to be sticky this time!!!!!
> 
> I can't stop smiling, DH is confused, but I can't explain to him how happy I feel right now :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, there should be some bump buddies for you this cycle....hopefully all of us :lol:

I'm always telling Jason about you guys too. Lol. He actually will even ask me from time to time. He just can't keep all the abbreviations straight,lol. Like bfp, bfn, opk, etc. actually opk's in general confuse him. Not just the abbreviation.


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> I went out with a co-worker last night after work, and had 2 drinks, I was really thinking nothing was going to happen - But since my period isn't even due til monday, I don't think the alcohol will be destructive. My little bean isn't even a bean yet,lol.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about that too much. I had several glasses of wine and beer over the holidays...although the glass of wine at Christmas dinner didn't sit all that well...(I knew something was up then!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> Last time it seemed like bfp's all came in a spurt, tigger, Rose, Confetti - seemed like they were all pretty close together, I need a bump buddy!Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be your bump buddy till you get one that's closer to your baby's gestation ;) that way we can compare notes :D
> 
> 
> SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!Click to expand...

Yeah I'm not that worried about the 2 drinks.- a lot of women have drinks before knowing they are PG. I dwell a little guilty, but I know that's silly too, since I didn't know at that point.

Omg, at work they were brewing tea and I don't like tea as it is, but the smell was making me sick.

Rose, didn't you say you had like aching and cramping in the beginning? I'm actually not sure if I have true cramps :blush: or it's the constipation, lol. It's not that bad, but I know for the next 8 weeks I'm going to worry over every little thing....


----------



## Angel wings13

2nd try- I just saw a PG chart on ff that looked a lot like yours.....

I added my chart to their gallery, as well as my ttc story, and I plan on adding my ovulatory charts as well.

Since my cycle was so wacky I hope it can give others with irregular cycles and long cycles some hope.


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> I went out with a co-worker last night after work, and had 2 drinks, I was really thinking nothing was going to happen - But since my period isn't even due til monday, I don't think the alcohol will be destructive. My little bean isn't even a bean yet,lol.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about that too much. I had several glasses of wine and beer over the holidays...although the glass of wine at Christmas dinner didn't sit all that well...(I knew something was up then!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> Last time it seemed like bfp's all came in a spurt, tigger, Rose, Confetti - seemed like they were all pretty close together, I need a bump buddy!Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be your bump buddy till you get one that's closer to your baby's gestation ;) that way we can compare notes :D
> 
> 
> SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I'm not that worried about the 2 drinks.- a lot of women have drinks before knowing they are PG. I dwell a little guilty, but I know that's silly too, since I didn't know at that point.
> 
> Omg, at work they were brewing tea and I don't like tea as it is, but the smell was making me sick.
> 
> Rose, didn't you say you had like aching and cramping in the beginning? I'm actually not sure if I have true cramps :blush: or it's the constipation, lol. It's not that bad, but I know for the next 8 weeks I'm going to worry over every little thing....Click to expand...

Yep! I would have bet you money that my period was going to start. I was out of town and actually went to the store and bought pads. I was also Freeking constipated that week too.


----------



## 2ndtry04

Wugz22 said:


> 2ndtry, we're at the same point! I'll test this weekend if my temps stay elevated. They always start to dip at 10 DPO, so I never have any need to test...


Wugz, you have such a nice O temp drop and great high temps.....
mine are so slowly rising that they make me feel like it's not that....



but still hoping :blush:


----------



## Nazz4

My temp went back up a little today :) that makes me feel a little better because I was thinking it would keep dropping and then I would start the cramps. I actually have been having weird cramps today, but more like little pinches or something off to the side. :shrug: Still have the lotiony cm too, but I'm not going to get excited just yet. Just hoping hoping hoping!


----------



## Nazz4

2ndtry04 said:


> Wugz22 said:
> 
> 
> mine are so slowly rising that they make me feel like it's not that....
> 
> 
> 
> but still hoping :blush:
> 
> They're still rising a good bit! even if it isn't abrupt it still looks good to me!Click to expand...


----------



## Nazz4

confetti83 said:


> LOL yesterday I was driving near a pharmacy and I thought 'maybe I should buy a preg test' it suddenly hit me 'erm I am preg why do I need to test ?!!!' I think the poas addiction never leaves you.

This made me lol, I wonder how many pregnant POAS addicts do this... probably a lot.


----------



## 2ndtry04

huge temp drop today, even below cover line ..... could be anything, I know....
can't wait to temp tomorrow.... 

Nazz, Wugz I keep my FX for the two of you this cycle, your temps looking good.....


----------



## Nazz4

Mine just dropped too :( probably af today or tomorrow.


----------



## Nazz4

Well gals, I just took another test figuring AF will come soon and might as well use it up since we're taking a break from ttc now... I took 2 pics here they are...
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=116359
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=116358

Idk... I'm thinking either there's something coming up there, or these tests have a case of the evaps. Even though it seems like this would be too early for an evap so idk... I think I may have to go get some FRER's if no AF today or tomorrow.


----------



## Nazz4

So right after I posted these I went back to the bathroom to take a shower and my line looked more fabulous, but I'm scared it's an evap since it was after the test time. So I pulled out my test from 10 dpo and it still didn't have a line on it after 2 days... I think I need to go get a FRER... here's the pic though:
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=116372
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=116376

let me know what you think... I showed OH the test and he smiled, and I was like, "do you see it", and then he smiled more and was like, "wait what am I looking for?" hahaha what a mood killer... I had to explain the test to him and then he's like, "Oh yeahhh, I do see it." *rolls eyes*


----------



## Wugz22

I have to admit... I don't know what an evap line is or what it looks like!??!?! But I think there is definitely something there!

I had a drop today too! Its the day of the drops! But I almost always have a mid LP drop so I was expecting it.


----------



## 2ndtry04

Wugz, your temps still look great!


----------



## FTMommy01

ANGEL!!! Sooo happy to see you got your BFP!! You deserve it so much, I hope your little bean sticks and you have a happy and healthy nine months!! So Awesome!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


Nazz- I definitely see something, I would test with a FRER!!

I am on CD 18 today, still no postive OPk but DH and I have been BDing every 2-3 days just in case. Hoping it comes soon!


Looks like I will be the last one testing for this month, I really hope we get more BFP's!!!


----------



## Angel wings13

Thanks ft mommy, I have my first bloodwork appt Wednesday!


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz I still think something is there. That looks line my 10 dpo test, and my frer from 9dpo I saved and I can STILL see the line I called a shadow line....

I also had equate tests like those, but mine didn't show on those, I THINK, not sure, those might be 50 mu/mg sensitivity


get an frer


----------



## Angel wings13

I should say that mine didn't show at 8 or 9 dpo, didn't use them after that....


----------



## Nazz4

Well ladies. After I got off work I ran to walmart to get some FRERs and they were ALL OUT! I know some babynbump poas addicts were in there! So I ran to Rite Aid and got a pack of FRER and a pack of the rite aid brand. Went home and did one of each annnnnd :bfp::bfp::bfp:!!!! Pretty faint, but definitely there unless I'm totally bonkers! Here is the pic: https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=116584

What's strange is that while I was in Walmart OH called me and was like, "The weirdest thing happened this morning..." Apparently one of his co-workers came up and was like, "congratulations!" and OH was like "on what?" and he was like "on being a father!" OH said he didn't even remember me showing him the test this morning until the guy said that, and he thought it was a dream until he thought about it! so OH was like, "how did you know??" and he was like, "I just have this feeling, I can tell." Umm how freakin weird is that??? And I wasn't even sure yet, I even told OH this morning not to get excited because I can't tell if it's an evap!

Anyways now I'm with Angel just hoping this one is a sticky sticky sticky little jelly bean!

I want to thank all of you ladies for being there with me through thick and thin during all of this! I have no people in real life to go through this with so I want you all to know I appreciate everything! And I'm so excited for the months to come and hopefully some more BFPs around here! <3<3<3


----------



## PDubs10612

Nazz4 said:


> Well ladies. After I got off work I ran to walmart to get some FRERs and they were ALL OUT! I know some babynbump poas addicts were in there! So I ran to Rite Aid and got a pack of FRER and a pack of the rite aid brand. Went home and did one of each annnnnd :bfp::bfp::bfp:!!!! Pretty faint, but definitely there unless I'm totally bonkers! Here is the pic: https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=116584
> 
> What's strange is that while I was in Walmart OH called me and was like, "The weirdest thing happened this morning..." Apparently one of his co-workers came up and was like, "congratulations!" and OH was like "on what?" and he was like "on being a father!" OH said he didn't even remember me showing him the test this morning until the guy said that, and he thought it was a dream until he thought about it! so OH was like, "how did you know??" and he was like, "I just have this feeling, I can tell." Umm how freakin weird is that??? And I wasn't even sure yet, I even told OH this morning not to get excited because I can't tell if it's an evap!
> 
> Anyways now I'm with Angel just hoping this one is a sticky sticky sticky little jelly bean!
> 
> I want to thank all of you ladies for being there with me through thick and thin during all of this! I have no people in real life to go through this with so I want you all to know I appreciate everything! And I'm so excited for the months to come and hopefully some more BFPs around here! <3<3<3

Congratulations!!!! I've been reading from afar and trying to check out of TTC World but I had to send my congrats...sooo many BFPs :) Happy and Healthy 9 months Nazz and cheers to a sticky bean :)


----------



## Nazz4

Thank you PDubs, and just so you know, this was the month I stopped worrying and thinking about TTC every single day... and I wasn't posting on BnB every single day lol. So maybe you will experience the same thing soon, that is assuming you don't go on a kind of BC.


----------



## PDubs10612

No BC just giving time for new meds to kick in...just getting a bit overwhelmed


----------



## Wugz22

OMG NAZZ CONGRATS!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## AnakeRose

I bet that test will be even stronger tomorrow!! You and Angel could be bump buddies :D SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> Well ladies. After I got off work I ran to walmart to get some FRERs and they were ALL OUT! I know some babynbump poas addicts were in there! So I ran to Rite Aid and got a pack of FRER and a pack of the rite aid brand. Went home and did one of each annnnnd :bfp::bfp::bfp:!!!! Pretty faint, but definitely there unless I'm totally bonkers! Here is the pic: https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=116584
> 
> What's strange is that while I was in Walmart OH called me and was like, "The weirdest thing happened this morning..." Apparently one of his co-workers came up and was like, "congratulations!" and OH was like "on what?" and he was like "on being a father!" OH said he didn't even remember me showing him the test this morning until the guy said that, and he thought it was a dream until he thought about it! so OH was like, "how did you know??" and he was like, "I just have this feeling, I can tell." Umm how freakin weird is that??? And I wasn't even sure yet, I even told OH this morning not to get excited because I can't tell if it's an evap!
> 
> Anyways now I'm with Angel just hoping this one is a sticky sticky sticky little jelly bean!
> 
> I want to thank all of you ladies for being there with me through thick and thin during all of this! I have no people in real life to go through this with so I want you all to know I appreciate everything! And I'm so excited for the months to come and hopefully some more BFPs around here! <3<3<3

:happydance: I KNEW it! I just had a feeling someone was going to get a bfp besides me! I knew I saw something in you're pics. I know from experience the picture probably doesn't even do it justice! Congrats! When does ff say your due date is?


----------



## Nazz4

Thanks guys! I knew I saw something too, but I read a lot about those walmart tests giving bad evaps so I kind of figured that's what it was... I'm glad I was wrong!!!

The due date thing on FF is for VIP only, so I can't see it :( 

I went out earlier and bought a green onesie that has little fuzzy owls on it, and some little pants too and wrapped up my tests in it, wrapped them up, and gave them to OH when he got off work. :) He freaked out lol. There wasn't much to choose from because it seems like everything is either obviously for a boy or a girl. :/ But this one was really cute and could go either way.

We're about to skype with his parents and tell them... ugh wish us luck, I know we're about to get a lecture. I've had a head ache all night and been nauseous off and on (not sure if psychological or not haha) and the last thing I need is a lecture.


----------



## Nazz4

HELP! I was just using the bathroom, and I started bleeding a little! AGH I hope this isn't a chemical. :(


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> HELP! I was just using the bathroom, and I started bleeding a little! AGH I hope this isn't a chemical. :(

Do you have any cramping ?
Usually one or the other is ok, but together can be a problem (though not always).

Breathe ....
Was it just a little? Some women bleed just a little around the time Af would have been due .... It's a hormonal thing. Call you're doc for bloods right away, ask for a series beta
And a progesterone check, stress that you've had MC before 

Sometimes low progesterone can cause irregular bleeding, and it's easily fixed....


----------



## 2ndtry04

Oh, Nazz, I'm so happy for your BFP, but now I donk know what is going on, just keeping FX for you and that it's a sticky bean.....


----------



## confetti83

Congrats Nazz!!!!!!

I knew I saw something on that test. I had some bleeding too early in my preg and everything was fine. Consult your doc just in case but if you have bad cramps with bleeding go to him immediately. Try not to worry I know it is easier said than done xxxxxxc Soooooo happy for you. 
More bfps come on!!


----------



## FTMommy01

Congratulations Nazz!! Ahhh Im so excited we are finally getting some more BFP's in this thread!!! :happydance: :happydance:

HOPEFULLY I can join you ladies!! Still waiting to O so I wont know for a little while still, but getting inspired by you guys!!


----------



## Nazz4

Well I put a panty liner in and went to bed, nothing was on the liner... It was just that little bit while I was going to the bathroom so hopefully it's ok, but I took one of my rite aid tests with FMU and I think it looked lighter than yesterday. :wacko: Just called my ob/gyn and they said they will call back and see when they can see me...


----------



## Nazz4

And I just want to tell all you ladies what I did this cycle...
First of all, I wasn't really stressing or caring about TTC
Because of that I forgot to take my prenatals and vitamin C and all my other pills just about every single day, I may have taken them MAYBE once a week if that.
I DID use preseed when we BD the day before I O'd, but that was the only time I remembered to use it.
I thought it was very odd it happened the cycle I forgot to take all my pills and stuff! But I'm thinking the "not thinking about it" is what did it. Also I tried to take Confetti's advice and eat some whole dairy products during my TWW to help implant, so I was eating some ice cream, milk shakes, things like that. Even though it makes me sick because I'm lactose intolerant lol. Good luck everyone! I really think if you stop worrying about it and googling all the time it will happen sooner!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Angel wings13

I just had such a busy month between moving and my son in the hospital (right at O time no less!), I still took my vitamins, I don't actually think anything I did this cycle was different-maybe less bd around o- although I'm interested to find out if this bean is actual a couple weeks older (like from first o)....or wandering if I got PG first o, and somehow it turned into vanishing twin ? I don't understand how I had 16 says if high temps, only to dip for three, re o , and spike again, never bleeding in between!


----------



## Angel wings13

I'm looking for a Sharpie to take a series of pics


----------



## Angel wings13

I've already been sensitive to smells, but now they are making my stomach churn. I have vanilla scented hand sanitizer in the boys bathroom, just used some, it smells like someone shoved buttery caramel popcorn up my nose while dousing me in suntan oil. Omg it's bad


----------



## Angel wings13

:hugs: <3
I just wanted to tell you guys how much I appreciate you all. I just popped on a April/may bfp thread, and actually v saw 2 people I remember and made a couple posts and went completely ignored! Thought it was sorta rude...

The only thread I really go on besides this one us the pets thread, and I used to go on the "thought you had a period then bfp" when I had that weird bleed- those girls are nice but the threads aren't very active


----------



## confetti83

Nazz If the tests are not the same you cant compare them. Try and test with a frer in a couple of days.

Angel I also joined a thread of ladies due in Sept but they ignored me also. I like to check in the first tri sec tri etc to see babybumps cant wait to post my bump.

Ft mommy Wugz Pdubs and 2ndtry ur next


----------



## Nazz4

I just went to my doc and got bloods done, they're calling me with results tomorrow morning and then I'm going back in Thursday for another blood to see if the hormones are increasing or decreasing... I'm so nervous! and that nurse was not very nice with the needle! I bled more than I ever have from a needle! I won't find out until Friday morning the second test results :wacko: ugh! I'm hoping it's ok since I didn't have any cramping and it was just a few drops of blood... but idk... 
I was thinking maybe it's twins and the second one just implanted last night and that's what the bleeding was, but probably not. Although twins do run in my family. 

I told my mom that I'm pregnant this morning over the phone, and she was very surprised, but to my surprise she was not mad or anything, very supportive...

So I have to ask you guys, when am I supposed to go to my first like, "real" dr appointment (not blood work) and what are they going to do? That is, if this pregnancy sustains.

I wanna see your bumps confetti and anake! pics pics pics!!!


----------



## Wugz22

Nazz my BFF just got her BFP a couple of months ago and she had a pretty worrisome bleed a week or so after her positive test. She freaked out and went to the ER but everything was fine... doctor's told her sometimes that happens without any explanation, I'm sure everything is fine!


----------



## Wugz22

I feel nothing at 8 DPO :cry:

Couldn't have timed it any better this month, and had EWCM. I don't know what's wrong with me.


----------



## Nazz4

Thanks Wugz :hugs: and remember, I haven't had any symptoms at all this whole TWW besides sore boobs which I always get anyways.


----------



## 2ndtry04

Wugz here same 8dpo and no symptoms ...... but today high temp makes me wonder if it could be it .....hoping.....still


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> I just went to my doc and got bloods done, they're calling me with results tomorrow morning and then I'm going back in Thursday for another blood to see if the hormones are increasing or decreasing... I'm so nervous! and that nurse was not very nice with the needle! I bled more than I ever have from a needle! I won't find out until Friday morning the second test results :wacko: ugh! I'm hoping it's ok since I didn't have any cramping and it was just a few drops of blood... but idk...
> I was thinking maybe it's twins and the second one just implanted last night and that's what the bleeding was, but probably not. Although twins do run in my family.
> 
> I told my mom that I'm pregnant this morning over the phone, and she was very surprised, but to my surprise she was not mad or anything, very supportive...
> 
> So I have to ask you guys, when am I supposed to go to my first like, "real" dr appointment (not blood work) and what are they going to do? That is, if this pregnancy sustains.
> 
> I wanna see your bumps confetti and anake! pics pics pics!!!

Nazz, since the blood was very light and has stopped, it's probably ok.

As for "real" doc appt, it depends on the doc. Some want to see you at 8 weeks, sometimes it depends on your
Medical history and when you had your past pap. I go in tomorrow for pregnancy "confirm" - that's what they call it- which with my last doc was bloodwork and a quick check of my cervix and he attempted to palpate my uterus since I was coming off BC pills and had such irregular cycles that I had no clue how far along I was. I had one heavy Af and one light Af after BC, randomly spaced, and couldn't even remember when the last one was! Had I known, probably would have just gotten bloodwork. 

I go in tomorrow for bloods, I'm nervous too. My frer today came up positive in like 10 seconds, and the test is darker than control, so I know I'm increasing at least. For now. 

Fx for both of us! Idk if I ever mentioned the dream I had while pregnant last time, but it was like a glimpse of the future, I swear. Jay was holding the baby in a white onesie with animals on it(so, unisex), and his back was to me, but the baby was over his shoulder looking at me. It was so real .... I KNOW that baby in my dream is what my baby will look like. My eyes and cheekbones, Jay's nose....

And I KNOW I'm meant to have a baby. I just pray this one is it. It has to be, because I can't emotionally deal with what happened last time ever again. I feel pregnant, last time, despite high hcg, big boobs, and a belly at only 6weeks, I didn't "feel" pregnant. I "felt" PG with both boys, and even my first chemical. Sometimes I wonder if the first chemical was due to how terrified I was. I did not want to be pregnant, Jason and I had only been dating like 4 or 5 months.... I was almost in denial...literally days after the positive test ( I knew it would be positive too) I started bleeding. The day after light bleeding came the INTENSE pain and more bleeding. I felt horrible cuz in a way I was relieved.

Since ttc, and after my MC, I've thought back to that say and wondered if fate was punishing me for my thoughts...


----------



## Wugz22

2ndtry your dip and spike looks perfect! :dust: to us!!!!!!

Every morning while I temp, I'm chanting to myself "Stay up, temps! Stay up, temps!"

Hope they listen to me!


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> I feel nothing at 8 DPO :cry:
> 
> Couldn't have timed it any better this month, and had EWCM. I don't know what's wrong with me.

Different can be better! That bfn dream I had kept nagging at me, since usually I have bfp and preggo dreams....

Also napping.

Otherwise I mostly had the exact same symptoms as every 2ww, just earlier, especially the Af style cramps- they started at like 5dpo and I have a 15 day luteal!


----------



## 2ndtry04

Wugz22 said:


> 2ndtry your dip and spike looks perfect! :dust: to us!!!!!!
> 
> Every morning while I temp, I'm chanting to myself "Stay up, temps! Stay up, temps!"
> 
> Hope they listen to me!

:hugs:


----------



## Nazz4

Angel- I don't "feel" pregnant :( which worries me... and I've also had the same thoughts about being punished for my past MC because I was also relieved as OH and I were not on very good terms at that point. I was still sad about it, but I was more relieved than sad.

I think we all need to stay positive in here! I'm really worried about my test results in the morning, and the next ones, but I'm trying to think good thoughts. I think we all need to! Stress is no good on little babies to be!


----------



## Angel wings13

Yes we do need to stay positive. The first day was actually my hardest despite the excitement.

It sucks that I can't tell many people the news because I don't want to be subject of pity later.

I just realized today looking at my calendar, that I got my bfp exactly 2 weeks before my previous due date, which actually would have most likely been the birth date due to planned c section.

I've read where this happens to a lot of women . How bizarre is that?


----------



## confetti83

It is normal to worry even when your preg is confirmed you will have something new to worry about. At every scan and visit you will worry if he/she has grown enough. If there is a heartbeat etc etc.
Right now I am worrying cause I havent felt baby move or kick yet thet say with the 2nd preg you feel it earlier but till now nada. My visit cant come soon enough. At least I have super huge boobies now which give me a confirmation every day lol.


----------



## Angel wings13

I felt "movement" earlier with my second, but not actual kicking or nudging. More like fluttering. Like ripples. I've heard it's cuz the uterus tends to soften. Usually making it more sensitive, but it doesn't mean every woman feels it sooner. For all you know your first was an "early" mover anyhow, and maybe your second v is an average mover . Plus my boys moved differently from each other. The first was practicing kung fu, lol, the second seemed to constantly stretch and push, or rolled over.


----------



## Nazz4

I read that you can feel movement between 16-22 weeks and not everyone feels it earlier than their last pregnancy. It IS so easy to worry though... I've already been thinking about it, that even if I do get past this blood work ok, and then the first tri ok, I know I'm going to keep having something new to worry about. Makes me not want to tell anyone ever until the baby is born! And even then you have to worry about the baby surviving those early days! OMG so much... Sorry I hope I didn't scare anyone lol, just thinking...


----------



## confetti83

Becoming a mother = worrying every day for the rest of ur life even if they are 40yrs old.
I used yo worry every night if my son was breathing. Than when he started school I worried that he may have an acc. It is a never ending story.

xxxxxxxx to all mummies and mummies 2b.


----------



## Wugz22

9 DPO and feeling ZILCH! How's it going with you, 2ndtry? 

The only weird thing (which I'm sure isn't even a symptom at all) was an extremely long and strange dream, involving many of my ex-boyfriends and pterodactyls. 



:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







pterodactyl-color-ostrom.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> 9 DPO and feeling ZILCH! How's it going with you, 2ndtry?
> 
> The only weird thing (which I'm sure isn't even a symptom at all) was an extremely long and strange dream, involving many of my ex-boyfriends and pterodactyls.
> 
> 
> 
> :wacko:

Idk wugz, I'm telling you different seems to be key, even if it's only 1 or 2 differences.

I started having very b long weird dreams too. I didn't think much of it at first cuz I tends to have word vivid dreams anyways. It want till I was in another site and this lady mentioned her dreams seemed more like "movies" that I realized mine were different. They were much longer and didn't bounce around so much and had complex plot lines, like a movie. I wouldn't have noticed if not for that lady saying it. She for her bfp a few days later :)

Normally v you have symptoms in 2ww, but really it's just progesterone playing tricks....so the absense of symptoms I think us good. :)


----------



## Angel wings13

Holy typos Batman! I swear my phone is getting worse! I don't feel like changing them.


----------



## Wugz22

Thanks Angel Wings! Still keeping hope alive. My boobs don't even hurt! usually by now in the TWW my search engine is filled with a billion crazy things like 'left hand itches + early pregnancy sign' but I can't even pretend like anything is happening in this body! 10 DPO is always the kiss of death for me, since that seems to be when my temperature always crashes. We'll see tomorrow!


----------



## Nazz4

So I got my test results... HCG is in the 40's, don't remember exactly because I was too busy worrying when she said my Progesterone is only 6.1 :nope: Very not good. I asked if they would put me on prog supplements and she said no, and she said they especially want to see if my blood work tomorrow shows an increase or not before doing anything. So I was very angry, called back at the office and asked again, they called me back saying I have to set up an appointment to talk to my obgyn and see what he says. So I have an appointment tomorrow morning. If anything I would at least like a prescription ready for when they get the results back Friday in case it doesn't get higher.

Not having a great day :( and I really really really don't want to go to work like this in such a bad mood. 

I hope everyone else is having a better than day than I am though, and wugz, stop worrying!!!


----------



## Wugz22

Nazz, I'm sure your little jelly bean is fine! Don't stees, not good for baby!

EWCM at 9 DPO for me.. WtH? My body loves doing the opposite of what it's supposed to. Do I Bd? My temps are way up, but could it be super late o again?


----------



## FTMommy01

Sorry your having a bad day Nazz :hugs: try hard not to stress, think positive but yes do what you have to do to make sure bean is healthy!!

Wugz, baby dance for sure!! you just never know!! 


As for me...STILL waiting for a positive opk ugh I feel like its never going to be positive!! CD 20 today :wacko:


----------



## Angel wings13

Sorry nazz, but it is early! I'm waiting to get my blood drawn now.

I get my first scan in 3 weeks


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz, I get ewcm at some point every wait. It means more than likely you are having an estrogen surge - hopefully cuz if a bean! People forget estrogen increases too


----------



## Angel wings13

The lab guy said I may not get results till Tuesday! That is way too long! Usually my bloods come back within 48 hrs!


----------



## 2ndtry04

My temps went down this morning..... only good thing is that my temps usualy don't do that.....and I feel wet down there and more creamy/sticky cm than I'm used to have....
But I don't feel a thing ...boobs are sort of bigger, but they aren't sore (and they are supposed to start hurting by now).....

Wugz, keep hoping 

Nazz, can't wait for more news, FX that results will be OK, and that little bean will grow every day....


----------



## confetti83

Nazz4 said:


> So I got my test results... HCG is in the 40's, don't remember exactly because I was too busy worrying when she said my Progesterone is only 6.1 :nope: Very not good. I asked if they would put me on prog supplements and she said no, and she said they especially want to see if my blood work tomorrow shows an increase or not before doing anything. So I was very angry, called back at the office and asked again, they called me back saying I have to set up an appointment to talk to my obgyn and see what he says. So I have an appointment tomorrow morning. If anything I would at least like a prescription ready for when they get the results back Friday in case it doesn't get higher.
> 
> Not having a great day :( and I really really really don't want to go to work like this in such a bad mood.
> 
> I hope everyone else is having a better than day than I am though, and wugz, stop worrying!!!

Have you eaten before the test? cause I read that it is better if you do it in the morn before having eaten bfast. Cause eating can diminish prog levels by 50%.


----------



## confetti83

Strange dreams Wugz! 

Ladies in the tww dont give up this thread is getting lucky!

:dust:


----------



## Angel wings13

Must. Not. Smell. Parmesan. Cheese. Yuck!
My son was eating pizza and a bread stick, the smell was bothering me, then he burped right at me- it was bad. Puked. Hiding outside now.


----------



## Angel wings13

I didn't know that about progesterone confetti. They tested mine today, and I hadn't eaten, but did have a soda and lots if water.


----------



## Nazz4

Thanks guys. No I didn't know that about eating before bloods either... I'm pretty sure I did have a bowl of cereal before I went in... I'll not eat tomorrow before these ones and we will see what happens.


----------



## Angel wings13

Hey nazz, your hcg still falls in "normal" range, and being so early, lower progesterone is at last an easy fix! I have heard the side effects can be a little unpleasant, but since you only take then during first tri, you probably won't really notice as you'll have PG symptoms too .

Fx you don't need them anyways, they always say the important part isn't the number, but how it rises. So don't lose hope.

I know I'll be a nervous wreck for my scan- I'm trying not to think about it too much, but I've already poured over tons of images for scans at that point in PG so if course I'll know what to look for ... Google can be your best friend or your worst enemy!


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> Must. Not. Smell. Parmesan. Cheese. Yuck!
> My son was eating pizza and a bread stick, the smell was bothering me, then he burped right at me- it was bad. Puked. Hiding outside now.

Mine was the smell of chocolate!


----------



## Tassiegal

Hey girls - i know i havent posted in here in a while - life has gotten in the way of me posting on forums unfortunately lol
Good to see that a few of you have your BFPs though! Its awesome news! 
Nazz - *hugs* hon - I am sure that bub is just still snuggling into your tummy - I hope the drs start listening to you when you go though as i have found a mothers intuition is usually right. 
TO everyone else - i have my fingers crossed for you all that this month is a good one for all of us!

AFM - the Dr increased my Clomid to 100mg this cycle - as she and i were both worried that i wasn't ovulating strongly enough. I think it worked because i had three days of +Opks! I was on 3 DPO yesterday before i put in my temp for this morning and then instead of being 4DPO it has put me back to 3dpo. Now i have to do today all over again *sigh* 
TMI i know - but has anyone ever had really bad cramps after orgasm during BD? We DTD last night and i had really bad cramps for about 40 minutes afterwards. I used to get cramps when i was 20 weeks pg with my other kids and further along than that but never this early. I guess i am just grasping at straws considering that i have no other symptoms really - not even sore BBs this month - where as last month they were killing me from O right to the day before AF.


----------



## Angel wings13

Idk if you would call it "cramps" but I have gotten an almost nauseous feeling afterwards, idk, not exactly like nauseous but like indigestion or something. I think :blush: if its "intense" sometimes it can almost feel like your organs got jostled around...or that's how its happened to me anyways.


----------



## 2ndtry04

...and my temp went up this morning, highest this cycle.... but I think it's the usual pattern .... no sore boobs yet.... weird totally...

nazz, when are your results coming? FX that everything will be ok ...

angel, :lol: for that smell problems, I can't wait to feel that again (in 1st pregnancy I couldn't stand meat smell!)


----------



## Wugz22

10 DPO nose dive, as predicted. Scary how well I know my cycle after 6 months of this.

Ladies, I am bowing out of B&B for a while, and I just tucked my BBT thermometer away in the medicine cabinet. Clearly all this effort is getting me no where, so I'm done. 

Best of luck to the ladies still TTC, and a continued healthy pregnancy to you lucky ladies! I appreciate all your support and kind words. Hopefully I can check in with you in a few months with a healthy bump of my own:flower:


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> 10 DPO nose dive, as predicted. Scary how well I know my cycle after 6 months of this.
> 
> Ladies, I am bowing out of B&B for a while, and I just tucked my BBT thermometer away in the medicine cabinet. Clearly all this effort is getting me no where, so I'm done.
> 
> Best of luck to the ladies still TTC, and a continued healthy pregnancy to you lucky ladies! I appreciate all your support and kind words. Hopefully I can check in with you in a few months with a healthy bump of my own:flower:

Aw, wugz! :hugs:
My bff often has 9 or 10 day luteal phases. It took her a year to conceive her first. In fact, she conceived on my 30th b day! My b day is December, and in January they were going to start injections.

That conception is now a healthy 2 1/2 yr old!

She is trying now for their second, and her doc told her to stop using opk's (she never gets a positive) and to throw the thermometer out, as it was driving her crazy!

She is waiting 3 more months and will then move onto injections - so you never know. 

I wish you would stay, but I understand. I was going to go ntnp myself. Good luck hun, I'll Jeep you in my thoughts :flower:
:hugs:


----------



## FTMommy01

Wugz :hugs: I know how frustrating it is. I had to take a month off to relax and not think about it because each month was so heart breaking. I hope you get your BFP soon!!

CD 21 today, I have to O sooner or later lol. Im hoping today I get a positive OPK we have been doing so good at BDing every other day and I have stayed up with taking my prenatals and this week Ive been taking mucinex to help. My sister in law called yesterday...they weren't even trying and she said they are expecting baby number 3 due in late October....shot to the heart :wacko: I am VERY happy for them but its so hard not to be jealous. 


Ahh my time will come soon, hopefully!


----------



## Angel wings13

Ft mommy, I know how frustrating long cycles are! This one I o'd around CD 32!


----------



## AnakeRose

:hugs: wugz we'll be thinking about ya!


----------



## 2ndtry04

wugz, i will miss you here..... but i can understand.....


----------



## confetti83

Wugz I wish you all the best for your coming plans. I will miss you too.


----------



## Angel wings13

Confetti, I can't believe you are almost 16 weeks! 
How are you feeling ? Seems like you lucked out with not too many symptoms!


----------



## Angel wings13

At 18 dpo
Hcg: 221
Progesterone: 16.9


----------



## FTMommy01

Is that good Angel?? I hope so!!


FINALLY got my smiley face on my OPK today :happydance: !!

DH and I Have BD'ed every other day this week, last night we used preseed and Ive been taking mucinex and prenatals everyday. We will BD tonight Sunday and Monday, really hope this is our month!!

ugh on to the dreaded TWW!
What should I be eating/drinking in the TWW??


----------



## confetti83

Angel wings13 said:


> Confetti, I can't believe you are almost 16 weeks!
> How are you feeling ? Seems like you lucked out with not too many symptoms!

Time is flying! I am super sleepy most of the day and at night I xant sleep. Have to pee every hour at night but I cant complain.


----------



## Angel wings13

221 is basically average, and they want you at last at 9, preferably 12-20, so looking good, today I get my 2nd blood, so what's important us that the hcg rises!


----------



## Angel wings13

I meant at least v9 for progesterone, preferably v12-20

Just did my 2nd blood, they want it to be at least 60% more hcg, but really doubling us ideal


----------



## Angel wings13

Congrats on the smiley ft mommy! :sex:


----------



## Nazz4

I got my second blood results today and good news! My hcg more than doubled and my progesterone is at 13! So I don't need to go on supplements (yet). I get another blood in a week and first ultrasound in 2 weeks :) we are very pleased. My mom is making us tell the rest of my family about the pregnancy tonight at dinner, so we are very nervous. We are expecting some shame, shock, and lectures. Wish us luck! How is everyone else doing? Angel your levels definitely look good!


----------



## Angel wings13

Yes nazz! See! Its how they rise!

Update:

NOW I'M 18 DPO! Wednesday I was actually 16 dpo which is even better!

Ff changed my o, which is funny because, Jason and I were just talking about, uh, the bd we had on march 25th, and uh, lets just say I think a LOT if sperm made it in! Plus I got that final positive opk's that day..... When I told him I kinda felt like that was when err conceived he said he's been thinking that b all along!

So, I go on ff, and my override settings were still on from that weird o I had! I put them back to "advanced" and it changed, a did the opk and research method... So, 3 to 1 says I o'd that Monday! That means my bfp was 12 dpo and that messy one was only 8!


----------



## Angel wings13

Ok, I am freaking out. I know stress isn't good, but can stress effect things before there is even an embryo?

Idk, my heart is pounding I've been googling since I got off work (5 hours ago!)

I have panic disorder (thanks to my graves disease), and have been on anti-anxiety meds for 4 years. Well, this medicine is a category d. Meaning only to be taken if benefits outweigh the risks.

My doc isn't too concerned, as its a common medicine, and says usually if you just take the minimum necessary, my body uses almost all of it so hardly any can cross the placenta.
Also, the studies on thus need in pregnancy were done in the 70s, and newer studies are coming out and they bump it to a class C, meaning "unsure"...

well I have been taking half the last couple days, and I feel like I'm about to have a breakdown. My doc said to see what happened but if I felt funny from taking less, to go back to normal dose.

The medicine is klonopin, I take it twice a day.

I'm thinking benefits outweigh risks, and I have found MANY stories from other women in this med that had totally healthy babies ...

But there's always that chance...

But if the medicine reduces anxiety, and mine us thru the roof right now, should I just go back to taking it normal?


----------



## AnakeRose

confetti83 said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> Confetti, I can't believe you are almost 16 weeks!
> How are you feeling ? Seems like you lucked out with not too many symptoms!
> 
> Time is flying! I am super sleepy most of the day and at night I xant sleep. Have to pee every hour at night but I cant complain.Click to expand...

I was like that for a few weeks and it went away...now at 20 weeks it's back again. Going to ask my OB if I need to increase vitamins. 

5 days till we find out!!!!


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> Ok, I am freaking out. I know stress isn't good, but can stress effect things before there is even an embryo?
> 
> Idk, my heart is pounding I've been googling since I got off work (5 hours ago!)
> 
> I have panic disorder (thanks to my graves disease), and have been on anti-anxiety meds for 4 years. Well, this medicine is a category d. Meaning only to be taken if benefits outweigh the risks.
> 
> My doc isn't too concerned, as its a common medicine, and says usually if you just take the minimum necessary, my body uses almost all of it so hardly any can cross the placenta.
> Also, the studies on thus need in pregnancy were done in the 70s, and newer studies are coming out and they bump it to a class C, meaning "unsure"...
> 
> well I have been taking half the last couple days, and I feel like I'm about to have a breakdown. My doc said to see what happened but if I felt funny from taking less, to go back to normal dose.
> 
> The medicine is klonopin, I take it twice a day.
> 
> I'm thinking benefits outweigh risks, and I have found MANY stories from other women in this med that had totally healthy babies ...
> 
> But there's always that chance...
> 
> But if the medicine reduces anxiety, and mine us thru the roof right now, should I just go back to taking it normal?

I'm like that with my asthma inhaler. I just have to take it only when needed.


----------



## Wugz22

:bfp: ??????

Please excuse the nasty nail polish.... is this a BFP?!?! Why isn't it centered like the picture!?!? It's all off to the side?
 



Attached Files:







photo-4.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Wugz22

OK I used the second test and now its in the middle (I dropped box before I used it because I was all freaked out so maybe that's why the first one was off center)

DO YOU SEE IT!?!??! am i crazy!??!?!!?!??! AHHHHHHHHHHHHH:yipee::yipee::wohoo:
 



Attached Files:







BFP.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Wugz22

I promise its pinker in person, this picture doesn't do it justice!


----------



## 2ndtry04

I see something wugz...... i really do....on second one.... [-o&lt;


----------



## Wugz22

Here's the best picture. With that first test, the test line is allllllll the way to the left of the screen (note to self: don't DROP pregnancy test before you use it:dohh:.)


DH is at work..... just bought him a little surprise present to share the news :)

I was 1000000000% sure I wasn't PG and told him I could tell I'd get my period today or tomorrow, so he's going to be blown away. 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







2bpfs.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Wugz22

2nd try, your chart is looking strong. I had a big dip on 10 dpo, and then today it shot up to the highest its been all cycle. That's the only sign I've had! I feel nothing!!!!


----------



## confetti83

Angel I hope you find an answer to your medication prob.

Wugz I think you may be a new bump buddy for Angel and Nazz!!!!!


----------



## AnakeRose

Wugz22 said:


> :bfp: ??????
> 
> Please excuse the nasty nail polish.... is this a BFP?!?! Why isn't it centered like the picture!?!? It's all off to the side?

The strip must have been slightly off center...HOLY COW!! Do another test tomorrow! It'll be way darker :D


----------



## AnakeRose

Wugz22 said:


> Here's the best picture. With that first test, the test line is allllllll the way to the left of the screen (note to self: don't DROP pregnancy test before you use it:dohh:.)
> 
> 
> DH is at work..... just bought him a little surprise present to share the news :)
> 
> I was 1000000000% sure I wasn't PG and told him I could tell I'd get my period today or tomorrow, so he's going to be blown away.
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:happydance: SO HAPPY FOR YOU WUGZ!!! :happydance:


----------



## AnakeRose

Wugz22 said:


> Here's the best picture. With that first test, the test line is allllllll the way to the left of the screen (note to self: don't DROP pregnancy test before you use it:dohh:.)
> 
> 
> DH is at work..... just bought him a little surprise present to share the news :)
> 
> I was 1000000000% sure I wasn't PG and told him I could tell I'd get my period today or tomorrow, so he's going to be blown away.
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I swore I was going to get my period too about 2 days before I got my + too!


----------



## Nazz4

Omg yayyy wugz!!!


----------



## Nazz4

3 bfps all in one cycle!!! This must be a lucky month, hopefully more to come!! Wugz that first test looks like the strip was just put in too low.

We can all be bump buddies! How exciting!!

Well some of my family took the news really well, and some (mainly my dad) did not take it too well... soooo we have to get through that. He will get over it though I'm sure. I'm already starting to eat a lot more than usual and I'm pretty gassy :blush:. I'm getting emotional here and there; I was driving home from work the other day and I started crying because I was hungry LOL wtf???


----------



## confetti83

Nazz4 said:


> 3 bfps all in one cycle!!! This must be a lucky month, hopefully more to come!! Wugz that first test looks like the strip was just put in too low.
> 
> We can all be bump buddies! How exciting!!
> 
> Well some of my family took the news really well, and some (mainly my dad) did not take it too well... soooo we have to get through that. He will get over it though I'm sure. I'm already starting to eat a lot more than usual and I'm pretty gassy :blush:. I'm getting emotional here and there; I was driving home from work the other day and I started crying because I was hungry LOL wtf???

Everyone will get more excited as time goes by dont worry. 

I cried when I was seeing Toy Story with my son lol crazy hormones.


----------



## 2ndtry04

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
3xbfp in one cycle, girls i'm so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!

Wugz congrats!!!


----------



## 2ndtry04

Wugz22 said:


> 2nd try, your chart is looking strong. I had a big dip on 10 dpo, and then today it shot up to the highest its been all cycle. That's the only sign I've had! I feel nothing!!!!

:hugs:

I woke up with sore boobs, but just on sides, and it went away after one hour....nothing else....
I have creamy cm and cervix is high but super firm....

and i think my temps will go down tomorrow and day after.....


----------



## Wugz22

2nd, do you usually get creamy CM right now? I'm usually dry as a bone before AF, but have had some creamy CM!

You're on the lucky thread.... let's make it 4 :bfp: this month!!!!


----------



## PDubs10612

Congrats Wugz! so Happy for another BFP in this thread...you guys must be a lucky bunch :)


----------



## confetti83

We will soon have to move this thread to the pregnancy area Yay!!!!


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> OK I used the second test and now its in the middle (I dropped box before I used it because I was all freaked out so maybe that's why the first one was off center)
> 
> DO YOU SEE IT!?!??! am i crazy!??!?!!?!??! AHHHHHHHHHHHHH:yipee::yipee::wohoo:

:happydance: :headspin:

This thread is on a hot streak! Woo hoo!
3 bfp's in LESS THAN 10 DAYS! And we are a smaller group than most threads!

Ft mommy & 2nd try : the stork will be hitting you guys up next! And who knows? Maybe Pdubs will get a surprise too!

:hugs: I'm so happy for you! What did hubby say?!

Wow 3 of us can be bump buddies!!


----------



## Wugz22

DH was in SHOCK. 

Kinda of a funny story... Before he left for work in the morning, I screamed at him like I have never screamed before, over something stupid... Like stepping on my freshly mopped floor. He didn't argue back at me even though I was a raging b****, and just left for work. When he came home, I had a little gift bag with a card for him and told him it was an apology present. He read the card first, which said "I'm sorry I snapped on you. I blame it on the hormones, because I'm pregnant" his face was priceless, and he swelled up with some tears.

Crazy thing is he said he had a dream this morning that I was PG, even though I'd been insisting for the last 5 days that there was NO chance.

Thank you all for your amazing support, I am lucky to have found you:hugs:


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> 2nd try, your chart is looking strong. I had a big dip on 10 dpo, and then today it shot up to the highest its been all cycle. That's the only sign I've had! I feel nothing!!!!

I knew your lack of symptoms was a good sign! I've seen it all over google! All the women with tons of 2ww symptoms suddenly get no symptoms, and then a bfp! I swear that's the earliest way of knowing you're pregnant! Just like I had that bfn dream, that was opposite! The mega Af cramps at 10 before Af was way different for me! 

You know what else is funny? All 3 of us v were throwing in the towel! It was nazz's last chance, you tried to abandon us (Shame on you! Lol), and I was gonna go ntnp!

Its like our bodies could have gotten pregnant all along, but just wanted us to lose all hope first, lol.

This is so exciting!


----------



## 2ndtry04

i think i'll have to give up first to have a chance :lol:

girls i'm sooo happy for you, and hope that rest of us fill follow.....for me probably in some other month, my temps went down this morning, like they usually do.....

Wugs, great way to tell your DH, :) that he knew before you


----------



## Wugz22

2ndtry we're all pulling for you! And Ft mommy too!

Now that I think about it, this was really the perfect cycle for it to happen. I'm a teacher, and my due date will be right at Christmas time (as I'm sure Nazz and Angel Wings will be too!). This way, I'll already be on Christmas break for 2 weeks, which will give me two extra weeks of paid maternity leave!

I made an appointment with my doctor last Thursday when my temp dropped and I thought I was out, to talk about my 'infertility'. Guess I'll keep the appointment but just change the reason:happydance:

Angel... I know, I'm so embarrassed that I was such a big baby and ready to give up a few days ago. Crazy how things work out!

Never give up!


----------



## PDubs10612

Lucky thread...so happy for all you ladies :)


----------



## Wugz22

PDubs, are you guys NTNP?


----------



## Angel wings13

PDubs10612 said:


> Lucky thread...so happy for all you ladies :)

Yeah, maybe you should stick around!
;)

I like our group, it's not the same when someone leaves!

@wugz- I was just teasing you about leaving, wee all know how frustrating this process is. Glad you are back!

This day cannot go fast enough!
I'm dying for my blood results!

I used an hcg calculator, and since my first number was 221 ( excellent for 16 dpo, not bad for 18), I need Friday's blood to be 370 at least, but ideally around 440 - hoping for a double! But I have read that sometimes babies take up to 72 hrs to completely double, so at least 60% of a rise 48 hrs later is considered normal in the 4th week. Usually late in the 4th, early in the 5th, the numbers really spike! Fx

And sticky dust! :dust:


----------



## Angel wings13

Oh , wugz, idk if you knew this, cuz I didn't, but STOP TEMPING AFTER ABOUT 18 DPO!

I found out after that some women can REALLY fluctuate and since estrogen rises with progesterone, you're temp can do weird stuff once pregnant. I still took mine till my bloods were taken, but then put the thermometer away. And be prepared for the possibility of weird cm! (TMI but true!)


----------



## AnakeRose

Wugz22 said:


> DH was in SHOCK.
> 
> Kinda of a funny story... Before he left for work in the morning, I screamed at him like I have never screamed before, over something stupid... Like stepping on my freshly mopped floor. He didn't argue back at me even though I was a raging b****, and just left for work. When he came home, I had a little gift bag with a card for him and told him it was an apology present. He read the card first, which said "I'm sorry I snapped on you. I blame it on the hormones, because I'm pregnant" his face was priceless, and he swelled up with some tears.
> 
> Crazy thing is he said he had a dream this morning that I was PG, even though I'd been insisting for the last 5 days that there was NO chance.
> 
> Thank you all for your amazing support, I am lucky to have found you:hugs:

Awww...ok now you have me crying! Hormones!!


----------



## AnakeRose

Wugz22 said:


> 2ndtry we're all pulling for you! And Ft mommy too!
> 
> Now that I think about it, this was really the perfect cycle for it to happen. I'm a teacher, and my due date will be right at Christmas time (as I'm sure Nazz and Angel Wings will be too!). This way, I'll already be on Christmas break for 2 weeks, which will give me two extra weeks of paid maternity leave!
> 
> I made an appointment with my doctor last Thursday when my temp dropped and I thought I was out, to talk about my 'infertility'. Guess I'll keep the appointment but just change the reason:happydance:
> 
> Angel... I know, I'm so embarrassed that I was such a big baby and ready to give up a few days ago. Crazy how things work out!
> 
> Never give up!

Blame those pesky hormones :D


----------



## Wugz22

Angel wings13 said:


> Oh , wugz, idk if you knew this, cuz I didn't, but STOP TEMPING AFTER ABOUT 18 DPO!
> 
> I found out after that some women can REALLY fluctuate and since estrogen rises with progesterone, you're temp can do weird stuff once pregnant. I still took mine till my bloods were taken, but then put the thermometer away. And be prepared for the possibility of weird cm! (TMI but true!)

Thanks for the heads up!!!! Every couple hours, I feel "something" discharging, and run to the bathroom, terrified that its going to be red or brown, but is just white and creamy? Normal or not?


----------



## confetti83

Wugz22 said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> Oh , wugz, idk if you knew this, cuz I didn't, but STOP TEMPING AFTER ABOUT 18 DPO!
> 
> I found out after that some women can REALLY fluctuate and since estrogen rises with progesterone, you're temp can do weird stuff once pregnant. I still took mine till my bloods were taken, but then put the thermometer away. And be prepared for the possibility of weird cm! (TMI but true!)
> 
> Thanks for the heads up!!!! Every couple hours, I feel "something" discharging, and run to the bathroom, terrified that its going to be red or brown, but is just white and creamy? Normal or not?Click to expand...


Yip very normal. Since getting preg I change my pantyliner more than twice everyday they are like soaking wet yuck.lol


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> Wugz22 said:
> 
> 
> 2ndtry we're all pulling for you! And Ft mommy too!
> 
> Now that I think about it, this was really the perfect cycle for it to happen. I'm a teacher, and my due date will be right at Christmas time (as I'm sure Nazz and Angel Wings will be too!). This way, I'll already be on Christmas break for 2 weeks, which will give me two extra weeks of paid maternity leave!
> 
> I made an appointment with my doctor last Thursday when my temp dropped and I thought I was out, to talk about my 'infertility'. Guess I'll keep the appointment but just change the reason:happydance:
> 
> Angel... I know, I'm so embarrassed that I was such a big baby and ready to give up a few days ago. Crazy how things work out!
> 
> Never give up!
> 
> Blame those pesky hormones :DClick to expand...

Yep! Lol! I've cried several times since ovulation! Not to mention Jay and I don't argue that much, but we argued a lot during my 2ww.... I can say that MOST (but not all) of the times were due to me being bitchy. Now work is stressing me out more than it already was. I hate my job, and the last couple says I've been so irritated that I actually paid someone $20 so I could go home first instead of her! Worth it cuz otherwise I was afraid b I'd say something to make me lose my job. I have zero patience right now . With all my other pregnancies I was never moody like this. Maybe I'll be better once I have my scan and see the heart beat . I think I'll relax after that. That's all I'm obsessing over, wish my scan was next week, but b it would be probably too early to see the hb, so waitingtill 7 1/2 weeks is b better because they should at least see the fetal pole, and usually see the hb then - although I've read stories of seeing first hb at 5 1/2 wks, but some not for a couple more weeks....

Stickiest dust ever for everyone!
:dust:

Ft mommy and 2nd try and Pdubs:
First off :sex:
Then: :yipee: :wohoo: :headspin: (ancient pregnancy dance) :haha:


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> Wugz22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> Oh , wugz, idk if you knew this, cuz I didn't, but STOP TEMPING AFTER ABOUT 18 DPO!
> 
> I found out after that some women can REALLY fluctuate and since estrogen rises with progesterone, you're temp can do weird stuff once pregnant. I still took mine till my bloods were taken, but then put the thermometer away. And be prepared for the possibility of weird cm! (TMI but true!)
> 
> Thanks for the heads up!!!! Every couple hours, I feel "something" discharging, and run to the bathroom, terrified that its going to be red or brown, but is just white and creamy? Normal or not?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yip very normal. Since getting preg I change my pantyliner more than twice everyday they are like soaking wet yuck.lolClick to expand...

I got all panicky Friday night, (TMI) cuz I went to pee and when I wiped there was like a yellowish little glob of jelly. Sorry it sounds gross, I thought maybe my mucous plug was already breaking! But I found out that it can happen while the plug is forming and that the plug constantly is "regenerating" so it sheds a little here and there....also, if you've already had a baby, it's more likely to happen because the cervix tends to be a little more open than for first time pregnancies. It said only to call the doc if a REALLY big glob came out, but even then it could be fine.

I just freaked cuz that's never happened to me before, but this like my 7 th pregnancy now, so my cervix has dealt with lots of changes lol


----------



## PDubs10612

Wugz22 said:


> PDubs, are you guys NTNP?

Kinda...stopped doing OPKs...waiting for my next cycle to start...still on the same one from January so waiting for meds to kick in but trying to just BD lots and thats about it


----------



## AnakeRose

Wugz22 said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> Oh , wugz, idk if you knew this, cuz I didn't, but STOP TEMPING AFTER ABOUT 18 DPO!
> 
> I found out after that some women can REALLY fluctuate and since estrogen rises with progesterone, you're temp can do weird stuff once pregnant. I still took mine till my bloods were taken, but then put the thermometer away. And be prepared for the possibility of weird cm! (TMI but true!)
> 
> Thanks for the heads up!!!! Every couple hours, I feel "something" discharging, and run to the bathroom, terrified that its going to be red or brown, but is just white and creamy? Normal or not?Click to expand...

Totally normal! I'm 20 weeks and STILL getting gobs of it (TMI sorry :haha:). Even if you get some slight bleeding I wouldn't panic unless it lasts awhile and you get strong cramping. It's most likely baby snuggling in for it's 9 month ride :D


----------



## AnakeRose

confetti83 said:


> Wugz22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> Oh , wugz, idk if you knew this, cuz I didn't, but STOP TEMPING AFTER ABOUT 18 DPO!
> 
> I found out after that some women can REALLY fluctuate and since estrogen rises with progesterone, you're temp can do weird stuff once pregnant. I still took mine till my bloods were taken, but then put the thermometer away. And be prepared for the possibility of weird cm! (TMI but true!)
> 
> Thanks for the heads up!!!! Every couple hours, I feel "something" discharging, and run to the bathroom, terrified that its going to be red or brown, but is just white and creamy? Normal or not?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yip very normal. Since getting preg I change my pantyliner more than twice everyday they are like soaking wet yuck.lolClick to expand...

LOL Ok good I'm not the only one!


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wugz22 said:
> 
> 
> 2ndtry we're all pulling for you! And Ft mommy too!
> 
> Now that I think about it, this was really the perfect cycle for it to happen. I'm a teacher, and my due date will be right at Christmas time (as I'm sure Nazz and Angel Wings will be too!). This way, I'll already be on Christmas break for 2 weeks, which will give me two extra weeks of paid maternity leave!
> 
> I made an appointment with my doctor last Thursday when my temp dropped and I thought I was out, to talk about my 'infertility'. Guess I'll keep the appointment but just change the reason:happydance:
> 
> Angel... I know, I'm so embarrassed that I was such a big baby and ready to give up a few days ago. Crazy how things work out!
> 
> Never give up!
> 
> Blame those pesky hormones :DClick to expand...
> 
> Yep! Lol! I've cried several times since ovulation! Not to mention Jay and I don't argue that much, but we argued a lot during my 2ww.... I can say that MOST (but not all) of the times were due to me being bitchy. Now work is stressing me out more than it already was. I hate my job, and the last couple says I've been so irritated that I actually paid someone $20 so I could go home first instead of her! Worth it cuz otherwise I was afraid b I'd say something to make me lose my job. I have zero patience right now . With all my other pregnancies I was never moody like this. Maybe I'll be better once I have my scan and see the heart beat . I think I'll relax after that. That's all I'm obsessing over, wish my scan was next week, but b it would be probably too early to see the hb, so waitingtill 7 1/2 weeks is b better because they should at least see the fetal pole, and usually see the hb then - although I've read stories of seeing first hb at 5 1/2 wks, but some not for a couple more weeks....
> 
> Stickiest dust ever for everyone!
> :dust:
> 
> Ft mommy and 2nd try and Pdubs:
> First off :sex:
> Then: :yipee: :wohoo: :headspin: (ancient pregnancy dance) :haha:Click to expand...

Maybe you're having a girl :D


----------



## Angel wings13

Do they say preggo's are Moodier with a girl?

I can tell you this much, I am CRAZY bloated right now. I went from "pants are snug" to looking like I'm 3 or 4 months!

Literally went to work with a close to flat stomach, now it's popped out, I tried sucking in to see what would happen, and it didn't budge! Wth? I'm only 5 weeks! This happened last time (with my MC)..... Omg I sorta ruled out twins, cuz of my beta, but now I'm wondering! 

I know bloating is normal but this is crazy! I'm not too constipated, I didn't "go" today though. but I don't see one day doing this! 

I hope it's just weird gas/bloating and will go back down. Otherwise people are going to notice!


----------



## Angel wings13

Well apparently gas is the cause, lol. I made that post an hour ago, but for some reason it didn't go thru...

I'm still popping out, but not like earlier. Weird! 

Well for now I guess it's a good sign that I'm getting a new symptom!


----------



## Nazz4

I just got home from visiting Me and OH's families :wacko: The last day did not go well... like at all. Apparently I made some comment about how most women breast feed for about a year give or take, and it offended OH's sister and their whole family because she only breastfed for 3 months... Somehow my words got twisted into me saying that she was a bad mother for it or something... and OH's step mom made some vague, passive-aggressive, snarky comment at me and neither of us knew what the hell she was talking about. And they were also mad that I had made another comment about how OH's sisters kid keeps going to the fireplace and knocking over all the glass and metal decorations filling it and he's going to get hurt some day. I mean come on, tots aren't supposed to play at fire places and if they are going to you should child proof it. Common sense. I'm soooo glad I'm back home lol too much drama for me to handle with everything else going on plus raging hormones.

Wugz you and I both had no symptoms and were ready to give up! It's funny how things work out that way!

I also stopped temping after reading about that online, because I was freaking out about my temp fluctuating. So glad about no more temping! :happydance: And also I had spotting the night of my expected period and then a little here and there when I wiped for the next couple of days, and so far everything is fine. So I'm not too worried about it. I get another blood test on Thursday and hoping it goes well! And then ultrasound a week after that! I've already started getting bigger, not sure if it's just bloating or what, but thinking maybe possibly there is more than one in there...


----------



## Angel wings13

Yeah, the bloating is no joke!
I googled "5 weeks pregnant and extremely bloated" etc

Lots of women were going thru the same. I can't button my work pants! 

Nazz- are you kinda petite?
I am smallish, and I read that shorter and thinner women go one extreme or another. With my boys, especially my first, I could have gone easily 5 months without anyone knowing. Apparently in subsequent pregnancies you show earlier, and depending in your body type you may pop out earlier than usual. I know from previous u/s that my uterus is located very close to the front if my body. The tech actually made me go pee first (usually they want your bladder full to "push" the uterus forward) cuz my bladder being over full somehow took up too much room, lol, after I peed (and felt much better, I was about to burst!) She said I was rare in that I don't need a full bladder, she could see fine without it, cuz my uterus is VERY anteriorly located. No wonder my youngest felt like he wanted to posh right out my tummy a couple weeks before birth!


----------



## confetti83

Nazz dont worry what other people think. Just try and aboid comments about her kids cause everyone is touchy about his tots even when it is something for their sake. In your case she is touchy plus bitchy so no comment lol. Remember it is your time now so it is payback baby if they sat a nasty comment cry cry use the hormones to make them feel bad it worls esp when you will get your bump more effect.It is not nice to upset a preg lady lol


----------



## 2ndtry04

confetti is 100% right! Nazz, don't let them make you upset....

CD1 here....but I'm OK with it, last cycle was weird with that 11dpo bleed and late AF....so, for now, I'm just happy that my cycle went back to normal 27day! :)
And looking at my temps, it didn't look like good O, just a small rise where it was expected...and since I'm over 35, dr told me that I should expect that not every cycle is ovulatory, so maybe this one will be :)


----------



## Wugz22

Glad your staing positive 2ndtry! That's the best thing you can do!

Alright girls I should be visiting the doctor on Wednesday, what should I expect? Bloodwork? Papsmear? How should prepare? Will I do a pee test, so I should hold it for a few hours to make it nice and concentrated? 

Went to my parent's house last night for a cookout, and man was it tough to try and get away with not drinking! My mom and I usually polish off a bottle between the two of us during dinner. My super sneaky strategy was to use a plastic cup instead of a see through wine glass... And I filled it up with sparkling water.... No on suspected a thing!


----------



## PDubs10612

Good luck to you this cycle 2ndtry :)


----------



## PDubs10612

So about a week ago DH's sister told me that they are going to start TTC and that it would be awesome if we got preggers at the same time. A little history...She is a few years older than DH but got engaged AFTER us by a few months so we were planning weddings at basically the same time...it was a NIGHTMARE...anyway...I'm very nervous to be pregnant at the same time as her...especially since first one born will first grandbaby for DH's side...DH's mom had a dream that "someone" was pregnant and she just had to tell me haha...oh brother...the in-law family can be interesting...

On the brighter side I showed DH the small pile of baby clothes that I bought a while ago when there was a sale...he just smiled looking through it all.,..and he picked one out to give to his best friend who is expecting in September..

Feeling very calm about TTC now and just patiently waiting for next cycle to start so I can continue my "treatments" from the specialist...also got up to my 1500mg of Metformin on Sunday so hoping that keeps my cycles regular once they start :)


----------



## Angel wings13

P dubs, I've heard the Metformin work miracles before, my gp even had me on it for awhile, but turned out my thyroid levels were out if whack.

So.....
Got the call,
Numbers more than doubled!
Wed 16 dpo 221
Fri 18 dpo 520
:happydance:


----------



## Wugz22

OMG my Doctor's office said they don't do the first prenatal until 7 weeks! This is not fair! Not that it makes any difference that I see a doctor now or in 3 weeks but I just really wanted to! 

My friend, who is 12 weeks, goes to the same office as me and says that's normal, they said the same to her. It's the best hospital in town with the best doctors so I guess I'll just have to be patient.


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> Glad your staing positive 2ndtry! That's the best thing you can do!
> 
> Alright girls I should be visiting the doctor on Wednesday, what should I expect? Bloodwork? Papsmear? How should prepare? Will I do a pee test, so I should hold it for a few hours to make it nice and concentrated?
> 
> Went to my parent's house last night for a cookout, and man was it tough to try and get away with not drinking! My mom and I usually polish off a bottle between the two of us during dinner. My super sneaky strategy was to use a plastic cup instead of a see through wine glass... And I filled it up with sparkling water.... No on suspected a thing!

Every doc is different. Mine doesn't do a urine test if you call saying you're pregnant, he prefers to sew you at around 7 weeks since lmp for u/s.

I asked for blood work. My old doc just sent me for blood work first.

So it just depends ....
IF you get bloodwork, ask for a "series" beta. One hcg level means nothing. How often it doubles is more important.

If you're anything like me, peeing won't be a problem. Lol.

Generally they won't see a gestational sac till about 1000 hcg
By 2000, they should see the fetal pole, and often the hb.


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> OMG my Doctor's office said they don't do the first prenatal until 7 weeks! This is not fair! Not that it makes any difference that I see a doctor now or in 3 weeks but I just really wanted to!
> 
> My friend, who is 12 weeks, goes to the same office as me and says that's normal, they said the same to her. It's the best hospital in town with the best doctors so I guess I'll just have to be patient.

Ah, see? That means , especially since it's in a hospital (so us mine) that they will do an u/s I bet! That's exciting!

After 6 weeks, what they see on u/s is most important. They do 7 because if the variation if implantation and ovulation.


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz/nazz- now we are in a totally different 2ww! Lol


----------



## Wugz22

Angel wings13 said:


> Wugz/nazz- now we are in a totally different 2ww! Lol

Totally!!!!! I'm glad that you're a week ahead of me so you can give me a heads up on everything I'm about to go through :thumbup:


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> Do they say preggo's are Moodier with a girl?
> 
> I can tell you this much, I am CRAZY bloated right now. I went from "pants are snug" to looking like I'm 3 or 4 months!
> 
> Literally went to work with a close to flat stomach, now it's popped out, I tried sucking in to see what would happen, and it didn't budge! Wth? I'm only 5 weeks! This happened last time (with my MC)..... Omg I sorta ruled out twins, cuz of my beta, but now I'm wondering!
> 
> I know bloating is normal but this is crazy! I'm not too constipated, I didn't "go" today though. but I don't see one day doing this!
> 
> I hope it's just weird gas/bloating and will go back down. Otherwise people are going to notice!

I bloated big time at first too. None of my jeans fit. It did go away after a week or so. Don't worry girl it's normal!

LOL I only said maybe you're having a girl because you said you weren't moody with your boys ;)


----------



## FTMommy01

OMG so much has happened!!!! 


WUGS :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: SO happy for you!!!

This thread has been so lucky lately I can only hope I get my BFP this month too!! Thinking I ovulated either Saturday or Sunday so im in the beginning of the TWW!!


----------



## AnakeRose

Wugz22 said:


> OMG my Doctor's office said they don't do the first prenatal until 7 weeks! This is not fair! Not that it makes any difference that I see a doctor now or in 3 weeks but I just really wanted to!
> 
> My friend, who is 12 weeks, goes to the same office as me and says that's normal, they said the same to her. It's the best hospital in town with the best doctors so I guess I'll just have to be patient.

That's normal. I didn't have my first pre-natal till 8 weeks and then again at 12 weeks. Now I"m going once a month or whenever I can get there working around my work schedule. 

Take deep breath and relax girl :) and Don't Panic (in big friendly yellow letters, if you know the reference)


----------



## 2ndtry04

FT and PDubs, we are next! :dance: 3 more to go!

and it is so great to follow your pregnancies here girls :)


----------



## PDubs10612

2ndtry04 said:


> FT and PDubs, we are next! :dance: 3 more to go!
> 
> and it is so great to follow your pregnancies here girls :)

This is the only time I feel good about being outnumbered...Will be great to have this whole thread preggers :)


----------



## 2ndtry04

PDubs10612 said:


> 2ndtry04 said:
> 
> 
> FT and PDubs, we are next! :dance: 3 more to go!
> 
> and it is so great to follow your pregnancies here girls :)
> 
> This is the only time I feel good about being outnumbered...Will be great to have this whole thread preggers :)Click to expand...

:happydance:


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> Do they say preggo's are Moodier with a girl?
> 
> I can tell you this much, I am CRAZY bloated right now. I went from "pants are snug" to looking like I'm 3 or 4 months!
> 
> Literally went to work with a close to flat stomach, now it's popped out, I tried sucking in to see what would happen, and it didn't budge! Wth? I'm only 5 weeks! This happened last time (with my MC)..... Omg I sorta ruled out twins, cuz of my beta, but now I'm wondering!
> 
> I know bloating is normal but this is crazy! I'm not too constipated, I didn't "go" today though. but I don't see one day doing this!
> 
> I hope it's just weird gas/bloating and will go back down. Otherwise people are going to notice!
> 
> I bloated big time at first too. None of my jeans fit. It did go away after a week or so. Don't worry girl it's normal!
> 
> LOL I only said maybe you're having a girl because you said you weren't moody with your boys ;)Click to expand...

:dohh: oh I see, lol.

Bloating went down a bit. I kind of feel swollen in general.

I've only been getting waves of nausea, and usually in the afternoon.

Well I did puke a bit that one day last week.. ..

And also a few days after ovulation, I'm thinking that was the start of implanting and I got a pop of hormone cocktail.

Actually feel kinda queasy right now. I just ate 3 cookies with a big glass of milk. ( I like milk but for some reason can only drink it with something sweet, like cookies or cake)
The milk isn't sitting right I don't think. Hope it stays down cuz milk is one of the worst things to come back up. :/


----------



## Wugz22

Any ideas for healthy preggo lunches, ladies? I bring my lunch to work everyday, and it's usually thrown together at the last minute with whatever is left in the fridge, but I really want to be more thoughtful about what I'm eating now. What are you all eating?????

Hummus with cucumber on pita bread sounds really yummy right now for some reason....


----------



## Wugz22

OK crazy woman has another question: is mild cramping normal for 14 dpo? Obviously I've already had implantation. Its super mild and just comes and goes a little throughout the afternoon.

Maybe it's just an upset stomach, or nausea, I can't really tell?


----------



## confetti83

Wugz22 said:


> OK crazy woman has another question: is mild cramping normal for 14 dpo? Obviously I've already had implantation. Its super mild and just comes and goes a little throughout the afternoon.
> 
> Maybe it's just an upset stomach, or nausea, I can't really tell?

 mild cramping is normal itis just the uterus expanding making a bit of space.


----------



## Wugz22

Thanks confetti! Gosh I'm so happy I have all of you to ease my mind instantly. I'm sure that question would have taken a days worth of playing phone tag with my doctors office!!!


----------



## Angel wings13

I had BAD cramps at like 5 dpo-9dpo.
Since my bfp, I've had cramping here and there, but it's not like MC cramps, more like stretching/growing pain. 

Also, one day I was cramping now than usual and getting worried, till I realized I was constipated and it had been 3 days lol. Once that was resolved, no more cramping!

I've been eating a lot of chicken. Also pbj's lol. Not much sounds good to me. My only real food aversion us cheese, which I only eat mozzarella anyhow (like pizza or cheese sticks), but the smell of any other cheese is bothering me. Jay likes McDonalds, and I've never liked their smell of cheese, now it's unbearable. Working in an Italian restaurant doesn't help as parmesan is especially offensive to me at the moment.
(hence me throwing up after my son ate an Italian bread stick and burped near my face)


I laid down for a half hour and my stomach Is a little better from the milk now. Note to self: drink milk slower!


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> OK crazy woman has another question: is mild cramping normal for 14 dpo? Obviously I've already had implantation. Its super mild and just comes and goes a little throughout the afternoon.
> 
> Maybe it's just an upset stomach, or nausea, I can't really tell?

Even after initial implantation, lil bean continues to burrow a bit. Plus the uterus expands. Also everything starts moving slower thru your intestines and that can cause cramping in the same area. All very normal :)


----------



## Wugz22

Cheese is like my favorite food in the world... wish I had an aversion to it so I'd stop eating it all the time!


----------



## AnakeRose

Wugz22 said:


> OK crazy woman has another question: is mild cramping normal for 14 dpo? Obviously I've already had implantation. Its super mild and just comes and goes a little throughout the afternoon.
> 
> Maybe it's just an upset stomach, or nausea, I can't really tell?

Yep totally normal!! Baby is snuggling in and your uterus is starting to stretch and move. ahem..don't be alarmed if you get cramping after sex either...

As for healthy snacks, I liked cutting up veggies and eating them throughout the day. Pita bread is good, but watch the calories on those. Peanut butter and hummus are great too. Try to stay away from avocado if you're already constipated because it may make it worse (I found that out the hard way!). Cheese and apple, handful of unsalted nuts. Basically just make healthy choices and remember you only need around 300 extra calories per day at this stage! 

Drink lots of water and stay away from sugary drinks. Limit your daily caffeine intake (I'm down to a cup a day). 

If you're feeling queasy, find things that you can eat that don't make it worse. For me roasted chicken breast has been my only major food aversion so far. Just try to stay away from the easy fast foody type stuff. French fries have been my biggest weakness so far lol. 

Try not to drive yourself crazy thinking about how much of this and how much of that you need to eat throughout the day. Eat when you're hungry, but don't overdo it. I try to have something every few hours to keep my stomach from getting empty. If you do have problems with nausea and vomiting definitely talk to your doctor, there's prescriptions they can put you on to make it bearable. 

Basically I threw away the pregnancy books after reading them because they were making me crazy. You know your body and what it needs. If you have an unhealthy craving, go for it, but don't over do it.


----------



## AnakeRose

Michael 'thought' he heard the tech say 'he' once....we'll find out tomorrow I hope!!

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/IMG_20130415_133453_zps4bec6893.jpg
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/IMG_20130415_133509_zpsb162af4e.jpg
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/IMG_20130415_133518_zps3419d6c2.jpg
Little hand is in front of the face :D


----------



## Wugz22

OMG!!! Adorable Anake!!!!!!!!! Your baby looks perfect!


----------



## AnakeRose

Wugz22 said:


> OMG!!! Adorable Anake!!!!!!!!! Your baby looks perfect!

Thanks :happydance: Everything looks fine. We got a 4th photo of something, but we're not entirely sure what it is...might be the sex photo, but it's hard to tell. Michael swears he heard the tech slip out a 'HE' once, but who knows. I don't really care what the sex is as long as little one is healthy :)
You can't really tell on the photos, but LO has Michael's face :D


----------



## PDubs10612

Great photos Anake :) Will be exciting to find out the sex, even if you "don't care" :)


----------



## Angel wings13

Rose- love the pics!

That's so funny what you said about chicken breast and fries- I'm the exact opposite! I've been eating a lot of roasted chicken and the thought of French fries makes me queasy! Lol!


----------



## Nazz4

Yay anake! I can't believe you're already 20 weeks!

If most docs don't do the first prenatal until like 7 or so weeks then why is mine giving me an ultrasound at 6 weeks?? Is it because of my low hormone levels at the first blood test? I think we're going to switch to a midwife at the end of the month. :) 

Thanks for the advice ladies. I think OH's sister is just being touchy because ever since she was pregnant all eyes have been on her in their family and everyone is obsessed with her baby, so maybe she feels like we are kind of trying to steal her thunder or something. Also her bf left her when the baby was like a few weeks old and I think the fact that my bf and I are happy together and he actually WANTS a baby (opposite of her bf) kind of gets to her. But everyone needs to get over it!


----------



## Angel wings13

What's funny is I originally wanted another boy (I know, I know, I have 2 already) and jay wanted a girl, now I'm leaning girl and he's leaning boy....but obviously it's not that important, but with my other pregnancies I definitely wanted a boy each time! My youngest is a total momma's boy,lol, so I think jay was sorta hoping for a "daddy's little girl" lol. We'vE had a name picked out for a girl since last time, but never decided on a boy's name.


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> Yay anake! I can't believe you're already 20 weeks!
> 
> If most docs don't do the first prenatal until like 7 or so weeks then why is mine giving me an ultrasound at 6 weeks?? Is it because of my low hormone levels at the first blood test? I think we're going to switch to a midwife at the end of the month. :)
> 
> Thanks for the advice ladies. I think OH's sister is just being touchy because ever since she was pregnant all eyes have been on her in their family and everyone is obsessed with her baby, so maybe she feels like we are kind of trying to steal her thunder or something. Also her bf left her when the baby was like a few weeks old and I think the fact that my bf and I are happy together and he actually WANTS a baby (opposite of her bf) kind of gets to her. But everyone needs to get over it!

all docs are different. A friend if mine got pregnant and didn't see the doc till week 8.

My doc that delivered my oldest didn't give me an ultrasound till around v14 weeks.

Typically at 6 weeks they can see the fetal pole and even hb ....

Some docs wait till 7 because of the possibility if conception dates being wrong.

Whether 6 or 7, ass long as they see a gestational sac, but nothing else, they'll repeat the scan in a week.

So 6 weeks just may be how your doc does things, that's all.

Fx for all the scans on the horizon!


----------



## confetti83

God bless Anake !! sooo cute. Are you wearing new bras yet? My boobs are ginormous I trief a maternity bra that I used to breastfeed my son but it doesnt start to cover anything. When milk comes after delivery I will be luke Pamela Anderson.


----------



## Angel wings13

Lol confetti! With my boys, especially the first, my boobs only got real big after birth - they slowly swelled the entire pregnancy, but went HUGE after !

With last year MC my boobs were HUGE by the time I had my bloods drawn!

After o they were swollen, but have gone down a little, so I think the swelling was related to post ovulation.

Now they are a bit heavier, but very very tender.

At first I worried that the swilling went down, but they are hurting more and more and my numbers are doubling :yipee:
So I'm thinking hormone fluctuations were the cause of early swelling.

I just used my last opk :haha:
I did one Saturday and the test line was SO dark, did one today and the test was crazy dark, the control line looked like a squinter by comparison lol.

I've been thinking if buying dollar store cheapies just cuz!


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> Yay anake! I can't believe you're already 20 weeks!
> 
> If most docs don't do the first prenatal until like 7 or so weeks then why is mine giving me an ultrasound at 6 weeks?? Is it because of my low hormone levels at the first blood test? I think we're going to switch to a midwife at the end of the month. :)
> 
> Thanks for the advice ladies. I think OH's sister is just being touchy because ever since she was pregnant all eyes have been on her in their family and everyone is obsessed with her baby, so maybe she feels like we are kind of trying to steal her thunder or something. Also her bf left her when the baby was like a few weeks old and I think the fact that my bf and I are happy together and he actually WANTS a baby (opposite of her bf) kind of gets to her. But everyone needs to get over it!

I had trouble finding an OB to start with and it was just the dates they gave me for my ultrasound.

You know that's exactly what I thought at first when you mentioned your sister! She's used to having everyone paying attention to her and she doesn't want to give it up. Don't let her use what she went through to bring you down! This is your time and your baby...have fun with it :)


----------



## AnakeRose

confetti83 said:


> God bless Anake !! sooo cute. Are you wearing new bras yet? My boobs are ginormous I trief a maternity bra that I used to breastfeed my son but it doesnt start to cover anything. When milk comes after delivery I will be luke Pamela Anderson.

I finally broke down and bought a new bra, mostly because the ones I was wearing the wires popped out of them (grrr!). Going to wait till those die first before breaking out the maternity bras. :)


----------



## AnakeRose

Sigh...went from being really excited to let down today...gender came back 'undetermined'. :( Booked a re-check on May 1.


----------



## FTMommy01

My guess is a girl Anake! Im going to guess with all of you hehe :happydance:

Hopefully in a couple weeks I can have some positive news for you guys. Im going to try not to test until April 29th, we'll see how that goes!


----------



## PDubs10612

That's too bad that you have to wait a bit longer to find out the sex Anake...but only 2 more weeks :)

FX for you FT :)


----------



## Wugz22

FT Mommy this has got to be your month! Positive thoughts going your way!


I think I'm crazier than I should be for only being 4 and a half weeks. I was driving home from work today and almost had a panic attack thinking that I wasn't preg anymore. I kept thinking about how I don't have any symptoms and I starting freakingout. Had to drive to Walgreens for a FRER and took it the second in got home, pretty much kicking my poor dogs out of my way. Super dark, just the assurance I needed. And then I realized that maybe the super crazy break down in the car was a symptom after all.. How ironic?!?:wacko:

Nut Hut City!!


----------



## AnakeRose

Dont painic girl! I didn't have any noticeable symptoms till I was about 6-7 weeks.


----------



## Wugz22

Thanks Anake. I'm totally like "please feel nauseous! Please puke! Please have throbbing boobs!" 

I'm sure when symptoms do start kicking in I'll totally be like "WTF was I thinking."


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> FT Mommy this has got to be your month! Positive thoughts going your way!
> 
> 
> I think I'm crazier than I should be for only being 4 and a half weeks. I was driving home from work today and almost had a panic attack thinking that I wasn't preg anymore. I kept thinking about how I don't have any symptoms and I starting freakingout. Had to drive to Walgreens for a FRER and took it the second in got home, pretty much kicking my poor dogs out of my way. Super dark, just the assurance I needed. And then I realized that maybe the super crazy break down in the car was a symptom after all.. How ironic?!?:wacko:
> 
> Nut Hut City!!

Trust me I'm the same way lol! I feel like I'm pregnant for the first time!

Probably cuz it's the first time ttc

I wasn't nervous at all for my boys, and now I can't stay off
The internet, googling this and that.
It's ridiculous. I get easily stressed out and keep crying.

I switched my shift today for Thursday cuz the thought of even going to work for the 5th day in a row (I realize that's a normal work schedule lol) was enough to make me want to just quit. For me I think it's leftover anxiety about my last MC plus hormones. :wacko:

I found some site about chances if MC based in how many pregnancies, live births, MC's,etc....

I actually fell in a pretty good bracket. More than one live birth but with one or more losses only Carries an "overall" risk of 13%

That risk goes to less than 3 % after hb is seen ....

Also, a lot of specialists don't really consider chemicals an actual MC. 

My u/s can't get here fast enough!

I know I'm going to cry. Probably right away, before they even start cuz I'll be so nervous. 

I'm tearing up now thinking about it.

Just really praying they see that hb and that it's good and strong. 

If I here that the results are "undecided" I think I'll lose my mind. That's how the roller coaster started last time. I better hear "you're measuring 7 1/2 weeks, and the hb is great" so when the tears come they will be happy tears.


----------



## AnakeRose

Wugz22 said:


> Thanks Anake. I'm totally like "please feel nauseous! Please puke! Please have throbbing boobs!"
> 
> I'm sure when symptoms do start kicking in I'll totally be like "WTF was I thinking."

Oh trust me...be glad you dont have many symptoms yet. You'll be wishing you didn't when you get them!


----------



## Angel wings13

I won't even bd , because I'm scared I'll irritate my cervix and that could lead to something. I know that's crazy. But I also know while I was considered a "threatened"miscarriage, I was put on pelvic rest, so what if I didn't have sex 3 days before?

I know, totally bonkers, but even Jason has caught my craziness. When I had that weird 3dpo bleed in January, he said "it seems like 3 days after sex you bleed "....
It's been an unspoken agreement....and believe me I've had some intense sex dreams as a result!
Lol, guess I should make it up to him in other ways ;)


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> Wugz22 said:
> 
> 
> FT Mommy this has got to be your month! Positive thoughts going your way!
> 
> 
> I think I'm crazier than I should be for only being 4 and a half weeks. I was driving home from work today and almost had a panic attack thinking that I wasn't preg anymore. I kept thinking about how I don't have any symptoms and I starting freakingout. Had to drive to Walgreens for a FRER and took it the second in got home, pretty much kicking my poor dogs out of my way. Super dark, just the assurance I needed. And then I realized that maybe the super crazy break down in the car was a symptom after all.. How ironic?!?:wacko:
> 
> Nut Hut City!!
> 
> Trust me I'm the same way lol! I feel like I'm pregnant for the first time!
> 
> Probably cuz it's the first time ttc
> 
> I wasn't nervous at all for my boys, and now I can't stay off
> The internet, googling this and that.
> It's ridiculous. I get easily stressed out and keep crying.
> 
> I switched my shift today for Thursday cuz the thought of even going to work for the 5th day in a row (I realize that's a normal work schedule lol) was enough to make me want to just quit. For me I think it's leftover anxiety about my last MC plus hormones. :wacko:
> 
> I found some site about chances if MC based in how many pregnancies, live births, MC's,etc....
> 
> I actually fell in a pretty good bracket. More than one live birth but with one or more losses only Carries an "overall" risk of 13%
> 
> That risk goes to less than 3 % after hb is seen ....
> 
> Also, a lot of specialists don't really consider chemicals an actual MC.
> 
> My u/s can't get here fast enough!
> 
> I know I'm going to cry. Probably right away, before they even start cuz I'll be so nervous.
> 
> I'm tearing up now thinking about it.
> 
> Just really praying they see that hb and that it's good and strong.
> 
> If I here that the results are "undecided" I think I'll lose my mind. That's how the roller coaster started last time. I better hear "you're measuring 7 1/2 weeks, and the hb is great" so when the tears come they will be happy tears.Click to expand...

Lol quit searching stuff! You will drive yourself crazy! Instead of a POAS addict you'll turn into a Search the Internet for Every Symptom (SIFES) addict ! :)


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wugz22 said:
> 
> 
> FT Mommy this has got to be your month! Positive thoughts going your way!
> 
> 
> I think I'm crazier than I should be for only being 4 and a half weeks. I was driving home from work today and almost had a panic attack thinking that I wasn't preg anymore. I kept thinking about how I don't have any symptoms and I starting freakingout. Had to drive to Walgreens for a FRER and took it the second in got home, pretty much kicking my poor dogs out of my way. Super dark, just the assurance I needed. And then I realized that maybe the super crazy break down in the car was a symptom after all.. How ironic?!?:wacko:
> 
> Nut Hut City!!
> 
> Trust me I'm the same way lol! I feel like I'm pregnant for the first time!
> 
> Probably cuz it's the first time ttc
> 
> I wasn't nervous at all for my boys, and now I can't stay off
> The internet, googling this and that.
> It's ridiculous. I get easily stressed out and keep crying.
> 
> I switched my shift today for Thursday cuz the thought of even going to work for the 5th day in a row (I realize that's a normal work schedule lol) was enough to make me want to just quit. For me I think it's leftover anxiety about my last MC plus hormones. :wacko:
> 
> I found some site about chances if MC based in how many pregnancies, live births, MC's,etc....
> 
> I actually fell in a pretty good bracket. More than one live birth but with one or more losses only Carries an "overall" risk of 13%
> 
> That risk goes to less than 3 % after hb is seen ....
> 
> Also, a lot of specialists don't really consider chemicals an actual MC.
> 
> My u/s can't get here fast enough!
> 
> I know I'm going to cry. Probably right away, before they even start cuz I'll be so nervous.
> 
> I'm tearing up now thinking about it.
> 
> Just really praying they see that hb and that it's good and strong.
> 
> If I here that the results are "undecided" I think I'll lose my mind. That's how the roller coaster started last time. I better hear "you're measuring 7 1/2 weeks, and the hb is great" so when the tears come they will be happy tears.Click to expand...
> 
> Lol quit searching stuff! You will drive yourself crazy! Instead of a POAS addict you'll turn into a Search the Internet for Every Symptom (SIFES) addict ! :)Click to expand...

:rofl:
I think I'm both!
I'm some sort of over analyzing nut case .

And I know stress releases hormones that are bad for the baby!

I just gotta stop!

If that crazy Kim Kardashian can do it than I sure as hell hope I can!


----------



## Wugz22

Haha, Kim Kardashian.


----------



## confetti83

Angel it is better if you try not to bd until the us. I kniw you worry loads and if yoy bleed a bit or cramp after sex you wil only worry more. 

Wugz I was the same had no real preg symptoms so I kept testing to see those dark lines. Today at 16 weeks I thank God that I had none cause sone ladies really had a bad 1st tri.

Anake I think you are in the blue team!


----------



## Nazz4

Anake I think it's a girl! Just because they can't really "see anything" I guess lol.

And wugz I don't really have any symptoms either, all I got is peeing more and sore boobs/nips, and I'm a little hungrier. It worries me also because I'm thinking maybe if I don't have symptoms that means my hormones aren't high enough, but idk... I keep telling myself everything will be fine! Although I still check my underwear every time I go to the bathroom to see if I'm bleeding.

Last night I had a cute dream of our baby, it was a boy, and then I saw him as a teen and he looked pretty much just like OH except with dark brown hair. We both think it's going to be a boy, but part of me is secretly hoping it's a girl lol.


----------



## Angel wings13

Rose , I'm voting boy.

Can't wait till you find out!

Confetti- good point, plus it's my "instinct"at the moment...

Nazz, you're still early, few women will have EVERY symptom, some have almost none.

Add crying and bitchiness and we have the same symptoms almost!
Oh yeah I puked twice but mostly just get afternoon queasiness...


----------



## Angel wings13

I woke up this morning with only medium breast tenderness. Typically when I wake up it's the worst, so of course that worries me. I had some cramping last night too, but no blood not even a spec, but my stomach was gurgling a lot so maybe it was gas pain or something, cuz now it's back to that stretchy feeling, that's a good type of hurt, it feels "right" somehow.
Of course I've been touching my boobs to see if they hurt, and they are back to how they usually hurt throughout the day. Don't know why this morning it didn't hurt too much.
Sometimes I get a sudden burst of symptoms (headache, nausea, moody, etc) out if nowhere, I wonder if that's little bean putting out a new burst of hcg.

When my symptoms seem to mellow maybe that's my body b adjusting to the current level.

Considering how many times I've been pregnant, I guess it makes sense that I would be less likely to have a lot if symptoms. Idk. I haven't googled anything today YET :haha: so that's good.....


----------



## Angel wings13

Where the heck are all my nut hutter s at today? :(


----------



## Wugz22

Angel, my boobs pain hasn't been consistent at all. Sometimes nothing, sometimes super noticeable, sometimes only when I run them into something... never seems to match up with any time of day or activity. Just normal hormone stuff, DON'T WORRY!!!!!!!!! You're going to make me worry that mine don't have any consistency!!!:dohh:


----------



## FTMommy01

oh my gosh you guys are hilarious. My boobs hurt and im only 4 DPO does that count?!?? hahaha symptom spotting at its finest. Really hope I can join you guys in the REAL symptoms soon, these next 12 days are going to go by sooo slowww!


----------



## Wugz22

You girls ever notice the randomness and awesomeness of the smilies available to us? Here are a few I wish I had more use for:

:mamafy::jo::loopy::ninja:


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> You girls ever notice the randomness and awesomeness of the smilies available to us? Here are a few I wish I had more use for:
> 
> :mamafy::jo::loopy::ninja:

Lol, I saw the :ninja: before, not the others! Love the :mamafy: :rofl:

From my phone I have to remember the codes, the rare time I'm on the computer I do like looking at them, there are so many!


----------



## Angel wings13

Also just noticed the drool around her mouth :jo:
:rofl:


----------



## Angel wings13

FTMommy01 said:


> oh my gosh you guys are hilarious. My boobs hurt and im only 4 DPO does that count?!?? hahaha symptom spotting at its finest. Really hope I can join you guys in the REAL symptoms soon, these next 12 days are going to go by sooo slowww!

I'd say it counts!
Seriously, after this last o, my boobs and nips were hurting like 3dpo and on....
Actually the nips have let off a bit, but my bb's in general feel bruised. I'm sorta puzzled that they don't seen to be getting bigger, yet my bras are tighter and regular bras look like push UPS, lol, but they are smashing them and pushing up at the same time. It's a weird look. Like from the side, it's like smashed boob, but from the front it looks like I taped my boobs up under neck ....


----------



## Nazz4

Haha this is my favorite bnb emote> :holly: I mean who the hell came up with a bouncing face with giant boobs. I don't think anybody has any use for this lol.


----------



## Wugz22

haha omg, totally pointless but totally awesome.


----------



## confetti83

Nazz4 said:


> Haha this is my favorite bnb emote> :holly: I mean who the hell came up with a bouncing face with giant boobs. I don't think anybody has any use for this lol.

:holly: is my fav also.
I really need to buy some bras the ones I have are torture. My hb is in shock whenever he sees my bbs.
He is just amazed by them lol!


----------



## Wugz22

How has it only been like, 4 days??? I am so ready for my first doctors appointment! This is as bad as the TWW... Scratch that, worse, since I can't have a tiny bit of wine to pass the time!:drunk:


----------



## Wugz22

A nice article that pretty much addressed all of my greatest fears:

https://www.parents.com/pregnancy/complications/health-and-safety-issues/top-pregnancy-fears/


----------



## Angel wings13

I woke up today and when I peed, there was just a little tiny brownish cm when I wiped.
So now I'm freaking out. Bern crying for a couple hours.

Not really cramping, I do have a dull ache, but honestly think its constipation, as its been like 3 days since going again. 

I'm really nervous but trying not to be.

Its too late to be IB . I know it can be old blood.

Just before waking up, again I had a very "intense" sex dream.

Last M/c started as brown spotting, but it was at work and I had been doing a lot plus I had on and off cramping. I don't have that type if cramping. I called the doc and left a message. I will probably just go to the ER tonight. They will do bloods, and ilk get the results quickly. I know they'll do a scan, but at 5 1/2 wks its so iffy on what they will see.

Fx this goes away....

I know light brown cm can be "normal", but sometimes its the start of something, I know this first hand.


----------



## FTMommy01

Good luck Angel, keep us updated!


----------



## confetti83

I had that scare but it was bright red spotting. Put your mind at rest and do whatever it feels right if you feel tgat going to the er is best than go xxxxx :hugs:


----------



## Wugz22

Angel I'm sure it's totally normal! Even after implantation, doesn't it burrow in a little further over the next week or so? Please keep us posted but I'm Sure everything is fine!!!!


----------



## Angel wings13

Doc's nurse called me and said I can come in to pick up the form for blood work so that makes me feel better. I just hope I can get the results tomorrow


----------



## Angel wings13

I did the math and my hcg should be right around 5000 maybe a little under hopefully over


----------



## Angel wings13

So my doc said he hopes he'll get the results tomorrow, but may not till Monday . He gave me a form for repeat as well, because its possible today's draw could look good, but if its just starting to decline we wouldn't know without a repeat.

He said to try not to stress, it could be old blood from implantation that took awhile to come out, and to take it easy just in case. I have to work tonight, but I'm off tomorrow.

Fx and prayers please! Its impossible not to stress!

The good thing is that I'm not cramping at all now ( I finally went to the bathroom lol)

So the light brown cm was only there when I wiped the first 2 times this morning. I've gone pee 3 more times and it wasn't there.

If anything changes, like it increases or I cramp, then I'll go to the ER to get quick results. For now I'll try to be patient.


----------



## PDubs10612

FX for you Angel and LO :)


----------



## Angel wings13

Well, so far no more brown cm

Fx and sticky dust :dust:
That it was just some weird occurrence.


----------



## AnakeRose

Wugz22 said:


> haha omg, totally pointless but totally awesome.

You guys are so funny!


----------



## Nazz4

Aaaaah angel good luck! Keep us updated! <3

OH's family is not being very good. They told OH that I was being a bitch all weekend when I was up there... :shrug: I didn't see it at all, honestly, but maybe I'm being emotional now that I'm pregnant? I was also having a very hard few days having to tell everyone in my family that I'm pregnant and dealing with the hormone levels issue... They're not understanding what I'm going through. We've never had any issues with each other before (that I know of) so I really don't get it. 

On another note I got my third blood test today and I get the results in the morning so I hope they're looking good.


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> Aaaaah angel good luck! Keep us updated! <3
> 
> OH's family is not being very good. They told OH that I was being a bitch all weekend when I was up there... :shrug: I didn't see it at all, honestly, but maybe I'm being emotional now that I'm pregnant? I was also having a very hard few days having to tell everyone in my family that I'm pregnant and dealing with the hormone levels issue... They're not understanding what I'm going through. We've never had any issues with each other before (that I know of) so I really don't get it.
> 
> On another note I got my third blood test today and I get the results in the morning so I hope they're looking good.

Fx and :dust:
My doc office closes at 12 tomorrow so I more than likely won't get results till Monday :growlmad:

I also will repeat on Monday.

It didn't help that the bb's weren't very sore today, although I'm now seeing more veins than ever, including several running through my nipples!

I was SO tired and fell asleep with my son at like 915, just woke up, starving, and boobs hurt like Hell, like they usually do in the morning...so I'm thinking that's good...

I'm also glad that the brown cm was only twice.

I feel better now, still concerned but not overly so. 

Praying these blood results are at LEAST 4200, BUT hopefully 5000
(4200 would mean doubling exactly every 48 hours, but I WAS doubling in less than that time before, so that's why I want the number higher than that!)


----------



## Tassiegal

Yay! So glad to check in and see more BFPs! Congrats Wugz and Nazz! Hope you both have happy and healthy 9 months! 
AFM - feeling so down today. 11DPO and 'another' BFN on an IC. Temps are normal - and so far going the same as last month which was BFN of course. I guess now i am just waiting for AF. Will be month 5 of Clomid this month - all i want is to be pg. Have wanted it since my DF and i got together - it would be typical that the one person i really really want to have a baby with, i cant get pg. Just want to curl up in a corner and cry, its just not fair. 
Sorry for the pity party - just feeling like crap.


----------



## Angel wings13

Tassiegal said:


> Yay! So glad to check in and see more BFPs! Congrats Wugz and Nazz! Hope you both have happy and healthy 9 months!
> AFM - feeling so down today. 11DPO and 'another' BFN on an IC. Temps are normal - and so far going the same as last month which was BFN of course. I guess now i am just waiting for AF. Will be month 5 of Clomid this month - all i want is to be pg. Have wanted it since my DF and i got together - it would be typical that the one person i really really want to have a baby with, i cant get pg. Just want to curl up in a corner and cry, its just not fair.
> Sorry for the pity party - just feeling like crap.

Don't be sorry :hugs:
That's EXACTLY how both wugz and I felt this cycle! She even announced she was taking a break and got her bfp the next day! I was giving up hope cuz my cycles have been so crazy, heck look at my chart below!
I apparently ovulated 2 separate times, with no Af in between! (Hmm...now that I said that out loud, THAT might be why I have "old blood"....this is 28 days exactly from when Af should have started after that first o - a lot if women get a breakthrough bleed around that time! :dohh: )
I think , like me, it took nazz and wugz 6 cycles to conceive.....which is average, meaning that more or less time would still be normal! :flower:

Every 2ww I would either be down in the dumps or crazed and convinced I had to be pregnant!

I know its hard!


----------



## PDubs10612

Tassiegal said:


> Yay! So glad to check in and see more BFPs! Congrats Wugz and Nazz! Hope you both have happy and healthy 9 months!
> AFM - feeling so down today. 11DPO and 'another' BFN on an IC. Temps are normal - and so far going the same as last month which was BFN of course. I guess now i am just waiting for AF. Will be month 5 of Clomid this month - all i want is to be pg. Have wanted it since my DF and i got together - it would be typical that the one person i really really want to have a baby with, i cant get pg. Just want to curl up in a corner and cry, its just not fair.
> Sorry for the pity party - just feeling like crap.

Pity parties are allowed Tassie :hugs: it can be a very unsettling road waiting to get pg...but we are all here for you :)

AFM - on the full dose of 1500mg of Met since Sunday...body has adjusted to it completely so no real discomfort at all which is great...finished my Prometrium LAST wednesday so just waiting for AF so I can get my CD3 bloodwork and an HCG...Got a call yesterday and my AMH?? results are in, but I don't want to miss work just for that so I will find out when I got in for CD3 BW :) Been not doing too much with charting ...no OPKs just my meds and occassional symptom if it's bad and could lead to AF ...Been DTD lots with DH just for fun but he's been having problems finishing :(


----------



## FTMommy01

Sorry to hear your having a hard time Tassie :hugs: I am getting at that point too, this month is cycle 7 for us and its getting sooo frustrating. I am testing at the end of next week and then I have a dr.'s appointment April 30th so if this month is a no go hopefully the doctor can help me in some way. FX for you, I hope it really does come for you soon!!


AFM: 6DPO today, I have had mild cramping since 2DPO and my breasts are actually sore on the sides by my armpits! They are not sore where they are killing me but to the point where if im just sitting watching TV I can feel them ache. Either this is our month or my body is playing a mean mean trick on me!! Gotta get through next week and then its officially testing time!!


----------



## Angel wings13

Ft mommy - your symptoms sound a lot like mine did! Do you normally get strong symptoms early?
This bfp cycle I had mostly usual symptoms, but much earlier, much stronger! 
:dust:

AFM
:happydance: :yipee: :wohoo:
Doc called early, hcg is.....

5242!!!

:D

Even said not to bother with the second set since I've spiked up, and since the cm stopped. I told the nurse about having "orgasm without penetration" (didn't say it was from my dream lol :blush: that makes me feel like a pubescent boy! :haha: ) and she said that could definitely have caused it! Especially since it happened just after the dream....

:happydance:


----------



## Wugz22

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY Angel Wings! I knew everything was fine!

I'm 5 weeks today! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

FT Mommy - the only place my boobs hurt is along the sides by the armpits!
All my symptoms only seem to be in the morning. Mild cramping, needing to pee really bad, and (TMI alert) diarrhea almost every morning for the last 3 or 4 days! Anyone else have this? Why couldn't I have a cute symptom, like morning sickness!!!!!!

After I take a shower and start my morning, I feel fine for the rest of the day mostly.


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY Angel Wings! I knew everything was fine!
> 
> I'm 5 weeks today! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> FT Mommy - the only place my boobs hurt is along the sides by the armpits!
> All my symptoms only seem to be in the morning. Mild cramping, needing to pee really bad, and (TMI alert) diarrhea almost every morning for the last 3 or 4 days! Anyone else have this? Why couldn't I have a cute symptom, like morning sickness!!!!!!
> 
> After I take a shower and start my morning, I feel fine for the rest of the day mostly.

I read that USUALLY women have constipation early on, but the few who don't tend to have diarrhea instead....
Also, that day I got super sick at work and puked (btw, not cute hun, lol) I actually has such an upset stomach that I wasn't sure for a second which way it was going to come out :rofl:
Luckily (I guess) I got a whiff of parmesan (currently my main aversion) which decided for me that everything was gonna come out the way it went in! 
Morning sickness is just a broad term for upset stomach due to hormones, so it kinda makes sense that you might get diarrhea if you kwim?
Your food just must be further digested before you get "sick"

Thanks for listening to my crazy ranting, its a good thing my results came back so quickly, or I would have driven everyone nuts till Monday.
:wacko:

:muaha: now if my hormones can just behave themselves and not cause x rated dreams, I should be good!
:dust: for everyone, we all need it one way or another!
Stick little beans stick!

All other dust goes straight to the ttc'ers!

@Pdubs- I bet after you get Af, that Metformin will give you a decent ovulation, and I think it will be your turn!

Ft mommy, everything sounds promising!


----------



## PDubs10612

I'm hoping so...the doc did say it can take a few months to take full effect, but at this point I'll already be on it for a month...and the way your body reacts right away I find it hard to believe that it can take THAT long to take effect...anywho...FX'd I don't ovulate the week DH is on vacation without me haha


----------



## Tassiegal

Wow! That is awesome news Angel! So glad for you! Really hoping that you have no more scares now - and have a happy and very healthy pg! So glad that you are pg though - even though it was a horrible couple of cycles before hand. 

Pdubs - So glad you are on the Metformin without too many issues. A friend of mine was on that when she fell with her little one - and she said it really helped. Here's hoping it does for you too! 

Ftmommy - I hope the next week goes really quickly for you! I cant remember any of my pg symptoms with my other kids - but i do know there is a lot of women that report that they have pain on the sides of their boobs under their arms - so here's hoping its a great sign for you and that everything is going to fall into place this month!

Wugz - Congrats on 5 weeks! The diarrhea is a bummer though - one of those things i really hate. From what i can remember i had gastro when i was 24 weeks pg with DD14 and it was horrible! Combined with normal morning sickness which i had from beginning to end with her ( i only stopped throwing up when i gave birth) it was pretty horrible! Hopefully your diarrhea settles down soon. Make sure you drink plenty when you have it - as it can make you quite dehydrated.

AFM - Thank you so much for the support girls - makes me feel a lot better. Of course i am still feeling a bit crappy but it means a lot to know you are all here. 15 months is just such a long long time to be waiting. Actually cried when i saw the Fisher Price commercial on TV tonight - stupid hey? 
I just need to try and look on the up side of things and try to see that every month without a pg is a month that i don't feel sick or another month i can sleep in during the school holidays and weekends - and have full nights of sleep. Its just hard though because i would trade it right now to be pg. 
I have been so irritable today! Have bitten DF's head off more than once and nearly ended up in a huge fight because he just wont listen to me. PMS is a killer (Which i am assuming it is.) I have bad gas still and my boobs are huge - only a bit tender though - not screaming out agonizingly painful like they were last month. Am expecting my temp to be down in the morning though - only two more days then and i can move onto next month. Blah - didn't mean to write a book. lol


----------



## Angel wings13

PDubs10612 said:


> I'm hoping so...the doc did say it can take a few months to take full effect, but at this point I'll already be on it for a month...and the way your body reacts right away I find it hard to believe that it can take THAT long to take effect...anywho...FX'd I don't ovulate the week DH is on vacation without me haha

Were you Dx with pcos or is he trying the met based on your symptoms?

Cuz my doc put me on a 30 day trial of met back in December, and that was my first (and only) cycle that was 28 days perfectly with clear ovulation on CD 13....that's how my body USED to be, but then Af went away for the 2 yrs or so I was on BC, then coming off of it I had one severe Af (I suspected a chemical - it was never confirmed but it was that bad of an Af) and then I has one super light Af, and then I got pregnant with the twins I lost. Anyhow, my cycles were all over the place, plus I gained like 25 lbs (I'm normally on the thin side, I lost 10 of those pounds but the other 15 aren't going anywhere apparently lol), so I got put on met by my go for "trial". She said after that I would need a blood work up from my Ob/gyn to make sure I needed it...
I ended up stopping the med, I got freaked out in January over the weird 3 dpo bleed...
Plus, although irregular, I was still ovulating regularly in that I ovulated every cycle.

But while on it, I actually felt better, like I had more energy or something. But I don't have diabetes, and IF I have pcos, it must be mild.
I also researched it, check out the "soul cysters" site, its mostly women on Metformin, and there are tons of success stories, most if which were successful
In like 3 cycles!
Sending good baby vibes your way!
:thumbup:


----------



## Angel wings13

Tassiegal said:


> Wow! That is awesome news Angel! So glad for you! Really hoping that you have no more scares now - and have a happy and very healthy pg! So glad that you are pg though - even though it was a horrible couple of cycles before hand.
> 
> Pdubs - So glad you are on the Metformin without too many issues. A friend of mine was on that when she fell with her little one - and she said it really helped. Here's hoping it does for you too!
> 
> Ftmommy - I hope the next week goes really quickly for you! I cant remember any of my pg symptoms with my other kids - but i do know there is a lot of women that report that they have pain on the sides of their boobs under their arms - so here's hoping its a great sign for you and that everything is going to fall into place this month!
> 
> Wugz - Congrats on 5 weeks! The diarrhea is a bummer though - one of those things i really hate. From what i can remember i had gastro when i was 24 weeks pg with DD14 and it was horrible! Combined with normal morning sickness which i had from beginning to end with her ( i only stopped throwing up when i gave birth) it was pretty horrible! Hopefully your diarrhea settles down soon. Make sure you drink plenty when you have it - as it can make you quite dehydrated.
> 
> AFM - Thank you so much for the support girls - makes me feel a lot better. Of course i am still feeling a bit crappy but it means a lot to know you are all here. 15 months is just such a long long time to be waiting. Actually cried when i saw the Fisher Price commercial on TV tonight - stupid hey?
> I just need to try and look on the up side of things and try to see that every month without a pg is a month that i don't feel sick or another month i can sleep in during the school holidays and weekends - and have full nights of sleep. Its just hard though because i would trade it right now to be pg.
> I have been so irritable today! Have bitten DF's head off more than once and nearly ended up in a huge fight because he just wont listen to me. PMS is a killer (Which i am assuming it is.) I have bad gas still and my boobs are huge - only a bit tender though - not screaming out agonizingly painful like they were last month. Am expecting my temp to be down in the morning though - only two more days then and i can move onto next month. Blah - didn't mean to write a book. lol

Thanks tassie!
Idk if ours normal for you or not, but I'm typically not moody for pms - just get cramps real bad and sometimes breast tenderness and fatigue...
But THIS 2ww, I got into like 8 fights with Jason, I could tell I was being a total crazy [email protected], but couldn't control it....
Obviously it was my "new" hormone level, lol. I'm still moody, but Jay hadn't got the brunt anymore, now my hormones have set their evil eyes on unsuspecting (and MOSTLY undeserving, with a couple exceptions) Co-workers.....lol.

Only a handful know I'm pregnant, I'm waiting till the ultra sound....so I'm sure the rest are wondering what us up with me, lol 
Fx its your early preggo hormones!


----------



## Wugz22

I've only told my best friend, who is just a couple of months ahead of me. I'm waiting until mother's day weekend (that will be right after my first appointment) to tell my family. 

Almost told another one of my besties yesterday. She sent me a text message that 2 of her friends announced that they were pregnant on facebook today, and that these things always "come in threes", and "did I have anything to tell her?" She was totally joking, since she doesn't even know that we're trying, so I kind of skirted the question. I didn't want to lie about it (I feel like that's bad karma!) but she's not good with secrets so I didn't want to tell her either. I was like "When I'm pregnant, you'll find out before I put it on facebook!" Not lying, yet not answering the question... perfect.

So glad I can talk about it with you girls or I'd lose my mind!!!

I can't help but think about :xmas16:!!!! A Christmas baby is so perfect!


----------



## Nazz4

yay angel! I'm glad everything is fine!

Tassie- Don't worry or stress! I really think that this last cycle I got pg because I really wasn't stressing or worrying or thinking too much! I really think that's what did the trick! 15 months IS a long time though... I thought I would get pg within the first 3 months because OH and I are both so young, but things never work out the way you think they will. Hang tight!

Wugz- I think your friend is right about the three's thing lol. My mom asked me last night if I told any of my friends yet and I was just like, "are you crazy?" I think we want to wait until about 3 months and then maybe I'll make some lame facebook status for everyone to freak out about.

Still waiting for my blood results :growlmad: They always call me in the morning, so I called them and they haven't called back yet... idk what's taking so long. I called in sick to work today because I just don't feel like going lol. Is that bad?


----------



## FTMommy01

Angel, I do get symptoms but never this early. And normally when my bbs get sore its more on top than anything and this month its on the sides. Sounds like a good sign just hard to get my hopes up so early!


----------



## Nazz4

Well the nurse called... She said my HCG is 189 and prog is 10... A week ago it was 101 and 13 :cry: they said it might be an ectopic pregnancy, or just not a viable one and now I have to wait until Thursday for the u/s.... This will be the longest week of my life and I just want tosleep through it.


----------



## PDubs10612

Angel wings13 said:


> PDubs10612 said:
> 
> 
> I'm hoping so...the doc did say it can take a few months to take full effect, but at this point I'll already be on it for a month...and the way your body reacts right away I find it hard to believe that it can take THAT long to take effect...anywho...FX'd I don't ovulate the week DH is on vacation without me haha
> 
> Were you Dx with pcos or is he trying the met based on your symptoms?
> 
> Cuz my doc put me on a 30 day trial of met back in December, and that was my first (and only) cycle that was 28 days perfectly with clear ovulation on CD 13....that's how my body USED to be, but then Af went away for the 2 yrs or so I was on BC, then coming off of it I had one severe Af (I suspected a chemical - it was never confirmed but it was that bad of an Af) and then I has one super light Af, and then I got pregnant with the twins I lost. Anyhow, my cycles were all over the place, plus I gained like 25 lbs (I'm normally on the thin side, I lost 10 of those pounds but the other 15 aren't going anywhere apparently lol), so I got put on met by my go for "trial". She said after that I would need a blood work up from my Ob/gyn to make sure I needed it...
> I ended up stopping the med, I got freaked out in January over the weird 3 dpo bleed...
> Plus, although irregular, I was still ovulating regularly in that I ovulated every cycle.
> 
> But while on it, I actually felt better, like I had more energy or something. But I don't have diabetes, and IF I have pcos, it must be mild.
> I also researched it, check out the "soul cysters" site, its mostly women on Metformin, and there are tons of success stories, most if which were successful
> In like 3 cycles!
> Sending good baby vibes your way!
> :thumbup:Click to expand...

He didn't see any cysts on the vag. u/s but i still have signs of pcos and insulin resistance (irregular periods, where i carry weight, hair growth etc.)
I feel about the same taking it as I did before...weight hasn't fluctuated yet, but he said it might help me loose weight with diet and exercise (which I never budged before so that was promising) Can't wait to see results in the form of a good solid O :)


----------



## PDubs10612

Nazz4 said:


> Well the nurse called... She said my HCG is 189 and prog is 10... A week ago it was 101 and 13 :cry: they said it might be an ectopic pregnancy, or just not a viable one and now I have to wait until Thursday for the u/s.... This will be the longest week of my life and I just want tosleep through it.

:hugs: HCG went up so that's good, can't they put you on prog? sorry I don't know how this stuff works...


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> Well the nurse called... She said my HCG is 189 and prog is 10... A week ago it was 101 and 13 :cry: they said it might be an ectopic pregnancy, or just not a viable one and now I have to wait until Thursday for the u/s.... This will be the longest week of my life and I just want tosleep through it.

:hugs:
I'm sorry you're going thru this. maybe go to the ER so you can get a scan done right away?
I can't believe they think it may be ectopic and aren't seeing you right away! I pray that's not the situation, but if its even a possibility that is an urgent situation. You do not want your tube to rupture! 

I know how emotionally trying this is but please go to the hospital. You'll either get piece of mind, or diagnosed and treated, and either way you'll get answers.

Please don't wait till Thursday. 

And miracles DO happen, as hard as it is, you do have a bit of hope, nothing is definite yet. Have you ever checked out the site "mis-diagnosed miscarriage"
Some crazy stories! One lady had the lab misplace a decimal point!

I don't want to give you false hope, but I don't want you to lose all hope either! 
And PLEASE go to the ER and explain, tell them you have pain (whether you do or not) and they will do a scan. An ectopic situation us not a wait and see....it needs to be handled immediately - if your tube gets damaged just think how much harder it will be to get pregnant.

:hugs: we're here for you, I said what I did cuz I care, apparently your doc is taking this too lightly.
<3 keeping you in my thoughts hun!


----------



## Wugz22

Oh Nazz, I'm so sorry! Yes, I would demand to be seen right away. They can't expect any pregnant woman to just sit at home a wait a week.

Prayers for you and your little one!


----------



## FTMommy01

:cry: Nazz I am so sorry! If it has any chance of being ectopic you need to be seen right away, it could possibly do permanent damage. Please keep us updated and even though its hard please please stay positive, being positive can do wonders for the body. 
FXFXFX


----------



## Angel wings13

Keeping Fx!
Look how I was just yesterday morning! I cried for an hour thinking "here wee go again!"

I realize thus is slightly different, but get checked out!

And never go back to your current doc, screw them for telling you it may be ectopic and then have you wait a week!
They sound like my old Ob/gyn!
Changing docs was the best decision I ever made!


----------



## Angel wings13

:trouble:
Ya know,, I'm only a state away from you nazz, I could get to your doc in 5 hrs :ninja: style
And kick some butt :trouble:
:bodyb:


----------



## Nazz4

Thanks guys, I'm waiting at the pharmacy right now for prog pills. I think the reason they aren't too concerned is because I'm not in pain or bleeding. They said if I start having cramps or bleeding to call up there... I wonder if I can try to make my appt earlier in the week.


----------



## Angel wings13

Here's a story (positive) about slow rising hcg:

https://www.misdiagnosedmiscarriage.com/mycommunity/viewtopic.php?t=9602

Also, sometimes it happens when there is a vanishing twin...


----------



## AnakeRose

OMG Nazz! I just saw. Praying for you and your bean!

How are you guys getting so many blood tests done? I had one to confirm pregnancy and then one for my down syndrome test and that's it.


----------



## Wugz22

My doc's wouldn't even let me come in to confirm... first bloods won't be drawn until the first appointment May 7th. Is that abnormal? Should I be asking to have bloods done now?


----------



## FTMommy01

Wugz with my first I didnt get in until 8 weeks and they didnt even do blood work then just had me take a test to confirm I was preggo. I didnt know any different because it was my first, I just think all doctors are different.


----------



## Angel wings13

They usually only do beta series in high risk or history of MC situations. All docs are different though.they usually do an initial draw to estimate a good time for an initial scan....
For example, under 1200, they may not see even the sac.

I asked for mine due to miscarriage history, and my doc had no problem with it.

If you report anything like cramping or spotting they usually will draw blood to make sure the numbers aren't dropping (like how I went back in yesterday).

Otherwise , for regular or first time pregnancy they don't bother to rush, they usually wait until you are at least 6, sometimes 8 or more weeks along, at which point they can do bloods and a scan, if that's their policy.


----------



## Nazz4

They only gave me my first 2 bloods because I called them and said I was spotting. They had me do one blood the next morning and the second 2 days after. When they saw my levels were kind of low the wanted me to come back in a week and do an u/s 2 weeks after. So my u/s on Thursday was already scheduled anyways and now they want me to do another blood that day too.

We're trying to stay positive and hope the progesterone helps. Although idk if the prog will help the HCG... or of course at all... I read some of the storied on that site you posted angel, and it is giving me some hope, but idk! Still very scared. Can't help but feel like I'm being punished.


----------



## confetti83

Nazz we are all here for you. I would do as Angel said and get seen asap the sooner you know the better. Praying for u xxxxx


----------



## Tassiegal

OH Nazz.... *hugs* hon. I hope it is just slow rising HCG - and that it isn't anything else. Sending you lots of sticky dust - and prayers. 
Adding my voice to the group that thinks you should get seen asap - it will put your mind at rest as well as checking that little dot is healthy. *huge hugs*

AFM - Not much going on here - lost hope for this month. My temp dropped again this morning - and even though my coverline is significantly higher than before this month i still think i am out well and truly. Oh well - onto next month. A bit depressed about it - but starting to accept that it isn't my month. 
Oh and Nazz - i try not to stress or worry too much - but its hard with my obsessive personality... lol I used to get pg at the drop of a hat - DF has had SA done and everything is normal - so it must be me. I think it has a lot to do with the depo needle - wish i had never had it. I just cant help wondering if it is ever going to happen for us. *sigh* You hang in there darl - thinking of you.


----------



## Nazz4

Thanks Tass.

I've been having cramping off and on for just a few seconds, and it does feel like its in the ovary/tube area :cry: but it's on both sides I think, mostly on the right though. I'm not sure if it's just the cyst that the baby needs, or if it is a tubal pregnancy... I'm going to call the doc tomorrow and if they can't do anything then I'll try making an appt at the hospital...


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> Thanks Tass.
> 
> I've been having cramping off and on for just a few seconds, and it does feel like its in the ovary/tube area :cry: but it's on both sides I think, mostly on the right though. I'm not sure if it's just the cyst that the baby needs, or if it is a tubal pregnancy... I'm going to call the doc tomorrow and if they can't do anything then I'll try making an appt at the hospital...

Please go nazz!
Seriously, you'll drive yourself crazy waiting a week, and (God forbid) if its ectopic you need that shot NOW.
Sometimes the tube is ruined even if it didn't rupture.....
Not trying to scare you :hugs: I'm totally pulling for you, but look at it like BA win-win situation by going to the ER....you won't have to wait for a phone call, you'll get answers quickly. Tomorrow us Saturday, is your doc open? Just get checked out at the ER. Some people just have lower hcg, and sometimes they start slow...hope is not lost, but to be safe please go the hospital, they will take the possibility of ectopic very seriously.

Even if the news is bad, wouldn't you rather know now then wait ?
an ectopic can cause a blocked tube from scarring, which will maker it harder to conceive again. 
The scarring can also make you a higher risk in subsequent b pregnancies....

I'm praying for you and you're bean.


----------



## Nazz4

Well this morning I was having heart pains... Like a painful heart beat. So I called the on call nurse at my OB and she told me I should just go to the er. Soo oh took me, they took blood, did an ultrasound and pelvic exam and now were just waiting forever for results. :( the woman didn't see anything on the ultrasound so idk. Wish us luck.


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> Well this morning I was having heart pains... Like a painful heart beat. So I called the on call nurse at my OB and she told me I should just go to the er. Soo oh took me, they took blood, did an ultrasound and pelvic exam and now were just waiting forever for results. :( the woman didn't see anything on the ultrasound so idk. Wish us luck.

:cry:
:hugs: totally praying for you nazz....

Remember, when the hcg us under 1200 they usually can't see a sac, so that's actually normal. 

Fx you have a lil trickster in there. 

I'm keeping you both in my thoughts <3


----------



## Nazz4

Just got home from the ER, they said it might be too early to see anything in the u/s, but that they saw no evidence of an ectopic either! So at least that's good. And also my HCG was 361! so that's almost double what it was 2 days ago. They did not take my progesterone levels, but the HCG being up is enough to make me feel a lot better. Even though it still isn't very high. I told the doctor about how it was 101 a week before the 189 and he said everyones HCG rises differently and it could still be normal and very early or I'm just a slow riser. So relieved! 

They prescribed me hydrocodon for the heart pain (they didn't find anything wrong with my heart either) and the cramping in my ovary area, but OH and I decided it seems too risky to take that while pregnant so I'm just going to deal with it. Also from past experience hydrocodon makes me throw up so I don't even want to go through that anyways. All I can do now is hope that everything goes ok from here on. I know I could still have a good chance of m/c, but I'm hoping the pogesterone pills will keep the bean sticky.


----------



## Angel wings13

:yipee:
I'm SO glad you went in instead of waiting!

Some people really are slow risers! I saw this one thread, a lady went from like 34, to 50, 65. ..like up to 150 in an entire week, the doc said she would miscarry. She refused a d&c, then a week later her hcg went from 150 to like 3000!

There was another lady that DROPPED from like 2000 to 1200, doomed by the doctor, went in for final bloodwork and scan for d&c, and she was at like 5000, with a hb! (they think the decline was a vanishing twin)

Stay healthy, put your feet up. IF the pain gets bad, don't feel like taking a hydrocodone will harm baby.
The doc would NOT prescribe it if he thought so, as general rule, you obviously don't take it, but stress and your pain can effect the baby, so at least fill the script to have just in case. If they make you nauseous, try eating when you take one, then lay down for 30 minutes to an hour and don't move you r head quickly, that should help.
Sources:(lol) SEVERAL medical conditions including spondylosis, herniated and torn discs, pinched nerves, arthritis in neck, back, hips, knees, plus as wee speak I also have a baker's cyst behind my knee cap causing my synovial fluid to leak - I've at some point, been in almost every med out there! 

If just Tylenol works then use that of course.

So happy your numbers basically doubled (some women can take 72 hors to double and us still considered normal, and some women NEVER reach "normal" levels and have perfectly healthy babies!)

:happydance:

You got yourself a fighter nazz. Hopefully a girl who could kick some butt!


----------



## Wugz22

Yay Nazz! Fingers crossed that your numbers keep growing. I'm sure they will!!!!!!


----------



## AnakeRose

Wugz22 said:


> My doc's wouldn't even let me come in to confirm... first bloods won't be drawn until the first appointment May 7th. Is that abnormal? Should I be asking to have bloods done now?

Well to be fair I had to get other tests done at the time for unrelated resons...she just tacked on the HCG test.


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> Just got home from the ER, they said it might be too early to see anything in the u/s, but that they saw no evidence of an ectopic either! So at least that's good. And also my HCG was 361! so that's almost double what it was 2 days ago. They did not take my progesterone levels, but the HCG being up is enough to make me feel a lot better. Even though it still isn't very high. I told the doctor about how it was 101 a week before the 189 and he said everyones HCG rises differently and it could still be normal and very early or I'm just a slow riser. So relieved!
> 
> They prescribed me hydrocodon for the heart pain (they didn't find anything wrong with my heart either) and the cramping in my ovary area, but OH and I decided it seems too risky to take that while pregnant so I'm just going to deal with it. Also from past experience hydrocodon makes me throw up so I don't even want to go through that anyways. All I can do now is hope that everything goes ok from here on. I know I could still have a good chance of m/c, but I'm hoping the pogesterone pills will keep the bean sticky.

SOO glad you went to get checked! Do you ever get anxiety or panic attacks? I find that my heart feels out of wack whenever I'm stressed or anxious about something, but there's nothing actually wrong. They can feel just like a heart attack if they're bad enough. Trust me on that one, I've suffered from them off and on since I was 15.


----------



## Nazz4

Thanks guys :flower: I'm being hopeful.

And yes I was diagnosed with anxiety when I was a teen, but I stopped taking the meds for it like 2 or 3 years ago because I didn't like the idea of having to be on mind altering medicine forever if I didn't really HAVE to be. Never even thought about that being related to chest pain, but I guess it makes sense. Stressing about all this and then on top of that OH's step mom is trying to start a bunch of drama with us, but we are just ignoring her and she said she doesn't want to be a part of our life for now... Everyone thinks she is being a little... too much... we are just not talking back to her and letting her cool down. She's really acting like a 15 year old making up a bunch of stuff and blowing things out of proportion. And if she keeps this up, I've decided she does not have to be in my life if she doesn't want to be, I don't want anyone there that doesn't want to be there. Anyways I think just a combination of all this and then thinking too much about this and that is just overwhelming me, so the chest pain could be related to that. Thanks for pointing that out!

Thanks everyone for being there for me! It means a lot... :kiss:


----------



## Angel wings13

https://www.medhelp.org/posts/Womens-Health/What-can-I-take-for-gas-pain-during-pregnancy/show/34147

Just wanted to share that Web page, I was googling about SEVERE gas and burping, since I've been horrible since waking up, and a couple women's posts had me cracking up....
one lady said she was lying on the cool tile in her bathroom just letting the horrific burps come out and ended with "the most satisfying bowel movement ever" :rofl:


----------



## Angel wings13

Yep, I have panic disorder and GAD (generalized anxiety disorder)....I get heart palpitations and chest pain and shortness of breath at times.


----------



## PDubs10612

Glad you got checked out Nazz and that everything seems to be holding strong :hugs:


----------



## AnakeRose

It's amazing what a panic attack can do to you. Whenever I'm going through a bad one I literally feel like I'm going to die, but I know I'm not. My chest feels heavy and I feel like I can't breathe. I just have to calm myself down and let it pass. I was on anti-depressants as a teen, but I haven't taken those in years.


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> https://www.medhelp.org/posts/Womens-Health/What-can-I-take-for-gas-pain-during-pregnancy/show/34147
> 
> Just wanted to share that Web page, I was googling about SEVERE gas and burping, since I've been horrible since waking up, and a couple women's posts had me cracking up....
> one lady said she was lying on the cool tile in her bathroom just letting the horrific burps come out and ended with "the most satisfying bowel movement ever" :rofl:

"the most satisfying bowel movement ever" :rofl:

Ok that made me laugh out loud at work!! Glad there's not many people here. I hear ya on the gas problem!!! Michael keeps telling me to stop burping the baby it's not even born yet...:haha:


----------



## Nazz4

I have been burping more than normal the past week, HORRIBLE gas, and constipation. All I can do is hope OH doesn't come close to me when it's happening lol.


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> I have been burping more than normal the past week, HORRIBLE gas, and constipation. All I can do is hope OH doesn't come close to me when it's happening lol.

:rofl: I know what you mean...I get atomic farts...you don't want to be within the same room as me :haha:


----------



## Angel wings13

I've been lucky that is MOSTLY burps, but I don't like sounding like a walrus


----------



## Nazz4

Well... I'd rather sound like a walrus than smell like one lol.


----------



## Angel wings13

Lol


----------



## AnakeRose

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/IMG_20130420_201426_zps7cb26832.jpg
This one is half done. This is the colour scheme we're going with for the baby's room :)

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/IMG_20130420_201510_zpsbe2231a3.jpg
Finished this one today!!


----------



## Angel wings13

Wow that's awesome Rose! I wish I could do that! I can't even sew a hem or a rip, I definitely can't knit!

Love the multi-color scheme!

Too much of one color gets old.

I went to Walmart for some groceries after work, and checked out the baby section ..

I SO want to start buying stuff, but don't want to jinx anything. I am wondering if I'm having a girl since my "symptoms" are different this time around, but I'm not going on that ! But I'd love to start stocking up on diapers, blankets, wipes, etc....
That was the best tip I every got for my first pregnancy. Start buying at least one pack of diapers a week. I had a closet pack full by birth! It was a great money saver since I was on unpaid maternity leave!
But, I managed to hold out, and I plan on waiting the 12 days till my scan....
If all is well, ilk celebrate by buying things that night!
I'm so excited to Jason's mom, but I'm going to try to wait till mother's day, surprise her with "grandma" gifts and stuff.
My mother on the other hand is a worry wart. She was already scared last time due to me automatically being "high risk", and when I had to go to the hospital for hemorrhaging it didn't help....
I way over did it at work tonight, e were busy, I had to re arrange tables to accommodate large parties ask night, even though I'm on light duty restriction for my knee....
But I was working with the d squad so I had to run several positions myself, and most people don't even know I'm pregnant.
I actually cried at work (darn hormones) out of frustration and then there were nasty customers that literally cursed me out over something I didn't even do....
I just lost it, almost quit. My job is so stressful. Came home and had a teeny bit of brown spotting, but pretty sure it was related to over work. I was so stressed, I'm actually going to call intomorrow :blush: I feel bad, but I seriously can't take that place at times. The bad thing is that it will either be my head manager or this b#tch manager that loves trying to fire people....

But I do work for a big corporation, and its very hard for an employer to fire someone pregnant without risking repercussions....short of me stealing, etc. the rule is, call un 2 hors before your shift and they can't do anything. I'm going to be honest too. I'm going to say I over did it tonight and spotted as a result, and that I can't risk my baby's health, and need to take it easy tomorrow. They'll be pissed, butoh well, this rainbow baby us more important at the moment,, plus they actually have an extra person working tomorrow I noticed. So I won't be putting them out too much. 
Still feel guilty in case you couldn't tell!


----------



## AnakeRose

geez and I still haven't even told my boss yet!!


----------



## confetti83

Nazz I am happy that you got checked. Your hcg level went up great! maybe it was just the progesterone you needed to help you a bit. Try to rest as much as you can, your beany is a fighter he just needs some time to grow strong xxxxx

Anake I wish I was able to do nice things like that for my baby.

Angel your workplace does sound like Alkatraz. First take care of yourself and your baby pfff where I used to work my ex boss used to be near the photocopier but he called my preggy collegue that had to walk a whole corridor to copy one lousy sheet.grrrr

As for the farts I am super super gassy I think half my bloat is gas. My husband was surprised at the beginning of the preg but now he is like 'here we go again!'


----------



## confetti83

My 16wk 6days bloat/ bump
 



Attached Files:







20130421_075006-1.jpg
File size: 8.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Wugz22

Aww confetti! What a precious bump! :dance:

Angel definitely do whatever you've got to do for your own sanity and the health of the baby! I haven't told anyone at work, but I've definitely allowed myself to take it easier, and don't feel the slightest bit bad about it. I have to keep reminding myself to slow down a little. I'm a very type A personality and I love to get things done NOW, but now I'm just trying to relax, and breathe, and enjoy every minute of being pregnant!


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> geez and I still haven't even told my boss yet!!

I sorta had to. I've miscarried twice since working there, one if the chemicals happened while I was there, so management knows , in the even t
There's an emergency again.

Otherwise, everyone knew I was trying, and I've green getting asked in the last week by a few people, "any luck" or "pregnant yet?" So the ones that ask I say yes....

Thru aren't being nosy they know how hard the last one was for me.

I Chickened out of calling up there. 
I'm too scared too talk to the bitch lol.

I'm going to see if they will let me do some mundane task instead of running the front....


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> My 16wk 6days bloat/ bump

:)
That's what I looked like last Sunday, lol, but it was just bloat and gas.

How much longer till you get a chance to find out what gender?


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> Aww confetti! What a precious bump! :dance:
> 
> Angel definitely do whatever you've got to do for your own sanity and the health of the baby! I haven't told anyone at work, but I've definitely allowed myself to take it easier, and don't feel the slightest bit bad about it. I have to keep reminding myself to slow down a little. I'm a very type A personality and I love to get things done NOW, but now I'm just trying to relax, and breathe, and enjoy every minute of being pregnant!

Thanks. :hugs:
You are right, and I know it.
I swear, I'm surrounded by idiots half the time, last night if I didn't do it no one else would have! 

I am talking to manager when I get there, and explaining what happened last night....not naming names, just how I'm not supposed to be running around and moving freaking furniture! 
Fx its NOT psycho bitch working.


----------



## Angel wings13

Oh and the other thing is with my boss, especially my first cuz I was freshly married to my ex and only 21 when I had him, I thought I could do everything I did before pregnant and never understood the ones that always needed a break, or wouldn't do this or that, I have a pretty strong (Jay says stubborn ) personality, and don't like being told what to do or not to do, lol.
But now that I'm 33 and have had all these MC's , I don't care what people think. I know girls that are a server their entire pregnancy, but I'm not supposed to be lifting things anyhow cuz of my knee (which I guess surgery is now on the back burner), plus since my chorionic membrane tore and then formed a clot (sch) last time, I don't know what caused it..... I don't want that again.


----------



## Wugz22

Does anyone know if this means anything? Probably not, but I just want some reassurance that everything is normal and OK inside me! Took another FRER today, and the test line is darker than the control line. Any meaning behind that?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## confetti83

Wugz22 said:


> Does anyone know if this means anything? Probably not, but I just want some reassurance that everything is normal and OK inside me! Took another FRER today, and the test line is darker than the control line. Any meaning behind that?

It means that if the test has a sensitivity of 50 you are way over it hun. That is a v good sign.


----------



## confetti83

Angel wings13 said:


> confetti83 said:
> 
> 
> My 16wk 6days bloat/ bump
> 
> :)
> That's what I looked like last Sunday, lol, but it was just bloat and gas.
> 
> How much longer till you get a chance to find out what gender?Click to expand...

I am going to have a scan at 20 wks hopefully we will know the sex.


----------



## AnakeRose

Wugz22 said:


> Does anyone know if this means anything? Probably not, but I just want some reassurance that everything is normal and OK inside me! Took another FRER today, and the test line is darker than the control line. Any meaning behind that?

There's nothing to worry about girl! I had a left over test and used it a few weeks ago (yeah I know POAS syndrome!) and there was NO control line :) I guess all the dye was used up by the test line :D


----------



## Wugz22

Ok that makes sense! I was wondering why the control line was so much lighter than it had been before! Thank you ladies! At first it had looked like I went back to having a faint BFP, so a felt a little panic until I realized that was the control line.


----------



## Nazz4

Angel just take things easy :) That's what I'm doing and I know it's hard to tell your bitchy boss that some things are more important than work, but you have to. My boss was a TOTAL many many cuss words to me when I called her yesterday saying that I need some time because I'm having health problems. She doesn't know that I'm pregnant, but I doubt she would care anyways because she's never been pregnant and she's the meanest person I've ever met.

Anake those blankets are awesome :thumbup: I'm going to make my LO some blankeys and hats if this pregnancy ends up being viable. I'm not as good as you are though lol.

Confetti nice bump! In the morning my tummy is flat and then by the end of the day I have a little bump like that because I get so bloated from eating! A coupledays ago someone at OH's work said, "she's already showing!" (apparently OH told everyone at his work... which kind of pissed me off but whatever).

omg Wugz I literally lold when I read your post... That's like the kind of test that every POAS addict dreams of and you're like "oh is this ok?" haha.


----------



## Angel wings13

Yeah I used my last test 3 says after my bfp with frer, the test line was definitely darker. Then, 2 days after that, I used my last opk's (lol) and the control was real light and the test was blazing! 
I held on to my 2nd bloods work form, even though doc was so happy about my last set he said not to bother, but I figure if I have another scare ilk just go straight to the lab, lol


----------



## Wugz22

Haha yeah now after talkin to you girls and of course doing quite a bit of googling, I realize that it was definitely a good thing. Most women become POAS addicts before they get a BFP, but I guess I am the opposite! I can't stop peeing! But this is he last one. No more!!!!!! DH doesn't understand why I keep spending another $15 every other day on the FRERs if I already know I'm preg. I guess I don't really have a good reason other than I'm insane.


----------



## 2ndtry04

girls, just to say hi, busy days here and only CD7 so nothing interesting....

nazz, i'm glad that things are ok, i was so worried, reading through all these posts, wanted to look last one just to see how are you but afraid to do so.... :(

confetti, nice pic, great bump :)


----------



## PDubs10612

super cute blankets Anake...especially the stripey one :)

your bump is coming along great confetti :)

Glad everyone is doing good and that things seem to be evening out...hope to hear some gender announcements soon too!

AFM just waiting on AF to keep things going...as 2ndtry said, nothing too exciting haha :)


----------



## Angel wings13

I just woke up from a 4 hr nap. Great. Now I'll probably be up till 3 am . 

And I'm nauseous, but all I ate was a banana earlier today, and I just had a pack of peanut butter crackers....
Gotta take myvitamins, but would rather have more food in my stomach.


----------



## FTMommy01

Nazz glad everything is going good for you!

Confetti, loooove the bump!! so cute!!

AFM: TESTING WEEK :happydance: Im going to try and hold out until Friday, today Im 9 DPO. My bbs are super tender and Ive had cramps ever since I ovulated. Not getting my hopes up though, this happens every month so hopefully this week flys by and I can find out by the weekend if its a yes or no.


----------



## PDubs10612

Good Luck on your testing FT :)

AFM...had cramps all night and this morning with a bit of spotting...just waiting to confirm that it turns into full AF and then I can book my CD3 BW and HSG :)


----------



## Wugz22

Yay PDubs! Let's go AF!!!!

FT mommy, fingers and toes are crossed for you!!! Keep us posted!


----------



## Angel wings13

Ft mommy - the early cramping, early tenderness, those were early clues that I dismissed as well, since they are "normal" for me....looking back, I realized that a starting almost immediately was NOT normal! 

P dubs, never thought I'd say this, but hope :witch: shows up soon!
Ooh, Metformin AND hsg!
Someone is getting preggo SOON!


----------



## Angel wings13

My manager got preggo like within a month of her hsg!


----------



## Nazz4

Thanks for all the support gals, so glad I have you all!

So I just went to the bathroom after coming home from class and there was extremely thick white discharge in my panties... like so thick it was hardly even wet it was like grainy almost. Kind of like when you make glue out of flour and water and you put too much flour... idk. Does that seem normal? Maybe it's from taking the progesterone pills?


----------



## PDubs10612

LOL @ Angel...let's hope so..AF is officially on and booked for BW on Wednesday..yipee :) I'm so super excited it feels like month #1 of TTC haha


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> Thanks for all the support gals, so glad I have you all!
> 
> So I just went to the bathroom after coming home from class and there was extremely thick white discharge in my panties... like so thick it was hardly even wet it was like grainy almost. Kind of like when you make glue out of flour and water and you put too much flour... idk. Does that seem normal? Maybe it's from taking the progesterone pills?

That actually happened to me like a few days after I found out I was preggo. Just one time. I was like wth is this?!
I have since learned (ad I'm sure confetti and rose can agree) that all types of cm is normal- the mucous plug starts forming almost immediately, and constantly is shedding and regenerating its outer layers. I freaked one day cuz (TMI) I had this little goo ball glob....it was yellowish / almost orange kind of, and jelly like, when I say little, I mean a little smaller than a pencil eraser....ew.....it was stretchy as could be ....

AFM: more TMI- I literally have been unbelievably constipated. Is been happening since ovulation, to the point where I used to be "regular" and now average like every 3-4 days..
Well I just left work early, I was so nauseous, the smell if the food was too much to handle, I kept gagging and dry heaving, and nasty burps that sounded like vomit was coming were just coming out of me left and right. A guy friend of mine there (one if the few who don't know I'm pregnant, I only told a couple people but word apparently traveled to a lot of people :shrug: ) well he was standing next to me up at the host stand and one of the gross puke sounding burps came out, and he said "hey, its ok, you better chew that back up and re swallow whatever just came up" lol! He's naturally Goofy, and at least that made me laugh while I wanted to die
The other hostess I was working with felt bad for me, I was pouring sweat from the nausea, and running to the bathroom every 15 minutes...she finally just asked the manager if I could go and that she could handle things by herself, bless her!

It sucks though cuz we were abnormally busy for Monday lunch, and me leaving made them more short handed. I think my manager was annoyed but he knows I'm pregnant. But this one girl that was pregnant (just had hey baby actually, we had almost the same due date from my last pregnancy) didn't really get sick while pregnant, so I feel like they think I'm making it up when I'm really not well at all....
Its annoying when people don't realize every pregnancy is different, I haven't called in yet, all I've done is left early twice, and both times someone else agreed to stay for me, so I'm not really screwing them over.

Sigh. I just wish I could take a couple weeks off or something.

Just rambling/venting.....


----------



## Angel wings13

I got so side tracked, I forgot to say, I usually "go" every 3 days our so, but finally went today for the first time since LAST Sunday! Omg I had the worst lower abdominal pain, I was scared I was having contractions, that's how sharp the pain was! Then I remembered how long it had been since I used the bathroom...
As soon as I got home from work, that matter got resolved!

I guess that's what I get for laughing at the lady who said she was having the worst gas pains followed by "the most satisfactory bowel movement ever" :rofl:

:blush:
I'm thinking I understand now!


----------



## confetti83

Nazz disharge in wierd types as long as it does not smell fishy is norm. Stock up on pantyliners you will need to change more often than usual.

Ft mommy fingers crossed!

Pdubs :dust: for you too.

Angel hope your constipation gets better I had an episode lately in which I had to resort to Vaseline to help things slide. hmmmm no more comments from me on this one cause after I couldnt sit properly all day.


----------



## Angel wings13

Lol confetti. I think half the problem is all the iron in pre natals!

I get a lot of bloodwork done cuz if graves, so I know that I actually have very good levels of iron in my blood, the excess in those vitamins is too rough on me. A couple times a week I take a multi vitamin and 2 b complex that include folic acid instead of pre natals .


----------



## Wugz22

My teeth hurt! I flossed my teeth tonight, like I do every night, and all the sudden instant pain! Like I bit into ice cream but that cold sensation won't go away. Read it could be preg related. Anyone else have this? I won't complain though! Any symptom that is preg related is more than welcome!!

And I think I have my first blue boob vein! How exciting!


----------



## Nazz4

My teeth have been more sensitive too, didn't really think about it though until just now lol. My boobs are super veiny as well as my sides. I'm hoping all these symptoms mean the little bean is gonna stay with me... Thursdays US can't come soon enough.


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> My teeth hurt! I flossed my teeth tonight, like I do every night, and all the sudden instant pain! Like I bit into ice cream but that cold sensation won't go away. Read it could be preg related. Anyone else have this? I won't complain though! Any symptom that is preg related is more than welcome!!
> 
> And I think I have my first blue boob vein! How exciting!

Lol @ blue boob vein!
If your teeth hurt, take calcium with vitamin D . Pregnancy can leech the calcium out of your teeth. Vitamin D helps absorb calcium.

Before my bfp I had a big vein on each boob that went through each nipple and on the nipple it even stuck out, you could have put an iv in it (ow!)
Now I have blue veins all over my boobs.
I remember reading done women getting the "road map" in the 2we, but mine just recently got pronounced. Prepare yourself for intense pain when you wake up! Those big veins are making new capillaries and ducts for milk, and increasing blood flow. After I sleep (usually on my back lately), the second I sit up it feels like when the milk comes in after birth and hurts SO bad ! It gets better throughout the day. For me anyhow.
Idk if its from actually ttc with this one, or because I'm older, but I have a LOT more symptoms than I had with my boys. I feel like I'm 8 weeks or something, maybe more, but I know I'm not.
Maybe I'm just more in tune with the changes...


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> My teeth have been more sensitive too, didn't really think about it though until just now lol. My boobs are super veiny as well as my sides. I'm hoping all these symptoms mean the little bean is gonna stay with me... Thursdays US can't come soon enough.

:dust:
The way the numbers went up, you either got yourself a fighter or maybe just a little prankster lol.

I'd be pulling my hair out! My scan isn't until next week! I'm dying to see the heart beat and praying everything is normal! Fx!


----------



## Nazz4

On the sleeping note, I looked up positions that you're supposed to sleep in when PG and apparently left side is best, then right side, and stomach and back are no no's. It's kind of too early for us 3 to care about that, but it was saying might as well get used to it early. I keep going to sleep on my sides and then waking up on my stomach and it makes my stomach and boobs hurt real bad. I can tell I'm going to need to get one of those pregnancy pillows to keep me on my side.


----------



## Wugz22

I was reading about that too, Nazz! I am 100% back sleeper, but every night I keep telling myself I'm going to practice the left side sleeping. Never works, of course!


----------



## PDubs10612

It would be so hard to sleep ONLY on my side...I go between left side and stomach...at least I picked the right side of the bed for sleeping so that it's my left side :) I can't stand sleeping face to face with someone...hot air blowing in my face..blah..haha


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> I was reading about that too, Nazz! I am 100% back sleeper, but every night I keep telling myself I'm going to practice the left side sleeping. Never works, of course!

I used to always fall asleep in my left side, then wake up on my back.
Lately laying on my back is the most comfortable.

AS Long as you're not feeling pain you are ok, if you're uncomfortable laying on the left is supposed to help.
Either way the baby is in its own little protective sac, so you won't be hurting bubs. But if you feel pressure, THAT can restrict blood flow which is bad.


----------



## confetti83

I used to sleep on my stomach now I wake up in that podition cause I feel the pressure and have to go pee immediately lol.
I sleep on my side as much as I can it was a bit hard to get used to but now I find the left quite comfy .I think I will have to add a pillow to put between my legs in a few weeks time.


----------



## AnakeRose

Wugz22 said:


> My teeth hurt! I flossed my teeth tonight, like I do every night, and all the sudden instant pain! Like I bit into ice cream but that cold sensation won't go away. Read it could be preg related. Anyone else have this? I won't complain though! Any symptom that is preg related is more than welcome!!
> 
> And I think I have my first blue boob vein! How exciting!

Yep I get that. Best to make an appointment for a checkup though. You're supposed to go more often during pregnancy (if your health plan allows it). I went in March and I'm going again in August.


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> My teeth have been more sensitive too, didn't really think about it though until just now lol. My boobs are super veiny as well as my sides. I'm hoping all these symptoms mean the little bean is gonna stay with me... Thursdays US can't come soon enough.

And I'm the opposite, I haven't noticed any new veins and my nipples haven't really darkened at all. I already have stretch marks from gaining a lot of weight as a teen, but so far my doctor isn't concerned about my weight. She thinks I may even weigh less after the baby is born than I did when I got pregnant.


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> On the sleeping note, I looked up positions that you're supposed to sleep in when PG and apparently left side is best, then right side, and stomach and back are no no's. It's kind of too early for us 3 to care about that, but it was saying might as well get used to it early. I keep going to sleep on my sides and then waking up on my stomach and it makes my stomach and boobs hurt real bad. I can tell I'm going to need to get one of those pregnancy pillows to keep me on my side.

I can't sleep on my left side for more than a little while because I blew my shoulder a few years ago. I always seem to end up on my back. Tried the pillow trick, but I always end up throwing them on the floor. I haven't been able to sleep on my stomach since I hurt my back in November so that's a non issue. I know they say not to sleep on your back, but if it's the only position that's comfortable...what are you supposed to do! lol Baby will tell you if it's uncomfortable so just sleep the way you want to and all should be fine.


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> Nazz4 said:
> 
> 
> My teeth have been more sensitive too, didn't really think about it though until just now lol. My boobs are super veiny as well as my sides. I'm hoping all these symptoms mean the little bean is gonna stay with me... Thursdays US can't come soon enough.
> 
> And I'm the opposite, I haven't noticed any new veins and my nipples haven't really darkened at all. I already have stretch marks from gaining a lot of weight as a teen, but so far my doctor isn't concerned about my weight. She thinks I may even weigh less after the baby is born than I did when I got pregnant.Click to expand...

My nips aren't darker either, in fact that had never happened to me. The areolas are a bit larger though, which usually happens to me.

Its definitely possible to lose weight either while pregnant, or shortly after.

With my first son, in 2 weeks after birth, I was 5 lbs less than before I got pregnant.

With my second son, before I got pregnant I randomly put on weight that year. Kind if like this time. I ended up by birth having only gained like 5 lbs, because what happened is my weight shifted. So I basically looked like my normal size (before weight gain) but with a pregnant belly.

Apparently that's already starting to happen again. I have technically gained 2 lbs due to bloat, but everyone us asking me if I'm losing weight. Also, besides the waist, my pants are looser. Idk why I gained that 25 lbs out of nowhere months ago, then got rid of like 10, but the extra 15 stayed....
A lot of times its because your thyroid goes into over drive while pregnant.

Years ago while getting a lot if testing before being diagnosed with graves, my doctor was extremely b interested in everything that happened to me after my youngest was born. Apparently he thinks I had acute thyroiditis, common after birth and usually resolves on its own, but for me he thinks it triggered the graves disease, something that was going to flare eventually, but giving birth turned it on. I also lost weight very rapidly after my second was born, it was almost scary. I literally didn't do anything to try. Now I know it was probably cuz I was hyper thyroid.

All I have left if my thyroid now is a teeny tiny piece on each side, just enough for the para thyroid glands to stick to...but apparently even those little pieces can flare while pregnant and cause problems...so I have to have my levels checked constantly


----------



## FTMommy01

Trying to stick out these last 3 days to test but Im starting to feel like im out :cry: My bbs are still a little tender but not as much as they were earlier, I still have cramps too but not as intense as before. I feel like my symptoms are slowly going away :growlmad:I guess if this isnt out month at least I already have a doctors appointment for a week from today so maybe they can give me some advice on what to do next!


----------



## Wugz22

FT mommy please don't lose hope! I lost all hope before my BFP too. I didn't have any symptoms! Still holding out hope for you!

OK girls I just posted this to First Tri forum but I'm kind of freaking out! I just read you aren't supposed to take hot baths during pregnancy. I know for a fact I took at HOT bath during the TWW, I always do when I'm feeling stressed! It was probably 9 DPO or so. Do you think I've done something horrible to my baby!??!


----------



## confetti83

Wugz22 said:


> FT mommy please don't lose hope! I lost all hope before my BFP too. I didn't have any symptoms! Still holding out hope for you!
> 
> OK girls I just posted this to First Tri forum but I'm kind of freaking out! I just read you aren't supposed to take hot baths during pregnancy. I know for a fact I took at HOT bath during the TWW, I always do when I'm feeling stressed! It was probably 9 DPO or so. Do you think I've done something horrible to my baby!??!

Wugz hot baths are nog good cause a very elevated temp is not goof for the baby and can cause miscarriage. At 9dpo it was very early days and if something bad happened you wouldnt have got that positive and the progression in the first place.


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz you are fine!
By hot they usually mean jacuzzi hot.

And like confetti said,.that was too early, not even an embryo, just cells

Ft mommy- the cramping may have subsided if implantation occurred. I cramped from like 4-9 dpo.
My bb tenderness decreased after my bfp. It has now come back with a vengeancE
I'd say you sound more in than ever! Think about it - as Af nears do you usually "lose symptoms"? Probably not...

You might be able to get a reading on an frer now.


----------



## PDubs10612

FX for you FT...anxious for your test results and hope it's your month :)


----------



## Wugz22

I called the doctor about the bath (because once again, I am insane) and the nurse said it's fine. She didn't seem concerned at all. Especially with baths, the water cools down right away, not like a hot tub or something. OMG can this first scan just get here already so that I know everything is fine!?!?

Wouldn't it be nice if I could relax tonight with, I don't know, say... A HOT BATH!?:dohh::dohh:


----------



## Nazz4

Wugz you can take a bath, just not a really hot one, like if it doesn't burn trying to get in then it's fine. How do you think pregnant people used to bathe back before showers existed?

Good luck FT on testing!


----------



## AnakeRose

Wugz22 said:


> I called the doctor about the bath (because once again, I am insane) and the nurse said it's fine. She didn't seem concerned at all. Especially with baths, the water cools down right away, not like a hot tub or something. OMG can this first scan just get here already so that I know everything is fine!?!?
> 
> Wouldn't it be nice if I could relax tonight with, I don't know, say... A HOT BATH!?:dohh::dohh:

Girl you sound like me when I first got pregnant :) A hot tub is even OK for a few minutes as long as you don't feel your body temp raising. You can sit on the stairs with just your butt in if you you really wanted to.


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> Wugz you can take a bath, just not a really hot one, like if it doesn't burn trying to get in then it's fine. How do you think pregnant people used to bathe back before showers existed?
> 
> Good luck FT on testing!

Yep, our internal body temp isn't swayed much by outside temps, unless extreme....

Like if its 100° outside, you're very hot and uncomfortable, but as long as you stay hydrated and aren't in the direct sun for the whole day, you don't get a fever. You'll feel miserable, but bubs will be well protected in a squishy , temp regulated, fluid filled sac, which is then protected by your uterus.

Also, some people say to avoid baths while pregnant because it actually slightly elevates your chance for a uti or yeast infection, which you're already prone to in pregnancy....
But its not proven a bath increases that risk.... To be safe just take real warm baths and don't soak for more than 20 minutes. You'll be fine! :thumbup:

@nazz- so jealous only 2 days (not even!) Till your scan! :dance:

I have 9 more days!

:dust:

Ft mommy, Fx for your :bfp:
:test:


----------



## Angel wings13

I just looked at one of those Chinese gender charts, I'm predicted a girl.

I looked back (it was based on your age at conception, and month of conception) and sure enough, for my age/conception months for my boys it predicted boy.

I also checked a couple friends that I knew their age and conception month and it was accurate on them too! Weird right?


----------



## Angel wings13

Oops- just checked one more- and it predicted girl for her but she had a boy .... Lol, it says 90% accurate....and for the most part, out of the 7 or 8 I put in, all but one was right...
Hmm...
And this pregnancy IS different....
But that could be cuz I was 21 and 26 when I had my boys, I'm 33 now....
I think boys have cuter baby stuff, but while I was looking around in a baby section the other day, I kept looking at the girl stuff. At the time I figured it was curiosity since I've only had boys....
Now I'm wondering....with both my boys, especially the first, I was almost positive I was having a boy. I bet in a couple weeks I'll start feeling sure its a girl.


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> I just looked at one of those Chinese gender charts, I'm predicted a girl.
> 
> I looked back (it was based on your age at conception, and month of conception) and sure enough, for my age/conception months for my boys it predicted boy.
> 
> I also checked a couple friends that I knew their age and conception month and it was accurate on them too! Weird right?

I'm predicted a boy. I was so sure I was having a girl and now I just don't know!


----------



## Angel wings13

Did you do a quiz or the chart?
With my miscarriage I did some quiz, and it was clearly based on old wives tales...it was 10 questions, and I answered straight down the middle, lol....
Half my "symptoms" were boy related and half were girl.


----------



## Angel wings13

Btw, I still vote boy for you rose, idk why.

Confetti I'm not sure...

Nazz and wugz are too early like me, maybe I'll get a feeling later on....

A friend of mine has been saying "girl" for me since I told her the news, lol.

A girl would balance my family a bit (even my cat is male), I just really don't like that watermelon pink and too many ruffles on girl stuff, lol. And it seems like every other out fit has lady bugs on it!


----------



## confetti83

I had 3 brothers even the other triplet with us that didnt make it was a boy. I guess I am a bit of a tomboy but I would really love to have another boy plus I had all those adorable outfits of my son which are ready for washing but if a girl comes I will have the chance to get a bit girly. 

Yest I bought some nappies, wipes, maternty pads and the baby launsry detergent. I have bought loads of stuff already !

Good luck Ft mommy!!


----------



## FTMommy01

Sooo im pretty sure I got the faintest BFP this morning!! Im trying soo hard not to get excited!! How do I post pictures so you guys can tell me what you think??!


----------



## FTMommy01

the pictures do not do it justice, It was darker in person but still not dark enough for me! Cant wait to get a good solid line!!
 



Attached Files:







rher.JPG
File size: 18 KB
Views: 10


----------



## FTMommy01

Here is the "negative" view
 



Attached Files:







New Image.JPG
File size: 16 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Wugz22

OMG OMG!!!!!!! That is totally, 100%:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:


Yay!!!!!:wohoo:


Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FTMommy01

Yay im so glad im not the only one who is seeing it! lol this was a kroger brand test so on my lunch Im going to buy some first response and hope for something a litte darker!! Yayyyy sooo happy to be joining you guys!!


----------



## Wugz22

I used that exact same test with FMU for my BFP and then got a FRER and tested again with SMU and it was much darker. Try and hold it for 3 hours or so without drinking too much water and you'll have have a nice, dark line!


This has been the luckiest month ever!!!!


----------



## PDubs10612

I totally see it FT (I don't always see the "squinters") Congrats :) can't wait to see it nice and dark for you :)


----------



## PDubs10612

Got my AMH results back this morning...5.7...I feel like I've been punched in the throat...normal value is over 15...Utterly depressed about this $***


----------



## confetti83

Oh my Ft mommy CONGRATS!!!!! YAY

one step near for this thread to become a pregnancy one!


----------



## confetti83

P dubs I hope you get better results sooner. xxxx


----------



## FTMommy01

Sorry PDubbs :hugs: something positive has GOT to come your way, keep your head up!!


----------



## AnakeRose

FTMommy01 said:


> the pictures do not do it justice, It was darker in person but still not dark enough for me! Cant wait to get a good solid line!!

OMG!! That's better than the faint one I got the first time! Check again tomorrrow!:flower::happydance: Try to get one that has 2 lines instead of the cross. They're notorious for bleeding lines.

PDubs :hugs: sending positive vibes your way.


----------



## Nazz4

Yay FT!!! I definitely see it, but those blue dyes are notorious for evaps and stuff, go get a FRER NOW! 

My Chinese gender thing said boy, but then after you do it you can look at a poll of its accuracy and only like 35% said it was accurate so idk about that lol. OHs family is hoping its a girl since his sister just had a boy, they want to get some girl stuff now. OH and I both think its a boy though. I'm so scared they're not going to see anything on the scan again tomorrow :( ugh. And another blood test... I had a dream that my hormone levels went down on my next test... Really hope it doesn't cone true...

Pdubs don't worry, things only get better! Stress just makes it worse.


----------



## Angel wings13

FTMommy01 said:


> Sooo im pretty sure I got the faintest BFP this morning!! Im trying soo hard not to get excited!! How do I post pictures so you guys can tell me what you think??!

I knew it! You sounded just like me! Normal symptoms, stronger and earlier! 
Knew it knew it! :happydance:


----------



## Angel wings13

PDubs10612 said:


> Got my AMH results back this morning...5.7...I feel like I've been punched in the throat...normal value is over 15...Utterly depressed about this $***

:hugs:
I'm sorry but what is amh?
Is there anything they can do to raise it?


----------



## PDubs10612

AMH is a newer blood test that relates to how many eggs are in your ovarian reserve..since you are born with a certain number of eggs there is nothing you can do to change the quantity..and the test only relates to quantity, not quality, so that is a good sign as my age should indicate good QUALITY...though he was a little surprised the number was so low for my age and PCOS patients usually have higher AMH levels (due to longer cycles)...anyway...he is sending new blood today for a retest and has me booked for HSG on Tuesday and we will go from there...all treatment will now be focused on low AMH until we hear different (which means IVF is out) Had CD3 bloodwork today so should know some other levels later this afternoon as well...Thank you ladies for all your support..this rollercoaster of TTC is truly exhausting....


----------



## Angel wings13

PDubs10612 said:



> AMH is a newer blood test that relates to how many eggs are in your ovarian reserve..since you are born with a certain number of eggs there is nothing you can do to change the quantity..and the test only relates to quantity, not quality, so that is a good sign as my age should indicate good QUALITY...though he was a little surprised the number was so low for my age and PCOS patients usually have higher AMH levels (due to longer cycles)...anyway...he is sending new blood today for a retest and has me booked for HSG on Tuesday and we will go from there...all treatment will now be focused on low AMH until we hear different (which means IVF is out) Had CD3 bloodwork today so should know some other levels later this afternoon as well...Thank you ladies for all your support..this rollercoaster of TTC is truly exhausting....

Oh ok, they sell those "fertility tests" at the pharmacy, I read the box one day, and it said it measured the quantity of eggs....
I never knew the abbreviated term for the hormone.

Well quality is good, quantity just may mean it will take a bit longer...

Are they going to start you on clomid? That's supposed to help ovulation and egg quality... That with the met might be your ticket.
We're all rooting for you <3
AFM
This morning, a tiny bit of brown cm AGAIN. This is scaring me. I know that it can be perfectly normal, and I'm not cramping....it's just hard to deal with. Only happened once and only when I wiped.

Yesterday I did "exercise" a little, but nothing high impact. I actually just played music and did certain dances I knew to 3 songs, then randomly danced to one more song...
Maybe I over did it?

I keep seeing that light exercise is good and helps with constipation, but I guess I better not.

I exercised (long walks and leg exercises) with my youngest, everything was fine. But I guess I'm no spring chicken anymore :jo:


----------



## Wugz22

:jo: <------ Ha! So glad she finally got some use!!!

The only exercise I do is walking my dogs for like 20 minutes or more. And that's only when the weather is nice enough (which has been rare this spring). 

I've weighed myself every day and haven't gained anything. When do ladies usually start gaining? I definitely look bloated! I have a pretty flat stomach normally, and its been so round this last week!:shipw:


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> Yay FT!!! I definitely see it, but those blue dyes are notorious for evaps and stuff, go get a FRER NOW!
> 
> My Chinese gender thing said boy, but then after you do it you can look at a poll of its accuracy and only like 35% said it was accurate so idk about that lol. OHs family is hoping its a girl since his sister just had a boy, they want to get some girl stuff now. OH and I both think its a boy though. I'm so scared they're not going to see anything on the scan again tomorrow :( ugh. And another blood test... I had a dream that my hormone levels went down on my next test... Really hope it doesn't cone true...
> 
> Pdubs don't worry, things only get better! Stress just makes it worse.

Most likely what they'll see is a sac with a tiny little blob in the middle. It definitely won't look like a baby at 6 weeks. I had my first one at 12 weeks and it still didn't look like a baby yet. You may or may not even see the heart beat. If you don't, it's ok, baby is still pretty tiny!


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel I know you're freaked out whenever you see a brown streak. My mom had bleeding right around her period time for nearly her entire pregnancy with me (she didn't even know she was pregnant till 4 months along!) and I turned out just fine :)


----------



## PDubs10612

We did not discuss Clomid this time around..I will bring it up after next round if nothing productive happens with the Met and HSG this time...honestly was kind of taken about the results and couldn't even think to ask anything..I am going to do SI from CD3 to CD7 and EPO from now until O so hopefully I can still rock out a BFP this month!


----------



## Nazz4

Pdubs I was just about to ask if you tried soy isos yet :) I hear it works really well for some, natures Clomid.

So I think we should make a poll on rose and confettis genders before they find out :) just for fun.


----------



## PDubs10612

I bought the SI and EPO a while back but wanted my tests to be "clean" so I held off :)


Confetti - Boy
Anake - Girl

:)


----------



## FTMommy01

Ok, here is the FRER...I hate that the picture doesnt do it justice but its soooo there! SO HAPPY :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 


PS: for the poll:

Confetti: boy
anake: girl
 



Attached Files:







New Image.JPG
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## FTMommy01

this is a little better, closer at least ...:)
 



Attached Files:







New Image.JPG
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Wugz22

That would be fun, Nazz! How do you do it? 

PDubs, you are on the luckiest thread that ever existed! You WILL get a BFP!

Angel Wings don't worry about the brown! It is like, 100% completely normal! Just keep telling yourself that!

As for me... just read a Chapter out of Jenny McCarthy's book "Belly Laughs". Anyone ever read it? It's about her experience with pregnancy. 

She has a chapter called "Holy Shit I Think I Just Hard-Boiled My Baby!" I can relate! She soaked in a hot tub the night she got her BFP to celebrate and told a women in there with her how excited she was to be pregnant and the woman started screaming at her to get out she could hurt the baby! Obviously, everything was fine, but just emphasizing the point that there are a million things to be scared of, but the chances are, everything is FINE!!! Just what I needed to hear :)


----------



## confetti83

FTMommy01 said:


> this is a little better, closer at least ...:)

OMG you are so preggo lady!!!!!!!!
xxxxxxx hugs xxxxxx and more xxxxxxx


----------



## confetti83

More honorary auntie psitions for me!!! cause you know I will be an honorary auntie to all these babies?! someday when they grow up thet may just recieve an email HEY IT US YOUR INTERNET HONORARY AUNTIE!!I KNEW YOU BEFORE YOU WERE CONCIEVED!! :rofl:


----------



## PDubs10612

LOL @ confetti...FT that is such a good line :) YAY CONGRATULATIONS :happydance::baby::happydance:


----------



## Wugz22

Definitely a fantastic line FT!!!!!! Don't you just love the FRERs???


Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wugz22

confetti83 said:


> More honorary auntie psitions for me!!! cause you know I will be an honorary auntie to all these babies?! someday when they grow up thet may just recieve an email HEY IT US YOUR INTERNET HONORARY AUNTIE!!I KNEW YOU BEFORE YOU WERE CONCIEVED!! :rofl:

So true!!!!! I think in a lot of our cases, you ladies knew about the BFP before the OH or DH did! :dance:


----------



## Wugz22

Question - do you ladies remember the name of our first thread, before we were the official Nut Hutters? I can't for the life of me remember the topic that brought us together?!?


----------



## PDubs10612

You've always been the Nut Hut to me


----------



## FTMommy01

I think we were just something along the lines of "testing in late (insert month here) lol or something to do with being in the TWW at the same time?! haha its crazy how long we have been together. and Yes Wugz, my DH still doesnt know, went out and bought our DD a "big sister" shirt to wear for when he gets home and bought him a card that says congrats on being a daddy AGAIN :)


----------



## Nazz4

Well, I've decided that not only was this cycle lucky, but also the 6 month marker. I think we were all at around the 6 month mark and ready to give up and adopt a Chinese baby... Ok maybe thats going too far, but you know what I mean lol.

Idk how to do a poll but I'll figure it out... If not we can all just say it and I'll tally up lol.


----------



## Angel wings13

Great pic ft mommy!
That's 4 bfp's in 18 days!
Not bad when 2 are already preggo, and we only have like 9 regulars!

Pdubs and 2nd try- lucky cycle coming up!


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> confetti83 said:
> 
> 
> More honorary auntie psitions for me!!! cause you know I will be an honorary auntie to all these babies?! someday when they grow up thet may just recieve an email HEY IT US YOUR INTERNET HONORARY AUNTIE!!I KNEW YOU BEFORE YOU WERE CONCIEVED!! :rofl:
> 
> So true!!!!! I think in a lot of our cases, you ladies knew about the BFP before the OH or DH did! :dance:Click to expand...

And my oh might have known before yours too! Lol, I told Jason we got another one!


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> Question - do you ladies remember the name of our first thread, before we were the official Nut Hutters? I can't for the life of me remember the topic that brought us together?!?

Yep! 
"looking to o around the 15th, testing the end of November"


----------



## Angel wings13

I was just telling Jason ours because we're all hitting cycle 6! Average conception time is 6 months!


----------



## FTMommy01

I think I started that thread?? Haha, look at us now...5 months later!


----------



## Wugz22

Omg that's right! Wow... November! And I'm sure I was 100% positive I was preggo that month b/c I had so many "symptoms" !:rofl:


----------



## Nazz4

Ok girls I made a gender vote, but the only way I could figure out how to do it is by making a new thread. So here it is, the first 2 options are for anake and the second 2 options are for confetti!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-groups/1837803-nut-hut-gender-pool.html


----------



## Angel wings13

I already thought boy for rose, I choose girl for confetti only because this pregnancy is different....same reason I choose girl for me, even though it's early :)


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> Omg that's right! Wow... November! And I'm sure I was 100% positive I was preggo that month b/c I had so many "symptoms" !:rofl:

I had my first Af after MC Nov 2nd and assumed I would resume to my 28 day cycle, lol....I didn't even o till the 30th!


----------



## Nazz4

I think anake is girl, but I'm really on the fence about confetti! I said boy, but I'm really not sure!


----------



## Wugz22

I'm thinking boys for both!!!

I want a girl so bad but for some reason I feel like mine will be a boy! (which obviously I'll be beyond happy with whatever it is, as long as my little bean is healthy and happy)

My gender chart says boy, and my DH keeps calling it a boy (he wants a boy as bad as I want a girl). 

Not that it matters but both our dogs are boys, and with DH, I feel like I'm outnumbered! Come on baby girl!:twingirls::twingirls::twingirls:


----------



## Angel wings13

Yeah I really don't know for confetti either.


----------



## AnakeRose

confetti83 said:


> More honorary auntie psitions for me!!! cause you know I will be an honorary auntie to all these babies?! someday when they grow up thet may just recieve an email HEY IT US YOUR INTERNET HONORARY AUNTIE!!I KNEW YOU BEFORE YOU WERE CONCIEVED!! :rofl:

LOL I'll know who to look up if we ever go to Malta :D


----------



## Angel wings13

Maybe we should print out all the pages from the thread-after each had their baby- and give it to them as a gift when they are old enough to appreciate it.
Like, probably not till they are old enough to ttc! Can you imagine if your mom gave you basically a log about how crazy insane she was to get you a spot in this world? 
I'm going to do it! (Fx everything works out this time)

I'll keep nut hutting till birth, then print all the pages! You can send them off to one of those private publishing companies to have it bound like a hard cover....

Yep, I'm having a girl. Lol, I never get any inspiration to do crafts!


----------



## Angel wings13

We'd have to include a glossary for all the abbreviations probably, lol. Then maybe a quick bio of each baby given to our own, so they know they have honorary cousins across the globe! 
Maybe I'm just :wacko: from hormones, but this is starting to sound like a great idea!

I also have my 2 best positive opk's for this bubs, and the first 2 "shadow line" positives, and of course the following 2 obvious bfp's! 

Where is this creative spark coming from? Lol! I swear I'm not the scrap booking type, I'm horrible when it comes to putting pics in albums ..I wish I was more like that but it just doesn't come natural to me for some reason! I guess I owe it to my little muse....

Or maybe "muses"...perhaps it's the angel babies inspiring me, looking down on their sibling to be...
Damn it. Now I'm crying. 
I do NOT <3 hormones!


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> Maybe we should print out all the pages from the thread-after each had their baby- and give it to them as a gift when they are old enough to appreciate it.
> Like, probably not till they are old enough to ttc! Can you imagine if your mom gave you basically a log about how crazy insane she was to get you a spot in this world?
> I'm going to do it! (Fx everything works out this time)
> 
> I'll keep nut hutting till birth, then print all the pages! You can send them off to one of those private publishing companies to have it bound like a hard cover....
> 
> Yep, I'm having a girl. Lol, I never get any inspiration to do crafts!

OMG they'd be scarred for life :rofl:


----------



## Nazz4

Haha I agree with anake :rofl: I'm just imagining if my mom gave me a log about her and my dad "BDing" and this and that... I'd probably throw up for a week straight! 

Oh and Angel, I hope you didn't just confess that you're going to stop Nut Hutting after you give birth! We all need to see the little Nut Hutter spawns grow up, at least a pic like once a month during the first year or 2 and then we can go from there!


----------



## confetti83

I wont stop nut huttin even after bsby is born. You are the best friends I ever had Ladies and after the little one will be here I will need your nuttiness more.


----------



## 2ndtry04

OMG, FT you got your BFP :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

This is soooo lucky thread, can't believe it :hugs:

girls, i have so much work these days, but reading as I get around....

and that scrap book, angel, that is fabulous idea :thumbup: and big plus for your new inspiration :laugh2:

Voted on that other thread :oneofeach:


----------



## PDubs10612

Hilarious Idea Angel :)

I have kinda started a pregnancy journal already (because I AM the scrapbooking type) just little bits of TTC info and "prayers" about get preggers...names we've discussed..dreams I've had...pics of where we live and of our dog...just bits and pieces, nothing too medical or "sexy" haha..it helps me relax:)


----------



## PDubs10612

and of course I mentioned B&B and the great ladies on the NutHut Thread with all their lucky BFPs :)


----------



## FTMommy01

OMG Angel thats hilarious :haha: We definitely cant leave here once we have the babies, we need to do pictures and although I already have a daughter Im sure we're going to have questions as we have newborns, I mean come on, we're nutty! "What does this rash mean" Why are they breathing like that" "When should we get rid of the pacifier" lol I can just see it now!


----------



## Nazz4

Well ladies I'm about to go to my scan... I'm imagining scary music playing in the background of my life... My heart is racing! UGH gotta get it over with! Wish me luck!


----------



## FTMommy01

Goodluck Nazz!! Let us know...


----------



## PDubs10612

Good Luck Nazz!


----------



## Wugz22

Everything will be fine Nazz! Positive thoughts your way!


----------



## confetti83

Good luck Nazz!


----------



## Angel wings13

Good luck nazz!

I didn't mean I'd stop posting, just that I'd only print out pages up till then....

I can see where it could be embarassing, buy I think it would be sort of neat for them to have when they are grown and ttc...


----------



## Nazz4

Ok so... All they saw was a sac with blood in it...? They said they're surprised I'm not bleeding and having a MC already... I have no idea what to think. So they did a blood test to see if it gives more answers and I'll have the results tomorrow. They said another u/s in 2 weeks also, if no MC by then I guess. Not really sure what this all means, sounds like its a 50/50 chance.


----------



## PDubs10612

weird...FX and prayin for you and your bean Nazz :hug:


----------



## Wugz22

Nazz I'm sure this is beyond frustrating. I can't believe they won't give you more answers and possible explanations! Praying that all is well, and hopefully in a few months you'll look at this as just a little blip in an otherwise healthy pregnancy!!!


----------



## FTMommy01

:saywhat: I cant believe that are not trying to do more to give you better answers or try and save the baby if something is really wrong!! Im sorry Nazz :hugs: Please don give up hope, I will be saying prayers for you that your little bean stays nice and snug in there!!


----------



## Angel wings13

Aw, nazz, I'm so sorry! :hugs:

Believe me, I know how you feel. No words can help....

But there is hope, even if its small, there is still some hope, or they wouldn't have bothered with more blood work.

I've seen stories where women had an empty sac, told blighted ovum, only to see a little bean with a hb 2 weeks later.

Its probably hard, but my advice is stay off google. I googled like a crazy person when I found out my baby wasn't growing right and the once low heart beat turned into no hb...

I got myself in denial and half convinced it was all a mistake, which only led me to another disappointment...

It doesn't hurt to hope for the best though. Totally keeping you and bean in my thoughts and prayers <3


----------



## confetti83

We are here for you Nazz whatever the outcome.

My nephew woldnt be here with us if his mum did a d&c as told by the docs. My brother insisted on a second opinion they did another ultrasound and they saw a heartbeat.


----------



## Nazz4

Thanks guys. Yeah from what I've been googling I feel like if my hormones are still too low on this test they will probably recommend a D&C, and some people said the same thing as you confetti, that they urged to get another u/s and tests and everything turned out fine. Of course in some cases they really did need the D&C. That's why I feel like it's 50/50 right now... part of me wishes I just waited until 8 weeks to go get my scan and blood tests and stuff so things could be more conclusive and I wouldn't be worrying so much, but then I wouldn't have gotten the progesterone pills and who knows, maybe those pills will be saving the bean! I feel like at least if I'm not bleeding my body isn't trying to pass the bean, all of the things I've read online the women were bleeding... so idk.

I'm just trying to stay calm and wait until the phone call tomorrow when they will hopefully have more answers and I can ask some questions.


----------



## Angel wings13

I wish docs didn't leave people hanging like that!

Its still possible you're losing a twin - not that that's"comforting" , but maybe one is just fine, and the other one had chromosomal issues, its possible that could cause blood in the sac and may obscure the other bean.....

It would explain why your numbers doubled after a week of not doubling too....
You're probably right about the 50/50, Fx and praying you hear good numbers tomorrow.


----------



## Angel wings13

Well, unrelated topic....
Last night I had a little tooth ache, no big deal. Took one Tylenol.

Well when I woke up today, I looked like I had a gumball in my left cheek, and it freaking HURT. Nazz had more important stuff going on, so I didn't want to mention it. 
As the day went in, the "gumball" turned into a golf ball, then a large egg, I'm not even kidding. I have an abscess under neath my molar, and the infection is around my lower jaw bone, and creeping towards the hinge of the upper jaw. I knew I couldn't get it pulled at the dentist due to the swelling, so I just got back from the ER.
They wanted to load me up with lidocaine and slice it open, but I'm the biggest baby when it comes to this stuff! I have spent a LOT of money on my teeth thru the years, bad enamel runs in my family, I finally got my all my upper teeth coated in enamel, as well as a couple crowns (porcelain), and even had the front ones bonded - well as you may remember, I recently chipped my lower tooth, haven't gotten that fixed yet, but was planning on it after first tri...

My point is I have spent thousands over the years , slowly making sure all my teeth remain intact and healthy, but due to the expense ( I have basic medical, not dental insurance anymore) I haven't "finished" my bottom teeth...

So this sucker that started giving me problems last night turned into a big mess today. I didn't want then to cut me, I asked if we can try anti biotics, then I'll get it pulled later...so they gave me a shot and a script, and I mentioned (while I was there) that I think I'm getting a UTI. I told the triage nurse that I'm almost 7 wks preggo, and she asks if I saw "any" on/ yet. I said yes, and I mentioned I see him again next week for my ultrasound. She says "oh, so you HAVEN'T seen ANY Ob/gyn yet regarding your 'pregnancy' " (being sarcastic for some odd reason)
I said "yes I saw MY Ob/gyn right after I found out" she says: "but you haven't had an ultrasound, so you haven't gotten prenatal care yet?"
:growlmad:
Me: " YES I have! I tested positive got pregnancy and then saw my Ob/gyn a few days later, I was 4 weeks 2 days, so it was too early for an ultrasound"
Her: " So , like I said, you're not CONFIRMED pregnant"
Me: "YES I AM. I HAD BLOODWORK, I AM PREGNANT, MY FIRST ULTRASOUND US NEXT WEEK"
Then, besides the obvious fact my face us twice its regular size, I mention that I'm Peru sure I have a UTI, always get one in the first trimester. 
Her: how do you know?
Me: well I don't KNOW, but I keep getting cramps in my bladder and when I pee it kind of trickles out.
Her: how do you know its your bladder?
Me: I don't have a left ovary, and the pain is right here (I point on my left side)
She looked at me like I was bat $hit crazy! Wth was wrong with her?
Anyhow, turns out yep! Uti! So now I'm on 2 anti biotics. Yea.


----------



## AnakeRose

:hugs: Nazz I'm praying for you and your bean. Stay in there baby!


----------



## Angel wings13

Whoa sorry for that long post, I got side tracked talking about the little details but didn't even say what I wanted to say. Lol :dohh: been doing that a lot lately.

Anyways, I'm taken back, lying on the little bed when I hear the nurse (different one) say to a doctor "she says she's pregnant but her urine came back negative"
I freaking had a heart attack!
She then elaborates and says she even used a second suck AND the lab analysis came back negative, and that the nurse thought "this girl just must really wish she was pregnant, is what I'm thinking"

I'm thinking I'm in the twilight zone...

Finally I hear them talk about her bloodwork, which they didn't do blood work on me, and realize they're talking about someone else, lol.

I was getting ready to demand an ultrasound!

But I feel bad for the other girl, whoever she was...
I have heard of phantom pregnancies before.
What a day.

Nazz- seems like the last 2 Thursdays you are being told something scary by your doc, only to have it turn out better by the next day...I past the pattern holds!


----------



## Wugz22

WOW Angel Wings! Sounds like a bad day! I would have LOST MY MIND if I heard them say that the urine came back negative.

Yeah these weeks before the u/s are brutal. You need reassurance. I keep calling my Dr.'s office with these crazy questions. I'm sure when I actually come in they'll be like "Ohhhh this girl." But if I haven't met with a doctor yet, how the hell am I supposed to know all this stuff?! Other than the scary internet! Just found out I've been using another pregnancy No-No for 3 days... eye drops! So frustrating. 

I am so disinterested in everything to do with work and my grad classes right now, all I can think about is :baby:.

I'll be saying a prayer for all of us tonight!


----------



## AnakeRose

Yes Google is not your friend when you're pregnant!! I was driving myself crazy looking up every symptom and what I should be eating and how much that I was so confused. One list would say you can't have this and another list says yes you can in moderation...you can't win. The only things I stay away from is raw fish (which sucks cause I LOVE sushi!) and raw eggs. I have the odd cold cut sandwich now and then...there's a VERY slim chance it will cause listeria. I wash all of my veggies and just make better choices. I only have 1 cup of coffee a day, but at first I couldn't stand it (or chocolate). You can't follow every NO item because you won't be able to eat anything. When you get morning sickness, don't worry too much about food. Just eat what you can tolerate even if it's not exactly the healthiest thing for you (mine was potatoes and beef). You'll have time when your MS goes away to make up for it. If your MS gets too bad, TELL your doctor! There are things you can take that are totally safe. I was reading every baby book I could get my hands on, but they were driving me so insane that I donated all of them to a thrift store. Best thing I ever did. You know your body and don't let a post on the internet freak you out.

I was freaking out because I'm not really feeling a lot of strong movement when others say their husbands are already feeling kicks. Turns out my placenta is on the front top of my uterus so it's preventing me from feeling a lot of movement. At least I know that now. My doctor even has trouble finding the heart beat because all she can hear is my placenta wooshing away. 

I'm surprised they gave you an ultrasound at 6 weeks. Mine wouldn't even consider sending me till I was 10 weeks and even then there wasn't a lot to see.


----------



## Nazz4

They only gave me blood tests because I called them and said I was spotting, then when my test was low they wanted to keep doing them. Then when it didn't even double over a week they wanted to do an u/s. I don't blame them. They said everything about my pregnancy so far is very strange. :shrug: At the ER they acted like it wasn't a big deal though. So who knows.


----------



## Nazz4

I hope that pattern keeps going too Angel! That would be nice lol!

Wugz I'm in the same boat. I've taken time off of work because I just don't feel like going and dealing with my manager and dealing with people lol. And I'm a little behind on school work (although I blame that on working too much before). All I can think about is baby! I think if I knew everything was alright then I would be able to be more productive, but just worrying isn't doing me any good. Plus I'm tired all the time now, I take a nap every single afternoon. Today I took 2 naps. Especially after taking the prog pills, they make me so drowsy.

Anyways I have 2 job interviews tomorrow because I decided since I don't like my job might as well try and find a new one. Hopefully tomorrow is a good day lol.


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> I hope that pattern keeps going too Angel! That would be nice lol!
> 
> Wugz I'm in the same boat. I've taken time off of work because I just don't feel like going and dealing with my manager and dealing with people lol. And I'm a little behind on school work (although I blame that on working too much before). All I can think about is baby! I think if I knew everything was alright then I would be able to be more productive, but just worrying isn't doing me any good. Plus I'm tired all the time now, I take a nap every single afternoon. Today I took 2 naps. Especially after taking the prog pills, they make me so drowsy.
> 
> Anyways I have 2 job interviews tomorrow because I decided since I don't like my job might as well try and find a new one. Hopefully tomorrow is a good day lol.

Yep, right there with you guys on the work thing.
One good thing about the ER today is that they wrote me a "do not work till" note. It only covers the next 2 days, but hey better than nothing right?

It sucks cuz now that we moved into a nice house, which is more expensive, I'm working less and less... I mean at least Jason is the main bread winner, so we're not hurrying badly, but that cruise we planned on is pretty much out the window

Oh well, I'll sacrifice the cruise for a healthy baby :D

Plus half the fun on cruises is getting to drink and stuff, which don't get me wrong, I'd still love a cruise even without alcohol, but its looking like we can't afford it. Maybe in September, or maybe just wait till next year.....


----------



## Wugz22

Ok so I had an orgasm last night and OMG did it hurt afterwards! I had these weird cramps for like 10 minutes! Of course I googled it, and apparently that's NoRMAL? It was awful! Definitely not interested in having another one if that's what it's going to be like.:growlmad:


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> Ok so I had an orgasm last night and OMG did it hurt afterwards! I had these weird cramps for like 10 minutes! Of course I googled it, and apparently that's NoRMAL? It was awful! Definitely not interested in having another one if that's what it's going to be like.:growlmad:

At least you didn't spot!
I was having very x rated dreams :blush: to the point where I felt like an adolescent male - I was uh , "finishing" in the dreams! Then I would spot brown when I woke up!

I didn't have any pain though.

But the orgasm can cause mini contractions (the same ones that help "suck" the sperm up when bd'ing),
And since blood flow is already increased to that area in pregnancy,, it can force bits if old blood out, also, some women have cervical ectopy, which sounds worse than it is. Out means that your cervix is easily aggravated due to a later if red blood cells growing on the outside, that normally grow in the inside....
These blood cells rupture easily but have NOTHING to do with your uterus or pregnancy, just can give you quite a scare!


----------



## FTMommy01

I talked to my doctor today, my due date is looking like its going to be December 28th, Christmas baby!! I know its still early but I already feel so bloated, its crazy. Anyway, my doctor wont see until May 22nd which would be 8 weeks for me. But I will get an ultrasound and hopefully get to hear a heartbeat! Im having the hardest time not sharing the news with our friends! We have told our family and now its like I want to tell the world :happydance: DH was so surprised when I told him, I bought our daughter a Big Sister shirt and bought him a card that said how much I loved him and was so excited to be growing our family and congratulations on being a daddy to TWO and he was sooooo confused hahah he had the most confused look on his face, I go what dont you get about that?? Then our daughter goes daddy look at my new shirt, and he got the biggest smile on his face and finally figured out we were pregnant lol it was a great moment!


----------



## Nazz4

FT that's so cute lol. I wish I had told my OH in some cute way, I was just like, "hey look at my pee stick!" :haha:

I'm still waiting for the OB to call me with my blood test :growlmad: I'm giving them until noon and then its on... :gun: lol


----------



## Wugz22

Hoping the results are positive Nazz! They've just got to be!

FT mommy, so excited that the 4 of us are due the same month! Mine is just a couple days before Christmas!

I'm thinking the odds are in our favor that one of us has to deliver ON Christmas:)


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> FT that's so cute lol. I wish I had told my OH in some cute way, I was just like, "hey look at my pee stick!" :haha:
> 
> I'm still waiting for the OB to call me with my blood test :growlmad: I'm giving them until noon and then its on... :gun: lol

I'm sure they'll call soon.
Love the symbol! :gun:
Never saw that one before!
Maybe they're trying to figure out what to even say cuz maybe your numbers went up....
Btw, how do they know the sac had blood in it? I was just thinking back to my MC and the black spot where the sch was looked just like the black spot with the sac, just much smaller, so I wonder how they "know" it was filled with blood, and not just maybe too early to see the embryo?


----------



## Nazz4

So I called up annnnnd they told me the lady who does the bloods is not in and won't be in until MONDAY!!! I said, "No! This is an emergency and I'm not waiting until Monday!" and she said, "Ok I will leave a message for the nurse." Idk if she was saying that so I'll leave them alone, or if she really meant it. I'm so sick of this OB too many problems with them, I can't wait to switch to the midwife (if I can, they don't take high risk pregnancies).


----------



## Nazz4

Angel I have no idea about any of that... they didn't even show me the stuff while going through the u/s. She said nothing during the u/s and I asked her after if she saw anything and she said, "I'll let you talk to the doctor." So idk what it looked like because I have no clue what to look for.


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> So I called up annnnnd they told me the lady who does the bloods is not in and won't be in until MONDAY!!! I said, "No! This is an emergency and I'm not waiting until Monday!" and she said, "Ok I will leave a message for the nurse." Idk if she was saying that so I'll leave them alone, or if she really meant it. I'm so sick of this OB too many problems with them, I can't wait to switch to the midwife (if I can, they don't take high risk pregnancies).

You definitely need a new doc. Promise me! Your doc and how they've treated you reminds me of my old doc- horrible! 

And you had blood done on Thursday before and got your results Friday!

If I were you, I'd go to the ER. Don't say you went to your doc yesterday.

This is what I did with my last doc when they wouldn't tell me anything:

Went to the hospital, said that I had cramping and spotting (which I did, but lightly), they did blood work and an u/s. About an hour after the tests the doc came in and went over the results and answered all questions.

Just go there and get answers. You need and deserve answers.


----------



## FTMommy01

OMG Nazz I would be furious!!! Your doc sounds like the :devil:! This is not something that should be put to the side until Monday, I either go to the ER and get a scan or keep calling until you get answers, then definitely switch doctors! Poor thing, I will be praying for you!:hugs:


----------



## confetti83

Nazz hope you get some answers soon.
Angel I can really imagine you going armed all red shouting 'I want my results NOW!!!!'
Ft nice way of telling the hb I just had a packet of flu tablets cause I was really sick read the instructions out loud and it said if preg to consult doc before taking any. So I told him ' I may have to consult thd doc than cause the test is positive!'


----------



## Nazz4

Ok so a nurse called me back, I'm glad they didn't just brush me off. She said my levels are increasing, but still not doubling every 2 days the way they would like. My hcg was 1651 and prog was 45. I thought that was pretty darn good! But apparently not lol. She said either I'm earlier than we thought or something is wrong! The doc wants to do another u/s on Wednesday. I also asked her about the "sac with only blood in it" thing and she said that just meant the u/s lady only saw a sac and that's it. She said this early it is common for the sac to have blood in and around it so that is not bad. Idk why they are so concerned about that though because from what I've read it is not uncommon to only see the sac at 6 weeks...? :shrug: Idk now I'm just looking at my chart figuring out if I somehow ovulated late, or implanted late... I'll never know of course lol. I hope this all goes well! OH and I keep chanting, "stay in there baby!" to my tummy :rofl: hopefully the baby gods will hear us.


----------



## Wugz22

Wow, Nazz, it seems like they just keep freaking you out and then tell you the next day that its not as bad as it sounded! What is wrong with these people!?!

Sounds like there is still a lot of hope. FX!!!!!


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> Ok so a nurse called me back, I'm glad they didn't just brush me off. She said my levels are increasing, but still not doubling every 2 days the way they would like. My hcg was 1651 and prog was 45. I thought that was pretty darn good! But apparently not lol. She said either I'm earlier than we thought or something is wrong! The doc wants to do another u/s on Wednesday. I also asked her about the "sac with only blood in it" thing and she said that just meant the u/s lady only saw a sac and that's it. She said this early it is common for the sac to have blood in and around it so that is not bad. Idk why they are so concerned about that though because from what I've read it is not uncommon to only see the sac at 6 weeks...? :shrug: Idk now I'm just looking at my chart figuring out if I somehow ovulated late, or implanted late... I'll never know of course lol. I hope this all goes well! OH and I keep chanting, "stay in there baby!" to my tummy :rofl: hopefully the baby gods will hear us.

I'm glad they called you back. You very well could be a slow riser, and from what I've read, they usually can see a sac when your level is 1200, which is close too what you are....
Its entirely possible that you may be a tad earlier than you thought, and at the 6 week mark, a few days can make a huge difference! I read a slow riser story almost identical to yours, no lie. At 6 weeks all they saw was a sac, and the doc wanted to schedule a d&c. The husband insisted in a second opinion, they couldn't get in for 2 weeks, and sure enough, there was the baby, strong heart beat and measuring just under 8 weeks! 
Plus different places have different machines, some are older and not as "strong", and sometimes the little bean seems to "hide". After all the ultrasound I had with my last MC, not ONE person out of 4 different techs picked up the twin! Yet my hcg was over 19000 at 5wk 3 days! I kept asking about twins and they kept saying definitely not, but when the second one passed, no one could deny it then! I KNEW it. 

With newer machines a lot of women can see the fetal pole and hb by the end of the 5th week, and a lot if women can't too. 

I'm thinking you have a fighter in there! And now that they see the sac you don't have to worry about ectopic.

I will continue to keep Fx and pray for you!
6 more days till my scan!
I'm getting excited and yet so nervous at the same time.

I'm hoping they will at least TRY an abdominal u/s first....from what I've seen sometimes it can be seen abdominally at that point, and sometimes not.

After last time I just kind if have a bad taste in my mouth over the Trans vaginal u/s....
That phrase sounds weird, but you know what I mean!

And nazz- I talk to my tummy too! I keep telling her/him to hang on tight! Plus I'm sorta using my cat as a psychic, :rofl: he continues to lay on my chest/abdomen, but carefully rests his back paws on my hips, instead of on my lower belly (been doing this for the last 2 weeks), and when he climbs on me, he goes out of his way to not step on my lower tummy. Plus he's still purring and kneading my hair and likes to sleep with his butt next to my head, head facing my bed room door, as if "on guard", lol. Jay wakes up earlier than me and is telling me that he's always pulling the cat off me, but I sleep right thru it, lol. He us not, however, careful about not stepping on my nips! He looks so funny standing on me, back legs straddled, front paws kneading my chest, and it hurts but makes me laugh at the same time, and when I laugh he licks my nostrils, the whole thing us bizarre.


----------



## Wugz22

I definitely think you could have ovulated on CD 20 and then just had a really early BFP!?!!


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> Nazz hope you get some answers soon.
> Angel I can really imagine you going armed all red shouting 'I want my results NOW!!!!'
> Ft nice way of telling the hb I just had a packet of flu tablets cause I was really sick read the instructions out loud and it said if preg to consult doc before taking any. So I told him ' I may have to consult thd doc than cause the test is positive!'

Pffft, what gives you that mental picture? ;)
Jk!
Yeah I can be neurotic, lol, my doc read part of my chart to me, where he keeps notes on newer patients till he remembers them by face, and we were laughing cuz when I went in a few weeks ago, he said "oh yeah, here we go, I wrote"patient is ttc and very regimented about charting, basal body temps, opk's's, and knowledge of hormones"
:rofl: 
That sounds about right - if he only knew just how deep it really goes, lol


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> I definitely think you could have ovulated on CD 20 and then just had a really early BFP!?!!

I totally agree! Her first couple tests were pretty
Light, so it would explain a lot, and cause a lot less worry!


----------



## Angel wings13

That would make her like what 5 weeks? Totally explains only seeing the sac!


----------



## Nazz4

Thanks guys! I'm starting to think maybe my OB is just being too textbook about things. I was thinking the same thing though about maybe Oing on cd 20 which would put me 5 days back. I would have implanted really fast though to get a + test that soon after!


----------



## AnakeRose

Wugz22 said:


> Ok so I had an orgasm last night and OMG did it hurt afterwards! I had these weird cramps for like 10 minutes! Of course I googled it, and apparently that's NoRMAL? It was awful! Definitely not interested in having another one if that's what it's going to be like.:growlmad:

Yeah that's normal. I didn't want sex for a good month at first...poor Michael.


----------



## Angel wings13

Its not that I don't want it, well ok, for like a week I didn't want it, but now I do, I'm just scared. I know its most likely just a sensitive cervix, but if I spot I'm going to panic, even though I know that can be normal....if my u/s goes well, then I think I'll be ok wit it.
Not even 6 full days away! Counting down!


----------



## Angel wings13

For nazz:
https://www.whattoexpect.com/groups/m/january-2011-babies/discussion/3848611.html

A bunch of ladies "knew" their dates, but were told they were 2 weeks off, only to go back weeks later, and everything was.caught up! <3


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> For nazz:
> https://www.whattoexpect.com/groups/m/january-2011-babies/discussion/3848611.html
> 
> A bunch of ladies "knew" their dates, but were told they were 2 weeks off, only to go back weeks later, and everything was.caught up! <3

I know that feeling! They keep telling me I'm 2 weeks later than where I think I am. It's not possible because that would put me conceiving AFTER I got my positive pregnancy test...I'm pretty sure I conceived around December 18th.


----------



## Nazz4

Yeah... and on my FF chart I didn't include my iffy + test at 10 dpo... I mean maybe that test really was - and I was just seeing things, but idk! It seems near impossible to O and then implant and get a + all within a few days, or after I got my +'s!!! I'm not even going to try and understand it!

So I haven't been allowing for sex these days and last night OH and I got kind of hot and bothered so we resorted to using our mouths :blush: and I totally understand the cramping/aching after orgasm now. I'm still aching the next day and I feel like that is probably not good! I feel like I just may have kick started a m/c... I hope I'm really wrong! On another note, after orgasm I noticed I had more and better ewcm that I EVER had when not pregnant! I could stretch my fingers all the way apart until my hand was just completely open and it was still intact! What in the world!


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> Yeah... and on my FF chart I didn't include my iffy + test at 10 dpo... I mean maybe that test really was - and I was just seeing things, but idk! It seems near impossible to O and then implant and get a + all within a few days, or after I got my +'s!!! I'm not even going to try and understand it!
> 
> So I haven't been allowing for sex these days and last night OH and I got kind of hot and bothered so we resorted to using our mouths :blush: and I totally understand the cramping/aching after orgasm now. I'm still aching the next day and I feel like that is probably not good! I feel like I just may have kick started a m/c... I hope I'm really wrong! On another note, after orgasm I noticed I had more and better ewcm that I EVER had when not pregnant! I could stretch my fingers all the way apart until my hand was just completely open and it was still intact! What in the world!

Nah it's normal trust me! I had horrible cramping after an orgasm. Unless you're getting heavy bleeding there's nothing to worry about :)


----------



## Nazz4

Phew thanks girl, I keep checking to see if I'm bleeding because of the docs scaring the poop out of me, but nothing yet...


----------



## AnakeRose

OOOH! I forgot to mention this! Baby was going bananas in there last night so I put my had on my stomach and felt a sharp bump against my hand! First time I've felt it from the outside :happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> Phew thanks girl, I keep checking to see if I'm bleeding because of the docs scaring the poop out of me, but nothing yet...

Yeah I kept running to the bathroom every time I felt 'wet' down there to check too. Light pads are my friends right now.


----------



## Nazz4

Hes kickin'!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Nazz4

Wait, I meant SHE!!! lol


----------



## Nazz4

Oh and by the way our gender voting did NOT work AT ALL! Each vote for each sex for each anake and confetti are at "4"... really people??? lol oh well!


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> Oh and by the way our gender voting did NOT work AT ALL! Each vote for each sex for each anake and confetti are at "4"... really people??? lol oh well!

LOL :) I get to find out (hopefully) next Thursday or Friday...please baby don't be shy!


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> Hes kickin'!!!:thumbup:

Nope your pendant instinct was right! HE is kicking! She's having a boy. I THINK confetti is having a girl though I'm not as sure...
I think I'm having a girl....
Classic nut Hut behavior:
I bought 3 girl footie sleepers....
:rofl:
I have a back up plan though, my manager is having a girl :)

But I'm pretty sure I am too...


----------



## Nazz4

See I don't know anyone else who's having a baby so I can't buy any clothing that is swayed towards one gender or the other lol. OH would just get mad at me for possibly wasting money! The onesie I bought is sooo cute though lol it has 2 little owls on it and they're fuzzy and then on the back it has their backsides in the same fuzzy material. And then I bought 2 pair of those pants that go over onesies, they're gray and then gray and white striped. Definitely going gender neutral for now even though I'm pretty sure I'm having a boy.


----------



## Nazz4

Well I guess I should add hopefully I'm having a baby at all! At this point I could care less about gender... Of course even if this one doesn't work out we will try try again... OH said he would want to start trying again right away, but idk about all that. Either way clothes would not go to waste because we WILL have a baby. Hopefully this one...


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> Well I guess I should add hopefully I'm having a baby at all! At this point I could care less about gender... Of course even if this one doesn't work out we will try try again... OH said he would want to start trying again right away, but idk about all that. Either way clothes would not go to waste because we WILL have a baby. Hopefully this one...

Yes it will be this one!!:hugs:


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> See I don't know anyone else who's having a baby so I can't buy any clothing that is swayed towards one gender or the other lol. OH would just get mad at me for possibly wasting money! The onesie I bought is sooo cute though lol it has 2 little owls on it and they're fuzzy and then on the back it has their backsides in the same fuzzy material. And then I bought 2 pair of those pants that go over onesies, they're gray and then gray and white striped. Definitely going gender neutral for now even though I'm pretty sure I'm having a boy.

One of the footie sleepers I got has little lavender and grey kittens, with a bigger fuzzy Kitten face (grey) on the chest, and a fuzzy grey Kitten butt on the butt! So cute! The other has pink and yellow giraffes, with giraffe heads on the feet. The third one is also white with a lavender penguin on it. 2 were on clearance for 5$!


----------



## Nazz4

Thanks anake, I hope you're right :) I go to my potential midwife tomorrow for an "open house". You have to go to the open house before becoming a patient because I guess they want you to see their facilities and birthing center and tell you what they're all about before jumping right in. Unfortunately OH has to work and can't go with me :/ I really don't want to go alone, but oh well. Now I am wondering if the midwifes will even take me though because I have a threatened m/c and they don't take high risk pregnancies. I will be very sad if I can't use a midwife and have a natural birth, but I guess it will be for the best if I can't.

lol Angel I think baby girl clothes are so much cuter than boy clothes! 

Now that I'm pregnant I keep thinking back to this one time awhile back OH and I went to a psychic just for fun and she told us we were going to have one pregnancy, but 2 babies, twin boys. This was like 2 summers ago, but now I keep thinking back to it! 2 boys sounds like a handful lol, if I had twins I would want one of each sex. I guess I don't get to decide that though. Also I keep wondering if she was right, why would we only have one pregnancy?? I want more kids than that! Makes me feel like something is going to go wrong in the future. I know it's just a floozy psychic and I'm being silly even thinking about it!


----------



## confetti83

Nazz I am praying for your bean. If the psychic prediction is right and you have twins after this preg maybe nothing happened and you choose yourself to not have anymore. Lots of parents choose to stop after twins thry are quite a handful and expensive. I know it my mum said enough is enough after me and my bro.


----------



## confetti83

2weeks more and hopefully I will know the gender. My husband is calling my bump Amy he thinks it is a girl. I still think it is a boy. 

All by myself today my son is at his grandmas holiday flat in Gozo which is an island part of the Maltese Islands. First time he is sleeping so far away.


----------



## 2ndtry04

1dpo here..... I wasn't good at temping, so I missed some of last week, but yesterday I had cramps and since I usualy have them around O, I wasn't surprised with temps so high today....
we covered it really nicely with BD (friday, yesterday and today) :D , now I just have to wait and hope....


----------



## Angel wings13

:thumbup: woot woot!
Hope this is your month! 
And Pdubs! That would be so cool!


----------



## Angel wings13

2nd: what cycle ttc is this for you? 6 is the lucky number lately.


----------



## starbaby2404

Wanted to join you ladies, I am new to this. So, please bare with me. I am currently in my tww. should test 1st week of may. But my cycles have been so wonky, I have no idea when i may have ovd. All i know is there has been a lot of :sex: not complaining about that for sure. Looking for TTC buddies. This is our 13mth of trying. IF we get the BFP, it will be his first, my 3rd. HSG for me, SA for him, both fine...just not lucky yet i guess.


----------



## Angel wings13

Welcome star baby! Good luck and this thread got 4 bfp's from April 6th till the 24th!
Plus 2 before that!


----------



## AnakeRose

starbaby2404 said:


> Wanted to join you ladies, I am new to this. So, please bare with me. I am currently in my tww. should test 1st week of may. But my cycles have been so wonky, I have no idea when i may have ovd. All i know is there has been a lot of :sex: not complaining about that for sure. Looking for TTC buddies. This is our 13mth of trying. IF we get the BFP, it will be his first, my 3rd. HSG for me, SA for him, both fine...just not lucky yet i guess.

Welcome!!! :wave:

The ladies here are great and you can talk about pretty well anything (believe me we have gone thru every topic) and there's no judgement! There's a mix of TTC and pregnant ladies, but we all started off as TTC in the beginning. So, if you have any questions don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Nazz4

Thanks confetti you're probably right!

Good luck 2ndtry!

Welcome Starbaby!

So on a lower note I had abdominal type cramping and swore I was probably about to m/c when I realized I REALLY HAD TO POOP! And I just can't! It hurts to move or sit or do anything and I have to go to this midwife open house thing at 2! So I don't want to take any medicine for it until afterwards for fear of it making me poop my pants during the open house lol. And I'm so bloated now since this past week I can just barely button my jeans... I'm already going to have to go buy one of those belly band things from target. :wacko: Did anyone take anything for constipation before, idk what is safe to take during pregnancy.


----------



## starbaby2404

Nazz4 said:


> Thanks confetti you're probably right!
> 
> Good luck 2ndtry!
> 
> Welcome Starbaby!
> 
> So on a lower note I had abdominal type cramping and swore I was probably about to m/c when I realized I REALLY HAD TO POOP! And I just can't! It hurts to move or sit or do anything and I have to go to this midwife open house thing at 2! So I don't want to take any medicine for it until afterwards for fear of it making me poop my pants during the open house lol. And I'm so bloated now since this past week I can just barely button my jeans... I'm already going to have to go buy one of those belly band things from target. :wacko: Did anyone take anything for constipation before, idk what is safe to take during pregnancy.

Thank you Ladies for being so welcoming! I have put things on some other discussions/forums and not received such accepting feedback!


----------



## starbaby2404

Congrats to all of you on your pregnancies! PLEASE PLEASE rub off on me!


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> Thanks confetti you're probably right!
> 
> Good luck 2ndtry!
> 
> Welcome Starbaby!
> 
> So on a lower note I had abdominal type cramping and swore I was probably about to m/c when I realized I REALLY HAD TO POOP! And I just can't! It hurts to move or sit or do anything and I have to go to this midwife open house thing at 2! So I don't want to take any medicine for it until afterwards for fear of it making me poop my pants during the open house lol. And I'm so bloated now since this past week I can just barely button my jeans... I'm already going to have to go buy one of those belly band things from target. :wacko: Did anyone take anything for constipation before, idk what is safe to take during pregnancy.

They're not the nicest, but prunes were my best friend in the first month!


----------



## starbaby2404

Do any of you have names for your babies to be?? We have a list going....Trouble is I like a lot, and the hubs is totally picky. Names I love he doesn't like at all. But we have narrowed my huge list down to 5 for each sex that he likes....


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz- I feel your pain! I haven't gone since last MONDAY! The time before that was like 6 days! It stats to make you sick! These anti-biotics I'm on for my "pregnancy uti" are supposed to give you diarrhea, lol, I thought good, maybe it will balance me out, but nope! 
Lately I only seem too be nauseous if I'm backed up. This never happened with my boys until I was around 6 months! This is awful. I can't button a lot of my pants either. What is the belly band?


----------



## Angel wings13

We have Kyla for a girl but can't agree on a middle name.

We have some ideas for a boy, but nothing solid yet.

I told Jason not to worry about the boys name cuz I really think I'm having a girl, I'm more convinced every day


----------



## starbaby2404

Angel wings13 said:


> We have Kyla for a girl but can't agree on a middle name.
> 
> We have some ideas for a boy, but nothing solid yet.
> 
> I told Jason not to worry about the boys name cuz I really think I'm having a girl, I'm more convinced every day

We have Brooklynn, Londyn, Amelia, Kimber, Evanora for a girl.
For a boy, Damien, Lucien, Raiden. 
Middle names for both sexes are up in the air.
Would love a girl though...tired of dirt and dump trucks...LOL!


----------



## Angel wings13

starbaby2404 said:


> Nazz4 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks confetti you're probably right!
> 
> Good luck 2ndtry!
> 
> Welcome Starbaby!
> 
> So on a lower note I had abdominal type cramping and swore I was probably about to m/c when I realized I REALLY HAD TO POOP! And I just can't! It hurts to move or sit or do anything and I have to go to this midwife open house thing at 2! So I don't want to take any medicine for it until afterwards for fear of it making me poop my pants during the open house lol. And I'm so bloated now since this past week I can just barely button my jeans... I'm already going to have to go buy one of those belly band things from target. :wacko: Did anyone take anything for constipation before, idk what is safe to take during pregnancy.
> 
> Thank you Ladies for being so welcoming! I have put things on some other discussions/forums and not received such accepting feedback!Click to expand...

I know what you mean - after my bfp, I TRIED talking to the girls on the April/may bfp board, but not one person responded, there was even a girl who got her bfp the same day as me, and is a far along as me, she didn't even answer.
:shrug:

we are a smaller group, but everyone is nice and its easy to keep up with names.


----------



## PDubs10612

Angel wings13 said:


> :thumbup: woot woot!
> Hope this is your month!
> And Pdubs! That would be so cool!

Hopefully it will be me and 2ndtry this month forsure :) FF has my O NEXT monday ...I started the OPKs today since I'm taking SI not sure if it will move up, but Monday O is perfect since we BD the most on the weekends..DH is eating celery this week and good to go when I give the signal :) HSG on Tuesday and then it's on like Donkey Kong :)


----------



## confetti83

Welcome starbaby!

My son has chosen the names they are Andy or Amy.

2nd try the countdown to testing has begun Good luck.


----------



## PDubs10612

Welcome and good luck to you Star :)

We are a small group but super happy to listen to anyone, nutty or not :) Especially glad to have another TTCer, not that I'm not thrilled so many of you have gotten pregnant haha :)

As for names, we have Frederick Burton or Frederick Harris(on) and for girls a bunch of names like Chloe Anne or Arya or Ella Lynn or Samantha Leah...boys names have been easier since we have to have Frederick as a first name, and hopefully we get a boy :) *tradition*


----------



## starbaby2404

Yeah, I've noticed...It's nice. Need some e-friends that know what i'm going through...Cause my DH surely doesn't. All I get is stop stressing so much. If it happens it happens, if not, i'm fine with that too. Noooooo, I'm not fine with it if it doesn't happen. It's like somedays he is totally on board and giving me name suggestions, and the next he is totally indifferent to getting pg at all.


----------



## PDubs10612

Angel wings13 said:


> We have Kyla for a girl but can't agree on a middle name.
> 
> We have some ideas for a boy, but nothing solid yet.
> 
> I told Jason not to worry about the boys name cuz I really think I'm having a girl, I'm more convinced every day

I knew a Kyla Marie, I like Kyla Jane :)


----------



## starbaby2404

PDubs10612 said:


> Welcome and good luck to you Star :)
> 
> We are a small group but super happy to listen to anyone, nutty or not :) Especially glad to have another TTCer, not that I'm not thrilled so many of you have gotten pregnant haha :)
> 
> As for names, we have Frederick Burton or Frederick Harris(on) and for girls a bunch of names like Chloe Anne or Arya or Ella Lynn or Samantha Leah...boys names have been easier since we have to have Frederick as a first name, and hopefully we get a boy :) *tradition*

Thanks PDubs!
I totally love the idea of traditional/family names...but both myself and DH come from broken homes and we love and are very close to our step parents and parents and grandparents on all sides...so if we wanted to honor someone we would feel bad for not honoring everyone. And who wants to give there child 8 names...lol...i stop the line at a first and 2 middles...lol

And I am totally nutty, so all is good lol! I think I'll fit in just fine.


----------



## Angel wings13

PDubs10612 said:


> Welcome and good luck to you Star :)
> 
> We are a small group but super happy to listen to anyone, nutty or not :) Especially glad to have another TTCer, not that I'm not thrilled so many of you have gotten pregnant haha :)
> 
> As for names, we have Frederick Burton or Frederick Harris(on) and for girls a bunch of names like Chloe Anne or Arya or Ella Lynn or Samantha Leah...boys names have been easier since we have to have Frederick as a first name, and hopefully we get a boy :) *tradition*

Leah is my middle name! 
Ooh, I like Arya!
My boys both have R middle names, it just happened that way, but now I want to keep it up. So I'm trying to sell him on Kyla Rayne (rain) so it would be an R name plus although spelled different, by using something from nature it will reflect my native American side. Plus Kyla means either waterfall or ocean in Hawaiian, I forgot which, so it goes together that way too. (not sure if "Kyla" is the proper spelling for the word, but its the spelling we like)

So far the only boy name we both like is Austin, but we're both just sorta "medium" about it... I like Aiden, and Braydon... I almost named my oldest Peyton, but now I'm glad I didn't cuz its turning into a girl's name.

Have you ever noticed how many boy names turn girl? Hundreds of years ago Ashley was a boys name. Same with Lindsey. Like 30 years ago Devon was a boys name, and Madison, but that is changing now too. For now they're neutral names I guess, but soon will probably be girl names.


----------



## Angel wings13

Ooh yeah, we both like Bella, but I said we can't, there are already a ton of Bella's, with more to come, cuz of twilight.

My oldest is Dylan, born AFTER the 90210 craze, but I used to ALWAYS get asked if I named him that cuz of the show! I don't want to be asked that again. Lol


----------



## Wugz22

Hi star baby!

So I spent that day with on of my best girlfriends who I hadn't seen for a few weeks and felt terrible about keeping this secret from her! She was telling me about a girl she works with, who she 's not even that close with, is 6 months preggo and trusted her with the secret. But for some reason I just can't tell anyone yet! Not until we see the OB! Have you girs told too many people?? I haven't even told the parents:nope:


----------



## 2ndtry04

hi there star baby and welcome :)

so nice to see you all thinking names, I don't want to start before BFP :D


----------



## Nazz4

Angel a belly band is just a band to put over your unbuttoned pants... I guess it's one of those accessories for when you cant really fit your pants anymore, but you can't really buy maternity clothes either... idk here https://www.target.com/p/be-materni...949805&LID=PA&ci_src=17588969&ci_sku=10949805

So I went to my midwife place and I love it :thumbup: they seem way more intimate and caring than the OB. And it looks like they will take me despite my threatened m/c. Unless it turns serious of course. I also went afterwards to the store and asked the pharmacist what is a safe thing to take for constipation when pregnant... the poor guy lol. So awkward. But I had to do it. I got colcate or something like that, but unfortunately I just read the back and it said it takes 12-72 hours to work :wacko: uggggh! I'm dying over here!

:dohh: Don't even get me started about the names. Every name I like OH hates and every name he likes I hate. He wants to name a boy after his dad who's name is Eric... and I'm first of all not about to call my son and my mans dad the same name, and second of all that name is way too vanilla for me! I have a very interesting name and so does everyone in my family basically and I want to keep it up. Unfortunately he likes very ordinary names, the kind where our kid is going to meet a ton of people during his life with the same exact name and completely not unique at all. I'm trying to combine his dads name and my dads name (Izzy and Eric) to make one unique name... so far I've come up with Ari, Ezra, Zerik, Zeke... idk a few others, but OH doesn't like any of them!!! He's not trying to find anything better though, I guess he figures it's too early to really care yet especially since this pregnancy is kind of up in the air. The only girl name we can agree on so far is Audrey or Audree. It's not as unique as I would like though... lol. We're both too picky.


----------



## PDubs10612

starbaby2404 said:


> Yeah, I've noticed...It's nice. Need some e-friends that know what i'm going through...Cause my DH surely doesn't. All I get is stop stressing so much. If it happens it happens, if not, i'm fine with that too. Noooooo, I'm not fine with it if it doesn't happen. It's like somedays he is totally on board and giving me name suggestions, and the next he is totally indifferent to getting pg at all.

My DH is like that too...I think mostly he is trying to make me feel better just in case we somehow don't get pregnant...but sometimes at night he'll just pull up the laptop and start searching for names...so cute haha...

His best buddy that lives about 6 hours away is due in september so it seems to help him with the baby talk stuff...and he allows me to look at clothes and toys...we bought them a clifford plushie on the weekend :)


----------



## PDubs10612

starbaby2404 said:


> PDubs10612 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome and good luck to you Star :)
> 
> We are a small group but super happy to listen to anyone, nutty or not :) Especially glad to have another TTCer, not that I'm not thrilled so many of you have gotten pregnant haha :)
> 
> As for names, we have Frederick Burton or Frederick Harris(on) and for girls a bunch of names like Chloe Anne or Arya or Ella Lynn or Samantha Leah...boys names have been easier since we have to have Frederick as a first name, and hopefully we get a boy :) *tradition*
> 
> Thanks PDubs!
> I totally love the idea of traditional/family names...but both myself and DH come from broken homes and we love and are very close to our step parents and parents and grandparents on all sides...so if we wanted to honor someone we would feel bad for not honoring everyone. And who wants to give there child 8 names...lol...i stop the line at a first and 2 middles...lol
> 
> And I am totally nutty, so all is good lol! I think I'll fit in just fine.Click to expand...

Frederick is my husband's first name, but he goes by his middle...it is tradition for the first boy of the oldest son to be named Frederick...ours would be number 8 or 9 :)


----------



## AnakeRose

starbaby2404 said:


> Do any of you have names for your babies to be?? We have a list going....Trouble is I like a lot, and the hubs is totally picky. Names I love he doesn't like at all. But we have narrowed my huge list down to 5 for each sex that he likes....

Right now we have a few for both...hopefully we find out the sex when I have my re-scan on Wednesday. 

Girls - Jenna, Katrina, Lauren, Maya
Boys - Evan, Gavin, Matthew,


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> Ooh yeah, we both like Bella, but I said we can't, there are already a ton of Bella's, with more to come, cuz of twilight.
> 
> My oldest is Dylan, born AFTER the 90210 craze, but I used to ALWAYS get asked if I named him that cuz of the show! I don't want to be asked that again. Lol

Bella might be strange right now because of the relation to Twilight...


----------



## AnakeRose

Wugz22 said:


> Hi star baby!
> 
> So I spent that day with on of my best girlfriends who I hadn't seen for a few weeks and felt terrible about keeping this secret from her! She was telling me about a girl she works with, who she 's not even that close with, is 6 months preggo and trusted her with the secret. But for some reason I just can't tell anyone yet! Not until we see the OB! Have you girs told too many people?? I haven't even told the parents:nope:

Only people who don't know are the ones I work with. Haven't gotten the courage to tell them yet since I only started there 2 months ago.


----------



## Angel wings13

Jay told his mom, we haven't told my parents - they weren't too happy last time, I could hold off forever if they didn't live so close, lol. They think 2 is enough and even though Jay sees the boys as his own, and they know that, they can't seen to grasp that Jason and I still want a baby that is "ours", and his mom is dying for a grand kid (she treats my boys as hers too, but I guess is not quite the same)....not to mention MY dad is technically my step dad, and my mom was done having kids but he wanted one so bad (yet still loved me like his own), so why they don't understand is beyond me. Plus I have a few health issues that my mother us over concerned about. I'm high risk, but its manageable. Its mostly that its dangerous for me to go in labor, so I need a C-section, and just need my thyroid levels checked a lot. Not too big of a deal. 

I'll be more open after Thursday, if everything goes well at the ultrasound. My last MC the babies never grew past 6wk 3 days, and the chemicals happened when my thyroid wasn't controlled, so Thursday, at 7 1/2 weeks, if everything us good ilk be able to relax I think.


----------



## Nazz4

Only our families know. And the word got out within both our families and now our extended families know too. I wish they didn't just because I might have to go back and be like, "hey guys, just had a m/c, sorry to disappoint. Go gossip some more please." I really wanted to wait until like at east week 10 or maybe 12 to tell people. I guess that's the point I'll probably be telling all my friends and stuff. I can see now that it is going to be hard to hide even that long with this belly.


----------



## starbaby2404

2ndtry04 said:


> hi there star baby and welcome :)
> 
> so nice to see you all thinking names, I don't want to start before BFP :D

I have always started the name game early...the second I know we are trying. Just a planner, it's my personality, I guess.:haha:


----------



## starbaby2404

I get it just as bad and I'm not even of yet.....all I hear is when are u gonna give us a grand daughter?? Heard it for over a year now. Gets really bothersome....makes me feel almost less of a woman, us know??


----------



## starbaby2404

Darn auto correct.


----------



## confetti83

My 1st name is Rita 2nd Rose typical mediterranean name and hb Patrick.

I have told family and on facebook I changed my profile pic to a bump so now everyone knows. Last friday I took my son to chatholic classes and a lady just asked me and excused herself for telling some horror stories about her pregnancy lol. I had just gotten my bfp and her story really made me want to rewind everything lol.


----------



## starbaby2404

Good morning ladies!:coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee:


----------



## PDubs10612

Morning star...wish I was off today...so hard to get up this morning...though I kinda get to sleep in tomorrow since I go for my HSG...I think I get a whole extra 15 minutes :)


----------



## Nazz4

I have a mock interview this morning with my professor.... wish I had the day off and didn't have to go!

Confetti- my OH's name is Patrick! lol Of course that one is on his name list too ](*,) so conceited... lol.


----------



## FTMommy01

Good morning ladies! 

Welcome Starbaby :flower:glad to see you fitting in just right with us!
Hopefully we get some more BFP's by the end of May! 

For those of you still TTC. On my last month, I got an email from baby center saying how Mucinex and/or Robitusin (there is a certain ingredient in them) really helped people get pregnant, when I went to the article there were sooo many people saying they were trying for so long and used that and got pregnant right away! My last month I tried the mucinex and it worked! I took it everyday, starting at about 5 days before Ovulation then obviously stopped after I got a positive OPK. I really think that helped though, it really could have been a coincidence but hey who knows!...so just something maybe to try!


----------



## starbaby2404

PDubs10612 said:


> Morning star...wish I was off today...so hard to get up this morning...though I kinda get to sleep in tomorrow since I go for my HSG...I think I get a whole extra 15 minutes :)

I've had an HSG done. Nothing to be afraid of. Not exactly comfortable, but not painful either. Good luck! Hoping for open tubes and maybe if it's true, a higher chance of getting pregnant afterwords! :dust:


----------



## Nazz4

I just finally had a bowel movement! Yay! :rofl:

Good luck with the HSG thingy!


----------



## starbaby2404

Nazz4 said:


> I have a mock interview this morning with my professor.... wish I had the day off and didn't have to go!
> 
> Confetti- my OH's name is Patrick! lol Of course that one is on his name list too ](*,) so conceited... lol.

LOL! Interviews are never fun, mock or not! But I'm sure you'll "get it" 
My ex wanted our first child named after him, so I was alright with it...Didn't like the name, but I wanted to make him happy. Funny thing is now, when my DH and I went through with the adoption when my ex signed over his rights, my child asked to change his middle name. Asked to be named after his "papaw" instead. Which is the name I wanted to give him originally. Bahahahaha...my kid is sooo awesome. :haha::happydance:


----------



## starbaby2404

Nazz4 said:


> I just finally had a bowel movement! Yay! :rofl:
> 
> Good luck with the HSG thingy!

Bhahahaha :rofl:
You are killing me Nazz! But I'm sure it was killing you! I remember those days with my pregnancies. So miserable.


----------



## starbaby2404

So, DH and I have been:sex: like wild bunnies the last couple of weeks. My dr said on thursday to test next monday the 6th. I had this crazy dream last night that I woke up this morning and took a test just for the hell of it. And it popped up :bfp: in the dream, i immediately snapped a pic with my phone and sent it to my DH. And since waking up this morning, I have been fighting the urge to go POAS! Do ya'll think it's to early to test?? would I be wasting my time. Would be totally bummed if i got a :bfn:


----------



## Nazz4

It was killing me! I kept waking up last night because I was having abdominal cramps... still not sure if they were from my uterus or the constipation, but I really hope it was the latter.


----------



## starbaby2404

Nazz4 said:


> It was killing me! I kept waking up last night because I was having abdominal cramps... still not sure if they were from my uterus or the constipation, but I really hope it was the latter.

Glad you were able to get some relief. It sucks waking up all ours of the night not feeling well! :loo:


----------



## PDubs10612

starbaby2404 said:


> So, DH and I have been:sex: like wild bunnies the last couple of weeks. My dr said on thursday to test next monday the 6th. I had this crazy dream last night that I woke up this morning and took a test just for the hell of it. And it popped up :bfp: in the dream, i immediately snapped a pic with my phone and sent it to my DH. And since waking up this morning, I have been fighting the urge to go POAS! Do ya'll think it's to early to test?? would I be wasting my time. Would be totally bummed if i got a :bfn:

how many dpo are you? I say if you have an extra test and it will make you feel better than test...just know in the back of your mind that it's probably too early :)


----------



## PDubs10612

FTMommy01 said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> Welcome Starbaby :flower:glad to see you fitting in just right with us!
> Hopefully we get some more BFP's by the end of May!
> 
> For those of you still TTC. On my last month, I got an email from baby center saying how Mucinex and/or Robitusin (there is a certain ingredient in them) really helped people get pregnant, when I went to the article there were sooo many people saying they were trying for so long and used that and got pregnant right away! My last month I tried the mucinex and it worked! I took it everyday, starting at about 5 days before Ovulation then obviously stopped after I got a positive OPK. I really think that helped though, it really could have been a coincidence but hey who knows!...so just something maybe to try!


I've heard about the cough syrop stuff...something to think about next time...I'm doing EPO this time, and also have PreSeed so hopefully my bases are covered in that department...just need to O! haha

Glad it worked for you FT :)


----------



## starbaby2404

PDubs10612 said:


> starbaby2404 said:
> 
> 
> So, DH and I have been:sex: like wild bunnies the last couple of weeks. My dr said on thursday to test next monday the 6th. I had this crazy dream last night that I woke up this morning and took a test just for the hell of it. And it popped up :bfp: in the dream, i immediately snapped a pic with my phone and sent it to my DH. And since waking up this morning, I have been fighting the urge to go POAS! Do ya'll think it's to early to test?? would I be wasting my time. Would be totally bummed if i got a :bfn:
> 
> how many dpo are you? I say if you have an extra test and it will make you feel better than test...just know in the back of your mind that it's probably too early :)Click to expand...

Idk, I don't do OPKs. By using a ovulation calculator on a basic 28 day cycle my most fertile period was 19the the 22nd. Going off of a clomid calculator it was 19th to the 24th. but when i was at the dr, he said my most fertile time was last week based on what i told him my cycle was like.

I started spotting on the 5th, nothing on the 6th or 7th, spotted on the 8th and 9th, and full force bleeding the 10th to the 19th. Been :sex: like crazy wild bunnies since the 20th, atleast every other day if not every day. dr gave me clomid 50mg starting on the 10th (5day script).

What do you think?? last cycle i started spotting on the 11th of Feb, started fully bleeding on the 14th, but didn't stop bleeding until March 6th. Started Clomid 50mg on the 28th of Feb per dr. order. 

I know, totally wonky right?!:dohh: Just totally confused. And irritated with my body.:nope:


----------



## PDubs10612

If Clomid was from 10-14th O is usually about 7 days after the last day (but can change) so approx. O would be 21st so you may be 8dpo...the bleeding is confusing for me..hard to wrap my head around what is going on haha...hard to say if you don't know when you O but at 8dpo you could possibly get a faint line...best to wait at least until Friday...FX for you :)


----------



## FTMommy01

Star, my faint line came at 10dpo so you may want to wait a few more days. I know its hard...I was supposed to wait until 12dpo and I just couldnt lol so luckily I got a faint at 10dpo or I would have been so depressed


----------



## starbaby2404

PDubs10612 said:


> If Clomid was from 10-14th O is usually about 7 days after the last day (but can change) so approx. O would be 21st so you may be 8dpo...the bleeding is confusing for me..hard to wrap my head around what is going on haha...hard to say if you don't know when you O but at 8dpo you could possibly get a faint line...best to wait at least until Friday...FX for you :)

I know this in my head, but my heart says different. :nope: And i'm gonna drive myself bat shit crazy, fighting with myself:wacko: Just don't want the disappointment again this month. 

I feel like my body is having totally hostility towards me for being on BCP. :gun:
All these crazy cycles....Back in August, I had a "period" that lasted 28 days...this is why my last dr. did the D&C. Excessive bleeding. and the HSG, thinking I might have a fibroid, or cyst. But, everything was clear of abnormalities and the tubes are open.


----------



## AnakeRose

confetti83 said:


> My 1st name is Rita 2nd Rose typical mediterranean name and hb Patrick.
> 
> I have told family and on facebook I changed my profile pic to a bump so now everyone knows. Last friday I took my son to chatholic classes and a lady just asked me and excused herself for telling some horror stories about her pregnancy lol. I had just gotten my bfp and her story really made me want to rewind everything lol.

Oh I hate it when people do that!!


----------



## AnakeRose

YAY! Made it Papaya! 22 weeks :happydance:

May have experienced my first Braxton Hicks yesterday. We were out shopping and the whole right side of my stomach did the squeeze off and on for at least 10 minutes. Wasn't overly painful, but enough to get my attention. I may have just been dehydrated too.

2 more days till my re-scan...please baby don't be shy this time!


----------



## Nazz4

Hey I have my scan in 2 days too! 

Star I would say hold out on testing...I didn't get a good line until 12 dpo (even though now I'm not sure if I was even 12 dpo, but still). I would wait at least until Friday.


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> I just finally had a bowel movement! Yay! :rofl:
> 
> Good luck with the HSG thingy!

I did last night, twice! :yipee:
Once this morning! :happydance:

Maybe the anti biotics are finally effecting me! I think I dropped 5 lbs of bloat! :rofl:


----------



## Angel wings13

starbaby2404 said:


> So, DH and I have been:sex: like wild bunnies the last couple of weeks. My dr said on thursday to test next monday the 6th. I had this crazy dream last night that I woke up this morning and took a test just for the hell of it. And it popped up :bfp: in the dream, i immediately snapped a pic with my phone and sent it to my DH. And since waking up this morning, I have been fighting the urge to go POAS! Do ya'll think it's to early to test?? would I be wasting my time. Would be totally bummed if i got a :bfn:

I had bfp dreams every month, this last cycle, for the.first time, I had a bfn dream. Turned out I actually had a :bfp: in my future! They say opposite is good!


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> It was killing me! I kept waking up last night because I was having abdominal cramps... still not sure if they were from my uterus or the constipation, but I really hope it was the latter.

Probably constipation. I had the same worry the first time it happened. Then I put my hand over my belly whereit hurt. It was clearly above my uterus . Right now your uterus is just barely above your pubic bone, which is so low, like only a bikini would cover it. The pain for me was above that.

Miscarriage pain is labor- to a lesser degree of course.
But the pain its period cramps times 1000! My last one, since I was further along, was excruciating. I rolled around in my bed , sweating profusely, and SCREAMING. This started on a Saturday at around noon, and by 5 am, still up, bleeding and cramping, go back to the hospital, found out I was actually hemorrhaging. They gave me iv fluids and stuff, held me for awhile. After the second one passed, they did another u/s and deemed it "complete" though I bled for another week, but much less than the 3-4 pads an hour, not counting when I went to the bathroom.

Whoa, sorry about that. :blush: totally didn't want to damper everyone's day with that story! I re live it in my head often cuz it was so horrible.

I'm sorry if that upset anyone. But, my point was actually to comfort you nazz. I think you'll know if its the wrong type of pain. I know you had a chemical before, but its different after the 6 wk mark. 

Ok, back to regularly scheduled programming, the horror show is over


----------



## starbaby2404

Angel wings13 said:


> starbaby2404 said:
> 
> 
> So, DH and I have been:sex: like wild bunnies the last couple of weeks. My dr said on thursday to test next monday the 6th. I had this crazy dream last night that I woke up this morning and took a test just for the hell of it. And it popped up :bfp: in the dream, i immediately snapped a pic with my phone and sent it to my DH. And since waking up this morning, I have been fighting the urge to go POAS! Do ya'll think it's to early to test?? would I be wasting my time. Would be totally bummed if i got a :bfn:
> 
> I had bfp dreams every month, this last cycle, for the.first time, I had a bfn dream. Turned out I actually had a :bfp: in my future! They say opposite is good!Click to expand...

In some cases opposite is good, but not what i'm hoping for. :cry:


----------



## Angel wings13

FTMommy01 said:


> Star, my faint line came at 10dpo so you may want to wait a few more days. I know its hard...I was supposed to wait until 12dpo and I just couldnt lol so luckily I got a faint at 10dpo or I would have been so depressed

I SO knew you were preggo! The early symptoms were the giveaway! That's why I suspected I was, but wad afraid to say it, didn't want to be disappointed, or maybe have it be a failed implantation - I read that it happens way more months than we know,, some docs think that people ttc actually fertilize the egg up to 50% of the time! Is just that due to all the things that go wrong in cell division cause it to not implant. Crazy right?


----------



## Angel wings13

starbaby2404 said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starbaby2404 said:
> 
> 
> So, DH and I have been:sex: like wild bunnies the last couple of weeks. My dr said on thursday to test next monday the 6th. I had this crazy dream last night that I woke up this morning and took a test just for the hell of it. And it popped up :bfp: in the dream, i immediately snapped a pic with my phone and sent it to my DH. And since waking up this morning, I have been fighting the urge to go POAS! Do ya'll think it's to early to test?? would I be wasting my time. Would be totally bummed if i got a :bfn:
> 
> I had bfp dreams every month, this last cycle, for the.first time, I had a bfn dream. Turned out I actually had a :bfp: in my future! They say opposite is good!Click to expand...
> 
> In some cases opposite is good, but not what i'm hoping for. :cry:Click to expand...

:hugs:
Don't let what happened to ME reflect your situation star!

Out of everyone here, I'm the only one that had a bfn dream at ALL, much less a bfn dream while actually preggo!

Typically "opposite is good" refers to real symptoms, not dreams hun. 

I'm naturally a vivid dreamer. I didn't mean that to mean you aren't getting a bfp, just sharing a funky story about me :)

With all the :sex: and the fact you've been tested and cleared, I'd say it's just a matter of time for you - hopefully this month!

If you are probably 8 dpo, I'd TRY to wait till about 12 dpo, 14 if you're REALLY patient, lol.

Bfn's are disappointing, not to mention the waste, I actually was well behaves thus last cycle, usually I spend like a minimum of $50 a cycle on tests. I would literally start testing at 8 dpo, by 12 dpo I would use like 3 different brands to test!
Crazy! The worst month for me was January. I have had wonky cycles myself (click on my ff chart!), but was coming into my first cycle after (finally!) Having a 28 day cycle....
Bd was perfect! 4 days before, 2 data before, 1 day before, day of and day after, I was convinced wee did it! I had strong o symptoms, at 3 dpo a bit if brown when I wiped...
Never had that happen, I'm thinking early implantation bleeding... I google it and it's technically possible though rare.. By 5dpo it was full on bleed. I go to doc (my new, never meet before Ob/gyn) freaking out, I cried like 5 times, showing the nurse and then him my charts, wanting to know what was wrong with me...
He called me down, said that they don't typically start testing for problems till one year ttc, and that since I had 2 boys, and I was clearly ovulating, that the 2 hardest problems to fix were already taken care .... He then said, no lie, " I won't make you wait a year. Tell you what, give it 3 more months, and then make an appointment, I'll run preliminary tests, but I'd be very surprised if the next time I see you its for testing, I expect to see you in 3 months for your prenatal check up"

I even told the girls here at the time, so its documented, lol! Sue enough, that was January, and April, 3 months later, bfp! Crazy!

I know the waiting sucks, but at least you don't have to over come any big obstacles. You'll get your bfp soon I'm sure!


----------



## Angel wings13

Ok :dohh:
I'm a total doofus, lol!
I redid the Chinese gender chart, I accidentally put April as month of conception, when it was actually March. Now it says I'm predicted boy! :rofl:
Baby brain!
Since it was right the first 2 times its bound to be wrong this time. I sill think girl, but a boy would be just fine! At this point, I "know" boys lol.

Sucks that I have awhile to wait. Like 12 weeks! :growlmad:
Too bad hpt can't give a blue line for boy and pink line for girl - for those that want to know!


----------



## FTMommy01

Angel wings13 said:


> FTMommy01 said:
> 
> 
> Star, my faint line came at 10dpo so you may want to wait a few more days. I know its hard...I was supposed to wait until 12dpo and I just couldnt lol so luckily I got a faint at 10dpo or I would have been so depressed
> 
> I SO knew you were preggo! The early symptoms were the giveaway! That's why I suspected I was, but wad afraid to say it, didn't want to be disappointed, or maybe have it be a failed implantation - I read that it happens way more months than we know,, some docs think that people ttc actually fertilize the egg up to 50% of the time! Is just that due to all the things that go wrong in cell division cause it to not implant. Crazy right?Click to expand...

The early signs were getting me soooo excited, then they just stopped and I got so sad :haha: once again my body doing what it did best, trickery! I was for sure giving up on the month but turns out all was good :thumbup:


----------



## confetti83

I went crazy symptom spotting. The month I got my bfp I think was the month with least symptoms.


Today I had boob pain I massaged them a bit to ease the pain and I am already leaking lol.


----------



## 2ndtry04

nazz, I never saw anyone so excited about going to do number 2 :haha: :winkwink:

2dpo ..... well, these days going so slowly, hopefully this vacation week will keep me busy so i will stop thinking so much about 2ww ...... today i have sore nipples (but from bd and stuff :blush:) and bigger boobs, but it is too early for symptoms to start, i know.....

today dh called me form work to ask if he has to pollinate me today :dohh: :haha:


----------



## Angel wings13

Pollinate, that's a new one lol!


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> I went crazy symptom spotting. The month I got my bfp I think was the month with least symptoms.
> 
> 
> Today I had boob pain I massaged them a bit to ease the pain and I am already leaking lol.

I never leaked till after birth.
I hate that! And oh the pain of milk filling in...feels like rocks trying to run through my veins...


----------



## FTMommy01

:rofl:2ndtry..one of the first things my dh said was man, thanks goodness it was hard to "try" lol now we can just BD without thinking so much! 

with my bfp, i dont think I stopped cramping from my ovulation date, although they were mild it was one of the reasons I had a hunch it was my month. Goodluck FX!!


----------



## Nazz4

Lol I don't think I've ever been that excited to go number 2... I'm still backed up and its driving me nuts!!! 

Star I had no symptoms the tww I got my bfp except sore boobs and I get that every month. Every other month I had a million symptoms.


----------



## confetti83

Hurray for num 2 Nazz!!

The day after I had my son I still hadnt done the num 2. So when time came I realised chilbirth has given me some very painful pressies in the behind due to all the pushing. I was in such an agony I couldnt bear to lift my newborn baby. The joys of motherhood! This time I will go prearmed with cream lol.


----------



## AnakeRose

confetti83 said:


> I went crazy symptom spotting. The month I got my bfp I think was the month with least symptoms.
> 
> 
> Today I had boob pain I massaged them a bit to ease the pain and I am already leaking lol.

Yep me too! I was constantly wanting more symptoms so I knew it wasn't all a dream....how quickly I wish those symptoms would just go away when they did show up!!


----------



## AnakeRose

2ndtry04 said:


> today dh called me form work to ask if he has to pollinate me today :dohh: :haha:

:rofl: OMG I think I just pee'd a little!


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> 2ndtry04 said:
> 
> 
> today dh called me form work to ask if he has to pollinate me today :dohh: :haha:
> 
> :rofl: OMG I think I just pee'd a little!Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Angel wings13

3 more days till scan, this has been the SLOWEST week yet. Way worse than 2ww!
Since I'm neurotic, besides memorizing hundreds of images from women between 7-8 Wells pregnant, I also found a handy chart that shows average, high, and low range for measurements by gestational age in days.

So, I made a chart for crown rump length, gestational sac, heart rate, and yolk sac, and wrote the average, then below that the accepted "range".
Jason will be going with me and I had to explain the abbreviations countless times. 
He has strict instructions to write down measurements. I told him what to look for on the screen in the event the tech decides to be tight lipped (which will result in her getting a fat lip most likely :trouble: )
The bad tech at my old doc was all Ms. Talking McChatterbox at the first scan, and silent the second time. Unacceptable. I know what better be there and no matter what I don't want to wait. 
Just waiting till Thursday is hard enough. I have to get through tomorrow, then Wednesday I'm busy so that should go fast.
Can you tell I'm a little nervous and excited? :D


----------



## Nazz4

Umm angel, care to share your notes with me? :D lol I have no clue what to look for. 

And confetti that sounds horrible. Birth gets scarier every day the more I hear...


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> Umm angel, care to share your notes with me? :D lol I have no clue what to look for.
> 
> And confetti that sounds horrible. Birth gets scarier every day the more I hear...

Well I'm a a few days ahead, so my numbers and yours will be different, but I can tell you the important things to look for, and if I can recall the site I found the chart on, I'll post a link :)

There's basically 4 main things for a viability scan. CRL - crown rump length, at this stage its measured in mm. GSD - gestational sac diameter (they find this by using the average of 3 measurements), yolk sac diameter, and HB or HR - heart beat/rate

No matter how far along, they want the hb to between 120 - 180, BUT if you are under 6 weeks measurement, and the hb is 100, they won't be too concerned, but will probably re scan you in a week.

Also, the yolk sac should be no more than 5.5 mm no matter what, and typically around 7 weeks its usually about 4. 

But GSD and CRL varies by age.
There's also a plus/minus margin of error of a couple days.

Since you bd'd a couple times after you O'd, its totally possible for you to measure a littler under and have conceived later....

Poor Jason (and me), we literally haven't dtd since march 25th! , so if I measure too small I'll know there is an issue! Right at o time us when my son was in the hospital, then needed constant care at home plus with us working we were simply too exhausted! By the time I had my bfp I wad totally not in the mood - then since my dirty dreams were giving me orgasm which led to spotting, we're both just scared. Hopefully the scan will go well and we can celebrate that night! :sex: lol
But if I spot, I'll have to go back to no :sex: till the end of the first trimester, which sucks! 


I'll see I can find that chart. Idk why I didn't bookmark it....:dohh:


----------



## Angel wings13

Oh, and as to what you want to "see" - you'll want to see at least a yolk sac, which looks like a circular white ring, and hopefully fetal pole, which would just look like a fuzzy line. They might be able to see the hb, or if you had a late bloomer, you may even see a tiny bean embryo!

But, even if they only find the yolk sac, just remember that its progress - do even if the other stuff isn't there (yolk sac shows up first), you'll know you're heading the right way!
:thumbup:


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> Umm angel, care to share your notes with me? :D lol I have no clue what to look for.
> 
> And confetti that sounds horrible. Birth gets scarier every day the more I hear...

This isn't the EXACT one I used for my home made chart, lol, but same idea, you can even see the drastic difference in a 5wk 5 day scan vs 8 weeks - at 5wk 5 days the baby was a tiny spot on top of the yolk sac, within 3 weeks you cam actually tell what you're looking at lol!

Some of their "averages" were a little different than the other site, but I'm sure different companies use different standards....

Hope this helps!:

https://www.msdlatinamerica.com/ebooks/CoreCurriculumTheUltrasound/sid184995.html


----------



## Angel wings13

Huh. Just noticed it said "Latin America" which may be the reason for slight measurement differences.


----------



## confetti83

Nazz4 said:


> Umm angel, care to share your notes with me? :D lol I have no clue what to look for.
> 
> And confetti that sounds horrible. Birth gets scarier every day the more I hear...

Didnt want to scare you Nazz. Unfortunately pushing feels a lot like pooping times 100 lol. I was in pain cause at hospital they just told me I needed a cream and that is it. This time I will be using the cream before during and after just in case.

I have a photo of a few mins before starting.pushing I will post it. I was so happy with my gas and air. A lady came into the ward didnt make it to the delivery suite. She literally spat the baby out. Everyono is diff you will havd your own story to tell.


----------



## FTMommy01

Oh confetti, I remember bowel movements right after having DD, OUCH!!

I cant believe with not being very far along yet how quickly my body is already changing. I heard you show a lot faster with your second child but man, I feel like in another week or 2 my pants are going to be super snug! I have a tightness feeling in my upper stomach area, I googled it (of course :haha:) and it said nothing to worry about, in early pregnancy its a sign that everything is stretching and rearranging to make room for baby, guess thats good!

Im so jealous of everyone getting scans, I dont know how I am going to make it until May 22nd. :shrug:


----------



## PDubs10612

Had my HSG this morning...FS cannot see my right ovary or fallopian tube...and he did a transvaginal ultrasound which caused me pain, as always so now he wants to check my ovary(ies) again on CD21 and he thinks I may have endometrosis, and according to the symptoms seems plausible...

I hope one day I can get good news when I go in to see him :(


----------



## Angel wings13

PDubs10612 said:


> Had my HSG this morning...FS cannot see my right ovary or fallopian tube...and he did a transvaginal ultrasound which caused me pain, as always so now he wants to check my ovary(ies) again on CD21 and he thinks I may have endometrosis, and according to the symptoms seems plausible...
> 
> I hope one day I can get good news when I go in to see him :(

:hugs:
I'm sorry its one thing after another.

I know how that is.

At least you're taking steps and endo isn't a death sentence for ttc'rs .
My sis in law had it bad, they told her she needed a hysterectomy (she was in mid thirties with 3 boys) if she wanted the pain to go away. She asked if she could try one more time for a girl. (technically they had 4 boys, the oldest passed away at age 2, I can't even imagine that) the doc said yes, but wouldn't give her more than a year. She feel pregnant quickly it seemed (idk if it was assisted or not, I was only 20 at that time) and sure enough, they had a boy!

But she was still able to conceive
At least. I know everyone is different, buy you're doing everything you can, it wool happen for you, I just know it. :D


----------



## Angel wings13

I hate Trans vaginal u/s too. It always hurts me as well, as do paps. I guess I have a sensitive cervix or something.
I really hope Thursday they will TRY abdominal. I can't help but associate vaginal ones with bad news... They scare me. The American association of obstetrics and gynecology issued a statement saying that early u/s should.NOT be used regularly, but so few docs listen to that.
It hadn't been proven safe for the fetus yet. Some people say its no more radiation than standing next to a microwave, some say the radiation plus heat can damage the tiny cells that are still developing....
I'm going to ask them to at least try abdominal. From what I've read, I'm right on the border of them being able to see abdominally. Fx


----------



## Nazz4

Pdubs don't worry! They have plenty of crazy meds for endo out there and theres a ton of women on bnb with endo that you could talk to! I see them everywhere in the ttc threads! Everything will work out!

Confetti- I heard that some women actually poop themselves when giving birth because of all the pushing lol. I'm planning on doing a water birth so I really hope I'm not one of those people! :haha:

The transvaginal us is the only one they have given me. I don't find it very comfortable, but it is not exactly painful except when they start digging around my ovaries. At the first one when I went to the ER the woman was like "put this in like a tampon" and I was like "you want ME to put that in by MYSELF?" haha after I did it I realized how easy it was and how crazy I must have sounded. I hate all the KY Jelly that comes pouring out of you for the rest of the day also. Feels so gross.


----------



## Nazz4

Thanks for that website Angel... even though all those dead embryo pics are scaring the crap out of me! Hope I don't see one of those tomorrow!


----------



## FTMommy01

Goodluck on your guys scans this week! Hope we get to find out what your having Anake!!

Sorry for the bad news PDubbs, but from the sounds of it, its not the end of TTC for you! :thumbup:


----------



## starbaby2404

Angel wings13 said:


> starbaby2404 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starbaby2404 said:
> 
> 
> So, DH and I have been:sex: like wild bunnies the last couple of weeks. My dr said on thursday to test next monday the 6th. I had this crazy dream last night that I woke up this morning and took a test just for the hell of it. And it popped up :bfp: in the dream, i immediately snapped a pic with my phone and sent it to my DH. And since waking up this morning, I have been fighting the urge to go POAS! Do ya'll think it's to early to test?? would I be wasting my time. Would be totally bummed if i got a :bfn:
> 
> I had bfp dreams every month, this last cycle, for the.first time, I had a bfn dream. Turned out I actually had a :bfp: in my future! They say opposite is good!Click to expand...
> 
> In some cases opposite is good, but not what i'm hoping for. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs:
> Don't let what happened to ME reflect your situation star!
> 
> Out of everyone here, I'm the only one that had a bfn dream at ALL, much less a bfn dream while actually preggo!
> 
> Typically "opposite is good" refers to real symptoms, not dreams hun.
> 
> I'm naturally a vivid dreamer. I didn't mean that to mean you aren't getting a bfp, just sharing a funky story about me :)
> 
> With all the :sex: and the fact you've been tested and cleared, I'd say it's just a matter of time for you - hopefully this month!
> 
> If you are probably 8 dpo, I'd TRY to wait till about 12 dpo, 14 if you're REALLY patient, lol.
> 
> Bfn's are disappointing, not to mention the waste, I actually was well behaves thus last cycle, usually I spend like a minimum of $50 a cycle on tests. I would literally start testing at 8 dpo, by 12 dpo I would use like 3 different brands to test!
> Crazy! The worst month for me was January. I have had wonky cycles myself (click on my ff chart!), but was coming into my first cycle after (finally!) Having a 28 day cycle....
> Bd was perfect! 4 days before, 2 data before, 1 day before, day of and day after, I was convinced wee did it! I had strong o symptoms, at 3 dpo a bit if brown when I wiped...
> Never had that happen, I'm thinking early implantation bleeding... I google it and it's technically possible though rare.. By 5dpo it was full on bleed. I go to doc (my new, never meet before Ob/gyn) freaking out, I cried like 5 times, showing the nurse and then him my charts, wanting to know what was wrong with me...
> He called me down, said that they don't typically start testing for problems till one year ttc, and that since I had 2 boys, and I was clearly ovulating, that the 2 hardest problems to fix were already taken care .... He then said, no lie, " I won't make you wait a year. Tell you what, give it 3 more months, and then make an appointment, I'll run preliminary tests, but I'd be very surprised if the next time I see you its for testing, I expect to see you in 3 months for your prenatal check up"
> 
> I even told the girls here at the time, so its documented, lol! Sue enough, that was January, and April, 3 months later, bfp! Crazy!
> 
> I know the waiting sucks, but at least you don't have to over come any big obstacles. You'll get your bfp soon I'm sure!Click to expand...

Thanks for all your encouragement! I was in such a "debbie downer" mood yesterday. And stressed cause I sooooo wanted to test. Total bi-polar day! Sorry!


----------



## starbaby2404

PDubs10612 said:


> Had my HSG this morning...FS cannot see my right ovary or fallopian tube...and he did a transvaginal ultrasound which caused me pain, as always so now he wants to check my ovary(ies) again on CD21 and he thinks I may have endometrosis, and according to the symptoms seems plausible...
> 
> I hope one day I can get good news when I go in to see him :(

:hugs: So sorry to hear this.:flower:


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> Thanks for that website Angel... even though all those dead embryo pics are scaring the crap out of me! Hope I don't see one of those tomorrow!

At first, I just thought it was pics and the chart - after I posted the link I went back and looked myself and was surprised at all the bad stuff posted! 

Try not to focus on that, and just use the chart as a guideline....

As for vag us, they also had me put it in myself, for which I was grateful, I never do well in situations where people put things up my hoo ha. I'm like the worst gyno patient ever. My old doc, doing an exam, I would
Reflexively scoot back, and he would always ask me where I was going :haha:
I can't help it. 33 and still AFM completely unable to relax for that stuff.

And yeah, when they start searching for the ovaries, its super uncomfortable, they can only turn the wand within the confines of your vaginal wall, so they have to turn it sideways - ow!


----------



## PDubs10612

oh well trying to think positive...and still feel good this cycle for some reason...DH got laid off today so thats a bit of news...not really a bad thing in some ways...he hated it there and his hours were offset from mine so hopefulyy he can find something more satisfying...hard market right now though....i feel like we are failing at life right now...bah....happy thoughts :)


----------



## Nazz4

I just went potty and when I took off my underwear there was thick brown blood in them :cry: it wasn't as much as like a period, but still. I really hope it goes away... I know brown blood is normally seen as not as bad as red blood and I didn't have any cramping, but it still worries me. What to do... Drs office is closed now. I'm just feeling so discouraged now.


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> I just went potty and when I took off my underwear there was thick brown blood in them :cry: it wasn't as much as like a period, but still. I really hope it goes away... I know brown blood is normally seen as not as bad as red blood and I didn't have any cramping, but it still worries me. What to do... Drs office is closed now. I'm just feeling so discouraged now.

:hugs:
Hang in there! No cramping is a GOOD sign. I've now had tan cm 3 different mornings, the last time about a week ago, im sure its nothing.

You could always go to the hospital, or if you wasn't to wait you have a scan tomorrow right?


----------



## Angel wings13

My bff called me today and asked how I was doing, while mentioning my "symptoms" I realized how few I had. Sore boobs, and lots of veins, constipation, mood swings, smell/food aversions.
That's it. Oh and tired.
I feel like I should have morning sickness but I've only thrown up on 2 different occasions. I pretty much have no appetite all day then around dinner time I get ravenous. But then nothing sounds good. I spend a lot of time starting inside the fridge and cabinet, nothing looks good.


----------



## Wugz22

Nazz, stay positive! Brown is fine! I know it must be so hard, but you've gotta stay positive! 

Angel wings, sore boobs is pretty much my only symptom. We are lucky, don't let no m/s freak you out. It's totally beyond normal! And awesome! 

FT mommy I hear you on the body changes! I feel so round! Whenever I've been bloated in the past, I can always suck it in and flatten out my stomach. Just took a shower after working outside and my belly looked so round and couldn't suck it in at all! It was so weird!! I look preggo but I know it's too soon to actually be showing! I might have a little of that constipation thing going.


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> Nazz, stay positive! Brown is fine! I know it must be so hard, but you've gotta stay positive!
> 
> Angel wings, sore boobs is pretty much my only symptom. We are lucky, don't let no m/s freak you out. It's totally beyond normal! And awesome!
> 
> FT mommy I hear you on the body changes! I feel so round! Whenever I've been bloated in the past, I can always suck it in and flatten out my stomach. Just took a shower after working outside and my belly looked so round and couldn't suck it in at all! It was so weird!! I look preggo but I know it's too soon to actually be showing! I might have a little of that constipation thing going.

Yep, I actually wore my maternity clothes (not obvious ones) when I went to get my nails done today, its more comfortable. I can't suck in the bloat either. When my stomach was flat, if I sucked in it would go concave , now I suck in and it doesn't budge! Pants are just too uncomfortable
So I wore my stretchy black pants and a grayshirt that is long ish, covers my butt. It shows a small bump, but I also know that can happen the more times you've been pregnant and this us my 7th time! I'm thinking maybe that's why I'm not getting morning sickness. My body had been there done that, so its stopping me up instead. After a well of not going, I think if rather puke.
At least that's not painful. Plus the constipation makes me feel queasy and miserable anyway but nothing comes out of either end! 

2 more days till scan :happydance:
SO glad tomorrow is busy for me! Get up early, take boys too school, go to doc appt (primary doc), by the time I get home, puck boys up, go to work, come home, go to bed, wake up- scan :yipee:

And scared....
Please be there little bean!
Same for nazz! 

Rose's baby: cooperate! Its ok you're just a baby, mommy wants to know!
(you silly baby BOY ;) )


----------



## AnakeRose

So sure LO's a boy eh?


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> So sure LO's a boy eh?

Lol, yeah I think so :D
I still kind of want a boy myself. Familiar territory for me, and I saw this really cute baby boy the other day that looked so much like my oldest when he was a baby. Then at target I was in line behind thus lady that bought 2 matching boy outfits (twins!) That were SO cute! 
My only reason I think I'm having a girl is how moody I an, its an old wives take, but supposedly the intense mood swings are from having a girl as more estrogen gets produced, and believe me I have been BITCHY! I can't even control it. Totally didn't get hormonal with my boys. That and the fact that when I browse the baby section I keep staying to girl stuff even though I like the boy stuff better....I WA even looking at diaper bags that weren't too girly so Jason wouldn't feel silly carrying it, lol. 

But who knows, I could be wrong. But I thought I was having boys before and was right. :shrug:


----------



## confetti83

Nazz hope it us just baby cleaning its nest.

As for me I woke up at 3am with heavybleedibg.I am hospitalised they think I have placenta previa but baby is fine heard heartbeat and is exactly 18 weeks. Pray for us ladies.


----------



## AnakeRose

:hugs: girl. Praying for you and bubs.


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> Nazz hope it us just baby cleaning its nest.
> 
> As for me I woke up at 3am with heavybleedibg.I am hospitalised they think I have placenta previa but baby is fine heard heartbeat and is exactly 18 weeks. Pray for us ladies.

Omg, so sorry you have to go through that! :hugs:
My bff had that, kept bleeding, and was put on bed rest. Everything was fine, but she had to have a C section that's all. But that baby is now a healthy 2 1/2 yr old. Definitely will be saying lots of prayers! :flower:


----------



## Angel wings13

OK everyone seems to be having a tough week! We can all get through this together. Keep us posted everyone! Sending lots of good vibes and thoughts to all <3


----------



## PDubs10612

thinking of you and your LO confetti :hugs:


----------



## starbaby2404

Good morning Ladies! I see some of us have had a bad couple of days! Prayers to everyone who is having a rough time of it right now. Hope all turns out okay. :flower::flower::hugs::hugs:

Getting ready for work. BLAH! As much as I love my job, sometimes I wish I didn't have one.....Meaning I would much rather stay home with my babies. But we all know at this day and age, that is not the norm. 

I'm doing well, still have fought off the urge to test. It's taking all i got though! Going to drive myself to the NUT HOUSE!:wacko:

Question?! About a week ago, I noticed something really weird. My back teeth were throbbing? Is that a symptom of anything?? My teeth are in good, health, and it didn't hurt. It was just weird. Don't recall ever feeling that.


----------



## FTMommy01

Oh Confetti, saying prayers for you and LO :flower::hugs: Sending positive thoughts your way!!


Nazz- keep us updated, hoping that means no bad news for you!!

Star- I have the same thing, Im not sure if its pregnancy related but it started this past week only on one side of my mouth but its my back lower molers throbbing, weird! :shrug:


----------



## Wugz22

Praying for you and baby confetti! :hugs: keep us updated!


----------



## Angel wings13

Star- some women complain of tooth pain while pregnant, the baby takes what it needs from your body. The real reason to take vitamins and eat right is cuz the baby will get what it needs by taking it from you - if baby needs calcium, your bones and teeth could start hurting. Are you taking pre natals?

Oh, and its Nut Hut, not nut house lol.
;)

Do you plan on using an frer when you do test?

~ praying for nazz and confetti ~


----------



## AnakeRose

I was chatting with confetti on facebook last night while she was waiting for tests. She's pretty scared, but the doctors say that baby is fine. She's on bed rest for now. Poor girl :(


----------



## AnakeRose

starbaby2404 said:


> Question?! About a week ago, I noticed something really weird. My back teeth were throbbing? Is that a symptom of anything?? My teeth are in good, health, and it didn't hurt. It was just weird. Don't recall ever feeling that.

Does that ever happen when you get a sinus cold or headache? My teeth are always hurting right now because I have a constant head cold that won't go away.

OMG I forgot how hard it is to drink 1L of water in less than an hour! Scan this morning yay! 

I hope we find out so we can drop one of the baby name lists. So far we have a lot of girls names and only 5 boys names. We've figured out a middle name for a girl (Ksenka, DH's grandma's name) and possibly Michael (DH's first name) for a boy.


----------



## FTMommy01

Yay! Anake cant wait to hear!!


----------



## slefebvre

Wow... I disappeared for 2 months and suddenly everyone's pregnant! Congratulations to all of you. I'm super jealous (in a good way). 

Special thoughts going out to confetti - my sister had placental abruptia at about 20 weeks and just delivered her beautiful, healthy daughter 2 weeks ago. Positive thoughts going your way. 

As for me, February and March were both a write off for us because hubby and I went to Thailand for vacation, and so no ttc while on antimalarials, or for a month after (boo!) 

Last month, I was so sure it was going to happen... Everything felt like a symptom. I had headaches, nausea, sore books, everything. What was I rewarded with? An 8 day period. It's not that much longer than usual, but between a week of breeding and 35 day cycles, I remember why I was so happy to go onto BC. 

This month, we've been using first response opks, which have me peeing on a stick every morning. This one compares your leutal hormone ain't your baseline, and so is 'supposed' the be more accurate... But I hate getting up at 7am on the weekends just to pee on a stick. It should be to poas and Co for a run, but I've been less than successful on that front too. 

We've been trying since September (5cycles, not including 2 off for vacation) so hopefully this month is our month. It's just hard, because my brother and his wife called us the other day to tell us that they're 2 months along. I'm happy for them, but sobbed for half an hour after we got off the call because why isn't it my turn yet. 

Sorry to dump so much all at once after not really being here, but it just sucks!


----------



## Angel wings13

Hang in there! It will happen eventually!
Are you ttc your first?
:flower:


----------



## slefebvre

Yeah, it's our first, which is why it's so rough that my sister just had her second, and sil is announcing their second... 

Maybe everyone's 6 month magic will rub off on me.


----------



## Nazz4

Aww Confetti, hope you're doing ok. At least the baby is ok and hopefully it will all clear up soon.

As for me (TMI alert) I was going #2 and was super happy about it (lol), but then I realized I pushed out a big old clot as well... it was still brown blood, but I'm still very worried. It was like 2-3 inches long! wtf! Luckily I'm about to go to my doc appt anyways and get some answers. Really hope it's just old blood and as confetti said, LO just cleaning out the nest. The only cramps I've been having are from gas :blush: so still good in that department at least. I'm oddly feeling pretty optimistic... I just have this feeling that everything is ok, and I hope I'm not wrong.

While typing this I left a bowl of cereal on the coffee table and just realized my dog drank all the milk out of it lol what a freak. Glad she's here to make me laugh. :flower:


----------



## FTMommy01

Slef...I know its so hard not to get discouraged, I really hope our 6 month trick rubs off on you too..this seems to be a lucky thread recently!

Nazz...as long as its not bright and now cramps Im really hoping you are in the clear, update us if you find anything out Ill be waiting to here some good news :thumbup:


----------



## Nazz4

So first the doc swabbed me and said it is just old blood and that it looks fine. Then they did the u/s... They only see a sac and he said by now it should be much bigger with a fetal pole and maybe a hb. He said I'm going to mc. All I can do is cry.


----------



## FTMommy01

Oh Nazz I am so sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs: :cry: Saying a prayer for you...I know we are far away but please let us know if there is anything we can do!!

*praying for a miracle*


----------



## PDubs10612

So sorry Nazz :hugs: that is awful news :cry:


----------



## Nazz4

I guess it just wasn't meant to be... but part of me keeps hoping maybe I'm just earlier... but I know I'm just grasping at straws. Here is a pic of my u/s. It is the black spot in the middle left, but to me it looks like there is another on the right...? Any opinions on everything welcome. :flower: I'm glad I have you guys.
 



Attached Files:







Angel Baby.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## PDubs10612

I see the two spots you are talking about..I've never looked at an ultrasound so I don't know what I'm seeing, but I do see the two spots...hoping that they are wrong! are they asking you to do anything because of the "m/c" ?


----------



## FTMommy01

I see the two spots too, not sure what that means either though, sorry :( Are you supposed to go back for another scan anytime or are you just supposed to sit and wait and see if anything happens?


----------



## Nazz4

The doc said I will probably MC naturally because it is early, but they scheduled me another appt in a week to see what's going on and for blood work to make sure it is getting lower. He is totally sure I will MC. I hope he is wrong. :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## confetti83

I hope he is wrong too Nazz :hugs:

I am waiting impatiently for tomm to come as they will do another ultrasound. Placenta previa at this stage can change as the uterus grows it can shift so fingers crossed.


----------



## starbaby2404

Nazz4 said:


> The doc said I will probably MC naturally because it is early, but they scheduled me another appt in a week to see what's going on and for blood work to make sure it is getting lower. He is totally sure I will MC. I hope he is wrong. :cry::cry::cry:

So sorry Nazz! Hoping for a miracle for you! :hugs:


----------



## starbaby2404

Angel wings13 said:


> Star- some women complain of tooth pain while pregnant, the baby takes what it needs from your body. The real reason to take vitamins and eat right is cuz the baby will get what it needs by taking it from you - if baby needs calcium, your bones and teeth could start hurting. Are you taking pre natals?
> 
> Oh, and its Nut Hut, not nut house lol.
> ;)
> 
> Do you plan on using an frer when you do test?
> 
> ~ praying for nazz and confetti ~

They don't hurt, it's just a light throbbing, like a heartbeat in my teeth...it was just totally weird.


----------



## starbaby2404

starbaby2404 said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> Star- some women complain of tooth pain while pregnant, the baby takes what it needs from your body. The real reason to take vitamins and eat right is cuz the baby will get what it needs by taking it from you - if baby needs calcium, your bones and teeth could start hurting. Are you taking pre natals?
> 
> Oh, and its Nut Hut, not nut house lol.
> ;)
> 
> Do you plan on using an frer when you do test?
> 
> ~ praying for nazz and confetti ~
> 
> They don't hurt, it's just a light throbbing, like a heartbeat in my teeth...it was just totally weird.Click to expand...

and forgive me, what is a FRER??


----------



## starbaby2404

confetti83 said:


> I hope he is wrong too Nazz :hugs:
> 
> I am waiting impatiently for tomm to come as they will do another ultrasound. Placenta previa at this stage can change as the uterus grows it can shift so fingers crossed.

Praying for you Confetti! Hope all goes well!:hugs:


----------



## PDubs10612

FRER is First Response Early Result?? It is a specific brand of pregnancy test, very accurate and sensitive :)


----------



## Nazz4

Good luck confetti! 

I'm having more bleeding and clots and cramps now :( I guess the doc was right. last mc I didn't have much cramping, this hurts pretty bad though. OH is really sad and angry... I feel bad for him. I wonder how angel is doing, she had a scan today right? Or was it tomorrow?


----------



## starbaby2404

Nazz4 said:


> Good luck confetti!
> 
> I'm having more bleeding and clots and cramps now :( I guess the doc was right. last mc I didn't have much cramping, this hurts pretty bad though. OH is really sad and angry... I feel bad for him. I wonder how angel is doing, she had a scan today right? Or was it tomorrow?

:cry: I am so sorry you are going through this Nazz!..I have never been through what is happening to you, I could never imagine it. :hugs: to you and the OH. And we are all here if you need us.


----------



## starbaby2404

PDubs10612 said:


> FRER is First Response Early Result?? It is a specific brand of pregnancy test, very accurate and sensitive :)

Oh, Ummm, no, I bought a Kroger brand test. We'll see in a couple days if it's a :bfp: Hoping and praying this is our month.


----------



## Angel wings13

Aw nazz I'm so sorry. :cry:
Did you notice the other black spot after you got home? It does almost look like a sac. They look very similar.
Praying for you . Sometimes miracles happen.


----------



## Angel wings13

Just saw the update. :hugs:
We're here for you hun.
My scan is tomorrow and I'm nervous. Been a long time since one had good news :/


----------



## Nazz4

Well your hormone levels looked good angel so you're probably fine. My indicator was the low levels from the start, you know? I'm sure you'll have a little girl that is just fine!
Yes I didn't notice the second one until I got home, they didn't really give me much time to look at it anyway and I had to ask them if I could photocopy it, they weren't going to give it to me initially. I figure either its something else like blood, or they didn't want to mention it to me because they knew I was going to mc anyways.

Thanks star, I think well be fine. Not our first rodeo, but we decided that next time we aren't telling anyone until we reach like 12 weeks, not even family because now they've gotten used to the idea and are going to be disappointed. 

Oh it was anake that had a scan today! I wonder what the sex is (((girl))).


----------



## Angel wings13

Oh nazz I just thought of something.

Not trying to sound negative, but I kept thinking the black dot looked familiar...
It could be a blood clot. With my MC my sch looked like that.

COULD. At least you have another scan, and miracles can happen. I TOTALLY understand the frustration of grasping at straws of hope, yet feeling hopeless at the same time.

Another possibility for the other black dot: I have read stories of women literally miscarrying, but getting pregnant again so fast, before the MC was over. Ours very rare, most docs would say impossible, but I've read a few stories where that happened ...

A woman wad told she was going to MC no matter what, comes back in 1-2 weeks and there's a new sac - I don't want to give you false hope, just something to think about.

I'm so so sorry for what you're going thru. 

My numbers were good, but that's not a guarantee. My hcg was at 35000 before I MC....

So unfortunately the number doesn't make me feel safe.

:hugs:

I'm so scared for tomorrow. 

TMI I went to the bathroom and got a TON of ewcm. There was also a little dark yellow/light tan stringy thing. Very little, like almost a cm. I guess this happens to some women though...


----------



## slefebvre

Nazz, I'm so sorry. I'm sure you don't really need to be told, but if it doesn't stick, it's almost always because there was a gross patterning problem, either with the placenta, or the embryo itself. 

I'm sorry that it didn't stick.


----------



## Nazz4

Thanks guys! :hugs: I know MCs this early normally happen because of chromosomal abnormalities, and it is best that our body MCs them rather than have an unhealthy baby. My doc told me about 50% of all pregnancies end in MC (that's including the ones where people don't even know they are preg) and there is nothing you can do about it. It is just the bodies way of saying that something was not right with the baby and terminating it. It just sucks trying for months, and having this great news, and then getting crushed. I know there is no hope now because I'm having huge clots like last time.

Angel- OH and I have only dtd once I think since my BFP and it was very early on, so I doubt there is any hope of a new sac... but I have been reading that people have increased fertility after a MC... not sure how true that is. I also bet you are right about the blood clot thingy, I was thinking the same thing. I think twins are usually closer together anyway...?

OH wants to start trying again right away after I'm done bleeding and everything, but idk if we should or not. Part of me wants to wait for like a year! I know that is a long time, but now I'm just thinking maybe I should finish with school first and get a big girl job lol. I'm sure OH will sway me into trying again immediately though, he's good at persuading me. 

I'm glad I have you all here for me :flower: I can't say it enough. I know we will never meet in person, but you guys are all awesome friends!


----------



## Wugz22

I'm so sorry Nazz. My heart breaks for you and your OH :hugs:


----------



## AnakeRose

OMG Nazz my heart is broken for you and OH :hugs: Just remember we're all here for you! Us Nut Hutters stick together!

Confetti, glad to hear you're doing better! 

Angel, the getting pregnant right away thing happened to my Grandma. She was pregnant, miscarried and got pregnant right away with my mom. She ended up absorbing the old baby and doctors ended up finding it as a cyst in her abdomen as a teen. They removed it and there was parts of a baby in it. They figure she was about 10 weeks pregnant when she miscarried. Couldn't figure out why my grandma was pregnant for a year. 

My scan went pretty well today :) The ultrasound tech that worked on me first was doing her practicum so she asked if she could do the first part. Sure why not, you gotta start somewhere :) Other than having her press a little too hard a few times she did pretty well. I really think they were able to see the sex, but I won't find out till tomorrow at the earliest. Everything is perfect in there :) Baby was playing peek-a-boo with the teaching tech. LO started sucking it's thumb when we were allowed to look...SO CUTE! 

So I figured out what I'm going to use for a diaper bag. I looked at dozens of traditional diaper bags and hated every one of them. Finally decided to buy a regular backpack that has a lot of pockets and a laptop space (for the change pad), and it cost a fraction of what a diaper bag costs. My husband won't even feel funny carrying it because it's a neutral colour.


----------



## Nazz4

Thanks anake! :hugs:

They don't tell you right away what the sex is?! They make you wait another day?! Can't they just say "here is the penis/not penis" and point on the screen? I've decided docs just love making people wait. 

I'm still wrapping my head around the fact that I have to go back to that dumb old thermometer every morning again and back to TTC in general! :dohh: This is quite the roller coaster indeed.


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> Thanks anake! :hugs:
> 
> They don't tell you right away what the sex is?! They make you wait another day?! Can't they just say "here is the penis/not penis" and point on the screen? I've decided docs just love making people wait.
> 
> I'm still wrapping my head around the fact that I have to go back to that dumb old thermometer every morning again and back to TTC in general! :dohh: This is quite the roller coaster indeed.

Nope...the techs are not allowed to say. Not entirely sure why...it sure would be nice if they did!


----------



## Angel wings13

That is silly. I mean for one thing, I doubt you could sue the tech for a mistaken gender! So what's the point??

I mean they can just say "looks like a ____" to me! (boy ;)


----------



## Angel wings13

Ugh. I can't sleep cuz I'm too wound up for tomorrow. Scared, excited, nervous....
I was thinking if everything goes well I'll relax a lot, but now I'm not so sure. IF things are good, then I'll just be worrying until my NT scan in about 4 1/2 weeks! If that also goes well, THEN I can relax.

I know how hard a MC is, my last one I saw one of the babies, and its hb (although it was low), taking a loss after that (seeing the baby) is something I can't go through again....
Fx and pray please. Not just for me, but for nazz and confetti and rose that age gets to find out the gender, and for the ttc'rs - come on bfp!
:wohoo:
<3 :hugs: <3


----------



## 2ndtry04

nazz, i'm so sad for all that is going on with you right now :( I hope that very soon you'll get sticky BFP


----------



## PDubs10612

Good luck today Angel :)

Can't wait to find out you are having a GIRL Anake


----------



## FTMommy01

Im so sorry Nazz :nope: I pray that you and OH get a sticky bean soon :dust:<3

Good luck today Angel, let us know!! :thumbup:

Any news Anake????


----------



## confetti83

Nazz I am so sorry for your Angel at hospital I heard so many sad stories Hopefully you will have a happy ending soon.

Anake cant wait to know the sex!!!!

Angel hope your scan goes well. 

Meanwhile I am at home no placenta previa the tech before was a complete idiot! bleeding a bit still but it is of unknown origin. I will be closely monitored.

By the way its a............

BOY hope I get the chance to hug him.


----------



## FTMommy01

Oh Confetti, congratulations!!! Thought you were for sure having a girl :haha: I hope everything turns out ok for you, I have a feeling you will be fine just lots of rest! Still sending prayers your way!


----------



## slefebvre

So, quite unexpectedly, my opk said that I'm ovulating now, even though I was expecting it next week. I usually have a 35 day cycle and I'm on d16. Isn't that a really (absurdly) long leutal phase? Or do opks often misinform? 

If this is what my cycle is really like, no wonder we've been having trouble... We weren't doubling down on the bding until after I'd ovulated... 

Hopefully this month is the month...


----------



## FTMommy01

Slef- My cycles are normally 33-35 days and the month I got pregnant I ovulated on CD18 and the month before that it was CD25


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> Nazz I am so sorry for your Angel at hospital I heard so many sad stories Hopefully you will have a happy ending soon.
> 
> Anake cant wait to know the sex!!!!
> 
> Angel hope your scan goes well.
> 
> Meanwhile I am at home no placenta previa the tech before was a complete idiot! bleeding a bit still but it is of unknown origin. I will be closely monitored.
> 
> By the way its a............
> 
> BOY hope I get the chance to hug him.

Congrats! You will get a chance to hug him!

If its not
The placenta, you may have had an sch. They occur in sat least 25% of pregnancies I was told last time when I had one. Once you're further along, like in your 2nd trimester like you, if the blood comes out that's good - its not clotting where it cam cause a tear. Its scary as hell, but happens to a LOT of women, especially if they've been preggo before. They can't always see them because they can be behind bubs. That's another good thing - behind the baby. 

You probably got rid of the blood that collected during stretching. 
:hugs: glad you're doing alright!

I'm SO tired. Got like 5 hours sleep for the second night in a row. :sleep:
Now I'm just checking in before I go take a shower. I'm a bundle if nerves!


----------



## Angel wings13

slefebvre said:


> So, quite unexpectedly, my opk said that I'm ovulating now, even though I was expecting it next week. I usually have a 35 day cycle and I'm on d16. Isn't that a really (absurdly) long leutal phase? Or do opks often misinform?
> 
> If this is what my cycle is really like, no wonder we've been having trouble... We weren't doubling down on the bding until after I'd ovulated...
> 
> Hopefully this month is the month...

Could just be that you're going to ovulate early. You're luteal phase doesn't change - so if you get Af 14 days after o, you'll still get
Af 14 days after.

But, a few of us have gotten like 4 positive opk's before finally popping the egg out! I've also had random positives, only to ovulate much later.

This past cycle I swear I o'd twice. I had Pos opk's a temp rise and 16 days of high temps, then temp feel, though as was coming, 3 days go by, nothing, I pre on an opk, positive! I go on and get 4 more positives, then get preggo!

My poas addiction actually helped me!

But always :sex: when you get that positive cuz you never know


----------



## Nazz4

Thanks guys. I'm pretty sure the worst of it is already over. Last night I passed what I believe was the sac. I was reading about some people taking like a month or 2 to complete the mc, but I hope that's not me. Not much cramping anymore. I'll find out at my next appiintment if I passed everything or not. I guess if not then they have to assist.

Confetti I knew it was :blue:!!! now I know I'm right about anake having a girl!

Good luck today angel, I'm sure it will all go fine.


----------



## Angel wings13

I think the worst us over for you nazz :hugs:

I've read the reason people often get pregnant right after MC is because your body is "primed". Like it just set up for it already, and hormones go
askew and sometimes cause double ovulation.
Everyone is different though.

I know you'll get your rainbow baby. Bad luck is what you and I have had.

I know how easy it is to blame yourself, but really, its no ones fault.

They're are so many things that have to take place for everything to work out.

One miss pairing of chromosomes, and it won't work, one wrong cell division, it doesn't work.

Who knows, maybe you'll get a bfp straight away. Butdon't let oh talk you into trying if you aren't ready.


----------



## Nazz4

:hugs: I've decided that if we can and if OH wants to, I'd like for us to get married on what would have been our angels due date, Dec. 18. I haven't talked to him about it, but I think it would be sweet.


----------



## AnakeRose

:hugs: Nazz

YAY Confetti!! Team :blue:! 

I can't wait to find out if they could tell mine. I'll give my doctors office a call on my lunch break. Going to be a LONG day lol


----------



## Angel wings13

Just got back. Baby is measuring 7 wks 3 days (remember how ff changed my o and I even wondered if I got preggo Monday instead of Saturday?) But doc is sticking with 7 wk 5 days because its not a big enough difference to change anything.
Hb looked good, his machine couldn't pick it up for us to hear, but he said that's a 50/50 thing and doesn't mean anything bad, he just said some women can be penetrated by ultrasound better than others, but we could all see it beating away....

I go back in 2 weeks to get better pics and to hear the heart. 

Me, being me, :haha: was scared because the picture looked fuzzy, but he reassured me (like 10 times, he knows I'm neurotic) that it means nothing at all, could even just be the angle they have to use for Trans vaginal.

They gave me a photo album with 3 pics, but its hard to make anything out, looks like a blob lol.

:D


----------



## FTMommy01

Yay Angel! Happy to hear :thumbup:


----------



## Nazz4

Yay angel! Congrats! So I have a question for you, how long did your MC's last? I've already stopped bleeding and I feel like that means I will need a dnc which I really don't want. Last time mine lasted like a weekish.


----------



## PDubs10612

Good to hear Angel :)


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> Yay angel! Congrats! So I have a question for you, how long did your MC's last? I've already stopped bleeding and I feel like that means I will need a dnc which I really don't want. Last time mine lasted like a weekish.

Its different for everyone, your body is capable of re absorbing it sometimes, and for me the BAD bleeding was 2 days, then like a heavy period for 5 days, then spotting. But I had two full sacs two embryos, plus a big clot (sch), so basically a lot of tissue to pass.

Some women don't bleed much at all. I'd guess since your sac appeared empty, you have less tissue to pass.


----------



## 2ndtry04

nazz :hugs:

angel, great that everything is ok :)

5dpo here and not much to report.... boooriiiiing :wacko:


----------



## Angel wings13

2ndtry04 said:


> nazz :hugs:
> 
> angel, great that everything is ok :)
> 
> 5dpo here and not much to report.... boooriiiiing :wacko:

So far everything is, I can't help but be worried that bubs didn't have much shape. Could barely see him, not cuz he was too small on the screen, because he seemed like a cloud, sorta see through, but the doc wasn't concerned at ALL, plus I got a congratulations bag - just a purple bag that looks sorta like a re usable shopping bag - with a couple magazines and information sheets, and the purple photo album with 3 pics of cloudy bubs ball already in the album. There are several more empty photo pages for more ultrasounds. So if they are going to do all that, I guess I have to trust him... I'm sure he thinks I'm bonkers. He thinks right. Lol. But had he witnessed what happened last time and how I was treated, he'd probably 
Understand. Oh well I'm sure they are used to seeing all kinds of hormonal fits :haha:

Um, I was going somewhere with this but my mind just went blank. So blank, in fact, that I just had to read what I already posted so far....

:dohh:

Ugh, justnow, for that emoticon, I typed "Facepalm" instead of."dohh"

Facepalm! :dohh:

Baby brain


----------



## Angel wings13

Oh! I remember where I was going with this! Lol! Talking about the scan - before hand, I asked if we would be able to see the screen, and the nurse said yes of course, then pointed at a flat screen TV up on the wall where it also showed the u/s, which I thought was cool. Plus my doc did it himself, and was super quick about out, which I liked, and he didn't jab at me like prior techs have done. 
Ok I think that's all I r wanted to ramble about :D

Btw, your chart looks better this month 2nd try. Clear ovulation spike!l Fx for you!

Also P dubs- you're chart looks good! Maybe the clomid and met are the trick! I wouldn't be surprised if this is your month! Next month at the most! :thumbup:


----------



## PDubs10612

Angel wings13 said:


> Btw, your chart looks better this month 2nd try. Clear ovulation spike!l Fx for you!
> 
> Also P dubs- you're chart looks good! Maybe the clomid and met are the trick! I wouldn't be surprised if this is your month! Next month at the most! :thumbup:

I still have high hopes for this month...waiting for a pos OPK (maybe Sunday according to FF) but had watery CM today so thats good :) I was worried that with DH losing his job Tuesday that he'd be too depressed to BD but he hasn't skipped a beat yet...TMI alert...just got a quickie on the couch 5 minutes after getting home :) I think all this time at home by himself has left him on porn sites...I'm so not complaining :) haha


----------



## AnakeRose

:blue: IT'S A BOY!!!!:blue:


----------



## PDubs10612

Yay Congratulations! 2 boys...this is good news :) maybe this will be a lucky BOY thread :)


----------



## Wugz22

Boys boys boys!!!!! Congrats Anake and Confetti!

:blue::blue::blue:


----------



## AnakeRose

You know what's funny? DH's sister had a dream about their Grandma last night and she was wearing a blue dress and hat. Guess Grandma was right again. She was so sure I was pregnant before she died. I would have literally just conceived the last time I saw her. 

Now we just have to think of more boys names. We only have a few.


----------



## Nazz4

Yayy a boy! I'm kind of mad that I was wrong :haha: jk!

Well I started cramping and bleeding more, but not much. :shrug: Just going with the flow now. I still can't decide when to start trying again... I kind of want to start right away, but I think timing would be better after summer is over so baby could be due next summer after I'm totally done with school (that is if it doesn't take so long again).


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> Yayy a boy! I'm kind of mad that I was wrong :haha: jk!
> 
> Well I started cramping and bleeding more, but not much. :shrug: Just going with the flow now. I still can't decide when to start trying again... I kind of want to start right away, but I think timing would be better after summer is over so baby could be due next summer after I'm totally done with school (that is if it doesn't take so long again).

Thanks Nazz :hugs:

I'm pulling for you. You'll know when the time is right.


----------



## starbaby2404

Yay! So happy for you guys! I hope once I do get pg, I'm a trend breaker...so want a girl...Boys are fun though!


----------



## AnakeRose

starbaby2404 said:


> Yay! So happy for you guys! I hope once I do get pg, I'm a trend breaker...so want a girl...Boys are fun though!

I was hoping for a girl to follow in my footsteps as a Ringette player, but if my little guy likes hockey then I still get to be a arena mom!


----------



## Nazz4

You can always try for a girl afterwards Anake!


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> You can always try for a girl afterwards Anake!

LOL One at a time Nazz ;)


----------



## 2ndtry04

Anake and confetti, congrats on a boy :clap: boys are so great (can you tell I have one :lol:) ... and Anake, mine is a little hockey goalie, so arena time for me all year long :lol:

6dpo and i don't feel a thing, and looking at my chart it looks like last month and it wasn't a success .... somehow I don' t feel like it's our lucky month ....


----------



## starbaby2404

2ndtry04 said:


> Anake and confetti, congrats on a boy :clap: boys are so great (can you tell I have one :lol:) ... and Anake, mine is a little hockey goalie, so arena time for me all year long :lol:
> 
> 6dpo and i don't feel a thing, and looking at my chart it looks like last month and it wasn't a success .... somehow I don' t feel like it's our lucky month ....

We'll get our turn soon enough hun! I'm due to test Monday, but am starting to feel cramps now...so pretty sure I'm out this month..on to cycle 14.:wacko:


----------



## FTMommy01

Yay Anake! I knew it!! :happydance: Hopefully this is a lucky boy thread, we have a daughter so DH really wants a lil man to take take fishing with him! I would love a boy, but little girls are so sweet, wouldn't mind having a girl either!


----------



## PDubs10612

2ndtry04 said:


> Anake and confetti, congrats on a boy :clap: boys are so great (can you tell I have one :lol:) ... and Anake, mine is a little hockey goalie, so arena time for me all year long :lol:
> 
> 6dpo and i don't feel a thing, and looking at my chart it looks like last month and it wasn't a success .... somehow I don' t feel like it's our lucky month ....

FX for you darling :hugs:


----------



## PDubs10612

Can't wait for O so I can stop taking EPO...definitely hope to skip it next time and just use Preseed...REALLY hope there doesn't have to be a next time haha


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> :blue: IT'S A BOY!!!!:blue:

I tried too tell ya ;)
Lol jk
Maybe he'll be a hockey player!


----------



## confetti83

Boys boys boys I love boys lol.

Nazz we are here for you when you decide to ttc again we will be ready to support your decision.

Afm I bled significantly this night after an hour and a half it stopped than it was just spotting. Doc said if I have another episode I should go straight to hospital.Meanwhile I am at home resting. Hope everything is going to turn out to be just fine.


----------



## confetti83

ooooooooh by the way Angel I am so happy your scan went well.


----------



## Angel wings13

I'm trying to attach my us pic, its a picture of the pic cuz my scanner isn't cooperating. So idk how much you can see , especially considering its so hard to see, I read that most Trans vag are done with high power, 50 to 75 Hz, mine used 38, once 41 probably so if stop talking like a worry wart, lol.
 



Attached Files:







2013-05-03 10.05.13-1.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Angel wings13

Hey wugz, and everyone, found a couple more funny emoticons

:flasher:

:argh:

:pop:


----------



## Angel wings13

Of course, now I'm worried about the sac shape. Some places say it should be more round, with my MC it was a perfect circle. I also read as long as its oval like and somewhat symmetrical it's fine, and I read that the sac can change, and I've read that once an abdominal is done.then they will get a lot more views and it could just be (again ) the limited "view" of Trans vag.

I just hope at 9 1/2 weeks I'll have a more clear outline, which from what I've seen, I definitely should!


----------



## Angel wings13

Oh yeah, the 2 little horizontal lines are marking the heart. I wouldn't have believed it if I didn't see it myself, despite the picture, I have to admit, the heart looked good! Literally a white light that flickers back and forth, I could see the outline if the heart as it would beat.

Ok I'll try to shut up now :D


----------



## Nazz4

Angel don't worry about it, I read that thwyre usually more fuzzy from using older u/s that's probably why your doc isn't worried because its just their equipment. Also I read the sac is supposed to get more oblong and stuff. Stop worrying! Your doc said everything was fine I don't think he would lie to you!

I have been reading stuff about ttc right after a mc and apparently you have increased fertility after a mc for some reason or another. Some people said because your body is already ready for the baby, some said the hcg. I also saw a lot about conceiving twins right after because the hormones make your body all confused and trigger hyper ovulation. Idk, but I think maybe we will kind of ntnp for a bit...


----------



## FTMommy01

My sister in law had a mc last november and got pregnant december! They are about 5 months now and doing great!


----------



## AnakeRose

2ndtry04 said:


> Anake and confetti, congrats on a boy :clap: boys are so great (can you tell I have one :lol:) ... and Anake, mine is a little hockey goalie, so arena time for me all year long :lol:
> 
> 6dpo and i don't feel a thing, and looking at my chart it looks like last month and it wasn't a success .... somehow I don' t feel like it's our lucky month ....

I grew up as a Ringette goalie! Played that position for 17 years before I blew my knee...turns out I have a pretty wicked shot now that I'm a skater :D


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> Angel don't worry about it, I read that thwyre usually more fuzzy from using older u/s that's probably why your doc isn't worried because its just their equipment. Also I read the sac is supposed to get more oblong and stuff. Stop worrying! Your doc said everything was fine I don't think he would lie to you!
> 
> I have been reading stuff about ttc right after a mc and apparently you have increased fertility after a mc for some reason or another. Some people said because your body is already ready for the baby, some said the hcg. I also saw a lot about conceiving twins right after because the hormones make your body all confused and trigger hyper ovulation. Idk, but I think maybe we will kind of ntnp for a bit...

I know, if it was someone else saying what I'm saying I would tell them to stop worrying too, :haha:

I know (on some level) that I'm being overly stressed... I can't control it though. I'm a recovering poas addict, so now I'm just going to keep worrying. I know stress and anxiety isn't good for me and bubs, but I just can't help it :shrug:


----------



## Angel wings13

When they talk about "recurrent miscarriages" are they including chemical pregnancies? Anyone know?

I read that after 6 weeks, seeing embryo with cardiac activity reduces MC chance to 4%....after 8 weeks, only 2% UNLESS you've had recurrent miscarriages....

I technically had only one, the rest were VERY early losses, under 5 weeks....

I'm probably driving you guys bonkers, sorry about that. Jason keeps saying he thought everything is great and I shouldn't worry cuz the doc wasn't worried....

I just want to fast forward to week 13!


----------



## PDubs10612

Angel wings13 said:


> When they talk about "recurrent miscarriages" are they including chemical pregnancies? Anyone know?
> 
> I read that after 6 weeks, seeing embryo with cardiac activity reduces MC chance to 4%....after 8 weeks, only 2% UNLESS you've had recurrent miscarriages....
> 
> I technically had only one, the rest were VERY early losses, under 5 weeks....
> 
> I'm probably driving you guys bonkers, sorry about that. Jason keeps saying he thought everything is great and I shouldn't worry cuz the doc wasn't worried....
> 
> I just want to fast forward to week 13!

my understanding is if it is considered a chemical than it is not included in stats for m/cs, and that the "Unless you've had recurrent miscarriages" is 3 or more, so I don't think you have too much to worry about in that regard :)

if it was me and I COULD fastforward...I would want to fastforward to RIGHT after delivery


----------



## 2ndtry04

I loved being pregnant...that is the greatest time ever, even though I had to rest mostly entire early pregnancy due to bleeding, but I loved it!
I would for now fast forward to BFP :D


----------



## Wugz22

Alright girls, I have absolutely LOST MY MIND this morning and need someone to bring me back to reality! HELP! So we had sex and I orgasmed and DID NOT have the cramps that I had before, so this kind of made me panic... like why didn't I have the cramps that I did before??!? Maybe I'm not pregnant?! So then I'm like freaking out and remember that I have an 88 cent walmart test left, that I never wanted to use because for some reason they make me nervous, but I'm crazy so I take it anyway, FMU, and the test line is a tiny bit lighter than the control line!??!?!?! WTF? With the FRER I took 2 weeks ago, test line was DARKER than the control line!? Why is it lighter at 7 weeks?!?! Please someone tell me I'm TOTALLY INSANE. Attached a pic.
 



Attached Files:







88cents.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> Alright girls, I have absolutely LOST MY MIND this morning and need someone to bring me back to reality! HELP! So we had sex and I orgasmed and DID NOT have the cramps that I had before, so this kind of made me panic... like why didn't I have the cramps that I did before??!? Maybe I'm not pregnant?! So then I'm like freaking out and remember that I have an 88 cent walmart test left, that I never wanted to use because for some reason they make me nervous, but I'm crazy so I take it anyway, FMU, and the test line is a tiny bit lighter than the control line!??!?!?! WTF? With the FRER I took 2 weeks ago, test line was DARKER than the control line!? Why is it lighter at 7 weeks?!?! Please someone tell me I'm TOTALLY INSANE. Attached a pic.

Ok. Breathe. 
First off, those tests, like the dollar store ones, are not "consistent"
They are NOT a good judge of your pregnancy by how the line is.

Actually if you go on poas.com, they even say this about any brand 

Plus is possible that the test has separate dyes for each line, so it maydiffer from other tests where the dyeline moves.

It's not cuz you had sex! Honestly it means nothing at all! 

Another thing is that first Mormon urine isn't always best, just usually it is.

I've seen SEVERAL sites where women say they have more luck in the evening, and some smu.

If you're REALLY nervous, see if you can move your appt up....
But being your first, they may not move you up, because there just isn't a reason to see you early.

Nazz and I were seen early due to prior problems.

Please don't let an 88 cent test freak you out!

Do you live where the digital PG tests 
Have the third line for later conception reading? It's not in the US, but I know England has it.
You're in Canada right? Idk how the digi is there


----------



## Angel wings13

I should add that orgasm does not always = cramping!

I believe it's more common early on, and them again at the end.

My little dream orgasm only gave me the slightest bit of cramps, and may have actually been pain from being backed up, lol, but it did bring on the tan ewcm....

I'm scared because of that, actually I was going to give :sex: a try last night except OH pissed me off.SO MUCH last night, I couldn't barely speak to him! Argh!

But I don't hold a grudge for long, lol, so I guess I'll try tonight :D


----------



## Angel wings13

Oh btw, you're totally insane
;)
Welcome to the club! :haha:

I know I'm totally insane too.
Maybe we're both having girls, seems to make mom's crazier.

Probably practice for when she's a teen :)


----------



## Wugz22

Ughhhhh. Thanks Angel Wings, I don't know why totally lost it this morning. Feeling much more calm now. 

My doctor's appointment is on Tuesday. Will they test my Hcg levels then, or is that something that I have to request? 

This pregnancy would be a lot more enjoyable if I wasn't bat shit crazy!


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> Ughhhhh. Thanks Angel Wings, I don't know why totally lost it this morning. Feeling much more calm now.
> 
> My doctor's appointment is on Tuesday. Will they test my Hcg levels then, or is that something that I have to request?
> 
> This pregnancy would be a lot more enjoyable if I wasn't bat shit crazy!

Oh, I must have gotten your first appt mixed up with FT mommy, hers is at the end if may I believe.
:dohh:

A for hcg it totally depends on your doc. At some point in the first tri they'll send you for an "OB panel" which includes cbc differential (cell blood count - making sure you have the correct amount of red and white cells) an HIV test, blood typing, etc.

Doc may or may not want the hcg, may not even want the blood work done yet. Since you'll be 7 1/2 weeks, they may do a viability ultrasound. If they do, and everything loos right, they won't bother with hcg testing because once they see a
Hb, they only use hcg testing if there is a problem.

Either way, I'm sure you can ask. If you have to ask, just make sure you ask for the hcg beta "series", because one number doesn't really tell you much, it's how the numbers rise.

So there's some possibilities of what to expect, but hard to day for sure since every doc is different.

Btw did you see in my reply to you that my phone changed "morning" into "Mormon" :rofl:

Yeah, I'd imagine "first Mormon" pee really wouldn't be a good indicator of.anything ! :rofl:


----------



## Wugz22

Hahaha, first Morman urine. That is funny.

So I've noticed that my psychotic episodes usually look something like this:

1. Totally freak out, scream at my husband, scream at my dogs, post crazy question to B&B, sulk for 2 hours.:devil::devil::devil:

2. Google research my question, look at literally hundreds of different forums with the same question.... Realize that whatever I freaked out about is normal.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

3. Come back to the Nut Hut, read my pervious post, and am completely embarrassed at my insanity. :dohh::dohh::dohh:

Happy Saturday night ladies! Guess who could really use some tequila this Cinco de Mayo??:haha:


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> Hahaha, first Morman urine. That is funny.
> 
> So I've noticed that my psychotic episodes usually look something like this:
> 
> 1. Totally freak out, scream at my husband, scream at my dogs, post crazy question to B&B, sulk for 2 hours.:devil::devil::devil:
> 
> 2. Google research my question, look at literally hundreds of different forums with the same question.... Realize that whatever I freaked out about is normal.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> 3. Come back to the Nut Hut, read my pervious post, and am completely embarrassed at my insanity. :dohh::dohh::dohh:
> 
> Happy Saturday night ladies! Guess who could really use some tequila this Cinco de Mayo??:haha:

I actually have a small amount of tequila left in a bottle from before- along with mix and cranberry juice , I love Margaritas, and they are REALLY good with a splash of either cranberry or pomegranate, or even better, ocean spray's pomegranate cranberry, best of both worlds! Lol.

The thought of one right now makes me a bit queasy though.

I'm with you on the manic google search. I went crazy looking for pics where the baby looked a
Blob of fog .... Lol. But almost every pic I saw, the doc used a higher frequency, which means better penetration through your body, which = clearer pics. Oh well, back in the "2ww" again, for my next scan! 
Like 11 days left.... I'm 3 dps - days past scan. 
I was thinking about how back in December we were all saying we wanted a Christmas baby / bfp....
Well technically, we are having a Christmas baby! Which actually sorta sucks for us cuz it's a very busy time. In November, there's my Dad's bday, our anniversary ( coming up on 6 years), then December is my parents anniversary, my brothers bday, my brother in law's bday, Christmas, then my bday, new years eve , with my mother's bday January 8th. It's a REAL busy month and a half. Oh yeah plus Thanksgiving, and now, hopefully, my baby's bday....

Are you having mood swings wugz? I mean other than the pregnant version of poas? Cuz I still am. :muaha: I can FEEL that I'm being very impatient, anxious , and downright bitchy! Hopefully it will clearup soon...


----------



## 2ndtry04

my temps are making me feel like it's not our month, but I had some cramps in left ovary this afternoon, so....


----------



## PDubs10612

I am an emotional mess! was supposed to ovulate today according to FF but after a few days of watery CM and negative opks I now have sticky CM and am losing hope of ovulating this month...we BDd everyday from wednesday to today but DH could only finish on Thursday and today so not sure how we would have fared even if I did O somehow...I think I cried 3 times today...just an awful time...I'm going to ask FS for Clomid for next cycle when I see him next Sunday for CD21 bloodwork....


----------



## 2ndtry04

PDubs, maybe your body is just gearing up for ovulation, you have long cycles and it easily can be just later on.....look at angel's BFP cycle, O just came late....


----------



## PDubs10612

2ndtry04 said:


> PDubs, maybe your body is just gearing up for ovulation, you have long cycles and it easily can be just later on.....look at angel's BFP cycle, O just came late....

yeah it's possible....last cycle i had fertile CM around this time too without a pos. OPK, though my cycles are not regular length month to month...last cycle had to be ended by drugs...3 cycles before that were 20 days so I dunno...hoping for the best and just going to TRY not to worry about it...

if no AF, when are you going to test?


----------



## 2ndtry04

AF should not come next sunday, and usually I can hold until AF, so....we'll see...maybe friday if I start having ANY symptom ...


----------



## PDubs10612

Well good luck...hopefully no symptoms is good news for you :)


----------



## Angel wings13

2nd try- your temps really don't mean much other than verifying you O'd .
Dubs- your last cycle was super long, so this one will probably be shorter cuz of the met, but could still be in the longer side.

You never know.

Last cycle I had a random very early positive opk, like CD 8..negative CD 9....
Then a whole round of positives with ewcm and temp raise, then 2 1/2 weeks later 4 more positives and just as little ewcm, but w did use pre seed. 

Never out till the :witch:
Shows!

:flower:


----------



## PDubs10612

Just double checked my CM and I got some EWCM this time so that makes me feel a bit better...as for the Met, FS says it can take up to 3 months for it to take effect and I'm about a month in so over the next few hopefully I can see some help


----------



## confetti83

P dubs I hoope your eggie comes soon!

meanwhile Sat and nearly all Sunday were fine now I have started spotting again I hope it wont and into full on bleeding again.


----------



## PDubs10612

what is that pic of in your signature confetti??
Hope egg shows up soon too...going to keep testing opks...just harder to test tomorrow when Im at work


----------



## 2ndtry04

Angel wings13 said:


> 2nd try- your temps really don't mean much other than verifying you O'd .

yes, I know, but it looks so much like usual temps, nothing out of the usual routine.... somehow i think it should be higher than normal, or different curve....


----------



## PDubs10612

I agree about the temps..when Ive looked at other charts there wasn't much of a change month to month, non-pregnant to pregnant until you get to your 12-14 dpo ...FX for you 2ndtry...don't want to break the schedule of at least one BFP a month 

Anyone watching Orphan Black on TV? Need something non-TTC related to distract me


----------



## Wugz22

2ndtry, my temps were exactly the same too! Even started falling on the same DPO that they always feel before AF. You really can't tell anything by post O temps! As long as they are up, you're good!


----------



## Angel wings13

PDubs10612 said:


> what is that pic of in your signature confetti??
> Hope egg shows up soon too...going to keep testing opks...just harder to test tomorrow when Im at work

:rofl:
I was wondering why it changed too!
The baby looks crispy.
that probably sounds awful, I'm sorry it's the first thought that came to mind


----------



## Angel wings13

PDubs10612 said:


> what is that pic of in your signature confetti??
> Hope egg shows up soon too...going to keep testing opks...just harder to test tomorrow when Im at work

My best friend never gets positive opk's, not even the time she conceived, her doc finally told her to stop.

My problem was I got too many positives, even with the smiley face ones


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> P dubs I hoope your eggie comes soon!
> 
> meanwhile Sat and nearly all Sunday were fine now I have started spotting again I hope it wont and into full on bleeding again.

Fx for you hun! 
So far everything has been
Alright, but I know bleeding us just scary when pregnant. If the doctor didn't seem alarmed I wouldn't worry about it too much.
Well I mean I understand why you're worrying, but if doc thought it was serious he would have told you. 
Just keep resting and let hubby do any house work and shopping.


----------



## 2ndtry04

Wugz22 said:


> 2ndtry, my temps were exactly the same too! Even started falling on the same DPO that they always feel before AF. You really can't tell anything by post O temps! As long as they are up, you're good!

yeah, I remember that you even decided to quit on us for temp drop on 10dpo :haha::flower:


----------



## FTMommy01

Good morning ladies :hi:

Hope everyone had a good weekend, short work week for me. In two days we are off to Disney :) cant wait!! I probably wont be as active on here for the week while I'm on vacation but I hope to see some good news when I get back! This will make the time go a little faster, the week after we get back from vacation I will get my scan finallyyyyy!


----------



## PDubs10612

Have a great vacay FT :)


----------



## Angel wings13

FTMommy01 said:


> Good morning ladies :hi:
> 
> Hope everyone had a good weekend, short work week for me. In two days we are off to Disney :) cant wait!! I probably wont be as active on here for the week while I'm on vacation but I hope to see some good news when I get back! This will make the time go a little faster, the week after we get back from vacation I will get my scan finallyyyyy!

Hey, where are you staying? I'm only like 30 minutes from Disney!


----------



## Angel wings13

2ndtry04 said:


> Wugz22 said:
> 
> 
> 2ndtry, my temps were exactly the same too! Even started falling on the same DPO that they always feel before AF. You really can't tell anything by post O temps! As long as they are up, you're good!
> 
> yeah, I remember that you even decided to quit on us for temp drop on 10dpo :haha::flower:Click to expand...

That's a nice temp spike 2nd try....
Do your temps normally go up towards the end?


----------



## Angel wings13

Ft - if we could work it out, I'd love to meet for maybe lunch or dinner one day!


----------



## AnakeRose

Morning Ladies!

Just catching up on posts from the weekend. Lots to go through. 

I was bad and got myself dehydrated on Saturday walking around downtown Vancouver. Seems like it's taking forever to re-hydrate. I had a water with me, but apparently not enough. Had a great time though :) The only part that sucks is my ears don't like going over the high mountain passes. They'll be plugged for a few more days yet. One pass is 1744m and the other 1245m (Kelowna is at 341m above sea level)

On the OPK topic...I never actually had one work for me. Even the month I got pregnant I could only manage to get it to half the darkness of the control line.


----------



## confetti83

here are some pics I wanted to upload
 



Attached Files:







100_0074.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 7









100_0080.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## PDubs10612

Last cycle I had an "almost" positive OPK 2 days in a row at CD50 so I counted it as a positive since I never had anything close before and figured the surge was in the middle of them...so now I'm thinking that they do "work" for me so I must be able to get one? haven't even had a tinge on the test line yet ...bah...still have watery CM today and trying my "hand" at checking cervical position...never been good at it before so see how it goes...been good at the bd so hopefully good news is around the corner...feel completely lost this cycle...


----------



## PDubs10612

great pics confetti :)


----------



## 2ndtry04

Angel wings13 said:


> 2ndtry04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wugz22 said:
> 
> 
> 2ndtry, my temps were exactly the same too! Even started falling on the same DPO that they always feel before AF. You really can't tell anything by post O temps! As long as they are up, you're good!
> 
> yeah, I remember that you even decided to quit on us for temp drop on 10dpo :haha::flower:Click to expand...
> 
> That's a nice temp spike 2nd try....
> Do your temps normally go up towards the end?Click to expand...

yes, that's the problem, I usually have second temp spike around 9-10dpo and my charts sometimes look triphasic and my temps go low on AF day (but never below coverline before cd3) .... so, this spike still means nothing.... :nope:

but still. I keep my FX cause I feel extremely tired today, I even took a nap in the afternoon, and I feel some cramps and pressure in my lower abs, and boobs start hurting on sides (maybe just from wearing bra :dohh:) 



cofetti, nice pics :flower:


----------



## 2ndtry04

and one weird thing....my right leg feels warm, but not when I touch it, it just feels that way ....


----------



## Angel wings13

I got leg cramps around 7dpo, like I had just done a massive leg work out. I didn't even know that was a symptom till I saw someone else mention it.

I also took a couple naps which I usually take like 2 naps a year. My nips and side of boobs were the first to be sore.


----------



## FTMommy01

Angel, we are staying at Orange Lake Resort in Kissimmee! I would LOVE to get together (how cool would that be!) I will be there from Wednesday until Monday night, unfortunately Im not sure when exactly I will be open so I will have to keep in touch with you and see what some options are! Im thinking more towards the weekend, Saturday or Sunday?! Ill let you know for sure!! :happydance:


----------



## Angel wings13

FTMommy01 said:


> Angel, we are staying at Orange Lake Resort in Kissimmee! I would LOVE to get together (how cool would that be!) I will be there from Wednesday until Monday night, unfortunately Im not sure when exactly I will be open so I will have to keep in touch with you and see what some options are! Im thinking more towards the weekend, Saturday or Sunday?! Ill let you know for sure!! :happydance:

I know exactly where that is! Not far at all. I'll message you later with my contact info!


----------



## 2ndtry04

girls you're gonna have so much fun together this weekend! 
well, I guess I'll have to travel to Malta or UK to see confetti or PDubs :winkwink:

angel, thanks for that supportive post! :flower:
hour ago I was laying in bed (resting of course), and it felt like my lower abs were so tight, like stretching tight..... I hope that all of that is not just in my head :nope:


----------



## PDubs10612

2ndtry04 said:


> girls you're gonna have so much fun together this weekend!
> well, I guess I'll have to travel to Malta or UK to see confetti or PDubs :winkwink:
> 
> angel, thanks for that supportive post! :flower:
> hour ago I was laying in bed (resting of course), and it felt like my lower abs were so tight, like stretching tight..... I hope that all of that is not just in my head :nope:

Malta or UK will not help you for me, I live in Canada


----------



## PDubs10612

My sister is going to Florida this coming weekend...party in Florida :)


----------



## slefebvre

So here's me on 4dpo... I think. The silly kit I got actually shuts itself off after you get a positive reading, which is worrying to me for some reason. What if I get a second eggie later this month, what if I geared up but didn't actually o? It just makes me a little paranoid. 

Other than that I have my annual physical this Friday (8dpo). I'd love to have a bfp for that day, but I think that might be a little early... Possible? Or is this just a bit of a pipe dream?


----------



## 2ndtry04

PDubs10612 said:


> 2ndtry04 said:
> 
> 
> girls you're gonna have so much fun together this weekend!
> well, I guess I'll have to travel to Malta or UK to see confetti or PDubs :winkwink:
> 
> angel, thanks for that supportive post! :flower:
> hour ago I was laying in bed (resting of course), and it felt like my lower abs were so tight, like stretching tight..... I hope that all of that is not just in my head :nope:
> 
> Malta or UK will not help you for me, I live in CanadaClick to expand...

well, talk about reading in a hurry....I read London and skip Ontario :dohh:


----------



## PDubs10612

haha I figured 2ndtry :)

slv I think 8dpo is a little early unless you can convince them to do a blood test...might show something...FX that you get a bfp either way...may have to wait another week :)


----------



## AnakeRose

2ndtry04 said:


> girls you're gonna have so much fun together this weekend!
> well, I guess I'll have to travel to Malta or UK to see confetti or PDubs :winkwink:
> 
> angel, thanks for that supportive post! :flower:
> hour ago I was laying in bed (resting of course), and it felt like my lower abs were so tight, like stretching tight..... I hope that all of that is not just in my head :nope:

You'd have to come to western Canada to visit me :D Kelowna is beautiful in the summer months!


----------



## PDubs10612

I wanna go to the west coast :) someday ....


----------



## slefebvre

I've only been to BC once... But it was beautiful. 

I'm in Toronto, so we're spending the evening watching the Leafs. I don't really like sports much, but my husband can't help but watch... So I 'get' to as well.


----------



## PDubs10612

lol I love hearing about the leafs lately..I'm in London so it's either the leafs or the wings :) but we just cheer for the London Knights since they are so awesome :)


----------



## AnakeRose

slefebvre said:


> I've only been to BC once... But it was beautiful.
> 
> I'm in Toronto, so we're spending the evening watching the Leafs. I don't really like sports much, but my husband can't help but watch... So I 'get' to as well.

LOL nice :) My game isn't till tomorrow....I'm not very optimistic, but GO CANUCKS GO!


----------



## slefebvre

I'm watching them lose 4-2... We actually stopped watching for a bit in the hope they'd improve while we weren't watching.... They scored the second we turned it back on. 

I'm really not sure what to think of that...


----------



## Nazz4

Hey guys :hi: glad everyone is doing well! Cute pics confetti!

Uhh... there's a London in Canada too? :dohh: lol wtf! Anyways, being in southeast US I have no clue what you guys are talking about lol I assume hockey. I went to a Thrashers (Atlanta, GA's team) game once when I was young haha.

Not much going on here, I stopped bleeding (I think/hope) and just waiting for my docs appt on Wednesday to see what they tell me. Oh and I was going to ask (mainly Angel as you've had experience) My doc told me to wait 3 months before trying again, but is this necessary? IDK yet if we even want to try again that soon at all, but just so I know in case we do. I read online that docs mostly say that so your cycles can regulate and so they can date the pregnancy better if you do get pregnant and so you have time to grieve. Some sites said it is not medically necessary and some said it was so the lining of uterus can... IDK do something haha wasn't paying attention. Any thoughts/opinions/facts from anyone? Thanks!

p.s. I'm jealous of this little gathering in FL!


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> Hey guys :hi: glad everyone is doing well! Cute pics confetti!
> 
> Uhh... there's a London in Canada too? :dohh: lol wtf! Anyways, being in southeast US I have no clue what you guys are talking about lol I assume hockey. I went to a Thrashers (Atlanta, GA's team) game once when I was young haha.
> 
> Not much going on here, I stopped bleeding (I think/hope) and just waiting for my docs appt on Wednesday to see what they tell me. Oh and I was going to ask (mainly Angel as you've had experience) My doc told me to wait 3 months before trying again, but is this necessary? IDK yet if we even want to try again that soon at all, but just so I know in case we do. I read online that docs mostly say that so your cycles can regulate and so they can date the pregnancy better if you do get pregnant and so you have time to grieve. Some sites said it is not medically necessary and some said it was so the lining of uterus can... IDK do something haha wasn't paying attention. Any thoughts/opinions/facts from anyone? Thanks!
> 
> p.s. I'm jealous of this little gathering in FL!

As far as how long to wait, every doc is different and every situation is different. Usually pregnancies that are further along they want you to wait, if ask


----------



## Angel wings13

Sorry, hit send before finishing

Anyway, I'd ask him his reasons.

If it's for your emotional stability, then that's really more your decision, but if he has an actual medical reason, then it may be best to listen.

I would say gO ntnp - if it's meant to be it will happen sooner. Sometimes they say use hpt's to make sure the hcg is all the way down. Some docs just tell everyone the same time frame, which is silly since everyone us different. If I were you I'd switch doctors, and have your records transferred, and see what they say. It's always good to ask questions, don't just accept everything they tell you, find out why.


----------



## 2ndtry04

Anake and PDubs, I have to put Canada in my "want-to-see-someday" list :)

slight temp dip this morning as I expected..... running to pack my son for a field trip with school.....

nazz, I agree with angel....


----------



## Nazz4

Thanks guys. I was also reading doctors say to wait because if you haven't had a period then you will be a "difficult patient" because you will keep asking for blood tests and ultrasounds and be worried and stuff. I'm pretty sure my doc would be monitoring me closely anyways like he was this time. I'm sure my doc wanted me to wait just so my periods would become regulated. I've been reading a lot of stories though and most people that got pg right after a mc said everything was fine and baby was healthy, but a few people said they mcd again and their doc told them it wad probably from not waiting. Who knows... They're taking my hcg on Wednesday to make sure it goes down. If it doesn't I guess that means I'll need a d and c to get the rest of the tissue out. I have a feeling were juste going to go ntnp and then if nothing happens well probably start trying again in the fall.


----------



## PDubs10612

Nazz4 said:


> Hey guys :hi: glad everyone is doing well! Cute pics confetti!
> 
> Uhh... there's a London in Canada too? :dohh: lol wtf! Anyways, being in southeast US I have no clue what you guys are talking about lol I assume hockey. I went to a Thrashers (Atlanta, GA's team) game once when I was young haha.

Yes there is a London in Canada...we are birthplace to such people as Ryan Gosling, Rachel McAdams (St. Thomas, close enough), Justin Bieber (Stratford, again, close enough - though not really wanting to claim him recently) Kittie, Sir Frederick Banting (co-creator of insulin), and John Labatt (ala Labatt beer).

We also hosted the World Figure skating championship this winter...super exciting for me (not)

anywho...good luck at your appt. Nazz, FX with your next cycle, however you choose to proceed :hug:


----------



## Angel wings13

I'm not really the type that drools over celebrities, but Ryan Gosling is hot!


----------



## PDubs10612

Angel wings13 said:


> I'm not really the type that drools over celebrities, but Ryan Gosling is hot!

Neither am I, I really don't have much use for celebrities but sometimes it's help identify with an area :) And I know many think Ryan Gosling is a looker haha...I personally go for someone a little thicker and tattoos and such...Channing Tatum works for me...or Aaron Lewis or Shifty Shellshock...yummm :wohoo:


----------



## AnakeRose

PDubs10612 said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not really the type that drools over celebrities, but Ryan Gosling is hot!
> 
> Neither am I, I really don't have much use for celebrities but sometimes it's help identify with an area :) And I know many think Ryan Gosling is a looker haha...I personally go for someone a little thicker and tattoos and such...Channing Tatum works for me...or Aaron Lewis or Shifty Shellshock...yummm :wohoo:Click to expand...

My home towns claim to fame is hockey players that either came from there or played their junior hockey there. We had one movie shot in Penticton, but it was a long time ago (My American Cousin).


----------



## FTMommy01

Our only claim to fame here is Katie Holmes!


----------



## Angel wings13

My boobs aren't as tender...but boy are they veiny!
I just got a Gerber formula starter kit with a $15 coupon, a $4 coupon, and 2 tubs of powder formula. Also got a similac kit, 2 tubs of formula $5 coupons, and a bottle. This is from my MC pregnancy when I signed up for a bunch of free stuff and baby clubs. I'm holding out this time till about 12 weeks. I'm excited/nervous for next week's scam and hope to have a better pic and hear the hb and not just see it.

Side note: I have successfully used the bathroom 3 days in a row after not going for 7 days! I feel much better! :D


----------



## Wugz22

Had my first appointment today! It's starting to feel very real!

But it was definitely no big deal.:coffee: Talked about family history, took some blood and did a urine test, got tons of pamphlets... and that's about it!

Won't have my first ultrasound until 18 weeks. My mom (told my parents two days ago!) said when she was pregnant, she only had one ultrasound the whole time! I'm so happy that she knows now. They were beyond excited, and now they're trying to thinking of what the baby will call them. "MiMi" and "Poppy" are my votes.


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> My boobs aren't as tender...but boy are they veiny!
> I just got a Gerber formula starter kit with a $15 coupon, a $4 coupon, and 2 tubs of powder formula. Also got a similac kit, 2 tubs of formula $5 coupons, and a bottle. This is from my MC pregnancy when I signed up for a bunch of free stuff and baby clubs. I'm holding out this time till about 12 weeks. I'm excited/nervous for next week's scam and hope to have a better pic and hear the hb and not just see it.
> 
> Side note: I have successfully used the bathroom 3 days in a row after not going for 7 days! I feel much better! :D

:happydance:yay for pooping!:happydance:


----------



## Angel wings13

:happydance: I know!

Wugz - I only had 2 ultrasounds with my first. I think the first was at 16 weeks, but not sure.

I know I'm getting one next week, then I have an appt 3 weeks after, at just over 12 weeks, which I'm assuming is for the NT scan. After that who knows? I hope I don't have to wait much longer to find out the gender. There is like a .01% chance they could see at the 12 wk scan, but highly unlikely and not very accurate....plus this bubs doesn't seem to be the cooperative type , at least not last week. I guess I'll be grateful as long as the heart keeps showing!


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> :happydance: I know!
> 
> Wugz - I only had 2 ultrasounds with my first. I think the first was at 16 weeks, but not sure.
> 
> I know I'm getting one next week, then I have an appt 3 weeks after, at just over 12 weeks, which I'm assuming is for the NT scan. After that who knows? I hope I don't have to wait much longer to find out the gender. There is like a .01% chance they could see at the 12 wk scan, but highly unlikely and not very accurate....plus this bubs doesn't seem to be the cooperative type , at least not last week. I guess I'll be grateful as long as the heart keeps showing!

Thankfully I had to go back for a re-scan because I didn't have enough water in my bladder (even though I drank the full litre of water!) and they couldn't see a few things because he wasn't in a good position. I would have had to pay for a private scan if I really wanted to know the sex if they didn't need that second scan. Maybe she just did it on purpose to get me a re-scan...my OB rocks.


----------



## AnakeRose

Oh hell no....baby is kicking my bladder and I already have to pee!! 40 more minutes till I'm done work too!!


----------



## Angel wings13

I came across this on Facebook, and wanted everyone to see it.
I've watched it like 7 times and cry a little each time...it's SO beautiful...I'm using the shortened clip, it's from Britain got talent, which I don't watch those shows but this is just awesome:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPRwqW15_3g&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Nazz4

Wugz- I can't believe some people only have 1 or 2 us and i had already had 3 at 7 weeks lol! I would go insaaaane waiting until 18 weeks! 

My towns claim to fame is Forest gump was filmed here, Paula dean is from here, and the founder of girl scouts is from here. I think that's about it... 

Nervous for my appt. Tomorrow, hope all the tissue is out so I can be done with this mc. OH and I dtd tonight after who knows how long! Way too long! We were both exhausted after lol from not being used to it. I think that ntnp is going to be good for us. For now.


----------



## Angel wings13

Good luck nazz! I'm sure you'll be ok (considering) :hugs:

My doctor said it's always better if your body does it on it's own. It means that things are working properly. Sounds backwards, but like I was told, (by both the ER doc and my doc) it means your body is not only capable of recognizing a problem, but handling it as well.

I hope you know what I mean. You well get your baby, and when you do I'm sure he/she will be perfect :flower:


----------



## Nazz4

Thanks angel, and yes I know this is true. At least I know my body handles abnormalities and hopefully soon we will have a healthy one. I don't think I could stand to go through THIS again though! Hopefully I won't.


----------



## 2ndtry04

temps going down..... :( but pattern is not like usually, and every cycle before when it hits 36.5 AF kicks in..... now it's too early for AF.....
boobs hurt only on sides but it feels like it's from wearing bra.....
and I pee a lot, but also I drink a lot, so I don't know if it's related....

after all, I just don't feel like it's our month, and these few days I'm even feeling like we'll never make it, because of our ages.... :(

hope that's just depression speaking from me....


----------



## Angel wings13

2ndtry04 said:


> temps going down..... :( but pattern is not like usually, and every cycle before when it hits 36.5 AF kicks in..... now it's too early for AF.....
> boobs hurt only on sides but it feels like it's from wearing bra.....
> and I pee a lot, but also I drink a lot, so I don't know if it's related....
> 
> after all, I just don't feel like it's our month, and these few days I'm even feeling like we'll never make it, because of our ages.... :(
> 
> hope that's just depression speaking from me....

I drink a lot too, so I never knew if I should mark "frequent urination"

Do your side boobs hurt without touching them? I know the sides of mine were the first part to hurt. My nipples literally hurt from ovulation on.....

Hey, look at wugz chart. Her chart followed the same pattern if every month and she got her bfp!

Mine was different, all wavy lines, normally mine is jagged. But, everyone is different!


----------



## Angel wings13

Oh btw, 4 days in a row now!
:happydance:

I hope this continues, doc even said in early pregnancy full bowel can obstruct view on ultrasound.


----------



## Angel wings13

Ft mommy - you have a message :)


----------



## Wugz22

Yeah 2ndtry, I dedinitely had a dip at that same place!! (The day I threw my little fit...)

Had my prenatal physical today. My nurse practitioner had a student with her today, so she started by telling me everything would be two for the price of one! Sounded fine at first, until I realized that meant two breast exams, two Pap smears, and best of all, two different sets of fingers up inside me! I earned dessert tonight.


----------



## Nazz4

Wugz that sounds horrible! I would rage! 

My appt went fine. They said my HCG is lowering and my insides looked fine so thats good. I had another blood test today and another in 2 weeks to make sure all the HCG goes away. It's so annoying being back at square one though!! I asked my OB if it took us a long time to conceive this time would it take a long time again, and he said there's no way of telling and I could even get pregnant in a week. So we will see how this NTNP goes... I think it will be good for a few months.


----------



## Nazz4

By the way I still think it's totally bazaar that 4 of us got preg at the same time! How does that happen!?


----------



## confetti83

Nazz I am happy for you that your body is doing everything on its own.

Ladies it is testing time for some of u?!

Tommorrow I have a hospital checkup because of the bleeding which Thanks God stopped. Now I have lots and lots of pulling sensation in the lower abdomibal area it sometimes hurts a lot and I have to stay in bed lying to feel better. pfffff this wont be an easy preg I guess.


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> Nazz I am happy for you that your body is doing everything on its own.
> 
> Ladies it is testing time for some of u?!
> 
> Tommorrow I have a hospital checkup because of the bleeding which Thanks God stopped. Now I have lots and lots of pulling sensation in the lower abdomibal area it sometimes hurts a lot and I have to stay in bed lying to feel better. pfffff this wont be an easy preg I guess.

Sorry about that confetti. :hugs:
At least he's doing okay, sucks that you aren't though.

Let us know what happens! <3


----------



## PDubs10612

confetti83 said:


> Nazz I am happy for you that your body is doing everything on its own.
> 
> Ladies it is testing time for some of u?!

I think 2ndtry is coming up for testing...I don't think I ovulated, and if I did somehow and missed the surge I'd only be like 3 dpo...I see the FS on Sunday for CD21 bloodwork so I will ask him then if it looks like I O'd or not...FX for someone to get good news soon!


----------



## Angel wings13

Fx Pdubs!

:dust:

Yesterday I felt kind of freaked out, despite my own advice I can't stay away from google. It's just my boobs did not hurt yesterday, and they seemed to de swell....then I thought well I went to the bathroom 4 days in a row, so I started panicking.

Supposedly a sudden symptom loss in the 8th week is no biggie, but then I find all these women that lost symptoms and got bad news at their next scan.

I also looked up whether chemicals fall into the recurrent MC category, and it's up for debate. Most docs technically don't count it, yet still monitor you early because of it (but I guess don't do any extra testing other than early scan)....
I know I know, just relax...

I want to but I can't. Ooh, then to top it off, yesterday I not only ate my dinner in full, but part of Jason's. I've been force feeding myself cuz I'm hungry but nothing sounds God and he's been worried I'm not eating enough for even a non preggo.....
Then I fell asleep by 9, which is early, woke up at 3 am, went back to sleep and woke back up at 9 - boobs full and sore again.
:wacko:
Yesterday I was SO tempted to go to the hospital, just to get a scan, but I thought lying about my situation (like saying I had spotting when I didn't) would just be bad karma or something...
I do think I may try to get my next Thursday appt changed to Tuesday though, cuz this is killing me.
Well at least I'm still freakingacting like a total nut job , no change there. :haha:
I'm working less this week, so it just gives me more time to google. :dohh: I need an intervention


----------



## AnakeRose

*Hands on shoulders* STAY OFF GOOGLE!!

I was always thankful when I woke up and my boobs didn't hurt! They used to burn like crazy, especially after I reffed a few games on the weekend. 

So I finally told my boss that I'm pregnant! She was thrilled for me and felt bad that I was stressing out about telling her. She told me she wasn't going to fire me or anything (guess I'm doing good). What a weight off my shoulders. 

I had a pretty major freak out last night when we were working on cleaning out the baby's room. Michael just doesn't understand what my plan is for the layout. He thinks the room is going to be way too packed...from what I can picture, it's going to be pretty bare.


----------



## PDubs10612

Can't wait to see pics of the nursery :)


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> *Hands on shoulders* STAY OFF GOOGLE!!
> 
> I was always thankful when I woke up and my boobs didn't hurt! They used to burn like crazy, especially after I reffed a few games on the weekend.
> 
> So I finally told my boss that I'm pregnant! She was thrilled for me and felt bad that I was stressing out about telling her. She told me she wasn't going to fire me or anything (guess I'm doing good). What a weight off my shoulders.
> 
> I had a pretty major freak out last night when we were working on cleaning out the baby's room. Michael just doesn't understand what my plan is for the layout. He thinks the room is going to be way too packed...from what I can picture, it's going to be pretty bare.

It's illegal to fire someone pregnant here, unless you steal or something obvious. 

Have you seen the amazing stuff at target? They sell all sorts of organizers, mix and match and even stackable, I love them! I bought a whole bunch when we moved!
As for the baby room, bare with me cuz this sounds bad at first, lol:
Probably for the first couple if months the crib will be in our room, then we'll move it to the laundry room - here's the thing, our laundry room is pretty big. Like 10ft x 10ft.
Plenty if room for a. crib
And a baby dresser.... We don't have a spare bedroom but my 6 yr old is hardly in his room. He sleeps and dresses in there and that's about it, and it's spacious so that's where the baby's swing, toys, etc will go. The laundry room will just be the sleeping spot. The washer and dryer are behind a set of doors anyhow, and it's not attached to the garage like most are, plus it even has a window. Obviously we just have to wash clothes at certain times. We figure while the baby is an infant he/she isn't going to be offended by where the crib is lol, and once the baby is like one, we may just move him/her in with my youngest. Well just see how it goes. Before we got this house, we almost got a 4 bedroom, but it just want as nice, and although this is 3 bedroom it's big. It'll work out :)


----------



## Angel wings13

:wacko: I know to stay off google I just can't seem to help it. It's poas/2ww times a hundred! I simply cannot stop.

I'm even running out if things to look up so now I'm just re phrasing the same questions to see more answers lol. :haha:

Working less and the boys in school during the day = free time = worry time


----------



## Nazz4

Glad you all are doing well. I got my blood test back today and my levels were about 900 last week, and 800 yesterday! What! It's funny that a week ago I wanted them to go up, and now I'm mad that they aren't going down fast enough! I'm pretty sure you don't ovulate until your HCG is back down to normal. UGH!


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> Glad you all are doing well. I got my blood test back today and my levels were about 900 last week, and 800 yesterday! What! It's funny that a week ago I wanted them to go up, and now I'm mad that they aren't going down fast enough! I'm pretty sure you don't ovulate until your HCG is back down to normal. UGH!

I'm glad you updated us! Also glad someone else finally posted! :)

I have read that you don't ovulate till hcg is down, BUT I've seen stories of women conceiving so fast it seems impossible the hcg was gone - so idk.
I'm actually surprised you only dropped 100 in a week. Then again, I also have read that your levels tend to decrease at the same rate they increased....so in that sense , I guess that's about right.

AFM: I had some cramping today, which had me worried, especially since yesterday I had symptom loss. But ZERO spotting, plus returns of symptoms today. :shrug:

In reality the cramps were slightly Af I'm nature but much more mild, the sane part of me says it's just my uterus stretching....plus the scar tissue I have not only makes labor harder (the scar tissue doesn't contact, so the rest of the uterus basically pulls at the scar tissue), but I would think could make normal stretching a little painful. I plan on discussing this with my doc next week.

Also, to throw some more craziness in the mix:
I've been staring at my scan pics, and they are SO hard to see due to my doc using only 3.8 mHz, when I read the average 5-12, with 7.5 being the most common....after a lot of research I found that lower frequency allows deeper penetration of the body but with poor quality. Plus the whole scan wad like 3 minutes. He said at the early in and out is the safest, and that the only purpose of the scan wad to see a hb..once it was visualized, that was 
It...
Anyhow point being, I took a pic of my pic due to my scanner not working. Today I analyzed the phone 
pics and surprisingly they are much clearer. After zooming and adjusting the contrast, I could see MUCH more ...

Now for the craziness. I'm going to re post the pic, and please tell me what you see. Look closely at the top of the measurement. I swear it looks like 2 heads, as well as an extra arm poking out from behind the baby. I have showed this to Jason and a pregnant friends if mine. My pregnant friend said she definitely saw what she thought was an extra arm, and Jason said he couldn't really tell what he was looking at to begin with, so I pointed out the "top"(as in head lol) and the "bottom" (as in feet - look closely and you can see 2 feet at the bottom....


----------



## Angel wings13

Here they are:


----------



## Angel wings13

Hmm...only let me attach one....here's the other:


----------



## Angel wings13

The last one was simply zoomed in, the first I adjusted to show more contrast.

It's also possible the baby was in motion, but from what I've read, out just starts this week, and only limbs? 

Idk, maybe I'm scared cuz last time was twins....

Maybe next week will be more clear.

:bike: <-- I like this one!


----------



## Nazz4

Honestly, I'm not experienced enough with sonograms to know what I'm looking at (especially early ones like this). It just looks like a bunch of black and gray stuff lol.


----------



## confetti83

I am clueless also but I remember my sons 1st scan I was so shocked that blob would turn out to be a baby.


----------



## confetti83

Nazz I hope you get your levels down soon.


----------



## Angel wings13

I only have an idea what I'm looking at cuz I studied so many pics before I went in...
But the head is at the top, the bottom is a foot, look closely and you can see another foot lifted slightly higher....the white"bar" in the middle is either the cord or the start of arms, yet at the top, where there is a head (the 2 black Pits in the white blob at top are where the eyes will form), it looks like a second head peeking, and then to the side of the second head there us a faint grey blob that looks like a third arm. 

I'm hoping I'm wrong. If this was my first rodeo, twins would be sorta fun- but idk how I feel about that with 2 boys already....

Confetti, how are you doing?


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> It's illegal to fire someone pregnant here, unless you steal or something obvious.

Yep it is here too, but there's no law that says they can't make your work like miserable :(



Angel wings13 said:


> Have you seen the amazing stuff at target? They sell all sorts of organizers, mix and match and even stackable, I love them! I bought a whole bunch when we moved!

I'll have to check out Target. They're just starting to open in my area. Vernon's store (about 40 min north of us) just opened on Tuesday and ours doesn't open till the end of the summer. They took over a lot of the old Zellers stores (were part of the Hudson's Bay Company, ie The Bay). The closest target to us before was Wenatchee, WA (about 3 hours south). 

We don't have any space in our room for a crib or a bassinet unfortunately so he will have to learn to sleep in his own room. 

Got the cupcakes baked last night. Filling them with blue icing and topping with vanilla on Saturday. I'll take some pictures if I remember lol. 

We're having real trouble coming up with boys names!! Girls names we had a ton, but boys we have like two...sigh


----------



## AnakeRose

confetti83 said:


> I am clueless also but I remember my sons 1st scan I was so shocked that blob would turn out to be a baby.

Yeah me too. Our first scan photo looks like a white peanut instead of a baby. I would have never picked out body parts if the tech didn't point them out. You saw the heart beat so STOP WORRYING :hugs: I know it's tough, but things will be fine :)


----------



## AnakeRose

Hello......hello 
Echo.......echo


Where is everyone :) I'm bored at work! Need someone to chat with!


----------



## confetti83

Hellooooooooooooooooo lol

busy day ahead today hope I get all my errands done cause I am spotting again grrrrrr. 
Yest I gad the follow up visit the consultant that works with my professor thought I was just there for my 4 weekly visit. I told her about the pain but she just looked like she was clueless. I told my hb that she jinxed me the onlt thing she did was just find the fetal heartbeat with the doppler and scribble some notes.


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> Hellooooooooooooooooo lol
> 
> busy day ahead today hope I get all my errands done cause I am spotting again grrrrrr.
> Yest I gad the follow up visit the consultant that works with my professor thought I was just there for my 4 weekly visit. I told her about the pain but she just looked like she was clueless. I told my hb that she jinxed me the onlt thing she did was just find the fetal heartbeat with the doppler and scribble some notes.

Jeez, you'd think they'd do a follow up... I know yore baby boy is doing well, but with the spotting and pain they should do an ultrasound.

I know that you're doing well, but I thought the spotting/pain combo usually warrants a scan to be on the safe side


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> Hello......hello
> Echo.......echo
> 
> 
> Where is everyone :) I'm bored at work! Need someone to chat with!

ECHO...Echo...echo.....(echo)
Why has it been so quiet? I'm bored.


----------



## starbaby2404

Angel wings13 said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> Hello......hello
> Echo.......echo
> 
> 
> Where is everyone :) I'm bored at work! Need someone to chat with!
> 
> ECHO...Echo...echo.....(echo)
> Why has it been so quiet? I'm bored.Click to expand...

me too! How have you been?


----------



## Nazz4

lol I don't have much to say... my life is so boring now haha! No temping, or anything... My cm seems to be on the watery side these days so idk what's up with that. I was reading about some ladies who O'd without the HCG being down yet and someone said it was because all the progesterone was down and progesterone is the thing that makes you not O so.... idk... NTNP is much more boring that TTC!!!


----------



## starbaby2404

Nazz4 said:


> lol I don't have much to say... my life is so boring now haha! No temping, or anything... My cm seems to be on the watery side these days so idk what's up with that. I was reading about some ladies who O'd without the HCG being down yet and someone said it was because all the progesterone was down and progesterone is the thing that makes you not O so.... idk... NTNP is much more boring that TTC!!!

lol...I'm not temping or anything...because i am so detail oriented...i think i would be bat crap crazy if i did any type of charting...my dr wants me to try opking this cycle..and i'm positive i will be totally obsessive once i start. Then again...I'm driving myself bat crap crazy with the whole "why isn't it happening" guessing at my "o" days as well...not to mention my cycle is totally wonky.:dohh:


----------



## Nazz4

well temping is good for pin pointing fertile time, I never got pos OPKs the one time I tried them, but I only did them for like a week and then gave up and I'm pretty sure I O'd after that week so idk.


----------



## Angel wings13

starbaby2404 said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> Hello......hello
> Echo.......echo
> 
> 
> Where is everyone :) I'm bored at work! Need someone to chat with!
> 
> ECHO...Echo...echo.....(echo)
> Why has it been so quiet? I'm bored.Click to expand...
> 
> me too! How have you been?Click to expand...

Pretty good. Anxiously awaiting my scan this Thursday.....since the baby is officially a fetus and not an embryo , if this scan looks good then MC chances REALLY drop....
Maybe then I will calm down. :blush: then again maybe not....lol
Haven't seen you in awhile! Are you getting ready for o time?


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> lol I don't have much to say... my life is so boring now haha! No temping, or anything... My cm seems to be on the watery side these days so idk what's up with that. I was reading about some ladies who O'd without the HCG being down yet and someone said it was because all the progesterone was down and progesterone is the thing that makes you not O so.... idk... NTNP is much more boring that TTC!!!

Probably less stressful and more spontaneous though!

Are you guys going to try preseed?
It could be coincidence, but I conceived on the second cycle of using it. Good thing too, cuz my bfp o time I barely had ANY ewcm...usually I have a decent amount. I totally owe my bfp to opk and possibly preseed. Definitely the opk since I was 17 dpo , no Af, and it was the weekend of my son's surgery - my poas addiction had me pee on an opk, and we wouldn't have bd'd that weekend otherwise - too much going on!


Some people never get positives, people like me get too many positives.

I read that if you aren't getting a positive then start using them twice a day, as your own metabolism varies and some people have a sudden surge that doesn't last, so it's easy to miss. Apparently I just surge away for days cuz I have stubborn eggs that don't want to come out!


----------



## AnakeRose

Cupcakes for tonight :) 

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/IMG_20130511_133041_zpsfc3e0e8f.jpg


----------



## Nazz4

OOOH I want one anake!!! I'll give you my address ;)

We actually used preseed every month while TTC, the BFP month I only used it once though a little before O time, and I know the preseed helps the sperm live for longer so I'm sure that helped. I'm not sure when I will O though now, so idk when I should use the preseed. As you know, after an MC O can be the same as it was before or it can be waaaay off so who knows... I would say maybe I should start temping again, but idk if it would work and it might be too late in the cycle now to start and be able to pinpoint it. I read a lot of stuff saying that temping after a MC doesn't help at all. I imagine it's much like temping after coming off of BCP (which if any of you don't remember my first cycle off of BCP go look at my first chart lol it was CRAZY).


----------



## Angel wings13

My first set of temps after MC, were crazy....I got dotted crosshairs, but looking at the chart I doubt I ovulated. But, there are plenty of women that get pregnant so it goes either way


----------



## AnakeRose

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/IMG_20130511_184019_zpse9d5d1ab.jpg


----------



## Angel wings13

Awesome cupcakes Rose!
Did you run a vote before hand to see what people guessed?


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> Awesome cupcakes Rose!
> Did you run a vote before hand to see what people guessed?

Yeah we did...it was split :) Took a video when they were biting into it.


----------



## starbaby2404

Angel wings13 said:


> starbaby2404 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> Hello......hello
> Echo.......echo
> 
> 
> Where is everyone :) I'm bored at work! Need someone to chat with!
> 
> ECHO...Echo...echo.....(echo)
> Why has it been so quiet? I'm bored.Click to expand...
> 
> me too! How have you been?Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty good. Anxiously awaiting my scan this Thursday.....since the baby is officially a fetus and not an embryo , if this scan looks good then MC chances REALLY drop....
> Maybe then I will calm down. :blush: then again maybe not....lol
> Haven't seen you in awhile! Are you getting ready for o time?Click to expand...

I've been sick...uuugghhhh....:sick: It should be coming soon.....I tested on the 6th at the request of my dr, :bfn:. Then started on progesterone pills to get me to start, cause my cycles have been totally wonky like we've discussed before. I just took my last dose of the progesterone yesterday, so the:witch: should show her face soon. then once she leaves, I'll start OPking per the dr request as well. Hoping for a :bfp: this cycle. According to the chinese gender chart/predictor, it would be a girl. And that is what I wish for, however I don't put much stock into things like that. So, we shall see I guess.


----------



## starbaby2404

I'm sure your scan will be fine. Hoping to hear good news on Thursday.


----------



## PDubs10612

Happy Mother's Day everybody...was at the Fertility Clinic at 7:30 this morning...what a great day...blah


----------



## starbaby2404

HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY EVERYONE!:flower::hugs:


----------



## Angel wings13

:kiss: happy mothers day! :kiss:

This is Rose and wugz's first!

Hey where is wugz???


----------



## starbaby2404

Angel wings13 said:


> :kiss: happy mothers day! :kiss:
> 
> This is Rose and wugz's first!
> 
> Hey where is wugz???

IDK, haven't seen any recent posts from her lately.:shrug:


----------



## AnakeRose

Aww thanks guys :) (and I have to work today! boooo)

My Chinese Gender Predictor was right. It predicted Boy for me. 

Little guy was kicking me like crazy last night. Michael thinks he could feel him kick....I sure could!


----------



## starbaby2404

I'm working to Rose! BOO HISS!...lol...I looked back at the Chinese Gender Predictor, and it was right for both my boys...so maybe if i get pg this month or next it will be right with a girl! Lets hope..lol


----------



## slefebvre

Happy mother's day ladies!

Anake and star baby, it sucks that you both have to work today. I'm currently trying to organize a trip to visit my mum, sister, and grandma at my aunt's house. 

It's not working. 

So according to the opk, I'm 10dpo, and I've been noticing large quantities of very wet CM the past few days. Almost to the point of running down my legs. It's really weird and I don't want to symptom spot, but there you have it. I think I'll buy a couple pregnancy tests today just to be sure.

I went for a run this morning, and it was sunny, windy, raining and sleeping all in a half hour period. Seriously! It's mid May! Enough with the snow already!


----------



## AnakeRose

slefebvre said:


> Happy mother's day ladies!
> 
> Anake and star baby, it sucks that you both have to work today. I'm currently trying to organize a trip to visit my mum, sister, and grandma at my aunt's house.
> 
> It's not working.
> 
> So according to the opk, I'm 10dpo, and I've been noticing large quantities of very wet CM the past few days. Almost to the point of running down my legs. It's really weird and I don't want to symptom spot, but there you have it. I think I'll buy a couple pregnancy tests today just to be sure.
> 
> I went for a run this morning, and it was sunny, windy, raining and sleeping all in a half hour period. Seriously! It's mid May! Enough with the snow already!

wow snow still?! We had 30+C weather here last week! Not so much today, but it's still warm enough that I'm wearing shorts and a t-shirt. 

I guess I can't complain (much) about working this weekend. My next 2 weekends are great. I get Wed/Fri/Sat off this week and then I get the 23-27th off the next weekend. Going to finish cleaning out the baby's room and paint on my 5 days off and maybe do a day trip to Coquitlam (4 hours each way) to IKEA!


----------



## PDubs10612

So just got a call about my CD21 bloodwork...confirmed that I did not ovulate and now I have to start Prometrium again to jump start AF and try again...bah...my new AMH results are in as well so I get that on Wednesday...another round another try...


----------



## slefebvre

Anake, I live in Toronto (aka the tropics of Canada) and we also had a week of 25s last week. I'm back into sweaters, and it makes me sad. 

I can't imagine having to drive 4 hours to get to an ikea... we have 3 within an hour drive. 

Pdubs - it sucks that you're not oing even with the met. Good luck on your next cycle!


----------



## AnakeRose

slefebvre said:


> Anake, I live in Toronto (aka the tropics of Canada) and we also had a week of 25s last week. I'm back into sweaters, and it makes me sad.
> 
> I can't imagine having to drive 4 hours to get to an ikea... we have 3 within an hour drive.
> 
> Pdubs - it sucks that you're not oing even with the met. Good luck on your next cycle!

I live in Kelowna and they refuse to put on out here even though they have a huge demographic from surrounding areas that would shop there. They're just looking at the population of the central Okanagan...but they don't realize that people from Penticton and south, Vernon and north and even as far away as the Kootenays (Trail, Castlegar, Rossland, Grand Forks) come here to shop. Heck even people in Prince George would come here. I'd even settle for a place to order stuff from the catalogue!!

The only thing that sucks is we have to go over two really high mountain passes to get there. The good thing is it's freeway all the way there.


----------



## PDubs10612

Our closest IKEA is like and hour and half away...It was nice when I lived in Ottawa and we had one down the street, might have to go this week when I'm there for vacay...
as for the weather...when I went out for my prescription it was hailing...just awful weather for May haha..

the bad news is really starting to have a toll on me...and work has been extremely stressful this past little while so I think I just need to get out of this ridiculous funk...


----------



## AnakeRose

You know you're bored at work when you're sitting there rolling up balls of wool for your next baby blanket!


----------



## Angel wings13

PDubs10612 said:


> Our closest IKEA is like and hour and half away...It was nice when I lived in Ottawa and we had one down the street, might have to go this week when I'm there for vacay...
> as for the weather...when I went out for my prescription it was hailing...just awful weather for May haha..
> 
> the bad news is really starting to have a toll on me...and work has been extremely stressful this past little while so I think I just need to get out of this ridiculous funk...

Hang in there :hugs:

Are you going to try clomid?


----------



## Angel wings13

Plus you haven't o'd YET....lots of women with pcos have long cycles but in meds eventually o.

I didn't o till cd35 , so hope isn't lost yet!


----------



## PDubs10612

I am seeing the doc on wednesday...just nurses in today since it was sunday so I couldnt really get any advice or new info...I am going to ask about Clomid on Wednesday...I know O could be a while...it was cd50 last time but then again I didn't think I actually did end up Oing either...anyway, with taking the prometrium I will still keep doing OPKS and if i get a positive i will see if they can give me more


----------



## Wugz22

Happy Mothers Day to all our Nut Hut Mommies!!! 

I was very spoiled today (half because I'm pregnant, half because tomorrow is my birthday!) DH got me lots of gifts and my mom gave me money to start building my maternity wardrobe! I want to try and buy things that can be worn easily after birth too. Any advice?


----------



## Nazz4

Happy Mamas Day! 

Where HAS Wugz been... hope she's ok.

I can't believe you guys are still getting sleet! It's 85 here!

Sorry about everything you're going through PDubs... hopefully drugs will fix it all! Did you try the Soy Isos?


----------



## Nazz4

Oh there you are Wugz! glad your doing well! and Spoiled! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> Happy Mothers Day to all our Nut Hut Mommies!!!
> 
> I was very spoiled today (half because I'm pregnant, half because tomorrow is my birthday!) DH got me lots of gifts and my mom gave me money to start building my maternity wardrobe! I want to try and buy things that can be worn easily after birth too. Any advice?

I like the modern style yoga pants or cotton jogging style pants - adjustable waist, fitted around hips but slightly flare at the bottom, like jeans.

Those with a tank top that's stretchy is comfy and wearable....

Also get some of the flowing tops, not maternity, but are like off-the-shoulder and have a relaxed fit ya know? I just bought a couple one size too big- I can wear it now, and probably for awhile, plus it's perfect for after birth... With shirts you don't have to restrict yourself to maternity clothes. As Goofy as the pants may look, they are so comfortable and will fit the whole time....plus just wear a shirt long enough to cover the fabric part of the belly.

Target has cute stuff, but is a little pricey for clothes you only wear part of the year I think- and more expensive than their regular clothes.

I'm pretty much showing, depending on my outfit...it's crazy! I know it's some bloat and also I guess my abdominal organs shift themselves before the uterus does, since my body knows what it needs to do for pregnancy, I saw this site and people post there bumps at 9 weeks , and to my surprise, I'm actually pretty normal! With my first I could have hidden pregnancy easily till 5 months, and 7 months if I put effort to it! Not so much this time! I still haven't told my mom but need to soon....
At least my future mother in law knows and is super excited!


----------



## PDubs10612

Nazz4 said:


> Happy Mamas Day!
> 
> Sorry about everything you're going through PDubs... hopefully drugs will fix it all! Did you try the Soy Isos?

I did try the soy ..a low dose of 100mg 3-7 but I tried nonetheless...FX for hope next cycle.


----------



## AnakeRose

Wugz22 said:


> Happy Mothers Day to all our Nut Hut Mommies!!!
> 
> I was very spoiled today (half because I'm pregnant, half because tomorrow is my birthday!) DH got me lots of gifts and my mom gave me money to start building my maternity wardrobe! I want to try and buy things that can be worn easily after birth too. Any advice?

Truthfully, check the second hand and thrift stores! You're only going to wear them for a short time and there's no sense spending full price on that stuff. I have a Value Village right near me and that's where I've found nearly all of my clothing. Most of it is barely used. Also, if you have friends who were pregnant, they may be wanting to get rid of some of the their maternity clothing. If you do have to buy something new, wait till there's a sale. 

Just make sure to wash anything you buy from a thrift store before wearing it. A lot of them don't wash clothes and they've been mixed in with other dirty clothing.

My stomach has really popped out in the last week. I'm going to start taking photos now. I was going to do it the whole way through, but you couldn't tell at all that I was even pregnant.


----------



## PDubs10612

I love Value village :) Used to work there back in the day, and they definitely don't wash the clothes...many people think that they should but truly they get so much stuff on a daily basis there is just no way...you'd hope people would donate only cleaned clothes but that just isn't the case...Value Village (or any thrift store I'm sure) is also amazing for kids clothes :)


----------



## Angel wings13

Most of the thrift stores by me have decent furniture and old lady clothes :/

A new one just opened though, and I know it's sister store one town away has good stuff so I plan on checking it out.

Idk if Canada has a Ross, but that's a great store too. Super cheap and often name brand clothes, it's like an over stock store. You can get guess name brands 60$ jeans for under $20, a lot if times it will either be the previous line of clothing or a minor error, like if you look REALLY closely, the stitching may be off by a half cm on one side or something. That's where I bought some maternity stuff. I got work pants, jeans, capris, and 4 shirts for like $75. The work pants were the most expensive, like $20, everything else super cheap !


----------



## PDubs10612

I would think Ross is kind of like Winners or Marshalls?


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> Most of the thrift stores by me have decent furniture and old lady clothes :/
> 
> A new one just opened though, and I know it's sister store one town away has good stuff so I plan on checking it out.
> 
> Idk if Canada has a Ross, but that's a great store too. Super cheap and often name brand clothes, it's like an over stock store. You can get guess name brands 60$ jeans for under $20, a lot if times it will either be the previous line of clothing or a minor error, like if you look REALLY closely, the stitching may be off by a half cm on one side or something. That's where I bought some maternity stuff. I got work pants, jeans, capris, and 4 shirts for like $75. The work pants were the most expensive, like $20, everything else super cheap !

Oh I wish we had Ross!!! Winners is the closest thing, but it's just not the same. I always make sure to stop there when we go to the states.


----------



## Wugz22

I like the yoga pants idea! I worked with a pregnant teacher last year who got away with wearing yoga pants to work for the whole 3rd tri because they looked enough like dress slacks if you didn't look too close. 

No Value Village or Ross around me, but there are tons of little consignment shops. That's a really good idea! I'll try and find my 'maternity' clothes there and then save my money for the stuff I can wear forever. Might make a trip up to Chicago to visit H&M, I hear they have a pretty decent maternity selection for so cheap!

Sorry I've been MIA lately! My grad class is really kicking my butt right now. And it will only get worse this summer when I take two more! But my school distinct is out in 2 weeks so I'll have a nice little month off work before I start teaching summer school. Trying to make as much $$$ as I can this summer, God knows we'll need it!!:baby:


----------



## confetti83

Hi ladies Happy belated mothers day!! srt I have been absent but our internet connection has been acting a bit crazy lately.

As for maternity wear I jave a couple of gypsy skirts with elasticated waist bands and some tops that are babydoll like great for the growing bump. Also I may order a couple of maternity leggings from ebay. Hopefully I find some linnen trousers and I have some maxidresses great for going out.
The only thing that I have to buy from a maternity shop is a swimming costume pff I found on ebay but I am worried about the size of the briefs my ass and thighs are getting huuuuuugeeeee!


----------



## Angel wings13

I've now lost 6 lbs, after gaining four, do technically 2 lbs.

My hips are wider and my belly is out a bit, so I'm not sure where the missing weight is.

This always happens to me in the first trimester. It's like my weight shifts around.

Last week I had my first real day of "metal mouth" - never had out before ..... Have it again today and I just woke up!

God it's horrible! Glad I don't feel nauseous in the morning cuz this would make me puke...


----------



## Angel wings13

Now, where is FT mommy?
I left her a message how to contact me, but she never did, which is fine, I understand on family vacation it can be hard to make extra plans, I'm just hoping she's ok.

I don't like when the preggos go MIA. It makes me nervous.

You hear that wugz and confetti!? Check in ok?

Rose you post enough so I don't worry. Plus I have your Facebook :)

I STILL think about tigger disappearing....


----------



## Wugz22

Haha ok, check in's are a must!


----------



## Nazz4

Agggh! I've been having ewcm today, and then just now I went to the bathroom and when I wiped there a little bit of blood. What's going on here? The first thing I thought was maybe I already O'd and implanted again, but that seems impossible and a HPT wouldn't tell me anything because I'm sure my HCG is still up anyways. I couldn't be getting my period already right? What is this!? :wacko: I hate being a girl sometimes!!!


----------



## Angel wings13

It's possible to get a spot of blood when you o , even if you normally don't.


----------



## confetti83

Phew shopping is really tiring now.

Just bought a dressing gown and a nightie for hospital plus I found a huuuuuge swimming costume not maternity which is great for my growing belly.I feel like free willy. Where are my size 10 clothes :cry:


----------



## Angel wings13

Tomorrow is my scan....
I feel like it's the big day. Like the scan tomorrow decides everything. I've had bad dreams back to back nights. Last night they had a hard time finding the baby and when they did my doc said there it is, but it's.REALLY REALLY tiny....

I woke up with tears on my cheeks. This us the other reason I am prescribed klonopin, I sleep horribly, constant nightmares, night terrors that are so real I thrash in the bed or gasp for breath, shout, all for help, or cry - my doc wanted me to try to reduce my dose (2 x daily) and I've only gotten down to 1 1/2 times a day....but he did say ONLY if I can function at lower doses, as the category it's in says it should be taken when benefits outweigh risks.

So I'm going to tell him tomorrow what's been happening with my lower dose and if he thinks the bad sleep and stress dreams are worse than taking full dose.

If he says it will eventually go away, them I'll live with it. Sigh


----------



## FTMommy01

Hi friends!!!

Sorry I have not been on at all, I thought I would get some free time on vacation but nope! Angel I wanted so badly to meet up, unfortunately we were busy literally every day we were there! And such bad timing but MS has officially hit me :cry: I have not thrown up at all but I have been nauseous every day on and off throughout the days for the past week, its not too bad but I definitely have to sit down and rest while experiencing it. Other than that vacation was fun, much needed family time. My daughter had a blast at Disney, Ill add some pictures! 

Glad to see everyone doing good!
Good luck with your scan Angel, Im sure everything will be just fine! I have exactly one week until I finally get mine!
 



Attached Files:







282241_10100618957770762_1243316922_n.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 1









405575_10100624187739862_1615914655_n.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 1









486734_10100617602885962_397051933_n.jpg
File size: 56.7 KB
Views: 2









941874_10100624185693962_1763385302_n.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Angel wings13

FTMommy01 said:


> Hi friends!!!
> 
> Sorry I have not been on at all, I thought I would get some free time on vacation but nope! Angel I wanted so badly to meet up, unfortunately we were busy literally every day we were there! And such bad timing but MS has officially hit me :cry: I have not thrown up at all but I have been nauseous every day on and off throughout the days for the past week, its not too bad but I definitely have to sit down and rest while experiencing it. Other than that vacation was fun, much needed family time. My daughter had a blast at Disney, Ill add some pictures!
> 
> Glad to see everyone doing good!
> Good luck with your scan Angel, Im sure everything will be just fine! I have exactly one week until I finally get mine!

I totally understand! I'm just glad you posted! Both you and wugz went MIA for awhile and that makes some of us nervous! 

Sorry for the morning sickness :(

I only get nauseous in the afternoon, but like you, I don't actually throw up (except twice early on), but instead I find my self starving, yet NOTHING will sound good...yesterday I was burping so much it was ridiculous, it was like having the burp equivalent of hiccups for 4 hours, no lie. After about 2 hours, my mouth started to get a soapy taste, and then the burps actually made my mouth get foamy!
:wacko: how bizarre is that??

Never had that happen before! I finally ended up eating a pbj with a small slice of a cookie cake....that's it for the whole day

Jason is real worried that I'm barely eating, but I'm taking my vitamins plus an additional b complex that includes extra folic acid, and also a vitamin d 3 supplement, since my last bloodwork showed those 2 vitamins to be slightly low.

I totally forgot to get OB panel bloodwork done! I was supposed to by yesterday so my doc would have the results tomorrow! :dohh:

Been real forgetful lately. Oh well, I go back again in 2 1/2 weeks for my NT scan and will promise him to get that blood work done by then!


----------



## Angel wings13

Awesome pics btw! Great looking family :)


----------



## Angel wings13

My cat is getting weird again. He took like a 2 week break, but I am convinced he knows I'm pregnant.
Usually when I lay down for bed he follows me to my room and then lies on top of me while I pet him. Now he's putting his arms, chest and head on my chest, but keeping his legs off my lower belly! First he started spreading his legs out, so that his back legs would each be on my hip bone, now he won't put anything there.
He also through out the night well wake me cuz he's petting so loud and kneading my hair, and muzzles my neck and ears and it tickles. Sometimes he gets tangled up in my hair and Jason had to remove him. Then he stands next to me, states at me with a blissful look and leads the bed next to me...

Also while on the couch, heel jump up next to me and purr and stare at me. I start petting him and when I stop he literally taps me in the shoulder! Like "hey keep going"
He doesn't do this to anyone else, and stopped kneading my hair before he was an adult cat. He's almost four now and is starting to do it again. He was real into it the week I found out I was pregnant, and seems to be picking it back up. I wonder if there's another hormonal shift, since the baby is now a. fetus?


----------



## AnakeRose

My cat attitude really hasn't changed. She's just as insane as ever. Although she likes to come up in the morning for her daily scratch before I get out of bed. 

Went to my doctors appt today and all my tests and ultrasound results were great! Now to do the sugar load test in 2 weeks. She's sending me for a consult with an anesthesiologist because of my back problems and issues with any kind of freezing (dental, stitches...).


----------



## PDubs10612

Beautiful pics and family FT :) glad you had a great vacation...I'm leaving for my trip to Ottawa early tomorrow morning...so excited to have a few days off with old friends and DH's family too :)

Saw the FS this afternoon and he has put me on FertilPro which has some Vitamin D3 and folic acid, so I can switch from my generic prenatals, also Vital-Q Ubiquinol which is the reduced form of CoEnzyme Q10 and also on DHEA which is supposed to help with my egg quality since the quantity is low....anywho...taking all those with my Met and don't see him for 6 weeks and just kinda see what happens...so many pills I got one of those pill holders to keep them straight...up to 10 pills a day, and actually 12 right now until I finish my Prometrium to jump start AF again...bah...the things we do to get preggers!


----------



## AnakeRose

Holy crap I feel like I've been hit by a truck today! So tired and spacey. Hope I'm not getting a cold!


----------



## confetti83

Great pics of the family Ft hope your ms subsides.

Angel your cat reminds me of the cat I had when I was preg with my son.

Anake I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Nazz4

Hello ladies. I'm glad everyone is for the most part doing ok, but I just had the worst day of my life. So yesterday morning my spotting turned into bleeding and the worst cramps I've ever had. Went to my OB and he did a pelvic exam and looked up in there and he said it seemed suspicious because I was so sore. He ordered me blood work for white blood cell count and hormones and he also ordered an u/s for that day or the next. When I went to the front to book the u/s they told me there's no way they can fit me in! I was so pissed and could hardly stand I was in so much pain. I finally convinced them to get me in, and during the u/s my OB told me it looks like an ectopic. So they immediately took me into surgery! They found that it was an abdominal pregnancy. There was some bleeding in the tube, but the pregnancy was like in between my liver and bladder or something, right outside my fallopian tube. They told me it was too dangerous for them to take it out so they are just hoping that it will absorb and if not they will give me methotrexate to get it out. 

Everyone is kind of pissed that my OB didn't catch this sooner, but I understand why he didn't. I mean I had a "mc" and I had a pseudo sac in my uterus. I can see how it was easily missed, although I myself was already suspicious when my hcg only lowered 100 points in a week. Well I'm still in the hospital, but they are letting me go today. My belly hurts so bad I have an incision in my belly button and 1 on each side of my tummy. OH has been very sweet to me, and so far a pretty great nurse lol. I'm afraid of going home though away from all the docs... I can hardly even walk. Sorry this was such a long one! And sorry if I put a damper on anyones day! I'm glad to have you all my little nutty family!!!


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> Great pics of the family Ft hope your ms subsides.
> 
> Angel your cat reminds me of the cat I had when I was preg with my son.
> 
> Anake I hope you feel better soon.

I had another nightmare last night, worse, way worse than the night before, I won't even say what it was, to horrific, but it was the type that wakes me up gasping for air, and I shot straight up in bed- my cat was curled up by my head but looking at me. I wonder if I was doing something in my sleep that got his attention or if he was just laying there. These night terrors must be hitting me cuz of my scan in a
Couple hours. Ugh, I'm terrified.


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> Hello ladies. I'm glad everyone is for the most part doing ok, but I just had the worst day of my life. So yesterday morning my spotting turned into bleeding and the worst cramps I've ever had. Went to my OB and he did a pelvic exam and looked up in there and he said it seemed suspicious because I was so sore. He ordered me blood work for white blood cell count and hormones and he also ordered an u/s for that day or the next. When I went to the front to book the u/s they told me there's no way they can fit me in! I was so pissed and could hardly stand I was in so much pain. I finally convinced them to get me in, and during the u/s my OB told me it looks like an ectopic. So they immediately took me into surgery! They found that it was an abdominal pregnancy. There was some bleeding in the tube, but the pregnancy was like in between my liver and bladder or something, right outside my fallopian tube. They told me it was too dangerous for them to take it out so they are just hoping that it will absorb and if not they will give me methotrexate to get it out.
> 
> Everyone is kind of pissed that my OB didn't catch this sooner, but I understand why he didn't. I mean I had a "mc" and I had a pseudo sac in my uterus. I can see how it was easily missed, although I myself was already suspicious when my hcg only lowered 100 points in a week. Well I'm still in the hospital, but they are letting me go today. My belly hurts so bad I have an incision in my belly button and 1 on each side of my tummy. OH has been very sweet to me, and so far a pretty great nurse lol. I'm afraid of going home though away from all the docs... I can hardly even walk. Sorry this was such a long one! And sorry if I put a damper on anyones day! I'm glad to have you all my little nutty family!!!

Omg! I'm so sorry!
I've read about those, despite popular belief, ectopic doesn't always mean tubal! It's very rare what happened to you! :hugs: :cry:

I'm so sorry, you must be terrified!

I never did care for your doc just by the stories you were telling!
I honest to God think you have a strong case for a lawsuit! If you didn't go back on your own, you could have died! I'm crying right now I feel so bad! That's horrible, you had all the signs and for them not too look is ridiculous! I read up on exotics and pseudo sacs, there is an ready way to tell the difference. It's called the "double decidual" sign- around the sac it should look like you have a white or lighter colored ring aground the sac- if that's not visualized the doc is too run tests to rule out ectopic.

Trust me I've read.a LOT, and this is medical negligence. I swear to God, if you give me the information I will call that damn doctor and give him a piece of my mind and threaten with a.m. lawsuit!

I'm dead serious nazz! Besides the physical pain, the emotional pain had now just doubled as it has brought everything back. 

Keep us updated. Talk to a lawyer, I honestly mean that, bring all your records, including every single piece of info from your "doctor".

It's not even do much about the money, but this will go on that doctors record, and perhaps prevent another woman from being told to "deal with it".

I'm so mad I'm shaking so sorry for the typos


----------



## Angel wings13

They didn't even give you the shot?! Holy shit! Go to the ER! I'm telling you, please listen, I saw a show in this EXACT THING. You have to be in the hospital under close observation! The shot should have been the very first thing they did, then watch you and keep scanning!

:gun: :ninja: :trouble: :bodyb:

I will drive up there if I have to!
Ugh!


----------



## Angel wings13

Crap! I can't drive up there! Mu car us being fixed and I have my mother's Olds truck!

If your doc hasn't gotten more proactive by the time my car us fixed I'm coming up there!


----------



## Angel wings13

Just got back.
Still measuring right on time, heart beat 178(which is good because it's supposed to peak in week 9 between 175 -180)
And we got to hear it this time!


----------



## AnakeRose

OMG Nazz! I'm so sorry you had to go through that! My thoughts are with you girl. We're all here for you.


----------



## FTMommy01

Oh Nazz, I am so sorry :hugs: I hope you start feeling better really soon!! :flower:


ANgel, sounds great! I think your gonna have a girl for some reason!


----------



## Angel wings13

I thought maybe girl just due to the differences in this pregnancy, but who knows? I've had the word "he" keep slipping out without thinking, but maybe that's because I've only had boys so I naturally just think that way.

A couple weeks before finding out the sex before, I got a strong feeling I was having a boy, sow maybe in a few weeks ill start to get a strong feeling!

My pics are a little blurry, but better than last time! Just blurry cuz this little bean was wriggling so much, like dancing almost! The feet were stomping and the arms kept going up and down.


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> I thought maybe girl just due to the differences in this pregnancy, but who knows? I've had the word "he" keep slipping out without thinking, but maybe that's because I've only had boys so I naturally just think that way.
> 
> A couple weeks before finding out the sex before, I got a strong feeling I was having a boy, sow maybe in a few weeks ill start to get a strong feeling!
> 
> My pics are a little blurry, but better than last time! Just blurry cuz this little bean was wriggling so much, like dancing almost! The feet were stomping and the arms kept going up and down.

HAHA...my little guy kept putting his hands in front of his face when the ultrasound tech was trying to measure his head. Doctor tried to find the heartbeat yesterday and he kept moving away from her.


----------



## Angel wings13

I have a pic where you can tell the hands are on each side of his face, like up by each cheek.

My NT scan is booked for June 3Rd, I'll be 13 weeks and it's a detailed scan, so I'm hoping to get lots of pictures, like a nice profile pic...those are always the best, but I like the pictures they take under their little butts too, lol ....it looks like a horse shoe!


----------



## starbaby2404

Nazz4 said:


> Hello ladies. I'm glad everyone is for the most part doing ok, but I just had the worst day of my life. So yesterday morning my spotting turned into bleeding and the worst cramps I've ever had. Went to my OB and he did a pelvic exam and looked up in there and he said it seemed suspicious because I was so sore. He ordered me blood work for white blood cell count and hormones and he also ordered an u/s for that day or the next. When I went to the front to book the u/s they told me there's no way they can fit me in! I was so pissed and could hardly stand I was in so much pain. I finally convinced them to get me in, and during the u/s my OB told me it looks like an ectopic. So they immediately took me into surgery! They found that it was an abdominal pregnancy. There was some bleeding in the tube, but the pregnancy was like in between my liver and bladder or something, right outside my fallopian tube. They told me it was too dangerous for them to take it out so they are just hoping that it will absorb and if not they will give me methotrexate to get it out.
> 
> Everyone is kind of pissed that my OB didn't catch this sooner, but I understand why he didn't. I mean I had a "mc" and I had a pseudo sac in my uterus. I can see how it was easily missed, although I myself was already suspicious when my hcg only lowered 100 points in a week. Well I'm still in the hospital, but they are letting me go today. My belly hurts so bad I have an incision in my belly button and 1 on each side of my tummy. OH has been very sweet to me, and so far a pretty great nurse lol. I'm afraid of going home though away from all the docs... I can hardly even walk. Sorry this was such a long one! And sorry if I put a damper on anyones day! I'm glad to have you all my little nutty family!!!

:flower::hugs:OMG! Hope you get to feeling better love! And I agree with Angel, you need to speak with an attorney....if they wouldn't have squeezed you in for that u/s, what could have happened to you? That is just crazy...I would also seek another dr. WOW!


----------



## Wugz22

Nazz I am so so so so SO sorry! You poor thing, I can't even imagine :hugs:

Please do whatever you have to do to take care of yourself. Mentally and physically! 

We are here for you!


Angel Wings, glad everything is good with your baby!!!! We are very blessed.


----------



## Angel wings13

I hope nazz comes back on to update, I feel sorta bad for sharing my news after what she went through. I can relate to her , between miscarrying, and also not knowing what's going to happen- I had my left ovary and tube removed at 18 for a malignant tumor - on top of the malignancy, a second, very large, benign tumor grew...- it was a rare condition especially for my age. I was so scared! Test after test, then immediate surgery! 

I feel like she's dealing with something similar, though not exactly.

Just reading her post I was so mad at her doctor! I know she needs rest, and hopefully will go straight to another hospital at the slightest change in her condition! 

Nazz- if you're reading we're all here for you :flower:


----------



## Angel wings13

Just found out Jason's mother had to call 911 for an ambulance. She'd been feeling dizzy and constantly throwing up, she couldn't move....
They just got the CT back and she has had a stroke and is severely dehydrated.

The thing that is making me and Jason mad is that his 3 brothers all live with her. They are all between 23 - 34 years old, and she kept saying she felt like she was dying and they weren't helping her or taking her serious! She had to call an ambulance because she couldn't drive in her condition and apparently her own adult kids were too damn lazy to help her to the car and drive her! 

She pays all the bills and they are all taking advantage of her and two of them have, well, ...issues.....
We don't know yet how severe it is, but it has affected the left side of her body.

We are going to try to get her to come stay with us for a bit once she is released. She doesn't need the stress of her other son's activities, and she needs people around her that will actually help! His sister is at the hospital now and also offered for her to stay with her, but she lives over an hour away and we are only ten minutes away - 
Smh that 3 "grown" men sat by why their mother called 911 for herself! Ugh! I am just pissed at people today! His mom is in her 60s and works long hard shifts at a Disney hotel just to support her and her grown kids!
She had prior health issues and her job is very strenuous.

Jason cried a little and I've only seen him cry like 3 times in the 5 1/2 years we've been together. 
Please add thoughts or prayers for my mother in law as well as nazz :cry:


----------



## confetti83

Nazz and Angel I am praying for both of you. 

Nazz I think you are owed some kind of recognition that your doc failed you! Somevof them get offended if you get a second opinion but hey it is not our fault if some are incompetent pricks. Get well soon.


----------



## slefebvre

Nazz, that is so scary, and I'm so glad that someone finally took you seriously. Be good to yourself and take the time to recover, and be sure to go back to the hospital if ANYTHING changes. You're in my thoughts. 

Angel - the behaviour that your brothers in law displayed makes me sick. Not to be spiteful, but it would serve them right if your mil moved in with in with you or her daughter and sold the house. They're grown-ass men - time for them to act like it.


----------



## Angel wings13

slefebvre said:


> Nazz, that is so scary, and I'm so glad that someone finally took you seriously. Be good to yourself and take the time to recover, and be sure to go back to the hospital if ANYTHING changes. You're in my thoughts.
> 
> Angel - the behaviour that your brothers in law displayed makes me sick. Not to be spiteful, but it would serve them right if your mil moved in with in with you or her daughter and sold the house. They're grown-ass men - time for them to act like it.

I know!


----------



## FTMommy01

Aw Angel, that's awful! I will be praying for your MIL's health and hopefully your family can figure out a better situation for her, I can understand where you would be frustrated. 


Nazz I hope you are doing ok...


----------



## FTMommy01

SO I just went to the bathroom and when I wiped there was a little streak of blood...im starting to freak out it was little but it was red....


----------



## confetti83

Ft I have gotten used to bleeding and spotting now but it should never be taken for granted. If you are in pain or the bleeding increases contact your doc : hugs:


----------



## AnakeRose

So I think I'm having my first actual 'craving'...all I've wanted to eat lately is taco salad :)


----------



## FTMommy01

We'll my doctor brought me in to do some blood work. Results will be in on Monday and my scan is on Wednesday. I freaked out for a second to even see blood, but I'm not in any pain and it wasn't much and is already gone. My doctor said 'break through' bleeding is common at 8 weeks!


----------



## Angel wings13

FTMommy01 said:


> We'll my doctor brought me in to do some blood work. Results will be in on Monday and my scan is on Wednesday. I freaked out for a second to even see blood, but I'm not in any pain and it wasn't much and is already gone. My doctor said 'break through' bleeding is common at 8 weeks!

I've read that up to 50 percent pig pregnancies will have at least SOME blood our spotting. But you did the right thing, always get it checked just in case ....

I freaked over my light brown cm, and my doc immediately did blood ad well. Fx but I'm sure you will be fine, but I know it's scary. :hugs:


----------



## Angel wings13

Your doc should do a follow up blood too, since just one hcg level doesn't say much, the range if normal is HUGE! My level at 5 weeks was still in the low range for 8 - that's how much it varies! The second draw will show how fast it doubles


----------



## FTMommy01

She just called, I guess she order my results as soon as possible so she already got them back...she said everything is perfect for 8 weeks so I feel a lot better. She said we'll have my scan on Wednesday which will tell us more but she thinks I'm just fine. It makes me feel really good she took time after hours on a Friday to call me and make me more calm!


----------



## AnakeRose

That's good FT that she got the results fast tracked. Nothing like ruining your weekend stressing about what the results are! It's a long weekend up here for us. Victoria Day Long (or May Long Weekend).


----------



## Angel wings13

FTMommy01 said:


> She just called, I guess she order my results as soon as possible so she already got them back...she said everything is perfect for 8 weeks so I feel a lot better. She said we'll have my scan on Wednesday which will tell us more but she thinks I'm just fine. It makes me feel really good she took time after hours on a Friday to call me and make me more calm!

That's great! I'm sure you're excited for your scan.


----------



## Nazz4

Hey guys! Thanks for all the get betters. I'm walking a little better today and showered :thumbup: woohoo.

Angel I don't think I would win that law suit! I was reading it is very hard to diagnose an abdominal pregnancy as most doctors will never see one. I didn't realize though that the mortality rate of abdominals are extremely high... I'm glad I survived! What scares me more is that I read some things about women that went on to have babies from an abdominal pregnancy! What! It is extremely dangerous. I'm sure since my HCG had gone down this is not the case, but still. It is a scary thought. I do think I'm going to go get a second opinion though after my next appointment, my mother wants me to also. This has been rough for sure! Since I'm not doing s*** these days, I've kind of started planning our wedding so that has been keeping my mind occupied on happier things at least.


----------



## Angel wings13

I'm glad you are doing a bit better, I still think you should take action, you were never taken serious enough, you can at least get a free consultation.

There was a case where this couple was told the wife had a blighted ovum, and the doc scheduled her for a dnc..
The tech that performed the ultrasound reported no embryo was seen, and suggested a.m. repeat scan. The doctor, upon seeing the report, called the couple to tell them they needed a dnc. The husband freaked couldn't believe it, and got an appointment with another doctor the day before the dnc.
Sure enough, there was an embryo, with a heart beat.

They took that doctor to court, and won, just due to the ramifications if what ALMOST happened.

Your levels were the number one sign. Not to mention the pseudo sac - like I said, a doctor is supposed to know the difference! Then, he sends you for a scan, which you almost didn't get, so I'm assuming he didn't write " STAT" and/or "emergency"

It's crazy! I'm not saying money fixes things, I hoping I'm not making you mad, but seriously you weren't handled correctly. Not at all. 

:hugs: I'm just worried and want to punch your doc in the face a few times :trouble:


----------



## AnakeRose

So I had a terrible nights sleep last night...well to be fair it was my own fault. I couldn't remember the last time yesterday that I'd felt my little guy kick so I started poking him while I was lying in bed last night to get a response.....

Well I got a response and I think he was mad I woke him up! He kicked me (and hard) for a good 3 hours....guess I learned my lesson...don't wake the baby! (or to quote LOTR...."don't disturbe the water")


----------



## Angel wings13

Aww...
usually when you move/walk, it causes a rocking sensation that puts them to sleep, and when you're still, they usually wake up and move....

He must have been sleeping in
:)


----------



## AnakeRose

Or he REALLY liked the ride up the bumpy forestry road yesterday :) My stomach sure didn't. I can't ever remember feeling nauseous in a vehicle!

This kid already has a personality I swear!


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> Or he REALLY liked the ride up the bumpy forestry road yesterday :) My stomach sure didn't. I can't ever remember feeling nauseous in a vehicle!
> 
> This kid already has a personality I swear!

I know what you mean. Even the way they are on a scan can hint at the personality, on later scans of course.

It can't be coincidence that done babies go out of there way to not cooperate with the tech while others practically strike poses!


----------



## Nazz4

Angel you're not making me mad! Don't worry! Maybe after I get a second opinion from another doc we will see what they say and if it was totally obvious that they should have known earlier maybe we will take action. I do wonder what would have happened if they made me wait for the u/s though. They took me into surgery right after the u/s (my OB/GYN is conveniently attached to a hospital so they just put me in a wheelchair and took me over to surgery). I also wonder what would have happened if they had caught it earlier; the sac probably wouldn't have bursted through my tube and into my abdomen and it would have been a normal ectopic. They would have been able to get the sac out instead of leaving it there. 

Well despite everything we are trying to look on the bright side. The wedding planning is going pretty well so far, we found a rabbi that will give us a Jewish wedding despite OH being raised Catholic. We found a venue that is really pretty. The only hard thing is that we're trying to do this without breaking the bank! Which probably means a lot of DIYing... Which is ok, but it is going to be more time consuming and more thinking lol. I'm getting really excited though! Of course we will be putting off the baby making probably until after the wedding because I can't imagine baby planning and wedding planning at the same time. I'm ok with that though because after all this I think we need a rest from the babies anyways haha. The thing that's going to kill us is that we can't dtd for 6 weeks!!! Well now its 5 and a half, but omg... that seems like soooo long. :growlmad: I'm going to go crazy!!!


----------



## AnakeRose

Glad you're feeling better Nazz!

I did the wedding planning thing...all I can say is buy stuff when it's on sale, buy early and shop around. Don't let the wedding vendors play the emotional card when it comes to pricing. Try to get quotes for a 'party' instead of a wedding...you'll find the prices are sometimes a quarter of the price. They hear the word wedding and the price triples/quadruples. Ebay was my best friend as well as Michael's crafts when they had their 50% off coupons. I went with fake flowers because it was a 10th of the cost of fresh, and my girls all have a beautiful keepsake. Do as much as you can yourself and ask for help when you need it! The two things I found you can splurge on are your photographer and your DJ. Look at a lot of photographers portfolios before making a decision. A lot of them will give you a DVD with the photos on it so don't get roped into buying their printed package. You can get just as good printing at say Costco for a fraction of the price. The DJ will be the entertainment for your guests so get a good one and don't even look at people that won't let you come listen to a show. A bad DJ will stick out like a sore thumb! And don't let them play Martina McBride - Independence Day!! My DJ had a brain fart and played it...it's about domestic violence and suicide, SO not a wedding song! If you need and suggestions let me know!


----------



## FTMommy01

Happy Monday!

Glad you are keeping your mind busy with wedding planning Nazz!

Our local Radio station host (I know her well because her husband works with me) just revealed some rough news. She was gone from the station for 2 weeks and nobody knew why. Turns out, (she was 20 weeks pregnant) she went in for a routine US and the baby no longer had a heartbeat so the next day they induced her labor and he was born "still born". She talked on the radio this morning about how it was so painful physically and emotionally and how precious he was and even at 20 weeks he looked so much like her daughter. They baptized him and got to spend a couple hours with him. After he was delivered I guess it was apparent that what had happened was his cord got tangled and no more blood or nutrients could get to him. She was crying so hard telling the world her story and I was balling the whole way to work. Ugh sorry to tell you guys such terrible news but I wanted to share with people who would understand how hard it would be to go through something like that. Most of my friends have never been pregnant and although they can feel saddened by these types of stories, nobody truly understand the love you have for your baby once you get pregnant. 


Again, sorry for the sob story! 
Anyway, AFM no more bleeding for me so that's good...it wasn't a lot to begin with but they were worried because I have A negative blood type which means I will have to get a rogram shot later in the pregnancy...does anybody else have to do that? I had to obviously get it with my daughter too. My first scan is on Wednesday! Im glad all my levels came back normal, now just hoping to see little bean and a healthy heartbeat!


----------



## confetti83

Nazz I am so happy you are recovering and planning your wedding day I am sure everything will be perfect.

Ft that is really sad I know of someone who lost her baby at 39weeks. May God look after our babies. 

Afm I am being kicked a lot plus it seems that I have lost a bit of weight maybe causeI am eating less cause of the heat.


----------



## AnakeRose

FT, that is so sad...I can't imagine the heartbreak she's feeling. 

I have A RHPos blood so I won't need the shot. One week to go before my sugar load test though...fun.


----------



## Angel wings13

Wow, ft, that is SO sad.
A friend of mine had to deliver at 22 weeks what she knew was going to be still born. She doesn't talk about it much (happened many years ago, before I even knew her)
So I don't know if he had trisomy or what, but every February she mentions visiting his grave and makes me cry.

I was searching you tube , looking at ultrasounds and some how came across some super sad videos of women in similar situations, now that can get you crying! 

A MC is hard enough, to actually have to deliver and deal with that, is to me, a whole new level of awful


----------



## Angel wings13

Rose - I am A positive too. I hate the sugar test. With my oldest I had gotten MS late in my pregnancy, not till like 16 weeks and it was BRUTAL, when I went at 22 weeks for that test, I could not drink that orange stuff. I had to leave. My doctor stressed the importance of the test at my next visit, since he knew I never did it, but I explained I simply couldn't keep that down. I ended up never doing it that pregnancy.

With my youngest I managed, it was yucky but I wasn't too queasy at that point.

Definitely not looking forward to that again :/

But the WORST stuff ever is barium! I had to drink that while I was going through my cancer diagnosis at 18. It's.for a CT with contrast. It turns your internal organs a bright color on CT so they can be seen clearly. I kept vomiting, the nurse was getting frustrated saying I had to drink 32 oz and in less than an hour. Everytime I puked I had to start over. THEN, they decided to shove a tube up my nose then down my throat, into my stomach...omg that was painful! It felt like the tube was in my brain! I was crying it hurt so bad! This went on for almost 2 hours before the nurse said "oh WR can mix it with root beer or something if that helps" :dohh: why not offer that after my first puke??! Still gross but managed to drink it in about 45 minutes.

So if you've never had to drink that and one day you have to, all them to mix it!


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> Wow, ft, that is SO sad.
> A friend of mine had to deliver at 22 weeks what she knew was going to be still born. She doesn't talk about it much (happened many years ago, before I even knew her)
> So I don't know if he had trisomy or what, but every February she mentions visiting his grave and makes me cry.
> 
> I was searching you tube , looking at ultrasounds and some how came across some super sad videos of women in similar situations, now that can get you crying!
> 
> A MC is hard enough, to actually have to deliver and deal with that, is to me, a whole new level of awful

Oh I know! I was looking around and one had triplets that all had no heart beats...I could feel both her and her husbands hearts tearing to pieces. I think she was 20 weeks :(


----------



## AnakeRose

OK so I think we have it narrowed down to 2 names....

Evan Michael DeGroot (my pick)
Ryan Scott DeGroot (Michael's pick)


----------



## starbaby2404

AnakeRose said:


> OK so I think we have it narrowed down to 2 names....
> 
> Evan Michael DeGroot (my pick)
> Ryan Scott DeGroot (Michael's pick)

:D I like them both, very nice.


----------



## Wugz22

Been feeling a little :sick: in the afternoons lately. Definitely no puking and probably super mild compared to most women, but there will just be moments when a nasty food aversion will pop into my head for no reason and makes my stomach turn.

6 more days until summer vacation for me! My favorite perk of teaching! Planning on using my days off to really get into some preggo workouts. Lately I've been doing my Jillian Michaels work out videos, but I don't think they are really preggo appropriate!


----------



## AnakeRose

Wugz, you can probably keep doing it, but tone it back to low impact if she's doing a lot of bouncing around.

I've started forcing myself to walk lately. I've been dosile pretty much the whole time so I think it's time to get my ass in gear. Sucks though because now an old ACL injury and a previous ankle fracture are flaring up again. I haven't had pain there in years!


----------



## Angel wings13

Rose- I like Evan Scott ( a mix of your 2)

Wugz, you sound like me! Never sick when I wake up , always queasy in the afternoon


----------



## starbaby2404

AnakeRose said:


> Glad you're feeling better Nazz!
> 
> I did the wedding planning thing...all I can say is buy stuff when it's on sale, buy early and shop around. Don't let the wedding vendors play the emotional card when it comes to pricing. Try to get quotes for a 'party' instead of a wedding...you'll find the prices are sometimes a quarter of the price. They hear the word wedding and the price triples/quadruples. Ebay was my best friend as well as Michael's crafts when they had their 50% off coupons. I went with fake flowers because it was a 10th of the cost of fresh, and my girls all have a beautiful keepsake. Do as much as you can yourself and ask for help when you need it! The two things I found you can splurge on are your photographer and your DJ. Look at a lot of photographers portfolios before making a decision. A lot of them will give you a DVD with the photos on it so don't get roped into buying their printed package. You can get just as good printing at say Costco for a fraction of the price. The DJ will be the entertainment for your guests so get a good one and don't even look at people that won't let you come listen to a show. A bad DJ will stick out like a sore thumb! And don't let them play Martina McBride - Independence Day!! My DJ had a brain fart and played it...it's about domestic violence and suicide, SO not a wedding song! If you need and suggestions let me know!

Just wanted to agree with you Rose, I loved my DJ, but he played....."Before He Cheats" by Carrie Underwood......I walked over and said...."Ed, SERIOUSLY?!" And he immediately changed it....LMAO:haha:


----------



## Angel wings13

Lol, you know what's funny? We have been talking forever about what should be "our song" for the wedding, like the one WR dance to, and a lot if the ones I really like are horrible "wedding songs" 
Like "wicked game" :rofl:
Love that song, but they lyrics aren't really meant for newlyweds lol....

Finally, after like hours of going through songs I found one, played it for him,, and he actually agreed! Yes! So that's one problem solved!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Am9rvhUTrpA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Angel wings13

Sorry for the breaking dawn cover there, I linked the song from you tube and it is on the sounds track, not why I picked it though :)


----------



## FTMommy01

Angel my best friend got married last September and they danced to this song, it was beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## PDubs10612

Angel wings13 said:


> Finally, after like hours of going through songs I found one, played it for him,, and he actually agreed! Yes! So that's one problem solved!
> 
> 
> 
> This was our wedding song, we both had never heard it before and didn't know it was linked to twilight at all but we loved it and figured since no one at our wedding was a Twi-Hard fan no one would know anyway :) We used a version by The PianoGuys to walk down the aisle and the Christina Perri version for our first dance :)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgaTQ5-XfMM


----------



## AnakeRose

Our wedding song was Brian Melo - All I Ever Wanted


----------



## Angel wings13

Wow that's so weird that you used it too Pdubs! and ft knew someone that did! Small world!


----------



## Wugz22

Ok, crazy person strikes again.

For the last 3 weeks I've been at around 2.5-3 pound weight gain. I did nothing different , and today when I weighed myself I was only at a 1 pound weight gain?? This doesn't mean anything, right?

Today I definitely don't feel as bloated as I have since I've been preg. Is it normal to lose bloat at 10 weeks?

Help a crazy girl out with some reassuring words! :)


----------



## FTMommy01

Aw wugz Im sure its fine, you will fluctuate throughout the whole pregnancy.

Today is my scan day :happydance: :happydance: I am so excited, I hope I get to see little bean and at least see if not hear a healthy heartbeat. Its not until later this afternoon so I will update you guys as soon as I can!


----------



## Wugz22

So jealous FT! I must be only only personin the world who's doctor won't do a scan until 18 weeks. It's crazy!


----------



## Pink912

Hi! At the risk of sounding like a stalker, I have followed this thread for months and finally decided to officially join the board.:) Congrats to all of you with your recent and not-so-recent BFPs!!! 
I stopped BC at the end of September and have been TTC ever since. My cycles have been a little wacky, the shortest being 36 and the longest 64 (!!!). Currently on CD27. I am getting blood work done on Saturday (CD30) to confirm ovulation but in the mean time, I was hoping you girls could help! You all seem like such experts!! 

I've been using OPKs for months but this is the first time tracking my temp. Does it look like I ovulated? I would have guessed CD24 as ovulation, even though that is the same day I finally got a postive OPK. What do you think? 
<a href="https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/40be2f/" style="font-size:smaller;" >
<img src="https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/40be2f//thumb.png" />
<br /> My Ovulation Chart</a> 

Thank you for your help!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## Pink912

Pink912 said:


> Hi! At the risk of sounding like a stalker, I have followed this thread for months and finally decided to officially join the board.:) Congrats to all of you with your recent and not-so-recent BFPs!!!
> I stopped BC at the end of September and have been TTC ever since. My cycles have been a little wacky, the shortest being 36 and the longest 64 (!!!). Currently on CD27. I am getting blood work done on Saturday (CD30) to confirm ovulation but in the mean time, I was hoping you girls could help! You all seem like such experts!!
> 
> I've been using OPKs for months but this is the first time tracking my temp. Does it look like I ovulated? I would have guessed CD24 as ovulation, even though that is the same day I finally got a postive OPK. What do you think?
> <a href="https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/40be2f/" style="font-size:smaller;" >
> <img src="https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/40be2f//thumb.png" />
> <br /> My Ovulation Chart</a>
> 
> Thank you for your help!!!!!!!! :)

oh no! I don't think I put my chart in correctly...trying again! https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/40be2f//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> Ok, crazy person strikes again.
> 
> For the last 3 weeks I've been at around 2.5-3 pound weight gain. I did nothing different , and today when I weighed myself I was only at a 1 pound weight gain?? This doesn't mean anything, right?
> 
> Today I definitely don't feel as bloated as I have since I've been preg. Is it normal to lose bloat at 10 weeks?
> 
> Help a crazy girl out with some reassuring words! :)

Totally normal to fluctuate in the first trimester.
I went up 6 lbs by 6 or 7 weeks, by 9 weeks I dropped 7 lbs, making me a lb less than pre pregnancy

Early weight gain is usually bloat, water retention, etc.

The loss is from eating better, or possibly a little less, and I used to drink a glass of red wine with dinner most nights - on the weekend 2 glasses. Cutting that out drops like over 2000 calories a week.

Plus, every pregnancy I've had, my weight shifts. With my youngest, I had during the year before he was conceived, gained like 30 lbs! I'm normally petite and thin, but being on the short side the extra 30 lbs on me was a lot.
Then I got pregnant and by the time I was 9 months, I was only like 7 lbs more than before - because as my belly and boobs grew, the extra weight around my hips, thighs, butt all disappeared! This pregnancy had Bern similar. I was feeling so bloated and gross, yet around 7 weeks many people (that didn't know I was pregnant) kept telling me I was dropping weight (even though I wasn't)
It's totally fine and completely normal!

With my oldest I lost 10 or 12 lbs in SECOND tri, from my severe MS, and was very concerned, my doc said the baby was great, and your body will divert all nutrients to the baby first.

That's why your teeth can hurt, the baby takes the calcium - literally right out of your bones and teeth if need be.


----------



## Angel wings13

FTMommy01 said:


> Aw wugz Im sure its fine, you will fluctuate throughout the whole pregnancy.
> 
> Today is my scan day :happydance: :happydance: I am so excited, I hope I get to see little bean and at least see if not hear a healthy heartbeat. Its not until later this afternoon so I will update you guys as soon as I can!

So exciting! :wohoo:
Can't wait :D


----------



## Angel wings13

Pink912 said:


> Pink912 said:
> 
> 
> Hi! At the risk of sounding like a stalker, I have followed this thread for months and finally decided to officially join the board.:) Congrats to all of you with your recent and not-so-recent BFPs!!!
> I stopped BC at the end of September and have been TTC ever since. My cycles have been a little wacky, the shortest being 36 and the longest 64 (!!!). Currently on CD27. I am getting blood work done on Saturday (CD30) to confirm ovulation but in the mean time, I was hoping you girls could help! You all seem like such experts!!
> 
> I've been using OPKs for months but this is the first time tracking my temp. Does it look like I ovulated? I would have guessed CD24 as ovulation, even though that is the same day I finally got a postive OPK. What do you think?
> <a href="https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/40be2f/" style="font-size:smaller;" >
> <img src="https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/40be2f//thumb.png" />
> <br /> My Ovulation Chart</a>
> 
> Thank you for your help!!!!!!!! :)
> 
> oh no! I don't think I put my chart in correctly...trying again! https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/40be2f//thumb.png
> My Ovulation ChartClick to expand...

Glad you decided to join!
Hmm..from the looks, I'd say most likely CD 24, but usually the temps would be higher, you dipped down so briefly, so I would suggest to keep :sex: every other day, maybe even use the opk's still. It almost appears add if you geared up then didn't release - frustrating I know, look at my chart!

However, some women don't have temps that go up much higher than normal, or have higher pre o temps.

:shrug: without seeing more charts, hard to say.

But welcome, good luck, and this does take effort and a temporary loss of sanity, hence the name the Nut Hut

Lol


----------



## Pink912

Thank you so much!! I will keep BD'ing and hope for the best! :)


----------



## Wugz22

Thank you Angel Wings, that is exactly what I needed to hear! I have been a little more conscience about eating better and started working out more a couple weeks ago, but for it to happen over night was a little shocking.

Guess who's giving herself the green light to eat ice cream tonight!? (This guy)

Welcome Pink! We're happy to have you!


----------



## AnakeRose

Hi Pink! Welcome to the madness :D

I'm sure after reading our chatter you know you can ask pretty much anything. I'm sure we've covered it at some point! No I mean it :)


----------



## AnakeRose

ugh I am so freeking uncomfortable today. I have a bit of constipation and I think he's sitting funny up around my right ribs. My ribs on my right side are KILLING me. I almost want to go home from work, but I'll see if I can stick it out for a few more hours, hopefully it gets better. 

On the bright side after today I have 5 days off so I'm going to get the baby's room and the second bathroom painted.


----------



## Pink912

Thanks girls!! :flower:


----------



## Angel wings13

Your welcome
:)


----------



## Angel wings13

If I lie on my back, and sorta push on my uterus, like just under bikini line, I swear I can feel bubs wiggling. Not so much on the inside, but little flutters against my hand.

I know that gas can trick women into thinking they feel their baby- I saw a post where someone was pregnant with their first and SWORE her baby was moving at 6 weeks, POKING NEXT TO HER BELLY BUTTON! hello! Uterus is no where near the belly button that early! But I DO remember flutters at 12 weeks with my youngest, and it is possible to feel "quickening", when the baby is small but just moves around, not like kicking or anything, and with each pregnancy your uterus gets a bit softer, which is why some women notice movement earlier...

Its weird, only feel it if push gently. I'm thinking it's vibrations that cause ripples in the sac fluid when bubs is dancing, I think that's what it feels like. Can't wait to feel REAL movement!


----------



## confetti83

Welcome Pink yay more nutters to the group are always welcome.

Ft hope your scan went well.

Angel it can be pissible to feel baby this early as this is not your first preg as you said.

Afm I was so shocked to find my first boobue strechmarks. Thy are already big as when I had milk with my son this time they will be ginormous! The weight is still the same I wish I could stay the same weight until I deliver.


----------



## FTMommy01

Scan went really well! They didnt do a vaginal one though, I was surprised! We saw baby and heard the heart beat, 167 :thumbup:! Makes me feel a lot better to see the baby, how sweet :happydance:


----------



## Angel wings13

Yea! :yipee:
Happy for you ft

Ooh I have something I want you guys to watch! These guys had these electrodes put on their abs to simulate contractions. They don't have a way to simulate crowning and all that fun stuff, but this is pretty good

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtR_-MINR1o&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Angel wings13

The guy on the right looks a bit worse for wear after words, like he looks dazed. Plus since it's a.m. simulation, they get to do things like stand up and beat a pillow at stage 7 labor, which obviously women can't.
Still funny


----------



## Pink912

Yay, that's great FTMommy!

Angel-I think you are right that I geared up to ovulate and didn't release the egg b/c my temp was a little down this morning from the past three days (chart below). :sad2: I guess I'll find out for sure on Saturday with my CD30 bloodwork but, as you girls know all too well, this is so frustrating!!!! 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/40be2f//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Angel wings13

Pink912 said:


> Yay, that's great FTMommy!
> 
> Angel-I think you are right that I geared up to ovulate and didn't release the egg b/c my temp was a little down this morning from the past three days (chart below). :sad2: I guess I'll find out for sure on Saturday with my CD30 bloodwork but, as you girls know all too well, this is so frustrating!!!!
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/40be2f//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart

My cycles were crazy since mu MC in September. This bfp cycle I ovulated.TWICE! I had 2 positive opk', a big temp shift that lasted 16 days with no dropping. I had to "adjust" my chart cuz ff won't recognize a second o . I had to discard 2 weeks of temps and put in false low temps. I thought I was preggo but my luteal phase is always 15 days, so on day 16 past o , when I got Bfn's, I peed on an opk and sure enough, positive! Couldn't believe it. My son had surgery (emergency) that same weekend, but we managed to DTD anyhow. SO glad I used the opk despite having already ovulated! 
As annoying as it is, don't lose hope, and o'ing late does not hurt your chance of conception. O o'ing EARLY cam however .... Sometimes the egg gets released before it's matured.

So hang in there!


----------



## AnakeRose

Well bathroom is painted! Just have clean up and put everything back. Baby's room is cleaned out and the walls are washed. I'm doing the cutting in and the trim and letting my parents do the rest of the walls lol. I'm getting excited here!


----------



## Pink912

Thanks Angel...you give me hope!!!


----------



## FTMommy01

pic!
 



Attached Files:







photo.JPG
File size: 26 KB
Views: 7


----------



## PDubs10612

AnakeRose said:


> Well bathroom is painted! Just have clean up and put everything back. Baby's room is cleaned out and the walls are washed. I'm doing the cutting in and the trim and letting my parents do the rest of the walls lol. I'm getting excited here!

cannot WAIT to see pics of some nurseries...I forget, do you have a "theme"?


----------



## Angel wings13

Seeing ft pic, I just realized I never posted my 9 1/2 week pic!

I'll just post the one I like best, his/her hands are up by each side
of the face...


----------



## AnakeRose

great U/S pics ladies! :thumbup:

Well the bathroom is all finished and I taped off and cut in the edges in the baby's room. OMG I'm pooped!!


----------



## Angel wings13

What color are you doing the baby's room in?


----------



## Nazz4

Hey ladies, glad you're all doing well. I had a doc appt yesterday he said I look fine... but they won't know if I need the methotrexate junk until they look at my blood and make sure hormones are going down. I feel ok though, walking almost normally again. Still really sore though. 

I'm already getting annoyed with the wedding stuff... OH and I wanted to do it in the beginning of January, but my mom wants us to do it in the summer (in a year) so my parents have more time to save for it. She thinks if we do it in January it will look "thrown together"... she wants to have like a decorator and florist and blah blah, when I was just going to do a lot of DIYing, like buying things from Michaels and stuff like you were talking about anake. We're only having a small wedding anyways, not because of price, but because we just don't want a bunch of people we don't really care about there. Just family and close friends, and I don't think our family and close friends are going to judge if we have a florist and decorator and the whole shibang or if we do it all ourselves. Oh well.


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> What color are you doing the baby's room in?

It's a soft green. It's a little too minty, but I think it'll look good once it's done and everything is in the room.


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> Hey ladies, glad you're all doing well. I had a doc appt yesterday he said I look fine... but they won't know if I need the methotrexate junk until they look at my blood and make sure hormones are going down. I feel ok though, walking almost normally again. Still really sore though.
> 
> I'm already getting annoyed with the wedding stuff... OH and I wanted to do it in the beginning of January, but my mom wants us to do it in the summer (in a year) so my parents have more time to save for it. She thinks if we do it in January it will look "thrown together"... she wants to have like a decorator and florist and blah blah, when I was just going to do a lot of DIYing, like buying things from Michaels and stuff like you were talking about anake. We're only having a small wedding anyways, not because of price, but because we just don't want a bunch of people we don't really care about there. Just family and close friends, and I don't think our family and close friends are going to judge if we have a florist and decorator and the whole shibang or if we do it all ourselves. Oh well.

Oh man that's no good...pick the date YOU want!! Don't let your mom dictate what date you guys get married even if they're paying for it. My mom tried to get us to do our wedding at the end of May instead of the beginning because my Grandparents were celebrating their 60th...but that's their day not ours. 

Has she priced out how much a decorator costs?! and a florist?! Some of the decorators go WAY over the top. I know it's tough with family when they're paying, but stand your ground. It's not her wedding!


----------



## Angel wings13

Hey nazz! I hope all this comes to an end for you soon :hugs:

We are thinking of doing a very small wedding, and possibly just a courthouse thing, but then having a nice reception. That's where most if the fun happens!

But there us a small, well known wedding chapel not far from us that is very cute. So that's a possibility. I think bigger weddings are beautiful, it's just not our thing really. The only thing I want that may be expensive is a wedding dress.
With my ex, I was only 20 and still had a rebellious streak, and refused to do anything traditional. We did an outdoors wedding, I just wore a dress, not white our wedding style, and we had my favorite pizza/Italian food cater it! Lol, it was cool though, we walked "down the aisle" on my uncle's long dock on the lake, and got married under the cabana thing at the end of the dock. 
I just want a real wedding dress. He just wants to be married and is willing to go along with whatever. :)

His mom is back home from the hospital after her stroke. Mentally she seems ok,.only shall slips here and there. But she can't move. Like literally, if she's laying down, she can't even sit up without help. It effected a large area of her cerebellum, only 2 or 3% of strokes do that, and the neuro feared the worst at first. She keeps saying she wants to live long enough to see her grandchild...:cry: which makes Jason and I both sad. Her other sons (think I mentioned them) are half the source if her problems.... They cause her a lot of grief. When she learned I wad pregnant she said it wad the best thing she's heard in years...she even said she would baby sit full timeas she is due to retire in January. With the stroke, I think shell be retiring earlier :/
I'd really like to get married soon (before I was in no hurry, I know we'll be together forever, I have a ring, we live together, etc...I didn't feel the piece of paper was necessary)
But now I know she wants to see that (it would be the first wedding of her 5 kids), and the baby (her first blood related grand child)

We're trying to save for a new car ad well, my car blew a head gasket last year and would have been thousands of dollars to fix, so now we share a vehicle...
So much to do, and needs so much money...Ugh, guess I'm having a worry wart day


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> What color are you doing the baby's room in?
> 
> It's a soft green. It's a little too minty, but I think it'll look good once it's done and everything is in the room.Click to expand...

Sounds nice.... I prefer green to blue (green is my favorite color), and for a girl I prefer lavender to pink (people is my second favorite color!)

If you used dark wood in the room, it would tone down the "minty" aspect of pastel green.... I'm very good with color tones and what compliments what, or tones down, or brightens, etc - but obviously, do what you like, not me! Lol

I don't think we're going to paint the baby's room, just decorate...

Especially since it's a small room and will only be temporary....with my oldest we did a noah's ark animal theme, it was so cute. From an ad in the newspaper, for $40 I got 2 full crib sets (sheet and bumper pad AND matching blanket), a ceramic Noah's ark with a bunch of animals, a lamp with the ark, and a nice picture to hang. There was something I'm forgetting....
But the lady I got it from had twins, in the paper it didn't mention that, and everything was in new condition, couldn't tell it had been used cuz it barely was, apparently those items were temporary until the actual nursery was complete...(found out late she was even having twins)
It was a cute theme and the items would go well with any colors, as the animals were all different colors and the sheets with the animals on them were a very soft beige.


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> What color are you doing the baby's room in?
> 
> It's a soft green. It's a little too minty, but I think it'll look good once it's done and everything is in the room.Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds nice.... I prefer green to blue (green is my favorite color), and for a girl I prefer lavender to pink (people is my second favorite color!)
> 
> If you used dark wood in the room, it would tone down the "minty" aspect of pastel green.... I'm very good with color tones and what compliments what, or tones down, or brightens, etc - but obviously, do what you like, not me! Lol
> 
> I don't think we're going to paint the baby's room, just decorate...
> 
> Especially since it's a small room and will only be temporary....with my oldest we did a noah's ark animal theme, it was so cute. From an ad in the newspaper, for $40 I got 2 full crib sets (sheet and bumper pad AND matching blanket), a ceramic Noah's ark with a bunch of animals, a lamp with the ark, and a nice picture to hang. There was something I'm forgetting....
> But the lady I got it from had twins, in the paper it didn't mention that, and everything was in new condition, couldn't tell it had been used cuz it barely was, apparently those items were temporary until the actual nursery was complete...(found out late she was even having twins)
> It was a cute theme and the items would go well with any colors, as the animals were all different colors and the sheets with the animals on them were a very soft beige.Click to expand...

Yeah the furniture is almost all dark cherry-ish colour. I used to work for Dulux Paints (formerly ICI Paints) so I know what you mean about colour :winkwink:


----------



## Angel wings13

Nice! Sounds beautiful!


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> Nice! Sounds beautiful!

I'll post pictures when we get it all done :)


----------



## Angel wings13

Anyone know if it's safe to ride roller coasters at 11 weeks?
I googled it and it's all over the place - some say err in the side if caution, some women say they went in rides their entire pregnancy....
I know towards the end it would be bad, the placenta being do heavy it could tear....

We're going to Busch gardens on Sunday and I want to ride a couple good rides!
I called my doc today but the office was closed :growlmad:

I think if it doesn't have a lap bar, (but a harness instead, those never push on my belly) and you aren't being jerked around or in free fall it would be ok.

Idk.

Ft, confetti, someone : ever done this?


----------



## confetti83

Ft and Angel nice scans!!

Nazz I am glad you are feeling better as for your wedding it is your day so be assertive and let everyone know your decisions are final.

I had a 5 course sit down meal of about 60 persons at a well known hotel by the sea. Here the main thing is the church part which includes singer flowers etc.

I wont have a nursery as we live in a 2 bedroom maisonette. The bedrooms are both bigger than a usual bedroom and the boys will share and if it would have been a girl we would gave divided the and there would be plenty of space for both and a living area .

Angel I havent gone on such rides preg mt husband would kill me.


----------



## AnakeRose

No offense girl, but with your MC history I wouldn't even consider it!! Coasters can change every time your ride them depending on the day, weight of the vehicle...you just don't know what will happen. I know it's not fun, but you'll never forgive yourself if you went on the ride and something happened.


----------



## Angel wings13

That's sort of what I was thinking, just seeing if anyone had a different answer.
Oh well, a couple rides my youngest isn't tall enough for anyhow, so we can go on something else :/
I love roller coasters, the more insane the better ! Bummer


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> That's sort of what I was thinking, just seeing if anyone had a different answer.
> Oh well, a couple rides my youngest isn't tall enough for anyhow, so we can go on something else :/
> I love roller coasters, the more insane the better ! Bummer

Oh I hear ya!! I LOVE coasters. Best coasters I've ridden were at 6 Flags Magic Mountain in Valencia, California and at Knott's Berry Farm :) Silverwood outside of Coeur d'Alene, WA has the old corkscrew rollercoaster from Knott's, they're pretty decent. 

My favourite coaster of all time though is Colossus at Magic Mountain. If you ever saw the TV show Step By Step....it's that big white one they ride in the opening credits. Although they CGI'd (badly) an ocean in front of it...it's a parking lot lol....oh and if you've ever seen Ntl Lampoon's Vacation...that's Magic Mountain :D


----------



## Angel wings13

I love the vacation movies
"the moose out front should have told ya"

Christmas vacation is my fav


----------



## AnakeRose

Yippee we have a change table!! :happydance:

Michael's mom is a yard sale diva...got it for $25 and it MATCHES! Just have to replace a few screws on the support bars and buy a new pad for the top, but it's in pretty decent shape. Can't wait to finally start placing stuff :) I'm going to draw up a floor plan on graph paper and we'll play with the set up. 

Just have to buy a floor lamp, a small side table and some baskets for the wire cage blocks and the change table and I think we have everything furniture wise.


----------



## slefebvre

So my stupid period arrived. Another 36 day cycle, meaning that the expensive opk kit I got was off by a week. No more money wasted on that. 

I'm really disappointed that I'm once again waiting to start again. I don't temp, just mucus and knowing how long my cycle normally is. I know it will happen eventually, but trying and waiting SUCKS. 

On to cycle 7.


----------



## Angel wings13

slefebvre said:


> So my stupid period arrived. Another 36 day cycle, meaning that the expensive opk kit I got was off by a week. No more money wasted on that.
> 
> I'm really disappointed that I'm once again waiting to start again. I don't temp, just mucus and knowing how long my cycle normally is. I know it will happen eventually, but trying and waiting SUCKS.
> 
> On to cycle 7.

:hug:
7 is lucky for some....

We know how frustrating it is! 

Have you considered temping, just to see? Our just try dtd every other day.... That can be tiring though if you both work and have responsibilities. We did good to just 
Bd like 4 times in the fertile window!
But are schedules are different and with 2 boys in school with homework, it's hard!

Have you tried preseed? It could be coincidence, but it worked my second cycle using it....and it can't hurt!


----------



## AnakeRose

My latest project :D Bought a used glider rocker, but the cushions were dirty and I couldn't get them clean enough looking. Had some extra pillow cases we were not using from a duvet cover set and made some slip covers :D
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/IMG_20130526_212503_zpsae85dd80.jpg


----------



## PDubs10612

AnakeRose said:


> My latest project :D Bought a used glider rocker, but the cushions were dirty and I couldn't get them clean enough looking. Had some extra pillow cases we were not using from a duvet cover set and made some slip covers :D
> https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/IMG_20130526_212503_zpsae85dd80.jpg

Very Cute :)


----------



## PDubs10612

slefebvre said:


> So my stupid period arrived. Another 36 day cycle, meaning that the expensive opk kit I got was off by a week. No more money wasted on that.
> 
> I'm really disappointed that I'm once again waiting to start again. I don't temp, just mucus and knowing how long my cycle normally is. I know it will happen eventually, but trying and waiting SUCKS.
> 
> On to cycle 7.

33 day Cycle for me...on CD3...my FS said not to use OPKs that you should be able to tell from "qualitative symptoms" so anyway...not sure if I will heed his advice or not...I have like 100 IC OPK strips...so cycle #10 for us...going to try Soy again this cycle, CD3-7, 200 mg...FX something happens this time


----------



## slefebvre

Anake, that glider looks great! I always love seeing how a little effort can make so etching so valuable again. 

As for me... We keep saying to each other 'every other day', but I really got thrown off by the damned opk last time. We did get 2 in for the real o, but it seems that nothing took. 

I could temp, but I actually think it's not happening because we're over thinking it. Worrying about timing and to ping and mucus and how long to keep your legs up after... It takes away the fun, and just makes it so stressful. 

For real this time. Every other day.


----------



## Angel wings13

Hey Pdubs, the 33 day cycle is a huge improvement! Do you think you ovulated? I'd think so on a shorter cycle like that.
You're getting there. Sorry it takes so much work :hugs:


----------



## Angel wings13

slefebvre said:


> Anake, that glider looks great! I always love seeing how a little effort can make so etching so valuable again.
> 
> As for me... We keep saying to each other 'every other day', but I really got thrown off by the damned opk last time. We did get 2 in for the real o, but it seems that nothing took.
> 
> I could temp, but I actually think it's not happening because we're over thinking it. Worrying about timing and to ping and mucus and how long to keep your legs up after... It takes away the fun, and just makes it so stressful.
> 
> For real this time. Every other day.

I understand. To make things a bit easier, you could bd every third day until like day 15, then go every other day, and maybe right when you think you're o'ing go 2 days in a row, if you're sure you o'd, go back to every 3 days, and that should cover your bases without wearing you out, plus the slight change up won't feel AS scheduled you know? Oh and try the preseed!
Good luck for cycle 7 :dust:

:dust: to you to Pdubs!

And anyone else but where did 2ND try go?


----------



## PDubs10612

Angel wings13 said:


> Hey Pdubs, the 33 day cycle is a huge improvement! Do you think you ovulated? I'd think so on a shorter cycle like that.
> You're getting there. Sorry it takes so much work :hugs:

33 is an improvement over 100+, unfortunately both cycles ended because I went on prometrium and I didn't ovulate last cycle according to bloodwork, and not likely at all Jan-March either...hopefully the new drugs FS has me on, and an upped dosage of soy I might see something this time...thanks for the hugs :)


----------



## Angel wings13

Darn that sucks. Hope you o this time around!


----------



## FTMommy01

Good morning!

Goodluck Sle & Pdubbs, hoping it happens for you guys soon...We all know how frustrating it can be :hugs:

Anake, love the glider looks really good!

Angel- I didnt ride much at Disney even though I was really early, The only thing I allowed myself to do was different boat rides through different attractions. No many coasters there though to choose from. 
AFM: anybody else having insomnia?? Mine is soooo bad, its frustrating that I am sooo tired but my brain doesnt let me sleep. DH went out to buy Tylenol PM the other night but it was nowhere to be found (he went to 5 different places) turns out, it was recalled :wacko: so my doctor told me to get Unisom, I took it last night and it WORKED! I woke up sooo refreshed today to finally get a full night of sleep. I really hope this only happens throughout the first trimester, I dont want to depend on drugs everynight to sleep.


----------



## AnakeRose

FTMommy, I haven't had to worry about insomnia thankfully. Crossing my fingers that you get some relief!

Well nausea is back with a vengeance! The last 2 days have been pretty nasty. Guess it's back to the pills again :( I just don't want to go to work today. Kinda have to since I've already been off for 5 days.

I flipped onto my right side last night and I guess I was squishing the little guy because he was going bananas in there! I went on my back and it instantly stopped. I think his head is on the upper left side of my stomach. This morning he must be pushing on my liver or something because man am I sore!


----------



## Angel wings13

I just feel light flutters, very very rarely. Last night I felt a weird "swoosh", I know it's not gas bubbles since it's very low, and when you press, you can feel it even more...

Can't wait for.actual kicking and stuff, plus my NT scan next week! :)


----------



## confetti83

Anake getting nausea again surely sucks. I was very nauseous last week especially if I eat a large meal late. Hope you feel better soon.

Ft I had insomnia in the first trimester used to stare at the wall for hours.

Angel your bean will be kicking like Karate Kid soon enough.;-)


----------



## AnakeRose

LOL yes you'll be longing for the pre-kick days in your pregnancy when he/she keeps you up all night!


----------



## Wugz22

Hi all! Love the chair, Anake! We just bought one today, too! A little soon, I know, but we saw it used online, and they claimed it was only bought two months ago but mother's milk never came in so she never used it. It looks perfect in our room! The previous home owners had the nursery a blue-green (almost turquoise) color and I love it, works for a boy or girl, so we're leaving it as is. 

We get to hear the heart beat in one week! Lol, sounds so lame compared to everyone who's had an U/S by now, but it's all I've got!

Tomorrow is the last day of school. Summer's here!


----------



## AnakeRose

Never too early to buy something if you get a great deal on it! I didn't start buying stuff till 12 weeks though :winkwink:

My latest find is a baby bouncer for $10 off our local internet marketplace. I'm looking for storage boxes for some wire cage type shelves I bought years ago. IKEA has some, but I'd have to either order them, or have someone pick them up for me. Not worth driving 4 hours each way for them!


----------



## AnakeRose

DAMMIT! I have to do the longer gestational diabetes test! I'm so not happy about this!


----------



## Angel wings13

:hug:
Sorry Rose!
Your sugar came back a little high? I always have low sugar, it can get scary low. Last time before bloodwork (included a sugar and lipid panel, supposed to fast) I had my usual 2 cans if mountain dew but knew my sugar would be fine, and sure enough, 81! When I was hyper thyroid and burning everything so quickly and hospitalized, I had just drank a 20 oz dew, and they came into do bloodwork, again, RIGHT AFTER my blood sugar was 76! Back then I would get so hungry I'd shake and my vision got real blurry, it was scary. Now that they removed that sucker I sill get a little low sugar attacks, but nothing like before.
I'm sorry you're having (maybe) the opposite problem....

Let us know how it goes. I don't know what the second one involves....


----------



## FTMommy01

Sorry rose :hugs: hopefully everything goes well! It just a longer test right? I think I read it was like 3 hours...yuck! Good luck!!


----------



## starbaby2404

Good Morning Ladies!! Glad to see most are well, and the ones that aren't I hope it gets better, and I hope we get our :bfp:'s soon. 

Question for you all. I just recently started using OPK's, the test line still isn't as dark as the control. But I was curious, what everyone's thoughts were on this. Going off of the 28 day cycle I just had (prometrium used) my "o" day should be the 31st of this month. However the Dr. put me on 50mg of Clomid for days 7-11. Using a clomid calculator it says my most fertile days would be the 2nd to the 6th. The test lines are getting darker, but aren't the same shade as the control....when should we definitely BD?? Or should we just bang like rabbits the next 2 weeks...lmao. I really don't want to miss any opportunity we may have to get a :bfp: Thanks for all the help ladies, and thanks for being there for me when I have crazy ramblings. Goin to work, blahhh! Be on later.:hugs:


----------



## confetti83

Star I think if you bed a day on day off it should be fine. I am no expert on clomid etc hope someone else gives you a better answer.


----------



## AnakeRose

I gave up on OPK's because the test line never got any darker than about half. Guess they don't work for everyone. I did the temps and followed my chart. When my temps started to nosedive we tried to BD'd every other day for approx a week. Seemed to work for us :)


----------



## confetti83

yay just bought a second hand nappy changer with bath for 30 euros. It is practically brand new. It only has a little tear which can be easily fixed. As I said I wont have a nursery and cause I have a very large bathroom the changer will stay there. The baby will co sleep in our room (not in our bed hopefully) until he is big enough to go near his big bro . 
So the next things are the baby monitor and playpen, which may come as a present from relatives.

Sooo excited lol
 



Attached Files:







20130529_170655.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## AnakeRose

confetti83 said:


> yay just bought a second hand nappy changer with bath for 30 euros. It is practicallt brand new. It only has a little tear which can be easily fixed.

That's pretty cool! Can't say I've ever seen those.


----------



## Angel wings13

Better to start early to be safe, and if you don't get a positive, I'd suggest keep going after you think you O'd. Every 3 days for now, then every other day the week you think you'll o, if you see ewcm, I'd try 2-3 days in a row, then every other day till you're sure...and I still recommend preseed....can't hurt anyways


----------



## confetti83

I used to have a white changer cabinet like bath incorporated that my sister in law lent me. But I gave it back when she got preg with her daughter and than she gave it for good to someone else. I had bought a white cabinet and just bought the changer top part to put onto the cabinet. I just wanted something waterproof and this seemed ideal even to store when we are ready with it.


----------



## PDubs10612

I agree with all the ladies...it's hard with the OPKs, sometimes they don't work, sometimes you miss the surge...honestly even if you catch the surge if you only get the end of it you miss a few days of spermies that could have been sittin up there waitin :) I would bd every other day if you can until you see EWCM, or postive OPK and then switch to every day, again, if you can...do that until you are sure ovulation is complete :)

Best of Luck...FF has my O date on June 12th which is a little later than I think it should be but FF is basing it on my cycle length last time which was longer than normal since the no O and then prometrium thing...

I'm doing Soy again this cycle, just bumped it up so we will be starting to BD every other day probably next week...FX TX


----------



## Angel wings13

I never used a changing table, though yours looks nice confetti! I had travel changing pads, like a cushion pillow that unrolled with a pouch for wipes and a couple diapers in the bottom....at home I put down a crib pad to change, or just a towel, and would change them in the crib as newborns, then pretty much wherever in a couple months lol! My oldest HATED getting changed when he was newborn! Only for a few weeks, but boy would he try to scream!


----------



## slefebvre

Happy day ladies! It looks like AF is done, and just in time for our 4th anniversary! I just have to get through an afternoon of random questions from the students in the lab.


----------



## PDubs10612

slefebvre said:


> Happy day ladies! It looks like AF is done, and just in time for our 4th anniversary! I just have to get through an afternoon of random questions from the students in the lab.

Congrats on your anniversary :) Hope you have a lovely evening!

AFM AF is done as well...we're in sync this month :)


----------



## FTMommy01

Yay good luck this month ladies!! Really hope you both get your BFP!!


My next appointment isnt until June 21st which I will be at 13 weeks then, they will test for down syndrome and a couple other things...it was optional but I opted for it...anybody else doing this?


----------



## Wugz22

Yes I am too, FT Mommy. The way I look at it, the more information the better! I don't think my screenings are until 16 weeks though... so you get to be the Guinea pig!


----------



## starbaby2404

Thank you ladies for the responses! :winkwink: So, the :witch: left on the 24th. I started OPKing on the 27th. The first one the test line was really really pale. The next 2 days it was a little darker but no where near the color of the control. Today it went pale again. So, I am thinking that because I didn't start Clomid until cycle days 7-11, starting on the 23rd. It has messed with my "o"...Thinking I was naturally gearing up to "o" and then didn't because of the clomid... Going off of a 28 day cycle, I would tenatively "o" on the 31, so I'd be BDing now...and we have every other day since Monday. However, using a clomid calculator, it says my "O" time would happen between the 1 and 6th....so I am going to continue using the OPKs and see what happens and of course keep BDing every other day until the 6th. According to a Chinese gender predictor this would be our time for a girl! Lets hope it happens!!! :dust: to all still in the ttc loop.


----------



## AnakeRose

Hey is anyone having trouble getting on Facebook?


----------



## confetti83

FTMommy01 said:


> Yay good luck this month ladies!! Really hope you both get your BFP!!
> 
> 
> My next appointment isnt until June 21st which I will be at 13 weeks then, they will test for down syndrome and a couple other things...it was optional but I opted for it...anybody else doing this?

 I wont be doing any test I am a person that the least she knows the better. Because I know a lot of medical terms and biology etc It makes it worse.

Tomm I have a hospital ultrasound hope they give me a pic here the best hosp us public so the us pics they keep for the file.


----------



## Angel wings13

FTMommy01 said:


> Yay good luck this month ladies!! Really hope you both get your BFP!!
> 
> 
> My next appointment isnt until June 21st which I will be at 13 weeks then, they will test for down syndrome and a couple other things...it was optional but I opted for it...anybody else doing this?

The NT scan? Yep mine is next Monday. Its an in depth ultrasound usually done week 12 or 13, and they measure the fluid behind the neck, check the nasal bone, and also measure femur length....oh and look for brain cysts. If the scam is positive for a soft marker the doc may recommend amnio.or.CVS, to rule out downs and a couple other things. But I read that 95% that show a positive "soft marker", hwy the follow up test and everything is fine. The markers are just compatible with what they often find in downs babies, but are by no means definitive, unless you go for the ammo ,, at which point they analyze the DNA....meaning you can find out sooner the sex of your baby, but there are risks with amnio and CVs, so depending on the marker in the scan, the doctor may determine further testing is too risky....

I can't wait for the scan, at 12 weeks 2.days its identifiable as a baby, and I hope to get a nice profile shot.

I have been unbelievably tired. Took another 5.hour nap today! I was never do drained like this before!


----------



## AnakeRose

Well I can't find a crib bedding set that I actually like, so I'm crocheting a bumper pad and buying solid colour sheets and a blanket to match. I can't believe how expensive bedding sets are!


----------



## Angel wings13

Did you check newspapers and stuff? I think I mentioned on this thread the amazing deal I had gotten....
But you got talent with the craft stuff, if I did I'd probably do what you're doing, but I can't sew at all


----------



## AnakeRose

Yeah I have checked in the classified and on our local online marketplace, but I don't see anything I like. It uses up yarn and Michael is perfectly fine with that lol


----------



## Angel wings13

We actually got to go to the movies tonight, very rare for us! I got off work early, my oldest is out camping, my youngest stayed at my mom's tonight....
I'm actually off tomorrow, yea!
:dance:
2 days till scan!


----------



## Angel wings13

About to start 2ND.trimester!
:yipee:


----------



## Wugz22

Yay Angel Wings!!!!!! I'm right behind you! Just got done taking a little pregnancy announcement photo shoot... Me and the hubs in a pretty little park and I have a red bow wrapped around my belly with text saying "Coming Christmas 2013"! Can't wait to post it on FB the moment after we hear that heart beat this Wednesday! 

I got a call from fetal medicine to set up my first trimester screenings... my OB isn't giving me an u/s until 18 weeks, but will I technically get to see a scan with this screening!?


----------



## PDubs10612

Wugz22 said:


> Yay Angel Wings!!!!!! I'm right behind you! Just got done taking a little pregnancy announcement photo shoot... Me and the hubs in a pretty little park and I have a red bow wrapped around my belly with text saying "Coming Christmas 2013"! Can't wait to post it on FB the moment after we hear that heart beat this Wednesday!

post post post :) I love pics!


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> Yay Angel Wings!!!!!! I'm right behind you! Just got done taking a little pregnancy announcement photo shoot... Me and the hubs in a pretty little park and I have a red bow wrapped around my belly with text saying "Coming Christmas 2013"! Can't wait to post it on FB the moment after we hear that heart beat this Wednesday!
> 
> I got a call from fetal medicine to set up my first trimester screenings... my OB isn't giving me an u/s until 18 weeks, but will I technically get to see a scan with this screening!?

If your OB said not till 18 weeks, then probably not...the screenings are probably blood work, UNLESS maybe they will do a NT scan, for mine I go to the hospital, I guess my doc's ultrasound machine doesn't give enough detail for that or something. But if they set up the appointment and didn't mention drinking water, I'm still thinking no. But, at my doc, if they don't pick up the heart beat on the hand held doppler, they do a quick scan, cuz sometimes the doppler picks up the heart at 9 weeks, sometimes 14....so they double check if the doppler misses it.

Every doc is different so it's hard to say. Just call them on Monday and ask.


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> About to start 2ND.trimester!
> :yipee:

yay! and I'm about to go into my 3rd Trimester! HOLY CRAP!


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> About to start 2ND.trimester!
> :yipee:
> 
> yay! and I'm about to go into my 3rd Trimester! HOLY CRAP!Click to expand...

Yikes! Holy crap is right!
As long as my Monday scan goes well, that's when I'll bee officially breaking the news! STILL haven't told my mom, I'm freaking 33 and my mom still scares me, which is sad. I know she won't approve (based on her reaction last fall),, she knows something is up, apparently she asked Jason the other day what was wrong with me...usually I hear women bitching about their mother in law, but not me, it's my own mother that gives me grief! My mother in law (well soon to be in law) is great. She loves me, and is so excited about the baby. Since her stroke, she just keeps saying she'd be content with living long enough to see the baby...the doctors even told us that with the severity of her stroke, and the competitively lower damage, that she must be really holding on to something, one actually said "there is a purpose she's sill here"

:cry: she us such a sweet woman, and only like 63, I hope thus was a set back and nothing worse will happen.


----------



## confetti83

Time is going by so fast Anake third tri and Angel second!

I am attaching a pic of the scan I had last friday the first is the profile and the second is from the top of bubs head.Time is going by so fast Anake third tri and Angel second!

I am attaching a pic of the scan I had last friday the first is the profile and the second is from the top of bubs head.
 



Attached Files:







IMG.jpg
File size: 48.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Angel wings13

Love the pics!
My doc prints pics anytime he does a scan, I'm not sure if the hospital will on NT scan, but I hope so! At this point it can actually look like a baby, not a gummy bear lol...I know the head will still be big. Hoping the bean cooperates and doesn't wiggle too much...my friend got the 3D scan at about 18 weeks and her baby moved so much that she only got one clear pic, the rest are a blur.


----------



## starbaby2404

Totally excited!!...Finally got a dark line on the "o" test this morning.... Bd'd on Saturday night...totally plan to bd again tonight....and the next few nights... :happydance: I just feel really positive for this month. Hoping this is it....Wish me luck ladies!!


----------



## slefebvre

Good luck Star, I really hope this month is your month! And holy wow on 2nd and 3rd trimesters! 

I'm out of town for 3 days this week, so that's messing up our scheduling a bit - I know it's not a likely week to conceive for us, but I'm just not happy about taking any chances. I've just got to make sure we're covered tonight, tomorrow and Saturday (when I get home)... 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## FTMommy01

Good morning ladies! Hope everyone had a good weekend! Good luck star, BD BD BD!! 

I cant believe how fast time is going too, a couple more weeks and Ill be inthe second trimester too! 

I attached the picture I made for our pregnancy announcement, DH and I love it :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







182885_10100627296435012_1867076088_n.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## confetti83

Good luck to the ovulating ladies!

Ft that is sooooooo cute!


----------



## PDubs10612

starbaby2404 said:


> Totally excited!!...Finally got a dark line on the "o" test this morning.... Bd'd on Saturday night...totally plan to bd again tonight....and the next few nights... :happydance: I just feel really positive for this month. Hoping this is it....Wish me luck ladies!!

Good Luck Good Luck :) Sending you positive vibes for this cycle!


----------



## PDubs10612

So cute FT :)


----------



## AnakeRose

Aww cute reveal FT!

Yay for a dark OPK!!

27 Weeks today!! :happydance: Third Trimester!! HOLY CRAP!


----------



## Angel wings13

Good luck star! Fingers crossed! And btw, my bubs has his/her feet crossed for you too! Lol, ft mommy- love that idea!
Everything went great today! Baby is measuring perfectly and heart beat is a strong 165!
So cute, sucked it's thumb, a lot of dancing, one of the pics it looks like he's celebrating with little fists raised up by it's head! Even did a little somersault and gave us a.m. nice clear shot of it's butt by mooning us! I have to switch to full site on my phone to attach pics which I'll be doing in just a sec....


----------



## Angel wings13

Wish they offered video, since this bean is all about moving around :D


----------



## starbaby2404

FTMommy01 said:


> Good morning ladies! Hope everyone had a good weekend! Good luck star, BD BD BD!!
> 
> I cant believe how fast time is going too, a couple more weeks and Ill be inthe second trimester too!
> 
> I attached the picture I made for our pregnancy announcement, DH and I love it :happydance:

This is totally Cute!!


----------



## starbaby2404

Angel wings13 said:


> Good luck star! Fingers crossed! And btw, my bubs has his/her feet crossed for you too! Lol, ft mommy- love that idea!
> Everything went great today! Baby is measuring perfectly and heart beat is a strong 165!
> So cute, sucked it's thumb, a lot of dancing, one of the pics it looks like he's celebrating with little fists raised up by it's head! Even did a little somersault and gave us a.m. nice clear shot of it's butt by mooning us! I have to switch to full site on my phone to attach pics which I'll be doing in just a sec....

Thanks Angel and Baby Bubs! So glad your scan went well, totally amazing. Thanks for the Luck!:hugs:


----------



## Angel wings13

I'm 90% over my fears now, maybe even more. Finally getting to see a baby, good heart beat and literally perfect (to the day) measurements. I think I can just about let go of my panic and fear from last fall....

Sadly, I just found out my best friends was also pregnant, just 2 weeks behind me. we live an hour apart so don't see each other often, but talk....
Her due date would have been my b day....her son who's 2 1/2 was conceived on my 30th bday.
I texted her the pics and the good news and she told me that she just got back from an ultrasound, she was 10 weeks but the baby died at 8. :cry:

She hadn't told me that she was preggo, she had MC last year, and was just waiting til the 12th week, cuz she was scared.... 
I felt awful that I sent her those pics and all the good news and stuff. I know since I didn't know she was pregnant I didn't do anything wrong, but she's like my sister, we've known each other 28 years. She said not to feel bad but it's impossible not to. This was all via text as she had just found out and want able to speak yet, which I understand, I was the same way for a. few days. 

I know the pics I sent probably made her sad, I would be sad. I am sad, I cried a little for her. 

I feel so relieved and happy, yet upset at the same time...they've been ttc for a year now. What a crushing blow.
:(


----------



## AnakeRose

You didn't do anything wrong, but I totally get why you feel sad. You have a heart and she's your best friend! I'm sure if the rolls had been reversed it would have been the same. Just be there for her and hopefully she doesn't resent your pregnancy. Let her grieve and come to you if she wants to be involved. :cry::hugs:

One of my best friends gave me a chilly reaction when I told her I was pregnant only because she'd lost 3 that I didn't know about. She's all good now, but it was tough for her because we'd only been trying for 3 months and they've been trying over 4 years. She's 10 weeks behind me now :)


----------



## confetti83

Angel you are very sensitive cause you know what she is going through so I think she might know you didnt do it on purpose and when the time comes you will ve the best person to talk to. 

It is time I posted a bump pic the first one was taken 6weeks ago and the other now at 23 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







20130421_075006-1.jpg
File size: 8.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## confetti83

23 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







2013-06-04 08.59.45.jpg
File size: 172.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## confetti83

Angel wings13 said:


> View attachment 624367
> 
> 
> View attachment 624369
> 
> 
> 
> Wish they offered video, since this bean is all about moving around :D

God bless xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FTMommy01

Confetti and Angel, love the pics!!! 

Angel, sorry for your friend...I totally understand and would be sad too. I hate being able to see the baby at week 8 then having to wait until week 13 again to see it, makes me uneasy because so much can happen. 17 Days until I can see bean again, so hopefully everything goes ok and I will feel much better!


----------



## PDubs10612

Love the pics everyone :)

Sorry to hear about your friend Angel, unfortunate when that happens and it's always tricky with the pregnant ppl vs. anyone having trouble conceiving, or remaining pregnant...I think everyone here can understand *hugs*


----------



## Angel wings13

Thanks guys. I know she's not mad, I just can't help but feel like I hurt her a little, but she's reasonable and I know isn't upset with me, when she said she want ready to talk but would call me later this week, I just said I understood, and to definitely call.

Thanks for everyone's concern.
:hugs:
Confetti, you don't look like you'll be getting that "basketball" shape some women get.... I never have either. I Carey throughout my entire torso, like almost block style if that makes sense...
Also , during yesterday's scan, she was up pretty high on my abdomen for 12 weeks...I'm thinking my uterus is doing what I read about, pushing everything else out of the way before even necessary- I carried both my boys high, and is bet this one us high. Idk if you guys heard the thing about b"placenta on one side equals boy, other side equals girl"
But my placenta, on scan, is on top, completely centered. In my older scans I THOUGHT that's where out was, but it was much more obvious yesterday, although it looks to be"on top" she said it's actually "in front"
Idk if that has any real significance, I doubt it, but I'm about to look it up ;)


----------



## Angel wings13

I wanted to share something funny I read another pregnant lady say about getting an abdominal NT scan...
" I have finally graduated from the dildo cam"
:rofl:


----------



## Angel wings13

I hope nazz is doing ok, she hadn't posted in awhile. I wonder if she ended up having surgery after all.
Not that I expect her to be posting all the time, she's going thru hell , I know. I wish we had an update.as to her status.....


----------



## starbaby2404

Ok Ladies---would like a little help. DH and I have been talking about IF we get a :bfp: this cycle and the small chance that it could be multiples d/t the clomid. We have started looking at names again...Our second choice for a girl is Amelia....Both of our boys have 2 middle names...so we want to keep with the tradition. I love Amelia with Juliet...but am having trouble putting another name with it. Any suggestions would be great.....Amelia _____ Juliet or Amelia Juliet _____ last name is Bradley. Thanks!


----------



## starbaby2404

Angel wings13 said:


> I wanted to share something funny I read another pregnant lady say about getting an abdominal NT scan...
> " I have finally graduated from the dildo cam"
> :rofl:

Bahahahaha...that is hilarious....thanks for the laugh!:haha:


----------



## confetti83

Star my middle name is Rose. hmmm Amelia Rose Juliet sounds nice


----------



## starbaby2404

confetti83 said:


> Star my middle name is Rose. hmmm Amelia Rose Juliet sounds nice

I love Rose, our niece is Victoria Rose though, so Rose is out. Dh doesn't really like it either. Says it reminds him of The Golden Girls....bahaha....he's a goob.:blush:


----------



## PDubs10612

Amelia Juliet Anne Bradley


----------



## AnakeRose

Those are pretty names!

Well I'm getting my 2 hour glucose test done today. I'm sitting here SO hungry and Michael just made a wonderful smelling breakfast and I can't have any! I swear I'm going to be totally cranky by the time I'm done this test. Lab doesn't open till 8am (it's 7:15am now), that means I won't be able to eat till after 10am....:brat:


----------



## Angel wings13

Hmm... I don't really have a name suggestion, as we have only agreed on one girl name, haven't come up with a middle ourselves, nor do we agree on boy's names yet.

Anyone read about the "nub theory"? Apparently its very accurate, but only in week 12 or.13

Also, it has to be a good profile shot, with little or no leg interference.

Here's the theory: at the bottom if the baby, there is a nub on both males and females. If the nub is up 30° in comparison with an imaginary line drawn from the base of the lumbar spine, its a boy. If the nub is parallel to the spine, pointed down, or less than 10 ° up, its a girl.
The accuracy is incredible, through multiple studies. The first thing you're probably thinking is if its so accurate, why isn't it used all the time?

Because it really needs to be a specific shot. So there are a lot of pics that don't meet the criteria.

I have a perfect profile shot, no leaning whatsoever. However, you can see part of the leg. I also have a near perfect profile, 2 actually, but again, parts of the leg are also seen.

But, after studying NUMEROUS pics, I'm thinking girl. There's another distinguishing factor for a girl, that is not always caught In a pic. And that is seeing 3 parallel lines, at the base of the baby, that are clearly not part of the leg.

The "nub" will appear bright white. 

I have 2 pics that I'm almost POSITIVE I see the nub, and in one its parallel, in the other its pointing down.

I have another shot where I see the 3 lines, but I can't be positive the 3 lines aren't a part of the leg.

Also, the tech made a comment when I spoke about how cooperative my boys were doing a gender scan. She smiled and said a lot if boys cooperate, and a lot of girls don't. In the very next shot she pointed out the legs and said "see how the legs are crossed?" 
Later on, she mentioned the crossed legs again.

I keep looking at girl clothes. 
I'm Chinese predicted a boy. I took a couple quizzes (probably based mostly on old wives tales and maybe a little bit of statistics) and all said girl.

Anyone have a 13 or 12 week scan pic they can post? I would like to compare mine...
Even those of you not currently pregnant, but have kids?

There's a sure that even has a couple techs posting in it and responding and guessing gender on the "nub theory" also called "angle of.the.dangle" lol....


----------



## slefebvre

My sister in maternal fetal medicine, and can sex fetuses with a 90%+ accuracy at 13 weeks or something crazy like that. Sounds like it's the nub theory. 

I will NOT be showing my sister any of my US images. I don't want to know in advance.


----------



## Wugz22

OMG girls, my doctor let me see the baby today! Total surprise! First he was going on and on about how we were about to do the doppler and it still might be too early, and my husband was like "We need some proof there is a baby in there. Today." So my OB (who I LOVE now) rolled in the sonogramer (is that what you call it?) and we found him/her! New nickname: Flip. He was flipping all over the place! So excited to finally meet my little one! :) :) :)


----------



## PDubs10612

Wugz22 said:


> OMG girls, my doctor let me see the baby today! Total surprise! First he was going on and on about how we were about to do the doppler and it still might be too early, and my husband was like "We need some proof there is a baby in there. Today." So my OB (who I LOVE now) rolled in the sonogramer (is that what you call it?) and we found him/her! New nickname: Flip. He was flipping all over the place! So excited to finally meet my little one! :) :) :)

Congrats Wugz, that's so exciting :)


----------



## Angel wings13

slefebvre said:


> My sister in maternal fetal medicine, and can sex fetuses with a 90%+ accuracy at 13 weeks or something crazy like that. Sounds like it's the nub theory.
> 
> I will NOT be showing my sister any of my US images. I don't want to know in advance.

Can you show her mine? Seriously! I don't remember how many I posted on this thread, I think 2....


----------



## Angel wings13

Congrats wugz! You should ask for an NT scan! Seriously that wad the coolest I've ever had, and I've had a lot... He/she can put on a little performance, small enough to still move around, yet big enough to know exactly what you're seeing....I'm sure your doc will order one if you ask!


----------



## Wugz22

I have one scheduled for next Thursday! Very excited to see the little fella again.


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> I have one scheduled for next Thursday! Very excited to see the little fella again.


You'll love it! See if you can get it on DVD. That wasn't an option where I went, but I know done places do it. I wish I had a DVD! I might try to see about booking a private scan....I looked into one place but you had to be 16 weeks.... I'm going to look into more places soon, oh, I had my pelvic exam today, and finger pricked to go with the NT scan , and for some reason my bubs does NOT like to position itself for the heart to be heard on doppler, so I got a super quick scan today, abdominal, just to verify, and I realized I wasn't nervous at all! I finally got past my fear! Anyhow, in that brief glimpse, besides the heart beat, it looked like baby was river dancing! Maybe she doesn't like the doppler cuz she can't show us her dance moves!.I sear, the second he had the full body, she kicked one leg, then the other, then crossed and uncrossed...and crossed! The doc and nurse laughed a little too. My doc said "well the doppler isn't getting it, but only a baby with a good heart moves like that! I'm just bummed I have 6 1/2 weeks till my next scan! I SO want to shop! I got a sleeper with brown bears on it , totally neutral, and just says "adorable" but that Kitten sleeper I got I'm hoping gets to be mine! I thought I wanted a boy, but now I'm drawn to girl stuff. Even the stroller I like is more girly...though could go either way I suppose. I also bought 2 packs of diapers, now that I feel "safe". I'm going to buy a pack a week and start stocking up on formula too, but probably not till like 6 months for the formula. Even the powdered kind expire ...


----------



## Angel wings13

Fella huh? ;)
Thinking :blue: ?


----------



## confetti83

Congrata on the surprise scan Wugz!! 

I had a docs appt yest everything is fine but doc said I am measuring bit big. Fundal length should be about 23 but I was 27 eeee!


----------



## Wugz22

Angel wings, I want to start stocking up on diapers too... How do I do it? How many of what sizes of what brand??? Lol! So beyond happy right now!


----------



## FTMommy01

Aww congrats Wugz, its sooo amazing to see little bean, I cant wait to see mine again!! It will be for the NT scan so Im glad I will get to see it for awhile. 
Angel, I signed up for Similac and used my address then used my parents address and DH's parents address and they sent so many big containers of formula, they dont expire until the middle of 2014! I put my due date as of june this year so I could get them quickly, once June comes around I will sign up again and put my due date for early next year so they send me more around that time! They send you so many free samples and coupons, its great!


----------



## Angel wings13

So far signed for baby club from Publix, in my name, Jason's name (at my mother's address) and his mothers name at her house, lol

I also went to everyday parenting online and signed up for Gerber stuff and other things. I recently got a few full size samples of formula, ad well as several coupons.

Wugz- what I do is only buy a few packs if "newborn" diapers, but both my babies were over 8 lbs . The rest I get a lot of size one, but will also but size 2. I ended up with so many size one's I had to return a LOT of them. Just do what seems about right, if you have to exchange them for as different size you won't get hassled.

I AFM also signing up for WIC, which gives you pre written "checks" for things like milk and bread while pregnant, then for formula after baby is born. They use Gerber formula, so I'll be stocking up more on that brand.
But even formula can be exchanged if you get a.colicky baby, as long as its not open.

My insurance through work, if you can believe thus, does NOT cover prenatal stuff! No visits, nothing! I have never heard of that! I had to sign up for medicaid for pregnancy, which I know this sounds dumb (maybe) but I feel like I get judged, like "oh if you're on medicaid why are you having a baby?"
But a lot of people don't realize pregnancy medicaid is different, they don't really turn anyone down. At least where I live. To hell with what people think I guess, I just wonder if that's going thru their heads is all. With my first I had excellent health insurance through where I worked, I paid literally nothing!.no Co pay! I want even charged to carry the insurance! With my second I didn't work thru most of my pregnancy and my ex husband's company had crap insurance, so I was on pregnancy medicaid then. They also cover everything fully. Certain things, like the NT scan, my doc just writes "medically necessary for this patient" just to be safe, cuz medicaid does like to question charges.


----------



## Angel wings13

Oh and "brand" is a personal preference. You might have brands that I don't. I have found I don't like Huggies. They gave both my boys a.m. rash, and they leaked, idk. I like pampers but that gets expensive after awhile. My fav brands is luvs. They are"name brand" but only cost about a dollar more than generics, and work really well. IMO.
Maybe buy a. couple of each and ask friends what they like. I know some people that would only use Huggies, some people swear generics are just as good, do you may get mixed results.


----------



## Wugz22

Ok great info, thanks!!

That sucks about your insurance! I'm super lucky, for now at least. My insurance covers EVERYTHING prenatal for a one time copay of $50. And then my max out of pocket for delivery is $500... But get this.... We just found out that my school district is CHANGING our plan as of October, just in time for delivery, and the new out of pocket max for delivery increases to $2000. I was sooooooooooo mad. Too bad we didn't get preg 2 months earlier, would have saved us a butt load!! Oh well, nothing in the world will bother me as long as my baby is healthy! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## FTMommy01

I was on medicaid for my first also, it was nice because it did cover everything! Dh's has great insurance now that I am on so it will be a few bills but nothing unreasonable! As for diapers we didnt like huggies either, my daughter ALWAYS got rashes and they leaked all the time. We loved pampers which your right does get expensive, so eventually we went to Target brand. You can buy a huge box for cheap and they worked sooooo well!


----------



## AnakeRose

Diapers are one of the last things we'll be buying because we just won't know what size we're going to need. I'm going to start stocking up on wipes, creams, bath stuff and getting coupons for diapers.


----------



## Angel wings13

FTMommy01 said:


> I was on medicaid for my first also, it was nice because it did cover everything! Dh's has great insurance now that I am on so it will be a few bills but nothing unreasonable! As for diapers we didnt like huggies either, my daughter ALWAYS got rashes and they leaked all the time. We loved pampers which your right does get expensive, so eventually we went to Target brand. You can buy a huge box for cheap and they worked sooooo well!

Yep same issues here with Huggies, UN my opinion generics are better than those for sure. I found target generics to be especially good when baby gets older - unless you're on a long car ride or something - that's funny, you're the only other person I know that said Huggies gave the baby rashes. Some people are so in love with them, they would imply it was my fault they got a rash, but I don't mean just diaper rash, they got a rash around their legs, like a ring around them, and yes, despite the commercials they definitely
Leak! Especially with boys, I think, cuz the pee can go in different directions, I've had them leak with the first pee, while they were peeing.


----------



## FTMommy01

Im annoyed. I went to the bathroom just now and there was blood again. There was more this time than last but still not a lot a lot. Both times this has happened its been when Ive had a bowel movement, I wonder if it has anything to do with that?!? Its so scary when it happens especially because I dont get a scan for another 2 weeks. I have no pain or cramping so Im just going to try and relax. UGH! :nope:


----------



## Angel wings13

FTMommy01 said:


> Im annoyed. I went to the bathroom just now and there was blood again. There was more this time than last but still not a lot a lot. Both times this has happened its been when Ive had a bowel movement, I wonder if it has anything to do with that?!? Its so scary when it happens especially because I dont get a scan for another 2 weeks. I have no pain or cramping so Im just going to try and relax. UGH! :nope:

I've read that happens to a few women. Usually if there is a certain activity that causes it (sex, bathroom, pap smear, exercise, etc) its ok . But I know easy for me to say, its always scary....

I'd say no cramping is a good thing


----------



## starbaby2404

Angel wings13 said:


> FTMommy01 said:
> 
> 
> I was on medicaid for my first also, it was nice because it did cover everything! Dh's has great insurance now that I am on so it will be a few bills but nothing unreasonable! As for diapers we didnt like huggies either, my daughter ALWAYS got rashes and they leaked all the time. We loved pampers which your right does get expensive, so eventually we went to Target brand. You can buy a huge box for cheap and they worked sooooo well!
> 
> Yep same issues here with Huggies, UN my opinion generics are better than those for sure. I found target generics to be especially good when baby gets older - unless you're on a long car ride or something - that's funny, you're the only other person I know that said Huggies gave the baby rashes. Some people are so in love with them, they would imply it was my fault they got a rash, but I don't mean just diaper rash, they got a rash around their legs, like a ring around them, and yes, despite the commercials they definitely
> Leak! Especially with boys, I think, cuz the pee can go in different directions, I've had them leak with the first pee, while they were peeing.Click to expand...

My SIL and myself have written letters to Proctor and Gamble, they are the company that manufacture Huggies and Pullups. Our youngest children both broke out in "rashes" But when we took them to their pediatricians (2 different Dr.s) we were both told that it was a chemical burn....Never in my life will I ever by this brand again....I honestly prefer Luvs. Just thought I would add this to everything else that was being said.


----------



## FTMommy01

Angel wings13 said:


> FTMommy01 said:
> 
> 
> Im annoyed. I went to the bathroom just now and there was blood again. There was more this time than last but still not a lot a lot. Both times this has happened its been when Ive had a bowel movement, I wonder if it has anything to do with that?!? Its so scary when it happens especially because I dont get a scan for another 2 weeks. I have no pain or cramping so Im just going to try and relax. UGH! :nope:
> 
> I've read that happens to a few women. Usually if there is a certain activity that causes it (sex, bathroom, pap smear, exercise, etc) its ok . But I know easy for me to say, its always scary....
> 
> I'd say no cramping is a good thingClick to expand...

Just went pee and now theres nothing! Hm maybe Im pushing too hard when I go number 2 :wacko: So far sex and exercise have been fine for me so hopefully its nothing to worry about!


----------



## AnakeRose

It's possible you're breaking a small blood vessel when you go No 2, then it doesn't heal totally before going again. Have you been getting any constipation?


----------



## Angel wings13

Yesterday I got my pap, and my doctor said I WOULD spot (not "might") a little after, because of the increased blood flow and an apparently very very thin layer of blood I had in the outside layer of the plug, which us very common . Surprisingly, I didn't spot at all. Whatever bit if blood he saw he must have swabbed up. It sure felt like a thorough swab job .... Then again I'm horrible at those, always will be. I don't know how women ever "get used to it". Its uncomfortable and awkward. Talk about vulnerable positions! I will say he must have a light touch, because every single time I've ever had a pap, it HURTS. it feels like I'm being jabbed, and makes me cramp. This was just uncomfortable. The worst wad the ER doc when I went in for my MC. I think that may have been his first swab since med school. He poked the hell out if me with the speculum. When he opened it, it SCRAPED me, I literally screamed, not to mention I was in full blown MC and my cervix was slightly dilated, which makes it sensitive


----------



## AnakeRose

They're definitely not my favourite proceedure that's for sure!


----------



## BBWttc29

Hi im new i have started using FF has anyone else used FF if so could anyone look at my chart and tell me what you think


----------



## Angel wings13

I know most of us used/use ff.
For now things look good, a 5dpo dip can be good, or it could mean nothing, a few girls here consistently got a dip.

With this being your first month its hard to say, in a couple months you should get a good idea if your regular pattern. How long have you been ttc?


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> They're definitely not my favourite proceedure that's for sure!

Lol, yep! The thrills of being a woman!


----------



## BBWttc29

this is my 2nd month. I recently lost 50 pounds to increase my chances in 2010 i had a ovarian cyst and it was removed. so I have been wanting a baby for awhile but after i lost weight i really started trying


----------



## AnakeRose

BBWttc29 said:


> Hi im new i have started using FF has anyone else used FF if so could anyone look at my chart and tell me what you think

Your chart looks like my first one...I had the perfect looking chart the month before I got pregnant. Like Angel said, the dip could be a good thing. Keep checking it over the next 2-3 days and see if it goes up. Do you have a regular cycle and leutal phase?


----------



## AnakeRose

Woot! Scored a whole lot of baby and 6-12mo clothing, playtime mat and an insulated bottle bag with 6 bottles for $40 in the last two days! I love our local internet marketplace!


----------



## BBWttc29

AnakeRose said:


> BBWttc29 said:
> 
> 
> Hi im new i have started using FF has anyone else used FF if so could anyone look at my chart and tell me what you think
> 
> Your chart looks like my first one...I had the perfect looking chart the month before I got pregnant. Like Angel said, the dip could be a good thing. Keep checking it over the next 2-3 days and see if it goes up. Do you have a regular cycle and leutal phase?Click to expand...

My lp is usually 11 days. But I have regular periods. It would be nice if it happens this month or next month


----------



## BBWttc29

Did you have any pregnancy symptoms? I've been gassy having cramps sore boobs


----------



## AnakeRose

BBWttc29 said:


> Did you have any pregnancy symptoms? I've been gassy having cramps sore boobs

I had more symptoms the months I wasn't pregnant than when I actually got pregnant. The only things I can remember was BAD constipation and I couldn't stand the smell and taste of my favourite wine on Christmas Eve. Other than that I really didn't feel anything. I did have sore boobs, but the only time that happened was when I was reffing (skating) and that was normal for me. We were not really trying that month because DH's Grandma had just passed away and with juggling families in different cities for Christmas we just went to NTNP mode...funny how it happens when you're not thinking about it.

Congrats on losing 50 pounds! I'm going to do that after baby is born. I'm sick of weighing 300lbs. Might make all of my Ringette gear (similar to hockey gear) fit better and give me some more stamina on the ice!


----------



## BBWttc29

AnakeRose said:


> BBWttc29 said:
> 
> 
> Did you have any pregnancy symptoms? I've been gassy having cramps sore boobs
> 
> I had more symptoms the months I wasn't pregnant than when I actually got pregnant. The only things I can remember was BAD constipation and I couldn't stand the smell and taste of my favourite wine on Christmas Eve. Other than that I really didn't feel anything. I did have sore boobs, but the only time that happened was when I was reffing (skating) and that was normal for me. We were not really trying that month because DH's Grandma had just passed away and with juggling families in different cities for Christmas we just went to NTNP mode...funny how it happens when you're not thinking about it.
> 
> Congrats on losing 50 pounds! I'm going to do that after baby is born. I'm sick of weighing 300lbs. Might make all of my Ringette gear (similar to hockey gear) fit better and give me some more stamina on the ice!Click to expand...

Thank you. I weighed 345 now I weigh 293


----------



## Angel wings13

BBWttc29 said:


> Did you have any pregnancy symptoms? I've been gassy having cramps sore boobs

When ttc most if us had all sorts of symptoms...non pregnant months! Lol

Before my bfp, I randomly threw up about 5dpo, and took a nap in the 2ww, and also my boobs seemed to hurt from the day I ovulated onward...

So sorta the same"symptoms" as every month, but earlier/more intense. Some people had no symptoms, which ironically, was the biggest clue.


----------



## Angel wings13

Also, 3 of us got pregnant while going thru a small crisis, how weird is that? Rose- her story, another had her son in the hospital, and my youngest had to be taken via ambulance for emergency surgery! 
Instead of stressing about getting pregnant, we were stressing over other things.

Another weird note: 4 of us got our bfp's within like 2 weeks of each other! I also believe we were all on cycle 6 ttc...well, I think mine was cycle 4, but it was 6 months cuz my cycles got irregular after my MC


----------



## confetti83

Welcome BBW I used to have a dip around 5dpo it always got my hopes up. The month I got preg I had a dip at 9 dpo and was sick with flu so couldnt symptom spot a lot.

Sooo my doc put me on a strict diet of no pasta rice and doughy things. I have to eat only wholemeal bread no summer fruit and juices or sweets. My mum is diabetic and I am quite small 1.54m length so he is afriad that I could have a big baby which could lead to a c section or diabetes. Since 16 wks preg I have gone down from 79kgs to 75.8kgs. My doc thinks it is fine to loose weight healthily during pregnancy if you are overweight. I may be thinner after I give birth than when I got preg if I cont like this.


----------



## BBWttc29

Thanks I don't think I am going to get my bfp this month. My temp is dropping. I just hope it doesn't take 6 months


----------



## FTMommy01

My symptoms were sore boobs on the sides my arm pits and the light cramping never went away after ovulation. Good luck!!

So bleeding only happened once when I had my bowel movement, I read that its common. Im not constipated but I think with my prenatals Im taking everyday plus the extra stuff my doctor has me on, I may need a stool softener every now and then! 

11 weeks tomorrow :happydance: Cant believe we are all almost out of our 1st and 2nd trimesters!


----------



## PDubs10612

So happy for you ladies...waiting is the worst...I really hope I can get a BFP by my 30th birthday...I had a dream last night that I got one in time for DH's 30th, which is in 3 weeks so it would have to be this cycle haha


----------



## FTMommy01

when do our ladies who are still TTC test???


----------



## starbaby2404

FTMommy01 said:


> when do our ladies who are still TTC test???

I will be testing next weekend...hope I can tell the hubs we are of for father's day.


----------



## PDubs10612

FTMommy01 said:


> when do our ladies who are still TTC test???

I'll be testing around the 26th...still waiting for O but should be coming Mon-Wed next week according to FF and inline with my CM also


----------



## PDubs10612

slefebvre is about the same O time as me I think...maybe this weekend even so she should be testing in a couple weeks too :) Maybe we can get a group BFP again LMAO


----------



## confetti83

Pdubs I got my bfp before my 30th! Hope it is the same for you too.

Ft try increasing more fruit and veg in your diet. After I reduced carbs as doc said and eating more of them I am going for num 2 maybe 2 to 3 times a day with zero effort.


----------



## PDubs10612

confetti83 said:


> Pdubs I got my bfp before my 30th! Hope it is the same for you too.


Hopin Hopin...gives me a few more months to work on it...but wow would it be great to get it this time :D:happydance:


----------



## starbaby2404

PDubs10612 said:


> slefebvre is about the same O time as me I think...maybe this weekend even so she should be testing in a couple weeks too :) Maybe we can get a group BFP again LMAO

Lets hope....we would all be on :cloud9:


----------



## Angel wings13

:dust:
For everyone!


----------



## slefebvre

Angel wings13 said:


> slefebvre said:
> 
> 
> My sister in maternal fetal medicine, and can sex fetuses with a 90%+ accuracy at 13 weeks or something crazy like that. Sounds like it's the nub theory.
> 
> I will NOT be showing my sister any of my US images. I don't want to know in advance.
> 
> Can you show her mine? Seriously! I don't remember how many I posted on this thread, I think 2....Click to expand...

I'll ask her, but the image does have to be at the right angle and everything. When she's driving the driving the ultrasound, she can make sure to get the right image. 

Not quite sure how I'll bring it up though...


----------



## slefebvre

Sorry, I've been out of town the past little while. Montreal for a conference and visiting friends now in Ottawa. I'll be going back home tomorrow. 

My testing day is 29th or so, so it could be a great big BFP party here in a couple weeks. I just have to get over this absolutely insane virus first. My husband is a bit of a germophobe, and has refused me even KISSES since Monday. =-(

Hopefully he'll accept that I'm basically better when I see him tomorrow cause that should be the beginning of my fertile period. 

I hope he has the stamina for the next week....


----------



## BBWttc29

i dont think ill bother testing. since i had another drop in temp looks like im out this month. hopefully in the next couple cycles


----------



## slefebvre

BBW, I'd suggest not relying on the temping too much. It's good for identifying when you ovulate, but can't really identify if you've conceived. Keep temping though, because you might have had a "ramp up" without actually ovulating. 

I only test under 2 conditions : I'm at least a day late, or I think I might want to drink that night. If you can hold off on the poas addiction, you get a lot fewer disappointing bfns. 

That said, if you are a poas addict, I recommend buying the dollar store tests, or buying the strips online. It's not reasonable to be paying $15 a pop if you might be using 4 or 5 in a month.


----------



## AnakeRose

OMG I scared the hell out of myself yesterday! I lost my balance getting into my car and sat down really heavily and felt the baby kinda bulge out on my right side. Then I had an instant painful cramp right in that spot. I seriously thought I'd hurt him because I didn't feel him moving much for the rest of the day :( Thankfully he's back to his normal pattern this morning. I just have to put an ice pack on that spot periodically. Guess I stretched a muscle or my uterus or something and having to work today isn't helping my mood at all. :cry:


----------



## AnakeRose

BBWttc29 said:


> i dont think ill bother testing. since i had another drop in temp looks like im out this month. hopefully in the next couple cycles

I wouldn't give up on that chart just yet! Give it another 2-3 days and see what happens. I swore I was out the month I got pregnant. If you check mine out I had a weird sequence of temps around the time I think I conceived. I only started testing that early because I thought I may have O'd where the line dips down about a week before my line.


----------



## Angel wings13

So I found a place that does private scans, and has good pricing . I go next Tuesday! For $70, I get a dvd of the entire session, 6 pics, a quick look at the baby in 3d/4d, hear the heart beat....they even use lullaby music for background for the DVD. They guarantee gender prediction if you're 15 weeks, but I told the guy on the phone it's ok if they aren't able to accurately tell the gender- I've just been dying for a video since my NT scan, it was just that awesome! I'm so excited they can get me in Tuesday. I'll be 13 + 3, so the baby will be even bigger, but still able to move freely....
They have a bunch of different "packages" to get. It's pretty neat. Oh, I also get a 25% discount for a return visit later on, which is cool cuz I wanted a 4D pic when I'm around 30-34 weeks, since the baby should look basically how she would at birth...
They said you can bring a CD if you want your own music, which I know exactly what I would want, but don't have it on CD.
I've yet to bee able to burn a.m. CD from my lap top for some reason, maybe my brother can help me, he's made CDs for me in the past. 
:happydance: :headspin: :wohoo: :yipee: :dance:


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> OMG I scared the hell out of myself yesterday! I lost my balance getting into my car and sat down really heavily and felt the baby kinda bulge out on my right side. Then I had an instant painful cramp right in that spot. I seriously thought I'd hurt him because I didn't feel him moving much for the rest of the day :( Thankfully he's back to his normal pattern this morning. I just have to put an ice pack on that spot periodically. Guess I stretched a muscle or my uterus or something and having to work today isn't helping my mood at all. :cry:

Don't worry, you won't hurt him, he's well protected, the sac inside the uterus is like armor, and then your body around the uterus...
I was 23.weeks pregnant with my oldest when I was hit in a. BAD 
Car accident...the car had one of those automatic seatbelts, when you started the ignition the shoulder strap came down, and I want wearing the lap belt cuz it bothered my belly.... I had a bad shoulder seat belt burn on my shoulder, and at the hospital it took them awhile to find the heart beat, I started crying. But they found it eventually. They did say the NOT wearing the lap belt might have saved his life. The impact totaled the car and smashed the engine into the dash - it was a bad wreck. My brother had broken ribs from it, I had just the shoulder burn, a horrible bruise on my knees where they hit the dash, and severe whiplash...my mom saw the car (it died in impact) on her way up to the hospital and thought one or both of us were killed, that's seriously how bad the car was... Miraculous we weren't in worse shape...


----------



## Angel wings13

Oh, and my youngest was a serious "pusher", he seemed to be constantly jamming his body one way or another, it would hurt my skin he was stretching so much. Brought me to tears a couple times. My oldest was into karate kicks and jabs, but he could really nail me. So far this bubs is a serious wiggler! Idk if that will change, or if I'm destined to have another that is constantly doing extensions and pushes...I'd rather be karate kicked.


----------



## AnakeRose

Ok thanks girl :hugs: I know, I know paranoid first time mum! 

I barely slept last night because I was waiting for him to move. He's kicking up a storm today so all is good. I just have a really bad sore stomach where he buldged out :( enough that it's really uncomfortable to sit...and he's kicking there too which doesn't help at all! But I'd rather have him kicking me there than not at all!


----------



## BBWttc29

Hopefully it stays high


----------



## slefebvre

Ok ladies, since I'm taking it anyway for this crazy cough, can anyone tell me what the deal is with taking robatussin to help with fertility? I'm due to o on Friday or Saturday is it even going to do anything?


----------



## PDubs10612

sorry to hear you're not feeling so well slefebvre...unfortunately I don't know too much about the robitussin other than there is an ingredient that starts with a g that needs to be in it and that it helps thin mucus so it's to help with your CM...Good luck with your O :)


----------



## Angel wings13

slefebvre said:


> Ok ladies, since I'm taking it anyway for this crazy cough, can anyone tell me what the deal is with taking robatussin to help with fertility? I'm due to o on Friday or Saturday is it even going to do anything?

It is supposed to be a certain formula, Robitussin has different ones, you're looking for the ingredient guafinestin, it's an expectorant, and unclogs mucous from your chest. It also can "loosen" cervical mucous. It's the active ingredient in mucinex. if you have naturally very little CM, I'd only try it once, cuz it may dry up the Lytle you have ..BUT if you normally get cm, then using it can help the cervix release more mucous.

I still strongly stand by preseed, lol, I swear they don't pay me to say that....but seriously, 2ND cycle using it I got my bfp. Could be coincidence I know, but I do think it helped


----------



## BBWttc29

AnakeRose said:


> BBWttc29 said:
> 
> 
> i dont think ill bother testing. since i had another drop in temp looks like im out this month. hopefully in the next couple cycles
> 
> I wouldn't give up on that chart just yet! Give it another 2-3 days and see what happens. I swore I was out the month I got pregnant. If you check mine out I had a weird sequence of temps around the time I think I conceived. I only started testing that early because I thought I may have O'd where the line dips down about a week before my line.Click to expand...

i hope you are right. my temp went back up today my boobs are still sore on the side. I also have a weird tingling back pain


----------



## slefebvre

Well, then I'm taking the right one at least. Let's see what happens.


----------



## Wugz22

Preggos - shed some light for me please!

So my hubs and I went out to celebrate our 1 year anni last night and I O.V.E.R.-A.T.E big time. Like super big time. I woke up in the middle of the night to pee, and when I turned positions it kind of hurt in the abdominal area! Not like cramping but like painful stretching all over. And I'm noticing it today too... certain movements definitely cause a little pain here and there. Nothing severe or intense, just different and noticeable. Is this because of the overeating? Or just some new "I'm-almost-in-the-second-trimester" type stuff?

I wouldn't be as nervous about it if it weren't for the fact that I have to go out of town for a work thing for 2 and a half days tomorrow.... far from doctors I know and love and my comforting husband!


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> Preggos - shed some light for me please!
> 
> So my hubs and I went out to celebrate our 1 year anni last night and I O.V.E.R.-A.T.E big time. Like super big time. I woke up in the middle of the night to pee, and when I turned positions it kind of hurt in the abdominal area! Not like cramping but like painful stretching all over. And I'm noticing it today ytoo... certain movements definitely cause a little pain here and there. Nothing severe or intense, just different and noticeable. Is this because of the overeating? Or just some new "I'm-almost-in-the-second-trimester" type stuff?
> 
> I wouldn't be as nervous about it if it weren't for the fact that I have to go out of town for a work thing for 2 and a half days tomorrow.... far from doctors I know and love and my comforting husband!

Was the pain up higher? Like above uterus?(your uterus is probably not as high ad you think, baby is just barely above pubic bone, like in your bikini area still...
Never happened before, but like 3 times this pregnancy, I've gotten SEVERE stomach pain, I swear I thought my stomach was twisting like a dog's stomach can do.
It hurt from under the rib cage to just below the belly button and hurt just as bad as contractions, even was a sharp squeezing pain, but I knew it want my uterus, so I knew bubs was fine.... But OG my God did it hurt! In my case, I didn't over eat, I had a very large soda. That I drank quickly. And I was constipated. I guess it's a form of indigestion, but severe. The last one was so bad I actually cried, went to lay down, and about 30 minutes had to use the bathroom, and then felt better...but the pain was not constipation pain, it was too high for that . I think my constipation had me backed up so much that when I filled my stomach with a bubbly drink, it built up a lot if pressure and there was no where for it to go. That's my theory. I forgot to ask my doc.


----------



## Angel wings13

I just read your post more carefully, seems like it may be just stretching. Around this week for you, the uterus.does stretch and move out of the pubic bone, a little. Since it's your first, you've never stretched like that. I get stretching pains too, but it feels almost like I did a lower ab workout... But yeah, just sounds like normal stretching pain, and as long as you don't bleed with the pain, the pain can get as bad (not always, but can) as strong menstrual cramps. Strong cramps plus bleeding, get checked out- you could still be ok, but you would want to make sure. Just crampy stretching feelings- don't worry! :)


----------



## AnakeRose

Wugz22 said:


> Preggos - shed some light for me please!
> 
> So my hubs and I went out to celebrate our 1 year anni last night and I O.V.E.R.-A.T.E big time. Like super big time. I woke up in the middle of the night to pee, and when I turned positions it kind of hurt in the abdominal area! Not like cramping but like painful stretching all over. And I'm noticing it today too... certain movements definitely cause a little pain here and there. Nothing severe or intense, just different and noticeable. Is this because of the overeating? Or just some new "I'm-almost-in-the-second-trimester" type stuff?
> 
> I wouldn't be as nervous about it if it weren't for the fact that I have to go out of town for a work thing for 2 and a half days tomorrow.... far from doctors I know and love and my comforting husband!

I get that a lot too...nothing to be worried about. I get that mostly if I haven't gone No 2 the day before and then I eat a lot. Could also just be everything stretching out in there too :)


----------



## Wugz22

Thanks ladies! Reassurance on here is so much easier than trying to get ahold of the doctor on a Sunday. I haven't noticed it anymore today, and when it did happen, it was high and kind of all over... definitely didn't feel it specifically near my uterus. 

So I always occasionally overeat before I was preg, but I have noticed that when I am preg and overeat, man is it uncomfortable! You'd think that I would learn to stop!


----------



## BBWttc29

well my temp is still high. ive been having this weird tingling in the middle of my back. some light cramping on the right and left side. im planning to see af but hoping i dont


----------



## Angel wings13

Fx for you BBW 
:dust:
It's not over till the :witch: shows!

Our little motto is "just say no, to :af:


----------



## BBWttc29

Angel wings13 said:


> Fx for you BBW
> :dust:
> It's not over till the :witch: shows!
> 
> Our little motto is "just say no, to :af:

Thank you. I am hopeful too.. Im hoping this back pain that I never get is a good thing


----------



## AnakeRose

If the pain starts radiating down your legs get checked out ASAP though! I found out the hard way I had a bulging disc in my lower back and grade 1 spondylolisthesis. It started out as a twinge in the back of my right leg....


----------



## BBWttc29

TTC is so frustrating. my temp dropped again today so im expecting to get af this week. Im just frustrated and ready to get my BFP


----------



## FTMommy01

slefebvre said:


> Ok ladies, since I'm taking it anyway for this crazy cough, can anyone tell me what the deal is with taking robatussin to help with fertility? I'm due to o on Friday or Saturday is it even going to do anything?

The month I got my BFP I used Mucinex. I took it 7 days prior to ovulation everyday then once I ovulated I stopped taking it. It thins the CM to help the spermies get to the egg better! Worked for me...good luck!!


Angel, I was thinking about going to a private place to get a scan. My NT scan isnt until end of next week and all my symptoms are going away slowly its just scary only hearing and seeing the baby at 8 weeks then having to wait until 13 weeks, so much can happen in that 5 weeks. Almost to the second tri once I make it there I will feel so much better!


----------



## PDubs10612

So it's official...me and DH are sick of BDing haha...we both wanted a night off last night and of course I wake up with EWCM this morning and am totally regretting skipping a night...Totally hopin this is our month....stress stress stress haha....had a strange electrical like surge through the left side of my body last night when I was laying in bed...right from my left big toe all the way to my head....weird right? That's the side of my good ovary so hope it's a good sign!


----------



## Angel wings13

I'm really keeping everything crossed for you! :dust:

It's going to happen, I just know it..if not this month then soon! Hopefully this month!
:dust:


----------



## FTMommy01

So you convinced me Angel, like it was hard ...:haha: I scheduled an ultrasound for this thursday so DH can go with me and see and enjoy!! This private place also does gender determination at 17 weeks so I scheduled my appointment for July 27th!! We are doing a gender reveal party so I will wait until my 20 week scan at the doctor just to CONFIRM gender so you ladies will be the only ones who know the gender for awhile!! At least I get to tell someone!! lol


----------



## Angel wings13

FTMommy01 said:


> slefebvre said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies, since I'm taking it anyway for this crazy cough, can anyone tell me what the deal is with taking robatussin to help with fertility? I'm due to o on Friday or Saturday is it even going to do anything?
> 
> The month I got my BFP I used Mucinex. I took it 7 days prior to ovulation everyday then once I ovulated I stopped taking it. It thins the CM to help the spermies get to the egg better! Worked for me...good luck!!
> 
> 
> Angel, I was thinking about going to a private place to get a scan. My NT scan isnt until end of next week and all my symptoms are going away slowly its just scary only hearing and seeing the baby at 8 weeks then having to wait until 13 weeks, so much can happen in that 5 weeks. Almost to the second tri once I make it there I will feel so much better!Click to expand...

You should look into it, it's much cheaper than I thought!

I'm sure the one I'm going to is like others, with different packages and stuff...I actually would have gotten a slightly more expensive package (90 instead of 70$) but the while session was 3D//4D and at this early stage I'm just not interested in a 3D session.... They look baby enough on regular ultrasound. And it's just too darn funny watching then move!
Is your NT scan next week or the one after?

I know what you mean...last week I had my NT scan, then my pelvic exam, another quick scan to check the heart, finger prick to scan my blood to go with the NT scan...it was like doing all this baby stuff, I felt REALLY pregnant...now nothing had been happening and I feel that doubt coming back.... I'm sure is just my insecurity, but I thought I was over that! Fx tomorrow will once and for all relieve me of the fear something will go wrong. The "reasonable" side of nee says everything us fine, you're in second tri, you're body has always taken care of unhealthy pregnancies on it's own, the boys both had healthy pregnancies, the losses were all by the 6th week (can't help but remember how I THOUGHT I was 10 weeks but found out the babies stopped at 6 1/2 weeks)

I should be getting my risk radio from the doc hopefully no later than tomorrow. I know the measurements went well cuz the tech openly said so, plus I studied up (who, me? :haha: )
And knew what they would be checking...

There is no family history on either side, I strongly believe that will be fine. Is the unknown that scares me!
With 2 of my chemicals, I knew something was wrong. Actually, with the second, I knew I was pregnant before taking the test, and once I saw the positive, I just looked at Jason and said "it's happening again"
4 wks exactly and I had.STRONG cramping that radiated around my back...and just this feeling, a feeling that was identical to the other just three months prior. About 4 days later I bled, no "spotting" ...
We weren't ttc then, so I wasn't a crying mess, but it's still Saad...


My God I'm rambling today! I just emailed a friend who asked me a simple question and I responded with a long email, talking about everything...

Now even here, look at me go! :rofl:

I swear if I was in person I would not actually talk your ear off...


----------



## Pink912

Hi girls! I'm glad to see everybody is doing well! I have two questions....I assumed I would get AF yesterday with that drastic temp drop ( https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/40be2f//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart ) but it didn't come....and then my temp went way up this morning. Although I've been TTC since September, this is my first month temping. Is that normal...for the temp to go so far down on 13 DPO and then jump up again?! 

Also, PDubs, this is a dumb question....does the brand of soy iso matter or are they all the same? I'm thinking about taking it next cycle to hopefully ovulate sooner. 

Thanks!!! :flower:


----------



## PDubs10612

Pink912 said:


> Also, PDubs, this is a dumb question....does the brand of soy iso matter or are they all the same? I'm thinking about taking it next cycle to hopefully ovulate sooner.
> 
> Thanks!!! :flower:

As far as I know they are all the same as long as it says Soy Isoflavines and not "supplement" or something else...I think each pill is usually 40 or 50mg...if it is different than that I would fear it might be something different. My sister happens to be a pharmacist so she made sure I got the right ones, so feel free to ask your doc or pharmacist :) 

When are you ovulating now? They say if it is the normal range (cycles under 40 days) that you should be weary of adding in soy as it may really mess it up...I don't ovulate at all so there is nothing to mess up...just a heads up :) If you do try it and want the O date to move up try taking it CD1-5 or CD2-6...Also watch your food intake of Soy when on these pills as to not overstimulate the ovaries

By the By, I am taking Jamieson's...didn't O last cycle so we will see this time...


----------



## Angel wings13

Hmm .
I would say it's very
Likely you might not have ovulated till that curve....idk why but that curve is seen after ovulation a lot....

As always though, with a first time temp it's very hard to say. After a couple cycles you'll notice your personal patterns


----------



## AnakeRose

Pink912 said:


> Hi girls! I'm glad to see everybody is doing well! I have two questions....I assumed I would get AF yesterday with that drastic temp drop ( https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/40be2f//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart ) but it didn't come....and then my temp went way up this morning. Although I've been TTC since September, this is my first month temping. Is that normal...for the temp to go so far down on 13 DPO and then jump up again?!
> 
> Also, PDubs, this is a dumb question....does the brand of soy iso matter or are they all the same? I'm thinking about taking it next cycle to hopefully ovulate sooner.
> 
> Thanks!!! :flower:

Interesting!! Looking at your chart, you MAY have ovulated on Sat the 1st...keep an eye on it for a few more days and test if AF doesn't show up.


----------



## Angel wings13

Darn, I see your chart changed over pink...:hugs:
You'll get there. I know it's hard, when you want a baby you want it now!


----------



## slefebvre

Angel wings13 said:


> Darn, I see your chart changed over pink...:hugs:
> You'll get there. I know it's hard, when you want a baby you want it now!

Sure you want it now, but you have to wait 9 months!


----------



## AnakeRose

slefebvre said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> Darn, I see your chart changed over pink...:hugs:
> You'll get there. I know it's hard, when you want a baby you want it now!
> 
> Sure you want it now, but you have to wait 9 months!Click to expand...

So true! I just want him here now! I still have 12 weeks to wait :)


----------



## AnakeRose

AnakeRose said:


> Pink912 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls! I'm glad to see everybody is doing well! I have two questions....I assumed I would get AF yesterday with that drastic temp drop ( https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/40be2f//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart ) but it didn't come....and then my temp went way up this morning. Although I've been TTC since September, this is my first month temping. Is that normal...for the temp to go so far down on 13 DPO and then jump up again?!
> 
> Also, PDubs, this is a dumb question....does the brand of soy iso matter or are they all the same? I'm thinking about taking it next cycle to hopefully ovulate sooner.
> 
> Thanks!!! :flower:
> 
> Interesting!! Looking at your chart, you MAY have ovulated on Sat the 1st...keep an eye on it for a few more days and test if AF doesn't show up.Click to expand...

aww darn! Sorry about that girl! I was hoping it was your month :flower:


----------



## PDubs10612

I think my DH is experiencing stage fright or something...kinda frustrating but I don't want to be mad at him...just so hard :(


----------



## Angel wings13

I've heard that a lot from women while ttc, like they feel "pressure" or something...
He'll come around... One Lady just stopped telling get husband when she was ovulating, cuz he'd get nervous. It worked.


----------



## FTMommy01

I know thats annoying Pdubbs but hes trying!! lol thats a good idea to just not tell him when your ovulating or when you think you are, but I know its hard when its so important.


----------



## PDubs10612

FTMommy01 said:


> I know thats annoying Pdubbs but hes trying!! lol thats a good idea to just not tell him when your ovulating or when you think you are, but I know its hard when its so important.

it is important so I don't want to not let it be known in fear that we just won't even try...but more than that I don't think I can hide it anyway...I like to talk about everything with him and I think he would know just because he pays attention...oh well...we talked about it...we figure if we try everyday hopefully we hit it every other day....


----------



## Angel wings13

PDubs10612 said:


> FTMommy01 said:
> 
> 
> I know thats annoying Pdubbs but hes trying!! lol thats a good idea to just not tell him when your ovulating or when you think you are, but I know its hard when its so important.
> 
> it is important so I don't want to not let it be known in fear that we just won't even try...but more than that I don't think I can hide it anyway...I like to talk about everything with him and I think he would know just because he pays attention...oh well...we talked about it...we figure if we try everyday hopefully we hit it every other day....Click to expand...

It actually would never work for me either, Jason always asked about my poas addiction and if there was a smiley or not, etc... I just mentioned it cuz it worked for someone else, but it wouldn't work for everyone. :)
That's good he's involved like that. Sounds like Jason. I remember back in November when I thought I already ovulated (based on stupid target opk's, I got positives all the time), then (TMI alert) one day got a huge amount if ewcm....so I crash coursed him in cm, feeling odd explaining clear snot like stuff just came out, (how's that to set the mood lol) and I was surprised when he said, " oh, do do we need to do it right now?" Lol

After a few months he did tell me he didn't like hearing me talk about having ewcm or not...he was nice about it, just said when I called it egg white
It sorta freaked him out...so we stuck to opk's and temp as for our conversations, and the TMI cm talk I saved for here ;)


----------



## Angel wings13

So....just got back from my scan....I'll post a "potty shot pic" in a minute, anyone want to guess?


----------



## confetti83

P dubs my hb and I had some trouble too in the bding area esp when it was near ov time grr. I stopped telling him about opks and temps etc plus when I used eggwhite ( did it only once the month I got preg) I did not even tell him he just tought I was super excited lol.


----------



## confetti83

Angel I think its a boy?!


----------



## Pink912

AnakeRose said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink912 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls! I'm glad to see everybody is doing well! I have two questions....I assumed I would get AF yesterday with that drastic temp drop ( https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/40be2f//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart ) but it didn't come....and then my temp went way up this morning. Although I've been TTC since September, this is my first month temping. Is that normal...for the temp to go so far down on 13 DPO and then jump up again?!
> 
> Also, PDubs, this is a dumb question....does the brand of soy iso matter or are they all the same? I'm thinking about taking it next cycle to hopefully ovulate sooner.
> 
> Thanks!!! :flower:
> 
> Interesting!! Looking at your chart, you MAY have ovulated on Sat the 1st...keep an eye on it for a few more days and test if AF doesn't show up.Click to expand...
> 
> aww darn! Sorry about that girl! I was hoping it was your month :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks girls! Ugh....it's so frustrating!!!!!!


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel, I'm predicting a GIRL!


----------



## AnakeRose

:cry::cry::cry:
Well today (who am I kidding, the last week) has been pretty shitty. All I want to do is cry and I'm so moody. My poor husband has been taking the brunt of it too. I feel like I'm going through PMS x 1000! Is this normal?


----------



## FTMommy01

Its definitely normal anake. With my first I was an emotional roller coaster my poor husband put up with an awful lot. The thing was I KNEW I was being that way but I couldnt control it, the weirdest things annoyed me and I would snap or cry out of nowhere...dont worry it gets better :hugs:


Angel: Girl!


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> :cry::cry::cry:
> Well today (who am I kidding, the last week) has been pretty shitty. All I want to do is cry and I'm so moody. My poor husband has been taking the brunt of it too. I feel like I'm going through PMS x 1000! Is this normal?

Normal, just sucks.
I used to think movies and shows over played the pregnancy hormones, cuz I didn't throw fits, cry, or anything. But this time, whoa! It's been a permanent hormone roller coaster and there is no telling what I'll cry at or what will make me mad and I have almost zero patience.


----------



## Angel wings13

Wouldn't guarantee since I'm under 15 weeks, but she sounded pretty sure...
They say potty shots aren't too accurate at 13 + 3, UNLESS you can see a separate protrusion that extends past the 2 white lines...and can rule out cord....well cord definitely ruled out, the frame before this, the cord is angling toward face from belly...you wouldn't be able to see it in this pic....

To be safe, I'll (maybe) hold out on boy stuff....till my 20 wk scan, but this us pretty clear....lol


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> View attachment 628269
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't guarantee since I'm under 15 weeks, but she sounded pretty sure...
> They say potty shots aren't too accurate at 13 + 3, UNLESS you can see a separate protrusion that extends past the 2 white lines...and can rule out cord....well cord definitely ruled out, the frame before this, the cord is angling toward face from belly...you wouldn't be able to see it in this pic....
> 
> To be safe, I'll (maybe) hold out on boy stuff....till my 20 wk scan, but this us pretty clear....lol

Exciting!! Mine took till 24 weeks before I got a definite answer :)


----------



## FTMommy01

:thumbup: so many boys in this thread!! Keep it up, we would love a little boy!! I got at 17 weeks to find out but not getting my hopes up since i know sometimes it takes a little longer!


----------



## PDubs10612

confetti83 said:


> P dubs my hb and I had some trouble too in the bding area esp when it was near ov time grr. I stopped telling him about opks and temps etc plus when I used eggwhite ( did it only once the month I got preg) I did not even tell him he just tought I was super excited lol.

lmao...I have debated going into his office with EWCM on my fingers but never really get into CM talk with him...we just basically talk about what week is the important week and usually BD every 2-3 days every other week...I know we're semi covered...just hate that feeling that we coulda missed the "optimum day"...though I still haven't gotten a pos. opk this cycle so might not ovulate again...grrr...see the FS July 2nd and will definitely be pushing for Clomid at that point


----------



## PDubs10612

it honestly is the year of boys....both me and DH's friends are preggers with boys, and my cousin is preggers with a boy as well...in fact I don't know anyone pregnant right now with a girl


----------



## Angel wings13

2 women at work are having girls. We had a full girl name picked out, but have several boy possibilities. Plenty of time. We just want it down to 2 names, and will make final decision after seeing the baby :)
That's what I did with my first. Had 3 names total, but couldn't decide which 2 to use or which would be first and middle, the second I held him, I knew "Dylan Riley"


----------



## Angel wings13

But otherwise, the last 3 babies I know that were born were all boys...plus confetti and Rose, are having boys, and these 2 women I talk toin the "bfp before the would have been due date" thread just had boys.
So lots of :blue: guys in the air!


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> 2 women at work are having girls. We had a full girl name picked out, but have several boy possibilities. Plenty of time. We just want it down to 2 names, and will make final decision after seeing the baby :)
> That's what I did with my first. Had 3 names total, but couldn't decide which 2 to use or which would be first and middle, the second I held him, I knew "Dylan Riley"

I think we finally have our list down to 3 boys names. Going to try them on before choosing one :)

Right now we have Ryan, Evan and Connor with middle name Michael. 

If our bubs turns out to be a girl, she'll be Jenna Ksenka DeGroot.


----------



## PDubs10612

AnakeRose said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> 2 women at work are having girls. We had a full girl name picked out, but have several boy possibilities. Plenty of time. We just want it down to 2 names, and will make final decision after seeing the baby :)
> That's what I did with my first. Had 3 names total, but couldn't decide which 2 to use or which would be first and middle, the second I held him, I knew "Dylan Riley"
> 
> I think we finally have our list down to 3 boys names. Going to try them on before choosing one :)
> 
> Right now we have Ryan, Evan and Connor with middle name Michael.
> 
> If our bubs turns out to be a girl, she'll be Jenna Ksenka DeGroot.Click to expand...


Ooooh I like Connor Michael :)


----------



## BBWttc29

well im definitely out. :witch: showed up today I wasnt supposed to start until the 15th. its weird since i lost weight my cycles are generally shorter.


----------



## PDubs10612

success with bding and DH tonight...watched a little video and then about 30 seconds haha...I've never been so happy for a quickie :)


----------



## Angel wings13

PDubs10612 said:


> success with bding and DH tonight...watched a little video and then about 30 seconds haha...I've never been so happy for a quickie :)

Sometimes you just gotta be creative
;)

That's good for marriage AND baby dancing! You're definitely covering your bases! :D


----------



## Angel wings13

Rose


----------



## FTMommy01

BBWttc29 said:


> well im definitely out. :witch: showed up today I wasnt supposed to start until the 15th. its weird since i lost weight my cycles are generally shorter.

Sorry :hugs: dont give up!


----------



## FTMommy01

So I bought a fetal doppler to hear the heart beat at home. I got it last night and heard the heart beat right away it was so great, I just closed my eyes and listened :cloud9: Later in the night I tried to find it again so DH could hear but couldnt seem to find it :wacko: I was happy to hear it the first time though, puts my mind at ease! 

Scan day tomorrow & NT test next week, almost to the second trimester!! :thumbup:


----------



## starbaby2404

Good morning Ladies!! Based on a positive opk strip, i "O'd" on the 3rd...which would put me at 10dpo today. Is it still to early to test? I am trying my hardest to overcome my POAS addiction, and wait until Saturday. AF is due Monday. Just don't want it to be a waste if I give in. Nor do i want to see a negative if it's too early.


----------



## PDubs10612

starbaby2404 said:


> Good morning Ladies!! Based on a positive opk strip, i "O'd" on the 3rd...which would put me at 10dpo today. Is it still to early to test? I am trying my hardest to overcome my POAS addiction, and wait until Saturday. AF is due Monday. Just don't want it to be a waste if I give in. Nor do i want to see a negative if it's too early.

I believe if testing early will make you feel more at ease then do it, but it is a bit early so don't count yourself out if it's not yet positive...Good luck Star :) FX for you!


----------



## FTMommy01

Star I got a very faint at 10dpo, so I would test! just remember mine was very very faint so it may be too early so dont count yourself out yet if you dont get a positive! Good luck!!


----------



## starbaby2404

PDubs10612 said:


> starbaby2404 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning Ladies!! Based on a positive opk strip, i "O'd" on the 3rd...which would put me at 10dpo today. Is it still to early to test? I am trying my hardest to overcome my POAS addiction, and wait until Saturday. AF is due Monday. Just don't want it to be a waste if I give in. Nor do i want to see a negative if it's too early.
> 
> I believe if testing early will make you feel more at ease then do it, but it is a bit early so don't count yourself out if it's not yet positive...Good luck Star :) FX for you!Click to expand...

I'm gonna try to wait until Saturday..It's only a couple days away....and I have to work today and the next 2 days, so I'll have that to keep my mind busy...If I get my :bfp: on Saturday, ya'll will be the first to know. Other than DH of course....I'll post pics if it's positive. I hope this is it...And I hope your :bfp: comes soon Pdubs! :hugs:


----------



## PDubs10612

FTMommy01 said:


> So I bought a fetal doppler to hear the heart beat at home. I got it last night and heard the heart beat right away it was so great, I just closed my eyes and listened :cloud9: Later in the night I tried to find it again so DH could hear but couldnt seem to find it :wacko: I was happy to hear it the first time though, puts my mind at ease!
> 
> Scan day tomorrow & NT test next week, almost to the second trimester!! :thumbup:

That's so cool :) was that expensive? I saw one once that worked with the iphone but it was REALLY expensive


----------



## FTMommy01

It was only 30 dollars, very cheap to put your mind at ease! Im just happy I heard it the first time because if I wasnt able to find it I would have been a little upset and I dont think I would have been so at ease!


----------



## PDubs10612

starbaby2404 said:


> I'm gonna try to wait until Saturday..It's only a couple days away....and I have to work today and the next 2 days, so I'll have that to keep my mind busy...If I get my :bfp: on Saturday, ya'll will be the first to know. Other than DH of course....I'll post pics if it's positive. I hope this is it...And I hope your :bfp: comes soon Pdubs! :hugs:

me too...which I'm sure everyone here understands...getting so incredibly antsy about the whole thing...we are going to hit the one year mark if we didn't do it this month....bah!


----------



## starbaby2404

PDubs10612 said:


> starbaby2404 said:
> 
> 
> I'm gonna try to wait until Saturday..It's only a couple days away....and I have to work today and the next 2 days, so I'll have that to keep my mind busy...If I get my :bfp: on Saturday, ya'll will be the first to know. Other than DH of course....I'll post pics if it's positive. I hope this is it...And I hope your :bfp: comes soon Pdubs! :hugs:
> 
> me too...which I'm sure everyone here understands...getting so incredibly antsy about the whole thing...we are going to hit the one year mark if we didn't do it this month....bah!Click to expand...

we surely do. we have been trying since april 2012....so we are in the same boat as far as ttc. we'll get it soon i'm sure.:thumbup:


----------



## Angel wings13

FTMommy01 said:


> Star I got a very faint at 10dpo, so I would test! just remember mine was very very faint so it may be too early so dont count yourself out yet if you dont get a positive! Good luck!!

You found a doppler for 30$??
Where? I want one! I just assumed they were a couple hundred bucks, and didn't want to spend that much, but 30! I would def buy one! <3


----------



## FTMommy01

https://www.amazon.com/Jumper-Prenatal-Heart-Listener-Detector-/dp/B00AF2ZT0E/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1371048187&sr=8-3&keywords=fetal+doppler+baby+heart+monitor

I dont know if that link will work but I got it from Amazon, its called Jumper Prenatal Heart Listener/Detector- Pink it got really good reviews so I decided to give it a try and I got to hear the heart beat first thing!! I coudlnt find it later in the night but I will try again today! Worth 30 dollars if you ask me!!


----------



## Angel wings13

GL star! :thumbup:
I got my faint pos at 11 or 9 dpo, (there was confusion as to whether or not I o'd late sat night or on Monday...) And it was SO faint (dollar tree test) I didn't r test again for 3 days! That's incredible for me, there were times I tested twice in the same day...:rofl: ....:blush: one time I used three different brands in the same day...

But 3 days layer I got a VERY positive bfp!


----------



## Angel wings13

Please ignore that weird post that says only
"Rose"
Lol
I started writing a post to her about names, my phone changed a lot if words, so I back spaced up till "Rose" , then accidentally hit "send reply"
:rofl: then, in the middle of editing, I remembered I hadn't taken my medicine or pre natals, put my phone down, did that, saw the book I was reading earlier, picked it up, went to bed and fell asleep....
Lol, when I woke up and looked at my phone, I saw I never edited it...oh well

I was just going to say I liked Connor, and also Evan... Nothing wrong with Ryan, I just like names that weren't used much when I was a kid that's all...:)


----------



## Angel wings13

For boys, we have about 8 names we agree on, but only half that we really like, the other half are more like "ok I can deal with that"

Tristan, Austin - only 2 names we both like not together, but as a first name...
For middle, to go with Tristan, I like Noah, Alec, Avery, Reid, he likes Scott.
I'm trying to sell him on "Aydan" for a first name...
It worked with Tristan, he didn't like it, but I kept saying it, and described a movie "legend of the fall" with Brad Pitt playing "Tristan" and the more I said the name the more he liked it. 

If, it ends up being a girl (I'm holding on to like a 10 % chance:haha: ) then we both agreed on "Kyla Dawn"


----------



## FTMommy01

love that girls name angel!

The only names we have agreed on so far are:

boy- Braxton Lee (the middle name has to be lee its a family name and its crazy how many names DONT go with lee!! lol )

girl- Audrey Grace


----------



## AnakeRose

Got my results for the GD test...I have GD and I'm really upset about it. :cry:
I'm not looking forward to pricking my fingers twice a day. I don't even want to go to work today....


----------



## PDubs10612

AnakeRose said:


> Got my results for the GD test...I have GD and I'm really upset about it. :cry:
> I'm not looking forward to pricking my fingers twice a day. I don't even want to go to work today....

oh no :( I don't know too much about it but it doesn't sound pleasant...does it go away after the baby is born? I would totally want to stay home from work too :hug:


----------



## starbaby2404

To all the ladies talking about names: They are all wonderful....Anake...I like Connor the best, Angel...I like Tristan Avery/Alec.....FT...I love love love your girl name. 

To Anake: I was diagnosed with GD with my second child, but I didn't have it with my first. It made me upset when I was diagnosed because of course I couldn't eat what ever I wanted when I wanted it....but I tried to follow a diabetic diet for the baby....didn't want him to have health problems. He was born at a healthy 8 lbs 14.7oz, 18 days early of his due date. Even though I lost like 10 lbs because my diet had changed at the end of my pregnancy. Anyway....after this ramble...all i'm trying to say is it's only temporary, and it's for the best of the baby. And if you are lucky after his birth it will be gone. Good luck to you, and if you have any questions, about what to eat, or things to quench your sweet tooth, let me know...i can try to help:hugs:


----------



## AnakeRose

starbaby2404 said:


> To all the ladies talking about names: They are all wonderful....Anake...I like Connor the best, Angel...I like Tristan Avery/Alec.....FT...I love love love your girl name.
> 
> To Anake: I was diagnosed with GD with my second child, but I didn't have it with my first. It made me upset when I was diagnosed because of course I couldn't eat what ever I wanted when I wanted it....but I tried to follow a diabetic diet for the baby....didn't want him to have health problems. He was born at a healthy 8 lbs 14.7oz, 18 days early of his due date. Even though I lost like 10 lbs because my diet had changed at the end of my pregnancy. Anyway....after this ramble...all i'm trying to say is it's only temporary, and it's for the best of the baby. And if you are lucky after his birth it will be gone. Good luck to you, and if you have any questions, about what to eat, or things to quench your sweet tooth, let me know...i can try to help:hugs:

Thanks girl. I was pretty crushed earlier, but I'm ok with it now. I don't want to do anything that will harm him at all so I'll be good and do what the doctors say! I just don't like the idea of pricking my fingers twice a day BLECK. Diabetes clinic appt on the 20th so I'll see what they want me to do. I'm already eating fairly well, but I guess he needs more than my body can provide. I measure small already so hopefully that won't change (they keep telling me I conceived 10 days after I think I did....which would make my conceiving and getting my + on the SAME day...not possible!) I'll definietly get some tips from you :thumbup::winkwink:


----------



## confetti83

Anake my mum is diabetic so I know the discomfort of finger pricking and restricted diet. Thanks God after baby is born you can resume your life normally. 

I am on the same restricted diet during preg cause of my genetic predisposition for diabetes. The only plus side is that we get to control our wieght.


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> Got my results for the GD test...I have GD and I'm really upset about it. :cry:
> I'm not looking forward to pricking my fingers twice a day. I don't even want to go to work today....

:hugs:
So sorry. The finger pricking you will get used to quickly. I know it's hard, but plenty of babies are born perfectly healthy to mothers with GD.... Since they tend to be big babies they sometimes do C section or induction a couple weeks early...

Keeping you and little one in my thoughts


----------



## Wugz22

That's no fun, Anake! So sorry to hear. But like Angel said, I also know lots of women who've experienced it and all was perfect in the end :)

Got these pictures today! The lady said ?BOY? was just a GUESS so don't go start buying anything! But with the angle of something she thought boy. I've been feeling boy all along!!!! :) All the measurements looked fine, just have to wait until next week to get first trimester screening blood work back! 

SO beyond happy to hear little one looks normal :0)
 



Attached Files:







photo-11.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> Got my results for the GD test...I have GD and I'm really upset about it. :cry:
> I'm not looking forward to pricking my fingers twice a day. I don't even want to go to work today....
> 
> :hugs:
> So sorry. The finger pricking you will get used to quickly. I know it's hard, but plenty of babies are born perfectly healthy to mothers with GD.... Since they tend to be big babies they sometimes do C section or induction a couple weeks early...
> 
> Keeping you and little one in my thoughtsClick to expand...

I'll probably be fine. He's been measuring a 1.5 weeks behind anyways...they keep trying to tell me I conceived 2 days before I got my +...


----------



## AnakeRose

Wugz22 said:


> That's no fun, Anake! So sorry to hear. But like Angel said, I also know lots of women who've experienced it and all was perfect in the end :)
> 
> Got these pictures today! The lady said ?BOY? was just a GUESS so don't go start buying anything! But with the angle of something she thought boy. I've been feeling boy all along!!!! :) All the measurements looked fine, just have to wait until next week to get first trimester screening blood work back!
> 
> SO beyond happy to hear little one looks normal :0)

:) Yeah I would wait till at least your 20 week scan before getting excited :) I'll probably need a few more ultrasounds for GD so since they're already looking, I'll get them to check to make sure we're still having a boy!!


----------



## PDubs10612

Looks good Wugz :) another boy eh? haha..who's gonna have the first girl?


----------



## AnakeRose

LOL watch my ultrasound be wrong and I'm actually having a girl...that would be my luck!


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> That's no fun, Anake! So sorry to hear. But like Angel said, I also know lots of women who've experienced it and all was perfect in the end :)
> 
> Got these pictures today! The lady said ?BOY? was just a GUESS so don't go start buying anything! But with the angle of something she thought boy. I've been feeling boy all along!!!! :) All the measurements looked fine, just have to wait until next week to get first trimester screening blood work back!
> 
> SO beyond happy to hear little one looks normal :0)

Boys boys boys! Wow! Perfect nub shot! I'd say 80 percent sure boy! Have you read about nub shots and"angle of the dangle"?
In the 12th and 13th week it's 96 and 99 percent accurate, respectively! The hardest part is making sure you get a true "nub shot", which you did! I almost did, but not ideal....but my "potty shot", though less accurate, is pretty clear with little room for error...
Omg, 4 in a row team :blue: just on this thread! 
P dubs and star, prepare for girls, cuz this scale is tipping! :)


----------



## PDubs10612

Angel wings13 said:


> Omg, 4 in a row team :blue: just on this thread!
> P dubs and star, prepare for girls, cuz this scale is tipping! :)

haha would figure since we REALLY want a boy haha


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> Got my results for the GD test...I have GD and I'm really upset about it. :cry:
> I'm not looking forward to pricking my fingers twice a day. I don't even want to go to work today....
> 
> :hugs:
> So sorry. The finger pricking you will get used to quickly. I know it's hard, but plenty of babies are born perfectly healthy to mothers with GD.... Since they tend to be big babies they sometimes do C section or induction a couple weeks early...
> 
> Keeping you and little one in my thoughtsClick to expand...
> 
> I'll probably be fine. He's been measuring a 1.5 weeks behind anyways...they keep trying to tell me I conceived 2 days before I got my +...Click to expand...

That's right, you did say that....they don't know everything. I was told both my boys would be small, my youngest was predicted on THE DAY I DELIVERED to be only 5 - 5 1/2 lbs. I knew that wasn't possible cuz I could feel him in my left rib cage and right pelvis at the same time, but she was all condescending, saying she knows what she's doing...about 18 hours later my 8lb 2oz baby was born!


----------



## Wugz22

Angel, our nurse mentioned a little bit about dangle angle but I didn't fully understand. Sure feels like a boy though!


----------



## FTMommy01

Scan went better than imagined!! She even gave us some 3d shots for the heck of it!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## FTMommy01

3d!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## FTMommy01

I don't know how to flip it the right way from my phone??!


----------



## Angel wings13

Basically, at 12-13 weeks, both boys and girls have almost identical external genitalia. BUT, the "nub" in boys points up at an angle of about 30°, girls are horizontal, or point down.... 
The trick though us getting a perfect profile , not even slightly leaning, and preferably no legs in the shot...also the angle is based on the same line they would use for crown rump length. So not necessarily straight across the uterus or sac, but the longest straight line from crown to rump, that is what's used to determine the "angle"
In your pic where she had the arrow isn't exactly at the nub, if you look closely, that part doesn't seem attached to the baby, even though it is attached, but the angle crates shadows making it look separate...it's either leg or cord, but keep following where the arrow us pointing and you see what looks like a.m. second belly button, but down low. That's the nub, and it's definitely pointing up!


----------



## Angel wings13

FTMommy01 said:


> I don't know how to flip it the right way from my phone??!

Me neither. Phones are weird like that. I've even rotated the pic then uploaded it, but it's sill sideways! Argh....

Great pics!.did you get a gender guess? Great profile but I just see legs, they are blocking the nub!


----------



## FTMommy01

No gender guess she said they do them at 16 weeks but I'm gonna hold off until 18 weeks just in case!


----------



## AnakeRose

Even at 18 weeks you may not get an answer. I had mine at 20 weeks and then again at 22 weeks and only then were they able to tell.


----------



## Angel wings13

A lot is in luck, they have to get a clear shot, some babies don't cooperate, lol.


----------



## BBWttc29

Has anyone been successful using the smep


----------



## AnakeRose

Woot! Scored a huge bag of baby clothes for FREE tonight!


----------



## Angel wings13

Yea!


----------



## starbaby2404

Today I am 11 dpo, and i took a test, cause my poas addiction got the best of me.....:bfn: not even a faint line....So i'm pretty sure i'm out. UUUUGGGHH!:growlmad: Is it ever gonna happen?? So tired of waiting. Totally getting impatient, and seriously pissed at my body. Today is gonna be a bad day!:nope:


----------



## PDubs10612

starbaby2404 said:


> Today I am 11 dpo, and i took a test, cause my poas addiction got the best of me.....:bfn: not even a faint line....So i'm pretty sure i'm out. UUUUGGGHH!:growlmad: Is it ever gonna happen?? So tired of waiting. Totally getting impatient, and seriously pissed at my body. Today is gonna be a bad day!:nope:

:hugs: still early hun...FX for you that it will happen very soon


----------



## starbaby2404

PDubs10612 said:


> starbaby2404 said:
> 
> 
> Today I am 11 dpo, and i took a test, cause my poas addiction got the best of me.....:bfn: not even a faint line....So i'm pretty sure i'm out. UUUUGGGHH!:growlmad: Is it ever gonna happen?? So tired of waiting. Totally getting impatient, and seriously pissed at my body. Today is gonna be a bad day!:nope:
> 
> :hugs: still early hun...FX for you that it will happen very soonClick to expand...

Thanks Pdubs. The box says 73% accurate at 3 days prior to missed period. And I know I'm not out until the :witch: shows.. Just can't help but to think it will be negative next week too. With all these drugs my OBGYN is having me take....progesterone and clomid, I'm never sure when my period is due anyway....going off of last cycle it is due on the 17th, but the last few times that i have taken clomid, it seems as if it pushes it off or i don't start and he has to give me progesterone to get me to start. so I remain in total confusion of when my cycle is to start to begin with. Just frustrated.:growlmad:


----------



## PDubs10612

starbaby2404 said:


> Thanks Pdubs. The box says 73% accurate at 3 days prior to missed period. And I know I'm not out until the :witch: shows.. Just can't help but to think it will be negative next week too. With all these drugs my OBGYN is having me take....progesterone and clomid, I'm never sure when my period is due anyway....going off of last cycle it is due on the 17th, but the last few times that i have taken clomid, it seems as if it pushes it off or i don't start and he has to give me progesterone to get me to start. so I remain in total confusion of when my cycle is to start to begin with. Just frustrated.:growlmad:

I hear what you're saying...I haven't had the pleasure of starting clomid yet (hoping next cycle) but since I'm generally not ovulating I have ended the last two cycles from progestrone as well so last cycle ended at 33, one before that was 105? (started seeing FS around CD40) so I dunno...I'm hoping I O'd or will O in the next few days...I can't seem to get a pos. OPK but I always get lots of CM and go by that...would just be over the moon to tell DH we are preggers for his 30th birthday on the 26th


----------



## Angel wings13

The 26th is when my little guy turns 7!


----------



## PDubs10612

Angel wings13 said:


> The 26th is when my little guy turns 7!

Happy Birthday soon to him :)

My friend is due on that day as well, and conceived the night of me and DH's wedding...super weird :)


----------



## starbaby2404

PDubs10612 said:


> starbaby2404 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Pdubs. The box says 73% accurate at 3 days prior to missed period. And I know I'm not out until the :witch: shows.. Just can't help but to think it will be negative next week too. With all these drugs my OBGYN is having me take....progesterone and clomid, I'm never sure when my period is due anyway....going off of last cycle it is due on the 17th, but the last few times that i have taken clomid, it seems as if it pushes it off or i don't start and he has to give me progesterone to get me to start. so I remain in total confusion of when my cycle is to start to begin with. Just frustrated.:growlmad:
> 
> I hear what you're saying...I haven't had the pleasure of starting clomid yet (hoping next cycle) but since I'm generally not ovulating I have ended the last two cycles from progestrone as well so last cycle ended at 33, one before that was 105? (started seeing FS around CD40) so I dunno...I'm hoping I O'd or will O in the next few days...I can't seem to get a pos. OPK but I always get lots of CM and go by that...would just be over the moon to tell DH we are preggers for his 30th birthday on the 26thClick to expand...

I was researching today, and clomid can cause a false positive on OPKs. So even though we practiced the every other day BDing from the time my period ended, once I got the positive OPK I stopped OPKing we only BD'd once after the "+" i got...well the day of the "+" and then a day later....so i may have missed my window all together. UUURRRRGGG!:growlmad: Or, as you said earlier I may just be to early to be testing anyway....definitely waiting until Monday to test....that will be 14dp supposed "o", and then I have a OBGYN appt on the 20th....we will see...hope we get our :bfp: soon...I know you and I both would be beyond :cloud9:


----------



## Angel wings13

Wishing you guys lots of GL and baby :dust: !

Pdubs, I know you're working on your first I know you will have your moment, and you'll be able to look Back and know it was all worth it :)

Hey, are you guys doing the once daily baby aspirin? I sill am....it helps prevent clots and also improves blood flow to the uterus. A lot of doctors say it's fine to try, and recently there have been medical studies done, and there was a decreased miscarriage rate in the aspirin group...
Ask your doc if it's safe for you - obviously if you have a bleeding disorder, then don't use it...and just remember it'sthe babydosage, 81 mg...


----------



## confetti83

Angel wings13 said:


> Wishing you guys lots of GL and baby :dust: !
> 
> Pdubs, I know you're working on your first I know you will have your moment, and you'll be able to look Back and know it was all worth it :)
> 
> Hey, are you guys doing the once daily baby aspirin? I sill am....it helps prevent clots and also improves blood flow to the uterus. A lot of doctors say it's fine to try, and recently there have been medical studies done, and there was a decreased miscarriage rate in the aspirin group...
> Ask your doc if it's safe for you - obviously if you have a bleeding disorder, then don't use it...and just remember it'sthe babydosage, 81 mg...

I haven't taken any baby aspirin my doc never mentioned it maybe cause I had the bleeding episodes. I just take my prenatal vits and try to eat super healthy.


----------



## confetti83

Grrrr today usually is Pizza day in our house. I usually prepare some dough from scratch myself but as doc banished it my husband is getting a take away one for him and our son and I will have to do with a salad and maybe beg for a slice hmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Angel wings13

I love pizza - I'm a picky eater though, or a weird eater as some say, lol...
I scrape the cheese off and eat that first (mozzarella is the only cheese I like), then eat the pizza...been eating it like that since I was 4, I even remember why I started that. I was at my grandma's and they ordered pizza, each time I picked up my slice the cheese slid off. Got a new piece, did it again, got a third piece, did it again, I gave up and tried the cheese, then are the dough part, realized I actually liked it better like that! Now it's the only way I like it...when I'm around new people eating pizza, I try not top call attention to myself, but people always notice and just stop eating and look at me like they are waiting for an explanation :rofl:

Makes me feel like a little kid...but I can't help it. I'm also a plain eater, no condiments or dips...I eat burgers just meat and bread. My entire family (aunts uncles cousins, everyone) are not like this, no one knows where I got this picky eating thing....


----------



## Angel wings13

14 weeks! :happydance: each new week feels like a triumph!. Got my results from my bloodwork, all excellent! My risk ratio for chromosome problems is better than average for my age! Risk of downs a :.7861, risk of any other trisomy 1: in greater than 10000! Nurse said that's as high as the lab goes, and basically means virtually no risk at all! 

I have to call that private scan place back, my dvd isn't working anymore, and it hadn't left the dvd player since I first put it in, so I know I didn't accidentally scratch it. Now, just as its getting ready to go into the 4D,, it skips and goes back to the beginning! As much as I love my DVD, this Lady didn't do the scan exactly how I wanted - I had even told her ahead of time what we were hoping to get out of it. Basically just wanted to watch the baby moving, like once she got the transducer in position to see the whole baby, just hold still so we can watch him move...but she decided to constantly move, so right as he starts dancing around she zeros in on like a foot (3 times), a leg, an arm, etc.... That want exactly what I wanted. She got a nice profile, and a cute pic of the baby holding his hands in little fists over his eyes, like he's rubbing them....but otherwise it seems like just as he starts to dance, she moves around, looking at something else... Jason thinks they will re do the whole thing, I am trying to tel him that they probably have the session on file and would just give us another disk... So idk but I'm calling in Monday to see. Honestly, if they gave me a discount I would probably redo it...making sure it was done the way I wanted...I know I sound picky, but the whole point of paying for a private scan is to get what YOU want to see, instead if the doctor...


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> Wishing you guys lots of GL and baby :dust: !
> 
> Pdubs, I know you're working on your first I know you will have your moment, and you'll be able to look Back and know it was all worth it :)
> 
> Hey, are you guys doing the once daily baby aspirin? I sill am....it helps prevent clots and also improves blood flow to the uterus. A lot of doctors say it's fine to try, and recently there have been medical studies done, and there was a decreased miscarriage rate in the aspirin group...
> Ask your doc if it's safe for you - obviously if you have a bleeding disorder, then don't use it...and just remember it'sthe babydosage, 81 mg...
> 
> I haven't taken any baby aspirin my doc never mentioned it maybe cause I had the bleeding episodes. I just take my prenatal vits and try to eat super healthy.Click to expand...

Right, I wouldn't suggest you try it! Also I should mention that you are NOT.supposed to take it in third tri. Should have mentioned that! I was mostly asking the ttc'rs 

I started taking it months before getting pregnant, and even noticed a difference in my period. Since it increases blood flow, it can make the uterine lining soft and spongey, ready for a fertilized egg! Some women with unexplained infertility end up finding out they have a tendency to clot easily, which can cut off air/nutrients to an embryo. Also the NK cells, "natural killer", can sometimes view an embryo as a threat to the uterus, a foreign body, and can make you clot up at the point of implantation, as long as you don't have a severe case, the baby aspirin things out the blood enough to not allow the clots. I took it everyday through out first tri. Now I take it every other day, and by the end if second tri I'll stop. 

But ask your doc, unless you have a condition that aspirin can worsen, I'm sure the doc will agree the baby aspirin can't hurt, and might help. Just a thought!


----------



## PDubs10612

I know my sister takes baby asprin and she has a clotting issue so they have her taking it for that...but I have not been told to take it so I do not.


----------



## Angel wings13

Have any of you been following the story if the Chinese baby "accidentally" flushed down the toilet?! Here's am update:
https://www.parentsociety.com/baby/baby-59-released-from-hospital/

The mother isn't being charged with anything! Not even neglect or abuse! Wtf? :growlmad:


----------



## Wugz22

Hey girls - a little bleeding after sex is totally normal for preggo's, right?


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> Hey girls - a little bleeding after sex is totally normal for preggo's, right?

Yep. Increased blood flow to the cervix.


----------



## AnakeRose

Wugz22 said:


> Hey girls - a little bleeding after sex is totally normal for preggo's, right?

Yep it is! Just make sure you're really lubed down there (either naturally or using something to help). I've dried up a bit in the last few weeks so if we DTD I need a little 'help' down there or it just feels like sand paper...TMI I know :)

I'm just not very interested in sex right now :(


----------



## confetti83

Angel wings13 said:


> Wugz22 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls - a little bleeding after sex is totally normal for preggo's, right?
> 
> Yep. Increased blood flow to the cervix.Click to expand...

I had some light bleeding early in preg after sex doc said it was normal. We abstained from sex from the 16th week until the 23rd cause of the heavy bleeding I had wow it felt soooo weird. LIKE A VIRGIN TOUCHED FOR THE VERY FIRST TIME


----------



## Wugz22

Thank you for the reassurance ladies! As we were "doing it," the whole time I was thinking that this is a little rougher than usual, there might be a little blood... mentally prepare yourself. And then I wipe and there is a little blood and I totally freak out. Shocking, right??

We are leaving for vacation on Friday! A week in South Carolina; a quiet little beach town just south of Charleston. I am soooooooo excited.

Anyone else have vacation plans this summer? Anyone taking a "babymoon" that I've read so much about!?!?


----------



## AnakeRose

We didn't really do a 'babymoon' per-se, we just went to Vancouver for a weekend and we're going to Merritt for a Geocaching event on the weekend of my birthday and Canada Day, it's a long weekend this year :) We wanted to do a 5 day Norwegian cruise from Vancouver to Seattle, but I didn't have any vacation time and by the time I'd hit my 3 months at work, I'd already passed 24 weeks and for the majority of cruise lines you can't be entering into your 24th week by the end of the cruise.


----------



## J_Lynn

Totally wrong thread - deleting question - I have no idea what my phone just did!!


----------



## starbaby2404

:wacko:Tested this morning....still :bfn:.....No :witch: yet. Don't feel like she is coming either... Dr. appt on Thursday. Can't wait to see what he has to say now....Guess we'll wait and see. :coffee:Impatient:dohh:


----------



## PDubs10612

starbaby2404 said:


> :wacko:Tested this morning....still :bfn:.....No :witch: yet. Don't feel like she is coming either... Dr. appt on Thursday. Can't wait to see what he has to say now....Guess we'll wait and see. :coffee:Impatient:dohh:

FX for you Star, hopefully you are the start of triple positives for you, me and slefebvre :) how many dpo are you?


----------



## starbaby2404

PDubs10612 said:


> starbaby2404 said:
> 
> 
> :wacko:Tested this morning....still :bfn:.....No :witch: yet. Don't feel like she is coming either... Dr. appt on Thursday. Can't wait to see what he has to say now....Guess we'll wait and see. :coffee:Impatient:dohh:
> 
> FX for you Star, hopefully you are the start of triple positives for you, me and slefebvre :) how many dpo are you?Click to expand...

Lets hope.....according to the only "+" opk i had, cause I stopped once i got the "+" I "o'd" on the the 3rd, so 15dpo.


----------



## PDubs10612

starbaby2404 said:


> PDubs10612 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starbaby2404 said:
> 
> 
> :wacko:Tested this morning....still :bfn:.....No :witch: yet. Don't feel like she is coming either... Dr. appt on Thursday. Can't wait to see what he has to say now....Guess we'll wait and see. :coffee:Impatient:dohh:
> 
> FX for you Star, hopefully you are the start of triple positives for you, me and slefebvre :) how many dpo are you?Click to expand...
> 
> Lets hope.....according to the only "+" opk i had, cause I stopped once i got the "+" I "o'd" on the the 3rd, so 15dpo.Click to expand...

well that would mean you should get an accurate test soon, or Af :( I put my O for last wednesday according to CM but I didn't get a pos. opk (never have) so I dunno if I actually O'd or not but this makes it easier for me to track dp"o"...would be 5dpo today for me...I feel like I'm gonna hurl, but I have convinced myself it's not going to happen without more medical intervention


----------



## FTMommy01

Angel I do the same thing with my pizza!!! How funny :haha: It feels good to get some energy back! I go this Friday for my NT test, Im excited to see the baby again...hope everything goes ok!


----------



## Icklebean

hi can anyone help with my nub pics: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ter/1893169-nub-theory-help.html#post27951715


----------



## PDubs10612

Icklebean said:


> hi can anyone help with my nub pics: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ter/1893169-nub-theory-help.html#post27951715

sorry I'm no help with that...I think Angel knows about that stuff :)


----------



## starbaby2404

PDubs10612 said:


> starbaby2404 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PDubs10612 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starbaby2404 said:
> 
> 
> :wacko:Tested this morning....still :bfn:.....No :witch: yet. Don't feel like she is coming either... Dr. appt on Thursday. Can't wait to see what he has to say now....Guess we'll wait and see. :coffee:Impatient:dohh:
> 
> FX for you Star, hopefully you are the start of triple positives for you, me and slefebvre :) how many dpo are you?Click to expand...
> 
> Lets hope.....according to the only "+" opk i had, cause I stopped once i got the "+" I "o'd" on the the 3rd, so 15dpo.Click to expand...
> 
> well that would mean you should get an accurate test soon, or Af :( I put my O for last wednesday according to CM but I didn't get a pos. opk (never have) so I dunno if I actually O'd or not but this makes it easier for me to track dp"o"...would be 5dpo today for me...I feel like I'm gonna hurl, but I have convinced myself it's not going to happen without more medical interventionClick to expand...

Right, So i don't know if this is going to be another crazy cylce, or if i'm knocked up and it's just not showing yet....i mean the test window was totally blank this morning....not even a faint line....so i'm sure the:witch: will eventually show....probably with more pills....I pray that we all will get our :bfp:'s soon. We gotta keep our chins up girl...it WILL happen.:hugs:


----------



## Angel wings13

Icklebean said:


> hi can anyone help with my nub pics: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ter/1893169-nub-theory-help.html#post27951715

Put it up! :)


----------



## Icklebean

Hui hun. The link to them is there. Click on nub theory xxx


----------



## slefebvre

Hey everyone, I'm pretty sure I'm at 2dpo, so now, we wait. 

I'm not putting too much into this month - we were doing great, going every other day, then we're were supposed to be daily Friday, Saturday and Sunday. Thursday night, I get the inkling that I might be getting a UTI. But no big deal, lots of water and I should be fine. 

Not so much. Friday night, I'm getting ready and (tmi warning) my urine is bloody. So sex was NOT in the cards. Went to the walk in the next day, got my antibiotics, and basically was out of commission until yesterday :-( 

We got one extra in yesterday, but I feel it was too late, and I wasn't willing to let it 'pool' for very long (not cleaning up immediately can cause uti's) 

In relation to other comments, I'd not heard of the baby aspirin thing before, but it usually makes me feel nauseous, so not something I'd try. 

Star and PDubbs - we'll get there soon. I know it.


----------



## PDubs10612

Sorry you had such a rough weekend hun :hugs: I never let the spermies sit around for much more than 5 minutes..FS told me that is long enough and it will help with UTI's...I am always struck with yeast infections but luckily haven't had one in about 6 months

Hope you are feeling better now and can relax till next cycle...no symptom spotting for you


----------



## Angel wings13

slefebvre said:


> Hey everyone, I'm pretty sure I'm at 2dpo, so now, we wait.
> 
> I'm not putting too much into this month - we were doing great, going every other day, then we're were supposed to be daily Friday, Saturday and Sunday. Thursday night, I get the inkling that I might be getting a UTI. But no big deal, lots of water and I should be fine.
> 
> Not so much. Friday night, I'm getting ready and (tmi warning) my urine is bloody. So sex was NOT in the cards. Went to the walk in the next day, got my antibiotics, and basically was out of commission until yesterday :-(
> 
> We got one extra in yesterday, but I feel it was too late, and I wasn't willing to let it 'pool' for very long (not cleaning up immediately can cause uti's)
> 
> In relation to other comments, I'd not heard of the baby aspirin thing before, but it usually makes me feel nauseous, so not something I'd try.
> 
> Star and PDubbs - we'll get there soon. I know it.

:hugs: that sucks! I felt the same way before my bfp, when my son was in the hospital. We Managed
To dtd sat morning and i got positives sat morning and even on Monday morning, and we dtd Monday night, but as i got a negative on Sunday, i figured Monday was a lost cause.....

I felt like the whole weekend wasn't able to be taken advantage of, but of course the main thing was that my son got better, which he did. I managed to get my bfp with barely any :sex: in my window....so you never know


----------



## Angel wings13

Icklebean said:


> Hui hun. The link to them is there. Click on nub theory xxx

Realized it was a link and just posted in the thread you made....


----------



## Angel wings13

Slef- aspirin has always made me nauseous too! Which is weird, cuz i have like an iron stomach, even the strongest anti biotics don't make me nauseous, or general anesthesia.
But the regular dose is 325, baby aspirin (what a lot of people take for heart health,) is only 81


----------



## FTMommy01

Has anyone else experienced pain in their upper abdomen? its not severe but it can be bad sometimes. It happened all last night I could barely sit up, it seemed like my stomach wanted to burst open...my guess is that everything was stretching and moving?? Everything is fine and back to normal now but man was that painful!


----------



## AnakeRose

FTMommy01 said:


> Has anyone else experienced pain in their upper abdomen? its not severe but it can be bad sometimes. It happened all last night I could barely sit up, it seemed like my stomach wanted to burst open...my guess is that everything was stretching and moving?? Everything is fine and back to normal now but man was that painful!

Oh god yes!, right under my ribs. I was so uncomfortable for a few days that I didn't want to do ANYTHING. Most likely baby sitting on a nerve or it's everything stretching to make room. I wouldn't get too concerned about it unless it lasts for a long time or starts coming in waves. I felt like I had pulled a muscle in my stomach :(


----------



## Angel wings13

FTMommy01 said:


> Has anyone else experienced pain in their upper abdomen? its not severe but it can be bad sometimes. It happened all last night I could barely sit up, it seemed like my stomach wanted to burst open...my guess is that everything was stretching and moving?? Everything is fine and back to normal now but man was that painful!

 definitely! On 3 occasions it felt like my stomach was twisting and knotting up...just under the rib cage....basically centered but sorta all over. It would hurt bad and then a spasm would come that was so intense it brought years to my eyes...
The only thing i have found in common with these 3 episodes is being a little constipated - for awhile i was only going once every 8 days! Now i seen to go about 2-3 times a week...
But the stomach pain i guess is a sort of indigestion - some gas, maybe too big of a meal on top of not using the bathroom and it makes a recipe for disaster! I did not have this at all with my other pregnancies.


----------



## Angel wings13

Oh yeah, and the stretching/moving around, I'm sure yoU're right and that also plays a role!


----------



## slefebvre

Thank everyone. I'm not assuming I'm out, cause I'm pretty sure I felt ovulation on Friday night (I was worried it was my kidneys but it was at the front, so ovaries are more likely). I'm past the point where stressing will do me any good. 

Here's to hoping for a Canada Day BFP! (though I'll also be testing on the 30th cause we have a party that night, and it's nice to know if a couple drinks are safe)


----------



## Angel wings13

Omg. This it's a horrific story!
This is why I only allow family members to watch my kids at young ages, although these people were "family" they are clearly not fit for being around children! Brace yourselves


https://www.theblaze.com/stories/20...amounts-of-cocaine-and-heroin-by-babysitters/


----------



## Angel wings13

Since becoming pregnant, my life time battle with insomnia finally was subdued...and has, tonight, come back with a vengeance . Making up for lost time i assume. :brat:

To make matters worse, I've been waking up earlier and earlier, which hasn't been too bad since I've been generally going to sleep at a decent time...

Sigh.


----------



## Wugz22

That sucks Angel! Do you take anything for insomnia? My husband has had trouble sleeping ever since he came back from Iraq but now has some wonderful pills that let us both sleep:thumbup:


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> That sucks Angel! Do you take anything for insomnia? My husband has had trouble sleeping ever since he came back from Iraq but now has some wonderful pills that let us both sleep:thumbup:

No, not really. I have been on klonopin for like 4 years, for both anxiety caused by graves disease, as well as "bad sleep" - I used to have extreme night terrors, sleep paralysis, sleep walking, etc, that made me more tired than before falling asleep. I've dealt with insomnia since I wasa child.
It comes and goes in intensity. Theklonopin doesn't make me sleepy, but it does help me sleep much better. I was finally going to bed by midnight for a while after getting pregnant, but the last few days I'm staying up a little later, and a little later. Last night i finally fell asleep around 330 am. If this keeps up, i will soon be going to bed around 5 am...

I'm hoping it's temporary, but most of my life i go thru this pattern, and it seems like it's coming back. I'm so tired, but simply can't shut my brain off and go to sleep. I need complete darkness (have black out curtains in our bedroom) and silence, except for a small fan by my head to make "white noise" to drown out any other noise...if i even just barely hear a TV in another room,or anything, i can't sleep. It sucks.


----------



## PDubs10612

I've never suffered from insomnia, quite the opposite as far as being able to sleep at 9 but I am an extremely light sleeper...I blame a VERY loud snoring ex that forced me into using earplugs for 3 years just so I could sleep...anyway...every now and again I put them in because the creaks in our floor wake me up, so does the dog's tag hitting her collar, DH rolling his office chair, and the sound of my DH opening or closing the bedroom door....ANYWAY...in all the years with my ex it was a MAJOR issue so we tried a ton of models until we found the Peltor No Touch Ear Plugs...of which I bought a huge box, TWICE...they are amazing and really do block almost everything out...if you really want help with noise I suggest you try a pair..I got a box of 100, not sure if you can get smaller quantities or not

https://www.envirosafetyproducts.com/peltor-no-touch-earplugs.html


----------



## Wugz22

Oh man, not sleeping is the worst. My heart goes out to you! My DH takes trazadone. It doesn't make you drowsy at all, just relieves nighttime anxiety. No idea what is safe to take during pregnancy though. We're addicted to sleeping with the fan too. Have to take it with us when we travel.


----------



## AnakeRose

I've also been having trouble sleeping and staying asleep when I do fall asleep :( I've been getting more and more uncomfortable and it's grating on me. 

Today I developed a intense ache feeling on my right side under my ribs and all the way round to my back...paired with really bad heart burn I'm miserable today!


----------



## Angel wings13

Sorry Rose! :hugs:
Unfortunately that will probably come and go for the remainder. All depends on how the baby sits, which nerves or organs he's pressing on....you'll have good days and bad days....
I bet he's kicking up a storm at this point! I REALLY love when the movements get active! (till the last 4 weeks when they are big and can REALLY pack a punch or push or stretch against your sides real hard

My youngest really hurt me towards the end...literally could tell if it was his butt, foot, head, elbow, etc...you could SEE it!


----------



## confetti83

:hugs: Rose. I am feeling the same at the moment. The only position I can breathe well in is standing up. It takes me half an hour everytime to find a good position wheli in bed or sitting pfffff. Plus I am waking up again during the night and cant get back to sleep and tge only comfy side is the right cause if I stay too much on the left my leg tingles and goes numb. At least I know that when bubs maybe moves down I will have my breath back.


----------



## AnakeRose

I was getting BH contractions last night too...my whole stomach went rock hard for 30ish min at a time for about 6 hours. Nothing today. I think that's what was causing my discomfort yesterday at first, but then later on they didn't hurt at all, just felt tight. I'm not overly worried about it. 

Doing a thrift store search today for crib bedding. I'm a member of several Facebook shop & swap pages and one lady has a whole bunch for sale so I'm going out there later to see what she has. Gotta love getting stuff that's nearly new for a fraction of the price of new :)


----------



## Angel wings13

Ugh...330 am was when I went to bed Tuesday night, and 4 am last night. :growlmad:

I knew it. Insomnia is coming back, hard and fast....in just 2 nights I went from going to bed at a decent-ish hour to 4 am. This isn't good :nope:


----------



## FTMommy01

Mine is finally going away. The only thing that helped me was Unisom. It put me right to sleep and I actually never felt drowsy in the morning. Good luck, I know how hard it is to deal with I wish it upon NOBODY!


----------



## AnakeRose

Well I got my blood meter today. I can't explain why, but I freaked out when they tried to show me how to prick my finger. I think I had worked my head up to thinking it was going to hurt. After I finally did it, it wasn't so bad. 

First meal under my new GD eating plan. It's going to take a bit to get used to. I was doing a weight loss plan before and this one counts cheese as a protein and not a dairy...ugh...I LOVE CHEESE! 

Tonight's meal consisted of 2 cups of cut up veggies (cucumber, tomato, red onion, cilantro) with lime juice on it, chicken burger with bbq sauce and a whole wheat pita. 

Not too bad, but I overcooked the chicken burger...woops! Apparently I was eating WAY too much protein and not enough carbs.


----------



## FTMommy01

Rose, that meal actually doesnt sound too bad! Im sure its going to be difficult but thats motherhood for ya lol!

Just got back from my NT scan, she didnt say whether she thought it looked more like a girl or boy grrr LOL thought I might get lucky! Little peanut was moving around like crazy!! Heartbeats at 165, just love seeing my baby :cloud9:

Here is the pic, any thoughts?!

PS- the tech thought it was cute how obsessed my daughter Hayden is with the baby already so she put "Haydens Baby" on the pic :haha:
 



Attached Files:







photo.JPG
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## AnakeRose

So my nutritionist was basically no help. I tried my first breakfast meal this morning and I was STARVING afterward and it made my blood sugar shoot up. I think we need to do some tweeking.


----------



## Angel wings13

FTMommy01 said:


> Rose, that meal actually doesnt sound too bad! Im sure its going to be difficult but thats motherhood for ya lol!
> 
> Just got back from my NT scan, she didnt say whether she thought it looked more like a girl or boy grrr LOL thought I might get lucky! Little peanut was moving around like crazy!! Heartbeats at 165, just love seeing my baby :cloud9:
> 
> Here is the pic, any thoughts?!
> 
> PS- the tech thought it was cute how obsessed my daughter Hayden is with the baby already so she put "Haydens Baby" on the pic :haha:

Skull looks girly, but that's not very reliable... I can't really see a for sure nub. There are a
A couple possible nubs, but might be a leg part or something. I went through my DVD frame by frame, and FINALLY got a nub shot! I'll post it in a second...
Looks very girlie, and I'm not just saying that cuz i want a girl lol. Seriously, the nub is parallel to the body, not sticking up at ALL.... I go next week for a gender scan! Despite the last tech's guess of boy, I'm leaning slightly girl based on my original thoughts and my nub shot, but we shall see!


----------



## Angel wings13

First image is nub shot, second is the "best" (not good at all though) 3d shot we got of part of the face...the arm is covering the left hand side and the placenta covering the right hand side, so all you see is the nose and lips....I was surprised at how developed the lips were for 13+3!


----------



## Angel wings13

My baby's heart beat was 165 at the NT scan too!


----------



## AnakeRose

My little guys heart beat was 169bpm at first so that's why we were convinced we were having a girl!


----------



## PDubs10612

Just saw This is the End....so funny...in tears laughing so much at least half the time...next movie I want to see (in August) We're the Millers: https://movies.yahoo.com/video/were-millers-redband-trailer-184023173.html


----------



## starbaby2404

Went to the doctor Thursday....still a :bfn: at 31st cycle day. He started me on Prometrium again and I'm to start my 4th cycle of clomid at 50mg on cycle days 5-9....He said...well, we are at 3 months, so what we do next is your choice...we can move you on to a FS and if you can afford it shots and all that kind of stuff. Or we can try for another 3 cycles and see what happens...However, I think you need to lose some weight. And then it might happen....He also told me that alot of things that an FS can do for me to get me pregnant, will cause prematurity...which I have problems with preterm labor as it is...so I'm really scared to go to those lengths....I mean if it comes down to it I will but I wanna do everything possible with my actual Dr before I move on....I mean I can obviously do it naturally...I already have 2 kids with no assistance....naturally conceived....gettin' a bit down....just wanna give the hubby a child of his own bloodline....heading into cylce 15 of ttc....errrrgggg. :growlmad:


----------



## PDubs10612

So sorry to hear star :hugs: I have about another week to know where I am at...if I ovulated but didn't conceive I should have AF on the 27th and if I didn't ovulate I will be on prometrium to restart cycle on the 2nd when I go to see FS....HOPEFULLY that doesn't happen, but I'm feeling doubtful that I can do this on my own, even with all the meds and vits I'm on from FS...I'm sure weightloss would aid me as well as I'm not an idiot but I can't seem to lose it...Guess I haven't been doin enough...FS hasn't brought up the weight at all...hopefully good news is only shortly down the road for us all :dust:


----------



## Angel wings13

starbaby2404 said:


> Went to the doctor Thursday....still a :bfn: at 31st cycle day. He started me on Prometrium again and I'm to start my 4th cycle of clomid at 50mg on cycle days 5-9....He said...well, we are at 3 months, so what we do next is your choice...we can move you on to a FS and if you can afford it shots and all that kind of stuff. Or we can try for another 3 cycles and see what happens...However, I think you need to lose some weight. And then it might happen....He also told me that alot of things that an FS can do for me to get me pregnant, will cause prematurity...which I have problems with preterm labor as it is...so I'm really scared to go to those lengths....I mean if it comes down to it I will but I wanna do everything possible with my actual Dr before I move on....I mean I can obviously do it naturally...I already have 2 kids with no assistance....naturally conceived....gettin' a bit down....just wanna give the hubby a child of his own bloodline....heading into cylce 15 of ttc....errrrgggg. :growlmad:

I think for now you're making the wise choice....at least your doc is giving you clomid and prometrium, you should ask if he would be willing to put you on Metformin.
It's a diabetic drug but FS these days also use it for PCOS AND for some women with unexplained fertility...it's possible to NOT be diabetic OR have pcos, but still have insulin resistance issues in your organs, especially b ovaries....look it up online, and see if you would want to at least give it a try. It also us supposed to help you lose weight too.

I was on it for a short time, 
My primary b thought I might have had pcos, due to irregular cycles and I've always been thin but suddenly gained like 15 - 20 pounds....she put me on a trial, and i lost 10 lbs in 6 weeks without trying AT ALL, and had my first 28 day cycle since my miscarriage! But my initial bloods came back and it turned out my graves disease was kicking back up which can cause similar symptoms, so we adjusted my thyroid meds and stopped the Metformin...

But anyways, it works for quite a few women, maybe not immediately, but I read on the Soul Cysters site how many women were having luck with the clomid/Metformin combo...

Just an idea....

I know you guys will (you and Pdubs) will get your baby, it's just a matter if when...

I'm sorry you've both been trying so long. Just think how sweet the reward will be when you do get it!

:dust:


----------



## Angel wings13

I've had a nice, relaxing, and fairly boring (the minute I finished my book) weekend. Where are you , nut hutters?


----------



## confetti83

I had a relaxing weekend too. My hb put up our 8feet pool. It is reallt getting hot here and having a dip is totallt bliss and gives me my breath back. I am having difficulty breathing like I did with my son but in the pool I feel reborn. Hope u all had a lovely weekend too


----------



## PDubs10612

Didn't do too much...went to a beer and bbq show and some open houses with DH and my sister...and then went to another sister's house yesterday (in TO) for dinner with my parents....nice weekend....pretty relaxed until I was woken up by some major cramping at 5 am this morning...kinda happy about that though haha


----------



## FTMommy01

Star, my best friend was put on metformin for her PCOS and conceived within the first month. She had been trying for almost a year! 

So I changed my gender appointment to July 13th. Thats the earliest they will look for anything for you and Im getting anxious so I thought I might as well try! That gives me a little less than three weeks to wait, hoping they get a clear shot!!


----------



## PDubs10612

I've been on Metformin (1500mg) since March...haven't noticed a difference in anything though...I don't have any cysts but have signs of insulin resistance...and since I don't have any side effects and it's pretty cheap he said to just stay on it for now


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> I had a relaxing weekend too. My hb put up our 8feet pool. It is reallt getting hot here and having a dip is totallt bliss and gives me my breath back. I am having difficulty breathing like I did with my son but in the pool I feel reborn. Hope u all had a lovely weekend too

I've been getting shortness of breath too, but I don't understand why, considering how far along I am. Sometimes it happens just by talking. It's weird


----------



## AnakeRose

I started noticing that around 15 weeks too Angel. Makes doing exercise more difficult for me because I have asthma. 

30 Weeks today!! :happydance::dance::headspin::bunny:

FINALLY got started on the baby's room last night! Michael got the carpets cleaned so now I have free reign to get it all organized. I had it all drawn out on paper and must have mis-measured because nothing fit where I thought it was going to go! Had to do some serious re-arranging, but I think I have a setup that will work. I'll post pictures when we have everything totally done. I have a tree decal that I want to put on the wall, the mobile hanging from the ceiling, some photo frames and some star foam cutouts to put up. Getting excited!!


----------



## PDubs10612

So exciting Anake :) can't wait for pics!


----------



## FTMommy01

Wow 30 weeks...seems so crazy!! I feel like your pregnancy went super fast!!


----------



## Angel wings13

It does seem fast! Wow! And confetti like 3 weeks behind her! 

I love those wall decals! There are so many options and you don't ruin the wall in the process! I really hope bubs cooperates in a definitive way cuz I'm just dying to shop!


----------



## Angel wings13

There is this awesome Graco 4 n 1 pack n play that i LOVE, it can be used as portable crib and has attachments to make a temporary bassinet, plus changing "hammock", etc, it's like $140, found a barely used one one for $45 and I'm picking it up tomorrow since its the exact one I want! If I waited and asked around I might find someone that would give/lend me one for free, but I really want this one! So I figured may as well get it!


----------



## AnakeRose

You're not kidding it's seemed fast!! Weeks 26-29 seemed to drag a bit, but now that I can start setting everything up it'll go by in a flash.


----------



## Angel wings13

FTMommy01 said:


> Star, my best friend was put on metformin for her PCOS and conceived within the first month. She had been trying for almost a year!
> 
> So I changed my gender appointment to July 13th. Thats the earliest they will look for anything for you and Im getting anxious so I thought I might as well try! That gives me a little less than three weeks to wait, hoping they get a clear shot!!

I am beyond anxious! I just want to KNOW. Now! I was anxious with my boys too, but not nearly as bad as this! It needs to be obvious too or I know I won't be satisfied!


----------



## PDubs10612

I'm out again for this cycle...but on the major positive side of things, I must have ovulated this cycle since I got AF on my own, 31 day cycle even :)


----------



## FTMommy01

Awesome Pdubbs!! Well...that you ovulated! It will come soon for you I just know it!


----------



## PDubs10612

haha thanks :) obviously not the OPTIMAL outcome, but good nonetheless...trying to move my FS appt. up right now to talk about this cycle's options


----------



## Angel wings13

That's a huge step forward! Awesome :happydance:

My doc had said that's one of ths hardest to overcome....if you keep that up, you'll be preggo in no time!


----------



## Angel wings13

3 1/2 more hours till hopefully I learn gender! I will update as soon as possible!!


----------



## FTMommy01

I say boy!!


----------



## PDubs10612

I guess boy too...sheesh that would make a lot of boys :)


----------



## confetti83

P dubs I am sry the witch got you but yay for ov!

Angel I am saying boy too.


----------



## AnakeRose

I'll be different and say GIRL

GD is starting to PISS ME OFF!! :growlmad:

I seriously can't win when it comes to what I'm eating. One day I'm fine, the next I eat the SAME thing and it shoots my blood sugar way up. I haven't gone over 8.0 yet (thankfully), but it's still higher than the optimal ranges.


----------



## Angel wings13

Definitely , positively a member of team......





:blue:


No doubt at ALL. Clear as day lol, first thing we saw!
The guy said "first we'll look at the heart and then gender" then the baby popped up, and he said "nevermind! The baby had other things in mind!" Then he pointed to the screen and said"you wanna guess?" Lol
Everyone was like "uh, boy?"
He laughed and said definitely, but he'd show us more shots just to be clear....
I'll upload some pics later


----------



## PDubs10612

yay :) holy team blue :)


----------



## AnakeRose

Welcome to Team :blue:!!

I only said girl cause everyone was saying boy :)

SO HAPPY for you girl!!


----------



## Angel wings13




----------



## Angel wings13

For the top pic the guy said "oh look he's on the phone" :rofl:

He stayed like that for a few minutes, not really moving, and the gut said "ok little man, get off the phone now" lol.


----------



## AnakeRose

Nice...not much doubt there! I wish I could have seen my photo that showed he's a boy!


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> Nice...not much doubt there! I wish I could have seen my photo that showed he's a boy!

That's not even a.typical gender shot, its just how he showed up on the screen, We saw other views too, there is literally zero doubt...even if a girl still had a nub at this point (most don't), it would be more like a.swollen nub...definitely not an upward elongated protrusion...



Ft mommy: I hope you get your little boy! Gotta follow the trend.....but one if you HAS got to end up with a girl!


----------



## FTMommy01

Yayyyy congratulations Angel!!! Man oh man this Blue trend has got me excited! Although my little girl is soo darn sweet I would love to have another, plus Im so incredibly close with my sister, I would love for my daughter to have that bond with someone so either way I am going to be so happy! Ugh 17 more days to wait!


----------



## Angel wings13

It's the waiting that sucks! I'm so horrible at it!
Is nice not having anything to stress over (at the moment anyways ;) )
Now just the excitement of a new baby! :baby:


----------



## PDubs10612

yay DH got a job today :)


----------



## AnakeRose

PDubs10612 said:


> yay DH got a job today :)

yay! that's great!


----------



## FTMommy01

Just got back from my pap & cultures, ouch...such an uncomfortable feeling when they do that...glad its over. Got my results back from my NT scan everything looks normal! Heart rate was 168 today, sad today wasnt a day I got to see the baby but two more weeks and hopefully ill be able to find out gender!!


----------



## confetti83

Yay another one joining team blue!

Congrats on hbs new job P dubs.

Ft time passes slowly when u r looking forward for something.

Afm I attended my first prenatal class for refreshers today. I will be doing some exercises to help baby turn head down cause right now he is lying transverse.


----------



## Angel wings13

PDubs10612 said:


> yay DH got a job today :)

Congrats :dance:


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> Yay another one joining team blue!
> 
> Congrats on hbs new job P dubs.
> 
> Ft time passes slowly when u r looking forward for something.
> 
> Afm I attended my first prenatal class for refreshers today. I will be doing some exercises to help baby turn head down cause right now he is lying transverse.

I wonder what the opposite exercises would be....sounds silly, but I'm "supposed" to have a c.section but they told me that last time then changed their minds....it's a long crazy story, but I can't go thru labor and simply refuse to....I know how nuts it sounds, lol.


----------



## Wugz22

Yay for baby boy angel!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## AnakeRose

confetti83 said:


> Yay another one joining team blue!
> 
> Congrats on hbs new job P dubs.
> 
> Ft time passes slowly when u r looking forward for something.
> 
> Afm I attended my first prenatal class for refreshers today. I will be doing some exercises to help baby turn head down cause right now he is lying transverse.

oooh I could use those exercises too!


----------



## confetti83

Anake if you really want a c section try and play music through headphones loudly at the top of your tummy they say babies follow the music. I will be doing the same near my pelvis hope he turns.


----------



## confetti83

sooo here are some bump pics first one 23wks second at 26 1/2 wks. It seems I am a bit rounder but not bigger. Ladies post your bumps!!
 



Attached Files:







20130604_085449-1.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 2









2013-06-27 08.33.18.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## starbaby2404

Good Morning Ladies!! 

Angel--Congrats! So happy for you! Little boys are so fun! 

PDubbs--Yay for hubby! bet thats a lot of stress of your shoulders. 

Anake--GD is such a pain in the A$$! I'm sorry you are having such a bad time with it. 

AFM, It's been a few days since I have been on here. Took the boys out for a nature hike. We were out there for 1.5 hrs. It was fun, and great cardio exercise....just very hot (90), sweaty and sticky. But as the dr. said, I need to lose weight....currently tipping the scales at 230. I have lost 10 lbs in 3 months...but it needs to get better than that. It WILL come off, and then, I WILL GET KNOCKED UP!!!...LOL..never thought back in the day when I was 125 lbs that I would be in this situation...losing weight just to gain it all back (with baby)..:shrug: Just gotta stay positive. And keep working at it. 

Hope all is well with everyone!:hugs:


----------



## Angel wings13

I will post a bump pic later on :)
I haven't even taken one yet, plus it's a.pain uploading them from my phone ( I always use my phone, my kids took over the lap top and my phone just seems faster, the down side is auto correct typos lol)

We are getting ready to go to my mom's house for Jake's 7th birthday, which was 2 days ago, but we're celebrating today :)

She has a pool and we don't so that will be the game plan.

Also my bump changes. Some 
days it's barely there, other days it's sticking out like I'm 7 months! Bloat I guess, still get constipated too, but not nearly as bad as it was during first tri. By day 6 of an 8 day no poop stretch, I was in serious pain! Now I'm going about 3 times a week give o or take....

Just in case anyone is interested in my poop habits :rofl:

Some more TMI: my cm it's
Creamy and white, and pretty consistent. I was worried I might have a yeast infection, but my cultures came back normal...I swear I just don't remember having some of these
Symptoms with my other pregnancies....
Ok off to swim! Well I'll be watching anyways.


----------



## Wugz22

So I just got duped into buying this $24 squeaky giraffe toy from Motherhood. The lady pressured me at the register when all I wanted was some belly lotion! Apparently its a "must have" according to her... Sohpie the giraffe... anyone know what the hype is all about? Lol.


----------



## AnakeRose

Wugz22 said:


> So I just got duped into buying this $24 squeaky giraffe toy from Motherhood. The lady pressured me at the register when all I wanted was some belly lotion! Apparently its a "must have" according to her... Sohpie the giraffe... anyone know what the hype is all about? Lol.

Uhh...who? they must get a kickback for every one they sell :)


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> Wugz22 said:
> 
> 
> So I just got duped into buying this $24 squeaky giraffe toy from Motherhood. The lady pressured me at the register when all I wanted was some belly lotion! Apparently its a "must have" according to her... Sohpie the giraffe... anyone know what the hype is all about? Lol.
> 
> Uhh...who? they must get a kickback for every one they sell :)Click to expand...

I'm with Rose. Never heard of it o or seen it, and newborns aren't going to want something that squeaks. He/she may like it in a few months after being born.


----------



## PDubs10612

Wugz...I totally have heard of the giraffe...every baby shower I have ever been at there has been that giraffe...can't remember the specifics but it is a full teething toy and squeaker as well..the legs are supposed to be the best for teething at the back of the mouth...anywho...i don't think it's a kickback thing, it really is one of those highly recommended toys :) Just don't put it in the bath if you want the squeaker to continue working haha


----------



## Wugz22

PDubs - thank goodness someone has actually heard of this thing! Lol! Do you guys have the Motherhood store in your towns? I'm never going back. Overly aggressive sales people taking advantage of first time mothers who have no idea what they need!!!!!! :dohh:


----------



## Angel wings13

I just see so many cute things, it's like becoming an addiction. I have limited myself to newborn and 3 month clothing though. I'm buying sale and clearance stuff too. I figure by the time I have the shower I'll make sure only clothes over 3 months are on the registry. I already have a 3 pack of onesies, long and short sleeve, plain white (only $4!) About 5 sleep n plays (up to 3 months), 2 sleep gowns, another "grow with me" onesie set (half newborn half 3 months) and matching pants , so cute , only like $8 altogether for those, a $2 pack of sea animal wash cloths, and a support soft plush blue blanket with whales on clearance for $3(regular price is $13!), a 10 pk of plain white newborn dicks, and 2 outfits with matching bibs and hats with ears (also clearance), 3 pack onesie NY giants, 3 pack onesie Miami hurricanes with matching booties that are super soft and look like sneakers, and a thick hooded towel/blanket that is some sort of material that could be both. With the exception of the football stuff (you have no idea how hard it was to NOT buy a baby cheer leader outfit, this will be my last child and I've always loved those!) I've probably only spent like $ 40, the football stuff I also got on sale, but it was online during a fathers day special with $10 off and free shipping, I also got myself a maternity Giants tee plus Jason fathers day stuff, so I figured may as well get the baby stuff too, cuz that's the one place things can be expensive. ...ooh yeah, I also bought a couple bottles, and the Johnson & Johnson travel set. Wow, written out it sounds like.a LOT:rofl:
I swear it's been here and there and hasn't seemed expensive at all, I just figured if I see adorable stuff marked down like 60%, may as well get it!

Ooh yeah:blush: I just remembered one more thing...this duper cute outfit that unless I find something better, will be the "bring baby home" outfit. It's made of soft fleece with grey fleece Pants and a soft yellow sweater with an elephant and little hoodie. That was also marked down from $12 to $7, and in the interest of "what if I can't find anything cuter for a bring home outfit" :haha:

Ok I have a problem. It's like the poas addiction has morphed into a whole new demon! After the bfp, I was obsessed with heart beat, then the NT scan, then getting a DVD, then gender...now, shopping! My God at what point does this stop??? Oh, and that 4 in 1 pack n play I bought for $45 I saw today at target for $169 new! So that was really a steal! Plus the one I got looks brand new, had every little piece, even the instructions are in the plastic wrap still!


----------



## Angel wings13

:blush:
Omg! I said "10 pack of white newborn dicks"
Damn auto correct! I DID NOT purchase that!!
Should have said "socks"
I cannot BELIEVE the crap my phone does to me!!


:rofl:

Found other mistakes too, that I corrected, but figured I'd leave the funny one for laughs..


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz, cuz you're 6 days behind me, I never know what "fruit" my baby is at size wise till, see on Fridays, so now I know last week he was a naval orange but have no clue what he is this week.


----------



## PDubs10612

Wugz..I haven't heard of motherhood but am not that into the specialty type baby shops...mostly around me there is toys/babys'r'us, children's place, and once upon a child (consignment store for children stuff) and then like wal-mart and stuff...i can definitely see some sales people taking advantage...I've been reading lots of "essentials" lists from mother's blogs that focus on what you REALLY need...I will be taking the research approach to preparing for baby...you know, when I finally get a BFP haha :)


----------



## PDubs10612

This is one of my favourite articles on the preparing for baby matter and what to buy
https://www.mrmoneymustache.com/2011/09/09/mrs-money-mustache-what-do-newborn-babies-really-need/


----------



## Wugz22

Great article PDubs, thanks!

You're an avocado this week, Angel!!!:bunny:
It sounds like your newest addiction is the most enjoyable of all your previous addictions!!!!

I have an appointment on Friday, buts its just with the NP and no sonogram or anything... do they listen to the heart beat or anything? Or am I literally driving all the way across town to pee in a cup and get weighed? :winkwink:


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> Great article PDubs, thanks!
> 
> You're an avocado this week, Angel!!!:bunny:
> It sounds like your newest addiction is the most enjoyable of all your previous addictions!!!!
> 
> I have an appointment on Friday, buts its just with the NP and no sonogram or anything... do they listen to the heart beat or anything? Or am I literally driving all the way across town to pee in a cup and get weighed? :winkwink:

Avocado? Cool! Lol
Not sure what NP is, but if its a prenatal appt, yes they will use a hand held doppler to check heart, and if for some reason they can't find it, don't freak, sometimes if the baby is turned the wrong way or if say (like me) you were to have scar tissue and an anterior placenta it can be hard to pick up...my next appt is Wednesday, just a regular check up, at the last one they couldn't find the hb and just turned on the u/s for literally 5 seconds to see the heart (which was fine, plus I was 12 weeks then and its not always possible to pick up on the hands held machines)....the lady even said "is picking it up, but not giving me a reading"(not sure how she could then tell it was picking it up? Maybe a little light comes on?)


----------



## Wugz22

Ok cool! NP=nurse practitioner. Now I'm excited!


----------



## confetti83

Newborn dicks :rofl:

cant believe I am nearly in third tri!!!! 2nd parentcraft lesson today the subject is vaginal delivery ahhhhh memories lol. 

I only have bought some babygrows cause I have everything from my son before he was born in Oct so nearly same time. I just need some socks and other stuff for me esp nursing bras cause my boobs have a life of their own this preg. Getting a bit worried cause of no weight gain and personally i think my bump has not grown loads. I have my docs appt nxt week so we will see.


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> Ok cool! NP=nurse practitioner. Now I'm excited!

If its a NP for your OB, then I would think so.


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> Newborn dicks :rofl:
> 
> cant believe I am nearly in third tri!!!! 2nd parentcraft lesson today the subject is vaginal delivery ahhhhh memories lol.
> 
> I only have bought some babygrows cause I have everything from my son before he was born in Oct so nearly same time. I just need some socks and other stuff for me esp nursing bras cause my boobs have a life of their own this preg. Getting a bit worried cause of no weight gain and personally i think my bump has not grown loads. I have my docs appt nxt week so we will see.

I wouldn't worry too much about weight gain and your bump....I know you mentioned eating healthier, and it could be your weight is just shifting and you may be carrying the baby more in your ribs and back - that's what I did with both my boys, especially my second....they would have mentioned an issue during one of your scans....
:hugs:


----------



## PDubs10612

saw the FS today...got a script for Femera for next cycle (end of July/August) if nothing good happens this time...will try 3 cycles with the Femera and then if nothing we will start talking about IVF/IUI and such...FX Femera helps me ovulate


----------



## Angel wings13

Is femara.like clomid?


----------



## PDubs10612

https://www.wdxcyber.com/debate-clomid-versus-femara.html

They are not the same product but are both used to hopefully bring on ovulation..Femara is newer than clomid and a bit more money as well...it also is not FDA approved as an infertility aid yet so some FS's don't prescribe it...My FS has had a lot of success with it with his patients that are IR and also on Metformin, it also has less side effects, though that is not something I was too worried about since I don't seem to have reactions to any meds :)


----------



## Wugz22

That sounds promising Pdubs!!! Positive thoughts going your way!


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> That sounds promising Pdubs!!! Positive thoughts going your way!

I agree! It sucks having to go thru
Hoops for this but just think of the reward! :baby: 

:dust:


----------



## starbaby2404

Excited for you PDubs!!! :dust::dust: your way!!:thumbup: 

I just finished with the:witch:....hopefully she disappears for the next 9 months....lol On day 3 of clomid 50mg for cycle days 5-9. will start OPKing again on sunday. According to the clomid calculator, our fertile days are the 10th to the 15th. So, you know what we'll be doing...lol:winkwink:..Hoping to see some more :bfp:s this month.


----------



## confetti83

:dust: to everyone


----------



## PDubs10612

Thanks everybody :) Really hoping for some good news soon...

Star I think we are pretty much on the same days...our fertile time according to FF is the 9-14th


----------



## Angel wings13

Ooh....you guys might get bfp's together like me, ft, and wugz! How neat if that happens!


----------



## Angel wings13

I really wish nazz would post....
The type of ectopic she had us very rare, and very dangerous, I hate how she was being treated by her doc...
I'm sure she is still hurt by everything, just wish would pop on real quick so we know she's ok. 2nd try has been MIA as well. :(


----------



## slefebvre

Hey everyone, I just can't help but be a little jealous reading angel, star, Anake and confetti talking about baby clothes and prenatal classes... I'm out again this cycle... 

I didn't even get to the 30th before af showed up, so I guess that saved me a test. But I'm still a little paranoid because I've been having a very strange pain, not quite muscular and not quite internal, right near where my uterus should be. 

I know that getting your period doesn't guarantee that you're not pregnant... Does it make sense to test?


----------



## Angel wings13

slefebvre said:


> Hey everyone, I just can't help but be a little jealous reading angel, star, Anake and confetti talking about baby clothes and prenatal classes... I'm out again this cycle...
> 
> I didn't even get to the 30th before af showed up, so I guess that saved me a test. But I'm still a little paranoid because I've been having a very strange pain, not quite muscular and not quite internal, right near where my uterus should be.
> 
> I know that getting your period doesn't guarantee that you're not pregnant... Does it make sense to test?

:hugs:
I know how you feel, confetti and Rose were
First, and when they would talk about their symptoms I couldn't help but wish it was me, but I was happy for them, I know its a confusing way to feel!

As for testing, idk if I'm the right one to answer that! My poas addiction was pretty bad, I'd probably test, lol, but I guess just go with what you feel, even if its for peace of mind.


----------



## AnakeRose

sorry girl :hugs: I'll tone it down. 

Holy crap am I exhausted today!! All I want to do is sleep. 

Went and saw The Lone Ranger last night with my parents and brother. What a riot of a movie that is! Although you can TOTALLY see Jack Sparrow coming out in Tonto...there's just a lot of similarities. The ending made the whole crowd burst into laughter...I won't ruin it for those who haven't seen it, but it's a gooder :)

Now I understand what people were talking about when they say "ohh you're going to be pregnant in the hot months"...40C here yesterday...no way I was going for a walk!


----------



## PDubs10612

haha...oh the pregnant in the heat....I honestly can't deal with a hot day as I am now and am very nervous to get pregnant much later than September as I won't be a good summer expectant mama....

as for the testing thing...I honestly would go with your gut...if you think it's something I would test just to be able to put it out of my mind and relax (like that's ever possible when TTC) I think it's a bit funny that you brought it up because I had a similar thought regarding being preggo even with a period only because I have had the worst nausea and migraines since the end of AF...I was in the hospital on Thursday and Sunday for the migraines and vomitting and today I feel awful again with a lot of head pain (way more than normal for my migraines) ...weird to have one every 3 days but our weather has been very wonky and barometric pressure seems to give them to me


----------



## Wugz22

Yeah heat + preggo sounds so uncomfortable. It's been pretty nice in the Midwest so far this summer but I know it's coming. I am definitely excited about 3rd tri during the fall because I feel like there are some super adorbs maternity outfits to rock. I'm thinking lots of leggings with long sweaters.... Doesn't get more comfortable than that!


----------



## Wugz22

So today I literally laughed out loud at this poor girl at lunch. I am so mean, but she told us they started TTC like, not even a week ago.... And during lunch she grabs her side and says (in complete seriosusness) "OmG I think I'm having implantation cramping!" I guess after 6-7 months of hard core trying I get a little irritated by girls who think it happens instantly. She wants me to bring her my left over preg test tomorrow and take it at work... WTF???:dohh:


----------



## AnakeRose

Wugz22 said:


> So today I literally laughed out loud at this poor girl at lunch. I am so mean, but she told us they started TTC like, not even a week ago.... And during lunch she grabs her side and says (in complete seriosusness) "OmG I think I'm having implantation cramping!" I guess after 6-7 months of hard core trying I get a little irritated by girls who think it happens instantly. She wants me to bring her my left over preg test tomorrow and take it at work... WTF???:dohh:

Don't you just want to smack people like that!!


----------



## PDubs10612

Wugz22 said:


> So today I literally laughed out loud at this poor girl at lunch. I am so mean, but she told us they started TTC like, not even a week ago.... And during lunch she grabs her side and says (in complete seriosusness) "OmG I think I'm having implantation cramping!" I guess after 6-7 months of hard core trying I get a little irritated by girls who think it happens instantly. She wants me to bring her my left over preg test tomorrow and take it at work... WTF???:dohh:

oh dear...that's awful...were we ever that naive?? haha so funny...something to be said about optimism I guess...good luck to the poor thing :)


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> So today I literally laughed out loud at this poor girl at lunch. I am so mean, but she told us they started TTC like, not even a week ago.... And during lunch she grabs her side and says (in complete seriosusness) "OmG I think I'm having implantation cramping!" I guess after 6-7 months of hard core trying I get a little irritated by girls who think it happens instantly. She wants me to bring her my left over preg test tomorrow and take it at work... WTF???:dohh:

Reminds me of that post where pepper were debating how early you can feel the baby move...
First off, there's a big variance of "normal", secondly, usually the more kids you have the softer your uterus is, etc....but anyways there was a girl, pregnant for the first time 6 weeks, sweating she could "feel" the baby "poking her all around her bell button"!
Unless the baby was in her stomach , that's just not possible at 6 weeks, nevermind the location, the baby is like 1/2 an inch long, he isn't poking anything!

I.just don't understand how some women are ignorant about their bodies like that


----------



## Angel wings13

Let's go out on a limb of the crazy tree, and say for some odd reason she did feel implantation (I know she didn't but this a what if scenario lol) then there still wouldn't be enough hcg by tomorrow for a hpt anyhow,derp! :dohh:

I'm a born researcher, perhaps more than is even healthy, :haha:, but you'd think anyone trying anything major, like having a baby, would be a little knowledgeable. Or at the very least know that they DON'T know, and should probably not say stuff they don't know anything about. I guess I'm mean too

Ignorance is annoying. I mean, I'm not saying I know everything either, but if I don't know what I'm talking about, I don't say anything, ya know? 

Are you going to bring her your test? Idk which is the best way to handle it....maybe offer to bring it to her like 2 days before Af is due and tell her how it sucks disappointing yourself...if she gets a negative (which I'd say is a safe bet) she's just going to test again anyways. ...


----------



## Wugz22

Oh I'm going to bring it so she can put her money where her mouth is!!!! lol! It's all she's talked about this week. "I peed 4 times this hour... omg I am totally pregnant!". It's all about attention in my opinion. If she was actually someone invested in TTC I would have way more interest, but it's more like "let's keep the convo revolving around me." And she said she gets her period every 14 days.... is ovulation even possible? omg I don't know why I am so catty today! I'll blame it on the hormones :devil:


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> Oh I'm going to bring it so she can put her money where her mouth is!!!! lol! It's all she's talked about this week. "I peed 4 times this hour... omg I am totally pregnant!". It's all about attention in my opinion. If she was actually someone invested in TTC I would have way more interest, but it's more like "let's keep the convo revolving around me." And she said she gets her period every 14 days.... is ovulation even possible? omg I don't know why I am so catty today! I'll blame it on the hormones :devil:

Yeah my hormones have definitely let their presence be known this time! Lol
Is she very young? I have a hard time picturing a grown woman acting like that. 

On a side note, when I was 18 I started getting my period every 2 weeks and that's what lead to diagnosing the cancer in my left ovary and fallopian tube. So if that's really happening to her, she needs to see the doc, doesn't mean its cancer, but it means there is a problem, and idk how she could even think pregnancy us possible if she us having 2 week cycles. If she is ovulating, doing so that early in a cycle is releasing bad eggs, they need time to mature uterine lining needs about a week after your period to build back up. So IF that's true and IF she's ovulating, it would be bad eggs 
plus a luteal phase defect, I don't get how she doesn't see this as an issue that needs resolving before ttc


----------



## Angel wings13

Little guy just gave me his first kick! Caught me by total surprise! I've been feeling flutters, especially when I lay down and push gently on my belly...but I was just sitting, leafing through fb and hi-ya! I even yelped just cuz I wad totally not even expecting it! I hope this means I'll feel regular movement soon !
:happydance:


----------



## AnakeRose

Awesome!

I jumped the first time I felt my little guy kick. I was lying in bed and bump :) Now I just wish he'd lay off when I'm trying to sleep!!


----------



## Wugz22

No movements for me yet... normal though for first time mom's to not feel it until later though... right? Dr.'s appt this morning, I have a mile long list of question. One of which is about sleeping position. I'm a total back sleeper and can't seem to make the switch to the side!


----------



## PDubs10612

so exciting for you ladies to have the baby movin :)


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> No movements for me yet... normal though for first time mom's to not feel it until later though... right? Dr.'s appt this morning, I have a mile long list of question. One of which is about sleeping position. I'm a total back sleeper and can't seem to make the switch to the side!

Totally normal. I don't think I even felt flutters with my first. I can remember exactly when my first kicked, but I want to say around 18 or 19 weeks, idk if that's early or normal, but he was karate kid in there. I think I read "normal" is anywhere from 17-24 weeks. It's a erode range. I thought I wouldn't feel it till later cuz my placenta is in front of the baby, and a lot if women with anterior placenta say they didn't feel the baby move till later since the placenta is in the way...


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> No movements for me yet... normal though for first time mom's to not feel it until later though... right? Dr.'s appt this morning, I have a mile long list of question. One of which is about sleeping position. I'm a total back sleeper and can't seem to make the switch to the side!

They recommend laying on your left, to improve blood flow. I'm a back sleeper too. Even if I fall asleep on my side I always roll to my back. I think they say to try to do it by 20 weeks, but if it's not your norm, start practicing now. I tried a tip I read, putting a pillow between your knees while on your left side - one night it worked, one night it didn't. It also said if you're still rolling, try putting a large pillow behind your back, to make rolling harder. I haven't tired that yet. I'm not overly worried about it, I also had a hard time with my second son staying on my left side. I would wake up on my stomach sometimes! But I had no issues. I think it's just one of those things to "do if you can" but it's not out right dangerous if you don't...as long as your placenta and baby are remaining normal.


----------



## Wugz22

Yeah my nurse told me sleep on the side by week 20 today too...better start practicing! Nice, strong heart beat from the Doppler so that made my day. Gender scan set for Aug. 5! I will be blown away if its not a boy!


----------



## AnakeRose

Wugz22 said:


> No movements for me yet... normal though for first time mom's to not feel it until later though... right? Dr.'s appt this morning, I have a mile long list of question. One of which is about sleeping position. I'm a total back sleeper and can't seem to make the switch to the side!

Everyone is different. I felt the first flutters around 14 weeks, but I passed it off as gas at first. They kept happening and got stronger. Don't worry if you haven't felt your bubs move yet :) 

'They' say the ideal position is sleeping on your left side so you're not putting pressure on your organs, but if I sleep on my left, my little guy complains! He's transverse and lying on my right side and only calms down if I'm on my back or on my right. I'd say sleep in whatever position is comfortable for you! There's a risk of putting pressure on the blood vessels to the placenta if you lie on your back, but it's minimal and won't harm your baby. If you're not comfortable and can't sleep then that's not good either!


----------



## AnakeRose

Wugz22 said:


> Yeah my nurse told me sleep on the side by week 20 today too...better start practicing! Nice, strong heart beat from the Doppler so that made my day. Gender scan set for Aug. 5! I will be blown away if its not a boy!

We need a girl in here! :thumbup:


----------



## PDubs10612

I know it was a little while ago we were talking about the sophie the giraffe toy, but i just found it semi-featured in this article along with some other toys recommended for development: https://mamaot.com/2012/07/09/15-toys-for-babys-first-year/


----------



## AnakeRose

PDubs10612 said:


> I know it was a little while ago we were talking about the sophie the giraffe toy, but i just found it semi-featured in this article along with some other toys recommended for development: https://mamaot.com/2012/07/09/15-toys-for-babys-first-year/

I still think it's a marketing gimmick. Sounds like a chew toy for a dog!


----------



## Wugz22

PDubs10612 said:


> I know it was a little while ago we were talking about the sophie the giraffe toy, but i just found it semi-featured in this article along with some other toys recommended for development: https://mamaot.com/2012/07/09/15-toys-for-babys-first-year/

Yay Sohpie! Ha! I thinks it's pretty cute. I guess we'll see if it lives upto it's hype... I'll let you girls know in a year! :)


----------



## Angel wings13

I'm not sure I'm convinced on Sophie either, mainly cuz the price for what it is, but it is cute, and I liked the link to the main article.

In a lot of ways I feel preggo for the first time, seems like a different life time when my boys were born. I'm sure within a day or 2 everything will come back though


----------



## Wugz22

17 weeks Angel! Eeeek that seems so far into it! It still only feels like a week ago we were analyzing our FF chats!


----------



## Wugz22

I believe you're an onion now...


----------



## AnakeRose

Wugz22 said:


> 17 weeks Angel! Eeeek that seems so far into it! It still only feels like a week ago we were analyzing our FF chats!

Tell me about it!! I went back to when I got my + and I was SO sure I was out that month lol


----------



## AnakeRose

Not sure if it was you guys or the other group I'm in that wanted to see, but here's some photos of our little guy's room. So far the current consensus is his name will be Evan Michael DeGroot :D but we'll have to see when he's born. 

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/IMG_20130705_211926_zps0160a94d.jpg
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/IMG_20130704_115754_zps354139a4.jpg
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/IMG_20130704_103256_zps01fe4efd.jpg
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/IMG_20130623_204236_zps60901f70.jpg


----------



## Wugz22

Ahhhh so cute!!! I saw those owl decals on Pinterest and I totally pinned it. I love owls!!!! Did you order them online or find them in a store?


----------



## AnakeRose

Wugz22 said:


> Ahhhh so cute!!! I saw those owl decals on Pinterest and I totally pinned it. I love owls!!!! Did you order them online or find them in a store?

My mom got them with her Save On More points through Save On Foods in Canada. Not sure where you can buy it.


----------



## PDubs10612

love it Anake :)


----------



## confetti83

sooo cute Anake just wish I had a nursery to decorate. 

Nxt teusday we have a hospiral tour to see the delivery suite etc. Time is going by so fast.


----------



## Angel wings13

I know wugz, it feels so REAL now! Got a little kick yesterday, softer though, maybe more of a jab, but it felt like he was rolling around or something.
Confetti andRose must be really feeling it! 
Between my boobs and (almost everyday)-my belly, I look preggo, not just round, lol. My weight just fluctuates between pre-pregnancy weight and +4 or 5 lbs, but like with my youngest, I had randomly gained a little weight pre-pregnancy, so it's not bad. I finally bought the Bella band. I swear my legs and butt look bigger too, but since my bump is growing without really a weight change, I guess it's just my perception.


----------



## Angel wings13

I agree, nursery looks great!


----------



## AnakeRose

Oh for sure I'm feeling it! He's transverse lying on my right side and has found a spot under my right ribs that I swear are bruised! I'm starting to have trouble finding a comfortable sleeping position and the pillows aren't helping. I almost always end up on 
my back because it's the most comfortable. Lying on my left sucks because of my shoulder and he protests a lot when I do. Last night was party time for a good 4 hours! 

<insert rant>
On a brighter note, my blood sugars are doing pretty good! I haven't been put on insulin and I'm working very hard not to be. I have another doctor on my team now that specializes in GD babies so there's 3 OB's on my side now. If I have to go on insulin there's a good chance they'll induce me 1-2 weeks early and I haven't booked that time off work! The only stress out of testing my blood have been the nutritionists I'm seeing. They're totally off their rockers! They're suggesting I WALK to Costco and then do my shopping and CARRY everything home! HELL NO! There's no way a pregnant woman should have to carry that much weight for 10 blocks, and I have a back issue. They also want me to start taking the bus because I have to walk to the bus stop. Ok fine, but why would I do that when it takes over an hour to get there via bus with 2 transfers and I'd have to pay for it, when I have a free parking pass through work and it takes me 10 minutes to drive there. Makes zero sense to me. I try to get out and walk at lunch, but dammit some days I'm just tired! Oh and get this, they want me to get out and RIDE MY BIKE! Uhh...yeah they don't know how accident prone I am! I don't fall often, but when I do, I do it right lol. 
<ok rant done>

How is everyone else doing today!? I wish nazz would log on and let us know how she's doing. I think about her sometimes.


----------



## Wugz22

Yeah it's sounds like those walking suggestions would only make your life more stressful... Not a good strategy! I get my walk in after dinner usually. The temperature has cooled down and it helps me not to feel so bloated after a big meal. Having two dogs that pretty much demand walks helps too. I've never been able to consistently workout since before our wedding last summer, but I try to stay active in general... Pulled some weeds today and stuff like that. Does anyone here do actual workouts??? I wish I had that kind of motivation!


----------



## Angel wings13

Rose- I agree their suggestions are ridiculous! I mean, walking makes sense, that's good for anyone, young/old, preggo/not, but it doesn't mater WHERE you walk. Maybe they thought you just weren't finding time to do it or something so tried to make it part of your routine, idk. Getting motivated for me bat 17 weeks is near impossible, so I can imagine how it must seem to you! If you can get the motivation, personally I would just take night walks, when it's cooler, and just walk around your neighborhood...I keep wanting to do that myself, but lack the energy!

Wugz- nope no actual workouts here! I do occasionally play a couple songs that have specific dances to them though....and maybe twice I did some toning type exercises....and that's about it. We do have a Wii, with a dance game, I should try to do a couple songs worth. 2 songs doesn't sound like much, but it really wears you out!


----------



## Angel wings13

Oh yeah, and Rose, I meant to say that COSTCO , of all places, would be impossible for anyone to walk home from! Most of their stuff doesn't even fit in bags, what do they expect you to do? Balance a box on your head and see how many more you might be able to carry?!? Smh, just ridiculous!


----------



## AnakeRose

Yeah no I don't do an actual workout. I just go for a walk or something. It was 40C here last weekend after 2 weeks of rain so it was SO humid! Made it tough to exercise outside. I suupose I could start walking at the indoor walking track, but it's a 20 min drive to get there (yeah I know excuses right!). I just want to get back on my skates again! I stopped playing in February when I took a pretty hard fall while reffing. Didn't want to take the chance that I was going to hurt him.


----------



## Angel wings13

So my cat, who as I've mentioned has grown very attached to me since being pregnant, came in my room with me last night for bed time, like usual, but this time he only kneaded and layed on me for like.5 minutes, then he got off the bed and left the room. He usually gets off my chest then curls up next to my head or sometimes my feet. Well, right after, Jason got up to get a drink of water real quick and I guess he didn't realize our cat had left the room, and he shut the door on his way back in. Well that locked the cat out for the night, which he isn't used to, though before btu pregnancy laid with us most nights, but not every night like he does now....Well when Jason woke up, apparently there were 2 pieces of cat poop on the floor (on ab tiled section at least), though it was surrounded by grains if litter so he said nugget might have accidentally kicked it out while digging, but the pieces were far away from his box, and he never does this! I mean he has accidentally kicked a.piece out, but it's close to his box when it happens so you can tell it was an accident, apparently these pieces may have started out as an accident, but he 
up batting them down the hall! AND he puked in a throw rug in the living room, and it wasn't a hair ball and he hadn't eaten anything unusual, just his usual dry kibble (we don't feed him wet food)...we think he was pissed off he couldn't come lay in my hair or "watch over" me like he always does since our door was shut...but he's not the acting out type. But he has definitely become attached to me big time, so I think his intensified feelings expressed themselves in anger instead of his usual "love"....idk...cats can be a little weird.... 

Wugz, do your dogs act differently towards you now?


----------



## Angel wings13

I wish nazz would post too, even to just pop in so we know she's ok. I've been worried about her! I still think about tigger too...I'm surprised she still hadn't come back at all...I hate how her last post was....she was so excited, her appt was the next day etc....and then, nothing! If I'm not mistaken, she had the first bfp right? It just makes me sad, I wish I could speak to them....


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> Oh yeah, and Rose, I meant to say that COSTCO , of all places, would be impossible for anyone to walk home from! Most of their stuff doesn't even fit in bags, what do they expect you to do? Balance a box on your head and see how many more you might be able to carry?!? Smh, just ridiculous!

Nope they wanted me to try and balance it all on my bike...the lady is nuts.


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> So my cat, who as I've mentioned has grown very attached to me since being pregnant, came in my room with me last night for bed time, like usual, but this time he only kneaded and layed on me for like.5 minutes, then he got off the bed and left the room. He usually gets off my chest then curls up next to my head or sometimes my feet. Well, right after, Jason got up to get a drink of water real quick and I guess he didn't realize our cat had left the room, and he shut the door on his way back in. Well that locked the cat out for the night, which he isn't used to, though before btu pregnancy laid with us most nights, but not every night like he does now....Well when Jason woke up, apparently there were 2 pieces of cat poop on the floor (on ab tiled section at least), though it was surrounded by grains if litter so he said nugget might have accidentally kicked it out while digging, but the pieces were far away from his box, and he never does this! I mean he has accidentally kicked a.piece out, but it's close to his box when it happens so you can tell it was an accident, apparently these pieces may have started out as an accident, but he
> up batting them down the hall! AND he puked in a throw rug in the living room, and it wasn't a hair ball and he hadn't eaten anything unusual, just his usual dry kibble (we don't feed him wet food)...we think he was pissed off he couldn't come lay in my hair or "watch over" me like he always does since our door was shut...but he's not the acting out type. But he has definitely become attached to me big time, so I think his intensified feelings expressed themselves in anger instead of his usual "love"....idk...cats can be a little weird....
> 
> Wugz, do your dogs act differently towards you now?

Eeek...what's he going to do when you have your baby! I'm worried about mine doing the same thing. She can be pretty agressive at times.


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, and Rose, I meant to say that COSTCO , of all places, would be impossible for anyone to walk home from! Most of their stuff doesn't even fit in bags, what do they expect you to do? Balance a box on your head and see how many more you might be able to carry?!? Smh, just ridiculous!
> 
> Nope they wanted me to try and balance it all on my bike...the lady is nuts.Click to expand...

:dohh: that's worse! If you weren't preggo and had one if those little bike trailers it would be a good workout, but that's way too much for any preggo, and I'm not the type that thinks pregnancy = invalid. But Sheesh. 

I remember being at a park with my oldest while pregnant with my youngest, and a friend and I were sorta playing volley ball, I say sorta cuz really we were just bouncing the ball back and forth more like catch, and some stranger lady said to me "you know you're going to hurt the baby reaching your arms above your head like that" :huh:
Wth?


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> So my cat, who as I've mentioned has grown very attached to me since being pregnant, came in my room with me last night for bed time, like usual, but this time he only kneaded and layed on me for like.5 minutes, then he got off the bed and left the room. He usually gets off my chest then curls up next to my head or sometimes my feet. Well, right after, Jason got up to get a drink of water real quick and I guess he didn't realize our cat had left the room, and he shut the door on his way back in. Well that locked the cat out for the night, which he isn't used to, though before btu pregnancy laid with us most nights, but not every night like he does now....Well when Jason woke up, apparently there were 2 pieces of cat poop on the floor (on ab tiled section at least), though it was surrounded by grains if litter so he said nugget might have accidentally kicked it out while digging, but the pieces were far away from his box, and he never does this! I mean he has accidentally kicked a.piece out, but it's close to his box when it happens so you can tell it was an accident, apparently these pieces may have started out as an accident, but he
> up batting them down the hall! AND he puked in a throw rug in the living room, and it wasn't a hair ball and he hadn't eaten anything unusual, just his usual dry kibble (we don't feed him wet food)...we think he was pissed off he couldn't come lay in my hair or "watch over" me like he always does since our door was shut...but he's not the acting out type. But he has definitely become attached to me big time, so I think his intensified feelings expressed themselves in anger instead of his usual "love"....idk...cats can be a little weird....
> 
> Wugz, do your dogs act differently towards you now?
> 
> Eeek...what's he going to do when you have your baby! I'm worried about mine doing the same thing. She can be pretty agressive at times.Click to expand...

 I think everything will be fine, he seems to love to smell me, especially my hair, and when he lies on me, he spreads his legs do that they aren't pushing on my abdomen, or sometimes he lies horizontal across my chest, like he knows something is in there and doesn't want to hurt it - he's been careful of my belly since I was like 5 weeks, after his kneading and cuddle session before bed ritual, he almost seems like he's trying to guard me - his butt toward me, his face outward. But he doesn't do anything if Jason or the kids come over to me, he's not acting out on anyone. He used to have play aggression, and now he doesn't, he loves kneading my side of the n bed , he looks like he's in a trance when he does it, it's like he's preparing a nest, I have this weird feeling he's going to maybe feel this way about the baby....We'll still do all the appropriate precautions, letting him smell the baby's blanket or clothes, careful watching, if the baby is sleeping, he can't be in the room (unless someone else is, I mean, and until we know how he sees the baby)
At least he acted out passively....IF that was even his purpose, cuz sometimes cats just do weird stuff.


----------



## confetti83

Angel I do feel baby move a lot. I am a bit confused about his position cause he is very active but I thiny he may have turned head down. When I get bigger I will posr a bump video it is sooo funny sometimes.

I had a cat when I was pref with my son we has no problems. I was afraid that he would go sleep near babys face but he slept near he crib or by his feet looking over him. He was like a guard dog lol. I dont know how my dog will take but I am hoping my son and him find comfort in each other when bubs comes.

Anake the exercise they told you is good but not while you have some heavy shopping pfffff. I have an airwalker at home and try yo do 15mins every day but with the heat cleaninv the house seems like enough exercise. Here lot of houses have tiled flooring in everyroom so I wash the gloors nearly everyday and that feels like a workout for me now.

I hope Nazz amd Tigger are ok too.


----------



## Angel wings13

I also had a cat with my oldest, actually, almost positive I conceived the same day I got her, Easter of 2000....she was something of a psycho kitty though...she would let you pet get, she'd purr, then just attack, she had issues. When the nursery was put together she was curious, and when my son was born she was mostly curious, but but for the most part paid him no mind. Her name was Jewel, and his first word was "jewel kitty , pronounced "jew -key" and he would point at her lol.

Anyways, I'm not worried about this one, he's friendlier than she every was, unlike most cats I've known, he loves new people, always comes up to them right when they walk in the house...


----------



## Angel wings13

Oh yeah he's also very smart , he will even sit, give paw, and go up on his hind legs in command, and sometimes lay down on command but for some reason he hates doing that one and usually ends up just bowing his head. He has other dog like traits despite never bring around a dog. Lol, he's a funny one. One thing he doesn't care for is high pitched sounds. When my youngest was little, actually up until about a year or 2 ago, when he'd get excited he would get loud and had a high pitch to his excited voice, if he was near the cat, nugget would leave the area. Now that he's 7 and not as excitable, nugget tolerates him more. Will muzzle him and lick him like he does the rest of us (lately especially me, he tries to "groom" me) lol, this cat licks more than any cat ever. It's cute, but with his sand paper tongue it can start to hurt a little...

Ok, geez, I just made like 2 posts gushing about my cat. I've been gushing a lot lately...about everything...:haha: hormones! Any easy scape goat for all problems for nine months! :D


----------



## Angel wings13

19 more days to the half way point! Yea! Last fall I wouldn't be able to even picture it! 3 tears ago I would have laughed if anyone thought I might decide to have another baby!

Is funny, growing up, I never really liked babies. I have a large family with Los of aunts, uncles, cousins, second cousins, etc...I can remember when someone would have a baby and they would always want me to hold him/her and I never wanted to. I never knew what to do with little kids, and when I would baby sit as a teenager, I almost always baby sat older kids, like 7 or so years old. My brother, on the other hand was the opposite. He loved babies, always gave our little cousins tons of attention, etc... I Used to say I didn't want kids, only lots if animals. I'm still a major animal lover. My mom always thought if only have "fur babies", , and she would worry might brother might end up with half a dozen kids by age age 22...

When I was diagnosed with cancer in 98, at age 18, and found they would be removing my left ovary and Hallam tube, I asked them if they would take everything out, and meant it. Cancer runs pretty badly in my mom's side and a little on my father's...but I was by far the youngest to get it. I was lucky that the cancer that started in my ovary only spread to the tube, my lymph nodes were biopsied and clear of cancer, they also biopsied my right ovary, and I was told I have abnormal "pre-cancer" cells in there...I was mad, with my young history, and long family history, I wanted them to remove everything another problem happened. I was very lucky the first time to not only need surgery and not chemo. They all said no way, if I had been in my 30s or even 20s but with at least one child, my oncologist said he would have done a full hysterectomy...I even said I would sign a waiver, that I didn't want kids...but he said no, I was too young and what if I changed my mind in 10 years, and it was too late? He refused. Now I'm on baby #3 and my brother has no kids, him and his fiance don't want any, and they have 5 cats! Lol! Total role reversal! They are both do great with kids too, they love mine, but I guess like most aunts/uncles without children, they like the fun stuff and the ability to "give them back" when the fun wears off, lol.

Ok I'm done, I swear. Thank you everyone for taking s trip down my memory lane, lmao.


----------



## FTMommy01

Hi ladies! I had a lot of catching up to do, I was gone with family for the holiday weekend so I wasn't able to get on at all! My belly has definitely grown, it has finally filled out more of a round bump instead of just bloat, I love it :happydance: DH & I go Saturday morning for our gender ultrasound, 5 more days and hopefully little one cooperates! We are throwing a gender reveal party in mid August so we have to be hush hush about it, so I will be excited to come back and reveal it to you ladies!! Hope everyones feeling ok!


----------



## confetti83

Welcome back Ft. sooo tomm we have a wedding and yest we just recieved another invite. I have a dress that still fits and hopefully the dress that I bought for my sons holy communion will still fit for the second wedding. Hope no more special occasions come or I might go naked lol.


----------



## Angel wings13

FTMommy01 said:


> Hi ladies! I had a lot of catching up to do, I was gone with family for the holiday weekend so I wasn't able to get on at all! My belly has definitely grown, it has finally filled out more of a round bump instead of just bloat, I love it :happydance: DH & I go Saturday morning for our gender ultrasound, 5 more days and hopefully little one cooperates! We are throwing a gender reveal party in mid August so we have to be hush hush about it, so I will be excited to come back and reveal it to you ladies!! Hope everyones feeling ok!

:hi:
Missed you! I wish you, wugz and I (will all of us really) lived closer, how fun to have play dates and such .... I'd love to meet the ttc'rs too! 

So exciting for the gender reveal! I wish now I would have done a little get-together gender reveal party, but my excited butt blasted it all over Facebook without giving it a second thought! Lol


----------



## Wugz22

Yay for gender reveal, FT mommy! So exciting!!!

Just had a bit of a scare:sad1: My little Chihuahua had a seizure a couple hours ago. He had a tiny one, less than 30 seconds, about a year ago but I didn't think anything of it. But this one was like 5 minutes, so he's probably got epilepsy. He's fine now, and the Vet said no meds necessary for just an occasional one, so that's good. 

He's getting totally spoiled with attention and treats tonight, I'm sure he's forgotten all about it:flower:

What's the rule for animals on your belly? He is 12 pounds and our other is about 17 pounds... Can they lay on me while I'm laying down or does that squash baby?


----------



## Angel wings13

So, uh, we haven't dtd since the baby moved last Thursday (not cuz that reason, that's just how it has worked) until today....
Weird thing is for the first time since I hit second trimester, I suddenly was getting anxious that the baby was ok. I know when the baby starts moving it's not consistent, especially at 17 weeks, but I just started worrying anyways.
Well after what should now definitely be called "baby dance" the little guy is moving like crazy! It kind of hurts, he's rolling around every which way, not kicking, but I swear at one point his head was under my belly button and his feet were as close to my spine as they could get - an odd position, but that's what it felt like. It also still feels like he's yanking on my ab muscles, one strand at a time like a guitar...that's what hurts a little, is like he's trying to stretch out his home (the sac) or something - maybe he felt a little cramped for a second, idk. This may be TMI, but Rose, confetti, do your boys get all worked up after sex? I remember my youngest doing this towards the very end, but don't think I've felt anything like this so early. I had Jason feel it too, but most of the movements are_still) are deep in my abdomen, like you can't feel them from the outside, but while he was rolling back and forth, I had Jason push his hand down, placed above my belly button (gotta get behind that darn placenta lol) and told him to just keep the pressure and wait, and he was like "whoa! I think that was his whole body!" Tell me about it...

It's been almost a half hour and the kid is still rocking and rolling!


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> Yay for gender reveal, FT mommy! So exciting!!!
> 
> Just had a bit of a scare:sad1: My little Chihuahua had a seizure a couple hours ago. He had a tiny one, less than 30 seconds, about a year ago but I didn't think anything of it. But this one was like 5 minutes, so he's probably got epilepsy. He's fine now, and the Vet said no meds necessary for just an occasional one, so that's good.
> 
> He's getting totally spoiled with attention and treats tonight, I'm sure he's forgotten all about it:flower:
> 
> What's the rule for animals on your belly? He is 12 pounds and our other is about 17 pounds... Can they lay on me while I'm laying down or does that squash baby?

I'd say whatever isn't uncomfortable. My cat lays on my belly all the time, but he seems to know to distribute his weight....sometimes I lay on my belly just to watch TV for a few minutes and I feel fine, other times it's like a rock is there and I have to roll over. I don't do it for extended periods of time or anything....you can always have him lay higher, up on your chest...my boob tenderness is mostly gone, but sometimes makes a reappearance. 

Hope your dog is ok!


----------



## Wugz22

Should I DTD more to get my baby to move!? I'm ready to feel some flutters!


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> Should I DTD more to get my baby to move!? I'm ready to feel some flutters!

Lol, idk, can't hurt!


----------



## Wugz22

Ok you guys will think I'm crazy that this happens one hour after we talked about it... But I just ate dinner and had the distinct feeling of bubbles poppinp in my belly? I know most women say it feel like flutters so this could have just been something else totally (gas) but anyone ever relate it to bubbles popping?


----------



## AnakeRose

Wugz22 said:


> Ok you guys will think I'm crazy that this happens one hour after we talked about it... But I just ate dinner and had the distinct feeling of bubbles poppinp in my belly? I know most women say it feel like flutters so this could have just been something else totally (gas) but anyone ever relate it to bubbles popping?

that could be your baby! Mine was more like bubbles than flutters. I passed it off as gas at first, but it kept happening in the same spot and got stronger.


----------



## confetti83

Angel I usually feel baby going crazy after cleaning and sex also.

Wugz as lonh as you do not feel uncomfortable when the pet is on you the baby should be fine too. 

Excited to have the hospiral tour today. I gave birth in the old hospital and the one we have now is like a hotel compared to the one before.


----------



## FTMommy01

I felt my first flutter yesterday too! Mine was more like a rolling sensation though, got me so excited!!


----------



## AnakeRose

FT that rolling sensation gets stronger the further along you get :) 

My little guy started moving around 10am yesterday morning and was STILL at it way after I went to bed!! I just wish he'd pick a new spot for his head. My ribs are starting to feel bruised. Come on little guy turn already!

Had some unexplained vomiting last night :( I minorly inhaled some of my veggies and started to cough and that was it. I've been feeling really off for the last few days. Hopefully I'm not getting the flu!!


----------



## Wugz22

No flu!!!!!!!

Do you girls get the flu shot?? I never, ever do... And I never get the flu. After 6 years of teaching I think I'm immune to all germs. But Dr says the flu shot is a must while preg? What do you girls think?


----------



## AnakeRose

I got the H1N1 shot once and had a bad allergic reaction to it. My arm ballooned double the size. Did the flu shot for 2 years and I found I was MORE sick those years! I took more sick days those two years than I took in the 10 years before that. I tried the shot because I have asthma so I figured it would help, but it was the exact opposite. I think I got sick once this winter. Thankfully I haven't had many colds while pregnant because there's not really much you can do about it!

Today my stomach is rolling, but I'm the late shift today so I have to go. I'll come home if I feel worse, but right now it's workable. Might have been something I ate.

YIKES! I just stepped on the scale and I've lost 6 pounds in the last few days...what the heck! Normally I would be jumping for joy, but during pregnancy..


----------



## FTMommy01

Maybe because youve been sick Anake? I have yet to gain any weight, still have only lost 3 pounds, im sure ill be gaining in no time though!

As for the flu shot, I never get one and I barely get sick! I do remember if I had to get one when I was pregnant with my first, I know if I had the choice though I definitely would have declined!


----------



## Angel wings13

FTMommy01 said:


> I felt my first flutter yesterday too! Mine was more like a rolling sensation though, got me so excited!!

Mine definitely tends to roll.


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> No flu!!!!!!!
> 
> Do you girls get the flu shot?? I never, ever do... And I never get the flu. After 6 years of teaching I think I'm immune to all germs. But Dr says the flu shot is a must while preg? What do you girls think?

Personally, no, I refuse to get it. I've seen people get it and have side effects almost as bad as the flu they might not have caught anyways, and when Jake was about 8 months his EX pediatrician had given him a flu shot with regular vaccinations WITHOUT Z my consent or knowledge....that same night he hit a temp of 104, ended up with pneumonia, got a rash all over his chest and sores in his mouth....I've never had a flu shot ever, and I don't catch the flu every year. More like 3 times in 10 years....


----------



## Angel wings13

My doctor hadn't even mentioned it, but "flu season" where I live is like November to March, and really is only bad in January/February, so I'm assuming that's why...I'd refuse anyways.


----------



## Wugz22

Yah I've been pretty anti-flu shot my whole life. We'll see if I get talked into it. I know they'll say that since I'm around little drippy nosed kids all fall/winter it probably wouldn't be smart to skip it. But vaccines in general make me weary! I heard there is a vaccine for chicken pox now?? That was a right-of-passage for me as a kid! Lol.


Been watching 16 and Pregnant for a couple episodes now, ha it's much more entertaining now that I'm preg.


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> Yah I've been pretty anti-flu shot my whole life. We'll see if I get talked into it. I know they'll say that since I'm around little drippy nosed kids all fall/winter it probably wouldn't be smart to skip it. But vaccines in general make me weary! I heard there is a vaccine for chicken pox now?? That was a right-of-passage for me as a kid! Lol.
> 
> 
> Been watching 16 and Pregnant for a couple episodes now, ha it's much more entertaining now that I'm preg.

Yeah the chicken pox vaccine was around when my oldest was a baby....I had him at age 21, and had never had chicken pox, despite my best friend, father, brother, and 2 kids I baby sat breaking out in the same week...my mother took me to the doctor cuz I WASN'T getting them lol...he said maybe I'm just a "carrier"...she then decided to try to infect me, was afraid of me getting it bad older, so she would literally have me stay with whoever had them, lol. Then, when I was 23, my son fully vaccinated, I randomly got them. Didn't know a single soul who had them! I was lucky and it was mild- except for my scalp. I had TONS on my scalp, and maybe 15 total on the rest of me. so weird! Then my oldest caught a mild case before my youngest was fully vaccinated! My youngest never caught them, and my oldest want supposed to since he had the vaccine! Go figure!


----------



## Angel wings13

Hope you feel better soon....
You know what's weird? With my first I came down with a massive flu around 36 weeks pregnant. Sucked cuz in third tri there's not much you can take for it. It lasted like 2 weeks and he was born days later!


----------



## AnakeRose

*fingers in ears*...la la la can't hear you! I'm not going to get the flu! (I have to keep telling myself that) :)

Had the weirdest sensation last night. I think little guy flipped and was on my left side for awhile, but he's managed to snuggle back into his normal spot on my right under my ribs (oh my ribs!!). It felt like my stomach was going to pop open and boy did it hurt! Woke me up from a dead sleep. He's sure been active the last few days :)


----------



## Angel wings13

More rolling sensations, and the feeling of my stomach hardening, must be bubs rolling to the front...

I know exactly what you mean Rose.my youngest was such a stretcher/pusher I swore he was trying to bust through my belly like in the movie alien, and it would hurt bad. This little guy is already doing some if that, but although he's smaller he's hitting weird nerves or something cuz the sensations are very weird and uncomfortable. I did get one actual "kick" last night, so that's 3 total, but this is the third say in a row I've felt him rolling around, or that's what I think he's doing. Even when is uncomfortable it makes me happy, cuz it just feels so real, and sometimes i get excited, sometimes I suddenly get scared, like omg, what have I gotten into! Don't get me wrong, this IS what I want but sometimes I just worry about things. We decided we're going to do a Co ed baby shower, idk about you guys, but that's the norm around here lately. We decided on October, when I'm 7 months. Sounds far off, but October is less than 3
months from now! Eek!


----------



## confetti83

Anake I think maybe you list weight cause of your strict diet. As long as bubs is growing than a little weight loss is not bad. I just went for my visit today. No weight gain but in 5 weeks I have grown 4cm fundal length so 1cm less which is good cause doc said it is norm to grow 1cm per week and I am 31cms still a bit big but my growth seems to be under control now phew.

Yay bubs is cephalic too!! he still can turn but with my son he was cephalic at 26 wks and stayed that way. 

As for the flu shot I took it once and I felt terrible all winter. I have never given it to my son also.


----------



## confetti83

Angel I havent had a baby shower with my son. They were not a big part of our culture but they are slowly getting a bit more common these days. If someone does not organise it as a surprise than I will do without. Here we celebrate most the baptism and the first birthday of bubs we do a feast put some things that symblise diff jobs within reach of the baby and see what he picks first. My son picked a wooden spoon and a police hat. Just like his daddy he will be a chef and than became a policeman lol what a coincidence.


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> Angel I havent had a baby shower with my son. They were not a big part of our culture but they are slowly getting a bit more common these days. If someone does not organise it as a surprise than I will do without. Here we celebrate most the baptism and the first birthday of bubs we do a feast put some things that symblise diff jobs within reach of the baby and see what he picks first. My son picked a wooden spoon and a police hat. Just like his daddy he will be a chef and than became a policeman lol what a coincidence.

That's neat with the objects for a first b day! How cute!
Baby showers are definitely big here, now half the time they are regular parties, people usually grill out and everyone us invited plus their kids, etc.....

It will be a big deal for Jason's mom and sister, since this will be the first baby. He is the oldest of 5. His brothers may come but it's not really something any of them would be into...

I'm looking forward to it, had a great one with my first, but do to moving a lot while pregnant with my second and my marriage on the outs, never did a formal shower but did receive gifts. Actually, since I'm into football, I may make it a baby shower/football party, we always have football parties anyways...maybe then the guys will be more comfortable, start the shower like an hour before the game, get the girly stuff out of the way and them I want to watch the game! Lol, when it comes to that I'm practically one of the guys..


----------



## AnakeRose

Not the greatest photo, but hubby has the camera right now. 

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/Bump32Weeks_zps7638efdd.jpg


----------



## Angel wings13

Yea for bump pics! But you don't look like a baby is due in just over a month! He must be in your ribs and towards your back!


----------



## Angel wings13

Ok not the best, I had to take it myself, hold the phone, hold my shirt up, and the button to take the picture is on my touch screen, I'm actually in a weird position that happens to look almost normal but I think I pulled a neck muscle!


----------



## Angel wings13

See, it's not even a "bump", I'm just rounded out in my torso...every pregnancy is like thus for me, but I'm showing earlier this time around


----------



## Angel wings13

And no that's not my boob poking out my shirt :rofl:
For some reason , even at nine months preggo, my rib cage us seen- my youngest is like that too, a prominent rib cage. Don't know where it came from, no one on either side had this feature.


----------



## Wugz22

Yayyyyy cute bumps! Love it!!! Me and my DH can tell I'm bumping, but everyone else says they don't see anything. I want it to pop out!!!!!! Maybe tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Angel wings13

It usually takes longer with your first! It'll happen! :)


----------



## AnakeRose

yeah I get a lot of people that don't even think I'm pregnant...or maybe only 5-6 months along.


----------



## confetti83

Yay bump pics!!

Anake you are soooo cute! bubs is definately snuggly in there. I was the same with my son. I couldnt drive and used public transport a lot of times I found places standing up and no one would give me a seat eve at 8 months preg grrrr cause they just thought I ate too much Ice cream lol.

Angel your bump is going to progress like mine. 

I dobt want to jinx myself but no strechies on bump yet thanks God. 

I follow the thread in third tri of the bump pics I love them.


----------



## Angel wings13

I noticed we were carrying the same way too!


----------



## AnakeRose

Here's a better photo. Michael and I went for a hike a few nights ago. 
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/IMG_7142sm_zps57b89ae8.jpg


----------



## confetti83

Anake you are glowing!


----------



## starbaby2404

PDubs10612 said:


> Thanks everybody :) Really hoping for some good news soon...
> 
> Star I think we are pretty much on the same days...our fertile time according to FF is the 9-14th

Sorry Love, been on vacation....didn't even get online....yes...we are a day apart...my most fertile is the 10th-15th....so lets get to bding...and hope for a :bfp:..:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## PDubs10612

We're on it Star :) :dust: come on baby, time to make a BABY!

Hope you had a good vacation :) where'd you go?


----------



## PDubs10612

I wonder if sflebvre is doing okay with all the flooding in Toronto?


----------



## FTMommy01

Here is my bump pic! cant believe I have popped so much! It took a good 6 months to pop with my first!
 



Attached Files:







photo.JPG
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## PDubs10612

beautiful bumps ladies :)


----------



## Angel wings13

Nice pics ft and Rose!

Good luck star and Pdubs! :dust:

Ft I read after your first pregnancy you usually show earlier cuz your body knows what to do, before your uterus even needs all that space in your abdomen your organs will shift before they are forced to. Just in the last week I popped out quite a bit, before that I still had a smaller bump that looks the same from like 12-16 weeks! It used to change too, but it's been the same for the last week or so...


----------



## Angel wings13

I like your avatar pic Pdubs, I've Bern meaning to tell you that. I like how it's all blue. You look like you're from the future!


----------



## AnakeRose

Thanks ladies :D

I'm starting to get a little nervous about delivery. I don't handle freezing well so hopefully it all works if I end up having a c-section. Hopefully bubs decides to turn so I can try naturally. I'd rather not have to recover from surgery. Never experienced that before. Closest thing I've had is recovering from stitches, but that was only on my chin and lower leg. 

I think I'm going to take a day off tomorrow again. I'm getting tired so much more quickly these days. Just have to check what everyone else is working first.


----------



## PDubs10612

haha...thanks Angel :) one of my favourite ones :)


----------



## Angel wings13

You look like a cool mystical fairy...like from s movie


----------



## PDubs10612

haha yeah kinda :) I used to like taking self portraits a lot when I was single...this is DH's favourite, I don't know why though haha:


This is one of my fave's of DH :)


----------



## starbaby2404

PDubs10612 said:


> We're on it Star :) :dust: come on baby, time to make a BABY!
> 
> Hope you had a good vacation :) where'd you go?

LOL...we went to the indianapolis zoo and childrens museum... the rest was at home...but it was fun...did something with the kids everyday.


----------



## PDubs10612

Nice Star :) We went to Toronto a couple of weekends ago for DH's 30th birthday...did the CN Tower restaurant and an inner harbour tour...it was good...it was the long weekend and the pride parade was happening as well so it was a little hectic :) I wish we went to their zoo but it was way too far from the hotel/train station...and I don't travel that well so of course I was sick the whole last day :(


----------



## confetti83

we are trying to go to Gozo our sister island I think you call it in english or Sicily for a holiday this summer. There are a lot of very nice converted farmhouses with pools in Gozo and we just chill and relax.


----------



## AnakeRose

Baby's room is almost ready for our little boy! We just need the crib mattress and it's all done :D

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/IMG_7282sm_zpsf0cfd30f.jpg
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/IMG_7283sm_zpsdd7ec89e.jpghttps://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/IMG_7284sm_zpscaba0ad3.jpg


----------



## Angel wings13

Wow that looks awesome Rose! Nesting are ya? ....that baby is coming so soon....usually about 4 weeks before (give or take) the nesting starts. It was STRONG with my first and I wasn't even sure what UT meant, until my mom saw me organizing all the baby clothes by size, then weather (he was born in winter, but we have plenty of winter days in the 80s) then by color, well organized everything, lol.
It didn't happen with my second son, I think I was too stressed out or something. I think it will happen with this one....


----------



## FTMommy01

Lovely nursery rose!
Yesterday I went back through our thread and was re-reading all of our BFP's. So crazy, such an exciting time, I'm so glad we all knew each other while we were TTC it made our BFp's that much better, we were all rooting for each other!

We find out the gender tomorrow morning, I am SO excited. I have a gut feeling it's another girl, which would be perfectly fine :pink: she would be the first girl of the thread!! My Appointment is at 1030AM so I will let you guys know as soon as I get out!


----------



## confetti83

Anake the nursery looks lovely and the colours are perfect!

Yest I got the puschair with the car seat etc out. It felt like the first time I was using them I had to read the instructions lol. I also nearly completed mine and bubs hospital bag and washed all the white sleepuits shawls etc. At 32 weeks or so I will get the crib ready. Right now I am like spring cleaning everywhere. Today I defrosted the freezer and cleaned the fridge plus the oven.

I feel hyper wish I could get everything done today.


----------



## confetti83

Ft fingers crossed for your scan tomm.


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> Wow that looks awesome Rose! Nesting are ya? ....that baby is coming so soon....usually about 4 weeks before (give or take) the nesting starts. It was STRONG with my first and I wasn't even sure what UT meant, until my mom saw me organizing all the baby clothes by size, then weather (he was born in winter, but we have plenty of winter days in the 80s) then by color, well organized everything, lol.
> It didn't happen with my second son, I think I was too stressed out or something. I think it will happen with this one....

LOL guilty as charged! I've already sorted everything into the bins. They probably won't stay that way, but at least I have it right now. I'm just slowly washing everything. I did sort stuff according to size and put the stuff I'd most likely use in the blue bins and the rest in the dresser. People have given me lots of clothing that is more for 6-12m so we won't be using those right away. Bought 2 packs of diapers on Wednesday, NB and size 1. Babies R Us had them on for 50% off. I've stocked up on wipes, lotions and bath stuff, but I didn't want to buy too many small diapers in case we don't use them. Might start gathering stuff for my hospital bag today. WOW in around 7 weeks I'm gonna be a mom :shock: <inset panic here> lol. I'm not overly worried about taking care of baby, but I'm starting to get nervous about delivery. I'm worried about them putting an epidural in my back because I already have back problems.


----------



## Angel wings13

Ft we do need a girl around here! She'll have a minimum of 3 boys her age online, crazy if she ever met of them! Lol! Can't wait to hear the news! I also was thinking girl but I think wishful thinking got un the way if intuition...:haha: on the other hand, boys are in my comfort zone!

Wow confetti, you have hospital bags ready? That's awesome! I can tell you are ready for some action!!


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> Wow that looks awesome Rose! Nesting are ya? ....that baby is coming so soon....usually about 4 weeks before (give or take) the nesting starts. It was STRONG with my first and I wasn't even sure what UT meant, until my mom saw me organizing all the baby clothes by size, then weather (he was born in winter, but we have plenty of winter days in the 80s) then by color, well organized everything, lol.
> It didn't happen with my second son, I think I was too stressed out or something. I think it will happen with this one....
> 
> LOL guilty as charged! I've already sorted everything into the bins. They probably won't stay that way, but at least I have it right now. I'm just slowly washing everything. I did sort stuff according to size and put the stuff I'd most likely use in the blue bins and the rest in the dresser. People have given me lots of clothing that is more for 6-12m so we won't be using those right away. Bought 2 packs of diapers on Wednesday, NB and size 1. Babies R Us had them on for 50% off. I've stocked up on wipes, lotions and bath stuff, but I didn't want to buy too many small diapers in case we don't use them. Might start gathering stuff for my hospital bag today. WOW in around 7 weeks I'm gonna be a mom :shock: <inset panic here> lol. I'm not overly worried about taking care of baby, but I'm starting to get nervous about delivery. I'm worried about them putting an epidural in my back because I already have back problems.Click to expand...

All your feelings, as I'm sure you already know, are totally normal. You'll feel like a baby pro before the end if the first month! ;)

I'm in the same situation as you with the epidural thing. My new OB hasn't bright it up yet, but my last one said besides a c section, he didn't want to risk an epidural due to scoliosis and the type I have doesn't make my spine the typical "s" curve, but us instead cork screwed, so he highly recommended general anesthesia. No biggie for me though, I've been put under a couple times. But they have to work fast so the baby doesn't become too sleepy ..but my best friends had a regular c section, and she was scheduled for 9 am, said it took about 10 minutes of prep, and her son was born at 922, 12 minutes later. So its a quick thing ...
anyways. :) IMO, better than 20+ hours if labor, but everyone feels differently on this natter


----------



## PDubs10612

Anyone ever use GoFundMe? I just made a page to see if we can raise some money for our honeymoon...worth a shot...I just find it hard to believe anyone would donate money to a stranger :s

https://www.gofundme.com/3kl4fw

Loving the nursery Anake :)


----------



## Angel wings13

He's doing the weird push/roll against my belly button, I can even see it! I was laying down, felt it and it felt so hard I lifted my shirt and there was like a ball under my belly button and slightly to the right...it's neat but kinda uncomfortable too.


----------



## Angel wings13

2 weeks too the half way point! Yea! :happydance:


----------



## FTMommy01

It's a boy!!!!!! So excited, it was 100 percent, he was not being shy about it at all! Dh is super excited :) I'm a little nervous, I've only had a girl so I'll have to learn all about boys!


----------



## confetti83

Congrats Ft another boy!!!!! 2013 is the year of Boys.


----------



## PDubs10612

wow...that's crazy with all the boys :) I have yet to meet a women online/offline that is pregnant with a girl right now....

congrats FT...will be a new adventure :)


----------



## confetti83

28+5weeks bump. I feel it is a little bit lower.
 



Attached Files:







20130713_172605-1.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Angel wings13

Congrats ft! Wow! All the boys! :)
Crazy!
How exciting! Wonder if wugz will have a girl...if she is having a boy that would just be insane!
Then Pdubs and star better have girls! 

Wow Confetti, this pic from your last definitely looks different! Just awhile ago you were maybe a smidge bigger than me...now you look perfect for your gestation!


----------



## Angel wings13

Lol, I just noticed my ticker says "baby is now rolling"
I could have told them that like over a week ago! :)


----------



## Angel wings13

P dubs, you must be real close to ovulation! Good luck! :thumbup:
:dust:


----------



## AnakeRose

YAY FT!! Welcome to Team :blue:
Everyone I know is having boys this year. Only one of my friends won't know till baby is born.


----------



## Wugz22

Yay Ft mommy!!!! Boys boys boys!!!

Ok physco girl pregnancy question that I would be too embarrassed to ask the doctor...
So I am over at a friends house for a cookout right now, and I went to pee about an hour ago. I peed. I wiped. No problems. I flushed... And as I walked out of the bathroom out of the corner of my eye, I saw something flushing down the toilet! It was like orangish looking! I don't know if it came from me or (gross) perhaps was left there by someone before? Nothing was there when I wiped, no cramps, nothing is wrong. But I can't stop thinking about it! It was probably
The size of a quarter. Someone tell me I'm crazy and that wasn't 
some type of miscarriage or something!!!!!!


----------



## AnakeRose

I'm sure you're fine girl :) If you're not having pain or any other bleeding then take a deep breath a and relax ;)


----------



## Angel wings13

At this far along it's definitely not a miscarriage...did it look solid? I get little goo balls that are usually light beige and found it it's just my cervix shedding a layer if the mucous plug and then rebuilding a new layer...

Also if you aren't drinking enough water, your pee can be almost orange, maybe it was orange pee mixed with cm?


----------



## Wugz22

Thanks girls. Yeah Angel wings, it sounds kind of like what you described with the goo ball so I'll just chalk it up as that. Haven't had a spot of anything other than whiteness for the last 4 months so it was kind of odd! I've calmed down now:)


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> Thanks girls. Yeah Angel wings, it sounds kind of like what you described with the goo ball so I'll just chalk it up as that. Haven't had a spot of anything other than whiteness for the last 4 months so it was kind of odd! I've calmed down now:)

Gross, huh? I've been getting them about once every other week for the last 8 weeks probably. Also, a lot of women have a thin layer of red blood cells on the outside of the cervix, a red blood cell or two, mixing with the discarded layer if the plug probably made the orange color. Nothing to worry about! It's a common thing and means nothing. From what I've read, doctors don't know why some women have thus outside layer, but it's not necessary andisn't a bad thing if it mixes then sheds with the old plug layer...


What we endure to have a baby! It's no wonder men aren't the "incubators" lol


----------



## starbaby2404

Angel wings13 said:


> Congrats ft! Wow! All the boys! :)
> Crazy!
> How exciting! Wonder if wugz will have a girl...if she is having a boy that would just be insane!
> Then Pdubs and star better have girls!
> 
> Wow Confetti, this pic from your last definitely looks different! Just awhile ago you were maybe a smidge bigger than me...now you look perfect for your gestation!

A girl is what I am hoping for and what I'm predicted by the chinese gender chart thing if it happens this month....Not sure that it will.....only Bd'd twice during our fertile days....just been super busy and super tired. But hey, it only takes one time right....we'll see. :winkwink:


----------



## PDubs10612

I don't think I'm ovulating/ovulated this month...i have like no CM...kinda weird never had that before...and with DHs new job/schedule we're not doing so good with the BDing so I doubt anything will happen this month...just means I get to do Femara next month :)

We would LOVE a boy, but obviously happy with either sex :)


----------



## FTMommy01

I'm having such a hard time. My best friend (pretty much sister) has been trying just as long as we have and found out about 3 weeks ago she was pregnant. We were SOO happy, especially to be pregnant together it was everything we could have imagine. She was diagnosed with PCOS while TTC so the doctor put her on Metformin and she conceived within the first month, after she was pregnant the doctor told her to discontinue metformin and this past weekend she started to have cramping and bleeding. I woke up to a text message at 5am this morning that she had lost the baby overnight and I cant help to think it was because she was off her metformin. She was originally on it because of a hormone imbalance, you would think they would want her to continue that until her hormones straightened out?? UGH, I just feel sooo awful for her, especially because I just got good news that the baby is a boy and Ive been sharing with everyone and now I feel like a jerk for getting good news and gloating about it. My heart is broken for her :cry: Sorry for the novel, I just feel awful for her!!


----------



## Angel wings13

starbaby2404 said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats ft! Wow! All the boys! :)
> Crazy!
> How exciting! Wonder if wugz will have a girl...if she is having a boy that would just be insane!
> Then Pdubs and star better have girls!
> 
> Wow Confetti, this pic from your last definitely looks different! Just awhile ago you were maybe a smidge bigger than me...now you look perfect for your gestation!
> 
> A girl is what I am hoping for and what I'm predicted by the chinese gender chart thing if it happens this month....Not sure that it will.....only Bd'd twice during our fertile days....just been super busy and super tired. But hey, it only takes one time right....we'll see. :winkwink:Click to expand...

Yes, it only takes one time! (just ask those teen moms!)
:dust:


----------



## Angel wings13

FTMommy01 said:


> I'm having such a hard time. My best friend (pretty much sister) has been trying just as long as we have and found out about 3 weeks ago she was pregnant. We were SOO happy, especially to be pregnant together it was everything we could have imagine. She was diagnosed with PCOS while TTC so the doctor put her on Metformin and she conceived within the first month, after she was pregnant the doctor told her to discontinue metformin and this past weekend she started to have cramping and bleeding. I woke up to a text message at 5am this morning that she had lost the baby overnight and I cant help to think it was because she was off her metformin. She was originally on it because of a hormone imbalance, you would think they would want her to continue that until her hormones straightened out?? UGH, I just feel sooo awful for her, especially because I just got good news that the baby is a boy and Ive been sharing with everyone and now I feel like a jerk for getting good news and gloating about it. My heart is broken for her :cry: Sorry for the novel, I just feel awful for her!!

:hugs:
I know how you feel - idk if you remember me talking about it, but my best friend had a m/c when I was 13 weeks, she would have been 10, they've been trying for a year, it happened 
in the weekend, and that Monday I had my scan and sent her pics and gushed about how 
great it was, and that's when she told me...she had been too upset to talk..... I felt awful. Like really really bad. Her baby probably would have been born in my b day it's awful, the worst!
My BF said she was happy for me but want ready to talk just yet, so Iwaited and she called me later that week. It's her second mc in a row, the other was a year and a half ago, it also took her just over a year to conceive her son, but they can't find a problem. Like with me, they are basically telling her it's bad luck ....she's doing good now though.

So sorry about your friend, I truly know exactly how it feels. We actually met upwith my friends and her husband after my private scan at 15 weeks, since I was pretty close to her side if town, but I waited till they brought up the baby before I said anything, boys were with us, and I told them she had a mc recently and not to talk about my scan or the baby unless she did first. They understood since they know what i went through last fall, though they don't know about the chemicals. She ended up asking me how I was feeling, and if I was going to find out gender/etc, so I told her we just found it it was another boy, but didn't bust out the pics.just let her speak to you is my advice...:flower:


----------



## Wugz22

What do you girls think? 17 weeks, there's gotta be something there, right????
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## PDubs10612

yay I got a positive OPK! I'm so happy about it I can't imagine how I'm going to feel if i ever get a BFP! haha


----------



## AnakeRose

I went back over the posts to around Christmas...anyone know what happened to B Michaelson or tigger?


----------



## AnakeRose

PDubs10612 said:


> yay I got a positive OPK! I'm so happy about it I can't imagine how I'm going to feel if i ever get a BFP! haha

:dust:


----------



## Angel wings13

It's a totally normal bump for your first wugz! I easily could have hid mine through the first six months....not this time on my third though!

Pdubs, that's awesome you got a positive opk! :dust:
Bd bd bd!
How exciting, maybe this will be your month!

Rose- tigger never came back , her last post was before her 8 wk appt, I remember her talking about it....
When she didn't post right away, I knew something went wrong :cry:

I messaged B mike not long after her disappearance and she just said that she was taking a break from ttc....
I'm also worried about nazz, even when things were bad she posted....her condition was serious, and I'm not
sure she even knew how serious since her doc was an idiot....things weren't right from the get go, and an abdominal 
ectopic can be life threatening, I've never in my life heard of a doc that let's something like that "wait it out"! It pisses me off just thinking about it! :growlmad: :ninja: :trouble: :gun:


----------



## Wugz22

Exciting Pdubs! Yay yay yay!:sex::sex::sex:

Thank Angel Wings. One of my students in summer school today said they could finally see a bump so I was pretty excited. Had to snap a pic :)

Tigger's preggo ticker is still counting if you look at earlier posts... Hopefully that means all is still well:shrug:


----------



## AnakeRose

I didn't click on Tigger, but her ticker says she's just about due. She got her + a few weeks before I did.


----------



## AnakeRose

Just checked her profile. She hasn't logged on since Jan 8. Hope nothing bad happened to her :(

Yes I agree about Nazz...that pisses me off to no end!


----------



## confetti83

Wugz that is definately a beginning of a bump! how cute!!!

P dubs congrats on your opk bd lady bd!!

Afm I am just trying to get by cause the heat is soooo unbearable. Plus bubs head is pressing on my bladder and I feel that I have to pee all the time. I just found out that if i pee and lean backwards I empty my bladder more so hopefully this will do the trick :rofl: I am obsessed with checking mine and bubs bag everyday in case I missed something lol. Getting a bit impatient.


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> Wugz that is definately a beginning of a bump! how cute!!!
> 
> P dubs congrats on your opk bd lady bd!!
> 
> Afm I am just trying to get by cause the heat is soooo unbearable. Plus bubs head is pressing on my bladder and I feel that I have to pee all the time. I just found out that if i pee and lean backwards I empty my bladder more so hopefully this will do the trick :rofl: I am obsessed with checking mine and bubs bag everyday in case I missed something lol. Getting a bit impatient.

It seems the poas addiction, once thought to be cured by bfp in fact only mutates to other obsessions....until my 12th week I was on google non stop...then it was gender obsessed, now I'm finally slowing down on clothes shopping for bubs - I've bought so much that in my shower invites I'm going to have to add a disclaimer saying not to buy clothes 3 months and under, lol....seriously...I have no lie about 12- 15 onesies, sleep gowns (2 plus one sleeper that can convert to a gown) hats, scratch mittens, socks, bibs, a few (like 4) general outfits, 4 sleepers, booties....
Couldn't help myself. Now I worry about the inconsistent movements...though I know with an anterior placenta it can mask movements, and I'm only 18 1/2 weeks....whoa, he must bepsychic cuz he just jabbed me! First strong motion in 2 days! And another! Ok, he's letting me know he's good, lol, so weird it's still happening as I type...:D

Super excited for Friday and my anatomy scan! :happydance:

Also my boys leave Friday for their annual 2 week stay with their aunt and cousins, so I have to admit I'm looking forward to lazy days and some alone time for me and Jason <3

This past week those hormones I always heard about but never personally experienced :blush: you know the sexual ones notorious in 2nd tri, have really surfaced...TMI but I think we :sex: more time in the last 5 days than the last 2 months! I was SO not in the mood before, but now it seems like the slightest, seemingly harmless touch and I'm ready! Probably never experienced it with asshat ex since, well, he's an ass, :rofl:
Plus, (sorry, cheesy hormones are amok) Jason truly is my soul mate, and that's another part of this hormone rush, I get totally CONSUMED with love for him...it's really nice, this last week reminds me of the early part of our relationship like almost 6 years ago...but he's not complaining ;)

I'd love to have a "baby moon", but our only chance would be in the next 2 weeks while the boys aren't here, and idk if we should spend that type of money...
Maybe a couple nights in Clearwater would be do-able. I just feel self conscious about being in a bathing suit...with my belly my bikinis wouldn't look right...and although I definitely have a bump, I'm still in that grey area where people might just think I have a beer belly :rofl:

Maybe a tank-ini? I don't want a grandma style maternity swim suit, and I don't want to spend normal price for a suit I'd only wear this summer...I think wall mart sells separates for cheap...maybe I'll think about it...

Confetti/ft mommy/other current moms: did you feel weird preggo in a suit? With my oldest I was good since I didn't even show till like late October, and my youngest was born in June, so it never came up... I need advice! Even non preggos/ttc'rs - what's your view on preggos in a bathing suit? What would you wear?


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> I didn't click on Tigger, but her ticker says she's just about due. She got her + a few weeks before I did.

A lot if people don't update their ticker...I've been on sites and the ticker will say "102 weeks pregnant" lol...
Of course I hope the best, but she was so excited, I think her ticker is just running. I'm sorry, I'm really not trying to be a pessimist, I just can't imagine being excited about your first appt, then nothing.... I still keep her and nazz in my thoughts though, just in case.

:/


----------



## Angel wings13

While we're at it, what happened to 2ndtry? Anyone hear from her? Or wannabeAmum or something like that....


----------



## confetti83

Angel I bought a cheap swimsuit (one piece) I do feel a bit wierd cause my hips and thighs are the biggest they have ever been. I bought a obe piece cause I didnt find a good tankini and I think Tankinis are better for preg.


----------



## FTMommy01

Angel, I also bought a one piece. I still sport my bikini when its just me dh and our daughter though let my belly get some air!


----------



## PDubs10612

I think ANY woman should wear what makes them feel comfortable, and not worry about what other people think...maybe I'm biaist because I've never been able to flaunt a bikini but if you feel good, and you think you look alright that's all that matters :) you could always get a one piece and go to a print shop and have them print "BABY" where your belly is :)


----------



## Angel wings13

Thanks guys...
I'll probably try the tankini route, if I like how it looks...
I was researching some cheap getaways, and found a 4 night Caribbean cruise for 289, we're hoping to do that, but I haven't gotten school mail yet for the boys first say back and I gave thus feeling that the cruise will coincide...but they don't let you on past 24 weeks and I'd be 22 weeks 1/2, so it would be our last chance. .

Too bad I wouldn't be able to drink, but ooh well, I'd still have fun, and Jason drinking us the only way gee can stay up as late as me lol. Plus with my new Rockin hormones I could take advantage :haha:
Sorry, i really have gutter brain like you wouldn't believe....


----------



## Angel wings13

Confetti my legs are a bit bigger, not much, but to me they look almost like swollen, like water weight our something. I need to start walking and maybe they'll go back down.


----------



## Angel wings13

I just had the weirdest brain fart, I couldn't remember if I was 18 or 19 weeks :dohh: I had to check my ticker!


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> Thanks guys...
> I'll probably try the tankini route, if I like how it looks...
> I was researching some cheap getaways, and found a 4 night Caribbean cruise for 289, we're hoping to do that, but I haven't gotten school mail yet for the boys first say back and I gave thus feeling that the cruise will coincide...but they don't let you on past 24 weeks and I'd be 22 weeks 1/2, so it would be our last chance. .
> 
> Too bad I wouldn't be able to drink, but ooh well, I'd still have fun, and Jason drinking us the only way gee can stay up as late as me lol. Plus with my new Rockin hormones I could take advantage :haha:
> Sorry, i really have gutter brain like you wouldn't believe....

As long as you're not entering your 24th week by the *end* of the cruise you should be fine! And you'll need a doctors note. I work for a travel agency. We were going to do an NCL 5 day trip, but I was 3 days shy and they said no.


----------



## Wugz22

Just registered for some day care in the spring! I know it's soon, but the place I want fills up fast and there were only a few new-born spots left. I'm suuuuppppppeeeeerrrr lucky that my wonderful mother will be watching the baby almost full time after my maternity leave is over, but we wanted to find someplace that could take our little one for 1-2 mornings per week so that she can do all her weekly errands then. What are you girls thinking for day care? Anyone lucky enough to get to do it themselves!?!! I wish we could afford it, I'd quit in a heart beat!!!


----------



## Angel wings13

I barely work now and can't till my knee surgery, which will be after I give birth, but how we've always done things is work opposite shifts most days, and my parents watch the boys when we both work weekends....
But Jason's mom is retiring soon and has volunteered to help with the baby when we need it.


----------



## confetti83

I have lost my job in September that is why we decided to ttc. As long as you rely on another income you are always afriad that you wont make it so we took the plunge. I will stay at home until bubs starts school and I will try to get some certificates so that I can try and get qualified as a learning support assistant with children in schools. Great hours (cause they are the same as the childrens) and holidays.


----------



## confetti83

Yay baby crib is here!! plus more clothes I need to get washing and organize now. The only great thing of being preg in summer is that clothes dry in no time so in 1day I should br ready.


----------



## FTMommy01

I get a 3 month maternity leave then I can come back part time for the 4th month, after that we will need to find a day care. I really want to look at an in home daycare somewhere near my house or have someone come to my home and do it. My 3 year old is in preschool full time so shes already set to go but I might take her out during my maternity leave to save some money then next fall she will be starting kindergarten so that will be nice. Im getting so excited for the baby especially now that I know the gender, Ive been online browsing baby clothes and stuff all day at work :wacko:


----------



## AnakeRose

Wow, you guys don't get much :(

We get 15 weeks mat leave plus another 35 weeks of paternal leave which either of us can take. I'm totally taking it! I start mat leave on August 24 and I'm not scheduled to return to work until August 5, 2014.


----------



## Wugz22

OK I beat everybody in the worst maternity leave ever competition: 6 weeks! How horrible is that? Thankfully if I have the baby on or near my due date, that will be the first day of our 2 week Christmas vacation at school so it'll be closer to 8 weeks. School districts are totally stingy on the maternity leave, but I guess since like half the ladies at school always seem to be pregnant during any given school year, I can understand why they need to cut it short.


----------



## AnakeRose

Wugz22 said:


> OK I beat everybody in the worst maternity leave ever competition: 6 weeks! How horrible is that? Thankfully if I have the baby on or near my due date, that will be the first day of our 2 week Christmas vacation at school so it'll be closer to 8 weeks. School districts are totally stingy on the maternity leave, but I guess since like half the ladies at school always seem to be pregnant during any given school year, I can understand why they need to cut it short.

Yep you win for the crappiest mat leave :nope:


----------



## PDubs10612

We sure do have it good for mat leave getting the entire year, but what kind of benefits does everyone receive? In Ontario we get 55% of our regular wages, or 80% if you are the sole provider and make less than a certain amount per year...means when I'm on mat leave I will be making just over our minimum wage...so it's doable :)


----------



## AnakeRose

PDubs10612 said:


> We sure do have it good for mat leave getting the entire year, but what kind of benefits does everyone receive? In Ontario we get 55% of our regular wages, or 80% if you are the sole provider and make less than a certain amount per year...means when I'm on mat leave I will be making just over our minimum wage...so it's doable :)

Yeah the 55% part sucks. I'm already trying to live off that and putting the rest into an account for when I'm off cause I'm sure we'll need it. I feel like I'm on that TV show Till Debt Do Us Part...


----------



## AnakeRose

33+2 Weeks :D 

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/1077535_10151760417145132_1927735162_o_zps8dfa9db2.jpg


----------



## IGoByMo

Beautiful pic, AnakeRose! That's not the Astoria bridge in the background, is it?

RE Maternity leave pay: I sort of want to move to Canada. The US only requires companies offer their employees time off, not pay. At the job I left, the only way to get pay is to use combined vacation/sick time, so if you ran out before baby was born, you were left with no maternal income.

Of course, now that I'm freelancing/content writing, I'm sort of in the no pay situation if I can't write after potential baby's born, anyway. Let's hear it for speech to text software! Hands free writing! :)


----------



## AnakeRose

IGoByMo said:


> Beautiful pic, AnakeRose! That's not the Astoria bridge in the background, is it?
> 
> RE Maternity leave pay: I sort of want to move to Canada. The US only requires companies offer their employees time off, not pay. At the job I left, the only way to get pay is to use combined vacation/sick time, so if you ran out before baby was born, you were left with no maternal income.
> 
> Of course, now that I'm freelancing/content writing, I'm sort of in the no pay situation if I can't write after potential baby's born, anyway. Let's hear it for speech to text software! Hands free writing! :)

No, it's the William R. Bennett Bridge in Kelowna, BC. I've been to Astoria though!

Up here you need to have accumulated 600 hours in a 12 month period to qualify. If you have medical EI you can be off (with good reason) at 25 weeks and then go onto Maternal EI for 15 weeks, then 35 weeks of Parental EI (either parent can take it).

OMG I AM SO UNCOMFORTABLE TODAY!!


----------



## PDubs10612

with your medical EI you can get more than 52 weeks off? or did I misunderstand that? Here we can get on medical EI if there is less than 17 weeks before due date and then go on the other leaves following, but not to exceed more than 52 weeks total...I think that's what I read, but I thought it was through service canada so it should be that same in both provinces...I figure when I get my BFP I will REALLY research it, but I know I'm covered for at least a year and I will most likely end up on medical leave with my heart so that was always a bit of a downer because I wouldn't get the full "year" post baby


----------



## PDubs10612

nevermind, just looked mine up, it was on the Ontario Ministry of Labour Site...

3. How long can I receive maternity, parental and sickness benefits?

Maternity benefits can be paid up to a maximum of 15 weeks.
Parental benefits can be paid up to a maximum of 35 weeks.
Sickness benefits can be paid up to a maximum of 15 weeks.

A combination of maternity, parental and sickness benefits can be received up to a combined maximum of 50 weeks.

If you have received sickness benefits before or after your maternity benefits you could receive up to a maximum of 65 weeks of combined sickness, maternity and parental benefits. However, certains conditions must be met during your benefit period...


----------



## AnakeRose

Yeah if I was still working at the warehouse and I didn't hurt my back, I would have taken the sickness EI 15 weeks and been off already! No way I would have been able to keep lifting 50+lb boxes all day after 25 weeks.


----------



## FTMommy01

I am so jealous you guys get that much time off!! We only get paid 65 percent for 6 weeks and the rest is unpaid so we're saving like crazy here!


----------



## magicwhisper

hey there :D

can i join in :blush:

im 21 my oh is 20 we are ttc baby number one and have been for a couple of months


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> OK I beat everybody in the worst maternity leave ever competition: 6 weeks! How horrible is that? Thankfully if I have the baby on or near my due date, that will be the first day of our 2 week Christmas vacation at school so it'll be closer to 8 weeks. School districts are totally stingy on the maternity leave, but I guess since like half the ladies at school always seem to be pregnant during any given school year, I can understand why they need to cut it short.

6 weeks is the norm here. Rarely paid. 8 weeks if you have a cesarean. It's basically more of a "we are required by law to hold your job for you for this long"

But some places let you take longer, it just requires a lot of paperwork.


----------



## Angel wings13

IGoByMo said:


> Beautiful pic, AnakeRose! That's not the Astoria bridge in the background, is it?
> 
> RE Maternity leave pay: I sort of want to move to Canada. The US only requires companies offer their employees time off, not pay. At the job I left, the only way to get pay is to use combined vacation/sick time, so if you ran out before baby was born, you were left with no maternal income.
> 
> Of course, now that I'm freelancing/content writing, I'm sort of in the no pay situation if I can't write after potential baby's born, anyway. Let's hear it for speech to text software! Hands free writing! :)

I can apply for short term disability for maternity leave at my work, giving me 60% of pay, but it's a double whammy for me since I haven't been really working cuz of my knee...by the time they took taxes out, my check would be like $40 at this point! I'm going to try to just grin and bear it and try to boost up my hours for a few months :/


----------



## Angel wings13

magicwhisper said:


> hey there :D
> 
> can i join in :blush:
> 
> im 21 my oh is 20 we are ttc baby number one and have been for a couple of months

Hey there and welcome to our hut of nuts :rofl:

Don't worry about sounding crazy here....lol we've either read or said it all!


----------



## magicwhisper

thank you :D

sounds like my kind of group :haha:


----------



## Angel wings13

Finally got a potty shot like I wanted! :)


----------



## AnakeRose

magicwhisper said:


> hey there :D
> 
> can i join in :blush:
> 
> im 21 my oh is 20 we are ttc baby number one and have been for a couple of months

Welcome!! :wave:


----------



## Tassiegal

Hi guys - 
I dont know whether any of you remember me - it was over a hundred pages ago that i posted lmao
Finally after 18 months of TTC #5 ( #1 for DF) we have been successful! We have a little baby due on the 24th of March 2014... :D 
I have been meaning to post in here for a few days - since i caught up with the thread - but baby brain has taken over lol
I had a first beta done at 14DPO of 67 and then it was 221 @16DPO. Doubling time of 27 hrs!

So excited and so happy to see most of you girls ended up happily pregnant!! Congratulations to you all!

Angel - beautiful scan pics and congrats!

Cant wait to catch up with all of you :D


----------



## Angel wings13

Tassiegal said:


> Hi guys -
> I dont know whether any of you remember me - it was over a hundred pages ago that i posted lmao
> Finally after 18 months of TTC #5 ( #1 for DF) we have been successful! We have a little baby due on the 24th of March 2014... :D
> I have been meaning to post in here for a few days - since i caught up with the thread - but baby brain has taken over lol
> I had a first beta done at 14DPO of 67 and then it was 221 @16DPO. Doubling time of 27 hrs!
> 
> So excited and so happy to see most of you girls ended up happily pregnant!! Congratulations to you all!
> 
> Angel - beautiful scan pics and congrats!
> 
> Cant wait to catch up with all of you :D

I remember you! Congrats! :wohoo: :yipee: :headspin: :happydance: :dance: 

I was also 221 at 16 dpo! Weird!

Are you going to find out the gender cuz idk if you tag through, but we're ALL having boys - well except wugz cuz she hadn't found out yet! :)

Very happy for you!


----------



## Tassiegal

Thanks Angel :D I am so excited!

LOL @ the similarities in the beta though - i was thinking it was low - but i dont feel so bad now!! Everyone else seems to have such high numbers - i guess i am just a late implanter ( i didn't implant until 11 DPO ) so the HCG isn't as high. 

Yes - DF and i were talking about that last night - he really wants to know because he wants a boy - I would like another boy as it would even things out a bit - but really as i keep telling him we cant choose. Although i already have all day sickness and cravings for healthy foods (the thought of chocolate makes me want to throw up) and i was exactly the same with my boy so hopefully i am right and it is a boy. :D 

So glad to be back here with you girls and see your pregnancy going so well hun!!


----------



## confetti83

Welcome Magic hope this thread brings u luck!!

Congrats Tessie hopefully everyone in the thread will have beany on the way soon!

Angel great pics!

Afm I am nesting big time!! I nearly washed all the clothes I have for bubs 1st year. Last load of whites left. I am having trouble breathing with lots of palpitations feeling faont most of the time. Hopefully as bubs starts moving down I will feel better.


----------



## magicwhisper

thank you.

i hope so too i have noticed a lot of people with little ones here :haha:

i hope you feel better soon confetti
cute scan pictures angel wings


----------



## Angel wings13

Tassiegal said:


> Thanks Angel :D I am so excited!
> 
> LOL @ the similarities in the beta though - i was thinking it was low - but i dont feel so bad now!! Everyone else seems to have such high numbers - i guess i am just a late implanter ( i didn't implant until 11 DPO ) so the HCG isn't as high.
> 
> Yes - DF and i were talking about that last night - he really wants to know because he wants a boy - I would like another boy as it would even things out a bit - but really as i keep telling him we cant choose. Although i already have all day sickness and cravings for healthy foods (the thought of chocolate makes me want to throw up) and i was exactly the same with my boy so hopefully i am right and it is a boy. :D
> 
> So glad to be back here with you girls and see your pregnancy going so well hun!!

I don't have the link anymore, but around 200 us ideal for 16 dpo, but the most important thing is doubling time anyways. I kept seeing higher numbers too, but then I found out that a lot of people posting were seeing a fertility specialist and on treatments that raise hcg, also, there areTHREE different assays to determine the level, called the "universal standard unit", I, II, and III....so different labs can have different values. . So don't worry, your double time us excellent.

With my miscarriage last year, my hcg was over 19,000 at only 22 dpo....so the number us most definitely not everything!

But believe me I know how hard it is not to worry! I was in a Constant state if fear the first 12 weeks....


----------



## AnakeRose

Welcome back Tassie!


----------



## starbaby2404

Welcome Magic, and welcome back Tassie!
Great scan Angel, that's definitely a boy! YAY!:happydance:
OHHHHHH the nesting....I remember doin that with both my boys! Drove my ex husband crazy! Probably because his lazy behind wouldn't get up and help me...so I'd do it myself. I'd work on it until I'd start contracting...then sit down and rest...then start back up when they settled. :blush: I was supposed to be on bed rest. :blush:

So anyway, I had another clomid check from my routine OBGYN. After 5 unsuccessful cycles of clomid and provera he has decided to refer me to a FS. The :witch: hasn't shown her face yet for this month, she isn't due until the 27th, so I'm not out yet. But my hopes are not high. While in the office, my routine OBGYN said that my DH has some "abnormalities" and that might be the problem. However, right after the SA was done on my husband he told me that his results were fine...motility was a little down, but he didn't see a reason as to why I wasn't/couldn't get pregnant:dohh:. So this has me totally confused and worried. Hoping that the FS can help us out. 

On another note, we did BD once this past fertile window, on the day that I got a (+) OPK and had good EWCM. And all it takes is once, right?! Like I said above, hopes aren't high. But it is a possibility.

Hope everyone is doing well! :flower:


----------



## PDubs10612

FX for you star...I'm not due for AF until the 30th so we're close :)..hoping we get come good news since I actually had a positive OPK this month, but FS said that I didn't need to do them and to just look for qualitative changes and I did not see or feel anything this month...I didn't even get EWCM, just watery :( see how it goes...if nothing this time we are onto 2 cycles with Femara


----------



## starbaby2404

PDubs10612 said:


> FX for you star...I'm not due for AF until the 30th so we're close :)..hoping we get come good news since I actually had a positive OPK this month, but FS said that I didn't need to do them and to just look for qualitative changes and I did not see or feel anything this month...I didn't even get EWCM, just watery :( see how it goes...if nothing this time we are onto 2 cycles with Femara

Hopeful for you! :hugs:

**Rant coming**:cry::growlmad::wacko:

I don't know, this whole process is starting to get really tiring. We've been TTC since April 2012. I just want to give DH a child from his own blood line. He is so supportive and optimistic, when I am crushed and depressed. Sometimes I'd like to smack him. But I think that is all hormones...LMAO. Here I am crushed and sinking further and further into the abyss of depression, and he is like Dori from Finding Nemo. "just keep swimming, just keep swimming, swimming, swimming"...Almost like it doesn't affect him negatively at all. I mean I guess thats a good thing....cause someone has to be strong for the both of us...but sometimes I'd like to know that it hurts him or concerns him that it isn't happening as well. Is it bad for me to say that??


----------



## Angel wings13

starbaby2404 said:


> PDubs10612 said:
> 
> 
> FX for you star...I'm not due for AF until the 30th so we're close :)..hoping we get come good news since I actually had a positive OPK this month, but FS said that I didn't need to do them and to just look for qualitative changes and I did not see or feel anything this month...I didn't even get EWCM, just watery :( see how it goes...if nothing this time we are onto 2 cycles with Femara
> 
> Hopeful for you! :hugs:
> 
> **Rant coming**:cry::growlmad::wacko:
> 
> I don't know, this whole process is starting to get really tiring. We've been TTC since April 2012. I just want to give DH a child from his own blood line. He is so supportive and optimistic, when I am crushed and depressed. Sometimes I'd like to smack him. But I think that is all hormones...LMAO. Here I am crushed and sinking further and further into the abyss of depression, and he is like Dori from Finding Nemo. "just keep swimming, just keep swimming, swimming, swimming"...Almost like it doesn't affect him negatively at all. I mean I guess thats a good thing....cause someone has to be strong for the both of us...but sometimes I'd like to know that it hurts or concerns him that it isn't happening as well. Is it bad for
> me to say that??Click to expand...

:hugs:
No it's not bad to express your feelings at all! Have you told this to him? Maybe wait until it's a moment you're not as emotional, and just sorta say "I know i may get disappointed easily over ttc, and I appreciate your optimism, but sometimes I just need emotional support and understandin from you about why it upsets me, even if it's not bothering you. "

Just be honest and recognize his side, but let him know how you feel and most men just need to be flat out told what you need from them, lol, to us it's obvious, but I've learned it truly isn't obvious to them . I would just wait until it's a day that it ifs bothering you less, so you're less likely to get emotional and fight. 


Hang in there! :hug:


----------



## PDubs10612

tiring is right...we've been at it since July 2012...next cycle (if we need more cycles) we will start Femara, 2 cycles of that and then we will talk about IUI. If we are not pregnant by Christmas we will be starting the long process of adoption through children's aid in January..if it didn't happen after a year and a half, all the meds, tests and procedures then it's just not meant to happen this way...and I have finally come to terms with that and feel at peace with the idea that we may have to adopt :)


----------



## Angel wings13

So I did something stupid yesterday. Idk why, other than Jason and I were sorta talking about the subject, but I googled :dohh: "chances of losing fetus after 19 weeks"

Technically we were talking about trisomy conditions, I was explaining what they were and the tests I've had, etc, and though I firmly believe my bubs is healthy, I wanted to see other reasons....
Fyi: don't do this. I've been good about not googling negative things since 12 weeks, idk what got into me.

I've been following this baby boy on Facebook, Corbin, who was born with trisomy 13 (I think 13), and he's about 3 1/2 months old and still in the hospital...it was a miracle he made it to birth, and even still continues to live though he's hooked up to machines a lot. Anyways, the foundation his parents are working with will be selling t shirts next month in all sizes, including onesies, I was telling Jason I might buy one, then realized it would just be sad if Corbin doesn't make it by the time my baby us born. .

That's what really got me googling...

I can't imagine what that would be like. :(


----------



## Angel wings13

PDubs10612 said:


> tiring is right...we've been at it since July 2012...next cycle (if we need more cycles) we will start Femara, 2 cycles of that and then we will talk about IUI. If we are not pregnant by Christmas we will be starting the long process of adoption through children's aid in January..if it didn't happen after a year and a half, all the meds, tests and procedures then it's just not meant to happen this way...and I have finally come to terms with that and feel at peace with the idea that we may have to adopt :)

I don't remember if I already told this story here, but:

My cousin and her husband had tried to conceive for a long time, about 2 years I think, and she had a couple miscarriages. Finally she got pregnant and carried to term her daughter was born with only one lung and the heart in the wrong area if her chest. Somehow this was not detected on ultrasound. Her daughter died around 2 weeks of age. They decided after all the mcs and then their daughter, to adopt, and her doc agreed, and didn't think she would successfully get pregnant. They opted to adopt a baby Chinese girl. Is a long process. They were almost done, and were set to pick up their daughter when my cousin found out she 
pregnant. They had already spent ALOT of money and the adoption was pretty much set. They decided to delay it. She ended up having a very healthy boy. When he was about a year, they finally went to go get the little girl, who was closer to 2 at this point, she was behind in ever milestone and filthy and malnourished. Now she is 5 or 6, and healthy ad can be as smart as a whip :)

I know how difficult it had to be to take on a baby when you just had one of your own, but they're doing it and loving it! 

Sorry if I told you guys about this already, but maybe some newer people haven't heard about it :)


----------



## magicwhisper

thank you starbaby i hope you get your answer soon 

my OH and i have bought a rabbit. We are so happy :D


----------



## AnakeRose

*GRABS ANGEL BY THE SHOULDERS* 

QUIT GOOGLING! You're driving yourself nuts :winkwink:


----------



## PDubs10612

Thanks for the story Angel, don't believe I'd heard it before :)

Right now me, my sister, and DHs sister are all TTC...my sister is on like year 4 and have started the adoption process and DH's sister has a lot of medical issues so not sure how it will go from them either...it could very well happen that we all adopt..just nice knowing someone that's gone through it :)


----------



## Angel wings13

I think adoption is awesome! On both the birth and adoptive parent (s)
My best guy friend was adopted, his parents are truly awesome people. They had a biological daughter then couldn't conceive again .... What's weird is that my friend and his non blood sister actually look like brother and sister!


----------



## FTMommy01

How is everyone feeling? Im ready to start feeling more movement, its such a cool feeling! Cant believe the half way mark is right around the corner!


----------



## Angel wings13

magicwhisper said:


> thank you starbaby i hope you get your answer soon
> 
> my OH and i have bought a rabbit. We are so happy :D

:bunny: :bunny: :bunny: :bunny: :bunny: :bunny:

Afm: I finally pooped for the first time in like 5 days! 
:rofl)


----------



## Angel wings13

Crazy huh ft? 5 more days for me hitting the big "half way" mark....

And confetti and Rose almost done!

Where is wugz and doesn't she find out her baby's gender this week??!


----------



## confetti83

30 weeks today. I just booked a weekend for hubby to leave it free on my 38th week for and Indian curry plus I think hb will loose a few pounds cause I will try to bd everyday.


----------



## Wugz22

Angel Wings, no gender until Aug. 5... TAKING FOREVER!!!!

In other news, I thought by 18-19 weeks, I would no longer be INSANE. Not the case. I had 3 people in the last 3 days tell me I can't really be pregnant because I'm to tiny. Well the third one really struck a chord and I started having the doubtful thoughts again... maybe I'm NOT pregnant... maybe my baby ISN'T really in there.... omg so I was freaking out and called the nurse. She of course told me I was crazy, and that lots of women don't show by 19 weeks and don't gain as much weight. She let me come in and hear the heart beat an hour ago. Normal as could be!!! Such a relief everytime I hear it, but when will I just be confident that I AM pregnant and I will continue to BE pregnant? Maybe after the gender scan? Maybe when this pathetic little bump actually SHOWS?! 

***Crazy rant ending***

Ok that feels better :thumbup::wacko::thumbup::wacko::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## AnakeRose

DON"T LISTEN TO THEM WUGZ!! I didn't actually look 'pregnant' till I was nearly 28 weeks. 

Got another ultrasound booked for this friday to check his position. I'll get them to have a peek to make sure he's still a boy. Will post photos when I get them :D


----------



## magicwhisper

awh don't worry :D my sister in law was tiny until 7 months then she balloned a bit :D


----------



## AnakeRose

34 Weeks today!! :happydance: Time is going so fast now!


----------



## magicwhisper

awh wooo x


----------



## confetti83

Omg Anake 3 weeks more and bubs could appear any time!! Are you going to start raspberry leaf tea? here midwives recommend it from 34weeks on to hopefully encourage the onset of natural labour. 

In Canada does the midwive attend to you most of the time? cause if I am not mskung a mistake in sone countries you have to wait for the doctor to hsve a baby delivered. Here docs just check on you and only in emergencies or c sections they appear.


----------



## confetti83

sry for my typos!


----------



## AnakeRose

confetti83 said:


> Omg Anake 3 weeks more and bubs could appear any time!! Are you going to start raspberry leaf tea? here midwives recommend it from 34weeks on to hopefully encourage the onset of natural labour.
> 
> In Canada does the midwive attend to you most of the time? cause if I am not mskung a mistake in sone countries you have to wait for the doctor to hsve a baby delivered. Here docs just check on you and only in emergencies or c sections they appear.

Midwives are not as popular here. Mostly nurses and your obstetrician.


----------



## Tassiegal

Hi girls!

Angel - thanks for the reassurance about the beta numbers. I am really nervous atm - worried that because i want this baby so much that something will go wrong. I just find it hard to relax. I dont want to buy anything yet (even though there has been a lot of really cheap and nice second hand bassinets on one of the FB buy and sell sites near me) because i am too scared i will jinx the pregnancy. Oh and stop googling!! It will make you be driven mad - trust me. I am a chronic googler - and really wish i wasnt!! LOL


Star - my DF was like that - always telling me that it would happen when it was meant to and all that. Sometimes i used to get really annoyed with him for being so positive. It is a blessing though sometimes - and other times its just annoying. Here's hoping you and Pdubs fall pg sooner rather than later. *hugs*

I was really tiny with my last girl - i didnt even look pg at 34-35 weeks the day before i had her! Someone saw me with the baby and they were like 'i didn't know you were pg!' lol I cant wait to start showing with this one - i miss my baby bumps. Cant believe everyone here is so far ahead of me! 
Oh well i guess it means i get to see all the awesome baby photos!! 

Here in Australia we mainly see Midwives too - only see the OB once a month and if anything goes wrong. The Midwives help us give birth and there aren't any doctors involved most of the time. Its awesome!

Argh - vent here - i have my 8 yr old home sick from school here and he is driving me nuts! He is going to school tomorrow whether he wants to or not! A million questions and nagging!! lol


----------



## FTMommy01

Anyone else having sinus problems? I have been up the past 2 weeks all night sneezing and itchy/runny nose. Im fine during the day then as soon as I lay down it starts and lasts until about noon the next day :shrug:


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> Omg Anake 3 weeks more and bubs could appear any time!! Are you going to start raspberry leaf tea? here midwives recommend it from 34weeks on to hopefully encourage the onset of natural labour.
> 
> In Canada does the midwive attend to you most of the time? cause if I am not mskung a mistake in sone countries you have to wait for the doctor to hsve a baby delivered. Here docs just check on you and only in emergencies or c sections they appear.

Down here we only have a mid wife if we are using a "birthing center" and not an Ob/gyn and hospital. Which also means au natural, no epidural, no meds, etc...
In other words, I don't even have a mid wife!

When people go into labor here, you call the doc and go to the hospital, and the doc shows up later. The doc does the delivery, but mostly hospital nurses watch over you and stuff, check you once an hour (even if you're screaming your lungs it that something isn't right and making a literally bloody mess, with my second I won't go into every horror, but when i was first checked in I was 3 cm, after being sent home from another hospital, had already been in labor for about 18 hours , and FINALLY the nurse rolled her eyes saying that since I was 3cm just 45 minutes ago - then she changed her tone and said "we need to move you to delivery asap, you're 9 1/2 and almost completely effaced! :dohh: I was saying something was up!)


----------



## Angel wings13

FTMommy01 said:


> Anyone else having sinus problems? I have been up the past 2 weeks all night sneezing and itchy/runny nose. Im fine during the day then as soon as I lay down it starts and lasts until about noon the next day :shrug:

Unfortunately I have a stuffy nose everyday I wake up, mine is usually gone by the afternoon. Though it had been raining a lot, pretty much daily, and Florida v is known for allergies, mine only tend to bother me in rainy season, and usually are mild, but every morning it's pretty bad :/


----------



## AnakeRose

FTMommy01 said:


> Anyone else having sinus problems? I have been up the past 2 weeks all night sneezing and itchy/runny nose. Im fine during the day then as soon as I lay down it starts and lasts until about noon the next day :shrug:

Yep, I hate sinus colds!!! I always seem to only get it on the left side of my face too. Probably because I'm always sleeping on my left. Not really much you can do about it either.


----------



## AnakeRose

Had a horrible sleep last night. I just couldn't get comfortable :sad1: I feel like a zombie today (get used to it, yeah I know!)

Started to have really bad cramping off and on last night, but it was really inconsistent so I didn't wake up Michael. Eventually after an hour is stopped. He has to be head down because it feels like he's pressing against my lady parts! I feel kinda dehydrated this morning so I probably didn't have enough water yesterday. 

Can't believe that in less than 6 weeks I could have a baby! Seems like it was yesterday I got my first positive HPT!

Used up one of my personal leave days at work so I have 5 days off starting tomorrow.


----------



## confetti83

Anake seems like braxton hicks contractions! I usually notice them cause my tummy goes rock hard and feel pressure down there. 

Today I nearly collapsed at my prenatal class. The midwife was very nice she put me comfy in a nursing chair with the huge u shaped pillow around me. lol I felt a bif akward especially when I wad nearly half asleep cause after one of my breathing attacks I am soooo tired.


----------



## Wugz22

Ah Anake and Confetti you girls are getting so close!!


----------



## AnakeRose

I know! I'm so ready to see my little guy :)


----------



## FTMommy01

Oh Anake I'm so excited for you! The first little nut hutter will be here soon :baby: Cant wait for the labor discussions to start taking place and seeing pics of all the newborns! 

Star & Pdubbs, any symptoms to report?!?


----------



## Wugz22

Ok ladies, so how protected are our little buddies in there? I have been a walking accident lately! During recess at summer school today, I was almost nailed by a basketball in the tummy. I turned at the last second and was nailed in the spine instead. And then we walked inside and someone from a classroom opened a door right into me. All these little casual accidents happen to everyone, right?


----------



## magicwhisper

haha i have days like that xD


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> Ok ladies, so how protected are our little buddies in there? I have been a walking accident lately! During recess at summer school today, I was almost nailed by a basketball in the tummy. I turned at the last second and was nailed in the spine instead. And then we walked inside and someone from a classroom opened a door right into me. All these little casual accidents happen to everyone, right?

They are pretty well protected - although a basketball to the belly would be scary! Just remember bubs has your whole body around it , then your uterus, which has developed an extra spongey layer since conception,THEN surrounded by amniotic fluid in their own private sac....

Obviously you wasn't to be careful, of course, but don't be overly worried. I was in a bad car accident at 23 weeks with my oldest!


----------



## Angel wings13

Haha, first little nut hutter....
Gives the affectionate term my little "peanut" a whole new level of meaning! :D


----------



## PDubs10612

No symptoms yet...feel completely normal...only 6dpo so *if* it happens this time I likely am not even implanted yet so just trying not to think too much about it...what about you star?


----------



## Angel wings13

PDubs10612 said:


> No symptoms yet...feel completely normal...only 6dpo so *if* it happens this time I likely am not even implanted yet so just trying not to think too much about it...what about you star?

Good luck! :thumbup: you deserve it!


----------



## AnakeRose

Wugz22 said:


> Ok ladies, so how protected are our little buddies in there? I have been a walking accident lately! During recess at summer school today, I was almost nailed by a basketball in the tummy. I turned at the last second and was nailed in the spine instead. And then we walked inside and someone from a classroom opened a door right into me. All these little casual accidents happen to everyone, right?

Ok if I could take a couple of nasty falls reffing (skating) and my little guy is perfectly ok then you should be good :thumbup:. You have more padding than you realize there!


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> Haha, first little nut hutter....
> Gives the affectionate term my little "peanut" a whole new level of meaning! :D

:rofl:


----------



## Tassiegal

OMG. I feel so sick! As if i didnt feel sick enough already - i went out to tea for DF's cousins 18th birthday tonight and had half a large pizza... And then ate a big piece of chocolate birthday cake. I just want to throw up!! No room even to drink water (which i haven't been drinking enough of! LOL)
Ugh. 

Cant wait to see your little one Anake!! Its going to be so exciting! 

Pdubs - hope this month is it for you hun! 

I just want to sleep... :( Luckily its almost bedtime!


----------



## Wugz22

Tassie - I love how sleep seems to completely restart your preggo body after a big dinner! Some big dinners I just have to go to bed right after because I feel so horrible. I read that I should be eating smaller meals to prevent that... oops.:dohh:


----------



## FTMommy01

I LOVE my doppler. I felt a few movements last week and nothing this week so of course I started to get worried, listened for the heart beat and found it right away its such a sweet sound and really gives me a peace of mind that everything is ok. It was funny as soon as I found out DH and our 3 year old dd were fighting over who got to hear next :haha: this little one cant come soon enough for us!


----------



## Angel wings13

FTMommy01 said:


> I LOVE my doppler. I felt a few movements last week and nothing this week so of course I started to get worried, listened for the heart beat and found it right away its such a sweet sound and really gives me a peace of mind that everything is ok. It was funny as soon as I found out DH and our 3 year old dd were fighting over who got to hear next :haha: this little one cant come soon enough for us!

Does your doppler give you the heart rate, or just let you hear it?

My bubs still mostly rolls around, but yesterday he gave me a hard kick out of nowhere, it was like the first kick, I yelped cuz I wasn't expecting it, lol. Right now his feet are little, last week she measured then during the ultrasound, each foot is exactly 2.5cm, or one inch, I can imagine what a strong kick will feel like oncehis feet are bigger! My oldest was a major kicker...


----------



## AnakeRose

oh man mine is a kicker!! He's got hiccups this morning :)


----------



## confetti83

This weel I gotu first weird bump he was all on one side so bump was lopsided and we could see him shift from right to left. 

Had my visit today everything is fine blood pressure a bit low but its better than the other way. Nxt 2weeks we will do a 4d scan cant wait to see his face.


----------



## starbaby2404

FTMommy01 said:


> Anyone else having sinus problems? I have been up the past 2 weeks all night sneezing and itchy/runny nose. Im fine during the day then as soon as I lay down it starts and lasts until about noon the next day :shrug:

I personally am not having that issue, but the hubs is.....one side all clogged the other running like a faucet....sneezy, coughy, itchy eyes....sounds like i just named of some of the 7 dwarfs...lol:haha: Must be this lovely ohio weather.


----------



## starbaby2404

FTMommy01 said:


> Oh Anake I'm so excited for you! The first little nut hutter will be here soon :baby: Cant wait for the labor discussions to start taking place and seeing pics of all the newborns!
> 
> Star & Pdubbs, any symptoms to report?!?

so far all i can report is I'm hungry all the time and my boobs hurt! And those are normal symptoms of the witch coming for me. Still hopeful though...those could be pg sumptoms too. We'll see this weekend...I'll post if I get a :bfp: on sunday!


----------



## Wugz22

I'm feeling _things_ but I don't know if they are baby! Usually at night when I lay down on my back is when I really notice these "things". Sometimes it's like a popping feeling. But I have no idea if its just gas bubbles or what, so I'll just keep waiting until I know for sure!


----------



## Angel wings13

starbaby2404 said:


> FTMommy01 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else having sinus problems? I have been up the past 2 weeks all night sneezing and itchy/runny nose. Im fine during the day then as soon as I lay down it starts and lasts until about noon the next day :shrug:
> 
> I personally am not having that issue, but the hubs is.....one side all clogged the other running like a faucet....sneezy, coughy, itchy eyes....sounds like i just named of some of the 7 dwarfs...lol:haha: Must be this lovely ohio weather.Click to expand...

Ugh, my eyes are the worst ! Idk what I'm even allergic to, but after rain my eyes get so red and itchy. Years ago, in thus apartment I lived in, my eyes got so bad I had to get and prescription eye drops, and I'm one of those people that simply can't stand putting things in my eyes - luckily my mom worked at an eye doctor's so she got me sample bottles of patanol which is like $80 a bottle! They really helped. Since moving from there, my eyes haven't been THAT bad, but they do act up and are really bothersome.


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> I'm feeling _things_ but I don't know if they are baby! Usually at night when I lay down on my back is when I really notice these "things". Sometimes it's like a popping feeling. But I have no idea if its just gas bubbles or what, so I'll just keep waiting until I know for sure!

If you're feeling a variety of movements/sensations, its most likely your growing bean! It usually takes a little longer for your first, plus everyone is different. How they move, exactly where they are located, the placenta location, everything us a factor. Idk why I thought you had mentioned a scan at 18 weeks...sigh...your scan is like 10 days away :growlmad: I'm DYING to know if we are a boys only club or if you're going to break the cycle!!!


----------



## AnakeRose

ugh! So the doctor I went to today wouldn't listen to me when I said I knew when I conceived!! They've moved my due date again back to Sept 8 :growlmad: That would put me conceiving two days before I got my BFP...not freeking possible!! 

He says my sugars look really good. I know what to do whenever I get a spike because I usually know what caused it (ice cream, pizza etc). I still might have to go on insulin just for those spikes. I have 3 ultrasounds scheduled! First one is this Friday and the second is Aug 12, third I don't know yet. (Yes I'll post photos!) They're keeping an eye on my blood pressure in case it starts to rise. He noticed my ankles are slightly swollen so I have to watch that too. 

My girlfriend said she had some baby clothes for me and holy crap she wasn't kidding!! I'm going to go through everything and donate some of it because I have WAY too much of it now. Some of it has stains on it so I'll send that to value village and mark it for rags. 

Got a good swift kick in the sternum today (OUCH!!). I broke it in highschool slipping on some bleachers and he hit the right spot. God I hope he doesn't do that very often.


----------



## FTMommy01

Moving the due date back is awful to do to someone who just wants to see their precious baby!! Although September 8th is my daughters birthday :) Maybe he will show them and come when he is supposed to!

My next ultrasound appointment isn't until August 5th, a week and a half till I get to see him again!

Angel- my doppler does record time but you have to plug it into the computer for that, so we haven't done that yet but listening to it is just enough for me, you can tell he moves a lot sometimes I can hear it on the left side and other days I can only hear it on the right side!


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> ugh! So the doctor I went to today wouldn't listen to me when I said I knew when I conceived!! They've moved my due date again back to Sept 8 :growlmad: That would put me conceiving two days before I got my BFP...not freeking possible!!
> 
> He says my sugars look really good. I know what to do whenever I get a spike because I usually know what caused it (ice cream, pizza etc). I still might have to go on insulin just for those spikes. I have 3 ultrasounds scheduled! First one is this Friday and the second is Aug 12, third I don't know yet. (Yes I'll post photos!) They're keeping an eye on my blood pressure in case it starts to rise. He noticed my ankles are slightly swollen so I have to watch that too.
> 
> My girlfriend said she had some baby clothes for me and holy crap she wasn't kidding!! I'm going to go through everything and donate some of it because I have WAY too much of it now. Some of it has stains on it so I'll send that to value village and mark it for rags.
> 
> Got a good swift kick in the sternum today (OUCH!!). I broke it in highschool slipping on some bleachers and he hit the right spot. God I hope he doesn't do that very often.

At my anatomy scan with my oldest, they moved his original due date (Jan 31) to February 15! Which I KNEW wasn't right - I had perfect 28 day cycles and tested the day after my period didn't show and was positive. 

I was telling everyone "no way thus baby is waiting till Feb 15"
Sure enough, born Feb 1st, only one day after original due date!


----------



## AnakeRose

Yeah I'm not sure why they're so fixated on their 'formula'. It's like they're telling me I don't know my body. I had horrible cramping on Dec 19th, I would have bet money my period was going to start. I even went to the store and bought a pack of pads because I was out of town. Obviously I didn't need them :haha:

So I have to go in and talk to work about taking my leave a week earlier and how they'd like me to do that. I have vacation time that I haven't used so maybe they'll just let me take that instead. My doctor is recommending I go off earlier so I'm available for appointments and to reduce the amount of stress I've been experiencing. Might have to go on a small dose of insulin because my numbers are creeping up. They're not talking about inducing me early just yet because baby is measuring fine. 

I wouldn't be surprised if he decided to show up on Sept 2!! I just realized that's "Labour Day" here in Canada...weird :)


----------



## confetti83

Anake it is very improbable but I will be 37 weeks on the 9th of Sept so if you go overdue and I am early we might give birth together!


----------



## AnakeRose

confetti83 said:


> Anake it is very improbable but I will be 37 weeks on the 9th of Sept so if you go overdue and I am early we might give birth together!

That would be cool :thumbup:


----------



## magicwhisper

that would be awesome for the pair of you xD


----------



## AnakeRose

Well I just got back from my second doctors appt and she strongly suggested I take my maternity leave a week earlier than I had planned. She wanted me to take it 2 weeks earlier, but I have to train my replacement so we settled on a week. Apparently the added stress of GD and not being able to exercise properly (torn ACL) and work is causing them some minor concern. So now I only have 23 days left till Mat Leave starts! wow time has sure flown by!


----------



## Angel wings13

I'm hoping ft mommy has her little boy on my bday! It's the 26th, and your due date is the 28 th right?


----------



## FTMommy01

Yup! the 28th! Although for the sake of Christmas Im hooping to go a week early or a week late, I would hate for my 3 year old to have santa come when mommy & daddy are in the hospital!


----------



## AnakeRose

T-minus 2.5 hours till my scan! I'll post photos when I get home :D


----------



## confetti83

Cant wait to see your pics Anake!!!!


Afm heartburn galore !!!! help feels like I have swallowed a box of atches and lit them up.

Today a relative gave us 2 car seats a playpen plus a chicco lightweight stoller. The stroller is fine just needs a good wash I will leave it in the car to go short outings etc cause I already had the 3 in 1 set from my son. The playpen I will buy a new one and leave this one for spare cause it seems her children where a bit rough with it the car seats one ok and the other I will reupholster. Soooo ready for bubs I just need to send hubby to buy some last minute medicine while I am in hospital like suppositories and infacol for gas. Hospital bags super ready also.

Anake you asked what you may need to pack in the hospital bag the midwife suggested we pack a change of clothes for our hubbies just in case it gets messy.


----------



## AnakeRose

Everything looks great! Weighing in at 6lbs 8oz. Head down. He wouldn't cooperate for a photo, but I'd take him being healthy over a photo any day!!


----------



## FTMommy01

Wow 6lb already, hes almost ready for his arrival!!


----------



## Angel wings13

They supposedly gain a pound a week in the last 4 weeks!


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> They supposedly gain a pound a week in the last 4 weeks!

You be quiet over there lol :haha:

Maybe Grandma was right and I was pregnant the weekend I saw her before she died. :shrug:

I have a feeling though he'll be early.


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> They supposedly gain a pound a week in the last 4 weeks!
> 
> You be quiet over there lol :haha:
> 
> Maybe Grandma was right and I was pregnant the weekend I saw her before she died. :shrug:
> 
> I have a feeling though he'll be early.Click to expand...

;) it's true though! BUT "they" aren't very accurate at predicting weight that much...

They just use averages based on length, etc...and if he's really balled up in there, it's harder for them to tell.

I agree though, you're little one will be here before the date on your ticker. In 3 weeks I bet. We should do a pool for people once they hit 35 weeks, we all pick a date! 
:D

Pdubs/star: aren't you both close to test time?


----------



## magicwhisper

awh i bet your excited the lo arriving!


----------



## Wugz22

Yay Anake!!!!! You must be so friggen excited!!!!!

The silly pharmacist at Walmart made me cry today. Yes... I was being COMPLETELY overly sensitive. But she was still rude. I took a couple different brands of prenatals up to her to ask a quick question, and she asked how far along I was and I said, excitedly, "19 weeks today!" and she LAUGHED in my face and says, "you sure you're pregnant? you might want to check that date again." I put the vitamins away and headed to the parking lot b/c I could feel the tears swelling up. I'm so insecure about my little bump, you would think that a medical professional would have a little more sense then to comment on it. I CANNOT WAIT FOR MY 20 WEEK SCAN!!!! Then I can tell everyone my little baby is measuring just fine and they can keep their comments to themselves!
:growlmad::growlmad::bodyb::bodyb::devil::devil::ignore::ignore:


----------



## PDubs10612

Angel wings13 said:


> Pdubs/star: aren't you both close to test time?

Going to test on Sunday which will be 11 dpo, I had about an hour of cramping yesterday (8dpo) and a pink tinge to some CM at the same time so I am HOPING it is implantation related since I have never had cramping so early, and have not had any since then but who knows...secretly excited but trying not to get too invested...


----------



## AnakeRose

:dust: for you girl!


----------



## magicwhisper

oh how rude of them!


----------



## PDubs10612

Thanks anake :)


----------



## AnakeRose

Wugz22 said:


> Yay Anake!!!!! You must be so friggen excited!!!!!
> 
> The silly pharmacist at Walmart made me cry today. Yes... I was being COMPLETELY overly sensitive. But she was still rude. I took a couple different brands of prenatals up to her to ask a quick question, and she asked how far along I was and I said, excitedly, "19 weeks today!" and she LAUGHED in my face and says, "you sure you're pregnant? you might want to check that date again." I put the vitamins away and headed to the parking lot b/c I could feel the tears swelling up. I'm so insecure about my little bump, you would think that a medical professional would have a little more sense then to comment on it. I CANNOT WAIT FOR MY 20 WEEK SCAN!!!! Then I can tell everyone my little baby is measuring just fine and they can keep their comments to themselves!
> :growlmad::growlmad::bodyb::bodyb::devil::devil::ignore::ignore:

OMG REPORT HER!! That's totally unacceptable!


----------



## Wugz22

So exciting Pdubs!!!:test::test::test::test::test:

Fingers and toes crossed for you!!!!


----------



## PDubs10612

haha wugz...I might test tomorrow morning haha...you know, cuz I have so many of the cheapies..If I don't get a BFP or AF come Wednesday, I will definitely invest in a FRER...but not until then :)


----------



## confetti83

P dubs I am fingers, legs, toes; everything crossed for you!

If I lived near you Wugz I would come and give that lady a *@*%*%%&*. When people make such comments I guess they have some issues themselves cause she is bloody ruuuuuude.

Anake I am happy for your scan. xxxx for bubs.


----------



## PDubs10612

BFN this morning...big booooo on that, but it'd only be like a day an half since possible implantation so I wasnt expecting much...still holding out for a bfp hopefully! 

thank you ladies for all the support :)

Star, how you doin?


----------



## Angel wings13

I'm a little worried, and Jason is freaking out ( though this being his first child blood related, he worries like a first time father)...but literally out of nowhere my feet have swollen like you wouldn't believe. Last night I noticed my left foot/ankle was swollen, and was surprised cuz with both boys I barely had any swelling while pregnant, and the little I did have didn't start till at least half way thru the 3rd trimester. 20 weeks seems awfully early. 

Anyways, so last night I notice my left foot/ankle is pretty swollen, but not bad. I figured by this morning it would be gone. Nope. 20 x's worse and both feet. I looked it up and though I know it's normal, it's NOT normal for them to swell this bad this early. I've checked 5 different sites, and each one said "sudden" swelling is a definite "notify your doctor immediately" well this is definitely sudden. I also read that "normal" swelling gets worse throughout the day, and is usually gone or at least lessened by morning, which is how my other pregnancies were. This morning they are VERY BAD. .. It even hurts to flex my feet, there is so much retention that you can't see my ankles at all and I normally have bony feet and can see my ankles as well as bones/tendons on the top if my feet. Literally my ankle area is the exact same width as the front of my foot, the spot where your foot is the widest. I don't think it's pre-eclampsia, as my blood pressure is never high, in fact at my regular doc on Wednesday out was 97/68....unless it's now spiked with these swollen feet. I'm not exaggerating about how bad this is. Jason wants me to go to the ER, that's how bad it is. We woke up early to go to Busch Gardens but had to cancel because you're supposed to stay off your feet when they swell. Idk what to do, I know most people would say it's normal in pregnancy, which it is, but I'm telling you, thus sudden onset of badly swollen feet/ankles is NOT normal. :help:


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> Yay Anake!!!!! You must be so friggen excited!!!!!
> 
> The silly pharmacist at Walmart made me cry today. Yes... I was being COMPLETELY overly sensitive. But she was still rude. I took a couple different brands of prenatals up to her to ask a quick question, and she asked how far along I was and I said, excitedly, "19 weeks today!" and she LAUGHED in my face and says, "you sure you're pregnant? you might want to check that date again." I put the vitamins away and headed to the parking lot b/c I could feel the tears swelling up. I'm so insecure about my little bump, you would think that a medical professional would have a little more sense then to comment on it. I CANNOT WAIT FOR MY 20 WEEK SCAN!!!! Then I can tell everyone my little baby is measuring just fine and they can keep their comments to themselves!
> :growlmad::growlmad::bodyb::bodyb::devil::devil::ignore::ignore:

Sorry wugz. I had very similar reactions with my first pregnancy as well. Like the time I parked in a spot reserved for preggos, and it was hot out and I was real tired and I was like 6 months pregnant. Some lady yelled at me saying it's just as bad to b park in a "pregnancy" spot as it is in a handicapped spot - I was in no mood and yelled right back that I was 6 months pregnant and not my fault she couldn't tell. (I had scrubs on from when I worked in a doctor office)

That's totally uncalled for, her speaking to you like that!


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> I'm a little worried, and Jason is freaking out ( though this being his first child blood related, he worries like a first time father)...but literally out of nowhere my feet have swollen like you wouldn't believe. Last night I noticed my left foot/ankle was swollen, and was surprised cuz with both boys I barely had any swelling while pregnant, and the little I did have didn't start till at least half way thru the 3rd trimester. 20 weeks seems awfully early.
> 
> Anyways, so last night I notice my left foot/ankle is pretty swollen, but not bad. I figured by this morning it would be gone. Nope. 20 x's worse and both feet. I looked it up and though I know it's normal, it's NOT normal for them to swell this bad this early. I've checked 5 different sites, and each one said "sudden" swelling is a definite "notify your doctor immediately" well this is definitely sudden. I also read that "normal" swelling gets worse throughout the day, and is usually gone or at least lessened by morning, which is how my other pregnancies were. This morning they are VERY BAD. .. It even hurts to flex my feet, there is so much retention that you can't see my ankles at all and I normally have bony feet and can see my ankles as well as bones/tendons on the top if my feet. Literally my ankle area is the exact same width as the front of my foot, the spot where your foot is the widest. I don't think it's pre-eclampsia, as my blood pressure is never high, in fact at my regular doc on Wednesday out was 97/68....unless it's now spiked with these swollen feet. I'm not exaggerating about how bad this is. Jason wants me to go to the ER, that's how bad it is. We woke up early to go to Busch Gardens but had to cancel because you're supposed to stay off your feet when they swell. Idk what to do, I know most people would say it's normal in pregnancy, which it is, but I'm telling you, thus sudden onset of badly swollen feet/ankles is NOT normal. :help:

Try lying down and prop your feet up so they're above your head level for at least 30 minutes and see if that helps. Drink more water and see if your salt intake has increased recently. My feet swell if I've eaten too much salt. I would definitely seek medical advice for that sudden swelling! Do you have a nurses help line in your area? BC has one, but it's sponsored by the government...


----------



## Wugz22

I tend to over react to everything, but if you're not feeling better in a few hours I'd go to the ER!


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> I'm a little worried, and Jason is freaking out ( though this being his first child blood related, he worries like a first time father)...but literally out of nowhere my feet have swollen like you wouldn't believe. Last night I noticed my left foot/ankle was swollen, and was surprised cuz with both boys I barely had any swelling while pregnant, and the little I did have didn't start till at least half way thru the 3rd trimester. 20 weeks seems awfully early.
> 
> Anyways, so last night I notice my left foot/ankle is pretty swollen, but not bad. I figured by this morning it would be gone. Nope. 20 x's worse and both feet. I looked it up and though I know it's normal, it's NOT normal for them to swell this bad this early. I've checked 5 different sites, and each one said "sudden" swelling is a definite "notify your doctor immediately" well this is definitely sudden. I also read that "normal" swelling gets worse throughout the day, and is usually gone or at least lessened by morning, which is how my other pregnancies were. This morning they are VERY BAD. .. It even hurts to flex my feet, there is so much retention that you can't see my ankles at all and I normally have bony feet and can see my ankles as well as bones/tendons on the top if my feet. Literally my ankle area is the exact same width as the front of my foot, the spot where your foot is the widest. I don't think it's pre-eclampsia, as my blood pressure is never high, in fact at my regular doc on Wednesday out was 97/68....unless it's now spiked with these swollen feet. I'm not exaggerating about how bad this is. Jason wants me to go to the ER, that's how bad it is. We woke up early to go to Busch Gardens but had to cancel because you're supposed to stay off your feet when they swell. Idk what to do, I know most people would say it's normal in pregnancy, which it is, but I'm telling you, thus sudden onset of badly swollen feet/ankles is NOT normal. :help:
> 
> Try lying down and prop your feet up so they're above your head level for at least 30 minutes and see if that helps. Drink more water and see if your salt intake has increased recently. My feet swell if I've eaten too much salt. I would definitely seek medical advice for that sudden swelling! Do you have a nurses help line in your area? BC has one, but it's sponsored by the government...Click to expand...

They cut off funding for ask-a-nurse. I drink between 3 - 6 20 oz bottles of water everyday, and I don't eat anything high in sodium, I even checked labels of things I ate yesterday to make sure something wasn't high in sodium that I didn't know about. I even slept with a pillow under my feet last night cuz of my swollen foot - that's why this has me worried. It's so sudden and severe with no apparent cause. I've been looking online to see if there was something I didn't know about that could cause this, but everything says the same basic knowledge stuff: low sodium, lots of water, elevate feet....which I do daily.


----------



## Angel wings13

My calves and whole leg are swollen on both sides too, I just realized. Wth? 
I'm chuggingwater like you wouldn't believe,


----------



## AnakeRose

do you guys have walk in clinics?? Seriously girl I'd ask a doctor....


----------



## Wugz22

Yeah get your butt to the Dr!!!


----------



## AnakeRose

I swear I'll drive the 5400km and 48 hours if you don't  Worried about you girl!!


----------



## magicwhisper

we all worry about you!


----------



## confetti83

Angel my doc told me that if I had sudden swelling I should get checked just to be safe. Get checked I hope it is nothing Xxxxxxxxxxxxc


----------



## Angel wings13

Well despite my long nap yesterday, I got a full night sleep, though it's weird having your feet so elevated, and I was having very intense, very bizarre, dreams. My thighs and calves are less swollen, but still retaining fluid... My feet and ankles are a tiny bit better, but not much, although I can flex my foot without pain - so far. There is still a squishy spot on the top of my foot before my toes. :shrug: idk what to do. Maybe I'll stop at one off the drug stores that had a blood pressure machine a and check my bp - if it's good, I'll probably just wait till tomorrow and call my doc. One worry I have is that they'll think my bp is ok if it's like 136/90, but that would be high for me....too many docs look at over all averages instead of am individual patient. I really hate going to the ER too. It can take forever, and the one by me is notorious for being crappy. At least it hasn't gotten worse...well not since yesterday anyway.


----------



## AnakeRose

You are one stubborn woman


----------



## Angel wings13

Lol...I don't mean to be, but I guess I am....I can't remember what we were talking about, but I was telling Jason a story like a year ago, and how I didn't want to do what someone said, and he just simply said "that's because you hate being told what to do, no matter how minor a thing it is" I opened my mouth to protest then realized he's right, lol. It's not a conscious thing, I don't think in my head "no! I won't do that just cuz you want me to!"...it's just my natural reaction. My mother was very strict when I was growing up, and I was a good kid, I honestly think it is somehow related to that.


----------



## Angel wings13

Well my lower leg definitely looks better, it has shape again. Yesterday it looked like a stump. Ankles/feet still bad. I literally used 3 pillows, one of them folded in half to be like 4 pillows, and slept the whole night with my feet up like that. It resulted in lower back pain though, I'm assuming because it was an odd angle, especially being on my side.


----------



## magicwhisper

im glad you are getting a bit better


----------



## confetti83

Angel I am glad you are better but if something happens again (hooefully not) get yourself checked!

Afm 31 weeks today soo the one digit countdown begins!


----------



## FTMommy01

Yay confetti, thats an awesome mark to hit, countdown time!! 

Angel how are you feeling? I would have for sure got that checked out, hopefully everything is ok! 

Star & Pdubbs...anything???

AFM: starting to get heartburn a lot more and these sinuses are awful. I didnt get heartburn until the end with DD but it seems to happen daily with this little guy! 20 week scan exactly one week from today, woohoo almost half way there!


----------



## PDubs10612

Got AF this morning so will be starting Femara on Wednesday


----------



## Angel wings13

PDubs10612 said:


> Got AF this morning so will be starting Femara on Wednesday

Sorry :hugs:

I'm keeping everything crossed for you this upcoming cycle!


----------



## Angel wings13

AFM, my legs/ankles/feet are much better. Mildly swollen, , not alarmingly so. I can't believe it took 2 full nights of propping them up, plus keeping off them as much as possible during the day....
The squishy area in front of my toes is probably now only noticeable to me. My appt is tomorrow and I will definitely bring it up! I just want them to really understand how bad it got and for no good reason! And that it's never happened this early in pregnancy, and never this bad at any point. The only exception is after NY first was born, the next morning my entire body swelled, literally had edema from head to toe! Real bad. I asked the nurse if it was normal to swell AFTER birth, and she said it's not common, but it's not unheard of, and cam be caused by a sudden change in hormones (all those pregnancy hormones, plus surging hormones during labor, then a sudden drop, the kidneys can sorta go in to shock or something)
I read hot humid weather doesn't help, so I guess I can blame Florida for the swelling too, lol.


----------



## AnakeRose

Hmm...getting some cramps and tightening this morning. I'll keep an eye on it. Don't want to call Michael if it's a false alarm!! 

35 weeks today :happydance:

19 more days till I'm off!! Called into my doctors office this morning and yep he's still a boy :)


----------



## confetti83

Anake you should rest and lay on your left side if the contractions persist than they are not braxton hicks!


----------



## Angel wings13

The Braxton Hicks do get stronger towards the end. With my first, I was determined NOT to go the hospital and mistakenly think I was in labor. I woke up early one day before work, cramping pretty good, but irregular. I f did have a bit of blood when I wiped, but thus can happen towards the end to. I go to work and the pain gets worse...to the point I was having hard time breathing and standing, I kept gripping my desk, hunched over. Finally my manager said I should call the doc. I had just had am appt like 2 days before and everything was perfect. So i call, they say come in, and I was 4cm! He told me to go straight to the hospital, no stops, but I was alone and wanted my mom and husband. Plus I didn't have my bag. I asked him"doesn't the first take longer?" And gee said yes but everyone us different, and at 4 cm there was no time to test it...I still stopped by my house and then my husband's work to pick him up cuz I couldn't drive it hurt so bad. I called my mom crying, it was do much worse than I thought...

Luckily i hit 5cm then stalled out for about7 hours, so plenty if time for an epidural....
But then I suddenly went from 5 to 8.5 in an hour....then stalled again....

Moral of the story, just pay attention, and remember SOMETIMES even "real" contractions are irregular in the beginning - they were for me with both boys. It took awhile before my contractions to come at regular intervals. Now, of course, I can feel the difference, real contractions are Braxton Hicks times 100, at least for me. Plus, usually you'll feel it all the way around to your back.


----------



## Angel wings13

I bet you're close though! :)
2 1/2 weeks, give our take!


----------



## Angel wings13

I will save my delivery horror stories for AFTER everyone gives birth!
Especially since this is bambino numero uno for Rose and wugz.


----------



## Angel wings13

Ugh I keep burping up the nastiest taste - I took my prenatal about an hour ago so I'm assuming it's that. It's gel coated and has no taste, but I guess I'm tasting what it would taste like without the gel!
Ew!


----------



## FTMommy01

Ok Anake is getting close, lets take our bets for this little guy!!!


My official bet is: August 21st!! :baby::thumbup:


----------



## starbaby2404

Angel wings13 said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> They supposedly gain a pound a week in the last 4 weeks!
> 
> You be quiet over there lol :haha:
> 
> Maybe Grandma was right and I was pregnant the weekend I saw her before she died. :shrug:
> 
> I have a feeling though he'll be early.Click to expand...
> 
> ;) it's true though! BUT "they" aren't very accurate at predicting weight that much...
> 
> They just use averages based on length, etc...and if he's really balled up in there, it's harder for them to tell.
> 
> I agree though, you're little one will be here before the date on your ticker. In 3 weeks I bet. We should do a pool for people once they hit 35 weeks, we all pick a date!
> :D
> 
> Pdubs/star: aren't you both close to test time?Click to expand...

Yes, it was test time on Sunday....:bfn: but no AF still.....tired of the crap....waiting to see the RE....maybe I was only meant to have 2 little boys....and nothing else...who knows...we'll see...debbie downer right now...:cry:


----------



## AnakeRose

:hugs: Star

Well I think they were just BH. They seem to have stopped for now.


----------



## Angel wings13

August 18th is my guess!

Sorry star :hugs:
There is still hope till :af: shows


----------



## confetti83

August 28th its my mums bday also! 
Star dont give up we all gave up hope at some point.

Pdubs good luck for the next cycle we are always here for u.


----------



## AnakeRose

new addiction is yogurt! Must be lacking in calcium or something. 

Had to resist the ice cream craving tonight when we were at Costco. I have to be good or the little man will get too big!


----------



## confetti83

I freeze yoghurt and eat it like and ice cream it is not the same but it satisfies my cravings.

I am officially a passenger until I give birth. Was driving to my last prenatal class with my son in the backseat. I started getting out of breath and everything was getting darker by the second. I managed to park the car somewhere and when I felt better I drove slowly home all sweaty like I just went into the pool. Exhausted I just crashed on d bed my son wstched cartoons coming now and then to check on me and give me a kiss. I slept for 2hrs woke up still feeling like a truck hit me. The only cure doc said is to give birth so I guess here goes my indipendence cause I am not risking going out alone.


----------



## FTMommy01

Yikes confetti thats scary, good thing nothing horrible happened but probably for the best you definitely do not drive especially alone! Glad everyone is ok!

Star & PDubbs :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Im rooting so hard for you guys!! I know how hard it is I remember being so upset month after month, Im still holding out hope for you guys!!


----------



## PDubs10612

is it weird that I'm not even getting upset anymore? I'm kinda getting numb to it all..hopefully new meds will bring new life into this process...no pun intended :)


----------



## AnakeRose

Yikes girl that is scary! 
Glad to hear you're both ok though. 

Little guy seems to have dropped this morning because I can breathe! But man is he pressing hard on my lady parts. 

18 days left till mat leave starts and it can't come soon enough. I've only been back at work one day and I already want to go home! I love my job, but I'm so uncomfortable to sit in a chair all day.


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> I freeze yoghurt and eat it like and ice cream it is not the same but it satisfies my cravings.
> 
> I am officially a passenger until I give birth. Was driving to my last prenatal class with my son in the backseat. I started getting out of breath and everything was getting darker by the second. I managed to park the car somewhere and when I felt better I drove slowly home all sweaty like I just went into the pool. Exhausted I just crashed on d bed my son wstched cartoons coming now and then to check on me and give me a kiss. I slept for 2hrs woke up still feeling like a truck hit me. The only cure doc said is to give birth so I guess here goes my indipendence cause I am not risking going out alone.

I can imagine...I've already been getting shortness of breath, since you're further along, bubs is probably really pushing on your lungs. You probably got shorted on oxygen. I get that same feeling before an anxiety attack, which is half the reason I'm on klonopin (other half is for severe sleep paralysis and night terrors to the point of massively interfering with my sleep), , it does run a low risk to the baby, but not much, and my doctor definitely agrees the benefits outweigh the risks. Besides I've Bern on this med for like 4 years, and apparently when you're on a certain med, same dose, for a long time, the risk decreases cuz my body will take about 99% of the med before it even has a CHANCE of crossing the placenta, so what does cross, if any, is minimal.


----------



## Angel wings13

PDubs10612 said:


> is it weird that I'm not even getting upset anymore? I'm kinda getting numb to it all..hopefully new meds will bring new life into this process...no pun intended :)

Hmm...maybe that's what you need - to relax and not stress it. Rose, confetti and myself all had other things going on around ovulation and figured "our month" was lost - yet that was the month we got bfp's! I would literally take dozens of tests from 8 dpo on...but that month, I took one at 8 dpo and posted it, it sorta looked like a line wad there, the girls here all thought they saw a faint line, yet somehow I managed to hold off FOUR more days before testing ....the first time I ever showed any restraint! And that day was a definite bfp.

Just weird that I would suddenly lose my poas the first month I got a possible line...and that wad the month!


----------



## Angel wings13

So, 18 days till your mat leave? That's good, cuz you're having your bubs in about 19 days :D
:thumbup:

:dance: so excited to see the first peanut from our ever growing nut hut&#8482; treehouse! With confetti not far behind....I know we've said it before, but it truly sucks how far away we are from each other! Having babies around the same time, getting along so well, we could have awesome play dates and even set up a "mommy night out" club - I keep reading about them, basically a group of women that rotate Friday nights, taking turns watching kids for free so the other parents get to go out and have alone time, it's so important during the sleepless stress to have alone time with hubby, it helps keep your relationship sane when you both get cranky and sleep deprived. I'd trust you ladies, which says a lot, cuz I only let family members watch my boys (when they were little anyways)...


----------



## Wugz22

Mommy's night out club sounds amazing... :wine::wine::drunk::drunk::bunny::bunny:

I could have used a drink after today. One of my students really got my blood boiling. I could feel my blood pressure going up and I know that's not good! Must stay calm from now on! 7th graders really think they know it all. Last week of summer school and then I get a nice couple weeks off before the real school year starts. 

OMG less than a week till my scan! :happydance:

Confetti that is super scary! Glad you're Ok!


----------



## magicwhisper

summer hols already in the uk :D


----------



## AnakeRose

You know of all the things I miss from being a kid was summer holidays and travelling with my family. We had some amazing trips in the motorhome! I can only hope to give my son those kinds of memories!


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> You know of all the things I miss from being a kid was summer holidays and travelling with my family. We had some amazing trips in the motorhome! I can only hope to give my son those kinds of memories!

I have ALWAYS wanted to do a road trip RV style! Long car drives hurt my neck and back, and kids get restless, but with an RV you can keep busy while not driving, have plenty of room to be comfortable.....I'd LOVE to do that some day. I wonder how much it costs to rent those? The gas would probably be the worst!


----------



## FTMommy01

I agree that would be awesome! I would love to do that one day with the kids. 

So on a side note my 3 year old has been experiencing night terrors, they are different from nightmares, heres a website that kind of explains it https://www.babycenter.com/0_night-terrors_142.bc I hate them, she had them about a year ago and only for a couple weeks and now its starting again with two already this week. I feel so helpless because I just have to sit there and wait it out, last night it only last 10 minutes but it has lasted up to 45 minutes before :cry: She literally isnt awake but she cries and screams and kicks her legs the whole time, its awful as a parent to not be able to do anything about it! Anyone else ever have to experience this??


----------



## Angel wings13

FTMommy01 said:


> I agree that would be awesome! I would love to do that one day with the kids.
> 
> So on a side note my 3 year old has been experiencing night terrors, they are different from nightmares, heres a website that kind of explains it https://www.babycenter.com/0_night-terrors_142.bc I hate them, she had them about a year ago and only for a couple weeks and now its starting again with two already this week. I feel so helpless because I just have to sit there and wait it out, last night it only last 10 minutes but it has lasted up to 45 minutes before :cry: She literally isnt awake but she cries and screams and kicks her legs the whole time, its awful as a parent to not be able to do anything about it! Anyone else ever have to experience this??

Oh no! Mine started very young also. I hope she outgrows it! I remember certain bad ones to do this day, from when I was very young. I still get them, but more often I get sleep paralysis. I actually was just talking about it a few posts up, or maybe the previous page....

The sleep paralysis didn't start until I was a teen, but I think I read somewhere that people that have regular occurring terrors are more prone to sleep paralysis. IMO, the sleep paralysis is worse. Some people hallucinate visually or auditory during them, usually I have an overwhelming sense if danger and fear, you try to scream, can't, your brain is half in dream, half awake, your body is asleep....sounds like no big deal, but trust me, it's terrifying. Before my thyroid was removed, at the peak of my graves disease, I was having both terrors and paralysis like 5 times a week. It was horrible. Out took about a year to find the right meds everyone responds differently. At her age, I doubt they give meds...

I used to wake up Jason in the night, thrashing my whole body and gasping like I couldn't breathe, sometimes I could remember the terror, sometimes not....


----------



## Angel wings13

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ub8Wj_tJhdQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player

That's a link on sleep paralysis....


----------



## Angel wings13

Ok, so TMI alert (whoop whoop, sound the siren)
Last night I'm laying down reading, and suddenly felt VERY sick to my stomach. I broke out in a sweat, and honestly couldn't tell which direction my body planned on evacuating it's contents....:haha:

I run to the bathroom, and just stood for a second, not knowing if i should lean down or sit down.. Finally I decided to sit to be safe, and hold the trash can under me....

Let's just say sitting was the right move.

Omg, it was BAD.

I must have been REALLY :blush: "backed up", cuz I did use the bathroom on Saturday, so by yesterday it had only Bern a couple days, but then I woke up this morning and had to go again, thus time in a much healthier way. What was weird is that up until last week, i haven't really gained weight despite my growing bump, I just fluctuate up and down about 5 lbs, then suddenly at my regular doc last well, I had shot up 15 lbs! Then yesterday was my OB appt, and I was the exact same as last week, I'm seriously thinking after last night and this morning, at least half of that weight is gone! I know this is gross, but I feel so much better...I can't get over how, uh...."full" I was! :rofl:


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> You know of all the things I miss from being a kid was summer holidays and travelling with my family. We had some amazing trips in the motorhome! I can only hope to give my son those kinds of memories!
> 
> I have ALWAYS wanted to do a road trip RV style! Long car drives hurt my neck and back, and kids get restless, but with an RV you can keep busy while not driving, have plenty of room to be comfortable.....I'd LOVE to do that some day. I wonder how much it costs to rent those? The gas would probably be the worst!Click to expand...

Oh no kidding. When we did it, gas was about a third the price it is now. Gone are the days of 49.9/L gas (around $1.70/gal)...now it's 144.9/L (about $5/gal)...


----------



## FTMommy01

Angel I also have sleep paralysis, its the weirdest thing to experience...I have it in my mind now that I know when it is happening so I constantly try to wake myself up, sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. I don't get it very often maybe once every couple months but man it is freaky.


----------



## magicwhisper

af arrived in full force this month :(

i'm going to look into preeseed though see about prices


----------



## Angel wings13

FTMommy01 said:


> Angel I also have sleep paralysis, its the weirdest thing to experience...I have it in my mind now that I know when it is happening so I constantly try to wake myself up, sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. I don't get it very often maybe once every couple months but man it is freaky.

It happens to you too? You're the first person that even KNEW what I wad talking about, let alone experience it on a regular basis. Jason said is happened to him a couple times, after I had explained what it was - but apparently his were very short, just a few seconds of confusion more than anything else, then he'd wake up.

I also am aware of what's happening 99% of the time that I'm having an episode, but despite knowing what it is, I still get overwhelmed with fear and anxiety, it's like an instinctual response or something. Now that I've been on medication, it happens much less, and in spurts. I can go 3 months with no incident, then suddenly experience it like 4 times in a single night! I'll actually wake from one, heart pounding out of my chest, fall back asleep and instantly be in another episode, then repeat, repeat....idk how intense yours get, I've never seen the "hag" or "demon" most people say they see- but I have had my ceiling of my bedroom open up, and a sensation that I'm literally floating, very quickly, up to the ceiling...I even get butterflies like I'm on a roller coaster except I'm totally terrified, when one of those floating ones happen I usually wake up with like a full body jump! Also, since I'm usually aware I'm having an episode, I've learned a few tricks that can"shake" them off, I read a lot 
about this, especially since at one time I was having them so frequently....I read that trying to wiggle your toes can help, but that didn't work, so now I try to basically thrash my whole body - which of course, since you're paralyzed, you can't do, but if I Jeep trying to do it, I can eventually "shake" myself out of it. Though I've come to realize that when I shake myself out, that's when I tend to fall right back into another one! I've only had one episode since pregnant though, and it was very early...idk if it's taking a break due to how exhausted I am, or if some part of my brain is protecting my body from the strong surge of adrenaline I get from them - strong hormone surges can effect the baby. Not as in "harm" him, but they will feel the stress too. Same if you get super sador angry - the hormones your body puts out in those moments, your baby feels them too. I'm due after birth good ole sleep paralysis will make up for lost time... :(


----------



## Angel wings13

magicwhisper said:


> af arrived in full force this month :(
> 
> i'm going to look into preeseed though see about prices

Sorry magic :hugs:
We all know how disappointing it is. :hugs:

I got preseed at CVS for about $17. It comes with applicators, and I strongly recommend that you only fill the applicator about 1/4 - trust me, that's plenty. I did that, then my second cycle using it, (my :bfp: cycle!) I still filled it only 1/4 but ALSO applied it directly to myself and my fiance, like a regular lube. If you fill it the way the instructions recommend, it is a MESS, and if you ask me, gets so slippery that I think it can hurt your chances of conceiving because he may not be, uh..."close" enough to your cervical opening when the time comes...lol no pun intended...well worth the $17. It was enough to bd every day during my fertile window. For like a week. I think I even had a little left over. 
I bought a second tube for the second cycle using it, and that's when I figured it would be a good idea to lube up both of us, that way it gives the spermies :spermy: something to "live in" for the ones that don't quite "land" in the correct area at release.

I'm sure you'll have your :bfp: soon, you're both young and you've only been trying like 3 months right? Keeping fingers crossed for you & Pdubs & star!
:dust: :sex: :dust: :sex: :dust: :sex:


----------



## FTMommy01

Angel, 

I have never seen the demon either, my last episode i was being almost swallowed into my bed though almost being pulled and I had to keep trying to pull myself out. I have tried the wiggling your toes thing, sometimes it works. The worst is when I finally do snap out of it i open my eyes with relief and its like i cant stop them from shutting and going right back into it for another round. 


Sorry Magic :hugs: preseed really helped me along with digital OPK's and mucinex before everyday a week before ovulation. Your BFP will be here soon!!


----------



## AnakeRose

Thought I was having contractions yesterday! They started to get stronger and consistent, but only lasted for about an hour and then just stopped. Doctors appointment this morning so I'm sure she'll check me. 

I'm so tired this morning that I feel drunk...wonder if I should even be driving like this. Wishful thinking, maybe my doctor will tell me to be off now...yeah right.


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> Thought I was having contractions yesterday! They started to get stronger and consistent, but only lasted for about an hour and then just stopped. Doctors appointment this morning so I'm sure she'll check me.
> 
> I'm so tired this morning that I feel drunk...wonder if I should even be driving like this. Wishful thinking, maybe my doctor will tell me to be off now...yeah right.

That's funny you say that, I woke up feeling hung over! Tired, but can't sleep anymore, ever part of my body hurts really bad, my hips, knees, and back are screaming at me. Last night I got mad at the fact my feet have been on pillows every night since Friday, so I kicked those off...I feel 80. No motivation at all....also had lots of nightmares last night. My boys come home from Georgia today, sucks I seem to be having a flare today :growlmad:


----------



## AnakeRose

Ok at least I'm not the only one that feels 80 :haha:

Doc checked me this morning and no dialation, but it's getting soft so she thinks I'll last maybe 2-3 more weeks. No way I'm making it to September lol.


----------



## Wugz22

AnakeRose said:


> Ok at least I'm not the only one that feels 80 :haha:
> 
> Doc checked me this morning and no dialation, but it's getting soft so she thinks I'll last maybe 2-3 more weeks. No way I'm making it to September lol.

Ahhhhhh! 2-3 more weeks!!!!!! :crib::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Wugz22

Be honest, if you saw this belly would you think preggo? My husband swears I finally 'look' preggs!:shrug::shrug::shrug:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## AnakeRose

Wugz22 said:


> Be honest, if you saw this belly would you think preggo? My husband swears I finally 'look' preggs!:shrug::shrug::shrug:

yeah I'd believe you if you said you were pregnant :thumbup: 

Don't feel too bad...I didn't actually look 'pregnant' till around 23 weeks, but I'm pretty heavy already so it wasn't as noticeable.


----------



## AnakeRose

Holy crap I could have a baby in less than 3 weeks :shock:


----------



## confetti83

Wugz you bump reminds me of when I was preg with my son. I was soo skinny and at nine months preg I was like 7 months. You will pop suddenly you just have strobg abs keeping everything in place for now.

Anake tick tock lol
are you going to try natural ways to induce labour?

I will be deff eating a curry on my 38th week plus 2 weeks more and I start the raspberry leaf tea and bding lots and lots lol after 37wks.


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> Holy crap I could have a baby in less than 3 weeks :shock:

That's true. Still sticking with the 18th!


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz, I totally agree with confetti. Everyone is different, and first pregnancies often take longer. I had a decent bump at about 6 1/2 months, but it looked like the bump I have now, at 5 months. Maybe even a little smaller. There's a pic of me at my baby shower, taken 6 weeks before my soon was born (full term), and if it was someone else i would have thought they were only about six months along instead of 8!

Your bump is so low and central, you're probably going to have that basketball look. Mine is more oval, starts up high.....although that had been the case with both my boys too.

You're totally fine. You had your NT scan remember? They would have told you if bubs was small. Being your first, your uterus isn't as soft and it takes longer to stretch.


AFM, yesterday bubs threw a little showdown. Besides balling up and rolling, I've noticed he usually kicks if I'm leaning back in a.chair and them lean forward too quickly, or if i raise my arms and stretch. Well yesterday I was playing him his daily song list on my belly, sitting low in a chair, and kind of leaning back. I reached forward to grab my water and bam! Big kick in the same exact spot he always kicks! As usual it took me by surprise. Anyways, I stretched and started to lean back and got kicked twice more, followed quickly by 2 punches and what felt like a head bop! It all happened so fast, I was cracking up......I'm now getting kicked almost anytime I go from a lean back to a forward position... :D
I love it though :baby:


----------



## FTMommy01

Getting some kicks on the regular now! Loving it!

Wugz, I will see if I can scan my 6 months picture on here with my first, I had the smallest bump! I remember at my 20 week scan with her I lifted up my shirt and my tummy was still super flat! You at least have a little bump! And its a cute bump so nothing to worry about! I really popped at 7 months last time so just wait it out, it will come :hugs:


----------



## Wugz22

Thank you girls. I love hearing about your first time bumps for comparison! 

Angel, you play music for baby too? Hubs thinks I'm crazy but I figured it can't hurt! I've read this stuff about the Motzart Effect... Some good evidence out there!


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> Thank you girls. I love hearing about your first time bumps for comparison!
> 
> Angel, you play music for baby too? Hubs thinks I'm crazy but I figured it can't hurt! I've read this stuff about the Motzart Effect... Some good evidence out there!

Yeah, I actually did it starting around 16 weeks when I read the ears were maturing. I always sang to my boys as babies but never thought about it in utero.
I play a mix of songs I would sing, as well as some instrumental ones, mostly piano, it was a couple weeks ago that I read about a study of classical music and higher IQ, idk about that, but I also read and believe that when born he'll recognize the same songs...they think around wk 30 they are able to memorize the sound... I have a song list from YouTube in my phone that I use. Plus it's relaxing for me too. I like to sing but I am BAD at it...lol


----------



## Angel wings13

Bubs is a cantaloupe! ;)
Except I feel him, he's still in the exact same position since my 12 week scan. Head on right, feet on left.


----------



## AnakeRose

Up until the last 2 weeks I had the rope tied around a potatoe sack look. My waist didn't pop out because I was carrying him high. Definitely more rounded now :)


----------



## magicwhisper

thank you :D

i found it for £13 in amazon so i may just buy it :D


----------



## AnakeRose

OMG I hate working on a long weekend!! I am so bored!


----------



## Angel wings13

We are overdue for a string of bfp's. It's been just over 3 months 



:dust:


----------



## Angel wings13

Closer to 4, really!
:dust:


----------



## Tassiegal

Gah - i forgot to update in here the other day when i went and had my first u/s! I managed to get the DR to refer me - just to make sure it wasnt two babies lol

All good news though! I was at 6w2d by ovulation dates - and they said beanie was measuring @ 5w5d but the gestational sac was ahead by a couple of days - so even though they gave me a due date of the 30th of March instead of the 26th I think i will stick to my dates because i am pretty sure that mine are right. And they grow so quickly at this stage that a few mm might be totally changed by next time i get a scan.

Anyway almost forgot to mention the most important part of the scan! We saw the H/B and it was going at 114 BPM - so excited!! Anyway - scan pics are below. So happy!

https://i1290.photobucket.com/albums/b540/Suzi_Amnell_Thompson/20130802091738375_zps40f517da.jpghttps://i1290.photobucket.com/albums/b540/Suzi_Amnell_Thompson/20130802091620781_zpsd53c911d.jpg

Hope everyone else is well and happy! Anake - i dont think you have long to go either - i would say 2.5 weeks at the most! Angel - [email protected] bub kicking you like that! I cant wait for that with this little one!
Confetti - you are almost 32 weeks now! wow! Going so quickly!
Wugz and Ftmommy - halfway there girls!

I hope there is more BFPs in the near future - then i will have some company at this end of the journey!


----------



## AnakeRose

Yeah me too...I think he'll be an August baby :D

Got the crib mattress and baby monitor today! We're all ready for baby :D


----------



## Wugz22

One hour until my scan :happydance::happydance::happydance:
:pink::blue::pink::blue::pink::blue::pink::blue:?????

More than anything, I just pray little one is normal and healthy!!!!


----------



## FTMommy01

Yay wugs, good luck!! We got another scan this morning just to "confirm" gender...he is definitely still a boy!! 11 ounces already :) He was moving around like crazy, I would feel him kick as we would see it on the screen SO cool!! That will probably be our last screen for awhile at least for another 10-15 weeks unless we need one for some reason. But he is healthy as he can be, measuring right on track, HB this morning was 150! He melts my heart so much :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







baby1.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 4









baby2.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## confetti83

Tassie & Ft great scans!! Wugz cant wait to see yours. I will have my last scan next week hopefully we can have an approximate weight. I dont think he is very big cause my weight is still the same and my bump seems to be the same also someone wha saw me at the beginning of the preg said that I seem thinner lol. I will post a bump pic soon


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> Tassie & Ft great scans!! Wugz cant wait to see yours. I will have my last scan next week hopefully we can have an approximate weight. I dont think he is very big cause my weight is still the same and my bump seems to be the same also someone wha saw me at the beginning of the preg said that I seem thinner lol. I will post a bump pic soon

The EXACT same thing happened to me with my youngest. I'm usually on the thin side, but I had randomly gained a lot of weight before getting preggo with my 7 yr old.
I lost weight in the beginning, and by the end I was the exact weight I was before getting preggo...it's like the weight shifts or something. But trust me it doesn't mean bubs is small!
With this little guy I've been going up and down 5 lbs (I guess bloat), yet bump growing, but in the last month I put on about 12 lbs (depending on which weight you go by, since mine was fluctuating) up till now, the rest of me seemed to be shrinking, but now I can tell I've put on weight in my hips and thighs, but not too much...this last week I didn't eat very healthy, I'm now addicted to sour gummy worms, lol. But I got healthier food at the store for this week and plan to go back to how I was eating. I figure one pregnancy week of indulgence isn't so bad.


----------



## Angel wings13

Nice pics ft! Wugz, dying for the gender update!


----------



## Wugz22

Yup, it's definitely a boy!

And more importantly, everything is normal!!! :happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







boy.jpg
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## confetti83

Wugz bubs is well armed! lol God bless.


----------



## AnakeRose

WOW another BOY! Congrats girl!


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> Yup, it's definitely a boy!
> 
> And more importantly, everything is normal!!! :happydance::happydance:

Oh boy :blue:
I'm starting to worry our little boys won't have any girls their age!


----------



## FTMommy01

Yay wugz, congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## AnakeRose

Went for a 6km walk today up along the Trans Canada Trail that runs through Myra Canyon. They're a series of 18 rail trestles along the old Kettle Valley Railway. The three in this photo were destroyed in the Okanagan Mountain Park Fire in 2003. They were rebuilt in 2009 by the Myra Canyon Restoration Society. It's a HUGE draw for locals and tourists. 

36 Weeks :)

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/36Weeks_zpsd4e335a3.jpg


----------



## Angel wings13

Yea! Nice bump pic! :D


----------



## Tassiegal

Yay Wugz! Seems to be the trend for boys in here most definitely! I hope ours is a boy too - i know it doesn't even out very well - but i would love to give DF a son.
Lovely scan pics Wugz and FT :D Gorgeous little bubs! Cant wait until my beanie is big enough to see like that!
Love the bump pic Anake! That area looks awesome! I miss out on all sorts of awesome scenery living in Oz instead of the USA. Hope to get there to see it all one day!
Cant wait to see your bump Confetti!


AFM - starting to get bloat - I wish it was bump already :( Gotta wait for another month for my first OB appointment its going to take ages! So impatient. Feel nauseous most of the time and i am so sick of running to the loo in the middle of the night! Over it :( lol


----------



## Angel wings13

So the last 2 nights in a row, during my little "music session" with bubs, he seems to like "Black Velvet" by Allanah Myles. I set the phone on my belly, and he punches right where the phone is, lol. Only during that song. Other songs he makes random movements. Sometimes I just feel him shift, usually I feel a couple kicks, and a lot of "butt bounces" lol...I say butt because I know what position he's in. Right now his butt is dead center in my lower abdomen, like he's in a recliner. I can feel his head in the same spot as my last 4 scans, in my right, just under the ribs, his feet kick on the left under my ribs, so the weird thumping in the lower center must be his little bottom :)


----------



## AnakeRose

aww... so cute :D

I dont wanna go to work today! Too freaking hot out!


----------



## Angel wings13

I hate this heat! It makes me really lazy, even for indoor stuff. My energy is low as it is! I did manage to fold a load of clothes (and put them away), and put another load in the dryer. I think I'm done :laundry:
Probably order pizza for dinner


----------



## AnakeRose

Feeling a little odd today. Not sure what's up. Can't really put my finger on it.


----------



## confetti83

Hope u r ok Anake!?

Yay going on holiday today to Gozo lots of sea and will def indulge in some good food as I have lost another half a kilo. Wish my docs appt would come sooner so that I put my mind at ease bubs is growing ok.


----------



## AnakeRose

My weight has been going up and down the whole time too. I've only gained 17 pounds so far thankfully!

Started getting some really painful cramping last night so I started timing them, but after an hour they were really inconsistent and never did get any stronger. They basically just stopped. Michael was in panic mode, but I just told him to RELAX! He's in the nervous new dad mode right now and it's really cute lol. 

Two doctors appointments today. 

Little guy was extremely active last night and still is this morning. He just won't sit still. Made it hard to sleep last night. I don't think he turned, but he was rolling over a lot and stretching (stomach poked out a ton and man did that hurt!).


----------



## Angel wings13

Anyone just get like depressed? Idk, I just feel sad


----------



## Wugz22

That's too bad Angel Wngs! Anything happen??

How you feeling now Anake?


----------



## Angel wings13

No, not really. Idk, just down and thinking of depressing things. I don't knowwhy


----------



## confetti83

Angel wings13 said:


> No, not really. Idk, just down and thinking of depressing things. I don't knowwhy

hmmm must be our crazy hormones. There are days when nobody around me just cant do anything right and other days it is like I am hyper and super happy. ehhhh the joys of pregnancy!


----------



## AnakeRose

:hugs: Angel :hugs:


----------



## FTMommy01

I get that way sometimes too Angel :hugs: :flower: we're here for you!!


Anake, hold on just 13 more days :thumbup: my guess was August 21st!


----------



## Angel wings13

Yeah I'm already feeling better today. Idk, I'm sure it is hormone related. Everything seems to be these days. I was never hormonal with my other boys (the main reason I thought originally I was having a girl)....maybe it's an age thing. I know all pregnancies can be different, but both my others were almost identical. The ONLY difference was that I has real real bad morning sickness that started around week 16, and lasted almost 12 weeks....with my second I was just very nauseous, but in the early stages. Otherwise they were a total breeze. Not counting labor.


----------



## AnakeRose

I was listening to the radio this morning and just started bawling...guess it doesn't help that I haven't had much sleep in the last few weeks :sad1:

Feeling very nauseous this morning!


----------



## Angel wings13

Aww, sorry Rose! :hugs: bubs pushing hard on your stomach can really cause your stomach avid to get messed up. 

You're almost there! Try to rest now, even if it's short naps. Easier said than done, I know.


----------



## AnakeRose

I know. I still have a week left to work...Wish I'd decided to take off earlier now!!


----------



## confetti83

Hold tight Rose and try to relax when you finish work. I know sleep depravation is nice.

I am currently enjoying our holiday this morning a bit of shopping and maybe we go for a tour of a local traditional food factory.


----------



## Wugz22

We just bought a mattress for the crib. It's 6 inches thick, and I know some sheets are known for shrinking up after a wash and won't fit a 6 incher. Anyone have recommendations for sheets? Going registering this weekend!:happydance:


----------



## AnakeRose

Wugz22 said:


> We just bought a mattress for the crib. It's 6 inches thick, and I know some sheets are known for shrinking up after a wash and won't fit a 6 incher. Anyone have recommendations for sheets? Going registering this weekend!:happydance:

I got a lot of my sheets at the thrift store. I registered for the Garanimals brand sheets at Babies R Us though.


----------



## Angel wings13

I like the garanimals brand style too...like the safari animal look. Target has a very similar style by circo. 
It's easy to match with most colors, and I like the animal theme for an infant better than a very specific theme, like all trains, or all cars, etc....those work better for toddlers once you see what they are into :)


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> We just bought a mattress for the crib. It's 6 inches thick, and I know some sheets are known for shrinking up after a wash and won't fit a 6 incher. Anyone have recommendations for sheets? Going registering this weekend!:happydance:

Wugz, I don't remember how thick the mattress was with my first, but someone had given me these strap things, that go under the mattress and help connect and hold in place fitted sheets. One for each corner. Worked like a charm. I don't know if I'm explaining them right or not...also I know crib safety standards are always changing, I'm sure on the back of sheets it would mention the dimensions it's good for. I started registering a couple weeks ago, even though my shower isn't till October, I just felt like shopping but have been doing too much of it, so that was a good replacement for me. I didn't use any higher price items that family would get us cuz I wanted him there too. We're going to go together this weekend or next :)


----------



## Angel wings13

If I'm not mistaken (looking at wugz tiny ticker pics) tomorrow bubs becomes a papaya!


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> I was listening to the radio this morning and just started bawling...guess it doesn't help that I haven't had much sleep in the last few weeks :sad1:
> 
> Feeling very nauseous this morning!

That's sorta how I was a few days ago. All sorts of stuff made me cry. I got mad at Jason cuz I told him I feel like he's so in love with having a baby that he's only concerned about the baby and not ME....which in hindsight us silly, since we were together more than 5 1/2 years before I was pregnant....it sounded logical to my hormones :blush: at the time though...I hate hormones. Especially the ones that turn me into a crying pathetic weirdo.


----------



## AnakeRose

What got me bawling was the song I Will Take Care of You - Amy Sky came on the radio....It always chokes me up a little, but I was full out bawling that time. 

I registered at Babies R Us and Sears for small stuff mostly. We have pretty much everything else. My sister in law is insisting on having the shower after baby is born so we had to get it all. Some people are shocked that we're not waiting for the shower, but yeah I'm going to need this stuff between his birth and the shower right?! Trying to convince Michael to have a Beer & Diaper party for him and his guy friends.


----------



## AnakeRose

Getting some very painful cramping...I'll keep you posted! They're not exactly regular, but they're coming every 5-10 minutes and lasting for up to 3 minutes at a time...


----------



## AnakeRose

after 4 hours of consistent painful cramping...it just stopped! :brat:


----------



## Wugz22

Ahhhh Anake!!!! What an exciting time though!!!!!!!! Any day could be the day!!!


----------



## Angel wings13

I'm still sticking with the 18th! :)


----------



## Wugz22

Low blood pressure?

After a loooooonnngggg day yesterday (registering for my shower and a wedding until about midnight), I woke up this morning feeling soooooo dizzy. 3 hours later and it's no better. Hubs took me to Walgreens around the corner to check my blood pressure and it was lower than its ever been - 94/63. Normal for pregnancy? Or no? Should I just relax and wait til the doctors office opens tomorrow or should I be concerned?


----------



## confetti83

It is a bit low Wugz. If your normal blood pressure is not that low you should tell doc just in case. I have low blood pressure through preg also and sometimes it goes low and feel dizzy etc. The docs dont worry that much with low bp the feeling is not nice but the cure is delivering bubs. Try and eat regularly and stay hydrated.


----------



## Angel wings13

That is low, wugz, mine is naturally in the low side, I average 100/70, but I've gotten as low as 85/53....
Do you know what your average is? But low blood pressure can make you dizzy. I would just phone your doc and letting him know...maybe up your calorie intake(sugar), go for quick walks. It should improve circulation. Pregnancy can mess with your blood pressure though, around midway you're blood volume increases almost 50%, and if it happens quickly, it can strain your system. I think that's what caused my random super puffy legs and feet, system overload. Your heart may just be adjusting to the extra blood...couldn't pump the extra blood fast enough, but it will probably correct itself. Keep an eye out and keep track.


----------



## Wugz22

Thanks ladies! I am trying to eat small snacks every couple hours, drinking lots of water, and when I stay off my feet I feel OK. When I'm up and moving around I definitely feel lightheaded over all, but not as bad as this morning. 

As long as it's not harming baby, I don't care how crummy I feel! Sounds like low BP is just more uncomfortable than actually dangerous! 

Angel do you still have any puffiness in your legs?


----------



## AnakeRose

Wugz22 said:


> Thanks ladies! I am trying to eat small snacks every couple hours, drinking lots of water, and when I stay off my feet I feel OK. When I'm up and moving around I definitely feel lightheaded over all, but not as bad as this morning.
> 
> As long as it's not harming baby, I don't care how crummy I feel! Sounds like low BP is just more uncomfortable than actually dangerous!
> 
> Angel do you still have any puffiness in your legs?

I think the light headedness is normal-ish...I get that periodically and have to sit down to let the room stop spinning. Baby might be pressing on blood vessels and arteries and causing it.


----------



## FTMommy01

How are you feeling wugz?!

Finallly starting to feel the little guy kick from the outside, of course he stops as soon as DH comes into the room...already a mommas boy :haha: 

Anake, soo close!!! how are you feeling?? Im so excited for you!


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz, yes my legs are a little puffy, I don't think it's leaving, I think it's fluid retention here to stay till the end. My feet and ankles go bank and forth between almost normal and a little swollen, but not scary swollen like they were that one weekend!

FT- my little guy is like that too! When he starts really moving I call Jason in the room and he stops immediately. Idk :shrug: he's felt some movement, like when he balls up and pushes out, heck you can SEE that, but an actual "kick" he's only felt a couple mild ones...I know my anterior placenta is partially to blame, some kicks I can't even feel from the outside with my hand, but l8 feel then inside.

In a few weeks as they get bigger and stronger I'm sure the intensity will amp up enough :)


----------



## Angel wings13

He's developing a pattern too, not a strict one, but I've noticed for the past week, he is moving around when I wake up, again around lunch time, then around 4-6 and again around 9-10....he does move lightly randomly throughout the day...but those are his active hours


----------



## AnakeRose

Been getting back pain and period like pain since last night. Wish labor would just start already!


----------



## Angel wings13

Eek! Any progress Rose? Six more days till the day I picked!


----------



## AnakeRose

Nope :wacko: My stomach feels like I have a weight attached to it...ouch!


----------



## confetti83

Come on Roses bubs aunties are waiting !!!


----------



## confetti83

33weeks bump pic. It does not seem bigger but a bit lower.
 



Attached Files:







20130813_084023-1.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## starbaby2404

confetti83 said:


> 33weeks bump pic. It does not seem bigger but a bit lower.

you have the cutest little belly confetti....Hope all is going well with you ladies. 

AFM, I finally freakin started on my own (no meds) after 46 days. It's just spotting at this point...but i guess thats better than nothing. We go on monday to see the RE for our consult, hope what he has to say is good, and we can get back on track with baby making, whether its naturally or assisted. At this point i totally welcome the latter of that last statement. IT WILL HAPPEN IT WILL HAPPEN IT WILL HAPPEN is my mantra for the next few months...I'll keep you posted as to what the RE says and how everything goes afterwords......wish me luck and baby dust!!:hugs:


----------



## FTMommy01

aw Confetti your bump is so cute!!

:dust::dust: Star!!


----------



## confetti83

Good luck for your consult star.

Yay we finally booked a 3d scan tomm cant wait to see our little man!!


----------



## AnakeRose

I'll second the good luck star!

I'll have to ask my doctor, but I think I've either badly pulled or torn a stomach muscle right in the top middle of my stomach. It's burning all of the time. Trying to sleep last night was an adventure. I can't sleep in one position for very long without my hips hurting or my left arm going numb (from my shoulder injury). 

I wish labour would just start already! :brat:

Just my luck he'll be overdue!


----------



## Angel wings13

How exciting confetti! Geez I think my bump is the same size as yours! I can't believe how quick I got big.this time. I'm carrying this bubs slightly lower though. Still not a "basketball", my bump looks a lot like yours. I should post a pic in a bit. I just woke up and don't have my usual mountain dew and I feel like a zombie.


----------



## Angel wings13

Ok, so first is my bump pic from July 10th, about 16 weeks:







Then, here's today, 22 weeks 3 days:


----------



## Angel wings13

Oh my gosh! It barely looks different! I must have been badly bloated for the July one! I'm DEFINITELY bigger now than I was then!! I can tell by my clothes and I've gained weight! Hmm...maybe sideways us hard to tell, maybe I filled out more side to side....


----------



## Angel wings13

:happydance: Jason snuck out and grabbed me a mountain dew! :D
I was going to run to the store, but lately every morning I wake up, I feel like I was hit by a bus! Partly due to my pain issues from having a bad neck/back, and bad joints (mostly hips/knees)..but lately, the pain flares SO bad in the morning. My doc used to (well still would if I wanted) prescribe some pain killers for my "bad" days, but not wanting to take them pregnant, I've been just dealing with the pain. But I just recently found out from my doc that my prescription ibuprofen is actually ok to take during second trimester....! Thank God! It helps, but takes awhile to get working, but it's at least something! I hate complaining about it all the time, but lately Jason has been noticing that I'm not walking right... 
Ok, my "owie" rant over


----------



## FTMommy01

Anake, you wont be overdue! You still have time :hugs: With my first I thought I was for sure going to be overdue just because I had no symptoms of going into labor, and of course the night I start complaining about possibly being over due my water broke at 4am the next morning and she was here by 1 that afternoon....1 week early!!


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> I'll second the good luck star!
> 
> I'll have to ask my doctor, but I think I've either badly pulled or torn a stomach muscle right in the top middle of my stomach. It's burning all of the time. Trying to sleep last night was an adventure. I can't sleep in one position for very long without my hips hurting or my left arm going numb (from my shoulder injury).
> 
> I wish labour would just start already! :brat:
> 
> Just my luck he'll be overdue!

:hugs: almost EVERY preggo feels that way at the end!:hugs:

With my first, at around 38 weeks, I was SO over it! I would run up and down the stairs at my work (our break room was upstairs) multiple times, even sorta bouncing my way down at times! Lol, trying to "jar" him into motion! When he's ready, you'll know, and besides ixitoc, nothing will force him till he's ready. Just think, 5 more days! :haha: the last preggo that I guessed when she would deliver I was spot on! She was due December 30th or 31st, and I kept saying she would have him on my bday, the 26th...and she did!


----------



## confetti83

Angel you have a cute bump!

Anake I delivered my son exactly on my due date plus I was induced. This time I feel more braxton hicks and more pressure than with him so hopefully at about 38 weeks bubs will decide to come.


----------



## FTMommy01

Anybody with previous babies have a breech baby at 20 weeks? my little guy is, my doctor didnt seem to concerned since its obviously still early...just never had that with my daughter!


----------



## Angel wings13

FTMommy01 said:


> Anybody with previous babies have a breech baby at 20 weeks? my little guy is, my doctor didnt seem to concerned since its obviously still early...just never had that with my daughter!


My bubs has been in the same general position since my 12 week NT scan. Head under my right ribs, butt in my lower abs, knees under my left ribs, and I know he still is cuz everyday I push around to find his head. But yeah, it's totally normal. My doc said he would check sometime between 28-32 weeks. Most babies turn by 32. I want a c section, so I'm hoping he stays where he is! I'm trying to encourage that by doing the opposite of what I read on how to flip a breech baby....from what I read, the head on right with the butt lower is one of the hardest to change (yea!), because as his butt sinks into my pelvic cavity, his head goes up, and he gets too big to get his head back down into the pelvic cavity...
Not impossible though. Here's hoping! (for me)


----------



## AnakeRose

see and I throw a wrench into that theory..that's exactly how my little guy was sitting. He's head down now at 37 weeks. Turned around 35 weeks.


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> see and I throw a wrench into that theory..that's exactly how my little guy was sitting. He's head down now at 37 weeks. Turned around 35 weeks.

Shush! ;)
I know it's a slim shot, but I'm hanging onto it...:haha:
Seriously though they said specifically that position (including the head on right vs same thing but head on left) is just the most difficult to turn...but I think it was like 70% of those babies still will turn...
So i figure if he holds the position for the next 8 weeks or so, my chances are about 1/3.

Ore hopefully when my Ob/gyn gets my old records he'll agree with my old doc about needing a cesarean regardless. So keep your fx for me for BOTH to happen, just to insure my sanity....if I have to switch docs I will, but I really don't want to, cuz I like this guy.


----------



## AnakeRose

:) 

So I started collecting recipes for make ahead freezer meals that I can just throw in the slow cooker. Going to make a mess this weekend lol


----------



## confetti83

mmmm lasagne is good for freezing you can prepare some crepes and bolognese sauce for freezing. Than you can use the crepesinstead of lasagne sheets an voila it is ready in no time plus if you want you can fill the crepes with veg cheese etc and use the sauce with pasta and you have 2 recipies instead of one. I always have some homemade pizza dough frozen and pie dough.

My hb wil be home for 3 weeks after the birth so i will let him cook so that he can get out of my way for a bit lol.


----------



## confetti83

so disappointed with our scan we went for our appt and the doc that was there did not know how to use the 3d machine. We saw bubs he had his hands in front of his face so no photo. She could not even tell us the the weight of bubs grrr.


----------



## Angel wings13

That sucks confetti, do you get to try again?


----------



## AnakeRose

I hope you didn't pay for it!!


----------



## confetti83

We paid for a normal ultrasound. I will ask my gynea to book me a free us at our hospital.


----------



## AnakeRose

Ok my cat won't leave me alone today. She constantly wants on my lap and up on my shoulder. She hasn't left my side all day. Wonder if she senses labor is close. She usually follows me around, but today she's insisting that she stays right beside me. I went to the bathroom and closed the door and she went bananas because she was on the outside. Hmmm...interesting. Maybe there's a reason I called in sick today. I couldn't sleep a wink last night and had some random cramping.


----------



## confetti83

Rose this waiting I bet is driving you nuts!! have you tried a hot curry yet?!


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> Ok my cat won't leave me alone today. She constantly wants on my lap and up on my shoulder. She hasn't left my side all day. Wonder if she senses labor is close. She usually follows me around, but today she's insisting that she stays right beside me. I went to the bathroom and closed the door and she went bananas because she was on the outside. Hmmm...interesting. Maybe there's a reason I called in sick today. I couldn't sleep a wink last night and had some random cramping.

I'm sure she's picking up on changes. Remember right before your bfp you posted that pic of her on your knee?

My cat is like that too, but just pregnancy related, not labor related lol. He started his antics about 4 days before my bfp. I think it wad the day before that super faint possible line at 8 dpo that I got...but his behavior is getting worse as my pregnancy progresses. He follows me into the bathroom all the time. I think that's just weird. Do they think because they pick out corners to have kittens that maybe we're about to produce a litter in there? :rofl:

He used to sleep part of the night at the foot of ourbed but now he sleeps by my head or 
MY feet...good thing we have a king size...I now sleep in the middle so nugget has room for his self appointed guard detail. He must keep watch all night, whenever I wake up to pee he's looking at me...and once I'm up for the day he crashes out hard on the couch...lol...
And omg the non stop trance like kneading he does! He used to knead when he was a baby, but only in my hair. Now he kneads my hair and also all over the bed, and gets a funny look in his eye and purrs like crazy...if (God forbid) anyone else feeds him, he'll meow at me until I go check out his (full) dishes, but won't relent until I -get this- "pretend" to pour water and even put a couple pieces of kibble in his feeding cup,, rattle it around and literally add 2 pieces of kibble to his bowl! :haha: only then well he look satisfied and start eating...
What a nut. My youngest is a "mommy boy" and now my cat is too, though before I wad pregnant he had a slight preference to Jason...they were nap buddies. Now he only lays on my side off the bed.


----------



## Angel wings13

Awful quiet today around here! I'm SO tired, and still haven't made dinner...
I've spent all day changing schools for the boys and open houses and playing musical cars in the parking lots. I just wanna go to bed


----------



## AnakeRose

Same here. My hips hurt so bad during the night that I haven't slept well at all. SO glad mat leave started today!!


----------



## Angel wings13

Yea for maternity leave! :dance:


----------



## FTMommy01

So jealous! I want an early maternity leave :haha: Although DH and I have talked and I think after the baby is born I may stay home. I haven't decide 100 percent yet, I just hate missing out on so much with my daughter sending her to daycare everyday and if i could watch a few kids at my house I could be making more money doing that than what I am now! I just feel like I am never going to get this time back with my kids being young and growing up so fast, I want to spend it with them! 

We will see!!

Tomorrow is our diaper party :thumbup: Hoping a lot of people show up so we can be covered for awhile! With our daughter we didnt have to buy any diapers for the whole first year!


----------



## confetti83

Hopefully I will be stay at home mum until this little one is 3. Obviously my hb will have to do a bit more of xtra work but it will be less tiring for him than staying up with bubs after a night shift for me to go to work like we did with our son.


----------



## AnakeRose

Day 1 of mat leave and I have a freezer cooking marathon going :)

So far I've done 4 breakfast casseroles. Making filling for breakfast burritos next. Might make biscuits today too. 

Making mini pizzas with english muffins for lunches.

Suppers will include slow cooker recipes: Chicken alfredo, BBQ pork ribs, Orange chicken, beef stew.

Michael made turkey/spicy pork meat balls last week. So we're good to go for awhile :)

LOL now watch me go into labor today!! That would be my luck!


----------



## Wugz22

Anake you are so organized!!!! That's such a good idea to start on some freezer meals. Too bad I am a horrible cook!!


----------



## AnakeRose

No one is really a horrible cook ;) You just need practice and confidence! I just go with flavours that go together. I guess it helps that I've been cooking since I was about 5 years old (helped my dad).


----------



## Angel wings13

Ugh! My feet/ankles/legs are swollen again, my left side is really bad. Really really bad! I took a pic, I know you guys don't know what my feet normally look like, but fairly bony ankles are normal for me, the left there is no definition at all, the whole leg is pretty bad!


----------



## Angel wings13

If I flex my left foot, there are rolls of fluid, my doc didn't seem too concerned, though at the time of my appt the swelling was minimal, and my blood pressure was "normal" (123/85), but that's actually sorta high for ME....


----------



## Angel wings13

:help:
I've been lying down with feet raised high, downed some h2o, peed a lot, and it's just not any better! I was really busy yesterday, taking care of my kids school transfers and open houses, etc...ran a lot of errands. Then I worked a 3 1/2 hour shift today, standing the entire time....
But 3 hours if standing shouldn't cause such a severe immediate reaction! Guess I gotta sleep with my feet on 4 pillows again for a few nights.


----------



## confetti83

Anake you made me hungry with all these good recipes. I have a separate chest freezer so I could switch it on and try to prepare some food but I switched it off because of the electricity consumption. I only use the freezer that is below the fridge so it gets full up quite quickly. I will just have to try and buy lots of groceries and toiletries etc so that I do not have to send my hb shopping for anything else than veg and other basics. He would surely b low the budget if left on his own.

Angel I guess as long as your bp is fine doc wont be alarmed. If the swelling increases to you hands than talk to him again. 

Afm my lovely blood pressure is down to 100/55 super low even for me. I feel faint all the time and have to rest a lot plus I am trying to eat lots of salty foods. I am worried now that bubs is small and has stopped growing. My fundus has only increased by 2cms in 4 weeks it should be 4 and bubs head according to the us (if I can rely on it) is measuring 31 weeks so it is 2 weeks behind. Weight gain still non existent pffff I have a visit with my doc on Thursday so maybe he will put my mind at rest.

sry for the long post


----------



## Angel wings13

I bet everything is ok confetti. I know it's hard not to worry though. I know for me in the past, US measurement was NOT accurate, both boys I was told would be small but they were actually big!


----------



## AnakeRose

How are your feet today Angel? 

I'm SO done being pregnant! Just about 38 weeks and I wish everything would just start already!


----------



## AnakeRose

Ok I've only been off on mat leave for 2 days and I'm bored out of my mind!


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> How are your feet today Angel?
> 
> I'm SO done being pregnant! Just about 38 weeks and I wish everything would just start already!

Well I slept last night with my feet up on 4 pillows, just like before....drank a bunch of water last night, even more today, about 120 oz so far, maybe a little more....
They are better, mostly my right, the left went from "hideous" to "whoa that is seriously swollen!"

However, yesterday my left foot looked exactly like a Fred Flintstone foot, perfect rectangle, just as wide at the heel/ankle as at the end with my toes . .today there's a bit more definition. I got my schedule for next week and they have me working 5 days, 4 of which are in a row! When my medical leave was over, I gave them a note staying i can only work 20 hours, and no more than 2 days in a row. Since I have a government disability case, I literally can't work more than 20 hours! After seeing what one shift did to my feet yesterday, I can't even imagine what would happen if I worked 4 in a row! I have to stand the entire time! I'm SUPPOSED to sit down for 15 minutes every 2 hours, but that rarely happens. My preggo manager went on her maternity leave last week, she did my schedule, now there's a new guy, but her and I wrote up a thing for him since he doesn't know me or my conditions. I'm on light duty cuz of my knee, pregnant or not....they can't go against a doctor order, and they can't hold it against me either. It's illegal. Just sucks that my first "talk" with a new manager is basically going to sound like I'm whining, but I'm not of course......I just don't want him to take it wrong. Or holds it against me after the baby is born and I have my knee surgery - I eventually want my old schedule back, but that's still a long way from happening, at least 8 more months. Actually, I can't even have that cuz of the
disability case, but I want close to my old schedule. Sigh. Plus kids start school Monday, next week is gonna be busy enough!


----------



## Angel wings13

Oh and Rose, EVERY preggo feels that way around 38 weeks! First of all, you know at this point he's considered full term, and you're just over it - that's why I started bouncing up and down the stairs with my first lol,, I was SO done! With my youngest it wasn't as bad for some reason...probably because I was terrified of labor. Plus they changed my due date like 3 times with that pregnancy...he embed up being born 6 days before the original (and accurate) due date... With each of mine, I've known the EXACT day of conception, the only possibility being one day off if i happened to ovulate one day AFTER the o symptoms...


----------



## AnakeRose

hehe...I know I sound like I'm complaining...

TMI alert...you know when you're done being pregnant when you can't reach down to wipe properly because the tummy is in the way!! :haha:

No sign of my plug yet :nope:


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> hehe...I know I sound like I'm complaining...
> 
> TMI alert...you know when you're done being pregnant when you can't reach down to wipe properly because the tummy is in the way!! :haha:
> 
> No sign of my plug yet :nope:

Hang in there! You don't sound like a complainer ! You sound like any other preggo at 38 eels! Can't blame ya! Those last 4-6 weeks are pretty rough!


----------



## AnakeRose

:) thanks

He's been moving around a LOT tonight. My stomach is jumping around and now he has mega hiccups :)


----------



## Angel wings13

I woke up this morning with bubs moving like crazy. He has been most mornings for the past week.


----------



## AnakeRose

Well Angel, it's the 18th...wonder if it'll happen today :)


----------



## confetti83

Come on baby Evan it is your time your moment!!!


----------



## Angel wings13

Guess I have to change my guess date! Come on 24th!
I bet within about 24 hours of your OB appt, it will happen. Doc will probably "check" you, and just might get the ball rolling! :D
:baby:

Anyone hear from tassie??


----------



## AnakeRose

I'd love it if Nazz checked in...


----------



## Tassiegal

I'm here! Have been really sick :( Had the flu for the fourth time since i got pg - and then i got hit with a massive migraine on the weekend too! Thank God i can take codalgin forte still! (Panadol and codeine not sure what its known as in the US)
Waiting and waiting for my OB appointment, the 3rd of September seems too far away :( Have been investigating getting a doppler - i was hoping they hire them out at my local hospital here - but i wont hold out much hope. I think i will have to buy one off Ebay - which will take ages to get here. Its so hard in the beginning when you still don't have a bump and baby is too small to feel movement... Seems like i am just fat and there is nothing going on!! DF tells me not to stress - but its so hard not to!! Still two weeks and a day until my appointment and i don't wanna wait! 

Anake- hoping you go in soon! I remember what its like to be that pregnant! It sucks - and you are just totally ready for it to be over!! My advice - sleep! Because its the only time you will get any!! lol You are so organised with the meals! I have trouble deciding what we are going to eat from day to day - let alone pre cooking things!

Confetti and Angel - Loving the bump pics! Cant wait until i have one!! Angel - your feet do look swollen! Hope you are taking it as easy as you can! And Confetti - hope they are monitoring your blood pressure - remember babies growth starts to slow down soon - all of mine did around 33-34 weeks, and then had another growth spurt around 35-36 weeks...

FTmommy - my DD12 was breech right up until 25 weeks and i was in the hugest amount of pain one night when she turned around... try not to stress about it - they do get themselves into a good position eventually. 

Hope i didnt miss anyone! Sending all you girls that are TTC heaps of *baby dust*!!


----------



## AnakeRose

Good to hear from you Tassie!! 

Nothing yet on my end...I'm getting people telling me all the home remedies on how to induce labour. He's obviously not ready yet.


----------



## Angel wings13

I'm not too big a believer in the home remedies....they fail more often than not, and on the few occasions they "work" its usually like the tenth time the person tried it- more of a coincidence! When he's ready, he'll come, like you said! On the other hand, I DO think home remedies help if you've at least started labor - for example, you can be 1 1/2 or 2.cm dilated for a couple days-in those situations, I do think home remedies may speed it up. But otherwise, what you do or eat isn't going to suddenly start the necessary chain of hormone reactions. If so, people could induce themselves whenever!


----------



## confetti83

Tassie sry to hear u have been sick.

Afm I do not rely on home remedies but as long as they do no harm I intend in trying some. Today I start my raspberry leaf tea, had it with my son did not induce labour early but I had a fairly good labour.


----------



## FTMommy01

Ok Anake, My guess was the 21st...come on baby boy 2 more days!!!

We had a diaper party this past weekend, it was great! Lots of friends and family came out to celebrate with us. :cloud9:


Tassie sorry to hear your sick, my sinuses have been awful but other than that no sicknesses that goodness! 

Angel hope your swelling is under control, does it hurt at all or just uncomfortable?

Confetti your getting close too! I cant believe how fast this has all gone, cant wait to see what the next few weeks will bring us!
 



Attached Files:







dia.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## confetti83

Wow that is a load of nappies! I have bought only 1pkt of newborn size and 2pkts of size 2 I will buy 2 more pkts until bubs comes. I started to buy a pkt every 2 weeks but after I bled I felt I jinxed myself so I stopped.


----------



## Angel wings13

I'm so glad your bleeding turned out to be just one of those things, with no problem for bubs!
I think we have about 10 packs of diapers so far, a couple newborn mostly size one, and a couple size 2. I'll be getting more though. In third tri I'll start buying a can or 2 of formula. I keep getting coupons and I think I'm going to use those on the expensive "ready to go" formula, which will be helpful during the first month when he wakes up a lot....


----------



## Angel wings13

This is my foot 2 hours into my shift yesterday. That huge area is supposed to be my ankle. Yes it hurts when it gets that bad, I was limping. I also briefly lost sensation in my knee.


----------



## Angel wings13

Its more swollen than when I sprained and tore a ligament when i was 15.


----------



## Angel wings13

My pinky toe is red and you can see indents from my work shoes, even after I removed my socks for more room.


----------



## Angel wings13

Yes, confetti, you are very close yourself! Wow time has flown by!

I also wish nazz would stop in. I'm really worried about her. I pray she us ok. I know emotionally it was difficult, but she was still updating and already knew the outcome, it scares me that we never heard from get again after her idiot doc wanted to "wait out" her abdominal ectopic! The most dangerous, most rare type!


----------



## AnakeRose

Had a horrible night last night. Lied awake till after 2am in significant discomfort in my back and hips. Ended up on the couch because it was the only place I could get any relief from it. I was keeping Michael awake too and he still has to work. Going to pull out the air mattress for tonight because the couch isn't quite long enough to stretch out. Had a major meltdown too so Michael had to comfort me. 

I had to eat in the middle of the night too because I was starving. Haven't had to do that very often. Plus, I got my lowest blood glucose reading ever last night. Not going to read into it too much, but my BG levels have been really low lately and that CAN be an indicator of impending labour. *Crossing Fingers!!*

We only have a pack of newborn and a pack of size 1 so far plus a handful of random sample diapers and ones that were given to us from the boxes of used clothing I bought off some of the buy and sell facebook groups I belong to. I can always send Michael out to get more :)

Oh yeah 38 Weeks! I'm so ready for this to be over!


----------



## confetti83

Angel that swelling is really bad. Could your hubby massage them for you?
I wont be buying milk for now cause I am going to try breastfeefing first.


----------



## AnakeRose

hmmm...been getting a lot of cramping today and it's starting to be enough to take notice...cross your fingers for me ladies! I'll keep you guys posted. Hopefully I'm not disappointed yet again!


----------



## Angel wings13

Confetti: yes, it hurts when my ankle swells like that. Its a bit better today, but I work again tomorrow, so I'm sure it will flare right back up.
As for the massage, I'm sure hubs would if I ask , I just have very ticklish feet. In the shower I use a bath poof and have to scrub them hard to not tickle myself. So it would take a lot of lotion and he'd have to be rough. You know you're preggo when you use these words in a sentence "rub, lotion, do it hard" and not mean anything sexual! :rofl:.


----------



## Angel wings13

Rose its gonna happen any day now! After having bubs, he's gong to be 4 before you know it! Can't wait to see the lil peanut's pics!


----------



## AnakeRose

Cramps are getting worse. Going to start timing. Back is killing me!!!


----------



## Angel wings13

Exciting!!


----------



## confetti83

Omg nearly dropped my coffee when I read ur post. I am getting excited for u Rose!!!


----------



## FTMommy01

one more day! one more day rose!! I guessed the 21st lol...how's it going??


----------



## AnakeRose

Still pregnant :brat:

I'm getting tired of all these false alarms!

On the positive side though....I actually had a good sleep last night!


----------



## Wugz22

Ahhhhh such an exciting time!!!!!

School started this week so I'll probably be MIA from time to time. Just got all our nursery furniture in, I'll post pictures later!


----------



## PDubs10612

Hey just checking in...exciting new Anake on the cramps...almost time :)

Can't wait to see nursery pics Wugz :)

Only read back a few pages so I'm sure I missed lots haha


----------



## Tassiegal

Oh Anake! I wish bub would hurry up for you!

Angel - OMG your feet and legs are bad!! Poor darling... I think you need to go see the doc about it! (sorry if you have already been and i missed it)

FTmommy - i love the idea of a diaper party! We call them nappies here in Australia - but that is an awesome idea!!

Pdubs! Good to see you hun xx

Wugz - cant wait to see pics of the nursery!

AFM - 9 weeks by my calculations today, and so nervous! I am in a couple of DIG groups on Facebook and there have been so many losses :( I still have another nearly two weeks until i go to the OB - and its so hard to wait!! Just so nervous something will be wrong. 
And DF and i had a discussion/kind of argument last night about what happens if the baby has Downs Syndrome. We are both kind of nervous as the risk is so much higher than it was with the others, and he wants to terminate if it does. I honestly don't know if i can. I got pissed at him and told him i would leave him if he tried to force me to do it and have the baby and not put his name on the birth certificate. 
I think it all stems from the fact that he is on disability benefits permanently because he has learning problems ( he has a very low IQ) and i think he is scared that the baby is going to end up like him - and he doesn't want that. I just don't know if i will be able to terminate. One more thing to worry about and another reason to not get too attached to this bub until that test is done i guess. *sigh*


----------



## Angel wings13

Aww, tassie, so sorry! I've seen threads with those topics, and I'd hate to be in that position....
We had a similar talk before I got pregnant, we decided (more me, but he did agree) that downs would be hard, but acceptable. Its a personal choice for sure. And usually a touchy subject, I know. Maybe if he knew more about it- his IQ has NOTHING to do with the odds of a downs baby. Its a trisomy, maybe he doesn't realize that. I had to explain the whole trisomy thing to hubs. My "general" risk, at 33, put me in a bracket like 1:800 I believe, but my NT scan/bloodwork showed I had LESS than 1:10,000! So don't let age scare you too bad. There are more and more babies being born to women around age 40 or more all the time. Are you going to get amnio or cvs testing? Or just wait and see what the NT scan shows? Remember too that 95% of "positives" on soft markers on that scan turn out to be false positives. :hugs: I'll be keeping you in my thoughts anyways, just for your peace of mind :)


----------



## Angel wings13

Who is getting a 3D//4D scan done for "baby's first pic"?
I will, but not sure when. Originally I figured 34 weeks, but one tech said 28-32, because 34 means bigger, which means more likely to have a good portion of his face hidden. I'm wondering how "full" his face will be at 28?
Cuz now I'm getting excited! :D

Had my first round of Braxton Hicks today. Around 530 am, which sorta sucked. Took awhile to fall back asleep, then I was up around 745 to help my son with his bus stop, and bubs was going bonkers! Strongest kicks/movement yet! I had a semi loose t shirt on that I had slept in, and my shirt was bouncing around like crazy!! It was so funny :)


----------



## confetti83

Hmm I cant mention 3d scan without feeling irrirated lol.

Tassie here we do not have the choice of terminating a preg. Me and my hb decided that we wanted a baby so whatever comes will be welcome and loved. Obviously everyone wants a 100% healthy baby so if something should happen the shock still would be there.

Welcome back P dubs.

Wugz busy days ahead for u dont be missing for too long you know we worry about our nutters.

Anake I searched on youtube ways to induce labour there was one dancing madly to the song 'push it' it was hilarious !


----------



## FTMommy01

Hahaha Confetti thats hilarious, push it!!

Tassie- Im sorry, that is such a tough topic! Hopefully you guys have nothing to worry about!

Angel- I have my appointment set already for my 3d/4d at 32 weeks! I knew setting the appointment early would leave me something to count down to!


----------



## AnakeRose

Tassie, :hugs: Hopefully you have nothing to worry about. I did the blood tests for Downs because I wanted peace of mind, but there was nothing. Your bubs will be just fine. :)

Lost part of my plug this morning (I think)...Yellowish and snot-like. We'll see if I get more through the day. Here's hoping that things are starting finally!


----------



## Angel wings13

Yea Rose! :happydance: that's definitely a start! Was it a decent amount? When you lose all or a real good size amount, there will be a little blood, but that's definitely a part of it, if it was thinner it was probably the outside layer, but bubs is probably putting pressure down on it, which is progress!
Keep us updated! No going into labor and us not hearing anything till bubs is born! ;)


----------



## AnakeRose

nah it was just a small blob. It's something though!


----------



## confetti83

34 week apt ready after nearly collapsing at the docs today. I was just hoping for baby to move down and give me some space to breath but doc told me sometimes 2nd babies engage the last minute during labor grrrrrr. He scheduled a free US for tomm after the horrible 3d story.

Anake any news?!


----------



## AnakeRose

Still pregnant. I feel better than I did yesterday. All I wanted to do is curl up and cry all day. Haven't seen any more signs of losing my plug, but I did go pee last night like 8 times so I don't know. 

I'm running out of things to do around the house (other than clean up after myself). There's only so many times you can organize the baby's room!


----------



## Angel wings13

In the very early stages of labor with my second, I literally was peeing like 3 times an hour. In the 45 minutes that I went from 3cm to 9 1/2 , I peed like 6 times! Crazy!


----------



## AnakeRose

Woot! Scored a huge bag of 6-12m clothes and a baby bouncer for $25. Giving the bouncer to one of the grandma's for their house.


----------



## confetti83

Had my scan today thanks God baby is growing ok. The other measurements that witch did in the 3dscan were wrong. Baby is approx 2.4kilos so he will be small but compact just like his big bro was.


----------



## FTMommy01

Happy to hear confetti! 

Anake, I wake up every morning and hop on here to hear any news!! Its going to be here any minute!!


----------



## AnakeRose

FTMommy...I HOPE SO!! He's become a little practical joker. I had three really strong cramping sessions last night and I thought this was it...then he moved and it went away...guess he was just pushing wrong on a muscle or nerve :shrug:

My foot is almost totally numb this morning...he must be pressing on the nerve my bulged disc presses on most of the time. Feels weird like I'm walking on a stump, but I've gotten used to it. 

Weather is sure eerie out there today. Not raining, but it's really dark out, almost like the sky is full of smoke. Feels like it did 10 years ago when we had our huge firestorm that took out 236 houses :(


----------



## Angel wings13

Great news confetti! I figured it was a tech error - like I said, both my boys supposedly "measured" small and both were over 8 lbs! One 20" one 21"...totally normal. Honestly, at the end, measuring can't be very accurate, they are curled up in there.


----------



## Angel wings13

I've been feeling so full and uncomfortable lately. I don't recall feeling like this till third tri.
Yesterday all I ate was a pop tart, at like 1140 pm, when I realized I hadn't eaten yet...I want even hungry, he must be really pushing on my stomach or something.


----------



## Tassiegal

I definitely thought you would have gone in by now Anake!

Angel - i feel that way now. Three bites of food and i am full. Took me an hour to eat tea tonight!

Confetti - so glad bub is growing well, all mine were small, good things come in small packages.

AFM - nothing much going on here - no bump although a heap of other ladies in my DIG have big tummies :( Still stressing and cant wait for my OB appointment - A week and a half to go, counting down the days! I am so nervous about this bub for so many reasons. Thanks for all the support about the downs syndrome issue too - just hoping its a bridge i don't have to cross any time soon :(


----------



## confetti83

Omg tmi ahead.

Today I have been to the toilet for a poo 4 times until now and it was normal but now my behind is a bit uncomfortable. My body is like on a mission to clean itself. Lots of ladies have this before labour but I hope it is not my time yet.


----------



## AnakeRose

Sigh...I have a little practical joker on my hands here! Started to get what I thought were contractions last night and they got to around 8 min apart and then it just stopped. Oh this is getting frustrating!


----------



## Angel wings13

Confetti, I wouldn't worry too much- I've been going about 3 times a week on average, but about a week ago I had that odd day where I went like 3 times, then had that awful feeling in my stomach where I couldn't tell which end things were going to exit! I had to run to the bathroom and make a quick decision, ended up sitting on the toilet holding the bathroom trash can in my lap. It was good I sat on the toilet, let's just say. After already "clearing out" a few times that day, I couldn't believe there was even more to "clear out". :rofl:

Now I haven't gone in about 4 days, and am just now feeling uncomfortable. I don't feel the urge to go though. I just feel full. Hubs just told me that this morning (so far he has barely felt the baby move, every time i I have him put his hand on my belly, bubs stops kicking and hold totally still) while I was still asleep, he had his arm around me (like over my stomach, I was on my side), and he said the baby was going to town. He was so excited, he have me an in depth report on how he moved and everything, I'm happy he finally got to experience it himself, instead if just me talking about it. Bubs has really amped up his movement thus week, finally! It seems like since that first kick around 16 weeks, I would go a couple days of nothing, then an hour of loads if motion, some days it was off and in throughout the day...pretty much this whole week he's averaging about 4 solid active periods, about 30 minutes or so at a time, and then a random kick here and there :D
Jason keeps worrying that I'm squishing the baby, like when I'm on my side, or when I get kicked when I lean down (sometimes he kicks so hard right then it surprises me), and I REALLY make him nervous when I push around on my belly to feel out his position -lol - I try to explain that there's no way I'm hurting him whatsoever. He pretty much raised his youngest brothers when his mother's second husband got abusive and she left him, with 5 mouths to feed and has to work constantly, he's the oldest and has been playing Daddy since he was like 14. But "pregnancy" is new for him. It is nice having the father care so much, compared to my ex husband dead beat! Certain things get him worrying though. Ok I'm rambling! :)

Hope everyone us doing well! Rose, he'll come when he's ready, it sounds like he's practicing so it's gotta be any day now!


----------



## AnakeRose

:flower: *39 Weeks* :flower:

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/Bump39Weeks3_zps84c91db5.jpg
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/Bump39Weeks1_zps75122d72.jpg
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/Bump39Weeks2_zps8d8abc35.jpg


----------



## confetti83

Awwwwww Anake super cute bump pics.
Message to Rose's bubs
Next time we want baby pics altough seeing your mummy glow is nice.


----------



## Angel wings13

Yea Rose! Great pics!


----------



## AnakeRose

Thanks ladies :)

Nothing happened yesterday at all even though we went walking a LOT. Ultrasound tomorrow and doctors appt's this week. Maybe they'll decide to induce. Bags are packed and everything is ready for his arrival. Just need him to decide to come!


----------



## Angel wings13

I hate when I'm bored and no one is posting on here. :(


----------



## FTMommy01

My sinuses have been awful for about 3 weeks now, we went to an amusement park yesterday and this morning I woke up with a full blown sinus infection mixed with a fever and body aches. I hurt so bad I had to call the on call OB and she sent in a prescription for a Z-pak which I've never taken before but I'm willing to try anything at this point. I hate having to take stuff while pregnant but I have not been this sick in forever. Resting now with plenty of fluids, just keep thinking about bubs, hope he's ok in there.


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> I hate when I'm bored and no one is posting on here. :(

I hear ya...I'm so bored it's not even funny!


----------



## AnakeRose

Ok I'm officially done being pregnant! Tried a few of the 'old wives tales' tonight, but nothing. 

Decided tonight to sell my glider rocker and buy a recliner. I tried really hard to get it to work, but I just couldn't get comfortable in it. It's a shame because it was so cute! The lady I sold it to is so excited to get it, and she's paying me what I paid for it, so it's all good.


----------



## confetti83

35weeks yay! so last 2 weeks of hoping baby stays in. 

Anake have you tried nipple stimulation it is better if you have a breast pump to do it with. At this rate the slight chance of giving birth on the same day is increasing.


----------



## AnakeRose

Haven't bought a breast pump yet. Probably should get on that. 

Well that was quick. Already sold my glider and bought a recliner.


----------



## FTMommy01

Nice Rose! 

FYI, anyone in the US- you can get a free breast pump through your insurance...and the really nice expensive ones too! The other board I'm in told me this and I guess its a law now that they have to cover breast pumps. So ask your doctors or insurance providers!


----------



## AnakeRose

Hmm...I'll ask our insurance provider and my doctor if they're covered in Canada :) Thanks!


----------



## Wugz22

I can get the manual pump for free through my insurance, but will have to pay 20% for the super awesome one. Which is fine, it's worth it, I'm sure! I'm getting this bad boy:

https://www.medelabreastfeedingus.com/products/573/pump-in-style-advanced


----------



## AnakeRose

My parents just picked up my recliner...Fits like a dream into the baby's room :D


----------



## Angel wings13

Ugh still having that "can't breathe" full feeling. Just made it worse by drinking 2 large glasses of milk....I really wanted milk, and had 2 pint glasses. I can't drink milk plain, and had 2 cookies with each glass despite not being hungry. Now I feel full and like I'm being crushed. I haven't eaten much the last few days, like only a snack or 2 a day, cuz I'm so FULL!


----------



## AnakeRose

I'm getting the out of breath feeling all the time right now. OMG I just want this to start already! Getting some BH contractions tonight, but I don't think it's for real. He's sure stretching a lot right now.


----------



## confetti83

Angel I have suffered to breath nearly the whole preg. The best position when u r feeling that way is lying down in ur left side with a pillow between the legs. I stay like that for nearly 2 hrs every morn cause after I have a mini bowl of cereal I get breathless. Plus my heart goes crazy and starts to beat super fast to compensate. I hope u dont get as bad as me I miss being indipendent. No driving is making me crazy pfffff.


----------



## AnakeRose

I haven't had any issues with driving thankfully, but if I stand up too quickly I get light headed. Funny enough I'm not comfortable on my left side, but I am on my right side. Tried the pillow trick between the knees, but it actually makes my hips hurt more. 

Getting a lot of cramping this morning and back pain. Not putting much into it though.


----------



## Angel wings13

Sometimes lying on my side helps, sometimes not. Jason us worried I'm not eating enough, but the doc said it happens off and on throughout pregnancy, and as long as I'm taking my vitamins not to worry, the baby will get what he needs. He was fairly inactive yesterday compared to the prior week, I'm hoping he amps it back up. :) 
Almost had an anxiety attack at work yesterday and had to ask to leave - my manager looked annoyed, but oh well. I hate my job anyways, but I doubt they'd fire me. I did get permission, and at least in FL, it's tricky to fire a pregnant person, unless they do something blatant, like stealing, nocall/no show .....being labeled "high risk" and not feeling well, their hands are sorta tied.


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> Sometimes lying on my side helps, sometimes not. Jason us worried I'm not eating enough, but the doc said it happens off and on throughout pregnancy, and as long as I'm taking my vitamins not to worry, the baby will get what he needs. He was fairly inactive yesterday compared to the prior week, I'm hoping he amps it back up. :)
> Almost had an anxiety attack at work yesterday and had to ask to leave - my manager looked annoyed, but oh well. I hate my job anyways, but I doubt they'd fire me. I did get permission, and at least in FL, it's tricky to fire a pregnant person, unless they do something blatant, like stealing, nocall/no show .....being labeled "high risk" and not feeling well, their hands are sorta tied.

A few weeks ago I couldn't get enough food, but lately I can barely finish a meal.


----------



## AnakeRose

:sad1: the closer I'm getting to birth the more scared I'm getting


----------



## Tassiegal

Awe Anake, you will be fine hon. I wont lie to you - its like nothing you have ever felty before - but its going to be awesome... Its painful, and the best thing you will ever do in your life *hugs*

Angel - i have had the milk/yoghurt craving this week something shocking! I can never finish a full meal though, because if i do, i am extremely uncomfortable, and cant even breathe. Its my stomach shrinking i think because of the m/s - and i have lost 2 kg already. Which for my fat butt isnt a bad thing lmao

Nothing much going on here, i am 10 weeks today by my dates, woohoo! Less than a week until my first OB appointment, and not long after that hopefully until the NT scan. Might be able to get an idea of sex at that one, i think i did with most of the others.

A friend of mine did remote dowsing the other day and it gave her girl, and when i did it myself it gave me girl too. The Chinese gender thingy gives me boy though, really hoping its right for this one like it was with the rest! I would love to have one more boy to even stuff out.

Hope everyone else is well and happy!


----------



## AnakeRose

Chinese predictor said boy for me...the way we're going on here we'll all have boys!!


----------



## Angel wings13

The Chinese predictor has been accurate for all of mine! I accidentally misread it at first for this one, I used the month I got my bfp instead of the month I conceived :dohh:
And yes, definitely an all boys thing going on. I really thought wugz might have a girl, figured the odds had to shift, lol, but nope! Literally in the last 3 years I've only known 2 people to have a girl, and one that is preggo with a girl now, everyone else is having/had boys!


----------



## confetti83

Anake it is normal to be scared. I dont know if I told you this b4 but the day I was going to be induced with my son they told me to be at hospital by 10.00am. We were there early so we found a bench near the reception to wait. This bench was quite long and my hb noticed that I was moving down the bench bit by bit every minute. Yip if he hadnt noticed I was going to run for the exit lol. Runaway preggo!! Fortunately I saw a freind of mine started talking and got distracted. 

The only thing that you have to keep in mind is that it is really true when bubs goes out you forget everything. I used to get a bit angry when people told me that but it is true.


----------



## FTMommy01

Aw Anake, it's so normal! You will do great and DH will be there right by your side the whole time! IT made it a lot easier with my first when DH would watch the screen and tell me how long the contraction was going to be, he would tell me "ok its at its peak its going to start going down now" that really helped. You'll do awesome!!


----------



## Angel wings13

Ugh! :growlmad:
I'm having a crap day. Just got back from my doc appt, I've already tried to post this twice and my finger slipped on my phone and accidentally hit something that put me on a different thread...when I back page, my post is gone...
Anyways, my current doc STILL hasn't gotten my records from my last doc, so today they called to ask what the hold up was, and :growlmad: :trouble: that office had the NERVE to say I never saw that doc for pregnancy! :dohh: Wtf?! Ya gotta be kidding! I had 2 scans done in that office, not to mention prenatal bloodwork! Abd , the important thing, the consult about how I need a cesarean! They even said "we haven't even seen her since 2012! Duh! It hasn't even been a full year! What would the timing of my last visit have to do with anything anyways?! I'm wondering if that psycho destroyed the records or something! I had people telling me I should have sued that guy, but I was so distraught at the time, the last thing I felt like doing was reliving every step while trying to sue.... I just can't believe this! And WHY do done docs say a c section is necessary and some don't?!? The last one said it was ABSOLUTELY necessary, my current doc wants to see why he said that, cuz he himself said the fact that I had my last vaginally makes it tricky with insurance. Well if I have to pay for it, I will. I don't care. I just can't wrap my head around my old doc office saying they never saw me pregnant! How INSANE is that?!? I thought my jaw was gonna hit the floor!
I swear that office is filled with morons. Doc included!


----------



## AnakeRose

Just got back from my last (hopefully) prenatal appt. Baby is approx 8lbs and I have no dilation yet. Cervix is still really high. I have another appt tomorrow with a different doctor and it's likely he'll induce me in the next few days.


----------



## Angel wings13

How exciting! Your peanut is almost here! :)


----------



## Wugz22

Sorry about the bad day, Angel! That sounds very frustrating:growlmad:

Anake, so exciting! By next week, you'll have your baby!!

Going to Colorado for Labor Day weekend. Excited to get back to the mountains! We lived in Colorado for some time for DH's job before we moved back to IL. Can't wait for a little mini vacay!


----------



## AnakeRose

Doctors appt this morning and I"m NERVOUS! Hopefully they'll schedule an induction!


----------



## FTMommy01

Any news???!


----------



## AnakeRose

Well, my OB sent me to the hospital for a non-stress test because my blood pressure was kinda high. It's because I have GD and they wanted to check his heart rate and movement. Then when I was at the hospital, my resting blood pressure went down to 99/45 :wacko: and my blood sugar dipped to 3.2 (cause I hadn't been allowed to eat). So they gave me some food and pretty much sent me home after my BG leveled out. I have to go back in on Sunday and again Wednesday (unless he decides to come on his own). OB wasn't concerned about his size yet. Sitting in a holding pattern right now. Now I know why they say not to lie on your back when you're this far along!


----------



## confetti83

Hope u feel better Anake.

This is a bit Tmi but I have always been a very tidy person down below not the Cojack type but I like to keep my garden quite low. Yest I tried to lower thimgs a bit as I am a bit concerned about what docs or midwives might say. I totally failed cant reach tried using a mirror but tummy gets in d way!! I guess I will have to ask Hb to do some gardening lol.


----------



## Angel wings13

After everything we've said in here, is anything TMI? Lol!

I try to stay pretty shaved myself, and for a couple months I was too tired to keep it like I like it, but then I realized i wouldn't be able to reach soon, so now I do what I used to, and that means everything off! Lol

I figure in another 6 weeks or so I won't be able to do that . If I remember correctly, I was able to keep things trimmed with previous pregnancies though.....at least almost the whole time. 

My right lower back is KILLING,me, woke up a couple times throughout the night cuz of it. Normally it's my upper back/neck that give me probs, which is also where my main issues are. I hope it's a pulled 
muscle and not a kidney thing or something. I've never had kidney issues, so I don't think so, but the area of the pain has me wondering....


----------



## confetti83

OMG heading to hospital I think my waters broke!!


----------



## confetti83

Waters gone hopefully we will have bubs in the nxt 24hrs.


----------



## AnakeRose

Woah! Good luck girl!

Can I say I'm a little jealous? :haha:


----------



## confetti83

Having contractions regularly but not strong enough. Docs are going to visit to assess me. I am only 1cm dilated but midwive said it is normal cause the contractions are not strong enough.

We were at a water park when it happened called Splash and fun! 

Anake hopefully your bubs will get jealous and follow.


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> OMG heading to hospital I think my waters broke!!

Wow! The first peanut on his way! :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: :dance:

Exciting!!!

:baby: :blue:

Try to update us!! Obviously you'll be busy, lol, but update update update!

Wish I could be there! REALLY sucks we all live so far away!


----------



## Angel wings13

Anyone remember the name she picked out?? For now I guess I'll just say a "Sir Confetti, jr."

:cloud9: 

:hugs: can'twait to see pics! Btw that's an order, not a request! ;)


----------



## AnakeRose

I just talked to her on FB...she's hooked up to machines and he's doing OK so far. Told her to get some rest!


----------



## PDubs10612

so exciting! been checkin in periodically to see progress on both confetti and anake...glad that one is on the way :)

I had a CD13 scan today and I actually have two good follicles :)


----------



## confetti83

Nick.

Pitocin started as still 1cm dilated pfff. Hopefully I will progress and have bubs by 10 am latest.

Yay for the follicles P Dubs!


----------



## Wugz22

Omg confetti!!!!!!! So exciting!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## Tassiegal

Wow, thinking of you Confetti!! :D Hoping you have a safe delivery!! :D

Will check back later on in the day! *hugs* to everyone else :)


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> Nick.
> 
> Pitocin started as still 1cm dilated pfff. Hopefully I will progress and have bubs by 10 am latest.
> 
> Yay for the follicles P Dubs!

Wow I can't believe your water broke and you got stuck at 1cm!

Looking like Aug 31st.... :)

Come on lil Nick! We're all waiting! Honorary cyber aunts over here! :D


----------



## Angel wings13

I'm thinking the pitocin is working, and she's in active labor!


----------



## confetti83

Baby Nick was norn at 7.20am no tearing just 3 pushes. Had gas and Pethidine.


----------



## confetti83

Welcome!
 



Attached Files:







20130831_073559.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## starbaby2404

Congrats Confetti! Glad to see that baby Nick made it into this world with no problem!...He is adorable. :flower::hugs:


----------



## Tassiegal

Woohoo! Huge congrats to you all! He is gorgeous, and i love the name. Rest up hun, you deserve it :D


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> Welcome!

:dance:
Congrats! So cute! So happy for you, you both look so proud, as you should! :
How much did he weigh? Length? 
Wow, 3 pushes! Awesome! I had a dream last night that I was in labor and it was actually short and not that bad, which is weird since I'm terrified of labor- still haven't seen his face in my dreams yet...at least not during this pregnancy....


----------



## Angel wings13

Wow, he looks pretty big for 36 weeks along, he would have been huge in a month!!


----------



## AnakeRose

Congrats girl!! YAY!


----------



## confetti83

He weighs 2.3kgs the length I dont know yet. Yip the midwive was shocked she begged me to stop pushing cause she had nothing ready lol. (Midwive) Please dont push! (me) I CANT!! (hb) she cant stop the head is out!!! 

Lol


----------



## Angel wings13

Wow. Lol. Lucky you! :)


----------



## Angel wings13

Well according to your ticker, lil Nick will be arriving in like 30 days! Lol!


----------



## PDubs10612

Congrats:)


----------



## Angel wings13

And congrats to you Pdubs, for having mature follicles!

:sex: :sex:
:spermy: catch that eggy!


----------



## PDubs10612

thanks Angel...I know it's not a baby being born, but I was pretty excited haha :)


----------



## Angel wings13

But it has a lot of potential! Are you going to attempt opk's again?


----------



## confetti83

Hey babies sart from eggies so for us they are exciting!! 
plus the bfps
preg symptoms
growing bumps 
lol etc etc


----------



## Tassiegal

Eggies are awesomely important!! I so hope this is the month for you Pdubs! 

LOL - Confetti - my midwife was like that when i had DD14. I got up on my knees and she actually came out so fast she hit the bed, the midwife never had a chance. Apparently part of my cervix was stuck over her head and it was going to take another hour and a half. I said no, and out she came lmao

Anake - are you in labor yet?? lol

AFM - nothing much going on here, very tired. Spent the afternoon with my SIL's 4 kids, and i swear they love me more than ever since i have been pg, they wouldn't leave me alone. 4 under 5 yrs old, so glad i don't have to go home with them!! LOL! I don't know how my SIL does it!
So ready for it to be Monday tomorrow, its my hospital booking in phone call tomorrow morning at 9.30am and then my first OB appointment on Tuesday @ 10am. I am so hoping they do a short scan in the rooms, and i can see beanie again. I have to remember to ask for the NT scan referral and bloods, as i am sure i will have to ask and they wont offer it.

Hope everyone is well and happy!


----------



## PDubs10612

not doing OPKs at all...just going by cervical fluid and the FS did B/W on Friday and Today to look for the surge and then I might be going on progestrone to support the egg, depending on my levels from todays bloodwork...definitely in the zone right now...waiting for DH to wake up enough to BD...he worked last night so hes pretty out of it haha


----------



## starbaby2404

PDubs10612 said:


> not doing OPKs at all...just going by cervical fluid and the FS did B/W on Friday and Today to look for the surge and then I might be going on progestrone to support the egg, depending on my levels from todays bloodwork...definitely in the zone right now...waiting for DH to wake up enough to BD...he worked last night so hes pretty out of it haha

ew ew...get it girl...catch that eggy! I'm excited for you!!:happydance::happydance:

Anyone heard from Anake today?? Been skimming the thread.

Afm....currently waiting for a cycle....saw the RE. I am now a PCOSer...yay! not! he has me on 1500mg of Metformin a day, prenatal vits, 81mg of baby aspirin. once a cycle starts i got for bloods on cd3 then and US on cd12 and a hcg trigger shot as long as follies are mature....Here's hoping it works 1st cycle....been spotting off and on since starting the Metformin....but no "real bleeding"....:shrug: just waiting for the witch to show. :coffee: Hope all is well with you gals! Later Taters and tater spuds!


----------



## AnakeRose

PDubs10612 said:


> thanks Angel...I know it's not a baby being born, but I was pretty excited haha :)

Don't kid yourself girl! That is pretty exciting :D Hopefully we'll be celebrating a BFP soon :)

Heading in for another non-stress test this morning. Been in some serious discomfort all night, but I don't think it's contractions. Going to take my stuff with me just in case. I'm so ready to evict this little man!!


----------



## PDubs10612

Thanks and Good luck to you star :) Best of luck with the metformin as well, hope it does the trick!

Good luck at the hospital Anake !


----------



## AnakeRose

Well it's not happening today. Little guy is pretty comfy in there. I have to admit I'm feeling pretty deflated :sad1:. I was in so much discomfort overnight that I thought for sure stuff had started. Apparently not. :cry:


----------



## Angel wings13

:hugs: Rose
I guess he just really likes his home ! 
He's gotta be getting his bags packed at thus point, getting ready to move out! He's gotta be about 9 lbs now, I doubt they'll let you go more than a couple days past your due date, especially with GD.


----------



## confetti83

The lady that shares our room has an 8 pound baby he is soooo cute but he wants to feed all the time.

I hooe they get things going for u Anake.

Afm boobs are ginormous he is breastfeeding like a pro. Hopefully today we go home.
He was really good until now cause he let me sleep and he is happy to stay awake alone in is cot and let mummy rest.


----------



## Wugz22

Congrats confetti!!! He's perfect!!!!!:flower:


----------



## AnakeRose

Well, we're at my LMP due date. Feeling a little strange this morning and a bit nauseous. Doubt anything will happen though. I'm almost to the point of ignoring any twinges and pains.


----------



## Angel wings13

Wow, a newborn content with himself already! Nice!
He's gonna be a breeze :)


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> Well, we're at my LMP due date. Feeling a little strange this morning and a bit nauseous. Doubt anything will happen though. I'm almost to the point of ignoring any twinges and pains.

You gotta stop making his home so comfy. Lol. Start jumping up and down, eat spicy food, have, ahem, rough sex, :haha:, get him jostled up. You know, too the point where he wants to poke his head out to see what the fuss is about


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> Well, we're at my LMP due date. Feeling a little strange this morning and a bit nauseous. Doubt anything will happen though. I'm almost to the point of ignoring any twinges and pains.
> 
> You gotta stop making his home so comfy. Lol. Start jumping up and down, eat spicy food, have, ahem, rough sex, :haha:, get him jostled up. You know, too the point where he wants to poke his head out to see what the fuss is aboutClick to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Nazz4

Hey guys! I'm so sorry I fell off the face of the Earth lol! I just got so busy, and I figured being busy was better than sitting around thinking about babies anyways after what happened lol. I'm so glad everyone is doing well and confetti!!! NICE BABY!!! Where is Anakes???

On Saturday the area where I got surgery started hurting real bad, not sure what it was, but I'm not going to worry about it unless it happens again. 

On another note I ran out of my birth control pill a few weeks ago and just haven't had the time to get more, I'm just so busy with school and work and other random BS... I'm sure I'm not pregnant since it took so long to happen the last time, but it is fun to wonder about! I have a left over pee stick in the bathroom waiting for me... Yes I was POAS even on birth control... I'm convinced: once an addict always an addict :D

Angel and whoever else please post some bump pics!!!


----------



## PDubs10612

Welcome back Nazz :) bump pics yes, but I've been waiting for more nursery pics :)


----------



## Angel wings13

I just got home from my best friends house for labor day cook out, and I was talking about you ladies (they have been ttc #2 over a year, had 2 MC so far), nazz, I even mentioned you, and how i was still worried about you! It scared me that your doc wanted to wait it out, sucks you had to have surgery, but at least you can still conceive. :hugs: SO happy you posted!! I have a bump pic from 17 weeks and again from 22, they look the same just about, lol.


----------



## AnakeRose

Hey Nazz!! :hugs: We missed you!!


----------



## AnakeRose

September 2, 40 Weeks! My LMP due date. 

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/Bump40Weeks1_zpscddf8a52.jpg

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/Bump40Weeks2_zps48de4a44.jpg


----------



## Angel wings13

Rose's peanut is gonna be too big to call peanut


----------



## Wugz22

Hi Nazz!!!!!


----------



## confetti83

Hello Nazz! keep us updated on that test.

Anake no peanut maybe Walnut!?

I will try and post a post partum belly pic. Thanks God I have no strechmarks and belly is not saggy. 

Bubs was a bit more demanding this night but I managed to sleep about 5-6 hrs not bad considering that he is bf.


----------



## FTMommy01

HI Guys!!

HI Nazz :) GLad to hear from you!

What a long weekend, was expecting to get on here and see Anake's baby but we got a little Nick!! Congrats Confetti, he is adorable!! Gets me so excited.

Anake you will be any day now!!! 

Pdubbs, glad to see things looking good for you :thumbup:

AFM: nothing really new but a growing bump. I am just now getting over that nasty sinus infection so I have been laying low for a couple weeks now. Excited its already September, this Holidays and new babies are right around the corner!!


----------



## AnakeRose

Well, I'm officially overdue! I'm going to be really disappointed if nothing is happening when my doctor checks me at my appt this morning! I'm so tired of all these false starts. I was getting steady cramping every 12-ish minutes last night for around 2 hours, but then nothing.


----------



## Angel wings13

Keep us updated on the doc appt Rose! Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## AnakeRose

Just got back from my appt. They've officially changed my due date to Sept 8 :brat: OMG I"M GOING TO LOSE IT! She checked me this morning and poked her finger into my cervix to hopefully get things started. All it's really done though is cause me to bleed a little.


----------



## Wugz22

Question for ladies who have breastfed! 

So Confetti, you said you got 5-6 hours between feedings last night? That's amazing! So I'm sure everyone is different, but if they are sleeping 5-6 hours that early, you just let them sleep? Do you wake them at some point if you think it's been too long? 

Reading all these infant care books and I'm confused!:crib:


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz, don't worry, he'll wake when hungry, for sure! No matter how much you read up, nothing will teach you faster than yourself and your own baby. Even if you don't feel it now, you'll be surprised how much you'll know by instinct ..... And trial and error. Advice is always awesome of course, but you'll probably find that you and baby will work out your own thing.

The only time you'll want to wake a baby is if they are taking a too long (over 3 hour) nap, or too late of a nap, because that cam interfere with how he sleeps at night. Nick already sleeping 6 hours is amazing, but usually in the beginning, they'll wake more often for feeding since their stomach can only hold so much at a time...

But anyhow, never worry that he'll sleep and "miss" feeding, lol, cuz he will definitely let you know if he's hungry!


----------



## Angel wings13

Anyone else go thru changing moods in regards to your baby? Like sometimes I'll get really freaked out, and think, oh my God, I have a 12 and 7 year old, and I'm starting over?!? Then other times I just can't wait for him to arrive, and am excited. Sometimes I get nervous, the old "what if" scenarios start playing in my head...
Don't get me wrong, mostly I'm excited. Just every now and then nerves get the better of me. This happened with my first, which I know is totally normal, I wonder if I feel that way now cuz it seems so long since mine were babies....I feel like a first time mom at times...idk, it's hard to explain ...


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel wings13 said:


> Anyone else go thru changing moods in regards to your baby? Like sometimes I'll get really freaked out, and think, oh my God, I have a 12 and 7 year old, and I'm starting over?!? Then other times I just can't wait for him to arrive, and am excited. Sometimes I get nervous, the old "what if" scenarios start playing in my head...
> Don't get me wrong, mostly I'm excited. Just every now and then nerves get the better of me. This happened with my first, which I know is totally normal, I wonder if I feel that way now cuz it seems so long since mine were babies....I feel like a first time mom at times...idk, it's hard to explain ...

All the time! Mine is more freaking out about delivery and a possible c-section. I've never had surgery before so I have no idea what to expect. I'm afraid I'm going to freak out on the table like I do whenever I get dental work done (I'm talking full on freakout). I've always had issues freezing and I'm terrified that if they have to put me out, my body will look like it's out, but my brain will be wide awake. Or if they give me an epidural it won't work and I'll feel it.....


----------



## Angel wings13

It's extremely rare for your brain to be awake while your body appears anesthetized. Like has only happened to like 10 people ever. Also, they would have the baby out in like 5 min. They move quickly under general....as for an epidural, they'll make sure you are numb, and since yoU're wide awake, you can tell them if you're not. No worries. I know it's a common fear to be put under, I swear it's not bad. I'm a wimp with ANY "procedure", that's the only one I'm not a wimp about. I've been in general anesthesia twice, and twilight sedation like 3 times, it's a piece of cake. Pinky swear.
Now I'm totally with you on the dental stuff. I'm a complete phobic when it comes to the dentists, they prescribe me valium for any dental appt, even a consult, cuz I start shaking and crying. Automatically. My mom does too. For one thing, their "instruments" closely resemble medieval torture tools!


----------



## FTMommy01

Wugz, dont worry about waking for feedings, they know when they are hungry! My first would wake up every two hours for feedings then would have random nights where she would sleep 5 hours straight and its our instinct to worry but its their instinct to wake up when they are hungry. It all falls into place!!

Angel- I am more excited than anything but it does worry me about how things will change so much, especially with work it scares me that I wont want to return to work after hes born which will be a huge life change for us. 

Slowly approaching 3rd trimester for some of us!! :thumbup:


----------



## Angel wings13

Yeah, I guess "change" can often be scary. I also don't want my youngest to feel less special, he's such a mama's boy, lol. But he's so excited to be a big brother and asks lots of questions. He likes to rub my belly and everything. Jason and Jake were both looking at thus magazine "conception to birth", going over how the baby is right now.


----------



## AnakeRose

Well doctor did a little more aggressive sweep today so hopefully it'll get stuff going. I go in for an induction on Saturday if I get that far.


----------



## Angel wings13

At least you know you have 3 days max now! I know you're ready, the sooner, the better! I'll be thinking of you, for a speedy and easy labor as possible :)


----------



## confetti83

Wugz The 5-6 hrs is just a one off. Now he got more settled and it is like 2hrs average. He got more demanding during the day also. Right now he is alternating his sleep between on my chest snd in the pram. Didnt want to give in letting him sleep on me but when u r knackered everey bit of sleep is welcome.

Anake I know your wait got longer than you wanted I hope things ge going and may everything go smoothly.


----------



## confetti83

Angel I gotmixed feeling yest lol. Started thinkiing of the settled life with my son a few days ago. Than I saw his pics and remembered how quickly time went by and by the time thet start eating about 5-6 months your life will nearly be settled again plus little nice xtras.


----------



## FTMommy01

Anake my daughters birthday is on Sunday! Although for your sake I hope things get started for you as soon as possible. 

SO crazy to look at how long ago we all met and now we have our first little one. Cant wait to see all the rest, and for Star & Pdubbs to start their journey!!


----------



## PDubs10612

It is my little sister's birthday on Sunday as well :)

I am sooooo hoping this is my cycle...kinda getting my hopes up about it, even though I am trying desperately not too, just can't help it...I even told DH I want to put the adoption stuff on hold because things went so well this cycle that even if it doesn't happen I want to stick it out with the FS a little longer...Sept. 13th can't come soon enough!


----------



## Angel wings13

Really hoping it is your month Pdubs! :D
Wouldn't that be awesome!?!

For some reason I can just picture you announcing you're preggo...
Even if not this month (though hopefully thus month) I can see it....
I still think you'll get your bfp!


----------



## PDubs10612

will be the best birthday announcement ever :)


----------



## AnakeRose

PDubs10612 said:


> will be the best birthday announcement ever :)

:thumbup: Good luck girl!


----------



## FTMommy01

My next appointment is next week, I cant wait to check in on him. Has anyone else been offered the pertusis shot for whopping cough? I never got it with my first, but she said it is more common to get it now. I get nervous about new vaccines


----------



## Angel wings13

FTMommy01 said:


> My next appointment is next week, I cant wait to check in on him. Has anyone else been offered the pertusis shot for whopping cough? I never got it with my first, but she said it is more common to get it now. I get nervous about new vaccines

My doc hasn't said anything. I thought you weren't supposed to get vaccines while preggo...they did make me get the MMR vaccine AFTER my youngest was born....they said I needed a booster, man that one HURTS. I was standing and they shot me
In my arm, it burns like hell, I'm ok with shots and bloodwork cuz I've had so many, but that one took me by surprise ....I almost fainted and the nurse had to sit me down.


----------



## FTMommy01

Apparently this one is safe because it is not an activated virus. If you get it when your pregnant it will go to the baby since he cant get it until he is 2 months old it will help him keep safe from it from newborn till 2 months. Apparently there are more and more cases showing up and its VERY harmful for newborns, a lot of them dont make it if they get it. Im not sure what Im going to do yet, my doctor said it wont be offered until after 28 weeks


----------



## Angel wings13

Hmm....that's good to know. Vaccines just scare me after all the bad reactions my youngest had. I know they are necessary, but he went through a lot and i ended up putting off his last couple rounds till he was 4. He'd get violently ill each time, never failed. Around age one is when I decided to wait to get him caught up...glad I did, cuz he handled them much better just a few years later.


----------



## FTMommy01

scares me too, especially new ones!


----------



## AnakeRose

Losing a lot of my mucus plug this morning in globby pieces. 24 hours till I go to the hospital for my induction unless I start before then! Now that I know when the end date is going to be, all of a sudden I don't feel like I'm ready just yet! That's normal right?!


----------



## FTMommy01

so normal!! You will do great! I will be thinking about you this weekend, update us as much as you can :hugs:

Cant believe we will have two little nuts already!!


----------



## AnakeRose

I probably won't update much unless I'm really bored. Induction could take 2 days from what my doctor told me. Michael has his laptop packed with the full series of Red Dwarf so I can watch some comedy to keep my mind off of things. 

Thankfully I wasn't on my way to the hospital this morning! We had a wicked thunder storm roll through here and there were some really close strikes to us. Freaked me out a bit (and I don't do storms well!). 

I can't see me sleeping much tonight.


----------



## confetti83

Good luck Anake!!!! no one is ever ready for childbirth. Pls remember to resr u need all your strength for during and after delivery. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx so excited for u


----------



## PDubs10612

Good Luck Anake :) We're all thinking about you this weekend!

LOL @ FT - 2 little nuts haha...


----------



## Wugz22

Good luck Anake! You're going to do awesome!


When do I get to stop having crazy pregnancy worries? Here is my newest, and maybe you moms can ease my mind. I am teaching 1st grade this year, and these kids are hugging me constantly! Right aound the waist, one after the other. Most are gentle but you get a few that will give you a little extra squeeze at the end and it freaks me out! No baby has ever been harmed by an over zealous hug, right??:baby::baby::wacko::wacko::baby::baby:


----------



## AnakeRose

Freaking out a little here :wacko:


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> Losing a lot of my mucus plug this morning in globby pieces. 24 hours till I go to the hospital for my induction unless I start before then! Now that I know when the end date is going to be, all of a sudden I don't feel like I'm ready just yet! That's normal right?!

Totally normal! I know it's confusing. You're so ready to be done, meet your baby, but the reality of the upcoming labor followed by a drastic life change can be scary! I know you'll adjust well. We're gonna have another peanut come Saturday!


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> Good luck Anake! You're going to do awesome!
> 
> 
> When do I get to stop having crazy pregnancy worries? Here is my newest, and maybe you moms can ease my mind. I am teaching 1st grade this year, and these kids are hugging me constantly! Right aound the waist, one after the other. Most are gentle but you get a few that will give you a little extra squeeze at the end and it freaks me out! No baby has ever been harmed by an over zealous hug, right??:baby::baby::wacko::wacko::baby::baby:

No worries! You sound like Jason! Lol. He gets worried when I posh around to find the baby's head...I'm sure a tight hug can be uncomfortable though! But bubs is well protected...remember he's in a water balloon like environment, then surrounded by uterus, then surrounded by your body - has a hug ever ruptured a lung or busted a spleen? Nope, and your baby is more protected than those organs! 
:)


----------



## Wugz22

Haha, VERY good point Angel. I think my brain just looks for things to worry about if I don't have any legit anxiety going on.


----------



## Angel wings13

Just noticed I'm in the double digits!


----------



## AnakeRose

Induction started at 9:30am. They're sending me home because it got busy all of a sudden. Waiting game now.


----------



## confetti83

fingers crossed Anake!!


----------



## Angel wings13

Sorry, but now you fine ladies get to see the football demon I turn into thus time of year ;)

:happydance: My hurricanes upset the #12 rival Gators! :happydance:
Woot! Woot!

My giants play the cowboys tomorrow for the season opener! If they win too, this will be one happy preggo! :D

I already got a Giants maternity shirt! And for my hurricanes I already had a couple shirts that were a little too big, which is working now! :D


----------



## Angel wings13

Waiting to hear an update! By my calculations (she's in a different time zone than me), she should be heading to the hospital in about 2 hours :dance:


----------



## confetti83

Lol Angel! I am not a sports fan. My hb is though and he is praying that at least Nick follows him cause Wayne is not interested lol.


----------



## confetti83

some post partum 1week belly pics.
 



Attached Files:







20130908_111554.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 1









20130908_111537.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## PDubs10612

looking good Confetti!

Me and DH don't follow any sports, more comic book nerds for us :) BUT, DH's dad and sister are huge Steelers fan, I mean HUGE FANS so I have a steelers bib and have my eye out for onesies :)


----------



## Angel wings13

Yeah I got a bunch of official Miami hurricane onesies and matching booties, and a set if NY giants onesies with matching hat/bib/booties :)
Gotta start em young


----------



## FTMommy01

Angel, Dh and I are complete opposites! I'm for Michigan he's ohio state, I'm a browns fan and he's steelers! Divided family lol and we both are super fans!!!


----------



## Angel wings13

Dying for an update here!


----------



## PDubs10612

ditto! fingers crossed for some news tomorrow when I wake up :)


----------



## Wugz22

FT Mommy, we're die-hard Illini fans. Big 10 rivalry in the NutHut!! (Although Illinois has never been a threat to Michigan or Ohio St., at least in football...)


----------



## confetti83

Anakes boy was born via emergency c section. He is sooooo cute! I just saw the post on facebook.


----------



## Wugz22

omg wow!!!!!!! Congrats to the new parents!!!!!


----------



## PDubs10612

that's exciting :) emergency c-section though...assuming momma's ok if she's posting pics though :)


----------



## FTMommy01

Haha Wugz!!

Yay congrats to Anake!!

Confetti I love your new pic of the little guy! He has so much hair!


----------



## Angel wings13

What's weird is she messaged me in fb like right after I posted dying for an update! 
She is ok and just understandably tired. I'm sure she'll eventually be on here :D

Confetti, love the pic!


----------



## PDubs10612

Not sure if I missed it before the delivery at some point, but did anake have a name picked out? are you guys all on each other's facebook?


----------



## confetti83

I am on Anakes.

My name is Rita Magri send me a request if you want.


----------



## PDubs10612

I will if you don't mind :) easier to see the baby pics :) I don't really use my facebook that much but it's nice to see other's pics


----------



## Angel wings13

Evan Michael is his name :)


----------



## Angel wings13

I'm gonna request too!


----------



## PDubs10612

I couldn't figure out which Rita was you haha..look me up by my email [email protected]


----------



## Angel wings13

Confetti, I requested you! :)

Pdubs- I couldn't find yours....there was one that showed no pic or info, is that maybe yours? Searching by email didn't work either :/.


----------



## FTMommy01

I have another OB appointment tomorrow, I am really curious to see how much weight I have gained. With losing three pounds in the first trimester, Ive only gained 1 back so far but my belly has really popped so Im sure I've gained some more!! After this appointment I think they are going to start gearing me up for the GD test and my shot because my blood type is negative and a pertusis shot if I want it. So much to do!


----------



## PDubs10612

I couldn't figure out Rita's haha...I tried adjusting my setting so I'd be searchable but I guess I don't know what I'm doing haha..I do have a pic...


----------



## PDubs10612

I think I fixed it :)


----------



## AnakeRose

Hi ladies! :D

Last night hopefully in the hospital and I get to take my little man home. I'll post my birth story later because it's hard to type in the position I'm in. Have to recline on my back a lot of time. Thought you'd like a picture :)

Introducing Evan Michael
Born Sept 8 at 9:12am via emergency c-section.
9lbs 1oz

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/Evan1_zps19779e36.jpg


----------



## PDubs10612

yay #2 forum baby :) congrats Anake!


----------



## confetti83

Ft hope your visit goes ok as for the weight doc was never voncerned that I didnt gain any after 16weeks and Nick was a good weight for his 35weeks.

Yay Anake sooooo cute. I hope you recover soon. The first weeks are quite tough but it is all worth it at the end.


----------



## FTMommy01

Love it Anake, so precious and he shares the same birthday with my daughter :thumbup: 

My appointment is in a couple hours so Ill update afterwards with my weight gain...is it weird I want to see a huge gain :haha: never thought I would ever say that! but I can feel little man getting bigger so Im sure Ive gained some!


----------



## Angel wings13

I was going up and down like5 or 6 lbs forever, but have now (as of last appt) gained 20. Feels like so much more than that though. And I think my bump finally got bigger, it looked the same from 17- 24 weeks, at least from the side.


----------



## FTMommy01

Well I had my appointment this morning and still only gained a total of 3 pounds, doctor doesnt seem concerned because the baby is growing just fine, she said its just taking a while to catch up with me but its bound to happen! Go figure, when I want to gain weight I cant! :haha: I go October 7th for my gestational diabetes test then October 9th for my rogram shot and the pertussis shot if I want it. Oh joy!


----------



## confetti83

P Dubs here is a link to my facebook account.
https://m.facebook.com/?_rdr#!/ritmag?__user=1231078183

Ft my doc was never concerned about my weight and as I said before Nicks weight was spot on for his gest age.

Afm today is the first day I feel great Thanks God I hate those baby blues. Those hormones really made me anxious and my heart would always feel like beating super fast in my throat. With my son I was on tge verge of Ppd but this time I had fewer postnatal complications so maybe that helped. Nick is waking up every 2hrs during night to feed but I am not complaining as he needs to gain weight.


----------



## PDubs10612

Thanks Confetti...I finally got ya 

Glad to hear all is going well in baby world...I'm waiting to retest on Friday with a FRER...tested today at 10dpo with a IC and negative...blah blah


----------



## Wugz22

He's perfect Anake!!!!!!!!

I've gained about 14 pounds so far. Just registered for all my childbirth and newborn classes. It's getting down to crunch time!!! My first shower is at the end of the month, and then another at the end of October. Can't wait to start getting baby stuff!!! Nursery is practically done, I keep meaning to take a photo for you guys!:crib:


----------



## AnakeRose

Hey ladies,
We're finally home with our sweet little boy. Been a pretty overwhelming day so we decided to tell the family to leave us tonight. Didn't go over well on one side, but I think we needed it. They had Evan so riled up that it took me over an hour to calm him down. Hopefully we have a decent night with him.


----------



## FTMommy01

Enjoy your baby time Anake!!

Goodluck Pdubss, hope you get something soon!

My sister is throwing me a "sprinkle" since this is my second baby so it wont be as big as a shower but just something special for the little guy! Its mid October so Im excited to go register for that! I just order the nursery stuff too so we will be getting that all together soon this is the fun part!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Wow.. Seems Im late in joining but it looks like everyone is pregnant.. Lol

Send some of that baby dust my way :haha:

Congratulations ladies. I hope and pray that I will be joining you in a week :)


----------



## PDubs10612

We've definitely had some lucky ladies in this thread, but we're not all PG...I'm still TTC :)

Best of luck to you Hopin&Prayin :)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thank you... I read a few pages. Lol.. Not the 100+ of them.. 

I really hope that This is my last month of the madness.. :haha: Even though Im now on my own doing this Im feeling pretty good. I dont really have any signs to report though.. Who knows. I just hope the next week flys by fast... 
Good luck to you hun as well. Thank you for responding :)
When are you due fir the old hag? How many dpo are you?


----------



## FTMommy01

Welcome :flower: we were all there, then within a few month the majority of us somehow got pregnant! We have Pdubbs and Star that are still TTC and I just know they are going to get it very soon!! Baby dust to you too :dust:


----------



## PDubs10612

I am on Progrestrone this TWW so AF probably won't show until after I finish my doses on Tuesday....normally I would expect AF on Saturday...I am 11dpo today and normally have a 12 day LP...crossing all my fingers and toes as this has been our best medicated cycle yet and I would love a BFP for my 30th birthday!


----------



## starbaby2404

FTMommy01 said:


> Welcome :flower: we were all there, then within a few month the majority of us somehow got pregnant! We have Pdubbs and Star that are still TTC and I just know they are going to get it very soon!! Baby dust to you too :dust:

Welcome to Hopin&Prayin'.....wish i could say that i am still TTC. But in the past week....things have taken a major turn for the worst. I GOT LAID OFF! After 7 years with my company....they kept the girl that I trained. I'm assuming because she costs less to employ. Their reason: Company census is low. Once I got home, the first thing out of Shawn's mouth was....there is no way we can continue to see the RE. And we definitely can't afford the HCG trigger shot when the time comes..($100)....We can no longer afford the house we live in....we are in NTNP, but with the RE saying I am not ovulating..it just looks like we are totally on hold until I find another job, or we move and I can be a SAHM. Not at all what I expected when i went to work last week....was totally shocked....:nope:


----------



## starbaby2404

PDubs10612 said:


> I am on Progrestrone this TWW so AF probably won't show until after I finish my doses on Tuesday....normally I would expect AF on Saturday...I am 11dpo today and normally have a 12 day LP...crossing all my fingers and toes as this has been our best medicated cycle yet and I would love a BFP for my 30th birthday!

Hoping and Praying for you PDubs!


----------



## PDubs10612

I am so sorry to hear about your job Star :( *hug* I hope you find something quickly and can continue with the RE...we are feeling the pull on our account after this cycle..can't imagine if I lost my job or I had to get triggers...

Hopefully you can find a silverlining in this layoff when you look to your boys and find a little relaxation time.


----------



## Angel wings13

Welcome, hopin and prayin!
Star- so sorry to hear that! The economy just sucks! 
Who knows, maybe when you stop the specialist stuff, you'll get preggo on your own!
Fx for you and Pdubs, and to hopin & praying
:dust:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

FTMommy01 said:


> Welcome :flower: we were all there, then within a few month the majority of us somehow got pregnant! We have Pdubbs and Star that are still TTC and I just know they are going to get it very soon!! Baby dust to you too :dust:

Thank you. And I really hope so to. All of us that are waiting.. Baby dust to you All!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Angel wings13 said:


> Welcome, hopin and prayin!
> Star- so sorry to hear that! The economy just sucks!
> Who knows, maybe when you stop the specialist stuff, you'll get preggo on your own!
> Fx for you and Pdubs, and to hopin & praying
> :dust:

Sorry to hear Star.. Yea I agree the economy is in a huge tailspin. Its horrible out there. :hugs:

Thank you If I don"t conceieve this round Im going to see a specialist.. I will say a prayer for all of us. I cried and prayed so hard. Just gotta stay strong and try to stay positive and Pee Positive.. Lol


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

starbaby2404 said:


> FTMommy01 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome :flower: we were all there, then within a few month the majority of us somehow got pregnant! We have Pdubbs and Star that are still TTC and I just know they are going to get it very soon!! Baby dust to you too :dust:
> 
> Welcome to Hopin&Prayin'.....wish i could say that i am still TTC. But in the past week....things have taken a major turn for the worst. I GOT LAID OFF! After 7 years with my company....they kept the girl that I trained. I'm assuming because she costs less to employ. Their reason: Company census is low. Once I got home, the first thing out of Shawn's mouth was....there is no way we can continue to see the RE. And we definitely can't afford the HCG trigger shot when the time comes..($100)....We can no longer afford the house we live in....we are in NTNP, but with the RE saying I am not ovulating..it just looks like we are totally on hold until I find another job, or we move and I can be a SAHM. Not at all what I expected when i went to work last week....was totally shocked....:nope:Click to expand...

Im soo sorry to hear of your job loss. The samething happened to me years ago. I trained a girl they let me go and kept her. Needless to say she screwed up and is no longer there.. Its their loss. I know something better is just around it corner. My finances are wacked too. Ive been ttc without anything. Im up there in age, I"m not a youngun anymore.. Lol.
Fingers and everything crossed things work out for you soon. :hugs:


----------



## FTMommy01

Oh Star Im so sorry to hear about that :hugs: when one door closes another one opens, I hope you find your new door very very soon!!!


----------



## confetti83

Star I hope you resettle soon. We are here for you even if you will not be ttc.

Welcome Hopin.


----------



## Angel wings13

I go next week for some bloodwork, including the yucky glucose test, and the usual check they have to do on my thyroid... I'm a little nervous about thyroid hormones.....I haven't been feeling "right", and have done exact symptoms of active graves that I had before my thyroid was removed....pregnancy can disrupt these hormones. I have a LOT of anxiety, hot flashes, no energy, and the dreams are back- Jason has told me 3 times in the last 5 days that I'm moaning loudly and mumbling in my sleep (something I haven't done since my graves has been in check), apparently yesterday was so bad, he was in the bathroom getting ready for work, at like 6 am and he said I was making the worst sounds, and it got so loud he came to see if i was suffocating myself under a pillow! The moans apparently , in his words, "aren't the good type of moan", I sound terrified or something. I don't recall any dreams from that particular night, but I sure remember a lot from last night! They keep getting stranger and stranger and I'm usually scared and/or very anxious in them, and wake up feeling exhausted. It's really hard to explain.


----------



## confetti83

Hope you get everything back to normal soon Angel!

Afm I may as well go around topless cause Nick is always interested in feeding he may be going trough a growth spurt. Nxt friday I start expressing so hb xan give him a bottle during the night.


----------



## Wugz22

Oh no Angel! Hope you can get it back under control!!

Here are some nursery pics. Still need some wall art in a few places, changing pad will go on the dresser, but the essentials are ready to go!!
 



Attached Files:







photo-14.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 6









photo-15.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## AnakeRose

Hey Ladies!

Evan is 1 week old today :D

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/Sept152013A_zps9e1fca52.jpg
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/Sept152013B_zpscc813f84.jpg


----------



## Angel wings13

Gorgeous nursery wugz! We are doing green and brown as well. We haven't even started yet, no rush since we're gonna have him in our room for the first 8-12 weeks....our spare room is pretty small, and we don't want to put him in one if the other boy's rooms till he's sleeping through the night...so he's just gonna have a mini nursery :)

I'm sure if I start nesting, things will change, lol. I think I was around 34 weeks when I completed my oldest's nursery in one day! Lol


----------



## Angel wings13

Rose, omg, I can't believe it's been a week already!! Geez! He's adorable, of course :D


----------



## AnakeRose

Wugz22 said:


> Oh no Angel! Hope you can get it back under control!!
> 
> Here are some nursery pics. Still need some wall art in a few places, changing pad will go on the dresser, but the essentials are ready to go!!

Oh I love your baby's room!!


----------



## confetti83

Time passes by so quickly! my hb has only another week left off work and after that my son starts school.on the 23rd so everything will be business as usual time will go by so fast and it will be Christmas in no time. They will be nearly 4 minths old!! I have to find a mini Santa outfit.


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> Time passes by so quickly! my hb has only another week left off work and after that my son starts school.on the 23rd so everything will be business as usual time will go by so fast and it will be Christmas in no time. They will be nearly 4 minths old!! I have to find a mini Santa outfit.

I love those! I'm totally getting one for Triston! A lil newborn Santa!! The Walmart by me actually sells them, and they are real cute and so soft!


----------



## Nazz4

Hey ladies! Anake he is soooo cute and chubby!!! And wugz I love that room, that nursing chair looks so comfy, I know that would turn into my new napping spot. :haha:

Not much going on here, AF came a week early for me and FF says I'm in ovulation time now. Of course I'm not temping or charting anymore so who knows exactly when. Haven't DtD since before my period though because I had an infection from an ingrown hair from shaving :wacko: I only know that's what it was because it happened to me once before and I went to the doc for it. The lymphnode in my groin on whichever side gets swollen and then the infected ingrown hair hurts like a bitch!!! It's gone now though so maybe I'll try to seduce him tonight. :blush:

I would say we are officially NTNP now. It has been long enough since my surgery and also getting pregnant from now on would make the baby due after I'm done with school so the two won't clash (unless it is premature which is totally possible)... but I'm not worried about it happening anytime soon considering how long it took last time.

Oh speaking of which I have a question for you ladies in the US, if you know the answer... what is a good Independent (not through employer) health insurance that covers maternity? I'm looking to get something new, wondering if anybody has any experience with insurance not with an employer. I know most don't cover maternity...


----------



## FTMommy01

Wugz, love the nursery!! Just got our stuff in over the weekend for ours, so DH has to get some paint and we will be ready to start! 

Anake, 1 week already, thats crazy. I love seeing pics of the new babies...gets me so excited!! 

Angel-- Hope your symptoms dont result in anything too serious. :hugs: Ill be thinking of you! GL with your glucose testing, Ill be there in a few short weeks!

Nazz-- Not sure about insurance, sorry! I am through my husbands and when I was pregnant with my first I was in College didnt work and wasnt married so I was on the government insurance. Hope you find something good, it gets pretty expensive but obviously worth it :winkwink:


AFM: growing growing growing bump, everyone says I have officially "popped" little guy is getting stronger too, DH and DD fight over who gets to feel the baby kicking :haha: I love it. 3rd trimester coming up!:happydance:


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz, I only really know that private insurance, bought on you're own is very expensive. I looked into it years ago, while working at a place that didn't offer insurance, and I spoke with an insurance broker guy (he basically puts in my info and gets estimates from several insurance companies), I think the cheapest was $200 /month, and that was with a high deductible, and low maximum coverage.


----------



## Wugz22

Nazz my DH has independent insurance through Humana 1 and is mostly satisfied with them. Expensive, yes... but pretty much all private insurances are. He pays like $160 a month. Make sure you get on with a new insurance company BEFORE you get pregnant, or else maternity definitely won't be covered. My cousin is going through that right now. She was uninsured when she got preggs, and now no one will cover her, even if she was willing to pay lots of $$$$. Her first prenatal appointment cost $1200 uninsured! Now she's looking at government assistance, which I'm sure most states offer some option. In Illinois I know its called the Mom's and Babies program, not sure if they have that in other states?


----------



## Nazz4

Yeah I know it sucks. I am still under my parents insurance for some reason, but i think its almost up and it doesnt cover maternity. When I was pregnant I ended up having to get medicaid, but I dont want to have to do that again. Im employed, but it is just a shitty part time job so no insurance. Blahghh.


----------



## FTMommy01

Wugz, she should be able to go to their local government building and apply for medicaid. Is she married or does she work? With my first I had to go through government assistance and everything was completely free!


----------



## confetti83

Wugz lovely nursery!

afm today I got Nick weighed at the breastfeeding clinic he was born 2.3 and is 2.9kgs pretty good for a breastfeeding baby in 17days.


----------



## Angel wings13

I have private insurance, but my insurance sucks, so I had to get maternity medicaid.


----------



## Nazz4

Yeah I'm starting to realize that medicaid is still going to be the best route for me... I just hate using peoples tax dollars :growlmad: because it isn't like I'm poor or anything! I just don't have maternity insurance and don't have the money for pregnancy out of pocket. Oh well, I guess we gotta do what we gotta do right?

Finally dtd last night :happydance: of course I'm sure all his spermies were old and dead since it had been so long... and I accidentally O'd before him :dohh: so I made my self O again after we were done haha. Maybe it will work... 

I took a bath earlier and when I got up to get out I had a tiny pain in both my ovaries... not sure what that means, but maybe ovulation. Maybe our timing was just right. I'm not going to test until after AF is due though, I can't let myself go crazy with POAS like I used to be!


----------



## Nazz4

By the way, everyone needs to be posting more baby and bump pics! There aren't enough! Ready, set, GO!


----------



## FTMommy01

Nazz I had a hard time with medicaid too but my family always said they have paid into it all their lives as have I, so I deserved to use it. That made me feel a little better about it :)


----------



## FTMommy01

15 weeks to go!
 



Attached Files:







photo2.JPG
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Wugz22

FTMommy01 said:


> Nazz I had a hard time with medicaid too but my family always said they have paid into it all their lives as have I, so I deserved to use it. That made me feel a little better about it :)


Very good point!!!!!


----------



## Wugz22

OK moms - who has had an epidural and who hasn't?

A friend of mine had her baby last night and, even with the epidural, said she could feel evvvvveeeerrryyyyyttthhhiinnnggg. Birthing, tearing, stitches afterwards, all of it. Is this normal?

*terrified*


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> Yeah I'm starting to realize that medicaid is still going to be the best route for me... I just hate using peoples tax dollars :growlmad: because it isn't like I'm poor or anything! I just don't have maternity insurance and don't have the money for pregnancy out of pocket. Oh well, I guess we gotta do what we gotta do right?
> 
> Finally dtd last night :happydance: of course I'm sure all his spermies were old and dead since it had been so long... and I accidentally O'd before him :dohh: so I made my self O again after we were done haha. Maybe it will work...
> 
> I took a bath earlier and when I got up to get out I had a tiny pain in both my ovaries... not sure what that means, but maybe ovulation. Maybe our timing was just right. I'm not going to test until after AF is due though, I can't let myself go crazy with POAS like I used to be!

Just think, it's YOUR tax dollars too, and it helps your future baby. It's not anything like "milking the system" don't feel bad about it!


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> OK moms - who has had an epidural and who hasn't?
> 
> A friend of mine had her baby last night and, even with the epidural, said she could feel evvvvveeeerrryyyyyttthhhiinnnggg. Birthing, tearing, stitches afterwards, all of it. Is this normal?
> 
> *terrified*

Yeah I thought I felt everything too, but when my second was born, no epidural, the difference is staggering!

Everyone responds to the medication in it differently. My aunt was literally doing her nails at 9 1/2 cm! Plus some people just have a better uterus for that type of thing. Between my scar tissue and surgical clips, it makes contractions extremely painful, and since those parts don't contract, it can actually cause a rupture....

Get the epidural. Trust me.


----------



## Angel wings13

Oh, and they need you to feel something, otherwise you have a hard time knowing when to push, etc


----------



## Nazz4

Cute bump FT! I love it! 

And yeah, that is a good way of looking at the medicaid situation... makes me not feel as bad.

OK! so you guys are scaring me now in my decision of going the midwife route and doing a water birth! :ignore: I don't want to think about it LOL!


----------



## confetti83

I have had both my sons with gas and air and pethidine. No tearing in both but they both werent big babies.


----------



## Angel wings13

They don't give gas in the USA. Epidural is the most commonly used, though done docs will administer regular pain meds, like Demerol or stadol. But the down side to that is you can't have much, so most of labor you're in a lot of pain. What's pethidine?


----------



## confetti83

No gas maybe you know it by the name Enthonox? it has no side effects for bubs some women have it alone till the end.

Pethidine is an injection which helps to take the edge off the pain.


----------



## FTMommy01

I got the epidural with my first and honestly didnt feel much at all, I did feel the stitching afterwards so it must have just been wearing off but its different for everyone. At first when they gave it to me I could only feel it on one side of my body so I had to lay on my left side for awhile for everything to work. I am definitely pro epidural!!


----------



## AnakeRose

I had Demerol via shot and Fentanyl after they managed to get an IV into my arm (8 tries!!). Neither really did anything for the pain. Wasn't until I got my epidural that I was able to relax a bit and get a little sleep. The epidural was so painful to get put in, but I didn't care at that point because it wasn't as bad as the pain of the contractions. She had to do it twice because I was so jumpy and she hit a nerve causing a shooting pain to go down my leg. The second try didn't hurt nearly as much. When they were stitching me up after the c-section I started to get a little bit of burning because I think it was starting to wear off, but it wasn't painful, just annoying mostly. I wasn't prepared for the intense shaking I'd feel after the epidural wore off. It was like I was shivering, but I wasn't cold. The worst side effect I've had from the whole thing is the skin on my entire backside is so dried out. It could be from constantly lying/sitting on it for 4 days. 

Yay! Got my wedding rings back on today :D Took them off on September 3 and just got them back over my swollen fingers today. 

Hit another milestone today...Evan is 10 days old :hugs: 

I'm allowed to start trying to lift him out of his crib/bassinet today, but I think we're going to wait till the weekend to get a few more days of healing first. I can try stairs today too. Depending on how I feel I may take Evan for a walk today. There's a nice park near us, but it's a little further than I've been able to walk so far. My feet are still pretty swollen so walking has been a bit of a challenge.


----------



## Wugz22

I hope you heal up quickly, Anake!!!! Thanks for all the epidural info, ladies. 

Here's the bumpy!
 



Attached Files:







preg.jpg
File size: 53.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Nazz4

Aww Anake I feel so bad for you, it's good you're doing well though. I couldn't walk for a while after my ectopic surgery... and when I did it was very short distances and I was hunched over like an old lady! I know it's kind of a different situation...

OMG WUGZ YOUR BUMP IS SO LITTLE AND CUTE! lol! I can't believe looking at all your baby tickers that I would have been over 6 months right now too :wacko: OH and I were just talking about how crazy it seems, doesn't seem like it was that long ago to me! Of course you get a bfp when you're already 1 month so, that shaves off a little time. You all look so cute with bumps though! I'm a little jelly... maybe I'll get there soon. :flower:


----------



## confetti83

Anake surgery is though on your body so as long as you have help take it easy.

Wugz that is the cutest bump!

Nazz I hope you ger your bfp soon.


----------



## FTMommy01

Got to see the little guy in 3 and 4d last night :cloud9: He was being so stubborn at first, totally looking striaght into my uterus so we couldnt see his face then when he finally did turn he put his hands up by his face :haha: gonna have a stubborn little boy! after about 10 minutes of hiding he got a burst of eneergy and finally let us see him, my heart absolutely melted, he is so perfect, I cannot wait for these next 15 weeks to go by so I can just hold him!!!

Enjoy!
 



Attached Files:







551295_10100777299268132_2091263303_n.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## AnakeRose

I just realized my rendition of an epidural wouldn't be favourable for an expectant mom. Sorry Wugz! Guess it's better to say how it went from my experience instead of sugar coating it.


----------



## Angel wings13

It's different for everyone...
My epidural was so long ago, but I remember being so terrified, but I tend to think things will be worse than they are, so to me it was actually not as bad as I thought it would be....

I do however, remember EXACTLY how my second labor, sans epidural went, and the difference was staggering. It was so bad - for me the second was NOT easier, not by any means!


----------



## confetti83

Hi ladies. Today I had the school meeting before my sob goes back to school nxt week. I am so excited and a bit scared about how I will make it lol. I have to start waking up ar 6am and usually Nick sleeps the best at that time. He is waking up every hour to feed I can stay topless!! plus he is only sleeping on my chest cause he has colic, even my son had it and at 3months it disappeared thanks God plus he slept through the night as soon as it passed.


----------



## Angel wings13

Aww, poor little nick! I how he gets over his colic quickly


----------



## Nazz4

Aww I'm sure you'll be fine confetti, tired, but fine lol. I'm sure it will get easier when you get used to the schedule.

Welp, I've been peeing nonstop these past couple of days... Not sure why because I'm not drinking more than usual and I know it would be too early for PG symptoms if I was PG. It is kind of fishy though because I am having smell aversions too. The cleaning chemicals at work are driving me nuts and taking out the trash makes me want to throw up when normally I don't really mind either of those smells, at least not anymore than anyone else. 

It's so annoying that whenever I'm not on the pill I get these "pregnancy symptoms" when I'm not pregnant lol, and then the month I was pregnant the only thing I had was sore boobs! But I always have sore boobs from ovulation time until AF, this month I didn't get the sore boobs though WTF IS GOING ON!!!


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> Aww I'm sure you'll be fine confetti, tired, but fine lol. I'm sure it will get easier when you get used to the schedule.
> 
> Welp, I've been peeing nonstop these past couple of days... Not sure why because I'm not drinking more than usual and I know it would be too early for PG symptoms if I was PG. It is kind of fishy though because I am having smell aversions too. The cleaning chemicals at work are driving me nuts and taking out the trash makes me want to throw up when normally I don't really mind either of those smells, at least not anymore than anyone else.
> 
> It's so annoying that whenever I'm not on the pill I get these "pregnancy symptoms" when I'm not pregnant lol, and then the month I was pregnant the only thing I had was sore boobs! But I always have sore boobs from ovulation time until AF, this month I didn't get the sore boobs though WTF IS GOING ON!!!

I puked my brains out at 6dpo when I got my bfp....


----------



## Nazz4

But this would be like 2 or 3 dpo... totally impossible! I think I'm about 5 dpo now.


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> It's so annoying that whenever I'm not on the pill I get these "pregnancy symptoms" when I'm not pregnant lol, and then the month I was pregnant the only thing I had was sore boobs! But I always have sore boobs from ovulation time until AF, this month I didn't get the sore boobs though WTF IS GOING ON!!!

That's what happened to me. I was getting all kinds of crazy 'symptoms' the two months I didn't get pregnant and it was the lack of those symptoms that caught my attention in December. I just felt 'different' if that makes any sense. 

So I think we've figured out this breastfeeding thing :) My milk seems to have come in and I breastfeed him during the day and we bottle feed at night. We decided to bottle feed at night so Michael can take one feeding and I do the other, and he sleeps 3-4 hours between feedings on the bottle instead of 2-3 hours on the breast. He's gaining weight and has enough wet diapers so it seems to be working for us. I am going to go to the health clinic to see if I'm using the nipple shield properly because my nips hurt! He won't latch on my actual nipple for more than a few seconds before stopping. Got him weighed yesterday at his doctors appointment and he's only a few ounces away from his birth weight. Man no wonder my stomach muscles hurt so bad after he was born!


----------



## Angel wings13

My cat started acting weird around 3 dpo, and I took a nap at 4 dpo, and I take maybe one nap a year normally.....I think I took 3 naps that 2ww. I'm getting ready to go lie down now too, hubs said he'll make dinner. Thank God! Sometimes the littlest thing can be the biggest help....


----------



## Nazz4

My dogs haven't been acting weird, at least not any weirder than they are naturally lol. (BTW yes we got a second dog like a few weeks ago. He was adopted and he is almost 4 months old and weighs 4 pounds he is tiny!)

I've been peeing even more now (I just peed like 3 times in the past hour) and my gums have been bleeding every time I brush since yesterday morning, which never happens. Little cramps here and there. I still think it may be all in my head, but if I am pregnant maybe I'm having more symptoms this time because I had really low hormones last time and it was not a "normal" pregnancy... maybe low hormones means less symptoms... ? :shrug: I'm trying not to go crazy lol! Oh wait... TOO LATE!


----------



## AnakeRose

Holy crap!! I stepped on the scales this morning and I've LOST 30 pounds!!! I weigh less than I did the day I found out I was pregnant.


----------



## Nazz4

AnakeRose said:


> Holy crap!! I stepped on the scales this morning and I've LOST 30 pounds!!! I weigh less than I did the day I found out I was pregnant.

That's awesome! Good job!:thumbup:
btw I hear that breastfeeding burns calories?


----------



## AnakeRose

Yeah it seems to. I have to drink a LOT of water too or I just feel parched. Good thing my bladder doesn't always feel full anymore!

Evan is 2 weeks old today too!


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> Holy crap!! I stepped on the scales this morning and I've LOST 30 pounds!!! I weigh less than I did the day I found out I was pregnant.

Yeah, I saw that on fb, congrats!! Idk if you remember, buy I had mentioned that although I'm on the small aside, I randomly gained a good chunk of weight the year before becoming pregnant with my youngest- I lost half the weight before I became pregnant, and by the time he was born i had only gained like 10 lbs, my weight all shifted, so right after having him, I weighed less than before I got pregnant. Within a month I was back to my "normal" weight! I'm hoping something similar happens - this time I had gained about 16 lbs before getting pregnant, hoping I get back to normal or real close to it, but who knows?


----------



## FTMommy01

Thats great Anake!

Dont you hate the way our bodies try and trick us Nazz, when is AF due for you!??


----------



## Nazz4

FTMommy01 said:


> Thats great Anake!
> 
> Dont you hate the way our bodies try and trick us Nazz, when is AF due for you!??

mmm It's hard to say since this is only my second month off the pill, but I was only taking it for 2 months before coming off it. Last cycle was only 3 weeks long (shortest cycle I have EVER HAD! even without charting I know this) but FF says I am due on Monday, so in a week. I am like 8 dpo now, so I COULD test in 2 days, I will be 10 dpo which is when I go my bfp last time... but I will probably just wait until like 12 dpo to be safe. I said I was going to wait until AF comes, but then I realized I have no clue when that will be. Last time I came off the pill my cycles were all over the place and it could be a 5 week cycle. :shrug:


----------



## Wugz22

AnakeRose said:


> Holy crap!! I stepped on the scales this morning and I've LOST 30 pounds!!! I weigh less than I did the day I found out I was pregnant.

OMG awesome!!!!!! Hoping it's that easy for the rest of us to shed the pounds!!!!!!!


----------



## confetti83

Great Anake I am the same as pre pregnancy also. I will start a real diet on 2 months time when I stop breastfeeding exclusively. Got Nick weighef today and he is 3.2kgs now!


----------



## Nazz4

Confetti your prof pic is so cute!

I had a dream last night that I got AF; I know it's silly, but that convinced me I'm out this month!


----------



## FTMommy01

This past week Ive started having period like cramps everyday. It comes and goes throughout the day and its not painful at all just that very achy feeling in my lower back and lower abdomen. My belly does not get hard during this time so I dont think its braxton hicks. Just wondering if anyone else has had this?


----------



## Angel wings13

FTMommy01 said:


> This past week Ive started having period like cramps everyday. It comes and goes throughout the day and its not painful at all just that very achy feeling in my lower back and lower abdomen. My belly does not get hard during this time so I dont think its braxton hicks. Just wondering if anyone else has had this?

It happened so far once, it was real bad for like an hour, since then I think it happened one other time but only for a couple minutes. I still think it's Braxton Hicks, but since we still have a couple months they aren't strong enough to make your belly hard...if I remember correctly, I didn't really get the hard feeling till much later.

Nazz- the month I got my bfp was the only month I had a dream of getting a bfn, lol, so who knows?


----------



## Nazz4

Angel- I know I had BFP and pregnancy dreams every month except the one I got my BFP lol. So maybe this is another backwards dream thing idk. But whenever I twist to crack my back my right ovary area hurts (where I had my ectopic/abdominal) so now I'm afraid if I am preg if it is another one... But I saw other ladies who had ectopics saying that theirs started hurting in their next pregnancy and was not another ectopic. [-o&lt; Who knows, I think I'm about 10 dpo now? Maybe a couple days less if my dates are off, but I think I'm going to test either Sat or Sun. Just waiting... :coffee:


----------



## Wugz22

Eeeeeeek FX times a million Nazz!!!!

My friend had an eptopic 5 or 6 years ago and went on to have 3 healthy pregnancies after that. You're going to be a mom soon, I just know it!

Tomorrow starts 3rd Tri for me, and of COURSE I start it off being a psycho worrier, right? So yesterday I didn't feel as much movement as usual. I've gotten used to pretty regular and hard kicks, I can usually count to 10 in under a few minutes no problem. And then yesterday, the kicks were lighter, and I could maybe only get to 3 or 4! So this morning I woke up all worried, played phone tag with the Dr. all day. They told me to lay down mid day for an hour and let them know how many kicks I got. So I went out to my car during my lunch break and laid in the back seat for about 45 minutes and only felt like 4 or 5 very light kicks again. Called the Dr., he said he that 4 or 5 kicks in an hour at 28 weeks is nothing to worry about. Shortly after that, I started feeling the normal, harder consistent kicks again.

I just don't know what's normal?? Half the websites online say everything is fine and the other half say go to the ER immediately?! 

Angel & FT Mommy, how consistent are your kicks right now?


----------



## Nazz4

Good luck Wugz, I know I'm going to be finding something to worry about the whole pregnancy if I ever get there lol.


----------



## AnakeRose

babies can have lull periods where they don't seem to move much. I know with Evan I would poke my stomach or drink something really cold and he'd move within a few minutes. I think if you haven't felt bubs move all day then I'd be worried. Toward the end there's less room in there too so they don't move around as much.


----------



## Wugz22

He definitely made up for it last night... I had some of those intensely hard alien movements I've heard moms talk about. (And then of course I worry if that's normal...)

I'd like to think I'll stop worrying when this baby is finally born, but I'm guessing that won't be the case!!!:blush:


----------



## FTMommy01

Wugz my little guy is the same way! Last night he was crazy kicking but a couple days ago I had to get out my Doppler to listen to the heartbeat just to make sure because he was so silent in there! 


Ok ladies I need a HUGE favor! Can you pleaseeee friend me on Facebook (Ashley Kinkaid) it might help to put in Waterville ohio to so you get the right one. Then on my page you'll see a princess picture of my daughter all you have to do is click on the picture and like it. I never enter these things because I hate bothering people about it but I entered my daughter then 20 minutes later my friend entered her daughter and now she keeps taking all of my daughters vote!! Lol I'm totally getting to into this but every little but counts! I would appreciate it so much!! 

Thank you!!


----------



## Nazz4

I'll do it FT!

So I had another dream last night, this time my underwear was all wet so I went to the bathroom to check if AF came and it was just CM. Then when I wiped there was a little bit of blood like when I had implantation bleeding. When I woke up I was actually a little wet so I went and checked, just CM, but no blood. I'm thinking these dreams don't really mean anything lol, just my inner fears and desires maybe?

Something I did just notice though that I hadn't thought about before is that the past few mornings I've been waking up extremely hot to the point that I have to get out from under the covers. Then once I'm out of the covers for about 15 minutes or so I'm cold and have to go back under. I asked OH if he was hot yesterday morning and he said no he was cold. I realized if I had been temping my temp would be very high right now. According to FF I'm due for AF on Monday so I think my temp would have started to drop by now. IDK maybe I'm just a nut lol.


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz, don't worry. They have lazy days too. I have days where he never stops, and days where he'll move around in the morning, them barely at all till night time...yesterday he was a very active little boy. I literally felt him bouncing off my bladder! I was peeing about 6 times/hour....
I'm starting to worry about his size. I think he's gonna be the biggest yet. In in the last month I have REALLY popped out,, and when he rolls forward, i can feel him crown to rump, and he's long! Plus last scan he was big, and at the doc I'm measuring a full week ahead. I'm almost as big as when I delivered my youngest, and atoll have 11 weeks!


----------



## AnakeRose

Requested :flower:

I'm Michelle Anne DeGroot
Kelowna, BC


----------



## FTMommy01

Thanks guys!!!!


----------



## AnakeRose

Evan is in a cluster feed stage...omg I need sleep!

was a little stupid today and lifted way more weight than I should have. Pretty sore right now :(


----------



## Angel wings13

Take care if yourself Rose! Have you given any thought to supplement feed with formula?


----------



## Nazz4

Well ladies.... :bfp: this morning!!! Very faint though so i may go get another test to be sure. We only bd 3 times this whole month too! I was not expecting it! Unfortunately OHdoesn't seem tooooooo excited. He said he is happy but he is scared, i guess because of last time. I'm more scared than excited right now too so i guess i can't blame him.


----------



## Wugz22

Omgomgomgomgomgomg!!!!!!!


:bfp::wohoo::bfp:

So So Soooooo happy for you Nazz!!!!! Yay!

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Wugz22

Post a pic!


----------



## Nazz4

I think I attached a photo of it? Not sure if it worked...
 



Attached Files:







CAM00227_opt.jpg
File size: 61.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Wugz22

Eeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkk!!!!!!!!!!:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nazz4

Hahaha well I'm glad someone is excited enough wugs!!!!!! Its still sinking in over here lol. Didnt expect it to happen our first month back in the game!


----------



## FTMommy01

Omg!!!!!!! Congrats Nazz!! Fingers crossed for you guys, you deserve a little peanut, so happy for you !!! :happydance:


----------



## confetti83

Congrats Nazz!!!!! yay!!!


----------



## Nazz4

Thanks, I'm really hoping this one is in the right spot AND sticky!

I was going to get a new tattoo soon in memory of our loss, but I guess I'm going to have to hold off on that lol. I don't think you're supposed to get tattoos when pregnant!

So pregnant ladies/moms you need to help me out with something here... So a pregnancy is supposed to last 40 weeks, but they say 9 months? 40 weeks = 10 months so I'm very confused right now. And if it is 40 weeks, how do they split up the trimesters if it isn't 3+3+3? Is it 3+3+4? :wacko:

I can't wait to go to my doctor and see if my HCG is doubling this time :D


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> I think I attached a photo of it? Not sure if it worked...

Omg! Yea! Congrats!! See! I had a feeling something was up, you were tired, and had the "opposite" dream....those were my first symptoms!
:dance: :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance:


Sticky dust!! :dust: :dust:

And PLEASE get a new doc!!

:blue: :pink: :blue: :pink:

Maybe you'll have the first girl peanut!! How exciting!!!

:thumbup: SO happy for you!!!


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> Well ladies.... :bfp: this morning!!! Very faint though so i may go get another test to be sure. We only bd 3 times this whole month too! I was not expecting it! Unfortunately OHdoesn't seem tooooooo excited. He said he is happy but he is scared, i guess because of last time. I'm more scared than excited right now too so i guess i can't blame him.

Trust me hun, it's very normal, expected actually, to be scared! I was terrified my whole first trimester! It wasn't till after my NT scan that I finally believed everything was ok! I just KNOW this will be your sticky bean!!

Hey you should also check out the "bfp before the would have been due date thread! Nothing compares to my fellow nut hutters , of course but that thread is filled with women getting bfp's/ having babies after MC's, so they can all relate to exactly how you feel right now.

Just remember (easier said than done, I know) stress isn't good for your bean! Maybe we'll
get another cluster of bfp's, and star and Pdubs will get their:bfp: too!

:D


----------



## Angel wings13

Ok, here's my bump pics now , my last ones were at 17.weeks and then I believe 23 weeks, despite 6 weeks apart, I pretty much looked the same...I actually thought my later one looked a little smaller than my first one, lol...but I've really popped these last couple weeks!! :)


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> Well ladies.... :bfp: this morning!!! Very faint though so i may go get another test to be sure. We only bd 3 times this whole month too! I was not expecting it! Unfortunately OHdoesn't seem tooooooo excited. He said he is happy but he is scared, i guess because of last time. I'm more scared than excited right now too so i guess i can't blame him.

:happydance:Holy Crap!!! That's awesome!!!!


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> Thanks, I'm really hoping this one is in the right spot AND sticky!
> 
> I was going to get a new tattoo soon in memory of our loss, but I guess I'm going to have to hold off on that lol. I don't think you're supposed to get tattoos when pregnant!
> 
> So pregnant ladies/moms you need to help me out with something here... So a pregnancy is supposed to last 40 weeks, but they say 9 months? 40 weeks = 10 months so I'm very confused right now. And if it is 40 weeks, how do they split up the trimesters if it isn't 3+3+3? Is it 3+3+4? :wacko:
> 
> I can't wait to go to my doctor and see if my HCG is doubling this time :D

Yes welcome to the bizzaro world of pregnancy math. 40 weeks starts from the first day of your last menstrual period.


----------



## Angel wings13

Yeah they split it up by weeks
1st trimester is week 1-13
2nd : week 14 - 27
3rd: week 28 - 40


----------



## Nazz4

Angle you look so big!! But you look good lol!

ok, I'm never going to remember that week split up thing...


----------



## confetti83

Angel cute bump!

Nazz everything will turn out fine have faith and take care of yourself.


----------



## Wugz22

Super cute bumpy!!!!!

Ladies, what do Braxton hicks feel like? I've had a few different "feelings" over the last few days, and don't know what to make of them.

I woke up some time last night and remember just barely having little light cramps. And then just now I was shopping at Target, and I felt this on and off pressure. It was pretty uncomfortable, but maybe it was because I had a cookie and a cupcake for lunch...

Also, do you girls experience waking up in the morning with a rock hard belly, that gets soft as soon as you start moving around?


----------



## Nazz4

It didn't turn out fine last time. :cry: But I am hopeful this time works! :happydance:


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> Super cute bumpy!!!!!
> 
> Ladies, what do Braxton hicks feel like? I've had a few different "feelings" over the last few days, and don't know what to make of them.
> 
> I woke up some time last night and remember just barely having little light cramps. And then just now I was shopping at Target, and I felt this on and off pressure. It was pretty uncomfortable, but maybe it was because I had a cookie and a cupcake for lunch...
> 
> Also, do you girls experience waking up in the morning with a rock hard belly, that gets soft as soon as you start moving around?

Sorta like period cramps, the closer to your due date, the stronger they get. 
My belly gets rock hard randomly throughout the day. That's when I feel around to figure out if he's still transverse. Next time when your belly is hard, feel around and you might get a sense if his position...Braxton Hicks, stronger ones, can make your belly hard. Mine gets hard cuz bubs will roll his entire body to the front, I can usually make out his head under my right ribs and his butt under my left ribs, but it usually feels like his spine is pushing out, sorta like if I was cradling him , facing me. He only tolerates a minute of me feeling around, then he'll "sink" back in, lol.....sometimes he's so "in" that I get instant heartburn and have a hard time breathing and getting comfortable....that happens at least once a day. In the mornings when I wake up he's very active, every single morning. Idk if he's the cause if me getting up or not, but sometimes I think he must be cuz it can feel like he's doing jumping jacks :haha:


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> It didn't turn out fine last time. :cry: But I am hopeful this time works! :happydance:

:hugs:
I know hun, it didn't turn out well for me the time before this, but now everything is perfectly healthy. Over 90% of couples that go thru a MC go on to have a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## FTMommy01

Wugz, Ive had the light period cramping with no hardness to my belly so it was either baby growing or light braxton hicks, a little uncomfortable but nothing too serious. Just happy to know my body is starting to prepare! 


ok guys TMI alert!!!!!!!!!!!....


with my first I only breastfed for the first few weeks because it just seemed like my milk wasn't coming in at all and she was constantly hungry. so I was in the shower before work this morning and noticed my nipples were completely crusted over. I of course googled what I should do and it said to try and pick at it and keep it washed and cleaned so nothing gets clogged?? So I did and the crustyness is all gone and as I was doing that I could see so much colostrum (I'm guessing) coming through. This NEVER happened with my first. My boobs barely even leaked with my first after the baby and now Im only 27 weeks and theres something there. Hoping breast feeding will go better this time around! Anyone experience this??


----------



## confetti83

My breasts leaked too plus sometimes I felt like a burning sensation.


----------



## confetti83

Unfortunately I am giving up on breastfeeding.Nick chokes most of the time cause of my flow. He already has loads of gas and whenever he is awake he is so cranky except when he has done a poo so I do not want to increase the stress.


----------



## Angel wings13

My boobs have never leaked milk till after birth. I formula fed both my boys from the get go, and will be with this one, though I am considering the boob for the first couple days for the colostrum. But formula will be given too. With my oldest, my boobs got HUGE, and it HURT when the milk let down...seemed like it took forever to stop leaking. With my youngest, they seemed to just know they most likely weren't gonna be used, and the leaking wasn't as heavy and lasted only about 10 days, at most. I've read that for some pregnant women past 24 weeks, any simulation can cause milk to come out, but it's never happened to me. My boobs don't seem quite as swollen as they were 6 weeks ago, or maybe it's that my belly has now outgrown them lol


----------



## Wugz22

So I am totally naive about how this whole breastfeading thing is going to go... of course I say I want to, and want to continue pumping even when I go back to work after 6 or 8 weeks.... but how practical is that?

Is formula just a ton easier, or what? I was going to invest in the super breast pump thingy, but if I'm only going to breast feed until I go back to work, do I need that??

I want to give it a try, but I also want to be realistic about having a full time job, a new born, a husband, a life....


----------



## Nazz4

I've been having pain on my right side where the ectopic was so I'm kind of worried now. But then I was reading about other people getting preg after ectopic and they said they had those same pains and everything was just fine. I'm thinking maybe that area is just more sensitive after it has been disrupted and surgery and everything. OH and I saw a rainbow today and I said, "oh look a rainbow! That might be a good omen that our baby will live this time!" he looked at me like I'm crazy and I realized he had never heard the term "rainbow baby" before... and if he had he would probably think it is some famous drag queen or something hahaha. I didn't even bother explaining it to him lol. I'm worried, but I'm being very hopeful. I get blood drawn tomorrow and Thursday to make sure my levels are normal this time. I really can't wait to get a scan done though, I wanna see that little bean hanging out in the right spot! [-o&lt; Oh and I also got a cheapie walmart preg test today (the last one on the shelf!) just to make sure, since my other line was so faint.


----------



## AnakeRose

FTMommy01 said:


> Wugz, Ive had the light period cramping with no hardness to my belly so it was either baby growing or light braxton hicks, a little uncomfortable but nothing too serious. Just happy to know my body is starting to prepare!
> 
> 
> ok guys TMI alert!!!!!!!!!!!....
> 
> 
> with my first I only breastfed for the first few weeks because it just seemed like my milk wasn't coming in at all and she was constantly hungry. so I was in the shower before work this morning and noticed my nipples were completely crusted over. I of course googled what I should do and it said to try and pick at it and keep it washed and cleaned so nothing gets clogged?? So I did and the crustyness is all gone and as I was doing that I could see so much colostrum (I'm guessing) coming through. This NEVER happened with my first. My boobs barely even leaked with my first after the baby and now Im only 27 weeks and theres something there. Hoping breast feeding will go better this time around! Anyone experience this??

I had some crusty bits, but yeah warm wet cloths and lanolin keep them moist. I'm also taking the donperidone prescription and it has REALLY helped! (sounds like a champagne!).


----------



## Angel wings13

:thumbup: good luck nazz! I think everything is gonna be great!!


----------



## Angel wings13

Heartburn is really amping up....got it bad with my other pregnancies too. First I was chewing the occasional Tums, then it was the max strength Tums everyday, now it's at minimum twice a day (max strength), and at times I have too take 2 at the same time...last night it was tall bad, and this is sorta funny, but definitely TMI but at this point I think we've learned enough if each other, lol...

Well my heartburn was in really high gear, and during our "bed time" :haha: :blush: I was basically, well not basically I was actually going down on him, he was laying down, I was sorta on my knees on the bed, but leaning over was making the heartburn even worse....I could feel acid coming up my throat...then I gagged, just a little, and threw up a tiny bit in my mouth! It wasn't exactly a good time to stop, ya know, so I kept going, but I had to swallow that acid puke, which made me gag again, then my stomach lurched so hard I honestly thought I was gonna puke right on him! I had to stop a second and sit back up. Lol. The timing couldn't have been worse, and I didn't want to say"sorry but I almost puked all over you".:haha:
This morning when I woke up I was SO nauseated. And hot. I just laid in bed with the air on 71 and my ceiling fan and a little bed side fan blowing on me....just laid there for like a half hour, trying not to puke...it was awful


----------



## Wugz22

Nazz I think the rainbow is definitely a sign!!!!! :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## AnakeRose

:brat: My MIL is driving my NUTS!!!

She comes over when it's really inconvenient, wants to know why I'm still in my pajamas (she comes between 8-9am), always wants Evan to be awake when she's here, questions how often I breast feed, and thinks our house isn't clean enough. 

She smokes and gets all upset when I ask her to wash her hands and not smoke right before coming into the house. She thinks I'm singling her out...yeah I am!! YOU SMOKE LADY! I ask everyone to wash their hands when they come in. Evan is already fighting a cold. I've already told her I'm not taking Evan to her house because it stinks like cigarettes. She doesn't think it smells at all. 

I swear she's trying to sabotage me with my weight loss too. She always shows up with cakes, cookies, rice crispy squares...I mean it's fine, but it's a little excessive. 

Today I was feeding Evan when they left to go grocery shopping and 3 hours later I was feeding him again and she got all huffy saying I shouldn't be feeding him that often. My baby is hungry!! I'm not going to let him starve and scream uncontrollably. She walked out of the house basically having an adult version of a temper tantrum. 

I swear this woman is acting like a child. My husband sees it, but doesn't know how to handle his mom. I swear the woman has undiagnosed bipolar disorder because she flips out over the smallest little thing.

Sorry needed to vent :cry:


----------



## Nazz4

Hey guys, FTMommy just messaged me on FB... apparently the admins deactivated her BnB account for asking people to vote for her daughter on FB and she wanted me to let you all know she's going to be banned for a couple weeks or so. I didn't even know that was a no-no. :shrug: 

Oh and Anake, I know all about MILs and I'm not even married or have a kid yet LOL! :dohh:


----------



## AnakeRose

Weird. Guess I should read up on the rules myself!!


----------



## Nazz4

The lab lady just called me and said that my hormones look good! :yipee::headspin::wohoo::headspin::yipee: HCG is 178 and progesterone I think was 21!!! They aren't repeating the progesterone because it looks fine! Now I just have to worry that I double tomorrow :wacko:. But last time I remember my progesterone was really low, and HCG was lower than this too I think. I'll have to look back in the thread and see. I'm getting excited... :happydance:


----------



## Nazz4

So I just looked back, last time my HCG was in the 40s and then went into the 90s at the second test and my progesterone went from 6 to 13. So I guess I'm looking a lot better than last time so far :thumbup: The lady said it will be a bad sign if my HCG rises too little or too much. I don't really understand the too much thing though but whatever. :happydance: I'm happy enough for now!


----------



## Angel wings13

Yea nazz!! I was 221 at 16 dpo...so if you were 178 yesterday at 15dpo, that's awesome! I think my progesterone was 17...they never repeated that on me either.

Sounds good for sure! :happydance:

I truly believe everything will be ok!

Rose: I've been lucky in the MIL dept. Both with my ex and my current. Actually I still have a great relationship with my ex's mother! But I still understand, my mom went through hell with my father's mom...
It got so bad that towards the end my dad didn't even speak to his mother, and I remember being a teenager, I couldn't even stand the Lady!

What you said reminds me if that show "everybody lives Raymond"
Lol

Not laughing at your misery, just that it's such a common issue. I personally would lose my patience quickly, and end up saying something I may regret...people who have never seen my buttons pushed are always shocked the first time they do, lol. I'm a really nice person, till you Piss me off, lol. Then I'm not able to hold back....

Sorry you have to put up with all that :flower:


----------



## Wugz22

Yay Nazz!!!!!

I just got back from a prenatal. Doppler showed a range of FHB from 108 all the way up to 150 in a couple of minutes. The 108 kind of freaks me out. Obviously my nurse practitioner didn't show any concern over it, but of course I can't stop worrying about it.


----------



## Angel wings13

Oh and Nazz, too much can be indicative of a problem too, usually a molar pregnancy. With my MC my hcg was through the roof, but it wasn't molar, so I guess it can signify other issues as well...but the range of "normal" is very wide...I know how hard it is not to worry, believe me, but I really think everything is gonna be great. 

Do you feel any symptoms yet? Just curious. I know for me it was mostly fatigue, and loss of appetite, though I wasn't rally getting sick, other than a couple times. Though I read somewhere that usually morning sickness gets lighter with subsequent pregnancies anyways. Actually, I'm still not eating all that much. I don't have room and get full quickly. 

Sorry if I missed you saying it, but are you seeing a different doc this time?


----------



## Nazz4

Well she said on the phone that rising too quickly could also mean ectopic. I'm still going to the same doctor until I feel like everything is okay and then I'm switching over to a midwife because I want to do a natural water birth... plus I love the idea of midwives so much better than hospitals and doctors anyways. The midwifery is also about 10 mins from a hospital so if anything goes wrong they can quickly get you over there.

Yes I'm having some symptoms, the first one I noticed and still isn't going away is peeing all the time, then fatigue- I have to nap at least once a day lately, I'm always hungry, but sometimes just nothing sounds good to me. I can smell everything, which I hate. For a few days my gums were bleeding when I brushed, but that's gone now. Oh and my boobs finally got sore a couple days before I tested and they are only getting worse. Lower back hurts sometimes, but idk if that's just from bad posture.

IDK how many DPO I am either... I think I O'd one of the two days we BD during fertile window and I'm thinking probably the ladder of the two since my test was so light, but I'm really not sure. What's weird is after that BD I also had crazy cramping right after.


----------



## AnakeRose

I never got the HCG numbers you guys are getting with your tests. They just told me everything looked fine. 

Cramping after sex is totally normal!! 

I can't believe my baby is going to be a month old on Sunday!!

I've had to go through all of Evan's clothes and take out a lot of the 0-3 stuff because he just doesn't fit into them anymore. 

Last night was rough :cry: Little guy is in some pretty good discomfort because he had a circ on Monday morning.


----------



## Nazz4

I can't believe he's already outgrown 0-3! And hey at least he's getting his circ now and not when he's old enough to REALLY feel it lol.

Last time they only gave me the quantitative test because I told them about how I had a tiny bit of blood (which I'm sure was implantation bleeding, but they were still concerned enough) and this time they did it for obvious reasons. If it is another ectopic I think they want to catch it early enough for me to be able to just get the methotrexate shot instead finding out way late like last time and having to do surgery.


----------



## confetti83

Nazz your nums are great. I know that you will still be worried till your first scan but try and relax stress is no good for you.

Angel I too had bad heartburn I used to take Rennies they did wonders.

Wugz bubs heartbeat varies even with your position.

Afm I am trying to juggle everything. It seems tha day is going by so fast. I have read that babied reach their peak crying period at 6-8 weeks pffff hope it subsides a bit soon lol.


----------



## Wugz22

Thanks confetti. Some websites are saying 110-160 is normal so I guess 108 isn't far off. I justs usually hear 120-160 so I freaked!


----------



## Angel wings13

Ah yes, the smells. My sense of smell had been borderline super human, lol. It's actually just strong now, but till about 4 weeks ago it was REAL strong.


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> Thanks confetti. Some websites are saying 110-160 is normal so I guess 108 isn't far off. I justs usually hear 120-160 so I freaked!

Is your pulse ever over 108? I was just thinking they might have picked up your pulse, especially if over the placenta, or near the pointy crest of your pelvis- 2 major arteries run there. I have a fast pulse. So far bubs has been 150 piety much since 15 weeks (so much for that heart beat theory, lol) 


Plus if he was sleeping at first, that naturally lowers his hb. My lil guy likes to move around, which used to give them a rough time, but now that he's bigger they find his hb quickly :)


----------



## AnakeRose

That's what was happening to me when I was in labour. They kept picking up my heart beat from the position of my placenta. Made it difficult to keep track of his heart beat. Wasn't until the morning nurse put the internal heart monitor on his head that they realized he was in distress!


----------



## confetti83

Peadiatrician came to visit Nick today. Everything is looking fine and he also prescribed buscopan tablets for me to take so that they may pass through my milk to help his gas problem. Maybe this will help I hope.


----------



## Angel wings13

Poor little guy! LO hope the new medicine works!


----------



## Angel wings13

Bubs was quite the jumping bean when I woke up this morning!, he really goes buck wild when I first wake up! I kinda like it though, so I just lay there for like 15 minutes watching my belly jump lol...till I have to pee so bad I can't take it...
He calms down as soon as I move around. Yesterday he was all about the bladder. No lie, I peed 20 times between 10am and 1230...several tines I would pee and turn around and go pee again, less than a minute later!


----------



## Nazz4

Good news! Got my labs back and my HCG yesterday was in the 400s (I don't remember the exact number because I was way too excited)! So it more than doubled in under 48 hours! I think it was like 45 hours or so! So I have my first scan on the 21st! I keep feeling like AF is coming though, like just that heavy feeling in your uterus you know? So I hope that is normal and I don't start bleeding or anything. idk what I'm going to do with myself for the next 2 and a half weeks! I'm gonna go nuts wondering if everything is ok!


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> Good news! Got my labs back and my HCG yesterday was in the 400s (I don't remember the exact number because I was way too excited)! So it more than doubled in under 48 hours! I think it was like 45 hours or so! So I have my first scan on the 21st! I keep feeling like AF is coming though, like just that heavy feeling in your uterus you know? So I hope that is normal and I don't start bleeding or anything. idk what I'm going to do with myself for the next 2 and a half weeks! I'm gonna go nuts wondering if everything is ok!

:dance: that's great nazz! That heavy feeling is totally normal # I kept feeling like my uterus was gonna fall out. With my youngest (who was a surprise btw) I had serious cramping, which I figured were just bad PMS cramps, until Af never showed! But this time around I was a little crampy, but mostly "full". I really think you're gonna be fine! :D


----------



## Wugz22

That's wonderful Nazz! Sounds like this is going to be a totally normal pregnancy! Yay!!!!

Question to moms - when do kids start to go see the dentist? We're trying to figure out who's insurance baby is going to have, and DH brought up dental insurance. I googled it, and of course some dental website recommends the dentist with the first tooth... that seems a little crazy to me, right? I mean, can't the pediatrician take a look in there and see everything is normal without me having to pay for a dentist to do it? $$$$$


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> That's wonderful Nazz! Sounds like this is going to be a totally normal pregnancy! Yay!!!!
> 
> Question to moms - when do kids start to go see the dentist? We're trying to figure out who's insurance baby is going to have, and DH brought up dental insurance. I googled it, and of course some dental website recommends the dentist with the first tooth... that seems a little crazy to me, right? I mean, can't the pediatrician take a look in there and see everything is normal without me having to pay for a dentist to do it? $$$$$

I've seen articles say within 6 months of first tooth or one year old, whichever comes first...but in reality I think most people wait till age 2-4. As long as everything is normal I mean. My oldest was 4. For some reason I don't remember my youngest....weird....but he was a little younger, he has a very slight under bite, it's only noticeable when he smiles big. I did when I was little too. It's so slight we're waiting till he gets more adult teeth to see if anything even needs to be done. Both my boys had their adult teeth come in crooked at first, I was terrified, but apparently their father's teeth started like that and fixed themselves...sure enough, so did theirs...so far anyways. My 7 year old has only lost a total if 4 teeth do far....he also got his teeth later, first one at like 7 months...my oldest had his first tooth at 3 months, and had all his baby teeth by his first birthday, including 2 yr old molars!


----------



## AnakeRose

I always thought it was a year. I swear I'm going to be a horrible example to my son when it comes to the dentist. I have SEVERE dental anxiety when it comes to anything other than a cleaning. I'll never go without dental again. I had to pay $1400 to get 14 fillings done once because my previous dentist botched the sealers he put in my molars to prevent cavities. I just don't freeze well with dental freezing so that's why. Although after going through the pain of having my son, maybe the dentist won't be such a big deal anymore.

Whew wee....had my first glass of wine since Christmas Day 2012 and man am I feeling it! Going to regret this in the morning :drunk:

My MIL and SIL came by today and basically woke Evan up, got him all riled up and then left. It's really starting to piss me off!! Poor baby is so over stimulated right now. Michael has been trying to get him to sleep for the last 2 hours. I told him, his family riled him up, he gets to deal with him.


----------



## Angel wings13

You should try to set firm ground rules, but you need your hubs to be fully on board. Like setting pre arranged visiting hours...you can still be tactful...tell her that you're really happy she's exited about her grandson and that you want them to be close, but that even the pediatrician said starting a structured schedule early will have a lot if benefits for Evan...make the schedule seem like a doctor recommendation while complimenting and assuring her...then maybe start sending her tons of pics and get some "grandma's boy" outfits yo wear when she's around, to make sure her confidence stays up....just some advice from having to deal with MY mom, lol...if you don't set criteria now it will only get worse...I know cuz my parents live 15 minutes away, and though they "usually" call first, it tens to be while on the way over :wacko:


I would just play up the doc/schedule thing while inviting her to come at other times. It's a starting point at least.


----------



## Angel wings13

Oh, and, jealous! Not to sound like a lush, but I can't wait to have that first night out, after Triston is born and get drunk, lol. Perfect timing cuz he'll be here just before my bday :)

I miss my daily glass of wine! That was my wind-down "me time" after everyone was asleep!

Today when he was pushing outward really hard, and I can feel his head and rump at the same time (still transverse,yea!) I held up thus little newborn size sleeper my mom got for him, and it lined up PERFECTLY. REALLY thinking this is a big boy!! Even my mother felt my belly and was like whoa, he feels big! Tell me about it! I got 10 weeks left and I look like I could go any day! Or 2 weeks Mac! Lol! Obviously I don't want that to happen as he's too young. Just saying size wise compared to my other 2, and docs measurements, I'm thinking, yowza! :)


----------



## Wugz22

omg WINE!!!:wine::wine::wine:


----------



## Angel wings13

Lol, yeah, i love my red wine! And Margaritas! Although at the moment if I even smell tequila or any hard liquor, I'd probably hurl. 
I'm going to make sangria for guests at my baby shower next week. My own secret recipe ;)


----------



## Nazz4

Nice Sangria! Good choice, OHs step mom made sangria for his sisters baby shower, it was a big hit. I'm baby sitting today for our friends grand baby for a few hours, I'm excited/scared to get a little practice in lol. She is 4 months old.

I can't wait for my scan in 2 weeks, I just want to see that everything is ok! I feel like every night while I'm sleeping I get AF type cramps (I never quite sleep through the night anymore) but I'm scared the cramps might mean I'm going to MC... I hope I'm just being overly crazy. Maybe it's the positions I sleep in because I feel like it is best if I lay on my back and the worst if I sleep on my belly, but I am a belly/side sleeper and it is impossible for me to fall asleep on my back. Thinking maybe I should get one of those belly wedge pillows.

On another note I'm already freakin showing!!! I know it is just bloat and stuff and it isn't REALLY showing, but even if it is just bloat I already look pregnant! My belly goes out just as far as my boobs, this happened last time I was pregnant too. And OHs friend who guessed I was pregnant last time out of nowhere did it again without even seeing me first. So now the secret is kind of out a little bit among his friends at least. :wacko: I'm not sure when we are really going to start telling people though. Obviously we want to at least wait until this scan in 2 weeks... when did you guys tell everybody???


----------



## AnakeRose

We told our immediate families right away. I waited till I was about 16 weeks to tell work because I had just started. 20 weeks for Facebook although I kept posting fruit photos and people guessed :)


----------



## Nazz4

I Already told mymanagers at work just so they dont ask me to do heavy lifting or anything. I really dont think ill be able to hide past 12 weeks if im lucky lol.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131007_224002.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Angel wings13

I told a.couple close friends early - like literally 2 people....
Oh, and my then preggo manager, as we had both been through multiple MC's, and she finally got preggo....she was about 4 months along when I got my bfp.

I didn't tell any family (including my mom - we have a complicated relationship) till 14 weeks....
By then I'd had multiple scans and wasn't really scared anymore. After the first scan and seeing the HB, most of my friends knew though. I originally wanted to wait, but couldn't contain my excitement.

Talk to your OH and see what he's comfortable with too...
I know the wait is killing you....I think waiting for that first scan is hard on anyone ttc, especially if you've had a loss. 

I can't believe my baby shower is almost here, I'm nervous that wee aren't going to have everything readyin time.... Jason's sister is officially hosting it, but we're doing it our house, as her house is like an hour away. I'm starting to get nervous about a lot of things....I think part of the issue is having nothing but bad experiences with my ex husband while having a newborn, which logically I know is unfair to project those fears/memories on Jason....but I can't help it. He wanted a baby YEARS before I was ready, I don't think my ex ever really wanted one....so that's one huge difference. Plus Jason sorta had to play a father role at a young age, like 14-17, after his mother had remarried an alcoholic dead beat (he want that when they first got married obviously)....but I can't shake this fear over how our relationship will undoubtedly change, just hopefully it will make us closer. When we're both really busy and don't see much of each other, that's when we get into petty little fights, the more time we're together the better we are - so idk what the lack of sleep and general fatigue that follows birth will do - but again, I think it only scares me cuz of ex. I've been so hormonal this pregnancy, and sometimes I feel like he just 
get it or even TRY to understand....he's so obsessed with having a baby I sometimes feel like he forgets 
about me and my needs...but I can't tell if that's even true or my hormones being wacky. Sorry for the vent/rant...:wacko: darn hormones!


----------



## Angel wings13

Omg, nazz, I guarantee you FEEL more bloated then you actually are...you're definitely not showing! Even if you normally have a flatter stomach than that(which is STILL flat anyways), no one would notice or think you're preggo just yet- at least not by your belly! 

Anyone experience their boobs getting Fuller than less full off and on? I swear these suckers (suckers! :haha: ) swelled pretty big at 4-6 weeks, went down, were HUGE from like 16-24, and now are definitely bigger, but don't seem quite as full as 6 weeks ago....maybe it's am illusion since my belly popped out so much more, but they even feel less full to the touch (yes, I still grab my boobs to check for tenderness and fullness, lol)


----------



## Wugz22

My boobs grew and grew and then pretty much plateaued right after the first trimester! Haven't bothered me much since then, although none of my bras fit quite right but I'm too cheap to invest in anything until I'm nursing! 

Angel Wings my shower is coming up in a couple weeks as well! I've been sneaking peaks at the registry online, looks like we're going to have a good haul!!!!

Got some pumpkins this weekend, and I came home from work today and they'd all be nibbled on!!!! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: I now have a personal vendetta against all squirrels!!!!


----------



## Nazz4

To me I look bigger lol, but maybe to others it will just look like I gained a little bit... or maybe nothing at all... I guess I'm being paranoid! :wacko: 

I talked about this in another thread, but I'm trying to hold off telling my family for as long as I can because my parents and one of my sisters were less than enthused when I was pregnant last time, and they seemed almost like relieved when it ended up being abdominal. My other sister and my brother and his girl friend were all happy and excited though. I think my parents and sister just wanted me to do other things before having a baby like get married and progress in career and travel more or something... but I've already traveled a good deal, marriage doesn't mean much to me (just a piece of paper) and I've always wanted to be a young parent. For some people waiting until your 30's is a good idea, but I always wanted to have kids young. I feel that they just don't understand this. My sister even went so far as to say that if she were me she would have had an abortion! OH was very mad about that and now he doesn't like her anymore, which sucks. It was none of her business though. I'm the kind of person that if I was going to have an abortion I wouldn't have told anyone that I was pregnant! I would have just done it and nobody would ever know!

So anyways, sorry for the long essay, but I'm just torn about what to do now because I know half my family will be happy and half will be judgey wudgey... and I can't just tell half my family. I almost want to call them when I'm in labor and be like "hey you guys might want to come down here, I'm having a baby!" lol... but that might be rude to keep it from them for that long. I'm going to visit during Thanksgiving time and I will be 12 weeks then. I'm sure they might just think I have gained a little weight and I won't need to tell them, but I'm debating if I should...


----------



## Nazz4

So the labs lady at the doc just called and said my doc actually wants me to get an ultrasound this week (maybe even today if they can squeeze me in)! Now I'm worried that they are worried, but maybe he just wants to check on me because of the past ectopic... either way I'm getting an early scan and I'm not complaining lol!


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> My boobs grew and grew and then pretty much plateaued right after the first trimester! Haven't bothered me much since then, although none of my bras fit quite right but I'm too cheap to invest in anything until I'm nursing!
> 
> Angel Wings my shower is coming up in a couple weeks as well! I've been sneaking peaks at the registry online, looks like we're going to have a good haul!!!!
> 
> Got some pumpkins this weekend, and I came home from work today and they'd all be nibbled on!!!! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: I now have a personal vendetta against all squirrels!!!!

Lol, I saw this video of a squirrel that was eating a family's Halloween pumpkin that had started to rot...the squirrel got drunk :rofl: it was trying to run up the tree, and kept flipping off of it backwards...and stumbling...the pumpkin was fermented, like a pumpkin cider, lol. I'm gonna see if I cam find it on YouTube


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> So the labs lady at the doc just called and said my doc actually wants me to get an ultrasound this week (maybe even today if they can squeeze me in)! Now I'm worried that they are worried, but maybe he just wants to check on me because of the past ectopic... either way I'm getting an early scan and I'm not complaining lol!

I would think he would want a
Scan as early as possible, cuz of last time. I had 3 scans BEFORE 12 weeks, since I'm technically high risk due to MC history. They were quick scans at the doc, for the anatomy scan and NT scan he sends me to the hospital radiology dept. I'm sure it's your history, afterall, you even said that the Lady said your labs were good, and they are, definitely. I'm sure it's simply to check and make sure the gestational sac is in the right place. Don't freak if they can't pick up the hb, that's totally normal this early...as long as the sac measures right, you're good....at 5wks5days they want to see a fetal pole and yolk sac, it's possible to see it earlier, but depends...I did a LOT of google research and had everything memorized for what to look for before my first scan....even at 7 weeks, we could see a very faint blob (looked like a cloud) and could SEE the hb, flickering, but his machine wasn't sensitive enough to pick it up....which of course made me freak, but he kept saying don't worry, we 
can see it, it's there, some women are more easily penetrated by the ultra sonic waves than 
others, plus I have scar tissue on my uterus, and later I found out I have an anterior placenta, which basically can make scans a bit harder and make the hb difficult to pick up. 

So just remember, everything will be fine, I'm glad he wants to check you as soon as possible, it's the right thing to do. Definitely isn't because he thinks something is wrong, if he thought that, he would have ordered tests immediately. :thumbup: I think you're gonna be just great!


----------



## Angel wings13

Here's the video of the drunk squirrel lol:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ikH9ZRcF2Q&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## starbaby2404

Angel wings13 said:


> Here's the video of the drunk squirrel lol:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ikH9ZRcF2Q&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Poor little squirrel has the spins! that's totally cute...how has everyone been?


----------



## Nazz4

So they say the fetal pole and it was the right size, in the right place and everything! :thumbup::happydance::thumbup: OH said he feels a lot better now, and I do too. He took like 50 pics of this fetal pole hahaha. I'm so excited now, hoping everything goes well from here on out. They still want me to do the other scan at 7 weeks also to see if they can see the heartbeat and baby is measuring ok. So relieved!


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> So they say the fetal pole and it was the right size, in the right place and everything! :thumbup::happydance::thumbup: OH said he feels a lot better now, and I do too. He took like 50 pics of this fetal pole hahaha. I'm so excited now, hoping everything goes well from here on out. They still want me to do the other scan at 7 weeks also to see if they can see the heartbeat and baby is measuring ok. So relieved!

:dance: :wohoo: :yipee:

I knew it! Yea! Congrats nazz! :D


----------



## Angel wings13

Hey star! Been awhile! I'm doing ok, sorta, think I'm coming down with a cold or something... I've felt crappy off and on for almost a week'..just when I think it's gonna hit me, it backs off, but I woke up feeling real yucky today ....and my shower is this Sunday, I don't wanna be sick!!! Plus my youngest has been coughing the last couple days. Ugh. I'm uncomfortable enough as it is!

How are you?


----------



## AnakeRose

Evan is 1 month old already!! Sorry for the short post....been really busy. Evan won't let me do much other than pay attention to him (not complaining). 

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/1271492_10151932281780132_12050006_o_zpsf28a899c.jpg


----------



## Angel wings13

Wow! A month already! Time just flies! This girl that got preggo the same time I did last year (with my MC), her son just turned 6 months already....our due date was only like 5 days apart. Hard to think I would have a 6 month old right now, and never have met any of you guys....

So, every year, October is the worst month for us. Something bad always happens. Always. Jason got laid off from his main job....luckily he still has his side jobs, but he was doing so well I went on mat leave early. He was making so much more than I was anyhow. If that weren't enough, his car has been in the shop for almost 2weeks, they couldn't figure out what's wrong. We just replaced the head gasket and got a valve job back in April (about $1200 in repairs), well a couple weeks ago it randomly overheated. He pulled into a gas station and let it sit for several hours, then went back and got it. It seemed fine then, but we took it to the shop just in case. They thought it blew a head gasket again, which seemed impossible, but it turns out when it overheated the spark plugs MELTED into the block and warped it. :dohh:


I won't ask what's next!

All this obviously couldn't happen at a worse time! I'm trying not to freak, but I'm anxious as it is, this is really making it hard....now with a baby and Christmas coming!


----------



## Wugz22

Yay Nazz!! So happy for you!

Angel that's rough :hugs: When it rains, it pours, doesn't it always seem to work out that way? We're trying to figure out finances with maternity leave and hospital bills as well. It isn't going to be easy, but we'll make it work, and a I know you and Jason will too!

PS haha at that squirrel!


----------



## confetti83

Congrats Nazz. 

Sry I have been absent lately but Nick is very fussy they say crying and gas peaks fron 6-8weeks and decreses slolwly after I hope we have reached the peak!.

Night night hope I get more than yest sleep.


----------



## Nazz4

Happy one month Rose! Angel I hope things get better for you!

So on my end we had a horrid night last night! OH came to my work and told me that our place got broken into!!! OMG so they broke down our door, had to get a new door put in today. The only thing they took was my laptop which is kind of a good thing, but it was a very nice laptop (about $1700) and I can't afford a new one right this moment. :( Luckily I had most if not all of my important stuff backed up. I'm really just glad who ever it was didn't hurt our dogs or anything. They must have been so scared though. :nope: So I got the serial number from my laptop today because the cops can put it in a database and search to see if any local pawn shops got it in. I really hope they find it! If not I'm going to have to get some piece of junk laptop just for now to use for school.

On another note, my manager told me yesterday that I'm already showing and she can even see it in my face... whatever that means lol. IDK if she thinks I'm showing though because she already knew (I feel like people look harder if they know). My tummy muscles have been hurting real bad though (ligament pain?) and I'm about to have to get one of those belly bands because I can hardly bend down in my jeans anymore.


----------



## Wugz22

That's horrible, Nazz! So sorry that it happened to you :( 

How's everybody doing other wise?

Angel Wings, was your shower this weekend?

We had our first childbirth prep class last night. Of course they showed the video of some woman (from 1970) giving birth. DH and I had a hard time watching the close ups of the vagina.... yikes.


----------



## Nazz4

Lol i saw that video in high school sex ed class. im doing well other than the no computer thing. Im 6 weeks today! Cant believe im half way through the first tri. I had to go to target yesterday to get one of those belly bands you wear over your unbuttoned pants... i know its all just bloat, but i cant comfortably sit or bend in my pants anymore. I wore a tank top yesterday and OH said im not allowed to wear tight tops anymore because im starting to show lol. Im still sure though that to anyone who didnt know im pregnant i just look like im getting a little chunky or im bloated from my period or something.


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> That's horrible, Nazz! So sorry that it happened to you :(
> 
> How's everybody doing other wise?
> 
> Angel Wings, was your shower this weekend?
> 
> We had our first childbirth prep class last night. Of course they showed the video of some woman (from 1970) giving birth. DH and I had a hard time watching the close ups of the vagina.... yikes.

The shower was awesome! Jason's sister went above and beyond and really outdid herself. We got like every big item!.including a realty nice grow with me crib! Got a bouncy seat, an awesome swing, infant bather, diaper bag, a 200 pack of diapers, my mom had a diaper bag just filled with stuff, a grow with me high chair, car seat/carrier and matching stroller, that also matches the pack n play we bought, as well as the high chair and diaper bag, done clothes, a bunch of gift cards, a couple play mats/gyms...everyone had a great time! The house is still kinda a mess though, we were so tired, I still am! My feet, especially left, is crazy swollen, yesterday it looked REAL BAD. The only thing we still need are burp cloths and receiving blankets, and some more bottles, otherwise we're set


----------



## Angel wings13

Wow nazz, I'm glad you and OH and dogs are all ok. Imagine if you had been home! Sounds like some kids or something, if all they did was take a laptop...I realize it was a nice one, but usually the scary "pro" thieves will target a house where they know they will get a good haul, not just a smash and grab, ya know? My uncle had his garage broken into a couple years ago, and his lawn mower and the cases of beer he had in his garage fridge were taken - that's it. What's funny is he's a scotch drinker, and had a few CASES if Johnny Walker blue label, each BOTTLE costs more than a $120, if they would have grabbed those they would have gotten way more...another"obviously" kids type job...the scotch cases were right next to the fridge, lol. Well, not that it's funny, but it's ironic.


----------



## Angel wings13

So my dumb a$$ ex who I recently (and reluctantly) accepted his friend request on fb, and who is also "friends" with my boys, just shared this pic....it was of a completely naked, full frontal, girl, doing a heel stretch, with a phone in her hand snapping a pic of herself and posted "my nude pic, do you like it?" - how it even got posted is beyond me, I'm sure she's been kicked off at this point, but I was pissed...he shares this pic, knowing his kids can see it! I got it in my newsfeed! I don't like to "snitch" but I reported the pic to fb cuz of my boys. He didn't put a filter or anything either. I posted to him "nice job posting a full frontal of some random fb slut for Jake and Dylan to see" and he just said "oh, my bad"
:growlmad: I still can't believe that pic was even circulating! I know there are pages that post racy or sexy pics, but at least they are partially covered, and I know guys are guys and will look...but full nude on fb? Come on now! I went to her page and it's the only thing posted ever, at all. My guess is it's probably a trick to get guys to "friend" her, and it's probably some dude half way across the planet hacking into people's accounts. Smh


----------



## FTMommy01

Hi guys!!! OMG So I totally did nt realize asking people to vote for a contest was against the rules :wacko: banned for two weeks I felt like I did something so wrong!! Oh well, Im glad thats over I missed chatting every day! I did catch up on the posts so its good to see everyone doing well. 

I feel like so much has been happening with me and it was killing me not being able to get your guys opinions. So here we go... Had my glucose screening and everything came back normal except my thyroid levels were low. She sent me in for more testing and Im waiting on those results but she has me so worried that I have either hyper or hypo thyroidism and it's just now getting caught. This past weekend I ended up having an anxiety attack it only lasted 20 minutes but I've never experienced one before. Also this past week my lower back has had so much pain when I sleep and Ive been getting sharp pains in my bladder area and the left side of my pelvic bone has been super sore. I went in and did a urine culture yesterday so Im waiting to maybe find out if I have a UTI or bladder infection?? I know he is super low already and head down I just really hope none of this means he is going to come early, he still needs to bake in there at least 7 or 8 more weeks!! 

Sorry for the long post, I just never experienced any of this with my first so Im trying hard not to freak out! :shrug:


----------



## Angel wings13

Welcome back ft, you bad girl! :haha:
I wouldn't worry about his head already being down. Some babies are head down from a young age! I've been reading a lot about it, as my lil guy is still transverse. Since I'm really hoping doc decides on a cesarean, I want him to stay how he is! He can still turn, but with each pressing week, it gets less likely. My doc waits till 36 weeks to even check with ultrasound, but he's been checking with his hands on my belly. From what I've read though, 2/3 of babies that are breech at 32 weeks will remain breech. So I'm getting close and he's showing no sign of moving out of his main position! 

UTI's are very common in pregnancy, I had 2 with my youngest, and had one early on in this pregnancy. The pain could also be your round ligaments stretching. I get pain on both sides, sometimes it's so sharp I can't roll over or stand up straight, never happened before, but it happens a few times a week now. Plus since he's transverse I think he's putting pressure on those ligaments too. I get severe lower back pain when I wake on my back. I'm usually a back sleeper, but have been falling asleep on my side since like week 20...I just don't always stay there. He spends most of the day kicking my bladder, I've been peeing like crazy, even more than my other pregnancies. I go thru a roll of toilet paper a day. Literally. On overage I'm peeing about 5-6 times an hou, and sometimes I go twice in under 10 minutes. It's crazy!


----------



## FTMommy01

Thanks Angel, I just hate waiting for results especially about the thyroid issues. I was a little anemic too which I bought some OTC iron pills she said that should do the trick so I wasnt too concerned about that but I heard with thyroid issues you can have risks during labor so fingers crossed the results come back ok!


----------



## confetti83

welcome back Ft. Aaaaah I forgot the joys of pregnancy the endless visits to the loo with a bursting feeling only to get out a drop or two.

Afm Nick had been very fussy this morn but this evening he seems a lot better and he also stayed a few mins not in mummys arms phew. I hope to get a good night sleep soon cause my battery is running very very low.


----------



## Nazz4

Angel I was thinking the same thing because it is a gaming laptop... I think the only kind of person who would break in just to steal a gaming laptop would be a kid who plays video games. He had even emptied out all the drawers in my desk and left my camera, passport, check book, birth certificate, thumb drive, everything else. He just really wanted to play some video games on a nice gaming laptop. He probably only emptied my desk to look for some video games lol which were not in there. He probably saw that we had the laptop one day when we had the blinds open or something. If it was not a kid then it was someone who was in a rush and just took what he could before running. I'm sure our dogs were barking and snarling the whole time so I would be in a rush too if I were them. And they broke down our door, which is definitely not a quiet activity. IDK how our neighbors didn't hear any of it. Apparently it happened about 30 mins after OH left so they were probably watching waiting for him to leave, or knew what kind of cars we drive. 

Welcome back FT lol! I think I have BV right now, speaking of infections, but my doc wouldn't give me medicine for it because he was scared I'm so early on it might affect the pregnancy. I guess taking medicine is worse for a baby than having BV??? Makes no sense to me, but whatever.

The docs office called me yesterday and said they have to reschedule my appointment next week because the lady who was supposed to do it suddenly won't be in that day :growlmad: wth. So now my appointment is Thursday, but I guess maybe I will be able to see a little more in the ultrasound since I will be a few days farther along.


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz, I had BV with my youngest, which they caught at the same time as my UTI, gotta love hormones and all they change!, and I had to wait till second tri to take flagyl for it. I didn't mind though since I was symptom-less. Wouldn't have known I had it, but they caught it on my cultures. Eat a lot of yogurt in the mean time, the type with active cultures, it helps balance the pH and what not, and cam keep it from getting worse. 

FT if you every have any questions about thyroid issues, I'm practically an expert, lol, with everything I've had to go thru with graves disease!


----------



## Nazz4

Oh and angel, you are right about that pic on fb... that is clearly a man hacking peoples accounts and stuff. Even an amateur porn star would never put nudes on fb because then nobody would go to her website or anything and she wouldn't make any money. :thumbup: Good job reporting it though, I wouldn't even let him be "friends" with my kids anymore if he did that!


----------



## FTMommy01

So I called my doctor and only the nurse was in but she looked up my results and my thyroid levels are still low so once the doctor gets in she will see if she wants to refer me to a specialist to get on some meds and kind of work it all out :wacko: seems like a big mess Im not too worried about but it has made me super tired I just hope it doesn't affect the baby at all. Now all I have to do is wait for the doctor to get in and call me with what the next steps are.


----------



## AnakeRose

Hey ladies!!

Welcome back FT :) 

Sorry I haven't been on much. Evan has been fussy lately and spitting up a lot so we've been trying different formulas to see if they work better. I don't think he was tolerating Similac very well because it seemed like it was causing gas. Still giving him breast milk, but I've decided not to use the boob for a feed because he just doesn't take enough. Just doing 3oz formula and 1-2oz breast milk in a bottle now and he seems happy. He's passed out on my shoulder right now :)

He weighed in at 11lbs 5oz yesterday at 5w 2d. Doctor said he's right on track (my shoulders beg to differ...owwww!!). Been throwing clothes in the box daily lately. One day an outfit fits and then won't just a few days later. Joys of babies :)

He's starting to sleep for longer periods at night too!! The last two nights he got 6 hours straight before waking up :) I've had pretty decent sleeps finally.


----------



## Angel wings13

Wow Rose, that's great! 6 hours straight at one month old! I pray this one will be a good sleeper, as my other boys definitely were NOT. I'm due for a good sleeper! I know Jason will be much more of a help than my dead beat ex, who basically did nothing, so hopefully I won't get suckered in to bringing bubs in the bed with us! It's a bad habit to start and very hard to break, but when you have a bad sleeper and no help, eventually I just got so tired I'd grab baby and his bottle and bring him to bed with me....I know that it's a bad idea, but sleep deprivation can make you nuts. 

:crib:


----------



## AnakeRose

Yeah I hope your bubs is a good sleeper too :) Evan has been sleeping in his crib since about 3 weeks old. We were putting him in the crib after his 8pm bottle so one night we decided to see if he'd sleep ok. Been there ever since. It helped us because we weren't listening for every sound he makes.

Been going thru the box I've been throwing stuff into and separating it into boys, neutrals, stuff to keep (just in case, I get to keep one box) and stuff to sell/give away. Lots he never even fit into. A girlfriend of mine is due in 4-ish weeks so I'm keeping clothes for her. She doesn't know the sex yet :)


----------



## Angel wings13

I'm starting to worry I bought too many "newborn" sized clothes...though I also have a fair amount of 0-3....I just couldn't help myself when I saw a cute outfit. Definitely have too many newborn sized diapers, I bought a few packs, then got 2 packs from my mom at the shower, and a 200 pk case from my sis in law...so I'll definitely be exchanging some of those! Oh and I had bought Jason a "Daddy rocks" and an "I love Daddy"outfit, and his brother bought the same outfit, I'm exchanging it at Kohls, where I saw the cutest Christmas outfit- I like it better than the Santa sis even! It's a sleeper style outfit, with candy came style striping, and comes with a hat that looks like Rudolph, complete with antlers and a little red nose...and the feet on the sleeper are little reindeer faces! Adorable, really!


----------



## Angel wings13

Wow this thread has been a dead zone! Where is everyone?! Nazz, are you still having a scan this week, to look for hb? 

My back has been KILLING me! All day long it hurts...last night we dtd, and I swear several nerves got pinched, it felt like electricity was running up my spine, NOT in a good way lol!. I guess my back/neck issues that my last doc said would get worse while preggo are finally doing just that. I have the green light to take my prescribed pain meds as needed, which yesterday I desperately needed to - I was barely holding back tears. My Ob/gyn said being in a lot of pain is way worse for me and bubs than pain killers- so I can take Oxycodone, but ironically CAN'T take ibuprofen, that's actually more dangerous. Apparently it's a cat D in third tri, the Oxycodone is only a.B. It doesn't cause any problems when taken correctly. Though obviously if I took them all day every day the baby could become addicted (same with me - well, I should say "dependent", there's a difference) 

He's been moving like crazy! I am almost positive he's still transverse, though I woke around 530 am and he felt like he was doing somersaults .... I know at some point today he'll roll forward like always, and that's when I can feel his position. Friday and Saturday he was non stop, head butting me, kicking, punching, rolling around, you name it. Last night it felt like he was poking his fingers thru the spaces between my ribs! I LOVE feeling him move of course, but sometimes he uses a bit too much gusto.


----------



## starbaby2404

Angel wings13 said:


> Wow this thread has been a dead zone! Where is everyone?! Nazz, are you still having a scan this week, to look for hb?
> 
> My back has been KILLING me! All day long it hurts...last night we dtd, and I swear several nerves got pinched, it felt like electricity was running up my spine, NOT in a good way lol!. I guess my back/neck issues that my last doc said would get worse while preggo are finally doing just that. I have the green light to take my prescribed pain meds as needed, which yesterday I desperately needed to - I was barely holding back tears. My Ob/gyn said being in a lot of pain is way worse for me and bubs than pain killers- so I can take Oxycodone, but ironically CAN'T take ibuprofen, that's actually more dangerous. Apparently it's a cat D in third tri, the Oxycodone is only a.B. It doesn't cause any problems when taken correctly. Though obviously if I took them all day every day the baby could become addicted (same with me - well, I should say "dependent", there's a difference)
> 
> He's been moving like crazy! I am almost positive he's still transverse, though I woke around 530 am and he felt like he was doing somersaults .... I know at some point today he'll roll forward like always, and that's when I can feel his position. Friday and Saturday he was non stop, head butting me, kicking, punching, rolling around, you name it. Last night it felt like he was poking his fingers thru the spaces between my ribs! I LOVE feeling him move of course, but sometimes he uses a bit too much gusto.

I have been here Angel! Just haven't written anything as I don't feel I have anything to say..just been stalking to make sure everyone is doing ok.....Currently NTNP....Patiently waiting to see if the :witch: arrives this month...started on the 26th last month (naturally...no med intervention)...so we shall see...still without a job....looking into the possibility of moving...hope all is well with everyone!:flower:


----------



## FTMommy01

Hi Star! Good to hear from you!! 

Angel Ive had a ton of back pain too :cry: only when I lay down though so not too bad but it makes for a horrible night of sleep. The thyroid specialist should be calling me this week to set up an appointment and get me on medication, Im a little nervous about starting a random medication this far along but I guess its completely safe for me and baby. Cant believe we are all almost at the finish line! My shower is this weekend I'm super excited. Although my best friend is putting it on and shes starting to freak out because shes doing so much last minute and shes like freaking out asking me all types of questions and I can just tell its getting to her....shes starting to freak me out I wish she would let me help or let someone else help...I really dont want to stress about it.


----------



## Wugz22

So now that we're getting close, I'm really stating to think about making some L&D decisions! I need your opinions!


I read an article that linked Pitocin to higher rates of autism. Have you guys read/heard about this, do you buy into it? It pretty much scared me off Pitocin, although I know if I have to be induced I won't have much of an option. But if you get an epidural, do they give you pitocin too? If your labor slows down? 

Who has had a natural birth? Just how horrible is it???:shrug:

Guess who is starting to freak out about labor (THIS GUY!):haha:


----------



## Wugz22

Angel I still can't figure out exactly what position he is in. When he gets the hiccups, I feel them below my belly button. Is that any indication of anything?


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> Angel I still can't figure out exactly what position he is in. When he gets the hiccups, I feel them below my belly button. Is that any indication of anything?

No, I don't think you can tell by hiccups. I can only tell because he rolls forward with a lot of force, worst case scenario, I have his head and butt switched around, lol, cuz you can plainly feel on my belly a round lump directly under my right ribs (sometimes even partially behind my ribs), and feel his whole torso/back to directly under my left ribs, where there us another lump. That one seems more oblong, the one on my right more rounded. Soon you might be able to tell based on kicks....and if a certain body part juts out pretty far....
With my youngest, i could feel punches toward my lower abdomen, and kicks were always high and to the left, so I had a good idea of his positioning as well, but this current bubs is very easy to figure out. My mom and Jason have both felt him when he rolls forward, and 100% agree with his position, it's really unmistakable. I'm hoping to get a 4D scan soon. I know by now his face is pretty filled out.

I haven't heard that about pitocin, but I haven't researched it. I know most doctors do order it with an epidural. Idk if it's required, you'd have to ask your doc. I don't recommend natural. I didn't have an epidural for my second, which us supposedly easier, and that 
experience is what traumatized me into wanting a c section. If you don't want pitocin , just tell your doc, and he'd probably agree to at least try not to, as long as the baby isn't in any distress and labor is progressing, I'm sure he'd respect your wishes. But please, get the epidural!


----------



## confetti83

Wugz I have heard that about Pitocin but in my case I had no choice cause you have to deliver in 24hrs if waters brake. Childbirth is unpredictable and pain depends on the womans pain treshold also bubs position etc etc. Take one step at a time do not get fixated with how you want it to happen and yes remember your breathing exercises they really helped me.

I am trting to sleep train Nick by setting a routine plus not letting him fall fully asleep in my arms. He is a real cuddly baby he loves staying in my arms if you put him down he just wails. So I have been feeding and putting him down for longer periods in his stroller and bouncer he is getting better. Today I even managed to make a cup of coffee with 2hands. I have found out about tge fourth trimester theory so Nick is supposedly just getting at the end of it. Plus gas probs are slowly getting better. Ladies do some reaserch on purple crying it really helps.


----------



## FTMommy01

Wugz my water broke with my first, well I shouldn't say broke, it started leaking. So when I went into the hospital I was having no contractions at all, they had to put me on pitocin to start my contractions and get my body moving along since my water had broke. I honestly knew nothing about it leading to autism until recently when I read that. They gave me pitocin and about 2 hours after that my full on contractions started and the pain was awful so I opted for the epidural. An hour after the epidural my little girl was here! Honestly I really hope my L&D goes the same exact way this time although I know thats not likely lol but if I get offered pitocin again I dont mind it at all. My daughter is perfectly healthy! Like Confetti said dont try and figure it all out because it wont happen the way you want it to, it will all be minute by minute decisions but if you know for sure you dont want pitocin or the epidural just talk to your midwife beforehand. Dont stress (I know thats hard) trust that your body will know exactly what to do and remember to breathe!!


----------



## Nazz4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fPauJEy7fc

Here is a video for you guys to watch about pitocin and all those other drugs. I want to do a natural birth just because I hate the idea of being drugged and not fully experiencing what is going on naturally. Of course if I HAVE to get drugged for whatever reason then I will. If any of you have Netflix you should totally watch "The Business of Being Born" it's what this clip is from, and it is a super great movie! Makes you think twice.


----------



## Angel wings13

You know who we haven't heard from in awhile? Tassie. I hope everything is ok. She'd had that one scan, early on, but hadn't post in a long time. Hope she's ok!


----------



## FTMommy01

Almost done with the nursery :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







562310_10100815033797832_561102565_n.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Wugz22

SO CUTE FT MOMMY!!!!! Love it all!!!!!!

Thanks for all the different opinions ladies! So much to think about! But everyone I talk to says the same thing.... you can plan all you want until it actually happens and everything goes out the window!

So my plan is to hold out as long as I can without any interventions. If I do decided I need an epidural, hopefully I'll be far enough into labor that it won't stall. And if it's too late to get an epidural, than hopefully baby will be coming soon anyway! 

FT & Angel... have you got your bag packed yet?


----------



## Nazz4

When did you all start buying baby stuff? I keep resisting buying things because i feel it is like taboo this early...


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz- no I haven't packed a bag, or even done much organizing of anything, lol. That's me though. It will sit there and then one day I'll be over come with the urge to do everything! I'm sure the nesting will kick in soon!

Nazz- i waited till 2nd trimester. I still have a hard time not buying stuff. Lol. But really, we have all the newborn stuff we need. But still need to set things up, like crib, stroller, car seat, swing ....but we did just get all that last weekend at the baby shower, it's still all in boxes pushed up against the wall, lol. Since his nursery is really only going to be temporary (till he can sleep thru the night), since the spare room is tiny, it will just be used for sleeping and storing his clothes. My 7 yr old has a large bedroom and rarely is even in it, so once the baby can sleep thru the night, we're moving him in with my 7 yr old, who is super exited about having a little brother, btw. He keeps saying he wants to be a helper ("but I'm not changing diapers!" -:haha: ) and tells my belly "I love you" before going to sleep when I tuck him in. It's cute. My 12 yr old is pretty stoic about the whole thing - but it's all good, I wasn't into babies at that age either, so I get it. He does ask me how I'm feeling and things like that though :)


----------



## Wugz22

Nazz we didn't buy anything until around 20 weeks, when we found out the sex. Then we went crazy!!!!


----------



## FTMommy01

Thanks wugz!!

Nazz- We waited for most stuff after 16 weeks, we found out early that it was a boy. Although i did buy a yellow and gray really soft blanket just because I HAD to buy something :haha:


----------



## starbaby2404

FTMommy01 said:


> Almost done with the nursery :cloud9:

Baby's room looks great! What does BLK stand for...I'm sure you have posted it before...i may not have seen it!


----------



## FTMommy01

His name! All the men in my husbands family have the same initials with the same middle and last night and just different first names, my husband is Benjamin Lee Kinkaid and we are naming the baby Braxton Lee Kinkaid :thumbup:


----------



## Tassiegal

So so sorry girls.... I have been super busy with life, and somehow my sites i post on got ignored completely... :cry:

I have news today though - First off, seeing as i havent posted in ages, my results from the NT scan were good! in the 3000-4000 mark for both, so its great!

Second of all, we had our morphology scan today - and i will attach a couple of photos with this post so tell me what you think - but the scan tech definitely thinks ------BOY! 

So damn excited! :happydance: It was what we wanted, and as i said to DF on the way home, it means that if we decide to have one more, it wont be a really imperative thing to get a boy. We can relax and not worry about it being a boy or a girl :D 

So impressed! A few days behind my hospital dates, but right on my own dates (which were ovulation based)

So glad to see you gals again though - Nazz! Congrats hon! So happy for you!!

I am under Suzi Amnell Thompson on Facebook if anyone wants to add me there :) I haven't announced on there yet, although i probably will after today - so just to let you know to keep it quiet atm :)

Will catch up on other news soon, about to go and start tea :)
 



Attached Files:







Profile shot.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 1









Doodle shot!.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 2


----------



## FTMommy01

Yay so happy for you tassie!! :thumbup:


----------



## Wugz22

Tassie I can't believe you're 19 weeks already! It really flies by, doesn't it?


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> When did you all start buying baby stuff? I keep resisting buying things because i feel it is like taboo this early...

I waited till I was about 16 weeks before I started to buy stuff. Gotta shop the sales!!

Tassie, I sent you a FB request (Michelle Anne DeGroot)

Am I the only one that hates the new look to this forum??


----------



## starbaby2404

FTMommy01 said:


> His name! All the men in my husbands family have the same initials with the same middle and last night and just different first names, my husband is Benjamin Lee Kinkaid and we are naming the baby Braxton Lee Kinkaid :thumbup:

Very nice name....unique and different, yet strong!


----------



## Nazz4

hey chicas, I got my ultrasound yesterday and it was awesome! Heart rate at 148 and it looks like a little shrimp lol. They told me I'm not getting another scan until 20 weeks though, that's in so long, but I guess by then I'll be going to my midwife anyways. I have another appointment in 2 weeks for some kind of blood tests and stuff and then I'm switching. 

Unfortunately I just found out that one of OHs cousins just got engaged and they are planning the wedding for May which is when I wanted to do ours. :growlmad: Sucks, it was perfect because it would have been after I graduate and before baby is due. I don't mind getting married pregnant, but I would mind getting married after because I don't want to look all frumpy and flabby lol. I'm trying to figure out now if we can bump it up to like March or something. I wouldn't want to do it in April because ALL of my siblings birthdays are in April and I don't want to steal that month from them. Or maybe I will just say screw it and wait another 5 years to get married haha I'm so sick of it all. 

I want to start buying baby stuff already because I'm crazy, but I guess I should wait lol. And I am also realizing it is going to be very hard if OH really doesn't want us to find out the sex. IDK about you guys, but the stores around here DO NOT have unisex clothing except for your regular old white plain onesies. I guess I could buy stuff for both sexes and then return whichever ones after, but that just seems ridiculous. 

Oh and Tassie I can't believe you're having a boy too! All boys in here it is pretty nuts! Maybe I'll be the one to break the spell...


----------



## Wugz22

Moms - were any of you super overdue for your first baby? I feel like everyone I know is overdue! A coworker is being induced, a family member is being induced... don't any of these babies come on their own!?

And its seems like there are a million threads on here about overdue babies. Am I crazy to think that baby will actually be here around my due date?


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz, my oldest was born 1 day past his "initial" due date (which because I knew I o'd one of 2 days, I know was the correct date)
At the scan I had around 16 weeks he measured 2 full weeks behind, but I knew that couldn't be right, they moved his due date, but as he was 8lb1oz, I'm thinking the first due date was definitely accurate! My youngest was born one week early, which is still considered full term. 

I was born over 2 weeks past my due date, my mom told me...back then they didn't induce if baby was ok.

So my doc is gonna "try" to get creative with codes to try to get me approved for a c section...of course if this guy stays transverse, then it won't be a problem. Lol. I have to wait 3 more weeks before he checks that though. 

I'm still really struggling with hormones. I'm always anxious, or depressed, or both...I don't feel like myself. I'm really sensitive for one thing. I've talked to my doc and he said he can put me on effexor, but I don't want to be on any more meds if I can help it, plus it would take about 2 weeks to actually start working, so what's the point? I told him I will just deal with it, but I've been reading a lot and depression in pregnancy can be a huge risk factor for post partem depression, which I experienced mildly with my youngest. :shrug:

Hopefully my body will just right itself.


----------



## FTMommy01

Wugz, my first was born exactly one week early :thumbup: So im HOPING this one may come a little early too!


----------



## Wugz22

How is everyone!?!?!!?


----------



## confetti83

Hi Wugz!. sry I have been mia lately. Nick wants to be held nearly all day. He still has gas probs so he only sleeps on my chest at night. Hopefully it will get better soon my other son was like that and at 3 months gas disappeared and poof I had a lovely new baby.

Cant wait to see pics of the new babies soon!!


----------



## confetti83

Hi Wugz!. sry I have been mia lately. Nick wants to be held nearly all day. He still has gas probs so he only sleeps on my chest at night. Hopefully it will get better soon my other son was like that and at 3 months gas disappeared and poof I had a lovely new baby.

Cant wait to see pics of the new babies soon!!


----------



## Angel wings13

Everyone seemed to have left the thread for a few days! Can't believe it's Halloween already! I'm SO not ready! I'm a natural procrastinator, and I haven't gotten Amy candy yet, and my youngest just wants to be a "zombie vampire" (who knows?) :haha:, last year he was a zombie, this year he said he wants the same costume but add fake blood to his face. I still have to buy that. Between this never ending cold and total lack of energy, this holiday snuck up on me! I have a feeling sometime soon I'll be "nesting"...at first I would look at the baby stuff and feel REALLY overwhelmed, now I'm starting to get ideas...finally started and almost finished thank you notes. I warned Jason that one day I'm going to suddenly want to do everything, lol. As of now, clothes are organized by size and type, though they are in my closet. I have an organizer thingy with fabric bins that needs to be put together-for his clothes, and them I'm using storage cubes with neat dividers for baby products. 
Wugz- didn't you just have your shower? How was it?! Ft mommy, are you having one? I didn't with my second, but pretty much was given everything I needed anyways....I know done people say it's tacky to do one with your second, or third, etc- but what if it's been years (like me) or a different sex, (like you)? Obviously you'll need stuff! We needed EVERYTHING! Plus this is the first grand child/nephew for Jason's family, so I was getting a shower regardless, lol! They are being do great and making me feel really special, Jason is the oldest of five siblings, and he is 37, so his mom has been DYING for a grand child, She does treat my boys like grand kids though, and like Jason has known my youngest since he was about 15 months old - but I'm sure it's a little different knowing there's a blood tie and getting to hold them when they are born. Even MY mom is getting excited, which idk if any of you recall, but my parents were like the last to know, because my mom didn't think I should have any more kids, especially considering all the MC's, and the extremely difficult delivery if my youngest, and some of my health issues...but I had told Jay she would come around, and she definitely has! She talks to my belly and calls me after my doc appt's :)


----------



## Angel wings13

Sorry for all the "typos", I'm too lazy to fix every auto correct my phone makes, lol!


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz- do you plan on getting a private scan done? It's not ad expensive as I had thought, a lot if places have packages under a hundred bucks, and you can find out the gender earlier! Also, you should tell your doc you want an NT scan, which had to be done between 11-13 weeks (12 weeks is recommended), that was my favorite scan! Bean will actually look like a little baby, and move SO much, it's really awesome! But the medical point of it is to check for soft markers for down syndrome and other trisomy problems. Some docs automatically order it, some only do for higher risk groups (family history, maternal age, etc) - but if you ask, your doc will order one for you. I highly recommend it. Plus you can ask the tech for a nub shot and we can maybe determine the sex based on the "angle if the dangle" theory! It's super accurate- IF you get the correct shot, and is most accurate at 12 weeks. Either way, you wouldn't have to wait so long to see your bean again! I haven't seen mine since 18wk6days! Trying to find time to get a 4D scan done, but one of our cars is STILL in the shop, and Jason has an intense work schedule right now, but obviously wants to be able to go as well. Plus we get a discount from either place I had my 2 private scams done, as a return customer. I liked the second place w went much better! They give you a TON of pics, plus a DVD of the session, another disc with like a hundred still shots, a gift bag...and more depending on the package you buy. They even have these cute teddy bears that they record your baby's heart rate and insert it in the bear, so when you press it, it plays your baby's heart beat! We didn't get one, but I think it's pretty cool!


----------



## Angel wings13

Anyone else think the babies in the tickers look sorta creepy at this stage?(32+ weeks) something about the head...


----------



## Wugz22

Yup I had a baby shower this past Sunday! One more co-workers shower next week and then we're on our own for baby stuff! I think we have most of the essentials now. The only "big" thing we haven't gotten yet is a pack-n-play. I don't really know what its for exactly... I plan on having him in his crib from day 1 (out bedroom is to tight for a bassinet) but after my maternity leave I guess I can keep it at my mom's house while she watches him. I've got so many gadgets to put him in to keep him occupied, I guess I don't know when I'd put him in a pack-n-play? Any advice, moms?


A good friend of mine just delivered this Sunday and we're going for a visit this weekend to meet the little guy! I'm so jealous, I want one of my own!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:xmas9: We're almost there!


----------



## Wugz22

Angel wings13 said:


> Anyone else think the babies in the tickers look sorta creepy at this stage?(32+ weeks) something about the head...

ha kind of monkey-ish


----------



## FTMommy01

Yes we had a "sprinkle" last weekend, just something small with friends and family since we didnt have a lot of boy stuff. We got a lot of clothes and pretty much everything we need. I am totally already in the nesting stage although it may just be part of my personality too :haha: but all the babys clothes are in the closet hanging in order his room is all done and put together and we are ready for baby! I cant believe only a few more weeks until and we could start seeing some new babies around here...cant wait!!


----------



## Angel wings13

Time is REALLY flying!!


----------



## Nazz4

My doc actually asked if I want the scan for the downs and all that stuff, and I didn't really know what was going on... so she told me I didn't really need it so I didn't take up the offer. I know it is more for people with a history and if you're over 35 so I didn't really see the point. But a 20 week scan will only be 2 and a half months away which isn't so bad... I guess if I get antsy I can do a private scan earlier. 

I'm getting bored over here waiting for the first tri to be over lol, I'm always soooo tired and it's getting old! Plus I can't wait for the miscarriage worries to go away at 12 weeks. I know I already saw the HB which reduces MC chance, but still... 

OH YEAH so I was at the elementary school teaching yesterday and one of my 3rd graders asked if I'm having a baby... I was like "how did you know?" and she goes, "I don't know!" and then this boy goes "Your belly!" and they all were asking me if its a boy or a girl lol... but I came to the conclusion that I need to start wearing some looser clothing. I know children are more observant than adults which is why they noticed and no adults have, but I guess I'll be really showing in a few weeks. I've told my sister that I'm pregnant, and OH's family, but nobody else knows. My sister thinks I should wait until after the holidays to tell my parents because they own a business and they are going to be very busy all through out the holidays so we don't want them worrying about that too. I'm going home during Thanksgiving break which is right when I'll be reaching the 2nd tri so I definitely need to wear some loose clothing and hope nobody questions why I'm not drinking or wearing my regular tight shirts lmao.


----------



## Angel wings13

Ft and wugz: are you guys having Braxton Hicks? I've only had 3 occurrences so far, 2 of which only lasted about 20 minutes total, and one for an hour....one of the shorter ones I'm not even sure if it was Braxton Hicks or a stomach cramp, from needing to use the bathroom! :haha:

I thought I had a lot more of them with my other 2, but maybe it was a little later on? Not sure....

Rose/confetti: do you remember when/how often yours were?


----------



## Wugz22

No Braxton Hicks for me! Or maybe I just don't know what to look for?


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> No Braxton Hicks for me! Or maybe I just don't know what to look for?

Nah, you'd know. They're "practice" contractions. Sorta like menstrual cramps. The further along you are, the more they intensify. For some reason I thought I'd be feeling more of them. But I don't recall for sure when they really started with my others.


----------



## confetti83

I had lots of Braxton hicks but they did not hurt my tummy just went rock hard lasted for about 20/40sec I noticed them most when I was resting.


----------



## Wugz22

I get a rock hard tummy from time to time but that's it.

My friend just gave birth last week and she said she never had BH. There were even a few ultrasounds weeks before she had the baby where they told her she was having BH and she said she couldn't tell? I don't know how you wouldn't know but maybe some women just don't? :shrug:

I wrote down my hospital bag checklist this weekend! Next weekend I might attempt to put it together!


----------



## Wugz22

Is a blood pressure of 118/84 normal??? Mine is usually super low, like 90/50 and I was just looking over my results from my last appointment and realized it seemed high!? 

Why am I paranoid that no one at my doctor's office knows what they're doing? Obviously they'd let me know if there was a concern (right?)


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> I get a rock hard tummy from time to time but that's it.
> 
> My friend just gave birth last week and she said she never had BH. There were even a few ultrasounds weeks before she had the baby where they told her she was having BH and she said she couldn't tell? I don't know how you wouldn't know but maybe some women just don't? :shrug:
> 
> I wrote down my hospital bag checklist this weekend! Next weekend I might attempt to put it together!

Yeah i looked it up, some women don't feel them, I thought everyone did, and I did with my last 2....but this pregnancy had been SO different.

I wouldn't say my belly gets hard(though it does, lol), but it's cuz he'll roll forward and press out, that's when I can tell where his head is, and sometimes shoulder or butt. :)


----------



## Angel wings13

Yes 118/84 is totally normal. I know what ya mean though, cuz mine is usually low too. Pregnancy can mess with blood pressure. You're fine :)


----------



## AnakeRose

Hey ladies!
Sorry I've been MIA lately. I see some of you are close to having your babies! Can't wait to see the photos :)

Evan is 8 weeks old today!!!

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/Nov12013_zps8259dc80.jpg


----------



## YoungAndTTC

Hello everyone! My fiancé and i have been TTC for about a year now. I got off of the depo shot almost a year ago and my periods are still irregular, so I really can't tell when I'm ovulating and how long my cycle is. 
Now here is the real question/concern. I have had sore breasts for 3 weeks now, starting only a week after my previous period, and I just thought it was my period coming on, BUT I've never had sore breasts for this long. I took a urine pregnancy test at the hospital a couple weeks ago and it came out negative, so I didn't worry about it, but than I realized it could have been too early to test for pregnancy. Since I don't know when to expect my next period, I don't know when and if I will miss my period. Any advice?!?


----------



## Angel wings13

I would start using the fertility friend app/site and start charting and using opk's.....
It's normal for cycles to be all over the place for awhile, after BC......

Until you get an idea of your pattern, try to bd every other day whenever possible. But charting will give you an idea of any pattern you may have


----------



## YoungAndTTC

Angel wings13 said:


> I would start using the fertility friend app/site and start charting and using opk's.....
> It's normal for cycles to be all over the place for awhile, after BC......
> 
> Until you get an idea of your pattern, try to bd every other day whenever possible. But charting will give you an idea of any pattern you may have


Thank you, I'll look into it :thumbup:


----------



## Wugz22

Anake he is sooooooooooo precious!!!!!!!!


----------



## confetti83

Sooo cute Anake. I have been assessing Nicks development lately and he has not smiled properly yet. Doc told us to adjust his age re milestones so he is 4weeks adjusted age. He is starting to feed a bit less frequently and he is staying on his own more. Today I managed to do all the cleaning plus we are going to do some muffins with Wayne. I can see a bit of light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## FTMommy01

I do get braxton hicks, a lot actually! I never got them with my first or at least i never noticed them. But this time they come and go and only last about 30-40 seconds, I read that if you move your position they will stop. 

YoungAndTTC- Definitely start using an app or tracking your cycles somehow, even if they are irregular its good to know when you had a period, for how long and when you ovulated. I also suggest buying cheap ovulation tests so you know when to baby dance...its all about the timing!!


----------



## Angel wings13

Timing and either a lot of luck, or patience! What was that YouTube video, the one that showed what :spermy: had to go thru by scaling it up to human size? Thegreat human race or something?


----------



## AnakeRose

confetti83 said:


> Sooo cute Anake. I have been assessing Nicks development lately and he has not smiled properly yet. Doc told us to adjust his age re milestones so he is 4weeks adjusted age. He is starting to feed a bit less frequently and he is staying on his own more. Today I managed to do all the cleaning plus we are going to do some muffins with Wayne. I can see a bit of light at the end of the tunnel.

Right, he was supposed to be due after Evan. Amazing how different babies are when they're early. I saw a baby that was born at 32 weeks and was 8 weeks old and she was SOOOOOO tiny!! Made Evan look huge!


----------



## Angel wings13

Evan is a big boy! :) and of course a total cutie! I LOVE the Halloween pic you posted on fb! 

I want to try to get my doc to check Triston's position this Wednesday, instead of 2 weeks from now, like he said he was going to do....I'm 99.99% positive he's still transverse. Only 3% of babies are transverse at 34 weeks, and 90% of those babies will not turn, most are simply too big to get their head around the pelvic crest and ligaments. Since he said he was going to do what he could with diagnostic codes to get my cesarean approved. But if baby is breech, then he would have no problem. And an external version at this age, in transverse lie, is not likely to work and has too many risks. I also read that an anterior placenta can make the external version risky, since it's in the way of the area they need to manipulate. So IF my doc recommends one I will refuse. I doubt he'll "recommend" it anyways, though he might "offer" it. No thanks! The one bad thing is that I read that even with a c section, the transverse position is the toughest. I think it may require a larger incision. Now that he's getting bigger/stronger, I'm actually in a bit of pain throughout the day. His head/shoulders are constantly rubbing against my rib cage.


----------



## FTMommy01

Have any of you thought about having a photographer take some hospital pictures? I found this website https://brittanygphotography.com/blog/?p=1597 and absolutely fell in love I wish I would have done it with my first too! I love the story it tells, especially the last picture with the doctor walking away...gave me the chills! But one of my best friends is a photographer and has agreed to do this for me, I'm so excited!!


----------



## AnakeRose

we didn't do a lot of photos in the hospital. My mom took a few, but she was too busy rubbing my back while I was having a contraction.


----------



## FTMommy01

SO I got my uiltrasound last night because he was measuring a little big and it turns out I have a ton of extra fluid AND he is measuring 35 weeks already and Im only 32 weeeks! They also said he is already 6lbs, sooo Ive got a big baby on my hands! I go back in another 2 weeks for an ultrasound to keep checking his weight and growth the doctor says she doubts I make it to my due date though. I do not want to be induced or have a C section though so I hope everything goes ok. She said she is a little concerned with my extra fluid because it tends to make your water break a little early so hopefully not too early!!


----------



## confetti83

My Hb took some photos at the hospital. 

I hope baby stays in Ft he will be soooo cute all chubby!


----------



## Angel wings13

I'm dying for another scan! Just haven't had the time to book a 4 D one STILL. My last 2 scans they said I had "a good amount of amniotic fluid " - I wonder if that's "good" ad in "what you should have" or "wow! That's quite a good amount!" As in extra.

My water didn't break on it's own with either boys, not even my second when I went from 3cm to 9 1/2 in 45 minutes. But this pregnancy is SO different. I found out the rib pain I'm having is.called chondrocryitis(sp?) And basically is the inflammation of rib cartilage. It really sucks. It's so sore and tender and has a burning stinging sensation.


----------



## Wugz22

I hear ya Angel I want another scan too! FT Mommy sounds like you've got a healthy guy in there! That's good! I don't think the doctor's will have any reason to give me another scan before birth. I'm measuring right on target, no concerns... of course I'm thankful for that but I would LOVE another scan! I swear every preggo I know is having scans all through the third trimester, I feel like my Doctor is stingy! Let's check on this baby's size or SOMETHING!!!!! 

So I am having trouble finding places to put everything. I am OCD about clutter and having stuff out. I like everything hidden away somewhere until I need it. What do I do with this swing, bouncer, gym, bumbo seat, highchair, ahhhhhh!!!! Where does it all go???


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> I hear ya Angel I want another scan too! FT Mommy sounds like you've got a healthy guy in there! That's good! I don't think the doctor's will have any reason to give me another scan before birth. I'm measuring right on target, no concerns... of course I'm thankful for that but I would LOVE another scan! I swear every preggo I know is having scans all through the third trimester, I feel like my Doctor is stingy! Let's check on this baby's size or SOMETHING!!!!!
> 
> So I am having trouble finding places to put everything. I am OCD about clutter and having stuff out. I like everything hidden away somewhere until I need it. What do I do with this swing, bouncer, gym, bumbo seat, highchair, ahhhhhh!!!! Where does it all go???

You'll eventually accept that there just actually isn't a place for everything afterall, lol. Some of the stuff you aren't gonna use for awhile, like the high chair, etc, you can put in the garage/attic/etc....the swing and gym will probably get moved around from room to room. Jason is OCD about stuff too...I'm in the middle...not a slob, not a neat freak - though there are SOME things I get anal about :haha: like back when I used to bartend, I always had everything set up "just so", and on busier nights with multiple bartenders I was constantly going behind the others and fixing their mess, lol. Honestly though, once he's old enough to really play, you're gonna have a hard time keeping things perfectly neat. Just doesn't happen.


----------



## Nazz4

Hey chicas, glad everyone is ok. Evan is so cute lol.

Angel i get costochondritis sometimes, i had it really bad when i was 18, but i dont think that is what youre talking about... not sure, but if it is the same or similar i know how much it sucks! I went to the hospital once for it because i actually thought i was dying. 

So i had a doc appointment today and OH and i decided we are going to do the 12 week scan for all the genetic whatsits. Ilim actually kind of nervous about it but i know i shouldnt be. I heard the heartbeat today with the doppler so that was pretty cool! It was 166, but i think last time it was like 150ish? Do you think that is bad?


----------



## AnakeRose

nah you're good :) Evan did that the whole way through.


----------



## Wugz22

Nazz my baby's heartbeat usually ranges from 138-150. It's been as low as 110 and as high as 160! A range is a good thing, it means he responds to increasing activity well... or something like that! Sometimes they'll catch him while he's sleeping and its super low, and then the pushing will wake him and BAM is shoots up like a rocket. 

If its continues to stay up near those 160's, I'm guessing girl for Nazz!!!:pink:


----------



## Nazz4

I did hear that higher hearbeat means girl wives tale :) it would be nice to have a girl baby in the family since OHs sister already has a boy, but I really don't care either way since I want both at some point. 

We already have first names down: Finn for a boy and Fey for a girl. We want to go with Irish first names since he is of Irish bloodline and then Hebrew middle names since I am Jewish and Israeli and most of my family have Hebrew names. I'm thinking middle name Hanna or Anna for a girl that way she would kind of have both of my grandmothers names (one was named Felicia so Fey could be short for that sorta and then the other is named Hanna, but everyone calls her Annie). Haven't decided on a Hebrew boy name yet though... Maybe Samuel for my grandpa, but that is my brothers middle name too. But do you guys like Hanna or Anna better for a middle name for a Fey?


----------



## FTMommy01

Cute names Nazz! 

I do love having extra scans but it does worry me, with excess fluid there is just so much that could do wrong and then there is nothing that could go wrong. Its just worrysome. My next scan is in 2 weeks so Im hoping they have more answers. Google is not my friend right now :cry:


----------



## AnakeRose

oooh I like Fey Hanna...They sound similar, but the extra H sound makes it sound softer :)


----------



## Wugz22

FT stay away from Google!


----------



## AnakeRose

Yes resist the urge to google!!! 



wugz22 said:


> ft stay away from google!


----------



## Angel wings13

I just watched a YouTube video of a c section for breech baby (cuz my bf told me not to, it got me curious, lol) - they really had to yank that baby out! It only reinforced my desire for a c-section! Seeing the difficulty required for cesarean, it makes the whole coming out the hoo-ha that much worse IMO!


----------



## Nazz4

Yeah my OHs sisters baby daddy told us about when he was watching her C section and he said they took all her organs out that were in the way, put them on a table, yanked out the baby, and shoved all her organs back in. Doesnt sound fun, but it is better than vaginally having a breeched baby.


----------



## FTMommy01

getting another 4d ultrasound today :blush: I couldnt resist they were offering a HALF OFF special today!!


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> Yeah my OHs sisters baby daddy told us about when he was watching her C section and he said they took all her organs out that were in the way, put them on a table, yanked out the baby, and shoved all her organs back in. Doesnt sound fun, but it is better than vaginally having a breeched baby.

Yeah it's no wonder people are sore after surgery! A loooong time ago I participated in this "vet for a day" thing at an animal hospital, and I witnessed a neuter and a spay. The neuter is very straightforward, obviously, but I was amazed at the spay - they were so rough! The vet literally pulled out the intestines and whatnot and just plopped them on the table, cut and clamped off the tubes, then just sorta stuffed everything back in. The cat's body was being jostled around from the sheer roughness of the taking out/putting in organs...I mean obviously I know they don't feel it under anesthesia, but I wonder ifthey were a bit more gentle about it if the post surgical pain would be a little less...I guess after years of doing it they just do things quicker and realize that they aren't "actually" hurting them....


----------



## Angel wings13

Yea ft! :happydance:
I've had so mulch going on, I haven't booked one but I REALLY want to! I know next Wednesday I'm getting a quick position check scan at the doc , but obviously it's not the same! Idk if I should really spend the extra $100 for a private one for the third time though...can't wait to see your pics!!!

Oh, and PLEASE everyone- keep fingers and toes crossed that my little guy remains transverse till next Wednesday so I KNOW I'm getting a c-section! I'm simply TERRIFIED to go thru birth again, after what happened last time - keep us in your thoughts please!! :flower:


----------



## Wugz22

Fingers crossed, Angel Wings! 

FT, post those pics!!!

Ok, how do you know when you've dropped? Is it super obvious? The left pic is from last week and the right is from today... Is this a drop or just my imagination?
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2013-11-13 at 8.25.24 PM.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> Fingers crossed, Angel Wings!
> 
> FT, post those pics!!!
> 
> Ok, how do you know when you've dropped? Is it super obvious? The left pic is from last week and the right is from today... Is this a drop or just my imagination?

Hmm...to me, the one on the left your belly looks bigger, I thought the one on the right looks like it was taken awhile ago...

You can't always "see" the drop. You can usually feel it though. You'll feel more pressure, sometimes even directly on your cervix, also the"drop" can happen over time, in stages. It's possible to drop a bit, then REALLY drop - usually a major drop isn't until about 36 weeks, especially with your first. I dropped later than that with both my boys. Besides low pressure, usually you'll feel less pressure on your lungs and stomach. I know my bubs loves snuggling close to my lungs/stomach. I rarely even eat 2 meals a day. I just don't have any room, and I'm uncomfortable a lot - besides the inflamed rib, I often feel like I can't breathe. He was moving big time early this morning, making me nervous he was trying to flip - and usually throughout the day he'll roll forward and that's when I feel his head poking out my side, but he stayed more inward today. I'm pretty sure he didn't flip though.


----------



## FTMommy01

oh...my...gosh, I am in loooove!! :cloud9: He already has the chubbiest cheeks! She said he is still weighing in a a hefty 6lbs 2oz and you can tell in his pictures lol :blush:

Enjoy!!!

Angel- Fingers crossed bubs stays in his position!!
 



Attached Files:







baby1.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 1









baby2.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 1









baby 3.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Angel wings13

Aww..grat pics ft! Love them!!


----------



## Angel wings13

Wow, just over 6 lbs already!? You're having a big boy!


----------



## FTMommy01

I know, Im a little nervous! My midwife is doing scans every other week to keep track of his growth, just to make sure he isnt getting too big in there!


----------



## Wugz22

OMG he's precious!!!!!!! How perfect is he????

Lol yeah Angel Wings, my hubs can't seem to figure out that he needs to stand in the exact same spot every week to take my picture or it makes it hard to tell what's happening! He was super close to me for the last pic and then farther on this recent one I guess, but I promise I'm bigger! :) I know this because NOTHING fits me anymore, not even maternity clothes that I bought in 2nd tri!


----------



## confetti83

Awwwww he is sooo cute Ft.

Wugz some babies dont engage at all thet engage during labour so bump does not drop. But I see a diff in your pics.

Angel I hope you get your x section you are really getting close.


----------



## AnakeRose

such a cutie pie FT!!


----------



## Angel wings13

Well 5 more days! He's definitely transverse still! He was partying up a storm yesterday and thus morning, and was making me nervous, but he's been rolled forward off and on for the last hour, and there is no doubt. Head is definitely poking out my right side, and butt on the left, just under my ribs. Hang on little buddy!


----------



## Angel wings13

At this stage I think his head is probably too big to turn, he's above and somewhat to the outside of the point of my pelvis, I read that's why transverse babies at 32-34 weeks often can't turn, they can't get their head around the pelvis and round ligaments. Not that he seems to be trying - I think he's simply comfy where he's at. Lol.


----------



## Angel wings13

I think nesting has kicked in a bit- but it's a little askew :haha:
I have all the parts of the swing spread out, then decided to set up the portable crib/bassinet/pack n play thing, which got me thinking about setting up the blankets, so all my receiving blankets are now neatly folded and inside the pack n play, next to the bassinet attachment. Portable mobile is hung. Re-arranged a few small things in our bedroom and have the pack n play perfectly wedged in a corner. The thicker fleece blankets are only going to be used when going somewhere if cold out - it's not necessary for indoor use in Florida winter, lol. I have the diaper bag all set up. A stack of newborn diapers (forgot how cute those little things are - though I doubt he'll be in them long!), travel wipes, portable changing pad, ready to use-with disposable bottles- formula, burp cloth, a little binky case with 2 binkies , a soft crinkly toy book, a spare onesie and spare outfit, a receiving blanket, bib, and spare socks. Car seat is ready to be fitted in the car. Complete with a couple hanging toys and head support. I have all his clothes organized by size and type, onesies, then sleep gowns, then sleep n plays, then actual "outfits", all 0-3 months, then outfits for older than 3 months, then accessories- scratch mittens, bibs, hats, socks. I have a bin that has baby toiletries, which I'm going to further breakdown once I buy a couple storage cubes. I already have the shelves and bins and dividers. Target has the best assortment of organizers! So yeah, I'm nesting :)


----------



## AnakeRose

OMG Angel I'm so excited for you! Can't wait to see the little guy :D

Evan must be on yet another growth spurt. Fed him his regular 6oz bottle tonight and the little guy was STILL hungry!! I think we finally stopped at 10oz because he fell asleep. I'm glad I started formula feeding because there's no way I would have been able to produce enough for him. I've been taking every herbal remedy and domperidone and I can only get 4 oz every time I pump, which usually is only 3-4 times a day (if he lets me!). Now to go through his clothes tomorrow to see what doesn't fit anymore. Been taking a LOT of it out lately!!


----------



## confetti83

Anake I am supplementing with formula and yay for me he slept from 7pm till 12am ladt night he woke every 2hrs after. The gas prob is getting better every day but he seems to be a high needs baby wanting to be held and doesnt play alone a lot. I hope this will subside once he starts crawling.


----------



## confetti83

Wow Angel that is some super nesting!


----------



## confetti83

Wow Angel that is some super nesting!


----------



## confetti83

Wow Angel that is some super nesting!


----------



## confetti83

Anake I am supplementing with formula and yay for me he slept from 7pm till 12am ladt night he woke every 2hrs after. The gas prob is getting better every day but he seems to be a high needs baby wanting to be held and doesnt play alone a lot. I hope this will subside once he starts crawling.


----------



## Nazz4

Yay angel when are they doing your c section? 

My boobs and tummy are super itchy! And everyone told me that I "popped out" this week. Although I'm sure if you dont know im pregnant you still cant tell. Im going home for turkey day so I hope my family just thinks ive been eating too much lately lol. Im scared they may get suspicious, especially since im a horrible liar. 

So when is everyone due? Im ready to see all the babies lol. And anake and confetti you need to post more pics!


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> Yay angel when are they doing your c section?
> 
> My boobs and tummy are super itchy! And everyone told me that I "popped out" this week. Although I'm sure if you dont know im pregnant you still cant tell. Im going home for turkey day so I hope my family just thinks ive been eating too much lately lol. Im scared they may get suspicious, especially since im a horrible liar.
> 
> So when is everyone due? Im ready to see all the babies lol. And anake and confetti you need to post more pics!


Idk, tomorrow us when I'll find out for sure IF they are doing one...I'm 90% sure he's not head down, if he'd roll forward I could be 100% sure....otherwise I have to pray my other health issues will be enough for cesarean approval. But tomorrow, doc will check, and if he's not head down they WILL book me for a c section, even if he happens to turn miraculously after that, it won't matter, the section will already be booked. I'm SO EXCITED For tomorrow! Been 18 seeks since I've had a scan!


----------



## FTMommy01

Yayyy fingers crossed angel!!

I have my appointment with the thyroid specialist today, I hope he doesnt have to put me on any meds. My midwife said because im so borderline with my levels she just wants a second opinion. I just want one appointment where they say "everything looks good" lol but I know thats a far shot!


----------



## FTMommy01

PS: Nazz- Im due the 28th of december but Im thinking I will go a week or two early with him being so big! 

PSS- Baby was rolling like crazy last night then I went to the bathroom and I lost part of my plug, just a little bit so nothing to worry about but just reminds me that my body is getting ready!!!


----------



## AnakeRose

Wow Angel, you sound like me when I was nesting!!

Nazz, are you telling everyone you're pregnant at the dinner?? You'll be 12 weeks! 

Confetti, glad your little guy is sleeping better :) 

Yes I should post more pics ;)


----------



## Angel wings13

Ft- is it possible you're a little further along than you thought?
Pregnancy does often mess with thyroid levels, they are actually supposed to be slightly off when preggo - but maybe she means you're slightly off THAT, if it's real slight and you're not really having symptoms, it's very possible the endo may decide to keep you off meds. I know that if your levels are LOW (t3 & t4), then ask for armour thyroid - some docs prescribe the synthetic synthroid, but armour is natural and completely harmless to you and baby. If your levels of t3 and t4 are high, they may put you on PTU, if you weren't preggo they would use methimazole - both are thyroid suppressants. But PTU is more often used in pregnancy.


----------



## Wugz22

When are we supposed to loose our plug? I swear I just have this feeling that the baby is going to be late! I don't know why. At my doctor's appointment, my OB said he wouldn't let me go a week past my due date. I just really, really want him to come naturally, I have no idea why but I just don't think he will!!!

Come 37 weeks and I'll be trying every trick in the book!

Nazz Dec. 20 is my date. 

I noticed that there will be a full moon a couple days before that... hopefully the myths are true!:happydance:


----------



## confetti83

Wugz maybe you could try swimming if there is a pool near you. Water sure did move Nick lol. Loosing your plug does not mean that labour is near.

Pls dont try the castor oil trick it is yucky plus it may give you diarreha all for nothing.


----------



## Wugz22

Love the new pic confetti! Yeah I had a friend try castor oil and it totally didn't work, and made for a really tough couple of hours...

I didn't think of swimming!

I've heard bouncing on a ball, walking, DTD...

Any other old wives tales that anyone's had luck with?


----------



## FTMommy01

Wugz with my first I tried every trick in the book and nothing worked then the night before I went to my parents house for dinner and has some spicy tacos and my water broke the next morning!! My friend said she would walk everyday and it did the trick for her!

Angel- they went ahead and did more bloodwork to see where my levels were again since they were so borderline the first two times and youre right he said its common for that to happen in pregnancy, so we will wait for the results form the bloodwork and as long as they havent dropped anymore he will keep me off medication :happydance: I will have to go back 4 weeks after the baby comes to get tested again and make sure they go back to normal if for some reason they dont they will have to look into it a little more. So hopefully its just pregnancy related!! 

I get another scan tomorrow to check growth again, I dont know if i am further along than I thought or not but everyday someone comments on how big Ive got and Ive been so umcomfortable, I hope he at least comes 1-2 weeks early I dont know if I can make it full term with this chubster!!


----------



## Angel wings13

I'm at the doc office, should be getting called back any minute! Fingers crossed!! Will update!


----------



## Angel wings13

The scan took all of 2 minutes. He just measured the head circumference, abdomen, and femur, his estimated weight right now is 6 lbs 4 oz.... Scares me a bit cuz my other boys "looked"/measured small, I was told my youngest wouldn't even be 6 lbs, yet both were over 8 lbs...
By some unholy miracle today his head was down, but I'm confused cuz then the doc went over too my right side, just under my ribs, and said that was his abdomen. Then he was under my left ribs measuring his femur..that's a weird position. As I'm typing this, a round ball just poked out my right side. I guess he's still flipping, since I have a good amount of fluid, he's able to still move a decent amount.....
:cry: idk what to think or do....how can I possibly feel "something" round poking out my right side and left side at the same time? Not just me, anyone who touches my belly can tell, when he pops out like that. 
I'm so terrified. I haven't stopped crying. My blood pressure was high so I had to wait on my side and have them re take it till it went down. On top of all this, Jason and I have been fighting off and on the last few days. I feel like a psychological mess. I'm SO scared after what happened last time.


----------



## FTMommy01

Oh angel Im so sorry :hugs: I now its scary to think about, was the doctor able to give you any comfort?? They for sure will not schedule a c section now? Does he know how terrified you are? :flower: dont cry, we are here!


----------



## Angel wings13

FTMommy01 said:


> Oh angel Im so sorry :hugs: I now its scary to think about, was the doctor able to give you any comfort?? They for sure will not schedule a c section now? Does he know how terrified you are? :flower: dont cry, we are here!

No comfort at all. He said his biggest concern is the obvious "psychological barrier" I have in regards to labor. Well, yeah! That's for a reason. Now I'm worried I'll have to deal with excruciating labor then end up in an EMCS, which would mean getting the worst of both worlds. All I can hope for, I guess, is that for whatever reason last time was just a freak occurrence. But I don't think so. I think my uterus, with it's surgical clips and scarring just can't seem to handle it. I think the second birth being do much worse than the first is a bad sign...plus the hemorrhage, luckily relatively minor, but since then I've had MC's, and more stress on my uterus. 

All around just a bad day. A couple days ago I was reading one of the emails I get about pregnancy, and thus Lady was telling her birth story, and just READING about it made me anxious and start crying. Today he did the group B Strep test, as well as a regular culture, and I even cried during that! I mean of course it's uncomfortable, but mostly it gives me insane anxiety. Idk why I'm SO hormonal this pregnancy and never was with my other boys. Jason and I have rarely argued in the 6 years we've been together, yet the last few months we argue a lot. Sometimes I can tell it's my hormones, but sometimes I feel like he's not there or supportive of ME, like he's strictly focused on getting the baby he's always wanted. I'm glad he's happy about the baby, of course, but I just feel lonely and depressed and I've told him this so many times, but nothing changes. I don't get it. I know all thus stress isn't good for, me and the baby. Which makes me stress more! It's getting hard to tell what are true feelings and what my hormones are telling me. It's so ironic, cuz my ex didn't really want kids, yet I had (other than severe morning sickness with #1 and severe heartburn with #2) great pregnancies. This one has been really hard, despite both of us wanting a baby and it being planned and everything. Just makes everything more confusing. :cry:


----------



## Wugz22

So sorry you're having a rough time, Angel! Hang in there! Just keep reminding yourself that whatever happens during L&D is only temporary! I know that is so easy to say, but whenever I get myself all worked up I just think about the fact that the next day, it'll be over, and that's when the fun begins :) We are strong women! We can do this! (I hope!!! :flower:)


----------



## Angel wings13

Thanks guys, that's sweet of you. Even just being able to vent here can help a little. I get overwhelmed sometimes. It seems like so much ID's starting to.happen so fast...the baby, and all the preparations, plus holidays! Trying to mentally and physically be ready is getting harder and harder.


----------



## FTMommy01

I agree Angel, Im right there with ya...its almost over though its so hard because we are so close yet still could be weeks away! Im the same way with my DH right now, I blame hormones, I tend to find myself focusing more on the things he hasnt done to help out during this pregnancy rather than the so many things he has done to help...even just saying it here makes me realize he actually has done a lot but for some reason I tend to bring up the negative a lot right now.


----------



## Nazz4

Angel I'd say do something to take your mind off it... go have a day with some girl friends and get a mani pedi or something! I've found lately that if I ever start to get annoyed with OH or annoyed with anything at all I go shopping and it makes me feel better (which is maybe not good for my wallet lol, but I think it is better than being angry and stressed). I haven't gotten anything for baby yet though because I've been buying crap for family and friends for the holidays so I'll wait until after the holidays when we can spend some money on baby. 

My good news is that I felt the baby move last night while I was in the shower! At first I freaked out and didn't know what it was... I almost screamed for OH and then I realized it was something I never felt before and it wasn't painful or anything. Just a little flutter on the left side of my uterus for like 1 or 2 seconds. When I told OH he almost cried lol. In a good way.

But no I am not telling my family at dinner when I go see them next week. My oldest sister already knows and OHs family knows and my best friend. Last time I was pregnant my parents and my other sister did not react very well at all... telling us we are not ready and my dad and sister were throwing around the abortion idea. I explained to them that if I wanted to have an abortion I wouldn't have told them I was pregnant, I would have had an abortion already and not told them anything at all. 

After they got over the initial shock of it all I could tell they were all getting excited about it though; my sister asked if she could be with me when giving birth and my dad would call me or text me all the time asking how I was doing. But when it turned out to be ectopic/abdominal they did not seem too sad about it either. I feel bad though because I'm not telling my brother and his girl friend either, and they were really excited last time when we told them... but my brother can't keep a secret.

Anyways mostly the reason we don't want to tell them yet is because they own a business and they are going to be very stressed during the Holidays with it all, so we are going to wait until after Christmas is over so they don't have me to freak out about also. Which is not too bad, I'll be telling them when I'm around 4 months so it is only like a month delay. I think they will feel better about it this time around anyways because I'm graduating BEFORE the baby comes and OH has a better job now, and hopefully it won't be as shocking as it was the first time anyways. Plus if their business does well for Christmas then they will already be in a good mood anyways. If it does bad though... :wacko: lol. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Angel wings13

I know how you feel, my parents weren't thrilled with the last pregnancy (the twin MC), but were starting to come around and even talked about how nice it would be to finally have a little girl (I wad the last girl! Lol)....but the MC was bad even as MC's go, and because of my particular health problems, the fact I hemmorhaged with my youngest and again hemmorhaged with the MC, my mom got it in her head I would die. Like literally thought carrying a baby would kill me....and apparently discussed this fear with my brother. Who awhile after the MC said that although he wad sorry, he thought carrying twins to term would have killed me - huh?? He was bring dead serious too, and even was teary eyed. So this time around my family didn't find out till 14 weeks, and of course were less than thrilled. But like I told Jason, they'd come around. And they definitely have! Lol! My mom keeps saying how excited she is, and God forbid if I don't call her the minute I'm out of the doc office! She does still fear for me and what could happen in labor - she was in the room with my youngest, and that just wasn't fun for ANYONE. It was scary. She's blown away that I'm not getting a scheduled c section. So many complications last time - sigh. Trying to look at things in a positive manner. Not easy. Since he's clearly not done settling into his position, who knows? Maybe when I go into labor he'll have his head poking out my side and they'll do the section. I guess that's the only hope I have left. I keep thinking if my doc appt hasn't gotten moved up(they called the day before asking me to come in an hour early), he wouldn't have been sleeping for the scan, since when I got home he poked his head up and out my side like usual - had the scan been then, he would have been labeled breech. :muaha: what a ride this has been


----------



## FTMommy01

Just got back from my growth scan, Im 34 weeks and he is measuring 39 weeks and weighing in at 7lbs 15oz, a 1oz away from 8lbs...yikes! lol I go back December 5th and if he is still measuring that far ahead doctor said we will probably talk about inducing around 37 weeks which would put me at the week of December 9th..ahhh which seems so soon, we will see! His pictures are sooo funny he kept opening his eyes and he was drinking the fluid while we were watching him, he looks like he has a double chin and the chunkiest cheeks!


----------



## AnakeRose

wow! so much has happened since I was last here! Hang in there ladies :flower:

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/IMG_20131106_102912_zps8a0fec0b.jpg


----------



## Nazz4

Yup i wish everyone good luck with whatever is happening. And anake your boy looks like he should be holding a beer and watching football. ..or hockey or whatever lol.


----------



## Wugz22

Such a cutie!!!

At my prenatal today, they hooked me up to the monitor because I was complaining about some cramping and diarrhea all week, and it showed I'm having contractions 3 mins apart! Not dilated very much though. What does this mean? Any experience ladies?


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> Such a cutie!!!
> 
> At my prenatal today, they hooked me up to the monitor because I was complaining about some cramping and diarrhea all week, and it showed I'm having contractions 3 mins apart! Not dilated very much though. What does this mean? Any experience ladies?

What number did your contractions get up to? They start hurting pretty bad in the high 80s, and real bad in high 90s...but even though they were 3 minutes apart, since they sent you home, it must just be Braxton Hicks. True contractions around 7 minutes apart they want you in the hospital....by not very much - how much do you mean? Were you a full cm or more, or just slightly open? I know some women that dilated 2 cm but stayed that way for a couple weeks! Doc checked my cervix on Wednesday and said I'm completely tight and closed. But in my personal experience, that can change for me at the drop of a hat! I don't see myself going into labor in the next week or anything, but just in case, we're celebrating our anniversary this weekend instead of next! You just never know! In 20 minutes I'll be 37 weeks and officially considered full term. And since he weighs at least 6 1/2 lbs, I know he won't be super tiny even if delivered tomorrow! If don't get a cesarean, I just pray he doesn't get too big!!


----------



## Wugz22

The number got up to at least 90-99 every time I had one. My nurse practitioner said they definitely weren't braxton hicks! But I was only half a CM so they said just wait and see!

I'm still having them this morning. It's like non-stop! They aren't so bad that I can't talk or walk through them, but enough to make me feel like I can't do much. I'm just wondering what the heck is this? Is this how I'll feel for the next 4 weeks or does this mean baby is on the way sooner? 

They bumped my appointment for next week up as early as they could, which will be Wednesday to check the progression. 

??????????????????????:shrug::shrug::shrug:


----------



## Wugz22

I feel like these steps are out of order... It should be dilation and THEN contractions!


----------



## Wugz22

contractions on the right
 



Attached Files:







photo-17.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> I feel like these steps are out of order... It should be dilation and THEN contractions!

Oh wow, yeah, 90s are real. But actually, it is contractions THEN dilate. The contraction pushes the baby down, and the pressure dilated the cervix.

Technically, yeah, you could have the baby whenever! But at 1/2 cm, you could contract off and on for awhile too. It really could go either way!


----------



## Angel wings13

Wow, the way things are looking, you and ft might have you're baby before me!!


----------



## Wugz22

Well I'm glad to know that these contractions might actually be helping me dilate! At least they aren't just here for my enjoyment:dohh:

They seemed to have calmed now after I've been up and cleaning all morning. *panic over*

Ok someone just posted this and I CRIED.MY.EYE.OUT.

You have to watch!

https://thestir.cafemom.com/baby/164477/dad_takes_breathtaking_video_of


----------



## B Michaelson

Hi ladies. It has been a long time...

Just wanted to pop in to say congrats to all of you. I see you are all expecting or have LO's now. Pretty awesome!

AFM, had to step away during our break (5-6 months) because it was pretty hard on me. We did go back to ttc and after a few more months got a bfp but lost the LO. I am on recovery cycle 2 so hopefully there will be a bfp in sight one day soon.

Take care and again, congrats!!


----------



## Angel wings13

B Michaelson said:


> Hi ladies. It has been a long time...
> 
> Just wanted to pop in to say congrats to all of you. I see you are all expecting or have LO's now. Pretty awesome!
> 
> AFM, had to step away during our break (5-6 months) because it was pretty hard on me. We did go back to ttc and after a few more months got a bfp but lost the LO. I am on recovery cycle 2 so hopefully there will be a bfp in sight one day soon.
> 
> Take care and again, congrats!!


Wow ! Nice to see you! I'm so sorry about your loss :hugs:
I know how hard that is. You should check out this other thread I go on here, it's called "the bfp before the would of been due date"
I know it should say "have" instead of "of" but that's the way it's spelled in the thread. I'm not as close to the ladies there as on this thread, for one thing there's a lot of people on that one! But it's a great thread and everyone, unfortunately, shares the experience of MC.....everyone is different, but personally it usually helps me to talk about things like that. Especially on an online forum where it's technically typing and not "talking". There's a big mix of people, done have already had their rainbow, some are preggo, some ttc...... That thread and this one are pretty much the only ones I even go on!

:dust: hope you get your bfp soon!!
.


----------



## Wugz22

B Michaelson said:


> Hi ladies. It has been a long time...
> 
> Just wanted to pop in to say congrats to all of you. I see you are all expecting or have LO's now. Pretty awesome!
> 
> AFM, had to step away during our break (5-6 months) because it was pretty hard on me. We did go back to ttc and after a few more months got a bfp but lost the LO. I am on recovery cycle 2 so hopefully there will be a bfp in sight one day soon.
> 
> Take care and again, congrats!!

So sorry for your loss :( Sending tons and tons of baby dust your way!!!:dust:


----------



## B Michaelson

Thx ladies. 

I reread my post and realized it sounded a bit focused on my loss. I came to congratulate you guys. I think it is awesome you are all still together and got bfps!


----------



## Wugz22

Don't apologize!!! It's so good to hear from you!!


----------



## Wugz22

Angel Wings you're full term!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz- I know! Lol, sorta scary but exciting! Everytime I walk post the pack n play in our bedroom, I half expect to see a baby! :haha:

I was at a friend's house last night and there were some people from work I haven't seen in awhile, this one guy said "hey, you could have the baby on your drive home!" 
I said don't say that!! Lol.

Tonight we're going to dinner and to see catching fire for our anniversary, which is technically next Saturday, but the boys are off of school and visiting their cousins till Tuesday, so we're celebrating tonight, plus I figured next Saturday is just too close. And I'm dying to see the movie # lol! We're trying to figure where to eat at, we usually try to go somewhere relatively nice for our anniversary, but I don't have dressy maternity clothes....I have pretty nice outfits, of course, but not $50/plate dinner style nice...if you know what I mean...plus who wants to be dressed up at the movies, not to mention I know my left foot will probably blow up any nice, fancy heel I own, and I don't want to ruin any nice shoes! So we're probably just gonna go to a regular restaurant - like Outback or something. Then there's the issue of my giants playing the cowboys (HUGE rivalry for anyone that doesn't watch NFL), so normally we'd go to a sports bar, but Jason won't drink. I keep telling him I really don't mind (and I mean it- I don't mind at all), but he says he only likes to drink if I am (Awwww...lol). Oh well, my bday is the day after Christmas, and we plan on getting pretty smashed for it this year :haha: !


----------



## Angel wings13

B Michaelson said:


> Thx ladies.
> 
> I reread my post and realized it sounded a bit focused on my loss. I came to congratulate you guys. I think it is awesome you are all still together and got bfps!

Aww, hun, don't apologize! And you didn't come off that way anyhow! Even if you had, I doubt anyone would mind! It just stuck out for me cuz I can relate - I think we all were just trying to be supportive. 

But, stop saying "you guys" - you're one of us too! There from the beginning! Just cuz you took a break doesn't put you in a separate group! If only tigger would show up, we'd have everyone that wad here since the beginning of the Nut Hut !


I wonder what's going on with pdubs and tassie? I think tassie would be about half way thru her pregnancy - does that seem right? And 2nd try - it's been FOREVER since she stopped by!


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz - I keep meaning to ask you, but did you have any friends from FL go to your baby shower? The only reason I ask is at my son's school picnic awhile back, I wad talking to the parents of my son's friend, and she said they had just been to Illinois for a baby shower, and that the mother liked Disney stuff, and I thought about you (cuz your avatar)....I know it's a long shot, but ya never know! It can be a small world sometimes! Hmm...now I'm not sure if she said Illinois...could have been Indiana or Ohio....:dohh: baby brain!


----------



## Angel wings13

How crazy would it be if we had our babies on the same day?!!? It's possible! With you only 6 days behind me and 1/2 cm dilated, and ft mommy having a big baby that is measuring about the same size if mine even though her EDD is 2 weeks behind mine I don't think she'll be making it till her due date!


----------



## AnakeRose

B Michaelson said:


> Thx ladies.
> 
> I reread my post and realized it sounded a bit focused on my loss. I came to congratulate you guys. I think it is awesome you are all still together and got bfps!

Hey girl! nice to see you again. So sorry for your loss :hugs: 

Don't apologize! you went thru something very traumatic for you. Just know we're always around for ya!


----------



## AnakeRose

Evan is 11 weeks old today!

He's passed out on my shoulder right now. It's the only way I can get him to nap during the day lately. He'll sleep in his crib no problem at night, but not during the day. Makes it hard to do stuff around the house. 

Evan hit a miilestone yesterday! He rolled over!! 

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/IMG_20131124_123217_zps8370b474.jpg


----------



## B Michaelson

Thanks ladies!

It's good to see you all again and know you are doing well.


----------



## Wugz22

Angel that would be crazy! But totally possible that they will be born super close together! I still think its crazy we all got those BPFs one after the other.

Haha and no, I didn't have any Florida friends at my shower, but THAT would be super insane!

Yay for hitting milestones, Anake!!!!!! 

So a question about milestones, if your baby is born 3 weeks early, would you expect all of his milestones to be delayed then? I can already tell I'll be the mother worried that my kiddo isn't laughing or smiling on time!!!


----------



## AnakeRose

Yes you should adjust for the early time. I think Evan was born a week late so he's running at a 12-13 week rate right now. 

I have to ask my doctor if he's gaining too much weight though. He has such chubby cheeks and he's chunky...I just don't want him to go through life overweight like I did. I'm probably just being paranoid. The poor baby screams when he's hungry and I can't just not feed him!


----------



## FTMommy01

Yay Angel for being full term!!! Im excited for Thanksgiving this week, family will be over the majority of the week which will make it fly by then next week is my 36 week appointment where some decisions will be made if little man is still growing at this rate! Such an exciting time!! 

Wugz...anymore contractions or news?? How exciting! With my first my water broke so I never got the whole waiting around thing for contractions. good luck!! 

Anake he is so cute, chubby babies are the best babies!! I wouldnt worry too much about weight until he starts crawling/walking. Its crazy how much baby weight they lose when they start moving around constantly. 

B Michaelson, soo happy you stopped in to say hi!! Its so good to hear from you, I wish you nothing but the best :hugs:


----------



## confetti83

Sry for your loss B Mich we are always here for u.

Wugz yes if bubs is bir early you should expect him to hit his milestones a bit later. Nick started laughing back at us with littles ooos and aaaaahs this week his adjusted age is 7weeks.


----------



## Angel wings13

There's such a wide range of "normal" for most milestones anyhow....
Wugz, you're starting to sound like I did in first tri! What if what if....and ii wad also told by the great ladies here to stay AWAY FROM GOOGLE :haha:

Hope everyone is doing well! :D


----------



## Wugz22

OK here is my CRAZY question of the day (warning, this one sounds really dumb):

I held my BFF's 1 month old newborn for about an hour today. Afterwords, my side was kind of sore! I can't hurt my baby by holding another baby, correct?!?!:wacko:


----------



## Angel wings13

No, you can't. Just towards the ends here, it's rally easy to over do it, pull muscles, things that normally wouldn't strain you or tire you out will...you're fine!! And so is baby!!


----------



## Angel wings13

Not to mention - one month?? I know people (Jason for instance) that had a mother get pregnant when they were only 3-5 months old, meaning that mom was holding much bigger babies at the end of her second pregnancy.


----------



## Wugz22

Thanks, yeah I knew it couldn't be bad, but I couldn't figure out why it made my bumpie a little sore! Then I pictured him in there, getting squished by this other baby, and coming out with some kind of divot in his head. My brain loves to over analyze...

What's everyone doing for turkey day??? We're hosting dinner tonight for my parents and DH's dad, tomorrow we're off to celebrate with extended family #1 and friday we'll celebrate with extended family #2! I kind of want to take advantage of some of these Black Friday deals for baby, but I don't know if I can deal with the crowds!


----------



## Angel wings13

Ugh I hate crowds! I've been VERY uncomfortable and restless today...doc appt was good, all new cultures = strep B test negative ..... I'm "term" so it's a waiting game. Idk if today us an off day, or I'm just getting close ...

We're just j gonna stop by my mom's tomorrow, and maybe Jason's mom's later. It's pretty laid back this year


----------



## Angel wings13

Ugh I hate crowds! I've been VERY uncomfortable and restless today...doc appt was good, all new cultures = strep B test negative ..... I'm "term" so it's a waiting game. Idk if today us an off day, or I'm just getting close ...

We're just j gonna stop by my mom's tomorrow, and maybe Jason's mom's later. It's pretty laid back this year


----------



## confetti83

Angel we will soon see your baby pics soon!!

Wugz it is normal to worry you will alwaus worry even afterwards. I worried loads cause the waterpark where my waters broke was on d news a bit after I gave birth because the water was contaminated with e coli Thanks God bubs was fine.


----------



## confetti83

Nick is growing so fast THANKS GOD lol I am looking forward for d crawling stage I love trouble hehe. He is focusing on things to grab plus he is cooing and laughing loads now. He is also teething i know it is early but his gums are super white and he needs a bib now cause he is salivating a lot and he could eat his fist until he gets sick if he could!!


----------



## AnakeRose

OK I swear Evan is teething already too!! He's super cranky, always chewing on something, his cheeks are warm and he's drooling like a faucet.


----------



## Nazz4

Hey guys! I'm glad everyones babies are doing cool things lol. I just got back today from Thanksgiving holiday. Do they do Thanksgiving in Canada? I'm sure that's a stupid question... 

I'm at the end of this semester and I'm finally out of the first trimester (right?). We have our genetic scan thingy on Tuesday so I'm a little nervous about that, but excited to see the baby actually looking like a baby and have you guys do some skull nub theory. I'm scared they're going to do the ultrasound and tell the me the baby is dead or something. 

So when I was home for the holiday my parents told me I'm getting fat... :blush: it was really hard for me to not tell them, but we're telling them soon enough.


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> Hey guys! I'm glad everyones babies are doing cool things lol. I just got back today from Thanksgiving holiday. Do they do Thanksgiving in Canada? I'm sure that's a stupid question...
> 
> I'm at the end of this semester and I'm finally out of the first trimester (right?). We have our genetic scan thingy on Tuesday so I'm a little nervous about that, but excited to see the baby actually looking like a baby and have you guys do some skull nub theory. I'm scared they're going to do the ultrasound and tell the me the baby is dead or something.
> 
> So when I was home for the holiday my parents told me I'm getting fat... :blush: it was really hard for me to not tell them, but we're telling them soon enough.

Yea for nub theory! Make sure they very the right shot! Youwant a perfect profile, and preferably without the legs in it, which can be difficult to get...you'll LOVE the scan! I'm sure everything will go perfectly and you'll be able to stop worrying!! I know 98% of my worries wereover after my NT scan. You're ALMOST out of first tri! But yeah, you'll totally be able to tell what you're looking at, and bubs will be moving around, it's SO cute! I loved it. We were all giggling almost the whole time, tech included - Tristonis quite the ham when he's got a "camera" on him! :D

Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## Angel wings13

Rose & confetti - my oldest was only 12 weeks when he got his first tooth! Crazy !.my youngest was the opposite - I think he was 7 months when he got his, but he then started cutting 2 and sometimes 4 teeth at a time, the pour guy! He wasn't too bad with the drooling though. My oldest, however, drooled buckets! He had to sport a bib non stop - and often needed the bib changed almost as much as his diaper, :haha:

Ever try giving him frozen waffles to gnaw on? My oldest loved that! Downside is you have to keep a close eye to make sure they don't work a chunk off. Can't wait to start seeing some toothy smile pics!


----------



## confetti83

as soon as he has one tooth up and down breastfeeding is over lol.

Nazz cant wait to see ur scan!


----------



## AnakeRose

Nazz4 said:


> Do they do Thanksgiving in Canada? I'm sure that's a stupid question...

Of course we do!!! Ours is just at the beginning of October. Personally I think the timing of ours makes more sense because it coincides with the harvest...what's still growing at the end of November?....nothing!....well except maybe ice wine :) (only bugging ya;))

My parents came up to watch Evan today while Michael and I went to see Catching Fire. She totally agrees with me that Evan is teething! Yay I'm not crazy lol. He sat there munching on my finger for a good 20 minutes and I could totally feel hard spots on his gums.


----------



## FTMommy01

I took the week off work for Thanksgiving so I havent been on much! Glad to see everyones doing good, yay for you Nazz first trimester already done that flew by! Angel any baby yet?? I feel like you will be next to go!!

I go to the doctor on Thursday, Im gonna ask him if its ok to take off work now. It literally takes everything in me to get up in the mornings and get myself ready and my 4 year old ready. I broke down crying this morning (im sure it had nothing to do with my hormones :haha:) because it took forever just to shower and its so hard to even bend over I just want to be at home relaxing and not working 40 hours a week. 

If bubs is still on his track for measuring he would be measuring 40 weeks this week, I have my appointment Thursday morning so we will see if he wants to make an induction date or not. I just want my baby boy out!! But healthy of course :)


----------



## Angel wings13

FTMommy01 said:


> I took the week off work for Thanksgiving so I havent been on much! Glad to see everyones doing good, yay for you Nazz first trimester already done that flew by! Angel any baby yet?? I feel like you will be next to go!!
> 
> I go to the doctor on Thursday, Im gonna ask him if its ok to take off work now. It literally takes everything in me to get up in the mornings and get myself ready and my 4 year old ready. I broke down crying this morning (im sure it had nothing to do with my hormones :haha:) because it took forever just to shower and its so hard to even bend over I just want to be at home relaxing and not working 40 hours a week.
> 
> If bubs is still on his track for measuring he would be measuring 40 weeks this week, I have my appointment Thursday morning so we will see if he wants to make an induction date or not. I just want my baby boy out!! But healthy of course :)

I can relate! This past week I've gotten VERY VERY uncomfortable, I'm super tired all the time, and ready for this to be OVER!! Just like most preggos at this stage! Finally started getting mild contractions Saturday night. Lasted about 3 hours. Everyone keeps saying I'm 
to pop! I agree with them! I wonder if I'll be dilated this Wednesday at my appt...last week they said it was up to me if I wanted to be "checked", and I declined since 1- cuz I HATE that and 2- I wasn't even having Braxton Hicks really, so I didn't see the point....
Jason, my kids, and my parents have all picked "the day", I say the 6th, just cuz of a dream I had :haha:


----------



## Wugz22

I am so with you FT Mom!! After 5 days off it was HORRIBLE going back to work today. Nothing fits, I'm uncomfortable, and I'm not able to keep up with my 18 first graders anymore. It's exhausting. Come on babies, we're ready for you!

Went on a long walk yesterday, and I plan on bouncing on my exercise ball every night. We'll see if that has helped the old cervix along when they check me a week from today!


----------



## Nazz4

Alright guys, any guesses? Seeing the baby today moving around and everything was so awesome! Unfortunately they could not do our genetic testing because the baby is upside down sitting on its head so they couldn't do the head and neck measurements. They even had me walk around and roll on each side of my stomach to try and make it move lol. The tech said they looked normal though, she just couldn't get an exact measurement. I'm not too worried I guess... :wacko:

Alright guys, boy or girl?
 



Attached Files:







CAM00794.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 3









CAM00795.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Wugz22

Awwwww so perfect, Nazz! I say girl!!!:pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:


----------



## Nazz4

I think girl too :) the heartbeat is also still fast- 147


----------



## AnakeRose

Evan's heartbeat started out at 169 bpm so who knows. 

No doubt about it, Evan is teething!!


----------



## Angel wings13

Awesome! Congrats! Hard to tel based on nub theory, but I'm thinking girl too!
:pink:


----------



## Angel wings13

I'm soooo tired. Took a4 hour nap yesterday, and a 5 hour nap today! I was cramping and he seemed to really be slowing down, then this morning he went buckwild! I literally felt/saw him roll over! He's pretty much hurting me with every kick and other motion. Sometimes I feel like I'm being pulverized. Definitely ready to meet the little guy. Just wondering when that will be!!


----------



## Nazz4

Angel I was half expecting for you to be messaging us from the hospital today... :haha: Any day now!


----------



## Angel wings13

I have a doc appt today, I'm wondering if the cramping I've had will mean my cervix is at least a little dilated. Wouldn't mind some progress. I was planning on brisk walks this week, but I'm too darn tired. Omg I have this toothache that is KILLER! I woke up around 4 am and literally cried myself back to sleep. It's better-for now. I'm waiting till after the baby to see the dentist, cuz I'm a baby, lol, and I need meds to even go to the dentist, lol


----------



## FTMommy01

Yay excited to hear news from the doctor Angel, I go tomorrow morning so Im hoping he has some type of good news for me. I am so uncomfortable and am so ready to meet this little guy!! 

Nazz love the pics!! I saw girl too!! Although my little guy always and still does have a really fast heart rate!


----------



## FTMommy01

PS- Angel im saying December 8th for you! :) that's my birthday!


----------



## Angel wings13

My cervix was sill high and completely closed on Wednesday. But like doc said, doesn't mean much, I could stillgo at anytime. They did a quick scan, he's in an oblique right occiput position, meaning head having down, but more towards my pelvic crest, and butt up at s diagonal. Since his head isn't dropped or engaged, I technically could be breech at labor, but the chance is small. Next week if his head is STILL not engaged, they'll do another scan, to see if he flipped breech, but I know with my other boys they didn't really drop till labor, not completely anyways. Though they were in head down vertex .... So it's a wait and see. He said no more than one week past due date no matter what, and if I'm dilated a bit next week he'd leave it up to me if I want to be induced. Which I just might


----------



## Angel wings13

My little guy has a faster heart too - he's always at 150. I read that the only truth behind the hb thing is during labor- girls statistically have a higher hb during labor than boys. My other boys were in the 140s.


----------



## Angel wings13

At least I know if I'm induced, I'll definitely get an epidural, unlike last time when they wouldn't listen to me, then it was too late. Plus, I'm uncomfortable and over it as well! I can't even tie my shoes. Shaving has become a real challenge too


----------



## FTMommy01

I feel ya, I didnt want to be induced or schedule a c section but if they give me the opportunity Im going to take it, Im so uncomfortable and with him being so big and me having extra fluid everything is so tight and painful. I got some red rasberry leaf tea Im going to start drinking so I hope that helps either bring labor on or help the uterus strengthen for labor. Almost there for most of us, I can see the light!


----------



## Wugz22

The countdown is on ladies!!!! I've been doing the raspberry leaf tea too. My hubs brought me a pineapple pizza last night, I told him I don't think that's going to do much lol.

Having on and off sciatica for the last few days, hopefully that means he's getting nice and engaged down there, even if it does feel crummy! 

The comments about my belly size are starting to drive me nuts. I got 4 comments today alone. A girl at work is two weeks behind me and this woman was in shock that I'm farther along. "Does the doctor say your baby's ok?" WHO SAYS THAT?!?!? I'm going to laugh when this little stinker comes out at 8 pounds! Somehow I have gained over 20 pounds, although I have no idea where it's gone must be all baby! 

We're going out for some spicy Mexican tonight!!!! Wish me luck :)


----------



## Angel wings13

I was really small with my first, and got some inappropriate comments too. The most memorable was when a Lady yelled at me for parking in a spot Publix has that says "for new or expecting mothers" - like a handicap spot, so pregnant women didn't have to walk far. I was 7 1/2 months, had just gotten off work, was tired and my feet hurt. I had never used the spot till that day. I was 20 and I guess looked even younger, and at the time I worked in a doc office so I had scrubs on....I guess between my smaller size and the baggy scrubs I didn't appear pregnant to her. :growlmad: I was in no mood for that on that day - she was really nasty, something along the lines of me being "another self entitled punk teenager" according to her - I don't recall exactly what I said back, but it was an equally nasty comeback I know...I remember pulling my top tighter so she could see....

This time around I've gained 40 lbs, and90% is in my belly. From behind you can't tell I'm pregnant. It's all belly and fluid retention. I can still wear certain pants even...just buttoned low....but my belly seems HUGE, and I had an old man at target a couple weeks ago all me if I was "having twins or triplets?"...:blush: geez....then just yesterday I was walking into a gas station and this man holding the door for me said "when are you due? In an hour?" Talk about getting a complex! I guess since I haven't really put on weight except in my belly, it accentuates my large belly that much more! Mostly I laugh it off, but sometimes I do start wondering how big this guy is - even though at 36 weeks he already weighed about 6 1/2 lbs according to "measurements" - which is about average, though perhaps on the bigger side of average since some full term babies are 6 lbs - it's just that they estimated my other boys to be much smaller than they turned out...if that same pattern holds, then I'm looking at a possible 10 pounder! :wacko: I sincerely hope these measurements are just more accurate than my other 2! There's no way I can push out a 10 pound baby! :nope: I remember when my oldest was born over 8 lbs even the nurse was like "man, where was he hiding?!?"...now this time I actually LOOK big and measure slightly big....plus he just feels strong! He really beats the crap out of my internal organs! Not to mention my poor right ribcage! I worry a rib is going to crack. Seriously. It's so tender there even when he's not pulverizing it....also it seems to have caused an inflamed spot on my uterus...I think it's like a friction burn from hitting the same area so much! The burning sensation never goes away.



Ok, enough whining from me - sorry! :haha: I'm just cranky and uncomfortable!


----------



## Angel wings13

I can't believe Christmas is less than 3 weeks away! :xmas1:


:help: :help: :help:


----------



## confetti83

Wow cant wait to see who has bubs first!


----------



## confetti83

Who is planning on breastfeeding?Lol Nick is happiest near his best friend the boobie even if he is not sucking he coos laughs at it and holds it as if it is going to escape 
He is a very sensitive baby I realised that os why he cried most of the times. Day by day he is getting better, happier and stays on his own a bit longer. He hates noisy toys but loves soft toys total opposite if his bro.


----------



## Angel wings13

I'm going to formula feed. Various reasons. But am thinking about possibly trying to get some of the colostrum in him.


----------



## Angel wings13

I keep saying I'm gonna go on brisk evening walks, but I don't have the energy! I took another 4 hour nap today! 3 long naps in the last 6 days! Very unlike me!! I know the lack of energy is pregnancy related, but I keep thinking "what if I feel like this when he's born?" How will I possibly keep up??
Jason us so funny - he's like a typical first time worried father. I guess it amuses me because 1- my ex was the opposite and didn't seem to care about much, and 2- sometimes I forget how this is his true "first", since my 7 year old was still a baby when Jason and I started dating....and he has always called him Daddy, so as weird as it sounds, I just forget that this is first, lol. Like when a body part (usually his knees) are jutting out my side, and I press around trying to feel his position, he will say "you don't think you're hurting him are you?" :haha: 
Though now that the doc has been manipulating my belly, he seems to finally believe I'm not even close to hurting him. I can't seem to adjust to my belly size. I'm already a klutz and always bump my shoulder or hip into things, and now I'm bumping my belly into chairs and stuff. It just seems so BIG. I keep thinking it would be funny if thus big belly produces a smaller baby- not scary small, just smaller than my other boys, since I was pretty small with them - especially my first! But I think he's just a big baby and I know I have an anterior placenta and a good amount if fluid too. I'm babbling I know. I'm getting restless about this whole thing and just want to meet my little man! My youngest was born at exactly 39 weeks. So I've passed that. I did read that if the baby isn't perfectly in position it "can" delay labor...since his head isn't engaged still, there's not any pressure on my cervix. But sometimes I do feel pressure down low....and sometimes I feel little punches down low. Come on little Triston!!


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> Wow cant wait to see who has bubs first!

Lol, at this rate I think the only person I'm gonna beat is nazz! Lol! 
Who knows? My other boys, labor was very spontaneous. I lost the plug and had intense contractions at the same time. In fact, I thought losing the plug automatically meant labor started, but recently found out you can lose the plug and still be waiting for like a week! I got excited for a.second yesterday, (TMI) when I wiped there was a bit of mucous - wiped again and nothing. Next trip to the bathroom, same thing. Just a tiny bit of mucous, almost like ewcm but thicker, then nothing. And it was a seriously small amount anyways. Bummer.


----------



## Angel wings13

Oh and I just remembered! Happy birthday FT! :cake:


----------



## Angel wings13

My bday is the day after Christmas-which I know he'll be here by then! Can't wait to celebrate! :wine: :cake: :wine:


----------



## Wugz22

Yes happy birthday FT!!!! Angel I know you'll beat me! I've got nothing going on over here!

I have an appointment tomorrow, can't wait to see if any progress has been made. 

Hung out with some friends last night who just had a baby, and the girl goes to the same hospital as I do and said she got a sweep at 39 weeks, and went into labor that day. I was excited to hear my doctor's office offers them that soon, I thought most wouldn't do it until after the due date? Anyone had one? Thoughts?


----------



## FTMommy01

Thanks ladies!! :) it was a great birthday! Guess I was wrong on the date angel, maybe tomorrow? I feel like it's gotta be soon!! So weird to see ' 6 days left' on your ticker! 

Have my first pelvic exam on Tuesday, hoping for some good news. Every day is another day closer to meeting him, I just really hope it's before Christmas!!


----------



## Angel wings13

Idk if my doc will do a sweep or not. Since my cervix isn't budging, it hasn't come up. He did say last week that if I'm at least 2 cm dilated this week, he'd admit me and start pitocin. Otherwise he's giving me to one week past due date. Which I REALLY hope doesn't happen. I have been getting Braxton Hicks finally, but pretty mild for the most part. TMI, but a couple times in the last week I've wondered if a bit of fluid has leaked out. Both times it was just after peeing. I'd get a wet sensation, go back in the bathroom, and (sorry) my underwear was sorta wet. No Smell, just damp enough to change them. One time it was slightly milky, i mean slightly - like watered down skim milk.... Weird...


----------



## Wugz22

No progress on the old cervix today! Still only a half cm. 

Today was pretty crazy. Went in for my appointment, and as he does EVERY appointment, baby decides to stop moving just in time for the nurse to take his heart rate, even though he was moving like crazy all day. His resting heart rate is lower than the average baby, but they've told me that's OK, it really has no implications, it's just his normal (like 110-120). So when they catch him sleeping, it seems soooooooo low! So they sent me over to L&D for monitoring for a couple of hours, which terrified me. They ended up sending me home after only a half hour, because once he work up, the heartbeat was 130-150 the whole time, like I knew it would be! 

I was showing contractions 3-4 minutes apart the whole time. How can I be having so many regular contractions but not be dilated at all!??!!? So frustrating!


----------



## FTMommy01

I was at L&D today too. Went to my OB appointment had really high blood pressure so got sent straight to the hospital, they did blood work and my platelets were low so I was there for 6 hours being monitored and tested. I have to go to the lab tomorrow to do more blood work then my OB wants to see me again on Thursday. If platelets get too low they will induce me right away. So officially on bed rest now... Hope he comes soon!!


----------



## Wugz22

Oh my gosh FT! You could have your baby by the end of the week! Keep us posted!!!!!!


----------



## Angel wings13

Sigh. 1 cm dilated and 0% effaced. I'm scheduled for induction next Wednesday at 5pm. Unless, of course, I start labor on my own. His head is still not engaged. He's still not vertex either. My doc is hoping contractions will maneuver him into position , I hope they don't so I can get my c.section ;)
This Friday is Friday the 13th, I'm thinking it will be then.


----------



## Angel wings13

Well I walked 2 miles last night, and was dilated 1 cm today, so I'm about to go for another 2 mile walk. I REALLY don't want to wait till Wednesday! Even then it would technically be Thursday, cuz I go in at 5 pm, to get a "cervix ripening gel", then have to just lay there for 12 hours, THEN start pitocin....So technically actual induction is Thursday at 5 am. I'm ready NOW!!


----------



## Wugz22

Ugh I wish I could get out there and walk, but it's in the negatives in Illinois!!! Maybe I'll go power walk around the mall this weekend...


----------



## Angel wings13

Well I walked 2 1/2 miles, and lost part of my plug after, which I got all excited about, cuz I lost my plug with my other boys and immediately was in labor. Well everything is different with this guy! I've had mild contractions, very sporadic.


----------



## confetti83

sounds some babies are on their way!!


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> sounds some babies are on their way!!

But not fast enough! Lol! Ugh, I'm just REALLY uncomfortable and flat out miserable. I really thought he'd be here by now. Sometimes I wonder if he even wants to come out, lol. I'm 36 hours from my due date, and his head is STILL not engaged AT ALL. On one hand, I'm still clinging to the hope that he won't be in a good position and they'll need to do a section, but on the other hand, I'm not progressing BECAUSE his head's not in the right position....with no pressure on my cervix, it means I'm not dilating . At least I know I don't have more than one week TOPS. I'm glad my doc scheduled the induction to be prepared, instead of waiting a week THEN scheduling or straight admitting me. That way I at least know if it doesn't happen on it's own, them I'm DEFINITELY gonna have things started Wednesday. Better than being totally clueless - I think. Crazy - by this time next week I'll have my baby in myarms! Better than in my ribcage, that's for sure !!

Wugz/FT - ANY thing new yet??!

And where is nazz and tassie?? It makes me very anxious when our preggos don't check in! Tassie should be well into 2nd tri right?? And nazz hasn't posted in at least a week! Wish they'd stop in!


----------



## FTMommy01

Nothing new here :( all my blood work came back better than before so that's good now it's just more waiting. I've started red rasberry tea leaf capsules today and I'm gonna start walking tomorrow hope it helps!! Have an ultrasound scheduled for next Thursday to check his weight he's looking at 9 lbs already, yikes!!


----------



## Angel wings13

Nothing new here either. :growlmad:
Other than my discomfort going up by the hour! I'll get a contraction and be like finally! Only for nothing else to happen!
I looked up my bishop score - a "guide" to the likelihood of successful induction. If I were to be induced with no further progress than I have right now, I score a 4, which is not good. An 8 out of 13 or higher is "recommended"
I have thus feeling I'm going to be one extreme our the other- either this labor will be as horrendous, or God forbid, WORSE than my second - or it will go smoothly/or not progress and end up in quick cesarean....

Can't believe my THIRD kid is gonna stay in longer than my first 2! My ticker us gonna change to "everybody's waiting for you" lol


----------



## Angel wings13

And despite losing 3 pounds, my belly has grown AGAIN! It's crazy.


----------



## Wugz22

Never heard of the bishop score! My doc says he wouldn't talk about inducing until 41+3 :( He's gotta come before that. that would almost be 2014!!!!

Been having some creamy, lotiony-like discharge today. haven't see that since we were TTC is that normal? I've obviously had discharge this whole pregnancy but it's never looked like this. We DTD last night, but I don't think it's :spermy:. that's usually just clear. :shrug:

Ate a whole pineapple last night didn't send me into labor but it did make my tongue hurt! Must be the acid. I'm eating another one today! :wacko::wacko:


----------



## Angel wings13

I've been having the exact same discharge the last couple weeks. Apparently it's totally normal. I just had my grop B strep test and another round if cultures done, and I have zero infections, though I have been wondering if some if it is amniotic fluid leaking? Mine will kinda leak out, like i FEEL it ,, and that's when I get it, I read at full term the fluid is milky


----------



## Angel wings13

My boobs are starting to get slightly sensitive- mostly my nips - hoping that's Sign milk is coming


----------



## FTMommy01

I feel for you angel :( I'm only 38 weeks and going crazy. Ugh this is by far worse than the TWW!!


----------



## Wugz22

Raspberry leaf tea check 
Bouncing on exercise ball check
Pineapple check
3 mile walk.check
Hot wings check 
Sex check
1 hour nipple stimulation check


Baby NADA:brat::hissy::help::gun::grr:](*,):-({|=:xmas1:


----------



## Angel wings13

I hear ya wugz....
Wow, one HOUR nipple simulation?? I just found out this week that nip stimulation produces oxytocin. 
I also read that the prostaglandins in sperm (that theoretically can jump start labor) are actually better absorbed in the stomach....so I think I'll give Jason a nice surprise tomorrow, :haha:
Though my sex drive is still pretty high, my comfort level is low....so this seems like a happy medium! :lol:
I'd go for it tonight but he's had a long day and is passed out.....plus, doing it in the morning will probably be quicker, since, ya know, the "condition" guys are usually in morning time!

The only sucky thing (lol, no pun intended) is that last time I did that, maybe 3 weeks ago (TMI!) It REALLY got MY horny side going....so much :blush: that I actually came too - with barely any stimulation at all! These last few weeks we haven't dtd very much cuz positioning gets awkward. You can only change positions trying to "make it work" so many times before the intimacy is gone and starts to become a physics problem.....lol. Between my belly, and he has a bit of a gut, we both keep having to be careful not to squish the other - and my belly makes lying on my stomach an issue also....plus it makes me self conscience....then there's the fact that I tire so easily...
Ok, I think I've said enough TMI in this post - sorry about that!


----------



## Wugz22

Omg laughing at everything you said in that post! Very interesting about better absorption in the stomach!


----------



## Angel wings13

So I was advised by the on call doc to go to the hospital today...
I was leaking and it wasn't pee....my water never broke on it's own before, so I've never seen it, but after peeing something very watery and slightly milky ran down my leg...I cleaned it off then noticed right after another b"leak", went thru my underwear and my shorts got damp...after reading online, it seemed to be a good chance it was af (amniotic fluid) ....and even if just a leak everyone was saying to go get checked, cuz you and baby are at risk for infection....I even came across 2 stories where women lost their water and didn't get checked in time, and their babies died at birth from severe infection ! I KNEW I'd get sent home (I did have contractions, but very sporadic and only a few that really hurt)...so I decided better to be safe than sorry... I still think it was fluid, but I think I waited too long to get the test. (they put a swab in, and leave it for a minute then test it)... I mean it wasn't a gush....I knew it wasn't pee since it happened immediately after peeing, and it was just too watery and too much to be discharge.....I did read that the tests aren't 100% accurate though...and that a "trickle" can happen if 1- baby's head is so engaged that it "plugs" the hole (knew that wasn't it-his head still is flipping from 0 station to negative one) or 2- if you aren't dilated or plug is intact, or 3 - there was a SLIGHT tear at the top of the Sac, and only a bit of water escaped (most likely what I think happened to me) I don't like the tests not being 100% accurate, I don't wasn't to risk him getting an infection! But I guess a top, slight tear poses very 
Little risk...they had NE strapped to a fetal monitor and he wasn't in any distress at all. I just bed to make sure I stay well hydrated, and they said to wear a panty liner, that way if it happens again, they actually can test THAT, and apparently it is much more accurate, way more than looking for leaking fluid hours after it stopped! Though I feel weird handing over a used panty liner, lol. all the wonderful,.disgusting parts of having a baby!! Yea! :dance:

So new vote:
Out of me, wugz, and FT, put us in order you think we're gonna give birth! 
Before I guess, I need to know moreabout their last appointments....

How funny if we have our babies all within like 24 hours of each other!

Ugh I am READY!!


----------



## Angel wings13

It was so weird - we (DH and I) were the ONLY ones in the waiting room, and the only ones in labor_delivery triage! The WHOLE time! Just us and the nurses! Would have been the best time to have him!! Isn't the full moon next Thursday?! More babies are born on a full moon than any other day of the month.


----------



## Wugz22

Full moon is Tuesday!!! I read you're supposed to go out there and like stare at it or something, jump up and down I don't remember, I'll look it up!

Angel I had the fluid test a week ago because I feel the same way you do, I'm always leaking a little something. But my doc said all is well 

It was the worst Friday after we DTD because I couldn't figure out what was sperm or not. No more sex, it just stressed me out! 

I think Angel will go first, then FT, and in last place yours truly!


----------



## FTMommy01

I think it will be angel then wugz then me :( my last appointment was last Tuesday I was dilated to 2, I go back on Thursday do I'm hoping I progressed a little more. I'm so nervous I'm gonna have to be in the hospital on Christmas, I know I don't have a choice but I would just hate it for my 4 year olds sake. Today's a new day, I've been praying for the three of us that something happens soon... Come on babies!!


----------



## Angel wings13

2 is more than me! I'm "one, maybe 1.5" and still high and thick! Pffft...
I finally got a bag packed for the hospital though, lol.


----------



## Angel wings13

Anyone else's boobs starting to hurt again?


----------



## Angel wings13

I'm starting to think Triston heard the doc talk about induction wed night/thurs morning, and has decided "eh, why bother? They're gonna come get me. No need to work my own way out"

His position is the same. When my belly hardens it feels the same everytime for like the last month. Head at the right top of my pelvis, butt under left ribs, knees under right ribs. 
slight oblique angle. "leaked" a little more, I'm wearing panty liners, and I'm supposed to check them, they are getting damp, totally clear, and they told me to smell them, cuz fluid can smell sweet...I can't tell if there is zero smell, or slightly sweet - but the "sweet" may be from my fabric softener I use, lol. I KNOW I don't want to keep going back to the hospital. It's never a lot really. I'd just hate to find out it was fluid, and put us at risk for an infection!


----------



## Angel wings13

I guess each of us thinks of ourselves as "last" lol. I have a feeling we're all gonna be really close together.


----------



## FTMommy01

Had diarrhea twice today which is super unusual because my iron pills make me constipated. Hoping this is a good sign, probably just another teaser!


----------



## Wugz22

My crotch is KILLING me. I'm sure this is just a sign that he's getting snug in there and has nothing to do with labor, but whenever I stand it's like a bowling ball on my pelvis.

FT, 2 cm is better than me! I was still only 1/2 at my last appt! Next appt is on Thursday, I'm going to request a membrane sweep then. Plenty of contractions/tightenings all weekend long but that's not really new. 

The whole Christmas factor definitely makes things a little inconvenient. My clinic is closed the 24th and 25th and my doctor can't see me until the 27th It seems like if I'm still preg at that point we should have set up a time to induce! I'm telling you I won't be surprised if I go into 2014. :growlmad:


----------



## Angel wings13

You won't go to 2014! Lol... No way! Very very few docs let you go 2 weeks past due date and plenty don't let you go more than one week these days...plus, if you let your doc know that you don't want to go past your due date I'm sure he'd cooperate with inducing sometime after the 40 week mark - that means he doesn't have to worry about a random labor call - especially during holiday season. 

My bday is the 26th


----------



## Angel wings13

Any of you get that electric shock sensation in your crotch? Like an internal lightning bolt? May sound crazy, but I googled it and am definitely not alone in this - and it sucks! Comes out of nowhere, and can literally drop your as$ to the floor! I guess it's bubs hitting a certain nerve bundle....it happened with my first a LOT, not so much my second....happened a lot last week but it's been a few days now.


----------



## FTMommy01

Angel I get it daily!! At least ten tines a day, good thing it only lasts a few seconds because it does stop me in my tracks every time!


----------



## Angel wings13

I've mentioned it to other people and they always look at me like I have 2 heads!


----------



## Angel wings13

Anything new at ALL with anyone??! I wish my induction was today! Not just cuz we're ready to hold our little man (though that's definitely part of the impatience), but i hate not being able to breathe easily. He's stillthat high up ! The aches & pains! My hips (which already have arthritis and snapping hip syndrome) have been KILLING me! I'm also not sleeping well at all! I wake up a lot, and not just to pee! Lately the need to roll over seems to wake me. These dumb pre labor contractions will wake me and keep me awake for a bit too. My belly is huge and is so hard and tight....I know I'm whining :haha: I was tempted to call my doc and BEG him to get this going tonight! But I know that's not happening lol, he already had me all set up with appt and his orders for what to do with me before I left the office last week. Gotta get my boys packed for Grandma's ....taking them to my parents house tomorrow afternoon, luckily they only live about 15-20 minutes away. Idk how I'm going to sleep tonight! And I definitely NEED to! I doubt I'll fall asleep easily at the hospital tomorrow after they insert the cervidil...even if it doesn't cause contractions, I'll just be too amped up and anxious. I was reading online and some women were given a sedative to help them sleep, so you're not all exhausted once the pitocin is started and contractions start kicking in.....so we'll see if I'm allowed....with my luck the cervidil will start contractions anyways. Some women contract so much on it they end up not needing the pitocin! Then theres some where it doesn't work at all.


----------



## Angel wings13

Hopefully 48 hours from now Triston will be in my arms! :D
Wow! Started posting here last November, and now I'm so close to having my baby! I'm so excited and scared at the same time!! I really wish nazz would check in!!! She's gotta be close to finding out the gender right?? And tassie is MIA also! It's been forever since Pdubs or 2nd try have dropped by our nut hut&#8482;


----------



## Wugz22

Angel I'm so exited for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't imagine how excited you are!!!!!!! I'm totes jealous!!!!!! Will you be able to keep us updated from the hospital????:happydance::happydance:

Nothing much here. Had 3 pretty good contractions in 1 hour but now nothing. It doesn't help going to work every morning and hearing "No baby yet????" 20 times a day.


----------



## FTMommy01

Prayers for you and baby angel!! Can't wait to hear your story and see your sweet boy! 

Looks like it's just me and you wugz! I bought a yoga vs
Ball today and so far have bounced for an hour and a half, fingers crossed it starts something!


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> Angel I'm so exited for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't imagine how excited you are!!!!!!! I'm totes jealous!!!!!! Will you be able to keep us updated from the hospital????:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Nothing much here. Had 3 pretty good contractions in 1 hour but now nothing. It doesn't help going to work every morning and hearing "No baby yet????" 20 times a day.

I hear ya on the "no baby yet?" My mom, who I see a couple times a week anyhow, calls everyday asking "how are you feeling?" And the answer had been the same for about 3 weeks now, lol. "ok I guess. Uncomfortable. Ready. "

Well, the hospital called and I missed the call, assumed it was an appt reminder, turns out they want me to come in tonight for the cervidil. Them the doc called me! He said he "goofed"and accidentally scheduled me for Wednesday, to go into Thursday, meaning to schedule me for tonight, starting pitocin tomorrow! So just finished making last minute (new) arrangements for the boys. Getting ready to jump in the shower, and go to the hospital! I'm freaking out! I'm scared-terrified- of labor, but excited to get this going...for the first time in FOREVER I was actually STARVING tonight and just ate a LOT. Still kinda hungry...and now I'm cramping- probably cuz my uterus is also having a panic attack. Jason is being so weird. Sorta mad? Idk....he's scared based off the warnings of cervidil, I need extra monitoring due to my health conditions and previous labor experiences (things like having uterine surgery, scar tissue, history of post partem hemorrhage, history of super intense 
"piggy back" contractions, fast heart rate)...do I have to really be watched....omg I'm freaking out!! I'm bringing my phone since I have nothing else to do, the cervidil can take 12 hours to work - or only 2- or not at all!! :wacko: idk how to even describe the billion thoughts in my head!! And now I think I'm stalling!


----------



## Angel wings13

Omg, what if by this tine tomorrow I have my little Triston??! Eek


:crib: :baby:


----------



## Wugz22

Ahhhhh so exciting! How's it going!??!


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> Ahhhhh so exciting! How's it going!??!

Not much excitement! His head was even higher than anyone thought. -4 Station,,, only 2 cm dilated. Been on pit since 5 am and am only 3cm. Doc could break my water earlier, that's how high I was......but they think he'll try again. Luckily, they got me an epidural
, after a scare from the night guy saying it wasn't possible with my back - buy the day guy was awesome. It took him a long time to get it, but eventually he did, and now I can't really feel my contractions.


----------



## Wugz22

Thank goodness for the day guy then!!! Come on baby!!!!


----------



## FTMommy01

Praying you have baby soon!! Ugh the excitement is killing me, I can't wait till all the babies are here!!


----------



## confetti83

Good luck Angel!! I am saying some xtra prayerd for you and bubs!


----------



## FTMommy01

Hope everything's good angel!! 

Wugz anything new? Did you have your appt today? 

I had my appt today he's weighing in at just under 8lbs, looks great. Dilated to 3cm now, things look like they are progressing but if nothing happens this weekend they have me set to be induced at 530am on Monday! Sooo excited to have an induction date do I know for sure I'll have my little boy in 4 days!!


----------



## Wugz22

Just had my appointment still no freaking progress! My OB wasn't in today, so the nurse practitioner said she'd call me tomorrow with what he wants to do he is on call this Sunday and next Friday. so she's going to ask him if he wants to induce. Sunday would be ideal instead of going a week over!!!! I'll be waiting by my phone tomorrow!


Angel we need updates! I'm sure everything is perfect!!!!


----------



## AnakeRose

HEY GIRLS!! 

Little Triston is here! 2:34am Thursday morning (EST), 8 lbs 9 oz, 21 inches. Vag delivery, no section. 

Spoke to Angel on FB on Thursday night and she's sore and exhausted, but really happy!


----------



## Wugz22

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Congrats Angel and baby Triston!!!!


----------



## AnakeRose

Angel asked me to post a photo :) HE'S SO CUTE!!

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/Triston_zpsa681ddd2.jpg


----------



## FTMommy01

He is perfect!! Way to go angel!!!


----------



## Wugz22

omg so sweet!!!


----------



## Angel wings13

Hey guys! We are back home! I've been so exhausted....Monday night I went to sleep late and woke up early Tuesday, planning on getting good sleep that night, not knowing they were gonna change my induction to that night!! Since then I've probably gotten 5 hrs sleep, altogether,, the last 3 days or so!


----------



## Angel wings13

Here are some more pics, the first was just before leaving the hospital! My hard work of.FIVE hours pushing! :wacko:


----------



## Wugz22

He is absolutely adorable, Angle!!!! Good work!!!! :thumbup: So proud of you!!!!!! 

Can you believe he's finally here? Do you feel such a sense of relief now?!!? I am so stinking jealous of you!!!! My doc called today to schedule an U/S for next Friday and a cervical check if I'm not favorable by then and baby still looks good he's going to let me keep going :growlmad:


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> He is absolutely adorable, Angle!!!! Good work!!!! :thumbup: So proud of you!!!!!!
> 
> Can you believe he's finally here? Do you feel such a sense of relief now?!!? I am so stinking jealous of you!!!! My doc called today to schedule an U/S for next Friday and a cervical check if I'm not favorable by then and baby still looks good he's going to let me keep going :growlmad:

I know, it's weird! It's been so long since I had a little one! So far he's slept more than eaten - his frenulum (the little piece if skin that attaches your tongue to the bottom of your moth) is a little short and forward, they said it's fairly common, makes it hard for him to latch, tried 3 different nipples. He still eats, just not a lot. But my youngest didn't rat much his first few days....when he goes to his first check up, if he's still not latching right, they just cut it, apparently it's not a big deal and is very quick. I just worry he's not reading enough. Otherwise he's totally healthy! He hates being changed, lol. Otherwise he's pretty content most of the time :)
I'm sure your guy will be here soon! Can't wait to meet the other peanuts!


----------



## FTMommy01

Congrats!! He is so perfect! So glad everything went well and you are home, so jealous!! 2 more days till my induction starting to get anxious, really hope my water breaks or I go into labor before then do I don't have so much time to think about it!


----------



## Wugz22

Angel enjoy every second of your new beautiful baby, it'll go so fast!

FT you're next!!!!! I can't remember, are you dilated at all? 

I so want this baby to come before my appointment on Friday! A week is an eternity right now!


----------



## Angel wings13

Angel wings13 said:


> Wugz22 said:
> 
> 
> He is absolutely adorable, Angle!!!! Good work!!!! :thumbup: So proud of you!!!!!!
> 
> Can you believe he's finally here? Do you feel such a sense of relief now?!!? I am so stinking jealous of you!!!! My doc called today to schedule an U/S for next Friday and a cervical check if I'm not favorable by then and baby still looks good he's going to let me keep going :growlmad:
> 
> I know, it's weird! It's been so long since I had a little one! So far he's slept more than eaten - his frenulum (the little piece if skin that attaches your tongue to the bottom of your moth) is a little short and forward, they said it's fairly common, makes it hard for him to latch, tried 3 different nipples. He still eats, just not a lot. But my youngest didn't rat much his first few days....when he goes to his first check up, if he's still not latching right, they just cut it, apparently it's not a big deal and is very quick. I just worry he's not reading enough. Otherwise he's totally healthy! He hates being changed, lol. Otherwise he's pretty content most of the time :)
> 
> I'm sure your guy will be here soon! Can't wait to meet the other peanuts!Click to expand...

Lol @ auto correct! Many to say "my youngest didn't eat much the first few days....
And I'm not exactly concerned that my newborn isn't "reading" enough, lmao, my expectations aren't THAT high! "eating" is what I meant to say, lol 
So far today he's doing better - they said ideally, by today he should eat 45ml per feeding, well he's doing about 30/per meal. But he's wetting about 8 diapers and had pooped like 5 times since last night, so I'm sure he's ok. His latch is getting much better. Though I don't want him hooked on a binky, he definitely likes it ! I'll just make sure to try to wean him from it around 12 months. I think using it all day yesterday helped him figure out his latch better too. 
I'm so tired and sore and have SO much to do! So many people are wanting to come by, and we have to go to my parents for my brother's 30th bday....I am working on getting the necessary motivation to get in the shower:haha: I took a.shower in the hospital Thursday afternoon, but totally didn't have time/energy for it yesterday! So today is a MUST!! 

I can't believe still no word from nazz! Where is that woman?!


----------



## Angel wings13

It's officially "winter" but it's like 83° here! :growlmad: ready for the heat to go away! Is it silly that I'm excited to actually have a beer at the get together for my brother? Lol, cuz seriously though, I'd LOVE a beer, or wine, or whatever! :haha: :beer: :wine:


----------



## Wugz22

Omg BEER! Some of our friends from Denver sent me my favorite Colorado beer for after the baby is born it's teasing me in the fridge 

What's the rule with breastfeeding and drinking? If you drink one beer, how long until you can feed him? Can you drink 2???:blush:


----------



## FTMommy01

Wugz22 said:


> Angel enjoy every second of your new beautiful baby, it'll go so fast!
> 
> FT you're next!!!!! I can't remember, are you dilated at all?
> 
> I so want this baby to come before my appointment on Friday! A week is an eternity right now!

I was dilated to 3cm on Thursday, so that's good! I've felt so nauseous today and I just feel off I'm definitely ready for him!!


----------



## AnakeRose

LOL It's hard to believe that this time last year we were all still TTC!! I think I was JUST pregnant today last year. Got the best Christmas present ever :)

I just wish we all didn't live so far away from one another! I'm sure if we all lived close together we'd be really good friends :D


----------



## confetti83

Angel God bless and the binky is a God send Nick doesnt like it but he wants to suck for comfort so he found his thumb. 

hmmm who will have her baby on the 25th??

Anake I remember being totally obsesses with ttc this time last year lol.

Nick is grabbung toys now cooing laughing and giggling too he nearly sits.on his own and likes to stand upright. He is growing soooo fast


----------



## confetti83

Angel God bless and the binky is a God send Nick doesnt like it but he wants to suck for comfort so he found his thumb. 

hmmm who will have her baby on the 25th??

Anake I remember being totally obsesses with ttc this time last year lol.

Nick is grabbung toys now cooing laughing and giggling too he nearly sits.on his own and likes to stand upright. He is growing soooo fast


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> Omg BEER! Some of our friends from Denver sent me my favorite Colorado beer for after the baby is born it's teasing me in the fridge
> 
> What's the rule with breastfeeding and drinking? If you drink one beer, how long until you can feed him? Can you drink 2???:blush:

You can have 2, especially if you pump some before you drink. My best friend bought these strips that you dip into breast milk and it will tell you if the milk is positive for alcohol or not.

So after a couple days using the more expensive bottle sets, last night Jason pulled out one of y the Walmart brand bottles I had bought, and Triston started sucking away like a champ! Ha! Go figure! And he burps faster now too. The others are designed for "less air", but they still get some air, and sometimes it would take 15 minutes to get the poor guy to have a small burp...

Now with plain bottles, he's eating more, and it's obvious when he needs to burp, and he'll burp faster, all around making feeding way more successful!


----------



## AnakeRose

I think Evan is on a growth spurt. Little man is soooo tired! Wakes up long enough to eat and play a little and then he's passed out again. 

Once again my MIL has figured out how to ruin things. We're spending ALL day there on the 24th and going home that night, but she's insisting that she comes all the way from Vernon (45 min away) to have breakfast with us Christmas morning. We're supposed to go to MY parents in the morning, but now we can't go till she leaves!! God can't that woman let us just have our first Christmas with Evan by ourselves?! She's been a royal pain in the ass lately and acts like a child when she doesn't get her way.


----------



## FTMommy01

Super annoying rose!! 45 minutes is a long way got breakfast especially when you'll be with her the night before! 

Induction in 8 hours, getting super super nervous... Will update when I can!! :)


----------



## Wugz22

So excited for you FT mommy! Please give us updates!!!!!!


I knew I'd be the last man standing!!! This is never going to happen!


----------



## FTMommy01

Started pitocin 5 hours ago still no change, definitely brought on contractions but nothing too strong or regular yet. They will break my water in about an hour if nothing happens. He seems to be moving up into my ribs lol silly baby you're supposed to go the other way!!


----------



## confetti83

so excited for u Ft.


----------



## FTMommy01

He's here and perfect!! Very rough delivery but got him out at 3:16 today, he was 8lb 14 oz big boy!!! Perfectly healthy and happy :) not sure how to upload a pic from my phone :(


----------



## Wugz22

Omg FT that was quick! although I'm sure it didn't seem quick!! Congrats to you and baby! So excited for you and can't wait to see pics!:happydance:


----------



## FTMommy01

It was quick, about 9 hours from the first drip of pitocin, I pushed for about an hour total. Definitely felt longer though lol, we've been up for 19 hours now do he just went to the nursery for a couple hours so we can try and rest. You're next wugz, can't wait!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Wugz22

Awww he is definitely perfect!!!!!!! :) :) :)

How are you feeling, besides exhausted?!


----------



## FTMommy01

I'm a lot more sore than I was with my first, just taking some pain meds and trying to relax. It's hard to even walk but I know it will take done time to heal. Worth it though!!


----------



## Angel wings13

I know exactly how you feel ft! I'm still sore, finally started walking upright yesterday, lol. Every muscle hurt so bad! ! Now dealing with contractions to get uterus to size and the boob boulders, lol.
Congrats ft!! :happydance:


----------



## confetti83

Merry Christmas everyone!!

wugz its ur turn!!


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz, do you have a name picked out??!
Any news about induction?


----------



## Wugz22

Doctor's appointment is tomorrow OB said last Friday that if my cervix was favorable, he'd send me to L&D Friday night! 

So what are the chances that at 41 weeks I still do NOT have a favorable cervix???? And what are the chances that he would just induce me anyway, because I'm freaking 41 weeks?! He said from day 1 he doesn't like to let his patients go any longer than 41. 

Knowing my luck, I will still be high and closed and he won't want to induce me, so I'm not even all that excited about tomorrow. The holidays with my large extended family were brutal "Where's the baby?" "Why haven't you had the baby yet???" and so on. 

Name will be decided upon arrival :)


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> Doctor's appointment is tomorrow OB said last Friday that if my cervix was favorable, he'd send me to L&D Friday night!
> 
> So what are the chances that at 41 weeks I still do NOT have a favorable cervix???? And what are the chances that he would just induce me anyway, because I'm freaking 41 weeks?! He said from day 1 he doesn't like to let his patients go any longer than 41.
> 
> Knowing my luck, I will still be high and closed and he won't want to induce me, so I'm not even all that excited about tomorrow. The holidays with my large extended family were brutal "Where's the baby?" "Why haven't you had the baby yet???" and so on.
> 
> Name will be decided upon arrival :)

Well I was induced at 1cm , cervix very high, not effaced ....my doc also said he wouldn't let me go past a week...So don't be surprised if tomorrow is your day ! :)


----------



## Nazz4

Hey ladies! I posted on here a few days ago from my phone, but I guess it didn't work. :growlmad: I saw FTs baby on Facebook so I logged in to congratulate you guys (FT and Angel)!!! They are adorable! How is everything going with the new babies?

I've been having a lot of drama over here, but I won't talk about that! That's why I've been MIA though. I'm getting excited to find out the sex of baby... I have my first appointment with my midwife on the 6th. I'm hoping everything is still going ok in the womb.


----------



## Wugz22

I'm sure everything is still fabulous in the womb, Nazz!!!

Good to know you were only 1cm Angel. Hopefully my OB just tells me what to do; I won't know what to say if he let's me decide!


----------



## Angel wings13

I have never heard of a jack fruit....


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> I'm sure everything is still fabulous in the womb, Nazz!!!
> 
> Good to know you were only 1cm Angel. Hopefully my OB just tells me what to do; I won't know what to say if he let's me decide!

I didn't really want to be induced, but I was definitely done being preggo !


----------



## Wugz22

Never heard of a jackfruit either! 

Induction date scheduled for New Years Eve UGH! Doctor begged L&D to take me Monday but they wouldn't budge. So Tuesday night it is! 

Please come before that, little guy, PLEASE!


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> Never heard of a jackfruit either!
> 
> Induction date scheduled for New Years Eve UGH! Doctor begged L&D to take me Monday but they wouldn't budge. So Tuesday night it is!
> 
> Please come before that, little guy, PLEASE!

Well that means you'll be holding your little man in 5 days or less!!
Yea! :wohoo: :yipee: 
:crib: :baby:


----------



## FTMommy01

Yay! Walk walk walk and bounce on a yoga ball if you have one!


----------



## Nazz4

Yay Wugz! Enjoy the alone time while you can at least.


----------



## confetti83

Looking forward to see your bubs Wugz.

Afm Nick has his first cold. I slept about 4hrs in 48hrs and I am pooped. Altough he is sick he still manages to smile now and then so he gives me a boost.


----------



## Wugz22

Baby Jack Michael, born NYE @ 4:35, 7 lbs, 6 oz. 

Went in to be induced last night, and ended up having my water break by itself this morning before pitocin so I was able to go into labor naturally! Feeling great and in love:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 55.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## confetti83

God bless he is so cute! Happy new year!


----------



## FTMommy01

Yay wugz!!! Congrats he's perfect!


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> Baby Jack Michael, born NYE @ 4:35, 7 lbs, 6 oz.
> 
> Went in to be induced last night, and ended up having my water break by itself this morning before pitocin so I was able to go into labor naturally! Feeling great and in love:cloud9:

Yea! Congrats! :happydance:
:hugs:
Glad you didn't need
Pitocin! Did you have an epi?
You had pretty short labor for your first! Lucky you! Enjoy your bundle of joy! (Of course I know you will!)


----------



## Angel wings13

confetti83 said:


> Looking forward to see your bubs Wugz.
> 
> Afm Nick has his first cold. I slept about 4hrs in 48hrs and I am pooped. Altough he is sick he still manages to smile now and then so he gives me a boost.

Aw, darn! Sorry to hear that! Boo! I hope he gets better soon, and try to take a nap if you can!
:flower:


----------



## Nazz4

Yeahh Wugz!! Good job on doing in naturally!


----------



## Angel wings13

Nazz4 said:


> Yeahh Wugz!! Good job on doing in naturally!

How are you feeling? Did/do you have bad morning sickness? You're finding out the gender next week right? Can't wait!! :)


----------



## Nazz4

I didn't really have morning sickness much... I think I've thrown up like 3 times total, 2 of which were last week! IDK when I found out the sex, I have my first appointment with my midwife on Monday and I guess they will probably have me schedule it then. I had an appointment for the sex scan with my OB, but since I'm switching to a midwife I guess that's out the window. I'm hoping I can find out close to my birthday which is the 20th.


----------



## FTMommy01

Glad you're doing good Nazz, can't wait to find out what your having!! Have you finally announced it yet?! I feel like it's going pretty quickly. 

How is everyone and their new bundle of joys doing??! Braxton is doing good, he's such a chunker!! He sleeps pretty good, is awake to eat every 3 hours. He's a noisy sleeper always grunting and snorting it drives me crazy it's hard to sleep I get so paranoid!


----------



## Angel wings13

FTMommy01 said:


> Glad you're doing good Nazz, can't wait to find out what your having!! Have you finally announced it yet?! I feel like it's going pretty quickly.
> 
> How is everyone and their new bundle of joys doing??! Braxton is doing good, he's such a chunker!! He sleeps pretty good, is awake to eat every 3 hours. He's a noisy sleeper always grunting and snorting it drives me crazy it's hard to sleep I get so paranoid!

Triston also eats about every 3 hours. Though everyday, he has one long stretch of sleep. Like 5 hours. It's always at a different time though. 
He wakes up sometime around 1am to 2am usually, then again sometime between 430 - 6 am....but even if it's 6am, he goes back to sleep. After that there isn't much consistency. I've considered trying to get him on a schedule, but I've never tried that with my other boys, and I'm not sure how to exactly go about it. Plus it's just hard for me to wake up a sleeping baby! I just wish his 5 hour sleep stretch was during the night - which has happened, but like I said, "when" it happens seems totally random! His first ped appt is Monday. With the holidays, getting one right at 2 weeks was impossible. Next Thursday is his circumcision :(
Jason is taking him in for that, I can't handle that sorta thing! Well, I'll probably go too, but won't be nearby during the procedure. My 7 year old didn't get circumcised at birth, and by age 4 was diagnosed with phimosis. He was getting infections, causing redness and swelling from it. Basically it's a condition where the foreskin fuses to the head. So the skin can't retract at all, and what was happening was that during baths or diaper changes he would get little micro-tearsbeneath the foreskin, that we couldn't see, and the little tears would get infected. Happened 3 times in a year. Finally his doc referred him to a urologist, who diagnosed him and we got him circumcised at age 4, which was AWFUL! He needed general anesthesia. This was all cuz he was on Medicaid when he was born and they didn't cover the circ, which I didn't know that till after he was born! 
But he healed nicely and the doc did an excellent job ! Luckily he doesn't remember much, just that he had surgery that "fixed his pee pee". 

Anyways....I do horribly at anything that inflicts pain on my kids. I'm a total wuss about it and make it worse cuz I cry. I'm already dreading it....

They're just so little and I hate seeing them in pain. Especially babies...the lower lip comes out, they give you a look like you betrayed them, and then they scream and cry :(

Ok I think that post was long enough! Lol :haha:


----------



## AnakeRose

Congrats wugz! So cute


----------



## AnakeRose

Congrats wugz! So cute


----------



## confetti83

Ft Nick used to grunt a lot it is normal they just outgrow it I recently tought about the changes that Nick made and that was one of them.

Today we went out for a small party and he was super! he is always such a great babt where noises and people are involved lol.He started takig his paci this week, not all the time only when he is tired at leastmy boobs have a break.


----------



## Angel wings13

Triston is already hooked on the binky, lol....my oldest was into the bink also. My 7 year old only used them a little bit, not at all by 3 months old. With my oldest I started preparing him 6 months in advance, telling him the "binky fairy" would take them when he turned 3(which is too old IMO,but it's hard to take something away that works so well), so that new babies could have them. Surprisingly that worked really well....by that age, he only used them when he was tired, upset, or on car rides. If he got a boo boo he would yell "where's my bink!". I have a feeling Triston will also need a visit from the bink fairy, but I'm gonna do it age 2 this time around! 
He just started doing those huge smiles while he sleeps. He's almost laughed in his sleep also, but not exactly - more like a huge smile with a couple breaths being taken...if that makes sense...I love they are so little and start cracking up in their sleep ! He also likes being around new voices...he goes almost still, just listening to people. Gee can you tell I'm in love :haha:


----------



## FTMommy01

Angel sounds like we have the same baby! Lol Braxton this week has started smiling Non stop in his sleep, he also did the little laugh thing...smiled while almost doing a whole body shake looked like he was 'cracking up' lol. 

Mine got circumcised in the hospital, because of Christmas we were only in the hospital for 24 hours after he was born so they did it fairly quickly. They did an awesome job and it's almost completely healed! His belly button also fell off a couple days ago so with that gone and his pee pee feeling much better it's making diaper changes a lot easier. 

As for binkys my first loved them we finally took them away at age 3, we told her to leave them out for Santa to give to other babies that need them, the next morning she was so happy with all her presents Santa left her she didn't even remember the binkys! Now this little guy is different, he's not into the binkys at all, I'm gonna keep trying though because it was a life saver with my first!


----------



## Angel wings13

Hospitals don't do them here anymore. Even my oldest was done at 2 weeks at the pediatrician. I wish they were done at the hospital - everything is brand new to them, and I think that's just easier. The difference in just 2 weeks from birth is a lot - very direct, constant eye contact for one thing....
Triston , like my other boys at his age, HATES diaper changes. The second you undress him he screams. Besides that he seems to be very content. We've also started feeding him after a nap and changing his diaper after the bottle, which has helped a little. Sometimes the binky will soothe him. Before, I was changing him then feeding,, and I guess it made him double mad, lol.


----------



## AnakeRose

We had to take Evan to a urologist to get his circ done. Cost $250!! There's a history of bad UTI's on the male side if our family so that's one reason we hadit done. Michael is done too so that's another reason.

Started Evan on some solids yesterday and he seems to be OK, although I dont know if the apples are sitting well with him. He's been eyeing my food for a few weeks already and he opens his mouth for the spoon, leans in and doesn't push it out with his tongue. He wasn't too sure about the peas though lol. Ive already stocked the freezer with 4 types of food; peas, carrots, apples, and bleberry/banana. Just used the ice cube trays and our FoodSaver to pack them. Definitely going to make his baby food for the most part. We'll probably get a few packaged foods for the road though. This is going to be fun introducing him to new foods!


----------



## Angel wings13

AnakeRose said:


> We had to take Evan to a urologist to get his circ done. Cost $250!! There's a history of bad UTI's on the male side if our family so that's one reason we hadit done. Michael is done too so that's another reason.
> 
> Started Evan on some solids yesterday and he seems to be OK, although I dont know if the apples are sitting well with him. He's been eyeing my food for a few weeks already and he opens his mouth for the spoon, leans in and doesn't push it out with his tongue. He wasn't too sure about the peas though lol. Ive already stocked the freezer with 4 types of food; peas, carrots, apples, and bleberry/banana. Just used the ice cube trays and our FoodSaver to pack them. Definitely going to make his baby food for the most part. We'll probably get a few packaged foods for the road though. This is going to be fun introducing him to new foods!

Sounds like he's ready! I've noticed apples, juice or puree, is often upsetting to their tummies. I would try pears first. Less acidic than Apple...
I always used Apple juice when mine got constipated. Gerber makes (or used to anyhow) a mixed fruit and carrot juice that my oldest loved. I know Evan probably isn't on juice yet, but figured I'd throw that out there ....
Mine never liked peas really, or green beans, but I'd get "garden veggies" which was a mix of peas, carrot, and green beans and they liked that. 
Butternut squash and strawberry/banana were favorites for my oldest. He went thru a long stage of eating baby food. My youngest barely ate any, after a short while he preferred smaller bits of what we were eating...like mashed potatoes. They both liked the finger snack foods for babies, especially those teething cookies. I tried one once cuz they smell like Graham crackers..:haha: don't taste like them though!


----------



## Wugz22

FTMommy01 said:


> Angel sounds like we have the same baby! Lol Braxton this week has started smiling Non stop in his sleep, he also did the little laugh thing...smiled while almost doing a whole body shake looked like he was 'cracking up' lol.
> 
> Mine got circumcised in the hospital, because of Christmas we were only in the hospital for 24 hours after he was born so they did it fairly quickly. They did an awesome job and it's almost completely healed! His belly button also fell off a couple days ago so with that gone and his pee pee feeling much better it's making diaper changes a lot easier.
> 
> As for binkys my first loved them we finally took them away at age 3, we told her to leave them out for Santa to give to other babies that need them, the next morning she was so happy with all her presents Santa left her she didn't even remember the binkys! Now this little guy is different, he's not into the binkys at all, I'm gonna keep trying though because it was a life saver with my first!

OMG i can't wait for his circ to heal and his belly button to fall off! I feel like I can never get a good diaper on him with all this going on, and he usually ends up peeing on whatever outfit he's wearing. Had a bad experience in the hospital with the circumcision, I cried my eyes out the whole second night we were there they took the gauze off too soon and reopened it and it bled and bled, so then they made him draw blood to make sure he didn't have a blood clotting problem, which he didn't, the stupid doctor just took it off too soon! It was horrible. They had to keep taking him from us to stop the bleeding. 

Seems to be healing now, but I'm still terrified that I'll reopen it every time I change him. I was seriously traumatized.. and highly hormonal :cry:

He has jaundice, so that's keeping us worried. Any experience with this? His Bilirubin level was a 6 when we left the hospital, then 11 the next day and 14 the next day. The weather is so horrible here in Illinois that I'd like to postpone his visit tomorrow until Tuesday but of course I want to keep checking on it!!!! 

Anyone else a little weepy after birth? I've had a small bout each day of just crying and crying normal, right?

Do I sound like a first time mom or what? :dohh:


----------



## Angel wings13

Triston's bilirubin level was 8.6, but I actually didn't worry cuz it's common in my family, and with the exception of my brother, goes away and resolves itself. I'm sure they told you, but sunlight, even though a window, is beneficial.

Yep, hormonal is totally normal...pregnancy hormones, then a flood of labor hormones, followed by a crash - bound to stir things up. My doc said to worry about it if it effects my daily life or lose interest in the baby. So far, it was much worse with my 7 year old....but I know it can take a few weeks too really manifest....

So sorry about the circ! I really wish they didn't have to go thru it, just remember in a couple weeks it will be history...and that it would be MUCH worse at age 4! My son squirmed and guarded his pee pee for almost a year and a half during bath time afterwards - probably because we were told to remove the gauze a few days later after a tub soak. ..I couldn't do it and actually made Jason wait till I went to work, I was terrified to be in the house...that sounds awful I know, but me freaking out and crying wouldn't have helped the situation. But for a long time I had to remind him it would never hurt like that again, and he has to clean himself...I found letting him do it helped. Obviously he was older though and more capable....

I remember having to REALLY apply petroleum jelly to my oldest....it looked so raw it hurt me! But he healed pretty quickly and with no issue.

Triston's cord stump fell off on Christmas, only 6 days old, and it seemed too early. His belly button was a little red. We've been gently cleaning it and putting a&d on it, which helped a lot. Doesn't seem to hurt him at least. Before that it was hanging by a thread for 2 days...


----------



## confetti83

wugz the feelings you are totally norm as Angel said hormones are the culprits.

Anake I am liking your tips on freezing babyfoos. I am not starting solids yet but my mum is insisting I start some apple.


----------



## AnakeRose

Oh I cried for weeks after having Evan! Don't worry too much about it, but if you think it's more than you can handle, please tell someone! 

As for the circ, we used a ton of polysporin and Vaseline with some gauze over it. It will break open from time to time, so don't worry unless it is free flowing. I had to keep it slathered in poly and vaseline for nearly a month after the circ to keep it moist. Yes it definitely is emotional for us mom's! The worst part for me was giving him to the nurse! Apparently he didn't make a sound. He was more interested in the grape juice and brown sugar suckie they gave him :)

Evan's stump stayed on till he was 21 days old. It was so gross!! For nearly a week it was just hanging on by a thread and I SO wanted to pull it off, but I know you're not supposed to. Found it in the foot of his sleeper one morning (ewww).

Thanks for the idea about the pears. I'll see if I can get any at the grocery store.


----------



## Angel wings13

Triston is rolling over! :D


----------



## Wugz22

Way to go Triston! Ahead of the game!


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> Way to go Triston! Ahead of the game!

I couldn't believe it! He's been rolling to his side during diaper changes, and then last night I put him on his tummy on his play mat, and he flipped right over, just like that! We did it over and over, lol. I swear it looked like he wanted to babble, but just couldn't. He also was trying to roll from back to tummy but kept getting stuck half way and would get mad!


----------



## Angel wings13

I recorded it with my phone but can't figure out how to get it to upload.


----------



## AnakeRose

Way to go Triston!


----------



## FTMommy01

Is everyone on Facebook? Another group I'm in have all transferred to Facebook it's so much easier to keep up with everyone, you don't have to be friends but someone creates a private group that everyone joins and we can all chat easier and share pictures easier.... Does anyone want to?!


----------



## Angel wings13

FTMommy01 said:


> Is everyone on Facebook? Another group I'm in have all transferred to Facebook it's so much easier to keep up with everyone, you don't have to be friends but someone creates a private group that everyone joins and we can all chat easier and share pictures easier.... Does anyone want to?!

Sure ! Good idea about the "group" too...
My profile is fully private, so you have to know my full name to find me...
Or if you are friends with my friend and see something I posted on THEIR page...

I'd love to be fb friends....but I had a cyber stalk issue a couple years ago, so I don't want to post my full name(where it's visible to anyone in the world )....I can private message it to anyone that wants it though :)


----------



## Angel wings13

FT mommy, message sent (on here)!

Also, if any one is friends with confetti or rose on fb, so am I, so I can be found on those lists!

Or if you need my name let me know


----------



## FTMommy01

Wugz come join us on Facebook! Were all there!!


----------



## Wugz22

I deactivated my account a few months ago to get some privacy from a few over bearing family members! As soon as I reactivate, I'll look you girls up!


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> I deactivated my account a few months ago to get some privacy from a few over bearing family members! As soon as I reactivate, I'll look you girls up!

Hey girl! I've been wondering about you and your little man! How are things??


----------



## Wugz22

HEY!!!!!! Things are good (FINALLY!) It was super rough for the first 2.5 months, but we're just now starting to get the hang of things. He's less fussy and sleeping better, and I finally feel like I know what I'm doing :) I love him so much, he's absolutely perfect. I go back to work on Wednesday, so that is going to be really hard. 

How are you and Triston?? And the other girls?


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> HEY!!!!!! Things are good (FINALLY!) It was super rough for the first 2.5 months, but we're just now starting to get the hang of things. He's less fussy and sleeping better, and I finally feel like I know what I'm doing :) I love him so much, he's absolutely perfect. I go back to work on Wednesday, so that is going to be really hard.
> 
> How are you and Triston?? And the other girls?

Everyone is doing great! Triston had to have surgery at 2 months old for plyoric stenosis, a condition where the bottom if the stomach gets swollen and doesn't let food go into the intestines. He was vomiting and at first we thought he had reflux. Them he started vomiting like crazy! There's no known cause, and it's the most common cause if surgery for infants. It was real scary at first, but the surgery was simple, they just make a little slit in the swollen muscle. Once it's fixed, it stays fixed. Because if that he fell behind on weight gain but is quickly catching up! I'll post some pics!


----------



## Wugz22

omg poor baby!!!! That sounds horrible!!! Jack has GERD pretty bad, and we've been trying every combination of medicine possible to help make it better, but so far we haven't had much luck. Hopefully he'll just grow out of it soon. I started back to work yesterday. I HATE it. I've cried both mornings when I leave him. I can't wait until summer!


----------



## Angel wings13

Wugz22 said:


> omg poor baby!!!! That sounds horrible!!! Jack has GERD pretty bad, and we've been trying every combination of medicine possible to help make it better, but so far we haven't had much luck. Hopefully he'll just grow out of it soon. I started back to work yesterday. I HATE it. I've cried both mornings when I leave him. I can't wait until summer!

 he's doing great now, thank God! The worst was being in the hospital for 4 days before surgery, and he wasn't allowed to eat. He literally screamed in hunger for 4 days, it was awful! Now he FREAKS OUT while waiting for a bottle, I swear it traumatized him.

My oldest had GERD, so I understand! I think Triston has a bit if reflux, but not full blown GERD , I'll bring it [email protected] appt. FT's son also has reflux. :nono:


----------



## Angel wings13

The first pic was at 3 months old, the second was around 10 weeks

I'd love to see pics of your little man!


----------



## Angel wings13

I think I just had a chemical pregnancy....
I got my first Af around 8 weeks post partem. 
My next Af was a week late, and I put on a lot of water weight during that week, and wondered if I was pregnant....since we're definitely not trying, i decided to wait till 8 days late to test, well at 7 days late I finally started, and it was HEAVY and painful. This is day 13 of "Af", which is another reason why I think I had a chemical pregnancy....but I never tested so I'll never know I guess.


----------



## Wugz22

OMG he's a doll!!!!!! What a looker!!!! I cannot imagine having my baby cry for 4 days in the hospital he couldn't eat anything?!? How does that work!?

I haven't gotten AF back, I'm guessing b/c I'm breastfeeding. But I would LOVE to start tracking my fertility again not that we're ready to try again, but when we are, I'd like to have a good idea about what's going on. Hopefully you just had a wonky cycle a not a chemical :shrug: When are you guys going to really try for another one? This whole baby thing has been so much harder than I thought it would. Jack has definitely been a fussy baby! Our biggest challenge right now is getting him to sleep in his crib. He's been sleeping in a fisher-price rock n' play (it's inclined and helps with the GERD) for the first 3 months of life, and now REFUSES to sleep flat on his back in the crib. I don't know how to get him to transition! We started trying last Sunday night and finally gave up last night we needed sleep. He only gets up once when he's in the rock n' play, but cries and cries in the crib and when he does fall asleep, he'll wake up 3 times before the night is over. I think I'll wait till summer when I'm out of school to try the transition again. It was just too much! Little stinker! Here he is on St. Patty's Day :)


----------



## Wugz22

:0)
 



Attached Files:







1977435_495635900558648_1931659649_n.jpg
File size: 81.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Angel wings13

Aww, he's adorable! (of course!)
Triston can't sleep on his back. We've had him on his tummy since about 2 weeks old. He wakes every 5 minutes on his back and isn't comfortable. He easily moves his head side to side on his tummy, and now he easily lifts up on his arms. Have you tried maybe laying Jack on his side? You can put a pillow under the mattress to make it incline. Maybe it would be am easier transition.

Yeah, the 4 days no food was the worst thing ever! They couldn't operate until his electrolytes were balanced, and they were off from all his vomiting. He was dehydrated too. So he was on IV, but obviously was still starving. Now he gulps bottles like someone might take it, and gives himself a belly ache.


----------



## confetti83

HEY WUGZ!! 

I am happy to hear from you again!
Angel and wugz those photos are sooo cute!
Angel I am glad Triston is better and Wugz now that you are back working you will see him grow so much faster.
Nick is nearly crawling and tries to grab on things to stand up he jyst wants to do everything all at once lol.


----------

